# Psyren



## fxu (Dec 8, 2007)

Yoshina Ageha is a high school student who offers to help people with their problems for 10,000 yen. He'll take care of your stalkers, find your lost animal, whatever you want. One day when he's heading home, a nearby pay phone rings, and he picks it up. The only thing he hears however is his own voice echoing. After finding a mysterious card with the word 'Psyren' printed on it, his life suddenly changes as he is drawn into a crazy new world.

Here for more info



D O W N L O A D


*R E A D O N L I N E*​


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 8, 2007)

Very good start. A couple of people on manga helpers think that it has a sort of Gantz vibe to it.


----------



## kaz (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm digging this manga. First two chapters were really good and looking forward to a third chapter.

I wish there was 66 pages for every chapter.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm really liking this manga, i think its going to get really popular as time goes on. Dragon Asaga is


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 8, 2007)

would be nice is you supplied a download link.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 8, 2007)

Sakurako is also 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The game has started... Such an awesome end to the second chapter.




EDIT: Chapter 1


----------



## hussamb (Dec 8, 2007)

any one can give me good scan for chapter one and two, i want to read it


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah good start hope it stays good a bit worried it may turn out monster/bad guy of the week that they may need to face. The manga called Alive started pretty damn good but sadly turned into that sort of thing.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah... Hopefully the game entails more then just hunting various monsters.

I wonder what sort of abilities Ageha will learn.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 8, 2007)

for some reason i think it might turn out similar to Mirai Nikki where they start fighting amongst themselves for survival.


----------



## fxu (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a shonen jump, so I'm expecting this one to be good. I don't think the executives and editors will let this manga go to waste; but there's always that chance. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sucks its on chapter 2 so far, want more. At least they get to the point in this manga, very direct.


----------



## Emery (Dec 9, 2007)

It looks very promising.  I've enjoyed it so far.  Not a huge fan of the art, though.


----------



## fxu (Dec 9, 2007)

Alright. Finished talking with Binktopia and they're gonna pick it up.

We'll probably do chapter 1 & 2, but we are definitely gonna release 3 and on.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice.

Gonna check it out in the near future.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 9, 2007)

From the posts above me they say its good so I might read it.


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2007)

now this actually sounds interessting

i'll put it on my to read list


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 10, 2007)

Just read the first chapter, I gotta say I enjoyed it. Cant wait to read more.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 10, 2007)

This will be the future powerhouse of the Shonen Jump! I have th3 premonition!


----------



## Fall n fail (Dec 12, 2007)

Very true diego i think so to


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2007)

this is an interesting story

it has quite a lot of potential

and i am glad the main character isn't some whimp either

confused maybe, but not emo


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2007)

very promising manga.  how many chapters are out in total in japan?

also this scan reminded me of Jerry Maguire - Link removed


----------



## Shinji (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL fatty gonna get his for running ahead   ,  and Dragon seems to want to trust Ageha


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks for the scan


----------



## kaz (Dec 15, 2007)

Shinji said:


> LOL fatty gonna get his for running ahead   ,  and Dragon seems to want to trust Ageha





Either way, they are going to be trusting Ageha after what happened out there.


----------



## fxu (Dec 15, 2007)

Oooohhhh this has gotten goooood (not that it wasn't before, just sayin, it got good-er )

AGUROOOO


----------



## coolx (Dec 15, 2007)

Boredom
LyfeScan
fan.service
siljemarie

from them, what's good ?
in term of speedsub ? which ?
HQ ?which ?


----------



## kaz (Dec 15, 2007)

Fanservice was a really good one in my opinion.

The latest one, Call #3, that was done by Binktopia was pretty damn good too. I hope they go back and do the first two chapters.


----------



## fxu (Dec 16, 2007)

coolx said:


> Boredom
> LyfeScan
> fan.service
> siljemarie
> ...



You forgot binktopia 

MQ, leaning towards HQ in some pages.


*Spoiler*: _Example_ 









The chapter was out by 3-4pm by other groups .. we released it with decent quality at 6-7pm.


and Yanniv, we will. We don't know when we're gonna be done, but they'll be completed eventually. Doing a few pages here and there. The first 2 chapters sum up to almost 90 pages :x


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 16, 2007)

Gantz without the jackass start and the eerie porn movie feeling


----------



## fxu (Dec 16, 2007)

I would be psyched if they got powers.

Heroes on manga .. ZOMG .. time-travel, telekinesis, shooting lightning, fly .. 

or big ass guns. yup, either one


----------



## kaz (Dec 16, 2007)

I got the feeling that the main character will have some sort of break dancing method of fighting. Not sure how I thought of it up, but it just feelings fitting for some reason.

Heroes power would be too much hax. Think about if someone had Peter or Sylar's power.


----------



## fxu (Dec 17, 2007)

Ageha's strength won't cut it in this world. So there better be powers or badass weapons.

Psy .. psychology .. mind .. telekinesis ? .. LOL..


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2007)

good job binktopia

i like this serie

has this gantz feeling without all the emo


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 17, 2007)

Read it, I did not really like it. I will just catch up if it gets good.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 18, 2007)

i think this might be a good manga, but i dont want it to be along one, 50 or 80 chapters is good for the story


----------



## fxu (Dec 22, 2007)

I already have the clean, I just need the trans.

Been waiting for it since last night >_<


LOL @ the badass mofo.


----------



## ez (Dec 22, 2007)

First chapter was decent. This could develop nicely as it progresses


----------



## Shinji (Dec 22, 2007)

saw the raw, saw part of the progressing trans by shrimpy lol. And lots of Dragon in the ch is always


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2007)

scan is out
ass raped


----------



## fxu (Dec 22, 2007)

Much cleaner version of chapter 4.

Link removed


Chapter 2 released by us will be out sometime this week.


----------



## Fall n fail (Dec 24, 2007)

Finally a real fight.  Yoshina vs alfred or whatever tha fuck that thing is.


----------



## fxu (Dec 29, 2007)

Only 4 chapters so far.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2007)

psyren 5:
 Naruto Fan?

lol Planet of the Apes


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 30, 2007)

I was expecting a comment like the dirty ape one. I felt like I was lied to until I saw the end. 

Thanks for the notice about the chapter being out.


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 31, 2007)

So are they in a post apocalyptic future or an alternate dimension?


----------



## Bink (Dec 31, 2007)

Binktopia Release

Since fxu is lazy


----------



## Majeh (Dec 31, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> So are they in a post apocalyptic future or an alternate dimension?



well if that really is mt fuji then i would say so...i just read all 5 chaps yesterday and i think imma keep reading cause it looks pretty decent.


----------



## fxu (Dec 31, 2007)

Binkyold said:


> Binktopia Release
> 
> Since fxu is lazy



Shame on me!


I'm baffled as to what this could be :x


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 31, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> So are they in a post apocalyptic future or an alternate dimension?



It is a tough call to go by with what information we have now, but I will go with the later. Of course I could be wrong.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 1, 2008)

The only thing that bothers me about this manga is the lack of backgrounds... 
  It makes it look a bit lifeless without some decent backgrounds in there. 

 The story I have no problems with yet. Characters could be better, but no huge problems there either.


----------



## kaz (Jan 2, 2008)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> The only thing that bothers me about this manga is the lack of backgrounds...
> It makes it look a bit lifeless without some decent backgrounds in there.
> 
> The story I have no problems with yet. Characters could be better, but no huge problems there either.



The author concentrates more on the characters than the background, me thinks. He does some decent background when they become relevant to the story (ie Mt. Fuji).


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

i've read psyren since chap one, and so far im most curious about why she gets her psycho fits every time someone asks how she knows stuff


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 5, 2008)

I just read the first chapter. It's going to be interesting to see how this will turn out.


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Jan 12, 2008)

the art is sucky


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2008)

is chap 6 out yet?


----------



## fxu (Jan 18, 2008)

No, the raw is nowhere to be seen.

Hopefully by Saturday or Sunday it'll be here.


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2008)

dang, i wanna see what happens


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 18, 2008)

I wonder if this would turn out to become an action-packed or mysterious-oriented story.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 18, 2008)

Probably something like Gantz with some Shounen-magic?


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 18, 2008)

I've read some chapters. It's a pretty interesting show


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the link. ^^


----------



## fxu (Jan 19, 2008)

Chapter 6 by Binktopia is out.

Good stuff so far.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm most intrigued about that RAIZU, ABRAHAM and AGRO :\


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jan 20, 2008)

I just finished all the chapters yesturday, and I liked it before I had finished the first chapter. This has the potential to be a good manga, hopefully they don't mess it up somehow.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2008)

Shit, the lil girl is win


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 20, 2008)

This manga looks interesting. I am definitely reading this.


----------



## homer simpson (Jan 20, 2008)

it has potential, however i can see too many shounen cliche outs for this manga, hopefuly it will suprise me. Still early though


----------



## coolx (Jan 20, 2008)

nice manga...
I like this...


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 21, 2008)

What's up with the girl anyway? I didn't think she'd be able to catch the arrows.

I'm looking forward to the next chapter, can't wait to see how they'll get out of this mess.


----------



## Genius23 (Jan 24, 2008)

i just read the first 6 chapters.. all i can say is wow.. im hooked on it already waitin for the next chapter.. this girl is weird in this i think she is part of it..


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 27, 2008)

Chapter 7 scan is out


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 27, 2008)

Hell yeah, this is getting interesting.


----------



## fxu (Jan 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 7 spoiler_ 




THE FUCKING FUTURE!!!!!!!!!

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BADASS MOTHER FUCKER MANGAKAAAAAA


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I actually saw that coming.


----------



## fxu (Feb 2, 2008)

Chapter 7 release by Binktopia.

(we're one week late, yes I know ..  )

the ratings of hmku


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 2, 2008)

Whoa, you guys are good. Editing, typesetting and most of all translation in perfect!


----------



## fxu (Feb 2, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> Whoa, you guys are good. Editing, typesetting and most of all translation in perfect!



Thanks .. we strive for the best that we can ... Speed + quality (not with chapter 7 as this week we had some minor issues)

but it should be normal on sundays/mondays from now on.


----------



## Ibox (Feb 2, 2008)

Does anyone about the future of this manga? I'd be pretty dissapointed if it ended too soon like most SJ manga.


----------



## kaz (Feb 3, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#99 said:


> Does anyone about the future of this manga? I'd be pretty dissapointed if it ended too soon like most SJ manga.



It was said that the manga is getting a lot of good feedback about it.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Feb 3, 2008)

I am really looking forward to the rest of this manga. Not only interesting but it is being set up for some crazy psy fights. Not only that, but the main character is full of win.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

interesting chapter.. I think Mangaka's fan of gantz 

I love survival game


----------



## Shade (Feb 3, 2008)

Chapter 8 out scanned at 2


----------



## fxu (Feb 3, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> interesting chapter.. I think Mangaka's fan of gantz
> 
> I love survival game



Hahahaha .. that's what I was thinking .... which is completely ok by me .. Gantz is in my top 3 favorite mangas


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

^ me too, GantZ is my 2nd Favorite Mangas

o yea gantz is not good for kids.. why mangaka did created this good manga cuz for shounen boys/girls


----------



## Shinji (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the manga will shy away from gantz, when the cards hit zero, i think thats when we will see the true plot. Nem Q is ready to start a war against an impeding evil, or thats the feeling i get. 

And Matsuri looks like a hottie , i bet she has already reached zero on her card 

And here is a dragon coloring i did awhile back


----------



## fxu (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow Shinji, that's very nice .... the first coloring (fan-made) of Psyren that I've seen 

Psyren Call 008 by Binktopia

Get it while it's hawttttt


----------



## Gary (Feb 3, 2008)

i like this manga its really godo


----------



## kaz (Feb 6, 2008)

Call #9 picture:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Freija (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh shit, this chap gonna rock the socks


----------



## Shinji (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm in love with Matsuri, that spoiler pic confirms it


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 6, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Call #9 picture:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



omg. boobs. :amazed

yep, that's why I read manga...


----------



## kaz (Feb 6, 2008)

More Call #9 pictures:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fxu (Feb 6, 2008)

Where did you get these spoiler pics from Yanniv <333


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2008)

fxu said:


> Where did you get these spoiler pics from Yanniv <333



The infamous 2ch.


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2008)

the link is broken


----------



## fxu (Feb 10, 2008)

Psyren Call 9 by Binktopia

CLEAVAGE!!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 11, 2008)

I checked this manga out of curiosity and ended liking it a lot... 

lol shrimp revenge ...


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks fxu.

So it's psy in this manga. You got to love shounen and all those names for special powers.


----------



## fxu (Feb 11, 2008)

i want sum fire-breathing powahs now!


----------



## Bonten (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link fxu, reminds me of Bleach a little.

Good stuff though, next chapter should be pretty interesting.


----------



## fxu (Feb 16, 2008)

Psyren 10 raw and translation are out.

I won't be able to release a scan till tomorrow night (tonight) or possibly Sunday morning ... so keep a look out in that thread for any speed-scans.

Sorry for ze inconvenience!


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice, I am eagerly waiting for Binktopia scan.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I loled at last panel...

Matsuri has cleared Game? I feel she is hiding something..




<3 Amamiya is cute!


----------



## fxu (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait no more children!

*Scan by Binktopia is out!*


*Spoiler*: _chapter 10, don't read till you've .. err .. read_ 




For those who don't understand the sign in the first page, it's the PSI letter in Latin XD

Nevertheless .. going by the cover page that he likes skateboarding .. maybe he'll use his Psy to fly around ... HOVER-SKATEBOARD! .. now wouldn't that be badass XD


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 17, 2008)

Interesting. We shall see some more chair throwing next chapter.


----------



## kaz (Feb 21, 2008)

Picture for Call #11


*Spoiler*: __ 






Coffee anyone?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG! I herd satan lieks coffee


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No, thanks... I prefer orange juice.


----------



## fxu (Feb 24, 2008)

*Psyren Call 011 by Binktopia*


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKING X-RAY VISION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE THAT SHIT


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wish I have X-ray vision... anyway, pyrokinesis... isn't pyro something like fire?


----------



## Bonten (Feb 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ageha's got an uncontrollable raw power huh... well I guess if Bleach and Naruto can get away with it...


----------



## kaz (Feb 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 




X-Ray vision in a shounen just spells comedy for the upcoming chapters.

Ageha having raw power will be a given. I wouldn't start comparing him to Naruto or Bleach characters just yet. He isn't your typical main in a shounen (so far).


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 24, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I thought!

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Ageha is more power based and less control. Asaga is less power, but more control?


. 
I hope this keeps up it's roll. I'm really digging it so far.


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I have X-ray vision... anyway, pyrokinesis... isn't pyro something like fire?


(considering OK to not spoil tag, since it's been a while since the chap came out)



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The term *pyrokinesis* is derived from the  words _πυρ_ (_pûr_, meaning "fire, lightning") and _κίνησις_ (_kínesis_, meaning "motion"). It literally means "to move ," but more commonly denotes the ability to create and manipulate fire using only the mind.



From wikipedia (lol), sounds like an awesome power.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 25, 2008)

For some reasons, Psy reminds me of "Ripples" from JJBA.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 25, 2008)

Was a great ch, im looking forward to seeing Ageha and Asaga train


----------



## Champloon (Feb 26, 2008)

after reading the latest chapter

*Spoiler*: _Chapter Spoilers_ 




It seems that Yoshina has some powerful psy but after seeing what he did to the table it got me thinking could "piercing" things be his specialty?

just like Amamiya's specialty seemed to be the ability to cut or slice things (hence how she was able to cut the creatures down with the sword when Yoshina wasn't able to)

I mean imagine the possibilities Yoshina could use that power like Amamiya used hers channeling it through a weapon 

and since his power "pierces" maybe he could channel it through a gun or a bow and arrow 

hell he can even go monk style and channel it through his fists (seems more fitting)

then again i could be overthinking this...


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

that chaptyerwas so good


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 26, 2008)

> pyrokinesis... isn't pyro something like fire?


 i can't believe there are ppl in this world that don't know what pyrokinesis is. meh whatever. all that psy power is getting interesting. i wonder if amamiya is going to teach x ray vision to these guys or not. she didn't seem the kind of person who would mind too much by getting x rayed.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 26, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i can't believe there are ppl in this world that don't know what pyrokinesis is. meh whatever. all that psy power is getting interesting. i wonder if amamiya is going to teach x ray vision to these guys or not. she didn't seem the kind of person who would mind too much by getting x rayed.



Matsuri wouldn't mind X-ray vision


----------



## fxu (Feb 26, 2008)

I wanna x-ray Ageha's sister


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2008)

Not your regular shounen main guy?  Is a fucking lie.  What magazine is he in?  Ok then.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2008)

Just read it, its slowed down a little but up till now its been pretty good. The art reminds me alittle too much of Bleach but if this keeps up its quality then I think I found another great shonen.


----------



## kaz (Feb 26, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Not your regular shounen main guy?  Is a fucking lie.  What magazine is he in?  Ok then.



That doesn't make him a typical shounen main.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Feb 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Just read it, its slowed down a little but up till now its been pretty good. The art reminds me alittle too much of Bleach but if this keeps up its quality then I think I found another great shonen.



The art is definately a lot like Bleach. Maybe they were fellow assistants?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't wait to see how many uses of Psy are there... it's after all about breaking the limits of the mind...

"Can I use Psy to grow taller !?"

"No, shrimpy"

";_;"


----------



## fxu (Feb 27, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I can't wait to see how many uses of Psy are there... it's after all about breaking the limits of the mind...
> 
> "Can I use Psyren to grow taller !?"
> 
> ...



rofl ...

I'm psyked about controlling fire and water  ... FUCKING WATERBENDINGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 29, 2008)

Isn't there a chapter this week?


----------



## Shinji (Mar 1, 2008)

Yep, just waiting for the raw now


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

dangit why does it come out on saterday


----------



## Springlake (Mar 1, 2008)

Cheers fxu!


----------



## fxu (Mar 1, 2008)

*Psyren 12 by Binktopia*

Enjoy~


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks!

*goes to read*


----------



## Shinji (Mar 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Another great ch! This manga just keeps getting better. I wonder what exactly Ageha and Asaga's strengths will be. Asaga looks like he got a handle on burst


----------



## fxu (Mar 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I believe Asaga's strength will be pyrokinesis (burst)...

How he keeps saying "my head is burning" when he uses his powers

and that hand trying to touch Amamiya looked too ... fiery XD


and Ageha will have more power/stamina (rise)


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

dangit the chapter wont load for me i gotaa wait for online


----------



## kaz (Mar 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 




The ending of the chapter... is that guy ready to go on air about PSYREN? It seemed that way and all I have to say is we are going to get a glimpse at what happens to those that speak out about PSYREN.


----------



## fxu (Mar 2, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




At first I got the impression he has already talked about Psyren without going there ... spreading lies I guess... that means he never took the psyren immigration exam thus not having contact with Nemesis Q


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"please god! give me the power to touch Amamiya in various places! "


----------



## Sin (Mar 2, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "please god! give me the power to touch Amamiya in various places! "


Best line of the chapter


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



still waiting for the x ray vision training...


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 2, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for the x ray vision training...


Along with the rest of us . Unusual that the big guy is a burst specialist. Usually the big guys are the ones with brute force.


----------



## Bonten (Mar 3, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "please god! give me the power to touch Amamiya in various places! "



Yeah that was unexpectedly funny. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that guy going on air will be killed by Nemesis Q or die under mysterious circumstances at least, talking about Psyren is a big nono, isn't it?

I thought Ageha would be more specialised with rise, makes sense for a main character. Nice that they can train different parts later on to learn new techniques, most likely after being defeated and having to train their weakest skills.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2008)

Finally went and checked out this manga and wow its pretty good, though it kind of reminds me of gantz in a way for them trying to change something. But yeah I still don't see the point in trying to change the future if your going into the future... the only way to do that is to change the past lol. 

Also its pretty obvious Ageha will probably become the stronger one out of that group with his powers since he pretty much showed us with the first time that they tested there powers that his was stronger than the other guys. Also when he woke up in that morning that glass broke so his powers most likely will grow farther than all of theres.


----------



## Kameil (Mar 4, 2008)

I love the first few chaps apparently obesity doesn't get you anywhere in Psyren.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 4, 2008)

> don't see the point in trying to change the future if your going into the future... the only way to do that is to change the past lol.


having some ppl with superpowers in the past kinda helps in changing the future. that is if they get strong enough and curious enough to get near that tower in the future.


----------



## fxu (Mar 4, 2008)

spaZ said:


> But yeah I still don't see the point in trying to change the future if your going into the future... the only way to do that is to change the past lol.



lol? their present (where they are now as of ch12) is the past in the future.

They have to find out what happened AND when, and try to change it.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2008)

No but the way it was worded before was like they go into the future to change the future....


----------



## Freija (Mar 4, 2008)

I think the main character has the same type of power as Nemesis Q which is why hot teacher girl (i know the names but i love the nicknames ) was so sure she imagined that power she felt


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2008)

And what type of power does Nemesis Q have? We have only seen him like twice now.


----------



## Freija (Mar 4, 2008)

i know, but i have a theory that he got some random ultimate power 

And that power is the same that he has


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 4, 2008)

Good manga so far. I'd be kinda cool if Nemesis Q was really Ageha's future self and he was just trying to get him to develop his Psy abilities earlier in life in order to prevent whatever catastrophy ocurred. But we probably wont be given NeQ's identity for awhile - if at all.

Did it mention how far into the future they travel?


----------



## Freija (Mar 4, 2008)

That's an amusing theory, but it lacks solid backround (like mine too) for example why would he awaken his own abilities if he wants to stop it?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2008)

I would say its about 500 years into the future or less or more. Its really hard to tell lol.


----------



## Freija (Mar 4, 2008)

It could be a year for all we know


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2008)

doubt it the earth wouldn't change that much in a year


----------



## Freija (Mar 4, 2008)

It's the influence of some power most likely, or atleast connected to PSI so yes, it's very possible


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> That's an amusing theory, but it lacks solid backround (like mine too) for example why would he awaken his own abilities if he wants to stop it?



Of course it's too early to give any solid evidence. I'm just bored and hungry for the next chapter.  

NeQ could be the last surviving human, got really lazy or is a little insane so he developed this 'game' so he wouldn't have to go back in time himself. Why not just bring people to the future so they could see just how f'd things are, apply a little Darwinism to weed out the wimps, and hopefully get the badasses to change things. Or maybe that's how things got f'd up in the first place. Time travel is obviously possible in this story, so if he is sane and really wanted things to turn out differently then why not go back and do it himself? Who knows at this point... but it's fun trying to solve the riddle before all the facts are given.

Of course I base this on absolutely nothing, just killing some time.


----------



## theshad (Mar 4, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I would say its about 500 years into the future or less or more. Its really hard to tell lol.



It's definitely not that far, it's gotta be the near future or else they wouldn't be that interested in trying to change it.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmm it has to be that far or else how would there be a time machine?


----------



## Freija (Mar 4, 2008)

May be the power of NemQ, or more like ANOTHER power of Nem Q


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 5, 2008)

the reason why they have to travel to the future and do so much shit to change the past might reside in how difficult it is to change the past itself. 

some time travel theories make it easy to change the past by just by the mere act of traveling through time but some other theories suggest that it is near impossible to change the past and there are those theories that say that changing the past is as easy as going back in time and convincing ppl that they are wrong without presenting evidence as to why (which depending on the person it might be easy or impossible)


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Personally i belive that the past cannot be changed, because if you go back to change it it's in the loop of time still and that has to have happened etc.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 5, 2008)

spaZ said:


> No but the way it was worded before was like they go into the future to change the future....



Yeah, they go to the future to find out what the fuck that happened so they can fix it in the present and thus change the way things would have turned out if they didn't know. Simple! 

Can't wait for new chapter.


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Who can man, who can? Psyren is fucking epic!


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 5, 2008)

> Personally i belive that the past cannot be changed, because if you go back to change it it's in the loop of time still and that has to have happened etc.


that would make a pretty boring action manga unless you are a genius of storytelling. regardless it's not what we think that matters but what option the author chose when he started the story.


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah i know, i just ment irl if there actually was a way to travel back in time i'd belive i weren't really changing anything, since if you travel backwards time still continues and all, and it'll just happen again and again and again etc


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow indeed. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Amamiya should be glad Ageha didn't blast her head off :]


----------



## Bonten (Mar 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Last page was awesome. 

That old lady is pretty interesting though, I wonder if she's connected to Nemesis Q in any way, her husband could've been killed by him or possibly be him... 

Great chapter anyway, can't wait for the translation so it's easier to read.


----------



## fxu (Mar 9, 2008)

NO FEAR, FXU IS HERE!!!!

XD

*Psyren 13 by Binktopia*


*Spoiler*: __ 




no comments ._.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 9, 2008)

damn that was one sick chapter the ending was awesome though I think its a little early to for him to show his hidden power.


----------



## Bonten (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link (again ) fxu. 

I don't think it's really too early to show that he's special in some way, gets people excited to wonder what else he's capable of.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 9, 2008)

They've both got to be able to do something at least by the time they next get called to the future. My guess would be that Ageha will from now on be able to do a toned down version of the attack from this chapter, and that any extra refinements will have to wait for after the next round.


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2008)

spaZ said:


> damn that was one sick chapter the ending was awesome though I think its a little early to for him to show his hidden power.


It's one of those "Too much power, too little control" situations IMO. We'll get to see how hard he has to train in order to keep his powers in check, and actually provide some usefulness to the team. As he is now, he's too unpredictable to be useful in actual battle.


----------



## Gary (Mar 9, 2008)

i jsut read the new chapters i cant belivie it


----------



## Freija (Mar 9, 2008)

Shit shit shit shit shit this chap looks sweet is a trans out yet?


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Shit shit shit shit shit this chap looks sweet is a trans out yet?


Yeah. A bit too large for putting it here.

Yep.


----------



## Freija (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks, and also i was rite, he has a power similar to Nemesis


----------



## spaZ (Mar 9, 2008)

Whats similar?...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 9, 2008)

dude... now i'm more than happy he didn't touch Amamiya with his Burst 
O/ _ \O...


----------



## fxu (Mar 9, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> dude... now i'm more than happy he didn't touch Amamiya with his Burst
> O/ _ \O...



JUST A LIL BIT MORE, IM.... GONNA ... TOUCH-

*FFFFFFFOOOOOM* .... she gets blown the fuck away ..

HAHAHAHAHA .. I can imagine it now.


----------



## Freija (Mar 10, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Whats similar?...



Their destruction power >_>


----------



## Gary (Mar 10, 2008)

i cant belivie his psi is so powerful


----------



## Freija (Mar 10, 2008)

He frikkin blew a wall away, might be that his latent power is so great he has trouble controlling it.


----------



## Gary (Mar 10, 2008)

yeahi  wonder if he can match up to nemnis some day


----------



## spaZ (Mar 10, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Their destruction power >_>



you fail at comparing stuff


----------



## Freija (Mar 10, 2008)

Not really, i said they have the same type of power, and see what happened


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 11, 2008)

good manga i really like it....


----------



## Freija (Mar 11, 2008)

Who doesn't, this is truly epic


----------



## Gary (Mar 11, 2008)

their has to be at lesast one person whpo doesnt like it


----------



## Freija (Mar 12, 2008)

Not so far, and if they do, blast them to hell


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2008)

I thinkt he first couple of chapters were great but its kinda become a little too formulaic lately, hopefully the mangaka will shake things up.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, nice manga, not the greatest idea, setting or art - but we need shonen of new generation, and this is best what we got right now. I'm looking forward to see lots of power ups, epic time skips and hot women


----------



## Freija (Mar 12, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I thinkt he first couple of chapters were great but its kinda become a little too formulaic lately, hopefully the mangaka will shake things up.



he obviously has to explain the power and how it works otherwise the story can't continue, every manga has these.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2008)

Im just saying that a training arc came far too soon.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 12, 2008)

Why? They only have 2 weeks before they'll be sent to Psyren again. You want them to go there without their powers? They don't stand a chance. Only reason they survived last time was because they really lucked out and Amamiya was a huge factor as well. 
I don't really see this as a training arc. They're just learning the basics. This is more like awareness of their powers.


----------



## Freija (Mar 13, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im just saying that a training arc came far too soon.



Why? Not like they'll be able to blow up worlds in two weeks, this is pretty much discovering their power, this is like saying Naruto shouldn't have discovered handseals until chap 100


----------



## kaz (Mar 13, 2008)

Call #14 spoiler pictures.


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## fxu (Mar 13, 2008)

I shart myself ._.

Thanks Yanniv <333333


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 13, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im just saying that a training arc came far too soon.



i agree but im sure more training will come down the line probably...


----------



## Freija (Mar 13, 2008)

fxu said:


> I shart myself ._.
> 
> Thanks Yanniv <333333


you're not alone


----------



## Hakke360 (Mar 13, 2008)

waiting for scans,meanwhile would be cool if nemesis Q gave them an early call, learning on the fly i say.


----------



## Freija (Mar 14, 2008)

Need more Psyren


----------



## Gary (Mar 14, 2008)

the training arc was to soon


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 14, 2008)

=3 that was said already...anywho when do the chapters usually come out?...


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 15, 2008)

cool, now waiting for fxu...


----------



## Freija (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks man, i'd get you reps, but currently i give negative 6000 in positive rep points


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Thanks man, i'd get you reps, but currently i give negative 6000 in positive rep points



I like negs O.o and 6k would be nice XD


----------



## Freija (Mar 15, 2008)

you got em, but it weren't really a neg, it's a modfuck, my joindate is in the future, so i basically give negative reps when i rep positive


----------



## fxu (Mar 15, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> you got em, but it weren't really a neg, it's a modfuck, my joindate is in the future, so i basically give negative reps when i rep positive



LOL! That is hilarious XD

News on the scan: Nowhere to be seen >.<


Currently working on HxH so expect that in a couple of hours once I get the trans


----------



## Freija (Mar 15, 2008)

It's kinda funny, but i want Vegeta to modfuck me back to normal XD


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2008)

do you give pos rep if you neg someone? XDDDD


----------



## Freija (Mar 15, 2008)

i'm back, no negative reps were worth -1


----------



## fxu (Mar 15, 2008)

woot

*Psyren 14 by Binktopia*

Enjoy~

(I need reps ... people raped me with neg reps ;_


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 15, 2008)

wootz thanks

hm who negged u for reason?

*reps*


----------



## fxu (Mar 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




As I was cleaning/typesetting this page ...



I was laughing my ass off .... Oh yes, there's definitely someone behind you ........ just... not the goddess of luck XD

hahahaha


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 16, 2008)

I would rep you fxu but I still haven't spread enough reputation to rep you again...

Training: OFF
Classic Shounen action: ON


----------



## Freija (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## kaz (Mar 16, 2008)

Back to the future. No complaints here.

Psyren is just missing a solid villain.


----------



## Shinji (Mar 16, 2008)

I got bets that the Tashio dude that Asaga talks about, died in the world of psyren. And we will see Tashio with the similar form as Alfred. ^^ Asaga vs Tashio i called it!


----------



## Freija (Mar 16, 2008)

Villain will appear soon, also did you see that house, 
i bet they'll go there and find out how long into the future Psyren really is


----------



## fxu (Mar 16, 2008)

Makes sense ... that house seems like holiday house of the guy with the prosthetic legs ... he is a journalist ... I bet right before everything went to shit, there was a story in the frontpage of a newspaper which they will find in his house. There, they will probably know what happened ....... but I doubt they'll find out in what year they are.


I called it.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 16, 2008)

the thing is that if they find out what happened so soon then they will have to talk to the old lady and be able to change the future in less than 20 chapters. i bet that the house is going to be heavily protected and even if they get to the house and get the headlines the info they get will be too ambiguous to be of much use. 

i bet the new guy is going to make his move on amamiya and die before he gets back to his own time


----------



## spaZ (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a feeling there going to be in the future a lot longer this time around.


----------



## Freija (Mar 16, 2008)

fxu said:


> Makes sense ... that house seems like holiday house of the guy with the prosthetic legs ... he is a journalist ... I bet right before everything went to shit, there was a story in the frontpage of a newspaper which they will find in his house. There, they will probably know what happened ....... but I doubt they'll find out in what year they are.
> 
> 
> I called it.



not what year they are in, but rather what year it happened, newspapers, computer files etc all have creation dates, or publication dates.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 16, 2008)

It can show when it starts to happen since there will be big hints and such there.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 16, 2008)

Nemesis Q looks like gay


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 16, 2008)

Just started reading this, pretty good so far. Started a little slow but some nice concepts, I was dissapointed when I reached the end of c14 and there was no more to read, so thats a good sign I'm interested I suppose.


----------



## Freija (Mar 17, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Nemesis Q looks like gay



I find him looking awesome and very very nonclich?


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I think Nemesis Q looks pretty cool, though I do wonder if what we see as Nemesis Q isn't just a Psi-sending/creation or something similar.


----------



## Freija (Mar 17, 2008)

I think it's his real form, but a projection


----------



## Gary (Mar 17, 2008)

but how does he know that is him


----------



## Freija (Mar 17, 2008)

How does who know what?


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 17, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> but how does he know that is him



^ translation : how did ageha know that he was nemisis Q....???


----------



## Bonten (Mar 17, 2008)

I just assumed he'd seen him on the news/when he got his card or something. Can't quite remember though.

It'd be strange if he just knew. 

Nice chapter too (just read it), the next should be interesting with some potential new characters (who won't die straight away).


----------



## Freija (Mar 17, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> ^ translation : how did ageha know that he was nemisis Q....???



remember he saw him briefly, he saw a charciture of him also


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 17, 2008)

lol Birdman...

anyway... It was lol when Agheha stood up and strated celebrating... "gotta give that guy a call"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I find him looking awesome and very very noncliché


He is indeed noncliché but I find him tasteless and annoying. Well, he can be very cool under all that - time will tell


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> He is indeed nonclich? but I find him tastless and annoying. Well, he can be very cool under all that - time will tell


Has Nemesis Q even had any lines?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> Has Nemesis Q even had any lines?


Ain't he the one calling them? 

Anyway - you don't need to say anything to annoy


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ain't he the one calling them?
> 
> Anyway - you don't need to say anything to annoy


Really? He annoys you? He kind of just pops up, destroys shit, drops them in the future, and disappears.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> Really? He annoys you? He kind of just pops up, destroys shit, drops them in the future, and disappears.


I was talking about his design - aka appearance. In his deeds Nemesis Q = Gantz, so it's okay. My guess he's a main character's father or something shonenish like that.


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I was talking about his design - aka appearance. In his deeds Nemesis Q = Gantz, so it's okay. My guess he's a main character's father or something shonenish like that.


Oh okay, I guess 

And I'm glad I'm not the only seeing how this manga resembles Gantz.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> Oh okay, I guess
> 
> And I'm glad I'm not the only seeing how this manga resembles Gantz.


How can you - the resembles is so strong, sometimes you think about ripping o...ahem 

I just hope this manga going to be all original and not just shonen "by the book".


----------



## fxu (Mar 17, 2008)

Nemesis Q looks like a chicken.

Evolutionized chicken.


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 18, 2008)

He really does look like a chicken... I wonder if he nest eggs... That would be one hell of an egg if he do!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

Nemesis Q looks like Anubis for meh


----------



## Freija (Mar 18, 2008)

Nem Q does have resemblance with Anubis actually


----------



## kaz (Mar 20, 2008)

A picture from Call #15:


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## fxu (Mar 20, 2008)

ARRRRRRR SPOILARRRRRRR YARRRRRR

 <3


*Spoiler*: _translation of spoiler pic_ 




"if you don't want to die, then listen to what I have to say / listen to my story"


----------



## Freija (Mar 20, 2008)

Shit, nice 


one of my last posts on this forum  leaving tonight ^.^


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, this is like a combination of Bleach's art and Gantz storyline.

We've got Ichigo, Grimmjow, Byakuya and Rukia so far. Wonder how many more characters we're going to see, haha.


----------



## Freija (Mar 20, 2008)

@Above


----------



## spaZ (Mar 20, 2008)

Hmm seems like a normal explanation chapter though some nice twist might happen near the end.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 21, 2008)

Of course they gonna have to explain a lot since there appear to be a shit load of new noobs this time


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2008)

whicked chapter


----------



## Springlake (Mar 22, 2008)

Neither MF nor SS link works for me


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2008)

they were fine when i used them


----------



## fxu (Mar 23, 2008)

Done~

*Psyren 15 by Binktopia*

_rep, pweeze_


----------



## Shinji (Mar 23, 2008)

Interesting ch, i can already see that dude following Oboro will die. LOL


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 23, 2008)

I say 5 people survive this time. The big trio, Oboro and Kabuto.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 23, 2008)

fxu said:


> Done~
> 
> *Psyren 15 by Binktopia*
> 
> _rep, pweeze_



Must spread some aids first 

That bet seems completely feastible, Lord Jure


----------



## spaZ (Mar 23, 2008)

She must get really sick of those people not believing her and such and then they just get killed lol. Though this time around is going to be good especially since they are in the danger zone the whole time


----------



## Gary (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah its seem like a good chater should be out next time


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 24, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> I say 5 people survive this time. The big trio, Oboro and Kabuto.



yeah thats pretty much what I see happening, thought that chapter was a little slow but I look forward to the next few.


----------



## fxu (Mar 26, 2008)

Psyren getting a color page next issue (not this week, next one)


----------



## fxu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Psyren 16 raw*

A scan should be out sometime tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Emery (Mar 29, 2008)

^Hoooooly shit.  Great looking chapter.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Asaga make that Dragon thing?  D:


----------



## Shinji (Mar 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like that dude Tashio, that dragon has been looking for is at the end of this ch.


----------



## fxu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit at the last page bro ._.

When I saw that guy, I came buckets

I love his design!!!!!

/psyren-fangirl out


----------



## Bonten (Mar 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The people in Psyren (excluding the main characters) are all pretty dumb...

I wonder who that new guy is. Not sure if he's evil or not. 

Translation should clear that up. 




Thanks for the raw, fxu.


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 29, 2008)

Damn it, I wish I know Japanese...


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Mar 29, 2008)

I just picked up this manga, this reminds me of Gantz, anybody else feel this way?


----------



## Emery (Mar 29, 2008)

^ You're the millionth person to say that.  You only feel that way because they're playing a game.  There's no other similarities to GantZ than that.


----------



## fxu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Psyren 16 by Binktopia*


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 29, 2008)

YAHOO!!! < No, I am not advertising or anything, I am just happy.

New chapter!!!


----------



## Springlake (Mar 29, 2008)

Sweet, and also, fxu, your a girl?


----------



## fxu (Mar 29, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> Sweet, and also, fxu, your a girl?



Lol, no XD ... I said fangirl as opposed to fanboy to express that I screamed like a girl 


anyways, from MH:



			
				koenosaki said:
			
		

> Has psyren introduced his first new human (?) ennemy (?) and he reminds me of
> 
> Chiyo speaking of a new Jinchuuriki in Akatsuki’s agenda
> 
> the guy with asaga




that's interesting .... it definitely looks like him.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 30, 2008)

fxu said:


> Lol, no XD ... I said fangirl as opposed to fanboy to express that I screamed like a girl



Ah, confused me a little


----------



## Springlake (Mar 30, 2008)

Noes! Please fxu don't, I'd almost have to kill myself then


----------



## Sin (Mar 30, 2008)

fxu said:


> sigh ...
> 
> Then why don't you fucking clean it if we do "slow releases."
> 
> ...


Don't make us rush you fxu


----------



## Shinji (Mar 30, 2008)

I hope dragon takes on Tashio (im assuming that guy at the end is tashio the guy dragon has been searching for) next ch


----------



## fxu (Mar 30, 2008)

Psyren chapter 16 coloring by me.


*Spoiler*: _Coloring_ 









*Click here for more info*

Have in mind this is my first coloring ever.


Where's the gun ? .. I took it off, I couldn't make up the lineart for the hand holding the gun. I'll probably do a ch17 coloring with the gun.


----------



## Gary (Mar 30, 2008)

are you caught up in the scans


----------



## fxu (Apr 1, 2008)

Coloring #2 by me

Ageha from Psyren


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Junas (Apr 1, 2008)

Read this series up to the latest chapter.... I think this is very promising so far. I'm rather curious in each person's psi and their uses... I will be keeping tabs on this every time a chapter comes out! 

fxu, your colorings are impressive! I take it Psyren is your favorite manga now?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 1, 2008)

fxu said:


> Coloring #2 by me
> 
> Ageha from Psyren
> 
> ...



Hmm your pretty good at vectoring, I should open up my illustrator one day and learn how to use it fully lol.


----------



## fxu (Apr 2, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> fxu, your colorings are impressive! I take it Psyren is your favorite manga now?



It's been my favorite since chapter 1 



spaZ said:


> Hmm your pretty good at vectoring, I should open up my illustrator one day and learn how to use it fully lol.



This was done in photoshop..

gah ... I still need to fully learn illustrator >.< .. I know PS like the palm of my hand.


For my next coloring, the 3 types of PSI.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## spaZ (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah I kind of noticed from some of your other stuff. Yeah photoshop is easy but damn illy is so hard to use though the pen tool is like way better than photoshops though.


----------



## Tyan (Apr 2, 2008)

Fxu, your colourings are wonderful ^_^

I just read the first six chapters today, and I'm already loving it. The main character is really easy to like and the story seems great. It's probably going to be very popular.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2008)

According to the mangaka the manga already is really popular, its been decent up to now. Tho I think it would have liked alittle better if it was Senien.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 3, 2008)

> ^ Looking good. Maybe we got our 5 main characters there?



yeah, that was pretty much what I figured.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, this pretty much confirms that those 5 will survive... at least for now.


----------



## Junas (Apr 3, 2008)

I am surprised that Hiryuu Asaga's hair is whitish... I expected it to be light brown or so. Great color cover for this chapter though! I am really interested in what the other 2 guys aka the pretty boy actor and the bandanna guy can do if they have yet to use PSI....


----------



## fxu (Apr 4, 2008)

We don't use public raws as they're not fit for the way we clean. We have our own raw providers.

HxH will be taken care of first, then comes Psyren... we'll see.

I'm not promising anything for today.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 4, 2008)

That's what I like about Binktopia, great quality.

Anyway, looking forward to see that new guy/girl owning that giant worm (you know it's gonna happen)


----------



## Gary (Apr 4, 2008)

yeha it sould ut iam happiny hxh is out frist


----------



## Junas (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, I can be patient with that. Psyren is currently one of the top 8 series I'm reading right now....


----------



## fxu (Apr 5, 2008)

As a fellow Psyren fan, I am obliged to post links to other scans.

Psyren 17
*NOT BY BINKTOPIA*

If you want superb quality, then wait for the binktopia scan ... I'm currently working on it, should be out in a couple of hours.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 5, 2008)

Who the hell are Boobgroppers?

Waiting for binktopia scan.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 5, 2008)

Same I would rather have some nice quality


----------



## fxu (Apr 5, 2008)

*Psyren 17 by Binktopia*

We've been here since week 1 and we'll stay here till the end.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 5, 2008)

That was a good chapter, looks like that guy that showed up might be one of Asaga's friends. And he also went into the future. Hmm maybe they don't kill everyone back kidnap some and just change them?


----------



## Shinji (Apr 5, 2008)

wow tatsuo is a crazy burst user.


----------



## kaz (Apr 5, 2008)

fxu said:


> *Psyren 17 by Binktopia*
> 
> We've been here since week 1 and we'll stay here till the end.



Thanks again Binktopia.

Tatsuo being a villain would be interesting. But it sounds a bit cliche from his back story.


----------



## Junas (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks fxu, I had been waiting for this release... Loved the chapter and I was surprised by the development of Tatsuo in relation to Asaga... Wonder what might happen next?


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 6, 2008)

Obviously, Asaga and others are going to beat some sense in Tatsuo and he will become a good guy.

I was actually hoping for something else. Wouldn't it be cool if this guy wasn't actually invited by Psyren, but instead he survived the end of the world (that would mean that end of the world is very close).


----------



## Bink (Apr 6, 2008)

fxu said:


> *NOT BY BINKTOPIA*



What is with this _insolence_? 

Though it means you're doing a good job at pimping Psyren if people wanna muscle in after only seventeen chapters.


----------



## Gary (Apr 6, 2008)

ty for the scan bink just about to see how much diffirence it is from the one manga version


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2008)

Picture from Psyren #18:


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## Shinji (Apr 10, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Picture from Psyren #18:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_



This is how you survive being cut from jump


----------



## fxu (Apr 10, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Picture from Psyren #18:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_



WHHHAAAAAA?!?!?!

YAOI IN *MY* PSYREN ?!?!?!

*THIS IS BLASPHEMY!!*


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2008)

fxu said:


> WHHHAAAAAA?!?!?!
> 
> YAOI IN *MY* PSYREN ?!?!?!
> 
> *THIS IS BLASPHEMY!!*



Yeah dude, I had the same reaction. 

Like Shinji said, with a scene like this, there is bound to be fangirls to boost its ratings.


----------



## Junas (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh no... Here come the fangirls... 

I was surprised at the spoiler as well... Argh.


----------



## fxu (Apr 10, 2008)

At least I know Ageha is not gay ... he has a "wtf?" face.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn Yaoi... We want some Yuri action... for example, Amamiya and Matsuri.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 12, 2008)

thx for the linx fxu

and thank god...

*Spoiler*: __ 




No yaoi in psyren...
phew


----------



## Gary (Apr 12, 2008)

wait thier could be a yaoi in psyren no not in psyren


----------



## Sin (Apr 12, 2008)

Psyren 18 by helz0ne: MediaFire


----------



## fxu (Apr 13, 2008)

*Psyren 18 by Binktopia*

HAWT PIECE OF CHAPTER


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2008)

wow what took you so long <3


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 13, 2008)

When did mangashare put comments option on manga pages?


----------



## fxu (Apr 13, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> When did mangashare put comments option on manga pages?



Today 
**


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Apr 13, 2008)

This is a funny chapter.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 13, 2008)

*WMJ*

Now thats an interesting name for a mind reading skill.


----------



## fxu (Apr 13, 2008)

That last panel, last page...

Amamiya is holding something interesting and very similar to:

Lance of Longinus

But I doubt the mangaka is gonna introduce some God-related stuff... just saying the spear looks similar.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed. Maybe the way Asaga create that dragon hand with his Psy, she can create that lance with her Psy.

Something like, shape manifestation of users Psy.


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2008)

cool chapter


----------



## Mori` (Apr 13, 2008)

not a bad chapter :3

tad slow lately i find.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 13, 2008)

very good ch i have to say, im looking forward to ama diving into tatsuo's mind


----------



## Junas (Apr 13, 2008)

Indeed, this was a superb chapter imo. We get to know more about those two newbies, and they end up getting "it" earlier than usual. That interests me more about this plot and why Tatsuo went rogue... Ama =


----------



## Bonten (Apr 13, 2008)

I thought it was a great chapter.

WMJ sounds awesome. pek


----------



## fxu (Apr 16, 2008)

I did another Psyren coloring.

*Check it out here*


----------



## spaZ (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks really good nice job.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like a great ch, tashio's story wow, looks like they are creating more and more humanistic monsters now. Looking forward to the trans and scan


----------



## fxu (Apr 19, 2008)

*Psyren 19 by Binktopia*


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks was waiting for this. Hope to see Fairy Tail soon as well.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice colorings fxu.

Chapter was interesting. So now there is no way to save Tatsuo?


----------



## kaz (Apr 23, 2008)

Call #20 Spoiler pictures:


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## Shinji (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tashio vs Ageha next ch Interesting


----------



## Bonten (Apr 23, 2008)

19 was a pretty good chapter, thanks fxu.


*Spoiler*: __ 



20 looks even better!  I'm glad Ageha is doing something as opposed to just standing around, hope he kicks major ass.

21 shall quite awesome indeed.


----------



## fxu (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like this next chapter we're gonna get out fair share of comedy and action..

e-mazing




*Psyren volume 1 up for pre-oder on Amazon.co.jp*


410 Japanese yen = 4.01144 U.S. dollars


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 25, 2008)

have to admit i was about to drop this, but ch. 19 renewed my hope


----------



## spaZ (Apr 26, 2008)

Why would you even think about dropping this? It was awesome from day one.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 26, 2008)

nah i thought it was kinda bland, until 18 and 19. i forced myself though like chapters 1-10, sometimes just skimming. Its kinda generic...(to me) now its picking up though


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 26, 2008)

Ah man, can't wait for Binktopia release.

Btw, is there going to be new Psyren next week?


----------



## fxu (Apr 26, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> Ah man, can't wait for Binktopia release.
> 
> Btw, is there going to be new Psyren next week?



We still don't know if there will be jump next week.

It might happen what happened in christmas ... they shipped the magazine early, so there was a chapter during christmas, but not the week after.

So if they do it again, we might have manga during golden week, but not the week after. We're not gonna jump the gun in announcing if there is or not cus we're not 100% sure.

And expect the scan tomorrow, around 3-7pm


----------



## kaz (Apr 26, 2008)

Nah, no Jump next week.

Gotta wait 2 weeks for Jump.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Apr 26, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> nah i thought it was kinda bland, until 18 and 19. i forced myself though like chapters 1-10, sometimes just skimming. Its kinda generic...(to me) now its picking up though



If you thought everything else was bland I don't see how you would think chapter 19 is good.


----------



## fxu (Apr 26, 2008)

*Psyren 20 by Binktopia*


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 26, 2008)

I like this series so far. it's moving along pretty fast and doesn't take itself to seriously. Moreover, I feel like this is just stage one of the series and will serve to deveolop the characters. As to stage two and then three, I predict a couple of things. 

1) Stage 2 will be a disruption of the game because things are changing as a whole. Perhaps a new found rival to Nemesis Q or some distinct problematic in terms of what caused the 'future'.
2) Stage 3 might be some kind army/ psyren. Basically, I think it will move to where Gantz is heading in maybe 70 chapters.  
3) The blue haired protagonist will get lucky and get a shag. 
4) The glasses girl is going to die.

edit: Thx for the link Fxu.


----------



## fxu (Apr 26, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> I like this series so far. it's moving along pretty fast and doesn't take itself to seriously. Moreover, I feel like this is just stage one of the series and will serve to deveolop the characters. As to stage two and then three, I predict a couple of things.
> 
> 1) Stage 2 will be a disruption of the game because things are changing as a whole. Perhaps a new found rival to Nemesis Q or some distinct problematic in terms of what caused the 'future'.
> 2) Stage 3 might be some kind army/ psyren. Basically, I think it will move to where Gantz is heading in maybe 70 chapters.
> ...



You're welcome...


I believe once we get more development, the game starts getting corrupted and changing and the Tavoos will be appearing in present-time instead of the drifters going to psyren.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 27, 2008)

Interesting theory fxu. I can definitely see that happening. Next chapter will be action packed. Can't wait.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 27, 2008)

cheers fxu (can I call you fux D: ) and binktopia.

Interesting chapter, still finding it a little slow though.

Next chapter should be good though :3


----------



## spaZ (Apr 27, 2008)

That actually makes sense for them to go into the past and then they mess up the future even more lol.


----------



## kaz (Apr 28, 2008)

Cover for Volume 1:



Looking pretty rad.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 28, 2008)

cool, new chapter. i'm expecting to see tatsuo being knocked out and brought back to the past to be analized and hopefully revert the tavoo process


----------



## fxu (Apr 28, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Cover for Volume 1:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking pretty rad.



Badass.


----------



## Freija (Apr 29, 2008)

fxu said:


> sigh ...
> 
> Then why don't you fucking clean it if we do "slow releases."
> 
> ...



I have to say, i appreciate the fact that you guys do the hard work, but this has to be one of the worst posts i've seen done on this forum, it's so annoyingly pissing me off.


You don't even make a point by delaying Psyren, hell you play into his hands, putting Psyren out later means putting his "better" ones up earlier..... so you punish the ones who appreciate what you do and give the non-fan what he wants.


great going, this is probably old, and resolved or whatnot, i just couldn't stand not commenting on this.


----------



## fxu (Apr 29, 2008)

3 weeks old...

I won't bother commenting


----------



## Freija (Apr 29, 2008)

Well i've been away for a month so it's fairly new to me. And fyi, the IRS could touch that.(refering to MC Hammer )


----------



## ansoncarter (Apr 29, 2008)

why the frig is a girl the strongest character lol

does that make any sense in a manga aimed at males?

I'll never understand mangaka


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 29, 2008)

What is hotter than a woman who can stand her own? I think that's hot. We still don't know who Nemesis Q is and if there are more strong characters in Psyren. It's hard to say with only 20 chapters out.
Besides, we all know Ageha will develop his powers even further (he showed a little of his power already) and become the strongest. Typical shonen stuff.


----------



## Freija (Apr 29, 2008)

Because the main character needs to have a goal. In this case to protect the already strong one, just like in Histories strongest Disciple Kenichi


----------



## kaz (May 7, 2008)

A Psyren 21 picture:


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 






DRAGON TAIL!


----------



## Lord Jure (May 10, 2008)

So fxu, can we expect release in next 24 hours? I want to see Ageha playing as bait for Tatsuo.


----------



## fxu (May 10, 2008)

Maybe ... I don't know ... kinda busy today.


----------



## fxu (May 12, 2008)

*Psyren 21 by Binktopia*


----------



## spaZ (May 12, 2008)

That chapter was awesome. Must of been a bitch to clean though lol.


----------



## Noctis (May 12, 2008)

hopefully once they come back to the past theyll have more time to train there powers before they have to go back.


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

dang i am downloading right now hope it works


----------



## Lord Jure (May 13, 2008)

Heh, I am Dragon... So now what happens? They kill Tatsuo, or will that idiot Oboro mess up something...


----------



## Bonten (May 13, 2008)

Nice to see Dragon helping out, there's a lot of them as kids though...


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

very good chapter


----------



## kaz (May 15, 2008)

A picture from Psyren 22:


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ very cool    .


----------



## Lord Jure (May 15, 2008)

Indeed. I guess Ageha is a type of a guy that gets stronger in a battle... where did I heard that before?


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

^ DBZ            lol


----------



## fxu (May 18, 2008)

*Psyren 22 by Binktopia*


----------



## spaZ (May 18, 2008)

Thanks fxu


----------



## Gary (May 18, 2008)

thank you dude


----------



## Shinji (May 18, 2008)

Amazing Ch period, real shocker with dragon


----------



## Gary (May 18, 2008)

the chapter was great


----------



## fxu (May 18, 2008)

Now we'll probably see some of Amamiya's healing techniques ... or maybe Matsuri goes into Psyren and helps out.


----------



## Gary (May 18, 2008)

yeah but didn't some thing happen to here card ?


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2008)

It was indeed a really good chapter.

Dragon looks like he is getting setup for an orb.


----------



## Lord Jure (May 18, 2008)

Cool chapter. Especially last two pages. Tatuso is now history...


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2008)

Is it just me, or is the art improving...?

Anyways, badass chapter <3


----------



## Mori` (May 18, 2008)

> Is it just me, or is the art improving...?



looks that way, characters seem a bit more confidently drawn.

This chapter was a lot better than the last 3 or 4 although a bit typically shounen with Ageha powering up, ah well, still looked cool =p


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> looks that way, characters seem a bit more confidently drawn.
> 
> This chapter was a lot better than the last 3 or 4 although a bit typically shounen with Ageha powering up, ah well, still looked cool =p


Black One Handed Spirit Ball ftw 

I love how this manga is simple, it doesn't try to be overly complicated, it's just good ol' shounen fun.


----------



## Bonten (May 18, 2008)

Didn't expect that to happen with Dragon. 

Ageha makes up for it though, that'll be some super-amazing move that he shouldn't be able to do.


----------



## fxu (May 18, 2008)

He's going to miss with that ball .... it's logical, shounen style.


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2008)

fxu said:


> He's going to miss with that ball .... it's logical, shounen style.


Either that or it malfunctions and becomes too big for him to control, hurting everyone.


----------



## Mukuro (May 20, 2008)

TATSUO IS DEAD.


----------



## fxu (May 22, 2008)

ch23 spoiler pic


*Spoiler*: __ 







I'm guessing this is a trail left by the sphere Yoshina did.


----------



## fxu (May 25, 2008)

*Psyren 23 by Binktopia*


----------



## Lord Jure (May 25, 2008)

THANKS FXU!

That was pretty amazing chapter.


----------



## fxu (Jun 1, 2008)

Psyren 24 by HRP

_Note: Binktopia will not be able to release this week's chapter due to real-life issues of staff who work on Psyren. So next week will be a double-release._


----------



## fxu (Jun 10, 2008)

*Psyren 24 by Binktopia

Psyren 25 by Binktopia*


*Spoiler*: __ 




That 'silver-haired' guy has an espada-like appearance (bleach)

lololol


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 11, 2008)

I just hope it won't turn into Bleach...

Thanks for the chapters. Looks like we finally have a group of villains.


----------



## fxu (Jun 16, 2008)

*Psyren 26 by Binktopia*


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 16, 2008)

i wonder how many more guys have proposed to matsuri. i'd like to see the competition before i get into the race


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 23, 2008)

Magic Medicine


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 24, 2008)

i was expecting the rise training to be x ray vision training


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 24, 2008)

Hoho, X-RAY VISION!!!

I remember fxu getting all hyper when it was mentioned the first (and last) time.


----------



## Blaizen (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmm, do you suppose that Ageha will become the fastest character since he was the first to use rise?


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 26, 2008)

Nah, if anyone will become fast than it would be Kabuto (fast at running away). Or maybe he will end up as Trance user (his pervert level would rise exponentially).


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jun 27, 2008)

Why not the ability to turn invisible?


----------



## Blaizen (Jun 27, 2008)

Can anyone explain which fields do what again? I didn't understand the manga explanation very well.

Such as:

Rise is good for...
Burst is good for...


----------



## Blaizen (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah i see, Binktopia scans are usually better than the rest. Thx for the help.

I picture Ageha being good at Rise and Burst, trance...not so much


----------



## Blaizen (Jun 28, 2008)

I bet that Kabuto will be a trance and rise user.
And Dragon a trance and burst user.

Oboro...a healer, what do they use? trance?


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 28, 2008)

i wonder how they will train for trance. with burst they have to imagine something that can interact with the environment. with rise they have to imagine that they are stronger than normal. does that mean that with trance they have to imagine themselves getting inside someone?


----------



## Blaizen (Jun 30, 2008)

Hmm I was wrong.

Turns out that Oboro is a genius at Rise, maybe at everything.

And you know what happens in these forums:

Genius = gay emo a not so likeable character. But oboro doesn't seem to fit to that pattern.

And Ageha has the strongest Burst. (I thought that would be Dragon)


----------



## spaZ (Jun 30, 2008)

Ageha might turn out to be just one of those characters with hidden potential.


----------



## Sin (Jun 30, 2008)

Oboro is such an entertaining character. Not only is he "playful" with the other characters, but he had badass unique abilities to back it up.

Ageha having the strongest burst isn't surprising. Dragon has the most balanced Burst, while having a stronger rise than Ageha.

They're pretty balanced.

Ageha = Strongest burst, balanced rise.
Dragon = Balanced burst, strong(er?) rise.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 30, 2008)

actually from what i understood is oboro seems to be the best at rise and burst while ageha is the one who has the most "MP" out of everyone giving him more power to pack into that black ball


----------



## Sin (Jun 30, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> actually from what i understood is oboro seems to be the best at rise and burst while ageha is the one who has the most "MP" out of everyone giving him more power to pack into that black ball


Oboro is adept at Rise, and he is reasonably good at both Rise and Burst because he can use cure, but that doesn't make him the strongest in those areas.

He's adept at both rise and burst, and they come naturally to him, because he can use "cure".

However, Dragon and Ageha trained their power, thus, they were awarded with different talents based on how their mind works.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 30, 2008)

which is what i said. oboro has a better rise and burst than both ageha and dragon. it's obvious since he can manifest his powers in a flash and can do more complex things with it than everyon else. that doesn't mean that he will stay as the best after ageha trains his burst and dragon trains both of his abilities. if oboro doesn't train his abilities he will be left behind after a few trips to the future assuming that the rest can learn cure with enough training


----------



## Sin (Jun 30, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> which is what i said. oboro has a better rise and burst than both ageha and dragon. it's obvious since he can manifest his powers in a flash and can do more complex things with it than everyon else. that doesn't mean that he will stay as the best after ageha trains his burst and dragon trains both of his abilities. if oboro doesn't train his abilities he will be left behind after a few trips to the future assuming that the rest can learn cure with enough training


Ah, by "best" I assumed you meant strongest.

Granted, Oboro is the most adept at using both of those skills, because his special talent requires that of him, but in terms of "raw power" both Ageha and Dragon outdo him in their fields.


----------



## Blaizen (Jun 30, 2008)

Bah, i didn't like Oboro from the start.

Even in MMOs I never choose the healer class. Same here, I'm with Ageha and Asaga all the way.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 30, 2008)

i was going to choose a priest in WoW but my account got cancelled. either way oboro might become a cool martyr someday to power up the other guys or maybe he might just be there for the yaoi fangirls


----------



## fxu (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm just waiting for Asaga to learn how to do pyrokinesis :]

FIRE, FUCK YEAHHHH


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder what is Kabuto planning.


----------



## Synthos X (Jul 4, 2008)

I am in love with this thread. A thread full of people who also read Psyren, awesome. Anyway, I figure he (Kabuto (IIRC), the guy at his uncles house), is planning on using that house as a sort of time capsule if it exists in the future as well. Hopefully he'll put a damn gun in it, see if that works.

However using it as a time capsule would be a bit redundant if they end up in random places every trip, no safe way to be sure that they'll end up at his Uncle's house, or anywhere near it.


----------



## Blaizen (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmm the time capsule idea is interesting.

But whats more interesting is why Nemesis Q is actually getting them to the future for.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 4, 2008)

the time capsule might work since they are not randomly hurled into a place in the future. for example the next place they will go is going to be a few miles east of the last place they were before. if ageha and the gang run back to the house instead of the next payphone or they split up so the fastest rise users go to the house and the rest guide the helpless drifters they can retrieve the time capsule.

the only thing that i can't think of is what would be important enough to put there that they might need in the future. weapons are not as useful now that they have psy powers, food rations and medicine might work but food and medicine tends to go bad after years of storage and electronic computers might be useless if the bad guys don't use the same kind of technology the computer uses.


----------



## Blaizen (Jul 6, 2008)

The new chapter by Binktopia is up at mangashare.


----------



## Springlake (Jul 6, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Synthos X (Jul 7, 2008)

Blargh. No explanation on the time capsule. I forgot they were moving on a set standard however.

I'm kind of annoyed that Kyle looks exactly like Hitsugaya who looks exactly like Trunks. This spiky hair crap is getting too generic for words. However he looks like he'll be a cool character. These kids all appear to be strong, I wonder what the others can do since these partially different Psy patterns can lead to entirely different functions (IE: Melcheese's Door & Temujin's Predictions).

Now, Yoshina needs to get that Melcheese in check and start gaining control of it, as well as shape. Dark Black Psy Blade that cuts through anything would be awesome.

I can't wait for the next trip, one needs to happen like, now. Tatsuo is either a corpse, or running around somewhere and I want to see if we'll get any further insight into that, and I'm dying to see what Kabuto is planning as well as how Yoshina will use Melcheese now.


----------



## Blaizen (Jul 13, 2008)

If Ageha can manage to control the melcheese door, he will PWN.

Thats it from now on i refuse to call it melcheese door, I will call it pwnball.

If ageha learns to control it, hw will own, but then again against people like their master (whats her name?) it proved useless.

What about Kabuto? I think that he will master trance xray vision ftw


----------



## Sin (Jul 14, 2008)

Pyrokinesis <333


----------



## Blaizen (Jul 14, 2008)

there you go fxu pyrokinesis 

But by the wrong character


----------



## fxu (Jul 14, 2008)

Volume 2 arrived today at my house.... yaaaaaay 

cover of v2... I found a digital camera in some drawers... don't know whose is it, but now it's mine 



pages that are between the chapters, in order
Maka and Soul
Maka and Soul
Maka and Soul
Maka and Soul
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Gary (Jul 14, 2008)

So you guys can scan it faster now ?


----------



## fxu (Jul 14, 2008)

Gary said:


> So you guys can scan it faster now ?



No... we already scanned those chapters.

I would say we're around volume 4.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 14, 2008)

heh so the bad guys are the ones who have pyrokinesis? things are now getting interesting. i wonder if any of the little girls will remember ageha when they are all grown up and evil.


----------



## Unbelievable (Jul 14, 2008)

Heh, lots of Psyren hate here, it seems.  I had to bump this up from 2-stars earlier.


----------



## Blaizen (Jul 14, 2008)

Unbelievable said:


> Heh, lots of Psyren hate here, it seems.  I had to bump this up from 2-stars earlier.



I've been bumping it for a while now


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 14, 2008)

I just read this manga yesterday (blazed through in a few hours ) and I love it!!!  I've always wanted to read a manga using E.S.P as a system of fighting (but not as serious as Akira), kinda like yoki for Claymore.  The concept iself is seems pretty simple but looks like it can get deeper as we go.  Kinda like how Rise became Strength Rise and Sense Rise -- I loved that! 

The story also seems very interesting and some characters I instantly liked.  And I'm secretly glad that Oboro turned out to be an idiot.  Avoided the smart bishounen stereotype. 

I hope to God that this manga lasts for at least 200 chapters.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

fxu said:


> No... we already scanned those chapters.
> 
> I would say we're around volume 4.



Don't you want to go back and redo those chapters with the tank scans though? Except no one has scanned any of the tanks.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 15, 2008)

Looky what I found-

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvlaUxeN2KM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Did anyone know manga could be used like that!!?


----------



## Blaizen (Jul 15, 2008)

^ i've seen this kind of thing before in the konoha library section


----------



## Sin (Jul 15, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> heh so the bad guys are the ones who have pyrokinesis? things are now getting interesting. i wonder if any of the little girls will remember ageha when they are all grown up and evil.


Wait, the little kids turn out to be the bad guys? 

I must be really slow, completely missed that.


----------



## fxu (Jul 15, 2008)

Sin said:


> Wait, the little kids turn out to be the bad guys?
> 
> I must be really slow, completely missed that.



It was never mentioned anywhere... it's just a theory.




Tayimus said:


> Looky what I found-
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvlaUxeN2KM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Did anyone know manga could be used like that!!?



rofl wtf?!?!

Hahahahaha


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 15, 2008)

fxu said:


> It was never mentioned anywhere... it's just a theory.



But why would that theory even have popped up?  For right now all we know is that they're being trained to prevent Psyren from happening.  How is that in any way bad?  

Unless as a plot twist one of the kids ends up being the reason for doomsday.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 15, 2008)

> For right now all we know is that they're being trained to prevent Psyren from happening.


 i don't know but to me the guys from the future kinda look like the kids after they grew up.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 15, 2008)

Sensei! ... damn i was truly expecting and hoping for that....


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 15, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i don't know but to me the guys from the future kinda look like the kids after they grew up.



What -- HOW?! 

Most of the bad guys were covered up!!!  How could you tell?!


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 16, 2008)

the shinji look alike looked to me like the kid ageha was chasing after. i somehow thought that the first moment i saw them.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 16, 2008)

The complexion is different though.  And so is texture of the hair! 

Oh, forget it.  This manga is too new to tell anything really.  Brainstorm away!!!


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 16, 2008)

PLAGIARISM!

Gantz) Direct ripoff of Gantz. Not that I care; I liked the theory of Gantz and hated the reality of it (Hated the art, characters and content), so it's nice to see a Shounenized Gantz.

Matrix) Common, they disappear through a phone?! They have to race to a phone and get out before they're killed?! And EXACTLY how its done in the movie!

Tremors) Did you see the last arc? There was a damn tremor worm! They had to stay on the rocks and avoid making too much noise, straight from Tremors 1. If they had pulled out pole vaults, I would have alerted Ron Underwood that he was getting infringed. It even looked like a Tremor.

Not that I really mind, the manga is pretty cool and has great potential. I'll be following it for years to come. But still, that was plagiarism at its finest.


----------



## fxu (Jul 16, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> PLAGIARISM!
> 
> Gantz) Direct ripoff of Gantz. Not that I care; I liked the theory of Gantz and hated the reality of it (Hated the art, characters and content), so it's nice to see a Shounenized Gantz.
> 
> ...



 It wouldn't be the first time a manga steals, eh...


----------



## spaZ (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you even know what plagiarism is? Because using other ideas isn't it.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 16, 2008)

@CoonDawg: Yeah, I saw the similarities and even more.  Bleach, Flame of Recca... But IMO these are small and don't take away from Psyren's appeal as a whole.  And it's not plagiarism.


----------



## fxu (Jul 17, 2008)

Another of my colorings... just finished it.


----------



## Springlake (Jul 18, 2008)

Seeing fxu lurking I guess we're going to find out soon enough


----------



## Sin (Jul 18, 2008)

Shortest training arc ever


----------



## fxu (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll be getting the cleans on Saturday afternoon... the trans will probably appear Saturday night or Sunday night.


----------



## Springlake (Jul 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Shortest training arc ever



Agreed 

That's the way they are supposed to be


----------



## fxu (Jul 20, 2008)

*Psyren 31 by Binktopia*


----------



## Bink (Jul 20, 2008)

fxu said:


> *Psyren 31 by Binktopia*



Shit, I was hoping you'd forgotten so I could do it instead. You know how much I love depriving you of all life's little pleasures. Thank ya kindly, sah!


----------



## Sin (Jul 20, 2008)

Binktopia. Kicks. Ass.

Thanks guys =D


----------



## fxu (Jul 20, 2008)

Bink said:


> Shit, I was hoping you'd forgotten so I could do it instead. You know how much I love depriving you of all life's little pleasures. Thank ya kindly, sah!



Me, forget about Psyren? HAHAHAHAHA NICE JOKE, GOOD ONE

Even if I had forgotten to do it, babo wouldn't let your filthy hands close to MY Psyren!!


For those of you who didn't know, there's a larger Psyren community in the MH forums, we even got our own section :3 clicky heaahhh


----------



## Sin (Jul 20, 2008)

The maker of Psyren needs to send an email or 50 to Kishi.

THIS IS HOW YOU DO A TRAINING ARC.


----------



## Synthos X (Jul 23, 2008)

Burst Strem looks fancy and all, but Melcheese's Door looks like great victory still and I gotta see how it can be used, will it remain in a ball form, evolve into something he can hurl? A blast type ability? Or something he can make tangible sort of tangible while keeping the same properties.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 23, 2008)

burst stream is just a way to control ageha's power so i suppose the ball will just be smaller and do the same thing unless ageha switches the power off


----------



## winter0105 (Jul 29, 2008)

Psyren 32 wasn't bad. Nothing much just being teleported, but the action is set. the guy I gorget the name is trying something with his uncle's house, he let some information but what exactly? And we get a glimpse of Nemesis Q power, making teleportation doors!!

Hopefully there's some tavoo and we get some one on one fights or something this round in the next chapter!!!


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 29, 2008)

Psyren is a weekly manga right?  Jesus, I only started reading it a couple of weeks ago but the wait in between chapters feels longer that other mangas.  Maybe cause I like it so much, the wait is all the more unbearable.

Anyway, I'm with winter0105, I wanna see some 1 on 1 fights with Tavoos.  Or even better the whole team vs one of those powerful Psi Users from the towers.  I'm also hoping Tatsuo is alive and we get to see him again.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 30, 2008)

i don't want 1 on 1 battles i want whole armies of tavoo chasing ageha and company while they run for their lives and fight off the few they can't escape. the future is supposed to be dangerous but so far it isn't as dangerous as it's supposed to be


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 30, 2008)

Lol, what?

We've seen loads of people get obliterated.  The only reason Ageha and the rest survived their first call is cause they had help from someone else. 

Well, we don't know how Amamiya survived her first time but still...


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 30, 2008)

a couple of tavoo and worms hardly make up for the destruction of the whole world or at the very least japan.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm, read chapters 1 and 2 now, very interesting.. time to catch up.


----------



## fxu (Aug 1, 2008)

btw, *Psyren 32 by Binktopia*

this is last week's....................real life took over, so yeah....


----------



## Sin (Aug 1, 2008)

Fxu, who do we bribe to get 33 faster?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 1, 2008)

hmm, finished 8 now, I'm getting more interested in this.  I shouldnt stay in here much since I dont want any spoilers heh.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> Fxu, who do we bribe to get 33 faster?



Bribe?  Pffft!!!  I'm thinking of bending over backwards for it.  Both Naruto and Bleach disappointed me this week.  And Psyren takes longer, probably will get it Saturday. 



Nomeru said:


> *hmm, finished 8 now, I'm getting more interested in this.*  I shouldnt stay in here much since I dont want any spoilers heh.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 1, 2008)

all caught up now, cant wait for more, but time for sleep now since it's almost 4 am.  Damn, time goes by fast.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 2, 2008)

i made that same question about the kids the moment i first saw them


----------



## Hodor (Aug 2, 2008)

Then there's still the question of Nemesis Q.. is he with or against the Silver haired guy, I wonder.  I'm also interested in who started the game and made up the rules.  We know Nemesis Q is in charge (as far as we know) of who goes to Psyren and when more or less, but that doesnt mean he does it because he wants to or that he made up the rules.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice... cant wait for next week now.  We might be able to learn something about the future as well, though if the generator goes on automatically, it'll be dead by now.  Lets hope it still has some back up power.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 3, 2008)

oboro did get a good idea after all. i do wonder if he will be able to cash in on the lottery winnings or will nemesis q prevent that from happening under penalty of death


----------



## fxu (Aug 4, 2008)

Good news everyone! *says it in Professor's Farnsworth voice*

Psyren has cracked the top 20 manga sales for Shueisha, at #20... HEY, IT'S SOMETHING :]


*Spoiler*: __ 




Top Shûeisha Juillet 2008 :
01- Bleach #34
02- Gintama #24
03- Kimi ni Todoke #07
04- Jaguar #15
05- Pride #09
06- Neuro #17
07- Hatsukoi #03
08- Captain Tsubasa Golden-23 #11
09- High Score #07
10- Rozen Maiden #04
11- Gakkô no Ojikan #14
12- Ringo to Hachimitsu #21
13- Addicted to Curry #29
14- Sket Dance #04
15- Tengoku #04
16- Shaman King Deluxe #09-10
17- Samurai Usagi #06
18- Shiki #01-02
19- Seigi no Mikata #06
20- Psyren #02




It also hasn't been in the bottom 4 series for the past 2 ToC (popularity rank). We can enjoy Psyren for a bit longer :]


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bottom four:

Last week's:
#36 (11/04)
Bari Haken
Sket Dance
Double Arts
Dogashi Kaden
Jaguar


This week's:
#37-38 (11/08)
Double arts
Bari haken
Neuro
Dogashi Kaden
Jaguar


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

Sexcellent.

I really like this series, specially how the powers are all somewhat unique. Glad to see it'll continue for a bit longer yet.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm enjoying it quite a bit, and with how it's going, it's hard to say how long it'll actually be, but it's good enough so far I think that if it continues like this, the fan base should grow to be pritty decent.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2008)

fxu said:


> Good news everyone! *says it in Professor's Farnsworth voice*
> 
> Psyren has cracked the top 20 manga sales for Shueisha, at #20... HEY, IT'S SOMETHING :]
> 
> ...



Yosha!  Psyren is gonna get even more popular.  I'm glad I started this manga so early.  

Something that bugs me though...  One Manga has Psyren at rank 306 last I saw.  It annoys me...


----------



## spaZ (Aug 4, 2008)

I hate  how they make everything small and kill the quality.


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

And they follow the old "Whatever comes out first gets slapped onto our viewer" rule. Which usually leads to bad/rushed translations or LQ cleaning.

If I have to use an online reader, I use MangaShare's. They don't have as wide a selection, but they have most of the series I follow (consequently, Binktopia scans most of them), and they keep the quality.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, the OM hate is thick...


----------



## fxu (Aug 4, 2008)

Well now Mangashare (the online viewer) is implementing a new design... If the pages are less than 300kb, the page will have no quality loss what-so-ever... It would appear the same as if you had it in your pc.

That's one of the major problems with online readers, quality loss.

We're also trying to build a larger community, by adding downloads for Translations and Raws. If you wanna read what else we're doing, click here.


----------



## fxu (Aug 4, 2008)

If you use the sig uploader on mangashare, it says:
"Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 600 by 200 pixels or 97.7 KB (whichever is smaller)."

I believe if you use imageshack or any other image hosting, it doesn't matter how big the filesize limit is... as long as it's reasonable and not 7493242387432mb... XD

But if you have any problems, post it in the Feedback, Suggestions & Issues section.


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

fxu said:


> If you use the sig uploader on mangashare, it says:
> "Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 600 by 200 pixels or 97.7 KB (whichever is smaller)."
> 
> I believe if you use imageshack or any other image hosting, it doesn't matter how big the filesize limit is... as long as it's reasonable and not 7493242387432mb... XD
> ...


Yeah, I saw that on the sig uploader, but since I always use direct links and never the uploaders, I was wondering (hoping) it would be different 

Thanks for the info


----------



## Freija (Aug 5, 2008)

Aww man, i wonder how far in the future they are


----------



## spaZ (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't really think they are going to end up finding out that early. Though this mangaka might be smart and actually tell us how far into the future they really are.


----------



## Freija (Aug 5, 2008)

I was thinking how the story could progress, either they find out early or really late, im rooting for early XD


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm betting it's only something like 20 years.  It isnt too far into the future, seeing as how some buildings are still fine.

So, do we get any spoilers for Psyren, or is it not popular enough yet?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 6, 2008)

It's not popular enough yet.  YET! 

I believe we'll find out how far into the future they are in this story arc.  Kabuto is gonna try to get into his uncle's bomb shelter which might have a ton of information.  

And his uncle's dead body! 

That's my prediction anyway.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> It's not popular enough yet.  YET!
> 
> I believe we'll find out how far into the future they are in this story arc.  Kabuto is gonna try to get into his uncle's bomb shelter which might have a ton of information.
> 
> ...



I might find it more interesting if his uncle is actually still alive.  of course, living for 20 years (what I presume it is anyways) in there or in that area would be quite dificult.  But, if he were to have ever gone out side, he would have had his PSI unlocked, which would certainly help him.  I donno.. he probably isnt alive.

I'm almost thinking that the silver haired guy is gunna come and destroy the house and the information before they can get any information.  I want information, but that sounds like something that would happen in a manga to me, to prolong it, and keep it going.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 6, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if the silver haired guy is one of them lol.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 6, 2008)

I honestly didn't consider Kabuto's uncle could still be alive, but it's a possiblity.  If his PSI was unlocked do you think he'd be very powerful?

@spaZ: One of who?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

I find it possible but not all that likely.  For one, it seems odd that that would be the only bomb shelter around.  Being that the only human we know that is alive in that time is the silver haired guy, it's hard to say who could be alive.  We dont know what killed everyone, so we dont know if it got to his uncle or not.

At the same time, like I said before about the bomb shelter.  It runs on backup generators if I remember right.  Generators tend to use gas, which.. I dont think he would have had enough stocked up, and if he did, it would get old, and kinda.. unusable after a few years.  He could have solar panels up somewhere, but that's doubtfull.


----------



## Freija (Aug 6, 2008)

actually, we did get spoilers for Psyren when it was around chap... 5-6 ish


----------



## fxu (Aug 6, 2008)

*Psyren 33 by Binktopia*

Having some real life issues, so that's why the late releases.

Anyways, spoilers for ch34


*Spoiler*: __ 




source:mangahelpers.com

シェルターに2009年の隕石落下の新聞。落ちた隕石片は発見されなかったらしい

2010年以降の新聞がどこにも見当たらない

ワイズのちらしみたいなのがあった。｢地球転生の日来たる！！｣

おじきは死んで骸骨になってました

======babelfish trans and ENGLISH CLASSES

there's a newspaper found of the year 2009 where it is said a meteor falls on earth but pieces were undiscovered. There's no newspapers of the year 2010 to be found. Then something strange is translated: "After the wise it seems it was it is like. “Day of terrestrial transmigration coming!!” Dying, becoming the skeleton, it increased the uncle coming" - so better waiting for a real trans



the spoilers are mostly real since who's gonna waste time in writing a fanfic for a manga that's not so popular yet XD


----------



## Freija (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks fxu have some rep


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it might just be more recent than I thought.  I was thinking they were going about 20 years into the future.  well then again that's possible, and the incident just started in 2009 (assuming I guess that the manga takes place in current 2008), but they are still transfered a bit further into the future at least (how far, who knows).


----------



## Sin (Aug 6, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it might just be more recent than I thought.  I was thinking they were going about 20 years into the future.  well then again that's possible, and the incident just started in 2009 (assuming I guess that the manga takes place in current 2008), but they are still transfered a bit further into the future at least (how far, who knows).


Well I guess it makes sense.

For them to be able to change whatever causes the world to become like that it'd have to be relatively within their lifespans.


----------



## Freija (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the timespan of the change could well be 20 years, but it all started in 09 i guess


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, for them to make a change in the world, they will have to protect it from what's happening in 09.  I'm also curious about what's outside of japan.  With no transportation in the future, they havnt even thought of going to the ocean let alone anywhere else it would see.  Are there similar things happening in the rest of the world?  heh..


----------



## fxu (Aug 6, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, for them to make a change in the world, they will have to protect it from what's happening in 09.  I'm also curious about what's outside of japan.  With no transportation in the future, they havnt even thought of going to the ocean let alone anywhere else it would see.  Are there similar things happening in the rest of the world?  heh..



This is why I believe "Psyren" happened all over the world.

With each country/continent having a Siren Tower, with a main guy like Dholaki... and behind these villains there's an even greater organization.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

I suppose an easy way to look at things is to look back on the missing people's reports and see if they were only in japan, or if stuff like that was happening internationally.  I dont remember any sign of it being an international thing from what we saw on the news, but that doesnt say much, since it was local news, or seemed to be.  It's hard to say though if any of the characters have thought of that, the mangaka (dont know his name yet) probably wants to keep us in the dark about what's happening elsewhere.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 7, 2008)

I haven't read any other posts apart from the last time I posted but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems to me that the person named Dholaki and his/her colleagues are probably all those children from the mansion. Just seems plausible to me, especially the way they were introduced, their personalities as children, the small glimpse at some of their history etc. Also, from what the old lady said, this future is quite near. Perhaps Nemesis Q is also one of those children, kinda like a paradox.

This would also give the villains a connection to the present time and also the main characters. Who knows how messed up kids can get after they grow up, I don't need to refer to other mangas to make people see the point in that ;P


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

serger989 said:


> I haven't read any other posts apart from the last time I posted but...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I had the same theory, as do many people I believe.  It is the most logical possibility, and heh, it's well within the realms of posibilities.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I had the same theory, as do many people I believe.  It is the most logical possibility, and heh, it's well within the realms of posibilities.



I don't believe it.   Still, if I'm proven wrong, feel free to quote me and make eat my words.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 7, 2008)

> I dont remember any sign of it being an international thing from what we saw on the news, but that doesnt say much, since it was local news, or seemed to be.


it probably is just limited to japan but it is a world incident since the whole world is made of japan in this manga


----------



## Freija (Aug 7, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> it probably is just limited to japan but it is a world incident since the whole world is made of japan in this manga



-_-;; no probably not, we'll prob never find out about the other countries but i doubt they'reunharmed.


----------



## fxu (Aug 7, 2008)

Correct spoiler translation.

source: Cassius @ MH


*Spoiler*: __ 




シェルターに2009年の隕石落下の新聞。落ちた隕石片は発見されなかったらしい
At the shelter there is a diary of 2009 with the fall of a meteorite. It seems that some of that meteorite was not found.

2010年以降の新聞がどこにも見当たらない
There aren't newspaper from 2010

ワイズのちらしみたいなのがあった。｢地球転生の日来たる！！｣
There is a sort of handout (or brochure) from Wise. "It comes the day of the reincarnation on earth"

おじきは死んで骸骨になってました
The uncle was dead, skeleton made.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

How did I know Kabuto's uncle would be dead.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 7, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> How did I know Kabuto's uncle would be dead.



You used Psi?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

What I find important is that he was a skeletin.  I dont know how long it takes for people to rot and decompose, but someone might!  we otta be able to find out how long he's been dead since he's a skeletin.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

I found it odd he was a skeleton also.  The amount of time it takes a body to decompose could vary on it's surroundings.  For example, I believe water could preserve a body pretty good.  It could also depend on if any animals had access to the body.  Scavengers could pick the meat off the bones.  However, these factors are eliminated because he was kept in an enclosed area.  It must have been an incredible amount of time for Kabuto's uncle's remains to attain that condition.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I found it odd he was a skeleton also.  The amount of time it takes a body to decompose could vary on it's surroundings.  For example, I believe water could preserve a body pretty good.  It could also depend on if any animals had access to the body.  Scavengers could pick the meat off the bones.  However, these factors are eliminated because he was kept in an enclosed area.  It must have been an incredible amount of time for Kabuto's uncle's remains to attain that condition.



I'm thinking that too.  He was in a sealed room, with almost nothing else (at most, a couple bugs may have gotten in...)
It seems to me it must have been many years.. 

The other thing I find odd is that the diary entry's stoped in 2009.  did he die?  what killed him?  Newspapers were recorded through 2010, so someone was alive to do that.  



(wait, just read his spoiler thing below, it sounds like uh.. no newspapers from 2010.. heh.)


----------



## Freija (Aug 9, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I found it odd he was a skeleton also.  The amount of time it takes a body to decompose could vary on it's surroundings.  For example, I believe water could preserve a body pretty good.  It could also depend on if any animals had access to the body.  Scavengers could pick the meat off the bones.  However, these factors are eliminated because he was kept in an enclosed area.  It must have been an incredible amount of time for Kabuto's uncle's remains to attain that condition.



A few years in the least, if he was really closed off all the time, we're not counting in the factors that someone might've been there post-death but pre-the team.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmm.. Well the lack of skeletin is good, it could easly be 20-30 years in the future.  I think what we need to look at is the papers that are falling apart that are in that sealed room to get an idea on the date.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmm, you really think 20-30 years would only reduce a body to that condition?  I'm not an expert, so your guess is as good as mine.  Looking at the papers would be futile since Oboro said there _are_ no papers dated after 2010.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

Right, but when they were in there.. Well, the papers that were sealed in there were falling apart a bit..  How long does it take for that to happen?  I know books last longer than 20-30 years, especially if they're sitting in a sealed room.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, Sakurako says things such as paper weather away in Psyren much faster than in the past.  And the power to the shelter gave out long ago.  It's not too far-fetched that the amount of time is still small.  As in 10 years or so.

EDIT: I re-read chap 34 and I have to say Kabuto is an idiot-



If it's not the future, baka, then why are you looking for the lottory numbers, stocks, and bets FROM THE FUTURE!?  

That's some great logic there, real foolproof.


----------



## fxu (Aug 11, 2008)

*Psyren 34 by Binktopia*


----------



## spaZ (Aug 11, 2008)

Good thing I didn't read the lq scan I was just about to.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice, thanks a lot fxu, first time reading it with a translation XD.


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2008)

Damn nice chapter


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks fxu

pretty nice chapter, wonder what the meteorite is going to mean in the "long" run


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2008)

wow this manga is actually turning out to be quite good. once the plot starts rolling me may have something, dare I say it, epic.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Aug 11, 2008)

Enjoy it while it lasts, there's talk of it getting canned


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah it's pretty low ranked on a regular basis although it was up in the middle range this week. If it can manage to stay up there I'd anticipate it at least seeing out a year.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

grr, it better not be canceled, it's pritty good, come on people!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

general cut throat nature of jump, lots of young series get cut early if they don't capture enough of an audience D:


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

:\ all we can do is hope it rises in popularity.. If it were to be removed from SJW (whatever it's usually abreviated to, if that's not it.. meh), is there any chance of it being continued in another magazine?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

no, pretty much no chance it'd continue its run anywhere else unfortunately.

(the abbreviation is wsj for weekly shounen jump)


----------



## fxu (Aug 11, 2008)

What series was it that was axed and was gonna continue in Akamaru Jump?

Anyways, it'll be a sad sad day if it does get dropped... Let's pray for the best.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

I can only hope that Psyren continues.  If it was canceled I'd be sad indeed.  I've been trying out a few new manga and only Psyren and Freezing stood out for me.  It would piss me off if manga that suck to me get to continue but Psyren gets the boot.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't remember anything shifting to be serialized in akamaru jump, I'm sure there was something reasonably recent that moved somewhere but I don't think it's happened with any younger series?

I mean some ongoing series like bastard and jjba were in SJ at one point and have now shifted but those had success when they shifted anyway


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

Doesnt sound good at all if it were to be canceled..  Wish there were somethng we could do, but at least in my case, being in the US, nothign can be done that I know of.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

just to sit back and enjoy the series is probably the best thing to do :3

no point worrying about things, if it happens it happens.


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2008)

This was one of those chapters that you can throw theories around.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> This was one of those chapters that you can throw theories around.



you got a good arm?  how about getting us started?

I'm guessing that when oct 29, 09 comes around they'll have to stop it then, along with doing something else... oO.  Maybe something important in Psyren... Nemesis Q has the power to move them through time, has anyone considered what might happen if those monsters moved through time from Psyren to the normal time?  Of course, then we've got a paradox that I dont like... because they cant be the cause of the destruction, at least not from the future they cant.. (doesnt work to have a future that is destroyed by creatures that come from a destroyed future that they destroyed from the future.. its confusing wording it like that, but there has to be something else, in short.)


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2008)

Wanna hear something that might really confuse you, i was thinking what if Nemesis is actually future Ageha 

I had to throw it out there XD


anyway, i think that this "rebirth" they speak of is what's happening in the tower, the year in the future im guessing around 2020 so it'll be in their lifetime and when the comet hit something came with it, im not saying aliens, maybe it was brought down by a psi user even... maybe it was Ageha's skill i mean they didn't find anything left of it..


so many if's i really can't wait for next chap.... as for kabuto, he's going to get rich on those lottery numbers.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

How much money was the lotto for?  Did it show?  As for theories, I'm fresh out.  I'll wait until next chapter for more ideas.


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2008)

Dunno really


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

I dont think Ageha is Nemesis Q, that doesnt work, because he was normal until he was taken to Psyren..  if he's Nemesis Q, there's a paradox and.. DONT WANT PARADOX.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2008)

But Nemesis Q can transport people through time...Time is pretty much a different dimension and isn't Ageha's psi pretty much based of dimension and stuff like that?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

Agaha as Nemesis Q is a theory eh?

That'd be some pretty sweet mindfuckery and time paradox stuff. I could see that happening to some extent although it might require some clever working for it to make sense in the long run.


----------



## Sin (Aug 12, 2008)

That would kick ass honestly.

They could explain it as Ageha gaining Psy after surviving the meteor attack, and after he gained the ability to distort time and space, he set up the Psyren game, and brought his past self into the game in order to have him develop his abilities sooner, and become stronger in the long run.

I guess I can see it.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

sounds more and more interesting the more potentially detailed the idea gets.

not sure how that'd tie in with the tavoo and things though.


----------



## fxu (Aug 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> That would kick ass honestly.
> 
> They could explain it as Ageha gaining Psy after surviving the meteor attack, and after he gained the ability to distort time and space, he set up the Psyren game, and brought his past self into the game in order to have him develop his abilities sooner, and become stronger in the long run.
> 
> I guess I can see it.



LOLWUT?

*HEAD EXPLODES*


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> sounds more and more interesting the more potentially detailed the idea gets.
> 
> not sure how that'd tie in with the tavoo and things though.


Tavoo could be alien, since they were talking about foot prints coming from the meteor right? So maybe the world went to shit after that meteor and it changed somethings around somehow. 


fxu said:


> LOLWUT?
> 
> *HEAD EXPLODES*



Its possible and pretty much a sick theory.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

Tavoo as aliens from the meteor, I can dig that as a possibility. I quite like the idea of a being coming from the meteor and creating the tavoo so there's some kind of obvious big bad thing going on rather than the tavoo being an entirely natural occurunce.


----------



## fxu (Aug 12, 2008)

I always believed that you cannot change the future, if you travel from the future to the past.

So, I will bet that those steps they found near the meteor are from one of the protagonists; possibly Ageha.


Watch.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

I shall watch xD

or read.

I just hope Psyren starts to delve into some of its own mysteries soon and doesn't leave it too long


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2008)

I find that theres two types of futures. The type even though they go into the future nothing really will change because thats destinty. Or the type with them going into the future and everything stays the same. 

Right now in psyren its hard to decide which type of future this will be. But the way things are right now, I think it will be the type that it changes as they go a long.


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

I think Tavoos are the "rebirth'ed" humans.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2008)

Sup Freija =p

Should I start reading this stuff?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

it's alright, a reasonable series so far with some good ideas so if you want another weekly it's not a bad choice.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2008)

Bleach is pretty much the only weekly series I read these days, so another one would be nice.

It seems to deal with some interesting subjects and themes as well :3


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I think Tavoos are the "rebirth'ed" humans.



hrm that'd be interesting too, with any luck we should find out more from that guy in the tower in the next couple of chapters :3


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

I figured out who the W.I.S.E are though, not that it's much of a stretch of imagination.


this


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2008)

The WISE I think are grandma little children. The tavoo? they are made by the WISE (that we know), so that doesn't make the tavoo alien, unless the WISE are alien. Now the foot prints...hmm it could be human (how strange is strange really), most likely I think the meteor crashed, and starting changing the atmosphere, making it PSI friendly or the WISE did something and that changed the atmosphere. Also keep in mind that the "world" seems to be referring just to japan, we have no idea how everyone else faired, japan being a island nation could be easily cut off from the world, once internet and television goes down. 

Now there could be someone controlling or manipulating the WISE and for whatever reason left the WISE in charge of the tavoo factory. The tavoo are artificial, however this third player could be very much alien. This Alien probably came from a planet PSI friendly, and if he did, I can see this Alien convincing whoever was the WISE in the past to become the WISE in the future via telephatic communication. 

Now there are a few reasons why I think the WISE are grandma children is because grandma children are 

A. Very young, maybe no older than 12; and the world ended about 2010 and we don't know how many years has past beyond that point ( the story is set at around 2007/2008 I think). The WISE look like they are either between late teens to late twenties.

B. They are already proficient at PSI and they are already at the level of a person who awaken their PSI in Pysren. This is very interesting because they are that strong at such a young age, giving even more time to develop into adulthood and a PSI friendly environment....wouldn't grandma kid's, assuming they survived the future, be somewhere near the WISE power level.

C. Only a person who already know PSI could possible have a chance at surviving psyren future. Even though the air awaken PSI, how many people probably killed themselves trying to use it? For that matter awakening PSI and being able to use it in a pratical way, is two different things. Ultimately my theory is only if you were already a PSI user, can you survive Psyren. And consider that born PSI users make up only a fraction of the population, let alone Japans population....


This brings another interesting point. Why would Nemesis Q send people to Psyren only to bring them back to the present, than only bring them to the future again. Who is Nemesis Q working for or with for that matter, he is most likely human with PSI abilities (albeit highly advance ones) and for that matter what is his purpose. Unlike like Gantz, this discussion might lead somewhere....I think Nemesis Q is most like training people. If I think about it if my first theory is correct and only people who already know PSI can survive psyren, then Nemesis Q actions are quite reasonable, because for all we know he may be a pseudo-good guy. By sending people to Psyren, awakening their PSI and constantly sending them to missions until they gain enough points to leave, Nemesis Q insures that whoever does finish the Psyren game is capable PSI user, more than able to survive Psyren. 

Now what happens to those that finish the Psyren game when the future hit, why don't we see them in the future? Well for one with all the tavoo running about it may be hard to stay in the open, hiding would probably be the best way to stay alive, also we only in 34 chapter in the manga, there is plenty we still don't. And for all we know Nemesis Q may be the leader of the non-WISE PSI users in the future, maybe Nemesis Q psyren game is for the sole purpose of eventually getting enough people able and ready to face the WISE.


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

I've been thinking along the Nem Q training people thing too, but i never got it out that far. as for the kids being the Wise is something i've discussed with my friend for a halfhour now, and i don't really want to express my thoughts until i know slightly more.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 12, 2008)

Some cool people told me that i should give a try and read this manga... go on give me good reasons why this manga is worth reading!!


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

Im reading it, what more do you need to know ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Im reading it, what more do you need to know ?


Nothing i started to read it..so thanks for the help oni-chan il give you my 10000 rep later XD


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

haha, you're older than me


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 12, 2008)

> But Nemesis Q can transport people through time...Time is pretty much a different dimension and isn't Ageha's psi pretty much based of dimension and stuff like that?


nemesis q is a kekkaishi then. that explains everything

FYI last night i was dreaming that nemesis q was really minato namikaze from naruto.


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

btw, about the WISE being the brats... aren't there 4 brats ? thus it being an acronym for their names... Wasn't one of the kids named Wan ?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> FYI last night i was dreaming that nemesis q was really minato namikaze from naruto.



lol wut xDDDD

--

another interesting idea Peter 

*goes to look things back up


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

I would check it out but my heads aching from drinking too much slushies (my friend gave me this like big fucking cone and im sitting here getting fat of it  brain freeze)


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

you slushie fiend, I'll get some tea and look it up and be right back with an answer.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 12, 2008)

Im at chapter 9 guys and so far i must say the manga is cool and fun( lol amamiya) i hope the series are develop better as il read on XD


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

hehe it starts getting more interesting soon imo :3

amamiya is cool xD is that the chapter she ends up telling ageha to go on a date and you meet her instructor?


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 12, 2008)

i like the one where matsuri gropes amamiya and the one where amamiya asks ageha and dragon to touch her


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 12, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> hehe it starts getting more interesting soon imo :3
> 
> amamiya is cool xD is that the chapter she ends up telling ageha to go on a date and you meet her instructor?


nope >.< lulz spoiled!!!!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> nope >.< lulz spoiled!!!!



go me! DDDDD:

sowwy .____.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

oO, that's not much of a spoiler


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

but still lol, inconsiderate guess ._.

--

re: WISE and the 4 brats, assuming i'm not confused on the 4 brats freija is referring to their initials wouldn't spell out WISE.

could always be open to a last name I suppose o-o


----------



## fxu (Aug 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> btw, about the WISE being the brats... aren't there 4 brats ? thus it being an acronym for their names... Wasn't one of the kids named Wan ?



Van, Frederica, Kyle, and Marie

Nope, doesn't spell out WISE... XD


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 12, 2008)

> Van, Frederica, Kyle, and Marie
> 
> Nope, doesn't spell out WISE... XD


that depends on how aweful the author's engrish is i believe


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

hahahahha, yeah, but still it could be an acronym for many other things


----------



## Springlake (Aug 12, 2008)

WISE: World Is So Evil? Don't think that's correct 

WISE: World Is Soon Ending? Slightly bigger chance 

I still guess no matter how hard we try to figure it out we'll all be so wrong in the end.

BTW, long time no see Freija.


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

Aye, there are too many usages for those letters.

var ett tag sen.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> WISE: World Is So Evil? Don't think that's correct
> 
> WISE: World Is Soon Ending? Slightly bigger chance
> 
> ...



we've still got a week and a half till the next chapter, i reckon we could come up with so many answers to that acronym that we might hit the right one >_>


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

I really think Van is Dholaki... dont know why him specificly..


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

well after a lot of me going "huh", "what" "ehhhh" freija succesfully pointed out me that vans hair colour is the same and that the potential timeframe would make sense.

could be interesting stuff :3


----------



## fxu (Aug 12, 2008)

We Invaded Su Earth

su = your in spanish XD

btw, the next chapter comes out August 25th... This past week was a double issue 37-38.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

lol we invaded su earth is pretty good xD

where is south equador


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL, I guess that's why I thought he was Van.. I'm thinking they're 20-30 years in the future, but I read most of the manga a few weeks ago from like 2-5 in the morning, should reread it..


----------



## fxu (Aug 12, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I can't remember anything shifting to be serialized in akamaru jump, I'm sure there was something reasonably recent that moved somewhere but I don't think it's happened with any younger series?
> 
> I mean some ongoing series like bastard and jjba were in SJ at one point and have now shifted but those had success when they shifted anyway



Now I remember, Samurai Usagi was transferred to Akamaru Jump.


----------



## fxu (Aug 12, 2008)

On issue 32, it said that it ended.
Video here

But on issue 33, it said that it transferred to akamaru.
Video here


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

i have no idea what usagi is


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

I think this one might be more accurate



_-Usagi (final chapter to be in Akamaru Jump_


----------



## Juubi (Aug 12, 2008)

This seems pretty interesting, I must say.


----------



## winter0105 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi, *Psyren 34* is out!!!

It was a very informative chapter. I somehow have a feeling this could be something like body snatchers. Tavoo that take over people: some of them failed to stay human, others succeeded in keeping their human form like dholaki. So I think what it means by World Rebirth Project is killing off people who have not been "selected" by God, people who do not have PSI. Thus the world being born again with new people.

well let's see but then I wonder: how do you fit the psy power in it. Might some human natural genetic power?


----------



## fxu (Aug 13, 2008)

winter0105 said:


> Hi, *Psyren 34* is out!!!



Psyren 34  .....??


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

they do it for just about every single series fxu .__.

shitty advertising.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

He also goes around calling everyone his "friends" it's a pretty funny guy


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

Seriously?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

what kind of discussion posts are those :/

--

anyway given that _it_ actually made some comments with the link



> So I think what it means by World Rebirth Project is killing off people who have not been "selected" by God, people who do not have PSI. Thus the world being born again with new people.



that idea is actually pretty damn good, the idea that a world of people only capable of using PSI would be a better place and thus the cause of the troubles and what they might be fighting against is in fact exactly what they are using to fight it.


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

Or rebirth = Wise making everyone a psi user, if they can't become on they'll lose themselves and turn into monsters as seen.

Some of them turns into monsters, but if you survive you'll get PSI capabilities.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

I suppose that'd also be a plausible idea, whichever it made be for the eventual plan I'm now rather smitten with the idea that they are trying to create a world made up only of psi users :3


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

perhaps, superior being complex?


----------



## fxu (Aug 13, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> *anyway given that it actually made some comments with the link*
> 
> 
> that idea is actually pretty damn good, the idea that a world of people only capable of using PSI would be a better place and thus the cause of the troubles and what they might be fighting against is in fact exactly what they are using to fight it.



Correction, that's what I said and this kid just took it to spam his fucking link/website.

Here

Mine - August 11, 2008, 12:31 AM
His - Today, 04:10 AM 

roflroflrofl...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

lol really >_<

well good idea from you in that case ><

negs for him and I'd imagine a ban on the way.


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll join the negging for greater justice... and cause i hate links 


edit: NOOOOOOO HE WAS BANNED ALREADY


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

ah well, let us rejoice in the fact he's no longer here to be a dick xD


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

Agreed, but i'm sad i missed a chance to neg someone XDDDD

Anyway, how do you think the whole meeting with Dholaki to play out ? i mean they cant possibly match his power.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 13, 2008)

It wouldnt be any fun if they just won, but I feel like the progress is going quite fast here, with Ageha seemingly mastering his powers.  I dont think he'll win, it would be too soon for that, but he'll certainly put up a good fight.

It's hard to say how strong Dholaki actually is though.  I'm very interested in seeing how he reacts to seeing Ageha, being that I think he's Van, and they met.  The only thing there is I consider them to have met in an "alternate" past, as in.. they're going to an alternate future, where in that time's past, Ageha and Van never met because his powers werent awakened, which is the most logical thing I can think of with this dealing with time travel, but.. I think it will be interesting regardless.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

I think we'll see Ageha pull out the refined version of Melchese Door which Dholaki will recognise, I expect a bit more information about the wise and also some possible insight into a couple of other things. Aside from that I expect him to completely own the group assuming there's no jump pressure to bring things to a close prematurely.


----------



## fxu (Aug 13, 2008)

I believe either Tatsuo or Matsuri (yes, Matsuri) are gonna show up... They'll have the back-up of the 5 protagonists, but Dholaki will be too much for them... so Matsuri or Tatsuo will buy enough time for the rest to head off to the gate...

And I expect nothing less than a really big ass powerful attack from whoever it is who stays behind, it will damage Dholaki (he'll make it out alive), but Tatsuo or Maturi will die at the end.

Then comes the next training arc and setting up more information in the shelter for them to get in the future.


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

I expect Van(i think it is) to recognize him and invite him to the WISE or something... well i can only speculate and the rest of what i think is really farfetched(yes even more farfetched than that) but... whatever.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd like Matsuri to show up, she's beast.

I very much doubt anyone will die but who knows, would be an interesting surprise if they did. I think if they get bailed out it's probably more likely that they'll be near the gate, they'll be bailed out by someone arriving who can fend off dholaki by surprising him just long enough for them all to get out safely.


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope that Nemesis gives her more points, i think he got chocked when he heard she wanted more points.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

quite possibly, I'd like to think she'd be an asset to have back in there.

Following on from our discussion on msn, what does anyone else think about the possiblity that Nemesis q's psi powers allow him to send someone from fixed points to the future and create a fixed point for them to return to their past from. Could there then be a potential limit to his powers which is the reason for the points and set up, that he can only do it involving a person once or more.

branching off on a complete tangent, do you think it's possible to answer a phone ringing in a place you aren't supposed to be at with your card and if so might it take you back to a different place in time/space.


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

That question just confused me.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

lol sorry, i was kind of rambling.

I'll try re-phrase it.

To leave Psyren you have to reach your exit point and use your card on the phone to leave, now imagine there's another exit point that was active within the area at the time you are there. What would happen if you reached that exit point and used that phone? Would you then be taken back to the place and time that the people supposed to be using that exit would return to, or would it automatically recognise you by your card and return you to your normal place.

it's a bit of a hypothetical question really without knowing if there can even be multiple people from different locations there at a time...but it'd have some interesting implications if by using the wrong phone they could return to earth in a different place or time.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

On the subject of the WISE guy fighting Ageha, if he recognizes Mechilles Door, we could get some more hints as to whether Ageha has a possibility of being Nemesis Q or not.

"This feeling, it's like his powers... There's no way"

Or something.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 13, 2008)

oi, I gotta keep an eye on you guys, this thread's so active today 

I still want to know what Nemesis Q is doing sending them through time just so they can answer a phone, then go to another phone.  It seems like he could give them more of an objective or hint.  I do like at least that he's not sending a bunch of fodder guys this time that are just gunna waste their lives anyways, that's always pointless.  His powers could be limited to so many people and so many times, but from what we know about PSI powers, there might be a limit per day or something, but there shouldnt be an overall limit.. but then again he's using a completely different power.


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

it could also indicate that he's met Ageha.


@Mori, i think it would put them back to the place of the phone same year as he drifted from, but as he answers in another location he arrives in the past...present at another location, thus it recognizes him.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> it could also indicate that he's met Ageha.
> 
> 
> @Mori, i think it would put them back to the place of the phone same year as he drifted from, but as he answers in another location he arrives in the past...present at another location, thus it recognizes him.


I'd expect them to go another direction to show a relation to Ageha.

Something nearer to the WISE guy being able to counter Ageha's power or avoid it since he has seen it in action before.

They could go either way with it.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> On the subject of the WISE guy fighting Ageha, if he recognizes Mechilles Door, we could get some more hints as to whether Ageha has a possibility of being Nemesis Q or not.
> 
> "This feeling, it's like his powers... There's no way"
> 
> Or something.



that'd be good to see, I'd like more hints, either on the fact that he recognises Ageha as someone he's met or toward the Ageha = Nemesis Q theory. Psyren really needs to crank up on the interlinking of plot points and the overall story.


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

I really hope Nem Q is a third person, like someone outside the gang... that'd make him more badass.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 13, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> oi, I gotta keep an eye on you guys, this thread's so active today
> 
> I still want to know what Nemesis Q is doing sending them through time just so they can answer a phone, then go to another phone.  It seems like he could give them more of an objective or hint.  I do like at least that he's not sending a bunch of fodder guys this time that are just gunna waste their lives anyways, that's always pointless.  His powers could be limited to so many people and so many times, but from what we know about PSI powers, there might be a limit per day or something, but there shouldnt be an overall limit.. but then again he's using a completely different power.



I don't think the selection process is that particular. Nemesis Q works alot like Gantz, in Gantz case, anyone who died around the same time the mission is to start enters Gantz (or something like that). Nemesis Q just takes people to pysren who seem interested in Pysren.


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

Not really, he has to select them somehow or pretty much everyone would be in psyren.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 13, 2008)

True, but that doesn't mean he selects people who aren't fodder. Out of maybe 10-12 guys who go to psyren only 2 make it back alive.


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

If not less. And it seems Nemesis finds this current group interesting as he sent just them to the mission.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 13, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> I don't think the selection process is that particular. Nemesis Q works alot like Gantz, in Gantz case, anyone who died around the same time the mission is to start enters Gantz (or something like that). Nemesis Q just takes people to pysren who seem interested in Pysren.



True, but now that the group has been established, I doubt we'll see any more of the Gantz influence.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 15, 2008)

Sin said:


> On the subject of the WISE guy fighting Ageha, if he recognizes *Mechilles Door*, we could get some more hints as to whether Ageha has a possibility of being Nemesis Q or not.
> 
> "This feeling, it's like his powers... There's no way"
> 
> Or something.



*bump*

I just wanna ask, I thought it was Melchsee's Door, or Melcheese's Door.  Although, Mechilles sounds better.

EDIT: Aw man, I just remembered no Psyren this week.  That sucks... hard...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2008)

it is indeed Melchsee's Door, named after the demon the first user said lived in his mind


----------



## Gary (Aug 15, 2008)

I still can't believe no manga this week ;-;


----------



## Freija (Aug 15, 2008)

TOLD YOU, ITS ALWAYS CLIFFHANGERS WHEN BREAKS ARE COMING UP.... oh shit caps.


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> *bump*
> 
> I just wanna ask, I thought it was Melchsee's Door, or Melcheese's Door.  Although, Mechilles sounds better.
> 
> EDIT: Aw man, I just remembered no Psyren this week.  That sucks... hard...


I'm bad at spelling and remembering xD

I typed it quickly tbh.


----------



## Freija (Aug 15, 2008)

Am i the only one that started laughing when i saw "Mel*cheese's* Door"


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 15, 2008)

I highly doubt you're the only one.  I too laughed hard when I read that.  I can't tell you how relieved I was that another translation was Melchsee.

Still, Mechilles sounds better than both.  Has a Greek sound to it, I like. 

And then Sin goes and messes it up by saying it's a mistake.


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2008)

I kinda like Melchees door, sounds mysterious


----------



## Franckie (Aug 16, 2008)

Just finished this manga up to the current chapter: I like the main cast and it keeps getting better.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2008)

nice to here Franckie ^^

I'm wondering whether there's a chance Melchsee was a real demon associated with the power that was fucking with the guys head or whether it was just a mental issue from the strain.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 16, 2008)

Finally!!! iv just read the last chapter that its out and i must say that i totally love this manga!! yoshina is cool XD but the tech he used on the last "bug" was the Melchsee door or it was something else?? I think Nemesis Q is theirs allies and he is trying to train them before they fight these unknown enemies( maybe W.I.S.E). I didnt quite understand the Burst theory about suppresing your own powers.... it gives you the abillity to control your powers or what?


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2008)

The Burst Stream Ageha used probably suppresses Melchsee's door when he's done with it, thus it cannot go out of control.


As far as Nem Q goes, i think he's on his own side, slightly leaning towards Ageha team as he's now pretty much focusing all his attention on it.

I do however think there's something that's stopping him personally from fighting W.I.S.E thus he uses drifters


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> The Burst Stream Ageha used probably suppresses Melchsee's door when he's done with it, thus it cannot go out of control.


So the jutsu he used on the last chapter wasnt Melchsee door?Because it had diferent colour and stuff...
P.S Is obor gay ro something?? he love's hugging people?


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2008)

I dunno what he really used, but i think he somehow suppressed Melchsee's full power using burst stream.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I dunno what he really used, but i think he somehow suppressed Melchsee's full power using burst stream.


Holy crap.... this means yoshina is damn overpowered bastard!! because when he used that he said that he didnt even sweat using it!!!!
Btw this Silver hair dude that controlls  Tavoo's.. i though he was the nemesis q because of the outfit or something but i actually thing that nemesis q was a part of that W.I.S.E and he left them to change the future


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2008)

.......... That's a fucking good idea, he might've left W.I.S.E seeing the error in their ways and is now using drifters to change the future.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2008)

heeey not a bad idea at all Tifa, that'd definately be plausible and would be a good third party character role for him afterall. The thing would be...can Nemesis Q enter the Psyren world to have been part of the wise? He seems to send other people there but we don't know if he can be there himself...or it could be that he can't return for fear of retaliation and has to work via proxy I suppose.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 16, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> heeey not a bad idea at all Tifa, that'd definitely be plausible and would be a good third party character role for him afterall. The thing would be...can Nemesis Q enter the Psyren world to have been part of the wise? He seems to send other people there but we don't know if he can be there himself...or it could be that he can't return for fear of retaliation and has to work via proxy I suppose.


I think after when left he was "banned" from the future but since hi's hidden power where allready  awaken, maybe thats what exactly he can do! Create a portal between past and future!!and maybe the  cards are to show him how many times he can maintain his  controlling ability over a person!SO in my opinion the longer you stay at future the more points you spend!so nemesis q is sending peole that are willing to risk their lives or they are boring of their current one(thats why the questions come before they go to psyren).He wants to achieve something maybe to unlock his hidden power or to find something that is important to him.Or maybe nemesis q is the cause of the future being that way and we want to change it but he cant go by himself or maybe he is looking for strong warriors in order to fight a strong opponent or or and or XD sorry for the; TL; DR


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> heeey not a bad idea at all Tifa, that'd definately be plausible and would be a good third party character role for him afterall. The thing would be...can Nemesis Q enter the Psyren world to have been part of the wise? He seems to send other people there but we don't know if he can be there himself...or it could be that he can't return for fear of retaliation and has to work via proxy I suppose.



Like i said, i think there's something prohibiting him from fighting them, and in a way he keeps away as he can't retaliate he could probably only be forced to take their attacks so he's hiding out in the past.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Like i said, i think there's something prohibiting him from fighting them, and in a way he keeps away as he can't retaliate he could probably only be forced to take their attacks so he's hiding out in the past.


or maybe nemesis q is yoshino's father? lol plot
i would lol


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2008)

*pssssht* Ageha *psssht* I am your father


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 16, 2008)

burst stream allows ageha to keep his concentration in controlling his power by keeping his mental stamina. the actual control comes from that dish washing girl's advice. the color of ageha's power can be anything since it is actually invisible unless you have psychic powers.


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 16, 2008)

So, I started reading this--on chapter six now--and it just seems like Gantz for Kids.  Does it get any better?

edit: hmm, psychic powers.  It picked up for me starting at chapter 9.

edit: Lol. 



edit: okay, hit 15 now.  This thing is hilarious, I love it.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Severnaruto said:


> So, I started reading this--on chapter six now--and it just seems like Gantz for Kids.  Does it get any better?


-_-

Keep reading.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 16, 2008)

Severnaruto said:


> So, I started reading this--on chapter six now--and it just seems like Gantz for Kids.  Does it get any better?


It gets much more better as you read XD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 17, 2008)

I dont care as long i read  the manga XD but having a good quality is a plus for sure


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 17, 2008)

Severnaruto said:


> So, I started reading this--on chapter six now--and it just seems like Gantz for Kids.  Does it get any better?



Pysren is Gantz with a plot.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 17, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Pysren is Gantz with a plot.


Which makes  psyren better XD


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 17, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Which makes  psyren better XD



Obviously. Well pre-Kurono death Gantz not really, phase 2 Gantz and early chapters Gantz, defiantly.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 17, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Obviously. Well pre-Kurono death Gantz not really, phase 2 Gantz and early chapters Gantz, defiantly.


I think we should give psyren a chance to survive first... because iv heard that psyrens future after 50 chapter aint sure because it doesn't have many readers.... it would be a shame if such good manga will die Q_Q


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 17, 2008)

i hope psyren gets plenty of time and space to grow. the manga just started to get interesting and i hate for it to get rushed.


----------



## Gary (Aug 17, 2008)

I doubt it will get rushed , It has the chance to become Great !


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2008)

depends if jump editors agree with that statement xD

I think it's safe for the next cut at least but beyond that...who knows


----------



## fxu (Aug 17, 2008)

There were rumors it was gonna get axed within a few issues... possibly around issue #42, which it'll be around chapter 38 or so for psyren

The news came from a reliable source... let's hope he's wrong and the editors realize that this series has a lot of potential.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2008)

ouch, I figured it'd survive this one ><

will have to stay tuned for more...or dholaki is going down lol.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2008)

Both double arts and psyren did so good in popularity at the beginning but now they have gone down hill. I really wish some of these mangaka would stop going to shonen jump since they only care about money and not good manga. Its like the same thing with Mx0.


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2008)

This is mx0 all over again 

Fuck.


----------



## Freija (Aug 17, 2008)

Nah, it can'ät get axed pre 50 chaps atleast


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2008)

fxu said:


> There were rumors it was gonna get axed within a few issues... possibly around issue #42, which it'll be around chapter 38 or so for psyren
> 
> The news came from a reliable source... let's hope he's wrong and the editors realize that this series has a lot of potential.



Nah dude, that wasn't a reliable source. The person who said Psyren was getting cut also said SKET was getting a color page in issue 40. And according to the lowest 4 spoiler dude, it isn't. So we know that guy was full of shit.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2008)

^ that's more cheerful news yan xD



> Both double arts and psyren did so good in popularity at the beginning but now they have gone down hill.



I think that's just the standard thing for any new series, if it can make it past the 1 year mark and start to build that's when it shifts back up the ranks on a regular basis.


----------



## fxu (Aug 17, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Nah dude, that wasn't a reliable source. The person who said Psyren was getting cut also said SKET was getting a color page in issue 40. And according to the lowest 4 spoiler dude, it isn't. So we know that guy was full of shit.



Isn't Heiji-sama a reliable source? Stuffs I've read from him about wsj were true.

Well, let's hope he really is wrong!!!!!!!!




			
				spaZ said:
			
		

> Both double arts and psyren did so good in popularity at the beginning but now they have gone down hill.






			
				Weekly Taiyosha Manga Rankings ~ August 11 said:
			
		

> Shounen
> 1 ＮＡＲＵＴＯ ４３ (Shueisha/Viz Media)
> 2 Ｔｏ・ＬＯＶＥ-ru １０ (Shueisha)
> 3 EyeShield 21 #31 (Shueisha/Viz Media)
> ...



Nurari and Double Arts taking 6 & 7 respectively.

Psyren nowhere to be seen. I think DA is safe for now, unfortunately -_-

In a few issues Double Arts and Nurari will have a good rating on the ToC since their sales were good. Even better than Psyren... that's why Psyren went up a few spots, cus of the sales.


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2008)

fxu said:


> Isn't Heiji-sama a reliable source? Stuffs I've read from him about wsj were true.
> 
> Well, let's hope he really is wrong!!!!!!!!



Most of the time he is reliable, but he has gotten things wrong before.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 17, 2008)

they better not, but what can we do... grr!


----------



## Freija (Aug 17, 2008)

DONT AXE PSYREN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spaZ (Aug 18, 2008)

Umm wtf why is to love ru up there? And why the fuck is Mx0 up there now?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

> Nurari and Double Arts taking 6 & 7 respectively.
> 
> Psyren nowhere to be seen. I think DA is safe for now, unfortunately -_-



Psyren is nowhere to be seen in the volume sales top 10 list because it's last volume came out over a month ago >____>

Even for series like Naruto, Bleach and One Piece they aren't usually sitting on the top 10 volume sales list for more than two weeks or so whilst for Double Arts and Nurarihyon that was their first volume sales week.

That said I think Psyren did miss out just on the top 10 sales when it's volumes were released.

To love Ru volume presumably just came out and that gets good sales whilst I'd imagine that might be the release of Mx0s last volume


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 18, 2008)

Pysren needs more ass and tits in order to climb the sales charts.


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 18, 2008)

Great.  Just when I start reading it.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Pysren needs more ass and tits in order to climb the sales charts.



you speak much truth wuzzy, this is why Matsuri shall show up to bail them out in a very low cut top and shorts.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 18, 2008)

il pray to the manga god every day to spare psyren


----------



## Freija (Aug 18, 2008)

Psyren is great just as it is


----------



## Sin (Aug 18, 2008)

I actually like the fact that Psyren so far has no in-your-face fanservice.

Though a new hot female lead couldn't hurt things.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 18, 2008)

I have never had any problems with service, sometimes it can be a bit too much or forced, but a little couldnt hurt.


----------



## Gary (Aug 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Psyren is great just as it is



I agree            .


----------



## Freija (Aug 18, 2008)

Tits and giggles would ruin Psyren.......

i'd rather have it end like this than becoming a shitty series of fanboyism.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

thou shalt not be blasphemous towards Matsuri


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2008)

I have not called Mitsuki fail, i like Matsuri but i dislike the fact that you suggest they should throw fanservice everywhere, in a sense that's what's keeping the manga fresh in a way.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

but it was sarcastic ;__;

she does cause giggles though =p


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, that's true, but so does Oboro...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 19, 2008)

Oboro is gay.....


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2008)

Not disagreeing with you.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not disagreeing with you.


Seriously who is straight and hugs men and cries??? that's ridiculous


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2008)

I said i didn't disagree with you -_;


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

Oboro is just emotionally in touch!

I don't really think he's gay although perhaps he's designed to be good for yaoi fangirls ¬_¬


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2008)

He's more of a metro infact XD or bi perhaps


----------



## fxu (Aug 19, 2008)

He's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and would love to get rammed up his ass by Ageha.

I'm still waiting for Kabuto to learn how to do x-ray vision :]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 19, 2008)

Ohh yeah we still dont know about Kabuto powers


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Tits and giggles would ruin Psyren.......
> 
> i'd rather have it end like this than becoming a shitty series of fanboyism.



well Tits and giggles are for the sales my young Psyren reader who reads Psyren for free . I don't think Psyren needs fanservice, but if you were to say "hey do something to Psyren before it gets the axe" thats about as good as advice as you can get.


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> well Tits and giggles are for the sales my young Psyren reader who reads Psyren for free . I don't think Psyren needs fanservice, but if you were to say "hey do something to Psyren before it gets the axe" thats about as good as advice as you can get.



Yeah, i read Psyren for free until it gets released... don't understand why you had to point that out. And i know it's a good advice to stop the axing, but i think that changing the manga to that sort of style would rather ruin the series than save it.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with Freija is Chillin'.  If I was a mangaka, I would rather keep my work true to my vision, than to change it to have fanservice just to suit people who don't appreciate it in the first place.  At least if it's canceled, I know I kept my pride. 

I'd be a very poor mangaka...


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2008)

Dude, you must be the first person to ever type out the full nickname when referring to me XD


----------



## fxu (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad to see Psyren high on the ToC



> #39
> Eyeshield 21
> Bleach
> One Piece
> ...



It will be safe as long as it keeps that position or around it... *crosses fingers* Let's hope it does even better next week.


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2008)

Aha, Psyren is saved!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah it seems like it's had a good week, I'm trying to remember which chapter this would correlate with but I can't without looking back and I'm lazy =p


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2008)

hopefully the latest.


----------



## Bishiri no Jyoou (Aug 20, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I agree with Freija is Chillin'.  If I was a mangaka, I would rather keep my work true to my vision, *than to change it to have fanservice just to suit people who don't appreciate it in the first place*.  At least if it's canceled, I know I kept my pride.
> 
> I'd be a very poor mangaka...



A la naruto, eh eh? 

But yeah, I agree. I'd make a poor mangaka too. Actually, I'd make a poor anything. I expect to live in a cardboard box because of it someday.


----------



## Yak (Aug 20, 2008)

^
^
Is that list going by rank? Psyren seems to be stable but what worries me is Double Arts' position. 

Hi by the way. Yes, I read Psyren too.


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey mang, well according to that list Psyren does seem very stable.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

Psyren is on the up in the ToC but we'll have to see if it can maintain that kind of position before we start saying it's stable xD


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2008)

it's safe for 50 chaps at least


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 20, 2008)

good psyren is safe for now


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2008)

Indeed, we got atleast 50 chaps D: which is like 200 less than i want.


----------



## fxu (Aug 20, 2008)

Each ToC ranks the chapter that was 7 or 8 chapters ago, don't remember well....

So basically, this ToC is ranking chapter 27 (when Kagetora starts training with the guys, and Dholaki first appears in flashback) or 28 (Oboro is shown to be a fucking badass with rise taking the guy's glasses and Melchsee's Door explanation)


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

pretty sure it's 8 weeks that the ranking is taken from (the editors do get final say though)


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 20, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Dude, you must be the first person to ever type out the full nickname when referring to me XD



And it was a pain to type out too.   I kept writing "Frieza".  Anyway, that was just a little quirk of mine.  Should I just put "Freija" or "FiC"?



fxu said:


> Glad to see Psyren high on the ToC
> 
> 
> 
> It will be safe as long as it keeps that position or around it... *crosses fingers* Let's hope it does even better next week.



Thank the heavens. 



Yak said:


> ^
> ^
> Is that list going by rank? Psyren seems to be stable but what worries me is Double Arts' position.



I didn't even notice Double Arts so far down the list.  Now I'm worried for that manga. 

And is it too early to be asking for spoilers for Psyren 35?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

yes, given that several of the big series don't have any as well heh


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 20, 2008)

Didn't fxu come up with a spoiler around Thursday 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 20, 2008)

We did get spoilers last time I think heh.. 

all the talk of getting canceled makes me sad


----------



## fxu (Aug 20, 2008)

If I get a spoiler I'll post it.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 20, 2008)

I hope that when Ageha's refined Melchsee's Door gets shown it doesn't look too small and like some black Rasengan.  I'd absolutely hate that.


----------



## Freija (Aug 21, 2008)

If it's a rasengan i'll quit reading Psyren and call it shit


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 21, 2008)

Looky what I found.  Seems someone made a Psyren Fansite-

Psyren

This makes both happy and angry.  Happy because someone came up with a Psyren site, and the manga's getting more popular.  Angry cause Claymore (which I like more than Psyren) still doesn't have a (English) fansite.  Come on, give a guy a bone.


----------



## Freija (Aug 21, 2008)

ClayMore is a cheap version of Berserk...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I hope that when Ageha's refined Melchsee's Door gets shown it doesn't look too small and like some black Rasengan.  I'd absolutely hate that.



yeah >< that'd suck beyond all possible realms of suckiness to be honest :/

I don't think it'll happen though :3


----------



## Hodor (Aug 21, 2008)

I dont think it'll get that small lol, that would be pointlessly small.  I mean, it wouldnt really protect much, just kinda.. fly around, I donno.. it would still be kinda usefull, but eh.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

when he's trying to create the refined version though it does start at that sort of sized


----------



## Freija (Aug 21, 2008)

Or it was just that he sucked terribly


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

well I thought the idea was to create it smaller and in a more manageable fashion rather than letting it just run haywire?


----------



## Freija (Aug 21, 2008)

Running haywire is cool, Rasengan is not.


----------



## Freija (Aug 21, 2008)

It's not lazy if you're just comfortable


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

aww no spoilers, I could have dug some D:


----------



## Freija (Aug 21, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> This is what scared me.  But the shape is able to so it wouldn't always look like Rasengan.  Still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 that was an insult  only thing good about berserk is the fact that Puck is in the story


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 21, 2008)

it's not a rasengan since it flies around on it's own and rasengan doesn't make what it touches disappear


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah but if we see a small version of Melchees then it will look like rasengan :/


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 21, 2008)

> yeah but if we see a small version of Melchees then it will look like rasengan :/


stop reading if you don't like it.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

Tifa said:


> yeah but if we see a small version of Melchees then it will look like rasengan :/



it does depend how it acts though, it might be that he maintains the small ball and black tendrils lash out from it chasing his opponent.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 21, 2008)

the usual way is the ball connects with the target and the target disappears. the tentacle explosion only happens when amamiya is near


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 21, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> stop reading if you don't like it.


did i ever said that i dont like it??? i was just trying to support Freija's thoughts.
To me Melchees is like a cool version of gravija(Final Fantasy anyone?)


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 21, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> the usual way is the ball connects with the target and the target disappears. the tentacle explosion only happens when amamiya is near



What?  I thought the explosion happened because there was multiple targets in different directions.


----------



## fxu (Aug 21, 2008)

Spoiler, don't know if it's true.... the translation is a bit bleh but you get the idea

I didn't translate it btw.


*Spoiler*: __ 




時間がないので簡単に
Simple because I have no time
雨宮達がシェルター探って金庫発見
The group Amemiya think that they found the shelter is safe
カブトが金庫について語ってるとこで雨宮がゾクｯとなって上を向いて
Kabuto speaking with Amemiya on safety and does the opposite is up.
強力なpsiが近づいてるってなって
Someone approach with very strong PSI
ｵﾎﾞﾛも何か鈴の音が聞こえるってなって
Obora also heard a sound like a bell
同時にアゲハの倒したタヴーのコアから光がでて空を指します。
At the same time that overthrew a Ageha, leaving the core of a light tavoo pointing to the sky.
アゲハがライズを使って空をみてなんだ…？ってなって
Ageha uses the rise to see what is happening in the sky…
そこで丸い玉に座ったドルキがアップになって終わり
Then top, seated on a stone (as a gem) appears Dholaki round, and there ends.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 22, 2008)

the silver hair is coming?
thanks for the spoiler fxu XD


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks fxu!!!

Man, I wanna see the group go up against Dholaki.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

Ah, good.. it sounds like Dholaki at least syhows up, though I do hope there's a bit more in the chapter than that... that sounds a bit short to me heh.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, I thought so too, but just assumed it was a seriously short summary.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

Heh, it's possible that the spoiler's fake too 

Seriously though, I hope he pulls out all the stops on this, make sure the manga isnt canceled, make it so it's something people cant miss.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2008)

I hope Ageha and co. do good enough so we get to see Dholaki's Burst Psi form.  Before it looked like he could make things spontaneously combust.

We know Dholaki's gonna kick their asses.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

sounds alright to to me if it's real, dholaki's arrival would be good to not drag out :3


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2008)

Unless Ageha amuses Dholaki with his ability i see no reason how they can even stall him when Matsuri had no chance.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2008)

Perhaps.  We don't from which point in her Psyren experience Matsuri went into the tower, do we?  It's possible that Matsuri was only a little stronger than Sakurako, and only escaped because she's ridiculous fast when using Strength Rise.  That and the fact that Dholaki wanted to keep her alive, gives Ageha and the rest a slim chance of stalling Dholaki enough for him to use his Burst Psi.  Albeit, in a limited form, of course.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

it's hard to say how strong Dholaki actualyl is.. I expect he's stronger than any one of them, but how much stronger is hard to say.  I expect them to together, be able to put up a decent fight.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, he's one against many for a start and there's always the chance of someone arriving to bail them out if necessary (Tatsuo or Matsuri)


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2008)

i don't, besides Amamiya they're way too inexperienced in PSI use to put up a fight against Dholaki's PSI


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

It's true they're kinda new, but you cant deny that they're pritty strong, almost unrealisticly compared to the other guys... but this IS shounen..

I'm talking about things like.. after a little rise training, they can all face the guy thought to be one of the strongest rise users, with that one guy being insanely fast (it's been a few weeks, I cant remember his name ..).  Another example is Melchees Door, which seems to destroy everything in the way and go after anyone using psi powers.


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2008)

He only used half his power and he chose to not dodge Ageha.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

lol I forgot that was still half his power.. I really need to reread the manga.  Still, there was the healer that just raped him, flying by and he wasnt sure if he could have been able to keep up or something.


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2008)

No, he timed his rise to his breath so he just took him unaware. "It was like he was hiding in a blind spot of my mind."


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, but I think Rise is what is going to make the difference.  Even taking Burst and Trance outta the equation, Ageha and Hiryuu still have the most fighting exp, and their Rise is sure to be a factor.  Hell, Oboro has an even faster Strength Rise than Ageha it seems.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

Oboro is broken lol, well not quite yet seeing as he has no real offensive abilities but...

he picks things up so fast ><


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2008)

Oboro isn't broken, he uses it with his brain... you know what i mean >_<

He uses an explosive start on Rise which gives him like a super fast start he can't keep that speed continously


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2008)

Oboro might be the only character I know who is both intuitive and idiotic.  Off the top of my head, I can't come up with anyone that fits that bill.

_Ike_, Oboro!!!


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

lol, I gotta reread the manga when I have had more than 3 hours of sleep, then post here.. I read it teh first time when I was very tired lol and dont remember everything very well..


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2008)

please dont say Ike, there's this program in swe... well its an anime but it's a ripoff of yugioh (bleh) and in the dubs, they go like "Ikei, <insert summoned cards name>" the accent just makes me want to puke, and when they're about to finish people off they say "To-do-me-da" in the purest Swedish pukish accent.


It airs at 5 am, and with my dysomnia i pretty much always watch it XD


----------



## Gary (Aug 22, 2008)

Damn the chapter looks awesome, thanks for the spoiler man =D


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2008)

Spoiler ? where ?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Spoiler ? where ?



last page..



fxu said:


> Spoiler, don't know if it's true.... the translation is a bit bleh but you get the idea
> 
> I didn't translate it btw.
> 
> ...



though we dont really know if it's verified yet, or at least I dont know if it is yet.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> please dont say Ike, there's this program in swe... well its an anime but it's a ripoff of yugioh (bleh) and in the dubs, they go like "Ikei, <insert summoned cards name>" the accent just makes me want to puke, and when they're about to finish people off they say "To-do-me-da" in the purest Swedish pukish accent.
> 
> 
> It airs at 5 am, and with my dysomnia i pretty much always watch it XD





I'm sorry, but him saying "Go!! Oboro!!" is just too hilarious.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

oO lol that is kinda funny he thinks to himself go oboro like that.. thinking in the third person?or could that be more of an ackward translation?  I donno, heh.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oboro isn't broken, he uses it with his brain... you know what i mean >_<
> 
> He uses an explosive start on Rise which gives him like a super fast start he can't keep that speed continously



he's broken lol, he can do like anything first time =p


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2008)

No, it's just plain funny.  Even funnier if you think about it in Japanese.  "Ike!! Oboro!!".  :rofl

Does anybody see a resemblance between Dholaki and Hirako Shinji. ?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, I had to look up who Hirako Shinji is first of all lol, havnt been paying attention to bleach lately.

I can see a little resemblance, mainly the straight light hair I think.. Both seem to be kinda tall as well.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2008)

You didn't even mention the teeth.  Shame on you...

Anyway, do you think his Burst has something to do with flame?  I kinda hope not.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

lol I guess there might be a bit of a resemblence there xD

he actually reminds me perhaps a little more of findor from bleach right now since as an arrancar he has a masky thing too that covers his eyes (although it goes all the way over his head)


----------



## Yak (Aug 22, 2008)

Oboro isn't broken, just talented, Tom.  He has a quick grasp at the things that suit him but while he has the extreme speed and swiftness to his Rise thanks to his talent in controling him, he still lacks stamina and power and a certain versatility the others have. He's great for backup and bailing someone out with a quick rescue and then use his healing ability but I wouldn't recommend him for close combat when you have real crazy beasts who are just extremely powerful and can pherhaps easily tank his attacks.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

talented, broken it's all the same =p

nah I get you, I just find it amusing how everyone else has to train but he can manage to do something almost intuitively



in fact perhaps it's his intuition that is his greatest strength really

I'd be excited to see him gain some close combat abilities since he puts everything he knows to such great use already

give me a hug oboro *no homo*


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

They need to develop more all around before he gets more offensive combat abilities.  Not that I dont like him, but he isnt the real main character here, it's Ageha, thus ageha will generally be the strongest.. heh it's 3 am I'm not sure where I'm going with this, but I think that makes sense.. lol, sleep time.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, Ageha seems to be pretty versatile.  A strong Burst, a well-rounded Rise.  We haven't seen anyone other than Sakurako do Trance but I hope Ageha can at least defend against it.

Unlike a certain blond-haired, loud-mouth ninja who sucks at Genjutsu.


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> he's broken lol, he can do like anything first time =p



But he's gay


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

he's not! we've been over this, he's just in touch with his feminine side!


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2008)

Bisexual then


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 22, 2008)

oboro is just  gay....he crossed line between feminine side at first time when he showed his "non male "side.


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2008)

XDDDDDD You have a point.


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2008)

From Psyren 35:


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

oO, some kind of flashback?  thanks Yanniv


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2008)

So they might really 
*Spoiler*: __ 



be wise?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

cheers yan, now that is fucking interesting.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 22, 2008)

Amagad....the silver hair looks like Hitusgaya???but more evill  Cant w8 for the next chapter


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2008)

me neither, can't it be released already


----------



## fxu (Aug 22, 2008)

mmm, that is a flashback by the look of the black background separating the panels :]

I hope these kids found a way to go to Psyren...


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2008)

Or they are in psyren  being the WISE and that's Dholaki explaining who he is ... or she


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm sure they're connected somehow, we got anything more on ch 35 yet?


----------



## fxu (Aug 22, 2008)

Another possible spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 




バレ
カブトぷち現実逃避。
オジキは義足じゃない方の足も骨折してた。
地下室内を創作してるとオジキのメモ出てくる。
ワイズに関するメモが見つかる。
｢宣戦の儀｣12月2日、明日14時 ワイズによる決起集会、
｢宣戦の儀｣とは何か？
ビデオカメラ持参必ず撮影する予定!!
ヒリューが探し物をしにいく。
カブト戻ってくる。
ヒリューが使えるＴＶと安物の再生機みつける。
その折でカブトがオジキのメモ見て感傷に浸ってる。
ビデオテープ再生。
ワイズが建物壊したりやりたい放題。
そこにエルモアの子供達登場

No translation yet, but I put it through a few online translators, and they talk about a *video* and a ceremony that happened on December 2.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah Fxu give us moar!!
edit:yeah FXu translate us moar


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Or they are in psyren  being the WISE and that's Dholaki explaining who he is ... or she



hehe you really like that theory eh xD


----------



## fxu (Aug 22, 2008)

spoiler translation by shrimpy


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kabuto refuses to accept things and runs out.
His uncle's other, real leg was also broken
They find records his uncle was making in the shelter, and specifically one about the wise turns up.
(i assume this is the excerpt?):
tomorrow 12/2, at 14:00, the wise will be holding the "war ceremony" assembly
what exactly is it?
I've got to bring a video camera and get it on tape!
(back to the 3rd person narrative?):
Hiryuu goes to look for it
Kabuto returns
Hiryuu finds a working Television and casette player
During this time, Kabuto sees the memos and is overcome by emotion.
They play the tape.

The wise are destroying buildings to their hearts' content.
and then...elmore's children arrive.


==================



hahahaha, I was right 



fxu said:


> I hope these kids found a way to go to Psyren...



FUCK YEAH FXU!

So we have Dholaki and Elmore's children... it still doesn't debunk [completely] that it might be one of them from the future... but it looks like it's gonna be an amazing fight :]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 22, 2008)

elmores children?????????????????????????? lol they have access to psyren??? but i though they where just kids with strong psi energy...
This manga gets better and better


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2008)

To me it seemed more that Elmore's children arrived to stop the WISE.  Not that they found a way to Psyren.  This shows that Psyren's "past" is keeping in line with the current "present" since the children are training to prevent Psyren.  This also means that they failed and are most likely dead.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm still thinking more along the lines that they were directly involved in creating psyren.. I suck at speculating lol, especially when he have so little information, we're making speculations of what is already pritty much a speculation, we dont know... meh lol.


----------



## fxu (Aug 23, 2008)

What I'm intrigued by is the video... Anxious to know what it reveals.

Maybe it's a Saw-like video, with Jigsaw coming up and explaining the rules XD


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 23, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I'm still thinking more along the lines that they were directly involved in creating psyren.. I suck at speculating lol, especially when he have so little information, we're making speculations of what is already pritty much a speculation, we dont know... meh lol.



Oooh, now that's an idea I like. 

Possibly, Psyren is the aftermath of 2 groups of powerful psychics going head-to-head.  So, in a way, the children created Psyren, but they're not the WISE.  Good theory.



fxu said:


> What I'm intrigued by is the video... Anxious to know what it reveals.
> 
> Maybe it's a Saw-like video, with Jigsaw coming up and explaining the rules XD



Man, I wish I had one of those Joker Smilies right now...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

oO, did the chapter come out and I miss it or something?  I've only seen that double-page thing and a couple short spoilers so far.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

lol I see..

Also, the more I think about the kids creating psyren, the more I dont like the idea of them being involved.  

With time travel involved, for it to work.... In some version of the present time, psyren shouldnt have existed because the people or cause that created it hadnt done it yet.  Then something happened, which resulted in the world we know as Psyren.  Psyren's "present" (as in the past in psyren universe) is different than the actual present time, and not only are they going through time, it's (or should be) taking them to an alternate dimension.  This is because, with people going through time, the present changes, with people having psi powers that didnt in the psyren's time.  

Now, if I remember right, the old lady had the kids training to hopefully prevent something, whatever it may be.  Since they havnt been to psyren, we can assume their powers would have awoken in the psyren universe.  However, it is hard to say if they would all be living there training their powers.  With no Psyren, they had no reason to try to train to stop it.

Man, I take time travel too seriously in stuff like this.. I really hope the mangaka doesnt fuck things up with it.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah, nice fxu!  thanks a lot, and take your time, I'm satisfied with this.

edit: a translation might be nice if I can find one lol.. since I cant read japanese..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks for the raw fxu!!!


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so Nemesys Q is part or WISE?  Be nice to see them take that disk back.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh wow, now that was a good chapter! Looks like Wise on a rampage in the real world


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 23, 2008)

so my theory about Nemesis q was correct


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks for all the wonderful non spoilertagged spoilers


Edit: i don't see nem q anywhere in the real world.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah i don't see nem q either, just some of the wise.

incidentally that's perhaps our biggest exhibition of psi power so far


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Notice how Dholaki isn't there.... he'll probably come up behind Ari and backstab her, then Ageha will go batshit insane when he shows up.


i should really extert my brain and read this chapter.... later








Nomeru said:


> lol I see..
> 
> Also, the more I think about the kids creating psyren, the more I dont like the idea of them being involved.
> 
> ...



you do realize you can awaken the power without going to psyren...


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm on chapter 9 now


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> hehe you really like that theory eh xD



I did, but now it's busted


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

shattered in fact heh, but nevermind it was cool to see them :3


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 23, 2008)

Well there goes my theory...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

I know they can awaken psi powers without going to psyren, but the likelyhood of that isnt as much.


*Spoiler*: __ 




this guy looks kinda like nemesis q to me...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

nem qs mask has much more of a beak to it, and in fact doesn't even look that human.


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> shattered in fact heh, but nevermind it was cool to see them :3



DAMN YOU FACTS!


It is the same type of mask, but definetly not his.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

ONE MINUTE UNTIL MY RAW FINISHES


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

i'll be here to discuss it with you if you feel like it after you've read it.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit.

This chapter definately supports what I've been thinking for a while now. All of these developments about Kabuto's uncle will finally make him get serious about psyren and hopefully lead him to develop his prowess.

Also, another piece of good news, Nemesis isn't in that group of WISE that attacked the human world a long time ago (I'm guessing it was a long time ago). Which doesn't kill the Nemesis = Ageha theory that I like.

Finally, it's pretty exciting to see the level of power advanced psyren users can wield. This definitely gets me pumped to see everyone develop their abilities to the fullest.

Though, I doubt any of them have a chance against the one going after them now. (Bad with names, D-something D: )




Can't wait for scan.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

D-something = Dholaki

*in a rush so answers the easiest non discussable point xD


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> D-something = Dholaki
> 
> *in a rush so answers the easiest non discussable point xD




Silly Tom 

But thanks.


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

Tom is postwhoring 


but yeah, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if ari will get killed by them


----------



## fxu (Aug 23, 2008)

Who's Ari?

I don't remember anyone by that name...


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

Ment "Mari" or "Marie" missed the M


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yup, developments definately look like we're going to be seeing Kabuto develop his psi powers in the very near future. I'll be interested to see just what they'll be.

I don't really see the Nemesis = Ageha theory right now, Nem = almost non human in appearance imo. I'm beginning to ponder if he might be a complete psi construct or something that's used as a conduit to send people into psyren.

and yeah, the level of power they displayed was pretty dramatic, toppling buildings without apparent effort and so on.




@fxu

マ ma 
リ ri
- extends the sound on the last

mari would sound more like marry
mari- makes marie


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

^

i was thinking about that too as it looks like he has no physical form under that mask, it's just a bright bright shine instead of a head.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, you never know exactly what might happen to Ageha after continual use of Melcheese's Door. We have a pretty significant timegap to consider, and the meteor, so really, anything is still possible.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well that's true too sin but I just think currently it's quite a stretch to think that Agehas physical stature might be altered by his usage of melchsees door, especially when the previous records on the power only mentioned a change in mental, not physical state.


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

And that's also to add that he has figured out a way to supress it...


Why are you talking in spoilers about theories ?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

it was just an extension of the chapter discussion ¬_¬

I wouldn't say him having found a way to surpress the technique necessarily implies it surpresses it's adverse effects, we shall naturally though.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

I dunno guys.

IMO, the inside of Q's mask looks a lot like a distorted version of the Door. It could also just as easily have been a plot device to keep Q's face from being revealed. We've only seen it once, so stating that Q is inhuman based on an early chapter appearance may not be the wisest thing.

Of course, I'm biased cause I like the theory, but it's not too huge a stretch IMO.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

I was going based on the one in c32 >_>


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I was going based on the one in c32 >_>


Which, in the larger scheme of things, is still relatively early in the manga.

Unless it gets canceled, this manga could go on for a while.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

oh you meant earlier as in earlier in the overall scheme xD

sorry i was assuming you meant as a proportion of how far we'd come i.e. one of his earlier appearances


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 23, 2008)

so nemesis' plan is to bring as many psy users to the battle to help the kids and the going to the future is just a training course?


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> oh you meant earlier as in earlier in the overall scheme xD
> 
> sorry i was assuming you meant as a proportion of how far we'd come i.e. one of his earlier appearances


Lol no 

I meant, overall, there's tons more of Q to learn about and see.


----------



## fxu (Aug 23, 2008)

*Here's* a theory about Nemesis Q and the reason behind the game.

It seems plausible, although not entirely sure about Nemesis Q being that person... but I agree with the reason behind "Psyren" the game.


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

There's still the whole problem with why he's obsessing about Ageha team now though, think about it, since this group was established no new ones have come... so if he was indeed "recruiting" he would have had more people in the game by now.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

we don't necessarily have evidence that he isn't sending other people at other times though, I mean there's been a reasonable gap between sending them this time in which he could plausibly have sent people from other regions in as well.


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

And as we only have evidence he's sending one team so for now that is actually the fact, besides that it's just assumptions.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

I know I know, I just think we should stay open to the idea of there being other groups going in at different times.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Being open minded makes theories harder


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

Being open minded makes theories easier too, you can be open minded about the plausible ways in which a circumstance can come about xD

being close minded means you make theories only on concrete evidence and thus you've got more of a chance of being correct in the nature of that theory but it limits the scope to what you can concretely connect.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Being open minded makes theories easier too, you can be open minded about the plausible ways in which a circumstance can come about xD
> 
> being close minded means you make theories only on concrete evidence and thus you've got more of a chance of being correct in the nature of that theory but it limits the scope to what you can concretely connect.


But it makes it harder to become attached to one and reject all others


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I know I know, I just think we should stay open to the idea of there being other groups going in at different times.



Been thinking about that too, but in this case I'd like to think at it like they aren't, because that would mean that Nem Q has taken a real interest in the current group.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

oO I see it really doesnt look the same.  Man, this place is too busy, I cant keep up.. I leave for a couple hours and there's 2 new pages lol.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish i knew japanese


----------



## Gary (Aug 23, 2008)

Holy shit do you guys post fast, but Im surprised the new chapter isn't out.


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

Same here D:


oh wait


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

hehe, dont we all.  I'm excited about the japanese 101 class I'm gunna take this coming quarter, I know I wont instantly learn japanese, but it's a start.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 23, 2008)

lol so many posts for the raw imagine for the scans  this prooves how awesome psyren is


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

It's easier than you think... really is especially if you've watched anime for awhile manga


----------



## fxu (Aug 23, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol so many posts for the raw imagine for the scans  this prooves how awesome psyren is



You're welcome. [for getting you all hooked]


----------



## k1nj3 (Aug 23, 2008)

First of all, freija is a whore.
Second, i think there's gonna be a black rasengan.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 23, 2008)

lol k1nj3.... black rasengan.... pfft its more liek DEMI!


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

fxu said:


> You're welcome. [for getting you all hooked]


That would be me getting him hooked [whined about it on msn more than once!]


I Я k1nj3 said:


> First of all, freija is a whore.
> Second, i think there's gonna be a black rasengan.



You're a whore <3


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol k1nj3.... black rasengan.... pfft its more liek DEMI!


FF > All


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 23, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> That would be me getting him hooked [whined about it on msn more than once!]


your fault... you recommended me this manga...


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

Depends which Final Fantasy we're talking about


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 23, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Depends which Final Fantasy we're talking about


Well im playing FF8 these days so that came up in mind 
FF9 FTW though


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

Haven't played it yet.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

FFVII and FFX ftw


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

FFX was more like a movie than a game


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> FFX was more like a movie than a game


You got to play sometimes


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> FFVII and FFX ftw


ffVii=overated
ffx=good gameplay fucking sucky story...
 ff9= BEST Final Fantasy according to the Hironobu Sakaguchi(creator) and Nobuo Uematsu( music compositor)


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

I know a dude who has Uematsus autograph... he met him in Japan ^.^


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Tifa said:


> ffVii=overated
> ffx=good gameplay fucking sucky story...
> ff9= BEST Final Fantasy according to the Hironobu Sakaguchi(creator) and Nobuo Uematsu( music compositor)


I never played IX


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 23, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I know a dude who has Uematsus autograph... he met him in Japan ^.^


How much he sell it for?



Sin said:


> I never played IX


you should do...

back on topic... any idea when scans are coming?


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Tifa said:


> How much he sell it for?
> 
> 
> you should do...
> ...


An LQ group might release in a day or two.

If not, Binky about mid-week.


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

He won't XDDDD I'll guarantee that! The guy is a big fan of him and a musician himself so... He'll probably never sell it.


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a bad feeling that: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



those kids are going to get mega raped. Also isn't possible that Shao is Nem Q. Shao seemed to be able to sense the latent PSI potential of others. Also he mentions that he has a PSI ability that is dangerous and hard to control. What if he has some sort of time manipulation/reality warping type of ability. 
It would explain how Nem Q chooses who he is going to take to Psyren, he simply looks at the PSI potential each of his candidates have. Also the Psyren "game" is just some form of aggressive training. If you survive long enough to reach 0 points then you have a chance to survive when W.I.S.E. comes.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 23, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He won't XDDDD I'll guarantee that! The guy is a big fan of him and a musician himself so... He'll probably never sell it.


I hope he is not a really close friend of yours because im intend to kill him for that 
lol psyren is famous!!!


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

@gent9 said:


> I have a bad feeling that:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


The first sentence is exactly what i'm thinking.
The rest = meh, possible.


Tifa said:


> I hope he is not a really close friend of yours because im intend to kill him for that
> lol psyren is famous!!!



XDDDD


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

We got a translation of the chapter?  I can kinda follow it I guess but a translation would sure give be nice.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 23, 2008)

> ff9= BEST Final Fantasy according to the Hironobu Sakaguchi(creator) and Nobuo Uematsu( music compositor)


what the hell do they know? FF6 and Shadow FTW. anyone who says otherwise will be bitten to death by a certain dog. 

back on topic i think that unless i'm mistaken there is something weird with all this going to the future business. shouldn't the future change by a bit everytime there is a new psy user in the past or is the future not changing in "real time"? i mean if that video is what originally happened before the psyren game shouldn't it change the minute ageha and the others went to psyren? or is it that ageha will not be there when the "attack" occurs?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> what the hell do they know? FF6 and Shadow FTW. anyone who says otherwise will be bitten to death by a certain dog.
> 
> back on topic i think that unless i'm mistaken there is something weird with all this going to the future business. shouldn't the future change by a bit everytime there is a new psy user in the past or is the future not changing in "real time"? i mean if that video is what originally happened before the psyren game shouldn't it change the minute ageha and the others went to psyren? or is it that ageha will not be there when the "attack" occurs?



Like I've said, it does change.  That seems to be the main purpose of Psyren, to change it.  I really liked the idea someone said, the purpose of the points is when you get to 0, hopefully you've trained enough in psyren to help when the time comes.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 23, 2008)

fxu posted the raw just after I logged off...  I can't decide whether to be annoyed or happy about that... 

Anyway, it was cool to see the WISE do so much damage in that little bit of time.  Then the kids arrived.  Was like something outta the Android Saga of DBZ (don't neg me ).  It's gonna be an awesome battle.  Hopefully, the video has it all.

And it looks like Kabuto's finally taking Psyren seriously.  I'm anxious to see what his Psi powers will be.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

Not that I really want any of the characters to die, but it almost seems too perfect for tham since no one has died (besides new fodder guys).. It would almost be fitting in my opinion if someone did die.


----------



## fxu (Aug 24, 2008)

Translation is out... I don't see MY cleans anywhere... so I can't give out my word as to when a bink scan will be out.

*Here's*


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

Ah, thanks fxu!  gunna go read now..


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 24, 2008)

Dammit, just read the trans (thanks fxu, you rule ) and I wanna see next chapter right now.  And I lol'ed at the translator saying Kyle was dressed in Kiri's (from Double Arts ) pants.  He was!!!


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

Next chapter should prove to be quite informative.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cant help but think the kids are gunna get owned, but I dont think they'll die, at least not all of them.  Hmm.. they could all be Tavoo.


----------



## Gary (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks fxu!


----------



## Freija (Aug 24, 2008)

fxu said:


> Translation is out... I don't see MY cleans anywhere... so I can't give out my word as to when a bink scan will be out.
> 
> *Here's*



Thanks fxu, every time you post one can expect good news it seems ^.^


----------



## fxu (Aug 24, 2008)

Two scans are out

*Psyren 35 By Hitsugaara*
(rofl, there's a mistake in the last page of this one, it says "X-Men move out" LMFAO, that's a translation note, the actual bubble says "Marie")

*Psyren Call 35 - "Seeds of Destruction" by Dr4G0nZ*


Both scans have either incomplete typesetting for some lines, or messed up while typesetting >.>


----------



## Mori` (Aug 24, 2008)

I shall wait for binktopia to deliver unto me a superior product.


----------



## Freija (Aug 24, 2008)

I shall try not to mock above compliment


----------



## Mori` (Aug 24, 2008)

good boy

_-Then there was a report of two railroad cars disappearing after a loud noise, only to appear 3 km away in some rice paddy fields! Who...or, how are these things happening?!_

still on the potential nem q/wise connection, we have seen a sort of teleportation type trick before and that did actually come from Nem Q on Ageha.


----------



## Freija (Aug 24, 2008)

Oy, that was my theory


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not really for Ageha being Nem Q for some reason, I understand it makes sense if ageha had some kind of role in psyren's world, and not just some kid that died, but eh, I dont know... I understand he can awaken PSI powers on his own, without going to psyren, but how would he have trained those powers alone?  Eh, I'm not saying it's not possible, I'm just not seeing it.  I think his old psyren self plays a different role. (by old psyren self, I mean him from psyren's past, since I consider them to be different worlds all together)


----------



## Freija (Aug 24, 2008)

Currently Nem Q is the omniscient being in this story really... but I really dun want him to be Ageha any more... it would make it really complicated


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm really hoping the mangaka will be carefull since he's dealing with time travel.. Time Travel can be done right, and so far there have been no screw ups, but hmm.. 

If Ageha was Nem Q, I can see him screwing up on something there.  I donno...


----------



## Freija (Aug 24, 2008)

I really hope Ageha isn't Nem


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

As people pointed out to before, Nem and Wise's masks are different, but actually, the marking and everything, they seem similar enough to me for them to come from the same place, which would make sense.  I'm curious if it's still those guys that are in the video that are in control, or if it's something else.

Another possibility, Nem Q is with WISE, and is trying to recruit people ?


----------



## Freija (Aug 24, 2008)

Then the WISE wouldn't wonder where the hell the drifters came from or who they are.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 24, 2008)

if they tried  to recruit people why they didnt got  the only player that finished the game??
i think WISE is after nemesis q or something


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

Nothing's happened there with her even though she completed it because it's still a year away, they could be waiting.  That wqas just some random theory I thought of off the top of my head as I was writing that post lol, who knows what they want.  Nem Q I'm thinking was in WISE at one point, but he now opposes them, that makes sense.


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 24, 2008)

I believe that Nem Q is just building up an army of PSI users so that when W.I.S.E. comes on the scene, the human race can defend themselves. I think that Nem Q was a human that got altered by the rebirth project and thus he is trying to prevent what happened to him from happening to others.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

So, what do you think destroyed the surface and altered the air to awaken psi powers?


----------



## fxu (Aug 24, 2008)

@gent9 said:


> I believe that Nem Q is just building up an army of PSI users so that when W.I.S.E. comes on the scene, the human race can defend themselves. I think that Nem Q was a human that got altered by the rebirth project and thus he is trying to prevent what happened to him from happening to others.



The most plausible theory so far.



Nomeru said:


> So, what do you think destroyed the surface and altered the air to awaken psi powers?



Destroyed the surface; The WISE and their ways.

Altered the air; the Siren Towers.


----------



## kaz (Aug 24, 2008)

Argh, Psyren in the lowest 3 for the ToC for issue #40. How after such a good chapter?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 24, 2008)

Psyren is finally taking my interest again...


----------



## fxu (Aug 24, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Argh, Psyren in the lowest 3 for the ToC for issue #40. How after such a good chapter?



I don't see it anywhere?

(rts, scantrad, mh)


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

o.o, I really hope it's not in the bottem 3...


----------



## kaz (Aug 25, 2008)

fxu said:


> I don't see it anywhere?
> 
> (rts, scantrad, mh)



You'll see it there soon enough.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 25, 2008)

IF nemesis q wanted people to be prepared for the future he would do it like ages a go... not like 1 year before the crisis happens imo.I think he want to point out something or he wanna send as many as possible people in the future for some reason.


----------



## Freija (Aug 25, 2008)

Next chap is going to be epic, anyone else think the Elmore kids will get killed ?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 25, 2008)

not sure, perhaps. It'd certainly give a reason for Ageha and co to get more involved in the current timeline if they did.


----------



## Freija (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, it would, it would also give them a reason for taking their training even more seriously. And Ageha will get pissed when Dholaki shows up.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah, all in alll I think it'd be a pretty good development if they did since it makes things more serious and starts to give them a real deadline to work towards.


----------



## Yak (Aug 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Next chap is going to be epic, anyone else think the Elmore kids will get killed ?



I pretty much think so.

And then it would be a nice shot to see Ageha and Co. trying to prevent that from happening once they are back in their present. As they travel back and forth between Psyren and their present timeline they might get further leads as to when and where exactly the WISE will arrive and assault the city in the not so far away future. If they were able to change timelines to some extend by saving those brats they could get some very valuable allies in the fight against the WISE in the Psyren-future.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

I want to see them take the video back.. and while they cant say anything about psyren, what's to stop them from dropping the video off for them to watch?  Nem Q might not like it if they went here, watch this, but if they just drop it off with a note, would he take notice?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 25, 2008)

The thing is time travel can be tricky. For we know maybe the mangaka just put restrictions on it, like having so if NemQ went back to far it might upset the balance and everything just disappeared or something. And that might be why hes preparing the others to fight against these guys, in his own weired way.

Though NemQ might also be from Wise but could of switched sides or something?


----------



## Freija (Aug 25, 2008)

Exactly, the death of the Elmore kids would give them a target... to prevent that from happening.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

oO a little off topic.. can we find out who put the tag there XD?


----------



## Freija (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd guess on someone other than me and Tifa


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

oh?  Sounds like someone's in denail.  

heh lol, just seemed really random there.


----------



## Onepiece is the best (Aug 25, 2008)

Great chapter was great , I still can't believe the ending of the video.


----------



## Freija (Aug 25, 2008)

Lol, total denial


----------



## fxu (Aug 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Next chap is going to be epic, anyone else think the Elmore kids will get killed ?



We won't know.... the video will be cut off. Biggest motherfucking cliffhanger ;_;

We'll have to "wait" till the manga reaches 2009....a bunch of chapters till that happens.


----------



## Freija (Aug 25, 2008)

Got damnit, so let's all expect a timeskip in the near future if the show is going to be cancelled


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

If psyren is canceled, I want the mangaka to continue to release it on his own.continue making them, put them online so we can read them


----------



## Freija (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, you send a message to him and get back to me with the reply you get.


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 25, 2008)

I decided to catch up on this manga, and wow, last chapter left me wanting for more.

The beginning was kind of bleh, but the concept got more interesting after they returned to the present, kind of reminded me of gantz, but nonetheless, the story has gotten very interesting and hopefully it won't get cancelled.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

To be honest, I didnt like the PSI powers at first when I was reading it.  They've grown on me though and I've come to like them 

Also, we're at just about 1000 posts now, they cant cancel it  it's too popular, here at least.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 25, 2008)

How do you make a tag? I want one saying "Amamiya>Sakura/Rukia". 

Which is completely true, of course.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

there was an edit tag thing before, but it's been disabled, probably due to people abusing it


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh shit!  It's there!!! 

Whom do I have to thank for it?  fxu?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

someone must be able to change them  either mods or the OP I guess.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 26, 2008)

IF the kids are gonna be killed in future and Ageha will see it then im sure he will explode into rage and  he'd try to train damn hard!!! it would be interesting how he will try to change the japans fate


----------



## Gary (Aug 26, 2008)

tifa x freija yaoi

Tifa did you put that there?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 26, 2008)

Gary said:


> tifa x freija yaoi
> 
> Tifa did you put that there?


lol what???....no i didnt
i bet you did
on topic:
why dholaki is soo freaking famous!!


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol what???....no i didnt
> i bet you did
> on topic:
> why dholaki is soo freaking famous!!



how is he famious?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 26, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> how is he famous?


Freija is talking about him all the time :/ 
there must be an explanation to this XD


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

He's a strong mysterious person, and he's coming to fight, of course, we want to know more about him ect.. right now, he's the main enemy that we know of, there's gotta be people higher than him, or as high as him I guess, but heh, he's the only one we know.


----------



## fxu (Aug 26, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Oh shit!  It's there!!!
> 
> Whom do I have to thank for it?  fxu?



  

HERE HERE FELLOW PSYRENEES

PSYREN ROCKS

*CHECK THIS OUT*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 26, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> He's a strong mysterious person, and he's coming to fight, of course, we want to know more about him ect.. right now, he's the main enemy that we know of, there's gotta be people higher than him, or as high as him I guess, but heh, he's the only one we know.


Plus every time im trying to pronounce his name i lol


----------



## fxu (Aug 26, 2008)

I can see Dholaki interrupting the movie, possibly destroying it (on purpose or mistake), so it would be difficult for the gang to tell Elmore and the kids about it without really talking about Psyren.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, they would need to give them the movie I think to really explain.  What I dont understand why why Nem Q wont let them tell Elmore or others that have awakened their PSI powers..

Then again, maybe we're assuming too much.. maybe the kids join WISE and destroy the world XD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe the WISE in the present dont know what nemesis q is doing and probably he want to stop any information leaking reaching to WISE because otherwise his plan to change the future will fail


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

o.o, that's a perfect reason there 

Though, psyren info does exist in the world, with the cards ect.  that's still the best reason I've heard.


----------



## Freija (Aug 26, 2008)

hmmm, instead of me reading 2 pages of stuff could someone just summarize what've been written XD


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

A buncha crap that's not really relevent to anything XD, just some discussion that almost relates or relates very loosely to Psyren.


----------



## Freija (Aug 26, 2008)

So nothing i need to care about then.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> So nothing i need to care about then.


  except that Dholaki may be the silver haired kid's brother ( the crazy monkey from Elmore kids forgot his name)


----------



## Freija (Aug 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> except that Dholaki may be the silver haired kid's brother ( the crazy monkey from Elmore kids forgot his name)



Highly doubtful.


----------



## kaz (Aug 27, 2008)

Spoiler pictures from 36:


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did all the kids die already ?


----------



## fxu (Aug 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Holy shit, I think I just shat myself.... brb checking.



yup, I just shat bricks


----------



## spaZ (Aug 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahhhh wtf just happened?


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the Elmore children got killed by some sort of treethingy attack, maybe set off by Dholaki






*Spoiler*: _what I could read of the spoilers_ 



That brat leader of the gang is saying something mean to Mari, like you suck (can't really make out what she says, but I think it's an insult(My glasses broke earlier so I can barely read shit)

Like, your style is as usual..... <--- something like that





the last pic... Do i have to try and read it really?

I really don't feel like thinking in katakana, it takes like 2 more seconds per each character


----------



## fxu (Aug 27, 2008)

ch36 spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



エルモアチルドレン達がワイズと戦う決意を改めてする
おばばは既に死んでる模様

向かっていった所で映像は途切れるが、
次に映るとチルドレンは皆、木の様なものに刺さっている
生命の樹(セフィロト)というらしい
チルドレンが全滅した所で映像は終わり

ワイズが上空に現れた所で次週へ


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2008)

Too many kanji's for me to make out, if it were all Hiragana/Katakana or possibly Kanji's with furigana's i could read it  we'll have to hope someone else can.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ohh noes_ 



it seems that the kids  are toasted...Maybe nemesis q will save them?!?!??


----------



## fxu (Aug 27, 2008)

spoiler trans by shrimpy


*Spoiler*: __ 




The elmore children decide to fight the wise another time (t/n - i guess this means they retreat?)
grandma has already died it seems.

While this happens, the scene suddenly switches
And we find the children all pierced through by a tree-looking thing
It seems to be the "living tree" called Sephirot. (t/n - see wikipedia. i believe this is the same thing from 666 satan)
The scene ends with all of them finished

The final scene of the week is an upwards shot of one of the wise
(t/n - from the spoiler pic it looks like dholaki provoking kabuto's uncle in context, he's saying something like "be a good boy and come on out of that cellar ya filthy rat" [well, it's actually mole but...])

============

wow, I'm pretty disappointed with the kids retreating, let's hope that's false and there's more to it... I was hoping some serious asskicking, and they die that way. At least they died in an actual fight.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 28, 2008)

i see. the cause of the world's destruction was...
*Spoiler*: __ 



sephiroth from FF7. 


this gets better and better


----------



## Gary (Aug 28, 2008)

Dang it no raw ;-;


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

*hears 'one winged angel' in the head*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 28, 2008)

lol Sephiroth is back!!! amagad we need to give a call to cloud


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

*Hello, Square Enix? We've discovered Sephiroth in the Psyren verse, could you send a Cloud with Omnislash ready so we can get this evil over with ?*


----------



## Springlake (Aug 28, 2008)

The Sephiroth was never part 666 Satan. Since the Sephiroths instead were replaced by the Angels the authoer thought governed the sephira, just like the Fallen Angels/Demons replaced the Qlipphoth.

The true Qlipphoth and much more badass then just the Fallen Angels/Demons tho


----------



## Mori` (Aug 28, 2008)

interesting spoilers, looks like another promising chapter


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

Indeed it looks promising, but will it be


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 28, 2008)

Psyren turns into Final Fantasy manga?????????


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

Sephiroth is actually a tree... check wikipedia


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well, sounds like the kids getting their asses kicked was right lol.  I really hope they can take the video back and show the kids..




any word on last week's ranking?


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 28, 2008)

If they got killed by a tree, would that make it Exdeath instead?


----------



## fxu (Aug 28, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> #40
> Bleach (Couverture et Page couleur)
> One Piece
> Naruto
> ...



It's low, but it has been said it's getting a respite due to the previous weeks' rankings. Let's hope it starts to pick up.

Volume 3 comes out in October, and that's a long way to go ;_; ... so it'll have to survive solely on popularity in jump for now.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

ouch, still over a month for volume 3..  I've never even heard of some of those.. Mago, Sket Dance, yo matsuyuki, Neuro, ect.. hopefully those'll go downhill or something, give psyren a boost <.<...


----------



## fxu (Aug 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> ouch, still over a month for volume 3..  I've never even heard of some of those.. Mago, Sket Dance, yo matsuyuki, Neuro, ect.. hopefully those'll go downhill or something, give psyren a boost <.<...



Nurarihyon no Mago - did really well with the volume sales and one of the new series (started at the same time as Double Arts I think)

Sket Dance - gag manga (comedy), it was about to get cancelled and was doing poorly, but it started to pick up, and good volume sales

Yo Matsuyuki - I think it's a new series that started last issue

Majin Tantei Nōgami Neuro - some stupid manga (imo), but that shit won't die, it even has an anime


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Well if it has an anime, it's not gunna get canceled any time soon.  

Also, I've heard talk of Double Arts, is it good or bad, I cant tell from what people have said here, and I havnt read it..


----------



## fxu (Aug 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Well if it has an anime, it's not gunna get canceled any time soon.
> 
> Also, I've heard talk of Double Arts, is it good or bad, I cant tell from what people have said here, and I havnt read it..



It's originial, I'll give it that.... but I don't like it.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmm, sounds interesting I guess, they cant let go of eachother.. guess some tape would make that easy to a certian extent.

I hope psyren outdoes it though, much rather psyren to that.

It has to stay above the bottem 3 is it?


----------



## fxu (Aug 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Hmm, sounds interesting I guess, they cant let go of eachother.. guess some tape would make that easy to a certian extent.
> 
> I hope psyren outdoes it though, much rather psyren to that.
> 
> It has to stay above the bottem 3 is it?



Not necessarily, but it would be best if it's in the top 10.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 29, 2008)

Oi... don't you be putting down my Double Arts... along with Psyren it's some of the few "new" manga I'm reading right now.  The holding hands thing seems stupid but it's actually interesting.  And it's just about as funny as Psyren, if not funnier.  So no bashy bashy my Double Artsy.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

It's got quite a ways to go for top 10.. not that it couldnt, it's got the potential, but it would need to gain some popularity quick.  I think it should be able to last until october though.  Do you know how many manga actually get cut?  It seems like it would be silly to cut them after a little while, if you have all successfull manga.. they cant help being at the bottem, but it wouldnt mean they're bad, it just means everything else did better that week or something... of course we arent there yet probably, since they're still starting new manga.


----------



## fxu (Aug 29, 2008)

I believe there is 1 or 2 more to cut, since HxH is starting soon...

It can be axed whenever the editors feel like it if the fanbase is not there. But I hope it doesn't get cut soon, it's starting to develop plot-wise and it would suck if it's cut right now... it can't possibly be wrapped up in 3-4 chapters (but the editors don't give a shit about that).


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Would the mangaka be told it was going to get cut to change it, or would they just cut it off, or what o.o, It really shouldnt be cut right now, but uh.. heh.  It should be at least 50 chapters.. it could probably manage at the rate it goes to end by then, but that would still be pritty rushed.


----------



## Gary (Aug 29, 2008)

So is binktopia still going to scan Psyren or or HxH or both?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 29, 2008)

I hope both...


----------



## Gary (Aug 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> I hope both...



Yeah I want both to happen. Or it just won't be the same.


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2008)

what have I missed these 2 days I didn't post?


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 29, 2008)

> what have I missed these 2 days I didn't post?


somebody posted some weird tifa yaoi pics but the mods deleted it. don't worry your secret is safe for another day


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2008)

How is a tifa picture Yaoi ?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

XD, you'd have to see to find out I guess?


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2008)

I do not want to know


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 29, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> somebody posted some weird tifa yaoi pics but the mods deleted it. don't worry your secret is safe for another day


Yuri maybe.....



Freija is Chillin' said:


> How is a tifa picture Yaoi ?


Same question



Nomeru said:


> XD, you'd have to see to find out I guess?


that cannot be possible


Freija is Chillin' said:


> I do not want to know


You don't want to know because that thing doesn't exist


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

XD, if it really was there, I didnt see it either, I was away for a day or so.. or they could be messing with you


----------



## fxu (Aug 29, 2008)

*Psyren 36 raw*


*Spoiler*: __ 



glad to see the bit about retreating was fake....... but they died pretty fast 

=====

our raw guy didn't pick up last week's magazine so there might be a double-release this week.... i don't know what day though


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah, thanks fxu 

and dont worry, I think people can be a little patient 

how long does it take once you get a good raw you can use or something to do everything anyways?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 29, 2008)

chapter looks pretty damn good, action packed and entertaining ^^


----------



## fxu (Aug 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Ah, thanks fxu
> 
> and dont worry, I think people can be a little patient
> 
> how long does it take once you get a good raw you can use or something to do everything anyways?



depends on the main cleaner (thatbabo), he can usually clean the full chapter in an hour if he's not playing with himself, otherwise 2-3 hours... then sends it over, and if I'm not lazy, another or two for touch-ups and typesetting.

But he always sends the chapter when I'm sleeping, so it sits in my inbox for about 6 or 7 hours till I wake up.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I was thinking he meant borders, colors, make what's whate white, what's black black, touch up the grays in between, ect... but I dont know what all's actually required.


----------



## fxu (Aug 30, 2008)

Borders, clean whatever dust he left, re-draw, and typeset.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

No, not that I see on mangashare at least.


----------



## Freija (Aug 30, 2008)

Damn


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 30, 2008)

So mangashare is the fastest when it comes to scanalations?


----------



## Freija (Aug 30, 2008)

Apparently.....


----------



## Gary (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, it is right now....


----------



## Freija (Aug 30, 2008)

That's cool, so what's the link for mangashare ?


----------



## Gary (Aug 30, 2008)

I ment the mangashare is out the fastest.
Manga share


----------



## Freija (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 30, 2008)

the fastest way is to live next to mangaka


----------



## Freija (Aug 30, 2008)

Haha, that's true, or to be the Manga-ka


----------



## Felix (Aug 30, 2008)

I've started reading Psyren because Freija said so and
I'm enjoying it, but it feels like a Shonen Gantz 
I'll read more, but I'm enjoying it so far


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

It is very similar to gantz, though as PSI is developed, it starts to change a bit.  Or at least, I thought it did, it kind of went and became its own thing.


----------



## fxu (Aug 30, 2008)

There's a scan out by some guy...

HERE


I'm cleaning Psyren all by myself for the first time so it's a bit hard ;_; ... and there is no high res raw for 35 so I don't think we'll release it unless we can get our hands on one.


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2008)

fxu said:


> There's a scan out by some guy...
> 
> HERE
> 
> ...


It's cool, take your time fxu.

Bink's releases are always worth the wait.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 31, 2008)

I just started this a little while ago, and haven?t been able to continue because of a lack of time but so far so good.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 31, 2008)

Hell yeah fxu you're tha man XD


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

fxu the man


----------



## Felix (Aug 31, 2008)

I've read everything up to Chapter 36
Yes its cool, it gives me a Gantz vibe, but it's quite different now.
The concept of Psy powers is nice, but the system seems way to simple. I hope he might pull shit out of it's ass when he needs to do a power up or something


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

36 was fucking awesome......


----------



## Felix (Aug 31, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> 36 was fucking awesome......



Yes the appearence of that Wise guy at the end was nice.
The next chapters will be very action oriented I bet, which will be a treat to us all


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Ageha is gonna get owned.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 31, 2008)

Jesus, Chapter 36 was hardcore.  And I barely use the word "hardcore," but it's the best one-word description I could come up with.  Even if it's an alternate future (or past?), the fact that any character was killed (especially children) gives Psyren just that ounce of reality that some manga *cough*Bleach*cough* sorely lack.

And we all correctly predicted Ageha reaction.  Man, I wanna see next week's chap right now.  Ageha's gonna go apeshit when he sees Dholaki, but he'll still get his ass kicked.  Dholaki will wipe the floor with him.  Let's hope the whole team can stand up to him.   And when they face Dhol we might find out if he was the WISE Leader in the video or if it was somebody else.  

In any case the guy was so badass I saluted him.


----------



## Felix (Aug 31, 2008)

I bet Nemesis Q is/was part of WISE


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

Sephiroth owns you


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

really enjoyed 36, great stuff from the author, a bunch of info on the future, a display of powers and dholaki showing up, tis all shaping up nicely of late.


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

This ought to get more popular now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2008)

...............if psyren gets more popular because of this chapter, you guys are sick.


----------



## TalikX (Aug 31, 2008)

Holy shit this manga is intense. I just finished catching up to the latest chapter and this is one of the best things I ever read.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

How are we sick? He did something awesome with this chapter, he killed lots of characters that were built up and had a connection to the main character like they were flies.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 1, 2008)

I agree chapter 36 was godlike.!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

*imagines the wc3 audio effect godlike*


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> How are we sick? He did something awesome with this chapter, he killed lots of characters that were built up and had a connection to the main character like they were flies.


Well, technically, he killed them in the future, so their actual deaths could still be prevented.

Though "Sephiroth" is almost as badass as Chuck E' Cheese's Door.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Just like the black blood of Soul Eater then ?


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Just like the black blood of Soul Eater then ?


Hm? I don't get the comparison.

Btw, I wasn't being sarcastic when I said they were badass, I was just making a playful comment on Melcheeses' Door's name.

The whole branching out thing is badass.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

I meant that I don't think that the black blood is bad ass, meaning it's down to preferences


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I meant that I don't think that the black blood is bad ass, meaning it's down to preferences


Still confused, but okay lol.

You didn't think Sephiroth was a badass attack?


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, but you made it sound fail with the chucky e' cheese thingy, so that was kinda weird if you really meant it was badass.


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yeah, but you made it sound fail with the chucky e' cheese thingy, so that was kinda weird if you really meant it was badass.


Oh, sorry lol.

Like I said in my earlier post, I was just making a playful comment on Melcheeses' Door's name. Basically because I suck at spelling it 

But that's what it reminded me of, Ageha's badass moment where the ball gains a ton of branches and attacks everything.

I wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, I actually think that Sephiroth reminded of that.


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Maybe there's something there.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm Freija, I'm always rite


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Man, if the WISE guys can use a power on the level of Ageha's strongest, I don't see how they're supposed to keep up D:


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

The WISE are there to be the omnipotent characters until later


----------



## fxu (Sep 1, 2008)

Gevurah is part of the Sephirot (Tree of Life).

This is Sephirot



And what if there are people that can use each and one of those powers... there are 10 in total, with 1 sometimes being there, sometimes not (). Ageha's Melchsee's Door being the equivalent of that WISE's Gevurah.

"Daat or Daas ("Knowledge") in Jewish mysticism, called Kabbalah, is the location (the mystical state) where all ten sefirot in the Tree of Life are *united as one.*"

Unification, to bring together... sounds good for your typical shounen hero :]

His power would be the Da'at in the tree of life.

This might be far fetched, but theories are always good to discuss :3

Maybe this is completely wrong and that guy was the only that can use such power... who knows, but I'm dying to know more >.>


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm wondering if Sephiroth itself shows the power scale of the WISE if they are in fact 10 people


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2008)

Psyren again in the lowest 3 for the ToC, but Double Arts getting the cut this week.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Phew, Psyren is safe for another week


----------



## fxu (Sep 1, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> _Psyren again in the lowest 3 for the ToC_, *but Double Arts getting the cut this week.*



_I saw it coming._

*I didn't see it coming.*


If the news about DA getting cut is true, then Psyren is so lucky... DA has been doing better than Psyren a few weeks ago.. as soon as DA started doing bad, it gets cut.

<3 Psyren


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Everyone saw Psyren coming, but hoped it wouldn't.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, with DA gettng cut, will they still cut psyren if it doesnt do better?  It's not doing the worst at least.. there are still manga below it.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

They'll probably chop the one staying in the bottom three the longest-


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

I just read the new chapter.
awesome.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2008)

Time for WC3, laters.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 1, 2008)

grieved=griever(ff8) sephirot=sephiroth(ff7) Melchees Door=Gravija( from many ff)
Im telling you this getting better XD
And about the kids i think because of the granny's death they didn't had proper training so they unprepared.
Next chapter predictions: -1 for WISE members


----------



## Felix (Sep 1, 2008)

DA getting the cut? For how long has it been the lowest?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

I read spoilers before so I know pritty much what this chapter's about, but uh.. still havnt read it yet.  Has binktopia released it, or is the other group decent?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 1, 2008)

The public raws for psyren = shit so the other groups aren't going to look that good either.


----------



## fxu (Sep 1, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I read spoilers before so I know pritty much what this chapter's about, but uh.. still havnt read it yet.  Has binktopia released it, or is the other group decent?



We haven't... 35 and 36.

We have the raw for 36 but the guy (cleaner) is a bit busy so it might be delayed a bit....

I doubt we are going to release 35 anytime soon(within 1 or 2 weeks) since there is no raw (high res)


----------



## fxu (Sep 2, 2008)

Double Arts is getting axed apparently.

And it comes from a reliable source @ 2ch



> ・41アーツout
> *・41 Double Arts out (?)*
> その上３つ派遣、ネウロ、PSY
> At the bottom, Bari Haken, Nogami Neuro,Psyren
> ...



ah crap, I forgot it was said already XD

Aaaaanyway...


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

both of the new series sounds like they'll get the axe in a week... though cantabile is still running smoothly, so who knows


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 2, 2008)

as long psyren dont get axed i dont care


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

Damn i hope not.


----------



## fxu (Sep 2, 2008)

You guys should check this one-shot-soon-to-be-serialized manga.

(and discuss it there)

I give it the *Binktopia Seal of Epicness!*


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll check it out in awhile, like tomorrow


----------



## Gary (Sep 2, 2008)

I will also check it out tomorr.w


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

that had my seal of approval since the one shot was out so I'll be supporting you guys as usual ^^

I'd say Psyren is on the edge now ;_;


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't say such ominous things Mori


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 3, 2008)

Psyren will survive because we like it XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2008)

It will survive, for as long as i show it love


----------



## fxu (Sep 3, 2008)

Psyren 37 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't think we've ever had so many spoilers of one chapter, could it possibly be getting more love at 2ch? :]






> アゲハ達とりあえず外にでなきゃまずい状況になり仕方なく出る
> 目隠しにどこから来たのか聞かれ西から来たと答える
> 色々くだらない会話をした後サイレン世界が2018年だと知る一行
> 
> ...



If I get the trans I'll post it up

Maaaan... Hiryuu is fucked up... and last call he was, as well.

GIVE HIM SOME TIME OFF IWASHIRO ;_;


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

woop looks awesome!


----------



## Spike (Sep 3, 2008)

where can I get Psyren chapter 1?

I looked at mangashare but they only have from chapter 2.

edit: my bad, I'm stupid, I found it now. There was a page 7, who figured?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

lol xD

I think you'll enjoy it Spikey ^^


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2008)

Because I don't have any HDD space for a few months asswhipes


----------



## Hodor (Sep 3, 2008)

I understand that, when I'm not on my computer, I have no choice but to read online as well.. at school, I was suprised to see the number of people viewing manga online lol.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 3, 2008)

hmm.. well, I've currently got about 15gb of manga o.o, I didnt realize it was so much actually, it kinda adds up


----------



## Hodor (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I've got enough space, anime takes up much more space than that meh.  Though right now I've only got maybe 300gb of anime heh... I've got a lot of old, outdated encodes saved to dvd's (I havnt done that for well over a year), that I might redownload too.. heh.  If it comes to it, I'll just get another hard drive .


----------



## Hodor (Sep 3, 2008)

I've got a 640 sata and an old 160gb ata leftover from an old computer.. I plan to get another 640 when this one fills up.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 3, 2008)

i got several Terra's tbh XD because im a downloading whore


----------



## Hodor (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll get there eventually


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

Any spoilers out for the chap yet ?


----------



## fxu (Sep 4, 2008)

These Freija, posted yesterday...



fxu said:


> Psyren 37 spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No translation yet... but grab the text and put it through google translate or babelfish or whatever.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It mentions something about where they are right now being in 2018


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 4, 2008)

Holy shit, I didn't even expect the fighting to really start this chapter!  And already one of them is fucked up that bad!?

I love Psyren!


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't translate that text atm, I'm in school, if no one's done it by the time I get home, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, at least psyren's more often than gantz, I cant get use to waiting for 2 weeks for a chapter, and the chapters are always so short, can never wait for the next chapter.

Also, o.o, this chapter looks pritty good to me


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 5, 2008)

I think I read through 200 chapters of Gantz at once, before getting to the point where I was waiting two weeks for a chapter.  

The wait was so painful at first, before I got used to it.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

I started reading a little before phase 1 ended, right after the oni mission ended.  I've never gotten use to it though.

I hope we get some kind of release by tomarrow night.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

Ageha's hidden power shall awaken in this chapter


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll enjoy him getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

oi, I just realized I never actually read the last chapter, kept waiting for the binktopia release o.o  *goes to read*


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Isn't there a RAW yet ?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

oO, I'm having truoble finding a copy of psyren ch36 now o.o, couldnt find a release on mangaupdates or mangashare.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

1,14 mil rep is enough for me... sorry


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah, I'll go read it once I've fixed up my breakfest.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

XDDDDDDDDDDD you do that.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> 1,14 mil rep is enough for me... sorry






Nomeru said:


> Ah, I'll go read it once I've fixed up my breakfest.


yeah do that XD 

wheres mah raw btw? Peter got translated anything of the spoiler?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, I read it, not bad heh.  I had already known what happened that chapter through spoilers ect, but I didnt expect the kids to just die like that lol, as soon as they move in they died.. that kinda sucks.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

i think mangaka wanted to show how strong the wise are and how our heroes will need to train hard in order to defeat em


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

I can understand that, it just seemed kinda sad that they didnt even get to attack after going through all that trouble lol.  I hope they can take that video and give it to the kids heh.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

rofl if they give it to they kids it will scary their ass off XD imo the kids lost that easily because their grandma died and they dint had a proper training in order to face the wise.To me the kids attack against Wise looked like  a dessperated  move


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

Well they cant exactly talk to them about it, nemesis Q would kill them, at least give the movie to grandma, someone needs to see it.


----------



## fxu (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's chapter 36 by gdperrin

I already posted it... >.>

I told my guy that I wish to release 36 and 37 this weekend if possible... we'll see how that goes....


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah , thanks fxu, <3 binktopia's releases


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Tifa said:


> yeah do that XD
> 
> wheres mah raw btw? Peter got translated anything of the spoiler?



Oh damn, I forgot, can someone post em again.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Where is the raw?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

I just googled psyren 37 but didnt see anythin.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I just googled psyren 37 but didnt see anythin.



Usually to find a raw it takes a while to find.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

try raw-paradise.com


They were awesome with the releases of Samurai Deeper Kyo once upon a time.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> try raw-paradise.com
> 
> 
> They were awesome with the releases of Samurai Deeper Kyo once upon a time.



That site doesn't work for me


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

really ? works for me. Link removed


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

oh I typed it in wrong.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah, I see.. looks like a usefull site, unfortunetly no Psyren on there yet.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I might use the site from now on.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

=/ I've used Raw-paradise (though they had a different name before... ritual scanforge) for years now... lol that makes me feel even older.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

You're very old.
inb4 9k post


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh snap, you didn't, I'm only 19 DDDDDDDDD:


Also 9000 ?


Edit: Oh shi- 9000 posts!


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oh snap, you didn't, I'm only 19 DDDDDDDDD:
> 
> 
> Also 9000 ?
> ...



any one over 16 years old is old to me


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

bah................


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

..
Any way, pm me if any one gets there hands on a raw.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Will do if I find the RAW chapter.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you .


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not seeing any.. I'm pritty patient with this series since it's so new.. psyren raw.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

111 D: so fucking slow.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

oO, it's times like this I wish I knew japanese, but I can understand a little..


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like they're only 10 years in the future, 2018.. I dont know what else that number would be for.  I was thinking about 20 years, 10's a little less, but I can see it working.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I didn't try to decipher the text, blowing headache and no glasses, but I'll try to do it tomorrow if no one has by then...... and if someone reminds me.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

spoilers ;-;


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

You don't have to click the spoiler button you know >_>


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

I always do....>__>


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

lol gary, if you're gunna download the raw anyways, you'll see it in a minute.. it doesnt really effect anything, it's just the only thign I can really understand


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Man, will they 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Get away from Dholaki ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

Peter i wish i had your japanese translation knowledge


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

I start japanese 101 on the first, but it'll probably be a while before I'd be able to do any kind of translating...


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Well my Jap isn't that good, though I get most of it when I read...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Well my Jap isn't that good, though I get most of it when I read...


Well comparing to me i dont know a single japanese letter to read :/


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont know how to read any japanese at all, and I dont really know what to expect from the japanese class, I know it'll probably take more than just japanese 101 to really understand anything though.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, Japanese is very simple when you actually try to learn it =)


Yeah, you need to watch allot of animé too.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

I can understand more and more of the spoken language as I watch more (cant always remember what something means, but I'm remembering more and more things), but writing's gunna be a whole other story, how often do I read japanese, I dont have any idea about the written language.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

A good advice is learning the alphabets and just trying to read alot of RAW's, while it may take allot of time, you'll learn.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm sure I'll slowly learn, I'm gunna wait until the 22nd though since uh it'll help me to have the class teaching me heh.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

Well just watch allot of animés and try deciphering the words.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

I've been doing that, I can understand quite a bit, more or less, now actually remembering when I'm not watching and speaking's another thing, but heh, I figure it's progress.


----------



## fxu (Sep 5, 2008)

*Psyren 37 trans by shrimpy*


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

VICTOLY I DON'T HAVE TO READ!


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Psyren is getting more and more awesome.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats why psyren wont get axed XD


----------



## Hodor (Sep 6, 2008)

, the chase is on!  No one besides fodder has died yet, do you think someone will now?  I see it appropriate for someone to die, but eh, I dont see it happening right now, Kabuto hasnt had time to develop, not ageha, not amamiya or hiryu, and oboro's too important right now as well.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

no way for ageha or amamiya..... maybe kabuto will use his powers only once in order to save the others :/


----------



## Hodor (Sep 6, 2008)

Kabuto is the only one that I can see dieing now.. hmm.. actually, I like his chances of dieing after considering everything, that sounds good.  It seems almost too easy if all of them can live.


----------



## Gary (Sep 6, 2008)

New chapter out yet?


----------



## Springlake (Sep 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _fxu quote_ 





fxu said:


> Gevurah is part of the Sephirot (Tree of Life).
> 
> This is Sephirot
> 
> ...






"Ageha's Melchsee's Door being the equivalent of that WISE's Gevurah."

Actually, there's more to this very like than you think fxu. And I mean that in that Ageha's MD is not Da'at, but in fact Golachab. The Shadow of Gevurah.


*Spoiler*: _Wikipedia on Golachab_ 





> "Golachab is the Qliphoth corresponding to the Sephirot Geburah on the kabbalistic tree of life. Its name means the 'Burners with Fire', *and the image of the demons associated with it are of enormous black heads like a volcano in eruption.*
> 
> The Qliphoth are the shadow of the Sephirot, the chaotic force that exists when that sephirot is out of balance. Geburah is the sephirot of Restaint, which takes away that which is unnecessary in the cosmos, destroys the wicked, fights evil and injustice, and maintains an equilibrium with Chesed, Lovingkindness. *However, it is obvious to see that when this force is out of balance, it becomes too destructive, and burns that which shouldn't be burned.* While the Klipot of Chesed may represent unbridalled conservatism, Golachab represents unbridled radicalism and tyranny, that brooks no opposition, and executes all its opponents."






Bolded line on my part, it DOES sound quite alot like _someones_ special power does it not?


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't really like the fact that Ageha seemed to be overcome with massive PIS this chapter. Sure, he can't beat D-man, but he was letting his friends be attacked by massive explosions when his special ability destroys everything it touches.

Though seeing Dragon help everyone was great.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Agehas ability attacks anything using PSI, thus he'd be attacking his friends...


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Agehas ability attacks anything using PSI, thus he'd be attacking his friends...


That was back when he couldn't control it, now he should be able to control its effects.

He could have done the spin-protection thing he did back against Tatsuo.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Ageha still can't control it, he learned to subdue it from what I understand.


And that spin protection wasn't his doing, it just went after all the PSI.

As for the effects, his Melchsee's door could only take a small part of Matsuri's power, how do you think it would do against Dholaki's PSI of all people.


----------



## Springlake (Sep 6, 2008)

Lol, seems like my post got completely skipped


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Ageha still can't control it, he learned to subdue it from what I understand.
> 
> 
> And that spin protection wasn't his doing, it just went after all the PSI.
> ...


I meant the fire.

Ageha's blackball also destroys the matter around it (it destroyed the ground around him) so he could have made an opening for the others to pass through.

He just stood there with a blank face and waited for Dragon to save them when he had a very reasonable way to help as well.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

As it does damage to his surroundings you answered your own question, he hurts everyone around him.


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> As it does damage to his surroundings you answered your own question, he hurts everyone around him.


Didn't we just go through a training session where he learned how to keep it from doing that? -_-


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Didn't we just go through that he learned to subdue it, and not control it ?


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Didn't we just go through that he learned to subdue it, and not control it ?


Where do you keep getting that from?

If there's actual manga evidence that shows that after his training he still can't control his power, I'll give it you. But as far I understood, he wanted to learn how to control his powers.

If he only learned how to make the ball smaller, I'll switch my argument to how retarded THAT is.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah i agree he didnt learn to control it but how to use a smaller version of it so he would use its destructive power without hurting his friends... he cant control the true power of melchees door yet. melchees is one fo the strongest psy out there so it cant be controlled by a kid that uses his power for few weeks :/


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> Where do you keep getting that from?
> 
> If there's actual manga evidence that shows that after his training he still can't control his power, I'll give it you. But as far I understood, he wanted to learn how to control his powers.
> 
> If he only learned how to make the ball smaller, I'll switch my argument to how retarded THAT is.



Because the whole thing with Burst stream or what it was called was to subdue the power, look back at the chapter where that kid who died.... used it to subdue her power....

Ageha took that and applied it to his own power...


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Tifa said:


> yeah i agree he didnt learn to control it but how to use a smaller version of it so he would use its destructive power without hurting his friends... he cant control the true power of melchees door yet. melchees is one fo the strongest psy out there so it cant be controlled by a kid that uses his power for few weeks :/


Then shouldn't he still have been able to at least cut a path through the fire?

My argument is that it was PIS that Ageha stood there doing nothing, when he had the power to help.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

We'll see...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

Maybe he was afraid of it?? he saw what melchees door can really do and he probably is afraid of its true power and before he learn to control it he doesn't want to risk anything?


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, I think we hit that point where we'll have to see Ageha using his power in order to continue the argument D:

For the record Peter, I'm not knocking on Ageha, I'm just saying, he should have done SOMETHING.

Dragon was epic though


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm saying he couldn't do anything.


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I'm saying he couldn't do anything.


I guess we'll have to wait and see.

Still, if it does end up being that Ageha can't use his powers around others, that's going to suck D:


----------



## Springlake (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, could be as simple that he was just to shocked to move after the telepathy experience. idk.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

That's another possibility, or he just didn't come up with a way to help... HE IS KIND OF SLOW!


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

XD

I guess so.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

In the chapter i predict Ageha going Berserk mode and meclhees full power shall be reviled once again!


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

I predict they run like bitches.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I predict they run like bitches.


IF they run from dholaki what they gonna do with the others???


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2008)

They kill those followers


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> They kill those followers


it seems that dholaki didnt expect to find other psy users and maybe thats gonna be his weak point


----------



## Gary (Sep 7, 2008)

Great chapter again.


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Tifa said:


> it seems that dholaki didnt expect to find other psy users and maybe thats gonna be his weak point



Highly doubt it.... very strongly...


----------



## Hodor (Sep 7, 2008)

Tifa said:


> it seems that dholaki didnt expect to find other psy users and maybe thats gonna be his weak point



I got the impression that he wasnt sure or doubted it this chapter, but at the same time, with the air there activating their psi powers, I dont know how he wouldnt know to be honest.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

enjoyable chapter again, I never stopped to think that Dholaki might not actually know why they had shown up there xD

looking forward to next weeks!


----------



## Hodor (Sep 7, 2008)

I knew dholaki didnt know, he stated before he didnt know where people were actually coming from.  I was half expecting them to tell dholaki, I dont think nemesis q would go after them for it.


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I got the impression that he wasnt sure or doubted it this chapter, but at the same time, with the air there activating their psi powers, I dont know how he wouldnt know to be honest.



Because as far as he know he might think that the only way for them to awaken is to be a tavoo.


----------



## kaz (Sep 7, 2008)

We're in the lowest 3 in the ToC again, but we're still alive!


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

ffs, how is it possible, stupid japs.


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2008)

^
That's what I do, but unfortunantly i have to delete the releases afterwards... no space on the comp.


----------



## Spike (Sep 8, 2008)

okay, thanks.

I love your releases fxu, extremely good quality.


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

fxu is awesome, and unlike barbapapa he's not a stuck up xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kaz (Sep 9, 2008)

Psyren 38:


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## spaZ (Sep 9, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> fxu is awesome, and unlike *barbapapa* he's not a stuck up xxxxxxxxxxx



You talking about the fairy tail incident a while back? LOL


----------



## fxu (Sep 9, 2008)

Pics, from 2ch, Psyren 38.

credit: Cassius @ MH


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet Mother!!!  It's _Tuesday_, and we get spoiler pics!  For _Psyren_!!!   Can we say now, that Psyren is getting more popular? 

Man, it seems like Hiryuu is gonna go up against that huge enemy that came to serve Dholaki.  And Hiryuu still looks messed up.  I'm interested in what else he can do, since I had assumed his Burst only took on the form of the Dragon's Tail.

And Sakurako looks like she fighting the the other guy.  Apparently she's gonna use Wired Mind Jack?  Hopefully, this doesn't end up being a Genjutsu battle or something.  Uchiha fight... 

That leaves Ageha, Oboro, and Kabuto to fight Dholaki perhaps.  If that's true, I really don't see how just those three could win.  

Maybe Ageha does the most damage.  Kabuto _somehow_ learns Burst and has a fucking good one to help out.  And Oboro assists with his own Burst (probably weak) and mostly uses Cure to keep the everyone going.  Obviously this could only go on for so long, but Sakurako and Hiryuu joins in (after winning their fights) and makes the difference.  But this seems like a "best-case scenario".  Dholaki is still gonna own them.


----------



## Gary (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool spoilers pics.


----------



## kaz (Sep 9, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Psyren 38:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_





fxu said:


> Pics, from 2ch, Psyren 38.
> 
> credit: Cassius @ MH
> 
> ...



The last post on the page for the lose.


----------



## fxu (Sep 9, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> The last post on the page for the lose.



I'm sorryyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Fxu stealing all the credit


----------



## Hodor (Sep 10, 2008)

spoiler pics on tuesday?!  that's amazing!  go psyren!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2008)

Hows the psyren going at rankings?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 10, 2008)

It didnt seem all that great like 2 weeks ago.. I gotta find where they post the rankings lol.  If it's getting spoilers this early, I'd imagine someone likes it lol.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2008)

Well than again its in the worst magazine possible. WSJ should keep manga that actually have decent ratings with the tankos.


Also fxu are you still going to make HQ psyren if the tanko's for it get scanned?


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2008)

Amamiya uses her ability


----------



## fxu (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, if the raws... most likely I'll do them... but it'll take time.

Considering I haven't released anything for the past 3 or 4 weeks..... let's see how that works out :\

Psyren is at the bottom


*Spoiler*: __ 




issue 42

Chagecha (Cover + CP)
One Piece
Naruto
Bleach
Bakuman
Gintama
Toriko (CP)
Reborn
Eyeshield 21
Sket Dance (CP)
Inumaru
D.Gray-man
ToLoveRu
Mago
Kochi Kame
Neuro
Psyren
Bari Haken
Jaguar


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2008)

well at least is in top 20 right?


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2008)

Holy crap, Bakuman is popular in Japan as well


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2008)

Well it's a plain copy of Bomberman, what'd you expect ?


Also fxu, I can now proudly say I can store manga  so I'll wait for your releases <3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2008)

Bomberman manga?? 

same here fxu we need your releases naw!!


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

that's true it is in the top 20 XD, but then, with only 19 manga, it would be hard to not be in the top 20.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Let's all go drug addicts on Binktopia releases


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

Felix said:


> Holy crap, Bakuman is popular in Japan as well



Bakuman isn't rated yet, but it will undoubtedly be popular based on the authors



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Well it's a plain copy of Bomberman, what'd you expect ?



it's nothing like bomberman o-o

it's about two guys writing manga >_>



Tifa said:


> well at least is in top 20 right?



lol that's the entirity of jump there

it's second last (Jaguar is always the last entry in the magazine and thus exempt from ratings)


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

I read this the other day, though I dont know how accurate it is..



> Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump is known for canceling its series (even the 2ch Early Sales info is called the "Cancellation Survival Race"). Each issue of Shonen Jump comes with a survey postcard that asks its readers to vote for their favorite series. Every week, manga serialized in Jump are ranked from most popular to least popular. Usually the less popular series tend to enjoy a very short lifespan.
> 
> Weekly Jump Readers' Journal is reporting that Eiichiro Oda revealed in the latest volume of One Piece how Weekly Jump ranks its series:
> 
> ...


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Bad editors... BAD BAD EDITORS!


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

Wish I could send in the postcards still.. I bet the majority of people dont bother with them.


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

wait this sounds bad.
IS THIS BAD NEWS FOR PSYREN?


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

The editor dislikes Psyren apparently.


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

Fuck you editor.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Word up to that.


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

Well lets hope he sees how good it's after a while >:


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Let's hope he's not being a tard.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

lets send him death threats!  that'll surely help!


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

He'd probably kill the series if that was the case.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

then we'd kill his dog, and tell him to bring it back.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

You're quite the hater aren't you ?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

I just do what I think is fair.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Granted, that does seem fair... in a way.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

I love dogs though, I couldnt kill one, someone else's gotta do that one.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

I have the cutest dog in the world, I love dogs, we need a dog hater... Where is Ammanas


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

I havnt seen him around here for a little while now, before you and him would just go back and forth posting for a while.. wonder where he went.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

IRL stuff probably.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

damn your fast, I watch that vid in your sig and by the time it's done, you posted again.. and you removed it  why


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Took away awesome from my set


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

Psyren>gantz its like Kenshin>Hiko and psyren wins XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree to Psyren > Gantz, but the rest is bullshit


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I agree to Psyren > Gantz, but the rest is bullshit


Very deep inside you agree with the rest  
btw im thinking to change my nick back to LH what you think?


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

If you have that lovely avy, if you know what I mean


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> If you have that lovely avy, if you know what I mean


No i dont .... i have destroyed that from any internet sites :/ but i could find a cool kenshin set 
NO darth Kenshin inside plix


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Dude, you need that avy, or I'll be really sad


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

o.o, I cant agree that Psyren>gantz, I love gantz too much, but psyren is good.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Dude, you need that avy, or I'll be really sad


i dont have it... and i need cool set for kenshin :/


Nomeru said:


> o.o, I cant agree that Psyren>gantz, I love gantz too much, but psyren is good.


Heretic in mah thread???


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

GantZ sucks... pretty much "HEY GUYS, I GOT 100 POINTS LOLZ, AND LOOK AT THAT GIRL, SHE HAS TRIPPLE Z IN BOOBSIZE!"


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

meh, what's wrong with some service once in a while?  did you see the one guy fucking the alien?  was that not ownage?


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Dude, if I wanted that much fan service I'd download some hentai instead.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

lol, the service has been toned down since the beginning if that makes you happier..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

btw i hope this will make you happy


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

He does not have the lightsaber... but it'll due.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

Now i need someone to make a cool set from it XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

I can


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I can


get msn


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

You know what it'll look like, rite ?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

<3 kenshin.. though not quite like that <.<.. I hope that robe's closed down below.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Who knows, Tifa <3 Kenshin XD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

Peter please dont destroy it Q_Q
and lol nomeru
and i love kenshin in friendly way XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Destroy, what are you on about 

I'm merely improving it.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

Heh, I merely made an observation in that his robe was open o.o, at least it stops where it does.


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah,


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

stop mocking mah kenshin heretics 
back playing dota XD


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

oO, what's dota?


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Dota.pickup owns =)


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 11, 2008)

off topic but whats your avitar/sig from freija?


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Hellsing.. that's the butler.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

?  I really gotta read hellsing.. and hopefully a new hellsing ultimate will come out soon, I loved the first 3, but 4 kinda.. eh, it was good, but not really as ownage as 3.


----------



## fxu (Sep 12, 2008)

I thought I would post this here cus I'm kind of a big deal... you know.




now that you've witnessed my ownage in call of duty, here


*Spoiler*: __ 




by shrimpy:

woah-hoho!
Not gonna trans the rest cuz im being lazy but amamiya's new attack is
"MIND JACK INSANITY SIZE", and the kanji is basically insane scythe, as you can see in the pic.
She's practically the resident shinigami, lol


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

nice owning


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Amamiya goes wild


----------



## Gary (Sep 12, 2008)

He kinda has to.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

He???? amamiya was a trans?? 
gogog amamiya!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

I wonder what that scythe will do


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

shinigami amamiya?? it looks great


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

She gon keel you.


----------



## fxu (Sep 12, 2008)

Maaaaaaaaaan.... that scythe is fucking crazyyyy

Psycho Amamiya on page 18


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Amamiya is officially the best for me!!! SHE ROCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 12, 2008)

The scythe's blade could have been better designed (and so could have the large guy with the hood over his head). I stand by my statement.  Nonetheless, the scythe was a cool idea, and the choice of weapon fits Amamiya perfectly. Can't wait to see what it can do. Hopefully it has some sort of ability. And if it does, will it top Melchsee's Door?


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

RAW OUT ? WHERE?!?!?


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

I knew Amamiya was mental


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Heh, I'm happy to finally get to see her powers.. sure, she had some rise and burst, but she never seemed to be the best at them..


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Omg, now we'll get to see how far behind the others really are.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

AMAMIYA I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!yeeeeeeeeeeees
KenshinxAmamiya FTW


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Amamiya if she dies, she'll have the honour of joining my list of fallen heroes...


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Since the others cant use trance at all, I'd say they're pritty far behind in this catigory


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

The honour of coming onto my list is a great one, it means she can be in my set if she dies


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

IF she dies il take mangaka with her.
WHY THE HELL SHE MUST DIE SHE WONT NO NEVER RAGE


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Not saying she will, just saying if she does.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not saying she will, just saying if she does.


if that happens( it wont) i swear psyren will become the worst crap shit around ever!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

It could still live on, but yeah it's awesomeness would decline.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Nah, she wont die right now.. she's the main love interest 

I gotta just lurk in here, you guys are always going back and forth lol..


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Haven't really seen any love interests.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Dont you remember the beginning training her her apartment

I donno.. it was also 3 in the morning when I read that, maybe I imagined it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah Ageha and Ammiya <3333  it would be good if when amamiya will be n danger Her beloved Ageha will unseal his hidden powers and save the day XD


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

I think Amamiya can handle herself there, but I do want to see Ageha fight now that he's developed it more.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, I want to see his ability.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

I wonder if he used the programming or the burst release thign whatever it was, or both.. hmm..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

i hope its not a different version of rasengan like someone mention it days ago :/


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Burst stream rather.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

I dont think it would be rasengan size, that'd be a bit small.. maybe basketball size or something, I almost think that'd be a bit small too though.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

can you imagine ageha 1 Shoting WISE member???? dude it would cool if he would go berserk again!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

He will use the big size, but burst stream it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

aint Melchees door like Ageha's trance or im confused?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

no, it's like a burst I think.. he doesnt have trance.. I dont think he does, there might be a little trance in there I guess I donno, it does go after other psi powers.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

ohh lawl :/
btw nomeru your creepy sigy where its from?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

, it's from higurashi no naku koro ni, you gotta watch it if you havnt seen it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

nah i didnt... tell whats it about and maybe i will XD
So people that have trace are actually born with it?? or they can train and achieve it?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

wha..?  I think they can train it.. they just havnt yet, they're too busy getting rise and burst, which tend to be more important for fighting I guess, but it looks like trance can be used as well.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Trance for me is like the Ultimate move....


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

I dont expect Ageha or what's his name, the other guy with the dragon tail burst, to be able to do trance very well, they're getting better and better at rise and burst, they'd be kinda uneven if they were ownage at trance aswell, a little too overpowered.. I expect Oboro to be decent-good with trance though.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Oboro..... he is good at being gay thats for sure XD


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

XD,. well he's an idol.. that's pritty much his job.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> XD,. well he's an idol.. that's pritty much his job.


lol why almost every manga must have sexual content's?? especially homosexual XD( im not against yuri though)
P.S where is Freija?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe we went to watch sometrhing/read something/to have a life lol?

Hmm.. I dont really consider Oboro to be gay.. meh, he has the look though.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

HE was happy holding Ageha though... unlike Kubo


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Hmm.. maybe he was happy he could save him, or happy he was alive?  I dont wanna think about him being gay XD.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 12, 2008)

trance is supposed to be telepathy attacks and miscellaneous stuff so i doubt ageha and hiryuu will make much use of it other than to comunicate telepatically and coordinate assaults.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

or maybe he will dominate amamiya's mind and force  her to have sex with him!!! lol evill minds and lol Sex trance


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Was playing Dotapickup... anyway I like Oboro... dependable fast evolving.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Was playing Dotapickup... anyway I like Oboro... dependable fast evolving.


Pff and you call the Greeks gay???


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol, at least Oboro hasn't butt fucked anyone lately.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Lol, at least Oboro hasn't butt fucked anyone lately.


And you say that because i doesnt show it on manga??? ask Kubo maybe he will tell you! Why you think Ageha run from him?


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Who is Kubo ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

i mean  Kabuto.... my was on Kubo Tite ( lol bleach)


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

I figured


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

o.o, what are you guys talking about


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

If you read the posts, you'll get it... Tifa thinks Oboro is gay.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

well I understand that, how'd bleach get mixed into this?


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

He mentioned Kubo, but he meant Kabuto

Kubo = Bleach manga-ka


----------



## spaZ (Sep 12, 2008)

Because tifa said kubo....


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

As I already mentioned =)


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, I thought he said Kubo on purpose meh.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Nah, an accident... I think at least.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe he just wanted to bring bleach into the conversation


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

That bad bleach fan


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Hellsing.. that's the butler.



oh , ok , thanks


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Np, now what abilities will her trance have ?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

I would assume it's like a mind rape, she hits him with that and she gets control of him or something.. it's like psyren's genjutsu.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

You mean he gets out of control ?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

I mean like she mind rapes him, she hits him with that, she enters his mind and rapes him.He may lose some control, who knows.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

I think it's more of a zanpaktou.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

i think its more like.. 1 hit and you're dead bitch


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2008)

I bet 20 bucks some of the main charcaters make up Wise.


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2008)

That would be uninteresting.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2008)

I know but still true.


----------



## kaz (Sep 13, 2008)

Bottom 3 in the ToC again and still alive.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 13, 2008)

grr, it needs to get higher!  volume 3 goes on sale when again?  october third was it?  can that effect where it's placed at all?


----------



## fxu (Sep 13, 2008)

*Trans by shrimpy*


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks fxu, as usual.


----------



## kaz (Sep 13, 2008)

fxu said:


> *Trans by shrimpy*



Whatever happened to that steiner dude that used to provide the MQ/HQ raws for Bink?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' and Tifa didnt say anything, figured since I posted it at the same time as fxu posting trans.. meh whatever


----------



## fxu (Sep 14, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Whatever happened to that steiner dude that used to provide the MQ/HQ raws for Bink?



He's still around, and scans.

But thatbabo, the guy I do Psyren with, is busy most of the week, and during the weekend barely has any time to do OP and Bleach... he does most of the cleans (90%), I just do some touch-ups, my job is mainly typesetting.

So we'll see.... I hope to one day catch up, but I doubt we'll be able to continue releasing it weekly like we used to. At least some other group stepped up to release chapters... I don't feel as bad if there were no scans whatsoever.


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Just woke up XD


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 14, 2008)

Oboro's going to be the final villain. 

Just wanted to set it down for the future generations.


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Oboro as a WISE ? Can't see it, too much Ageha love.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2008)

lol oboro is too gay for being a wise XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Stop hating on Oboro, he doesn't butt fuck at least.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Stop hating on Oboro, he doesn't buttfuck atleast.


like i told you... you don't know because mangaka doesn't show's it... what if in the next few chapters he will ask ageha to marry him??Its a manga world and everything is possible
plus he already gave us many hints about his homosexuallity


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

You're just hating.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You're just hating.


no im not.. how do you thin oboro is gonna fight in next chapter?? he's gonna try to kiss that freak and scary him!! monsters don't like gay people afterall XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

He's going to kick it's ass.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He's going to kick it's ass.


how.... he is only good at healing and nothing else.. and he has no burst or rise...neither trance i presume ...
anyway who cares about gays when we have Amamiya raping with Jack mind!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 14, 2008)

Tifa is lying.


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Tifa said:


> how.... he is only good at healing and nothing else.. and he has no burst or rise...neither trance i presume ...
> anyway who cares about gays when we have Amamiya raping with Jack mind!!!



A guy who learned rise in one try probably comes up with an ability in the middle of battle.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> A guy who learned rise in one try probably comes up with an ability in the middle of battle.


    Yeah but that will be like Sasuke in naruto.. a totally useless guy ( combat wise) suddenly will awaken imba power that will rape...


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Stop saying imba, I hate that word.


Also he's probably trained on his free time.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 15, 2008)

Seriously don't except anything from him.. it seems ageha will save the day


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

We'll see.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 15, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> We'll see.


You are too optimistic my friend...


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

No, you're too pessimistic.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 15, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> No, you're too pessimistic.


Ignorance!!! he did nothing so far to impress us... wanna bet that oboro will get his ass kicked?


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

Sure, I'll rep you if he doesn't own.


----------



## Lanstar (Sep 15, 2008)

I think it's a foolish move to look at what a character has done and relate that to what he may do in the future.  The potential of all the characters has yet to be unlocked even 10%.  Am I saying O is going to kick ass?  No.  Am I saying he is going to lose and not do anything? No.

I'm just saying that predicting how a fight will go by the past is not a good way to to predict.

Also, Sauske wasn't bad at any point in the Manga.  He was always the star in the beginning.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

Lanstar said:


> I think it's a foolish move to look at what a character has done and relate that to what he may do in the future.  The potential of all the characters has yet to be unlocked even 10%.  Am I saying O is going to kick ass?  No.  Am I saying he is going to lose and not do anything? No.
> I'm just saying that predicting how a fight will go by the past is not a good way to to predict.


Actually it is the past that predicts how the future will play out, you'd know that if you ever took a history lesson 

The character training, buildup way of thinking all plays a part in a fight, and that's been shown in the past, thus it is very much involved


> Also, Sauske wasn't bad at any point in the Manga.  He was always the star in the beginning.


Please don't get me to analyse Sasuke's character.


----------



## Lanstar (Sep 15, 2008)

History is meant to repeat itself in reality.  This isn't reality this is a creator's dream and he can do anything that he wants.  Sometimes foreshadowing can be hard to read.

Also, I don't care if you analyze Sauske's character I was just pointing that out because of what Tifa said.


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 15, 2008)

Just got done with the first 3 chapters.  First thing I thought about was HxH Greed Island


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Really -_-; I don't see Greed Island anywhere -_-;


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> Just got done with the first 3 chapters.  First thing I thought about was HxH Greed Island





Freija is Chillin' said:


> Really -_-; I don't see Greed Island anywhere -_-;



because how silly the characters were?


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Now I'm not following


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Now I'm not following



I'm asking him/her if it's the charater are silly or simliar to gon


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

None of them are that absent minded.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 16, 2008)

Lanstar said:


> Also, Sauske wasn't bad at any point in the Manga.  He was always the star in the beginning.


This is suppose to be a joke right??
Anyway predictions are made because we manga lovers love to do it!! we love to predict make theories and stuff so its like a normal day for us XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

It helps keep the flame of  the manga alive.


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Tifa said:


> This is suppose to be a joke right??
> Anyway predictions are made because we manga lovers love to do it!! we love to predict make theories and stuff so its like a normal day for us XD



that guys post 6/10 will rate again


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2008)

sasuke is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) special boy


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

isanon said:


> sasuke is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) special boy



What my Swedish fellow said.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 16, 2008)

isanon said:


> sasuke is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) special boy


I like how we all agree about this FACT


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Where is jetstorm to defend sasuke ?


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Really -_-; I don't see Greed Island anywhere -_-;



No not the characters   It's just the whole premise of being stuck in a game.  

I'm up to chapter 38 now, so I don't think it's like Greed Island anymore.  Can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 17, 2008)

Any spoilers around???


----------



## Spike (Sep 17, 2008)

I couldn't find any on 2ch, but I'm a noob so...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 17, 2008)

No worries im sure something will pop up soon XD


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, spoilers usually come out later todayXD


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

If we get any at all.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Well if we do be happy.
I would rather see spoilers for this then  naruto or bleach


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Who wouldn't....


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Narutards and bleachtards.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Amateurs I say.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Amateurs I say.



there idiots


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Amateurs is the word, you amateur.


----------



## isanon (Sep 17, 2008)

gary is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ind and im sick 

cant train today


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Amateurs is the word, you amateur.


some people don't get there heads out of there asses and think that naruto is the best manga ever  


isanon said:


> gary is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ind and im sick
> 
> cant train today



that sucks


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Örebroare håller med varandra.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> ?rebroare h?ller med varandra.



This's a english speaking forum please try your best to speak english.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Actually it is allowed as long as it's on-topic I suppose.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Actually it is allowed as long as it's on-topic I suppose.


lets see if I can find what I'm talking about.
 It's from the rules  I believe


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

I've never heard of a rule that states I have to speak English.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Shit I was thinking of another forum -_-


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Amateur........


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Amateur........



........


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

It's true, you are an amateur.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

It's true .I don't know how you put poeple under"amteur" status


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

You have a HnI set.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

....
Yes I like the manga. but I'm a sucker for all sports manga.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

HnI sucks balls.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

I like a different type of manga from you.
Fuck off


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

HnI is gay, all I'm saying.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

How far did you get?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

300 chaps.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

amateur, don't judge any manga till you're caught up.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

300 chaps was enough.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

What ever you think peter what ever you think.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Bah, bah, bah


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

any way back on topic, no spoilers makes me sad


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

I hope Psyren gets ranked higher this week.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

What was it's rank last week?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Third last.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

God fucking damn it.
Rage


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

No shit ? It might get the bucket if it doesn't rise alittle.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah I know, I wish we could do some thing about it.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Kick the editors ass


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

I R american not from japan


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Thus dumb ?


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

No, I just have no possible way to do any thing.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

.... I don't get it


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Third last.



technically it was second last since Jaguar is always at the back of jump regardless.

and guess what

Psyren is ranked in the same spot again this week =p


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

You don't have to.


^FFFFFFF


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> technically it was second last since Jaguar is always at the back of jump regardless.
> 
> and guess what
> 
> Psyren is ranked in the same spot again this week =p



That fucking fat jump editor


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

you should seriously swear like frejia.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

I haven't cursed anywhere


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

.
any  way how do you know that?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Cause I'm Freija.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Psyren is ranked in the same spot again this week =p



I mean this.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, I haven't cursed anywhere 

also that jump editor should just die.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> That *fucking* fat jump editor



I               won
But I'm still wondering how you know that?
Do you live in japan or something?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

That's stating a fact, also Ammanas is from England


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

so many biritsh


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

They have an awesome accent-


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 17, 2008)

How dare you having fun IN MY THREAD without me


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

only south ones, northerns usually don't.

^hey it's Tifa.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Have you ever been to England ?


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

No, but I talk to people from england. i turst there word.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

English accents all in all are awesome.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

And were off topic again,..........yeah but how did he knew that?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeeeeeees i got spoilers and Oboro dies!!! wohoo i was right petah now give me my reward!!!


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Wait what, SPOILERS?
LINK NEED LINK


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Yeeeeeees i got spoilers and Oboro dies!!! wohoo i was right petah now give me my reward!!!



It's sooo easy to tell you're lying.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

Liar         .>:


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 17, 2008)

Gary said:


> Wait what, SPOILERS?
> LINK NEED LINK


2ch



Freija is Chillin' said:


> It's sooo easy to tell you're lying.


if im not you will transfer your reps to me 
Kono Minikukumo Utsukushii Sekai


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not allpowed rep transsfers, I wanted a competition for my rep, but was not granted.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

no idea what 2hc is.
why did I just rep you I need to neg >:


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 17, 2008)

Nanana Crash!
and lol peter


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm serious


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

lol what, you go to the weaboo site?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

2ch is the site for spoilers in fact, though it has allot of untrustworthy sources.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

I have no idea how to get to the spoilers T_T


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Me neither really.

I just know most of them come from 2ch...


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 17, 2008)

if they lie il fucking kill them !


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

I think it's a fake spoiler.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

lol fake spoilers.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Stop copying what people are saying


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Sep 17, 2008)

Psyren is a really good manga, can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

It should be out any day now, also, nice fan art of Fairy Tail.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 17, 2008)

Fairy Tail....


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Don't go off-topic now!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Some random guy sent me a cover of this manga today on msn and was like "the main character looks like ichigo"

Am I right in replying with "what? " ?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

No, you respond with "GO TO HELL NOOB ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 17, 2008)

w8 wtf?? how ageha resemblance Ichigo?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

I have no idea, and fix your nickname


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 17, 2008)

fix my nickname ??? how


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Living Hitokiri, with a Darth Kenshin set.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

lol what, he likes tifa to much for that to happen.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Living Hitokiri, with a Darth Kenshin set.


the Darth kenshin set destroyed everything :/



Gary said:


> lol what, he likes tifa to much for that to happen.


+1 reason :/ but dunno im thinking about a name change


----------



## Mori` (Sep 18, 2008)

oh ffs if you want to chat can't you do it over msn ¬____¬

if you are going to talk in here do it about psyren like the thread is intended :/


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry Ammanas but this started about Spyren spoilers :/


----------



## Gary (Sep 18, 2008)

Tifa said:


> the Darth kenshin set destroyed everything :/
> 
> 
> +1 reason :/ but dunno im thinking about a name change


lol
 so any one understand how to get spoilers there? 



Ammanas said:


> oh ffs if you want to chat can't you do it over msn ?____?
> 
> if you are going to talk in here do it about psyren like the thread is intended :/



Shut up former mod >:


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> oh ffs if you want to chat can't you do it over msn ¬____¬
> 
> if you are going to talk in here do it about psyren like the thread is intended :/



We were talking about spoilers before it spiralled out of control 


And to get this back on-topic


Any new spoilers out that aren't fake LH ?


----------



## Gary (Sep 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> We were talking about spoilers before it spiralled out of control
> 
> 
> And to get this back on-topic
> ...



How do you know there fake?


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Because they stated a main characters death which is improbable in this part of the manga.


----------



## isanon (Sep 18, 2008)

namechanges is the root of all evil


----------



## Gary (Sep 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Because they stated a main characters death which is improbable in this part of the manga.



Yes that means the mangaka isn't scared of killing off main characters.
That's some thing very cool.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

Oboro is main??? since when???because we saw him 2 times?? only ageha amamiya and hiroshi are main


----------



## Gary (Sep 18, 2008)

well there's a chance they could become main so maybe that's it


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Tifa, they are the main group.


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 18, 2008)

Oboro can't die.  Who will hug Ageha & Asaga


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

that's a bad reason why he shouldn't die.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

thats why he should die... gay people bring manga to death.... he should try yuri instead


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol, he already did, Matsuri and Amamiya.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

we didnt see some action though... only some deep admiration from amamiya


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Really ? I thought someone said there was a scene or something  -_-;


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

WHAT WHERE HOW WHEN!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Dunno, you go check back a few pages.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

goes!!  i hope you're right!!


----------



## fxu (Sep 18, 2008)

A scene where Matsuri gropes Amamiya's boobies.

Around chapter 10 or so.

After the first call, about the time they go meet Matsuri.


----------



## Gary (Sep 19, 2008)

Damn it, do we have any spoilers yet?


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

fxu said:


> A scene where Matsuri gropes Amamiya's boobies.
> 
> Around chapter 10 or so.
> 
> After the first call, about the time they go meet Matsuri.



Hahahah, I don't even remember that myself.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

I gave you spoilers... oboro is dying and ageha goes berserk once again but amamiya saves him with a hot kiss XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

That's such a made up spoiler if anything.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> That's such a made up spoiler if anything.


Youl see soon enough my friend... youl see


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, we'll see.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Oboro doesn't deserves you sympathy peter


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol, I don't see how you can hate him, but love spartans.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Lol, I don't see how you can hate him, but love spartans.


Because i'm  one?? and its different in manga...


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

XD Oboro is awesome.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> XD Oboro is awesome.


Ok give me few reasons why he is awesome?? because he is another wannabe Itachi?


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

OY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Itachi was awesome 


Also he's learned everything in a flash, how is that not awesome.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> OY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Itachi was awesome
> 
> 
> Also he's learned everything in a flash, how is that not awesome.


So in the Flash way he learned in the Flash way he should die that is what i call awesome XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

*mumbles* ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) *mumbles*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> *mumbles* ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) *mumbles*


get over with it... the mangaka killed him .. well shit happens


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

He didn't, fake/made up spoiler by you.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He didn't, fake/made up spoiler by you.


Il make you cry when FXu will post images about his death


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

We'll see.... and with that next topic please.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Till then.. lets discuss how awesome amamiya is


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

She's totally awesome, I wonder how that trance weapon works.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

I bet she have the powers of death !! i mean her weapon is wild!!! it will cut anything !!! cant w8!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Nah, It's probably a way to screw up a persons mind.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

It will crush his mind??? but what the weapons design?? its for nothing?


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Not really, it amplifies the force behind it and it can't be brushed aside like that mind jack.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 20, 2008)

what kind of attack did you expect? trance = mental attacks and telepathy. come up with something better and original yourself before you facepalm other ppl's unoriginal attacks


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow...

Dude, I was joking... Hell, I've made this joke before...


----------



## fxu (Sep 21, 2008)

two scans are out.

by FH
this

by RH
this


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 21, 2008)

That girl has attitude! I like her "crazy style".
This was a fine chapter.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 21, 2008)

reasonable chapter, nothing really that interesting though


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Yawn good morning *yawns*


oh shit new chapter.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 21, 2008)

AMAMIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA she pwns!!! her trance is the strongest trance in psy verse!!! She is the best!!!


----------



## Gary (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh tifa, so happy for her


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 21, 2008)

Gary said:


> Oh tifa, so happy for her


Seriously the difference between their powers is great and the one she defeated wasn't a mere tavoo!! which gives more value to her victory!!
Amamiyaaaaaaa <3333


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Tifa said:


> AMAMIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA she pwns!!! her trance is the strongest trance in psy verse!!! She is the best!!!



So did Oboro die ?


----------



## Gary (Sep 21, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Seriously the difference between their powers is great and the one she defeated wasn't a mere tavoo!! which gives more value to her victory!!
> Amamiyaaaaaaa <3333



lol fan boy?

oh yeah the spoilers were fake right?


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Told you all, you better fucking realize, I OWN


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 21, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> So did Oboro die ?


fucking 2ch... il never trust spoiler chapters anymore..



Gary said:


> lol fan boy?
> 
> oh yeah the spoilers were fake right?


IS bad being a fan of amamiya ??? 
Fake or not he will die eventually BECAUSE HE SUCK he hugs people to heal them EWWW


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

I totally own.... true story.


----------



## Gary (Sep 21, 2008)

Tifa said:


> fucking 2ch... il never trust spoiler chapters anymore..
> 
> 
> IS bad being a fan of amamiya ???
> Fake or not he will die eventually BECAUSE HE SUCK he hugs people to heal them EWWW


NO lol 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> I totally own.... true story.



cool story bro


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Oboro > you Tifa.

He lives to hug another day.


----------



## Felix (Sep 21, 2008)

I must agree
She looked kinda cool though
Although it was Genjutsu


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 21, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oboro > you Tifa.
> 
> He lives to hug another day.


Heretic!! Zeus bones are trembling because of your words!!How dare you compare a goddess  like Tifa with a Shit like Oboro...


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Amamiya always looks cool.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 21, 2008)

She does look because she is!! just the impression on her face when the enemy fell into her trap!!! She is amazing!! she is incredible!!she is the best gogog amamiya sama


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Amamiya is like, the female version of Kyo, though she speaks and gives us facial expressions other than the gloom look


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 21, 2008)

and so far she is the strongest in the team!! even ageha cant surpass her powers yet


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Agreed, she is too far ahead


----------



## Sin (Sep 21, 2008)

Noizy (A pretty good scan group) released 39 too.


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, but I want binktopia


----------



## Sin (Sep 21, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yeah, but I want binktopia


We all do


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I'll wait for their quality release like a good boy.


----------



## Midus (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow, glad I decided to start reading this again. Once the one guy found his friend, I became pretty bored with the series. Just got caught up and I'm hooked again. Looking forward to more releases.


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, that's where the series really started.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 21, 2008)

Amamiya dished out some major pwnage on that tavoo.


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

I bet there were other ways to own him.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 22, 2008)

Have read the first 10 chapters. I'm really liking this series so far and hope it gets much better.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 22, 2008)

it gets somewhat better, I wouldn't say much better though


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know, Tom, I think it has improved very much since the beginning.


----------



## kaz (Sep 22, 2008)

We're out of the lowest 3 in the ToC, but in the lowest 5. 

Hey, it's an improvement.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 22, 2008)

eww psyren ahead of sket makes me sayd, I'd like to see psyren get up a bit but not at the expense of series i prefer


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

SCOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 22, 2008)

psyren on top 15?????


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

is there only 20 series in Shounen Jump ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 22, 2008)

i though psyren was top 15 of 50..... :9


----------



## Mori` (Sep 22, 2008)

no, it's in the bottom 5...


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Still awesome, came out of the shadow


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't understand why it isn't more popular.  It's a very good manga.  

I hope it isn't because there's no big ( . ) ( . )


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

That's the reason most likely


----------



## fxu (Sep 22, 2008)

Matsuri has big ( . )( . )


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, but no fan service of them.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> it gets somewhat better, I wouldn't say much better though



Awww really? Well it seems to be in its early stages so I'll give it some more time.

That and I have only read the first 10 chapters so far.


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Go read, it gets more interesting


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm doing that right now Peter. 

I'm on the part where the Psy powers are getting explained.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 23, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Go read, it gets more interesting



well i read it too and i have to say i got quite bored after 14 pages
WAAAY too much text man


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> I'm doing that right now Peter.
> 
> I'm on the part where the Psy powers are getting explained.


Awesome 


uncanny_sama said:


> well i read it too and i have to say i got quite bored after 14 pages
> WAAAY too much text man



That's just in the start and when there's revelation, keep reading ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Gary (Sep 23, 2008)

wait, how do you guys know where psyren is ranked?


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

There are rankings posted every week in the Shounen Jump I suppose.


----------



## Gary (Sep 23, 2008)

damn it, I need to find out where I can get those.


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Ask Moridin... ammanas... lol Annanas XDD


----------



## Gary (Sep 23, 2008)

I wanna find them out on my own


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Then don't ask how to get it.


----------



## Sin (Sep 23, 2008)

Peter 

Did you know you have the most posts in this thread by landslide? You're the one that keeps it alive


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Lol, I have the most posts in every thread that I post in by a landslide except HxH but I'm working on that... I went from 9:th place in that thread to second in a month XD



Now back to Psyren talk.


----------



## Gary (Sep 23, 2008)

I ment what web site.


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

none ? Shounen Jump I said.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2008)

Rofl Gary!!
Uncanny-sama you should read further the manga gets better and better!!
Ok lets talk about how oboro is gonna fight?? imo he will die lol
but seriously we will see new trance?? or maybe BURST!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Oboro will most likely use a burst.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oboro will most likely use a burst.


The super kiss of death?


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

At least he doesn't put his things up other dudes asses like the Spartans.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> At least he doesn't put his things up other dudes asses like the Spartans.


Stop changing the subject and dont blame everything to spartans 
Should i check 2ch for spoilers again?


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

First, I keep bringing that up because you're acting homophobic to him, yet you're a big fan of Spartans who actually practised butt fucking.

Also, like I've said before 2ch spoilers are usually useless.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> First, I keep bringing that up because you're acting homophobic to him, yet you're a big fan of Spartans who actually practised butt fucking.
> 
> Also, like I've said before 2ch spoilers are usually useless.


Im no homophobic its just i dont like em.. because people think that if you are greek you are gay by default and thats wrong.
im fan of Spartans because i was born in Sparta 
It just oboro in manga gives me no reason to keep him alive
and yeah 2ch sucks


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

*gets the feeling he just got owned*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> *gets the feeling he just got owned*


What a Viking like you can do against a spartan?? pfft oboro=Viking Ageha=Spartan and Amamiya=Spartan girl
btw im playing MGS3 now!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

lol, in reality I was just bored, and just so you know Vikings would've kicked the Spartans asses, mainly because of better technology, more massive numbers... and sheer rage.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> There are rankings posted every week in the Shounen Jump I suppose.



Oh, it is serialized in Shonen Jump?! 

This is news to me and I must not have noticed it earlier or something.


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

^.^

Yeah it's a jump series.


----------



## Gary (Sep 23, 2008)

Peter keeps going off topic.

any way, yeah the ranking system sounds weird if psyren is so slow


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

How is that off-topic ?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Peter is on topic Gary. 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> ^.^
> 
> Yeah it's a jump series.



Good, that means I can remember better to catch it when the other jump titles come out.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2008)

I see Uchiha in your Custom Title.... uchihas cant read psyren!! psyren only for good people lol


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Itachi was godwin


----------



## isanon (Sep 24, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Itachi was godwin


no he wasnt. people just though he was that, then he died


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 24, 2008)

Haku > Itachi


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

isanon said:


> no he wasnt. people just though he was that, then he died


He was deadly ill all the time, didn't go full out, was fucking blind... gave some of his powers to Naruto... oh and he held back a lot vs Saucegay... yeah he was godwin.


Killua said:


> Haku > Itachi



.......die


back to psyren.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2008)

Why is there Naruto Talk in my Psyren?! 

With that, I go off to read chapters 16-20. 



Tifa said:


> I see Uchiha in your Custom Title.... uchihas cant read psyren!! psyren only for good people lol



Well it is just a damn shame that some of the more rabid Uchiha fans created misconceptions of all of us eh? 

No matter what you do I'll pierce through your barriers and break through heaven.


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

ORE WO DAREDA TE OMOTTEYAGARU!?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2008)

Come to think of it, a kind of psy drill would be pretty damn awesome. 

Though I doubt such a thing would appear in this series.


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

XDDDDDD who knows, Matsuri could drill my heavens 

Oh wai-! NOOO


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2008)

Shit, I don't recognize that name. ._____.

A clear sign I need to read more Psyren.  *resumes*


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Matsuri is Amamiyas teacher


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2008)

See, I remember the Sakurano part I think but not the Matsuri part of her name.


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Sakurako


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2008)

Amamiya >matsuri   its like Kenshin >Hiko lol resemblance


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

You tard


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> You tard


Amamiya is better than Matsuri
and btw peter
should i get the moss camouflage from the end?? is it useful after?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 24, 2008)

spoilaz


*Spoiler*: __ 













summary got translated by shrimpy @ mh 

hiryuu was knocked out, gets up
"damnit, i can't dodge its attacks?...oh, what about oboro??"
before him stands a strange mass
"what the hell is this!?"

oboro - how are you feeling?
oboro explains what happened earlier
it seems this enemy was comprised of the sacrifice of many lives, so oboro attempted to cure it, returning all the lives to normal, but failed. (sorry, it's hard to explain)

hiryuu - you were trying to cure them all? hah! nice lie. (it was just an experiment to test your power...to satisfy your curiosity...)

asaga-kun!
hiryu - amamiya!!

scene cuts back to ageha and kabuto
kabuto's starting to get an idea of his power
it seems he has "visions"...a very rare power (seems to allow him to read enemy attacks ahead of time)

chapter ends with "we'll defeat him together"!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2008)

I knew oboro was useless but this .....


----------



## Gary (Sep 24, 2008)

Damn are the spoilers hard to see


----------



## isanon (Sep 24, 2008)

oboro turend his enemy to a mountin of deformed boobs


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Isanon


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 24, 2008)

Oboro has been playing Final Fantasy.  Cure hack don't work on undead in this manga


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

are you sure ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2008)

He is just soo noob that he though he will kill undead with Cure like in Final Fantasy lmao..


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

That's kinda smart actually


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> That's kinda smart actually


Smart as feeding a lion with fresh meat lol...
we need moar spoilers!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, the lion might be hungry


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yeah, the lion might be hungry


About time you replied!!
Btw does oboro have the right thing to use Burst?? because strong willed people are capable of burst!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Oboro if anyone is strong-minded about Psyren.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oboro if anyone is strong-minded about Psyren.


yeah but i mean you  must be like ageha or amamiya...stuborn and confident...
oboro is more like.. Acting cool


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Oboro is the one who is most confident in himself so far 

And stubborn, hell he didn't even want to heal Dragon cause he got bored.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

He is more lazy than stubborn (reminds of me in this occasion)
Dunno i think he will just increase his healing ability  and use some kind of AOE healing XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't see Oboro as a full-time healer.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Why not!! he would like popping in and saving the  day!!its not that bad being a healer and its not tiring as the other things could be(amamiya for example <3)


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Look at Aerith, she sucked ass.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Look at Aerith, she sucked ass.


Point taken you win 
what about ageha!!! will he show the outcome of his training by saving everyone?? melchees Door seeing I?


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, he'll go Melchsee's Door.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Full version or... or Rasengan one...


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

No fucking rasengan  *spits*

He'll go full version then burst stream it when it goes out of control.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Holy shit  but if he goes full out he will injure everyone around him!! you think he can burst stream it if he looses?


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Kabuto doesn't know how to use PSI yet, so it's fairly safe.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

according to spoilers Kabuto have the power to see the future.. aint that psi?


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

We'll see


----------



## Gary (Sep 25, 2008)

Tifa said:


> according to spoilers Kabuto have the power to see the future.. aint that psi?



i'm pretty sure it's


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

I mean he doesn't use it all the time.


As long as he doesn't have his PSI activated, Melchsee's won't attack him.


----------



## Gary (Sep 25, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I don't see Oboro as a full-time healer.


congrats on seeing wrong


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats on not contributing to the thread.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

but maybe his psi has awakened but he didnt realized yet??


----------



## isanon (Sep 25, 2008)

i see Oboro as a Smiting healer not a pure healer


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Like a paladin


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 25, 2008)

He'll be a healer who wants to tank/nuke all the time


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

Exactly


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 25, 2008)

i just read the spoilers. oboro wants to heal all those ppl who compose the enemy back to their original form and kill the enemy like that? that was very idealistic of him.

kabuto seeing the future seems like a godsend for him. he can now get rich by playing the lottery


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

He already got the lottery numbers.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 25, 2008)

> He already got the lottery numbers.


 why would he stop by winning just 1 lottery when he can win all of them for the rest of the year?


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

I doubt he can see that far.,


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 25, 2008)

he doesn't have to see them all in one go. he can just win the first one, wait until the next one comes closer so he can predict the results then.


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2008)

No, I mean, into the future, I am thinking more sharingan stylish


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Dont bring Uchiha in here pls XD


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 25, 2008)

Uchiha Kabuto? 

He's already good at running.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Kabuto ability is hax though... he will know every enemy wickness no matter what so i see him loosing this ability soon


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

You know what I meant LH, like he sees a few seconds ahead giving him battle power rather than years away.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah but still this ability is too cool for any of the good guys to keep it for long XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

We'll see


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

I hope the leader of the wise will show up and steal Kubos technique because its violating the psyren rules 
OT: for what comment you got negged peter?


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

No one in particular, I negged him for trying to teach me about the rep system


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2008)

19 more chapters until I catch up.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

why are you so slow?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> why are you so slow?



I have other stuff to do. 

I did like these chapters of Amamiya fighting with Rise Tatsuo though.


----------



## isanon (Sep 26, 2008)

any raw out yet you damn cumbuckets


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> I have other stuff to do.
> 
> I did like these chapters of Amamiya fighting with Rise Tatsuo though.



The what ? oh that shit


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

HEY anything amamiya does aint shit!! she trained those noobs and saved their asses


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

True


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Damn i need some spoilers... got anything Oden ermm i mean peter?


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope, got nothing


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Dammit.. then il guess il dl naruto and watch it because i have nothing better to do :/


----------



## Sin (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Dammit.. then il guess il dl naruto and watch it because i have nothing better to do :/


Don't punish yourself like that 

Read Kekkaishi. Probably the best weekly shounen out atm.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

reading the new chapter now.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Kekkaishi? i need more info XD
Adn btw.. the 76-77 special sucked big time.. the fucked the Asuma vs hiddan fight by wasting 20 minutes and showing us how the other teams are preparing to meet akatsuki... Stupid studio pierot


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Did he just undermine One Piece *loads shotgun*


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, I read that shit once, didn't interest me


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Il try ti later! right now iv discovered the Akatsuki skin and i like it


----------



## Sin (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oh yeah, I read that shit once, didn't interest me


How far did you get? Because I admit it starts slow, but it really does get epic when it gets going.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

10 chaps or so


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey peter should i start RE-reading RK again?


----------



## Sin (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> 10 chaps or so


Silly Peter, you should know it takes more than that 

Even OP(which I'm only at Chap 440 of, so no spoilers plx <3) starts out pretty slow, taking ~100 chapters to really get going.

I'd say Kekkaishi gets epic when Gen is introduced (which is only like 30-40 chapters)


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Hey peter should i start RE-reading RK again?


No, go read SDK, if you liked RK (lol who am I kidding, you loved it)

You'll love this.


Sin said:


> Silly Peter, you should know it takes more than that
> 
> Even OP(which I'm only at Chap 440 of, so no spoilers plx <3) starts out pretty slow, taking ~100 chapters to really get going.


BLASPHEMER, IT TAKES 50 CHAPTERS THEN MIHAWK GETS THERE *un-sheats sword.





> I'd say Kekkaishi gets epic when Gen is introduced (which is only like 30-40 chapters)



Sounds like something I might read in school.


----------



## Sin (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> No, go read SDK, if you liked RK (lol who am I kidding, you loved it)
> 
> You'll love this.
> BLASPHEMER, IT TAKES 50 CHAPTERS THEN MIHAWK GETS THERE *un-sheats sword.
> ...


Mihawk was epic, I'll give you that much 

But the manga as a whole gets amazing during the Alabasta Arc.

At least, it did for me.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Deeper Kyo? hmmm well it haves samurai so why not!
TO me RK is the greatest manga ever made so yeah i love it


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Sin said:


> Mihawk was epic, I'll give you that much
> 
> But the manga as a whole gets amazing during the Alabasta Arc.
> 
> At least, it did for me.


...............  Logue Town *gets in stance for executing Sin*



Tifa said:


> Deeper Kyo? hmmm well it haves samurai so why not!
> TO me RK is the greatest manga ever made so yeah i love it



You better love SDK I'?ll force you too.


----------



## Sin (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> ...............  Logue Town *gets in stance for executing Sin*
> 
> 
> 
> You better love SDK I'?ll force you too.


 

Do you read monthly shounen Peter? Like SE, FMA and the such?


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

I read Soul Eater when chap one was new... so before NF got a hold of it , I quit around chap 50 though, my comp broke and haven't taken it up since then, FMA I read, but if it is monthly I usually go for Seinen...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Peter im a lazy bastard can you link me your thread with SDK <333


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Stark FC


----------



## Sin (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I read Soul Eater when chap one was new... so before NF got a hold of it , I quit around chap 50 though, my comp broke and haven't taken it up since then, FMA I read, but if it is monthly I usually go for Seinen...


Have you not picked it up for any particular reason?


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope, just haven't like, thought of it really, and I'm really lazy.


Stopped reading when professor 'I have a screw through my head' Stein.went into hiding. Because he was charged with killing someone I don't remember who, I think it was that Zombie teacher.


----------



## Sin (Sep 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Nope, just haven't like, thought of it really, and I'm really lazy.
> 
> 
> Stopped reading when professor 'I have a screw through my head' Stein.went into hiding. Because he was charged with killing someone I don't remember who, I think it was that Zombie teacher.


Oh I see. You stopped right before the epic fights started


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

ok il look thanks XD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Im in the Second place peter and il catch up someday ( if anyone besides us post in here lol)Only what amanas gave us :/ and no scanalations yet


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

Psyren needs to get a steady fast raw-scanner.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Well start the working peter your good at scanalactions XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

<_< >_> *gets the fuck out*


----------



## fxu (Sep 26, 2008)

Cassius @ MH



Cassius said:


> Uhm, i don't know witch are exactly this pics, but it appears that this week Psyren will have more pages, 19+extras.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

!!! Extras !! hell yeah thanks a lot FXU


----------



## fxu (Sep 27, 2008)

clarification by shrimpy



			
				shrimpy said:
			
		

> those pages are quite illegible but are a summary pretty much of every character that's arrived until now. if people have just started getting into it, i'd imagine they'd be lost, so that's probably why it's come out now. bout dang time too, though i still question why we aren't getting the little "next chapter" lines at the end... once those show up i'll feel more comfortable about psyren's future


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, at least it's a sign that people are starting to read psyren, just that they had no fucking clue who everyone was.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

... this worries me ... dont tell me the mangaka is thinking about ending psyren


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 27, 2008)

not the mangaka but maybe shonen jump


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

They Keep useless mangas because they have big boobs and they dont keep a good one like psyren?...pathetic


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 27, 2008)

they keep useless mangas because of the boobs and their anime


----------



## Gary (Sep 27, 2008)

damn it shouen jump keep this.


----------



## fxu (Sep 27, 2008)

*Psyren 40 raw*


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 27, 2008)

40 raw already?  Is that normal?

edit: Nevermind, got the numbers mixed up


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

Sj can't possibly thinking of ending the manga? It was finally getting good aswell

Volume sales im sure are good so I see no reason, tho SJ were about to cancel HxH so who knows.


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

Did I see a raw


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Psyren 40 by hitsugaara*


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 28, 2008)

So, Oboro gave the thing cancer?


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Come on now LH, you can't hate Oboro after this


----------



## fxu (Sep 28, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> So, Oboro gave the thing cancer?



He "tried" bringing back all the species that were combined to make that beast, alive.

That's what he says... but looking at the images and how he says it... he sounds like a crazy scientist just meddling around and doing stuff till something happens.

In other words, he wanted to see what he was capable of.

I can sense Oboro hiding a dark past... something is seriously wrong with him.


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

I can see Oboro being a WISE, he has the potential 


And the mindset.


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2008)

Man, this manga keeps on getting more awesome.

Oboro is epic win, Kabuto can see the future, god damn =D


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

More like he can feel the future.


Like a creepy feeling.


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I can see Oboro being a WISE, he has the potential
> 
> 
> And the mindset.



Yeah, me too. Oboro is giving off crazy vibes all around


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Come on now LH, you can't hate Oboro after this


Oboro plays Final Fantasy A lot so he cant be that bad


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah well he is not bad and stuff but that doesnt make him non gay


----------



## Power16 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oboro is a beast, we know he's going to have some trouble with his darkside.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Obodo has a darkside???


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

More like he has that side that treats humans like bugs.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Would you hug Bugs..?


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Bugs ? oh  Not the same thing.


----------



## kaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Back to lowest 3 again.


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

That damn editor, can't we just kick his ass ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Psyren back to lowest 3?? why is that!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

The editor is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), that's why.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

i wonder which manga is number 1...dont tell me Naruto or Bleach...


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

One Piece I think  maybe Cantabile.


----------



## kaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> The editor is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), that's why.



The readers determine the rank most of the time. Don't just hate on the editor. 



Tifa said:


> i wonder which manga is number 1...dont tell me Naruto or Bleach...



One Piece the majority of the time.


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

*Hates on the editor*


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2008)

I swear, if some huge boob chick with half her shirt open showed up, Psyren would shoot up 10 ranks -_-


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

AT LEAST! Japanese people are perverts, we all know this.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah so Amamiya needs to do some plastic and we are fine XD


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2008)

I really don't want Psyren to have to sacrifice not having fanservice to shoot up ranks, but I don't want it to get canceled either


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 28, 2008)

matsuri needs to molest amamiya soon or psyren will get cancelled


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> yeah so Amamiya needs to do some plastic and we are fine XD



Or Matsuri could pose in a bikini.


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2008)

Or Oboro and Kabuto could make out.

That'd bring in Japan's biggest fanbase


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Fangirls


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 28, 2008)

oboro should die. he is probably why psyren is in trouble.


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2008)

I have to admit, Oboro is pretty epic lately.


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

He is the only one who has shown the mindset, personality and potential to actually be one of the WISE


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

I think oboro is evil.. he wanted to test his powers not to save peoples


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

I doubt evil, just super bored at life.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

which makes him evil.....


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 28, 2008)

Only 5 more chapters left. 

This story is really getting good now.


----------



## Franckie (Sep 28, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> This story is really getting good now.



Yes it is. 
I have to admit I didn't expect much when I started reading it but it's pretty good.


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Only 5 more chapters left.
> 
> This story is really getting good now.



Didn't I tell you ?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes you did and now I am caught up. 

So this is 10 years in the future with the take over of W.I.S.E. happening in 2009 eh? 

I wonder what Matsuri will think about that. Also Amamiya's abilities are awesome. pek


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

What Matsuri will think about that... well that depends if they get away from the WISE.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2008)

I think they will get away. Doakl or whatever is the only threat atm but I think they can slip away from him.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 29, 2008)

Oboro was good this chapter again, he's probably my favourite character right now

lol @ psyren being back in the bottom 2 xD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2008)

^I call bullshit in regards to that. 

It should be higher.


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> which makes him evil.....



Not yet. Not just yet.

But yes, sooner or later I expect Oboro to go down that


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 29, 2008)

Wait...5 issues left?  Psyren as a non long series makes sense.  Wanted more of the weasely guy, which I'm getting now so I guess no real need to complain.

And Oboro is beautiful.  That haughtiness that comes with knowing you are better than most without being ill natured in general.  What's not to like about the guy.


----------



## Gary (Sep 29, 2008)

damn it, only 5 left


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2008)

I dont think its possible to finish the manga in 5 chapters......


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Oboro was good this chapter again, he's probably my favourite character right now
> 
> lol @ psyren being back in the bottom 2 xD



Matsuri, and it's bottom 3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2008)

Amamiya  and oboro is gay


----------



## fxu (Sep 29, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Wait...5 issues left?  Psyren as a non long series makes sense.  Wanted more of the weasely guy, which I'm getting now so I guess no real need to complain.
> 
> And Oboro is beautiful.  That haughtiness that comes with knowing you are better than most without being ill natured in general.  What's not to like about the guy.





Gary said:


> damn it, only 5 left





Tifa said:


> I dont think its possible to finish the manga in 5 chapters......



LOL!!

Temporal Thought was saying 5 chapters left to catch up to us in his/her reading.


----------



## isanon (Sep 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> oboro is gay


i thought he had the hots for agehas sister


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 29, 2008)

isanon said:


> i thought he had the hots for agehas sister



I think it's the other way around  She has the hots for him


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, Kevin said he had 5 chaps left until he was up to date guys, it's not finishing


----------



## isanon (Sep 30, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> I think it's the other way around  She has the hots for him


yeah well he doesnt seem to mind her either

ps. i dont know why i have sus's avy in my sig so dont ask


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Because we all love Susano-O that's why, also Amamiya x Ageha is canon already.


----------



## isanon (Sep 30, 2008)

no it seems my sig is linked to his avy


----------



## Mori` (Sep 30, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Matsuri, and it's bottom 3



Matsuri! and it's bottom 2  

jaguar doesn't count since it is always the last item in jump irrespective of popularity xD



fxu said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Temporal Thought was saying 5 chapters left to catch up to us in his/her reading.



lmao i was wondering what they were all getting worked up about


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Obviously it counts! It's a manga isn't it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2008)

AmamiyaxMatsuri is more canon 
and Amamiya >Matsuri any time... because she survived the game it doesnt means that she is stronger EVEN if she is her teacher! ( ohh god what im starting)


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

She proved how much stronger she was by owning Agehas Melchsees door while Amamiya shit herself when she saw it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2008)

Well Matsuri is more experienced and she probably seen Melchees door somewhere before..it doesnt means that she is stronger overall


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

No she hasn't, the only one who ever had Melchsee's door was a dude 100 years ago, read the manga, because I have no idea what you have read.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> No she hasn't, the only one who ever had Melchsee's door was a dude 100 years ago, read the manga, because I have no idea what you have read.


  What meant to say that she maybe have seen something similar and maybe she know how to control such power


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Tifa said:


> What meant to say that she maybe have seen something similar and maybe she know how to control such power



Not probably, and very unlikely.


----------



## Sin (Sep 30, 2008)

Matsuri is most definitely stronger.

I really hope Nemesis Q gives her another chance.


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

I want to see some interaction between Nem Q, like TALKING.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2008)

There must be an explanation for nemesis about not talking


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

He doesn't have a real head ? :lma


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He doesn't have a real head ? :lma


Maybe he doesnt have a tongue??


----------



## kaz (Oct 1, 2008)

Volume 3 cover:


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought Dragon's hair was blue too?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 1, 2008)

lol ageha


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2008)

You people scared me with that ending in 5 chapters stuff. Glad it was a misunderstanding.

Also AmamiyaXAgeha is something I don't mind at all. 

Wait, was there an actual argument about Amamiya being stronger than Matsuri? :S



Yanniv said:


> Volume 3 cover:



I love it. pek


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Volume 3 cover:


Someone changed their minds


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2008)

^That spread is awesome too. pek

God, I want an Amamiya set. D:


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2008)

I like the red haired Dragon better tbh.

Now just make Amamiya blonde and we're good to go


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll agree with you on the Red Hair.

Aww but the white hair goes better with Amamiya's "Ice Queen" vibe she has going on at times.


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

I like Amamiya's white hair, it's perfect.


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2008)

If you look at that color spread, it's not really white.

It's the lightest blue with some white, but it's not fully white.


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

That's because it's representing white, what should the manga-ka do ? leave it unfilled


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> That's because it's representing white, what should the manga-ka do ? leave it unfilled


There's a lot of ways to "fill in" white. Look at the spread I posted. Only a small part of her hair is actually white, most of it is actually light blue.

Though Kevin made a good point, it fits the whole "Ice Queen" thing.


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

Indeed, and it's still white.


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Indeed, and it's still white.


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

Indeed, but I'm right.


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Indeed, but I'm right.


That's your view on it, yeah


----------



## fxu (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm loving the cover.... but Asaga with red hair? so what the fuck is it... blue or red :\

If we had to choose... I would say red. Not only does it go with his whole theme of "dragon" and "fire" (which he'll learn soon [pyrokinesis]), but we already have 2 others characters with blueish hair, Ageha and Amamiya.

I'll be ordering this volume once I get a hold of the ISBN.... does anybody know it?


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2008)

> I'm loving the cover.... but Asaga with red hair? so what the fuck is it... blue or red :\


I don't think it's horribly uncommon for mangaka to change the color of certain things as they develop their manga. Maybe he just noticed 3 of the main characters had the same hair color


----------



## Spike (Oct 1, 2008)

he could have dyed his hair.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 1, 2008)

fxu said:


> I'll be ordering this volume once I get a hold of the ISBN.... does anybody know it?



ISBN Code：	978-4-08-874580-0 

according to Shueishas page selling it at any rate


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 1, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> ^That spread is awesome too. pek
> 
> God, I want an Amamiya set. D:


Another worshiper in the pocket 

Andi actually like ammamiya's white/blue hair XD


----------



## fxu (Oct 1, 2008)

chapter 41 summary


*Spoiler*: __ 



まずアゲハとカブト二人でわざと見つかるように逃げる
そんで途中アゲハは隠れる(メルゼズドア出すのに時間かかるらしいから)
カブト逃げる(時間稼ぎ)けどついに攻撃をくらう(自分の周りかこまれたから逃げれなかった)
ドルキに殴られたり蹴られたりして何が見えるのか質問される
幻視タイプには未来予知などがあるがカブトには死の脅威が見えるらしい
ドルキ「もう一人はお前を見捨てて逃げたか？」
カブト「おいクソバイザー野郎。ひとつ言っておく」「俺はどんな事からも逃げ出す根性と信じられる人間を見抜く観察眼だけはもってる」

「アイツは絶対裏切らん」

ドルキ「不愉快だ。気が変わった……消えろクズ」

「クズにしか見えない風景もあるんだぜ」
俺の見た風景をお前にも見してやりたかったぜ

ドルキの少し後ろにアゲハが

アゲハ「行け――俺の新しい”暴王の月”！」

てな感じ

日本語下手ですんません


it seems there's an exchange of words between Kabuto and Dholaki...




no trans


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 1, 2008)

Whole chapter is talking??? this wont help psyrens reputation :/


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Whole chapter is talking??? this wont help psyrens reputation :/


If the only thing that can save Psyren is ongoing 100% action like Bleach, I don't really want it to be saved 

A talking chapter that may reveal things about WISE is good.


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> I don't think it's horribly uncommon for mangaka to change the color of certain things as they develop their manga. Maybe he just noticed 3 of the main characters had the same hair color



Dragon dyed his hair


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> If the only thing that can save Psyren is ongoing 100% action like Bleach, I don't really want it to be saved
> 
> A talking chapter that may reveal things about WISE is good.



I agree.  Bleach feels like it's only 5 pages long most of the time


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

Bleach is like 1 page talk the rest is filler action.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 2, 2008)

oboro's hair should be pink.


----------



## Gary (Oct 2, 2008)

damn it, no trans.


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

We'll just have to wait and see


----------



## fxu (Oct 2, 2008)

Lingwe @ MH


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'll try and translate some of it, althought I'm still learning so there are probably some errors and so we'll have to wait for shrimpy to provide the full translation. There are also some parts that I can't get.

Ageha and Kabuto find a way to escape
Ageha hides (Melchee's Door takes a long time to come out)
Kabuto runs away (to buy time) but finally makes an attack (he was surrounded and couldn't escape)
Dholaki makes punches and kicks what can he see
The Visionary type can see the future that exists, Kabuto can see future threats

Dholaki: "So one of you has already disappeared. Did he run away?

Kabuto: "Hey bastard. I'll just say one thing (now comes a really long run on sentence that I have no idea how to break it up).
"He definitely won't betray me"

Dholaki "Disgusting. I've changed my mind....disappear brat"
"Damn, I can only see scenery. I can only see things you want me to see"

Ageha is just behind Dholaki
Ageha "Go! My new Explosive King Moon"

A feeling

Sorry for the bad Japanese

I still need to a do a lot of study.


----------



## Gary (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks for the trans FXU


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmmm that is interesting. I wonder why it takes a long time to come out even when he is in the future?


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 2, 2008)

It's probably so he can't spam it


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

Probably because he's altering it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 2, 2008)

Or probably he is getting weaker ?


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd say altering it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> It's probably so he can't spam it



Good thought though Freija may be right as well. It may not be the same Black sphere we saw when he was training with Matsuri.


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Nor the one he first displayed.


----------



## fxu (Oct 4, 2008)

*Psyren 41 raw*


*Spoiler*: __ 




When I saw the first page I was like wtf?!?! ... this isn't psyren, this is animal planet or something XD ...

Probably about being calm and how you watch your predator move so you can outsmart him


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks fxu, and I decided to rep you


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm liking the way this chapter looks. 

Now for a group to get finished with it. =/


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

Trust fxu and he shall deliver to you


----------



## fxu (Oct 5, 2008)

*Scan by Hueco Mundo
Scan by JIDE*


----------



## kaz (Oct 5, 2008)

Same position for next week's issue.


----------



## Shade (Oct 5, 2008)

Awesome chapter was awsome. Can't wait to see the new Melcheezse's door.


----------



## Gary (Oct 6, 2008)

It seems the new chapter is out.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 6, 2008)

kabuto has danger sense and he is good with rise and trance. best combination so far IMO since he can now brag that he is amamiya's psychic soul mate


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2008)

fxu said:


> *Scan by Hueco Mundo
> Scan by JIDE*



Thanks. 

This Menace ability sounds interesting. I wonder if it could evolve or just how far it can go. ?

Also I want to see what the new Melchee's door can do. Just how much damage it may cause is making me excited.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2008)

Meh, looks like its being dragged a bit right now.


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

I doubt it will cause much damage, but it's more compact form is probably faster, and he called it explosive, so my guess is that it explodes with contact of PSI.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I doubt it will cause much damage, but it's more compact form is probably faster, and he called it explosive, so my guess is that it explodes with contact of PSI.



Which I'm wondering about how big that "explosion" may be. ?


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

probably small but "compact" if that makes any sense


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2008)

Small size, big boom is as easy as it gets I think.


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

As usual then ?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> As usual then ?



You bet.


----------



## fxu (Oct 8, 2008)

psyren 42 spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 




bleach91 @ MH

飛んでるヤツは既にコアを貫かれ灰になっている
カブト唖然、
ドルキはもう一度来たら把握するつもりらしい

アゲハ回想

マリーにプログラムという技術を学ぶ

簡略するとプログラムは、
バーストを構築する際に予め幾つかの行動をイメージしてから放つもので、
その法則で行動するバーストを放てる。

アゲハが構築したプログラムは３つ

１、高速前方発射
２、30m圏内での自動PSI感知攻撃

ドルキはこの攻撃をかわすが、

３、２回目の追尾攻撃

これにより右腕が切り落とされる

怒るドルキ

見開きでドルキが巨大なPSIを作り上げ
アゲハもそれに対抗して巨大なのを作り上げたところで終わり。

Lingwe @ MH

The flying thing has already had it's core pierced and turned into ash

Kabuto is stunned

Dholaki already has probably grasped the situation

Ageha has a flashback of creating a program with Marie

(this one I'm a bit unsure of)Simplifying the program,
while creating/compressing it he prepares an image which he then fires,
That rules where it can go

Ageha has built the program to do three things

1. To attack quickly
2. To automatically attack any PSI it senses in a 30 metre radius

Dholaki dodges this attack

3. To home in on him for a second attack

This cuts off Dholaki's arm

Dholaki gets angry

Dholaki uses a huge PSI
It ends with Ageha going up against this huge PSI


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the spoilers fxu XD
and anyone thinks the beginning of 41 chapter was lulz? with zebras and stuff?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2008)

Well shit, I like how he is just shrugging off the loss of an arm like it is nothing.


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

I dislike how he lost an arm, though the fact that Melchsee's door is attracted to PSI I can't see how it would be overlooked, and Ageha is going to get his ass kicked.


----------



## Gary (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the spoilers fxu


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the spoilers fxu..... now do anyone want to discuss the spoilers.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 9, 2008)

Dholaki dies...


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

Nah, he'll whoop the ass of Ageha.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 9, 2008)

dholaki will get serious and kabuto will be able to escape. ageha will have a bit more problem doing that though


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 9, 2008)

is the raw out yet?


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> dholaki will get serious and kabuto will be able to escape. ageha will have a bit more problem doing that though



Yeah, he pissed off Dholaki majorly.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 10, 2008)

Armless Dholaki=dead...


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

More like

Armless Dholaki = Dead Ageha.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 10, 2008)

and thats because???


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

His PSI is 1000 times more powerful ?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I dislike how he lost an arm, though the fact that Melchsee's door is attracted to PSI I can't see how it would be overlooked, and Ageha is going to get his ass kicked.



Well, his power has only ever had one other person have it in the past so I'm assuming it is rare and super powerful etc.

Oh, I'll agree with you on Ageha getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, Dholaki was caught by surprise and has probably figured out Ageha's burst by now.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2008)

Now what I want to know is how he will counter/what will he counter with. 

I wouldn't be surprised if he somehow regenerates his arm like nothing happened or something.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 10, 2008)

lol Picolo and NO if ageha gets his ass kicked by dholaki then he have  not chance to beat the other wise...Dholaki cant be THAT strong and if ageha uses full version of Melchees dholaki can kiss his live ass goodbye


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2008)

Mmm well it feels like he has a bit more plot relevance behind him. I don't think Ageha will exactly defeat him flat out but make it so he has to retreat or something. I don't know.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol Picolo and NO if ageha gets his ass kicked by dholaki then he have  not chance to beat the other wise...Dholaki cant be THAT strong and if ageha uses full version of Melchees dholaki can kiss his live ass goodbye



lol, I doubt that after 50 chapters... not even that he's going to defeat one of the strongest PSI users in existance.


----------



## Gary (Oct 11, 2008)

Do we have a raw yet?


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2008)

Not that I know.


----------



## Gary (Oct 11, 2008)

Damn it.well have we gotten the how it ranks yet?


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh shit, I thought it was sunday today,  the chapter is out.


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the raw fxu <333 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome chapter... And Ageha is so dead.


----------



## Sin (Oct 11, 2008)

Fuck yeah.

I really wasn't expecting it to be like that


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 11, 2008)

Ageha better start running


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2008)

Ageha better, like we say in swedish "lägger benen på ryggen"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 11, 2008)

Too bad for you guys.. Ageha's TRUE power shall awaken  and holy shit at dholaki's power


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, oh man, Ageha better have perfect rise to one helluva level


----------



## fxu (Oct 11, 2008)

Translation has been out for about an hour.

A scan should appear soon.

*Trans by shrimpy*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks again fxu.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 11, 2008)

Is that normal?


*Spoiler*: __ 



For the Bird to turn to stone before it dies.


----------



## fxu (Oct 12, 2008)

*Scan by LazyBumScans*


----------



## kaz (Oct 12, 2008)

fxu said:


> *Scan by LazyBumScans*



Thanks.

All these good chapters, but no luck on the toc.

Speaking about the toc, we're still in the lowest five for next week.


----------



## fxu (Oct 12, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Thanks.
> 
> All these good chapters, but no luck on the toc.
> 
> Speaking about the toc, we're still in the lowest five for next week.



Volume 2 managed to grab #20 of Shueisha sales... let's hope volume 3 does a lot better. Let us know if you hear anything. Volume sales is the only thing that will keep this manga alive. I think that's why it has managed to stay afloat without getting axed. I think the editors wanted to wait and see how well volume 3 would do.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 12, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Yes they are tavoo's after all


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll wait for fxu to catch up with the chapters  until then raws and scripts are good enough.


----------



## fxu (Oct 12, 2008)

I gave up on scanning.... unless tank raws appear.

So I recommend you to download the scans that appear. They're improving.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2008)

Really ?  I'll take your word on that


----------



## Ex Cathedra (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello Psyren thread. I commend you all for your excellent tast in manga! It'll be exciting to see how Melchese's door pushed to the limit again. Next chapter looks to have some Deidara-level explody. I can't wait.


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

I believe that Ageha will go all out, still won't be able to handle that kind of PSI though.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2008)

*Keeps hoping Psyren does not get the axe*

This chapter was good. Ageha staring down death like this is awesome. Lets see how he does in this week's chapter.


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

Unless he goes full Melchsee's Door, there is no way he can have a chance to decrease that power, not to mention him powering up like that is like a feast for him.


----------



## Ex Cathedra (Oct 14, 2008)

I wonder if he figured out another way to deal with the situation. Just because the guy summond H-bomb level psy, doesn't mean it detonates. It's like FRS with Naruto. If it doesn't make contact, Lulz he's SOL. If Ageha can pierce his core first, it's all good.


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

He won't defeat Dholaki this early in the manga.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2008)

Full melchees=dead dholaki or seriously injured...its gonna be intense battle


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

I doubt he'd go injured, all that PSI he gathered would fill Melchsee's quite well I believe


----------



## fxu (Oct 14, 2008)

Just received volume 3 so I'll post some pictures of the pages between the chapters and stuff.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2008)

AMAMIYA and Ageha!!! <3333333333333


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome 

Thanks fxu.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 15, 2008)

wheres mah spoilers??? i want to know if i was right about ageha dominating!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

No sort of spoiler for any manga apart from HxH are out to my knowledge, so we'll have to wait.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks fxu. I love those pages. 



Tifa said:


> AMAMIYA and Ageha!!! <3333333333333



Awesome pairing is awesome.


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree, the calm and smart socio pat combined with the dumb but strong main character


----------



## fxu (Oct 15, 2008)

Ageha x Fubuki is cannon 

[Fubuki = Ageha's sister]


----------



## spaZ (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't hes the i*c*st type of guy.


Also fxu do you play vcod for drt?


----------



## fxu (Oct 15, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I don't hes the i*c*st type of guy.
> 
> 
> Also fxu do you play vcod for drt?



Na... I played against them last week.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 15, 2008)

Ohh your on vandread.

I didn't even realize cal was having a tournament till yesterday. I wish I got back into that game earlier.


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

Vandread


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 15, 2008)

Btw is psyren still on last 5?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 15, 2008)

I just hope we at least get to see the end of this arc, if Psyren gets the axe.


----------



## fxu (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes... Psyren is second-to-last in the weekly rankings.

Let's hope we hear good news about volume sales


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 15, 2008)

I dont understand... what psyren lacks that the OP/HxH and other have?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 15, 2008)

I haven't read either One Piece or HunterxHunter so I can't speak, but what does _Bleach_ have that Psyren doesn't?

Seriously, Amamiya>Rukia.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 15, 2008)

Bleach has Hitsugaya   One of the most popular characters in Japan, for some odd reason.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah maybe he is i wont argue that but HOW and why it is famous....


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 15, 2008)

Is he really that popular?  Even outside his anime?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 15, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Is he really that popular?  Even outside his anime?


  dunno outside but pierrot made an exclusive bleach movie about him ....


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 15, 2008)

all the popular mangas have more yaoi pairings than this one


----------



## fxu (Oct 15, 2008)

That's because every little 14-year-old japanese kid wishes to be him.

White spiky hair, gets to boss around a big-boobed girl, carries around a sword and defeats monster. Pretty much everything that those fucking losers can't do.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2008)

fxu said:


> Yes... Psyren is second-to-last in the weekly rankings.
> 
> Let's hope we hear good news about volume sales



Damn it. 



Tayimus said:


> Seriously, Amamiya>Rukia.



So true it isn't even funny.



blazingshadow said:


> all the popular mangas have more yaoi pairings than this one



Its always the Yaoi fan girls. -______-



fxu said:


> That's because every little 14-year-old japanese kid wishes to be him.
> 
> White spiky hair, gets to boss around a big-boobed girl, carries around a sword and defeats monster. Pretty much everything that those fucking losers can't do.



Fucking hilarious.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 15, 2008)

Maybe Psyren needs a pedo 

Naruto - Oro
HxH - Hisoka


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 15, 2008)

fxu said:


> That's because every little 14-year-old japanese kid wishes to be him.
> 
> White spiky hair, gets to boss around a big-boobed girl, carries around a sword and defeats monster. Pretty much everything that those fucking losers can't do.



BWA HA A A AHA HAA HAHA AHAAHAHAHA AHAHAHA A AHA AHAH!!!!! 

Hey, wait a sec, when I was 14 I wanted to boss around a big-boobed girl, carry a sword, and defeat monsters.  Was I a fucking loser?
















I guess so...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 16, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> Maybe Psyren needs a pedo
> 
> Naruto - Oro
> HxH - Hisoka


Hisoka aint Pedo...
Kuroro in other hand


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 16, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Not a pedo?  ....HAHAHAHAHA.  *Oh Tifa.  You're a female.*  Stung that Hisoka won't look at you as a ripening fruit?



I thought Tifa was a dude...   When I thought Tifa was a girl, someone came up with the FreijaxTifa *YAOI* joke...  

On second thought, it's not important, anyway.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2008)

I hate ambiguous or clearly opposing gender names.  How else am I supposed to randomly guess sex?  I don't have avatars and sigs up and those don't even help.  Ah well, the attempted joke stays!  A clear marker for those in the future who may make my mistake!  Do not follow in my footsteps!  

I've clearly been reading too much HSDK and have Shinpaku on the brain.


----------



## Freija (Oct 16, 2008)

There's only really one great manga with the letters SDK and it's not HSDK


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 16, 2008)

Any spoilers for the next chapter?  Where for art thou, fxu?


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 16, 2008)

Late spoilers scare me.  I hope it didn't get canceled


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 16, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> Late spoilers scare me.  I hope it didn't get canceled



Do not mention this. 



GaryDAI said:


> Maybe Psyren needs a pedo
> 
> Naruto - Oro
> HxH - Hisoka



Seeing as Orochimaru is fail and Hisoka is win I'd rather not take the 50% chance we may end up with a crap character.


----------



## fxu (Oct 17, 2008)

No spoilers 

It's all good... Have faith in the almighty Nemesis Q. As we travel together down this bumpy road of uncertainty, he is our bright star in the end. He will guide us to safety.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 17, 2008)

Nemesis Q vs Dholaki anyone?


----------



## fxu (Oct 17, 2008)

Nemesis Q is able to do time vortexes... I don't even wanna know what he can do when attacking ._.

flip the world upside down...?


----------



## fxu (Oct 17, 2008)

Spoiler out, but no trans...

putting it through google won't make sense... AT ALL. (I tried :x )

So w/e, here's the script just in case any translators appear around here


*Spoiler*: __ 




ｱｹﾞﾊ「朧…お前が…」
　
朧「……ﾆﾔ」
　
雨宮「あの新聞に書かれた一連の事件…貴方が起こすものだったのね…」
　
朧「…力を試したくなったのさ。誰だってそうだろ？新しいｹﾞｰﾑを買ったらすぐにそれをやりたがる。ただの好奇心さ」
　
ﾄﾞﾗｺﾞｰﾝ「何をﾍﾗﾍﾗしてやがる…！その好奇心でどれだけの人間が犠牲になったと思ってやがるんだ…！」
　
朧「…僕達は特別な力を得た、選ばれた人間なんだ。強きものが生き残り…弱きものは…消える…、自然の摂理じゃないか」
　
ｱｹﾞﾊ「っざけんな…！いったいなんの為にﾜｲｽﾞに…！」
　
朧「高みを求めて」
　
雨宮「高み…貴方のしていることは地に堕ちたも同然よ…！」
　
朧「…傲りが過ぎないか雨宮くん
　
最初から誰も天に立ってなどいない
君も　僕も
神すらも
だがその耐え難い天の座の空白も終わる
これからは
　
僕が天に立つ
　
さようなら
ｻｲﾚﾝﾄﾞﾘﾌﾄの諸君
そしてさようなら
夜科アゲハ
　
君とはもう一度
アーッしたかった」
　
ドン！

暇なんで妄想を
　
VSｵﾎﾞﾛｰ戦
　
ｱｹﾞﾊ「かｯ…は……ｯ…」
　
朧「どうだい？僕の力…『生命の樹』は？
この樹は『命』に反応し、それを襲う。そうだな…君の暴王の月に似てるかもしれない…
僕はあの時、そう君の力を見た時から君のような力が欲しかった。だからCUREの力に『ﾌﾟﾛｸﾞﾗﾑ』を加えたのさ…
まぁ治癒の力も気にいってるけどね。
さぁどいてくれるか。僕にはその子達を殺さなければいけないんだ」
　
ｱｹﾞﾊ「…ﾊｧ…ﾊｧ…ﾏﾘｰ達には…触れさせねぇ…」
　
朧「目が霞んでるよ？その傷じゃもう立つこともままならないだろう。そこをどいてくれるなら、治してあげてもいいんだけどなぁ…」
　
ｱｹﾞﾊ「ﾊｧ…ﾊｧ…ふｯ…くそ…くらえ…だ！」
　
朧「…悲しいよ。もう君を治すことがでなくなるなんて…。せめてもの情けで、僕の最初に作品『生命の決壊』で葬ってあげるよ」
　
ｱｹﾞﾊ「くｯ…そｯ……！」
　
真っ暗な闇に包まれる。
　
ｱｹﾞﾊ「ここは…どこだ…何も…見えねえ…」
　
──破…シロ…
　
ｱｹﾞﾊ「なに…誰だ…?」
　
──破壊…シロ…
　
ｱｹﾞﾊ「破壊…？…お前は…誰なんだ？」
　
──…我ガ名ヲ…扉ヲ…開ケ…
　
　
ガッ！
　
朧「なに？この傷でまだ動け…」
　
ｱｹﾞﾊ「…破壊…スル…」
　
朧「…？」
　
ｱｹﾞﾊ「全テ…破壊セヨ…ト…アイツガ…駆リ立テル…！」
　
朧「夜科…？」
　
ｱｹﾞﾊ「“メルゼー”ノ扉(ﾄﾞｱ)ガ…開ク…!！」
　
煽り文
隠された“悪魔の扉”がｱｹﾞﾊに力を与える…!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Not a pedo?  ....HAHAHAHAHA.  Oh Tifa.  You're a female.  Stung that Hisoka won't look at you as a ripening fruit?



Tifa is a dude 

His first nickname was LivingHitokiri and he's 22, has a wife and shit


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2008)

Shutup Frei Frei.  I corrected myself.  Deleting that post now.


----------



## Muk (Oct 17, 2008)

wait psyren is last?  noo this one is good why do yaoi fangirls not like this manga

it even has more implicit yaoi then naruto  noo don't cancel this good manga


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

Psyren isn't last  it's in the last 3


----------



## fxu (Oct 17, 2008)

shrimpy on the "spoiler"


*Spoiler*: __ 



that's not a spoiler. it sounds like a load of someone's evil imagination.
needless to say, it's got nothing to do with ageha vs dholaki.

back to waiting...


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2008)

Lol, who has the time to write that much japanese


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 17, 2008)

no, i don't think they look alike


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks fxu, reps when I can.


----------



## fxu (Oct 18, 2008)

Fast trans this time... go shrimpy!

*trans by shrimpy*

Looking at the time, 12:55 AM on a saturday... could be in a few hours, or tomorrow morning. I'll post once I see one.


----------



## Sin (Oct 18, 2008)

spaZ wins


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 18, 2008)

yeyeye going to read now!
edit: I was right 

lol Shiner or Shina?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2008)

It was impossible for Dholka to win


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 18, 2008)

the new Melchees bypass any kind of Psy energy! its freaking amazing and overpowered.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the look that amamiya gave when she said that Ageha won


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

Hehe, like that new dude said, Dholaki was too dumb, he didn't try to understand Agehas ability.


----------



## fxu (Oct 18, 2008)

An image mentioning Psyren and other series...

I'm asking around to a few translators but they're all afk >.>

Link removed


Something is gonna happen on October 24 ... that's all I can tell XD


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

It's gonna get killed ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 18, 2008)

PSYREN top 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

Probably not


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 18, 2008)

We need to find someone to translate those kanji's


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

Indeed 

Also welcome back to being awesome


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2008)

Haha I liked this chapter. Dholaki shouldn't have dismissed Ageha so easily and holy shit another Wise. 



Freija is Chillin' said:


> It's gonna get killed ?



Don't even think that.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 18, 2008)

As long as i read psyren it wont get axed...


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

Then what can I think like 


Also Kevin, my red bold usertitle > yours.


----------



## fxu (Oct 18, 2008)

I bet Dholaki is the lowest type of "boss" in Psyren... now that we know there's ranking between the WISE.

"3rd Star Commander"... Sounds like some type of intergalactic ranking. I'm guessing the WISE invade other planets and make it their own.

If that's true, then there's a low probability that any of them are with the WISE in the future (besides one of them being NQ)

My take on Nemesis Q:

He is with the WISE and it's possible that he is one of our heroes in the future. When the WISE came, they attacked and took over the world. One of our heroes was the sole survivor of the battle and managed to become one of the WISE. Now, he is working aside to prevent Psyren by preparing them to battle the WISE in the present. And this is when time travel gets tricky... If he manages to prevent Psyren, then he would've never become Nemesis Q, and he wouldn't be able to send them back and forth, thus eliminating all chances that our heroes would've awakened their powers, AND THUS, the wise attack, they win, and Psyren happens. Big time paradox.

It's a complete mindfuck... time traveling is very very tricky. Let's hope Iwashiro doesn't mess up.


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't think Dholaki is one of the weakest, I just believe he's hotheaded.

Honestly if he took his time to notice the "homing" at how it aimed at him, the only one who had PSI up, he could've defeated Yoshina easily.


----------



## fxu (Oct 19, 2008)

Bottom 3 once again... These little japanese kids are pissing me off.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 19, 2008)

> It's a complete mindfuck... time traveling is very very tricky. Let's hope Iwashiro doesn't mess up.


the time paradoxes were discussed in this thread ever since we knew they were traveling to the future. there are theoretical ways to solve or go around the grandfather paradox including those that involve psychic powers but we have to hope for the best that the author finds a reasonable way out of it.


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

He's done a good job so far so


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 19, 2008)

id agree with Freija because its hard to control time paradox without leaving a plot hole


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Then what can I think like
> 
> 
> Also Kevin, my red bold usertitle > yours.



Anything that doesn't involve Psyren's cancellation. 

Lies, mine is superior! 



fxu said:


> Bottom 3 once again... These little japanese kids are pissing me off.



How shit like Bleach can be higher than these other Shonen manga that are much better than it is beyond me. This is ridiculous.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 19, 2008)

Bleach has that Hitsugaya ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).. No worries when ageha x amimya gets official it will attract many people XD


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I don't think Dholaki is one of the weakest, I just believe he's hotheaded.
> 
> Honestly if he took his time to notice the "homing" at how it aimed at him, the only one who had PSI up, he could've defeated Yoshina easily.



Yeah, if he hadn't behaved like a dumbass the fight would've been a lot more even, as Ageha would've been forced the non-homing programs to fight instead


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah and if ageha would go berserk Dholaki would die before he realized what happen.


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Anything that doesn't involve Psyren's cancellation.
> 
> Lies, mine is superior!
> 
> ...


How is your superior in any way  Mine says "Badass", yours says "closet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" 

And yeah, I can't believe how shit like that can be higher than Psyren :S

But Mx0 was also cancelled and that was some good shit =/


Goodfellow said:


> Yeah, if he hadn't behaved like a dumbass the fight would've been a lot more even, as Ageha would've been forced the non-homin programs to fight instead



even :S

Everytime Ageha fired that shit he'd go into a state of not using PSI then when the attack is gone he could just attack him... it'd be a one way fight


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2008)

> But Mx0 was also cancelled and that was some good shit =/



That pissed me off. It was getting great, and all of a sudden it gets canceled -_-


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

Not to mention the summary ending was gay.


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not to mention the summary ending was gay.


I didn't even read the ending.

I heard it was some cheap wrap-up type thing tho.


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, "Hey, come to this other school, I'll get you a gold card easily"


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> How is your superior in any way  Mine says "Badass", yours says "closet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"
> 
> And yeah, I can't believe how shit like that can be higher than Psyren :S



I'm not going to go there. 

It is because of the bishonens and constant fighting. There is very little else to that manga. 

Wait, does cancellation depend on the SJ rankings or volume sales?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 19, 2008)

lol you dholaki tards stop ignoring me


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> I'm not going to go there.
> 
> It is because of the bishonens and constant fighting. There is very little else to that manga.
> 
> Wait, does cancellation depend on the SJ rankings or volume sales?



Because I'd win <3

Bishounens  Chad ? 


anyway, I think it's a little of both.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2008)

LivingHitokiri said:


> lol you dholaki tards stop ignoring me



Not ignoring you, I just don't think he is as bad as this fight made him look. If he kept calm he wouldn't have almost died.



Freija is Chillin' said:


> Because I'd win <3
> 
> Bishounens  Chad ?
> 
> ...





*Points in the direction of Byakuya Kuchiki* 

If so I hope the volume sales balance out the rankings it is getting in Shonen Jump.


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> even :S
> 
> Everytime Ageha fired that shit he'd go into a state of not using PSI then when the attack is gone he could just attack him... it'd be a one way fight



As opposed going into a state of continuous use of PSI resulting in him getting raeped

Seriously though, the fight would have been a lot more even, as both would be forced to take into account what the other guy is doing. To attack Ageha Dholaki needs PSI, but whenever Ageha attacks Dholaki can't use said PSI, thus he can't just beamspam for the win, meaning that the fight would become one where the two combatants takes turns to attack each other.

Of course, at the moment, I doubt Ageha is skilled enough to pull of such a fight. But in the future...


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Not ignoring you, I just don't think he is as bad as this fight made him look. If he kept calm he wouldn't have almost died.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*points at Yama-jii*

It must do better


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2008)

Has Psyren ranked in the top ten yet? Popularity doesn't matter too much aslong as volume sales are good enough.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 19, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Has Psyren ranked in the top ten yet? Popularity doesn't matter too much aslong as volume sales are good enough.


IF you dont have someone like Sasuke (etc) and have some girls going crazy you wont go over 15th top


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2008)

From what I've checked it doesn't seem volume sales are very good at all, sorry fellow fans seems like it might get canned, shame. And I don't get why people keep calling the manga generic, when its not....


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Has Psyren ranked in the top ten yet? Popularity doesn't matter too much aslong as volume sales are good enough.



it was in the bottom 5 a few weeks ago


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2008)

HxH rates pretty low too, but its unfair atleast give the series a go.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ Does it really rank low?  I thought HxH was at the top all the time.


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

HxH is top in volume sales.


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2008)

Psyren will survive, we must have faith


----------



## fxu (Oct 19, 2008)

WAHH WAHHH WAAAAAHHHHHH


Issue 48 bottom:

One Shot by Igarashi Masakuni
Sket Dance
Chagecha
Neuro
*Psyren*
Haken
Jaguar

Volume sales:

Neuro 18: 74,941
NunariHyon no Mago 2: 70,576
Double Arts 2: 48,720
Sket Dance 5: 45,372
*Psyren 3: 22317*
Bari Haken 2: 15046


Farewell my prince ;_; (possibly around late november/early december)

I really wish it wouldn't. Psyren, the only series that I can't wait for, week after week. Fuck Naruto, fuck Bleach, fuck One Piece. FUCK ALL THE OTHER SERIES.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 19, 2008)

Terrible magazine for new mangas to start out in. Theres just to many other series that are popular in jump that out stand everything else.


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2008)

fxu said:


> WAHH WAHHH WAAAAAHHHHHH
> 
> 
> Issue 48 bottom:
> ...


Is it really getting canceled?


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

fxu said:


> WAHH WAHHH WAAAAAHHHHHH
> 
> 
> Issue 48 bottom:
> ...



22k isn't so bad


----------



## fxu (Oct 19, 2008)

Compared to series that are already canceled? (Double Arts)

I would say yes.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Psyren will survive, we must have faith



So, this is where you been, Sin.   Post in the Claymore Thread more often.  Like now. 

And I second your post. 



fxu said:


> WAHH WAHHH WAAAAAHHHHHH
> 
> 
> Issue 48 bottom:
> ...



Wait, shouldn't this Bari Haken go first?  Maybe, just maybe there might be a chance--a slim chance-- that Psyren might get more popular.  Both DA and Psyren can't be canceled.  I refuse to allow it.


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2008)

T___T

I don't want a cheap ending D:


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

fxu said:


> Compared to series that are already canceled? (Double Arts)
> 
> I would say yes.



Japs are stingy


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 19, 2008)

And Double Arts was interesting...


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 19, 2008)

Ageha unleashes Melchsee's Door and one-shots all the Wise members  

Hopefully it doesn't get cancelled


----------



## fxu (Oct 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Is it really getting canceled?



No news about it. But I believe the only thing that made the editors keep Psyren was to see volume sales. Seeing as hot it's low in the ToC and sales, it's pretty much signing its death sentence. Jump editors are unpredictable... I never thought DA getting canceled, and out of nowhere, BAM.

It's a given that the next series to go is Bari Haken. No doubt about it. But in the first issue, 3 or 4 new series start... so some series have to go. (Psyren started in issue 1 of 2008, december 3)


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 19, 2008)

Wait, what would happen if it lasts the year?  Wouldn't new manga debut, making Psyren's chances of staying practically cemented.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 19, 2008)

Is it uncommon for another magazine to pick cancelled series up?


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

It has happened before.


----------



## fxu (Oct 19, 2008)

I wouldn't mind if it goes monthly.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 19, 2008)

Monthly mangas are usually better since they have time to plan out everything.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 19, 2008)

Examples- Claymore and Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2008)

Throw in Soul Eater while you're at it 

And Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 19, 2008)

Still gotta read SE, but I haven't heard anything bad about it. 

I've never even heard of Deadman Wonderland, though.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 20, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I've never even heard of Deadman Wonderland, though.




your missing out big time then.


----------



## Springlake (Oct 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Monthly mangas are usually better since they have time to plan out everything.





Tayimus said:


> Examples- Claymore and Full Metal Alchemist.



Lol Hellsing


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Monthly mangas are usually better since they have time to plan out everything.



Monthly manga-kas work approx 2 weeks a month.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2008)

Psyren going monthly?? no way!! i need my dose ever week!


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2008)

Psyren won't be going monthly


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2008)

and we need spoilers right?? wheres FXU or il start reading 2ch crap again >.>


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2008)

Chill mang chill


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 20, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Monthly manga-kas work approx 2 weeks a month.



An author never stops working


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

Its unfortunate, heres hoping someone else picks the series up. Im surprised why the series hasn't been popular, even on OM its really low.


----------



## dEnd (Oct 20, 2008)

ppl usually focus on a single series and take the rest as shitty ones ...but its really sad see a great series as Psyren being low ranked as some dragged series as Bleach(which, imo, is being for more than a year being longed just to profit with it but with no real story beside that "past arc")

this last chapter was great.. don't think that Shine will fight right now, he'll probably just provoke them and then leave w/ Dholaki


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2008)

Maybe  Shine will warn them about Wise or he will capture someone in order to interrogate him/her so we will have a "save our nakama" arc XD


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2008)

If this gets a "save our Nakama" arc I'm so not reading it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2008)

because it reminds of Bleach???


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

Because it reminds us of every other manga.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 20, 2008)

they will eventually go for a save our nakama arc since hiryu's friend is trapped in psyren somewhere


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2008)

good point.. but hinryu's friend is kind of evil so something dramatic may happen


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Because it reminds us of every other manga.



WORD!!!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2008)

well at least it will save psyren?? our main goal is to draw attention of the readers XD
EDIT:
Anyone want to join the psyren pimping project send me a private message today.
Names taken.
Ageha or Matsuri?
Amamiya?
Tatsuo
Nemesis Q


----------



## Freija (Oct 21, 2008)

Amamiya is already mine.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 21, 2008)

i think i solved the grandfather paradox problem for this series but i might need to do some research to see if i'm right.


----------



## fxu (Oct 21, 2008)

I never really had a "set" ... avatar and signature that matched. But anything to get the word out on the behalf of Psyren!

Ready for pimpin :]


----------



## Solar old (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a Psyren set a while back. Then I remembered Magneto Haxx.

I am a big fan of this manga though. Unfortunately, people feel like this is repeating things that have already been done before. I love how clean the art is and I like the premise and the pace of the story. The use of flashback is minimal and useful. The characters matter. In all, it is an excellent read.

Yay Psyren


----------



## Freija (Oct 21, 2008)

fxu said:


> I never really had a "set" ... avatar and signature that matched. But anything to get the word out on the behalf of Psyren!
> 
> Ready for pimpin :]



Nice 

I'm waiting to get my name changed then I need a set  need some stocks


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 21, 2008)

well im learning about photoshop at moment so you may hope 
FXu get on msn when you get back please


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry for Double posting but this is important!!
Become a part of the Endless Stories we weave.
Manga of the month nominations! go vote !


----------



## Sin (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice username fellas


----------



## kaz (Oct 21, 2008)

I sense a tempted Sin.


----------



## Sin (Oct 21, 2008)

Nemesis Q said:


> I sense a tempted Sin.


I'd love to, but then no one would recognize me D:


----------



## kaz (Oct 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'd love to, but then no one would recognize me D:



Then pick the name ShINer.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2008)

Nemesis Q said:


> Then pick the name ShINer.


It rings a tone into my ears and hell Shiner is badass


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Couldn't find a better stock for my sig D:


If anyone has any suggestions please post them here.


Also Sin, join us, become our Nakama


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice set, i like it!
Also iv seen some spoilers on 2 ch.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2008)

I think i'll get a Psyren sig too


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2008)

Do it Ennoea!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



And it Seems Shiner lets our friends go..for now


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2008)

Got one, I think I'll get a better ava.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

I need a better sig, got no stock though


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2008)

Omg this weak chapter will be damn good


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

You mean this weeks chapter 


And yeah I think so too, Shiner looks cooler, thus will be stronger, I'm fairly interested in Dholaki's face as well..


----------



## kaz (Oct 22, 2008)

Chapter 44 spoilers:


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 






Other 3 commanders revealed.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Psyren got it's first fake spoilers ?


----------



## kaz (Oct 22, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Psyren got it's first fake spoilers ?



The pictures look real to me.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks too clean.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems everyone got their opponents!! and the Big Boss is for Ageha!


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like big boss is Hiryuu.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Designs for the new characters look good.  Only problem is that huge helmet that guy has on.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the guy with the helmet seems to be able to materialize a sword, the girl likes to get dirty and hiryuu finnaly realized that he was too awesome to be ageha's grunt


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiryuu turning on Ageha???omg


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

BlazingShadow, spoiler tag that please



*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiryuu turning evil ?


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The eyepatch made him evil.


----------



## fxu (Oct 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naaaaa... That ain't Hiryuu! He's just a phony! A big fat phony!

Hey everyone, he's a phony!


Is that a loli in my Psyren?

FUCK YEAH LOLI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG A PHONY!!! Family Guy rocks


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont think she is a loli..
On other Hand how did Hiryuu ended up with WISE?? did Amamiya and Ageha died in the future?????!!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why not ? The future is not written in stone to quote Heroes. Which would explain why Shiner is sent there (assumable by him) because he doesn't want himself killed in the past.


----------



## fxu (Oct 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




We don't even know if he is Hiryuu.

Let's wait till there's a trans out that says his name.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks too much like him not to be.


----------



## fxu (Oct 23, 2008)

Translation of names


*Spoiler*: __ 




The top right guy is Junas, ジュナス
The bottom right guy is Gurana,　グラナ
The bottom left girl is Kaprico, カプリコ




I've finally hit Celestial! (would've been earlier if bitches didn't keep negging me XD)


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe he is his long lost twin brother or hiryuu's dad


----------



## fxu (Oct 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh gawd... anything but that >.>


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2008)

I like seeing all of these Psyren sets. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also holy fuck, are those more WISE characters?!


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Join us Kevin  There are still nicknames free 

Also yeah it looks like that's the last of them


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll have to refuse Peter. 

Good, this should get more interesting then.


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But your name is so faggy right now  changing it to Matsuri or something would be much cooler!

I wonder why Dragon would change sides.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not going to do it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know but it must be a huge reason.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2008)

I hope theres more in the next chapter than just those three posers.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe in the future ageha and amamiya are dead... remember normally they wouldn't have any PSY training... SO imo he hadnt much choice just to join em??


----------



## fxu (Oct 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



THAT'S NOT DRAGON AS FAR AS WE KNOWWWWWWWWW

If you're going based on a drawing, it's not a theory at all. Maybe if we see a technique of this Gurana guy (the guy's name who you say it's Asaga), and it is just like one of Asaga's technique, then you might have something.

So please... no more Asaga = Gurana until there's some actual evidence ;_;


----------



## Sin (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol fxu  So unwilling to accept the truth


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> well at least it will save psyren?? our main goal is to draw attention of the readers XD
> EDIT:
> Anyone want to join the psyren pimping project send me a private message today.
> Names taken.
> ...





I'd like to change my username to Nemesis Q. How do I do it?



Also if somone could make me a Nemesis Q set I'd apreiciate it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 23, 2008)

Nemesis Q is taken.. you can try to get other nickname XD


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Nemesis Q is taken.. you can try to get other nickname XD



is Oboro taken? and sorry I miss read your other post. I thought that was names that weren't taken.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 23, 2008)

FOUR TAIL NARUTO said:


> is Oboro taken? and sorry I miss read your other post. I thought that was names that weren't taken.


Nope he is not! you can go in the namechange thread and Ask your name to changed


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

just read the 1st chap. so far this manga is already


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Nope he is not! you can go in the namechange thread and Ask your name to changed



can you post a link to the thread? I cant find it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol 
there you go XD


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Link removed
> there you go XD




Thanks, my name is now changed.


all I need now is a set.so if somone could make one of oboro or nemesis Q , that would be great


----------



## Solar old (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow. You all are hardcore, changing your SNs and whatnot. I love this manga though, so I completely understand the devotion. Ageha, you really scored with that one. Whoever has Nemesis Q is pretty lucky too. 

Judging from the spoiler content, the new chapter really shakes things up. I can't wait to see it. Cheers, friends. We are united by our love... for Psyren, duh.


----------



## Goom (Oct 23, 2008)

Haven't posted here before.  This manga rocks.  And I love the art too, everything looks so badass and good.  And Amaiyas craziness is just


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 24, 2008)

SOLARLORD said:


> Wow. You all are hardcore, changing your SNs and whatnot. I love this manga though, so I completely understand the devotion. Ageha, you really scored with that one. Whoever has Nemesis Q is pretty lucky too.
> 
> Judging from the spoiler content, the new chapter really shakes things up. I can't wait to see it. Cheers, friends. We are united by our love... for Psyren, duh.


We love this manga... and as crazy manga readers we like to share it with everyone,thats why we are pimping.


Moogoogaipan said:


> Haven't posted here before.  This manga rocks.  And I love the art too, everything looks so badass and good.  And Amaiyas craziness is just


Welcome my friend,i knew you would like it!! there are 3 more chapters i think that you didnt got?? 41,42,43?


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Haven't posted here before.  This manga rocks.  And I love the art too, everything looks so badass and good.  And Amaiyas craziness is just



She's Psycho <3


----------



## Salent Aurion (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, I read all the 43 chapters so far and I really love it. Great concept, cool characters, nice art, bad-ass powers. I'll post here from now on.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2008)

Can't wait for a scan, and finally some new fans, welcome to Psyren, you can't get out nao


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 24, 2008)

just reading chap 38 now... did any1 else think of the chase that krillin and gohan got from dodoria when reading this chap  not to mention the overhead thing when vegeta stopped suddenly 'cos he sensed them hiding.


----------



## Shade (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn, the Wise are awesome.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 24, 2008)

that 'wise' person is awesome  i like his style... reminds me of sandal-hat for some reason ?


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

hmmm, Shiner looks cool and stuff, but damn if Dholaki was awesome


----------



## nalex43 (Oct 24, 2008)

amamiya has hax genjutsu

pretty cool story.

any speculation as to whether or not nemesis q is a disgruntled wise (don't wanna read 100+ pages)?

oboro is pretty hax intelligent/strong, doesn't even train and take glasses from yakuza dude, 1 shots that fat tavoo, the stereotypical genius in every shounen. need to see more than just "vision" from kabuto though, unless he is like a strategist for the team.

i hope it's not too predictable though where everyone ends up fighting a wise and tatsuo joins them and gives them a hand. and there had better not be some lame psi tournament that they participate in or i'll drop this manga


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Well Oboro with rise was really that he took him unaware, not that he moved too fast, he used rise explosively giving him a "burst" start


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 24, 2008)

amamiya is the group leader, ageha is the DPS, hiryuu is the tank and oboro and kabuto are healer and support. in WoW terms amamiya would be a warlock, ageha a mage, hiryuu a warrior, oboro a priestess and kabuto a hunter


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Dear god, did you just ruin Psyren for me by comparing it to a shitty game like WoW ?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 24, 2008)

a better quality chap 44 raw: [Shounen] HSD Kenichi 242 by silvermask


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Gixa.


You should really put a Psyren set instead of shit gear.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 24, 2008)

serious deja vu on the post there...

and i take that as an insult to me for liking for AG so much  
i like my set where it is 

might make a psyren set for later though


----------



## Sin (Oct 24, 2008)

You guys are way too tempting with all the Psyren sets


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> serious deja vu on the post there...
> 
> and i take that as an insult to me for liking for AG so much
> i like my set where it is
> ...





Sin said:


> You guys are way too tempting with all the Psyren sets



Join us Sin, help spread the word of Psyren as the poor drifters cannot.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2008)

People actually like AirGear? the manga's insultingly stupid and perverted.

Frieja be pimpin

Where the fucks a scan, I want to make a nice ava of the Wise.


----------



## fxu (Oct 24, 2008)

Make sure your sig links to this thread [or the pimpin thread], so if the people who see it are interested they just click on it instead of PMing you :]


----------



## Gary (Oct 24, 2008)

To many psyren sets..........


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 24, 2008)

Man Psyren is goddamn epic. I've just hit chapter 36, hope the Elmore kids don't die. While there are many aspects that are incredibly stereotypical I think the time travel aspect really helps to distinguish it and make it interesting. Nemesis Q is a dipshit though, if the guy actually wanted to save the world you'd think he'd actually converse with the people he recruits instead of having them run retarded gauntlets across future Japan for what seems like no reason.


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

We'll see what his real motives are later, who knows he might have restrictions such as "don't give hints or clues to the past"


----------



## fxu (Oct 24, 2008)

We can expect Nemesis Q doing *something*.

I just need to know what the fuck does he wants and who the fuck is he...?!?!?!?!


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

So... pretty much everything ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow it seems more Psyren fans joined us  today so welcome XD. About Nemesis Q im quite positive about his motives.He can be bad by sending  people into the game and let the Wise to have fun with them or he is a good guy that looks for strong pSiners in order to stop the worlds total anilhilation


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> Does not compute.



Yeah, tell me about it. I was like "what the fuck?" when I typed that but things just took a gigantic shift.
I should clarify that I meant from 38 on to 44.
I always knew that at some point Ageha and the crew would need to start convincingly beating on the Tavoo but they've went from having major trouble against Tatsuo and a worm to absolutely horsing what appears to be one of the main bad guys at this stage. I just expected with the build up they would have had to have put in a bit more effort to win.


----------



## Solar old (Oct 24, 2008)

Zack_Strife said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. I was like "what the fuck?" when I typed that but things just took a gigantic shift.
> I should clarify that I meant from 38 on to 44.
> I always knew that at some point Ageha and the crew would need to start convincingly beating on the Tavoo but they've went from having major trouble against Tatsuo and a worm to absolutely horsing what appears to be one of the main bad guys at this stage. I just expected with the build up they would have had to have put in a bit more effort to win.



^See above response.

Plus, Shiner is out now, so we don't know that they just went from the frying pan into the fire. We have the impression from the previous chapters that Amamiya was on her own making her way through each Nemesis Q card-call. As such, we may infer that this is the one of first occasions that any kind of teamwork has developed in the futurescape. So maybe it's a fairly new thing for the Tavoo and the Wise to deal with several Psy users collaborating that have fairly developed Psy powers. I don't think the development is bad at all. Given how DBZ (referenced my last post) and manga like Bleach build things up, then drag them out into kingdom come, the pace of this storyline is a huge plus. Not to mention that it is written into clearly understood segments that are distinctive and move things in a forward direction (as opposed to giving a feeling of standing still (a la Bleach for the last 50 chapters).


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh yeah I totally agree on the pacing thing. Bleach is a pile of crap right now. I'm not saying I've taken a dislike to Psyren, I just have unreasonably high standards and expectations that the latest battles haven't lived up to.
I'm curious though, if all of the teams efforts are ultimately futile in a weird time paradoxy way. The fact there's a future to go to means they failed to prevent it eventually in the present.
The story itself has wonderful potential for lots of batshit time travel conundrums. For example, the rise of the WISE is clearly still to come in the present so where were Ageha and co on that day? And did they survive the destruction that followed? I foresee them meeting their future incarnations or even battling them as Tavoo.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 24, 2008)

We have to wait and see about the power of the rest Wise.. they wont be defeated so easily by agehas best weapon..hell he didnt even beat him,it just Dholaki was careless  and underestimated his powers.The problem is that if Agehas power cant stop dholaki then what he gonna do?create new more powerfull version of Melchees? raise his burst? or learning all the three PSy at once?


----------



## Kittan (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh my god I'm in love with this Manga.

The action is fucking amazing, I only wish we could see better battles with Hiryuu.


*Spoiler*: _Could anyone make me an awesome Psyren set like you guys, except with Shiner?_ 





Just the part where his whole body shows.


----------



## fxu (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll do it...


----------



## Sin (Oct 24, 2008)

I miss Bink's releases of Psyren 

spaZ's last week was the best in weeks.


----------



## fxu (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's Shiner.... just the cutout.

If you want anything else, or colors like mine let me know.


----------



## Sin (Oct 24, 2008)

I might change my name afterall 

Just gotta get a friend to take Sin for the 2 months so I don't lose it.

Also, are the names of the new WISE members revealed?


----------



## fxu (Oct 24, 2008)

As far as we know from a trans of a spoiler (not done by shrimpy, so it might change), in order of appearance.

Junas (skinny with sword)
Kaprico (girl)
Gurana (Asaga look-alike)


----------



## Kittan (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow that's awesome, you add the text in style of your sig please?

*Disregard this hideous current set, its to troll a member.*


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 25, 2008)

> I might change my name afterall
> 
> Just gotta get a friend to take Sin for the 2 months so I don't lose it.
> 
> Also, are the names of the new WISE members revealed?


i wouldn't mind changing my name to Sin if it is just for a while. don't worry i won't cause havoc with it or disgrace you in any way...


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i wouldn't mind changing my name to Sin if it is just for a while. don't worry i won't cause havoc with it or disgrace you in any way...


Don't worry, I already have someone who said he'd do it, and he doesn't really post, so it's a win-win type thing =P

Though I'm still thinking about it ?


----------



## fxu (Oct 25, 2008)

Kittan said:


> Wow that's awesome, you add the text in style of your sig please?
> 
> *Disregard this hideous current set, its to troll a member.*




*Spoiler*: _Shiner_ 






It's better if you put it on right side, tags​


​


----------



## Solar old (Oct 25, 2008)

Hiryuu Yoshina's nickname is dragon, right?

Does someone already have his name?

Or does anyone have Yakumo Matsuri's name yet? She's such a badass, I'd be willing to take hers too.

Or "The Wise" I'd take that too. Sadly I'll have to dump my Magneto set, but it's worth the sacrifice.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 25, 2008)

> Hiryuu's nickname is dragon, right?


doesn't hiryuu *mean* dragon?


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

SOLARLORD said:


> Hiryuu's nickname is dragon, right?
> 
> Does someone already have his name?
> 
> Or does anyone have Yakumo Matsuri's name yet? She's such a badass, I'd be willing to take hers too.


Dragon is way too common to not be taken. Hiryuu probably isn't taken though.


----------



## Solar old (Oct 25, 2008)

well I could go with Hiryuu Asaga "Dragon Asaga" That would be pretty cool.

Wow. I just went back and read chapter 8, which is more or less the first appearance of Yakumo Matsuri's. The chapter was amazing, she was hilarious, and the translators should be applauded for all of the attention to detail. Burps, belches, hiccups. She was drunk off her ass and they did a great job translating that to English.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 25, 2008)

It seems more cool people like psyren!!Spread it outside guys we need more fans XD


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I fall asleep, miss like 20 posts and we got 3 new readers


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Why would you even take the time, your post will soon be deleted, along with my response to it.


We all hate Tazmo on the forum too, we know he takes the manga and gets paid for it. You're not bringing us any news really.


----------



## Solar old (Oct 25, 2008)

shoot. still no Psyren on OM. The wait in unbearable.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2008)

trans chap 44 here: [shonen]Kekkaishi Chapter 217 By Monz by Monz

scan should follow very soon.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you for teh link



Sometimes I feel you only post when you have a link to something.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2008)

that is true, most of the time... 

i finished my psyren set btw... probs use it later.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

You have 10 min to upload it and start pimpin


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2008)

or else what 

i dont see a point in uploading it right now... since i just made my other new one yesterday...


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, I won't say, but you'll notice


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 25, 2008)

Is there a chance one of you guys could make me a Psyren set? I cant figure out how to use gimp and I don't have Photoshop...so making one is pretty much impossible for me.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I shall provide some help =)


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I shall provide some help =)





Thanks I appreciate it. a nemesis q one would be great. An oboro one is fine too as long as its not oboro hugging ageha


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I shall fix you up on an Oboro set


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Enjoy =)
*Spoiler*: __ 










edit: sorry for DP


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 25, 2008)

edit- wow that was quick , thanks very much, thats exactly what I wanted!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

It was just a quick photoshop  could've done a real set if I took the time, but I like BW transparent sets, they appeal me.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Well, I won't say, but you'll notice


damn you 

chap 44 was pretty good... and that sig you did for oboro just a bit ago... is part of the sig that i did  maybe i should have uplaoded it first after all


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

You people have such great sets, I knocked up mine in 5 minutes


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> It was just a quick photoshop  could've done a real set if I took the time, but I like BW transparent sets, they appeal me.



edit nvm. but still + rep for you if I can figure out how to do it.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> damn you
> 
> chap 44 was pretty good... and that sig you did for oboro just a bit ago... is part of the sig that i did  maybe i should have uplaoded it first after all


Owned 



Ennoea said:


> You people have such great sets, I knocked up mine in 5 minutes


3 min for Oboro set, like 10 hours for my own, couldn't find the Amamiya scene I wanted for the sig and settled for this.


Oboro said:


> edit nvm. but still + rep for you



^.^ Thanks would be enough


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

No scan then? Shame....


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Not yet, but should be out pretty soon.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Under the avatar, the thing that looks like a scale


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Under the avatar, the thing that looks like a scale





yea , I found it , you replyed before I could delete my message


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Ah, well then that's settled.


----------



## Kittan (Oct 25, 2008)

Holy balls Freija is that you?
How's life treating you?

And I can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, it's me, I'm fine I suppose, you ?


----------



## Kittan (Oct 25, 2008)

Same here, do you have any info on when Mario's out of the hospital?


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

probably around Christmas.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I can agree with most of that, especially the part with "IF THE FUCK MIGHT DEFEAT YOU IN THE FUTURE FUCKING KILL HIM NOW!"


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

The "Asaga look-alike" is fuckwin.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

I find it quite scary that he looks that much alike him. And does the core amplify their power, or is it their only PSI power source ?


----------



## fxu (Oct 25, 2008)

*Chapter 44 by Monz*


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks fxu, I still wish you guys would start releasing it again though =/


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 25, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> *Chapter 44 by Monz*




Thanks fxu/tatsuo.


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

Grana is so badass.

Good to know Dhok wasn't too big a deal.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, I believe Dholaki could've defeated Ageha easily if he didn't make himself a bigger target by using more PSI.


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Well, I believe Dholaki could've defeated Ageha easily if he didn't make himself a bigger target by using more PSI.


Absolutely. He could have also taken out all of them besides Ageha anyways.

Just someone said the battle with Dholaki was too easy.


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

It really was, but that's because he was a dumb ass


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 25, 2008)

> "IF THE FUCK MIGHT DEFEAT YOU IN THE FUTURE FUCKING KILL HIM NOW!"


what if he has a psychic sharingan? wouldn't it be better to let him go and copy the ability when it is developed to an acceptable level? copying average abilities is good but copying above average, good or excellent abilities assure you an infinite growth level.



> And does the core amplify their power, or is it their only PSI power source ?


it controls the power much like how burst stream helps control the program for melchsee's door. it's like a computer for psychic powers that supplements the brain


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

So it's an amplifier


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 25, 2008)

that is what i gather. instead of using your brain to program your power you use the core to do it and leave free your mind for strategy and complex mind calculations. it doesn't boost the power but makes it so complex programs can be easy to use so ageha should find a way to get a home made one.


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

Why aren't we all talking about how badass Grana is?


----------



## Solar old (Oct 25, 2008)

He's so badass that he forgets all his his shit. In manga, it is canon that the aloof guy is the uber fucking beast, a beast to end all beasts. 

Grana is going to pwn so hard. It is also canon that eye-pathces = hidden powerz. We're going to shit our pants in awe at his power, and then, he's going to go, "oh yeah, you should have seen me when I had two eyes." We'll all go "ZOMGWTFBBQ?"

I fuckin love this guy. The meeting is called and he's so bored because he's so much more powerful than everyone that he's like, "Shiner, wtf, I can't take this fucking shit. Here, you be #1 because I could Pwn all of you with my penorz, so you know, have fun with the operation. I'll be in Hawaii.

So yeah, Grana is the man.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 25, 2008)

Grana is going to use his pillow to beat someone down


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

SOLARLORD said:


> He's so badass that he forgets all his his shit. In manga, it is canon that the aloof guy is the uber fucking beast, a beast to end all beasts.
> 
> Grana is going to pwn so hard. It is also canon that eye-pathces = hidden powerz. We're going to shit our pants in awe at his power, and then, he's going to go, "oh yeah, you should have seen me when I had two eyes." We'll all go "ZOMGWTFBBQ?"
> 
> ...


That "Shiner, you take my job" was fuckwin.

New favorite character


----------



## Solar old (Oct 26, 2008)

I know. I just want to know what he said when he woke up. The first translator was like, "arfsnarflenarf". So whatever Kanji was there, did not compute.


----------



## kaz (Oct 26, 2008)

Chagecha getting cut next issue. 

Psyren still bottom 3.


----------



## Solar old (Oct 26, 2008)

Nemesis Q said:


> Chagecha getting cut next issue.
> 
> Psyren still bottom 3.



Not good. 
Those kids in Japanese best recognize! If this get's cancelled it'll be a real crime.

Plus everyone will have to change their names back. 

I considered changing mine, but thought better of it because of all the rumors swirling about Psyren's cancellation. It's on the chopping block soon, and that is not good. I don't want to waste my name changes on something on such shaky ground.


----------



## fxu (Oct 26, 2008)

You just change it back once it's done (WHICH IT WON'T. HAVE FAITH IN THE ALMIGHTY NEMESIS Q)

And yeah... Grana is going to be fucking pwnage to the max.

"Start Commander," sounds like some intergalactic ranking. These people go around invading planets and making it their own. Leaving colonies and people in power. No way Grana is going to be the ultimate villain, not even Nemesis Q.

There is a much bigger organization behind what we've just been told.


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

Is the official name "Grana" or are there any other trans of it?


----------



## fxu (Oct 26, 2008)

Shrimpy is the only translator for Psyren, and he has been doing it since chapter 1.

I trust him.


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard Shrimpy is a good translator.

Just I think you told me it was "Gurana" or something before.

Anyways, I'll probably change my name to Grana then


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Nemesis Q said:


> Chagecha getting cut next issue.
> 
> Psyren still bottom 3.



FOR FUCKS SAKE, CAN'T WE BEAT UP SJ'S EDITOR FOR BEING A HATER ?


----------



## Solar old (Oct 26, 2008)

Sin said:


> Yeah, I've heard Shrimpy is a good translator.
> 
> Just I think you told me it was "Gurana" or something before.
> 
> Anyways, I'll probably change my name to Grana then



Guarana - of Red Bull fame?!? lol. That stuff rapes hearts.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Hahaha, oh shit  I never thought of that


----------



## fxu (Oct 26, 2008)

Sin said:


> Yeah, I've heard Shrimpy is a good translator.
> 
> Just I think you told me it was "Gurana" or something before.
> 
> Anyways, I'll probably change my name to Grana then



That was somebody else's attempt at translating the spoiler 

Although when pronouncing Grana, it sounds like Gurana.


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

So, fxu, feel like making me a Grana set?  (a cutout of him sleeping would be awesome, specially with them fancy texts of yours)

If anything, I'll have a nice Psyren set to help out the pimping effort.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, and then you'll become ShINer


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Yeah, and then you'll become ShINer


I wanted to change my name to Grana, but I got a ton of complaints when I brought it up "Noo I like Sin better" and the such, so I'll just go with the Psyren set for now.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Why are you hating ?


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Why are you hating ?




I'm trying at least


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

=/ I suppose, go for it.


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

As soon as Fxu agrees to make me that set


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Why don't you make one yourself ?


----------



## dEnd (Oct 26, 2008)

Grana is awesome 

all ppl saying how he looked as an older Asaga and the guy's tower is called "scale room" ...scale -> Dragon scale -> Dragon  


good chapter, Shine's teleportation is really cool ...oh! I liked that Megaman guy with the giant psy sword too


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

^
I thought of that analogy too 



and Shiner is indeed awesome


----------



## Saiko (Oct 26, 2008)

I've read the whole Manga in one go.

Awesome ! Love the Characters.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Another fan is always welcome =)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2008)

This chapter was fucking awesome. So many Star Commanders and Dholaki was only 5th ranked? 

Shiner is fucking awesome and badass.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Only ? It's still a lot


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Only ? It's still a lot



I'm saying only because Shiner and the others that don't go raging in battle must be powerful as fuck.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, as he said if Dholaki weren't such a dumb ass he would've won.


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Shiner is pretty lame, i like the evil dude who got pwned


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

K1nj3 is always so elaborate.


----------



## Solar old (Oct 26, 2008)

^^that would be Dholaki, who bears a striking resemblance to Grimjaw, both in demeanor and in missing an arm, and in being punished for his rashness (he's also got the cat-eye).

ZOMG, did Temporal Thought change his/her name? But not to something Psyren related? This is shocking (and sad). TT was a good name.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL. Did Kabuto just asked Ageha for dinner??What Iwasaki-san is thinking!Caprico seems to be cool but Granda looks soo much with hiryuu,which makes me think it has  something to do with him(brother?,him with other name?)


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

SOLARLORD said:


> ^^that would be Dholaki, who bears a striking resemblance to Grimjaw, both in demeanor and in missing an arm, and in being punished for his rashness (he's also got the cat-eye).
> 
> ZOMG, did Temporal Thought change his/her name? But not to something Psyren related? This is shocking (and sad). TT was a good name.



Temporal Thought's(gay name) original nickname was Jetstorm, thus Jet the Villain


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

Dholaki also said he was part of the Research Division, so he couldn't be THAT strong. At least, in comparison to some of the others.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2008)

I finally started reading this series, brb after catching up


----------



## fxu (Oct 26, 2008)

Dholaki was border division.
Shiner is research division.

*HEY EVERYBODY, VOTE FOR PSYREN*


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> Dholaki was border division.
> Shiner is research division.
> 
> *HEY EVERYBODY, VOTE FOR PSYREN*


Oh I see  

Where my Grana set fxu


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 26, 2008)

i wonder if i should vote for KHR instead


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 26, 2008)

Read this whole series quickly, damn straight I love this shit.


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

I've voted for Psyren
Everyone and their Grandmother already knows Soul Eater and KHR

Time for the unpopular mangas to shine


----------



## dEnd (Oct 26, 2008)

I voted for Psyren too ...I liked SE as well but Psyren way better


----------



## spaZ (Oct 26, 2008)

Felix said:


> I've voted for Psyren
> Everyone and their Grandmother already knows Soul Eater and KHR
> 
> Time for the unpopular mangas to shine



Actually manga wise psyren is more known than soul eater.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 26, 2008)

voted for psyren. SE and KHR dont derserve manga of the month


----------



## Heero (Oct 26, 2008)

i just started this today and im already on chapter 30 and its all because i seen freija's sig everywhere

damn you freija


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

Heero said:


> i just started this today and im already on chapter 30 and its all because i seen freija's sig everywhere
> 
> damn you freija



Just as planned


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2008)

Finally caught up. Just in time for all the new villains to appear. Perfect


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 26, 2008)

Junas looks the most badass, but Grana definitely is more badass.  He's just to lazy to care.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 26, 2008)

Sankyu Freija, this one is freaking awesome 

On chapter 2 now. Hopefully will finish 10 chapters by Tuesday.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 26, 2008)

Chapter one, and you think it's awesome!? 

You've seen nothin yet!


----------



## Garfield (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm easily impressed if that makes  you feel better


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

How would it take you till Tuesday to read 10 chapters?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 26, 2008)

Homework ;___;


----------



## fxu (Oct 26, 2008)

Sin, you voted for Soul Eater. I'm having doubts about you.

You're a spy. I got my eye on you.


----------



## Sin (Oct 27, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> Sin, you voted for Soul Eater. I'm having doubts about you.
> 
> You're a spy. I got my eye on you.


Sorry T__T I voted out of instinct 

I asked you for a Grana set tho, you've just been ignoring me D:


----------



## fxu (Oct 27, 2008)

Tell me from which scan.

Monz or Hitsugaara.

The quality is not the best in either and they're different, so pick a scan ,


----------



## Garfield (Oct 27, 2008)

This one's addictive 

7th chapter already


----------



## Sin (Oct 27, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> Tell me from which scan.
> 
> Monz or Hitsugaara.
> 
> The quality is not the best in either and they're different, so pick a scan ,


Hitsugaara seems a little better.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 27, 2008)

Id prefer Hitsugaara  even though their quality aint near Binktopia  they are good XD
and wow Psyren gets more famous!


----------



## Garfield (Oct 27, 2008)

Indeed Tifa


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 27, 2008)

haha! I like how Ageha crazed for victory is liek the strongest character in the manga already.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 27, 2008)

Well you must admit,he has a hell of technique... Melchees  door if its mastered you wouldnt really want to fuck with ti XD


----------



## fxu (Oct 27, 2008)

Here you go Sin.


*Spoiler*: _grana_


----------



## Sin (Oct 27, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> Here you go Sin.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _grana_


Thanks a lot fxu


----------



## Solar old (Oct 27, 2008)

^tiggity tight ooyea


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 27, 2008)

Another one pimping Psyren!!
Do you guys really think that we have a chance against SE or KHR on MOTM?


----------



## Sin (Oct 27, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Another one pimping Psyren!!
> Do you guys really think that we have a chance against SE or KHR on MOTM?


Personally, I'm campaigning for SE 

I really want Psyren to have its month too, but IMO, SE is the only one that has a chance at beating KHR.

I'm definitely going for Psyren full on next month tho.


----------



## Solar old (Oct 27, 2008)

^ are you talking about manga of the month?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 27, 2008)

Solar said:


> ^ are you talking about manga of the month?


Yeap and i think all of the psyren fans voted already XD


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe I should just create a secret forum for Psyren.


----------



## Sin (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> Maybe I should just create a secret forum for Psyren.


That sounds like the best plan


----------



## fxu (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> Maybe I should just create a secret forum for Psyren.



I concur


----------



## Solar old (Oct 27, 2008)

Secret forums would be very cool.


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

A good advice fxu, when resizing you need to set the image to RGB or you get that ugly pixly look that Grana now has on his bandana on the grey spots 




Vegeta said:


> Maybe I should just create a secret forum for Psyren.


That'd be quite bad, because I can't view it


----------



## Solar old (Oct 27, 2008)

Moving forward, if Ageha is going to be able to fight the wise, I think he's going to really focus on broadening his other Psy skills, and most importantly, find a way to use Melchese's Door both Offensively and Defensively. He's shown a knack for innovation with it so far - the programming was an awesome idea - so it's not out of the realm of possibility. What I am thinking about is this - what could Melchese's Door offer him as far as defense goes?

I was reading the last two chapters with the Dholaki's explosia technique and Shiner's explanation that Melchese's Door absorbs all psy. In that sense, could it be possible for Ageha to develop an ability specifically for absorbing Psy attacks? It is ironic that in Explosia, Dholaki believed that he possessed an impenetrable barrier of Psy... what if it turns out that the same bubble-shaped defense could not only be destroyed by M.D., but could also be perfected by it too? Imagine all of those Psy blasts from teh Starship attack being _absorbed_ by a M.D. barrier/shield? For me it's more natural to jump to this conclusion - that M.D. is an amazing defensive-based ability - than it is to conclude that it's an offense-based ability.

And what do you think about the Psy abilities of everyone else? Any thoughts or predictions as to the development of Psy powers in the rest of the cast?

Thoughts, ideas?


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 27, 2008)

melchsee's door can't touch anything material or it will be destroyed too. in other words he can only make a frontal shield out of it. it would be impossible for him to go inside the black ball (which is so far too small even in it's most raw form)


----------



## Solar old (Oct 27, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> melchsee's door can't touch anything material or it will be destroyed too. in other words he can only make a frontal shield out of it. it would be impossible for him to go inside the black ball (which is so far too small even in it's most raw form)



Ah. I didn't mean to describe it as 'going in the black ball'. Like you, I envisioned a frontal  (or rotating! ) shield. Just a thinly dispersed layer of the black stuff. If it's true nature is to absorb EVERYTHING, then it cannot be penetrated. What I mean is this - everything that comes into contact with M.D. is destroyed - tissue, rock, bone, psy; everything. So when a Psy attack (no matter how fast it is traveling or how much of it there is) comes into contact with M.D. it is like entering a black hole - everything loses momentum and mass. As such, I imagine M.D. being a much more effective shielding ability than destructive one - because one thin layer is enough to handle everything in existence. The cool part about Ageha's programmed laser shot version of M.D. is that it makes it definitively possible to program a shield version of M.D. too.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 27, 2008)

the tentacle extension from MD is part of the program itself. he just made it simpler and so no more tentacles come out of the first so on and so forth. he might be able to do it but he could burn his brain if he keeps it on too long


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Sum it up, what are you talking about ?


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 27, 2008)

i was talking about using melchsee's door as a shield by changing it's shape into a disc or a dome. unless ageha gets a core he can't change the shape that much for too long


----------



## Solar old (Oct 27, 2008)

I was wondering if M.D. could be used as an impenetrable barrier. The nice thing about programming is that it doesn't tax his brain once the programming is set. He focuses, lets go, and the MD behaves, more or less, in the manner that he intended it to. If this programming includes the ability to give it shape, and as we have seen, to also direct it's behavior, I imagine that a rotating MD shield isn't out of the question. 

Of course, it has been shown as highly volatile, so it could reach out and kill him (in shield form) the same way it killed the first user. It would require far greater mastery of MD than he has at present. It's just a thought. I was inspired by Shiner's description of MD as something that "absorbs all Psy". It just sounds like a better defensive ability than offensive.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 27, 2008)

Funny bad guys... i think I like them ...


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

You should like them  They're amusing


----------



## Sin (Oct 27, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Funny bad guys... i think I like them ...


Grana > All


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 27, 2008)

Grana seems awesome, can't wait to see him get serious.


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

When he gets serious, Psyren will cease to exist


----------



## Solar old (Oct 27, 2008)

Grana remind me of Jiraiya. The big hair is an obvious match, but so is the aloof attitude.

Dholaki reminds me of Noitora and Grimjaw (missing one arm, lol)

Shiner reminds me of Gin, the way he's so calm and collected, smiling the whole time. He even smiles and makes threats at the same time, just like Gin.

Junas reminds me of Hiei. Something about the way he casually destroys things while having a discussion at the same time. And the way he despises weaker characters. Definitely Hiei

Caprico reminds me of Ed from Cowboy Bebop. It doesn't even occur to her to be bothered by rummaging/swimming around in the bowels of a huge dead animal. Plus she is curious. 


The designs are all really cool. Grana's design is totally different though. He's the only one that looks like he's an Earth native. Everyone else is all teched up.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuck yeah, new chapter doesn't disappoint. All the commanders are cool as hell, except Dholaki cuz he's a gimp. Grana's like something out of Mad Max. I wonder though, if there are more guys above him? It seems odd for a manga to name and show the main antagonists a mere 44 chapters in, I mean look at how long it took us to see Pein's face in Naruto and we still don't have the top three Espada's ranked yet.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 27, 2008)

I doubt these are the main antagonists, there has to be more after them, or maybe this might be a short manga.


----------



## Sin (Oct 27, 2008)

> Grana remind me of Jiraiya. The big hair is an obvious match, but so is the aloof attitude.



Stop trying to kill Grana for me D:


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 27, 2008)

Zack_Strife said:


> Fuck yeah, new chapter doesn't disappoint. All the commanders are cool as hell, except Dholaki cuz he's a gimp. Grana's like something out of Mad Max. I wonder though, if there are more guys above him? It seems odd for a manga to name and show the main antagonists a mere 44 chapters in, I mean look at how long it took us to see Pein's face in Naruto and we still don't have the top three Espada's ranked yet.



I don't think they're the main bad guys.   There are still people at the top.  The future is just a training area for the main characters.  

It's going to come down to that day in 2009.  I doubt it'll go smoothly.

Does the top 3 ranking for the Espada really matter.  If it does, a certain someone should be dead in a second.


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> I doubt these are the main antagonists, there has to be more after them, or maybe this might be a short manga.



They will probably face a lot more opponents before reaching the WISE again.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah I guess. I just can't wait to see this manga advance, HURRY UP AND RELEASE!


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

That's what I've been trying to tell the editor of SJ, but he just keep responding in Japanese


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 27, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> Does the top 3 ranking for the Espada really matter.  If it does, a certain someone should be dead in a second.



Hitsugaya will take it alone. 
But yeah, I'm intrigued now; the commanders all seem to have different areas of speciality as if they're running a massive organisation but to what end? Presumably the author has something up his sleeve, there must be more motivation there than "haha, we wrecked your shit to play Mad Max and make monsters!".


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't talk about faileach in here.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> They will probably face a lot more opponents before reaching the WISE again.



God knows, maybe the final opponent is Nemesis Q himself


----------



## Freija (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, we have no idea what he's up to really.


----------



## dEnd (Oct 27, 2008)

well, Shine refers to them as "resistance members" so Nemeses Q might be a leader of some resistance group

talking about how long the story may last... 
if you re-read the chapter where they face Dholaki for the fist time(chapter 37), Dholaki sad that "the surveillance _over that country_ wasn't complete yet", from what we may understand that probably some others countries were taked before Japan ...so the Japanese WISE unit isn't, probably, the head of the organization


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 27, 2008)

Damn i hate to be inactive.. but work kills me.
So its nice to see people like psyren more XD.To me Gana is like Big Boss with white hair XD. I think Matsuri will start and teach some more advanced psi abilities to our friends
(Enchanted Melchees?)


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 27, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> That's what I've been trying to tell the editor of SJ, but he just keep responding in Japanese



Heh, Dude, we should go kidnap there children and force them to work.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 27, 2008)

who is SJ?
Jump?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2008)

SJ are the ones who plan to cancel Psyren.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 27, 2008)

Man, if it gets cancelled, I'd be crushed.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> SJ are the ones who plan to cancel Psyren.


WHO? give me link and il inject their asses !!


----------



## fxu (Oct 28, 2008)

lol SJ is shounen jump


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 28, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> lol SJ is shounen jump


Seriously if the wanted to cancel psyren they would do it long time ago... the axed DA and some other more famous...
BUT NO WORRIES! since we(the pimps) are here we will save the day


----------



## Solar old (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, it's a real shame that they're talking about ending it. I'm sure a competitor will snatch it up as soon as they cut it from their roster.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 28, 2008)

Or we'll fly to Japan and make up our own magazine.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 28, 2008)

Si there a possibility to donate money to mangaka?? i cant just go and buy shitloads of volumes..


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 28, 2008)

Chagecha bit the dust in this week's issue, Psyren lives for another week... 

Here's the bottom 5 in the rankings:

ToLove
Psyren
Asklepios
Sket
Haken

For a new series like Asklepios to drop so quickly to the bottom doesn't bode to well for that series. To-love has always been near that spot either in 5th to 6th from last place so no worries. Haken as always is dead last, Sket has been doing well till this week's issue. Haken is the most likely to get the axe next unless Asklepios keeps bombing.

souce rankings:


----------



## Smoke (Oct 28, 2008)

Psyren is the shit tho


I wanted to learn more about the Commanders and shit!!!


----------



## Lexxi (Oct 28, 2008)

Why does this always happen to me? The last series I really liked was cancelled too


----------



## fxu (Oct 28, 2008)

The 2 previous posts make it seems as if Psyren is canceled.

It is not canceled. Chagecha is.


----------



## Lexxi (Oct 28, 2008)

Clearly, but psyren isn’t exactly in the safe zone either


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty much. I'll be a wee bit pissed if it is cancelled. Anywho, what do you guys think will be said at the meeting?


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 28, 2008)

finally a pick a new series and i like it... and now the axe is swinging near... bloody hell


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> Pretty much. I'll be a wee bit pissed if it is cancelled. Anywho, what do you guys think will be said at the meeting?



I have no idea, possibly they'll try to conjure where these rebels are coming from


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 28, 2008)

Lol?Psyren wont get axed. i have my source that say it will be safe XD


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 28, 2008)

they are going to talk about how their leader is a lazy ass dumb guy that needs replacing. that or maybe that some new resistance force is forming up in the future that has nothing to do with drifters from the past


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 28, 2008)

Or maybe something that they can use against Nemesis Q?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

It's like a friggin' jungle down there 
I just reread the first two chapters


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Psyren is good enough to re-read the entire series.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 28, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Psyren is good enough to re-read the entire series.


True!! thats what i did at work XD (Psyren,Slam Dunk and RK)


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

You started working again D:


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

I just wonder why there's again the introduction of Amamiya that makes me think of regular senseless heroines 
I really hope her character becomes better later on.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 28, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> You started working again D:


Why do you think im inactive agaiN XD
And CX amamiya is great !


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

That's what I hope or Freija would kill me


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

*loads shotgun*


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

Amamiya is really cute looking, did i mention that btw?


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Amamiya owns, her Trance is awesome too


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

I have yet to remember it, hold on while I finish rereading, it takes me two, three readings to actually remember what was going on


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

You drink a lot right ?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't drink at all, just got a bad case of memory


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

sad


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

Very. 
Now onto chapter 3


----------



## kaz (Oct 28, 2008)

Chapter 45 Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 28, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK???
AGEHA AND AMAMIYA ACTION? I LOVE YOU PSYREN!!!


----------



## Solar old (Oct 28, 2008)

Monday spoilers for Psyren? That is insane. Even Naruto doesn't get that kind of love.


----------



## dEnd (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks Nemesis Q

*Spoiler*: __ 



I suppose she'll teach trance to him ...

oh! ...underwater sex


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Trance is awesome


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

Rin Toshite Shigure - _Disco Flight_

I WANNA HAVE SEX WITH THAT GIRL A MILLION TIMES+ 

In related news, I've found this song goes well with reading Psyren


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

That was... weird


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

Bite me 
I always listen to music while reading stuff.


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Same, but I listen to good stuff.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

Like           ?


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Aerosmith ? Mötley Crüe


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

I got bored with those long ago, as you probably would after listening to them repeatedly for sometime.


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

-_-; Classics never die, unless you listen to them on repeat for 20 hours.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 28, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Same, but I listen to good stuff.


not better than me though... (luffy's pace) 

for psyren... i think a load of different music works well, mainly ost music of course 

PS ~ didnt post a link for once


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> -_-; Classics never die, unless you listen to them on repeat for 20 hours.


I need to buy headphones every month. Does that tell you how much I use them? 
And there's also the preference. I like more progressive rock rather than just straight up simple beat rock.


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Led Zeppelin for Psyren, gives me that druggy weird feeling.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

Not if you're listening to "When the Levee Breaks"


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

good point.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn Amamiya is hot 

EDIT: I don't mean you


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes you did


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

You're way too confident, ladybug


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Not for nothing


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wow Amamiya & Ageha in a pool I love those evil eyes


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Evil eyes  ?


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 28, 2008)

evil & naughty eyes


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

I have no idea what you're on about.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 28, 2008)

hey there Psyren fans  thanks to recomendations from various people- including LH Tifa LH Ageha, Freija Amamiya, and gixa (among others) IVE STARTED PSYREN. :WOW

 right now im at chapter 31, and its pretty awesome so far- great manga.


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, everything I say is always true, so you better learn that.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 28, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I have no idea what you're on about.



Ah whoops.  I was just talking about her eyes at the top of the pic.



Anyway, I wish I could understand Japanese better.  I need more practice before I can translate those pages.


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2008)

I could, but I would have to stand up, walk to the bathrrom, get my glasses, and come back


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 28, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I could, but I would have to stand up, walk to the bathrrom, get my glasses, and come back


Do it!! otherwise il send all greeks in world to go after you!


----------



## Sin (Oct 28, 2008)

Spoilers?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 28, 2008)

And you voted for Soul Eater.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 29, 2008)

ARGH WHY DID I CLICK SPOILERS!?!?!?!


----------



## fxu (Oct 29, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> ARGH WHY DID I CLICK SPOILERS!?!?!?!



Spoilers make the world go round.


Spoilers make me happy, down there.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't wait to see more of the Star Commanders.


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

The WISE  I still want to know what it stands for.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> The WISE  I still want to know what it stands for.



*W*orld *I*ndependent *S*ociety of *E*xcellence ?

YES, IVE CAUGHT UP PEOPLE  
10 YEARS IN THE FUTURE 
i couldnt help but realise yesterday how i was reading at 28th October 2008, when all this started at 29th October 2009, coincidence ? 

 Star Commanders seem awesome, cant wait to see how powerful the other 4 are considering how much Dholaki was looked down on by the teleporting #3. I just knew #1 would be someone lazy but damn im sure hes gonna be VERY FUCKING POWERFUL.


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

He was so awesomely absent-minded


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 29, 2008)

MAybe we are the chosen ones!! and Takehiko is the nemesis Q !!
Amagad im gonna use melchees door


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Takehiko ? Who's that ?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

"Please god give me the power to touch Amamiya in many places"


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

, Ageha is amusing.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

I laughed so much coz I think same things when I'm on a date


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

You go on dates ?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Gotta relinquish the sexual buildup every once a week


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

No I mean... Why go on dates  ever heard of going to the club  Cheaper and you get a guaranteed good time


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

they have chakra





Where else do I go on dates  Thing is on dates, one usually has a lesser drunk chick that can last longer instead of the drunk ones that throw up all over my place


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Americans don't know how to hold their alcohol do they ?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Nope, yet they drink too much.

Ageha's power reminds me of that boy from Kekkaishi's power.


----------



## fxu (Oct 29, 2008)

CX said:


> they have chakra



Naruto 423 Spoiler Thread


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

Which boy from Kekkaishi?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

The older brother.

Thanks Tatsuo.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

You mean Masamori's Zekkai? I guess alittle:


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, except zekkai is surrounding the user and this psi is like a ball of energy.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm getting a sneaky feeling that Ageha's sister is a psi user too


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Kekkaishi sucks.


----------



## Lexxi (Oct 29, 2008)

Agrreeeddd!


In other news, I spent half an hour watching Ranma ½. Biggest waste of time ever


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

I dunno lol I stopped reading the thing at chapter 120 something.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Shadow Snake Hand

Why do all heroes have to be the same


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Lexxi said:


> Agrreeeddd!
> 
> 
> In other news, I spent half an hour watching Ranma ?. Biggest waste of time ever


Ranma was amusing... shittiest end ever.


----------



## Felix (Oct 29, 2008)

Ranma was nice
I loved that.
Stopped watching due to other epic things showing up in the way (TTGL that time)


----------



## Sin (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Kekkaishi sucks.


What?


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

You heard me!


----------



## Sin (Oct 29, 2008)

Freija you're breaking my heart D:


----------



## Heero (Oct 29, 2008)

this series lacks fan arts

all i got was Amamiya getting fucked


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya isn't getting fucked you dumbass 


Also Kira > Heero Yuy.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Whoa. I wanna make a set of that healer guy stealing the glasses during the rise exam!!! <3


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Umm, check Oboro's set, I made it for him... That scene is used CX


----------



## Heero (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Amamiya isn't getting fucked you dumbass
> 
> 
> Also Kira > Heero Yuy.


oh so shes the one doing the fucking?

of course hes fucking jesus


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Kira is haxx.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

Kekkaishi's great.

They're all hax


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Kekkaishi sucks


----------



## Majeh (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Kekkaishi sucks



I'll ignore that =\. Anyways, when next chap coming out..? and whats this im reading about amamiya doing some fucking?


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Got dammit, there is no fucking


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Why Do You Not Want Fucking?


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

IT DIDN*T HAPPEN ANYWHERE ! READ THE SPOILERS! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



SHE'S TEACHING HIM TRANCE


----------



## Heero (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> IT DIDN*T HAPPEN ANYWHERE ! READ THE SPOILERS!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


oh freija, i ment i found i fan art of her fucking

i wasnt referring to the latest chapter


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Anime sex or the lack thereof is one thing not worth spoiling coz it results in relative lower volume of expectorant fappage


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Heero said:


> oh freija, i ment i found i fan art of her fucking
> 
> i wasnt referring to the latest chapter



That's gay


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 29, 2008)

CX said:


> Whoa. I wanna make a set of that healer guy stealing the glasses during the rise exam!!! <3




 Its mine and Im keeping it forever!! lol


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Oboro said:


> Its mine and Im keeping it forever!! lol


Fuck you already have it


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

I made it


----------



## Felix (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Kekkaishi sucks



Kekkaishi is cool
At least the Anime was


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Anime's aren't cool... ever


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I made it


        .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

> Anime's aren't cool... ever



Have you not seen Ninja Scroll?


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

My friend did


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Anime's aren't cool... ever





some are good, its just that 97.3% of animes suck


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

Most animes suck, except for Grave of the Fireflies and Evangelion.


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Oboro said:


> some are good, its just that 97.3% of animes suck



98.9 %


----------



## Felix (Oct 29, 2008)

99% of the percentages made in the Internet are false


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> 98.9 %



I stand corrected



Felix said:


> 99% of the percentages made in the Internet are false




says you


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Back on-topic guys.



*Spoiler*: __ 



It must be Trance training underwater right ?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

I liked Area88 a lot.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Raikiri-wolf-style

X-Men deja vu


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

Except better than xmen.


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Why is no one discussing spoilers with me ?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Why is no one discussing spoilers with me ?


Maybe coz among us all you are the only one that can understand japanese text?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

Or because most haven't read them


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Why is no one discussing spoilers with me ?



If you translate it then ill discuss it...


----------



## fxu (Oct 29, 2008)

You don't need to translate to understand what's going in the spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Underwater training.... some "sparks" between Ageha and Amamiya [holding hands, and Ageha blushes]






I want that image of Amamiya fucking. PM IT NOW!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

roflmao.

*Spoiler*: __ 



but ..underwater training sounds cool!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2008)

I disagree about anime being shit. 



Tatsuo said:


> You don't need to translate to understand what's going in the spoilers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Perfectly fine with a Ageha and Amamiya moment. pek

This underwater training business sounds interesting as well. ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Jet the Villain said:


> I disagree about anime being shit.


wait what?


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Jet the Villain said:


> I disagree about anime being shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Psyren is always interesting, however I want to see what how they get out of that "world"  don't we get to see them lifting the phone any more ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Psyren is always interesting, however I want to see what how they get out of that "world"  don't we get to see them lifting the phone any more ?



*Spoiler*: __ 



well its obvious that if they want to get out they need to pick up the phone so i dont think we will se this because it may look repetitive


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, entering the old world is always interesting seeing the differences and they talk about the experiences.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



True... and im still curious about Nemesis Q and Matsuri conversation on the real world


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed, I want to know more, what if Matsuri is allowed back


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont think it is possible... i think it goes beyond Nemesis Q powers and that he can give exact amount of time per person(thats what the points mean on the cards)


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



More like he realises that they don't want to stay there, the points are perhaps how long each of them has to awaken their PSI powers and get ready for the future.


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

Psyren is good due the dynamic of the "Game" and the Real World
Just like Gantz, it's a formula that works and does wonders


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Dont compare the masterpiece(Psyren) with Gantz!


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Dont compare the masterpiece(Psyren) with Gantz!



Psyren at the beginning  was just a Shonen Gantz
Now it's gaining it's own identity, which is good


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

GantZ sucks


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG OMG what if ageha and amamiya create a new technique that will combine their powers?? MELCHEES ULTIMATE FORM BITCHES HERE I COME!


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They won't, it's Trance training most like.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WHY not??? Combine Amamiya's trance with Agehas Burst!! Holy shit it would pwn any Wise ass in no time


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably not possible. Not to mention the WISE would msot definitely be able to use it in that case.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah maybe it wont happen but you must admit it would be awesome


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't see how they could fuse.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dunno maybe some special technique that Amamiya could use to empower Melchees


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a theory that the entire manga is one big flashback of Ageha telling the world about Psyren, look at the earlier chapter in the first volume, everything is described as if someone was telling a story.


Any thoughts ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow... if that its true then what happen with others?? who is he talking to?? is it after  the world was saved?? or he is talking to the survivors ? i like the theory though XD


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

I think he's telling the world, maybe Elmore, maybe the media or something.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2008)

I dunno about the flashback idea but I do know that I want to have rough sex with Ageha's sister


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

And Matsuri


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2008)

And really, the storytelling might just be one way of doing it.

Just remember how much storytelling there is in Hunter x Hunter, and that's definitely not a flashback.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

HEY stop being sex whores....
Maybe is nemesis Q that tells the story of the Almighty heroes?


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

It's Ageha narrating.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2008)

In chapter 1, it's definitely ageha speaking from the present time's point of view.


----------



## Penance (Oct 30, 2008)

At the very least, the first ten or eleven chapters are a mixture of Gantz and Naruto......

...I like it...


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Zaru said:


> In chapter 1, it's definitely ageha speaking from the present time's point of view.



He does so for a few chapters to come also.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

He did in 38th chapter and I'm on 39 now


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Was that Ageha or was that Asaga ?


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

This thread is moving way to fast
I did not even notice the Narrating thing


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Because you're not Freija.


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Because you're not Freija.



Flamer is eh a cool guy. Eh moves at the speed of light and afraid of nothing


----------



## Lexxi (Oct 30, 2008)

Why do people do that ^ on the internet? It makes me want to reach through the screen and choke someone…or grab an ice tea, whatever works. 

Back on topic: I thought it was ageha >_>


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Was that Ageha or was that Asaga ?


Pretty sure Ageha

Also,
Link removed
FMA deja vu


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Chapter 38 had no narrative.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

CX said:


> Pretty sure Ageha
> 
> Also,
> the part of the forest with a water supply
> FMA deja vu


lol the chimera thing that oboro said?


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Chimeras existed long before FMA


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 30, 2008)

CX said:


> Pretty sure Ageha
> 
> Also,
> the part of the forest with a water supply
> FMA deja vu



 yeah, HOMONCULUS  because obviously FMA invented chimearas 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 hmm... on the issue of the possible pairing of Ageha and Amamiya (I DONT MEAN LH AND FREIJA ) from the spoilers well im not too keen on it but it depends on how it plays out really, Ill wait and see


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Im too good for Freija


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Chapter 38 had no narrative.



O shi bad memory kickin in 



Αgeha said:


> lol the chimera thing that oboro said?



Yeah

And maybe Chineras existed before but this was done in too similar a way.


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

I've seen Chimeras done like that way before FMA


----------



## fxu (Oct 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I have a theory that the entire manga is one big flashback of Ageha telling the world about Psyren, look at the earlier chapter in the first volume, everything is described as if someone was telling a story.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts ?



NO NO NO NO NO NO

I DISAPPROVE


 But in reverse. He is seeing the future.


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

But it sure sounds like it.

I mean he's narrating the story as he told it from a to z for someone.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 30, 2008)

I wouldn't like that.


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Why not, it's plausible and it sounds like it from the narrative.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

I've not read nearly as many mangas as you. Started last November. 


If there was more narration than there is, I'd be inclined to agree with you Freija, but the frequency of it makes me believe that those parts are just there to confuse you about time given the whole thing is about a time travel.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 30, 2008)

it would lose a large sense of unpredectability and certainly, i wouldnt like it if it were true. I prefer things to stay on edge and spontaneous, Ageha narrating means he loved through it all, i dont even want to know that, it reduces from the experience.


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

I trust that I am right until I'm proven wrong.


The fun part with this is that I believe that the last battle will be fought in the present because even if they defeat them in the future they're still going to do everything you've seen in the past.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

lol Vegeta just modfucked you? 

Well, that sure makes sense because the battle they've foreseen isn't too far from their present time anyways.


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

modfucked me ? what ?


10 years ?


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 30, 2008)

> At the very least, the first ten or eleven chapters are a mixture of Gantz and Naruto...


i thought it was a mix of traditional manga with the matrix.



> Chimeras existed long before FMA


chimera's existed since the age of greek gods


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

You need byakuya therapy instead of ne plus ultra 

No the battle they foresaw was about 2 years down their present time


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh you mean that battle


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Which battle were you on about?


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

I have no idea myself


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

I want there to be a sexual battle between Amamiya and Ageha


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

I doubt that will happen.


And apparently I got a 100% rep cut O_O


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I doubt that will happen.
> 
> 
> And apparently I got a 100% rep cut O_O


Is it for real?


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know, but it's hilarious 


Anyway about Psyren, any raw/trans yet ?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I doubt that will happen.
> 
> 
> And apparently I got a 100% rep cut O_O


So now you join the ranks of Uncanny Sama.

I doubt it will happen as well


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I doubt that will happen.
> 
> 
> And apparently I got a 100% rep cut O_O




100% rep cut  wonder why the mods thought now was the time, if they were gonna give you a cut, they could have done that ages ago.

 lawls , you'll be straight back up. how many points did you have before the cut anyways ?

 anyways, no trans, no RAW, certainly no scans yet. its my first week anticipating a new Psyren chapter so im not sure exactly when they come out atm, hopefully the wait is worth it, and hopefully 'Trance' can turn out to be just as good as Rise and Burst, though i doubt Ageha will use it as much.


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2008)

Psyren for December MoTM :3

Hopefully by then the rules will be amended. Speaking of which, everyone go take a look at this thread (make sure to read all the posts):

Shared Rinnegan Vision


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

^Posted for great justice


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I don't know, but it's hilarious
> 
> 
> Anyway about Psyren, any raw/trans yet ?



Renee's Adminfuck probably


----------



## fxu (Oct 30, 2008)

Sin said:


> Psyren for December MoTM :3



PERFECT.

December 3, Psyren's 1st-year anniversary.

WE WILL CELEBRATE IT WITH A SUBFORUM. WE NEED TO RECRUIT AN EVEN BIGGER ARMY.


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2008)

We need the rules amended before tho D:

Or KHR will ruin it


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Felix said:


> Renee's Adminfuck probably


Iria hasn't been adminned though. Her name's been modfucked to look like one


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> PERFECT.
> 
> December 3, Psyren's 1st-year anniversary.
> 
> WE WILL CELEBRATE IT WITH A SUBFORUM. WE NEED TO RECRUIT AN EVEN BIGGER ARMY.


I SUPPORT THIS!!!!!


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

IN PSYREN WE TRUST


----------



## Penance (Oct 30, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i thought it was a mix of traditional manga with the matrix.



Yeah...I thought the Matrix, too-but the rules on the card and concept of being summoned to missions reminded me of Gantz, and the structure of the Psi reminded me of jutsu (Burst=Ninjutsu, Rise=Taijutsu, and Trance=Genjutsu)...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2008)

> chimera's existed since the age of greek gods



As do most concepts in manga, pretty much nothing is original, its all been taken from myth and legends.

KHR cannot get the section, Psyren must win!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 31, 2008)

Psyren won against KHR so i dont see any troubles in the future XD


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Psyren won against KHR so i dont see any troubles in the future XD


That wasn't KHR's full prowess.

KHR once beat out SAO at the height of its popularity, they went 100 votes each.

NF is just dead atm.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 31, 2008)

Until December our pimps will gather an army over 9000! No worries!


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

I can kinda understand the win of Soul Eater given it's popularity.
That's why I strongly support the manga adboard of the month as well for lesser known mangas to come into limelight more.

I'm caught up with you guys now with this one btw


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 31, 2008)

lol we are gonna beat SE thread!! we are close to them... only 600 posts to go


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

As you can tell from seeing my F1 thread stint, my posting rate is fast when I try


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> lol we are gonna beat SE thread!! we are close to them... only 600 posts to go


Shouldn't be hard at all.

It's not nearly as active as it should be D:


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Shouldn't be hard at all.
> 
> It's not nearly as active as it should be D:


Wait till i start reading it once I finish Psyren


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 31, 2008)

Unlike the anime and/or the FC ....It is a shame that people prefer anime more than the manga..


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Unlike the anime and/or the FC ....It is a shame that people prefer anime more than the manga..


It's the sad fate of monthly manga.

Aside from the Claymore Thread, most monthly manga threads are half dead most of the time D:

Recently I requested the first post of the thread so it would at least be decent :3


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, anime's are easier to follow and dumber than mangas so one can't expect mangas to be more popular.


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's the sad fate of monthly manga.
> 
> Aside from the Claymore Thread, most monthly manga threads are half dead most of the time D:
> 
> Recently I requested the first post of the thread so it would at least be decent :3



Yeah, you have to do that, take a hold of the OP make a good one of it


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's the sad fate of monthly manga.
> 
> Aside from the Claymore Thread, most monthly manga threads are half dead most of the time D:
> 
> *Recently I requested the first post of the thread so it would at least be decent :3*



 Just like Robin (Hisoka) did with the HXH thread, lol @ the original OP, it was from a member who hasnt logged on for 2 years, and was like: 'hey have you guys read this manga '. I kow you requested the SE OP and thats fine now  always encourages the lazy people to read if they've got links right there 

 Hunter X Hunter thread used to be extremely active (though it still is quite active) before summer (with like 20 pages a day lol) but then summer came and we all had stuff to do unlike the claymore guys, and since then its been pretty inactive although Freija came in and started his post rampage.

 As for Psyren, im not sure but it seems capters come out on Sunday, right? or is it Saturday?


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2008)

Psyren comes out with Naruto, Bleach and One Piece.


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2008)

Depends when the raw is released obviously, I usually calculate around 2-3 days after release.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay I've so far read up to Chapter 11

Whats with the limitied amount of Trips into Psyren sounds stupid to me


----------



## Gary (Oct 31, 2008)

Do we have any spoilers yet?Or raws..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 31, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Okay I've so far read up to Chapter 11
> 
> Whats with the limitied amount of Trips into Psyren sounds stupid to me


Keep reading and you will understand everything soon enough XD


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 31, 2008)

Oky dokee                   .


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Okay I've so far read up to Chapter 11
> 
> Whats with the limitied amount of Trips into Psyren sounds stupid to me



Obviously because it's a game, or perhaps a limit to Nem Q's abilities, well it's only speculations.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

Junas' sword is so short in length :amazed


----------



## Qwayze (Oct 31, 2008)

I want to move things with my mind 


For some reason, star commaders makes me think of space, maybe Psyren is shaping up to be an incredibly long manga, and this first arc is their adventures on earth in the future, but the next arcs will be them on other planets fighting aliens who have psi powers.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

I definitely don't want that happening 
It should all just stay on Earth. There's aliens involved for sure yes, but hopefully no other planets involved.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 31, 2008)

The big building we saw, is actually a space ship   They'll fly off to the lost city of Atlantis.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 31, 2008)

still no chapter?  painful wait...

yeah don't think would like if it there were aliens involved... (always liked something like 20th century boys


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> The big building we saw, is actually a space ship   They'll fly off to the lost city of Atlantis.


lol.

You remind me of that one animated movie regarding Atlantis


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 31, 2008)

Lol at Psyren turning into DBZ XD


----------



## Qwayze (Oct 31, 2008)

Fine, i'll settle for Nemesis Q being one of Pein's body's. 




Oh, your talking about that movie on Disney Channel...with Milo.


----------



## Penance (Oct 31, 2008)

Nemesis Q is some female from the future...I wonder if it's anyone that we've 'met' yet...


----------



## kaz (Oct 31, 2008)

Waiting on the raw, I bring you epic Big Boss.


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## fxu (Oct 31, 2008)

*OF EPIC PROPORTIONS*


----------



## Qwayze (Oct 31, 2008)

Penance said:


> Nemesis Q is some female from the future...I wonder if it's anyone that we've 'met' yet...



Nemesis Q must be female because he/she wears a dress? What kind of logic!?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 31, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks Nemesis Q COULD be Shao (the one on the Elmore children with the same hair as Q), this going basically off the hair and the fact that we dont know Shao's ability/ power (could be time travel). Its a long shot but probably the best we can go off.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

Nemesis Q said:


> Waiting on the raw, I bring you epic Big Boss.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


OH SHI-



@uchiha-alia: How can Shao be Nemesis Q being so much smaller than Q?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 31, 2008)

CX said:


> OH SHI-
> 
> 
> 
> @uchiha-alia: How can Shao be Nemesis Q being so much smaller than Q?



 erm... its the future?  and erm.. he came back in time? 

 I dunno really, its just the hairstyle is basically the same and thats the only real evidence we have on Q's real identity aside from their being a member with his name 



Nemesis Q said:


> Waiting on the raw, I bring you epic Big Boss.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_



I KNEW THIS GUY WAS GONNA BE EPIC 

 Also, about the star commanders, like how their are 5 of them (that we know of) and 5 'main' protagonists (Ageha, Dragon, Oboro, Amamiya and Vision guy), this pretty much sets it up for 1-1 matches, here's how i think its gonna go.

 -Ageha fights Star Commader #3, they have already interacted

 -Amamiya fights Star Commander #2 (Junas), they both got swords 

 -Oboro fights #4, she seems the technical one who would suit Oboro best (somehow)

 -Visions guy (forgot his name lol) fights Dholaki since he's the weakest he needs to pay him back 

 -Dragon and Tatsuo team up in an epic match against GAR COMMANDER #1 (who will then be finished by Ageha)

 just some thoughts


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

I am of the thought that Nemesis Q has a higher probability of being Ageha himself of the future


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 31, 2008)

CX said:


> I am of the thought that Nemesis Q has a higher probability of being Ageha himself of the future



 oh... defientaly a possibility BUT THEN IT COULD BE ANYONE  so you think that Ageha somehow survived, learned how to go back in time and made a game to teach himself PSI? tbh id rather it were someone we didnt know at all but Shao or Ageha do make sense.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2008)

chap 45 raw: Link removed


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 1, 2008)

> Junas' sword is so short in length


he's a sephiroth fanboy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



i can guess how ageha is training for trance but what i really want to know is about what the hell matsuri and hiryuu were talking about


----------



## fxu (Nov 1, 2008)

*Trans by shrimpy*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks FXU!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Black burst User turning I? damn its cool!


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2008)

Grana 

I need a new set for the weekend


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Well then, we got our raw, and of course while I was passed out


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Well then, we got our raw, and of course while I was passed out


you sleep too much 
wait.. your rep... what the-


----------



## fxu (Nov 1, 2008)

And here I came to link it...

People are taking my job!!! XD

Anyway.... "appointed by the council of elders"... so, this shit runs deep... he isn't the last boss. He might be the "last" boss in Kantou area, or in Japan.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

I officially hate Kagetora...  what a stupid perv old geezer


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> you sleep too much
> wait.. your rep... what the-



Rep cut ^.^




Anyway lol awesome chap.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 1, 2008)

Oboro will cros over to the dark side later in the manga. I called it.
He just seems to interested in power to help it.


And I knew the Star Commanders weren't the end, to outer space we go!


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

They aren't Aliens!


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 1, 2008)

We shall see. Until then i'm content wit Oboro being the villain in the future.


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Same here


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

No... Oboro its just gay not  Psyrens Sepiroth....


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 1, 2008)

That's because Junas is Psyren's Sephiroth.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> That's because Junas is Psyren's Sephiroth.


Dunoo about Junas but Danchou is freaking awesome!he got exited by Ageha's power and he wants him badly!


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Junas looked gay.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Junas looked gay.


Thats why i predict Oboro vs Junas


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Ageha is gay.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Ageha is gay.


Sorry but i cant see the letters because the fail soo much and they got me blind.
If ageha is gay then king of Hell is the worst manga ever


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Well it's not a manga so okay, I can agree with that, so Ageha is gay then.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Well it's not a manga so okay, I can agree with that, so Ageha is gay then.


manga/book they are same to me because you read em (not really )
If ageha was gay he would had boners when he was seeing amamiya in swimsuit.I WIN!


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

He didn't get a boner, thus gay.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> He didn't get a boner, thus gay.


he did... and also said that she was too dazzling !


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, whatever.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Yeah, whatever.


Ageha is not gay... like Kenshin wasnt.


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Indeed, or more like, every kind of epic


----------



## Saiko (Nov 1, 2008)

The underwater scene


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Kagetora owns.  Da maf-...


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2008)

Epic new arc is going to be epic.

I'm glad they're not going to restrict Psy to only when they go to Psyren.


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

They've used PSI in the real world before already, hell the last fight must be in the past.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

Kagetora is a fucking looser.. he cant win matsuri over and he mess with other peoples relationships


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> They've used PSI in the real world before already, hell the last fight must be in the past.


I meant, like, having arcs where they deal with Psy things in the present.

So far, the big fights have been in Psyren.

It's nice to see a "present" arc.


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, but like I said, it has to play out in the real world.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 1, 2008)

Oboro will be Psyren's Aizen. Yeah, I said it.


He will heal you so hard it reverses and damages you 
He will join the aliens in conqouring earth


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2008)

Freija, make yourself a set from this week's chap


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Not my style


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 1, 2008)

Maybe if I could photoshop Ageha's swimming trunks off......


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

I could make a set but i wont.. it makes ageha look like a noob


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> I could make a set but i wont.. it makes ageha look like a noob


Do it LH 

It'll bring people to know the comedy aspect of Psyren :3


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

What kind of comedy *What have I missed?*

What was so funny ?


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> What kind of comedy *What have I missed?*
> 
> What was so funny ?


It wasn't "ha ha" funny, but the cute-smirk-type-funny.

Like when the glasses guy bust in on Ageha and Amamiya.

Could someone cut me out Grana standing all badass in Page 01?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> It wasn't "ha ha" funny, but the cute-smirk-type-funny.
> 
> Like when the glasses guy bust in on Ageha and Amamiya.
> 
> Could someone cut me out Grana standing all badass in Page 01?




lol badass pose 

Whole page:


 so what do you guys think about the 'council of elders', i mean- how far does this thing go?


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> lol badass pose
> 
> Whole page:
> 
> ...


I meant, without a background on him 

Like, a transparency.

Thanks for the effort tho.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> I meant, without a background on him
> 
> Like, a transparency.
> 
> Thanks for the effort tho.



 lol i know what you meant 

 Oh, another point, do any of you guys think that Psyren will ever be adapted into anime form?


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

If it gets more popular, why not ?


----------



## fxu (Nov 1, 2008)

Alright peeps...

I need some input... nothing better than getting it from the readers.

Is this a good quality.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

it is good,not High quality but good!


----------



## spaZ (Nov 1, 2008)

The grays are good but theres still dust everywhere.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 2, 2008)

Grana is fucking badass. I can't wait to see what his abilities are. 

Ageha and Amamiya are beyond cute. pek

I wonder what it is that Matsuri fears from Oboro and Ageha exactly. Just what dangerous powers are going to manifest from these two?


----------



## kaz (Nov 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> Epic new arc is going to be epic.
> 
> I'm glad they're not going to restrict Psy to only when they go to Psyren.



My thoughts exactly.

I kind of got a Heroes vibe from it.


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## spaZ (Nov 2, 2008)

I would imagine its because there power is above all of the others and they are growing so fast in such a short time. Though I don't think it will ever be Ageha that will go to the dark side but more of Oboro since he gives off that type of vibe. 

Hell one of those two might actually be part of the W.I.S.E or something, well future wise.


----------



## fxu (Nov 2, 2008)

ASAGA + KABUTO = GRANA

100% PROVEN CANNON YAOI


----------



## spaZ (Nov 2, 2008)

Fxu were you using the defuse cleaning method for those psyren cleaned pages?


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Nov 2, 2008)

Is Psyren scans bi-weekly?


----------



## Sin (Nov 2, 2008)

metal_uzumaki said:


> Is Psyren scans bi-weekly?


No.

It comes out in WSJ.


----------



## fxu (Nov 2, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Fxu were you using the defuse cleaning method for those psyren cleaned pages?



Na... just a method we invented over at Binktopia.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2008)

So on Sin's recommendation, I read and enjoyed Psyren.

Definitely enjoyed. Whole load of win coming from the characters, and the story's intriguing already.

Also, Kabuto 

What a man.


----------



## Freija (Nov 2, 2008)

Wait, you read it because of Sin, not because me and my peers have been running around with Sets ?


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

I think that Oboro and Ageha are to be feared because of the way they react to their newfound powers. Asaga has expressed his fear of Psyren and all that, while Ageha originally feared it he's coming to have that killing intent and Oboro straight out is entertained with his powers.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope oboro die >.>


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> I hope oboro die >.>



He can't, he's already reached immortal status.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Qwayze said:


> He can't, he's already reached immortal status.


Seriously... trying to use cure on your enemies only because you assume they are undead is lame...
Psyren doesnt needs oboro


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

Oboro might end up being that guy in the manga that when a main character gets a powerup, Oboro stands on the sideline of the battle and describes the new power-up to the readers and the main character fights some fooder. That's an important role.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

oboro so far killed  a non important tavoo by using cure <--lol
And He only loves to hug people which makes him gay.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

Gay and useless characters still survive for some reason. Like Ishida, or Sasuke.


----------



## Freija (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> oboro so far killed  a non important tavoo by using cure <--lol
> And He only loves to hug people which makes him gay.



He's dangerous  Matsuri said so


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Seriously... trying to use cure on your enemies only because you assume they are undead is lame...
> Psyren doesnt needs oboro



 Dont get fooled, Dragon (yes im calling him that) noted it was a blatant lie, Oboro was just testing the powers he's so amused with. He managed to 'get' Rise so much quicker than the other 2 (albeit he watched them train) and is sorta being set up as a possible future villain, the fact that matsuri said he had dangerous power just confirms that.

the hugging thing is disturbing though


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 2, 2008)

i don't think i've comented on the chapter yet...
good chapter for the type (that has a bit info and boring set up ), still better than many "action" chapters i've seen in other series


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

Atleast Amamiya is shaping up to be better than normal shounen female characters. Useless Rukias and Sakuras.


----------



## Freija (Nov 2, 2008)

Rukia is awesome


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

But useless. I hope Amamiya doesn't turn into her. They seem too similar. D:


----------



## GaryDAI (Nov 2, 2008)

I actually thought of Rukia when Caprico started drawing


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Rukia is awesome


screw you.. she aint awesome... she is the only main that doesnt have bankai ffs


----------



## Freija (Nov 2, 2008)

And she still kicks ass


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> And she still kicks ass


she got raped by 10th espada... she almost died against the weakest one...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Wait, you read it because of Sin, not because me and my peers have been running around with Sets ?



Sin got to me early. Ish. I'm late to this thread.

Not really, I only read it a week ago.

They ARE awesome sets though.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

Nah, didn't she get raped by 9th?
Either way she is weak, damn snow princess.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Qwayze said:


> Nah, didn't she get raped by 9th?
> Either way she is weak, damn snow princess.


w/e he was soo weak i cant even remember the number 
she has small body with big head.. come on...


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

She fights with a ribbon on the end of her sword and her most popular pairing is with her brother.


----------



## Freija (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> she got raped by 10th espada... she almost died against the weakest one...



Still beat a captain level espada without a ban-kai


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

He was a Gillian, thus supid and weak. And look at his release form, reminds me of Oboro and that one Tavoo...


----------



## Springlake (Nov 2, 2008)

Just making a useless posts to increase my postcount.

So, it really is nice to see the guys get a break between each call and not just to have it derive into action-action-action like so many other mangas/series without any breaks. Besides that, I starting to get kinda excited to get to see some psi-whoop-ass with the mafia guy


----------



## Freija (Nov 2, 2008)

Qwayze said:


> He was a Gillian, thus supid and weak. And look at his release form, reminds me of Oboro and that one Tavoo...



You're such a hater. stop hating.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> You're such a hater. stop hating.


he/she is right, not hating


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> Just making a useless posts to increase my postcount.
> 
> So, it really is nice to see the guys get a break between each call and not just to have it derive into action-action-action like so many other mangas/series without any breaks. Besides that, I starting to get kinda excited to get to see some psi-whoop-ass with the mafia guy



I'm hoping for more Ageha spending time with the Psy kids. They're awesome.


----------



## Freija (Nov 2, 2008)

I didn't really like the PSI kids, they were a stupid add to the manga imo.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2008)

I liked their interactions with Ageha.

I think my only disappointment so far is that the Star Commanders weren't the future selves of Ageha and co.


----------



## Springlake (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, the kids are pretty interesting.

I almost forgot but I kinda want to know more about how the Sephiroth/Qliphoth tie in with everything, if it got something to do with the manga as a whole or just with that WISE guy whos name I've already forgot


----------



## Springlake (Nov 2, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I liked their interactions with Ageha.
> 
> I think my only disappointment so far is that the Star Commanders weren't the future selves of Ageha and co.



Who's to say they aren't? Maybe they started to use other names or something, we don't know for sure yet


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2008)

I really want that to be the case. Mindfuck and a half.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't like the star commanders being them in the future. Reminds me of the old Pein is naruto from ther future theories. D:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, but Naruto doesn't have time travelling or post apocalyptic futures in place.

It could actually work in Psyren, instead of being baseless stupidity.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, but the only problem is the Star Commanders look nothing like Ageha and them, save Asaga and Grana a little.


maybe Ageha them are a higher rank in the future, possibly elders? And Grana is so excited about the black burst because one of the might elders is rumored to use a black burst....


----------



## Springlake (Nov 2, 2008)

We still don't know how far into the future the future is. Just that it was further than December 2009 which was what, half a year or something ahead the last time they were sent there.

I mean, we don't have anything said about how much time has passed since the future seeing guy's uncle died.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

Well Dholaki seemed not to much older than when they first attacked.

Yeah, 2018


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2008)

No, they clarified it. It's 2018.


----------



## Springlake (Nov 2, 2008)

They did? Well, that still gives some 9 years right? That's ALOT of time for stuff to happen.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> They did? Well, that still gives some 9 years right? That's ALOT of time for stuff to happen.


the accident happen in this winter.. they just went 9 year into future


----------



## GaryDAI (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a feeling they're run into the resistance group when they go back.  I wonder who's in it


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe Ageha's sister is in it. or maybe Nemesis Q is his sister.






Random Theory: The WISE rank their enemies by letters. Z being the weakest and A the strongest. So Nemesis *Q* is a weak enemy while Nemesis A could be Ageha in the future or something.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Qwayze said:


> Maybe Ageha's sister is in it. or maybe Nemesis Q is his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nemesis Ageha.. i lold


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Nemesis Ageha.. i lold


It's not that implausible D:

I myself think that his sister is somehow connected with this.


----------



## fxu (Nov 2, 2008)

Whoever said that was stupid to add the Elmore kids... NO 

If it wasn't for them. Ageha would've never learned Burst Stream, and we wouldn't have seen the epic forms of the black burst.

I'm glad it was done fast, too...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

well without the Elmore the would only use the full melchees so


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

Without the Elmore, what would the fans use to fuel their hope for a fire manipulating, pompous, uchiha like character.


----------



## Freija (Nov 2, 2008)

Not really, he's just using what Matsuri was teaching him from what I've seen.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 2, 2008)

Well he did get the programming from them, and that is a vital part in his current use of MD.


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 3, 2008)

So I just finished reading all of Psyren today... and now I wish I had saved it for later when there's more chapters 

This is so awesome it's completely my style. I love the mystery feel it gives coupled with good ol' shonen, and the atmosphere of the Psyren feels great too. Oboro and Frederica are my favorite characters. Oh and Tatsuo is pretty cool too 

I'm liking the pace it's had so far, I hope more characters come into the picture soon...

Agh my thoughts are all unorganized right now, but it's 4 am and I just finished reading... oh and I have class in the morning


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> So I just finished reading all of Psyren today... and now I wish I had saved it for later when there's more chapters
> 
> This is so awesome it's completely my style. I love the mystery feel it gives coupled with good ol' shonen. Oboro and Frederica are my favorite characters. Oh and Tatsuo is pretty cool too.


Welcome to the Psyren fandom.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 3, 2008)

Welcome arcanis!
Oboro? nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

I've also decided Oboro is my favorite 

Grana and Ageha being close seconds.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2008)

I think Ageha's my favourite overall for the instability of his magic. I'm hoping it runs wild again, cause he's awesome at full throttle.

After Ageha, Kabuto cause he's lulzy. I don't think I've run into a manga character that made me laugh that much in a while.

Then most of the rest in the casual blend of "God damn this manga's awesome"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint you but Oboro soon is gonna die :/


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but Oboro soon is gonna die :/


Soon?

Don't be silly LH, there's still a looooong time before he's revealed to be a bad guy.

They won't kill him for a while.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 3, 2008)

He  wont be a bad guy at all  he gonna be killed by junas because Oboro looks more gya than Him 
by seriously.. i dont find him that great
Amamiya and Ageha FTW!


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> He  wont be a bad guy at all  he gonna be killed by junas because Oboro looks more gya than Him
> by seriously.. i dont find him that great
> Amamiya and Ageha FTW!


He kills things by giving them weird mutating diseases.

What's there not to like?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2008)

Oboro is doing everything for the lulz. He's bored out of his mind, and doing whatever comes to mind for entertainment.

That's great


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 3, 2008)

Oboro wont be able to defeat his enemies with Cure everytime..


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Oboro wont be able to defeat his enemies with Cure everytime..


That applies to pretty much all the current characters tho.

They're all going to have to step up their game in the future.

You have to agree tho, curing them to death is pretty badass


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 3, 2008)

Oboro is  the only main that actually didnt fight anyone strong... even Kabuto was more useful against dholaki...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2008)

Oboro has cure.

So you know, when Ageha gets stabbed through the chest (and he will, he has a reckless style), you know who'll save his life?

Don't diss the white mage.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Oboro is  the only main that actually didnt fight anyone strong... even Kabuto was more useful against dholaki...


That's not really fair, considering there haven't been a lot of "major" opponents yet.

You have what, Tatsuo and Dholaki? They were both beaten by Ageha. Kabuto only helped them run away and serve as bait. At the Tatsuo fight Oboro and Kabuto didn't even have a good grasp of their abilities. Heck, Dragon would have been in real trouble without Oboro's cure.

In this current arc, Oboro took out a tavoo (not a star commander, but a modified human anyways), by himself, _while playing around_.

He has shown incredible potential, and you can't deny he learns incredibly quickly and effortlessly.


----------



## fxu (Nov 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> You have to agree tho, curing them to death is pretty badass



zomg paradox! "curing" to "death"

it sounds badass but it's wtf?!...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 3, 2008)

HAHAHAHHAHAHHA
lol oboro tries to be like White Mage from Final Fantasy! cheater


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHHA
> lol oboro tries to be like White Mage from Final Fantasy! cheater


<_<


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2008)

Would you rather Oboro HADN'T been there when Ageha was dying?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 3, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Would you rather Oboro HADN'T been there when Ageha was dying?


if it wasnt Oboro then Amamiya would cure him somehow XD


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 3, 2008)

oboro's role has been decided already. he's a future WISE and hiryuu will have to take him out if he wants some of matsuri's ass in a silver plate

i noticed a pattern about psy powers and the circumstances before obtaining them. for example oboro was the guy who was cured by the old lady and now he is the healer


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 3, 2008)

In manga/anime generally, getting assigned the 'cure' role usually automatically assigns you to being a failure. Oboro is different, he has already shown great potential and learns incredibly fast, he does stuff for the lulz and has already shown hints (more like definite signs) that he will sooner or later steer off 'the path' (BECOME  A VILLAIN). The hugging thing is quite gay but you cant deny that he is potentially awesome and that curing things to death is epic lulz.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 3, 2008)

Oboro is going to be a villain and we know it, only a matter of time. He looks so similar to Ageha that he has to switch sides so we don't get anymore confusing colorspreads.


----------



## Freija (Nov 3, 2008)

Oboro is going to be the final villain  No wonder I like him


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2008)

I rather feel like Oboro is going to be like one of those guys that has evil intentions but they are so out there that the character is going to end up being sacrificed to save the hero at one tragic moment >_>


----------



## Freija (Nov 3, 2008)

Nah, he's the final villain, that would explain my attachment to him, I always like the final villains


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2008)

Final Villains got style, that's how it works.

If you've got style, you're awesome.


----------



## Freija (Nov 3, 2008)

Not about style, it's just the "Your life is worth nothing worm" *stomp* MWAHAHAHAHA attitude that attracts me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2008)

Surprisingly enough, that's the aura I've gotten from you, evil superiority. 

Wish I could exude style (which is what I like seeing).


----------



## Freija (Nov 3, 2008)

Well  I try


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2008)

lol, that way I think the Rise trainer could be final villain


----------



## Freija (Nov 3, 2008)

He's too hilarious to be the final villain really.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Oboro is epic, we can all agree on that


----------



## Freija (Nov 3, 2008)

Ageha doesn't really agree, but he's Greek so.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Ageha doesn't really agree, but he's Greek so.


LH is drunk most of the time anyways


----------



## Freija (Nov 3, 2008)

On-topic now 



Could this thief be Shiner ? Teleportation PSI and all...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2008)

Matsuri should totally be the final villain. 

EDIT: That'd be interesting if that started making enemies of the Star Commanders _now_.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2008)

Too obvious imo.
Also, I believe that the teleporation PSI is something that might be present among more than himself in the top 5.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Nah, I don't think this thief will be anyone powerful, just someone sneaky.

I don't see this being a very big arc.


----------



## Freija (Nov 3, 2008)

CX said:


> Too obvious imo.
> Also, I believe that the teleporation PSI is something that might be present among more than himself in the top 5.



I don't see how teleportation comes easily.


also

Teleportation is not a word in the English dictionary


----------



## fxu (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm willing to bet that this teleportation guy will help out Ageha and co.

Has anyone seen the movie Jumper? People who can teleport or "jump" to other places in Earth... but upon "jumping" they leave some type of portal behind, where other people trying to catch the jumpers use a machine to open up those portals and follow them.

Maybe when Nemesis Q uses teleportation, and this new guy, the thief, joined the ranked of our heroes in the present, they will be able to pursue NQ and get to the bottom of this...


----------



## Freija (Nov 3, 2008)

I never liked Jumper, and you're thinking of a wormhole, which was pretty much what they did, they opened wormholes.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Jumper was a good movie.

I don't see it working like that in Psyren tho. It'd waste too many panels.


----------



## Freija (Nov 3, 2008)

Agreed, and I don't think they could track down Nemesis like that, not to mention that he seemed to open another dimension in which Ageha passed through.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2008)

any spoilers out yet?


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

The issue isn't even out yet


----------



## fxu (Nov 4, 2008)

Hahaha.. chillax, it's only Tuesday 5:24am (est)


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, it's Tuesday today... thought it was Monday 

So what will we see this chapter ? Ageha and the Rise guy, or more Matsuri and Dragon ?


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 4, 2008)

Spoilers, doubt their fake 



> Oboro is the theif that they must stop and he reveals that he has mastered all three forms of PSI to their limits and since he wanted more power he decided to become part Tavoo, using the psyrengyokou to feed his hunger for power. Ageha tries to stop him with his MD but Oboro stops his MD with a pinkie finger. Amamiya comes in and by using two, not one, but two hands on her swords, kills everything.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi~larious.

Wow. I needed a laugh. Thanks for that.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I don't see how teleportation comes easily.
> 
> 
> also
> ...


It teleported from the dictionary 

I think we'll see some Ageha trying to help that rise guy, but it turns out to be a hoax.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, he's with the mafia private businesses. He probably needs a fall guy associate.


----------



## dEnd (Nov 4, 2008)

I particularly prefer more of Matsuri and Asaga(maybe she'll train him personally) cuz was interesting to see how she thinks that Ageha and Oboro might "lose control", as Shiner had already said to Ageha, and trust at Asaga to stop them 

just hope this mean we won't have a overpowered main character w/ ridiculously weak friends*cof faileach cof* ...since Asaga would need to be able to stop him


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2008)

Asaga's got a dragon psy. He'll stomp.


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

Asaga's dragon is pretty interesting, we've seen a _Wing _and a _Tail _so far ?


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm waiting for his dragon fire......pyrokenesis!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2008)

Both wings and the tail will be epic.


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

What about the head ?


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for the scan


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 4, 2008)

With a dragon head he will become ugly, leaving Oboro as the only attractive main character


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Asaga's got a dragon psy. He'll stomp.


I'm not sure about Asaga stomping yet. With Ageha's help sure, but he by himself doesn't _seem_ as strong lol. But then again Matsuri seems to have a lot of confidence in him.


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

He learns fast as hell, he's physically strong and his PSI is pretty powerful.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> He learns fast as hell, he's physically strong and his PSI is pretty powerful.


Yeah but we saw how he fared against the chimera whereas Oboro just took it out with ease.


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

.... He took the blow directly from a Star Commander, remember that part ?


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 4, 2008)

They are completely different though. Asaga tried to defeat it using physical power, and he wasn't on a level high enough to do that yet, while it was a hax situation for Oboro.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> .... He took the blow directly from a Star Commander, remember that part ?


Ageha faced the same star commander though. And defeated him. So he's definitely lesser than ageha


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 4, 2008)

Ageha would probably have been dead already if it wasn't for Kabuto's ability to predict the attacks and act as bait. Granted Asaga didn't have the power that could really do much against explosia. So really no one is strong enough to take out a Star Commander by themself as of yet.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

Qwayze said:


> Ageha would probably have been dead already if it wasn't for Kabuto's ability to predict the attacks and act as bait. Granted Asaga didn't have the power that could really do much against explosia. So really no one is strong enough to take out a Star Commander by themself as of yet.


Yeah but it makes me wonder why Asaga was trusted with being able to stop Ageha and Oboro when he clearly cant.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I think she believes that he will be the closest anyone will get to stopping them later on in the manga. He probably will get close with atleast Ageha, and that is a perfect position to keep him under control. but I doubt things will go as everyone hopes. While Oboro is....just there.


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

CX said:


> Ageha faced the same star commander though. And defeated him. So he's definitely lesser than ageha



You need to re-read, first of all, if Kabuto didn't give him the time to prepare he would've lost, if Dragon hadn't taken a hit, they would've died... everyone.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

Although for Ageha, shouldn't Amamiya be the best option?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> You need to re-read, first of all, if Kabuto didn't give him the time to prepare he would've lost, if Dragon hadn't taken a hit, they would've died... everyone.


Yeah I concede that but point still remains that he's still not good enough to keep control of Ageha who if he goes wild with his power will take out Asaga easily once Asaga uses his PSI


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

Ageha, once you know his power it's easy... it attacks PSI, when Ageha attacks you turn PSI off.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 4, 2008)

CX said:


> Although for Ageha, shouldn't Amamiya be the best option?



Yeah this is what I said before, but that is what leads me to believe that Amamiya, unfortunately, will fall behind like alot of female main shounen characters. Ageha and Asaga will surpass her in skill putting Asaga and Ageha on the classic shounen main cahracter level were only they have the "determination" or "dreams" or whatever to defeat or take on one another.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 4, 2008)

Qwayze said:


> Yeah this is what I said before, but that is what leads me to believe that Amamiya, unfortunately, will fall behind like alot of female main shounen characters. Ageha and Asaga will surpass her in skill putting Asaga and Ageha on the classic shounen main cahracter level were only they have the "determination" or "dreams" or whatever to defeat or take on one another.



no..............


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes...........


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2008)

Amamiya has mindfucks and a sword, no dissing her


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 4, 2008)

Her scythe is better.


----------



## Felix (Nov 4, 2008)

She needs more curves though
But she is a glorious beacon of light


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok lets do some OBD psyren fights!!!
First Fights
Group 1:
Ageha vs Oboro
Hiryuu vs Matsuri
Kabuto vs Amamiya
Group 2
Junas vs Gana
Dholaki vs Shiner
Elmore Kids vs Elmore Granny

CAST YOUR VOTES


----------



## fxu (Nov 4, 2008)

First Fights
Group 1:
*Ageha* vs Oboro
Hiryuu vs *Matsuri*
Kabuto vs *Nemesis Q* (lol)
Group 2
Junas vs *Grana*
Dholaki vs *Shiner*
*Elmore Kids* vs Elmore Granny


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2008)

I will make it like a tournament ... every day there are gonna be fights in every groups with all different combination.they one with most wins will be the strongest in the group. Then the 2 best of each group will fight the 2 best of the other group!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2008)

Correction!!! instead of Nemesis Q i will add amamiya


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 4, 2008)

Oboro will cure all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2008)

Group 1:
*Ageha* vs Oboro
Hiryuu vs *Matsuri*
Kabuto vs *Amamiya*

Group 2
Junas vs *Gana*
Dholaki vs *Shiner*
*Elmore Kids* vs Elmore Granny



Pretty staple.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2008)

Everyone will fight eachother so no worries XD


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 4, 2008)

*OBORO >* _Everyone_


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 4, 2008)

Felix said:


> She needs more curves though
> But she is a glorious beacon of light



So it was Just me that thought her Breasts balloned in the underwater Panel?


But anyway she needs a  Past exploration arc explaining about her parents and why she stopped being friends with Yoshina for years


Has anyone else seen no evidence for her apparent crush on Yoshina damn wikki


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2008)

Qwayze said:


> *OBORO >* _Everyone_


This                    .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2008)

Vote for everyone!! like fxu did..
And how can oboro do shit against Ageha...


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Vote for everyone!! like fxu did..
> And how can oboro do shit against Ageha...


It's not all about fighting LH


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's not all about fighting LH


even not about fighting... i find ageha more manly and more cooler than oboro


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 4, 2008)

> I don't see how teleportation comes easily.


some alleged real world psychics say that microteleportation comes off easier than anything else. well it might depend on whether or not there's a 5th state of matter or parallel universes

as for the ageha vs hiryuu i think hiryuu wins for now. matsuri might be depending on him rather than amamiya because she might have a biased judgement for ageha and amamiya herself has a lot less trips left to psyren.

hiryuu has the advantage if ageha is in close range and in long range all hiryuu has to do is get in close without using psy so i put that as a tie.


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> even not about fighting... i find ageha more manly and more cooler than oboro


Oboro may not appeal to you but it looks like he appeals to a lot of others.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2008)

Amamiya also has a messed up subconscious. I suspect Matsuri is worried about her going crazy at the wrong time.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2008)

Amimya aint for long on Psyren either....


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2008)

She's a pretty interesting character. She serves as a catalyst.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 4, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Ok lets do some OBD psyren fights!!!
> First Fights
> Group 1:
> Ageha vs Oboro
> ...



Group 1:
*Ageha* vs Oboro

We haven't seen Oboro's Burst, but Psi means nothing against Melchsee's Lance.  Only weakness of it is the preparation time.  Here's where the fight might get tricky.  Since Oboro seems to be a fucking genius, of course, he's gonna use his Rise at the right times.  As proven by the fight with Kagetora at 50% Rise, the thing about Oboro's Rise is not it's strength or speed, but the fact that he finds the exact moment to seemingly disappear from his opponents prospective.  But!  Ageha has proven that he can fight someone using Rise even when he himself is not.  If he himself uses Rise, and all things considered, I can't see him losing to Oboro.

Hiryuu vs *Matsuri*

For Matsuri to have escaped Dholaki and _three_ other WISE (imagine if they were the Star Commanders! ) her Rise has to be something else.  We haven't seen her Trance and all we know of her Burst is that it's something based in Telekinesis I think.  On top of that her experience...  Hiryuu's a tank, pure and simple, but Matsuri's has so much more experience than him, she can't lose.

Kabuto vs *Amamiya*

Really, all I have to say is that Amamiya has more experience.  Kabuto may be lolsy, and his Visions are an asset.  But Amamiya just has a very good Rise, while Kabuto's is nonexistent.  And her Trance might do good if she catches him with it.

Group 2
Junas vs *Grana*

Come on... It's Grana we're talking about. 

Dholaki vs *Shiner*

Shiner's teleportations would own the shit outta Explosia.  We don't even know if it's Shiner's Burst or a ridiculous form of Rise.  Or both!  

*Elmore Kids* vs Elmore Granny

I don't think Granny should even have been in this.  Granted, she might display other powers, but all she said of them was that they were a combination of Sense Rise and Trance, if I'm not mistaken.  Nothing really offensive there.

Or you could have put her against Kabuto.   Visions vs. Prophecies.   At least then he might have a better chance of making it outta the first round. 

And I think you should break up the Kids.  Hopefully you do that for the later rounds.


----------



## TalikX (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone else think the introduction of the star commanders was a bit too fast? It seems like the popularity isnt very high so theyre planning to end it sooner rather than later because I cant see any plot twists happening :S If they expand it beyond the star commanders it can get interesting


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 4, 2008)

Nah, I don't think it was rushed.  I'd actually have been a little annoyed if it was dragged out *cough*Akatsuki, Esapada Numbers*cough.

How can you not see plot twist in a manga with two _active_ time periods?


----------



## Smoke (Nov 5, 2008)

Yea, I like the star commanders.


I think the fact that they don't all seem like douches is pretty cool.


----------



## Sin (Nov 5, 2008)

Smoke said:


> Yea, I like the star commanders.
> 
> 
> I think the fact that they don't all seem like douches is pretty cool.


The sword guy seems like a bit of a douche IMO.


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Kabuto would lose easily -_-; Even with visions.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 5, 2008)

A few more rounds through Psyren and Kabuto'll be better equipped to survive.

Not right now though


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

That was a dumb match up I say.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 5, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> That was a dumb match up I say.



Which one?


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Amamiya vs. Kabuto, Amamiya could probably beat everyone of them so far in the story.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

Second Round
Group 1:
Ageha vs Amamiya
Hiryuu vs Oboro
Kabuto vs Matsuri
Group 2
Junas vs Shiner
Dholaki vs Elmore Kids
Gana vs Elmore Granny (big lol)

CAST YOUR VOTES


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Amamiya
Hiryuu
Matsuri
Shiner
Dholaki
Grana


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

and how exactly  Amamiya can avoid Melchees?


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Not use PSI as it's been said 200000000 times already ?


She avoided it once already, do I need to get the scan ?

Melchsee's is good as long as the opponent doesn't know it's weakness.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

.... the self controlling Melchees indeed follows the PSI. The one that is controlled by ageha  will cut you in half even if you dont think about PSI.only  the berserk mode melchees will seak after PSI. Who said that melchees is useless against non psi users?


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

You are just as usual.... look at the program again... IT FOLLOWS PSI which is the whole point of it. Melchsee's is blind to anything but PSI.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

..... melchees is like a black hole.You say the Black hole can absorb light but nothing else.He cut Dholaki before he used PSI. The first melchees attack was when Dholaki was searching for Ageha and he didnt use any PSI


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

It destroys anything it touches, but it only targets PSI.



Learn to read


*Spoiler*: __ 












It's clearly described how it only followed his PSI!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> It destroys anything it touches, but it only targets PSI.


The first time he used Melchees destroyed anything around him...then it went after PSi users.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 5, 2008)

I thought since learning Burst stream Ageha had the ability to turn the Psi homing thing off and just control it more?


Question i'm not to clear on When Ageha is using "MD" can he move position? if he can't then that would be a big weakness?


And why doesn't Matsuri trust ageha he may have a dangerous power but his attitude is great she has no reason to fear him going evil?  Oburo he's mad


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Look above posted pics


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

I didnt say it doesn't follows... i said its not useless against NON psi users.he just targets Dholaki and then releases Melches.You can say the PSI cna help him to find his target easier it DOESNT mean that melchees is useless otherwise


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

It is kind of useless if it's from afar, and it has to be at first because it takes a lot of time to program also shown by the manga, meaning you've disproved yourself with everything you just wrote.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

.... The homing melchees  need quite time to be used ,yes. the Full melchees not.. he can use it instantly and wipe up anyone... Plus Ageha mentally is stronger than Amamiya so her trance wont do much.


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Not to mention he kills himself using it.

And what are you talking about, we barely know anything about trance, and we definitely haven't gotten any information about it being "Hey, I'm mentally storonger" You're just using your own assumptions to argue with me.

this discussion is over... I won already.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

Inf act he can control melchees which damages his mentality its a prove that he is stronger...if according to you why didnt Homing melchees attacked Kabuto when he used his visions? the new Melchees  is controlled by his will.. the programms just make it more accurate and more controllable


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

It obviously attacked the strongest source of PSI which was Dholaki...


It's not controlled by him besides the first part where he shoots it in a direction. Don't make yourself look any dumber by arguing this point.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

No... when he used melchees attacked both Amamiya and tatsuo.
Melchees is controlled by Him... that's why he asked that elmore kid to teach him how to control  it.the first shot goes to dholaki... it just dholaki used Rise and evade it...BHut then Dholaki didnt expected that Melchees can attack more than once  so he got hit by it.You can say melchees has a destructable power which absorbs any form of PSI,howewhere this doesnt makes Melchees usable against non PSi users. If it was controllable by him it would fire into different directions. Like i mentioned before.KabuTo was using Psi as well  why didnt MD hit him?obviously because Ageha is controlling Melchees (homing form)


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

*IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO CONTROL MELCHSEES* IT EVEN *HURT HIMSELF* WHICH IS WHY HE USES THE *PROGRAMS TO STOP THE STRAIN *ON HIS HEAD WHILE HE STILL SHOULD  BE ABLE TO *USE IT IN BATTLE*. GOD! ARE WE READING THE SAME MANGA ?


Want me to underline the important parts too ?

Oh sh- caps.


Obviously you also disregarded what I wrote... It attacked the strongest source of PSI, not to mention that Kabuto barely can use PSI it just comes with the danger automatically so it's safe to assume he didn't have any at that moment.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

He used the programs in order to suppress melchees and control it.otherwise it wouldnt be so small neither it would  be controllable by him....
And il ask once again. WHY IT DIDNT HIT KABUTO


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> _*It obviously attacked the strongest source of PSI which was Dholaki...*_
> 
> 
> It's not controlled by him besides the first part where he shoots it in a direction. Don't make yourself look any dumber by arguing this point.





Amamiya said:


> *IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO CONTROL MELCHSEES* IT EVEN *HURT HIMSELF* WHICH IS WHY HE USES THE *PROGRAMS TO STOP THE STRAIN *ON HIS HEAD WHILE HE STILL SHOULD  BE ABLE TO *USE IT IN BATTLE*. GOD! ARE WE READING THE SAME MANGA ?
> 
> 
> Want me to underline the important parts too ?
> ...





Αgeha said:


> He used the programs in order to suppress melchees and control it.otherwise it wouldnt be so small neither it would  be controllable by him....
> And il ask once again. WHY IT DIDNT HIT KABUTO



Want me to write it again ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> *No... when he used melchees attacked both Amamiya and tatsuo.*
> Melchees is controlled by Him... that's why he asked that elmore kid to teach him how to control  it.the first shot goes to dholaki... it just dholaki used Rise and evade it...BHut then Dholaki didnt expected that Melchees can attack more than once  so he got hit by it.You can say melchees has a destructable power which absorbs any form of PSI,howewhere this doesnt makes Melchees usable against non PSi users. If it was controllable by him it would fire into different directions. Like i mentioned before.KabuTo was using Psi as well  why didnt MD hit him?obviously because Ageha is controlling Melchees (homing form)


NOT TATSUO ALONE.
he trained with elmore kids because he wanted to use melchees without hurting anyone else ( which means control it).The training with Matsuri  was about controlling melchees as well


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

It attacked both because it sucked up Tatsuo's PSI and was overloaded and bubbled up as commented by Amamiya.





After absorbing enough PSI it developed itself enough to attack any source of PSI in the vicinity. 

The new Melchsee's disappears after hitting the third program thus will not go to that stage as it did.


----------



## fxu (Nov 5, 2008)

ch46 spoiler text


*Spoiler*: __ 





簡易な感じで

サイキッカー狩りはなんだかんだで断るアゲハ
本当は凄くやりたかったが、アゲハにはこの時代のワイズを探し、
ガキ達の命を助けるというやらなければいけない事があったから

エルモアの屋敷にやってきたアゲハは、エルモアに何かを話そうとする
するとメネシスQが現れ、アゲハは何かされて苦しむ
アゲハは気付くと異次元(？)の場所へ

一方、影虎が追う犯人・・その背後には、ワイズの印が

おわり

It says something about Ageha going to talk to Elmore, then Nemesis Q appears.

It also says that the guy who can teleport in the present is a sign of the WISE...


*Spoiler*: _google translate text_ 





In a simple sense

A decline in hunting NANDAKANDA Cy ageHa kicker
Really really wanted to do, but in this era of ageHa looking for Wise,
We help the lives of the kids have to do things that were

AgeHa came to the house of Elmore, Elmore and something to talk
Q MENESHISU then appears, is what ageHa suffer
AgeHa different dimension with the find (?) To the location of

On the other hand, the culprit behind the shadows to chase a tiger, a sign of the Wise

End


----------



## Sin (Nov 5, 2008)

Interesting spoilers ?


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

If I only could understand Google Japanese.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh no, I went over to mangahelpers and encountered this:



> Something's up with the big boss's eye. I'm going to go ahead and predict that he has a more refined 'visions' ability similar to kabuto's, only it literally lets him see the future. I'm also going to say he'll pull a kakashi on us, and not be able to turn it off, and I'm going to go even further out on a limb here and say that the visions ability becomes extremely useful when using MD (or its white counterpart), which will lead to the eventual final battle being between kabuto + ageha and the big boss.





The Naruto and Psyren comparisons, make them stop


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Who compared that ? 

I swear no Naruto comparison in a good manga thread.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 5, 2008)

[Shounen] Kimi No Iru Machi 20 by Red Hawk by takadanama



Why do good new upcoming mangas always get compared to Naruto!? ;argh


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

I dunno, can't they just compare it to good stuff like, One Piece


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 5, 2008)

> He used the programs in order to suppress melchees and control it.otherwise it wouldnt be so small neither it would be controllable by him....
> And il ask once again. WHY IT DIDNT HIT KABUTO


ageha programs MD when he makes it so after it leaves it can't be controlled again. so the target he aims at will have to stop his psy and move quickly to avoid getting hit


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 5, 2008)

Nemisis Q with his wormhole creation is so gonna end up like X-man i know it


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 5, 2008)

Next Oboro will fight Dholkia and cure his explosia to reverse on it's user.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2008)

Do not want Dholaki again 

I wanna see the number one guy fight Asaga though. They seem meant for each other...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 5, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Second Round
> Group 1:
> *Ageha* vs Amamiya
> *Hiryuu* vs Oboro
> ...



Ageha vs Amamiya:

This is assuming bloodlust, like we always do. If Amamiya turns her Psy off to make MD unable to track her, Ageha will stomp her with Rise. He's got the basics of it. A rise user vs someone not using rise. Amamiya's probably physically better than Ageha on an even field, but this isn't even. I don't think she can evade homing MD with her psy on, and if her psy's off, Ageha can crush her in combat.

I'm giving this to Ageha.

Hiryuu vs Oboro:

Hiryuu's shown some serious physical feats, as well as a lot of strength. I don't think Oboro's shown strength feats so far, just cure and speed. Based on current feats, Hiryuu. Though that'll change soon enough I believe.

Kabuto vs Matsuri:

Matusri rapes Kabuto. Badly.

Junas vs Shiner:

He ranks above him for a reason.

Dholaki vs Elmore Kids:

Dholaki stomps hard. The pyrotechnic chick may last a little while longer if she can manipulate Explosia, but Dholaki ranks so far ahead of them it's brutal.

Gana vs Elmore Granny:


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 5, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Second Round
> Group 1:
> Ageha vs Amamiya
> Hiryuu vs Oboro
> ...



Ageha vs. *Amamiya*

This is a much closer fight than Ageha's last.  Stay with me now.  The difference here is how fast Amamiya can invoke Rise, rather than when she actually uses it.  I believe that it was said the key was invoking Rise in .1 seconds.  If anyone of the current Drifters can do this it's Amamiya.  Even better than Oboro, she'd be able to use Rise to it's fullest.  On top of that, she's proficient in weapons, and Trance, which Ageha has absolutely no experience with.  No, this goes to Amamiya. 

*Hiryuu* vs Oboro

Ditto what TV said.

Kabuto vs *Matsuri*

Again, ditto what TV said. 

Group 2

*Junas *vs Shiner

Ditto

*Dholaki* vs Elmore Kids

Ditto

*Gana* vs Elmore Granny

Ditto.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 6, 2008)

Rereading Call 42 and 43-





So.  Awesome.


----------



## Freija (Nov 6, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ageha vs Amamiya:
> 
> This is assuming bloodlust, like we always do. If Amamiya turns her Psy off to make MD unable to track her, Ageha will stomp her with Rise. He's got the basics of it. A rise user vs someone not using rise. Amamiya's probably physically better than Ageha on an even field, but this isn't even. I don't think she can evade homing MD with her psy on, and if her psy's off, Ageha can crush her in combat.



Ageha can't use Melchsee's and rise at the same time, and it takes him a hell of a lot of time to summon Melchsee's so if they start close to each other Amamiya can go all out while he can't.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank God.  I thought maybe I'd be by myself thinking Amamiya would win...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 6, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Ageha can't use Melchsee's and rise at the same time, and it takes him a hell of a lot of time to summon Melchsee's so if they start close to each other Amamiya can go all out while he can't.



Like I said, in an even field (both using rise, both not using rise) Amamiya wins.

If you're convinced that there is no way for Ageha to either a) use MD or b) be the only one using rise, then Amamiya takes this. Simple as that.


----------



## Freija (Nov 6, 2008)

That is nice but really not nessecary when you realize that we have a pimping project.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 6, 2008)

Luv Ageha Luv Amamiya more she wins this


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 6, 2008)

Round Three
Group 1:
Ageha vs Hiryuu
Amamiya vs Oboro
Kabuto vsKagetora
Tatsuo vs Matsuri (new )
Group 2
Junas vs Elmore Kids
Dholaki vs Elmore Granny
Gana vs Nemesis Q
Shiner vs Caprico

CAST YOUR VOTES


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 6, 2008)

How about this for Grana...


Either he could turn out to be a completely weak piece of garbage who can't even use Psi good and the other Star Commanders humour and pretend to respect him. (Thus allowing Oboro to take him hostage and rule the world!)


Or Gana could be pwnsome and have space manipulation psi. Like the opposite of Nemesis Q who is time Gana is space. Don't know what powers that would be but it would be crazy.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 6, 2008)

Qwayze said:


> How about this for Grana...
> 
> 
> Either he could turn out to be a completely weak piece of garbage who can't even use Psi good and the other Star Commanders humour and pretend to respect him. (Thus allowing Oboro to take him hostage and rule the world!)



Would be Funny




> Or Gana could be pwnsome and have space manipulation psi. Like the opposite of Nemesis Q who is time Gana is space. Don't know what powers that would be but it would be crazy.



Nemesis Q most probably posses Both Time manipulation and Space manipulation His abilities aren't Just Time travel but it's Space/Time Travel plus the wormhole he created in the present


----------



## Sin (Nov 6, 2008)

> Either he could turn out to be a completely weak piece of garbage who can't even use Psi good and the other Star Commanders humour and pretend to respect him. (Thus allowing Oboro to take him hostage and rule the world!)



I should neg you


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 6, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Round Three
> Group 1:
> Ageha vs Hiryuu
> Amamiya vs Oboro
> ...



*Ageha* vs Hiryuu

I don't even think I need to say my thoughts on this one. 

*Amamiya* vs Oboro

Oboro hasn't shown any actual fighting skills and his Rise relies more on his opponent.  Amamiya most likely has a better Rise, better fighting skills, weapons, Mind-Jack: Insanity Size.  Seriously, no contest.

Kabuto vs *Kagetora*

Kabuto's Visions might give him an edge, but the problem is he can't keep up with them.  Even if he gives Kagetora problems, Kagetora will wear him down sooner or later.

Tatsuo vs *Matsuri* (new )

Oooh, I like this one.  I'll give it to Matsuri with a grain of salt.  Her experience gives her the edge...


Group 2
*Junas* vs Elmore Kids

Come _on_...

*Dholaki* vs Elmore Granny



Gana vs *Nemesis Q*

Oh, that's just not right!  We barely know anything of Nem Q's powers and nothing at all about Grana.  Nem Q takes it on just the fact we know a little more about him.


*Shiner* vs Caprico

He shines brightly.


----------



## fxu (Nov 7, 2008)

SPOILER TRANSLATION BY SHRIMPY


*Spoiler*: _Holy shit_ 




Oh shit. If this spoiler is true...

in short, ageha turns down the invitation from kagetora and decides to tell elmore and the kids what'll happen. but, when he shows up to the mansion nemesis q appears and ageha falls over in pain. before he realizes it, he's in some kinda alternate dimension?

meanwhile kagetora does the hunt solo...and the criminal has the wise's mark on his back...


----------



## Sin (Nov 7, 2008)

I knew it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, it's official. The shit is about to hit the fan.


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

I told you, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's Shiner.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 7, 2008)

Holy fucking shit @ Spoilers.


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

Nem Q is a bad ass mofo


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 7, 2008)

So it's confiirmed Nemesis Q is a Time/Space manipulater


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

Already told all of you that, including that he could send people to other dimensions which is what he did to Ageha, he sent him to a parallel universe when he tried to hit him.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 7, 2008)

lol seeing Nemesis Q in the battledome should be interesting once we learn more about him.


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

We know nothing about him except that he can give people heartattacks


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 7, 2008)

Is that how he killed stupid Drifters?


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 7, 2008)

Psyren you are a tier 2 manga.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 7, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Is that how he killed stupid Drifters?



That or reduce them to ash

I wonder if Nemesis Q is a natural pischer or artifically made thats what i want to know i'm betting on Natural seeing as that he can use such immense power in the present


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 7, 2008)

> I wonder if Nemesis Q is a natural pischer or artifically made thats what i want to know i'm betting on Natural seeing as that he can use such immense power in the present


if he can manipulate space-time he can create a psyren world space around him wherever/whenever he goes to keep his power maxed


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 7, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> if he can manipulate space-time he can create a psyren world space around him wherever/whenever he goes to keep his power maxed



Yes creating a state like that would keep his powers at their max but the work that creating the scenario that you posted would take an immense amount of power anyway which is a hell of a feat still in the present


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 7, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Psyren you are a tier 2 manga.



Umm...okay.  Is that good?

What would be a tier 1 manga? Berserk? So awesome, it brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 7, 2008)

> Yes creating a state like that would keep his powers at their max but the work that creating the scenario that you posted would take an immense amount of power anyway which is a hell of a feat still in the present


we don't know how much mental power it would take to keep a field big enough to envelop him. he doesn't seem to stay in the present for long anyways.


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Is that how he killed stupid Drifters?



Yeah, you saw what he was doing to Oboro when he tried to show the card on TV.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> We know nothing about him except that he can give people heartattacks


Or to have them pass through a space time warp so that they can't hit him


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

Indeed, and now apparently he can 
*Spoiler*: __ 



shove you into an alternate dimension


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

I though that obvious from the beginning what with him shoving you into the future, which is nothing but shoving you into an "alternate dimension"?


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 7, 2008)

But i wonder how good his normal Psy powers are telepathy and telekinesis


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

CX said:


> I though that obvious from the beginning what with him shoving you into the future, which is nothing but shoving you into an "alternate dimension"?



Nope, I believe the future is the future, however the power he demonstrated against Ageha was sending him through a separate dimension thus avoiding him completely.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Future is nothing but an alternate dimension. If it is not alternate it is unchangeable.


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

Not really, there are many different theories how time travel works, for example one states you cannot change it. One states you can change it by simply killing a fly in the past.

Also this manga would make no sense if it was an alternate reality, so far we have seen no skills that imply that he has the power to send people into alternate realities.


Alternate dimension =/= Alternate reality.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 7, 2008)

Oww god a Physics Debate and i'm already lost


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Not really, there are many different theories how time travel works, for example one states you cannot change it. One states you can change it by simply killing a fly in the past.
> 
> Also this manga would make no sense if it was an alternate reality, so far we have seen no skills that imply that he has the power to send people into alternate realities.
> 
> ...


If he was sending them into the same future again and again, each time they went in the future it would be muchly different from how it was when they last visited it because their actions after each trip are going to be different than their actions if they hadn't taken a trip. Now if it is the same future again and again it means that it's never going to change and if it's never going to change, what is the point of the game?


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

CX said:


> If he was sending them into the same future again and again, each time they went in the future it would be muchly different from how it was when they last visited it because their actions after each trip are going to be different than their actions if they hadn't taken a trip. Now if it is the same future again and again it means that it's never going to change and if it's never going to change, what is the point of the game?



Obviously it's going to change but that being an alternate reality which you said is simply not fitting for the plot nor the powers NemQ has shown so far.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Obviously it's going to change but that being an alternate reality which you said is simply not fitting for the plot nor the powers NemQ has shown so far.


NQ sends them to a place that resembles their future = he has alternate dimension creating powers I thought as soon as I saw it.

Also, I tried finding the difference as you say, but I can't find what you would separate between saying alternate dimension and alternate reality ?


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

A dimension is another "field" if you wish, for example some theorize that if you go into a different dimension perhaps you can see everyone else while they can't see you or the other way around.

A reality is a whole other plane of existence in which another choice has been made along the line of reality which changes it.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

There can be parallel realities as well though, which kinda makes more sense in this manga because sending people to parallel realities won't change them each time they go back.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 7, 2008)

CX said:


> If he was sending them into the same future again and again, e*ach time they went in the future it would be muchly different from how it was when they last visited it because their actions after each trip are going to be different than their actions if they hadn't taken a trip*. Now if it is the same future again and again it means that it's never going to change and if it's never going to change, what is the point of the game?



 This is what i think, but this is where the 'paradox' comes with time travel, its almost neverending. Ok, so we agree that it was the actual future that Ageha and co. were sent to? but in that future, in order to assume that it is the definate future, you must assume that all that happens in the present, happened in that future (this is the only way for it NOT to be something alternate). 

 However, that also means that in that future timeline, when it was the present we see now, Nemesis Q must still have come back from the future after that in order for Ageha and co. to behave the exact same as they are doing now- under the exact same situation. On the other hand, this also means that Ageha and co. in that future have already tried to stop WISE from ruling the world, and failed. This in itself is the only explanation that involves it being anything but an alternate dimension/ timeline (from as soon as Nemesis Q went back), but also means that in all honesty, you cant change the future if its in the same timeline, as the same thing will happen and you cant escape that.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 7, 2008)

A Time Paradox like the ones you're talking about come about by Time traveling into the past the majority of the time Future Tim travel does not have so many retrictions 

For instance if in the present they found the leaders of wise and killed them the future they would then go to in the next round would be different from the future they know as psyren


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

@Uchiha-Alia : If that is the case, the series has no interesting point at all. The point of the whole game seems to be the ability to change their disastrous future, which they will and hence my conclusion that they are being sent to an alternate reality instead of the same reality.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 7, 2008)

CX said:


> @Uchiha-Alia : If that is the case, the series has no interesting point at all. The point of the whole game seems to be the ability to change their disastrous future, which they will and hence my conclusion that they are being sent to an alternate reality instead of the same reality.



 I know, but people can argue otherwise, also that is the reason i do believe that going back in time automaticaly creates an alternate timeline- i was just explaining how it would be if anyone argues that there is no alternate timeline.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 7, 2008)

CX said:


> @Uchiha-Alia : If that is the case, the series has no interesting point at all. The point of the whole game seems to be the ability to change their disastrous future, which they will and hence my conclusion that they are being sent to an alternate reality instead of the same reality.



For All we Know The Psyren Future is Basic training for Changing the very Future 

It unlocks the Psi in people allows them to gain control over it and if good enougth for the contestants to Learn how things ended as they did so when they are back in the Present they Can oppose WISE before they rise to power


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> I know, but people can argue otherwise, also that is the reason i do believe that going back in time automaticaly creates an alternate timeline- i was just explaining how it would be if anyone argues that there is no alternate timeline.


Well, travelling to past is very different than future because for the past thing we are certain of what has already happened so if we changed something we can never get back to what we were.


-Maya- said:


> For All we Know The Psyren Future is Basic training for Changing the very Future
> 
> It unlocks the Psi in people allows them to gain control over it and if good enougth for the contestants to Learn how things ended as they did so when they are back in the Present they Can oppose WISE before they rise to power



So you agree with me?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 7, 2008)

i cba checking the last few pages for a raw so,

heres raw 46: [Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i cba checking the last few pages for a raw so,
> 
> heres raw 46: [Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo



THanks  .                        .


----------



## fxu (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So this is when Elmore died eh?

She probably went into cardiac arrest upon looking at Nemesis Q. That bitch got scared shitless!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, so Ageha went to her to warn her of her death and becomes the one indirectly responsible for old Elmore dying.

That's gotta suck


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 7, 2008)

Gotta love the Dumb main Character sterotype


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

CX said:


> There can be parallel realities as well though, which kinda makes more sense in this manga because sending people to parallel realities won't change them each time they go back.



They haven't applied any changes in the past yet thus the future looks the same until the changes are applied.

Unless you go for the whole Bill & Ted idea of "I'll remember to do it in the future so it applies directly" creating the whole paradox of two of you existing at roughly a split second in-between each other, a new one for every second that passes to apply EVERY change in a different way.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Gotta love the Dumb main Character sterotype



Agetha isn't dumb...


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

Ageha so far has been everything but dumb.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 8, 2008)

Nemesis Q is so cool, he's gotta be future Oboro


----------



## Saiko (Nov 8, 2008)

Why believe so many people that Oboro is Nemesis Q ?


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Qwayze said:


> Nemesis Q is so cool, he's gotta be future Oboro



Oboro is cool, but he's not that cool and he has no power that suggests he'll ever develop into Nem Q, no one has.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 8, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> They haven't applied any changes in the past yet thus the future looks the same until the changes are applied.
> 
> Unless you go for the whole Bill & Ted idea of "I'll remember to do it in the future so it applies directly" creating the whole paradox of two of you existing at roughly a split second in-between each other, a new one for every second that passes to apply EVERY change in a different way.


We could go on about this but it's off-topic so I'll stop for now.

Oboro is awesome, minus his gay moments I think a very interesting, if not original character.

New chapter coming today?


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

It's not off-topic we're discussing a power in the manga, it's completely on-topic.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 8, 2008)

I can see Nemesis Q being like some broken Franklin richards or Nate gray thats gonna piss me off


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Franklin Richards ?


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 8, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Franklin Richards ?



Fantastic four's little runt with cosmic level Psiconic abilities li'l bastard he is


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

I still have no idea.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone got the trans out????


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Nope, check Mangahelpers.com maybe it is out =/


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 8, 2008)

trans IS out, scans will be out in 2-3 hours id say

TRANS:

*Spoiler*: __ 






> 01
> white: Kagetora asks for help!
> bubble: You're hunting Psychicers?
> CALL.46 - "Gag Order"
> ...


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Interesting chapter.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 8, 2008)

Confusing 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Nemesis Q is a Psi program!!!! a program that can manipulate Time and Space at will My god who could do that create a technique even more broken than MD

Yeah i was right whoever is responsible for Nemesis Q is gonna be more broken than Nate grey


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

My god, Nemesis Q  biggest twist ever


----------



## fxu (Nov 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was rather surprising.

I'm guessing Nemesis Q was created by The Resistance to bring more man-power into defeating the WISE in the present.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 8, 2008)

> but I can't find what you would separate between saying alternate dimension and alternate reality


alternate or other dimensions alludes to different spatial dimensions that have little to do with traveling between possible realities while alternate/other realities is the slightly more correct term for parallel universes. it's not really that important right now.



> I know, but people can argue otherwise, also that is the reason i do believe that going back in time automaticaly creates an alternate timeline- i was just explaining how it would be if anyone argues that there is no alternate timeline


the thing is that if you are a psychic you are inmune or at least resistant to causality/time paradoxes because your powers are in fact related to such things. so while the future might be changed if it was a human who destroyed the world a psychic would sense the change in the timeline and adapt his plans to it. in short, being a psychic complicates everything about time travel.


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmmm, I don't know how I like this turn of events.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 8, 2008)

Why                        .


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

I liked Nemesis Q as an entity by himself.


----------



## Sin (Nov 8, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Why                        .


Please don't "Post Count +1" in this thread.

And yeah, I don't like Nemesis Q being some kind of program. I preferred it when he was this badass unknown guy who could have been Ageha.

This is actually kind of gay.


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with Sin, this made Nemesis a lot less interesting, however the theories about who has created him grows bigger.


----------



## fxu (Nov 8, 2008)

It could still be Ageha... not physically.

Whoever is pulling the strings behind NQ has to be one of the most powerful PSI user(s).

It is possible that the guy who is pulling the strings cannot overthrow the Star Commanders and Council Elders by himself, so he's "sending" Nemesis Q back to the past to "recruit" man-power.

There was a big a theory that NQ could be Shao, and it seems plausible. Here, I'll copy&paste it:


*Spoiler*: _Theory by sahugani_ 




i'm also in support of Shao becoming Nemesis Q in the future. the biggest reason i have for this is the fact that when Ageha was learning burst stream, it was said that both Shao and Frederica have powers that could go out of control and thus require burst stream to keep them in check. while Frederica's power is revealed to be pyrokinesis, Shao's is only hinted to in a vague way. the only show of his abilities we have seen is his ability to interpret the true nature of people as a metaphoric vision. i suspect that this ability would come in handy as Nemesis Q for the selection of candidates to take to the future. this at least shows that Shao has a very unique trance power that links more to the soul of others than to the mind as other telepaths have done. as i said before, he also has a hidden power that must be kept in check with burst stream and is thus clearly a burst technique. since many unique psi techniques are a fusion of two psi types (cure applies rise in others through burst and menace combines trance and rise), Nemesis Q likely connects to his targets through a unique trance skill and once connected uses a reality warp/dimension shift/time travel burst skill to send them to the future. given Shao's unique trance ability and the hint of a dangerous burst skill, he is a very likely candidate especially when taking into account the amplification of psi powers in the future. as one final bit of evidence, Nemesis Q seems to break his own rules when it comes to the Elmore household. although the drifters are prohibited from discussing Psyren with even other psychicers, Elmore has spread curiosity and speculation about it as well as raised a crew of children. though technically she is not a drifter, Nemesis Q has shown before with a pre-Psyren Oboro that his rules about discussion are not limited to drifters. this hints at an acceptance of Elmore's practices and possibly that Nemesis Q is an Elmore child.

as for the reason for the game, i'm convinced that the purpose is to create a force to fight in that first battle we saw in the video. due to the Wise's ignorance of Nemesis Q, he's likely not allied with them and assuming the game isn't just for his amusement, he's likely opposed to them. rather than sending the drifters to fight the Wise in the future though, all signs show that the point is to prepare them for a fight in the present. first of all, he does not seem to take natural psychicers who have developed their skills from childhood, indicating that the point is to create more psychicers through exposure to the future's atmosphere rather than to send fighters to the future. secondly, the reason why the card eventually expires is that once a drifter has acquired enough experience in psi combat, they are considered ready to fight in the battle in 2009. at that point, Nemesis Q would rather not risk losing his soldiers by sending them back to where the Wise can kill them. Also, Matsuri has said that each trip leads them closer to eastern Japan, which matches up with the meteor crashing in Hokkaido in October 2009. Nemesis Q is leading them towards this incident. Finally, if Nemesis Q is Shao or another of the Elmore children as i assume, he would have a big motivation for leading the drifters to this incident rather than fight in the future. having fought in that battle and having witnessed the deaths of his adoptive siblings, he'd have motivation to recruit more soldiers to participate in the fight and possibly save the others who would have died otherwise


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Please don't "Post Count +1" in this thread.



huh What does this mean?

NQ being a program can make sense, It would answer the question where the hell was he when WISE made a play for Power


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

That means make a post like 1 words that just serves as a purpose to get another post.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 8, 2008)

Amamiya changed set??...... im disappointed!
Damn!! we need fast psyren scans like binktopia's!


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah *hint at Tatsuo*


----------



## fxu (Nov 8, 2008)

fxu (9:23 PM):
these noobs take to long!!!11!!
fxu (9:23 PM):
lol... now I get to join the leechers in complaining about scans!!!
fxu (9:23 PM):
har har har
shrimpy says (9:23 PM):
what happened to do it yourself
fxu (9:24 PM):
after I buy some more ram this week
fxu (9:24 PM):
pc is slow as hell
fxu (9:24 PM):
my*
fxu (9:24 PM):
and I can barely open up photoshop


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2008)

That chapter was pretty awesome.

Psyren better not get canceled.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2008)

Matsuri's epic. Suspending the entire pool into a bubble 

And Kagetora's nosebleed


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 9, 2008)

It would be good if Psyren was a manga that could always surprise us, and with this awesome new chapter, im getting the feeling that this might be an unpredictable manga, which is always good.


----------



## Freija (Nov 9, 2008)

Psyren is one of the few mangas that I actually like theorising about.


----------



## fxu (Nov 9, 2008)

That is because time travel is fucking epic and people have different views about a *real* interesting topic.


I can time travel; at regular speed, and it only goes forward.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 9, 2008)

Nemesis Q?? i soo hope we will have a fight between him and Ageha.
Btw the girl in the last page is Caprico?


----------



## Felix (Nov 9, 2008)

I still think Nemesis Q is something more than a program...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 9, 2008)

How about this. nemesis Q is a program like humanoid that is being controlled by Ageha in the future?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 9, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> How about this. nemesis Q is a program like humanoid that is being controlled by Ageha in the future?



 lol, you wont let go of that, will ya 

 I for one was quite surprised when Nemesis Q was shown to be a program, but who's controlling it? multiple people- the council of elders for WISE? why would they do that? (it seemed none of the star commanders were familiar with HOW Ageha and co. could just appear and dissapear in Psyren) or is it a whole new group of people we dont know?


----------



## dEnd (Nov 9, 2008)

Nemesis Q being a psy program w/ a personality was great ...really surprising... and Elmore said it that its probably under the influence of several of wills so it's a group of ppl and not just one, maybe Matsuri and his friends are controlling ...who knows

Psyren as always surprising us in a good way... 
*much better of "top series" that pass months showing random characters fighting random enemies*


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the Idea that NQ is a Program it explains alot and he was really startin g to look broken but now tha its releaved that he is the combined Psi of Many it makes sense


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 9, 2008)

psyren is a official top tier manga. you should be expecting more win each chapter ^_^


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 9, 2008)

Real nice Chapter, no Oboro, but I can cope.

The NQ thing is a real suprise and I kind of like it, yeah it takes away his whole character, but adds to the plot. In the beginning he was described as the Leader of Psyren the game, so now I see him as like the Governing Program of this "game", with hax powers.


Psyren si getting better, and better, and i'm a little relieved that NQ isn't a real person, one person having that much power would ruin Psyren. Even Oboro shouldn't be that great


----------



## Freija (Nov 9, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> lol, you wont let go of that, will ya
> 
> I for one was quite surprised when Nemesis Q was shown to be a program, but who's controlling it? multiple people- the council of elders for WISE? why would they do that? (it seemed none of the star commanders were familiar with HOW Ageha and co. could just appear and dissapear in Psyren) or is it a whole new group of people we dont know?



As said he was controlled by multiple personalities, and if anything, it's the "gang" in the future.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2008)

Win chapter is win.

Nemesis Q is just an extension of a group of people it seems and the early parts of the Wise are already moving. ?


----------



## spaZ (Nov 9, 2008)

That was an awesome chapter. Now it also looks like Ageha might get some information from NQ.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 9, 2008)

Have we seen this Haruko before


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 9, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> psyren is a official top tier manga. you should be expecting more win each chapter ^_^



Oh dear, I got some bad news... don't expect any more "win" after next week's chapter because it's supposed to be it's last.

Both Psyren and Bari Haken have bitten the dust. Unless 2ch rumors prove to be not true. Well know in the next issue of shonen jump.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 9, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Oh dear, I got some bad news... don't expect any more "win" after next week's chapter because it's supposed to be it's last.
> 
> Both Psyren and Bari Haken have bitten the dust. Unless 2ch rumors prove to be not true. Well know in the next issue of shonen jump.



I'll kill you


----------



## fxu (Nov 9, 2008)

There has been 2 rumors in the past that Psyren was getting canceled. Both were proven to be wrong... I hope this one is wrong too.



			
				Finestela said:
			
		

> It's not really confirmed since the poster isn't a known spoiler poster...




Let's all pray to the Almighty Nemesis Q--PSI program of our hearts-- that this spoiler is fake.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2008)

I love Ageha's attitude to NQ. No fear at the man program that kills people who spoil his game. Just a hearty "screw you". Awesome.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 9, 2008)

Screw You, Nemesis Q!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow, it rhymes


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 9, 2008)

Psyren wont get canceled.
Most important ! NEMESIS Q VS AGEHA IS HERE BIOTCHES! Place your bets!


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 9, 2008)

Nooooo Cancellation of manga


----------



## Freija (Nov 9, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Psyren wont get canceled.
> Most important ! NEMESIS Q VS AGEHA IS HERE BIOTCHES! Place your bets!



Nemesis Q easily.


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2008)

and the plot thickens while the excitement rises

love this manga


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 9, 2008)

You just wanted to get the 3000th post. 

But yes, Psyren is awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2008)

I wonder whether it was Matsuri alone suspending the pool.

That's pretty badass. Holding that much water in the air with nothing but your mind.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 9, 2008)

Not just the water, but everyone in it!  

It might've been all of them lifted a little each, though...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2008)

That's still very good practise.

And nonetheless, all out Matsuri is probably a beast of a Psychicer, considering she escaped a Star Commander by herself.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 9, 2008)

She escaped Dholaki and _three_ others!  I wonder who they were...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 9, 2008)

that was Ageha... it had the same shape as MD


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 9, 2008)

Wait, you think Matsuri's good enough to escape a Future Ageha while he's using MD and she's using Rise, as well as getting away from three other people?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2008)

He's talking about the pool.

He's saying because it's an orb of water, it has to be done by Ageha, cause it's the same shape as MD.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 9, 2008)

Ageha with a little training will be unstoppable
And yes im talking about pool


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 9, 2008)

Dammit I want a Centric arc for that Girl I want to know why she stopped being nice and her parents


----------



## Akatora (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess this means Mr tough guy won't be returning alive.

the path N.Q showed Agetha seem interesting, likely it's the path he has planed for him and if he go outside the road he'd be outside the acceptable change area.


And for an unconfirmed info: Psyren and Bari are the next series to go :/ someone at Shounen jump live Journal found that info on 2chan along with names of new series...
Imo Psyren needs a min of 25 chapters, but preferably 50-60 more chapters till and ending is reached.


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh shi- Nemesis Q! 

It was time already for some good PSI battles in the present

And fuck you Psyren isn't getting canceled


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 9, 2008)

It truly is a shame that Psyren will be getting cancelled because the story has become very interesting.

Especially the most recent chapter..ugh.

I really hope it doesn't get cancelled.

XD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 9, 2008)

the next volume sales will be crucial. I dont think Psyren will be Axed  now... its unfair... they would ax psyren waaay back!


----------



## fxu (Nov 10, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> the next volume sales will be crucial. I dont think Psyren will be Axed  now... its unfair... they would ax psyren waaay back!



Next volume sales won't come till early February most likely.

And if it keeps on this trend on being second-to-last in the ToC, we won't see past December.

I have prepared myself psychologically so I won't go into a frenzy and do something I'll later regret.

I have made my peace with the inner me, and yes, I will be sad if Psyren gets canceled, but life goes on young grasshopper. Life... goes on.

In other news... I'm so excited to know who are/is controlling NQ.  The only reason they gave an explanation of who NQ really is, is because Iwashiro is gonna burst the bubble and let it all out.


----------



## Freija (Nov 10, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Oh shi- Nemesis Q!
> 
> It was time already for some good PSI battles in the present
> 
> And fuck you Psyren isn't getting canceled



.................................................



*reps for set*


...................................................


Probably my favourite character ever.


----------



## dEnd (Nov 10, 2008)

Since practically all the new series had less than one year of life(how that stupid Skate Dance is still alive?) I was expecting that already


----------



## Freija (Nov 10, 2008)

It sucks so hard that SJ doesn't give them a chance to go really good. Iwashiro should've gone with Shounen Magazine instead.


----------



## dEnd (Nov 10, 2008)

man, I can't possibly understand this stupid japanese tasty to the new manga's series ...seems like, "get an anime asap otherwise you gonna fail"

and of course, FAILeach keeps getting the top of ToC


----------



## Freija (Nov 10, 2008)

Faileach and Blehruto


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 10, 2008)

is it because of stupid LOOONG fail mangas the new ones are getting axed... if Naruto and bleach and Op would be finished the new mangas would have more screentime


----------



## Freija (Nov 10, 2008)

pfft, perhaps Naruto and Bleach < Psyren

But don't even pretend Psyren > One Piece.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 10, 2008)

Psyren better not get cancelled otherwise its  to them. whos with me?




Amamiya said:


> pfft, perhaps Naruto and Bleach < Psyren
> 
> But don't even pretend Psyren > One Piece.




one peice sucks, I cant believe I even read past luffy fighting crocodile. psyren>all excluding negima which its tied with.


edit-Im going to get negged for saying one peice sucks now


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 10, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> pfft, perhaps Naruto and Bleach < Psyren
> 
> But don't even pretend Psyren > One Piece.


One Piece is overrated....it was very good at beginning then it became repetitive...its obvious that the mangaka purpose isnt to write good manga anyomre... its just to make money and beat all the selling records.


----------



## dEnd (Nov 10, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> *Bleach* is overrated....it was very good at beginning then it became repetitive...its obvious that the mangaka purpose isnt to write good manga anyomre... its just to make money and beat all the selling records.


Now I can agree with you.. Bleach is a disrespect to the readers


*Spoiler*: __ 



OP story line "IS moving" ...the deal is, OP has a story that is clearly based on "adventures", it's not like Luffy has a time limit to become the pirates king

I'm liking Naruto too... Kishimoto isn't dragging the story with non important fights of random characters ..he's showing the big fish's fighting right now


too off topic, I know 

back ontopic... I agree that one of the famous series has to go so than the new ones will get some deserved attention 

Psyren may be going too soon but thats the end of all good new action stories that will appear at SJ ...seriously, after Psyren I'm not gonna start w/ any of new SJ series till it gets 70 chapters at least


----------



## Akatora (Nov 10, 2008)

Psyren remain a good read every week with a few less interesting chapters, One Piece,Naruto and Bleach all have long arcs where little happen.

It would had been better had there been more refreshing actions in the big 3 but they're bad at that.

My personal favorite is Bleach, but the one sided results of the fights have dragged this series down by A LOT

It's long ago i last saw a chapter worth talking much about, though the Style keeps Bleach as a favorite of mine even when the story is boring.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 10, 2008)

One Piece is the best manga out there right now in my opinion. Psyren is shaping up well but has ways to go to be considered even in the same league as OP. 



But Naruto, and Bleach....I really would love if they both were moved to monthy jump to make space for Psyren and other new manga


----------



## Shade (Nov 10, 2008)

Bleach might fall into that category but not Naruto or One Piece. Naruto has had it's finest chapters of Part II lately while One Piece always retains quality. Psyren is shaping up well but nowhere near that level yet.


----------



## Ibox (Nov 10, 2008)

Naruto < Psyren < One Piece


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 10, 2008)

ok can someone explain me how Op is awesome?? Op became like DBZ with everyone over powered


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 10, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> ok can someone explain me how Op is awesome?? Op became like DBZ with everyone over powered



Who in OP is overpowered? Are we talking about the same manga. The thing that makes OP so likeable is it's unique-ness and strong shounen staple.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 10, 2008)

Zoro.. from the guy that could barely lift up a rock suddently change into godlike  killer with ultra sonic speed.
Luffy.. i wont comment him.
Usopp? from a dude that couldnt hit an elephant in 2 metter distance he now headshot you instantly from 23193129321213 metters?


----------



## Eleven (Nov 10, 2008)

Gantz - Gore - sex - big breasts - Technology + psychics + shounen + Plot = Psyren. 


Qwayze said:


> One Piece is the best manga out there right now in my opinion.



Read more manga, OP is so far down the shitter in comparison to other greats that it isn't funny.


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 10, 2008)

Eleven said:


> Gantz - Gore - sex - big breasts - Technology + psychics + shounen + Plot = Psyren.
> 
> Read more manga, OP is so far down the shitter in comparison to other greats that it isn't funny.




Oh please, what do you consider a good manga? OP is great in my opinion.






Plus Zoro is'nt some hax monster, he isn't sasuke, none of them are. They promptly got defeated recently, showing their limits. Though charcters getting stronger are a basic part of manga. Or do you expect Ageha to stay the way he is now and haxor everyone?


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 10, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> pfft, perhaps Naruto and Bleach < Psyren
> 
> But don't even pretend Psyren > One Piece.



psyren rAPES one piece without trying. plain and simple one piece stop being great after enel.


----------



## dEnd (Nov 10, 2008)

1st of all, you can't compare a manga with less than one year with a manga with TEN years

at this last arc, the mains in OP got owned like 2 times in a row(the 1st time was they all against just one guy), showing that they aren't even close of the power of the top fighters ...so they aren't overpowered

and when talking about manga lets not compare a shonen w/ a seinen, shonen's are way more limited at what they may show, and I cant remember a lot of shonens that are better than Naruto and OP


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 10, 2008)

Buu raped Vegeta,Gohan and Goku combined?? that means they  aint overpowered ?


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 10, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Buu raped Vegeta,Gohan and Goku combined?? that means they  aint overpowered ?




They were because Buu was overpowered, there was no power limit in DBZ, they could have gone to SS 500 thus needing enemies to be that powerful. While One Piece does have a limit, though it seems to be getting alot more distorted in recent chapter. D:


----------



## limatt (Nov 10, 2008)

i don't want Psyren canceled  its so good


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 10, 2008)

limit in OP?? like i gave you those examples... If zoro looses to someone he will become godlike in few chapters after and beat him down.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2008)

You obviously haven't read enough OP since it never happens like that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 10, 2008)

dEnd said:


> 1st of all, you can't compare a manga with less than one year with a manga with TEN years
> 
> at this last arc, the mains in OP got owned like 2 times in a row(the 1st time was they all against just one guy), showing that they aren't even close of the power of the top fighters ...so they aren't overpowered
> 
> and when talking about manga lets not compare a shonen w/ a seinen, shonen's are way more limited at what they may show, and I cant remember a lot of shonens that are better than Naruto and OP



one piece drags shit on for several chapters before you finally arrive at a conclusion, satisfying yes, but it stretches the manga to the point its bigger then it really is. please the straw hats getting owned once really doesn't make OP any more up the totem pole of perdictable manga. lets be honest, Luffy and Zoro were bullet timers that were class 100 (meaning they can lift 100 tons *marvel strength measurements* or over a 100 tons) while at the same time to can survive the equivalent of probably a small yield nuke? Did i miss anything?


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 10, 2008)

spaZ said:


> You obviously haven't read enough OP since it never happens like that.



of course it never happens, this is only the second time zoro lost, in which case, he never met any of the people who kicked his ass again so....your point?


----------



## Akatora (Nov 10, 2008)

The OP curse is getting strong in this thread


Every time someone mention OP there seem to come a lot of reply completely irrelevant to the content of the thread.


I wonder why mr Kazetora wanted Agatha to be the one covering his back, menclars door is a bad move to cover a friend


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think he even knows about MD.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 11, 2008)

Qwayze said:


> Oh please, what do you consider a good manga? OP is great in my opinion.


A lot. Like I said, if you think one piece is the greatest manga then go read more manga.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Zoro.. from the guy that could barely lift up a rock suddently change into godlike  killer with ultra sonic speed.
> Luffy.. i wont comment him.
> Usopp? from a dude that couldnt hit an elephant in 2 metter distance he now headshot you instantly from 23193129321213 metters?



Zoro always had inhuman strength, he constantly trained with over 2 ton weights.

Usopp was always a great sharpshooter that was even shown in the first episodes he was in.

Luffy uses his rubber to create a stronger impact in punches etc, he throws his arms/legs far out/up and then yanks it back creating tremendous speed.


Speed=impact power.


----------



## fxu (Nov 11, 2008)

This is the Psyren thread people.

If you wanna talk OP, go to the OP board.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

Just had to disprove him, anyway

Is the resistance the ones controlling Nemesis Q ?

If they are who are the resistance ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2008)

But how the granny knows that Nemesis Q is being controlled?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2008)

Well she figured he was a Psy program. And they come from somewhere/someone.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> But how the granny knows that Nemesis Q is being controlled?



She felt that he was a program and not a being.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 11, 2008)

Matsuri Hate for being a Bitch to Yoshina


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

Matsuri is awesome STFU!


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes Sir                .


----------



## Medusa (Nov 11, 2008)

Eleven said:


> Gantz - Gore - sex - big breasts - Technology + psychics + shounen + Plot = Psyren. .



yeah that is why

psyren is not popular in japan, cuz they call psyren is ripoff from gantz+bleach+hxh

Stock

^ haters alot over there

Stock

^ scroll down, psyren scenes similiar to gantz

yes jap ppl hates psyren lol


----------



## fxu (Nov 11, 2008)

Fuck the Japanese (who hate Psyren)

Maybe they should worry about finding a wife and having a life rather than to stay indoors masturbating to 2D characters and setting up petitions to marry them. Hoping that one day a little girl comes knocking on the door and asks for their semen and they'll forever be sex-lovers. Little McDick

I'm pissed :]


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 11, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> Fuck the Japanese (who hate Psyren)
> 
> Maybe they should worry about finding a wife and having a life rather than to stay indoors masturbating to 2D characters and setting up petitions to marry them. Hoping that one day a little girl comes knocking on the door and asks for their semen and they'll forever be sex-lovers. Little McDick
> 
> I'm pissed :]



Don't let them bother you the Haters are Probably the ones who Yaoi and Yuri


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

The haters are the ones who think the characters in GantZ are hot.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 11, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> The haters are the ones who think the characters in GantZ are hot.



I resent that. 

I love Psyren, but I also think Reika (from Gantz) is hot as hell. 

I also think Amamiya is hot...


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

So you're attracted to inked lines ?


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey, somethings got to get you off, why not ink?


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 11, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I resent that.
> 
> I love Psyren, but I also think Reika (from Gantz) is hot as hell.
> 
> I also think Amamiya is hot...



Gantz has that got Pairings?


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 11, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Gantz has that got Pairings?



It's got nudity and sex. Enough to satisfy the horny fanbase.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

Horny Japanese fan base.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 11, 2008)

Qwayze said:


> It's got nudity and sex. Enough to satisfy the horny fanbase.



But has it got Love and romance ?


----------



## Qwayze (Nov 11, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> But has it got Love and romance ?



Can drawing have love and Romance? If so, i've got 12 different girlfriends.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2008)

Because ther are some similarities it doesnt mean that psyren is a rip off...


----------



## Garfield (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm intrigued about the new Psyren sign.


----------



## Freija (Nov 12, 2008)

The new Psyren sign ?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 12, 2008)

THe one on the wall of the people creating the NemQ illusion


----------



## Freija (Nov 12, 2008)

They're not creating the NemQ illusion.


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2008)

CX said:


> THe one on the wall of the people creating the NemQ illusion


Those are the WISE...


----------



## Garfield (Nov 12, 2008)

They seemed like it ... seems I was wrong.

Wise with similar insignia as Nem Q though...


----------



## Freija (Nov 12, 2008)

>_> Not really.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 12, 2008)

Not too long now i suppose


----------



## Freija (Nov 12, 2008)

Depends on the scanner.


----------



## fxu (Nov 12, 2008)

chapter 47 summary


*Spoiler*: __ 




簡単にですが

アゲハがネメシスＱを追う
追った先にはボロい宮殿と椅子とラジオがありアゲハがついた瞬間ラジオから音声が流れる(Ｑは椅子に座ってる)

内容は(４ページもラジオ流れるから軽く)Ｑを作ったのは世界崩壊から10年前のサイ使いで能力名がネメシス
時を遡る力
世界の崩壊の真犯人を突き止めたいらしい
だが自信の時空転移には体が耐えれないからネメシスの能力に意思をもたせた

これが時を越える代行者ネメシスＱ

けれどＱに組み込めたのはいくつかの行動原理と人格だけ

なので不特定多数の人間に未来を教えて真実を突き止めさせる(カード受け取った人たち)
ただ未来の情報を喋られたら危険だから抹殺制度があるらしい

ここでＱラジオを消す
アゲハ「勝手に消すなコラ」「えげつねえ真似して……こっちはしゃべれねえ！救いたい命も救えねえってか！」
暴王の月を右手に出し
「続き聞かせろ」


まだ続くよ
影虎

眼鏡を追う

影虎(急に逃げ出した……人目に着かない場所で決めるつもりが…マズイな)

灰工場に逃げ込まれ入る影虎

「よりによって雹堂影虎か。たかが俺を殺すためにとんだ有名人を」
さっきの眼鏡じゃない変なやつが出てきた
名は犬居清忠らしい

影虎がこんな事してどうなると思う？と聞く

いぬい「この汚い世界を洗うには汚い金がふさわしいだろ？」「そんなことより自分の強さに自信があるのか？」

犬居影を操る
避ける影虎
犬居「あんたならこんなん当然避ける」


めんどいからこの先画バレでいい？
書き込み無いから続き

避けた後影虎変な箱に入る

影虎「この壁は！？」

めがね「トリックルーム」
眼鏡の左手には影虎のいる箱と同じ箱が
そんで左手の箱の上にはグラサンがもう一人

グラサン「チャージ完了！いつでもいいぜー！」

ここで能力解説

眼鏡は箱の中身をもう片方の箱にうつすことが出きる(これで泥棒してた)

もう一人はどうやら電気を出す能力

めがね「ボックスａの中身をｂに」「新鮮な生肉を超巨大電子レンジに」
グラサン「そゆこと！細胞の芯まであじわいな！」


めがね「ダウンロード」

影虎「ぐぁぁあー！」




って感じです




now somebody go get a trans


----------



## Freija (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, Tatsuo, go get a trans!


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 12, 2008)

It seems every thread has the mule poster the one who gets all the Scans and trans while the others just sit there


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 12, 2008)

> It seems every thread has the mule poster the one who gets all the Scans and trans while the others just sit there



is that a bad thing?


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 12, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> is that a bad thing?



no Just a little hard for the Mule


----------



## Freija (Nov 12, 2008)

You mean Tatsuo and Yanniv ?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 12, 2008)

Still doesn't explain how he can give heart attacks.


----------



## fxu (Nov 12, 2008)

Telekinesis? Stops the heartbeats?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 12, 2008)

Would have been obvious then to Amamiya and she could have taken him on (though lost)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 12, 2008)

Why is Amamiya so... delicious looking ...


----------



## Garfield (Nov 12, 2008)

Coz she's the heroine in there?


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 12, 2008)

Cause she's a psycho high schooler with glasses and a sword who trains people by making them want to touch her *in various places*. 

Also, she grabs your head when she's mad at you. That's awesome.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2008)

Spoilers look great.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally getting some answers behind Nemesis Q. Time Travel and Electricity are interesting Psy abilities. I wonder which combos they use to create them. 

lol expected Kagetora to get his ass kicked.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 13, 2008)

Electricity yeh Not too long to wait till we get cold and Magnetism powers


----------



## Freija (Nov 13, 2008)

We'll get Freija powers, and the one with that will blow Psyren to bits.


----------



## Countach (Nov 13, 2008)

i hate peter and his lying ass


----------



## fxu (Nov 13, 2008)

Jet the Villain said:


> Spoilers look great.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Electricity comes from pyrokinesis, which comes from burst.

Time travel will come from trance.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if the wise had a traitor amongst them who is Nem Q's creator


----------



## Franckie (Nov 14, 2008)

Do like. 

This manga is chugging along nicely.
I look forward to the see the maker(s) of Nemesis Q and how they will be confronted.
One thing is for sure, their intentions are flawed because they're trying to prevent information about the future from being divulged to inhabitants of the present regardless of how it can help prevent a catastrophe.

Ageha's fight against Dholaki was good despite being short. Being succint is important and so far, this manga has done a good job with all its characters.
I wish the art would be better but overall it's good enough to tell the story.


----------



## fxu (Nov 14, 2008)

I actually think the art is one of the best for a shounen.

It is very clear and clean... Putting my bias towards Psyren aside, I really mean it. I hated Double Arts, but its art was also one of the best.


Also, if Psyren survives for a long time, we're bound to see an Ageha vs Dholaki re-match.


----------



## Freija (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, and Ageha will get a royal beating this time ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 14, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Yeah, and Ageha will get a royal beating this time ?


Not happening.....only Gana can stand against mighty ageha


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 14, 2008)

I luv gana he's so funny


----------



## fxu (Nov 14, 2008)

It's G*r*ana, you noobs.


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2008)

Who's dishonoring Grana?


----------



## isanon (Nov 14, 2008)

CX said:


> Still doesn't explain how he can give heart attacks.


what could be easily done with electricity (witch is basicly, and very simplified ,what controls the heartbeats)


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 14, 2008)

chap 47 RAW: Translation by Carlos Net


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Where was the promised underwater sex?


----------



## fxu (Nov 15, 2008)

*Psyren 47 by Binktopia*

sup bitches


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2008)

Magnificent. Binktopia know quality manga when they see it 

EDIT: Wow, Ageha's having a pain in the ass of a time trying to save anyone.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 15, 2008)

so, a pretty good chapter, obviously if Ageha had went with Kagetora things might have gone differently there but im not sure this is it for Kagetora. On the other hand, we got to know more about Nemesis Q, well actually- not much apart from the fact that the creator of the program calls himself Nemesis and a sort of justification for the killing of anyone who speaks of Psyren. Im not sure where this Nemesis Q - Ageha meeting is going but its nice to have a manga that can keep surprising.


----------



## fxu (Nov 15, 2008)

The name of the program is Nemesis... not the creator.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2008)

It's more interesting that Nemesis Q turned the radio off. It'd be worrying if the Psy program had begun to evolve.


----------



## fxu (Nov 15, 2008)

Well since intelligence was added to Q, he is evolving. Live and learn.

But he knew he couldn't do it alone so he started sending people into Psyren.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2008)

Wasn't he initially programmed to send people to Psyren because of the fact that he couldn't make an effect?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 16, 2008)

Binktopia is BACK???? Hell yeah


----------



## fxu (Nov 16, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Wasn't he initially programmed to send people to Psyren because of the fact that he couldn't make an effect?



He couldn't do it *alone*. He needs "collaborators."

He needs help.



Αgeha said:


> Binktopia is BACK???? Hell yeah






We're gonna release 35-46 as a bundle sometime before Christmas. 10 chapters to do is a pain and it can get a bit boring >.>


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 17, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> *Psyren 47 by Binktopia*
> 
> sup bitches




Thanks for the scan fxu, its good to see psyren bieng scanned by you guys again.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 17, 2008)

Definitely a pretty awesome chapter. I wonder just who is behind Nemesis Q and if Ageha will find anything else out in that dimension. ?

Those other guys Kagetora was facing have more interesting abilities than I originally thought.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 17, 2008)

All I'll say is...

If Nemesis Q ends up being an ability created someone we know, I'll be pissed. Heroes has made time travelling wear thin on me and I don't need M. Night Shamalamadingdong writing my mangos...

It'd also not make any sense, as far as I can tell atm.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 17, 2008)

One word awesome


----------



## Garfield (Nov 17, 2008)

I......dunno. The logic of the guy behind Nem Q is way off. 

But the reaction to it was alright.


----------



## fxu (Nov 17, 2008)

Adee said:


> I......dunno. The logic of the guy behind Nem Q is way off.
> 
> But the reaction to it was alright.



The logic is off?

Sending someone back to the past to prevent the most horrible act ever committed is wrong?

Humans were either made into tavoo or killed... I think sending someone back to prevent a holocaust is a good cause and I wouldn't care what the repercussions are when changing the past.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 17, 2008)

Iz like if he really is intelligent enough to have survived, he is intelligent enough to know that it is very inefficient to choose humans by trial and error


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, to be fair he has found Ageha and co now.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 17, 2008)

Hit many trees and some apples are bound to fall.


----------



## kaz (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow @ Psyren's ToC placement.

13th total.


----------



## Freija (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, it's jumped up a few notches.


----------



## fxu (Nov 18, 2008)

Psyren's good ToC placement is making me very happy down there.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 18, 2008)

What's ToC? The rating it get's in WSJ?


----------



## fxu (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah... a weekly ranking based on the popularity of 7 or 8 chapters ago.


----------



## Freija (Nov 18, 2008)

Tatsuo stop fapping.


----------



## fxu (Nov 18, 2008)

nevarrrrr

dese ejacs r 2 good


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

Adee said:


> Iz like if he really is intelligent enough to have survived, he is intelligent enough to know that it is very inefficient to choose humans by trial and error



this is true whats the point of preventing the future iif you use trial and error what about if you dont find the source, lol the past would be wiped out of humans  what would be the fucking point of saving a future with no people in it 

uunless nemesis Q has a paradox machine


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 18, 2008)

Adee said:


> Iz like if he really is intelligent enough to have survived, he is intelligent enough to know that it is very inefficient to choose humans by trial and error



Perhaps there was no other way. He had to basically make PSI users out of people he can't see. What he probably theorized was that only competent people would answer the Q&A. I doubt he thought there'd be rewards and shit placed on the ordeal. 

And what's the harm in sacrifices? To him, everyone's already dead!  So rather than killing people, he's giving them the chance to save lives...they die on their own if they can't save themselves, is all.


----------



## fxu (Nov 19, 2008)

chapter 48 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 




credit: bleach @ MH

なんとか電子レンジからは逃れたが、
目覚めたアゲハからの電話を受けながら逃げている影は、敵の攻撃を受けてしまう
アゲハは助けに東京に向かう
チルドレン5人と共に

trans: shrimpy


kage somehow escapes the teleport
ageha regains consciousness and calls kage, but kage is hit by the 3
ageha heads to tokyo to save him, along with the 5 kids


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Huh. I didn't credit him with being able to escape that.

Well, he's risen in my books then.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's after the fact, but I figured Kagetora would survive.  He might be renowned for his Rise, but he must still have a Burst (I can't see him having a very useful Trance).


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2008)

So its 13th now? What was it before?


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I believe it's a list of 20 or so manga, and Psyren was in the bottom 3.  A lot.  Breath of fresh air that it's moved up.  At least, I won't have to say goodbye to it like Double Arts...


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i was expecting him to survive the attack even if by virtue of his rise expertise. after all the preWISE hyped him a lot. i'm expecting that he could manage to win regardless of help but it would still be an uphill battle


----------



## fxu (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't wait to see Shao's ability.

I think he's gonna shine in this arc if the 5 kids are getting involved.

We've seen a bit from each of the kids, but Shao is the only person we have no idea about.


----------



## Freija (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Action is building up


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2008)

Psyren for MotM December?

link 2


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I though Kagetora would survive this!! he looks strong and his Rise is tp tier non less.Ageha going whit the kids to save him? something good is gonna happen!


----------



## Freija (Nov 20, 2008)

His rise is actually the best in Japan.


----------



## fxu (Nov 20, 2008)

Put Psyren for MotM nomination!

We must win this one!!!

Also, rate this thread a 5-star


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2008)

what about oboro freija ?


----------



## Freija (Nov 20, 2008)

First of all, Oboro caught him unaware which was hinted, and he used a strong burst of rise in the start to give him lots of speed. He in no way bested him in speed.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2008)

got a point and i just realised he was holding back


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, Kagetora first used 50% Rise when he was training Ageha and Hiryuu, then he used a little more as they got better.  It's logical that Kagetora went back to 50% Rise when he strarted on Oboro.

And, hell yeah, everyone should vote Psyren MotM.  It got second place last month... It better win this time.  

Or I'll blame Sin.


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 20, 2008)

Go vote Psyren for Manga of the Month now

Go!

Do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll admit I expected Kagetora to die for some reason... Seeing as they denied him help and they said if he had help with him.. also, because in the psyren past, I have assumed that he died on this mission, though thinking about it as I type this, I dont necessaraly know why.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 21, 2008)

I hate Voting for Manga I always get lost

anyway i'm i the only one lost i thought Kagetora was left on a cliffhanger and we didn't know what will happen to him?


----------



## fxu (Nov 21, 2008)

ch48 spoiler pic


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 21, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> ch48 spoiler pic



captain GAR has now appeared. Behold the RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPE STOMPING.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 21, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> ch48 spoiler pic



Holy shit!  Kagetora is a beast!  Am I seeing right and he broke that Psi box with pure Rise!?   I thought for sure he'd use Burst!


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 21, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Holy shit!  Kagetora is a beast!  Am I seeing right and he broke that Psi box with pure Rise!?   I thought for sure he'd use Burst!



a Burst of GAR would have leveled a city, Kagetora is a responsible man.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

Seems like everyone has a special ability too, do we know his yet?  I dont think so.


----------



## Freija (Nov 21, 2008)

OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT!


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

oO?  Amamiya?  Mind going a bit more in depth on that thought?


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 21, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT!





Nomeru said:


> oO?  Amamiya?  Mind going a bit more in depth on that thought?



funny, for some reason when I read Amamiya's post , I thought "someone must be touching Amamiya's happy place"... :rofl


----------



## Freija (Nov 21, 2008)

I wonder... Check the spoiler pic


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

Grr, cant wait for a raw.


----------



## Freija (Nov 21, 2008)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!


----------



## dEnd (Nov 21, 2008)

damn! Kagetora is awesome  ...but he should retreat, probably too much damage to fight properly right now


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2008)

i shat bricks


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

grr, they need to make psyren's release faster.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 21, 2008)

Kagetora is epic. I take back my thinking his character wasn't completely awesome. That was just too gar to believe.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Kagetora is epic. I take back my thinking his character wasn't completely awesome. That was just too gar to believe.



tanking getting microwaved? You cannot help but feel the gar


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 22, 2008)

> Seems like everyone has a special ability too, do we know his yet? I dont think so.


 did you see the spoiler pics?



> tanking getting microwaved? You cannot help but feel the gar


that is his special ability. his ability is GAR stomping everything in his path


----------



## fxu (Nov 22, 2008)

*Psyren 48 raw*


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> did you see the spoiler pics?
> 
> 
> that is his special ability. his ability is GAR stomping everything in his path



GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 22, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> *Psyren 48 raw*



Thanks for the Raw. Reps for you.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 22, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> *Psyren 48 raw*



thanks for the raw


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2008)

Can we all just agree on the word GAR?


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 22, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Can we all just agree on the word GAR?



Hear, hear! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe that Kagetora tanked that attack and was still able to knock the Trick Room guy out with one punch!  And he got away! And, man, Ageha looks pissed as hell! 




I wanna see the next chapter now!  This happens every time.  You end up wanting to see the next chapter. Psyren's awesome.


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2008)

Psyren is fucking uber awesome.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 22, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Can we all just agree on the word GAR?




yes


On another note , It looks like Ageha is getting his posy of superpowered small children ready to go rape some preWISE


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 22, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Can we all agree that Kagetora is walking away because he doesn't want to create a time paradox by busting those clowns into fine powder?



So say we all.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 22, 2008)

trans chap 48:  Here


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 22, 2008)

Translation!!! Thanks both of you!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, I rarely even read trans but I was  when one those guys said  Kagetora's nicknamed the Immortal.  Immortal Kagetora!!! The Immortal Shadow!!! 

and I lol'ed hard when Kagetora said he ate that attack.  All too true.


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2008)

Immortal Shadow-tiger I think that would be.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yeah... "Tora" means tiger, right?

Immortal Shadow-Tiger... Fucking A!!!


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2008)

^.^ Aye, he fucking tanked getting microwaved


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 23, 2008)

BINKTOPIA!


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 23, 2008)

I am here to use me precognitive powers guess what'll happen in future Psyren chapters.

Ageha will meet future-Marie (telekineses kid) on one of Q's assignments. A one-sided romance blossoms

(This vision is completely based on the fact that I tried imagine the kids as grown-ups and concluded that Marie would be a cutey btw)


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeez kagetora is Great maybe thats his special ablity Regeneration or forcefield creation 

And Rise criminals already know who Yoshina is already becoming famous i wonder if they know about his special MD


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2008)

Didn't they die in the past ? That kinda kills your theory about them meeting up in the future.


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 23, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Didn't they die in the past ? That kinda kills your theory about them meeting up in the future.



Injured, killed, knocked out. Either way .

Mind tricks superior


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2008)

We did see a body, impaled... lying dead.


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 23, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> We did see a body, impaled... lying dead.



Oh yeah, that's true

I forgot

...

Bah, it doesn't look that bad! It might've been a trance or something.

...

Yeah

*edit*:

hey, look at this:


*Spoiler*: __ 








It wasn't instantly fatal. There's still hope.

I believe!!


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2008)

She died there.


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 23, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> She died there.



Unless someone used Cure on her.

I believe


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2008)

She was stabbed straight through the spine... she died. prolly hit her liver as well.


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 23, 2008)

Curse you Freija. You have take my argument, but you will never take my dreams of a legal Marie!!

(In all seriousness though, in a -verse where there are potent healers, I'll always view obvious killing wounds with some skepticism, as I'm well aware that killing people and then don't is a staple of exciting authorship.

I wouldn't be surprised if we get to see one of the kids in the future, as a twisted tavoo if nothing else)


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2008)

I doubt we'll see anyone of them in the future.


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 23, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> And Rise criminals already know who Yoshina is already becoming famous i wonder if they know about his special MD


Huh? Where did it say they knew about him? They looked at the name in the cellphone and didn't recognize it.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 23, 2008)

marie just needs a phoenix down


----------



## Sin (Nov 23, 2008)

Now I really need my Grana set D:

Who's gonna help me out?


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2008)

*Goes the other way*


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I just got caught up with this manga today.  I was avoiding posting here until I did (spoilers).  I have to say, that so far I'm liking this series.  I'm very interested to see how long it takes Oboro to turn bad (he just seems so not trustworthy).


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 23, 2008)

Best action Shounen I've read so far. Not that I've read that many...

I think Psyren is on its way to being bigger than Bleach. Maybe, they don't have "giant arcs" like Bleach does.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2008)

It's going to be interesting to see Ageha and those kids in action on that rescue mission.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 23, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's going to be interesting to see Ageha and those kids in action on that rescue mission.



I'm looking forward to that too.  I really want to see what they all can do in a fight.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 23, 2008)

> I really want to see what they all can do in a fight.


at least they are good at dieing in battle


----------



## fxu (Nov 23, 2008)

*Psyren 48 by Binktopia*


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 24, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> at least they are good at dieing in battle



Besides that.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 24, 2008)

GO!  Psyren of the Month!  Yes, it replaces the word Manga.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 24, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Just started reading this, pretty cool
> 
> but
> 
> ...



Um.. that's his phone.. stuff they take to the future will work, stuff that was there wont.  He knows what time it is in his time, that doesnt mean anything about time in Psyren.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 24, 2008)

Just noticed translation error in the first panel of page 20. The clock marks 21:31 and they translated as 8:31 PM. Derp.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 24, 2008)

your right, that would be 9:31.  seems the quality of that chapter is rather bad either way.  They certainly didnt use Binktopia's release.


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 24, 2008)

this is an interesting story


----------



## Freija (Nov 24, 2008)

BINKTOPIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freija (Nov 24, 2008)

You just answered yourself =)


----------



## fxu (Nov 24, 2008)

I know but it seemed like a good time to let you know about MS's reader :3

chillax broski


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 24, 2008)

I just started (and caught up to) this manga today...pretty good so far. I really like Ageha's power, basically a tricked out Sphere of Annihilation.


----------



## Freija (Nov 24, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> the facepalm made you seem like an obnoxious twerp
> 
> I don't read manga online anyway, just had OM bookmarked from ages ago that's it's become a go-to site to link shit to people, so it's not like I require a better online reading site even though I knew about MS
> 
> Amamiya: The scangroup OM used had exactly the same translation as Binks (even though the scan group fucked it up in 20) so that doesn't change anything, and them screwing up the time in the panel is irrelevant



In that case


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 24, 2008)

Pretty interesting chapter. Kagetora is one tough bastard and Nemesis Q playing favorites isn't surprising if he thinks someone can actually help his goals.

I'd say the fact that she can't see the future through her Millennium Kaleidoscope may mean that it isn't completely set in stone yet or it may really just be that someone is blocking her ability to do so.

If it is the latter, the person must be pretty hax.


----------



## Sin (Nov 24, 2008)

@Fxu: While you're at it, tell them to update SE :3

I always thought if MS had a dedicated person to upload quality scans to the online reader people would realize how much OM sucks.

In other, Psyren news, we're up in the MoTM, but E21 is fighting us on it.

And I'm wondering whether it's actually convenient to use the car rather than use Rise, but Ageha may not be able to handle such extended use yet.


----------



## fxu (Nov 24, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing...

They should use rise to get there... it's like a fucking turbo-boost in your ass.


----------



## Sin (Nov 24, 2008)

They covered huge distances in Psyren in no time using Rise, I'm not sure why they wouldn't just run back to the city.

Though their abilities ARE weaker in the human world (right? That still applies?), they should be able to outrun a car.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd laugh if the little Pyrokinetic kid absolutely stomped the fire using pre-WISE.


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't underestimate the kids. 

They WILL stomp. Especially Frederica and Shao.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2008)

> Though their abilities ARE weaker in the human world (right? That still applies?), they should be able to outrun a car.



Tiring themselves out before they get to Tokyo to fight 3 psychics is a really bad idea

Anywya great chap, SJ doesn't deserve this manga the fucks.


----------



## Sin (Nov 24, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Tiring themselves out before they get to Tokyo to fight 3 psychics is a really bad idea
> 
> Anywya great chap, SJ doesn't deserve this manga the fucks.


I'm assuming covering a basic distance just leaping/running wouldn't tire them out


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2008)

> I'm assuming covering a basic distance just leaping/running wouldn't tire them out



The kids would become tired, they have tiny lungs


----------



## fxu (Nov 24, 2008)

Psyren is getting an omake in Akamaru Jump.

(usually 2-3 pages)


And we're almost in the 50-chapter mark... usually there's a character poll around this time. We might see it, or it might take a while... we'll see :]


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> I always thought if MS had a dedicated person to upload quality scans to the online reader people would realize how much OM sucks.



Probably not. You do realize OM has ten times the number of series that MS has, right?

Also, I like how I can read through chapters with my keys - something OM and MF have, but MS does not.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 24, 2008)

OM still fails they can't even update scans with decent quality.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone's opinion on link ?


----------



## spaZ (Nov 25, 2008)

Even worst than OM, atleast OM updates cam scans.


----------



## Sin (Nov 25, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> Probably not. You do realize OM has ten times the number of series that MS has, right?
> 
> Also, I like how I can read through chapters with my keys - something OM and MF have, but MS does not.


Yes, because every series on OM has a huge fanbase 

Regardless of whether or not you think it's useful, the fact that they prefer speed over quality, and don't bother updating with HQ scans makes them shit.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 25, 2008)

Sin said:


> Yes, because every series on OM has a huge fanbase
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you think it's useful, the fact that they prefer speed over quality ... makes them shit.



Um, no? I can never get the point of the quality obsession. Yes, once your speed release is out you should go for a quality one, of course, but actually holding out for a quality release is retarded. If you're really looking that closely at the pretty pictures, I find that shallow.

To delay posting a release on an online viewer because you don't want to post "low quality" is nonsense. Post it, then replace it when the HQ comes out.


----------



## Sin (Nov 25, 2008)

> To delay posting a release on an online viewer because you don't want to post "low quality" is nonsense. Post it, then replace it when the HQ comes out.



If OM did that, it would be great, but it doesn't 

It just shoves whatever comes out first so that it can beat everyone to the punch. That not only results in lower quality in terms of the scan itself, but they often have typos or mistranslations, since they're in a rush.

Find it shallow, find it whatever you want, but they're classified as "LQ" and "HQ" for a reason


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 25, 2008)

There's an issue with me, that I don't really "see" quality when I read something. Like, I will notice it, especially if a comparison is made, but it doesn't detract from my reading. It's the experience I'm after.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 25, 2008)

You know perfectly well I have a low quality internet. I'm happy with OM because the wait between pages is short. I don't like having my train of thought interrupted by long load times. That's even worse than quality or translation errors.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 25, 2008)

Wee Psyren's leading by 6 right now


----------



## Sin (Nov 25, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Wee Psyren's leading by 6 right now


And thus the great (and offtopic) debate on how much OM sucks is ended 

Damn right, we'll win. Unless E21 pulls something funny, we'll win.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 25, 2008)

I hope we win. 50th chapter, one year anniversary and a boost to popularity of a manga at risk.

It's a good time. The best time.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 25, 2008)

, well I didnt have anything to say about OM, so...

I cant see Psyren losing right now.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 25, 2008)

Sin said:


> Yes, because every series on OM has a huge fanbase



What kind of logic is that? You're insinuating that I should only read the Top 10% of series out there.

Y'know, if we did that with Shounen Jump, no one would know Psyren exists. 

80 series with 5-Star quality or 800 series with 4-Star quality...



Sin said:


> Regardless of whether or not you think it's useful, the fact that they prefer speed over quality, and don't bother updating with HQ scans makes them shit.



With weekly releases, most fans don't care about the quality - they take the most acceptable thing as soon as they can get it. If they cared so much, no one would read spoilers, look at RAWs, or ask for shit to be translated as soon as it's posted on 2ch...

The highest quality takes more time, and thus, can come later. I'm grateful. But I'm also grateful for getting info as soon as I can...


----------



## Sin (Nov 25, 2008)

> *With weekly releases, most fans don't care about the quality* - they take the most acceptable thing as soon as they can get it. If they cared so much, no one would read spoilers, look at RAWs, or ask for shit to be translated as soon as it's posted on 2ch...
> 
> The highest quality takes more time, and thus, can come later. I'm grateful. But I'm also grateful for getting info as soon as I can...


Which is the only reason a shitty site like OM can get so popular in the first place, lazy, impatient, "fans"


----------



## fxu (Nov 25, 2008)

Now now boys... I think we can all agree that fxu > binktopia > everyone else...

Let's not get so uptight about this :]


----------



## Sin (Nov 25, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> Now now boys... I think we can all agree that fxu > binktopia > everyone else...
> 
> Let's not get so uptight about this :]


Pfft we all know Binktopia > fxu


----------



## Freija (Nov 25, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> Now now boys... I think we can all agree that fxu > binktopia > everyone else...
> 
> Let's not get so uptight about this :]



ehm... Freija > fxu > etc. especially now that I'm back to my former glory


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 25, 2008)

The Letters Hurt.....

And what former glory


----------



## fxu (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm guessing his rep...

It was reseted a while ago... but I think he just rep-whore'd his way ne plus ultra AGAIN


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 25, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> I'm guessing his rep...
> 
> It was reseted a while ago... but I think he just rep-whore'd his way ne plus ultra AGAIN



I renember that i was going to use the time to neg rep revenge him but his Rep grew back so fast it was scarry so i stopped


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 26, 2008)

Sin said:


> Which is the only reason a shitty site like OM can get so popular in the first place, lazy, impatient, "fans"



You're right, the extra 700+ series mean nothing.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 26, 2008)

Just shut it about one manga, it sucks, end of story.  If you like it, I dont care, just fuck off.  

Psyren is still leading by 6 votes  it looks like we've got it.


----------



## Sin (Nov 26, 2008)

> Just shut it about one manga, it sucks, end of story.  If you like it, I dont care, just fuck off.



This.

Also, I'm guessing Freija got his rep given back to him. Even he's not capable of NPU in a month.


----------



## dEnd (Nov 26, 2008)

there's a spoiler at MH Here ...I'd much appreciate any translation

WAIT! I think I posted at the wrong topic ...that supposed to be at Psyren topic, you know, that place where they discuss about _the psyren manga_


----------



## Hodor (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome, too bad I cant really read it.. still a long ways from that (in japanese 101 now..), can read the hiragana, but doesnt mean I know what it says, plus it has kanji all over the place


----------



## fxu (Nov 26, 2008)

Can somebody paste the text?

I'm banned till tomorrow from MH 

I guess flaming Bleach is not accepted over there.


----------



## dEnd (Nov 26, 2008)

discuss Faileach isn't worth it man :/

here



			
				Cassius said:
			
		

> Spoiler from 2ch, Psyren 49.
> 
> 縛られている影虎と窃盗犯は、場所をどこかに変える様子
> 
> ...


----------



## dEnd (Nov 27, 2008)

The great Shrimpy posted at MH a short translation


*Spoiler*: __ 





> In short, kagetora ends up somewhere (they got 'im), but we don't know where.
> Shao does indeed have some kinda tracking ability but he needs something from the person for it to work. So it seems the chapter is about their detour to get it, then they end up in the wise's room we saw a couple chapters back. Then van reads something off the wall about their leader(?), something like "we devote our lives to amagimirok" (i don't have patience to figure out what this name is right now) but it seems that ageha doesn't hear it, because the white text at the end says "the wise's symbol and amagimirok...ageha draws close to vital information about the wise, but fails to notice(?)" (i think). They're basically calling van back to the car at the end 'cuz they found another signal for shao to hunt as they chase kage again.
> 
> there's some other stuff up there about calling matsuri and the mafia boss but i feel it's irrelevant. gotta run.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 27, 2008)

shao seems to have object reading abilities. cool stuff, he should develop that ability to see if he can predict the future with it


----------



## kaz (Nov 27, 2008)

Might want to spoiler tag that, dEnd.

The chapter is sounding kinda meh.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 27, 2008)

Shao a guy?


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 27, 2008)

the chapter sounds boring because the translator made it that way. personally i like any chapter with matsuri in it

yes, shao is a guy


----------



## dEnd (Nov 27, 2008)

shit! I forgot ...thanks Nemesis Q 

I just expect that Ageha didn't see the WISE symbol cuz he didn't get in their place cuz would be stupid if he get beside the symbol and doesn't realize 

Matsuri + Asaga plZ!


----------



## fxu (Nov 27, 2008)

spoiler pics


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahahahha, that's awesome. Those kids are hilarious.


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I love the kids so much.

(not like that )


----------



## fxu (Nov 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Frederica bending over...

I wish I was there to.... you know.... 







help her up, it's obvious that she fell


----------



## dEnd (Nov 27, 2008)

p*d*p**** detected!! LoL

Frederica look older on that page ...and yeah, they are indeed cute


----------



## fxu (Nov 27, 2008)

Well she's obvious a pedobear fanatic... look at her hoodie


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 27, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> Well she's obvious a pedobear fanatic... look at her hoodie



loli love pedobear


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 28, 2008)

We're losing the subforum contest >_<


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Just gave psyren the leed!!


----------



## fxu (Nov 28, 2008)

Whoever did the dupes I will poop on your face.

I spread the link within my fellow Psyreners of other forums (and bink staff), who happened to have an account here, so they voted. That's why we managed to get the lead in just a few hours.

NO DUPES, ALL REAL PEOPLE :]


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 28, 2008)

You did that, fxu!?  Damn, you are the man. 

Hopefully, Psyren didn't have a lot of dupes, and ES21 had a lot.


----------



## fxu (Nov 28, 2008)

and I can still look for more... we'll see how this "dupe" investigation goes.

A little birdy told me there are lot of suspicious people from both sides. (ES and Psyren)


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 28, 2008)

Keep on looking for more!!! 

And was that little birdy named Jet...or Kira....


----------



## Hodor (Nov 29, 2008)

I noted all the suspicious votes, after a short discussion more or less, it seems there's 8-10 for psyren and 9 for es21.. now who knows if they're all dupes, but if they are, psyren's got it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the raw fxu


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the raw fxu....
What is gonna happen about MOTM??


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, I never expected Nemesis Q to be a "good guy." Kinda reminds me of Lord Genome's way too...

Hope Kagetora's still up and alive


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2008)

REMEMBER THE SPOILERS PEOPLE!


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

Spoilers


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 30, 2008)

I want the Raw Soo badly

Damn my wormophobia


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



damn ageha just missed the clue about WISE out of sheer absent mindness


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> damn ageha just missed the clue about WISE out of sheer absent mindness



It's called failure.


----------



## fxu (Nov 30, 2008)

*Psyren 49 by Binktopia*


----------



## spaZ (Nov 30, 2008)

Ageha is one dumb ass.


----------



## Sin (Nov 30, 2008)

This chapter was pretty meh, but it's a setup so I'm not too worried about it.

WE MADE IT TO 50 CHAPTERS.

Heck yes.


----------



## fxu (Nov 30, 2008)

We got a name... in a couple of chapters we're gonna get a face or a silhouette.

Did you guys notice the kabbalah?


*Spoiler*: __ 










So we've seen one so far, Gevurah.

And I'm guessing Ageha will have one...


----------



## spaZ (Nov 30, 2008)

Is that the angel or demon one?


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 30, 2008)

i guess the guy behind this all is the same one who killed the elmore kids in the future with sephiroth 

FYI we are still winning the MotM by 3 votes for now


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 1, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Is that the angel or demon one?



I believe it's the angel one (1 is at the top)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2008)

"Sorry, but I'm in Melbourne right now."

 That's the capital of the state right below mine. Bottom of Australia 

I affirm, the kids are awesome 

Geeze, this is bad that Ageha missed this. Horrible things will come of this.


----------



## Hodor (Dec 2, 2008)

oi, guys.. we don MotM, but we gotta out do ES21!  I expect everyone to think of at least 3 threads a week to post, and try to post as much as you can to beat them , we tied in voting, now we gotta win in posting.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 2, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> oi, guys.. we don MotM, but we gotta out do ES21!  I expect everyone to think of at least 3 threads a week to post, and try to post as much as you can to beat them , we tied in voting, now we gotta win in posting.



what's with that (blank) thinking?
What did E21 did to you?
so you think quantity > quality? bravo....
seriously be glad you have a sub forum...

i'm happy i have two to post... but seriously attitudes like yours made me wish that Psyren would lost to see your idiot reactions...


----------



## Hodor (Dec 2, 2008)

Mhmm... I never said to lose quality while posting, but simply to post more often.  That does not mean to spam.  ES21 never did anything wrong, what's wrong with challanging them?  It is understandable that es21 would have more posts than psyren since they have much more material available to discuss, but why does that mean we cant try?

Oh, if psyren hadnt won, then I simply wouldnt have a sub forum to post in is all, but fuck you and your opinion of me, so one random guy on the internet doesnt like me.. I think I'm gunna cry /sarcasm


----------



## Freija (Dec 2, 2008)

Wait, Psyren won ? :S


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2008)

Psyren and ES21 tied. So they each get a subsection.


----------



## Hodor (Dec 2, 2008)

It tied eith ES21, it has a sub forum, right under the ES21 moth, there's a psyren motm.


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 2, 2008)

They tied? Shortly before the subforums were made, the topic was locked. I looked at it and Psyren had won by 3. <.<


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2008)

Once all the dupes had been removed, it was a tie >_<


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh. I was pretty sure someone said they had the same number of dupes, though. I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## fxu (Dec 2, 2008)

The still of dupes hasn't been given out.

I took a screenshot of the results and I will compare it to see if there was any bias...

No way Psyren had more dupes than ES21.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 3, 2008)

The mods probably just made it a tie cause they couldn't fully figure the results, and they didn't want to piss off either side unfairly.


----------



## Hodor (Dec 4, 2008)

Do we know what process they use to determine what accounts are Dupes?  I would assume they take ip addresses, but then, what if say 2 people at the same house have accounts here, that creates a problem, but using the ip's would be the simplest and most concrete way.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Or they look at accounts with 1 or 2 posts.


----------



## Hodor (Dec 4, 2008)

what about the accounta that have like 150 posts.. around 2 years, 150 posts, a person could easly post more on a dupe, it gets unclear then though, whether it's a dupe or someone that really just doesnt come on much.


----------



## fxu (Dec 4, 2008)

Post count, registration date, IP, e-mail address.


----------



## kyubijim (Dec 8, 2008)

It'd be really funny if Saburou turned out to be Grana. It's always the ones you least suspect.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 9, 2008)

Saburou??? i lold


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2008)

Latest chapter was pretty cool. The fights should definitely be interesting. I want to see how the kids stack up against regular Psi users.


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

Slaughter on pre-WISE!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 9, 2008)

its gonna be an awesome fight! but ageha will win


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

We'll see


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 9, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> We'll see


it seems that you have doubts my friend.
You dare to doubt the almighty ageha??


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

LH, MSN NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 9, 2008)

Psyren is more than amazing


----------



## isanon (Dec 9, 2008)

fucktard you are back <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Felix (Dec 9, 2008)

I Я Sayo said:


> Psyren is more than amazing



Sayo
You are back
You crazy idiot scared us all

Welcome back


----------



## King (Dec 9, 2008)

SAYO IS BACK

WITH A MUTHAFUCKEN VENGEANCEEE


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

Would you look at that *reps*


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

Good chapter, pyro v pyro, getting ass kicked by a child would be humiliating. And apparently claims are being made that the Pyro user is Dholaki.


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 9, 2008)

Chapter 50 i liked it getting confused everyone knows who ageha is thoughh

If Pre WISE know who he is but WISE doesn't 

I'm really liking fredricher though


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 9, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Good chapter, pyro v pyro, getting ass kicked by a child would be humiliating. And apparently claims are being made that the Pyro user is Dholaki.



Yeah, I'd begun suspecting him of Dholaki myself.



-Maya- said:


> Chapter 50 i liked it getting confused everyone knows who ageha is thoughh
> 
> If Pre WISE know who he is but WISE doesn't
> 
> I'm really liking fredricher though



That's because by timetraveling, they're making an alternate reality.

In the reality Dholaki came from, Ageha and co never went to Psyren and got their powers, see?


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah but How did that guy recognize ageha? He knows nothing of The guys adventure in the Future so why does he already know who Ageha is?

Thye Future will only be Changed if Ageha and co do something to change the course of events which they haven't done yet


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 9, 2008)

Because Ageha spoke to him over the mobile phone, and made a good guess as to who was coming to Kagetora's rescue.


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 9, 2008)

> Yeah but How did that guy recognize ageha?



kagetora's phone had ageha's name and phone number, that was the sole reason why he was being interrogated


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 10, 2008)

Why would they torture Kagetora just to find out about Ageha


----------



## Freija (Dec 10, 2008)

I doubt it. They probably just asked who could come after him.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 11, 2008)

The suppose to be a secret organization,they tortured Kagetora just to find who else knows about them probably.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2008)

The invasion of the mansion has begun, if only Hxh pace was this fast.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 21, 2008)

The latest chapter was good XD


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea that shocker guy finally got his


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2008)

Hmmm.. I need to catch up.


----------



## fxu (Dec 25, 2008)

Volume 4 cover:


----------



## Mr Clean (Dec 25, 2008)

I fucking love this manga.


----------



## Freija (Dec 25, 2008)

Who doesn't ?


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 25, 2008)

the japanese ppl that buy shonen jump?


----------



## Freija (Dec 26, 2008)

But they've always been haters.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 26, 2008)

They always hate on good manga. If this manga went into shonen magazine it most likely would hit the 200 chapters easily without getting mentioned of getting canceled.


----------



## fxu (Dec 31, 2008)

*Psyren 53 raw*


*Spoiler*: __ 




I love Psyren fights.

They're very quick and to the point... no stretching out the fight for 10000 chapters.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the raw XD


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 31, 2008)

fxu said:


> *Psyren 53 raw*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




thanks fxu and lol , 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they owned him


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Head shot buya. So Kyle uses selfmade wires. Little guy is dangerous. Very dangerous.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 31, 2008)

does reading pysren and alien ants farms smooth criminal mix very well together cause this is chapter defiantly screams struck down and its your doom.


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 31, 2008)

so kyle is a kekkaishi? oh and happy new year! it's always good to enjoy manga while shooting tons of illegal fireworks into the air.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 31, 2008)

nothing illegal about that much win ^_^.


----------



## fxu (Jan 1, 2009)

*Psyren 53 trans by shrimpy*


*Spoiler*: _big spoiler_ 




I don't know if I said it on this forum or another one... but I WAS RIGHT.

"Angry Goalie" is a copy of Ageha himself (Ageha's rise).

HAR HAR HAR




edit: aaaaaaaaaaand a scan is out.
*
Psyren 53 by mee-to-chi*


----------



## Penance (Jan 1, 2009)

Heh...So...Ninjutsu, Taijutsu, Genjutsu...something like the Sharingan (the ability to read people's movements)...
*Spoiler*: __ 



now Shadow Clones and Pain


?  


Awesome chapter, btw...


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 1, 2009)

lol, the Narutoverse could have used Ageha a few chapters ago.

Kyle, I have underestimated you. This is particularly nice since it was also the power of an American comic book character that I happened to like. For some reason I keep thinking of him as Black Hitsugaya because of a comment made on mangahelpers, though they have little in common in terms of looks and personality. At the same time, I wasn't expecting Inui's psi to be proved as pathetic as I thought it would be, but, damn, that was a lame psi.

On the subject of fights in Psyren; I actually wish that they were longer because most of these characters have far more interesting abilities than in other Shounen manga. I would have liked to have seen Amamiya's Mind Jack Insanity Size in action more than we did. I do like the overall pacing of Psyren, though.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 1, 2009)

most natural psy users suck compared to psyren drifters, otherwise the WISE would have a harder time "destroying" the world


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 1, 2009)

Never really expected Kyle's PSI to be anything like that. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought he was just a strong-ass rise user, to be honest. But that was pretty sweet, his ass getting knocked to the ground then completely owning Angry Goalie with invisible blades  Hawt. Also, Shinra Banshou is nothing like Sharingan, o.O


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 1, 2009)

I told ya guys that Kylie is badass!!! and lol at the mummy face when he saw MD


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 1, 2009)

kyle's psi is too reminiscent of kekkai abilities lol... why is there always some cliche line on the last panel... 'enter the dragon'  a few chaps bk.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I was wrong about how that would go 

also, good job ageha not having any delay.


----------



## Freija (Jan 1, 2009)

Meh, he should have gone with the real Melchsees.


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 2, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> kyle's psi is too reminiscent of kekkai abilities lol... why is there always some cliche line on the last panel... 'enter the dragon'  a few chaps bk.



I thought the same


----------



## Hodor (Jan 2, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Meh, he should have gone with the real Melchsees.



I'm thinking that one might have been an even simpler one than we saw before, a very small one that simply goes for the closest psi, and hits it once.  I'm happy to see he's flexible with it, after all it doesnt need to be programed as much to hit twice ect, in such close quarters.


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought the "black marble" was pretty much a bitchslap to Inui. He's such a cocky bastard


----------



## fxu (Jan 2, 2009)

Inui is not dead... nothing internal of his was damaged, he just felt the pain of it.

Well, at least that's what I got out of it. Pain just transmits back to him... otherwise his arms should've been broken off just like his program's.

And since you can't die from pain itself unless it's so sudden that might cause some other thing (like heart attack), then he is still alive.


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 2, 2009)

Noone said he died o.O

Also, I doubt he's out for the count just yet... I think he's probably got something else up his sleeve.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 2, 2009)

Nah, Psyren keeps its fights short. Inui's not in a fighting condition anymore.


----------



## fxu (Jan 9, 2009)

Psyren bangai Hen, from Akamaru Jump.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 9, 2009)

Mind-boggingly cute pony tail that


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 9, 2009)

So every manga got something in Akamaru? That wouldn't be too bad to see.


----------



## fxu (Jan 10, 2009)

Amamiya looks so loli

I LOVE HER AHMAHGAWD


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 10, 2009)

> I'm thinking that one might have been an even simpler one than we saw before, a very small one that simply goes for the closest psi, and hits it once. I'm happy to see he's flexible with it, after all it doesnt need to be programed as much to hit twice ect, in such close quarters.


actually he fired a similar one to the one he did in psyren. the black ball extended and cut angry goalie like 7 or 8 times (you see it cutting it/him here )


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2009)

Long time no post.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 10, 2009)

fxu said:


> Amamiya looks so loli
> 
> I LOVE HER AHMAHGAWD



she really does


----------



## fxu (Jan 11, 2009)

Psyren finally getting a color page celebrating its first anniversary (which was on December 3).


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool color spreads are cool


----------



## spaZ (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow took it long enough.


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2009)

Sometimes colour spreads are cool.


----------



## fxu (Jan 11, 2009)

Doesn't necessarily mean it's a color spread... just a color page.

And I don't think it's the next one, but the one AFTER.

*double-checks*

#09 (26/01) :
Eyeshield 21 (Couv & Pc)
Psyren (Pc)
Ashihara Daisuke / Trigger Keeper (2eme Partie)


Yep... on the issue that comes out on the 26th.


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2009)

Usually it's like 3 pages that are coloured whether it's a spread however I dunno.


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd like to see if all the characters keep their color schemes. Since Dragon's hair color was changed.


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2009)

His dye went out.


----------



## Fran (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone got DDL links to Psyren Volumes?
Having trouble finding them online, and want to start on this manga already


----------



## fxu (Jan 13, 2009)

Read it *here*.

It's better :3


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 13, 2009)

Lack of need to log in I assume.  I need not join a community in even the shallowest sense for gratification.


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

not to mention the fact that I'm too lazy for other stuff.


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2009)

oh wow 53 wasn't bad at all

nice fight, but my guess is he isn't down yet


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

*whistles*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2009)

I think i'm starting to download this 


*actually main reason is stalking Freija*


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

Kamishiro has a thing for me I think


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't have things for gay black jewish dicks, i just came here for Psyren 

EDIT: PS:  u Peter <3


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm white and my family is Christian Orthodox.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

And you called her by whistling. Neat trick.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> And you called her by whistling. Neat trick.



XD are you implying something?


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 13, 2009)

I read Psyren last week (Originally picked it because I thought the name of it was cool.) and now I'm an ardent fan.

But sadly I don't know how to view the pimping projects because I'm apparently 'Not authorised'. So what do you need to do to view it?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

You have to join the Outskirts Trading Post. There's an option to manage group memberships in your usercp.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 13, 2009)

Ah gotcha.

I've been thinking , has anyone wondered what Ageha's father does. We haven't met him yet and he seems to be busy all the time at work. Preparing for the New World perhaps?

OTOH that seems rather silly.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 13, 2009)

it's possible ageha's father could be involved in something, but being that they havnt introduced him, I highly doubt it.  It would just be cheap shock value now, where as if they had introduced him even once, at least ... we'll it'd still be a cliche twist, but it'd be better than having never introduced him at all.


----------



## fxu (Jan 13, 2009)

Weren't his parents dead? Isn't that why he lives with his sister?

EDIT: Never mind, his dad is still alive.

cbc 49 its over i won: again


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 13, 2009)

No, his mother is dead but in one chapter his sister mentions she's in charge because their Dad was at work.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

New chapter ?


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 14, 2009)

Should be sometime later this week?


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Hopefully.


----------



## isanon (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I'm white and my family is Christian Orthodox.


i have seen pics of you. if you are white then  im a skinhead


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

lol, do you know how pale I am??

It's my beard that makes me look darker than I am.


----------



## isanon (Jan 14, 2009)

beards suck

because i cant grow one


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

You're Swedish.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 14, 2009)

And your Greek
Peter i have sent  you the links for the Psyren. Sorry for being late but these days i dont time to even check on NF :/


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

It's no worries mang <3 get on MSN some time


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 15, 2009)

Jump Cover

Apparent spoiler for this week. Hasn't been verified yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently Masochist and his brother are not really brothers. I found the 2ch thread and there was mention of the actual brother dying 10 years before but I don't know if that is actually from the original spoiler poster


----------



## Hodor (Jan 15, 2009)

Seems like it's time to me to get everyone out of the burning building.  It's been on fire for what, 3 chapters now?  or 4?


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 16, 2009)

Seems like a summary of the chapter.



> ・影寅さん救出、三郎とアゲハ会う
> ・シャオが周囲の見張り
> ・マリー、フレデリカはハルヒコとラン、カイルが三郎の見張り、ヴァンが治療
> ・犬井が俺はワイズだと自白
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kagetora is mentioned and some more stuff with the kids. Kyle could be in trouble.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 16, 2009)

Pictures


*Spoiler*: __ 





NOOO KAGETORA! 
That said, the tree thing looks very similar to the thing in the Elmore video.


----------



## Baub (Jan 16, 2009)

So far so good.This manga has a Seinen feel to it,but I know it is a shounen.I am on the 3rd chapter now.


----------



## fxu (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's possible that the WISE have taken counter-measures, so whenever one of them dies, their bodies get pulverized and all the information that the person holds goes along with it.

It's also possible that Ageha has started messing with the past, and Inui was this guy:

Link removed
Link removed

And once they go back to the future, it could be slightly changed (since he was killed).


----------



## Hodor (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm thinking the past and the future are like different dementions, the future wont change... it's like an alternate demention, one set 10 years ahead.

I do agree that that guy has something to do with what's going on now, with that being shown, but we dont know who he is exactly yet.


----------



## fxu (Jan 16, 2009)

*Psyren 54 raw*


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 17, 2009)

I looked at the pages and I can't wait to see the translations.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Firstly I can't believe I made the stupid mistake of thinking that it was Kagetora not Inui being Sephiroth'd. Blame that on lack of sleep.
Anyway it's looks like we have found an actual Wise member from the video. 
But what I find interesting is that he could somehow fool Shao into thinking he was an ordinary human because when he was doing the sensing thing, he could feel 4 psi capable people and one human. The first four were accounted for so everyone thought that one-eye was the human. But it seems like from the end of this chapter that is a outright lie.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ch54_ 



I knew it. The brother was an Aizen I freaking called it 

He's definitely the guy from the Elmore video, he used the same technique on the kids then




When are we going to get a scan of the Akamaru special chapter by the way?

I miss Amamiya


----------



## Fran (Jan 17, 2009)

My favourite Amamiya moment was when she offered her body up for touching if the others could master their Psi.


----------



## fxu (Jan 17, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> My favourite Amamiya moment was when she offered her body up for touching if the others could master their Psi.



You got it wrong... they were supposed to touch her body with their PSI.


----------



## Felix (Jan 17, 2009)

Always suspect the Bishie
It's always the bishie


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew it , the little brother was playing everyone. and hes one of the wise from the video


----------



## spaZ (Jan 17, 2009)

It always depends when raws and translations come out.


----------



## fxu (Jan 17, 2009)

Translation is out.

*Psyren 54 trans by Shrimpy*


----------



## Bitch (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm planning on reading this manga.  Any tips on what to look for?


----------



## Penance (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome...


----------



## Sin (Jan 17, 2009)

Btw fxu, I love MS's new layout.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2009)

Oooh, the kids are in trouble. Here's hoping they're not actually killed now, as opposed to later


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 17, 2009)

I want WISE to start showing more power it's been lame at the moment




Paper said:


> I'm planning on reading this manga.  Any tips on what to look for?



Don't back in a Day and claim you're up to date, we don't like that (serious they'll neg rep you)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2009)

YOU don't like that, cause everyone else does it and you don't. 

Go wild, kid.

I think this guy pretending to be Saburo is gonna pull some seriously nasty moves on the kids and co.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmm... Gotta figure out what this guy's good at though.  He has an extremely high level trance, so his others are probably not that great.  However, that trance will be quite dangerious.


----------



## Fran (Jan 18, 2009)

Ha, when they said 'someone close' I knew it'd be him 
Nice chapter. Thanks for the scans as per usual.


----------



## Naruto San (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness.. Time for Kyle to go crazy


----------



## Felix (Jan 18, 2009)

It's still amazing how he was detected as merely "Human" when they scanned the house


----------



## auralawliet (Jan 19, 2009)

Let it be said that I called Saburou=Grana when he was first introduced, and I'm calling it again.

Sick chapter, although it seems that Inui won't be significant past this arc, which is unfortunate. He was cool.


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm Hoping he's a Iceman


----------



## fxu (Jan 19, 2009)

auralawliet said:


> Let it be said that I called Saburou=Grana when he was first introduced, and I'm calling it again.



I hope not :x

Remember, if Saburou ends up being Amagi Miroku, then he would more likely be within The Council of Elders. (Which it's kinda like Congress, and the star commanders are generals of the army) After all Inui said Amagi is the leader.


----------



## auralawliet (Jan 19, 2009)

fxu said:


> I hope not :x
> 
> Remember, if Saburou ends up being Amagi Miroku, then he would more likely be within The Council of Elders. (Which it's kinda like Congress, and the star commanders are generals of the army) After all Inui said Amagi is the leader.



Well... I guess I'm not one hundred percent on it. But if bookies accepted manga predictions it would be a good investment.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh man, I knew this  that shitty brother is the mastermind.


----------



## ?verity (Jan 20, 2009)

Is there an Psyren FC? I searched but didnt find it.

OnTopic- So is the brother behind _everything?_


----------



## fxu (Jan 22, 2009)

Psyren 55 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 









イルはアマギの生命の樹・峻厳(セフィロト・ゲブラー)で一瞬でやられる
カイルをアゲハが守るも、家は崩。、去るアマギの威圧感？で吐いてしまうミニドラゴン
アマギ｢アマギミロクはこの宙の中心になる


Kyle is hit by Amagi's Tree of life - shungen (judgement(?)) AKA "sephirot - Gevurah"
Even while Ageha protects Kyle the building crumbles.

(this last part is very hard to figure out. it's poor grammar or contextual??)
*NO CLUE, breaking it by words* - leaving + amagi + intimidation ? exhale/throw up mini-dragon (?!?!?!)
amagi - amagi miroku will become the center of the universe (? ruler?? of the universe ?)


trans by shrimpy

==============

Alright, I've fallen in love with fuu-chan ._. Oh gawd those blue-eyes and blond-hair!!


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks interesting 


fxu, how's Vinland coming


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

Crap... im left at chapter 51 ... damn work.... i will catch up at the office!!
btw peter some stole your Freya away XD


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> WHAT?!?!?!


yeah!! the staff changed their nicks to Nordic gods and some mod haves Freya!!!

P.S I want a FF13 set like yours!!!


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I know, but I didn't know anyone had the balls to take Freya.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I know, but I didn't know anyone had the balls to take Freya.


I feel so bad about him/her 
So how's my psyren selling are doing?


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Won't do anything bad


----------



## Hodor (Jan 22, 2009)

55 sounds interesting I guess.. so... does that mean the brother is that guy in the future then?


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, well, we didn't see him in the future they were in, but the video from the past in the future.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

God damn but Fuu is epic loli


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 22, 2009)

Frederica colored 

But damn I didn't expect the bear to look like that. I imagined it like pedo bear


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

I wanted a Matsuri colouring.


----------



## E (Jan 23, 2009)

i hear many great things about this series

*adds to list*


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

Read it now, or forever regret it.


----------



## E (Jan 23, 2009)

sup freija 

srsly, i need to like, set some days aside where I just sit down and read read read manga


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 23, 2009)

55 raw HisshouBuraiKen


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Shao is going to have nightmares


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 23, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> 55 raw HisshouBuraiKen





*Spoiler*: __ 



so we can assume that amagi>dolahki(sp)? looks like ageha is going to have a tough time on his hands. hes a freaking monster


----------



## fxu (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







> so we can assume that amagi>dolahki(sp)? looks like ageha is going to have a tough time on his hands. hes a freaking monster



Amagi is the founder of The WISE. Dholaki is just a star commander in the future. He far surpasses Dholaki.



This has to be by far the best chapter.

No other shounen series would show a kid getting stabbed many times like Kyle got.

If this chapter alone doesn't bring the ratings higher within 5-8 weeks, I seriously don't know what's wrong with japanese kids.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 23, 2009)

fxu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Psyren said FUCK SHOUNEN STRAIGHT TO SEININ BITCHES!!!


----------



## Dimeron (Jan 23, 2009)

Holy crap.

No wonder the kids got pwned so fast in the Video.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

fxu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They'll just say "GantZ"


----------



## Felix (Jan 23, 2009)

Psyren did start as a GantZ rip-off
It's already made it's stance into a different thing and already got into it's own original path. No need to diss it anymore


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

Japs will never stop dissing, they're cunts like that.


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 24, 2009)

Is the   new chapter out?


----------



## fxu (Jan 24, 2009)

Na... translation is not even out.

I'm guessing shrimpy is too busy.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

Too busy with Vinland ?


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 25, 2009)

Translations by Shrimpy's out.

Go fxu gogogo!


----------



## fxu (Jan 25, 2009)

*Psyren 55 trans is out.*



> To commemorate this occasion...
> Announcing the 1ST EVER / CHARACTER POPULARITY POLL! / Tell us your choice after the chapter!!
> To 100 LUCKY participants, we'll hold a raffle for "PSYREN calling cards!!"



Dude... I totally want a card.



and I don't scan anymore... I just... lurk :]


----------



## fxu (Jan 25, 2009)

BWAHAHAHA... BOASTING A NEW SET

PSYREN FTW :]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

That's some pretty damn epic Kyle you got there.

*Is waiting for the eventual scan*


----------



## Sin (Jan 25, 2009)

fxu's new set rocks.


----------



## Sin (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome chapter. I'm glad Ageha got pwned tbh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey, I ask for a scan, a scan shows up.

Awesome 

*reads*

Good gods that man is a monster

Yeesh, that looked like it hurt. Nasty.

Fffffffffffffffffff-

Okay, that's some serious power.

Man, if this is what this guy is like NOW, I don't want to see his future self


----------



## Naruto San (Jan 25, 2009)

Simply: :amazed

What a chapter, what a monster


----------



## Hodor (Jan 25, 2009)

So, what do you think about the chances of him being star commander 1 Grana?  (ch 44 pg 19)

Both wear an eye patch, though hair is pritty different.  Face seems to be about the same shape, so, if we ignore hair, it could be him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

I think he's already been theorised as Grana before 

I dunno, their personalities are really off the wall different. I wouldn't say it.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 25, 2009)

Who's to say his personality couldnt change, or that.. maybe he wiped his own memory?a thought just came to me, it might be a bad theory, but who's to say someone doesnt have a power to use other people's powers?  If they did, they could use this guy's powers to alter his memories to what they wanted... oO... bleh, that's kinda a weak theory.. but anyways.


----------



## Dark Travis (Jan 25, 2009)

fxu said:


> That, ladies and gentlemen, is the epitome of gore in shonen.


Not by a long shot my friend 

I must say that I am enjoying this series and hoping it continues


----------



## Felix (Jan 25, 2009)

I've seen gorier scenes in Shounen
But kickass chapter


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> So, what do you think about the chances of him being star commander 1 Grana?  (ch 44 pg 19)
> 
> Both wear an eye patch, though hair is pritty different.  Face seems to be about the same shape, so, if we ignore hair, it could be him.



He doesn't look like Grana too me. too short.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 25, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Psyren said FUCK SHOUNEN STRAIGHT TO SEININ BITCHES!!!



You'd be surprised of what you can find in shounen's then.
Cutting off limbs, guts, Canibalism and stuff like that can be found in shounens.

For Canibalism, Glutony from FMA or Szayel from Bleach would be samples and to a lesser degree you could call Vegeta from dragonball for that, granted he didn't eat a saiyan but he ate a talking humanoid alien.(close enough to canibalism)

Heck in the 80's even more stuff semmed to go, for instance a a character  gnaving in his own arm forming his very bone into a stake.


----------



## Felix (Jan 25, 2009)

Fist of the North Star was Shounen


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 25, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Heck in the 80's even more stuff semmed to go, for instance a a character  gnaving in his own arm forming his very bone into a stake.





Felix said:


> Fist of the North Star was Shounen



Series like Hokuto no Ken and JJBA don't count. Times have changed and so have the demographics. In this day and age, they're seinen, not shounen.

You can see this in Hunter x Hunter. Togashi draws some scenes like it's the old days and Jump often has to censor it.

*On-topic:*

I was thinking... Amagi Miroku obviously isn't one of the five Star Commanders in the future. And Grana...not saying he isn't cool, but...he doesn't really seem fit to be the leader of anything other than a small band.

This must mean there are people above Grana and probably many on the same level.

Could it be that the WISE in the future we saw only have jurisdiction over a certain area? If not a region or a bundle of regions, could it be that they're "WISE's Japanese Branch" and there's people equal to them and greater taking/ruling over the rest of the world?

I don't think Amagi Miroku will be stopped in the past, because there's simply too much in the future - the series would die short. He must escape or succeed somehow that allows the future to stay the same. Imagine Ageha realizing he _has_ to fight in the future and he defeats Grana, only to realize there's a "Grana" in China, Korea, Russia, India, etc. - and a small group of even more powerful Psychicers above them.  Imagine if the other "Granas" are actually stronger? It'd make sense since Japan's a wasteland...that they'd put their weakest members in charge of it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 25, 2009)

^I completely agree with that line of thought.

Also the chapter was fuck win.


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Series like Hokuto no Ken and JJBA don't count. Times have changed and so have the demographics. In this day and age, they're seinen, not shounen.
> 
> You can see this in Hunter x Hunter. Togashi draws some scenes like it's the old days and Jump often has to censor it.
> 
> ...


That's what I've been thinking, because to be fair none of the guys in the future match up with the guys we saw "take over the world"


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome chapter. Quote of epic proportions!

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Human lives are like the billions of stars that line the heavens... Noone will notice if one disappears." - Amagi Miroku

Swar tew gawd, if Amagi tries to hurt mah Shao, I'ma bust a cap...
Poor Kyle </3


----------



## Felix (Jan 25, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Series like Hokuto no Ken and JJBA don't count. Times have changed and so have the demographics. In this day and age, they're seinen, not shounen.
> 
> You can see this in Hunter x Hunter. Togashi draws some scenes like it's the old days and Jump often has to censor it.
> 
> ...



I thought about this, but then it hit me that maybe Earth is an wasteland and that Japan takes more importance because it's the "Ground Zero"


----------



## Hodor (Jan 25, 2009)

We dont really know what the rest of the world is like.  It could be just fine, though that's extremely doubtfull.. wait, I think there was something they said about that, oh well.  It may not be a complete wasteland like japan is though.  Then again, it could be XD... I'm really curious about who turned/is turning the world into that.. destroying everything and turning it into desert.. and for what purpose?


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2009)

It felt obvious to me that Hitsugaya wouldn't die from the Psi attack.

Pretty generic enemy attitude though =/


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 25, 2009)

Akatora said:


> You'd be surprised of what you can find in shounen's then.
> Cutting off limbs, guts, Canibalism and stuff like that can be found in shounens.
> 
> For Canibalism, Glutony from FMA or Szayel from Bleach would be samples and to a lesser degree you could call Vegeta from dragonball for that, granted he didn't eat a saiyan but he ate a talking humanoid alien.(close enough to canibalism)
> ...



did any of that happen to children? yeah I know there has been some gruesome shit in shounen, but it won't surprise me if pysren just went seinin after this chapter. unlike other gore and violence shounen, pysren plot is actually good.


----------



## kaz (Jan 25, 2009)

Miroku using that Sephirot reminded me of the dude from chapter 36 who used the same one on the kids. Perhaps that is him in the future.

Link removed


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

That's who it is and what we already determined


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 25, 2009)

I have the best Set oN NF!


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

Meh, Mine's better.


----------



## Felix (Jan 25, 2009)

Mine is clearly superior


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 25, 2009)

yours what?? only thing i see is black and white... pfft classics


----------



## fxu (Jan 25, 2009)

Mine is the best... pffff.

Cus it's about Psyren


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

Meh, Lightning > Psyren.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Freija makes a solid argument


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

Psyren 55 = epic shit  Amagi Miroku was fucking strong


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just caught up the latest chapter, and damn, this manga is awesome - definately has the potential to be one of the best.

Has exactly what Im looking for - an interesting plot, fun characters, comedy, fantasy/supernatural elements and an awesome combat system (PSI: burst, trance and rise).

BTW, what kind of PSI would everyone use if they could - burst, trance or rise? They all have their advantages, I dunno what ones I would go for...


----------



## Penance (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd kind of want Trance...


----------



## Hodor (Jan 27, 2009)

They'd all be great... I think ... well everyone cal use a little of each, but specializes in one usually.  I was thinking I'd like rise, but if I had a good trance, and a half decent rise on the side, I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 27, 2009)

Burst would be my choice, mindreading and such(Trance) or increased physical abilities (Rise) would also be awesome but if I ever get superpowers I would want powers that maximized my mayhem potential. I'd be happy with Melchee's door or Sephiroth, either would do.


----------



## Sin (Jan 27, 2009)

In the real world, Trance would be the most useful (think mindfucking wallstreet for cash), with Rise as a close second (becoming a professional athlete, flipping cars for the lulz). Burst would be relatively useless.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 27, 2009)

Sin said:


> In the real world, Trance would be the most useful (think mindfucking wallstreet for cash), with Rise as a close second (becoming a professional athlete, flipping cars for the lulz). Burst would be relatively useless.



I'm only at 38 at the moment, but a Burst like Ageha's or Dragon's would be useful enough,and then Sephiroth would especially be useful. Though those powers are also likely to get your ass nuked.
Trance is the most practical one, I have to agree.It allows for subtlety that the others don't give you, well with Rise you cold make millions like you said as an professional athlete.

Ah well still, I would prefer to be a stereotypical evil villian that ends up thwarted then a subtle mind reader that makes his money trough mindreading.


----------



## Sin (Jan 27, 2009)

That's the thing though, in the real world, unless you're planning on taking on countries on your own, which, as you said, would end up with you getting nuked, powers such as MD or Sephiroth would become useless down the road.

You kill someone, end up in Jail, break out, get nuked. Pretty much would happen to everything you tried to do.


----------



## Penance (Jan 27, 2009)

I was thinking more along the lines of Trance (Illusions) and Burst (Pyrokinesis) to make...I don't know...like "fire clones"...


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 28, 2009)

if you were really adamant in taking over the world with burst nobody would stop you if you do it with a plan and ally yourself with some shady ppl. i stll think trance is best because it could potentially make you smarter by manipulating the mental process of your own brain and/or using other ppls brains as back up "cpu"


----------



## Hodor (Jan 28, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing, you gotta be subtle with your powers or you'll end up dead.  I think trance is the most practical, followed by rise, with burst.. way... way behind.  Trance when done right, people wouldnt know you've done a thing.  Rise.. well, when used with restraint, you can make yourself strong and resiliant, people might think it odd that you be that strong, but like I said with restraint, they wouldnt question it much.


----------



## fxu (Jan 28, 2009)

Heiji-sama said:
			
		

> Jump #10 (02/02) :
> Toriko (Couv & Pc)
> One Piece
> Naruto
> ...



Good week for Psyren! I don't think it has ever been this high.

Taking out the color pages that series above have, it means Psyren is in the top 5 ranking for this week. I hope it keeps it up and doesn't pull a Sket Dance (which went unsurprisingly high for a few weeks and it's now at the bottom again)


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice.

And yeh, Trance is definately the most practible for the real world. But in Psyren, I reckon that burst, then rise would be the best - trance would be more situational


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh shi- early spoilers+pictures


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty that's the third Star Commander (Miss Scarhead) on one of those pages.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm this chapter looks really interesting from the spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Amamiya is back


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 28, 2009)

i think i just saw a vaizard from bleach in one of the pics...


----------



## fxu (Jan 28, 2009)

Spoiler trans by shrimpy


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ageha and Kyle wake up in the hospital
They were saved by Kagetora

Amamiya came to see them and they talk
at the end of their chat, they decide to watch that DVD they saw before

switches over to lan and haruhiko
they're confined in some factory
there's someone on lookout and he's on the phone

haru - why the hell you tell them the reason behind gathering the money?! don't you have any pride? you shoulda fought to the death instead of beggin' for yer life!!

lan - knew you'd say that...well, shall we take 'im?

then the lookout hangs up and walks over

"you two are free"

the two - huh?!

over at Kagetora's oyabun (yakuza boss)'s mansion

yakuza - you really did it this time, Tora. we got the money back, so all's well. but why'd you save Inui's henchmen?

kagetora talks about everything. (like, they're the only lead we got on Amagi so we have to take our chances)

back to the two
now at a hospital

flashback
tora - traffic accident?

lan - yep. and sis has been in a coma since. i'm her only remaining family. i won't let her die. i know it was a crime, but i needed the money

kage - hmph


flashback end

haru - after all that we didn't get a damn yen! how ya gonna save Chika?!
lan - show my sister some respect!

when they enter the hospital room ian uses CURE to resuscitate her

chika - lan-niisan, haruhiko-san

Chika!!

ian - she'll be discharged tomorrow. you don't owe me a dime
haru - who the hell are you?!

-this time's for free only! after seeing him on his knees begging me to do anything, no millions of yen could make up for that

lan - chika!!
haru - chika!!

outside

kage - i can't get used to this (t/n - i think this hints at kage doesn't like begging ian)

inside someone's mansion (apartment?) hiryuu and kabuto

hiryuu - look at this!! what the heck!?!

They're watching the TV, its projecting 3 people...BUT...

"THE VIDEO'S CHANGED...!"
-end-




HAHAHA, they're already changing the future.


----------



## Felix (Jan 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha that's great how the DVD changed


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But is it for the better? It seems like in this new timeline WISE thought they heavy robes were too cliché? On the other hand it could mean they actually had a reason to hide their identity?

So Ian is WISE? This can't be good.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 31, 2009)

Psyren is really awsome!!!


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmm wasn't the DVD a video originally? Either someone goofed or whoever took it back with them copied it to DVD because in this day and age practically everyone has shunned their VCRs At least that's what I'm telling myself it is instead of being a stupid mistake.


----------



## Naruto San (Jan 31, 2009)

It's also on 1manga.. 

Another psychedelic chapter.


----------



## Fran (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice chapter. Kagetora is win. 
The ending ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah ha, that's too epic. I wonder what things are gonna be like now


----------



## Penance (Jan 31, 2009)

I wonder what the next 'mission' will be like...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 31, 2009)

This was a good chapter.

The future changing is something that will be of much interest. I wonder what happens now.


----------



## GTR (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow that's quite the twist I wonder what type of effects this will have on the future.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 1, 2009)

The future is fashionable.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 1, 2009)

Seriously, though.  This last bit with the attack and this chapter have been really good.  Like REALLY good.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 1, 2009)

The hairstyle perhaps but the eyes are all wrong.

EDIT: You just edited your post didn't you? *Sigh*

I'm wondering if the series continues for a longer time that if at first they will only be putting off the destruction till a later date not entirely stopping it.


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeh, Chika definately looks like Caprico. And that's def Miroku, but is that really Dholaki and Junas?

And I wonder where Miroku is in the future, if he's not with his Star Commanders?


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 1, 2009)

Agmaster was talking about a Ian = Shiner connection.

But Chika=Caprico?

Chika

Link removed

Caprico

Link removed

She easily could have changed her hairstyle over the years. Dholaki is the precedent for that. But I agree the eyes are different OTOH we haven't see either of them much so it is harder to compare.


----------



## fxu (Feb 1, 2009)

Miroku made some references to space... and you can't forget the "Star" Commanders...

I bet he's on a Gundam00-like tower... those that are up on space. XD Or even in a spaceship! (gah that'll be lame... [the latter])


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 1, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> She easily could have changed her hairstyle over the years. *Dholaki is the precedent for that.* But I agree the eyes are different OTOH we haven't see either of them much so it is harder to compare.



What do you mean by that? Do we even know for sure that that was Dholaki in the new future?


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 1, 2009)

Last page. I'm pretty sure that's Dholaki but with shorter hair.

Zetsu stated

As for Miroku, perhaps on the mentioned council?


----------



## Sin (Feb 1, 2009)

I love how the main characters have stuff to prove they got hurt even if they have healing abilities (the scars on both Kagetora and Kyle)


----------



## spaZ (Feb 1, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Agmaster was talking about a Ian = Shiner connection.
> 
> But Chika=Caprico?
> 
> ...



Not her eyes though...


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 1, 2009)

So they change the future Bought some more time and Now have even more Faces behing WISE a good day in the office by any account.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 1, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Last page. I'm pretty sure that's Dholaki but with shorter hair.
> 
> panel
> 
> As for Miroku, perhaps on the mentioned council?



What I notice most of all is that the background doesn't look decimated.  I think in the last video it did.


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Feb 1, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Doubt it the twos hair is completely different along with there eyes.



Besides the fact that people can change appearance in 10 years, the only difference in Caprico and Chika's hair is that Caprico's hair is a bit messier, which could probably be explained due to her having just had been inside a giant worm with a helmet on. Also, the only difference in the eyes is that Chika's pupils had a little more shine in them, and Caprico's eyelashes were longer(Which could have easily grown over 10 years.)


----------



## Hodor (Feb 3, 2009)

oO, I'm not sure if I should be excited with the new turn of events, or disappointed that I was wrong and that the future is directly linked to their actions in the present.


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 3, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> oO, I'm not sure if I should be excited with the new turn of events, or disappointed that I was wrong and that the future is directly linked to their actions in the present.



This is based on Back to the future Knowledge but can it be aby other way?


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 4, 2009)

yes, i could go like in DBZ (well it's not like the theory was created there but still) where the future is inmutable because going to the past to change it is just "making" a parallel universe so when you go back you still have a destroyed planet and whatnot. there are other ways but it's harder to find examples for those


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2009)

Messing with time is tricky, unless the mangaka has placed strict laws messing around with an everchanging future will break this manga, lets hope its sensible.


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 4, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> yes, i could go like in DBZ (well it's not like the theory was created there but still) where the future is inmutable because going to the past to change it is just "making" a parallel universe so when you go back you still have a destroyed planet and whatnot. there are other ways but it's harder to find examples for those



O Okay           .


----------



## Hodor (Feb 4, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> yes, i could go like in DBZ (well it's not like the theory was created there but still) where the future is inmutable because going to the past to change it is just "making" a parallel universe so when you go back you still have a destroyed planet and whatnot. there are other ways but it's harder to find examples for those



I dont know if I was thinking it would be quite like that, but I know I didnt think the 2 would be directly linked.  

Hmm... as they are now still, they cant beat wise yet.  That's what this tells me.


----------



## fxu (Feb 4, 2009)

Psyren 57 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 




変わったDVDには素顔のままの弥勒が出てきます
山荘で会ったからかわっているという事のよう

周りの2人はジュナスとドルキ
能力を知っているチルドレンはそう簡単にはやられないが、
ジュナスが刀を抜くと、空から無数の刀が落ちてくる

おわり 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Felix (Feb 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, everyone got badass


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

Kids are amazingly able to focus while upset.  I envy that.


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 4, 2009)

As awesome as the kids may be (with Shao being the most GAR), I doubt they'll be winning, which brings me to my second point. I really hope that Ageha and co. don't keep watching the video every time they accomplish something in the present, only to see the kids get owned 44,567,898 different ways every time. That's the wrong kind of lolz for a shonen.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

Haha, I never thought of that.  Shounen are growing up these days I guess.  Psyren's gotta grab audiences somehow.  It's almost as if the stress of having an unpopular manga made him step his game up.


----------



## Felix (Feb 4, 2009)

Hat Hair said:


> As awesome as the kids may be (with Shao being the most GAR), I doubt they'll be winning, which brings me to my second point. *I really hope that Ageha and co. don't keep watching the video every time they accomplish something in the present, only to see the kids get owned 44,567,898 different ways every time. That's the wrong kind of lolz for a shonen.*



I'm laughing so much right now
Everyone thinks I'm going crazy


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 4, 2009)

Hat Hair said:


> As awesome as the kids may be (with Shao being the most GAR), I doubt they'll be winning, which brings me to my second point. *I really hope that Ageha and co. don't keep watching the video every time they accomplish something in the present, only to see the kids get owned 44,567,898 different ways every time. That's the wrong kind of lolz for a shonen.*



That is exactly what I want to see. pysren would be a tier 1 manga by the end of the series.


----------



## fxu (Feb 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The kids are gonna get owned but not as bad as last time where they didn't have time to do anything.

They seem to come prepared... it's possible that we may see other psychicers besides the Elmore kids. And if Ageha & co don't appear, then that settles it... they're either fighting somewhere else, or they're in Psyren at the time.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 4, 2009)

> #11
> 
> Bangai Special Saint Valentine
> Naruto (Cover + Color)
> ...



(Taken from weeklyjump)

Hmm Psyren did drop but not to where it was was.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2009)

Sigh, volume sales seem to be terrible at this point too, wtf is wrong with the SJ audience


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 4, 2009)

is the mangaka of this one lazy 

cuz if so, i wont be reading 

also
when does it become really good ?


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 4, 2009)

If the manga started in December 2007 and it's now February 2009 that means it's been about 58 weeks since the beginning... well the manga has 56 chapters out right now, what do you think? 

Also it gets good right from the start.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 4, 2009)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> If the manga started in December 2007 and it's now February 2009 that means it's been about 58 weeks since the beginning... well the manga has 56 chapters out right now, what do you think



Lazy bastard 
he is delayed by 2 whole chapters.I usually dont tolerate this kind of attitude 





> Also it gets good right from the start



I read first 2 chapters ,was okay
I mean when you just cant stop reading


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 4, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Lazy bastard
> he is delayed by 2 whole chapters.I usually dont tolerate this kind of attitude


i know right almost as bad as togashi 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> I read first 2 chapters ,was okay
> I mean when you just cant stop reading


well to me it was probably around the time when they go to Psyren for the second time and a certain bad guy shows up


----------



## fxu (Feb 4, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Lazy bastard
> he is delayed by 2 whole chapters.I usually dont tolerate this kind of attitude



That's because of double-issues... 

The mangaka was never absent.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 7, 2009)

For TV Trope fans here in the past 2 weeks or so someone finally put a Psyren page up.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 7, 2009)

Translation's out:

Psyren Chapter 57 [Raw]


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Feb 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Definently an awesome chapter, despite the waste-of-time flashbacks. 
Confirmed Dholaki and Junas, two new techniques, uber flying sword technique which puts Junas on my Top 5 Favorite Characters list. I'm assuming it with either kill the kids, Van or Shao will unleash an uber defensive technique, or Kyle will quickly attempt to create material zone's over their heads just in time. Btw, they look uber. I'm still wondering what's with the medallions though


----------



## fxu (Feb 7, 2009)

Scan is out

*Psyren 57*

*Read online*


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 7, 2009)

Miroku has been shopping in Ryuuseigai. 

Dholaki looked a lot cooler in the pa-...present.


----------



## fxu (Feb 7, 2009)

He looks skinnier in the future... damn Dholaki became anorexic.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 7, 2009)

fxu said:


> He looks skinnier in the future... damn Dholaki became anorexic.



Hmm. Perhaps it is something to do with the core he has on his body (I don't think anyone of the other star commanders had cores), perhaps he got once got terribly injured in that 10 year gap and he needed a core to survive because he was still useful to WISE.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 7, 2009)

Poor kids. I wonder how many different ways they'll get owned before things turn out right.

And I still have to wonder why Ageha and co don't bother showing up at that point. Are they dead by then as well?


----------



## Goodfellow (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmm, Psyren has been in publication for more than a year now. That's pretty good if we're worrying that they'll cancel it.

Of course, chances are that some other, more "prestigious" manga returning might bump it off I suppose (I'm looking at you HxH)


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 7, 2009)

One thing i don't get where are Ageha and his gang everytime these War begins


----------



## Goodfellow (Feb 7, 2009)

-Maya- said:


> One thing i don't get where are Ageha and his gang everytime these War begins



Probably stuck inside Siren. Dead would be another option, but I doubt that one. At least not _all_ of them.


----------



## mailer-daemon (Feb 7, 2009)

my best bet is that since they were sent to the future (though only a relatively short amount of time) in every game, they're not present on the particular timeline videotaped. So for the people of the timeline in the videotape, people would think that Ageha and his gang simply "vanished" from earth.

or..they died before the WISE declaration.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 7, 2009)

It would be interested if they were in Psyren during the WISE declaration.

Man, that'd suck for them, huh? Stuck in the future they're trying to prevent at the one time they needed to be in the present to change the future.


----------



## Goodfellow (Feb 7, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> It would be interested if they were in Psyren during the WISE declaration.
> 
> Man, that'd suck for them, huh? Stuck in the future they're trying to prevent at the one time they needed to be in the present to change the future.



Which is exactly _why_ it will happen. Rule of drama and all that.

But here's an interesting alternate theory. What if by becoming Time Drifters, Ageha and the gang effectively stops existing in the future?

Think about it, we now got proof that the Drifters can change the future. They are basically free from determination, as they are able to see what will happen and thus capable of acting against it.

And because they are free from Determination they stop existing. Look at the Kagetora case for instance. If not for Ageha, the kids wouldn't have met the WISE. Yet, that video didn't take that into account right from the start. Why not? Ageha finding Kagetora had nothing to do with the knowledge he had gained from Siren. That video or not, he'd still have done it.

So why didn't it effect the video before Ageha actually did save Kagetora? Because Ageha is free from determination, and is thus no longer calculated into the future.

Thus, it's completely reasonable that Ageha and co will be able to move against the WISE during their declaration of war and change the future again.

But that doesn't mean I find the "stuck in Siren" theory much more likely. Because I do


----------



## Baub (Feb 7, 2009)

This timeline cause and effect stuff can get confusing down the line. I am guessing that the other Psi users besides the kids have already been taken out or in the sensei's out of town.The sensei seems like she would have been a great asset to the kids.


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 7, 2009)

Miroku decided not to cosplay because the kids already know his identity ? I'm not sure how much sense that makes unless the kids told others and then who did they tell ? Has there been any kind of police pressure on the WISE; a criminal organization is a criminal organization, after all ?

Kinda noticing a 'weapon spam' theme among the Star Commanders and would have liked something a little better than what Junas pulled out. Of course, I'll probably be proven wrong down the line, but until then I'll just keep on being judgmental. The kids are acting smarter and appear less hesitant, so hopefully they'll at least have a plan for this especially since they were caught off-guard(whether it works or not is another question). Are Fuu-chan and Marie holding back Explosia ? Interesting. 

Along similar lines to Ageha not being present in the future, I actually wondered whether Psyren would end with the kids defeating the WISE in the present while Ageha does so in the future with the variables of the two fights playing into one another.

It's nice reading a Shounen that doesn't revolve around "can x beat up y". For example: Kabuto's wearing torn jeans ? Are those back in style again ?


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 7, 2009)

Baub said:


> This timeline cause and effect stuff can get confusing down the line. I am guessing that the other Psi users besides the kids have already been taken out or in the sensei's out of town.The sensei seems like she would have been a great asset to the kids.



She was dead


----------



## Baub (Feb 7, 2009)

-Maya- said:


> She was dead



I know the kids' head master died,I was referring to the Piano sensei.Are you talking the Piano sensei as well ?Sorry about the mishap.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 7, 2009)

I wonder where the other 3 generals will come from.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 7, 2009)

Weren't there more than 3 people the first time?


----------



## Felix (Feb 7, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> Weren't there more than 3 people the first time?



I also thought the same thing


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 7, 2009)

perhaps they are fighting ageha somewhere else? it's not like all the wise can't split up to be more efficient


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 7, 2009)

No, in the original video, there was the same number of people.



Hat Hair said:


> Miroku decided not to cosplay because the kids already know his identity ? I'm not sure how much sense that makes unless the kids told others and then who did they tell ? Has there been any kind of police pressure on the WISE; a criminal organization is a criminal organization, after all ?



Living people had uncovered his identity so he no longer had a reason to hide it.

Also...

I'm the only one pointing out Miroku's outfit? I seriously thought there was gonna' be an upside-down cross on his back.


----------



## Drew8898 (Feb 7, 2009)

I wonder why none of the characters seem to care that they aren't shown on the dvd helping the kids against the wise...

Something tells me that the series will go on for a while with them continually changing little things in the present, the kids faring better and better but never winning.  Then, when the day comes, they decide to go there to help out... and they get called to psyren at the same time.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 8, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I'm the only one pointing out Miroku's outfit? I seriously thought there was gonna' be an upside-down cross on his back.



Hmm seems like they went with the WISE symbol instead.


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 8, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Living people had uncovered his identity so he no longer had a reason to hide it.



So the chapter says, but it just seems like a arbitrary decision (which, of course, the characters are more than welcome to). Why wear the outfits in the first place ? If it was part of the global/national campaign then a handful of people knowing who you really are is somewhat irrelevant if you are focused on conquering/demoralizing a huge mass of people. Either way, I'm sure we'll get more answers with the next chapter.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2009)

Great chapter.

The original video had the same three people but wearing those silly outfits.

Seriously those kids can't be expected to save the world can they? Those videos are like child abuse. 



> Something tells me that the series will go on for a while with them continually changing little things in the present, the kids faring better and better but never winning.



Now that Wise have used their abilities Im sure Ageha can help the kids fight them. THo yes where is Ageha and their crew at this point?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 8, 2009)

Pretty good chapter. I wasn't expecting the same star commanders to be beside Miroku. I was expecting random wise members #1 and #2. 

Glad it didn't go that way. Sadly from Hiryuu's expression the kids still don't make it.


----------



## Sin (Feb 8, 2009)

Junas = Epic.


----------



## Multi (Feb 8, 2009)

I wonder what Junas's sister looks like...

Also does anyone have a feeling that the video will keep changing until eventually the kids are succesful? And the Kids will be the one to save the future with the help of Ageha and Co. messing with the future and such?


----------



## fxu (Feb 9, 2009)

2 WISE wallpapers by me

Link removed


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 11, 2009)

Possible Pictures! 




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Wibbles* Oh god I see tattered pieces of a bear hat floating in the air...Fu-chan?


----------



## isanon (Feb 11, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Possible Pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



she is either going to be very dead or very pissed

if she is the later then most likely someone else is going to be very dead, question is will it be a friend or foe


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looking at the pictures again it seems like the swords have shattered like glass or something (In before "Senbonzakura ripoff lol".) 

Also I think Fu-chan has indeed gone down.


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2009)

so, i read the first chapter and it seemed pretty good...

how would you guys rate this manga in comparison to the other shounen manga out there?


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 11, 2009)

In my opinion it isn't long enough to rate it properly. I enjoy it; think it's original enough to stay serialized but cliche enough to garner the attention of shounen fans.

I'd place it between Soul Society and post-Soul Society Bleach. Only time will tell what direction it'll go.

I fear for the plot becoming tedious (to where we no longer give a shit about the present) and/or like Kubo the power scaling will have its load blown all over the place before the series gets far (bigger isn't better...skyscraper-toppling nukes and battlefield-clearing specials are actually really, really, really boring - Hunter x Hunter's Nen system is really interesting for the exact opposite reason - and this early in the series, it makes it pretty fucking hard to tell what we're supposed to be impressed by). A problem that reminds me much of 666 Satan - after the first encounter or two with the technique system, I lost all enthusiasm what-so-ever, and kept reading just to see how they ended it... I pray the mangaka's smarter than I am and this doesn't happen.

Also, I don't want to say this in the series' thread in fear of its fans negging me, but every other detail is reminiscent of other series. However, I feel the same way about Reborn! and D.Gray-man but that doesn't stop them from being popular.

Regardless, it's pretty intriguing and I can say I'm consistently eager to read the chapter each week. ... I'm not really good at pointing out the good in shit, though, so I never review or recommend series to others. I like it and that's all I care about; I believe others should give everything a try and follow the same philosophy. Joy is not the sum of a story's parts, but an unintelligible feeling the story grants you.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I see dead Frederica


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor, poor Fu-Chan; you'll live on in the fantasies of pedophiles everywhere. I'm almost tempted to rep the first person to predict which kid dies last. Almost.






DarthPotato said:


> so, i read the first chapter and it seemed pretty good...
> 
> how would you guys rate this manga in comparison to the other shounen manga out there?



Keeping in mind that, when I think Shounen, I think primarily of Naruto, One Piece, Bleach and similar ilk... That which stands out the most about Psyren, in comparison to other Shounen, is the lack of decompression.  It's fast-paced, but full of content; something actually happens every chapter and you are guaranteed to miss said something, if you skip a chapter. In other words, no 3+ chapter fights. At the same time, the story is not as straight-forward as the bulk of popular Shounen and, so far, has held pretty well to its own internal logic, so there's nothing particularly jarring and the characters demonstrate a fairly realistic learning curve, although I would argue that characterization isn't necessarily exceptional. But it's more than good enough, especially considering we just recently passed chapter fifty, which allows you to get in "on the ground floor", as it were.

People you've never met will also think you are cool.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



and with this pedobear finally dies and fu chan can finally be free from being groped and molested


----------



## Majeh (Feb 12, 2009)

fxu said:


> 2 WISE wallpapers by me
> 
> Link removed



i like the 2nd 1 and would use it but i dont want to stretch it to fit my screen.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 12, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> so, i read the first chapter and it seemed pretty good...
> 
> how would you guys rate this manga in comparison to the other shounen manga out there?



This manga is clearly tier 2 manga. way above the trinity, but haven't gone on long enough to enter tier 1 godly manga stage. so in nf terms, way better than one piece, naruto, and bleach, but not has good as full metal alchemist but has the potential to be so.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 12, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> This manga is clearly tier 2 manga. way above the trinity, but haven't gone on long enough to enter tier 1 godly manga stage. so in nf terms, way better than one piece, naruto, and bleach, but not has good as full metal alchemist but has the potential to be so.



You have an incredibly interesting way of thinking.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 12, 2009)

I dont like seperating manga out into catigories like that by how good they are, mainly because it's solely your opinion when it comes down to it.  An opinion cant be right or wrong, and it seems it always causes debate and flaming.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 12, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> I dont like seperating manga out into catigories like that by how good they are, mainly because it's solely your opinion when it comes down to it.  An opinion cant be right or wrong, and it seems it always causes debate and flaming.



generally that is true until you start getting into wank fested comparisons.


----------



## Ibox (Feb 13, 2009)

fxu said:


> 2 WISE wallpapers by me


Thanks ye. I'm gonna use the second one


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 13, 2009)

While being bored waiting for the newest chapter I decided to practise colouring pictures on the computer so I grabbed a panel from the manga and took a whack at it. I'm pretty happy with it.



It's Haruhiko who when I first saw him, I thought he was a girl. I think I screwed up the back parts of the hair and I really need to learn how to define the nose properly (Which leads to lighting and shadows).


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2009)

Bah, better than what I can do *looks noobish again*


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 13, 2009)

Man this chapter looks awesome. Look who's back. Looks like Ageha and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



nemesis q are going to have a chat again


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 13, 2009)

hmm 
*Spoiler*: __ 



anyone notice that granny elmore was standing right were Q is standing before that?


----------



## Baub (Feb 14, 2009)

finally

*Spoiler*: __ 



Someone is wondering the same thing the readers are wondering.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyone's suggested this yet, but...

I'm afraid that the reason they're not there in the videos may not be because they're called to Psyren, but because they're fighting each other. Remember, we were told to keep an eye on Oboro... =/


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2009)

can i just say wow; read the first 26 chapters and its really great so far; i think this should probably get an anime eventually , and it kind of reminds me of dead man wonderland

btw is the creator like a former assistant of kubo tite, cause he draws in the same style


----------



## Penance (Feb 14, 2009)

Great chapter...


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 14, 2009)

I have to at least partially lol at Dholaki being unable to overwhelm Fu and Marie, especially since he hasn't seemed to grow much in the future, at least to our current knowledge.

Awesome Shao said to suppress their burst before they got shiv'd. Does that make Junas' tech similar to Melchsees ? I hope that doesn't become a trend.

Didn't Ageha already try attacking Q ? He did even worse than the kids did against Wise.

Waveblade, I like the coloring. Haruhiko's hair must be difficult to draw, let alone color. For some reason I saw him as a blond, too.



Malumultimus said:


> I'm not sure if anyone's suggested this yet, but...
> 
> I'm afraid that the reason they're not there in the videos may not be because they're called to Psyren, but because they're fighting each other. Remember, we were told to keep an eye on Oboro... =/



Since you mention it, he did appear amused when he stymied Ageha along the lines of "lol, yur kds r died". Or maybe he just has a taste for the macabre. Or maybe he realizes that since it hasn't technically happened, there's nothing to be broken up about. Mystery !


----------



## keikai24 (Feb 14, 2009)

i think grandma is connected to Q


----------



## Naruto San (Feb 14, 2009)

keikai24 said:


> i think grandma is connected to Q



She might be, but I can't see any connection between her and Q.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 14, 2009)

It's possible she's connected, but unlikely imo if she dies.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 14, 2009)

Great chapter. Nemesis Q rears its ugly head yet again. I wonder how Ageha is going to fair this time against him? 

I really would like if Elmore doesn't end up dying.



Malumultimus said:


> I'm not sure if anyone's suggested this yet, but...
> 
> I'm afraid that the reason they're not there in the videos may not be because they're called to Psyren, but because they're fighting each other. Remember, we were told to keep an eye on Oboro... =/



Huh. You know you bring up a very good point.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 14, 2009)

Once they get to the time in the videos I wouldn't be surprised that the future has changed enough for them to end up fighting wise and saving the kids.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 14, 2009)

> I'm afraid that the reason they're not there in the videos may not be because they're called to Psyren, but because they're fighting each other. Remember, we were told to keep an eye on Oboro...


well there is also the fact that there were more members of wise in the first video so maybe oboro joined them and ageha and company is indeed fighting them in secret


----------



## fxu (Feb 14, 2009)

Granny isn't connected to Q.

Remember, Q killed her husband. And at that moment, she read into his husband's mind and saw Psyren. She wants to prevent Psyren, that's why she has that orphanage of kids who wield PSI.


----------



## keikai24 (Feb 14, 2009)

that's true, but Q is a very simple program


----------



## bravin_time (Feb 14, 2009)

I love how when it comes to story progression Psyren doesn't mess around unlike other, more popular, shounens. 

Also, this chapter really makes me wonder about Oboro. The way he talked made me think that the two seater car was a deliberate move on his part. Is he a bad guy and trying to separate Ageha from the group?; Can he see, or is he from, the future and knows that this situation should only involve Ageha?; Or is he just simply trying to get some alone time with Ageha so he san puts his moves on hims?


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 14, 2009)

bravin_time said:


> I love how when it comes to story progression Psyren doesn't mess around unlike other, more popular, shounens.
> 
> Also, this chapter really makes me wonder about Oboro. The way he talked made me think that the two seater car was a deliberate move on his part. Is he a bad guy and trying to separate Ageha from the group?; Can he see, or is he from, the future and knows that this situation should only involve Ageha?; *Or is he just simply trying to get some alone time with Ageha so he san puts his moves on hims? *



homosexuals in my pysren?


----------



## fxu (Feb 14, 2009)

keikai24 said:


> that's true, but Q is a very simple program



Actually, it's not.

*See here*. He was given intelligence and individuality. But because he doesn't have much time nor knows exactly where to look, he needs collaborators to help him. I doubt he was just sent to the past to have some people get PSI power and defend against the WISE. Q has some power of his own and he will stand his ground and show us some of his moves when the time comes.

Now I'm wondering, where is Q during the video? Wasn't he sent back to prevent Psyren? But if Psyren is prevented, he would've never been created. Unless it's somebody from the present that went to the future, saw what it was and created Q to stop it from happening.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 14, 2009)

fxu said:


> Actually, it's not.
> 
> *See here*. He was given intelligence and individuality. But because he doesn't have much time nor knows exactly where to look, he needs collaborators to help him. I doubt he was just sent to the past to have some people get PSI power and defend against the WISE. Q has some power of his own and he will stand his ground and show us some of his moves when the time comes.
> 
> Now I'm wondering, where is Q during the video? Wasn't he sent back to prevent Psyren? But if Psyren is prevented, he would've never been created. Unless it's somebody from the present that went to the future, saw what it was and created Q to stop it from happening.



Q can be destroyed. There is probably a decent limit to how aggressive he can be to people who isn't already sending or has sent to pysren. If Q is destroyed in the past it probably won't be remade again in the future, simply being seen by pre-wise is inherently dangerous to the makers of Q. Right now the wise only seem interested in general doomsday, if something like Q shows up and tries to kill them, you bet your ass wise would be going on a psy hunting party.

If will probably 1 or 2 things, tank Agetha attack or give him a heart attack. I think Q has special powers over the people he sends back and fourth through pysren and is probably greatly limited to those powers.


----------



## Sin (Feb 15, 2009)

Poor Ageha.

He's going to receive the classic shounen _main-character-loses-control-and-can't-save-what-he-wants-to _treatment.

I'm expecting Q to own him quite badly.


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 15, 2009)

Did Granny just turn into Q, or did Q just get in the way of Ageha's view of her? That would be an interesting twist plot if Granny is another program like Q. Maybe there is another party at work trying to stop Psyren as well, but for other reasons?


----------



## fxu (Feb 15, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Did Granny just turn into Q, or did Q just get in the way of Ageha's view of her? That would be an interesting twist plot if Granny is another program like Q. Maybe there is another party at work trying to stop Psyren as well, but for other reasons?



Q got in the way.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 15, 2009)

maybe grandma got teleported to Q's world?


----------



## fxu (Feb 15, 2009)

Q is there most likely to stop Ageha from stopping Granny... why would Q send her away and disrupt her?



Psyren covers 1-4.




Scanned by me.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 16, 2009)

to ensure that she dies like history said she would


----------



## al103 (Feb 16, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> to ensure that she dies like history said she would



With whole purpose to CHANGE history? It's stupid.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Feb 16, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> to ensure that she dies like history said she would



Yet isn't the whole point to change the future?


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 16, 2009)

The whole point _is_ to change the future, yes, but more specifically to change it from Psyren.  Elmore's death caused the kids to fight the WISE, therefore having the (albeit _ridiculously_ small ) possibility of stopping Psyren.

Stopping Elmore's death thereby has the complete opposite of Q's program.  On top of that, saving her might involve telling her of her own death and even the future--completely against Q's programmng.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 16, 2009)

> With whole purpose to CHANGE history? It's stupid.





> Yet isn't the whole point to change the future?


saving granny doesn't have to mean saving the world discreetly which is nemesis q's objective. if he wanted to change the future he would have let ageha and everyone else tell granny about the future. how about the change of the future in the video? what would happen if granny is in the video? will she be able to beat wise if she lives a couple more years? will she blurt out something that she shouldn't say in front of the enemy?

nemesis q didn't stop ageha or the kids when they went for kagetora so it just means that when he appears it's probably something you shouldn't mess with too much


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Feb 17, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> saving granny doesn't have to mean saving the world discreetly which is nemesis q's objective. if he wanted to change the future he would have let ageha and everyone else tell granny about the future. how about the change of the future in the video? what would happen if granny is in the video? will she be able to beat wise if she lives a couple more years? will she blurt out something that she shouldn't say in front of the enemy?
> 
> nemesis q didn't stop ageha or the kids when they went for kagetora so it just means that when he appears it's probably something you shouldn't mess with too much



I thought Q only interfered when it was something that put him in danger. 

No she won't be able to beat Wise, but she sure could help those kids along. The reason he didn't stop them when they went for Kagetora was because they didn't go there knowing that they were going to meet WISE.

I wouldn't be surprised the reason they aren't fighting in the video is because Q stops them from taking part in the fight because they obviously will know more about their opponents abilites and hey you can't tell present people not in psyren about future info.


----------



## Goodfellow (Feb 17, 2009)

I dunno, sometimes Q's programming seems counter-productive at first glance. I suspect thought that it works they way it works to protect the identity of its creator though.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 17, 2009)

we will find out why  he is doing what he is doing next issue hopefully


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 17, 2009)

lol I don't know why you guys confuse. Q's programming is a simple do while loop. 


*do*
_save world
send kids to psyren_

*While* (_ secret identity of its makers are safe_) - if true return to the *do* statement
   |
if false
   |
_Kill the kids
_

Now obviously there is a few if conditions in the false section of the code. But thats the basic logic. Saving the world while is the primary purpose of Q's programming it not the "condition" in which Q's actions can be explained. Protecting his creators lives are. The fact that granny can see the future puts Q's creators in danger. So inherently it might be a conflict of interest for Q to let Agetha save granny.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 17, 2009)

is this manga anygood?


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2009)

^ read it and find out


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 17, 2009)

What if Q wants to turn the future into Psyren by making Ageha and co save it?

so there wouldnt be a Psyren without Agehas help and Q changed the future into Psyren in the first place...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2009)

^That would make no sense.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry, but the whole manga does not make sense... once they change the future, they also change the past - since there is no psyren, they didnt go anywhere in the first place, but then nobody will change the future and pysren will be created making them save it...etc; and here is an endless loop;

but lets say there is a guy who can see possible futures and manipulating people in the present (aka ageha and co) to reach a certain one; he created a seperated unreal future and makes ageha and the others believe its real and they are fighting against it while they are the ones making it real;

just a random idea, dont see how its worse they yours, but if you say so, that must be the case...


----------



## Penance (Feb 17, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> sorry, but the whole manga does not make sense... once they change the future, they also change the past - since there is no psyren, they didnt go anywhere in the first place, but then nobody will change the future and pysren will be created making them save it...etc; and here is an endless loop;
> 
> but lets say there is a guy who can see possible futures and manipulating people in the present (aka ageha and co) to reach a certain one; he created a seperated unreal future and makes ageha and the others believe its real and they are fighting against it while they are the ones making it real;
> 
> just a random idea, dont see how its worse they yours, but if you say so, that must be the case...



Not really...they come back from the future with more knowledge of how to prevent it.  the events that lead the the Psyren era may change (and do), but we won't know to what end, at least until their next mission.  Right now, though, Ageha wants to save the children (won't someone PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN?!  ), and stop WISE, which-as far as they know-leads to the Psyren period-who knows if that's the only threat-or if their meddling will even make a difference...but the info that they've gained from the future will allow them to prevent it-the what they do in the present can't be touched...


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 17, 2009)

Penance said:


> Not really...they come back from the future with more knowledge of how to prevent it.  the events that lead the the Psyren era may change (and do), but we won't know to what end, at least until their next mission.  Right now, though, Ageha wants to save the children (won't someone PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN?!  ), and stop WISE, which-as far as they know-leads to the Psyren period-who knows if that's the only threat-or if their meddling will even make a difference...but the info that they've gained from the future will allow them to prevent it-the what they do in the present can't be touched...



if they once change the future... lets say create a peacefull future... it will overwrite the psyren they get the knowledge from in the past... cause that psyren didnt happen; making them not learning anything from psyren in the past... making them not do anything to save the world, and psyren will happen again... but ageha saves the future again, but cause of that psyren never happens making him not saving it in the past...etc; 

so in other worlds its not possible to change psyren, but just the parts which come after agehas knowledge... that would only be possible if they would change psyren in its present, so they wont lose the knowledge;


----------



## fxu (Feb 17, 2009)

That can be easily avoided by saying it happened in a parallel universe/different time-line.

Read about the grandfather paradox.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 18, 2009)

fxu said:


> That can be easily avoided by saying it happened in a parallel universe/different time-line.
> 
> Read about the grandfather paradox.



no, cause things in their present affected psyren = thats their future...

but for some reason they still remember the previous pysren which they couldnt have experienced after they changed it, so thats already a plothole;

OR Q sent them into different futures, in that case the previous psyren still exists;

EDIT: no, now that I think about it thats not possible... if the previous psyren would have be an alternative universe, the video tape shouldnt have changed, since they didnt affect that future meaning even if they changed the future of their world the video of a psyren of an alternative universe is unchanged;


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 18, 2009)

Chapter 248 Raw

Possible spoilers for Chapter 59


*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I could get from an internet translation: 
We get another organisation(?)/New characters (Yay more females.)
See who is is behind nemesis.
Predictions of Ageha dying,


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 18, 2009)

> That can be easily avoided by saying it happened in a parallel universe/different time-line.
> 
> Read about the grandfather paradox.


psychics are inmune or resistant to the grandfather paradox. at least according to some of the scientists that are researching psychic phenomenon and believe ppl with those powers have a connection to causality or the 5th dimension itself.


----------



## fxu (Feb 18, 2009)

It's possible that Ageha & co. are able to retain information from a previous past because they've been time-traveling and they'll be the deciding piece whether Psyren occurs or not.

They can go back and forth, change it, and still retain the information, while every body else's will be re-written.

It is not a plot-hole, we haven't bee told how time-travel is gonna work in this manga. We only got pieces (the tape changed immediately, Ageha & co retain information from past time-line, seems Amagi & WISE have no idea it changed)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 18, 2009)

I have read till ch.25 really good manga

at first it reminded me of gantz 

obora kinda has alittle of hisoka's mentality as he thinks that everyone is there for his own amusement (his interest in ageha is similar to hisokaxgon for now)
I think there is a possibility that he might become a villian (but still early to be sure)
but sure he got nothing on hisoka 

also the test at the start reminded me of nen-test  (probably I'm thinking about HxH too much )

but sure it has alot of original elements

I think it needed better characters designation


----------



## Dr. Insano (Feb 19, 2009)

Hm.. recently marathoned this series and have really enjoyed.  My only concern is it seems like its already like halfway done by its pacing (seems like most of the villains/mysteries have already been revealed) and the apparent final villains don't seem ridiculously strong compared to the good guys as you'd expect so early in the manga.  Seems the villains get rapidly nerfed shortly after introduction.  I mean the supposedly 6th strongest villain (5th ranked) already got totally owned and Ageha didn't really even take any damage.  

Amagi is apparently the strongest baddie and already his main power can supposedly be avoided just because the children saw it once (or so Ageha says)?  That does not bode well for him and is serious dehype already, afterall Ageha saw it too.  At least theres room for other possible final villains in Oboro, whoever is behind Nemesis Q and possible the "council or elders" or whatever it was I guess.

Also I gotta say I'm a little dissapointed by Amagi leading the wise and them seeming like they are just a group of fashionable (in the new video), strong evil psycher humans.  The strongest villain resorting to spending his days only months before d-day robbing safes for his grand plan and pretending to be some fodder's brother seems kinda lame.  I was kinda hoping the group was lead by an insanely strong alien force after the whole meteorite with footsteps leading away story and the "star commander" titles.  I guess that's still possible if Amagi is simply the cult leader and the real final villains are some non human beings they worship/summon/are lead by.  Afterall, a cult usually worships something.

Anyways over all still a great manga and the pacing is good in a way and a nice change of pace compared to shit like Bleach which moves at a snails pace, especially if I want to see the end before our world turns into psyren


----------



## Goodfellow (Feb 19, 2009)

Dr. Insano said:


> Hm.. recently marathoned this series and have really enjoyed.  My only concern is it seems like its already like halfway done by its pacing (seems like most of the villains/mysteries have already been revealed) and the apparent final villains don't seem ridiculously strong compared to the good guys as you'd expect so early in the manga.  Seems the villains get rapidly nerfed shortly after introduction.  I mean the supposedly 6th strongest villain (5th ranked) already got totally owned and Ageha didn't really even take any damage.
> 
> Amagi is apparently the strongest baddie and already his main power can supposedly be avoided just because the children saw it once (or so Ageha says)?  That does not bode well for him and is serious dehype already, afterall Ageha saw it too.  At least theres room for other possible final villains in Oboro, whoever is behind Nemesis Q and possible the "council or elders" or whatever it was I guess.
> 
> ...



You're assuming too much


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 19, 2009)

perhaps the issue isn't how strong the enemy is but how to beat the enemy who can always change every time they go back to the past


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 19, 2009)

Also who says that it ends with just defeating WISE, they could finally defeat everyone only to find out the future is still wrecked and that it was something else that caused it.Timetravel leaves for a lot of different options.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 19, 2009)

Psyren must be getting more popular in Japan, this week we have at 2 fake spoilers. I don't think people would bother doing that if no one was going to be interested in the spoilers.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2009)

> Psyren must be getting more popular in Japan, this week we have at 2 fake spoilers. I don't think people would bother doing that if no one was going to be interested in the spoilers.



Wishful thinking there, I think SJ do want to give Psyren a try tho, now of only those damn otaku's would start buying volumes

Chapter was okay, nothing great, tho Nemisis Q (what a shit name is this some tacky Re sequel?) plan was retarded, seriously that will only work once.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 22, 2009)

Ha, I wonder if every time they go and try to prevent a disaster if they will get called away to Psyren. Just like with Elmore I'm guessing they got called away again when her kids were fighting Miroku.

It really would be a shame to see her go. She is pretty cool.


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 22, 2009)

A mod double posting :amazed


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 22, 2009)

Mods bend internet reality.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 22, 2009)

Coulda sworn it was a triple post last time I looked


----------



## Fran (Feb 22, 2009)

Interesting chapter  Somehow, I think they'll do the classic beat-the-villain-in-time-and-come-back-just-in-time-to-save-Elmore-no-jutsu. I'm interested in seeing what this new Psyren stage holds though.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 22, 2009)

they lost elmore unless they come back from the future inside the plane and/or oboro can revive ppl from the dead (cast life 2?)

it seems that either nemesis q is smarter than what he looks or he didn't appear to stop ageha from saving elmore


----------



## Chris Partlow (Feb 23, 2009)

i reckon we might see the Star Commander 4 this time, i wonder when Amagi when show up in Psyren


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 25, 2009)

Possible Spoilers Tiem (Hooray!)

I have three different ones so far. All from 2channel

*Call 60: Safe*

*Spoiler*: __ 



280 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2009/02/25(水) 20:44:42 ID:yjP3kwIp0
    CALL60「遊戯」
    ドルキ部下に八つ当たりしてるところにカプリコ
    カプリコはバースト+トランスの「憑依(ポゼスト)」で
    ドルキの体を乗っ取り遊ぶ
    からかった後、視力持ちの蟲に憑依して外に散歩へ
    洞窟に行くアゲハ。中ではチカが既に感染症状
    空港の朧、危機的な状況にイカレモード
    空港の頂上から飛行機のタイヤをバーストで狙撃
    外れてもどうせ彼らは死ぬし、といい発射。成功して未来へ。
    見張りをしていたカブトが「何か来るぞ！」と叫ぶと
    ヒリューが食料を持って到着
    そこに地中からカプリコが出て来て食われる

    カブト「いけいけそんな奴喰っちまえーーーッ！！！」
    朧「フフ毎回彼には驚かされる！！」
    アゲハ「喰われてないで何とか言えよヒリュー！！」
    雨宮「この際朝河君なんてどうだっていいでしょ？」
    カプリコ「うーにー？」

    >>274
    ヒリューさん廃人確定だな




*Call 60: Malice*

*Spoiler*: __ 



282 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2009/02/25(水) 21:11:55 ID:Gd5POUPr0
    バレ Call 60「悪意」

    空港シーン
    飛行機の遅れを聞き無言で消える男（シャイナ？）
    朧しゃがみ込み紙袋のような物を拾い上げる
    「いけないな、こんな大事な物を忘れるなんて。連絡してあげないと」
    と微笑みながら言い携帯電話を取りだして耳に当てる
    サービスエリアシーン
    頭に手を当てて考え込むヒリューさん
    駐車場にパトカーが止まっているのを見て大きくため息
    「・・・しょうがねえ、やるか！」
    サイレンシーン
    テレパスに導かれるまま洞穴に走るアゲハ
    入ると同時に久々のサイレンが響き渡る
    そこにいたのは成長したマリーとタツオ




Note with the second possible spoiler the very next post was saying (Via mangled translation) It was a 'Flood of Lies' it also seemed to mention 'Mary' who was part of the fake-ass spoiler last week.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ID:nN0Jg0J00
    CALL.60　魔手
    トランスの主はやはり雨宮。
    アゲハ焦りつつ「危険・・・？」
    雨宮「いいから早く!死にたいの？」
    アゲハ逃げ込む。洞窟内は広く、奥は暗い。他のメンバーはいない。
    そうしていると不意にサイレンが鳴り響く。
    アゲハ「くそッ！なんだってんだ！」　雨宮「あれは・・・」
    ザッザッザ・・・　
    アルフレッドみたいなやつ(もっとゴツい)が洞窟の前を通過。
    洞窟の中からそれを伺う二人
    雨宮「あれは・・・」
    アゲハ「おい！あれ最初に見たやつじゃ」
    その時、古い鉄塔がアルフレッドみたいなやつに倒れる
    二人「ッ！？」
    アルフレッドみたいなやつが無言で手をかざすと、鉄塔がめちゃくちゃにねじれる

    場面変わり一人でコソコソするカブト
    カブト「チキショー、はやく合流しねーと・・・待ってておくれリトルバニー！」
    カブトの後ろに人影(カプリコっぽい)
    ？？「・・・・ヴィジョンズ(レア素材)みーっけ♪」
    煽り：危機渦巻く、それぞれの死闘(フォースステージ！)


----------



## GaryDAI (Feb 25, 2009)

Fake pic?  Looks a bit odd

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 25, 2009)

No way, that's definitely real.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like it was Amamiya calling him from the cave (some people doubted it). There's probably some danger around already.

BTW I wonder if Kabuto learned anything lol. He'll need Rise this time for sure...


----------



## fxu (Feb 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Disappointed it's Amamiya... I wanted to meet some kind of resistance group, or Q's creator.

 ... but nevertheless, Ageha resting on her boobies.... om nom nom


----------



## Goodfellow (Feb 25, 2009)

Wonder if we get some new fodder drifters?


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 25, 2009)

Aww they took the volume 5 preview off the server. I wanted to see it.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's the Volume 5 cover. From mangahelpers:


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 25, 2009)

Ooh nicely drawn but I have the same question as the denizens of 2channel. Why are you so pale here Kabuto? Dude you have reached _Sai_ levels.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 27, 2009)

*Reads*

So which spoiler was real again?


*Spoiler*: __ 



OHOHOHO come for a rematch eh?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2009)

Chapter 60 is out


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 28, 2009)

That page with all five of them. That's a badass shot.


----------



## fxu (Feb 28, 2009)

Psyren 60 *read online*


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 28, 2009)

So much win in one chapter! I seriously think Im in love with Amamiya now...

Probably the greatest single page spread yet: Orochimaru . So intense; and Amamiya's big ass sword!

The next few chapters are gonna be great, we should see some great action

I just had to quickly make a new set for this chapter..


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty great chapter. That crafty bastard Shiner. I wonder how he figured out where Nemesis Q would transport them this time. 

I'm pretty excited to see what kind of abilities he has at his disposal.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 28, 2009)

dont really get it how dholaki and shiner are their old self... werent they supposed to change or something?

anyway, nice chapter...


----------



## spaZ (Feb 28, 2009)

Dholaki did change, his right arm is gone and now he has an mechanical one. Something obviously changed in the past than.


----------



## kaz (Feb 28, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Dholaki did change, his right arm is gone and now he has an mechanical one. Something obviously changed in the past than.



Ageha was the one who took his right arm back in chapter 42.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 28, 2009)

So what would Am... whatever I quote her name Amamiya's weapon be classified as?

Sword?
Axe?
Sickle?
Club?


Of the 4 I think axe is closest on that panel, but some other panels seem more like the sickle(sp?) one thing for sure it would be a good canopener


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 28, 2009)

her weapon is the weapon of that thing was attacking her previously. her fighting ability revolves enhancing any edge she can get her hands on with a burst field and enhance herself with rise to be able to cut through anything

then again it could just be something she created with burst


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 28, 2009)

These last couple of chapters have really upped the awesome levels of this manga.

I'm excited for what this 4th round is going to bring.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok this has gotten me excited for next week. I predict it will be mostly talking with the opening moves in the end.


----------



## fxu (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah... next chapter it'll be mostly explanation and stuff, and the end somebody is charging up for some kind of power... Maybe Ageha preparing his MD.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 1, 2009)

i just hope that ageha does MD in raw form and take care of dholaki for good this time


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 4, 2009)

i'm in love with amamiya, such a strong female character pek


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey anyone know what has happened to Mangahelpers? I've been trying to access the Psyren forum there all day and now I'm getting a 404-Not Found for the entire site.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 6, 2009)

They're doing some work on the site. They announced it a couple of days ago. Should be back up soon. Where the hell is the raw for 61..


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 6, 2009)

Ah I see. Usually I get my announcement for the raw from Mangahelpers...so yeah.


----------



## Aryashinai (Mar 7, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Where the hell is the raw for 61..


 Here:


----------



## El Torero (Mar 7, 2009)

I´ve read toady all 60 chapters of Psyren. Awesome manga, and best Shonen Jump manga in last 5 years 

My favourite character is Marie, she´s very cute


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 7, 2009)

Aryashinai said:


> Here:



looks like a good chapter...cant wait for the scan


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 7, 2009)

Only 10 pages? Nice preview anyway. Yet again I can't see if any of the spoilers actually matched.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 7, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Only 10 pages? Nice preview anyway. Yet again I can't see if any of the spoilers actually matched.



There's 2 pages on each picture 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oboro is going to hug Shiner to death


----------



## fxu (Mar 7, 2009)

The file was deleted 

Can somebody re-upload to RS or MF?


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 7, 2009)

61 
MF


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 7, 2009)

Ooh bigger pages. Thanks!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol at Grana lounging in his floating chair. Although it seems he is quite the telekinetic which lends credence for the crazy theory that Hiryuu-Is-Grana (The twist is we're all supposed be worried about Oboro and Ageha slipping down the slippery slope but in the end it is Hiryuu that does. Amagi Miroku could have easily wiped his mind.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 8, 2009)

Pretty good chapter. It looks like Dholaki and Ageha are going to settle things.

Also I can't wait to see what else Shiner can do.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 8, 2009)

shiner has menace?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 8, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> shiner has menace?




from what he said, it seems like it.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 9, 2009)

Or at least some kind of visions related ability.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 11, 2009)

*Call 62 Spoilers*

It's that time again folks!

*Spoiler 1: Mentions bloody Haruhiko!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



740 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2009/03/11(水) 10:14:35 ID:gXGycU0YO


    バレ


    シャイナの元にハルヒコ、ドルキの元にランが参戦

    ラン、ドルキを見て

    ラン｢あいつが敵か？｣

    ドルキさんイクスプロジア

    ドルキさんの背後にアゲハをアップロード

    暴王の流星

    ドルキ戦終了



    シャイナ戦

    砂埃で味方の視野をなくしているヒリョーさんを指差し

    ハルヒコ｢あいつが敵か？｣

    電磁"ｎ"でヒリョーさんが灰になる

    雨宮さんと合流したアゲハがガッツポーズしたところで終わり 



*
Spoiler 2 better than spoiler 1.*


*Spoiler*: __ 



748 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2009/03/11(水) 19:32:53 ID:Iuf3ws+k0
    来週バレ（簡易）


    ドルキの右腕は簡易コア（PSIの圧縮球）を量産するサイコメントラボ
    前回コアを狙われたドルキはラボで作った擬似コアを大量に飛散させることでメルゼズドアの狙いを外す
    プログラムが仇となりコントロールが利かないメルゼズで、一方的に攻められるアゲハ
    転送から逃れていたカブトは、助けに行くことも出来ずに岩陰から戦闘を見ているだけ

    ボロボロになるアゲハに駄目押しの爆撃が撃たれたとき、カブトの新しいヴィジョンズが発動
    領域（ドメーヌ）でアゲハの周りだけが爆破から除外されてノーダメージ
    ドルキは新しいヴィジョンズに気づいていない（メナスで避けていると思っている）
    カブトがアゲハに駆け寄り、狭い回避エリアの中で爆撃から引き続き身を守る
    その間にアゲハはプログラムの練り直しをする
    カブトもアゲハも、他の３人は死んだと思い込んでいる

    ドルキ、新しいヴィジョンズの種類に感づく
    業を煮やしたドルキは、右腕ごとアゲハに投げつけて物理的に爆破する作戦に出ようとする（PSIだと届かないから？）
    アゲハの新しいプログラムが完成、一騎打ち

    煽り「血路を開け！」


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

Shit *just read 61* Grana's a beast One minute to build that?

EDIT: Also, Shiner's just all around awesome


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 11, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Shit *just read 61* Grana's a beast One minute to build that?
> 
> EDIT: Also, Shiner's just all around awesome



I know right? And it didn't look like he was concentrating at all. The floating furniture was great too. So I guess Grana has been Hyped now.


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2009)

i wana see multiple black spike thingies attacking

he should make like ultra weak mini versions that just go and attack

and have like millions of them attack him


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Grana > All


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 11, 2009)

One of the spoilers just got trans'ed on MH.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And if accurate, Kabuto just got broken.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Kabuto has been broken since day one


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 11, 2009)

Shao >>>>>> Kabuto>>Psyren

I don't care how often he dies, it just makes him more like Jesus.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Oboro > All.


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> Oboro > All.



Well, that's not fair. I look retarded if I disagree.

Speaking of which, I hope we get something new out of him as opposed to the something old that we never actually got to see, but I don't really know what that could be outside of a more burst-centric ability. A corrosion type ability would be the most obvious, but this, and seeing Asaga featured more prominently, is why I want the Shiner fight to come first.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

He pwns people by curing them to death.

Does not get better.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 12, 2009)

Actually I'm most worried about Amemiya being unable to catch up. So naturally in this round I hope everyone has an upgrade or I will feel like cutting someone.



Hat Hair said:


> One of the spoilers just got trans'ed on MH.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey he already had the Art of Run down cold in the very first chapter he appeared .


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 12, 2009)

i don't get what kabuto's new power is about.


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

Could someone post the spoiler?

/is lazy


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 12, 2009)

1

As I have no desire to type it up I linked you to Shrimpy's translation. 



Sin said:


> He pwns people by curing them to death.
> 
> Does not get better.



Actually it's more like he gives them cancer if you want to get technical.


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, Kabuto IS broken.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 12, 2009)

I still like him though.pek


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 12, 2009)

Kabuto is awesome. I've always liked the guy.

I'm not so sure whether that power is true though. Does seem pretty broken.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 12, 2009)

GOD DAMMIT I POSTED IN THE WRONG SITE.

Anyway, I'm kind of wondering how this new power fits in with his other ones. We know that he does have potential for trance abilities so it is possible that this power comes under that category.
OTOH 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I have no problem whatsoever with the speed blitz thing he does after. In fact when I first saw the spoiler that was the only thing I thought he did. (Took you long enough Kabuto!)


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh hey people. Here is a new spoiler. A different yet very plausible spoiler. Apparently from Mei who is  well-known as a genuine spoiler guy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



815 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2009/03/12(木) 21:41:09 ID:QiK8+c2p0
    CALL.62 〝相殺〟

    オレのせいでみんな死んだと悔やむカブトの向こうで、アゲハとドルキの戦闘開始
    イクプロを繰り出すドルキに、アゲハは流星で攻撃
    しかし、ドルキの小さく凝縮されたイクプロの前に、アゲハの流星は打ち消される

    ドルキがアゲハを超える為に払った代償は安くないと言う
    ドルキの右腕には核がもう一つ

    シャイナは雨宮たちに説明する
    〝イルミナ〟それがワイズの持つ核の名前
    PSI能力を何倍にも高め、身体の老化を著しく遅らせ、大気中のPSIを還元し食料を必要とせず生命活動を営める
    この新世界の環境に適した新しい生命形態　それが『イルミナス・フォージ』
    そのリスクとして、拒否反応を起こして死んだり、体が変化する者もいるが、リスクはつきものだからしょうがない
    ドルキは二度目のイルミナス・フォージを行った為、1年以上の生存確率は0.5%

    場面は戻ってドルアゲ
    アゲハのPSIに反応する攻撃に対し、ドルキは囮のPSI波動を造って回避
    なす術のないアゲハは、ドルキに首根っこをつかまれ、ボキボキという音を鳴らして地面に叩きつけられてしまう
    叫ぶアゲハ、それを聞きながらカタカタと震えているカブト「どうしよう・・・アゲハ・・・！！！」

    おわり




Both groups are mentioned. And more background stuff on Psyren. But I'm kinda sad though.


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 12, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Actually I'm most worried about Amemiya being unable to catch up. So naturally in this round I hope everyone has an upgrade or I will feel like cutting someone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to think that we haven't seen everything Amamiya has at her disposal; we barely got a glimpse at her Mind Jack: Insanity Size and she might have more Trance abilities at her disposal, but it's somewhat reasonable (or at least Shounen) to hold back. I always saw Amamiya as suffering from Rukia Syndrome in the beginning. That's the reason I want to see the Shiner fight more because we have seen the least out of those involved.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Back when I was trying to force Psyren into a Yu Yu Hakusho model, I rationalized Kabuto as an inverse Hiei; both being loners, but with opposite personalities, so I also always thought of him as becoming super fast when speed has been one of his bigger problems. I do like his current ability and am interested in seeing (of actually true) how his new one works, though my first thought was to Orihime and her negation of attacks.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 13, 2009)

Translation of Spoiler three:

Link removed

Wow, there really is a catchphrase showing up in this weeks SJ


----------



## Jugger (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol this week jump "what should i do"


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 13, 2009)

Chapter 62 JRAW

1


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 13, 2009)

that looked painful...


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 14, 2009)

It is? I haven't seen it around...


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 14, 2009)

it is in manga helpers. well now we know what those psy cores do and the obvious price for having them. kabuto didn't use domain this chapter though

i'm guessing that shiner wants the party to join WISE since he has been so helpful so far


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 14, 2009)

Can't believe I missed that. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

Heh, Dholaki based his entire strategy, new power, and everything else, on defeating that one version of Ageha's MD, believing it to be the only version.

Boy he's gonna be shocked when he faces the full version.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats if Ageha has perfected it but he hasn't, since he was running around the whole time instead of training.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 14, 2009)

ageha was supposed to be relaxing this time before training but he had other things to do apparently. in any case it should be easy for him to reprogram melchsee's door to do something else than seek psy and attack directly but that would be after kabuto kicks dholaki's ass with his new, freshly out of his mind power


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad we got some information on those cores the WISE use. Dholaki must be seriously nuts to accelerate his death all because he lost.

It should be interesting to see how Ageha manages to win this time.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Thats if Ageha has perfected it but he hasn't, since he was running around the whole time instead of training.



Well, it could manifest even if he hadn't mastered it.

It just wouldn't end well.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2009)

I forgot what is Kabuto's ability? He can predict stuff but what else? 



> Well, it could manifest even if he hadn't mastered it.



It will manifest soon.


----------



## Fran (Mar 14, 2009)

Dholaki's fight just doesn't interest me. I'm more curious about what's going to happen to the rest of the party


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 17, 2009)

Spoilers (Provided by Dofla who is really good at confirming spoilers)

1

Shrimpy Translation

1


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 17, 2009)

Spoilers are decent; assuming its real for the moment...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Soon flying will Hiryuu being ? Dragon's got wings for a reason.

If Shiner can attack Oboro from behind, I suppose that means he can attack from a distance using his teleportation power; curious as to what restrictions he could have as otherwise he'll be broken unless Psyren has a Rock Lee somewhere

I'd be more concerned about Kirisaki if this weren't a shounen. With that said, I hope that Orihime was taking notes.






Mattaru said:


> Dholaki's fight just doesn't interest me. I'm more curious about what's going to happen to the rest of the party



^
^
^
^
This. Dholaki is what Noitora would have been if Kubo had treated him like Zommari.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 18, 2009)

Hat Hair said:


> Spoilers are decent; assuming its real for the moment...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If the part about a SEVERED LEG is true they will really need an Orihime and the person with known healing abilities seems to get stabbed this coming chapter. Things ain't looking crash hot.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it's ok. oboro is strong enough to heal himself and give some first aid to ageha until they return to the past. i do wonder how they will get out of this though.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2009)

> Psyren #5 	Toshiaki Iwashiro 	41,351



Volume sales are out and unfortunately things still look bleak, the SJ audience is really pissing me off now, the manga's been very consistent yet sales haven't improved one bit!!!

I remember MxO volumes selling near the 100,000 mark and that was cancelled so doesn't look like Psyren will last.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 19, 2009)

Ouch, sales are pretty bad. But the again, not much has happened, up till a few weeks ago. A lot of things are getting revealed now and it's getting more exciting.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 19, 2009)

And that is really depressing.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 20, 2009)

63 RAW

Itachi's 2nd Databook entry


----------



## Skylit (Mar 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Yoshina lost a leg and Kabuto sacrifice himself for him?


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



and hiryuu is learning how to fly. in any case kabuto's menace that it was ok to be inside the blast and survive


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, Shiner's quite the asshole


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 21, 2009)

OBD tiiiime.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 21, 2009)

What a win chapter.

But Kabuto's Menace, what exactly does it allow him to do? It's a bit confusing. Was he able to stand in Dholaki's explosion without getting hurt or something?


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 22, 2009)

it gives himthe ability to see where the enemy's attack will hit and where is safe. he saved ageha at the cost of getting hit by explosia. it seems uroge was right about kabuto kicking the bucket


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 22, 2009)

Part of me would be surprised, just as much as I would not be surprised to see Kabuto actually get killed off, but I'm leaning towards that not happening, even if it would provide a decent "in" for a new Drifters. Psyren's still a shounen, a relatively young one at that, and, outside of Ageha, there hasn't been much development. Sure, Asaga has his desire to avenge Tatsuo, but he's pretty flat otherwise. With all that said, I can only hope that Psyren manages to improve sales with current events, though I have a hard time imagining sales doubling. It really does seem to be a crapshoot; maybe they just like their manga to move more slowly or character development to be less subtle ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 22, 2009)

But I like Kabuto  He's not allowed to die


----------



## Kiryuu (Mar 22, 2009)

i love this manga, ageha shouldve developed his powers a lil more. 

felt bad for him the latest ch.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 22, 2009)

Is it just me or is this the new face of awesomeness?:


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 22, 2009)

Damn I think I'm really getting into this series because I am getting really attached to these characters. So reading this chapter made me go   pretty much everyone is getting fucked up.

I wish I could fast forward to next week so I could find out what happens sooner.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But that was really nice aerial view of the future world. Infact it took me half a minute of staring at the prettiness to relise that infact Hiryuu was falling out of the sky.


----------



## Skylit (Mar 22, 2009)

But isn't it obviously what will happen next?

My Guess:

Ageha will become very very very very [...] very angry and with his Anger he will kick Zholaki's ass.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 22, 2009)

maybe he will use the original melchsee's door or some new ability?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 22, 2009)

im really hoping that none of them die this arc. also it looks like hiryu will be getting some wings


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 22, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Damn I think I'm really getting into this series because I am getting really attached to these characters. So reading this chapter made me go   pretty much everyone is getting fucked up.
> 
> I wish I could fast forward to next week so I could find out what happens sooner.



Psyren and D. Gray-man are the only shounens that I look forward to reading anymore in WSJ.





Urouge said:


> But isn't it obviously what will happen next?
> 
> My Guess:
> 
> Ageha will become very very very very [...] very angry and with his Anger he will kick Zholaki's ass.



Pretty much, though hopefully Kabuto's role is meant to be more than Rage Bait for Ageha, as I like that the characters are actually comfortable working together.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 22, 2009)

I wonder if Oboro is able to heal Agethas missing foot.

Anyway interesting chapter


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

Shiner pwns you by teleporting you into the sky.

Common now.


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 22, 2009)

Sin said:


> Shiner pwns you by teleporting you into the sky.
> 
> Common now.



I think that's hilarious. One of those, "How come they never just..." ways of using an ability.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

It makes Shiner 1/100th as awesome as Grana.

Which is amazing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 23, 2009)

Shiner's a bit of an ass though 

I say Ageha gets taken back to the tower, and gets a new leg with a tavoo core in it


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2009)

Shiner is amazing.

Apologize TV.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh he's absolutely amazing, but he's still an ass.


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh he's absolutely amazing, but he's still an ass.


I will not take any kind of compromise on this young man


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 23, 2009)

hmm, Shiner is Dholakis bitch...

thats what I would like to think and so I do;

Dholaki is the only bad guy I can take seriously so far... the others looks like clowns (well, the one with the sword is not bad)


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2009)

Shiner would rape Dholaki without trying.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

He'd just teleport him to the bottom of a lake.


----------



## Felix (Mar 23, 2009)

What stops Shiner to teleport people to the outer space?
Instant death

Or into an active Volcano?
The guy wins


----------



## Goodfellow (Mar 23, 2009)

Felix said:


> What stops Shiner to teleport people to the outer space?
> Instant death
> 
> Or into an active Volcano?
> The guy wins



He probably have a max effective range. I wonder though what would happen if he tried to teleport someone underground?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 23, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> He probably have a max effective range. I wonder though what would happen if he tried to teleport someone underground?



4,000 meters is probably his max, maybe its double that at best, but I would call a bs if its 12,000 meters or more. I'm pretty sure he has a "no two objects occupying the same space" condition to his tele or he is just plain overpowered.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 24, 2009)

i do wonder how the hell he can even teleport ppl so far anyway. if you were able to teleport a very long distance you might end up in outer space if you don't count the earth moving around the sun and on it's axis into the equations


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 24, 2009)

I really wonder what his weaknesses (If any) are. Perhaps someone will have to somehow disable his ability before attacking to beat him.

As for who is top dog out of Dholaki and Shiner, fanart has taught me Dholaki is the bitch.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 24, 2009)

> I really wonder what his weaknesses (If any) are. Perhaps someone will have to somehow disable his ability before attacking to beat him.


or maybe predict where he is going to teleport next and put a huge rock where the head should appear


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 24, 2009)

^^Epic strategy


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 24, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> or maybe predict where he is going to teleport next and put a huge rock where the head should appear



I concur with Mr Versant.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 24, 2009)

just made a OBD thread for Shiner vs Kuma for those who are interested:ho. and yea his ability is pretty hax , just makes you wonder how strong grana is...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 24, 2009)

Well shit, I wasn't expecting Kabuto to do that. 

Also Shiner is all kinds of hax. How he eventually gets beaten later on should be interesting.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 25, 2009)

After several weeks we have pictures!

raw

*Wibbles with joy*

Deleted sucky fake spoilers. Enjoy pretty pictures instead.


----------



## Goodfellow (Mar 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Elmore kids. Alive

I fucking called it people!!


----------



## Felix (Mar 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ORGASM
THE CHILDREN ARE ALIVE IN THE FUTURE


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



thats pretty damn awesome... the girls are hot and the guys are badass.. hope I'll like them more now;


----------



## El Torero (Mar 25, 2009)

It´s over. Psyren beat the other Shonen Jump mangas this week.


*Spoiler*: __ 





MARIE CONTINUES BEING VERY CUTE


----------



## Bluth (Mar 25, 2009)

hmm, it seems Gintama is right, Psyren looks like it came out strong this week, good news for a manga that needs a boost in popularity.


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 25, 2009)

If this doesn't boost sales, I don't know what will (besides bigger boobs).


*Spoiler*: __ 



SWEET AND SOUR JESUS!! THE CHILLUN ARE BAK!!!  

AWESHAOME SHAO IS AWESOME ! 

MARIE ! Be careful Ageha, there's nothing like a barren, post-apocalyptic planet devoid of life to make a woman horny! She's gonna be gunning for you, be strong! Because I wouldn't be

KYLE... your hair is a terrible mess, boy... you used to be cool... Prove me wrong


----------



## Penance (Mar 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



YES!!!  They Live!


----------



## Sin (Mar 25, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

AWESOME.


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 25, 2009)

Guess this means... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ageha managed to rescue Granny and convinced the kids to bide their time.


----------



## Penance (Mar 25, 2009)

Hat Hair said:


> Guess this means...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



...Yup, seems like.  Their display will be epic...


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 the kids look awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2009)

Gotta say...who saw that coming?  We just assumed they died even worse than before.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 27, 2009)

pysren don't be fucking around


----------



## El Torero (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Marie alone makes this chapter to pwn all the other Jump mangas of this week together 

She was very kind and cute before...now she is very kind, cute and hot


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 27, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Marie has joined the ranks of hottest girl in shounen. Though i don't think it is right to give such a innocent character the customary buckets of cum usually awarded to previous winners.


----------



## fxu (Mar 27, 2009)

Marie..... your boobs..... LOOK DELICIOUS.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 27, 2009)

fxu said:


> Marie..... your boobs..... LOOK DELICIOUS.



Who wants to suck a breasticle?


----------



## Penance (Mar 27, 2009)

fxu said:


> Marie..... your boobs..... LOOK DELICIOUS.





Wuzzman said:


> Who wants to suck a breasticle?



Yes, but...I doubt they're cold enough...


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 27, 2009)

Penance said:


> Yes, but...I doubt they're cold enough...



breasticles are always served warm and sticky .


----------



## El Torero (Mar 28, 2009)

Marie is mine, you guys can get Fu-chan if you want


----------



## spaZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Well Fu-chan is way hotter.


----------



## neostar8710 (Mar 28, 2009)

holy shit.

I did not expect that....WOW...


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 28, 2009)

fxu said:


> Marie..... your boobs..... LOOK DELICIOUS.



Dude, the comment plus your avatar makes it a whole lot funnier than should


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, the translator (Shrimpy) has to actually translate it and some talented person cleans up the scans and adds the translations in.

In other words IT'S NOT OUT YET .

But Shrimpy has translated it. Link removed

Apropos to nothing but Shao has nice head of hair in this chapter.


----------



## Skylit (Mar 29, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Well Fu-chan is way hotter.



qft

Shao & Fu - Chan vs. Shiner

Shiner will be pwned


----------



## Sin (Mar 29, 2009)

Go pyrokinesis


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 29, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH

Actually loved this chapter, didn't expect it at all. Kids all look badass in teh future to.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks like The Children did some serious growing up pek


----------



## Dimeron (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, post apocalypse puberty was very kind to Marie.

And if Shao's power worked anything like when he was a kid Shinner is so screwed.

PS, did anyone else thought Van was a girl for a minute?


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 29, 2009)

This chapter was a prelude to the epic, as everyone assumed. Too bad it took away from Kabuto being a G. Shiner is very unlucky to be facing someone with pre-cog unless he has more to show. Let alone Fu-Chan's sea of (white?) fire, which screws Shiner over further by limiting where he can teleport without killing himself or outright withdrawing. Speaking of Fu, given her trend of wearing animal hoods, I wonder if she'll dress like a cougar when she turns forty ?

Still think Kyle's hair is terrible, but his clothes (almost) make up for it. I wonder if they all share that seed symbol on their backs ? It's nice imagery. Really wish those were color pages. Be interesting to see how Marie's telekinesis matches up to Grana, at the very least she should have some tricks to show off. All Van has to do is put a shield around Dholaki and he'd either have to blow himself up or quit, although it would be silly to assume that he was trying that hard. Or Kyle could just punch him to death. Either way, the kids definitely have their numbers. 

Wonder whether Asaga would notice anything peculiar with his bird's eye view; he's certainly been up there long enough. Still hoping to see him fly.



nick1689 said:


> And if the Elmore kids are there in the future, shouldnt Ageha and all them be with them as well? Ahh, I hate time paradox's...



Well, a few people have suggested that Ageha saving Elmore led to the survival of the kids, which then led to the survival of Ageha's group during this very mission. Without the kids, they would have died, which would have prevented them from being around in the revised past when the kids took on the Wise AND the present future up to their arrival. Make sense ? It does to me, which is the reason Psyren destroys Heroes when it comes to time travel and they have an entire team of writers.   Of course, the kids don't seem very surprised to see anyone alive, so maybe Future Ageha and co. are just to pwnsome to bother with Wise fodder. Time travel is fun!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2009)

Fuck win chapter.

It looks like Kabuto won't be dying after all. XD

I have to say I'm curious about what the Elmore children can do now and just how did they survive that earlier fight. 

Also I want to see if Shiner gets his ass handed to him or not.


----------



## Penance (Mar 29, 2009)

Ah, yes...it's time...


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 29, 2009)

I think Oboro should do something with those illuminas forge experiments... dunno what, but something to do with his healing power;


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 29, 2009)

Too much time paradox related stuff is getting swept under the rug in this series. 

Also, the leaders powers seem rather, well, overpowered. So I don't really see why he'd be that interest in Ageha's unless he was like Dr. House. I mean, you'd figure the guy would be happy with being able to create entire cities. But no. He just has to want a power to destroy them also.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Like what? Everything seems to fit properly right now.


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 29, 2009)

Very cool chapter.

Although something tells me that the shipping in this fandom is about to get _really_ awkward.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 29, 2009)

This chapter was made of so much fucking win . If this doesn't make psyrens ranking in jump go up then I dont know what will.


Also, future fuu-chan and marie are hot:ho, and the guys just look plain GAR.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 29, 2009)

this is getting interesting but i do wonder what has happened to hiryuu


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 29, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> this is getting interesting but i do wonder what has happened to hiryuu




He'll probably come flying down with dragon wings within the next few chapters. and I have a feeling that Oboro is going to make some crazy monster with his cure powers out of all the failed tavoos remains and come back to kick some ass with a new "pet".


----------



## Dark Travis (Mar 29, 2009)

小ネタ
・19ドベ５　とら、21、灰、ぼっけ、ぬらり
・20巻頭鰤　ＣPSY、べるぜ

・フープに黄信号かも？

#20 - Psyren Centre colour!

Psyren has colour pages in issue 20 (chapter 66).  Very likely to be the popularity poll and have a good standing in the toc rankings

This poll is sure to do good things for the manga, mainly:

-Allowing a popularity poll is a sign that the editors are perhaps investing some more faith into a series (including promotional material reinforces this theory)

-Knowing who his most loved characters are allows Iwashiro to catering in order to secure his fanbase (just like most other mangas do)

-A poll may possibly be more attractive to prospective readers than regular colour pages (being able to see that there are plenty of people who read a series can cox someone to join in, you know how it is with conformity)

Of course, these are mostly guesswork but perhaps you might agree


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 30, 2009)

i wonder if oboro will be rescued as well or will he install one of those cores inside him to survive. it really makes you think you know, if oboro, van and the other cure guy in the present use their powers on ageha they could maybe bypass the risk of using an illumina's core on somebody.


----------



## Red (Mar 30, 2009)

So at first I thought psyren was awesome, then it became shit, now it's awesome again. Nothing like a badass entrance of people you least expect to make everything awesome. Post apocalyptic time skip makes every one awesome.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 30, 2009)

Red said:


> Post apocalyptic time skip makes every one awesome.



Haha, QFT

Could someone remind me again, what PSI powers does Shao have again? Something about pre-cog aye


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 30, 2009)

This manga starts real slow in the beginning. I even wrote it off. But than it kicked into gear. Than into another gear. And yet another gear? I was like wtf, how did I ever think anything but god fucking awesome about this manga? If the manga set it self up better in the beginning than I feel it would be way more popular.

Shao power isn't "precog" since that will be along the same lines of menace. Shao is able to see psi and its flow. Remember psi, unless manifest is invisible, even people who have learned psi see only the outcome and not the details. Shao is able to see the details and redirect it(psi) because he can manipulate the flow. In the past he could block, negate, and reflect psi.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Shao power isn't "precog" since that will be along the same lines of menace. Shao is able to see psi and its flow. Remember psi, unless manifest is invisible, even people who have learned psi see only the outcome and not the details. Shao is able to see the details and redirect it(psi) because he can manipulate the flow. In the past he could block, negate, and reflect psi.



That's it! Now I remember; thanks

Alot of people seem to be saying that they dont like Kyle's new haircut.. It makes him look so much more pimpin than before! It's better IMO


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 30, 2009)

shao's ability is a mix between trance and burst. nobody knows yet why he needs burst stream though


----------



## Akatora (Mar 30, 2009)

Even though I think the word Gar is getting overused, I suppose this chapter would be the most fitting of anything to appear in Shounen jump to get this mark.

Reason being how much Kyle look like Archer(fate stay night) the character that the first gar comment was aimed at.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 30, 2009)

Dimeron said:


> PS, did anyone else thought Kyle was a girl for a minute?


fixed
I knew it was Kyle, but he does kinda look like Paine from FFX2 from behind.  And I really want to stop this line of thought here and now.


----------



## Sin (Mar 30, 2009)

I have no idea why, but I got a huge Chou Gohan vibe from Kyle


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 30, 2009)

If this was eyeshield 21 Kyle would be his own football team.


----------



## Felix (Mar 30, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> fixed
> I knew it was Kyle, but he does kinda look like Paine from FFX2 from behind.  And I really want to stop this line of thought here and now.



Jeez, thanks, it can't be unseen now


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 31, 2009)

> I knew it was Kyle, but he does kinda look like Paine from FFX2 from behind. And I really want to stop this line of thought here and now.


i had the same thought about matsuri but whatever

i wonder what will marie do since she is the only one who doesn't have a clear role in the battle. kyle blocks explosia, van will heal ageha and shao will tell frederica where to aim but marie has nothing to do except maybe save hiryuu from his fall


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 31, 2009)

Marie will be sex

That's her role


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 31, 2009)

Marie will provide sexual healing with her breasticles. Agetha needs it


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 1, 2009)

This weeks pictures people!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

Just caught up on Psyren.

Fuck the kids became epic 

Fu-chan is awesome as always <3


*Spoiler*: __ 



And in the new chapter, Shiner and Dholaki get owned 

Do you see Shao slapping Shiner's hand away  Do you see that? That is called win, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Freija (Apr 1, 2009)

Wait what ? Post pics


----------



## Penance (Apr 1, 2009)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...It's called pwning...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

Without a doubt, that's an own.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> This weeks pictures people!



Pics are right here. Tilt your head and squint


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 1, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Wait what ? Post pics



CLICK

last picture on the page


----------



## Freija (Apr 1, 2009)

niiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

Shao is epic


----------



## Freija (Apr 1, 2009)

Soz your face!


----------



## El Torero (Apr 1, 2009)

Marie


----------



## Vault (Apr 1, 2009)

I came


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 1, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Just caught up on Psyren.
> 
> Fuck the kids became epic
> 
> ...





Taurus Versant said:


> Shao is epic


i agree with you TV  Shao was my fav out of all the kids <3


----------



## Skylit (Apr 1, 2009)

~L~ said:


> Shao was my fav out of all the kids <3



qft..

And now we see that he is ownage. 

hell. i love this manga.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2009)

Best "were gonna save your ass" poses I've seen in a while, the kids already outshine our series protaganists, and now Dholaki will see what a true Pyro is.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 1, 2009)

Spoilers are made of spoil


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dholaki getting worked was pretty obvious and epic, what else does he have to offer to the story at this point ? And the best part about this... no flashbacks!!

Shao slapped Shiner's hand away like he was a kid reaching for the cookie jar. I wonder what color Shiner's hair is, 'cause he's about to get beat like a red-headed stepchild.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope they don't end up killing Dholaki and Shiner, the psyren team needs to be the ones to take them down.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 1, 2009)

Shiner hasn't been around long enough to be killed off, nor does he seem stupid enough to fight a battle that he can't win when it would be easy enough to get away. Dholaki... well, the extra core is supposed to be killing him already and I wouldn't mind him going as it took take another power-up to make him a threat (although wouldn't that be something ?). On the other hand, we only have five star commanders and this still feels "early" in the manga, so I wouldn't lose any sleep if he survives.


----------



## fxu (Apr 1, 2009)

Dholaki dies here. Shiner gets away and tells Grana.

Ageha and co. will escape to the payphone, while the kids will stay behind and fight the Star Commanders.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 1, 2009)

fxu said:


> Dholaki dies here. Shiner gets away and tells Grana.
> 
> Ageha and co. will escape to the payphone, while the kids will stay behind and fight the Star Commanders.



I was hoping that ageha and company would stay in psyren for a bit to get some training from the elmore kids.


----------



## Freija (Apr 1, 2009)

fxu said:


> Dholaki dies here. Shiner gets away and tells Grana.
> 
> Ageha and co. will escape to the payphone, while the kids will stay behind and fight the Star Commanders.



Or we find out what's happened during the last 10 years in Psyren.


----------



## Penance (Apr 1, 2009)

^ Here's hoping.  But even so, I don't think that we'll learn all of Psyren's secrets-just what the "kids" know...clues, and all...


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

I want to know how the kid's survived Janus's attack.

I want to know if Ageha managed to save Elmore.

I want to see how powerful the Children have become. (especially kyle and Shao)

I want Dholaki to live and become even more powerful.

I want Shiner to get his ass beat and run away.

I want to learn what happened to the world of the future.

etc.........


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 2, 2009)

Two more pictures. Plus spoiler/script thing

Online Raw in Mangahelpers


*Spoiler*: __ 



So uh, it was fun while it lasted Dholaki. Although you are still around in the present.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Your face will learn...


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

ahh man.. they had to trash Dholaki.. that's a shame, Explosia was the coolest thing in the manga thus far. (besides Kagetora.. you can't get cooler than that.)


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Matsuri > Your face.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 2, 2009)

pfff, Dholaki would have died in a year anyway, his goal was to beat Ageha... and he did beat him, so technically he won;


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 2, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Two more pictures. Plus spoiler/script thing
> 
> Online Raw in Mangahelpers
> 
> ...



awesome, cant wait for the new chapter


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> pfff, Dholaki would have died in a year anyway, his goal was to beat Ageha... and he did beat him, so technically he won;



it's a waste of potential i tell you. Explosia could have been a long running thing. Dholaki could have been the 0.5% survivor with dual cores.



I actually liked him damnit.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Dholaki was gay.


----------



## Sin (Apr 2, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Dholaki was gay.


Seconded.

Shiner and Grana are infinitely better.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

Dholaki > your face.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

^
Stealing my trends are you ?


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

only cause they're good.

good night!


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Good point you facetwat!


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 3, 2009)

if dholaki was gay what makes that shiner?

he must be a gaylord... heck, his only way to fight is touching his opponents yet he didnt lay a finger on amamiya...I wonder why didnt he teleported into oboros pants in the first place..

shiner and grana are yaoi material, dholaki is win;


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to see more of Janus.


----------



## Freija (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to see more of what happened.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh man the doujin fodder for this series is positively mind blowing.  You got kids, adults, grannies, monsters, yaoi, yuri, SnM, costumes, etc so forth.

Though now we need to figure out just how much stronger than the 4 those kids are.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude I've seen some of the fanart (Shiner/Dholaki has a following oh yes) but enough of that.

65 RAW time!

Link removed


----------



## Skylit (Apr 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyle wears awesome shoes. 

And the scene with Shao is


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2009)

Urouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your set is awesome. did you make it?


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 3, 2009)

I will wait for the scan. 

Awesome Shao is Aweshaome


----------



## Skylit (Apr 3, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> your set is awesome. did you make it?



Yeah.



Hat Hair said:


> I will wait for the scan.
> 
> Awesome Shao is Aweshaome



qft.


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2009)

dude, you got to make me a sig from Psyren.

I don't really care who it is, but i'd rep you till the ends of the earth if you did.

and yeah, Shao's panel was epic. So was Van's.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 3, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> dude, you got to make me a sig from Psyren.
> 
> I don't really care who it is, but i'd rep you till the ends of the earth if you did.
> 
> and yeah, Shao's panel was epic. So was Van's.



lol.

I just made a transparency out of a manga panel and put a border around the avy. everybody else can do that, too.

Where was a Panel with Van?


----------



## fxu (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll be changing my set next week when the new color page arrives.

Let's hope for new good material to make a set out of


----------



## perman07 (Apr 3, 2009)

Have just read entire Psyren. One of the best manga I've ever read. I love the dark mystery-feel of it.

Anyone know any similar manga to this one? That is to say, a manga with similar strengthS. Gantz comes to mind, though there are obvious differences in one being a shonen and another being a seinen, but they are both kind of dark and feature unknown players with mysterious motives behind their actions.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 3, 2009)

Kinda helps to realize gantz doesn't have a plot.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 3, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Have just read entire Psyren. One of the best manga I've ever read. I love the dark mystery-feel of it.
> 
> Anyone know any similar manga to this one? That is to say, a manga with similar strengthS. Gantz comes to mind, though there are obvious differences in one being a shonen and another being a seinen, but they are both kind of dark and feature unknown players with mysterious motives behind their actions.



Welcome aboard ! 

I don't read too much manga, to be honest; the closest that I have actually read would be Bokurano and Uzumaki, with the latter being less similar, but with a greater emphasis on the mystery.


----------



## Darth (Apr 4, 2009)

Urouge said:


> lol.
> 
> I just made a transparency out of a manga panel and put a border around the avy. everybody else can do that, too.
> 
> Where was a Panel with Van?



when he put up the shield to protect Ageha from Explosia.


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

WHERE'S MAH RAW!?

edit: nvm, found it.




*Spoiler*: _the gist of the conversation going on_ 



"Ah, it's really Ageha, the real Ageha".... like 10 times.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 4, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> WHERE'S MAH RAW!?
> 
> edit: nvm, found it.
> 
> ...



But where are mah Color Pages!?!


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh and they're also pretty much explaining 
*Spoiler*: __ 



That they've been biding their time getting stronger... for this day.





edit: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand granny 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Foresaw them meeting again or something.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 4, 2009)

Urouge said:


> But where are mah Color Pages!?!



Next week, with the popularity poll results (Sure hope they don't combine the poll and colour pages as one thing) 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So I guess in this chapter it will be confirmed that the drifters were gonna die this round but for intervention of Team Kickass. In other news, Hiryuu still seems to be falling.


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

ummm....... That was kind of confirmed last chapter.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What I mean is a definitive 'You disappeared 10 years ago' or something in a similar manner. Think I may ship Shao/Amemiya a little.


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

Aaaah, now I get it... I think 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they die in the past.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 4, 2009)

here

Woho!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2009)

Chapter 65 has been scantlated:

Chapter 19


----------



## Skylit (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG.

Kyle and Shao are pure win.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes! I've been waiting for the popularity poll and I had a feeling that was it when I read it on mangahelpers.

Color pages. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy fuck he stopped Shiner's teleportation! 

Shao's reaction time must be fucking insane. 

Kyle also became fucking badass as well. Struck Dholaki twice in one pass. 

Elmore told them not to go? So what the fuck is up with the tape they watched before going to the future? 

Or did the future change again when Ageha stole her bag or something?


----------



## Skylit (Apr 4, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah....

it seems like that she missed her fly and so she didn't die.


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 4, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Yes! I've been waiting for the popularity poll and I had a feeling that was it when I read it on mangahelpers.
> 
> Color pages.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



We need to tag Kyle's speed. That punk crossed the distance in 0,5 seconds (assuming Dholokai couldn't use rise to speed up his perception)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

Urouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope she did. She is a nice old lady and I'd like for her to live a bit longer. 






Goodfellow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> We need to tag Kyle's speed. That punk crossed the distance in 0,5 seconds (assuming Dholokai couldn't use rise to speed up his perception)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not only that he leaped several feet into the air if I'm not mistaken. :ho


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, Kyle has a Potara earring, wonder who has the other ? This is the first time that I've liked his hair and, as expected, he's not very merciful, which made him the perfect opponent for Dholaki. I always thought Kyle would have an uber Rise, though that expectation lessened when he revealed that he could use Burst and apparently his Burst is also superior to Fu's, at least in durability. I really hope that the girls demonstrate Rise at some point since that has always seemed off to me.

I'm not really sure if we'll ever see the Resistance as anything more than fodder, since the kids seem to be considered a separate entity. At the very least, Shiner comments that no one in the Resistance are as strong as they are (although he might be talking about Ageha's group). Will they just be fodder, or become more relevant when Psyren runs out of other avenues to exhaust ? Personally, I feel like we have enough characters as is and would hate for this to pull a Bleach.

Shao is very polite, even when he is about to raep you


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 4, 2009)

Good jesus, if I ever felt like cumming for a manga, this is the fucking time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Children are the ultimate example of delayed gratification. They could have gone out on that faithful day and met their end, but decided to bide quite some time to train and harness their powers. And boy they're totally on another level now. 

And Marie is Hawt


----------



## Penance (Apr 4, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't do anything but agree.  Marie can levitate about 3 miles of rock, and Kyle and Shao have reached drastic levels of awesome...Shiner has his work cut out for him...


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 4, 2009)

Why is this manga underrated? 

This chapter just freaking blew away Bleach, Naruto, and OP combined. I mean Kyle and Shao were so full of win in this chapter I shat bricks.

And of course, Marie is so hawt so that's a bonus.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't like Shao messing with Shiner


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

Shiner getting buttfucked?


----------



## Blaizen (Apr 4, 2009)

Its official Shao is >>>>>> Shiner 

Also this kind of suggests that this manga will go on for longer.

If Elmore Wood children are this strong compared to the main baddies, then whats left.

Prediction:

1. resistance + Elmore Wood defeat the Wise
2. Alien that brought about destruction is revealed 
3. Alien sends his mutant forces which are eventually defeated.
3. Alien is defeated.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Shao predicted one of Shiner's attack, that doesn't make him stronger


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

Actually, Shiner blocked Shao's counter.


----------



## Blaizen (Apr 4, 2009)

Sin said:


> Shao predicted one of Shiner's attack, that doesn't make him stronger



Don't forget that he wtf kicked him too


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

And Shiner didn't seem to care 

Dholaki was weaksauce, Ageha almost beat him. Grana should still be much stronger than the kids.


----------



## Blaizen (Apr 4, 2009)

Sin said:


> And Shiner didn't seem to care
> 
> Dholaki was weaksauce, Ageha almost beat him. Grana should still be much stronger than the kids.



Calling them kids now is kinda... but I know what you mean.

Grana is the big boss right?


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

I refer to them as the kids because it's easier than naming them off and easily recognizable.


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

I just noticed something... Why was Amagi's eye covered up, and what's with his tattoo ?

The eye was obviously fine, look at the screen below...
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blaizen (Apr 4, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I just noticed something... Why was Amagi's eye covered up, and what's with his tattoo ?
> 
> The eye was obviously fine, look at the screen below...
> *Spoiler*: __



He just wants to look cool 

If Amagi's still alive then he is in for a rapin' by Kyle


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

........ If Dholaki and Shiner have gotten that strong try imagining Miroku....


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Blaizen said:


> He just wants to look cool
> 
> If Amagi's still alive then he is in for a rapin' by Kyle


Lol @ You thinking Kyle is anywhere near Amagi.


----------



## Blaizen (Apr 4, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ........ If Dholaki and Shiner have gotten that strong try imagining Miroku....



He might have died due to some intervention. 

(like whatever came out of meteor calling him and eating him to become stronger)

But I'm just grasping at straws aren't I?


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 4, 2009)

Hands up everyone who want to do bad things to Marie:ho!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

Blaizen said:


> Grana is the big boss right?



Only of the Japan region though. For all we know Grana could be on the lower end of the power scale when compared to the other Star Commanders around the world. At least the leading ones I mean.


----------



## Blaizen (Apr 4, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Only of the Japan region though. For all we know Grana could be on the lower end of the power scale when compared to the other Star Commanders around the world. At least the leading ones I mean.



the way you deleted the posts is epic 

I must have missed that. I though there was only one star commander


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

Grana still has a boss, he just monitors the Japan region.


*is tempted to say kissass*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Hands up everyone who want to do bad things to Marie:ho!



*raises hand* 



Blaizen said:


> the way you deleted the posts is epic
> 
> I must have missed that. I though there was only one star commander



I couldn't resist.

No, there are several. I believe this was mentioned around the time of Grana's introduction.



Freija the Dick said:


> *is tempted to say kissass*



lol Peter


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

^
You saw it, I saw it... I just called it


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Apr 4, 2009)

So, I finally caught up with Psyren. Interesting stuff.
I do wonder though, the kids are alive in the future, which
brings up the point of Ageha and Co. possibly being alive in the future time line.

If this is the case then what will happen when Ageha meets Ageha? It should in theory be to awesome and everyone that reads Psyren will probably have there heads explode.

In all seriousness If there is a future Ageha, I hope is still on the good side and not some "I am now evil" with Ageha vs Ageha battling it out with the fate of the world universe at stake.


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

I think Ageha is dead in the future... but whatever.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Ageha should be dead in the future, yeah.


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

I think all of them are.


----------



## Blaizen (Apr 4, 2009)

This whole business of there being many star commanders could be suggesting that Psyren turns out to be a longer manga (we need one for when Naruto and Beach end) to close the powerhouse vacuum.


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

You can't really decide from the start if it'll be long, you leave plausible openings for that, for example if Psyren was to be cancelled, the author could end it with Amagi getting killed by Grana and then Grana dies... bam end story.

But if it gets much better ratings and stays alive you can go on to other sections etc.


----------



## Blaizen (Apr 4, 2009)

Hence why I said that it could be suggesting.

Its never really too sure. 

Double Arts was cancelled just like that without warning, even though it was an awesome manga.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Though a long haired, hobo-clothes, scarred as shit Ageha with super powers and a perfected MD wouldn't be the worst thing


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

What happened to Kagetora.


----------



## dEnd (Apr 4, 2009)

damn.. this last chapter was the most awesome one... epic!


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

I know, I KNOW!


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 4, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> What happened to Kagetora?



 It is a mystery.

Perhaps he is part of the resistance- if he survived that is.

Still an awesome chapter though.


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

PSyren is awesome


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 4, 2009)

No argument here, good sir.


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

One cannot argue with Freija.


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2009)

"Can't you see that I'm talking"

Holy shit that's awesome. Kyle tapped the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) twice and he's dead. Shiner is getting his just desserts. Everything is so fucking awesome.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well this manga is now officially at the FUCKWIN tier!

Am I the only one wondering what kind of offensive PSI Van has? He's just standing there, being all cool and awesome, I bet he's gonna completely click it at Shiner's face

I mean, with a name like Van he must have some latent pwn powers

Kyle is winsauce now. He's got the perfect fighting combo - high tier rise, combined with burst that has the best defense, and also easily supports his rise through those boxes he can use to jump around on

How great was his little pun:



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> That's all ya got, _wise_ guy?



Iseewhathedidthere


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 5, 2009)

wow, Psyren is really great lately.

Kyle, man... that was an overkill... lol


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2009)

aww damn, I missed the beginning of the new chapter of Psyren hype.

still, awesome chapter though.. seriously brightened my day. wasn't the pyro kid shown in the last chapter? how is she attacking Shiner from an unknown location?

weird..


----------



## Skylit (Apr 5, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> aww damn, I missed the beginning of the new chapter of Psyren hype.
> 
> still, awesome chapter though.. seriously brightened my day. wasn't the pyro kid shown in the last chapter? how is she attacking Shiner from an unknown location?
> 
> weird..



She is Fu - Chan. And she is hawt.

Any Questions?


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2009)

I dunno, she has pretty small breasts compared to Marie..


----------



## Skylit (Apr 5, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> I dunno, she has pretty small breasts compared to Marie..



But she is stll hawt.


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2009)

Tis true.

perfect Sig Material as well. You should use it as your sig 
instead of that crap you're currently using


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

Red said:


> "Can't you see that I'm talking"
> 
> Holy shit that's awesome. Kyle tapped the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) twice and he's dead. Shiner is getting his just desserts. Everything is so fucking awesome.



Kyle is awesome, I want to hear their stories....... 



Maybe they weren't there in the past cause they were in the future with future Kyle and shit ?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 5, 2009)

I want Kyle's boots.


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2009)

I want Kyle's entire outfit.

I'd like to wear that around. Hell yeah I'd be pimping..

EDIT: HELLY YEAH! 4K POSTS AND THE THREAD'S STILL ALIVE!!!!!!


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

*imagines himself going around in Sweden with that outfit*


People would throw tomatoes and call me emo


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 5, 2009)

Showing off your guns isn't emo.

Edit: It is dramatic, though. People would think you're dressed up for a movie or something.


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

Doesn't work like that.


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2009)

Sweden sounds like a country full of jerks. If I walked around like that in Beirut beggars would avoid me and I'd probably get invited to more clubs.


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

You live in Beirut ?  My dad's from Beirut


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2009)

Beirut's an awesome city.. 

I see you're half lebanese.. good man. I'm not Lebanese at all actually, 75% Egyptian and the rest is a mix of Palestinian, Jordanian, Syrian, and I guess Lebanese.. who knows?

On Topic: hell yeah Fu-chan's hot.


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

My sisters been there a few times, I don't like flying, much less half around the world so I've never been there.



On-topic: Meh, Marie was cooler.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't see how wearing a sleeveless coat is emo... If you wore your little sister's jeans and put on mascara, then we're talking.

The whole emo/anti-emo shit has actually gone beyond ridiculous at this point. No one even knows what they can/can't like or what/why they hate (what they do).

On-topic: I like all the guys. I prefer the girls when they're younger. Then again, I'm a lolicon...


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

I read it like "Then again, I'm creepy..."


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 5, 2009)

Nothing's creepy on the Internet. 

Except Richard Simmons.


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

And you


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 5, 2009)

Just read this over the weekend and at first it hit me as a HunterXHunter rip but then it got real interesting and I'm now sad cause I have to wait for more releases.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 6, 2009)

man i can't believe Kabuto, Oboro and Asega died. Fuck atleast they could have killed them when Asega finds that dude again and Kabuto win the lotto.


----------



## Newton (Apr 6, 2009)

Goddamn Marie is gonna be in my dreams


----------



## fxu (Apr 6, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> man i can't believe Kabuto, Oboro and Asega died. Fuck atleast they could have killed them when Asega finds that dude again and Kabuto win the lotto.



They're not dead.

Asaga was either rescued by the kids before plummeting, or he is still falling and we'll see him with wings. Remember, dragon.
Kabuto is probably being fixed up by Van.
Oboro will do something with the cores. He'll put one in himself or some other stuff like that.

Asaga and Oboro were put in a sink-or-swim situation. I think that was Shiner's intention... I'm getting this feeling that Shiner is not really on either side. The good nor the bad... he is on his own side for his own gain. What does he want? I don't know yet... but power and control is a possibility.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 6, 2009)

Shao is too awesome <3


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2009)

I would have been happier if Shiner died to be honest. But Dholaki's death was pretty damn cool. (even though it was insanely one sided.)

Hopefully, Shao will take down Shiner in the coming chapters.. (I can dream can't I?)


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 6, 2009)

Shiner looks like he still has some secrets up his sleeve though. and i think even if shao beats the crap out of him, i can see him escaping with that teleporting ability of his. it's a typical shonen scene xD


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2009)

~L~ said:


> Shiner looks like he still has some secrets up his sleeve though. and i think even if shao beats the crap out of him, i can see him escaping with that teleporting ability of his. it's a typical shonen scene xD



actually, I'd rather see some new techniques from Shiner. the teleportation/stab attack is getting kind of old and he only used it twice.

Fuu-chan and Shao are giving him one hell of a ride.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 6, 2009)

imo after the battle finish, i think that if Kabuto is alive he will volunteer to learn rise instead of running away, personally he is my favourite second to Kyle. 

Too bad Psyren is underrated it would boot Bleach out the big three


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

Kabuto is going to practice more.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 6, 2009)

Kabuto? Practice?

lulz


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, dat chickn gun b fst nd storong.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 6, 2009)

na wai aye

Kabuto has the biggest potential to be the hax character though, if he can avoid all attacks. Just mediocre rise and he would be able to just jump out of the way. Cant wait to see where his character goes


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends on the speed of the attack really, and in Ageha's case it just follows you.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 6, 2009)

True... I guess we'll see what happens

Any predictions on how many chapters this manga will go for?


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

200 ? If the ratings are as high as they were awhile ago at least.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice, sounds good to me


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2009)

Short term prediction + Insane Rise would turn Kabuto into a melee god.


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

Indeed, but we'll see how he develops.


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, Personally, I want to see Oboro develop. His rise is already amazing. And his cure is pretty good for a rookie. But he needs a more offensive type of Psy. Or at least a weapon.

Amamiya's Trance scythe/sword are pretty damn awesome. Ageha has Melchees's lance and Asaga has the dragon tail and claw. Oboro and Kabuto still haven't shown any offensive Psy. 

what do you think they're gonna have?


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oboro has used rise? 

I bet though he'll find some sorta offensive use for his Cure, kinda like what Tsunade and Kabuto has done with their medical abilites offensively in Naruto


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Oboro has used rise?
> 
> I bet though he'll find some sorta offensive use for his Cure, kinda like what Tsunade and Kabuto has done with their medical abilites offensively in Naruto



sure. In his training with Kagetora all three of them learned to use Rise.

When Oboro fought the monster thing that pwned Asaga he used Rise to get straight to the core and then flooded it with Cure.

so yeah, he's used Rise.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 6, 2009)

oboro is good for short term rise bursts but i don't see him being good at prolonged rise usage


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

Oboro uses Rise by giving an explosive start, we know nothing about overall use.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 6, 2009)

personally, out of ageha, dragon and oboro, oboro fascinates me the most simply because it appears that there is a twisted side of him which could lead to something else in the future.

and i like how he's the healer of the bunch yet he uses his ability in such a horrific way.


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm mostly interested in Oboro as well.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 6, 2009)

> Oboro uses Rise by giving an explosive start, we know nothing about overall use.


he said he can't use rise like ageha or amamiya so he's not that fast or strong when using rise. it's understandeable though as he hasn't practiced nearly as much as those 2
*Mello Yellow*


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, I know, but I meant we haven't seen anything.


----------



## Dimeron (Apr 6, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> Short term prediction + Insane Rise would turn Kabuto into a melee god.



Kabuto with rise against Shao will be interesting.

One can see the future, the other can know everything you do and about to do.

Staring match?


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dimeron said:


> Kabuto with rise against Shao will be interesting.
> 
> One can see the future, the other can know everything you do and about to do.
> 
> Staring match?



Haha, that would be awesome. I could definately imagine that


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

We need a raw.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 6, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> True... I guess we'll see what happens
> 
> Any predictions on how many chapters this manga will go for?





Freija the Dick said:


> 200 ? If the ratings are as high as they were awhile ago at least.



I don't think it'll go that long because, the kids are hear and there are probably as strong as the 3rd Star Commander, and all the meanies have already been introduced, it shud end at around 120-150


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

It won't matter for shit unless they defeat WISE in the past now does it ?


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 6, 2009)

i think the manga will end when ageha finds a way to dismantle the idea of wise before it even forms


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 7, 2009)

the card he has is only at what 44? that could take years with them going to the future and then also showing the past. Its hard to guess at the length cause they could get stuck in the future for who knows how long and then go back to stop it from happening so who knows how long this will last especially with a time jumping story line.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 7, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> We need a raw.



It's only Tuesday sheesh! We need at least a day before we even get a chance of a picture. And yet, I feel your pain. I want chapter NOW

And it seems like I missed a really fun discussion yesterday/today


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 7, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> he said he can't use rise like ageha or amamiya so he's not that fast or strong when using rise. it's understandeable though as he hasn't practiced nearly as much as those 2



i think oboro is somewhat of a genius type to figure it out like that. and he prob uses less effort or psy powers too. he's going to get incredibly powerful i feel.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 7, 2009)

I havent been posting in here for ages! it seems Psyren is doing great.
Im glad about the current events and kids kick ass! especially Marie and Kyle


----------



## Darth (Apr 7, 2009)

I can see this manga going up until 300. They still have to defeat the Star commanders, and there's still 4 left.

On top of that, they need to solve the mystery of Nemesis Q's creator and deal with the original members of the Wise. The Star Commanders mentioned something about a council of Elders.

So yeah, this manga is far from close to being finished.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I havent been posting in here for ages! it seems Psyren is doing great.
> Im glad about the current events and kids kick ass! especially Marie and Kyle



Kyle kicks ass.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 7, 2009)

The past has to be worse than the future or else it'll be anti-climatic. There'll be a lot more playing around with time. They're going to end up doing something that ultimately grants a worse fate for the world.

And who knows how large the WISE truly is. This could just be one branch. Japan isn't very big and the rest of the world wouldn't watch Japan turn into dust.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hopefully we'll see Ageha and co. take back the world from the Wise continent by continent!

That could by what, 1000 chapters? Nice.

But im betting they'll stop the Wise in the present


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

Like I said the ultimate goal would be to defeat WISE in the past.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, that's right, but ultimately anything could happen, is all I'm saying.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

Still, to stop the future... that's their mission,


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, 'cause in stories, trying to stop the horrible future from happening always works. 

It doesn't. They either fail or manage to create a different, equally bad if not worse future.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

Or they get strong in the future, go back to the past, defeat wise, happy ending.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 7, 2009)

in the past ageha and the children are much weaker than in psyren so even if they defeat the wise in the future that doesn't guarantee a victory in the past. not if the wise guys have illumina cores and the heroes have to fight with just their weakened powers.

besides that it comes down to how illumina cores connect with that meteor the video mentioned (if it is just a meteor and not an alien spacecraft)


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

The WISE is also weaker in the past... but Ok.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 7, 2009)

There is plenty to cover still; I think Oboro is going to turn once he gets bored of being on the 'good' side.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree, he's gonna turn evil.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 7, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> There is plenty to cover still; I think Oboro is going to turn once he gets bored of being on the 'good' side.


i can see this happening as well. 

or he turns just cause he can. i can see him being a dick like that


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 7, 2009)

I can see it being a Death Note like turn though, where he pretends to work to change the future but in actuality uses his friends for his own gain.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

Hasn't he already said he does that ?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 7, 2009)

I think so but so far it isn't for evil purposes.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

True enough.


----------



## Countach (Apr 7, 2009)

TITS IS THE ONLY IMPORTANT THING IN THIS MANGA


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

We need Matsuri


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 7, 2009)

we need a festival?


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

MATSURI! MORE MATSURI TITS!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ can't agree more


----------



## Darth (Apr 8, 2009)

How long do Ageha and Co. have until the WISE make their appearance in the past? Technically, if they spend that time training with the kids, They should be able to take on the wise with help from Kagetora, Matsuri, and The Elmore Children.

Maybe..


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 8, 2009)

The Day of the Announcement was something like December 2009. But I don't know how much time has passed since the start of the series.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 8, 2009)

Time paradox anyone??? im so expecting Ageha to see his future self ( or his future death?) it would sooo awesome and i would love to see how he would react to it!
btw,who is gonna heal Ageha


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 8, 2009)

Well we don't know if cure can regenerate limbs but Van might be able to something about the leg. In a way Ageha is lucky it seems like the blast may have cauterised the bloody stump because he doesn't seem to be continuously bleeding out. Which would be bad.

 LivingHitokiri, I haven't seen you around for awhile.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 8, 2009)

They have 16~17 months until the Declaration of War.

It's somewhere in July 2008, confirmed by "Granny's plane accident", and the tapes are marked December 2nd, 2009 (at 2 PM, precisely).

October 29th, 2009 at 2:10 AM is when the meteor hit. It's also the day that the W.I.S.E. began passing out their fliers and the project began.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah... i'm quite sure that ageha after he gets healed ( probably ) he will start train like hell in order to avoid "accident's" once again 

yeah waveblade i've been working so far and hardly had any time for forums  just lurking  sometime's form the office!


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 8, 2009)

or ageha gets some sort of limb replacement that acts as a weapon/boost. anything is possible


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 8, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 8, 2009)

^i changed my mind


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 8, 2009)

I was thinking of photoshopping Ageha's face on her but luckily for you I decided not to. 

This might not hurt you as much.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 8, 2009)

No please stop


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 8, 2009)

Seriously though I don't think a superspecialawesome weapon-leg would work because the Psyren world seems to screw up technology. A _biological_ weapon leg grafted on though...


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 8, 2009)

that was actually what i meant xDD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 8, 2009)

Cyborgz Ageha? 
im sure some secret technique will fix him up!!


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok,possible spoilers for this week are here. Since it's the first that appeared there is a greater chance of it being fake but I'll post it anyway just in case.


First bit is talking about poll results.

*Spoiler*: __ 



363 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2009/04/08(水) 17:32:00 ID:8kIu2Zts0
    第一回サイレンキャラクター人気投票
    応募総数　11055票
    １位～10位まで
    アゲハ　桜子　朧　影虎　カイル　ヒリュウ　フレデリカ　カブト　ヴァン　マリー




This is the chapter spoiler.

*Spoiler*: __ 




    ＣＡＬＬ，　66　戦士
    対峙するシャオとシャイナ　
    『瞬間移動・・・』
    『厄介な能力ね　シャオ
    止めは　このフレデリカ様に任せなさい
    マリーが心配だからさっさと片付けるわよ
    パイロクイーン・サラマンドラ』　

    メインはシャオが戦ってますが桜子が腕ひしぎ固めのような技で片手を攻撃
    その隙にフレデリカの炎シャイナテレポートで逃げるって感じです

    『お願い・・・！朝河君と朧さんを一緒に探して・・・あの男にどこかに飛ばされて・・・』
    『すみません・・・！！空間転送されたお二人のPSIのニオイは途切れて追跡できません・・・
    もう少し・・・もう少し早く僕らが来られればよかったのですが・・・』
    『そんな・・・！！』

    場面変わってアゲハとヴァンマリー達
    『ヴァン･･･！！ヴァン･･･！！
    俺の足なんかどうでもいい
    早く・・・早くカブトを・・・』
    『アゲハさん！！その言い方ちょっと心外です！！』
    『！！』
    『まるでボクがどっちかしか治せないみたいじゃないですか
    アゲハさん気づいてないんですか？足の出血も痛みもやわらいでるでしょ？
    それはなーぜーなーらーこのボクがお二人のそばにいるからなのです！！
    Ne Vous Inquietez Pas. Comptez Sur Van!　
    ネ　ヴ　ザンキエテバ　コンテ　シェル　ヴァン
    （ご心配なくこのヴァンにお任せあれ！） 』
    『え・・・・・・あ・・・・・うん』
    『行きましょう”根（ルート）”でおばあ様が待っています』





*Spoiler*: __ 



Van appears to be speaking (:amazed) more french. 




EDIT: Confirmed by Dofla.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 8, 2009)

PICTURES!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

OMFG EPIIIIIIC... Also lol Amamiya goes wrestling.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 8, 2009)

that scene reminded me of what rukia did to renji. 

i hope we get a good trans for that spoiler soon.


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

^
That'd be amazing considering I can't even see the kanji's/hiragana's/Katakana's.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't really have any expectations for the popularity poll, but I definitely wasn't expecting Kagetora (although it makes sense given the role he had during the last arc) and Kyle, above the other drifters ? Not that I don't like Kyle, but poor Hiryuu. Well, at least Ageha got first place.

Amamiya is tiny


----------



## Skylit (Apr 8, 2009)

Wait.... Amamiya got second place?


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like it.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Marie got 10th place. But now that we´ve seen her future self, I bet in next poll she´ll be in Top-5


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

With those knockers, yeah.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 8, 2009)

Ageha beats everyone no matter what the noobs vote!!! <3


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

Kyle is currently stronger.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah he is stronger tha the Ageha from the past! i wouldnt be so sure about the future one!


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

I think future is dead actually.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 8, 2009)

yeha i think that also!! and i wanna ageha to find a tape of his future self and Amamiya's... it would be awesome! even though i can imagine amamiya dying >.>


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

them dying


----------



## Vault (Apr 8, 2009)

Future Amamiya dying is very plausible


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

Either they're dead in the future or they're in the future in the future... thus why they missed that day.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Either they're dead in the future or they're in the future in the future... thus why they missed that day.



Right now those are the most probable scenarios; I think its the latter; right now they need to survive and get back to the past and figure out a way to eliminate 1 or two of those 3 WISE members before the declaration of war in order for the kids to have a real shot at winning.

I wonder if they keep changing the past will we see a gradual shift in the future as in more survivors or perhaps less destruction?


----------



## Darth (Apr 8, 2009)

I really want to know how Elmore and the children survived.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 8, 2009)

Probably with making Granny late for the plane she was able to forsee their deaths at the declaration of war and so they didn't go.


----------



## Penance (Apr 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> them dying




:amazed...I hope not...


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

I can totally see it though


----------



## Darth (Apr 8, 2009)

oh damn, freija got banned..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 8, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> I really want to know how Elmore and the children survived.


i think the granny warned them so ageha actually prevented Granny's death


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah probably a important piece went missing from the bag that Ageha took, so she missed/cancelled the flight or something like that, but that would be something if Ageha and Amamiya is alive in the future


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 8, 2009)

> I really want to know how Elmore and the children survived.


ageha changed the future at the very last minute. IMO it's either that granny somehow felt nemesis q's presense or she sensed ageha charging MD (both things happened very close to her and it's not like she sucks at sensing psy). it could also be how ppl were talking about nemesis q appearing, the suspect disappearing from the police and granny overhearing both cases and connecting the dots

all in all there are lots of possible reasons for granny surviving


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

i think the most plausible reason for them not being there on that day is because they were in psyren. although i personally like that they got killed before that day happens. maybe they didn't survive a psyren battle who knows...*thinks of gantz *

freija got banned why?


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2009)

i think i am just reading this now for the battles xD lost on their timeline xD


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

Mukilicious =3 

i actually stopped reading psyren a long time ago, then i picked it up again recently. i hope psyren doesn't become just a battle manga though


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 9, 2009)

there is  no way the manga that me freija fxu and others picked up and pimped would be an original manga!!! just keep reading im sure some cool stuff will pop up recently!


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> *there is  no way the manga that me freija fxu and others picked up and pimped would be an original manga*!!! just keep reading im sure some cool stuff will pop up recently!



i don't get it :3 are you being sarcastic and saying psyren is not an original manga but it actually is? 

i hope so, but i hope the cool stuff is not just about battles but actual plot development and such.


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2009)

Psyren's plot is rather original.

The character design however is not.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2009)

The Elmore Wood team really is epic 

Also Marie and Fuu-chan pek


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, two more pictures

"He attacked you with nor more than you could handle.".

Oh Frederica


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy fuck.

No, seriously.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i don't really know what's happening, but i can see a big angry firey version of totoro


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She cannot be beat. Dholaki = shit. This is how a fire user gets it done.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently it's called Pyro Queen Salamandra. Oh yes, looking at the other pictures it seems like Amemiya is attempting to kick Shiner in the head (And she has the crazy eyes going on). The females in this manga are so Awesome


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 that i can agree with. amamiya is indeed very awesome. i'm so glad she's not the damsel in distress kind and the guys are actually afraid of her when she gets serious


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



those pics look awesome, can not wait to see the epic ass stomping her fire monster thingy does


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 9, 2009)

Burn, baby, burn!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fu-chan's looking hawt ( pek ), but I wasn't expecting her to one-up herself so quickly. These kids have really raised the bar. At the same time, I can't imagine how strong Ageha's going to be when he inevitably surpasses them all.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 10, 2009)

CHAPTER PLUS TRANSLATION (Of only the poll results )

10 reasons Sasuke wouldnt have failed to get Naruto...


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

awesssssssssssssssssum


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn SHiner got some new facial expressions. Like shock and FEAR. I feel bad for Amemiya though when she falls to her knees. I think that's the bit where Shao tells her "Hey I can't track people if they teleport."

Cool snakes though.




Oh hey you are back Freija


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2009)

When in god's name is this chapter getting scantalated.

I can't wait. It's gonna be seriously awesome.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeh, was a one day ban.


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Yeh, was a one day ban.



You were sorely missed my friend. 


GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK! 


Fuck Naruto. UP WITH PSYREN!!


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 10, 2009)

We only got one colour page. Kind of disappointing but one day Psyren's day will come...


----------



## Newton (Apr 10, 2009)

HOLY SHIT FIRE MONSTER

Now you got me all wet for the next chapter 

Psyren > Naruto


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow...Shao.


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2009)

My god Fuu chan's salamander was amazing.

And Shao is awesome.

thanks for the chapter dude.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Granny is Alive!? Also very suspicious how we have had no update from Hiryuu it has indeed been more than minute.


----------



## fxu (Apr 10, 2009)

You're welcome ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) :]

oh, and it's working now.


*Psyren 66 by Binktopia*


----------



## fxu (Apr 10, 2009)

We're doing it again. We got a bunch of new cleaners so it's not a burden anymore.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm a bit disappointed that Shiner was gonna use a "trump card" or ultimate move... considering this is the first time we see him fight. I hope he has a lot more than just the HTS (hexagonal transfer system).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not surprised at the top 5 in the popularity poll. hmmh...well Kyle was a welcomed surprise.


----------



## Newton (Apr 10, 2009)

I love you fxu


----------



## fxu (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't we all? 

Anyway... you guys will soon have a Psyren wallpaper 

Cleaning the complete color page, here's a preview:


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Shao needs to mold some menace after this.  Have the kids even met him yet?

Actually, Shiner using his trump vs Shao this early makes perfect sense.  He tried the usual too fast to react to teleport attack and it failed.  He tried to make Shao leave.  Shao just kinda said no.  Subtlety won't work against him.  

And Shiner just shot up in my poll.  I love a good sociopath.  Especially one who is so well educated on appearances.  

Still, Vaan hasn't left my mind as he has seen that bit of wisdom.  He seems....way better than I expected him to be after all this time.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome chapter


----------



## Newton (Apr 10, 2009)

Agreed.

Shao is pure


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 10, 2009)

Been wondering why the hell there is no Psyren FC. Although this thread is pretty much one in all but name.


----------



## Newton (Apr 10, 2009)

Make it 

I r support


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

FC's are fail.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 10, 2009)

Aww, but that be work.

But I do have some free time coming up so I could try to come up with something. Unless someone else wants to do it?


----------



## Penance (Apr 10, 2009)

Ah!  Greatness!


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the scan, you've salvaged what was otherwise a really stressful day.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I LOVE YOU SHAO  I just hope you haven't blown your load

Fu-Chan is also incredible; however, in being so, she also makes Kyle look even better.  Though I doubt he can snipe as well as she can.

Hopefully Shiner's trump card was just lip service or drastically improves his performance, otherwise the Star Commanders aren't looking too good (unless Psyren intends to be a short series), but fortunately there are still the elders.


----------



## CHEH (Apr 11, 2009)

ooh! I am so glad there are more Psyren readers. This manga is too awesome not to know about.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 KYLE&SHAO! I Think i might have a new character to tard/love/obsess over! how wonderful


----------



## Newton (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sure the Star Commanders higher than Shiner would at least match up with the kids (individually)

All the kids own atm tbh.

Can't wait to see what kind of beast Ageha becomes


----------



## Penance (Apr 11, 2009)

Van has changed, eh?  I might like it...


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 11, 2009)

another awesome chapter, can't wait to see Granny and goto this 'root' place and get the story of how she survived and why they stayed hidden.


----------



## Batman (Apr 11, 2009)

Ahhh so that's why people like Psyren. Glad I caught up with it. Jolly good then.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

^
Exactly 

Because Psyren is awesome!


----------



## Newton (Apr 11, 2009)

Exactly.

What is the posibility of there being 2 Agehas and Amamiyas etc.?


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Slim to none.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 11, 2009)

How dare they disrespect Shiner in such a fashion! 

I was surprised to see Marie rank even lower than Kabuto and Dragon on the poll and I would've expected Shiner to be at least more popular than Kagetora but I guess it's okay since Kagetora is lookin' so fresh on the spread.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Shiner got frikkin' ownd.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

I've heard like two people say they like Shiner, yet whenever Kagetora's in the story, people can't shut up about how GAR he is. So, uh...

No surprises in the poll.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah and the poll was taken straight after Kagetora was being awesome so he hadn't left people's minds. And that is how he is in fourth position.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Where's mah Matsuri ?


----------



## Sin (Apr 11, 2009)

Shiner is amazing


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

He got ownd..........


----------



## Sin (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> He got ownd..........


Hardly.

It was 3 on 1 and he was about to pwn them noobs if it hadn't been for that girls meddling


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

That's what defines getting pwnd.


----------



## Sin (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> That's what defines getting pwnd.


...             Wat.


----------



## Batman (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> He got ownd..........



He did.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 11, 2009)

He's not out of the game yet...

I like him more than rank one so far....


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

*Laughs* He got ownd


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 11, 2009)

And since he doesn't want people to know he was pwnt, I wonder what he going to say to everyone else of WISE?


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

No one shall see that form


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 11, 2009)

What I mean is Grana is expecting a Black-Burst User and he is not going to get one. So he'll throw a fit or something . Meanwhile Shiner is the only one left to explain why this is so. And he doesn't want to say 'Oh hai I was pwnt badly' .

Although he could say Dholaki and Black-Burst guy blew each other up. Not my fault .


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Meh, we'll see


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 11, 2009)

Maaan another 10/10 chapter. Psyren keeps getting better and better. It's def one of the best manga atm IMO

And Fu-chan! She makes any other fire attack in any other manga look like a little spark. I love how in Psyren all the girls are the strongest, it's a good break from the whole damsel in distress. 

Amaiya, Fu-chan, Marie... It's probably half the reason why Psyren is so good 

And Van is awesome now. I loved his reaction at the end there

AND LOOK NEW FU-CHAN SIG!


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 11, 2009)

Even the non-powered women are pretty cool.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

What woman is non-powered ?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 12, 2009)

Yoshina Fubuki, Matsumoto (Oboro's long-suffering assistant) don't see them much but I like them when they show up.


----------



## Freija (Apr 12, 2009)

No idea who that Matsumoto is.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 12, 2009)

so if Shao could pwn the 3 star commander why did they introduce him before the 4th star i wonder


----------



## RivFader (Apr 12, 2009)

Damn..I just finsihed Psyren. That's some good stuff right here 
But I'm curious: Which groups usually have the best scans for it and where can I find said scans? Are there HQ groups yet?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

If binks not scanning it go with Shirai Tensai or w.e they are called.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 12, 2009)

havent read this since chap 54 was out bk in Jan... but dat was some crazy shiz, what with elmore having shown up in mirai form an everything


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 12, 2009)

Another great chapter. Shao was making Shiner look pretty pathetic. 

lol Shiner had to run away like a scared little bitch. Even showed a rather messed up side to himself at the end. 

So Elmore is still alive in this future eh? That is nice to hear. 

Excellent chapter.


----------



## Freija (Apr 12, 2009)

Shiner didn't even draw his sword.


----------



## Countach (Apr 12, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Shiner didn't even draw his sword.



bankai? **


----------



## Freija (Apr 12, 2009)

Fucking own kai


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

Ownkai.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

Ownkai is so dangerous that only Kana Smashu can rival it!


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kana Smashu is a lie!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

No, it's just beyond all imagination


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

Kana smashu is beyond your mind.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 13, 2009)

So far beyond everything that it has yet to come into existence


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

Exactly, it cannot be comprehended


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 13, 2009)

Because it doesnt exist, Kana has no Smashu

It should be called Kyle Smashu  . I think his ownage of Dholaki fits into the realm of Smashu


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

*hovers over the neg*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 13, 2009)

Epic chapter for an epic manga!!  damn, you never can predict anything precisely  because every new chapter brings you something new! damn Frederica was awesome but more importantly AMAMIYA! the look on her face when she says " enjoy your trip to heel" is priceless! and lol at van personality!

P.S Granny is alive??? root???  anti wise organization???


----------



## Akatora (Apr 13, 2009)

I could somehow see Granny as not alive, but still there as a computer

Anyway how old would she be with this time skip?

90 or something?


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

Proll used some skill to remain aliv.... OH SHIT SILVER FANG  AVY REP REP REP REP REP


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 13, 2009)

or maybe she is NEMESIS Q in the future???????????????????????????????


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 13, 2009)

Holy fuck, that would totally make sense


----------



## Newton (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd like to believe that future Ageha/Marie are the ones who programmed NQ.

I doubt granny is fully alive



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hurt?
..
..
..
..
v&


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> or maybe she is NEMESIS Q in the future???????????????????????????????



Prolly not, it was a mans voice on the radio.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2009)

Anti-WISE organization?

So that means we'll get to see more Psy users hmmm?

SWEET


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

We'll see, I doubt we'll see too many new peeps-


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 13, 2009)

You say ?


----------



## Dimeron (Apr 13, 2009)

I imagine there will be two or three new characters in the resistance who might have plot relevance, the rest are just WISE fodders. 

Hate to say it, but somebody got to get their ass kicked to showcase the power of WISE high ups.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

Shao suggested the name "Root" after Kyle's suggestions of "The UnWise" or "The Not-So-Wise" were considered less than appropriate.


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

True enough, but I think it's just them anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol WISE just got destroyed, all that smugness just disappeared didn't it!!

Anyway great chapter, and really well drawn too, Psyren now if only you got popular

As for Root, it'll be some silly acronym probably.


----------



## Dimeron (Apr 13, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Shao suggested the name "Root" after Kyle's suggestions of "The UnWise" or "The Not-So-Wise" were considered less than appropriate.



Did anyone else suddenly think of ANUB and Konoha Ninjas when they said root. When I first read it I thought, wait, Danzo is the leader of the resistance.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

I was waiting for someone to make the connection >_< Still annoying that you did so though.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Lol WISE just got destroyed, all that smugness just disappeared didn't it!!
> 
> Anyway great chapter, and really well drawn too, Psyren now if only you got popular
> 
> As for Root, it'll be some silly acronym probably.




Popular Psyren?
No thx

More popular then it is now, yes plz

Psyren is a series i could see becoming one of the few good ones that get a natural ending around chapter 150-200 instead of getting forced to go on


if it stay in the mid section it'll be more true to itself then have to try to change for whats more popular= less original


----------



## Newton (Apr 14, 2009)

Lol i made the connection, but didn't say cuz of embarrassment .

lol

I'd rather Psyren continue, keep having a good story, and end when it should.

Then it would be epic, and be an all time Gem


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 14, 2009)

I like how the mangaka show's us that Wise( in a way) got destroyed by "Root?" but im pretty sure that Wise will come back soon or later and start spreading terror once again!


----------



## Newton (Apr 14, 2009)

Nooo Ageha Inc will stomp


----------



## Freija (Apr 14, 2009)

Ownkai weren't used.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 14, 2009)

i'm not sure if i like the whole snake thing with shao


----------



## Freija (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, he looked badass that's good enough.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok maybe I'm going about this the wrong way.. but since the future has in a way been ''changed'' then how come some events are just as before. Such as the memory of the battle between Dholak and Ageha.. After they exposed Amagi's plan, some things were changed, such as Elmore Wood surviving and so on.. But for things to stay completely the same on some areas, besides some small differences... It just doesn't make sense to me..

Feel free to laugh and point at my stupidity, if I've missed something though.. I was pretty tired when I read through this...


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2009)

*points and laughs at Svenno*

just kidding. Actually, even though the elmore children survived, the future was still ruined by the WISE. The kids stated it themselves. They stayed underground and trained for years while avoiding the WISE and the outside world. so they wouldn't have affected the outside world in any way.

Which is why everything is exactly the same.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Well, he looked badass that's good enough.



imo, he looked badass even before that. the snake thing ruined it a bit for me =3 that's cause i'm tired of seeing animals. i get that enough from reborn xD and it kinda reminded me of orochimaru >_>


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 14, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> *points and laughs at Svenno*
> 
> just kidding. Actually, even though the elmore children survived, the future was still ruined by the WISE. The kids stated it themselves. They stayed underground and trained for years while avoiding the WISE and the outside world. so they wouldn't have affected the outside world in any way.
> 
> Which is why everything is exactly the same.



Yes I understood that, it's just I went by the theory that even the smallest alterations in the past, would completely mess up the timeline. Uhm.. sort of like the butterfly effect.... But it doesn't work that way, so nevermind<_<


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 14, 2009)

_Hmmm 

So I started reading this manga today at around 9:00 AM and am caught up at 3:00 PM  

Yo it's pretty fucking good

Kyle is the fucking man :ho  

 
_


----------



## Newton (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello thear nightmare :ho

You have not seen Shao in action yet


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 14, 2009)

_Shao is my third favorite child :ho 

I love Marie (Second place for me) pek 
_


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2009)

I hear many guys love Marie.  In their mind.  In their pants.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 14, 2009)

_You got that right  _


----------



## Newton (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh yes :ho


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

IMO, Fuu chan is sexier than Marie.

But then again, I'm not really into tits that much.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 15, 2009)

Marie was my favourite character already when she was only a kid and we were in chapter 30. Imagine how do I feel now


----------



## Freija (Apr 15, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I hear many guys love Marie.  In their mind.  In their pants.



Loving a manga character


----------



## Smoke (Apr 15, 2009)

Did anyone have the same idea as me when we saw tyl(ten year later) Marie?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Ageha X tyl Marie hentai


----------



## Freija (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

No psyren hentai please. It degrades the manga.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 15, 2009)

lolz psyren hentai... the fantasy of fans^^

Imagine what kind PSI monsters Ageha and Oboro will turn out to be, when they grow that old..^^

Ageha is pretty HAX already.. and I think Oboro is the most promising one, probably a future antagonist. I think Asaga is most likely to be killed by Oboro actually, due to some small foreshadowing... meh I could be wrong...^^


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't see Asaga dying to be honest. If he does, It'll probably have something to do with Tatsui.

I also don't think that Oboro will become an antagonist. It doesn't really make sense to me. Considering he's a movie star and he's so friendly with Ageha.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2009)

Pictures have arrived! Which are of kind of Ironic with the preceding conversation 


*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __ 



Hugs everwhere! Marie giving Ageha marshmellow hell! Granny In a Wheelchair! And Lan! In a labcoat of sorts


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 15, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> I don't see Asaga dying to be honest. If he does, It'll probably have something to do with Tatsui.
> 
> I also don't think that Oboro will become an antagonist. It doesn't really make sense to me. Considering he's a movie star and he's so friendly with Ageha.



Well it all depends on how dark the mangaka plans on making the story, since it's a shounen.. true it could be a bit weird.. Then again Oboro has some questionable motives sometimes, and he seems sort of selfish and greedy. Perhaps I'm just buying into whatever doubts there are about him.

I think Oboro will be tempted to join the ''dark side'' sometime down the road... If he didn't, then what was the point with all the foreshadowing?

Edit: Spoiler tag please...


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ＣＡＬＬ，　67　根

アゲハ達を乗せ浮遊し行く岩盤・・・
目指す根とは！？

岩盤の上でヴァンがアゲハ達の治療をしています
アゲハは足首（くるぶしの上辺り）の先から無くヴァンが再生しています

マリーのむぎゅ～有・・・

『これから行くのは俺たちのアジト根だ』
『尾行けられてないかな・・・
入るとこ　禁人種に見られたかも』
『見られたって関係ありません　
ここはタダの入り口ですから』
『ーーーそう・・・俺たちが決めた10ある内の7番目の根の入り口だ
いくら禁人種が探そうと根の内側はここにはないのさー・・・』

『トリックルーム』
『転送よろしくお願いします（マリーのテレパス？）』

岩盤を転送させます

『ここが俺たちの隠れ家天樹の根
オレ達の家にようこそアゲハ』

根についたころにはアゲハの足は治っています
カブトの治療には尚時間がかかるとの事・・・
WISEが転生の日と呼んだ世界大災厄のあの日を生き延びたのが
カイル達以外に32人
新天地を求めて出て行った人や生きることをあきらめた人など
8年の間にいろいろあって三分の一になったようですが
この場所（根）で生まれた子供もいるようです

根は伊豆のエルモア創立総合病院　天の樹の地下
アゲハとカイルが入院していた病院の地下
カイル達に今まで何があったのか説明を求められるが
言っていいのか考えています

雨宮のいる部屋へアゲハとカイルが着く
『雨宮ーー・・・』
アゲハに抱きつく雨宮
『いなくなった・・・
朝河君も・・・
朧さんも・・・』
『え・・・』
『死んじゃった・・・』
（うそだろー・・・！！？）
『まだ死んだと決まったわけじゃないじゃろ
ならば望みは捨ててはいかん』
『バァさん・・・！？』
車椅子に乗っているエルモア
『10年前に死んだはずのお前達が予知で見えた時は信じらればじゃったが
どうやらワシのもうろくでは無かったようで何よりじゃ』
『・・・・・・・』
『でもだってバァさんはーー・・・』
『ええ飛行機事故で・・』

『2008年・・・7月の成田空港のじけんじゃと・・・？』
『もしかしたらあれでは・・・？
離陸直後に心臓発作を起こして急遽羽田へ引き返したあの騒ぎ・・・』
『あー思い出した！！
あのひったくりがワシの荷物バラまいて・・・
よりによってワシの発作の薬の入った巾着袋を失くしてもうたんじゃ！
あのひったくりには完ッ全に殺されかけたわ』
『でもその後エンジン不良が見つかって決行になったってニュースで・・・』
アゲハビックり顔
『そんな瑣末な出来事はどうでもええ・・・
ーーこれからの話をしようではないか』


アゲハの行動が・・・
エルモアの命を
救っていた・・・！！ 




Spoiler script.


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

who's the dude in the labcoat wearing glasses? That's not Van.

In regards to Oboro's "Evil Foreshadowing"

There has been close to none of that. Only one occasion I can think of and that is the point where Oboro injected his Cure into the Tavoo's core. He even provided benevolent reasoning for it. Although Asaga rejected that and said that Oboro just wanted to fight out what would happen.

Either way you look at it, it's not evil.

So no. Oboro most likely won't turn evil in this manga.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2009)

It's Lan/Loan the magic box guy. I think it's been written differently elsewhere.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ageha, you lucky bastard


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's gonna be sort of awkward when they go back to the present.:ho


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

Especially since they can't tell the Elmore children anything about it.

I wonder what Ageha and the gang are going to do in the present now that they've save granny and the kids?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2009)

Keep working towards stopping WISE before the deadline.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 15, 2009)

can't we have our own NF popularity poll?  my votes goes to Kirisaki Kabuto and Kyle.


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

Oboro, Ageha, Kyle, and Shao are my current favorites.

Dholaki and Janus aren't too bad either.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2009)

There was a poll I think during last December when Psyren managed to get Manga of the Month although the glory had to be shared with Eyeshield(?)


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey i got a question, do you guys think that Asaga, Oboro and Kabuto are alive? I can see how they heal Kabuto, but how can they recover Oboro or Asaga? If they did die, there death was pretty shit. And one more thing, do you think that Oboro is kinda homo?


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

Obviously none of them are dead.

It's too early for them to die in this manga.

and in regards to Asaga, He has giant wings so he should be fine..


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 15, 2009)

so how the hell are they gonna save Oboro? I ask again do you think his is homo


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

No, Oboro's not a homo.

As for his survival, I have no idea. He'll die of blood loss if he isn't treated, so Shao will probably take him to Van.


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe he's a little homo 

I think Shao will find him.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Damn you Ageha :ho

Depending on how long Psyren plans to run for, there may be some unrevealed/unrealized villain (other than WISE we haven't seen) or a betrayal

Also we still haven't seen who's behind NQ, any thoughts?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2009)

_NQ is a bastard and I can't wait when Ageha knocks their ass out :ho _


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh come on, random teleporting/heart attacks is cool 

He should be on the good side


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2009)

_He has good intentions but is horrible in the way they carry out their goals  

The ends don't always justify the means  
_


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

Do they need to?

Heart attacks man

Heart attacks.

Plus he wears mink, and that's pimp either now or in the future


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2009)

_The mink is cool  

You really like NQ  
_


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

Not really.

Although i do think owning your own little world (where he carried Ageha) is kinda cool. 

IMO Shao is best

Can't wait to see Grana (is that it?) in action though. For some reason i tend to like villains in alot of stories.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2009)

_I don't like these WISE villains though 

The seem like arrogant dickheads to me  

Shao is fucking awesome "I'm sorry, but can't you see I'm in the middle of a conversation here" 

YOU GOT FUCKING OWNED BITCH  
_


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 15, 2009)

I happened to like Shiner actually... He seems like a talented individual, although he got owned I know... But he was outnumbered, and they got him off guard.Trust me he will be back..

I certainly hope he won't do the same ''operation'' as Dholak did though, and insert two cores into his body, that would ruin him after his speech about Dholak doing it....
And I hope he doesn't go crazy after that last encounter... We'll see. 

Dholak was fail from the moment he started fighting in my book
Just another impulsive bastard.. as if I haven't seen enough of those-_-


----------



## Freija (Apr 15, 2009)

Shiner will release his Ownkai next time


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

Dholaki was pure fail..  "Imma firing mah fire"

But seeing that demented Shiner was kinda cool, if he turns out to be a nutjob that'll own.

I'm sure they'll all have the different generic personalities, The naive, The crazy, The one who believes in justice in his way of thinking or whatever, the 'cool' guy

That kinda shit.

Meh idc if they arrogant, when Shao is ready, everyone fucking dies.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2009)

_Very true 

Dholaki was total fail 

His powers aren't even that cool  lol 
_


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

Oo luk exploshons

ARGHHHHHH


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 15, 2009)

Susano said:


> Meh idc if they arrogant, when Shao is ready, everyone fucking dies.



There can be no greater Truth. Shiner was just a warm-up.

Speaking of which, I like that Shiner was shown to be somewhat unstable because it's at least marginally different from his personality type and I am interested to see where he goes from here and how the Star Commanders, as a whole, react to the change, as well as the loss of Dholaki.

I wonder, if they don't already know, would Ageha be able to tell them about Nemesis Q ?


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, i wanna see his totally spaz out next time they fight him, and go crazy and start teleporting shit all over.

You mean if he would be able to tell the kids from the future? I figure he probably could, as NQ is trapped in the past, so he wouldn't be able to appear and deal out heart attacks (lol)


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2009)

_No he can't tell them about NQ 

Don't you remember when Dholaki was interrogating them and in his mind Ageha was saying he can't tell him about NQ 

Wait is that in regard to the kids or the Star commanders  
_


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah i was confused as well, i was thinking why would he even tell the WISE about him, so i assumed he meant tell the future kids.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2009)

_Hmmm 

Could he tell the future what was in the past if what is in the future can't be told to the past  

WHAT  
_


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

DAMN YOU NIGHTMARE 




Yeah he could, as changing the future won't change the past (in terms of NQ), but not vice versa.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2009)

_Did NQ really say that  

Well it does make sense ... Sorta  
_


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

NQ didn't say it, but we know from the story so far that whatever is in the future, cannot affect the past (which is the reason why NQ was made in the first place), so it should follow that nothing from the future would be able to affect NQ while still being in the future, which is why i think he could tell them.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2009)

_I understand what your saying  

But I disagree on one part 

The future can always be changed at any given moment, so the past changed be altered if the future is known already  

I'm not sure if that made sense  


_


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 15, 2009)

I think I get what you are saying; it's pretty much what this whole situation led up to. Ageha found out that the kids died while in the future and changed said future to prevent that. If Ageha were to kill Dholaki in the past then he wouldn't be present in the future; however the kids lack the ability to travel to the past, so their knowing wouldn't impact the future unless we assume that the future is the past and the present hasn't happened yet. But I think that we are supposed to assume that the future exists only in so far as we have been exposed to it.

That is a good thought, though. Perhaps Nemesis Q could just be programmed to prevent the drifters, in their proper timeline, from spilling the beans and revealing anything after the declaration is fair game.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 15, 2009)

what i don't get is why Toshi introduced the 3rd Star commander first instead of the 4th star, i mean whats the point, if 3 star is that easy, 4 star must be like a piece of shit to Shao and Kyle.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

4th star is the science type.

Maybe vs Oboro as who can create the best sin against creation?


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 16, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> what i don't get is why Toshi introduced the 3rd Star commander first instead of the 4th star, i mean whats the point, if 3 star is that easy, 4 star must be like a piece of shit to Shao and Kyle.



I imagine it as being similar to the Zommari/Szaeyl situation; Zommari was ranked higher, but did Szaeyl really appear any less formidable ? Her strength probably lies in the same field and lends itself to greater variety/weakness exploitation.


----------



## Newton (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh man Nightmare and Hat you guys making my head hurt 

I kinda love how confusing this is, we have 2 presents :ho we have both the normal time, as well as the future time, which is the furthest ahead instance of time so it is also the 'present' 

What i was trying to say is that, I think Ageha is allowed to tell the kids from the future about NQ because NQ would have no way of travelling to the future (remember he is stuck in the past relatively) to heart attack attack (see wut i did there) Ageha. 

As for if the kids in the future knowing about NQ would radically change anything, i don't think so, because the ones who are in the future have no control/influence on the past (ie. Ageha Incs normal world) other than Ageha Inc themselves.

tl;dr - Ageha allowed to tell future guys about NQ, them knowing should not affect past (where NQ currently is)

_________________________


As for the Shiner thing, we don't know what his 'trump card' thing is yet, maybe its like Super Saiyan, and it would make him generally much stronger, as opposed to just being some psy move (maybe it could be Ultra Super Duper Damn That's Crazy Rise)

And by much stronger i mean > SC4


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2009)

You people dissin my Dholaki?

Explosia was the coolest attack we've seen yet.


----------



## Newton (Apr 16, 2009)

...
...
...







Heh


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 16, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> You people dissin my Dholaki?
> 
> Explosia was the coolest attack we've seen yet.



Can Dholaki scorch brains to nothing?!


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Can Dholaki scorch brains to nothing?!



Probably.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 16, 2009)

I liked Dholaki's style in the present time Psyren style however I'm not that fussed on. Also I've wondered if the slit pupils he had were a slight mutation from the first core implant .


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2009)

Psyren style Explosia is the singularly most powerful attack we've seen thus far.

Theoretically, you could wipe out a city in less than 5 minutes with full powered explosia.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 16, 2009)

I dunno, Im pretty sure that Fu-chan's Salamander (or whatever the hell it was called) could do just as much damage, probably even more - it's one of the most epic attacks Ive ever seen


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2009)

This

vs.

This.

Yeah.. Explosia's cooler..


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 16, 2009)

Nah! Fu-chan is way more epic, imagine what that shit could do in close counters? It would do what explosia does in 5 mins in about 10 secs


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2009)

I see someone wants to doubt the manga.

Very well, Keep your fanboyishness. It does not concern me now that I have made my point.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 16, 2009)

What? This isnt fanboyishness?!?! YOUR FACE IS FANBOYISHNESS!!

Ohk, it might be something like that...


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 16, 2009)

Pyro Queen probably is hotter and dangerous. But honestly the Explosia scene was really well drawn.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2009)

People are simply placing Fuu's technique above Dholaki's because she came with Shao and Kyle who kicked the Star commander's asses.

I'm still pretty sure Explosia is a more powerful technique in terms of utter destruction.

But if you want to go with heat and temperature, yeah, Pyro Queen is probably hotter.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 16, 2009)

Both are badass. You can't go wrong with pyrokinesis and it's ilk. It's when blowing-up-shit powers fail to be awesome it's a problem.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been thinking. What would happen since Dholaki's been killed in the future.

What if he was killed in the Past? then he would never have existed in the future right?

So Ageha would never have fought him and they would never have met the Elmore Children right?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't think it will effect them much. Firstly because I think the drifters timelines are somehow buffered or something from changes/paradoxes and any deaths of Dholaki in the present time will chronologically happen after meeting the kids anyway.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2009)

I guess that makes sense.

>.>


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 16, 2009)

Susano said:


> I kinda love how confusing this is, we have 2 presents :ho we have both the normal time, as well as the future time, which is the furthest ahead instance of time so it is also the 'present'



I definitely know where you are coming from. For some reason, I've been able to grasp the concept of time travel a bit better thanks to Psyren (or rather Psyren's concept of time travel actually makes sense). I can see that we were basically saying the same thing, but there's apparently a large difference between understanding time travel and talking about time travel. 



> As for the Shiner thing, we don't know what his 'trump card' thing is yet, maybe its like Super Saiyan, and it would make him generally much stronger, as opposed to just being some psy move (maybe it could be Ultra Super Duper Damn That's Crazy Rise)
> 
> And by much stronger i mean > SC4



I have no doubt that Shiner will rise to the occasion, but who knows ? Maybe somewhere down the line, maybe he'll reveal that his number three tattoo is an incomplete infinity symbol and he is the infinity+1 espada.




DarthPotato said:


> You people dissin my Dholaki?
> 
> Explosia was the coolest attack we've seen yet.



Explosia was pretty cool. It's like having dozens of tanks at your beck and call, but we didn't get so see much of its potential since Dholaki lacked control until he got the second core.



> What if he was killed in the Past? then he would never have existed in the future right?



Maybe they would recruit a new Star Commander ? Maybe it would end up being one of Ageha's allies ? If nothing else it would be a way to add a new character with weighing down the good guys even further.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 16, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> This
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


don't forget this.
This.
This.
This.

pyro queen is a tsunami of flames that covers pretty much the same area as explosia if not more


----------



## Newton (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol incomplete infinity . Just might be :ho

I also think that what we saw was the stongest 'version' of Explosia, where We haven't seens that Salamander thing really let loose, even if Explosia is more powerful right now, it won't be for long (remember what happens when she gets angry ).

I think if Dholaki was killed in the past (normal time) then they would probably recruit another Star Commander, however, in terms of Ageha Inc never meeting the kids, that would probably only be so if both Dholaki and Shiner are killed, 'cuz remember Shiner was there too. I seriously doubt it would happen like that anyway.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 16, 2009)

_Damn all this talk is confusing my brain  

DIE DHOLAKI DIE  
_


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 16, 2009)

psychics are inmune to time changes. that is all that needs be said. their powers come from altering causality so they are not bound by the same things normal ppl are bound to like needing fuel or heat/spark to make fire


----------



## Newton (Apr 16, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> psychics are inmune to time changes. that is all that needs be said. their powers come from altering causality so they are not bound by the same things normal ppl are bound to like needing fuel or heat/spark to make fire



But here we have 2 parallel instances of the same 'time' just one is further ahead than the other. And changing the one that is behind (ie. the past) would change the one further ahead since not only psychics are involved.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 16, 2009)

why i have this feelings that Ageha of the future is the final villain and amamiya is by his ( future ageha's) side ?


----------



## Freija (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't think so man, too cliché, they kill themselves in the future... meh.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 16, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I don't think so man, too clich?, they kill themselves in the future... meh.


yeah well i dont believe it myself but you know i love to make up theories about the series that i like XD
P.S im starting to like psyren more and more!


----------



## Freija (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I hope it turns into a long-running manga.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 16, 2009)

I doubt it as well, not Ageha, and I don't think either of them could turn out to be that twisted. I think a candidate for that position would be Miroku Amagi, since the plot seems to forget about him all the time. Well either he's dead, or he's in a higher position than the Star commanders, in hibernation or something... Meh who knows really..
Psyren could go on for a long time...


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 16, 2009)

Future!Miroku Amagi = Mutated tentacled eldritch horror or something similar. That's my theory and I'm sticking with it. Until something more cracky comes along.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 16, 2009)

I really wanna see if Van has any offensive PSI! IMO he's gonna end up teaching Oboro how to use his 'cure' PSI as a weapon


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2009)

I think Oboro already has an idea on how to do it but refinement is always good.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 17, 2009)

i think this is when oboro leaves the good guys and starts working for WISE. he was teleported to a place nobody can rescue him and he is most likely going to use a illumina core to survive his injuries. either he becomes like tatsuo and disappears in the future for a few chapters or he joins the bad guys now.


----------



## RivFader (Apr 17, 2009)

So guys, I heard you like Frederica and Marie?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Newton (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh you bastard :ho


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 17, 2009)

Huh, I never actually thought that they would all be wearing black with red trim (not that we have official colors yet (and seemingly Van doesn't)), but it doesn't look so bad.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2009)

_That is a nice color scheme  _


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Riv, you have a source on those pictures?

PS: RAW 67 + Translation out.


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I don't think so man, too clich?, they kill themselves in the future... meh.



Actually, I can't name a single movie/tv series/book etc where that happens. But yeah, clich?.

But if the author would subvert it...


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Daww Van turned out to be kind of a smartass . And from what I can see Ageha's true power is to compel people to hug him


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 17, 2009)

.......


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sucks to be Asaga and Oboro.

Seriously, not only are they alone, but they are essentially lost unless Root has some psychic radar or Ageha happens to have something that belongs to either of them for Shao to use. Even then Elmore doesn't seem very interested and, strategically speaking, it would be quite the risk.

I hope that both of them make dramatic entrances at some point.


----------



## fxu (Apr 17, 2009)

*Psyren 67 by Binktopia*


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2009)

excellent chapter was excellent.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2009)

You can ogle marie later...you better make sure you do Ageha


----------



## Akatora (Apr 17, 2009)

Another great chapter

Was positivly surprised to see there old opponent the box guy now as an allied.

Guess Oboro is going to be found by the Wise and turned into one of em eventually, Asaga I think will be found by the "Kids" eventually


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2009)

So I was right when I said they were considered dead in the present before the kids altered the timeline.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 17, 2009)

Granny= Professor X


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 17, 2009)

My guesses are that Asaga is going to learn how to fly with some dragon technique and Oboro is going to insert a core from one of the dead creatures in himself or something like that.

Also, training arc is probably coming.


----------



## fxu (Apr 17, 2009)

*Psyren 35-46 by Binktopia*


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2009)

_Ageha you lucky bastard you :ho _


----------



## Batman (Apr 17, 2009)

How impermanent is this future I wonder.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well its official - AgehaMarie is canon! Great fanservice

Great chapter, and it seems we might be getting some answers next chapter


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 17, 2009)

My love for Agetha character has risen 10 fold. He is the ONLY shounen main character who has shown even that he has SOMETHING IN COMMON WITH A HETEROSEXUAL MALE. God, i can't like these pussy called heroes anymore. A real man wants pussy.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 17, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> My love for Agetha character has risen 10 fold. He is the ONLY shounen main character who has shown even that he has SOMETHING IN COMMON WITH A HETEROSEXUAL MALE. God, i can't like these pussy called heroes anymore. A real man wants pussy.


That's fucking nonsense.


----------



## Batman (Apr 17, 2009)

Wrath said:


> That's fucking nonsense.



I though his problem was that it specifically _wasn't_ fucking nonsense. 


I got a million of em folks.


----------



## Penance (Apr 17, 2009)

Sweet chapter...Granny's awesome...


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

I wonder if they actually tell them about Psyren... well that'd be interesting in itself how they'd react to that.


----------



## Penance (Apr 18, 2009)

They should be able to speak freely to future Granny Elmore, but not not to the "kids", because she knew about Psyren, but not enough of the details-now she's...er..."up to speed"...


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

Was thinking that as well... but I'm more curious if Granny can see what they'll tell her


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh Marie Marie, you have seriously become a gem in those 10 years. 

Haha Ageha got lucky to be put in between her boobs.  I wonder how Amamiya will react. Even funnier is how Ageha will be when he sees her again in the present. XD

Ha, their underground base is pretty bad ass. They really don't have many people living there though. Only 32 eh? :S


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, x3 and that's the original number


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 18, 2009)

ageha knows what he likes and marie knows how to please. now we need frederica to join the harem


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> ageha knows what he likes and marie knows how to please. now we need frederica to join the harem



Hohohoh, you perverts


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 18, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Yeah, x3 and that's the original number



Wait. Didn't they say there were way more there in past years but some went travelling and such?


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, then he said "That's why we're only 1/3rd of what we were.


----------



## Darth (Apr 18, 2009)

I thought that the 32 people were the one third of the original number.

So, by using my amazingly awesome math skills the original number was 96 people.

hmm.. that's still not a lot.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 18, 2009)

Marie...so cute


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 18, 2009)

And I let my imagination run wild last chapter.. because I was sure Granny hooked up in a life support tank or something, only able to speak through a computer ^^

Overall I liked the new chapter, Marie has grown into a fine young woman


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 18, 2009)

maries a secret listener.


----------



## Darth (Apr 18, 2009)

that image needs to be a lot bigger.


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> I thought that the 32 people were the one third of the original number.
> 
> So, by using my amazingly awesome math skills the original number was 96 people.
> 
> hmm.. that's still not a lot.



Heh, I'd guess somewhere around that number(Don't think they were exactly 3x that amount)

But hey, that's big enough though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2009)

Wonder how much Ageha will actually tell everyone


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, probably all he can.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 18, 2009)

so who is the homo? Oboro or Kyle


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 18, 2009)

such a shame, if they save the future, the current (psyren) marie will disappear;


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> so who is the homo? Oboro or Kyle



Oboro is awesome


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 18, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> such a shame, if they save the future, the current (psyren) marie will disappear;



Those breast can never disappear.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 18, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> such a shame, if they save the future, the current (psyren) marie will disappear;



No, she won?t. Ageha will only have to wait 10 years until see Marie grown again


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 18, 2009)

Poor kid, Agetha is going to have blue balls.


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Those breast can never disappear.



I think Ageha will let the future happen just for those tits.


----------



## Penance (Apr 18, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

I would >_>


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 18, 2009)

_Same here  _


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

Shit, I'd kill you guys myself for tits like that...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 18, 2009)

_Not before I do it first  _


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

You could try cockmongler


----------



## shadowlords (Apr 18, 2009)

Guys guys take it easy. It's just a manga. We all know that... I'LL KILL YOU ALL FOR THEM


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 18, 2009)

*Sigh* Unless it's something in the atmosphere that gave Marie those breasts I don't think saving the world if going to affect their size.

Although he'll have to wait a couple of years anyway.


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

Except the fact... that they're the same age in the future ?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 18, 2009)

She's older. But I concede, staying in the future would remove that waiting period and the possible awkwardness.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 18, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> You could try cockmongler


_  _


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 18, 2009)

I like it how Marie and the twins always ends up as more important than the chapter itself


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh, the twins are important for the plot


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 18, 2009)

They are the key.

But back to less important things like the chapter. When Kyle is talking a little about the population and history of root he implies that Root has been around for 8.5 years. We know it's been around 10 years since the world went to hell. 

So any ideas on what happened in that gap of time?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 18, 2009)

Well the Wise declare war. You think Japan was soloed in less than a year? I think it was something like self defense forces vs mutated civilians turned monsters and building busting psychics.


----------



## Batman (Apr 18, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I think Ageha will let the future happen just for those tits.



lol The truth is a helluva drug.


----------



## Dimeron (Apr 19, 2009)

I wonder if W.I.S.E started out in Japan or if it is a world wide conspiracy thing. Even with WISE power I find it hard to believe they can take out the entire world in such short time unless they can grow their numbers exponentially and acted simultaneously across the world to catch all the world government off-guard.

Anyways, back on topic, I wonder much older is Ageha compared to Marie.

And just for the heck of it, how much older is Amamiya compared to Shao.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 19, 2009)

It is possible that Japan fell first and everyone else is still fighting.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 19, 2009)

Dimeron said:


> I wonder if W.I.S.E started out in Japan or if it is a world wide conspiracy thing. Even with WISE power I find it hard to believe they can take out the entire world in such short time unless they can grow their numbers exponentially and acted simultaneously across the world to catch all the world government off-guard.
> 
> Anyways, back on topic, I wonder much older is Ageha compared to Marie.
> 
> And just for the heck of it, how much older is Amamiya compared to Shao.



Ageha and Amemiya are both about 16 at the moment. It's been about 10 years so currently Marie and Shao would be late teens-early twenties leaning towards the latter.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 19, 2009)

when you can mind control the leaders of the world and explode things without most ppl knowing what happened you get a huge advantage at taking over the world


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 19, 2009)

An advantage, but its really another case of modern (real life) military vs fictional forces, well I'm not going to dog the author now, my general feeling is that usually the super power guys usually win do to PIS or a new phrase Plot-Induced-Durability or PID (which can also be Plot-Induced-Invulnerability or PII) in most fiction where super powered meets modern tech. Though 1.5 years to take out Japan seems realistic, you guys are really not considering that the world may still be in the process of becoming psyren.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 19, 2009)

Although extremely different in many ways, there is something about Oboro that reminds me of Griffith...It's a wild comparison but...


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 19, 2009)

Actually its not a hard sale. Oboro in a way is a modern Griffith, that just too cool, can't touch this pretty boy with a mean streak that would scare the living jesus out of someone, while at the same time having some homo-erotic undertones that while not making the character gay it kinda adds to the " he is part of a whole another world" vibe he has going on in a weird way that makes you wish you didn't sleep during psychology.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 19, 2009)

> An advantage, but its really another case of modern (real life) military vs fictional forces, well I'm not going to dog the author now, my general feeling is that usually the super power guys usually win do to PIS or a new phrase Plot-Induced-Durability


the super power bad guys actually have a plan and can destroy whole cities by themselves (see the various versions of the declaration of war video). remember that the leader of WISE has been planning this for a while and has been gathering funds for the cause. who is to say that some military/political leaders have been converted into tavoos and had betrayed the rest of the world?



> Though 1.5 years to take out Japan seems realistic, you guys are really not considering that the world may still be in the process of becoming psyren.


whether the rest of the world is involved or not might not matter since as far as we know the story is going to stay in japan till the end


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 19, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> She's older. But I concede, staying in the future would remove that waiting period and the possible awkwardness.



Except for when he travels back, in which case it'll be even _more_ awkward as Hell.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome chapter! it seems that i was right about more people being alive  inside the " Root".The granny is alive and it is nice to see marie and others to show their love to Ageha.Im quite positive that Asaga and oboro are alive and maybe we will see an epic fight between them!


----------



## Darth (Apr 20, 2009)

why would we see a fight between Oboro and Asaga?

That makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Freija (Apr 20, 2009)

It'd be epic... and LH hates Oboro.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 20, 2009)

> why would we see a fight between Oboro and Asaga?
> 
> That makes no sense whatsoever.


it makes sense but it's too soon for the fight to take place. oboro hasn't changed sides yet


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2009)

Oboro will fight him eventually but not yer, for now he shall turn in to a tavoo and become eval!!!


----------



## Freija (Apr 20, 2009)

I want next chapter already


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 20, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> It'd be epic... and LH hates Oboro.


your sig 
and as far i know nothing is not possible in psyren...
I dont hate oboro its just i dont like male healer acting like him!


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 20, 2009)

Like what? Occasionally going mad scientist with his powers or the intimate healing hugs?


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> it makes sense but it's too soon for the fight to take place. oboro hasn't changed sides yet


I don't think he'll switch sides in the first place


Ennoea said:


> Oboro will fight him eventually but not yer, for now he shall turn in to a tavoo and become eval!!!


Why?? 


LivingHitokiri said:


> and as far i know nothing is not possible in psyren...
> I dont hate oboro its just i dont like male healer acting like him!



He acts like a superstar who's bordering on homosexuality but in fact he's just a nice guy.

I don't see why you people dislike him so.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 21, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Like what? Occasionally going mad scientist with his powers or the intimate healing hugs?


Homo... no healer should act homo!!!


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 21, 2009)

What if he was female and did healing hugs with Amemiya ?

Double Standard what Double Standard?


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> What if he was female and did healing hugs with Amemiya ?
> 
> Double Standard what Double Standard?



two flatchested females hugging each other?

No sex appeal.


----------



## Freija (Apr 21, 2009)

LH hates oboro with his soul.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 21, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> What if he was female and did healing hugs with Amemiya ?
> 
> Double Standard what Double Standard?


it would be awesome!



Darth Ruin said:


> two flatchested females hugging each other?
> 
> No sex appeal.


lol



Freija the Dick said:


> LH hates oboro with his soul.


why should i hate him???he sucks by default lulz


----------



## Freija (Apr 21, 2009)

He's awesome


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 21, 2009)

The only characters I actually disliked so far is Star commander rank I and Dholaki:=)

Rank I seems generic...


----------



## Freija (Apr 21, 2009)

We've seen like 5 frames of the commander, I'll keep my judgement to myself until we see more of him.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm mostly skeptic about what he said, ''I can't wait to meet the black burst user'' or something along those lines. True it's way too early, but I'm only going but what I've seen/heard from him so far.


----------



## Freija (Apr 21, 2009)

The future has changed, we'll see how much of it


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2009)

> The future has changed, we'll see how much of it



But what about the past? I'd assume Ageha will begin perving on a child Marie, he's a predator who will groom her


----------



## Freija (Apr 21, 2009)

^
that's just how you're thinking you creep


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2009)

Its not me its what predators do, I saw it on NBC


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2009)

Dholaki was cool cause of Explosia


----------



## Freija (Apr 21, 2009)

Explosia had such potential,.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 21, 2009)

don't you guys think that the author made the kids too strong? because Shao can pwn the three star easily and he can read minds, so isn't that like a super advantage? and why the fuck introduce the 3 star before the 4th star


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Explosia had such potential,.



Of course, it reminds me of the first time I came


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> don't you guys think that the author made the kids too strong? because Shao can pwn the three star easily and he can read minds, so isn't that like a super advantage? and why the fuck introduce the 3 star before the 4th star



Not generic shounen.


----------



## BVB (Apr 21, 2009)

Ageha should go back to his own time and take child-marie for him!
In 10 years she'll have a kickass body!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 21, 2009)

Im telling you... Ageha soon will master a new burst


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 21, 2009)

Well he does need an improvement since the current form of his ability is only really useful as a surprise attack. Or when it's in it's natural form; it is has all the subtlety of an atomic bomb.

I wonder what it'll be?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont want even to imagine how strong Ageha will become at the end of the series....


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 22, 2009)

ageha needs to learn trance so he can speed up his MD usage and manipulate the ability in real time


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im telling you... Ageha soon will master a new burst



All he really needs to do is make his current burst bigger.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 22, 2009)

Picture time! This week's theme seems to be FANSERVICE.


*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __ 



Amemiya gets some new clothes from Fu-chan. Ageha notes that the share the same breast size. Violence ensues. They appear to go to a meeting room where they actually start to learn things.

Appears to be no sign of either Hiryuu or Oboro yet.

Inb4 Ageha is


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 22, 2009)

lol @ Frederica, owned.


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol Ageha's an idiot.

Looks like a lot of fire's comin his way. :rofl


----------



## El Torero (Apr 22, 2009)

Also, one more confirmed thing:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fu-chan is 19 years old




So, according to last 2 chapters, Ageha prefers Marie


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 22, 2009)

not much 
*Spoiler*: __ 



older than ageha then... considering hes in high school


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2009)

IMO, Fuu chan's hotter than Marie.

But Marie has her own perks.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 22, 2009)

*Rimshot*


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 22, 2009)

*More promo pics*

Some spoilers on the timeline.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Declaration of War is no longer a static date. And a 150km meteorite abruptly changed direction and hit Earth in 2010.


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2009)

oh.. so that's the reason the future is so barren.

It might also explain why Psy powers are increased in the future as well.


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ageha said nothing about coming from the past ?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think it's mentioned but I think Granny could easily figure it out but not draw attention to the fact as not set off Nemesis Q. 

And it seems like Granny is just telling them what has happened over the ten years. I don't think that would set off Q chan either.


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2009)

Ageha already revealed something last chapter which he reacted on himself... not to mention that Nem Q is located in the past, not future.


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2009)

That's true. Nemesis Q hasn't shown up in the future IIRC. So technically, Ageha could spill it all out in the future because it can't change the future. Thus Nemesis Q wouldn't care.


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2009)

Exactly, thus I'm curious if he's said anything yet.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 22, 2009)

The Manchester United F.C. Thread

lots of spoilers from MH


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 22, 2009)

Ageha, making me hate 50% of the so called "males" in shounen 1 chapter at a the time.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 22, 2009)

Link removed

Some new pictures plus the rest higher quality.

Sort of shipping Fu-chan/Amemiya now.


----------



## Dimeron (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Well, I guess the meteor certainly explains how WISE managed to take out all global governments.


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2009)

Fanservice much ?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 22, 2009)

Hah yes, but there is also interesting story information as well so it balances out. Sort of.


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2009)

No one will read the story.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 22, 2009)

That's why the story and fan service are on different pages.


----------



## Freija (Apr 23, 2009)

Ahhhh, good move there.


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2009)

Fanservice win


----------



## Freija (Apr 23, 2009)

Now we just need the chapter.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 23, 2009)

Well that'll be Saturday for me and Friday for the rest of you.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 23, 2009)

If I have to choose between Fu-chan and Marie...

I´ll pick both of them


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Well that'll be Saturday for me and Friday for the rest of you.



wait wut?

Why so??


----------



## Freija (Apr 23, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Well that'll be Saturday for me and Friday for the rest of you.



Timezones


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 23, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> If I have to choose between Fu-chan and Marie...
> 
> I?ll pick both of them



I like Fu-chan slightly more, Marie's shirt doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> I like Fu-chan slightly more, Marie's shirt doesn't do anything for me.



I agree. 

Fuu chan's design is just better overall I think.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 23, 2009)

Pfff your only saying this because the next chapter has Fu-chan in it!
Amamiya and Marie ftw!


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Pfff your only saying this because the next chapter has Fu-chan in it!
> Amamiya and Marie ftw!



Not really, I just think Fuu chan has a sexier face than Marie. To be honest, Marie still looks rather childish even though she's an adult (excluding the tits of course)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 23, 2009)

i wouldnt say that Fu-chans face is so much different... if you exclude the lollipop 
P.S Telekinesis >Pyrokinesis all the way


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 23, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Pfff your only saying this because the next chapter has Fu-chan in it!
> Amamiya and Marie ftw!



I like marie also.


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> P.S Telekinesis >Pyrokinesis all the way



When did you come to this erroneous conclusion?


----------



## El Torero (Apr 23, 2009)

What I most like of Marie aren?t her boobs (well, that too ); is her kind and shy character


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 23, 2009)

pyrokinesis is better than telekinesis in awesome levels but you can do so much more with telekinesis without being arrested for arson. then again fu chan can always be a good chef with her powers. i couldn't pick between the 2.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2009)

To me and my personal taste in women Fuu-chan is the better manga character. She arrogant, kickass, and has the temper that while childish is quit spectacular to watch. Marie is the better real life character. Quite girl, who's really nice, really soft spoken, not big headed even humble. Could never stand a girl like Fuu-chan in real life, she is the girl I cheer for from afar.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 23, 2009)

Well power-wise, I definitely prefer Telekinesis although Pyrokinesis is cool too. Character-wise I preferred Marie even before we found out she gets hot in the future.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2009)

_Pyrokinesis all the way 

Marie is better  _


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes Telekinesis is infinitely more useful but I still hate Marie's shirt. I actually like Marie (In fact kid Marie > kid Fu-chan.) but the damn top...What is supposed to be? Targets? Points made to distract enemies? Accidental bleaching?


----------



## fxu (Apr 23, 2009)

I prefer this


*Spoiler*: __ 









over this



*Spoiler*: __ 







Colors by and_123


----------



## BVB (Apr 23, 2009)

fxu said:


> I prefer this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



me, too.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 23, 2009)

Marie is Psyren´s Hinata, but without her irritant parts, so Marie = Win


----------



## Freija (Apr 23, 2009)

Tough call.


----------



## Felix (Apr 23, 2009)

Marie is just bewbs. They look like oversized balloons
I prefer the "flat chest" this time, which is not normal for me


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 24, 2009)

Depends on the character for me.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

Just by looks/design I'd say Fuu chan is the better character.

But yeah, Marie's got her perks.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 24, 2009)

I like Frederica better, but I'd rather have telekinesis. Playing with fire isn't all that difficult and unless there's something stopping you from burning/suffocating yourself it's quite a flawed power, whereas there's nothing flawed about being able to move shit with your mind.

It's also way more practical. Look at all the housework Marie gets done without even trying (she looked like she was singing to herself, like it was a Disney movie or something w).


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I like Frederica better, but I'd rather have telekinesis. Playing with fire isn't all that difficult and unless there's something stopping you from burning/suffocating yourself it's quite a flawed power, whereas there's nothing flawed about being able to move shit with your mind.
> 
> It's also way more practical. Look at all the housework Marie gets done without even trying (she looked like she was singing to herself, like it was a Disney movie or something w).



well, she manages to surround herself with fire quite explosively, so I'm fairly certain she's immune to fire.

But yeah, telekinesis is far more practical.


----------



## RivFader (Apr 24, 2009)

Damn, I need a RAW 
And Telekinesis IS far more practical. At least it supports the lazyness


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 24, 2009)

Fu-chan is 110% while Marie is 100% - can Marie scorch brains into nothing?!


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Fu-chan is 110% while Marie is 100% - can Marie scorch brains into nothing?!



Scorching brains to nothing is a feat anyone with control of fire or a flamethrower could accomplish.

So it's nothing special.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 24, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! Marie with a flamethrower?! She's now over 9000%!!!


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 24, 2009)

Marie could telekinetically cut vital parts of the brain and kill someone in an instant. 

Still like Fu-chan better although Marie's power is


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Marie could telekinetically cut vital parts of the brain and kill someone in an instant.
> 
> Still like Fu-chan better although Marie's power is



u been reading Eragon lately?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 24, 2009)

Nope. DnD 3.5 Psionics


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 24, 2009)

then that would be the telepathy discipline no? yup i just checked and that is no psychokinesis discipline power.


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 24, 2009)

Actually, I think there's a psionic discipline called kineticist. But it was long time since I did anything with the dnd psionics, so I might be mistaken.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 24, 2009)

lol @ raw. seeing fu getting owned in full is


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh my god...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Check out the last page. I think that is the asteroid hiding in the clouds. 




That just raises more questions  (Perhaps less when I see a translation)


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 24, 2009)

^ i think ur right


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So anyone with working physics knowledge say if that can actually work? Or they could explain it with sheer willpower keeping it up.

That said I think we may found a source for the Psi limit breaking illness.


----------



## Freija (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry, been away all day... and neglecting this thread for the remainder of it.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome back Freija, the chapter seems to be later than usual.


----------



## Freija (Apr 24, 2009)

I read the raw, so I'm all right.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 24, 2009)

_You read the raw  

Bastard  
_


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

Hohohohoh


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2009)

The Raw came out?

Didn't it come out awhile ago on mangahelpers?


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah it did.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2009)

Came out this morning actually (Lol timezone)

But it's seems like Shrimpy has stuff going on or something because it's been awhile since we had a late translation.


----------



## Tay (Apr 25, 2009)

Just got caught up on this, it's pretty good so far, especially the recent chapters.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Check out the last page. I think that is the asteroid hiding in the clouds.


why would an asteroid need to hide when it's that big? it should be going RAWR i'm going to pwn you all the way back to the stone age!



> So anyone with working physics knowledge say if that can actually work? Or they could explain it with sheer willpower keeping it up.


what are you talking about? you mean about the asteroid being that close to earth and nobody noticing it until it's too late? i could believe that some super trance user could keep the asteroid a secret if he keeps everyone in the media in his control


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

Seriously did Amagi 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kick that asteroid to earth?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2009)

_Anyone have a link to the chapter  _


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

nope just link to raws and translation. anyways 
*Spoiler*: __ 



what makes you think it's the effort of just one man and not all of WISE combined powers?


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

Because you see him 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jump right before it changes path.


----------



## fxu (Apr 25, 2009)

*Psyren 68 by Binktopia*

I accept hugs, kisses, and/or reps.


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

What about dicks/herpes and aids?


----------



## Springlake (Apr 25, 2009)

And large image macros?

Wait, don't answer, you got one anyway


----------



## fxu (Apr 25, 2009)

I was raped!! 


Now I have to see damn images for who knows how long... you defaced my user control panel!


----------



## RivFader (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice chapter, the double spread containing the structure of Root was pretty cool


----------



## BVB (Apr 25, 2009)

Haha Fuu-chan is quite angry if she's mocked because of her loli breasts. :rofl


----------



## RivFader (Apr 25, 2009)

Karotte said:


> Haha Fuu-chan is quite angry if she's mocked because of her loli breasts. :rofl



I'm sure she will forgive him (at least the Hentai artists will )


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

i don't see amagi jump before the asteroid appeared. at best we can see him appreciating the end of the world


----------



## Baub (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow that chapter was cleaned well.


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

So wait... Fuu knew that she was now older than Ageha ?


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

well frederica has had 8 years to find information on ageha and/or maybe ageha mentioned his age while he stayed over at tenjuin's house


----------



## fxu (Apr 25, 2009)

I would totally caress Fuu-chan's loli breasts.

Don't get mad Fuu-chan, I love you!!!!


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 25, 2009)

RivFader said:


> I'm sure she will forgive him (at least the Hentai artists will )



Speaking of which. Hentai artists.

...

Relevant to interest


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> So wait... Fuu knew that she was now older than Ageha ?



Probably observation she's aged and Ageha looks the same. And granny may have said something over the years

Ps: Thanks for the chapter Fxu


----------



## Akatora (Apr 25, 2009)

150 km in diameter...  

No wonder the world of Psyren is a wasteland, come to think of it have wee seen the sun while being in Psyren this time?


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> well frederica has had 8 years to find information on ageha and/or maybe ageha mentioned his age while he stayed over at tenjuin's house



I'm very, very curious 


Also I fucking called it that they were dead in the future.


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gigantic meteor eh? The intrigue tightens


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

How will they get back to the past in time


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 25, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> How will they get back to the past in time



Through a telephone booth.

Seriously though, I see them staying in the future for a _loooooong_ time forwards now.

I mean, with Fuu-chan and Marie around, who wouldn't?


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

we can see now that ageha and company will stay in the future for a long while this time. perfect time for tatsuo to appear and for some fireworks in ageha's bedroom


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> we can see now that ageha and company will stay in the future for a long while this time. perfect time for Tatsuo to appear and for some fireworks in ageha's *Hiryuu's* (If they find him) bedroom



Fix'd because I think that'd be more likely.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wtf is wrong with Ageha Fuu-chans tits aren't that small. Hell if I was him I would be trying to tap that ass. But than again theres 2 other fine ass girls around him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, the underground facility looked pretty impressive from the layout they had early on in the chapter. And I'm glad they started talking about that faithful day that the earth was destroyed. But damn...that was one ominous looking asteroid xDD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 25, 2009)

Fucking awesome chapter. I loves my plot.


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

Granny doesn't know what Psyren really is.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 25, 2009)

The final page got me wondering alittle, It looks nice, but why can we look through it? 
Why don't we see signs of the air being pushed away?

Wouldn't the Buildings already be Blown away by the air when the astroid is this close?


Though It look good and that's the most important thing in a manga


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

The asteroid was quite big, maybe it hadn't entered the ... umm what's it called in English again, that gravitational field


----------



## spaZ (Apr 25, 2009)

Atmosphere?


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah  I love when you forget basic words.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 25, 2009)

So this means now that if the asteroid wiped out earth's population, the WISE may only be located in Japan... Ahhh, I was hoping that the theory that the WISE in Japan were just a branch of a larger group was true

And I think I like AgehaAmaiya better than AgehaMarie


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

Well he said Japan branch, and essentially the entire world, including Japan was wiped out by that asteroid.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 25, 2009)

There probably is other people with powers around.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 25, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Wtf is wrong with Ageha Fuu-chans tits aren't that small. Hell if I was him I would be trying to tap that ass. But than again theres 2 other fine ass girls around him.



Agetha has the right to talk shit, considering the chick greeted him by putting a boot in his face.

Oh an asteroid that big would fill up the sky as soon it got half the distance between the earth and the moon.


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm with Wuzzman, she kicked his head.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2009)

Khojali deal 

Perhaps it didn't hit Japan but some other part of the world? Because that could easily be a city on another part of the world. (Unless someone can prove it?)

Because if a _150km in diameter asteroid_ hit Japan I doubt there would even be ruined buildings which we have seen throughout the series. 


Effects of an Asteroid Impact on Earth

Seriously read this. If you see how much a 1km and 20km asteroid can do imagine what a 150km asteroid could do. 


Impact Event

The asteroid theorised to have cause the dinosaur mass extinction 65 million years ago was just >10 km. (Chicxulbub Crater)

So _150 fucking kilometres..._What. The. Hell.  

But perhaps I should reserve my judgement till the next chapter.

Edit #Hell if I know: I wonder if the mangaka was inspired by that simulation of a 100 km asteroid hitting 3000km south of Japan in the Pacific ocean and what would happen. The clip apparently originated in Japan and was then aired on Miracle Planet.

There was an Youtube clip of it but they took it down but someone did a transcript of the voiceover.


*Spoiler*: _The Earth was curbstomped _ 



I believe whoever put the text over that animation plagiarized NHK's documentary from 2005.

    * NHK's press release (PDF)
    * Wikipedia

It originally had Japanese voice-overs. The YouTube video that was posted originally has been removed due to copyright violation, but here is a translated text:

(00:00) How was the meteorite ( that hit the earth before ) collision? We simulated it. We assume this happend in modern earth to make the size of the meteor or the positional relation of the collision easy to understand.

(00:28) The size of meteor surpass the width of the Hon-Shu ( main island of Japan. Its width is about 200km in most parts. )

(00:41) The point of the collision is the Pacific 3000km south from Japan. The speed of the metor is 70000km/h. It seems uncannily slow because the meteor is too huge.

(01:15) Whole earth crust which is 10km thick is being peeled. This is the crust-tsunami. 4000m depth ocean stick to the crust-tsunami looks like a thin skin.

(01:38) Big fragments, which width is like 1km, soar. Japanese islands is broken into shatters.

(01:56) The fragments soar thousands of kilometers through the aerosphere and then fall to earth.

(02:18) The edge of the crater is 7000m high. It looks like huge mountain chain. The diameter of the crater is 4000km. It swallowed from Guam to part of China. But, it was only the begginning of this disaster.

(02:42) Right after the collision, from the universe, we can see the major player of the abnormal incident. Burning colored huge agglomerate. This is the rock-atmo, agglomerate of vaporized rock. The amount of vaporized rock is about 100-trillion-kilotonne. After bulge quaquaversally, it spread to all direction at a burst.

(03:29) 3hours after the collision at south of Japan, rock-atmo reach Himalayan mountains. The wind speed of the rock-atmo is 300m/h. It raid Himalayan mountains as 4000 degrees C firely winds.In the world that covered with rock-atmo, snow melt at once and dry off before making river.

(04:08) (1day after the collision), rock-atomo reach Amazon, backside of the collision point. Because of high temperature, trees break into a spontaneous flame one after another. Jungle turn into sea of fire in a blink. 1day after the collision, earth is covered with rock-atmo at last

(04:49) Rock-atmo cover the earth over a year. It is the same that many suns appears close by. Sea, the home of life, is also gotten in the shift.

(05:16) Short time after covered with rock-atmo, sea come to a boil violently. Vast amounts of heat from rock-atmo makes seawater fly off. Savage evaporation makes sea-level lower at 5cm/min.Bared bed of the sea is exposed to the heat and begin to melt like lava.

(06:00) 1month after the collision, this is the earth's surface taken away rock-atmo. Sea , which average depth was 4000m, disappeared without a trace.

(06:16) [the Mediterranean Sea]

(06:22) At that time ( this indicates the real collision happend before ), it was not long since the first life on earth was born as microorganism. They must be suffered a lot.

(06:56) The earth seems to be full of nature and peacefull at first glance. But there were many meteorite collisions. We - life on the earth survived through the repeated suffering.

The timing was based on the original video.


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

That was pre-entering the atmosphere, it would've shrunk considerably.

Would still be gigantic though.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2009)

*Edited above post with stuff on a simulation of a 100 km asteroid hitting the Earth.*

That would be true (Bits burning up that is) but still I don't think it hit Japan because there would be nothing left there on the surface when there clearly is.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 25, 2009)

150 fucking kilometers of magical asteroid. I mean this asteroid changed the air so much it unlocks psy ^_^. In all seriousness an asteroid that big would probably make the earth look like a cracker after one generous bite to the side. Knock the earth out of axis, push the planet closer to the sun, while fucking with the moons orbit, in fact if the earth is liable to lose mass if it ever got hit by something that big I doubt we would still have a moon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2009)

150km asteroid, I'm surprised the is still even mildly habitable to be honest.


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'd think the air would be unbreathable for a much longer period than just 10 years.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2009)

^This  (For all the other comments on this page)

Mars asteroid moons are only 8 km and 28 km respectively. So yeah.

I thought that it might be a mistranslation but then I remembered 2channel was talking about 150 km as well .

Hopefully it really is a magical asteroid or I'll be really tempted to add this to Did Not Do the Research.


----------



## fxu (Apr 25, 2009)

New set!

Thy PSI is far greater than anything imaginable. Thou is our leader. I give thee my utmost loyalty. *LONG LIVE AMAGI.*


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2009)

good chapter. expected a bit more movement with the plot but the comedy was great. Amamiya's reaction was funny as well.

Fuu chan looked sexy when she blushed though.


btw, Janus > Amagi


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2009)

"You can die for all I care" 

As for the 150 fucking kilometre asteroid I really wonder if the mangaka just pulled a large rounded number out of his head which sounded threatening enough.

Or granny is overestimating it's size?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2009)

_Good chapter  

150km

Now I take physics 

There shouldn't be anything if that hits this planet  
_


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2009)

^Oh good I was hoping for someone to verify it.

If you reduced the size of the asteroid by a factor of ten I think it'd be much more plausible. Definitely cause an extinction event but the Earth would still be spinning.

Perhaps even smaller than that to make more sense.

Edit: I think the asteroid size had people WTFing over at 2channel too.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2009)

_Man 

The asteroids that caused the mass extinction 65 million years ago were devastating (I believe in the multiple impact theory) 

The aftermath caused the very air to turn into poison and over 90% of flora and fauna were killed

This lasted millions of years

The aftermath of a 150km asteroid impact is ... 

Well think about blowing up Mars and then doing it again about 7 times 

This is the very epitome of a lack of research  


_


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2009)

I love this series but when stuff like this happens... 

I'm hoping something happens in the next chapter which makes this somehow make sense. I don't know, the asteroid turns out to be an asteroid space monster?


----------



## fxu (Apr 25, 2009)

Wait till we get further information about the asteroid.

it was predicted that the asteroid wasn't going to hit Earth, but then it changed routes... obviously the WISE had something to do with this.

Maybe they reduced the impact just enough Earth wouldn't evaporate. Obviously this asteroid and the result of the impact caused for the environment to awaken PSI in the people... maybe this asteroid isn't a normal asteroid.

You cannot apply real-word physics into a sci-fi manga.

Because if we do, then the whole manga falls apart.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2009)

Like people said it's a magical 150 km asteroid.

But it's going to be a long wait for the next chapter to find out what's going on.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2009)

_fxu does hold a valid point 

This is sci-fi manga  

Our logic is in a whole other dimension than there logic 

:ho 
_


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 25, 2009)

What's so confusing? Its obvious that the WISE used the asteroid to wipe out human kind, using PSI to bring it into the path of earth, and also probably slowing it down so that it wouldnt completely destroy it


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2009)

I've been re-reading the third round arc and I got to the bit about the meteor it was 1.1m in diameter (And the impact crater was to scale.) but the fragments were missing (and their were footprints leading away from it) I bet it'll come up again as something in the story later on.

That said the mangaka has surprised us before so I'll try not to freak out so much over these asteroid developments but _150 km_? *Que kneejerk reaction*


@Nick: The reaction to the asteroid is if it hit there is no way the earth would be like it is in the future viz there chunks taken out of it, atmosphere still fucked, and so on. Possible firestorms in the sky blah blah blah.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

perhaps humanity did all they could like shooting the asteroid with nuclear missiles so at least the planet has a chance of surviving? or maybe it's 150m asteroid instead of 150 Km?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2009)

Or other psychics tried to deflect the asteroid to reduce the damage.


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 26, 2009)

Do you guys actually think it ended up hitting earth?

Obviously the mangaka just took some bonking huge number and then had it _not_ hit earth somehow, at least not at full force (the Wise blasted it to pieces or something. Hell, psi seems to be able to do anything).

Also, this isn't a sci-fi manga (and honestly I'm yet to see even a single element that might make it so). It's genre is mainly fantasy.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 26, 2009)

"Uroboros" ? the mangaka is playing Resident Evil 5? 
epic chapter we finally get full details about what happen ( even if the dates changed)
the scene with amamiya and ageha was epic also!


----------



## Freija (Apr 26, 2009)

Uroboros is not from RE5... go read up on it.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 26, 2009)

Someone already added the Psyren reference


----------



## Akatora (Apr 26, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Man
> 
> The asteroids that caused the mass extinction 65 million years ago were devastating (I believe in the multiple impact theory)
> 
> ...




I think you got it wrong there, It was between the Devon and Triatic as far as I recall that the most extreme mass extension took place which first took out 90% and then took out another 90% of the remaining life
THough been a year since I heard of it so can't remember if it was at that time or earlier.


The astroids that took out the dinosaurs atleast the one that hit in the mexican golf was a bullseye, if i recall right alot more sulfer in the ground there aswell as some other stuff that when heated up and gotten into the air it mess up even more, it's about a single percent of our world where the ground would be containing as troublesome soil as this spot.

90% of al life take out by the Astroid? I'm quite sure it was somewhere between 60-70% (ofcause if your speaking about the larger animals that's another story)


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2009)

_Excuse me then  

I think I had my time frame mixed up 

Regardless though the very air would be for the most part poison to most living things 

I got that part right  
_


----------



## Freija (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, but.... isn't it ? I mean look at the surface.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't get it. If an Asteroid that large hit the earth it would knock the earth out of orbit and either cause it to burn up closer to the sun and become a massive desert, or freeze in another ice age. But this time it'd be permanent.

Maybe WISE kept the earth in orbit in order to protect their own survival.  But Damn, that's some powerful Psy.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 28, 2009)

The asteroid becoming a second moon of sorts which cause the development of Psy abilities? I could work with that. There is precedent of planetary bodies capturing asteroids as satellites (Such as the Martian moons) and if it was explained in a way which allowed me to suspend disbelief...bring it on I say.

Anything other than it crashing into the planet I could deal with.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 28, 2009)

Why everyone gives so much shit about the asteroid? to me it is just an accident that happen because of agehas influence in the past,nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 28, 2009)

Because it's fun to argue, make up crazy theories and generally try to bring logic and SCIENCE into somewhat fantastical reality.  

Alternative theory: We latched onto anything that will make discussion and stave off boredom for this week where there is no chapter. Frederica's breasts (Or lack thereof :teehee) can only take us so far.

I like the alternative theory


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 28, 2009)

I love the killing look on amamiya face when Frederica said that Ageha loves Marie big boobies


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 28, 2009)

But talk about blowing up your chances though. I mean, she was totally looking for reunion sex wasn't she?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 28, 2009)

Her dressing scene was made perfectly though.... the mangaka would be great for some doujinshi


----------



## Akatora (Apr 28, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> But talk about blowing up your chances though. I mean, she was totally looking for reunion sex wasn't she?



hmm hard to tell, but she did seem to be teasing him.

Also she surprised me in the positive direction when the hood went down, she actually looked pretty good.(she just have her mood swings)

There's also the option that they have grown more than he think, but because of her outfit and her being compared to Marie, it looks like nothing


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 28, 2009)

Ageha wants a women with a figure. Wants wrong with that?


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2009)

Fuu has a figure. (for those who like small breasts.)


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 28, 2009)

Just because your nipples bounce a little when you jump doesn't mean you have a figure


----------



## Akatora (Apr 28, 2009)

As I said it is possible that her cloths might be decieving a little


For a sample of this take a look at Isane from Bleach, shes way larger than she looks in her Shinigami uniform


----------



## Freija (Apr 30, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I don't get it. If an Asteroid that large hit the earth it would knock the earth out of orbit and either cause it to burn up closer to the sun and become a massive desert, or freeze in another ice age. But this time it'd be permanent.
> 
> Maybe WISE kept the earth in orbit in order to protect their own survival.  But Damn, that's some powerful Psy.



Depends, they redirected the asteroid, not a stretch to think that they slowed it down as well.


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 30, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Depends, they redirected the asteroid, not a stretch to think that they slowed it down as well.



Yeah, it actually a rather credible theory. The force needed to redirect it can't been much more (or much less) than what's necessary to slow it down.


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2009)

So, I have a possible spoiler here. Unfortunately no pictures yet and so it cannot be verified yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



48 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2009/05/02(土) 14:24:53 ID:uv3jbyZp0
    ＣＡＬＬ，　69 転生の日②

    ２０１０年、突如地球に近づく隕石！！
    避難する人々・・・迎撃用のミサイル・・・
    そして、人類に何かが齎される！？


    ２０１０年１月７日
    「転生の日」
    「ミサイルによって破壊された隕石片が」
    「地上を蹂躙している頃・・・・」
    「巨大隕石【ウロボロス】の中から現れた」
    「人の知る【宇宙】の圏外からやってきたそれがー・・・」
    「形を変えていった」
    「見た目にはゆっくりとだが実際は遥かなスピードでー・・・」
    「地球をすっぽりと包み込んだ」
    「ー地表では大地を貫く幾億の稲妻が」
    「あらゆる電子機器とシステムを破壊し」
    「その光の鉤爪はまるで卵の殻を剥くかのように」
    「大地を引き剥がした」
    「空と大地は反転しー・・・」
    「その後空へ巻き上げられ消えた文明は残骸となって再び地上へ降り注いだ」
    「死体も・・・崩壊を免れた街も覆いつくすようにー・・・」

    『転生の日を地上で生き残った者も数多くおったんじゃ
    だがＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅによる人間狩りが始まった
    奴らは生存者を捕らえ異形の兵隊を生みだし新しい秩序を創ろうとしている・・・』
    『隕石・・・！（そんなものをどうやって・・・）』

    ＊雨宮の思考
    （天戯弥勒が引き寄せたとでもいうの？でもいくら強力なサイキッカーだとしてもー・・・
    何十万Ｋｍも離れた巨大な隕石の軌道を変えるなんてそんなバカな・・・！？）
    『（きっと何かカラクリがある・・・Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅが隕石を呼び寄せた「引き金」がどこかに・・・！！）』
    ＊アゲハの思考
    『（隕石・・・
    隕石・・・俺どっかで似た話を聞いたような・・・こんなデカイやつじゃなくて
    もっとうんと小せえヤツが落下したってニュース・・・
    なんだっけ・・・）』
    『もう一つ聞きたい事がー・・・
    八雲祭というサイキッカーの行方をしりませんか？』
    『ー知っとるよ』
    『そこからはー・・・俺達にも話をさせてくれ』

    場面が変わり地表で助かっているヒリョーサン
    3Ｐにわたって解説です
    落下から助かったが禁人種に襲われそうになったところを誰かに救われます

    朝河の窮地を救ったのは
    未来世界に一人残ったタツオ！！
    荒野の彼方へと二人は消え行く・・・！！




I can't understand enough of it to settle the science-of-an-asteroid-impact arguments but what I can tell (via GOOGLE TRANSLATION) is:

*Spoiler*: __ 




All electrical systems were wiped out.
Meteor Fragments destroyed by missiles
WISE goes a-huntin'
Mutant soldiers (!!!) attack/capture the survivors
Amemiya wonders how Miroku got the power to change the orbit of the asteroid.
Mentions of Hiryuu and Tatsuo () can't tell whether it's a new scene or just conversation.





Please note this cannot be verified hopefully we will get images soon.


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2009)

lol google translations are superior.

Nice job Wave.


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2009)

Lets kick Naruto out as well


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 2, 2009)

yes but theres not enough battle manga so lets wait till Beelzebub becomes a little better and Naruto is better than Bleach anyway


----------



## Nightfall (May 2, 2009)

I don't think Naruto is that bad... just the fandom


----------



## Goodfellow (May 2, 2009)

I think Naruto has been pretty solid through and through (we had a few arcs that dragged out but I found them bearable if not actually _good_). And the latest arc kicked ass

Then again I don't actually visit any Naruto parts of this forum


----------



## Freija (May 2, 2009)

No fanservice?


----------



## RivFader (May 2, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> You can count with me



Me aswell


----------



## El Torero (May 2, 2009)

*SPOILER PICS*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malumultimus (May 2, 2009)

If any series were to take Bleach's place, it'd be Reborn!

I was pretty against the spontaneous Reborn! hype recently (seriously, their fans are fanatical) but after seeing some pictures of Japan where I recognized a lot of Reborn! toys/advertisement, among other things, it seems Reborn! has really hit a popularity streak all across the board. Reborn was even with Naruto, Luffy, and Ichigo up in front of that Jump photo recently (while Allen Walker was way in the background, lulz).


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2009)

Link removed

Unokpasabaxaki has attempted to translate the spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a space amoeba of sorts? Fascinating what happened.


----------



## Penance (May 2, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *SPOILER PICS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



...So what exactly happened?


----------



## El Torero (May 2, 2009)

Penance said:


> ...So what exactly happened?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tatsuo appears and saves Hiryuu


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2009)

I think I found some panels (Ok, two) from the Akamaru Jump Psyren chapter. Which range from 'Dawww' pek to 'Uh what is she doing?' 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

Oh Frederica


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 2, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Me aswell





Sakata Gintoki said:


> You can count with me



ok from now on Bleach isn't on the top 3, Its Psyren any one who says Bleach is a Big 3, just isn't up to date 

So i now announce the new and improved big threee *drum rolls*
One Piece
Naruto
Psyren


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2009)

Lol. A real shounen big three would be Psyren, Full Metal Alchemist, and Claymore


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

The Big Three is by no measure of quality. It's a measure of how known it is to the masses.

You ask your common person these day of three manga, chances are they'll give you the names of the Trinity.

That's all there is to it.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2009)

Which is why it pretty much is One Piece, Naruto, and Bleach.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

Exacta


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 2, 2009)

yeah and thats exactly what pisses me off, Good manga like Psyren doesn't get the praise that it deserves Naruto is good, One Piece is awesome, Bleach sucks, but it is widely known so it has to be in the big 3. thts bullshit, i think it should be quality not quantity


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2009)

But One Piece needs stop being considered awesome for people to really want to make the switch from popularity to quality.....


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

They've also been out for 5+ years, going on 10+ soon I think.

Wait for Psyren to get that many before you start complaining.


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2009)

But I live for Bleach's lulz and freaky plot twists! Some of the designs are not that bad either.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

Sorry Waveblade. Defending Bleach in the KL2 means you're instantly ostracized. They read _good_ manga, you see?


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> They've also been out for 5+ years, going on 10+ soon I think.
> 
> Wait for Psyren to get that many before you start complaining.



Pysren as pretty much outdone all 3 in the past 10 chapters....


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 2, 2009)

not One Piece, its in a league of its own and Naruto is pretty ok too, maybe Bleach, but if Bleach just started we would be in the SS arc so, but Psyren has a lot to do to surpass OP, but its definetly better Bleach


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

They also have anime, and far more promotion than Psyren.

It's not whether it's good, it's how well it is communicated to the masses.

Naruto, Bleach and One Piece are.

Psyren isn't.


----------



## Freija (May 2, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Lol. A real shounen big three would be Psyren, Full Metal Alchemist, and Claymore



Claymore is a bad shounen version of Berserk... but whatever... and when I see something top HxH/One Piece in the shounen verse I'll lol.


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sorry Waveblade. Defending Bleach in the KL2 means you're instantly ostracized. They read _good_ manga, you see?





Charlotte Coolhorne is what made me actually start reading it. So I guess I never got into it for it's story anyway.


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Wuzzman said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. A real shounen big three would be Psyren, Full Metal Alchemist, and Claymore
> ...



And there are those that say that Psyren is a shounen version of Gantz. But I never read Gantz so I can't really comment on that.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> not One Piece, its in a league of its own and Naruto is pretty ok too, maybe Bleach, but if Bleach just started we would be in the SS arc so, but Psyren has a lot to do to surpass OP, but its definetly better Bleach



The day when someone admits One Piece isn't in a league of its own is the day the shounen trinity isn't based on popularity. Damn do you even know how many people MUST feel the same way about Bleach and Naruto?


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 2, 2009)

yes yes yes its Toriko, AFTER Naruto ends the big three is gonna be like
One Piece
Toriko (its been rocking the manga charts)
Gintama/Psyren/Reborn




Wuzzman said:


> The day when someone admits One Piece isn't in a league of its own is the day the shounen trinity isn't based on popularity. Damn do you even know how many people MUST feel the same way about Bleach and Naruto?



no not really i've never seen anyone praise Naruto or Bleach


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2009)

I could see Beezlebub up there in future years. Sket Dance also has a chance.


----------



## Sin (May 2, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Claymore is a bad shounen version of Berserk... but whatever... and when I see something top HxH/One Piece in the shounen verse I'll lol.


Agreed on the Claymore point.

I also don't see what the hell this has to do with Psyren D:

(not your post Peter but the argument itself)


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

People are arguing that Psyren should replace Bleach in the Shonen trilogy.

I'm telling them that's stupid since the Trilogy represents popularity amongst the masses, not quality.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 2, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> People are arguing that Psyren should replace Bleach in the Shonen trilogy.
> 
> I'm telling them that's stupid since the Trilogy represents popularity amongst the masses, not quality.



This point can't be stressed enough.

Being part of the trinity doesn't somehow make a manga better.


----------



## Freija (May 2, 2009)

Sin said:


> Agreed on the Claymore point.
> 
> I also don't see what the hell this has to do with Psyren D:
> 
> (not your post Peter but the argument itself)



Me neither


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2009)

I want Psyren to be more popular but not so popular it's forced to continue until no one has any idea what's supposed to be going on any more.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

Just let the mangaka do his thing is my opinion.


----------



## Freija (May 2, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> I want Psyren to be more popular but not so popular it's forced to continue until no one has any idea what's supposed to be going on any more.



Forced to continue 

I doubt you need to force a manga-ka to milk cash out of his manga.


----------



## Penance (May 2, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Just let the mangaka do his thing is my opinion.



I agree...but if the Top 3 were based solely on quality, I'd think it could be Psyren,Reborn, and...I don't know what else...


----------



## Reincarnation (May 2, 2009)

Penance said:


> I agree...but if the Top 3 were based solely on quality, I'd think it could be Psyren,Reborn, and...I don't know what else...


guh reborn sucks...its childish, boring, cliched, and predictable


----------



## Penance (May 3, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> guh reborn sucks...its childish, boring, cliched, and predictable



Hey, where's your sig from?  (before the next chapter of Psyren is out)


----------



## Nightfall (May 3, 2009)

Well Alive- The Final Evolution isn't bad at all either... a bit darker than Psyren though...Still I'm not too sure about the direction it's going in now...


----------



## El Torero (May 3, 2009)

I don?t still understand Toriko. Why is so popular? 

Belseboob is awesome, they have the potential to enter in the Big 3.


----------



## Reincarnation (May 3, 2009)

Penance said:


> Hey, where's your sig from?  (before the next chapter of Psyren is out)


it from air gear you should try it its a great series . but i will warn you to not expect much from the plot


----------



## Freija (May 3, 2009)

Air Gear was great when tricks were actually involved.

So until like chapter 30.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 3, 2009)

_(delusions deleted)_

Reborn! would be the next in line.

I was bewildered at the random boost in Reborn's popularity not that long ago (I used to defend Reborn! in the face of cocky DGM fans), but a few things made me think it's universal. Including a lot of ads and toys in Japan. Maybe every series has stores flooded with merchandise, but this cements it as at least no longer being obscure. I also found it interesting in that Jump spread: Reborn was with the Trinity's protagonists in front of the crowd (as a comparison, Ageha and Allen were in the background).

But this is really irrelevant, isn't it?

I think most people agree, the Trinity is One Piece, Naruto, and Bleach - and it's not something you gain or lose. It's a title those three series share and that'll never change.

Maybe one day there'll be "The New Trinity" or some other fancy nickname to refer to a cluster of series, but "the Holy Shounen Trinity" is and will always be OP/N/B and so shall it always be. Anything else would be something completely different.

Yes?


----------



## Sin (May 3, 2009)

^ I checked the last two pages and the only deleted post was an accidental double post.

The hell are you talking about?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 3, 2009)

Reborn is a pretty poor series overall. The first 80 or so chapters are okay and funny enough, but nothing really remarkable. Admiteddly, I like the concpet and comedy, opr I would have stopped reading. But It felt like reading Negima all over again, but without a harem aspect and a different story. That is to say, early stuff was kind of meh. Current Rebon is abosultly atrocious as well. The whole series has fallen apart. I haven't even read the last 10 chapters or so. 

On Psyren, it keeps getting better and better. I suppose it's the fact it's new and still in its beggings. even so it's great. Call it generic if you please, but psychics are always entertaining. I like the time fookery that is going on!  Also, all top tiers look to have pretty interetsting powers, and the lack of the speedblitz crap in this verse is refreshing.

---
When I first started with Air gear I thought it was going to be a vague sports manga with haxs or something. I was pretty damn annoyed when they completly abadonned the sports part......


----------



## Malumultimus (May 3, 2009)

Well, I don't disagree, but you could say the same about Naruto or Bleach. Regardless, the Trinity is a specific group not some title you reign with. There was no Trinity before them and won't be after them, in my opinion.

As for Psyren, as much as I love it, I kinda' just can't see it being popular. And a lot of Psyren fans have already stated, they don't even want it to get that sort of acclaim, so...



Sin said:


> ^ I checked the last two pages and the only deleted post was an accidental double post.
> 
> The hell are you talking about?



I'm pretty sure I posted it.

I remembered typing it.

Unless I've lost my mind...


----------



## Sin (May 3, 2009)

^ Exactly.

It's two pages back. So I don't get the whinning in your post about posts deletion.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 3, 2009)

Oh...wut? <.<

I swear to God it wasn't there when I checked before. :urgh I checked twice at two different times, even.

I apologize...


----------



## Tayimus (May 3, 2009)

Yare yare... 

I haven't posted in a long time but since _actual_ Psyren discussion died down a bit (honestly, who cares if Psyren gets more popular, so long as it doesn't get cancelled?) I wanted to ask something.  The big question a few chaps ago was why Ageha and the rest weren't at the WISE's Declaration of War.  Well this has been bugging me for the longest... Why wasn't Matsuri there to fight the WISE?  

She, out of all the Drifters 'cept maybe Ageha, seems to be to want to stop them yet she wasn't there.  On top of that even in this changed future where Elmore's kids actually survive, we still dont see Matsuri.  And I think it'd be important (not to mention sensible) for her to be at the lil "meeting" where Elmore explained the future to Ageha/Amamiya.  For that matter, she should've been there to help save the two of them...

I dunno... Has anyone else been wondering about this?

EDIT: I dunno if this has been posted already but I found the cover for Volume 5--


*Spoiler*: __ 





Damn Ageha and Kabuto look badass in that pic!


----------



## blazingshadow (May 4, 2009)

kabuto looks like a zombie. as for matsuri she probably died as well but nobody knows how it happens


----------



## Reincarnation (May 4, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Air Gear was great when tricks were actually involved.
> 
> So until like chapter 30.


lol yeah i know what you mean but IMO the only real thing thats holding that series back is the annoying ass over haxxed main character, and the recent uprising of gundams and mech's 

other then that its great for the awesome duoble spreads and character designs...O!G's only real talent


----------



## Freija (May 4, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> lol yeah i know what you mean but IMO the only real thing thats holding that series back is the annoying ass over haxxed main character, and the recent uprising of gundams and mech's
> 
> other then that its great for the awesome duoble spreads and character designs...O!G's only real talent



You mean big titted characters ?


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2009)

_Any spoilers yet  _


----------



## Freija (May 4, 2009)

Depends what you classify as spoilers.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2009)

_Anything relating to the new chapter count as spoilers to me  _


----------



## El Torero (May 5, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Anything relating to the new chapter count as spoilers to me  _



There is a summary and pics in previous pages.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically more Elwood Talk and Tatsuo saving Hiryuu


----------



## Freija (May 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tatsuo is back now?


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2009)

Hiryu = Oboro right?


----------



## Freija (May 5, 2009)

No ?????????????


----------



## El Torero (May 5, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *SPOILER PICS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Bumping


----------



## Jicksy (May 5, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> You mean big titted characters ?


OG and his female anatomy... cant disagree there. 

about the spoilers
*Spoiler*: __ 



tatsuo is bk!??!?!?! awesome. his weapon thingy was cool despite its weaknesses


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> No ?????????????



I forgot who Hiryu was.


----------



## Freija (May 5, 2009)

Hiryu is the dragon guy.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 5, 2009)

is that tatsuo in that pic? he doesn't seem to have a core anymore


----------



## Baub (May 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow Tatsuo has the same hair style of that star commander.


----------



## Freija (May 5, 2009)

That can't be him.


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Hiryu is the dragon guy.



Why can't you bastards just say Asaga so I can recognize the damn name.


----------



## Freija (May 6, 2009)

Because he's Hiryu...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 6, 2009)

Interesting spoiler pics 
i predict death of someone!!!


----------



## Freija (May 6, 2009)

Oboro will survive.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Oboro will survive.


Stop crushing my wishes


----------



## Jicksy (May 6, 2009)

but its true... he will, even if hes slightly gay for ageha :ho


----------



## Freija (May 6, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Stop crushing my wishes



Oboro is awesome.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Oboro is awesome.


Hey,we disagree


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2009)

Oboro is awesome. 

*Vote Count*:

_Awesome_: [2]

Freija 
Darth

_Not Awesome_: [-499] 

LoserLivingHitokiri


----------



## Freija (May 6, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Hey,we disagree



Hiko > Kenshin.


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Hiko > Kenshin.



Who's Hiko?


----------



## Freija (May 6, 2009)

LH knows what I'm talking about


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Hiko > Kenshin.


* It doesn't have any effect on LH anymore*



Darth Ruin said:


> Who's Hiko?


epic win, you sir deserve a rep!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 6, 2009)

awesome sums it up pretty well


----------



## Haohmaru (May 6, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Who's Hiko?


How can you not know Hiko and know Kenshin?


----------



## Countach (May 6, 2009)

this chapter might lack tits


----------



## Goodfellow (May 6, 2009)

But perhaps it will make up for it with the manluv?


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 6, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Hey,we disagree



Oboro pawns


----------



## blazingshadow (May 6, 2009)

> Why can't you bastards just say Asaga so I can recognize the damn name


because asaga is his last name and hiryuu (dragon)is his first name


----------



## Freija (May 6, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> But perhaps it will make up for it with the manluv?



You like manluv, don't you!


----------



## Majeh (May 6, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> How can you not know Hiko and know Kenshin?



i know kenshin but dont know hiko. 

i correct myself, and yes Hiko > Kenshin.


----------



## Freija (May 6, 2009)

Majeh > both of them


----------



## Malumultimus (May 6, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> because asaga is his last name and hiryuu (dragon)is his first name



Yup. Anyone who's ever played/watched/read more than 5 things Japanese knows that "ryu" means "dragon" and thus...is used several buttloads in shounen.

And we should be on a first-name basis with the characters. So not only is Hiryuu easier to remember, but it makes more sense to refer to him as such.

Actually, some people in this thread have just flat-out called him Dragon.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Majeh > both of them


Lol Freija.... your minions cant do nothing about Kenshin awesomeness and fandom!
How the hell a old geezer  like Hiko can look same for over 15 years... give me a break.
Hiko was just strong in words,nothing else ,nothing more. I bet his taking drugs in order to look young 
Kenshin>Hiko all the time and all the way


----------



## Freija (May 6, 2009)

Yeah and that didn't affect you anymore you said.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Yeah and that didn't affect you anymore you said.


SO my point is... that Oboro hasnt done anything important in the series yet...Hell even Kabuto is more important than him.


----------



## Jicksy (May 6, 2009)

^ didnt he heal so n so's wounds that time? other than that i cant think of anything significant.


----------



## spaZ (May 6, 2009)

Ya and Kabuto finally did something useful for the first time last chapter. At least Oboro saved some of them...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 6, 2009)

If it wasnt for Kabuto Ageha and others would be dead many chapters ago.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2009)

If it wasn't for Oboro Ageha and Asaga would have died a long time ago.


----------



## Freija (May 7, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> SO my point is... that Oboro hasnt done anything important in the series yet...Hell even Kabuto is more important than him.



Saved Ageha and Hiryu...


----------



## Goodfellow (May 7, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> SO my point is... that Oboro hasnt done anything important in the series yet...Hell even Kabuto is more important than him.



With that line of thinking, has _anyone_ done anything important:?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 7, 2009)

You forget that there is another one that can heal besides Oboro quite more effective and faster,Kabut in other hand has unique ability which saved everyone many time sform sure death.


----------



## Freija (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, except he isn't in Psyren... and they would've died without Oboro...


----------



## Agmaster (May 7, 2009)

ITT spaz is wrong for hating on Kabuto.  Carry on.


----------



## Freija (May 8, 2009)

Kabuto sucks ass.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 8, 2009)

Kabuto is cool, if he learned rise he would make the whole fucking team suck ass lols


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2009)

Kabuto with Rise + a decent burst or Trance would be a much better character than what we have now.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 8, 2009)

yeah but every story has a weak character


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2009)

Kabuto is indeed cool... if only he could train with his ability and then learn a burst finishing move  then he would kick anyone's ass ( besides ageha and amamiya


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 8, 2009)

i like the idea of Oboro joining WISE that would be cool, i mean he doesn't really have a purpose for being there everyone else does.
Amamiya, Ageha - Main characters, trying to change the past
Hiryuu - Save Tatsuo
Kabuto - Trying to win the lotto


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2009)

There is no reason for Oboro to join WISE. It's not like he's going to just join for the hell of it.

In other news, I still have no clue who Hiko is.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 8, 2009)

Hiko??????


----------



## Freija (May 8, 2009)

Kabuto is useless unless he learns some combative moves.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 8, 2009)

he will, he's had some character development in this arc


----------



## Freija (May 8, 2009)

Hopefully...


----------



## Hat Hair (May 8, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Kabuto with Rise + a decent burst or Trance would be a much better character than what we have now.



Shao says hello.

Speaking of which, since Shao seems to be one of the more adept at trance, he could help Kabuto broaden his ability and teach him Rise on the side. I'd actually like to see these two interact.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> There is no reason for Oboro to join WISE. It's not like he's going to just join for the hell of it.
> 
> *In other news, I still have no clue who Hiko is*.


mo matter how many times i see this , i like it XD
Hiko is Kenshin master, he was the one that trained Kenshin into a hitokiri!!!

And lol, why would WISE take Oboro with them?


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2009)

Well, it's possible they might kidnap Oboro to use as a test subject to place a Tavoo Core in him.

Sorta like what they did with Tatsuo.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 8, 2009)

I prefer the theory that he'll do it himself though. It seems a bit more "Oboroish"

Either way, Ageha needs a worthy rival beyond raging fragfest Dholokai


----------



## Freija (May 8, 2009)

I just realized that Goodfellow = The Teacher  or wtf you called yourself.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 8, 2009)

The_Teacher made people think I was some old guy, so I changed it a year ago

'sides, I believe most people identify me through the avatar anyways


----------



## Freija (May 8, 2009)

That's what I did now... get your ass back to the blender, needs way more oldfags.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2009)

I know, saw it yesterday


----------



## RivFader (May 9, 2009)

Scan is out on MH.
Interesting.....


----------



## Waveblade (May 9, 2009)

Well it was this morning for me. That said the scanalations are out.

 Pick one.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, it was a really interesting chapter.


----------



## Waveblade (May 9, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> I'm hoping something happens in the next chapter which makes this somehow make sense. I don't know, the asteroid turns out to be an asteroid space monster?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hah, I think I may have called it. Weird cosmic ectoplasm thing it is. Space Amoeba?

And Tatsuo still has his core. I wonder who he met since we last saw him?


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2009)

Is it just me or did he have different design?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 9, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Is it just me or did he have different design?



lolz, i thought you left NF for good Peter, haha...


----------



## Waveblade (May 9, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Is it just me or did he have different design?



Yeah his hair looked like it grew out a bit, the clothes changed and physically he's grown quite a bit. Oh and he exchanged his rifle for a smaller gun I liked the rifle better


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> lolz, i thought you left NF for good Peter, haha...



I got unbanned


----------



## Waveblade (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Translated chapter seems to suggest space blob comes from beyond the universe I support this 100% bring on the things-man-was-not-supposed-to-of-let-alone-comprehend and the Great Old Ones and Outer Gods  

But wonder how Cthulhu felt about some amoeba doing what he's been waiting to do for ages. 

And what exactly happened to the mass after it hoovered the earth? 

The Far Realm? Yesplz Series needs more Mind Flayers/Illithids anyway.


----------



## Smoke (May 9, 2009)

Whao, tweest.


I thought the whole earth destruction had been caused by hoomuns. DAMN!!!!!


Pretty sweet tho.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 9, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> That's what I did now... get your ass back to the blender, needs way more oldfags.



Perhaps

Anyway, so know we kinda know why at least the asteroid didn't completely fuck up the earth. It was hollow (not the Bleach kind. I hope)

Either way, the space opera intrigue tightens

And oh yeah, I don't know who's the uke and who is the seme out of Hiryuu and Tasou, but one thing is certain. There will be fanfics:ho


----------



## blazingshadow (May 9, 2009)

hiryuu is the seme i think


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Perhaps
> 
> Anyway, so know we kinda know why at least the asteroid didn't completely fuck up the earth. It was hollow (not the Bleach kind. I hope)
> 
> ...



DO IT!


And yeah, and that small one that crashed into earth was prolly just a test.


----------



## TicoTico (May 9, 2009)

Phew! Just finished Day of Rebirth 2 and.. What can I say. A damn exciting series!


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, I've gotta ask you guys.. Ever since they said Nemesis Q is a program with 'many different minds(/goals) behind it'.. I couldn't help but think Team Drifters from the future were the ones who created Nemesis Q. What say ye?  Any other neat theories out there I should be aware of?

The re-appearance of the Children (Shao ) was mightily bad-ass.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 9, 2009)

it has a woman as the spokeperson for the whole operation so i think it was matsuri


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2009)

I don't think so, Ageha would recognize the voice and no one has the "nemesis" power so far.

And considering they were supposed to die in Psyren during this trip that limits the chances of it being them a lot.


----------



## Nightmare (May 9, 2009)

_So  

I just gained respect for Tatsuo 
_


----------



## Sin (May 9, 2009)

Well at least the author of Psyren realized an asteroid that big couldn't possibly hit Earth.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 9, 2009)

Another good chapter. Nice to see Tatsuo back. 

Also the thing covering the planet is intriguing as well.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> Well at least the author of Psyren realized an asteroid that big couldn't possibly hit Earth.



They're usually 3 chapters ahead so


----------



## Waveblade (May 9, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Perhaps
> 
> And oh yeah, I don't know who's the uke and who is the seme out of Hiryuu and Tasou, but one thing is certain. There will be fanfics:ho



Actually I think it's the more popularest pairing Japan-side. And future!Marie is drawn naked/mostly!naked the most.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2009)

Wait what ?


----------



## Waveblade (May 9, 2009)

If you check out the fansites hiryuu X tatsuo seems to pop up the most.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 9, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I don't think so, Ageha would recognize the voice and no one has the "nemesis" power so far.
> 
> And considering they were supposed to die in Psyren during this trip that limits the chances of it being them a lot.



Or not just return to the past (present:?). I mean, I'm pretty sure they've completely lost track of the telephone booth by now



Waveblade said:


> Actually I think it's the more popularest pairing Japan-side. And *future!Marie is drawn naked/mostly!naked the most.*



Relevant to interest:ho


----------



## Waveblade (May 9, 2009)

I've been thinking that Nemesis has moved themselves some pocket dimension watching the timeline unfold. Make sense so they wouldn't be constantly altered by a changing timeline.



			
				Goodfellow said:
			
		

> Relevant to interest


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2009)

Waveblade don't hold out on us.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 9, 2009)

Matsuri...possibly dead, hopefully not Wise monster.


----------



## Waveblade (May 9, 2009)

If you have a pixid account you have the best chance of finding what you are looking for:ho Account needs to be set up for R18 though

Admittedly it is a small selection but it will surely grow.


----------



## Waveblade (May 13, 2009)

Chapter 70 pictures are here and they are pretty good  

*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __ 



-Oh hai there Haruhiko and Chika (On a bike?) nice to see you around.
-Shiner and Grana are rocking those suits.
-Ooh Kagetora, Matsuri and Ian! 
-Ian "Crazy Eyes" dies  from healing too much 




I can't believe this fell back to the second page.


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2009)

new guys?

That looks cool.


----------



## Waveblade (May 13, 2009)

Here is the script that came in just before the pictures.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Source : 2ch
Credits : ???
Verification : Pending
ＣＡＬＬ，　70 転生の日③

?根?内部で作業をするこの男は・・・！？

なにやら作業している晴彦
そこへ迎えに来たのは嵐の妹　千架
アゲハの前に晴彦・嵐・千架
シャオ根の施設の電力を晴彦の電磁ｎでカバーしてもらっているとアゲハに説明
アゲハは10年前影虎を殺そうとしていた事を許してはいないようだ

その前に・・・アゲハや・・・
お前さん達は10年前の世界からタイムスリップしとるんだね・・・？
返事はせんでえぇ
元々予想はついておる・・・ワシは予知の力で世界の崩壊する様を見た・・・
昔お前達と同じようにサイレンの世界へ行った旦那の記憶も見ておる・・・
そして現在・・・変貌した世界も　この眼で・・・な
要するに　全て同じ世界・・・ハッキリとわかったぞい・・・
お前達はネメシスQの力で10年の時の流れを行き来しておったんじゃな』
『八雲祭も時の旅行者だったんだろう・・・？
どうやらお前達とは事情が少々違うようだが・・・』
『祭先生はどこ？！』
『あれからオレと晴彦は雹堂さんの天戯弥勒探しを手伝っていた
お前達が消えた後あの女は一人で動いていた
仕事も何もかも放り出して消えたのさ　
たまに雹堂さんに連絡をよこすくらいで・・・
お前達を失った怒りと悲しみか・・・話せない秘密があったからなのか単独でＷ･Ｉ･Ｓ･Ｅを追いかけ始めたんだ』
アゲハの思考（消えたオレ達を探そうとしていたのかもしれない　だから影虎さんを巻き込みたくなくて・・・）

『オレ達の天戯弥勒探しは唯一繋がりのあった犬居の死で前に進まなかった
奴が何者なのか・・・出生　潜伏先も不明のまま2009年が終わりかけていた頃ー・・・
宣戦の儀の前日　雹堂さんが目を覚まさぬボロボロの八雲祭を抱きかかえ帰ってきた
Ｗ･Ｉ･Ｓ･Ｅの居所をつきとめて・・・単独で挑みに行ったのさ
焦って天戯の罠にハマり返り討ちにあったらしい
あんなに怒っている雹堂さんは初めて見たな・・・
守れなかった怒り・・・頼りにされなかった自分への怒り
幸い八雲祭は生きていたが高熱にうなされ体には奇妙な紋様が浮かび上がっていた　
どうやらサイキッカーの攻撃で発症したものらしく・・・
ＣＵＲＥ使いのイアンでも治すことのできない病だった
そしてー・・・八雲祭が倒れ俺達が宣戦の儀に行くことはなかった
俺達はエルモアの力を頼ることに決め　
目覚めぬ八雲祭を連れこの天樹院の病院で誕生の日を迎えたのさ』

八雲祭が目覚めたのは誕生の日が終わってから
じっとここで我慢しているのはできないと影虎
祭も一緒に行くと・・

地上はもはや地獄と化していためくれあがる大地に死体の山・・・
生存者をたすけだす影虎や祭　キュアで治すイアン
多くの生存者を助けていた祭達の前にシャイナとグラナが・・・

『うーい　生存者発っけーんと』
『影虎・・・全員ここから早く退避させろ・・・！！私が時間を稼ぐ・・・！！』
『ん・・・お前サイキッカーか・・・？』
『このシャイナとグラナが皆様を安全な場所へお連れ致しましょう
唯一の楽園　アストラル・ナーヴァへご招待します・・・！？』
『Ｗ･Ｉ･Ｓ･Ｅ・・・？！』
『イアンと夢路と東雲を連れて行け?根?を絶対に気づかれるな・・・！！』
『お前強そうだな・・・　バースト使いか・・・？
いや・・・オールマイティーに突き抜けてるタイプか』
『お前達が戦って勝てる相手じゃない・・・！！』
『闘るのか？その体で・・・全力だったらいい勝負になったろうに・・・残念だ』
『愛してるって・・・何万回言ったら俺を頼ってくれるんだ』
『影虎さん』
『行け』
『長生きしろよ』
『残念だ』

『八雲祭と雹堂さんについて知っているのはそれだけだー・・・
イアンはその後誰の忠告も聞かず治療を続けー・・・
48時間後　30人の重傷患者を治療し眠りについた
脳を酷使しすぎたイアンは二度と目を覚ます事は無かった』

イアンの死に動揺するけが人達

『あ　あのッ・・・！！
ケッ・・・・・・！！ケガに・・・は！！！
ケガ人のひとはッ・・・ボクの所へ来て下さい・・・！！！』
『ヴァン君・・・？！』
『ボクがな・・・治します・・・・・・
だから落ち着いて・・・下さい・・・！！！』

凄絶なる祭達の死！！
そして言葉と共に開く
少年（ヴァン）の心ー！！


----------



## RivFader (May 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, those spoilers look awesome. *waits for translation*


----------



## Baub (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Waveblade


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 14, 2009)

epic chapter is epic!!! made my day ,really


----------



## RivFader (May 15, 2009)

Still no translation or a betetr RAW available 
Oh well, save the best for last


----------



## ashurum (May 15, 2009)

Briefed on waterboarding during a 2002 Congressional meeting.

Translation for chapter is out.  Still crappy raw.


----------



## fxu (May 16, 2009)

*Psyren 69 by Binktopia

Psyren 70 by Binktopia*


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2009)

Wonderful 

*goes to read*


----------



## Goodfellow (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ian died a man's way of dying


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Grana looks amazing in a suit.

But he ended Matsuri and Kagetora


----------



## Waveblade (May 16, 2009)

I wonder if this will be the last day of rebirth chapter or the backstory will continue into next week?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ian, Matsuri, Kagetora, you guys went out being awesome. Still sad though.

Anyway we seem to have a name for psychicers talented in all three areas 'Almighty'. Interesting. Also the Chika is Caprico theory seems to have been busted. (Although we still haven't seen Caprico again some people in other forums have been thinking that she is the source of Matsuri's disease in this chapter. It would fit with what we have previously seen about her; biological horrors a plenty.


----------



## fxu (May 16, 2009)

I do not approve of the Chika = Caprico theory.

In other news, Chika has a good pair of melons :3... I wanna fondle them along with Marie's!


----------



## Jicksy (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so kagetora and matsuri did die, what a way to go though... now for what ageha/amamiya will do from here... wonder what tatsuo has in mind, and why is he all alone still anyway... or is he?


----------



## Akatora (May 16, 2009)

A good chapter this time, personally last weeks chapter felt way to short.

Impressive with that guy's death from overusing his healing power


----------



## El Torero (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I bet you Matsuri illness was made by the 4th Commander, the girl.

Now that I think, the girl is the only one we haven´t see what was she doing in 2010.r

Also, lol with Marie being flitred and girls being jealous of her


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2009)

_I can't wait till the Star Commanders get their asses kicked  _


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

Grana is so badass, no matter what timeline.


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2009)

_I especially can't wait for the trashing of Grana and Miroku  _


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

You're all just afraid of how amazing Grana is.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2009)

Great chapter.

Definitely prefer Shiner and Grana in their suits rather than their crazy outfits lol.

Well, it was nice to see what happened with Matsuri and Kagetora. I hope they managed to live.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 16, 2009)

i just came with a theory. everytime ageha and company go to the future they see the future where they disappear from the past and never come back. when they go back to the past the future changes as well to account for whatever ageha and the others find out about psyren and how much stronger they get in the future but so far it still isn't enough to change the future to a satisfying future where things are all good and stuff

BTW leopard matsuri is hot


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> You're all just afraid of how amazing Grana is.


_We will see how that plays out when Kyle faces him :ho _


Jetstorm said:


> Great chapter.
> 
> Definitely prefer Shiner and Grana in their suits rather than their crazy outfits lol.
> 
> Well, it was nice to see what happened with Matsuri and Kagetora. I hope they managed to live.


_I want them to live so badly

And Ian too  
_


----------



## Freija (May 18, 2009)

Matsuri dead  saw this coming, also too anti-climatic "you're from the past" too lame dammit, so fucking lame.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 18, 2009)

probably the best chapter so far. I can't wait to see agehas and amamiya's face and how they will react  to their "deaths".


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 18, 2009)

I highly doubt that matsuri and kagetora are dead. I wonder if the markings on matsuri are some sort of tavoo experiment.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 18, 2009)

Hahaha Psyren is like crack, I read it all from chapter 1 to chapter 70 in two days. Fantastic manga with a great cast of characters.


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> probably the best chapter so far. I can't wait to see agehas and amamiya's face and how they will react  to their "deaths".



They were meant to die at the hands of the wise but by them saving the kids in the past that made sure that they are alive in the future thats how they saved Ageha and Amamiya. 

Im sure if they watch the tape then Ageha and Amamiya are going to be there


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2009)

KAGETORA!!!!!!!


----------



## Tempproxy (May 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> They were meant to die at the hands of the wise but by them saving the kids in the past that made sure that they are alive in the future thats how they saved Ageha and Amamiya.
> 
> Im sure if they watch the tape then Ageha and Amamiya are going to be there



If they watch the tape again no one should be there because Granny doesnt die the kids dont show up to the declaration of war. And Ageha and co at that time were in Psyren.


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Im pretty sure they will still face the wise and their declaration of war 

But i think attention is going to avert to Ageha and co trying to find a way to stop the asteroid


----------



## Freija (May 18, 2009)

Worst chapter in my opinion, the secret was like a no brainer apparently.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 18, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Worst chapter in my opinion, the secret was like a no brainer apparently.



I thought it was awesome, what didnt you like about it and what secret are you refering to?


----------



## Waveblade (May 20, 2009)

The pictures seem to be late this week so I'll link you to the possible spoiler and translation of said spoiler.

NarutoSarutobi

Now I'm going to go to sleep soon. This means the pictures will probably be uploaded then.


----------



## Jicksy (May 20, 2009)

spoilers're seemingly interestin... especially the bit at the end


----------



## Spike (May 20, 2009)

apparently the spoilers were true.


----------



## El Torero (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Van confirms AgehaxMarie is Canon


----------



## blazingshadow (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



poor shao...


----------



## Penance (May 20, 2009)

Lol...Van....


----------



## Waveblade (May 20, 2009)

Van is great 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Shao still has feelings for Marie too? Ouch. And we have contact from the Phone Operator!


----------



## Tempproxy (May 20, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Van confirms AgehaxMarie is Canon




*Spoiler*: __ 



Isnt that just wrong, I mean Ageha should know better.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 20, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that just wrong, I mean Ageha should know better.



*Spoiler*: __ 




So wrong?

Or so RIGHT in so MANY ways?!!

Marie


----------



## Waveblade (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



To get technical Van has only really confirmed Marie -->Ageha. Not sure about if he returns any feelings (Which I think are probably mixed between, Yay she lives!...lol boobs and holy shit she's like a kid back in the present this is so weird stop being such a creep dammit)


----------



## Goodfellow (May 20, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> To get technical Van has only really confirmed Marie -->Ageha. Not sure about if he returns any feelings (Which I think are probably mixed between, Yay she lives!...lol boobs and holy shit she's like a kid back in the present this is so weird stop being such a creep dammit)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Uhuh. It's no secret that Ageha is pinning for Amamiya.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 20, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol Nah just plain creepy, its funny though just looking at their past self many would assume Frederica would turn out to be the babe but that isnt the case because she is as flat chested as Amamiya . All in all though I cant see Ageha getting with Marie its just to ewwwwwwwww and there is always Amamiya.


----------



## Waveblade (May 21, 2009)

Another spoiler picture


----------



## Dimeron (May 21, 2009)

Wow, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



didn't realize Van is so much shorter than Shao.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 22, 2009)

it's because his psy slows his aging


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2009)

I don't understand why Ageha would go for Marie if Fuu chan is right in front of him.

tsk tsk.


----------



## Waveblade (May 22, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> it's because his psy slows his aging



That's an interesting idea but is there any evidence (pages? i don't know) to support it? He could simply be short or Shao is very tall.



Darth Ruin said:


> I don't understand why Ageha would go for Marie if Fuu chan is right in front of him.
> 
> tsk tsk.



Fuu chan seems to delight in setting him on fire, I don't think he's into that. Also I don't think he into Marie like she is into him.


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2009)

Look at Van's body. His shoulders and arms are very very childlike.

I wouldn't be surprised if his aging was slow.

Then again, he might just be very thin. I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 22, 2009)

> That's an interesting idea but is there any evidence (pages? i don't know) to support it? He could simply be short or Shao is very tall.


you serious? the guy is shorter than ageha and amamiya if you scale it with either other shao or van panels so it's obvious it's not shao. and have you ever heard of wolverine and his ultra healing powers (or any anime character that regenerates quickly without using lifespan like naruto or kanda from dgrayman) giving him lots of longevity?

he basically is using his healing/regenerating powers on himself to slow his aging process. that is the first and only thing i thought when i saw him


----------



## Waveblade (May 22, 2009)

Good Point.

-- stream of consciousness alert -- 

Extremely high metabolism he must have, all those cakes and sweets over the years but still a skinny little thing. But the brain is powered/fueled by glucose and psi uses alot of brain power especially healing as we have seen.

Therefore Van is using up his body's fatty acids and glucose while he uses his healing psi (Which has probably seen constant use over the years so his craving for sweet stuff may have increased) which is why he is a skinny thing.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 22, 2009)

that was a quick reply...


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2009)

He's using fat to power his Psi? 

Interesting, but it's not consistent with everyone else. Oboro doesn't use fat to power his Cure. Ageha and the others don't use a physical fuel. It's all about mental energy.


----------



## Waveblade (May 22, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> that was a quick reply...



Actually I was answering Darth Ruin and you managed to post a minute before.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 22, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> He's using fat to power his Psi?
> 
> Interesting, but it's not consistent with everyone else. Oboro doesn't use fat to power his Cure. Ageha and the others don't use a physical fuel. It's all about mental energy.



Why not?

Energy is energy, as long as you know how to convert it. Maybe Van figured out how to use his own cure to burn his own fat, and then he continues by using his cure to channel the newly released energy as mental energy instead?


----------



## Waveblade (May 22, 2009)

It's Out!

RAW plus Shrimpy translation

It's Official


----------



## fxu (May 22, 2009)

*Psyren 71 by Binktopia*


----------



## .access timeco. (May 22, 2009)

So the woman on the messages is really Nemesis Q, huh?
Damn, I was so sure it Nemesis Q would be Kabuto or Oboro (somehow they would be able to return alive and keep living until the "future time") - I mean, quite weird that NQ stopped recruiting people after they got there. If one of them was Nemesis Q, it could be part of the program "keep recruiting people until my past self become a part of the game as well".

Well, after the W.I.S.E. being completely new characters, the same about the person behind them... I really hope Nemesis Q will not be a random new person, it really ruins the suspense.


*still sad the W.I.S.E. didn't turned out to be the Elmore kids and their leader Oboro or even Ageha himself*


----------



## Waveblade (May 22, 2009)

My crack theory is that Nemesis is Ageha's sister Fubuki. Or she is somehow involved.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That cover page is epic. And hints at something more twisted to MD than we thought 

It's gonna be so disconcerting the next time we're back to the normal time, and we're with the kids again 

Oh no, Ageha's mind is being broken by the paradoxes 

Oh god Van  He said it outloud and their reactions are priceless  Oh Van, you little champion, now Shao's getting it 

Fu and Amamiya  

OSHI-

The Q has fucking arrived 

And he appears to be in quite a mess. IS THAT A TAVOO CORE? 

Shit's going down


----------



## .access timeco. (May 22, 2009)

Oh, yeah, Fubuki... completely forgot the girl.

@Taurus
I don't think it's the paradoxes. He seems to be simply worried about the kids. Changing the future is like killing the new "Elmore Woods" they knew. I mean, in a new future they could be completely different people (the most obvious would be Van, who would still be like he was if Ian didn't died when everyone needed a healer), so it's like the grew up kids he met now would be completely new people who would be erased of existence due to his actions (keeping the same example, the talkative and open Van would cease to exist).


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 22, 2009)

That's kinda what I meant.


----------



## .access timeco. (May 22, 2009)

Oh, ok XD
I thought you were talking as if Ageha was trying to understand how his actions would affect the timeline and how it would all make sense due to the time paradoxes and all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 22, 2009)

More that his actions in the past would remove this aspect of the kids in the future.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 22, 2009)

i wonder who the fuck is Nemesis Q. It must be someone we've seen before.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2009)

Hopefully we'll get more answers concerning the true nature of Nemesis Q in the next chapter. 

Marie having a crush on Ageha was so obvious. I was kinda amuse about Shao having a crush on Marie


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 23, 2009)

Oh lord Van, letting the cat out of the bag like that was funny indeed. Poor Shao and Marie. 

We are even about to see the person behind Nemesis Q? This round just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## GoGoFire (May 23, 2009)

Where the heck did it mention that W.I.S.E was the one hunting her?


----------



## blazingshadow (May 23, 2009)

nemesis q is made up by many ppl no just one. the female voice is probably their leader and is probably a trance user as well. to me it's not psyren's atmosphere what gives the drifters their powers but most likely the female voice behind nemesis q who awakens them with her trance and psyren's atmosphere improves their abilities. that way she and the rest could have some insurance in turning them to dust whenever they deem necesary

then again it might just be the towers grana is making what awakened their powers but that would mean that ageha will eventually get cheap shotted if he doesn't do anything about it


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2009)

An excellent chapter. fuu-chan's even hotter than usual.

thanks for the release fxu!


----------



## Kiryuu (May 23, 2009)

i wonder who agehas going to take with him on this rescue mission.


MARIE likes ageha...


----------



## Goodfellow (May 23, 2009)

Whoah, the intrigue tightens even more!

Seriously, this manga is a rollercoaster. It goes faaaaaaast


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuu-chan>Shao>Marie>Ageha>Amamiya

Van is a shota and Kyle pimps everybody

That is all


----------



## Nightmare (May 23, 2009)

_What a chapter  _


----------



## Freija (May 23, 2009)

I MISSED AN ENTIRE CHAPTER BEING.... something 


edit: 10 bucks says matsuri.


----------



## TadloS (May 23, 2009)

I'm loving this manga so far. I hope that Psyren will get anime adaption.


----------



## .access timeco. (May 23, 2009)

What if the one behind Nemesis Q is the HUUUUGE community of alien microorganisms covering the Earth? Like it would have a single coletive mind or something like that.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 23, 2009)

.access timeco. said:


> What if the one behind Nemesis Q is the HUUUUGE community of alien microorganisms covering the Earth? Like it would have a single coletive mind or something like that.



Very doubtful, we know that NQ is a program so that likely leads to him been created from a psy user.


----------



## Red Viking (May 23, 2009)

Kiryuu said:


> MARIE likes ageha...



I hope so too, she's an awesome character.  But man, on that subject, I gotta say I really hate love triangles.  90% of them end up with the main character choosing the obvious person who is usually the female lead and/or the first girl to show up, which makes me wonder why the writer even bothered in the first place.



Freija the Bitch said:


> 10 bucks says matsuri.



I'll see your 10 and raise you 20.



TadloS said:


> I hope that Psyren will get anime adaption.



I think that's a foregone conclusion at this point.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 23, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> I'll see your 10 and raise you 20.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think that's a foregone conclusion at this point*.



How so have any credible sources?


----------



## Red Viking (May 23, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> How so have any credible sources?



Not at all.  Call it a hunch.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 23, 2009)

> i wonder who agehas going to take with him on this rescue mission.


amamiya and shao seem like good candidates. the rest can go to fight the WISE. the box teleporter guy and marie should provide fast transportation though so it's probably going to be them


----------



## Akatora (May 23, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Whoah, the intrigue tightens even more!
> 
> Seriously, this manga is a rollercoaster. It goes faaaaaaast
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think I missed something or did you simply make an assumption with Fu?

I noticed she didnt seem happy about what was said, but if it was Agetha, Shao or simply feeling left out that was bugging her I couldn't tell


----------



## Arcanis (May 23, 2009)

Frederica likes Marie, obviously.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 23, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> Frederica likes Marie, obviously.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 24, 2009)

it can't be Matsuri, if it was Amamiya would recognise her too


----------



## fxu (May 24, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


>



loli on loli is amazing.


----------



## Waveblade (May 24, 2009)

I know it's a photoshop but it's still brilliant.


----------



## Arcanis (May 24, 2009)

You know

loli Fuu-chan >>>> grown up Fuu-chan

Seriously


----------



## Goodfellow (May 24, 2009)

Akatora said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just made the assumption that seemed funniest to me personally


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 24, 2009)

what would happen if Nemesis Q dies in the future?


----------



## Tempproxy (May 24, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> what would happen if Nemesis Q dies in the future?



You mean the programmer of Nemesis Q, either way I am sure steps have been made to cover options like that by Nemesis Q.


----------



## Waveblade (May 24, 2009)

But the phone operator claims if she (possibly they?) is discovered by WISE/killed "all will be lost". Although I agree a backup system for stuff like this would be a good idea.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2009)

A backup system? Lets be less optimitic and more realistic hmm? I seriously doubt a Psy program as complex and Nemesis Q would have a backup. Especially if it's being run by one person.

I'm curious though. Does the operator of Nemesis Q really need Ageha's help? It'd be so much smarter to ask the Elmore Children for help. Surely she's aware of Root's presence by now..


----------



## spaZ (May 24, 2009)

Lets hope the real NQ is hot.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 25, 2009)

i don't think that there are only 5 WISE. Theres gotta be more bases. Imo i think there are about 2/3 Wise bases and the one currently is the weakest base except for the leader Grana/Junas (can't remember). Fuck we been seeing so many allies its time for more enemies. Nemesis Q is probably an ally too.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 25, 2009)

Well Nemesis Q could ask elmore kids help but she said that she needs agehas and amamiya's powers alone,remember the kids cannot travel in the past


----------



## Tempproxy (May 25, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> i don't think that there are only 5 WISE. Theres gotta be more bases. Imo i think there are about 2/3 Wise bases and the one currently is the weakest base except for the leader Grana/Junas (can't remember). Fuck we been seeing so many allies its time for more enemies. Nemesis Q is probably an ally too.



There are still the elders of Wise and I am sure the leader/ creator has some power houses stored away somewhere. As far as Star commanders I think what we have seen is it for them. Unless the division Star commanders in world wide.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 25, 2009)

Actually, I think this new development will lead to Amamiya and Ageha meeting the actual resistance. You know, those guys the WISE said they were hunting?

Nemesis Q is probably a result of the leader's or the inner circle's psi.


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I want to meet the resistance.

It'd actually be cool if the resistance absorbed ROOT.

and NQ would join with Ageha and Co to form the ULTIMATE RESISTANCE.


----------



## Waveblade (May 27, 2009)

It's that time again people. 

 This week's possible spoilers and the partial translation and thoughts 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol Marie is leader because she won a rock, paper, scissors game  and holy shit it's the fake cops from the first chapter! :amazed


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 27, 2009)

spoiler pics


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Penance (May 27, 2009)

Oboro said:


> spoiler pics
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Heh heh...


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuu has a crush on ageha too it seems


----------



## Goodfellow (May 27, 2009)

Oboro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> fuu has a crush on ageha too it seems




*Spoiler*: __ 



Technically, you could see that in last weeks chapter on her expression, but yeah

Relevant to interest. Ageha is pimpin'


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 27, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Ageha makes every single girl he comes into contact with want him.....He's truly a master pimp.


----------



## Junas (May 27, 2009)

It has been a while since I've posted in here. Psyren in the last few past chapters has been epic win! I'm hoping that sometime soon we will meet up with more WISE commanders. The 5 or 6 we've met so far seems like too small of a group. It's mind boggling how the world came to be this. So damn addicting to read!


----------



## blazingshadow (May 28, 2009)

can't see the pics...


----------



## Waveblade (May 28, 2009)

I think that's because the post linked straight from the temp server they were on.

Luckily I uploaded and posted them elsewhere and have the links.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth (May 29, 2009)

Goddamn Fuu chan is hot.


----------



## TadloS (May 29, 2009)

Phew, finally finished coloring. Took some time with this.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2009)

Every chick that lurks around ageha gets a crush on him, wtf is this crap


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2009)

^^Main character syndrome.


----------



## Waveblade (May 29, 2009)

^^Exactly even the guys want him! 

It's probably his _real_ psi ability.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2009)

Snake is different, but Ageha?? whats so sexy about him? he is awesome and strong and stuff but come on he is not James Bond


----------



## Waveblade (May 29, 2009)

I'm just putting out some explanations  But I agree he is nowhere in their league.


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2009)

_Ageha is a guy you can trust and count on  

That must be why the girls like him 

 
_


----------



## Inugami (May 29, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Ageha is *a guy you can trust and count on*
> 
> That must be why the girls like him
> 
> ...



I know a lot of those type of guys are in their late 20's and are still virgins


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2009)

_ 

Girls still like em though 

Hes just not getting anywhere  
_


----------



## Waveblade (May 30, 2009)

Hai guise RAW chapter 72 is out


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 30, 2009)

wohoooo thanks for the raws!


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2009)

screw raws, when's the scan coming out!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 30, 2009)

screw on OM i want HQ psyrens!!!


----------



## TadloS (May 30, 2009)

Who is that girl in new chapter?  Can't remember her.  Where is my translation?


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2009)

I think it's just Fuu wearing new clothes.


----------



## TadloS (May 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, it's Fuu. Somehow didn't recognized her.


----------



## fxu (May 31, 2009)

*Psyren 72 by Binktopia*

Hugs, sex and/or rep is accepted.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 31, 2009)

Marie is the champion of RockPaperScissors  That's great


----------



## bravin_time (May 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, is Usui meant to be someone we already know? Cos  the way its worded at the end makes it seem that way (and if so, my bet would be that he's Elmore's husband, mostly because they have the same kinda face)




Also, does anyone else think its possible that nemesis Q's master is Ageha's sister? 

Being Ageha's sister and all, I wouldn't be surprised if her psy abilities were epic enough to spawn nem Q, and going by her demeanor earlier on I highly doubt that she would punk out from a mere asteroid smashing into the earth.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Fxu and Binktopia for the great quality chapters!


----------



## Waveblade (May 31, 2009)

bravin_time said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The two guys in the end are from the very first chapter where they played fake cops.

The Nemesis = Fubuki theory has been brought up alot but I suppose we will find out in a few weeks.


----------



## nick1689 (May 31, 2009)

Who's this Usui fella? By what they wrote a the end, it seems that we're supposed to know who he is

Great chapter though, full of lulz


----------



## fxu (May 31, 2009)

For those of you who don't remember Usui and Miyake.

First chapter. Sniffing the phone booth. Fake cops.

If you still don't remember, start reading from *this page*.


----------



## nick1689 (May 31, 2009)

Oh, them. Interesting... I wonder if theyre a third party, or work for the Wise? Im guessing theyre doin their own thing

Do we know why they were looking for the Psyren cards back in the first Chap?


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2009)

fxu said:


> *Psyren 72 by Binktopia*
> 
> Hugs, sex and/or rep is accepted.



I <3 U.


----------



## Waveblade (May 31, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Oh, them. Interesting... I wonder if theyre a third party, or work for the Wise? Im guessing theyre doin their own thing
> 
> Do we know why they were looking for the Psyren cards back in the first Chap?





Nope. It is still a mystery but I must say I find it amusing that Usui seems to be just chilling reading a book. It'd been perfect if there was some tea in the scene as well.

What I noticed was that Usui's clothes seem to be ragged. This is unusual because the main players in the future (WISE and Elmore Woods) have clothes that are in good repair. Another faction/group?


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Nope. It is still a mystery but I must say I find it amusing that Usui seems to be just chilling reading a book. It'd been perfect if there was some tea in the scene as well.
> 
> What I noticed was that Usui's clothes seem to be ragged. This is unusual because the main players in the future (WISE and Elmore Woods) have clothes that are in good repair. Another faction/group?



Well, So far 2 groups have been confirmed. Root and the WISE.

A group called "The Resistance" has been mentioned by the WISE, but their name hasn't popped up since.

Now, it's possible that Usui is part of The Resistance. If so, why is he hunting Nemesis Q? So that theory doesn't really make any sense..

It's also possible that Nemesis Q's programmer is part of The Resistance, but I kind of doubt that as well because Usui would have to be part of the WISE to want to hunt down this woman.

So chances are, Nemesis Q's Operator and Usui's group are completely different factions that have yet to be mentioned or shown.

Which means more PSY USERS!


----------



## Kiryuu (May 31, 2009)

the new chapter was cute, i never pegged marie as the leader tho. the kids are pumped for the first big outting with ageha. 

does anyone know what amaiya was wearing!? it looked like a cape to me. 

im seeing some sparks between fuuchan and ageha or is that just me?


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 31, 2009)

they'd have to be pretty darn strong to avoid WISE for what 10 years now, so maybe the are on a level above the WISE (except Miroku) or they are probably allied with wise and there are probably WISE bases like 3 bases with unknown characters or something. Plus i would like if Usui and the other dude are evil, Psyren lacks villains to be a long battle manga.


----------



## nick1689 (May 31, 2009)

Psyren lacks villians? WTF is the WISE then? A group of nancies who sit around all day drinking tea?

They practically destroyed the whole earth ffs, how more villainous can you get?


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, but from what we've seen, WISE is small.

They have like 5 Star commanders and one of them is dead. That leaves the other 4 + the Elders.

So in theory, WISE is pretty small.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2009)

Rock, Scissor, Paper, making important life-changing decisions since 200 BC.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 31, 2009)

After all this Ageha and co need to go back into training because they are shit compared to the kids. Then again the kids have had years to perfect their skills.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 31, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Rock, Scissor, Paper, making important life-changing decisions since 200 BC.


This!
I doubt that Agehas sister  is the creator of Nemesis Q.I think the creator of the Nemesis Q is someone that we know. For example it could be Matsuri  from the future that created Nemesis Q that could explain that she is the first that traveled in the future.


----------



## Waveblade (May 31, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Yeah, but from what we've seen, WISE is small.
> 
> They have like 5 Star commanders and one of them is dead. That leaves the other 4 + the Elders.
> 
> So in theory, WISE is pretty small.



The Star Commanders could be one group of several across the world.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 1, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Psyren lacks villians? WTF is the WISE then? A group of nancies who sit around all day drinking tea?
> 
> They practically destroyed the whole earth ffs, how more villainous can you get?



The WISE is only 5 pplz that we know of, for all we know Miroku could be DEAD and The Star Commander 3 got his ass handeled to him easily by Shao. The WISE looks real weak right now, so i think that there are way more WISE bases left unrevealed. 

and i don't think that Nemesis Q's creator is his sister, if it was Ageha wouldn't say " i don't care if she dies or not", i don't think Ageha has a bitter rivalry against his sister


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> The WISE is only 5 pplz that we know of, for all we know Miroku could be DEAD and The Star Commander 3 got his ass handeled to him easily by Shao. The WISE looks real weak right now, so i think that there are way more WISE bases left unrevealed.
> 
> and i don't think that Nemesis Q's creator is his sister, if it was Ageha wouldn't say " i don't care if she dies or not", i don't think Ageha has a bitter rivalry against his sister



I severly doubt that Miroku is dead. He's the final villain. Not to mention the person who started WISE and probably the strongest person alive at this point.

Also, Even if Nemesis Q was Ageha's sister, how would he know? of course he wouldn't shun his sister but he doesn't know who the operator is. So it's still a valid theory.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 1, 2009)

_So who is this old guy at the end  

Where is Shiner 

Whats up with that crazy ass building at the end 

Who is the operator 

When do I see Grana get his ass kicked by Kyle 

These are just the first questions in my mind

I do love this manga  
_


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2009)

The old guy at the end is the fake cop from the first chapter that tried to steal Ageha's Psyren Card.

Shiner is probably back at his base beating up fodder and crying his eyes out.

No idea about the building.

Grana > Kyle

The Operator for Nemesis Q is also a mystery.


----------



## BVB (Jun 1, 2009)

fxu said:


> For those of you who don't remember Usui and Miyake.
> 
> First chapter. Sniffing the phone booth. Fake cops.
> 
> If you still don't remember, start reading from *this page*.



damn, I really forgot about those 2.. and I also forgot that Ageha had a sister..

I really shoul reread psyren.


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2009)

who is usui? did we meet him before? 

nvm i just saw the post above me 

wow bring back chapter 1 characters


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2009)

HE'S THE FAKE COP IN THE FIRST CHAPTER THAT TRIED TO TAKE AGEHA'S PSYREN CARD!!!

Sheesh. How many times have I said that.


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> HE'S THE FAKE COP IN THE FIRST CHAPTER THAT TRIED TO TAKE AGEHA'S PSYREN CARD!!!
> 
> Sheesh. How many times have I said that.



not enough times


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 1, 2009)

ageha's sister can't be nemesis q's operator. it's not like ageha is deaf and can't tell her sister's voice from a stranger's over the phone/radio/telepathy thingie


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 1, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> The old guy at the end is the fake cop from the first chapter that tried to steal Ageha's Psyren Card.
> 
> Shiner is probably back at his base beating up fodder and crying his eyes out.
> 
> ...


I know who he is literally but what is he in relation to the story

Hes still crying  

I figured as much 

Kyle > Grana :ho 

I'm stumbled on the operator as well


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a picture for you people. The cover of volume 6.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Darn shame about the girls not appearing as well but I suppose they are being saved for the future arc 

And Van looks so much like a young Ian it's kinda scary. I think it's the hair.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 3, 2009)

Possible Spoiler of the Week


*Spoiler*: __ 



451 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2009/06/03(水) 16:59:46 ID:GSJ7sRjB0
ＣＡＬＬ，７３　”偽帝”

謎の城にはためく旗・・・
碓氷、その正体とは・・・

『１０年前が懐かしいな　三宅・・・
私達がこの現在を手に入れる為に奔走した　あの日々
ネメシスＱの赤いテレフォンカード』
『そろそろ鹿児島へ発った方が』
『焦るな　愚民を手なずけるのも仕事だ』

城内を見回る碓氷と三宅・・・
碓氷は自分を天草四郎時貞の生まれ変わりと信じさせ帝国を作り上げたようだ

『さあ　カタをつけに行こうか　ネメシスＱを見つけ出して・・・　殺す！』
「もう国は出来た　ネメシスＱ　もはやお前を生かしておく理由はひとつもない」

夜科　雨宮　エルモアウッド　根を出発して2日目・・・

『成程　まさかこんな方法があるとはな　ＰＳＩの使い方ってのは奥が深いぜ』
『『イエーイ』』『魅惑の深海ツアーときたもんだ』『魚群だ』
『きれい・・・海はまだ生きているのね』『ホーホッホ　いかがかしら！！　
カイルのマテリアル・ハイとマリーのテレキネシスによる潜水モード！！
これで鹿児島までひとっ飛びよ！！感謝なさい　あんた達！！』
『ありがと　カイル　マリー』『おめーはずっと寝てただけだろーが』
『お前達を一酸化炭素中毒にしてやろうか！！』『このバカ』

『疲れたかマリー』『ふー』『休憩だ　一度上がろう』
『ここはどの辺？』『あれが鹿児島の佐多岬です』
『ここからは地図をあてにし過ぎないほうがいい　隕石のせいで地形が変わってるからな』
『一旦海岸に上がって夢喰島の位置をちゃんと確かめましょ　グルグル海の中を迷ったらマリーに負担がかかるわ』
『そうだな 全員しっかり体を休めてから夢喰島へ上陸しよう　
少し周辺の状況を探った方がいい』

『じゃあ周りを見てくる』『オレも行く』
『ちゃんと休んでなさいよ　マリー』『うん！』

『うん　夢喰島はこの方向だ』
『おーい　アゲハ』
『ん　ああ　ごめん』
『もう　何ボーッとしてんのよ』
『どうやったら強くなれるか考えててさ　
暴王の流星の弱点をカバーする・・・新しい発想を加えないと・・・！！』

突然三人の周りの砂浜が渦を巻く
『！！』『！！』『見つかってたみたいね』『そーみたい』
Ａ『ムクロ島・・・？　キシキシ　オマエ達　そこに一体何の用だァ・・・？』
Ｂ『もしかして俺達が探してる誰かに会いに行くんじゃないのかナ～？』
Ｃ『コイツは一手間省けたゼ！！　洗いざらい喋らねえとブッッッ殺す！！！』
アゲハ『Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅめ・・・！！』
Ｃ『オレ達がワイズ？クハハ　冗ッッ談じゃねえぜ・・・！！』
『『『俺達はネオ天草特化戦闘部隊”脳獣”』』』
『ネオ天草・・・！？』

偽帝・碓氷の野望！！
その矛先が
アゲハ達にー！！




worlds most dangerous countries = Brief run down of spoiler.

Since I am tired and cannot stay up waiting for any spoiler pictures to be uploaded this can't really be confirmed yet. 
Pictures will probably show up as soon as I go to bed


----------



## Newton (Jun 3, 2009)

Kyle < Grana = Shao

Kyle rapestompage T minus 3 chapters

Just throwing this out there, what about the operator being Ageha's mother?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 5, 2009)

psyren raw 93

To Love-Ru Chapter 151 (Read Online via Manga Helpers)


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, somehow Usui's little empire has working guns and vehicles.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 5, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, somehow Usui's little empire has working guns and vehicles.





*Spoiler*: __ 



WORKING GUNS EPIC


----------



## fxu (Jun 6, 2009)

*Psyren 73 by Binktopia*

Look, new set! 

Also:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Brain Beasts? srsly?

dat rly gay, but the characters itself look awesome


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd rep you fxu, but I'm sealed. 

Also, does Binktopia need any cleaners or typesetters? I could help with Psyren chapters.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 6, 2009)

Muk said:


> not enough times



so who is he again?


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2009)

BlaZeR said:


> so who is he again?


read chapter 1


----------



## Jugger (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Emparor pilaf came to me mind after reading this chapter he seem so similiar lol  :rofl


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like someone is about to get their empire crushed after all their hard work.

I'd love to see how Ageha plans to become stronger while he is out there.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 6, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Looks like someone is about to get their empire crushed after all their hard work.
> 
> I'd love to see how Ageha plans to become stronger while he is out there.



I dont think he was refering to the now and then in terms of getting stronger but to how hes could get stronger overall.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 6, 2009)

So, correct me if I'm  wrong, but wasn't that guy's special power "sniffing"? Because I'm pretty certain his special psi power was sniffing

And, considering the fact that everyone and their mom gets PSI powers from the Siren atmosphere...Wow, that guy must be a very convincing Messiah to keep people subjugated


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 6, 2009)

this chapter was very good.


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 7, 2009)

So it seems this is going to be a Usui/Nemesis Q arc? Guess we'll have to wait till we have another WISE confrontation


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 7, 2009)

awww man i wanted to meet the person behind nemesis this chapter.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 7, 2009)

its not gonna happen for about another 3 chapters, hopefully some WISE come and find outs about Usui and i hope Hiryuu comes back with Tatsuo soon


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 7, 2009)

Where's mai cute Oboro-kun? ​


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 7, 2009)

he's probably getting a tavoo in him


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 7, 2009)

There's a lot of characters (mainly bad guys) with eye patches...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 7, 2009)

Psyren puts the eyepatch back in style.


----------



## Newton (Jun 8, 2009)

Hell yeah, pirate psychics anyone?

Good chapter


Kyle ownage t minus 2 chapters


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 9, 2009)

i hope there not fodder and they actually put up a good fight


----------



## Newton (Jun 9, 2009)

They should, they might even be the catalyst for Ageha learning something new.

A Good guys vs. WISE vs. These new guys 3 way fight would be kinda cool


----------



## GoGoFire (Jun 9, 2009)

This chapter (73) really tells us something NOT EVERYONE CAN BECOME PSYCHICS..... so Nemesis Q has also got the ability to know who can become psychics??????(thats got to come in handy) it would make sense to only send those type of people to psyren. Another theroy is that Nemesis Q has actually got the power to give powers too which would cool giving the main characters some upgrades.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 10, 2009)

> so Nemesis Q has also got the ability to know who can become psychics??????


i think that was a given when it was shown that nemesis q can only be seen by certain type of ppl (when ageha was at the airport) and how the card is given to certain ppl and takes time to awaken


----------



## GoGoFire (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes this would also mean the first explaination about psyren's atomsphere destorying the brains psychic barrier bullshit which means most likely while they are within psyren Nemesis Q's creator somehow made contact mentally or phyiscally and gave/open the powers of the main characters. But then again maybe because Nemesis Q's creator has a link to the main character through phone card or other wise therefore only allowing them to see Nemesis Q. Personally I think its got to do with that questionnire the characters took at the beginning. 

One thing is for sure is that nothing/almost said by Matsuri Yagumo is true about psyren


----------



## Hodor (Jun 10, 2009)

... gogofire think a little before making that bullshit.  Ok, so nemesis q picks people with potential, I think we all agree with that.  However, if the psychic barrier wasnt lifted, then ageha and co most likely wouldnt have their powers.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 10, 2009)

GoGoFire said:


> Yes this would also mean the first explaination about psyren's atomsphere destorying the brains psychic barrier bullshit which means most likely while they are within psyren Nemesis Q's creator somehow made contact mentally or phyiscally and gave/open the powers of the main characters. But then again maybe because Nemesis Q's creator has a link to the main character through phone card or other wise therefore only allowing them to see Nemesis Q. Personally I think its got to do with that questionnire the characters took at the beginning.
> 
> One thing is for sure is that nothing/almost said by Matsuri Yagumo is true about psyren



the questionaire is probably a way to predict how strong the drifter will be and if he will be helpful to the cause and of course the drifter and nemesis q 's creator are connected, as long as they are drifters and way after that they are at the marcy of being killed and turned to ash by nemesis q because of the calling card. in other words nemesis q finds ppl able and worthy of being psy users and makes a contract with them. in exchange of obedience, nemesis q sends the drifters to the future where they can receive their powers


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 10, 2009)

Possible spoilers for this week:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> ＣＡＬＬ，７４　?脳獣?
> 
> 立ちはだかる
> 碓氷の手先達！！
> ...


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 10, 2009)

Some translations on the above spoilers.

crippled


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 10, 2009)

_Can't wait for the new chapter  _


----------



## Hodor (Jun 10, 2009)

oo Exciting  should be a fun read.


----------



## Penance (Jun 10, 2009)

Ageha will probably use a new technique on the fly...


----------



## GoGoFire (Jun 12, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> ... gogofire think a little before making that bullshit.  Ok, so nemesis q picks people with potential, I think we all agree with that.  However, if the psychic barrier wasnt lifted, then ageha and co most likely wouldnt have their powers.



You didn't read what I typed I am SAYING THAT IS NOT HOW THEY GOT THEIR POWER I.E. they got their powers by some other means otherwise wouldn't Root or Usui have an army of psychics running around kicking some serious W.I.S.E ass plus in chapter (73) we see people use guns now why do that when you can shot a bloody burst at the mofo? Or people worshiping Usui when everyone knows he just have a bullshit psychic ability.

So its not me who need to be thinking its you "Nomeru"


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok people here is the RAW for all of you to look at and try and guess the dialogue.

Does users on the NF stalk you and make every attempt to debate with you?


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 13, 2009)

can't wait for new Psyren, i wanna see Kyle in action and i hope these brain dudes are actually a good fight for them.


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 13, 2009)

Shouldnt the scan for the chapter be out by now?


----------



## GoGoFire (Jun 14, 2009)

The ANTI Naru/Hina

Check this out I was re-reading the chapters and came across this, proving that actually anyone with any psychic ability can see Nemesis Q "supposely" ether that or this dude is someone importent to the plot which I doubt.

Also what the heck happen to Ageha's school friends? They seem like support charaters that are likely to make a come back wonder if they will show up in a few chapters like that Usuei guy


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 14, 2009)

VICTORY STOMP!

Oh Kyle  Fu-Chan as well


----------



## Akatora (Jun 14, 2009)

Was a quite nice chapter

Fire vs Fire was the top point imo


----------



## Random Member (Jun 14, 2009)

Are those Nikes that Ageha is wearing on pg. 11? :amazed


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 14, 2009)

at least ageha is experimenting on new MD programs


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 14, 2009)

It's interesting to see that in the Psyren world crazy ass mutations still happen without a Core.


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 14, 2009)

That was a fucking epic chapter. I love how casual they all were, before they just wtfpwned them with their massively higher skills

It was just so funny. Seeing those small little fire dudes, and then seeing Fu-chan bust out her big ass fire salamander was just lol

"Whoever dares to cover my legs in sand will pay for their insolence" - LOL


----------



## GoGoFire (Jun 14, 2009)

Random Member said:


> Are those Nikes that Ageha is wearing on pg. 11? :amazed



It would appear a Nike Shoe Factory also survived the Day of Rebirth aswell


----------



## Hodor (Jun 15, 2009)

GoGoFire said:


> You didn't read what I typed I am SAYING THAT IS NOT HOW THEY GOT THEIR POWER I.E. they got their powers by some other means otherwise wouldn't Root or Usui have an army of psychics running around kicking some serious W.I.S.E ass plus in chapter (73) we see people use guns now why do that when you can shot a bloody burst at the mofo? Or people worshiping Usui when everyone knows he just have a bullshit psychic ability.
> 
> So its not me who need to be thinking its you "Nomeru"



Alright, lets think back to where this argument originated.  It started by your theory that it wasn't a psychic barrier being lifted that gave Ageha and co. their powers, but rather a contract with the creator of Nemesis Q, and you went on saying Nemesis Q picks people with potential or something.

While your idea could be possible, you seem to completely deny any other possibility.  For example, another explanation could be that yes there is something in the atmosphere, Nemesis Q picks people with potential, and many other people simply don't have the potential thus they may not develop powers.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah nice chapter, Usui can read minds after all


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 15, 2009)

> yeah nice chapter, Usui can read minds after all


usui has psychometry, that is basically what granny elmore does but instead of seeing the future he sees the past and he needs some medium to focus his power like amamiya's hair.


----------



## GoGoFire (Jun 15, 2009)

> While your idea could be possible, you seem to completely deny any other possibility.  For example, another explanation could be that yes there is something in the atmosphere, Nemesis Q picks people with potential, and many other people simply don't have the potential thus they may not develop powers.



Yeah but the woman here love says  that everyone can "awaken" their psychic powers which wouldn't make sense thus I am saying its messed up


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 15, 2009)

_Fu-Chan  
 _


----------



## Jugger (Jun 16, 2009)

After seeing those unsui soldiers in action i feel even more that he is like emparor pilaf from dragon ball


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 16, 2009)

man all the good guys in Psyren are currently too strong there possibly like 4 pplz stronger than them, i hope there as Psyren bases so they'd be other stronger enemies.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2009)

^I know right?

And Ageha actually looked pretty cool this chapter when he released a tiny bit of Melchees's door. 

Although Kyle lolpwnd.


----------



## Newton (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol good chapter, fodder baddies to show off on, fire salamanders nikes and all round pwnage. If Shao was in the party i could ahve died happy.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 16, 2009)

GoGoFire said:


> Yeah but the woman here Episode 21 says  that everyone can "awaken" their psychic powers which wouldn't make sense thus I am saying its messed up



that could just mean that some ppl have an easier time to awaken their powers (psy geniuses) and/or as said before using psy is dangerous and might kill or harm the person that awakens so maybe these genius psy users are the only ones that can awaken their powers while having a good chance to survive the drawbacks


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 17, 2009)

Alot of real and fake spoilers this week. This one is apparently from the usual guy


*Spoiler*: __ 





> ＣＡＬＬ，７５　”生ける島”
> 
> Ｑの主救出へ
> 急ぐアゲハ達！！
> ...






Translation of bits


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tiny girl possibly dressed as Nemesis Q? Yes Plz.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 18, 2009)

We also have pictures this week!


*Spoiler*: __ 















*Spoiler*: __ 



Chibi Q chan! (Sentient Psi program?
Some kind of pirate!
A dapper mime?
Usui is also dapper.
Pirate rides a his own dragon thing which appears to have dreadlocks!


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> We also have pictures this week!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pictures are posted on Imageshack. I cannot see them.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 18, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> We also have pictures this week!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



the new characters look pretty cool, hopefully their not fodder liked the last ones


----------



## Highgoober (Jun 18, 2009)

This is really starting to get good, I'm glad I stuck with it.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 18, 2009)

For people who can't see them.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

Lets see the weekly manga scene looks about like this; 
Gantz is horrid, 
Bleach is boring, 
Naruto is bland, 
One piece is bland, 
Fairy tale is finding its cool, painfully and slowly, 
Hajime no Ippo is attempting to figure out what to do with Ippo
History Strongest Dispicle is funny
Psyren is slowly earning my vote to join the ranks of tier 1 manga


----------



## Hodor (Jun 18, 2009)

erm... Psyren is getting there, but I cant agree with you on the others.  Gantz owns still imo, bleach is boring, naruto meh, enjoy one piece, ippo.. meh, hsdk... I'm falling behind on , my main point though is stfu about gantz lol.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 19, 2009)

Chapter 75 RAW and Translation!

Probably get a scanalation soon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



DAWWWWW KITTIES!


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 19, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> erm... Psyren is getting there, but I cant agree with you on the others.  Gantz owns still imo, bleach is boring, naruto meh, enjoy one piece, ippo.. meh, hsdk... I'm falling behind on , my main point though is stfu about gantz lol.



I haven't read Gantz since that number 1 alien(Nuri?) was rampaging and going through 54543553 transformations, and that arc went on forever. I think I read until the end of that, but I got somewhat tired of of it. Mostly the entire resurrection concept, which I didn't have a problem with in the start, but I just started disliking the manga because of it. Still that's only my opinion though... Excellent artwork though and fanservice....

Resumed my reading on Psyren, it's getting better a lot of potential for outranking most other shounen mangas at the present imo...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2009)

Ch.75 scantlation is out


----------



## Sin (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, Psyren is beating out KHR in release speed now.

Must be getting popular


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 19, 2009)

Klutzy Q


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 20, 2009)

Goddamn this chapter was awesome! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Amakusa fighters have been training to fight the Wise?  Destroying Tavoo?  Now we definitely know that Neo Amakusa's Psychicers are the group the Wise call the Resistance.  

And did anyone else like the fact that Ageha's nowhere near as dumb as, say, Naruto?  It just when Amamiya suggested they follow "Klutzy Q" (), Ageha was a little hesitant.  Just another example of this manga's main character having common sense, thank God.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone notice that Taiga's Chakram power seems like it can break barriers? I bet Kyle is going to be in trouble soon. (I was waiting for something to show up that could counteract Material High)


----------



## fxu (Jun 20, 2009)

*Psyren 75 by Binktopia*

I hope you people weren't satisfied with that previous scan -_-


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 20, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> Goddamn this chapter was awesome!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Amen to that


----------



## GoGoFire (Jun 20, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> that could just mean that some ppl have an easier time to awaken their powers (psy geniuses) and/or as said before using psy is dangerous and might kill or harm the person that awakens so maybe these genius psy users are the only ones that can awaken their powers while having a good chance to survive the drawbacks



Could be.... but what about the people in psyren are they stupid or they just don't have PSI, maybe they have PSI but don't know what it is and don't know how to use it? Because are worshiping a boldy as their leader


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 21, 2009)

ageha had to train to gain his psy so probably everyone who doesn't seem to have psy hasn't practiced enough to achieve supernatural results with their psy. oboro and kabuto are exceptions mostly because of their unusual circumstances by being in huge danger when they used their powers and they had already some psy knowledge when they first used them. oboro was healed by van and maybe he gained cure by trying to imitate him and kabuto already heard the explanation on how to use psy so he subconciously used that knowledge to awaken his powers



you know i'm starting to wonder if matsuri kicked shiner's ass when they met (shiner doesn't seem to have legs anymore)


----------



## GoGoFire (Jun 21, 2009)

Who needs legs when you can go every where in a blink of an eye


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't have a confirmation on actual written spoilers but here are the pictures!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh my god, I think we have just seen Nemesis for the first time. And it's not Ageha's sister .

EDIT: Actually, when I look at the last picture I get the impression that she's not quite human. I might be just the style but she's rather alien-like for me.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 24, 2009)

why is she inside a capsule?


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 25, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> why is she inside a capsule?



Life support maybe?

Anyway, Nemesis Q is a woman. That's a surprise (not)


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 25, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Life support maybe?
> 
> Anyway, Nemesis Q is a woman. That's a surprise (not)



it wouldn't be much of a surprise if Q was a guy either.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 25, 2009)

it is a surprise either way since granny said it was a collective of psy users rather than just one person with a female voice.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 25, 2009)

inside a capsule... if she wasnt human completely maybe, then the earths atmosphere is bad for her health?


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 25, 2009)

> if she wasnt human completely maybe, then the earths atmosphere is bad for her health?


if you are saying she is inside the capsule because the earth is toxic to her then it should be because of an unusual condition she has. ageha and everyone who survived the end of the world seem fine going outside and lets not forget the ammount of trees and nature that surrounds the bunker where she is. she doesn't need to be inside the capsule unless it does something out of the ordinary for her.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 26, 2009)

RAW chapter 76 is released.

Oh yeah


*Spoiler*: __ 





Looks like I was right about the Chakram power being a perfect counter for Material High.
Seems like the 'Authorised People Only' base was a medical labratory of sorts. Which gives the impression that perhaps the Nemesis woman has never been out of her bubble. Science project anyone? Or she's not entirely human (Alien plz)
Phone Box SIGHTED!


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sooo, when's the scan coming out, a bit late this week aint it?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 28, 2009)

Shrimpy is currently/has been on vacation (He forgot to mention that he would be gone before) someone got a hold of him and said it'd be at least 12 hours before he could translate.

So anyone still up waiting for it should either go to sleep or do something else (Depending on your timezone)


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 28, 2009)

when is the new chapter gonna be out?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 28, 2009)

_I see 

God damn it 

This manga always takes the longest to be up online :ho 
_


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 28, 2009)

Translation by Unokpasabaxaki

It won't be used in a scanalation but it does give an idea with what's happening.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2009)

Scantlation for Ch.76 is now out


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 28, 2009)

_I love this chapter 

"What why?"

"Who will give Marie to you?"

 
_


----------



## Dimeron (Jun 29, 2009)

So I guess as predicted, Nemesis Q is hot.

I guess this explains why she didn't know what W.I.S.E did even though she lived through it.

Hm... if the future Nemesis Q bites the dust, I wonder if Ageha and company will then go look for her past version.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 29, 2009)

Damn. I was hoping for a loli but I guess this is good too.

Can't wait to see what happens next chapter.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 29, 2009)

I just wonder if nemesis q is ageha mother. If i remember right we have no info about his mother so that could be possible


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 29, 2009)

Apparently there will be colour pages for Psyren in two weeks.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 29, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Apparently there will be colour pages for Psyren in two weeks.



Can't wait to see that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2009)

That chick's quite pretty. I approve.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 29, 2009)

Nemesis Q is 100% more awesome to me now XD


----------



## Ral (Jun 29, 2009)

*Just read the first chapter just now.

Looks like a fucking sweet manga! *


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nemesis Q is so much better, now that she's a hot naked chick in a tube


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 29, 2009)

_Hey nick 

SPOILERS  

I still want to see Nemesis Q be killed 

And killed in a brutal fashion  
_


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 29, 2009)

The scan is already out, it's not a spoiler anymore


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 29, 2009)

_Yeah but I'm talking about the new readers

Like Ral 

Let him enjoy trying to rack his brains thinking about what NQ looks like  
_


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Only question is Tube Lady a former Psychicer criminal or is she someone that went insane from the tests they did on her.

I'm getting an Elfen Lied vibe which may or may not be a good thing.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 29, 2009)

_New readers don't read what ? 

And you didn't like Elfen Lied  
_


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 29, 2009)

Eh that was a place holder form spoiler tags. 

Actually like Elfen Lied alot but there were some parts which I thought didn't work out.

What I mean is if it does turn out like Elfen Lied Nemesis is gonna be kind of crazy/psychotic and quite happy to casually kill people. She may not touch the drifters but Elmore kids would be fair game.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 29, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Eh that was a place holder form spoiler tags.
> 
> Actually like Elfen Lied alot but there were some parts which I thought didn't work out.
> 
> What I mean is if it does turn out like Elfen Lied Nemesis is gonna be kind of crazy/psychotic and quite happy to casually kill people. She may not touch the drifters but Elmore kids would be fair game.



that quite possible that she is somesort psyco. Nemesis q kills everybody that talk too much about future in past


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2009)

Nemesis Q is heartless wench, but she has nice boobs. Her art seemed abit off compared to the art style in the manga.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Jun 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Her art seemed abit off compared to the art style in the manga.


I agree
I'm a little disappointed that Nemesis Q is just a woman in some generic tube


----------



## fxu (Jul 1, 2009)

*Psyren 76 by Binktopia*

shrimpy's trans.

You might wanna re-read it, cus some parts are way different.

For example, uno's trans says that Amakusa-sama opened a whole for the sunlight, while shrimpy's makes no mention of him opening it, it implies it was already opened and he just made use of it.


----------



## Darth (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks fxu!


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 1, 2009)

This weeks translated spoilers by Hai Priesty




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Marie and Amemiya continue following Usui. Ageha seems to have developed a new non-snipery attack. No revelations on tube lady so far. Kyle is pro-human and has something up his sleeve


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 1, 2009)

Shrimpy's translation does make more sense. I don't think Amakusa has the power to do that. Also is this manga still in danger of getting cancelled? It's been on the bottom 5 for weeks now hasn't it?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks fxu and binktopia for the great chapter.
Interesting spoilers you got there wave,lets see what happens XD
Haohmaru i though psyren was in top 10?


----------



## fxu (Jul 1, 2009)

The mangaka is a judge on one of those manga competitions to educate and help people wanting to be mangakas.

It'll be a PR nightmare if a judge who is helping those become known gets canceled. So Psyren should be safe till fall at least.

Also, Psyren is getting a color page next week.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 1, 2009)

I wonder why psyren is not popular in japan... it has everything a manga needs to have to be popular and is much better then bleach and naruto imo... even the art is awesome;


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 1, 2009)

Pictures!

*Spoiler*: __ 











PS: They are imageshack so some may have problems.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 1, 2009)

_Japan lack taste  

They clearly don't understand greatness

Well they understand One Piece kicks ass, but besides that they lack taste  
_


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 1, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Pictures!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I guess ?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saws are kinda cool... Ageha's kind of interesting in that he has to work backwards unlike most shounen characters. It's a decent twist to exploit, but I wonder how long he'll be able to keep them in that shape ? I suppose that will depend on whether it is meant to be used that way to begin with.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Japan lack taste
> 
> They clearly don't understand greatness
> 
> ...



meh, japan lack of taste starts with considering one piece a tier 1 manga.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 3, 2009)

Destructo disk  Melchees version?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 3, 2009)

Krillian would be proud.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 3, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> meh, japan lack of taste starts with considering one piece a tier 1 manga.


 
_I take it you don't lke One Piece _

_Why is that _


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

Whole can of unwelcome words, right there, Nightmare. Thanks


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 3, 2009)

_Wait what  _

_What did I do _


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _I take it you don't lke One Piece _
> 
> _Why is that _



i do like one piece but it's just a tier 3 manga.


----------



## nick1689 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> i do like one piece but it's just a tier 3 manga.



So what manga's represent each tier for you? If you dont mind me asking


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> So what manga's represent each tier for you? If you dont mind me asking



tier 1: full metal alchemist
tier 2: Psyren would be a good example but I think its getting closer to tier 1 now or in the future, I say History Strongest Disciple would be a good example or Hajime no Ippo before Ippo ran out of reasons to fight. Soul Eater was also a excellent example, except like Pysren it is probably closer to tier 1. Then there was manga like Eyeshield 21 which i love but ended in shame.
tier 3: naruto
tier 4: fairy tale or veritas, though both can easily be tier 3, neither necessarily reached that point.


----------



## Felix (Jul 4, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> tier 1: full metal alchemist
> tier 2: Psyren would be a good example but I think its getting closer to tier 1 now or in the future, I say History Strongest Disciple would be a good example or Hajime no Ippo before Ippo ran out of reasons to fight. Soul Eater was also a excellent example, except like Pysren it is probably closer to tier 1. Then there was manga like Eyeshield 21 which i love but ended in shame.
> tier 3: naruto
> tier 4: fairy tale or veritas, though both can easily be tier 3, neither necessarily reached that point.



So which Tier is great mangas such as Monster and Pluto?
Tier 0?

What you have is called personal opinion, your rating system is for example, void for me


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2009)

Monster and Pluto really shouldn't be in a list full of shounen manga. The only shounens I consider in the same rank as top tier seinin is the tier 1 manga like hxh, fullmetal alchemist, and personally claymore. The intelligent thing to do is have separate tiers for shounen and seinin.

if you consider my opinion void, no need to take the time to wank one piece in a pysren thread.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 4, 2009)

Psyren is just in wrong magazine jump should just but naruto and one piece to end of the magazine and no voting change becouse their votes are just fan wank. That not how that voting should go it should go really by chapter those guys doesn?t even read other manga. Psyren probably would do better in shonen sunday or weekly shonen magazine that doesn?t have that big rivals.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 4, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> i do like one piece but it's just a tier 3 manga.


 


Wuzzman said:


> tier 1: full metal alchemist
> tier 2: Psyren would be a good example but I think its getting closer to tier 1 now or in the future, I say History Strongest Disciple would be a good example or Hajime no Ippo before Ippo ran out of reasons to fight. Soul Eater was also a excellent example, except like Pysren it is probably closer to tier 1. Then there was manga like Eyeshield 21 which i love but ended in shame.
> tier 3: naruto
> tier 4: fairy tale or veritas, though both can easily be tier 3, neither necessarily reached that point.


 
_Ah I see where you are coming from now  _

_I understand why One piece is tier 3 for you _


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 4, 2009)

"melchsee's shield" seems like an adecuate power up for now. indeed i thought he was going to do something like that eventually when i saw raw melchsee's door eat one of those burst shots from tatsuo


----------



## fxu (Jul 4, 2009)

*Psyren 77 by Binktopia*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2009)

Good to see Ageha developing new forms of Melchsees'. So he has a lance and shield so far.

Anyone betting on seeing Melchsees' Sword in the future?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2009)

Actually lance > sword, but a sword would be  anyway.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 5, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Actually lance > sword, but a sword would be  anyway.



Thats true  have you been playing fire emblem?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 5, 2009)

a sword wouldn't suit ageha he needs a different type of powerup.


----------



## nick1689 (Jul 5, 2009)

Good chapter, but is it just me or did Kyle seem alot slower than when he was against Dholaki? I mean, that beast dude hasnt shown to be that fast, I would have thought it would have been the same speed rape. But it seems tha Kyle has something planned... wonder what it is?


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 5, 2009)

Heh, Ageha continues to amaze with his remarkable _smarts_ compared to other generic shounen heroes

Seriously though, Melchsees's shield is exactly what he was lacking during his fight with Dholokai. A reliable way off dodging psi attacks that doesn't involve dodging and weaving.

Damn, Ageha is turning into a monster


----------



## Jugger (Jul 5, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Heh, Ageha continues to amaze with his remarkable _smarts_ compared to other generic shounen heroes
> 
> Seriously though, Melchsees's shield is exactly what he was lacking during his fight with Dholokai. A reliable way off dodging psi attacks that doesn't involve dodging and weaving.
> 
> Damn, Ageha is turning into a monster



Japan doesn?t like smart main character that why psyren is so unpopular. Most dumpest main character most popular series in shonen. 

Ageha is really has a badass ability for main character usually it is most boring and most simple. Ageha really isn?t suited to be main character in jump manga


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 5, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Thats true  have you been playing fire emblem?



Naw just study history weapons. Fire emblem gets the idea lance > sword by doing a simple google search really.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 5, 2009)

> Good chapter, but is it just me or did Kyle seem alot slower than when he was against Dholaki?


he was going slower on purpose to set up his plan. it wuld be cool if kyle actually showed his smarts in this battle by making a complicated cage or some synergistic power with frederica

edit: gun > lance


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 6, 2009)

spaZ said:


> a sword wouldn't suit ageha he needs a different type of powerup.



Agreed I am getting tired of the Melchsees' variations.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jul 6, 2009)

can't wait to see Kyle's new attack.


----------



## Darth (Jul 6, 2009)

Ageha's cool and all. But I was looking forward to seeing Nemesis Q's operator do something.....


----------



## Mahdi (Jul 6, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Agreed I am getting tired of the Melchsees' variations.



He only has two...?


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 6, 2009)

3 variations if you count the raw version


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 8, 2009)

This weeks spoilers plus translation.

*Oslo In The Summer Time*


----------



## Darth (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Amamiya vs. Usui?




That sounds strangely onesided. Then again, We don't know if Usui actually has any combat skills.. 

The rest of the translation was fairly predictable. Except the part with Ageha. who knows, we might actually see something cool with melcheese's door.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ageha is going to kill his opponent unless he does something to stop it but if he stops it he dies. i guess the next few chapters are going to be about angst on ageha's front and on amamiya's front we will learn that they won't be coming back to the future.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 8, 2009)

So...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not only does Ageha develop a new technique, but he has trouble controlling it ? That's actually pretty cool and makes him seem more realistic; instead of getting instantaneous power-ups with no learning curve like most heroes he is figuring out his ability like a puzzle and stumbling along the way. _This_ is how real people grow and gives me another reason to consider Psyren one of my favorite manga.

Sounds like Kyle made a cage ? Pretty cool, but I'd like to see him do another speedblitz eventually just to get a better idea of his speed.

I wonder what Marie is doing, though ? Seems like she'd just be able to pin Usui and his assistant to the floor/wall or something, but it has been a while since we've seen any combat-related psi from Amamiya, so I'm looking forward to that.




Needs more Shao, though I can understand Jump wanting to protect their audience from seizures brought about by his sheer awesome.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 8, 2009)

Hat Hair said:


> So...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Now when you mention it I start to wonder.

Have we actually seen Marie do something offensive related with her powers yet? 

Maybe she's just not the type. Not everyone is a warrior I suppose


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think we've ever seen Marie program people (otherwise she'd probably be able to program herself to "fly" short distances), only inanimate objects, so maybe that's a limit, but it's something she should be able to theoretically do. There's still nothing stopping her from chucking laboratory debris at them, though. I can't imagine her surviving this long and not having the resolve to fight, even if she still is the same gentle girl.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 8, 2009)

Hat Hair said:


> Yeah, I don't think we've ever seen Marie program people (otherwise she'd probably be able to program herself to "fly" short distances), only inanimate objects, so maybe that's a limit, but it's something she should be able to theoretically do. There's still nothing stopping her from chucking laboratory debris at them, though. I can't imagine her surviving this long and not having the resolve to fight, even if she still is the same gentle girl.



They've spent most of their time underground mind. The Elmore kids haven't actually seen that much fighting to be honest.

Marie so far has only been playing the supporter, so I'm guessing she's just not a killer (big surprise) by implication, that also means she's the strongest of the Elmore kids (because the last one to show his/her cards always got the best hand).

When Marie goes Mama bear, shit's gonna go down hard


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 8, 2009)

Marie should be able to crush someones someones brain easy.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 8, 2009)

Telekinesis is really broken, so I guess it is smart for her to have these handicaps since Psyren's been pretty good on not making its characters look like idiots when fighting.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 8, 2009)

Pictures

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Really hoping this doesn't explode, or rather burst in Ageha's face, though maybe he's due for more angst. It would be sad if Usui gets away because Ageha mauls the rest of his team. Maybe Q might come into play if Melschee gets too wild ?


----------



## Freija (Jul 9, 2009)

Bla bla, I don't like how Ageha got more powerful than the others in half a chapter, bla bla fucking lame, blabla.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 9, 2009)

^Kinda agreeing with you thar chapter feels boring which is sad.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 9, 2009)

Freija said:


> Bla bla, I don't like how Ageha got more powerful than the others in half a chapter, bla bla fucking lame, blabla.



From the spoilers it seems his new program backfired, so he didn't get any stronger (I can't see him beating Kyle).  And we already know Ageha has one of, if not the, strongest Burst we've seen.  Him getting stronger is just him learning how to control and better utilize his abilities...

Indeed, I like it that Ageha's growth works backwards.  And I like it even more that the author is making that growth difficult.  Unlike, say, Ichigo... 





Waveblade said:


> ^Kinda agreeing with you thar chapter feels boring which is sad.



How is it boring?  We got to see that Kyle is not only strong but actually has a brain when it comes to strategy.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2009)

_I told you Kyle is the man  _


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 9, 2009)

Eh it's just that I want to find out more about tube lady and others things. Perhaps I am impatient


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 10, 2009)

Read the RAW plus translation here. No scan yet.

To Love-Ru Ch. 156 HQ Raw


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 10, 2009)

Scan out. Download only so far. Not Binktopia so you may wait or something.

ReubenSan


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Heh, that's true, Melchesees door had that property too


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 11, 2009)

Binktopia Release

*link*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2009)

MD is such a badass power.

I hope the chick makes it out okay.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

^If she doesn't, they're screwed yeah. Stuck in the future fuck yeah


----------



## cbus05 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just read from chapter 1-86 in about 3 days. Great manga. I'm a big fan. Definitely a different type of shounen manga than you typically see these days. They all seem to be either soul reapers or sword type mangas. I'm really enjoying this and it seems to be well written with an intelligent plot and good characters. 

I'm not sure of anyone else here, but does the land of psyren remind anybody of the video game fallout 3? I cant help but think it's just alike to that, although different in theory, the landscape look incredibly similar.


----------



## farcityrid (Jul 12, 2009)

cbus05 said:


> Just read from chapter 1-86 in about 3 days. Great manga. I'm a big fan. Definitely a different type of shounen manga than you typically see these days. They all seem to be either soul reapers or sword type mangas. I'm really enjoying this and it seems to be well written with an intelligent plot and good characters.
> 
> I'm not sure of anyone else here, but does the land of psyren remind anybody of the video game fallout 3? I cant help but think it's just alike to that, although different in theory, the landscape look incredibly similar.



Yes! Another fan.

Replying to your question:  Yes, it is similar.  Overall desolation in both media are quite the same.


----------



## Penance (Jul 13, 2009)

cbus05 said:


> Just read from chapter 1-86 in about 3 days. Great manga. I'm a big fan. Definitely a different type of shounen manga than you typically see these days. They all seem to be either soul reapers or sword type mangas. I'm really enjoying this and it seems to be well written with an intelligent plot and good characters.
> 
> I'm not sure of anyone else here, but does the land of psyren remind anybody of the video game fallout 3? I cant help but think it's just alike to that, although different in theory, the landscape look incredibly similar.



Welcome...


----------



## GoGoFire (Jul 13, 2009)

Lies the manga only as of now released 78 chapter get your story straight Newb


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 13, 2009)

GoGoFire said:


> Lies the manga only as of now released 78 chapter get your story straight Newb



Apparently theres a reason for those red bars of yours. He just made a simple mistake with the chapter numbers, thats no reason to flame him.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 16, 2009)

Spoilers this week. No pictures yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ＣＡＬＬ，７９　左手

闇で暗躍していた
碓氷・・・その所業！！

主の命を賭け・・・
両者、激突！！

世界崩壊前・・・碓氷は三宅とカードを所有者から奪っていた

マリー『殺させません！！』
三宅『チッ　くそが　！！！』
マリー『こんな物使ったらだめです！！』
三宅『調子に乗るんじゃねぇよ！！！　かああ』

雨宮（この女がー・・・）
碓氷　銃で雨宮を撃つが雨宮はヒラリと避けます

マリー『雨宮さん！！』（あの男も銃を！！）『何・・・！？』
碓氷『クク・・・残念だがその可愛いテレキネシスは私には効かん・・・！！』
（力の流れを狂わせる左手・・・！！これが私のもう一つの力・・・《狂流の左手》）
雨宮『アンチ・サイキック・・・！！』
マリー（シャオ君の完全抹消能力とは違う・・・　私の放ったプログラムが急におかしくなった・・・！？
あの左手・・・！！）
碓氷『面白いものを見せてやろう　この私のテレフォンカードだ　何がおかしいか分かるかね！？』
雨宮（あの度数表示はなに・・・！？）
碓氷『私もかつてサイレンのゲーム参加者だったのだよ　だが途中でやめた　この力のおかげでな
私と三宅はネメシスＱの呪いのプログラムを抜け出た人間だ　・・・好き放題やらせてもらったよ』
雨宮『それは・・・！？』
碓氷『金目当てでサイレンの謎に近づく者共を何人も殺した　
ネメシスＱ・・・お前のゲーム参加者候補者探しを邪魔していたのはこの私さ
おかげで楽しませてもらったよ　国を作り・・・預言者の地位を築き大量の人間の命を弄んできた
私が殺せと言えば人が死にその殺人者に誰もが跪く　こんなに愚かで愉快な光景が他にあるかね！？』
雨宮『あんたは本当にけがらわしい人間だわ』
碓氷『それでけっこう』

三宅が雨宮に襲い掛かります
三宅『さっきはよくもやってくれたなァ』　
《黒骨》
三宅『あーあ！！もったいねー事しちまったな！！ハハハハハ！！』

三宅『ん？　あれ？』
雨宮『最初のナイフで有線ジャックしていた事に気づかない愚鈍なあなたが悪いのよ』
三宅『・・・どこから・・・偽の光景を見せられてた・・・』
雨宮『さあ？』

碓氷『そう上手くは行かないものだな　ここが正念場というところか』
雨宮碓氷に有線ジャックを飛ばします・・・
碓氷『おいおい　私には小細工もしてくれないのかね　私は完全なトランス系だぞ』
碓氷《時読の右手・狂流の左手》『結合』《有線ジャック　デリート・スパイダー》

張り巡らされし蜘蛛の糸！！
卑劣なる罠が雨宮を襲う！！

次号、碓氷の糸の力が
雨宮に迫る！！その時！？




Translation:
OPBD Unrestricted Tourney


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2009)

Scantlation for ch.79 is out.


----------



## Freija (Jul 16, 2009)

more nemesis Q please


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 16, 2009)

Well at least Usui is living to being a good villain.


----------



## datchapin (Jul 16, 2009)

ahem, so I just noticed this section of the forum. Can't believe it took me so long. Just read 79 and gotta say, dammit, this manga can be very addictive. It's like you get so many questions and yet with each one answered it's like more pop up in their place. So him taking cards why didn't he get transported on their latest trip? That doesn't really explain no new people showing up right, because like wouldn't he have had to make it there in order to know what the hell is going on? Will his past self show up in the future this trip?  Damn time paradoxes can be confusing, yet awesome. It's like so nemesis Q is trapped, what will happen if she's freed? Will they change the past again, I mean really? Awesome manga!


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 16, 2009)

datchapin said:


> ahem, so I just noticed this section of the forum. Can't believe it took me so long. Just read 79 and gotta say, dammit, this manga can be very addictive. It's like you get so many questions and yet with each one answered it's like more pop up in their place.
> 
> So him taking cards why didn't he get transported on their latest trip? That doesn't really explain no new people showing up right, because like wouldn't he have had to make it there in order to know what the hell is going on? Will his past self show up in the future this trip?
> 
> Damn time paradoxes can be confusing, yet awesome. It's like so nemesis Q is trapped, what will happen if she's freed? Will they change the past again, I mean really? Awesome manga!





*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I understand, his power negates Nemesis' control over him and (By his choice I guess) Miyake. So they could gleefully ignore the call and spend time hunting down people whose cards hadn't activated yet. 

 I guess (like in Ageha's case) if the card activates fully Usui can't touch them as they don't come back if they don't succed their first round and they have full knowledge of the future if they do.

Furthermore he's already been to the future several times before Psyren begins it was when he had enough information about the future and his ambitions changed that he stopped travelling to Psyren (By use of his left hand power)

As for Lady Nemesis my guess she's in the tube purely for survival (ie life support. as she's reaching her limits as her project goes on


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i do wonder if Nemesis Q girl is able to copy her own power onto Amamiya or at the very least send them back to the past for good so they can train, rescue her in the past and defeat WISE and Usui at the same time


----------



## Jugger (Jul 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i am 100% sure that when they are back in their own time they are going to stop unsui


----------



## Random Member (Jul 17, 2009)

Irregular Left reminds me of Imagine Breaker.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 17, 2009)

Random Member said:


> Irregular Left reminds me of Imagine Breaker.




Now that I think about it, I can see what your talking about.



Kira Yamato said:


> Scantlation for ch.79 is out.



Thanks kira. Also, whats your set from? It looks interesting.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 17, 2009)

Jugger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i am 100% sure that when they are back in their own time they are going to stop unsui



I don't think they will go back to their time. Remember, on after the airport incident, they never came back according to Kyle and Co.

And what was their objective to finish the level again??


----------



## Jugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> I don't think they will go back to their time. Remember, on after the airport incident, they never came back according to Kyle and Co.
> 
> And what was their objective to finish the level again??



well you have point. But they will change future and go back


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 17, 2009)

Does anyone other then me think that the tube ladys art style doesn't really fit with the art of the rest of the manga?


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2009)

she reminds me of their teacher

the one woman that taught agatha about his psi powers


----------



## Freija (Jul 17, 2009)

Nem Q is hawt.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 17, 2009)

Muk said:


> she reminds me of their teacher
> 
> the one woman that taught agatha about his psi powers


matsuri? how could you forget matsuris name?



Freija said:


> Nem Q is hawt.



When did you get back freija? and I agree:ho.


----------



## Freija (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm here and there, but mostly there, and I'm going to Lebanon for 3 weeks on Sunday, and I'm going to Stockholm tomorrow, so see ya in three weeks.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 17, 2009)

Freija said:


> I'm here and there, but mostly there, and I'm going to Lebanon for 3 weeks on Sunday, and I'm going to Stockholm tomorrow, so see ya in three weeks.



Nice, traveling the world I see.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 19, 2009)

who do you think will win between shao and usui? they both seem to have similar abilities so can cancel who?


----------



## fxu (Jul 20, 2009)

*Psyren 79 by Binktopia*


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 22, 2009)

This week's spoilers and pictures!

Maniche- Atletico Madrid to FC Koln- Bosman


*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: __ 



*MAAAAAAAAAARIE  
* tube people!
*So close to finding out who Lady Nemesis is! Probably will jump to someone else next week 
*Nemesis smiles!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 22, 2009)

Marie said...I HAVE TELEKINESIS.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks great starting to like psyren more and more


----------



## Penance (Jul 23, 2009)

Greatness...


----------



## louis (Jul 23, 2009)

Psyren just keeps getting better and better. Man,this manga should be a whole lot more popular, hell i would even say its better then bleach.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 23, 2009)

louis said:


> Psyren just keeps getting better and better. Man,this manga should be a whole lot more popular, hell i would even say its *better then bleach.*



A lot of mangas can pull that feat...seriously I would love the day that shit get cancelled.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 23, 2009)

louis said:


> Psyren just keeps getting better and better. Man,this manga should be a whole lot more popular, hell i would even say its better then bleach.



pysren was better then bleach back in chapter 1...


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 23, 2009)

Pretty interesting stuff, but I wonder...


*Spoiler*: __ 



What this means for Neo Amakusa, Usui's empire ? Whether they have been deceived or not, there are innocent people benefiting from his ruse, though I guess they could be assimilated by Root.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG first preview of Volume 7


*Spoiler*: __ 





Frederica and Marie! So cute


----------



## fxu (Jul 24, 2009)

*Psyren 80 by Binktopia*

For the first time, I didn't do anything!

It's so good to have a team


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 24, 2009)

must spread rep before giving it to fxu again...


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 24, 2009)

thx for the chap, awesomE!


*Spoiler*: __ 



so did the spiders delete something from Amamiyas mind? if not, why not?


----------



## RivFader (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Since he canceleld the attack pretty quick after Marie's little attack I would say no. However there may be some after effects we may see in future chapters.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



its just weird, since when old fart (dont remember his name) used it in the flashback, he deleted random guys mind in a second


----------



## RivFader (Jul 24, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> its just weird, since when old fart (dont remember his name) used it in the flashback, he deleted random guys mind in a second




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I guess he can undo his power if he wants to and also change the speed.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So nemesis Q is someone close to Ageha? his mother? his sister?


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



seems like that is the case. or perhaps he will just go and say that she has a fine ass or something though


----------



## spaZ (Jul 24, 2009)

Ageha made no sense when he was talking to her, "You..." "Is that so...!!" wtf does that mean? Sounds like she was talking to him telepathically or something. Don't really look like they know who she is.


----------



## Hodor (Jul 24, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> its just weird, since when old fart (dont remember his name) used it in the flashback, he deleted random guys mind in a second




*Spoiler*: __ 



Amamiya isn't just some random guy, she is good with trance herself, maybe that makes it harder or longer?  I suspect she did lose something though...




fxu, is it your birthday?


----------



## fxu (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah... I'm 20 today.


The volume 7 cover looks pretty cool.

Frederica looks sooooo cuuuute.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 24, 2009)

Wooho happy birthday FXU XD


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2009)

fxu said:


> *Psyren 80 by Binktopia*
> 
> For the first time, I didn't do anything!
> 
> It's so good to have a team



Thanks for the Scans! And Happy Birthday!  I can't believe you're younger than me...

Anyway, as to the chap, I have to admit when I saw the spoilers I was kinda disappointed.  I thought, "Another fast battle?"  I mean, the ease with which these "villains" we're taken out was kinda getting to me a bit.  However, after seeing the Scans, I got two words --

HOLY SHIT!! 

_Now _I understand why Marie's the leader (I mean Rock-Paper-Scissors is good and all... ).  She had fucking Chibaku Tensei up her sleeve all this time.   Still, like other people, I think that Amamiya was affected somehow by that Delete Spider.  I dunno, it just seems too much like a "Flawless Victory" otherwise.  Finally, Ageha's reaction to seeing Nemesis made me go .  I think that he does recognize her from somewhere...


----------



## tersalius (Jul 24, 2009)

about Amamiya

like other people here i also think she was affected somehow, and i think that if she was is actually quite a good thing. why??? that gives the author new ways to work with her character and also with her relationship with Ageha, what is always a plus.

and about the Nemesis girl that was WEIRD. if we look at the picture right after she opened her eyes and SAW ageha she SEEMED SURPRISED and AFTER she smiles TO HIM. and is reaction was also... at least... strange.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, Marie's a monster 

It definitely looks like there's more between Ageha and Nemesis than suspected. We'll have to wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Hodor (Jul 25, 2009)

Naisu FXU!  I'll be 19 tomorrow.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 25, 2009)

NQ = Ageha's Mother.


----------



## fxu (Jul 25, 2009)

I bet the part of the brain that was deleted by the spider was the part where she knew who Q's creator was... :x

I hope it's nobody immediately-related to one of our heroes or drifters... that'll be too cliche. Iwashiro-sensei proved us wrong, at least the crowd who thought Q = Ageha.


And happy birthday Nomeru ^_^


----------



## Hodor (Jul 25, 2009)

It sounds like Ageha might know the person, but I don't know.. it may simply be that he was surprised she was the creator.


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 25, 2009)

at Marie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



She freakin one-shots the guy.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 26, 2009)

Alright I'm posting it here.


Nemesis chick is agehas's sister.



Iron Man 2 Comic-Con Panel...

Iron Man 2 Comic-Con Panel...


Iron Man 2 Comic-Con Panel...

Iron Man 2 Comic-Con Panel...

But who knows, I might be wrong


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah i noticed that too after rereading the first chapter yesterday.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 26, 2009)

Well the current arc has Usui (who appeared in ch 1), so why not also his sis


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 26, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> at Marie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Marie is beastly, even if she doesn't seem to be able to manipulate living materia (or was that willing?)

Actually, so far, many of the strongest psi users seem to have been telekinetic. Marie, Matsuri and Grana. Telekinesis seem to be somewhat of a superpower jackpot.

I suppose that Melchsee and Sephiroth might still trumf telekinesis though.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 26, 2009)

But telekinesis actually has a use outside of fighting for your life.

So telekinesis>Melchsee/Sephiroth


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Ageha made no sense when he was talking to her, "You..." "Is that so...!!" wtf does that mean? Sounds like she was talking to him telepathically or something. Don't really look like they know who she is.



Its called reading in between the lines


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 26, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Marie is beastly, even if she doesn't seem to be able to manipulate living materia (or was that willing?)
> 
> Actually, so far, many of the strongest psi users seem to have been telekinetic. Marie, Matsuri and Grana. Telekinesis seem to be somewhat of a superpower jackpot.
> 
> I suppose that Melchsee and Sephiroth might still trumf telekinesis though.



When did Grana perform a feat?, besides everyone has TK some are just better at it now moves like Melchsee and Sephiroth does are the rare types.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 26, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> When did Grana perform a feat?, besides everyone has TK some are just better at it now moves like Melchsee and Sephiroth does are the rare types.



Quite likely killed Matsuri (who is alluded to have been very strong herself) in the current timeline, not to mention showing proof of exceptional control of his power by assembling a tower in a few seconds?

And oh yeah, he bosses the other Star Commanders around. That says quite a lot.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 26, 2009)

_Boring chapter 

Of course the kids were going to wreck  
_


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 29, 2009)

Resurrects from page three. Have some spoilers and pictures. Sorry if they are out of order.

Ongoing translation: Ask Alice & co Thread probably will be finished sometime today.


*Spoiler*: __ 
















*Spoiler*: __ 





Seems like they are wrapping the loose ends about Usui for now.
Ok...something happened to Lady Q and they are bringing her back.
Yay Van!
oh hay Kabuto still unconcious hmm seems like your power is still activated. Nice to see you
I have it on good authority that Lady Nemesis first (telepathic) words are along the lines of ""Dont touch my body! And don't you dare to have unclean intentions on me! You virgin!!" (Many thanks to hai_priesty)
No revelations yet and no zombie Oboro either.
A pretty talky chapter.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's nice to see Kabuto, I had basically forgotten about him. Of course, there's also Oboro, but... don't really care too much about him, though it will be interesting to see what exactly he has been up to. I can't imagine it not being something epic, though I don't think it will cut into his "fangirl appeal". Kind of curious what good Kabuto's power being active while unconscious actually means or how it matters ? Maybe the ability is evolving ? I'm still kind of waiting for he, Oboro and Hiryuu to really step up to main characters status. At this point, they've been completely outdone by the kids (whom, admittedly, I prefer myself).

Speaking of which, spoilers are missing that hot, hot Shao action.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want Oboro.

And Lady Q is


----------



## fxu (Jul 31, 2009)

*Psyren 81 by Binktopia*


----------



## Skylit (Jul 31, 2009)

You virgin. 

btw. Thanks, fxu.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks like Ageha is gonna hafta smack a bitch


----------



## Muk (Jul 31, 2009)

lol another tsundere


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemesis Minor is awesome.

Also Van 

Nemesis sure put Ageha in his place


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 31, 2009)

Can finally these theories of "Lady Q is related to Ageha hurr hurr hurr" be put to rest? Or is there still a chance that there is a link?

I wonder what the seven means?


----------



## fxu (Jul 31, 2009)

I really hope not, but I bet there'll be a certain amount of powerful psychicers... she is 7, miroku is #2 or #3.

I don't want another Bleach ranking system ;_;


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 31, 2009)

_The Espada  _


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 31, 2009)

^ 

I thinking it's an experiment label. Since they did do testing of psychics in 'Home'. And there were at least seven of them.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 1, 2009)

I second it simply being a numbering system where they are given a random prison number (not random, but say, if she was the 7th person to be processed, she gets number 7, ect...)


----------



## TadloS (Aug 1, 2009)

Pretty meh chapter. Only last page I liked. "You virgin"


----------



## Goodfellow (Aug 1, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Pretty meh chapter. Only last page I liked. "You virgin"



Yeah, that part had me laughing out loud


----------



## Inugami (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL Nemesis Q going Tsundere with Ageha ...btw her eyes are kind of weird.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2009)

So I mean.....Kabuto's pokevolving.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 1, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> So I mean.....Kabuto's pokevolving.



Hmm I think you are right. If the laws of the pokeverse work here he should evolve into Kabutops. 



Still has to learn rise though


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2009)

If he gains a Burst attack where he creates scythes I am going to laugh my ass off.


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 1, 2009)

Kabuto was the one who


*Spoiler*: __ 



sacrificed himself during the earlier part of their current session in Psyren?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, that was him.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 1, 2009)

Such an awesome Guy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2009)

Without a doubt. I was a Kabuto fan from the first time I saw him in this manga.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 1, 2009)

He's been one of my favourites as well since he showed up.

So what do you think is up with Oboro? It's been 3-5 days (Since that trip to the island to 2 days to get there) since we last saw him, he was bleeding to death and thrown in a dumping ground. 

We already know that Hiryuu is (as someone else put it) frolicking with Tatsuo.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2009)

He was my favorite before passing out and Ageha getting a ton of cooling up and power upping.

Kabuto.


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 2, 2009)

That was lulzy chapter. And we see kabuto finally!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL, I didn't expect such a remark "stop desiring me you virgin" 
That's one hell of a greeting


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 2, 2009)

I cant actually think of a better first time greeting


----------



## Chris Partlow (Aug 2, 2009)

Kabuto is one of my favourites along with Kyle and Shao. hopefully Kabuto learns RISE, i can't wait to see Hiryuu and Oboro tho.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 2, 2009)

Hahahha , epic lulz in this chapter,nice way to greet someone that just saved you


----------



## Darth (Aug 3, 2009)

who the hell is Kabuto?

My mind is drawing a blank when it comes to Psyren. 

EDIT: It's the pre-cog guy right?

nvr mind. I'm an idiot. 

Awesome chapter. Last page made me lulz.


----------



## Muk (Aug 3, 2009)

kabuto is the healer of the group right xD

or am i mixing people up


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes you are.

Oboro is the healer who is still MIA (Last seen bleeding to death in a Tavoo Dumping Ground). Kabuto is the one who jumped into an explosion and kind of died a bit until Van came along and healed him (He is a pre-cog so far).

Since we haven't seen either of them since March/April it is kind of understandable to get confused.

*Finally an announcement: After this week due to Shounen Jump taking a break there will not be a chapter next week.*


----------



## Hodor (Aug 4, 2009)

no chapter for a week, how will I survive?!

/me slits wrists


wait, what about this week's chapter, before I kill myself I ought to learn what happens this week.

/me unslits wrists.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 4, 2009)

^That would be a reasonable path of action.

Well as some may know Psyren volume 7 was released a few days ago. And someone has posted a few pictures from the inside so I decided to pass them on.


*Spoiler*: __ 






Shao...


----------



## Jugger (Aug 5, 2009)

Here is cover for vol 7


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 5, 2009)

Turns out the volume 6 and volume 7 covers join together as one picture like so (Also is a larger picture of volume 7:



Volume 7 contains chapters 54-62.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 5, 2009)

Really unusual way to but vols together. It really looks awsome it felt like something was missing as one vol but when they are together it really looks awsome


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 5, 2009)

_NQ is going to get pimp slapped _


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 5, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Really unusual way to but vols together. It really looks awsome it felt like something was missing as one vol but when they are together it really looks awsome



Agreed, though it kinda breaks the now seemingly non-existent Ageha+Character/Character pattern. When I think about it, it's kinda strange when you I don't see all the kids together.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 5, 2009)

Unusually enough no pictures this week (so far) so the following spoiler (though this one is the one being seriously considered at 2ch) cannot be confirmed.


*Spoiler*: __ 




288 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2009/08/05(水) 17:36:36 ID:j7YjtX5l0

雨宮『ーそれであなたは捕まり閉じこめられ政府の実験体となったのね』
主《今やその研究機関グリゴリも滅んだ》《私は元は東京の研究所に幽閉されていたがあるとき”用済み”扱いとなり夢喰島に移送された》
《だがそこで・・・　ーあの大災厄が起きた》《カプセルに入れられた私だけが置き去りにされ・・・生き残ったのだ》
《まあこのまま野垂れ死ぬことには変わりないと思ったが・・・》《ふと・・・死ぬ前に何かしようと考えた・・・》《そして造りあげたのが時を遡る分身　ネメシスＱだ》
アゲハ（ネメシスＱ・・・！？）『教えてくれ・・・お前なんであんなもんを造った・・・！？俺達に・・・世界の崩壊を食い止めさせる為か・・・？』
主《世界を救う気など毛頭ない》《私はただ真実を知りたいだけだ》
アゲハ『・・・何だとッ・・・！？』
主《あれ・・・いまのは笑って言う台詞ではなかったか・・・？》《まあどうでもいいか・・・》
雨宮『あなたは・・・ネメシスＱとテレフォンカードを使って　私たちに何をさせるつもりなの・・・！？あのゲームの真の目的は何・・・！？』
主《お前達をある最終目的地に送り込むため・・・！》《そこには”ある者”がいる・・・》
アゲハ『”ある者”・・・？まさか・・・』
雨宮『天戯弥勒・・・！！！』
主《そう・・・今はアマギミロクと呼ばれている》《私と一緒に連行されてしまった少年ー》《”グリゴリ”実験体０８号》《私の双子の弟だ》


アマギミロク？『ー姉さん・・・』


未来の空の下に立つ・・・
主の双子の弟であり
Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅの創始者・・・天戯弥勒！！！

次号、更に明かされる衝撃の事
実！！そして、仲間の行方も・・・！？ 

Summary by Hai_Priesty

this article





*Spoiler*: __ 



If true we can finally put the fucking 'Nemesis Q is Ageha's sister' theory to rest. Oh and Lady Q pretty much is using everyone as tools for her own wants.


----------



## datchapin (Aug 5, 2009)

I gotta say, I was kinda surprised how easily Usui was done in. I wonder if he'll cause anymore trouble? Though I'm glad we're gonna find out what's going on with Ageeha's friends.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 7, 2009)

Have some late spoiler pictures!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Penance (Aug 7, 2009)

Oho!  I see...CONNECTION!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 7, 2009)

The fuck is that dude?


----------



## fxu (Aug 7, 2009)

*Psyren 82 by Binktopia*


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting Chapter. Shame about the break next week. So Lady Nemesis doesn't really give a darn about the world, she just wants to find her brother. Speaking of which who we seem to have just seen in the future. (There goes the hideous mutation theory)


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

I feel like I've been trolled somehow....but so did our main characters....


*Spoiler*: __ 



"oh yeah Nemesis Q is really just my creation (yeah I'm god like), you kids really aren't here to "save" the world, just meet my brother who just happens to be god tier creator of the new world. Have fun. Oh and I might hate humans just as much as he does (not to mention him probably knowing where you right now), plot fuck might be coming in 5, 4, 3...."


----------



## Skylit (Aug 7, 2009)

fxu said:


> *Psyren 82 by Binktopia*



I love your scans.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemesis was cute as a kid. Poor girl.

Picked up on the Amagi relation halfway through the chapter, but yeah. I didn't guess till then. Funny, considering they have identical eyes and haircolour, you'd think we'd have noticed beforehand.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 7, 2009)

I think some people did. At least one did back in July if their picture has something to say about it.

Also I think Amemiya is starting to feel the effects of that attempted mindwipe from her panel on page 1.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 7, 2009)

Maaaaaaan,  fuck that family and that place.  Poor Vaan.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemesis q is really selfish bitch i like that attitude


----------



## Gallant (Aug 8, 2009)

lol Nemesis Q is so self-centered. I figured she and Amagi Miroku were connected as I was reading the chapter. Funny part is that I wouldn't trust her much more than her brother.


----------



## Penance (Aug 8, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Nemesis q is really selfish bitch...





Gallant said:


> lol Nemesis Q is so self-centered. I figured she and Amagi Miroku were connected as I was reading the chapter. Funny part is that I wouldn't trust her much more than her brother.



Agreed.  I wouldn't trust her if she has no intention of saving the world...What could we call #7?


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Not #7 or Nana. The Creator? Lady Nemesis/Q?


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2009)

So... should I start being active again? Y/N?


Also Nemesis Q is fucking hot, fuck Matsuri, that bitch is dead.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2009)

inb4 ownkai


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2009)

ownkai ? what the fuck is that?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2009)

Amusingly enough, search function works now /bites the bait


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol Feija got owned with his words....


----------



## Freija (Aug 15, 2009)

Now I fucking remember 

I was talking about Shiners powers


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2009)

Well he's gonna have to come back and cut a bitch sooner or later.

Despite the fact that kids would most likely roflstomp him.


----------



## Freija (Aug 15, 2009)

Fuck that shit, shiner dind't even use ish sword


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 15, 2009)

...Shiner has a sword? I thought it was Junas (No. 2) who had a sword.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 16, 2009)

Amamiya > nemesis Q peter , plus that bitch is too rube to be cool.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2009)

So has Psyren gotten better since I stopped reading it? I like stopped reading when they raided some house. Chapter 60 or something I think.


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 16, 2009)

Darth Caedus said:


> So has Psyren gotten better since I stopped reading it? I like stopped reading when they raided some house. Chapter 60 or something I think.



It was never bad to begin with. But yeh, it has gotten better since then


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> ...Shiner has a sword? I thought it was Junas (No. 2) who had a sword.



Shut up, I was drunk when I wrote that reply


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 16, 2009)

SO the brother she is looking aint Ageha? or she just lost her memories?


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2009)

The brother is Amagi Miroku.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 16, 2009)

...And thus the Ageha theory was finally put to rest.


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2009)

Freija the theory killer.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 19, 2009)

Spoiler which is apparently confirmed. No pictures yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> ＣＡＬＬ，８３　無感情
> 
> 未来世界に
> その姿を現した
> ...






Brief overview of spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



Uh...not good for Oboro?


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 19, 2009)

HOLY SHIT !


*Spoiler*: __ 



On one hand, Oboro has never been close to my favorite character and, on the other hand, a lot of people saw this revelation coming, but to actually "see" it realized. We barely got to know him...  I kinda would have liked to see Oboro go "evil" on his own rather than outside influence, but it remains to be seen how much control he has of himself. I could totally see him wasting a random tavoo just because he's annoyed at the situation rather than actually being bloodthirsty/violent.

Of course, this is assuming whether or not the spoiler turns out to be true... I don't think I'd mind either way.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok here is the picture that confirms the spoiler :amazed


*Spoiler*: __ 





Pretty awesome I must say. However when I first saw it I seriously thought he was a hot tavoo chick (Psyren is missing that sadly )


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh well, the only cool hero except Amamiya is now fucked up... great


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 20, 2009)

FUCK YEAH! just as i predicted.... 1 gay down 1 more gay to go


----------



## hehey (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, if that Tatsuo guy can be good again, Oboro should be fine...


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 20, 2009)

"I went to Psyren and all I got was this lousy tavoo core."


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's actually not as extreme as I was imagining his appearance to be, though neither was Tastuo technically. I could kind of see him staying this way, save that it limits how much he can do in this story unless we end up with a tavoo traveling to the past/present. Wonder how the then-Wise would react to that ?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 20, 2009)

I get the feeling that this will be the permanent timeline of the Pysren crew.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 20, 2009)

Another picture (Which is in fact made up of many)




*Spoiler*: __ 



I see some star commanders (Grana and Miroku ) and that it turns out the sphere in the first picture is possibly a core.

Reverse Cure is fucking awesome.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 20, 2009)

seems good chap


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey guys, looking at the pictures again I've got the feeling that mutated tavoo!Oboro isn't actually Oboro. I think it's that Cure Lady thing that comes up when he heals but due to this new ability of taking energy it's mutated.

For one thing he doesn't have a cloak in those pictures.

Damn shame if true because Tavoo!Oboro would be awesome.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 20, 2009)

Stop trying defending Oboro! nobody can stop my plans now


----------



## Penance (Aug 21, 2009)

Seems like he might be a baddie...


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

Reason number 3 why this is the new main timeline. No way Oboro is going to be unfucked.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oboro will be the reason for Ageha to unlock some hidden powers, youl see


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

kinda cliche


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2009)

So, what happened to Oboro?

No way in hell is he dead. The author's not that lame.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oboro became from gay human to Gay undead


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So he's now an energy-stealing vampire thing? 

From what has been seen he's somehow circumvented can't use cure on yourself thing (possibly absorbing energy or something) and is wandering around the dumping ground _fucking stripping flesh from bones_ with his reverse-cure. 


Probably gonna be a little crazy for now.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 21, 2009)

Now the only thing left is for Ageha to fight him and kill him XD
Psyren is 100% much better  without Oboro


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

Oboro must die, seriously,he is so fodder char


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 21, 2009)

*Detour V: Hide&Seek*

Enjoy and stuff.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 21, 2009)

Ageha's pimp hand is way strong.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2009)

Reverse Cure is epic.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

Agetha: "You did not just troll us!"
Nem Q: "Well of course I did you was going to be trolled anyway."


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 21, 2009)

Some thoughts.


I'm wondering if the Reverse Cure is Oboro's true power because I remember him saying that the only reason he could use cure at first was he knew how to do it because he had experienced it before.

So Junas is the next Star Commander to show up soon. Fun.

Seems like Miroku's plan for a better world hasn't been completed yet.

What is the final destination? Where Miroku lives perhaps?

Lady Nemesis is interested Ageha because he was able to get her to react in anger.

Just realised-Oboro escaped from underground by blowing shit up. Well he does have Burst. Never really saw him use it before.

Seems like all the drifters are going to be screwed up. Let's see:
-Oboro is some kind of Tavoo hybrid thing who is probably crazy.
-There have been hints that Usui's Spider Delete power has had some effect on Amemiya.
-Hiryuu was last seen with Tatsuo. Something horrible will probably happen. Cannibalism maybe.
-Kabuto died and was brought back with his luck he'll have come back wrong.
-Ageha is an unknown for me.​

And page 18 of this current chapter reminded me of this

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 21, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Link removed
> 
> Enjoy and stuff.



Interesting


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if all of those dots on Oboros body are small tavoo cores...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

Oboro joined the dark side


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 22, 2009)

Why is Oboro killing a Taboo a bad thing? He was always a bit sadistic, he's probably just experimenting on himself.

For the greater good of course


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know why alot of people are labelling Oboro as being evil. He did whatever he had to do in the dumping ground and it's no wonder he's unhinged right now. But he isn't evil. Just wait a bit to see if he proves he is.

I wonder what will be going on with Hiryuu and Tatsuo next week?


----------



## Gary (Aug 23, 2009)

Is this worth catching up on?
 I just don't feel like it's going any where...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes Gary, it is worth catching  Psyren. The latest ( 10 ) chapters are freaking epic


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, the Manga is done well.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 23, 2009)

So yeah... all the Psyren kids.  Trolled.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemsis, doing it for the lulz.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 26, 2009)

Early confirmed spoilers this week.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Source: 2ch
Credit: ID:fPOkAr190
Verification: Confirmed


ＣＡＬＬ，８４　飛龍

ネメシスＱが朧の姿を細く！？

アゲハ『・・・何だよ　全く写らねぇぞ』
主《望月朧の周囲に別の強力な力場が発生している》《それが私の監視プログラムを妨害しているようだ》
アゲハ『力場・・・？朧が一体何を・・・』
主《これは・・・何らかの防壁プログラム？いや・・・ちがう》《これはこの男の外に溢れでるただの生命波動か・・・》
《ーーーーーーーーーーーーーーーー・・・》《・・・生まれ変わったか・・・》
アゲハ『何だって・・・？』
主《・・・何でもない》《とにかくこいつは無事に生きているということだ》
アゲハ『待てよ　それだけじゃ・・・！！』
主《くどい　黙れ》《ここでやめてもいいんだぞ　この能無し》
アゲハ（世界一口悪い　この女）
主《次へいくぞ》《二人目『朝河飛龍』ー》
　
ヒリョーさんの前に姿を現すネメシスＱ・・・
アゲハ『ヒリュー！！！』
ヒリョー『！？　ネメシスＱ！？』
Ｑ（中身アゲハ）『無事だったんだな！！心配してたんだぜ！！　隣にいるのは・・・まさかタツオか！？』
ヒリョー『・・・その声は夜科か！！？　でも何でネメシスＱからお前の声が・・・！？』
Ｑ（中身アゲハ）『あー色々あって今ネメシスＱ操ってる本人と一緒に暮らしてる？みてェな感じなんだ』
ヒリョー『何だと！！？』
Ｑ（中身アゲハ）『こっちはみんな無事・・・だ　いや話は後にしよう！　お前達は今どこにいるんだ？合流しようぜ』
ヒリョー『・・・・・・！いや・・・それがだな・・・』
クサカベ『タツオ！！朝河！！こんな目立つ所で何ボサッと立ち止まっとるんや！？Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅに見つかる前にさっさと隠れんかい！！』
ヒリョー『クサカベさん』
クサカベ『・・アァ！？　なんやあのケッタイな奴は？』
アゲハ『禁人種！？』
ヒリョー『違うんだ！あの人は敵じゃない！！俺達の・・・命の恩人だ・・・！！』

ヒリョー『俺はタツオに助けられた後ー・・・』

ヒリョーの回想・・・
クサカベ『・・ッったく　何やあのデッカイのは！？　気まぐれで助けたノラ猫が仲間を連れてくるとはナァ！』
タツオ『すいません　でも　この人だけは・・・』
クサカベ『お前の話してたあの「朝河飛龍」・・・やろ　しゃーないな匿ったるは　今更お前に出ていかれたら俺の計画はパーや
くぅ～「モビ太と鉄人集団」はいつ見ても泣けるわ・・・！！　あーこんな時は火つけて煙草吸いたいでも残り３本やからなァ・・・！！！
しかしなタツオ　あの男を看とる暇は無いぞ　神経制御塔の警備が手薄になる三日後を逃せば・・・もう侵入のチャンスは当分あらへん』
タツオ『計画には協力させて頂きますから』
ヒリョー『俺のことなら心配いらない・・・　これでも頑丈な方でね』
クサカベ『・・・フン　意外と元気やないか　俺ァクサカベ　一度人間をやめた人間・・・てとこや　よろしくなァ』


クサカベ『ーー俺は元々Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅで研究員として働いとったんや　でもな・・・昔の人間らしいグータラ生活が恋しくなってもうてなァ・・・抜け出してきたんや
イルミナフォージでこんな身体にされてもうたが俺は運良く洗脳はまぬがれた　今は自由気ままに暮らしとるけど・・・やっぱり世界をこんなにしちまったＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅは許せへん』
タツオ『僕もクサカベさんに拾われて助かったんです』
クサカベ『来いや』
クサカベ『向こうにデカイのが出来てなァ・・・　ここは建設途中で廃棄された神経制御塔や　幸い動力の核システムは完成しとったからちょいちょいとイジッてここに住んどる』
ヒリョー『神経制御塔って一体なんだ？』
クサカベ『空見てみ　今地球はな・・・星全体が奇妙な薄い膜に包まれてしまっとる』
ヒリョー『！！！』
クサカベ『アレが何なのか・・・末端の俺には知ることはできんかったがここ数年・・・あの膜にポツポツと穴が開き始めて太陽光が漏れてきとるんや・・・！
こいつはその穴をふさぐ為に造られた塔って理由よ』
ヒリョー『・・・太陽の光が届くとどうなるんだ？』
クサカベ『イルミナス・フォージをした者共は酸素が奪われたみたいに　窒息する』

タツオ『朝河さん僕はこの体を治さなければ元の世界へな帰れないようです』
ヒリョー『ああ　そのイルミナってやつを取り外すには・・・何にせよＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅ内部にある手がかりが・・・情報が必要なわけだ・・・！！』
タツオ『ーはい　－－その為に僕は強くなりました』


クサカベ『・・・・・・朝河の仲間か』
アゲハ『ヒリューお前一体何を・・・！？』
クサカベ『・・・行きたきゃ行けや朝河・・・！！何度も言うたがお前までこの計画に付き合う必要は特にねえ　これはＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅによって胸に珠を捻じこまれた俺とタツオの闘いやからな』
ヒリョー『・・・すまねえ夜科　俺はまだお前達の所へ行けねえ』
アゲハ『・・・どういうことだよ！？』
ヒリョー『いや・・・これからやることにお前達を巻き込みたくはない　すまないがネメシスＱの連絡も危険だから当分やめてくれ　
・・・お前達が無事で良かった　夜科・・・！ここからは別行動だ
先に現代に帰っていてくれ　俺も・・・タツオと一緒に必ず帰る・・・！！』
アゲハ『水臭せーこと言ってんじゃねーぞヒリュー！！』
ヒリョー『雨宮達にもよろしく言っといてくれ』

アゲハ『おい！！！映像が消えてくぞ！？』
主《ここでやめさせてもらう》《周囲の状況が危険すぎると判断した》
アゲハ『・・・・・・ッ！！』
雨宮『・・・どうしたの夜科・・・？』


クサカベ『本当にええんか朝河』
ヒリョー『ああ俺も行って調べたいことがあるんだ　イルミナの他に・・・どうしても知りたい事が・・・』
ヒリョー（その情報を現代に持ち帰る事が出来ればー・・・）
クサカベ『・・・クク　死んでもいいなら勝手について来いや　　さァて・・・！　世界に風穴　開けたるわ・・・！！』

今はまだ戻らない・・・
いつか共に帰るために！！

次号、朝河の決意に戸惑う
アゲハ！！そして女（主）が・・・！？




Translation by Hai_Priesty

Pictures, will provide upload them somewhere else other than imageshack because some people can't see them.


*Spoiler*: __ 








EDIT: The other picture has been 404'd. Damnit.
EDIT 2: Images uploaded to tinypic.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 26, 2009)

holy crap....


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 26, 2009)

I read two Volumes and I liked it,I think I should catch up


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, that is certainly something, though it seems reasonable not to have everybody go through that process if it has such a potential weakness. I hope some of Wise don't, anyway.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 27, 2009)

Hat Hair said:


> Well, that is certainly something, though it seems reasonable not to have everybody go through that process if it has such a potential weakness. I hope some of Wise don't, anyway.




*Spoiler*: __ 



But from what Shiner has said the potential positives outweigh the negatives which is why they are building the neuro towers in the first place, to keep this how the want it. 
 And as Miroku said in the previous chapter, currently the future world is only in it's initial stage of change so it is conceivable that the sunlight disadvantage could be dealt with further on. 

Unrelated Note: Tatsuo can make FUCKING GUNS!  How cool is that?! I wonder if he'll do some nifty quickdraw, gunslinger stuff.


----------



## Penance (Aug 27, 2009)

It's time...


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that dudes head is so small almost looks like he dunt have one in final panel


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 28, 2009)

Chapter 84 raw is here

No translations yet.


----------



## cbus05 (Aug 29, 2009)

Great chapter.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 29, 2009)

ok... Hiryuu has gone officially insane,why the fucking hell doesn't he team up against wise with Ageha... same enemy same goal.


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 31, 2009)

No discussion for this chapter?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 2, 2009)

Eh sorry about that . But that is old news because I have _spoiler pictures_


*Spoiler*: __ 




Seems like the left page happens first then the right one is the continuation. 







*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Lady Nemesis has gotten sick of these guys and is busting out. Chibi Q is excellent at distractions and Lady Q has a psy tentacle thing which can steal/copy abilities. And is that a tree I see?

...And so start the adventures of a woman with no name and her cat loving psy-robot.

Finally I'd like to note that Iwashiro draws really nice backgrounds.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 2, 2009)

Seems really intresting


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 2, 2009)

Another Picture and the translated spoiler script



Translation of Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lady Nemesis warns Ageha about tweaking the future and she says that she leaving (To herself) because Miroku will discover Root if she stays.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 3, 2009)

Damn can you believe I am having to reread the 10-15 chapters I had already read coz I've forgotten them all? That's right I just restarted this manga coz I have free time...


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 5, 2009)

example

Enjoy!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 5, 2009)

Warning Ageha about his sister.

Dundundun


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2009)

Epic chapter... i wonder ageha will act back in real world now,will he look up for Lady q?


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 6, 2009)

forgot ageha even had a sister


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 7, 2009)

we never got the creator's name, right? she should be amagi something, no?


----------



## TalikX (Sep 7, 2009)

Did anyone else get the Slam Dunk reference from the last chapter?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 8, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> we never got the creator's name, right? she should be amagi something, no?


She never said her name...not that Ageha and others bothered at all though.
I wonder if Miroku has detected the hideout already and that's where he's headed.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 8, 2009)

TalikX said:


> Did anyone else get the Slam Dunk reference from the last chapter?



There was? Could you point it out please?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 9, 2009)

Goddamn spoilers are here.

this

Pictures!


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah fuck yes Kabuto has finally awoken . But not before he talks to that guy in his head. Maybe he will finally learn his Zanpakuto's name wait, wrong series.
They are going back to the present next chapter?
Ooh it seems like the "Root are honorary drifters thing" is true as Ageha is being asked pass along messages to the Root's past selves.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 9, 2009)

none of them are saying anything interesting to their past selves? i mean if it was me i would pass back how can you train your psy more effectively or warn myself about some bad misfortune


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 9, 2009)

Shao asked to Ageha to tell himself to train harder if that is what you mean. And Haruhiko told him to tell Kagetora not to die (Don't know how that one is going to work out)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2009)

Aint Shao in love with Marie btw? if he is then damn id love to see him and Ageha fight over her


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 10, 2009)

shao would win though. there is little ageha can do to win if shao is fast enough to keep up with kyle and has that anti burst ability of his


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 10, 2009)

spoilers,where the fuck are they?


----------



## TalikX (Sep 10, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> There was? Could you point it out please?



Slamming of head and bleeding from the forehead.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> shao would win though. there is little ageha can do to win if shao is fast enough to keep up with kyle and has that anti burst ability of his


Dont you think that is a bit unfair to compare Ageha from past versus Shao from future? because if Ageha had the battle experience of shao  im pretty much sure that ageha would solo him easily


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 10, 2009)

then how can you even hint to make them fight? it is future shao who likes marie and it would be unfair to make kid shao fight with ageha not to mention that is if he has hit puberty yet.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2009)

Future Ageha vs Future Shao... im pretty sure Ageha would find a way to fight anti-burst fighters... 
Still even the present ageha could fight him ( probably).


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 10, 2009)

future ageha doesn't exist. if he did then he would make mincemeat out of all of WISE by himself and the story would be over by now.


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 10, 2009)

No. Future Ageha doesn't exist YET. 

We have yet to discover who the REAL Resistance is.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 10, 2009)

as far as we know the resistance is just root and usui's group on the surface and the illumina's rejects like tatsuo underground


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2009)

Scantlation for ch.86 is out.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 11, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Scantlation for ch.86 is out.



Thanks for the link.
Back to the present!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Scantlation for ch.86 is out.





yeah,thanks


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 11, 2009)

_Yeah Kyle :WOW 

And Marie  
_


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

next chap,Present is fucked up


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2009)

In b4 Agehas sister is the mastermind behind all of this!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2009)

I wonder what's waiting for Ageha and Co. back in the present


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2009)

i wonder how they will go back to future again without nemesis q?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 12, 2009)

I think Lady Q is still doing it it's just that she's gone elsewhere in the Psyren world. But the drifters have been missing from the present for 9 days. That's going to be hard to explain to people especially in Oboro's case as he is well-known.


----------



## TadloS (Sep 12, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> next chap,Present is fucked up



Qft.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Qft.



It will be epic


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if I like where all this is going...so that would mean that all the characters we see could be discarded or warped because of this paralel world thing?

I don't know, we'll see how things go...


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, I too like the future Elmore's Kids (EK). I have a feeling that after Ageha gets more powerful/future kids level that EK will be weaker than how they were before.


----------



## Gary (Sep 12, 2009)

Just caught up, looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i wonder how they will go back to future again without nemesis q?


Isn't their information complete now though? Also, once they revisit present, the current future will no longer exist as it is.
Anyways, I don't think NemQ is gone yet, the lady and her programs survived didn't they? And to my recollection she never said anything to the effect of terminating the game yet.


----------



## rldragon (Sep 13, 2009)

This manga is the shit. I accidently ran across it and was so thrilled with it that I read it in two days or so.


He he, I hope that all hell's gotten loose back in the present. Ageha is probably going to get stomped by his sister again.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 13, 2009)

so is psyren actually popular now or is it still at the bottom?


----------



## cbus05 (Sep 14, 2009)

neostar8710 said:


> so is psyren actually popular now or is it still at the bottom?



Not sure, but in my honest opiniong, this is the best current SJ manga (although one piece is probably better in the last two arcs).


The story is consistent with decent pace, the story/setting is more interesting than most. Power system works well, so far there hasn't been any bad characters.


My only criticism is that there doesn't seem to be enough total villains, antagonistic plotlines. I wish there were more alliances and enemies within the world of Psyren.


----------



## eunique (Sep 14, 2009)

psyren has a bit of similarity to gantz

but i still like it. especially Kyle such a cool kid


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 14, 2009)

a lot of the bad guys wear eye patches...it's weird


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 14, 2009)

neostar8710 said:


> so is psyren actually popular now or is it still at the bottom?



Top of the bottom five (Jaguar doesn't count). Medaka Box left the bottom this week and some speculate this was due to the lesbian kiss.


----------



## eunique (Sep 14, 2009)

nooo!!! i want more psyren!!


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 14, 2009)

So far it yo-yos from bottom to middle to near the top and back again quite frequently so don't be so worried yet.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 14, 2009)

cbus05 said:


> Not sure, but in my honest opiniong, this is the best current SJ manga *(although one piece is probably better in the last two arcs).*
> 
> 
> The story is consistent with decent pace, the story/setting is more interesting than most. Power system works well, so far there hasn't been any bad characters.
> ...



roflcopter. Pysren is the best SJ manga, any opinion other then that is from lesser beings.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 15, 2009)

Early Spoilers this week!


*Spoiler*: __ 





> call87
> 10日ぶりに現代に戻るアゲハたち。テレカの消費度数は3。
> アゲハはアネキに怒られることを気にして落ち込むが、
> 現代ではアゲハたちがいなくなったこと（正確には朧がいなくなったこと）が、
> ...







*Spoiler*: _Pictures_ 















*Spoiler*: _Shrimpy's Translation of the pictures_ 







> Ageha getting punched by sis, she's worried sick, etc
> Then ageha is talkin' to the detective since they've been missing for ? amount of time (not disclosed in these pages)
> guy in middle is, you guessed it, asaga's dad...wants to know where hiryuu is
> guy at end, who looks practically as old as ageha's sis is his dad. even the side text makes fun of it: "Ageha's dad finally arrives! And he's...really young!?"








*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh shit seems the drifters have made the headlines. Fubuki is back with a vengence. They are questioned by the police. We see the Elmore Kids again as kids and oh god daddy is already there (He knows Elmore?) I guess Ageha and Fubuki take after their mother in hair but the face is all Ageha's.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 15, 2009)

present again,boring


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 15, 2009)

^Where else could the chapter be set? (Although another look at the WISE, Oboro, Or the Hiryuu's group may have been possible I guess)

They just completed a drift and now we have to build up to the next big event.


----------



## Penance (Sep 15, 2009)

Greatness///


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 15, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Early Spoilers this week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder who the guy with the glasses on the last page is


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 15, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who the guy with the glasses on the last page is




*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently it's Ageha's and Fubuki's dad. Even the text next him says something like "It's Ageha's dad...and he's looks really young!" The mystery deepens.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 15, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's Ageha's and Fubuki's dad. Even the text next him says something like "It's Ageha's dad...and he's looks really young!" The mystery deepens.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I see. I thought his dad was the guy with black hair in this picture, since he looks kind of like Ageha. It seems I was misunderstanding who ageha's dad was then.




Thanks

*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting, his dad looks very young. I wonder what relation he has to elmore wood.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 15, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I thought his dad was the guy with black hair in this picture, since he looks kind of like Ageha. It seems I was misunderstanding who ageha's dad was then.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh that guy is the cop questioning Ageha about Oboro's disappearance.




Some additional translation notes by Hai_Priesty black hair in this picture


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ageha's dad??? this dude? no wonder he took his appearance from his mother


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 18, 2009)

Chapter 87


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, I didn't expect their disappearance to make such headlines. And Ageha's father is rather young :S


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i forgot that oboro was a big shot super star in the present. obviously the tabloids would be after him after 10 days disappearance especially if those days were meant for something big like a movie or concert or whatever. the conversation with hiryuu's dad could have gone better if hiryuu had made up some excuse that ageha could give in case something happened.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



not bad chapter, i predict a dramatic scene of Agehas and his father and a talk about Agehas mother etc. lets just hope that they will get back to action fast


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ageha's father looks like one of the WISE lol...


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks for the link


----------



## RivFader (Sep 19, 2009)

adee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ageha's father looks like one of the WISE lol...



Next plot twist incoming..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Next plot twist incoming..


Nah i refuse to believe that coming up!


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2009)

What did I miss ?`


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Nah i refuse to believe that coming up!


and their mom has been stuck in the tube and summoning them back and forth in time


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 19, 2009)

Muk said:


> and their mom has been stuck in the tube and summoning them back and forth in time



Nah that lady is definitely not anyone's parent but young looking dad> I wouldn't be surprised if he experimented on her or something.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 19, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Nah i refuse to believe that coming up!



Shounen rule 17674984: 
The protagonists dad HAS to be a badass friend with lots of conenctions to the high tiers and the story itself.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2009)

Or maybe he is Oboro's father too, with those killer looks


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell naw, Ageha's dad is the fucking mastermind of the Gregori project. You better fuken believe it


----------



## RivFader (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hell naw, Ageha's dad is the fucking mastermind of the Gregori project. You better fuken believe it



I already believe it, it's Shounen rule


----------



## Jugger (Sep 19, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Shounen rule 17674984:
> The protagonists dad HAS to be a badass friend with lots of conenctions to the high tiers and the story itself.



Its jump manga special rule


----------



## RivFader (Sep 19, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Its jump manga special rule



Argh, don't question a pirate's authority on the Talk like a pirate day,argh...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJWuekugBrA[/YOUTUBE]

Ye lil' landlubbers ain't got no clues...argh...


----------



## TalikX (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL OMG, the akagi police officer is back haha.


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, I didn't expect his dad to look like that, he looks about the same age as Ageha.

And some one didn't get the Bishi gene, lol.


----------



## Darth (Sep 19, 2009)

eh. The part with Hiryuu's dad was relatively sad.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 19, 2009)

TalikX said:


> LOL OMG, the akagi police officer is back haha.



what chapter was that?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 19, 2009)

Kyle: Ageha's back!

Marie: YES!


----------



## TalikX (Sep 19, 2009)

neostar8710 said:


> what chapter was that?



87...


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 19, 2009)

Funnily enough the most recent chapter is 87...so this is the first time that guy has shown up but we may see more of him later.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 20, 2009)

Dimeron said:


> Wow, I didn't expect his dad to look like that, he looks about the same age as Ageha.
> 
> And some one didn't get the Bishi gene, lol.



agreed 
although ageha is pretty cute himself... especially when he and oboro snuggles... unnyaaa~~~ don't give me crap they didn't snuggle either, or atleast oboro did..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 20, 2009)

Darth said:


> eh. The part with Hiryuu's dad was relatively sad.


He looks like a sad drunk dude that never found happiness in his life


----------



## Garfield (Sep 20, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> He looks like a sad drunk dude that never found happiness in his life


That's more like the police officer, heh


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 20, 2009)

so now they're back in the present, instead of worry about living arrangements why aren't they hunting down the evil psychic guy and assassinating him

thats pretty much all they should be thinking about


----------



## rldragon (Sep 20, 2009)

This chapter was kind of a _meh_ for me. 

And somehow I was under the impression that Ageha was supposed to have only mother and older sister...


----------



## spaZ (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone else get the feeling that Ageha's father isn't a normal human?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 20, 2009)

rldragon said:


> This chapter was kind of a _meh_ for me.
> 
> And somehow I was under the impression that Ageha was supposed to have only mother and older sister...



What?

In the _first chapter_ it's stated that his mother is dead and his dad was working (Ie away from home). 

This is just like when Usui reappeared.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 20, 2009)

> so now they're back in the present, instead of worry about living arrangements why aren't they hunting down the evil psychic guy and assassinating him


because ageha can't move around without the media following him and forcing to reveal his every move to the enemy. if he wants to keep living he has to take precautions or he will be killed by Nemesis Q, WISE, the police, the guys behind grigori or Usui from the past.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 20, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Anyone else get the feeling that Ageha's father isn't a normal human?


what you have on your mind


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 20, 2009)

he's an alien. it's as obvious as day. just look at his antennae over his head


----------



## migukuni (Sep 21, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> he's an alien. it's as obvious as day. just look at his antennae over his head



i was more thinking of his too young face, but those antennae are also give aways


----------



## Garfield (Sep 21, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> he has to take precautions or he will be killed by *Nemesis Q*, WISE, the police, the guys behind grigori or Usui from the past.



Nem Q's creator seems to have not minded the last he revealed anything. Though that might have been because they were already in future. But I still think that now that they have the proper knowledge, NemQ has no reason to kill them anymore. They already know the consequences of telling people the future. It might get worse.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 21, 2009)

Ageha's father had tons of plastic surgery's, there, you have an explanation !


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 21, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ageha's father had tons of plastic surgery's, there, you have an explanation !



It might be Psy related.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 21, 2009)

Crazy theory incoming:
Police guy is a person with latent Trance abilities, giving him abilities to sense when people are lying.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 21, 2009)

LJ community Weeklyjump said:
			
		

> Bottom 5 (technically 6)
> 
> Akaboshi
> Wajima
> ...



On one hand- Fuck! on the other hand Yay! colour page next week.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

damn... medaka box and psyren are in b5 again


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ageha's father had tons of plastic surgery's, there, you have an explanation !


Yeah but are you admitting it's the more plausible one? I don't think so


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

yeh, he's cute dad must be a psychicher as well


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 22, 2009)

adee said:


> Yeah but are you admitting it's the more plausible one? I don't think so


Its manga after all


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2009)

hah, for all  you know he's also the father who abandoned his kids, lady Q and her brother.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

hmmm... if he's pop is like that i wonder how his mom would look if she was alive...

man reminds me of princess princess


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 23, 2009)

Initial spoilers for this week no translation yet.

*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				From Idol@Mangahelpers said:
			
		

> Source: 2ch
> Credit: ID:z8RDlxZI0
> Verification: Confirmed
> 
> ...








*Spoiler*: __ 



Things I have noted:

Apparently he is fucking 47 years of age! Must have good genes as Hiryuu's dad is probably a similar age but actually looks it.
Amemiya comments on this.
When people were guessing what he worked as did anyone say Astronomer? Because I think it says it is.
And the thing he/his group are currently observing? An asteroid called Ouroboros.
MATSURI SHOWS UP IN THE END!


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

hmmm... so he is anstronomer... so the asteroid that will crash to earth is now known


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 23, 2009)

They always knew about about it but it was supposed to pass the Earth at safe distance but it sudden changed trajectory and well you know the rest.

(Information from chapter 68 page 17)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2009)

no fucking way he is 47!


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 23, 2009)

Translation of spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



So he learnt martial arts online? Really quickly? As others said perhaps a latent user of rise?


----------



## migukuni (Sep 24, 2009)

im thinking trance actually... or something like trance and rise like oboro... it was oboro who has imba godlike healing tech's right?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 24, 2009)

Oboro has the potential but in terms of training and experience he is nowhere near the Cure abilities of Ian and Van. Someday maybe and with his new power all bets are off.

What else? Oh here are the pictures:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2009)

lol wtf.... no way his father is better than ageha!


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 24, 2009)

I think he may have caught him off guard I bet Ageha didn't even know his dad was going to be there so it's like-Hello so-SUDDEN DOUBLE PUNCH TO THE FACE.

But what you must consider more scary is he taught himself via the _internet._


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2009)

it proves that none can underestimate the power of the internetz XD


----------



## AndreAtomic (Sep 24, 2009)

47? lol wat no way

I think like most of us he has something to do with all of this...


----------



## migukuni (Sep 25, 2009)

lol, his father rocks


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn 47??? my old man has that age and Ageha fathers looks more younger than me!


----------



## Yak (Sep 26, 2009)

His dad is a psychicer and his powers are being young and awesome

Oh, and hi everyone, I haven't been here in AGES lol.


----------



## KidQuick (Sep 26, 2009)

Tell me if this makes sense:
You travel to the future and while there, discover that a mysterious asteroid hits your planet annihilating most of the life there, and brings with it strange new beings are trying to enslave humanity. You are even fortunate enough to discover the asteroid's name.

You return to your home-time, and ask youself, what should I do about everything I learned? Oh. And it just so happens that your father is an astronomer. Ooooobviously, the first thing you do is ignore the asteroid that brings impending doom your species and instead go chasing after your nemesis. 

Right... cause that makes so much sense.


----------



## Yak (Sep 26, 2009)

I personally don't think it was that much of a bad choice. Sure, it would be more logical for Ageha to ask his Pa about it but seeing how their encounter just ended in Ageha nearly becoming a bloody pulp, the mood was probably not good enough to explain everything linked to the whole Asteriod-deal and the future-travelling in a credible way. Besides, Amamiya's having that covered now anyway.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 26, 2009)

how is ageha going to talk to his dad about the asteroid without turning to ash? he can talk it over with the old lady who can then talk about it with his dad but ageha can't talk directly to his dad about anything


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2009)

In b4 Ageha's father learns him a new way to control Melchees Door!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, Ageha's father sure did a fine job kicking his ass. Very convenient of him being an astronomer. And Ageha was right in telling Marie she'd grow up just fine


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 26, 2009)

Man, Ageha's father is a badass, in a weird kind of Aizen way. It was a good chapter, reunion's are always fun

And who's Grigori again?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 26, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Man, Ageha's father is a badass, in a weird kind of Aizen way. It was a good chapter, reunion's are always fun
> 
> And who's Grigori again?



Grigori is the organization that is experimenting on psychics, and also the one keeping Nemisis Q prisoner.


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh that's right, thanks for reminding me

This arc should be interesting 

I bet we're going to always have one present arc, future arc, present arc, future arc etc etc


----------



## Yak (Sep 27, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> how is ageha going to talk to his dad about the asteroid without turning to ash? he can talk it over with the old lady who can then talk about it with his dad but ageha can't talk directly to his dad about anything



I thought the curse was off.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 27, 2009)

Only for members of Elmore Wood (And it may only apply to their future versions)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Well, Ageha's father sure did a fine job kicking his ass. Very convenient of him being an astronomer. And Ageha was right in telling Marie she'd grow up just fine


Hahaha i love the face that amamiya made after 
I dont think the curse affects them now, they gonna change the future anyway either by finding lady q or with some other way.


----------



## KidQuick (Sep 27, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Hahaha i love the face that amamiya made after
> I dont think the curse affects them now, they gonna change the future anyway either by finding lady q or with some other way.



Yep, I was thinking, "jealous much?" She won't say it outright but Amamiya likes Ageha in _that_ way.

I like where this is going, though I'm curious how they'll retrieve the others from the future if their actions now can effectively cut that future off and create an entirely new one. That would be sad.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 28, 2009)

if the curse was of there was no reason not to tell ageha's sister and dad or even the media why he and oboro disappeared. the curse is still on, nemesis q is just treating the elmore family as drifters now so ageha can talk strategy with them


----------



## RivFader (Oct 3, 2009)

Psyren 89's out.

Poor kid 

Doujin material right there, though :ho


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 3, 2009)

Good chapter, I can't wait until next week's.


----------



## Felix (Oct 3, 2009)

Dark Amamiya looks hot


----------



## Yak (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice developments for Amamiya there. I was fearing that this attack on her mind would just be done with and be unimportant but gladly it wasn't something she could just shrug off. I wonder how this will affect her in the future; at some crucial time she might undergo a drastic personality change and become different from the person she is now (as long as this doesn't look like Ichigo and his Hollow side it should be fine...)

Junas being there at the orphanage was kind of unexpected by me. Surprise surprise. Kagetora should run before Junas beats the shit out of him with that broom stick


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 3, 2009)

i cannot wait till they go back to the future and seeing what developments iwll have happened


----------



## Yak (Oct 3, 2009)

They should notice the first differences on the DVD.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2009)

Junas is going to do some terrifying ownage. I'm almost frightened for Kagetora.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 3, 2009)

lots of revelations this chapter, It seems that the memory wipe did have some effect on Amimiya, and she wont be able to just shrug it off. And its cool to see that Junas is working at the orphanage. Hopefully Kagetorou and his minions don't get owned too bad by him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 3, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Tell me if this makes sense:
> You travel to the future and while there, discover that a mysterious asteroid hits your planet annihilating most of the life there, and brings with it strange new beings are trying to enslave humanity. You are even fortunate enough to discover the asteroid's name.
> 
> You return to your home-time, and ask youself, what should I do about everything I learned? Oh. And it just so happens that your father is an astronomer. Ooooobviously, the first thing you do is ignore the asteroid that brings impending doom your species and instead go chasing after your nemesis.
> ...



Lets see, try to stop an asteroid from hitting earth with no special abilities that allow you to do so. Or beat the living crap out of the person who will effectively make the new world after the asteroid hits hell. Infact beat the shit out of him _before_ he becomes uber charged due to the new environment and the taboo cores.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 3, 2009)

After reading 89 Agetha is officially my new favorite shounen male lead character.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2009)

He looked so happy when he'd jumped into the pool. It was adorable.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 4, 2009)

i was beginning to wonder when will amamiya's dark side will appear. this isn't what i expected but it's cool nonetheless. i knew something was wrong with amamiya's parents when the story focused only on ageha after coming back.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 4, 2009)

Amamiya's dark side could  strengthen  the bond between her and Ageha,maybe we will a see fight between her dark side vs ageha in order to help amamiya to regain her lost memories back.
P.S Lest hope that matsuri wont die in the next chapters :S


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 4, 2009)

I was surprised that the one of those spider things still appears to eating memories. She'll need a psychic healer soon or something that will stop her memories being deleted.

Also interesting to see Amemiya with multiple mind jacks while facing off with her subconscious. Possible preview of improvements?


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey guys spoilers for chapter 90 (PS: Finally out of the bottom 5 (Last week doesn't count))

translation of spoilers


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

*starts activity again*


Is that sum spoilars ?


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep and the action begins.

 (I didn't bother posting up spoilers last week because I thought someone else would.)


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

This shit needs more matsuri.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 7, 2009)

I wonder if Dholaki will ever return, he supposed to be alive in the present...


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

He's gay.     .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 7, 2009)

Hes weak and gay!


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

He's weak, gay and Darth Kenshin


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 7, 2009)

Freija said:


> He's weak, gay and Darth Kenshin


there is no such thing as Darth Kenshin thus il ignore this comment! 
Btw, i wanna see Ageha showing his father Full melchees Door  i wonder what he will think about his son


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2009)

Scan for ch.90 is now out.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Kira <3


----------



## 12456 (Oct 10, 2009)

Haha, Junas, what a psycho. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn scary throwing arm too.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

Indeed, I wonder what his real powers are, even in the future he didn't show them.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 10, 2009)

I hope Kagetora kill Junas just to see what gonna happen in the next time travel .


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think that'll happen.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 10, 2009)

^yeah in this manga Bishies always own =S


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

More like Junas is stronger.


----------



## Baub (Oct 10, 2009)

That trick room guy plays a very important role,so if anything big happens to him it will have a big effect on the future.Kagetora is always doing these dangerous missions.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, if the trick room guy dies, their base is fucked.


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 10, 2009)

Junas is a badass.

And that little girl was the one experimenting on those creatures in the future aye? Her PSI abilities are cool

Psyren never disappoints


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

I have pierced the heavens... and that's one badass sig.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2009)

That little chick is creepy 

Badass chapter though.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

Was that some pyromancy ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2009)

Wasn't she just bringing her pictures to life?


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

perhaps she did 


Is she that other star commander perhaps


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2009)

The sciency kid, maybe so.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

She fits as that person


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2009)

That means she's only gonna get creepier 

Unless somehow the next affecting of the future is to convert the kid to the side of good, but screw that.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 10, 2009)

A lot of good things happened these last 20 chapters, I'm glad I picked it up again... I forgot about it completely..

I didn't want Oboro to turn into a Tavoo though, but from the looks of it he has...


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

He's not really a tavoo I think.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2009)

Junas was a badass, the little girl is a creepy loli, and I expect much from the next fight. So this creator business? Who could they be talking about?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Junas was a badass, the little girl is a creepy loli, and I expect much from the next fight. So this creator business? Who could they be talking about?



I think they were talking about the chick, since she can create whatever she draws.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2009)

I was hoping it wouldn't be so obvious, so it is the loli then.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

Indeed it is


----------



## eunique (Oct 11, 2009)

the loli is the third general...
remember when they were introduced, one was a girl with the scar on her head


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2009)

Wasn't she the Fourth?


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes she is is the fourth star commander.

Star Commanders (Of former Japan because it isn't much of a stretch to think there are other groups over the world)

#1 Grana (Eyepatch dude)
#2 Junas (Sword dude)
#3 Shiner (Teleporter Dude)
#4 Caprico (Kid in charge of Tavoo research or something)
#5 Dholaki (Exploding dude, Dead)


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2009)

^
How do you know that ?


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 11, 2009)

Because of the second half of chapter 44 where it introduces all the other star commanders (Name+Rank). I thought it was common knowledge?


----------



## RivFader (Oct 11, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Because of the second half of chapter 44 where it introduces all the other star commanders (Name+Rank). I thought it was common knowledge?



It should be


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Because of the second half of chapter 44 where it introduces all the other star commanders (Name+Rank). I thought it was common knowledge?



I haven't been that in to Psyren for some time now 


Forgive me


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 11, 2009)

All is forgiven.

I just found a note about the translation of the two creator terms (Lady Nemesis vs. Caprico) 

tl;dr Both words can translate to creator but Master/Lord is more correct for Lady Nemesis (As in she is Nemesis Q's master)


----------



## Akatora (Oct 11, 2009)

Was a bit disappointed that Junas used a knife, but well they're easier to hide then swords.

Psyren keep staying interesting, but doesn't look like the japanese agree :/


Bottom of the Toc this week:


Sket Dance
Gintama
Medaka Box
Psyren
Akaboshi
Kagijin
Jaguar


----------



## migukuni (Oct 12, 2009)

Gintama is in the lowest 7???
well medaka and psyren is gonna go up in the weeks coming most probably, both is getting interesting...


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Junas is a badass.
> 
> And that little girl was the one experimenting on those creatures in the future aye? Her PSI abilities are cool
> 
> Psyren never disappoints





Waveblade said:


> All is forgiven.
> 
> I just found a note about the translation of the two creator terms (Lady Nemesis vs. Caprico)
> 
> tl;dr Both words can translate to creator but Master/Lord is more correct for Lady Nemesis (As in she is Nemesis Q's master)



I figured that the "Creator" is actually the creator of Nemesis Q. Hence, the little girl is Amagi Miroku's sister. Hence, they want to kill her so they can ensure a future where they rule.

At least, that's what I thought when I read the chapter.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 12, 2009)

No 'Creator' is Caprico's power which they really want. Anyway Miroku's sister is his older twin sister and she is probably at 'Home' being experimented on.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 12, 2009)

Creator is Caprico its like a given fact already >.<


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2009)

who the fuck is caprico?


----------



## migukuni (Oct 12, 2009)

4th Commander of WISE, the female with the scar on her head


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh.

That's predictably lame.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 12, 2009)

from what i remember she was the one that modelled the taboo's, created them


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, that's what was said anyway.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 15, 2009)

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Grrblt, Merlin, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Memos, Hiroshi, Chainer, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Geg, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, Aphrodite, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, StrawHat4Life, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite, Naruto, Dragonus Nesha, Id, Hollie

Posted by:


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks wave.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 15, 2009)

Pictures


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 16, 2009)

[Binktopia]Psyren 91 

I wonder how long it'll be till this is animated. Maybe two more years?


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> [Binktopia]Psyren 91
> 
> I wonder how long it'll be till this is animated. Maybe two more years?



rahhhhm these cliffhangers! epicnesssss

and as for an anime..i'm skeptical because it seems that Psyren still isn't popular enough in Japan...idk why though...maybe this is for the wrong audience?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 16, 2009)

Go TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 16, 2009)

I haven't read a chapter that good in a while. Kagetora... man i haven't seen something that gar since Master Sakaki blocked pressure point shots with raw muscle...


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 16, 2009)

jonas will cut kagetora up for good... I wouldnt mess with him;

what is kagetoras ability again? just that he dies hard?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 16, 2009)

^He can fight with his shades and be gar!!!!


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kagetora is a god

Someone make me a set of him


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kagetora's a real man. He's so epic!


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 16, 2009)

Last panel, I predict that Junas is making himself a blade.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 16, 2009)

Kategora may get rofl stomped....but he may reveal that is he actually God and punts the star commander across the pacific.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 16, 2009)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> [Binktopia]Psyren 91
> 
> I wonder how long it'll be till this is animated. Maybe two more years?




If it go on for 2 more years then yes it should have an anime, but the way things look we'll be lucky if a year from now we still get chapters which means an anime is unlikely


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Kategora may get rofl stomped....but he may reveal that is he actually God and punts the star commander to across the pacific.



Itll be the latter


----------



## Inugami (Oct 16, 2009)

damn if Kagetora was real I would try to be his friend


----------



## Penance (Oct 19, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Kagetora is a god
> 
> Someone make me a set of him





mastermind360 said:


> Kagetora's a real man. He's so epic!



He is, indeed......I hate chibi-Caprica...


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 19, 2009)

From the most recent SJump manga rankings, Psyren is finally out of the bottom five this week where it has been wallowing for several weeks. (Not counting that week it had the colour pages)


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 19, 2009)

Kagetora is way out of his league didnt he get spanked by some low level shit psy user a couple of chapters ago now his taking on a star commander.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 19, 2009)

lets wait and see >.<


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 19, 2009)

migukuni said:


> lets wait and see >.<



What's with people and this "lets wait and see" bullshit nowadays, no lets not wait let's talk about it since not talking about it defeats the purpose of the thread.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 19, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> From the most recent SJump manga rankings, Psyren is finally out of the bottom five this week where it has been wallowing for several weeks. (Not counting that week it had the colour pages)


Hmm, weird..

Psyren is awesome.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 19, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> What's with people and this "lets wait and see" bullshit nowadays, no lets not wait let's talk about it since not talking about it defeats the purpose of the thread.



Because we don't know all of Kagetora and yeah this time the enemy gonna be a star commander in the future but perhaps in this moment he still isn't in that level.....but yeah I also think Kagetora is the underdog of this fight.

Still I'm with Kagetora  I like his personality Junas  give me the impression of someone that got raped in his childhood and now blames the world .


----------



## Jugger (Oct 19, 2009)

Lets hope psyren gets more than colors pages when 100 chapter and 2 years is done.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 19, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Kagetora is way out of his league didnt he get spanked by some low level shit psy user a couple of chapters ago now his taking on a star commander.



I like to see you fight after being caught in a surprise microwave oven.


----------



## cbus05 (Oct 19, 2009)

I still can't understand why Psyren does not get more rep on this forum. 


It has no real flaws at this point.


Main character is cool, the story setting is very unique, the plot so far is mysterious, and good at the same time. The power system is decent, and interesting as well. None of the characters really just piss you off. No bishies or emo characters. No idiot characters. The action is good so far.



I think most people who read Psyren love it, but the problem is that it doesn't seem to get the pub it deserves.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 19, 2009)

^If you ask me I think its getting what it deserves if I remember well nobody talks crap about Psyren in this thread.

Perhaps you think Psyren deserves more fanbase  but without anime its hard to get one.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 19, 2009)

Oboro is a bishie... but he doesn't bother me at all. At least his power's kinda cool.
I too think that Psyren is awesome and doesn't receive the props...


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2009)

Meh, Oboro is kinda cool with his darkside and all, but he needs another ability than "healing".


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 19, 2009)

Stripping the flesh of things with his mind counts as a power. Or perhaps shapeshifting would work for him (As we haven't seen one of those yet-at least revealed)


----------



## cbus05 (Oct 20, 2009)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Oboro is a bishie... but he doesn't bother me at all. At least his power's kinda cool.
> I too think that Psyren is awesome and doesn't receive the props...



Oboro is a bishie, but almost in a way that's supposed to be cliche. It works for him since his personality is very non-Bishie like, which makes him an interesting fresh character. 



My only complaint is that Ageha & Amamiya could use a little bit more personality development.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 20, 2009)

kagetora was able to fight evenly (with help from matsuri who wasn't at 100%) with shiner and grana so yeah he should have a fight with a star commander before the meteor enhances their power with illumina cores


----------



## Junas (Oct 24, 2009)

Why is this in the third page? Reviving it now for the current chapter at 92. This fight is getting pretty intense with Capirco! Didnt see that coming.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 24, 2009)

curses I was hoping the chapter was released but good bump anyway


----------



## Junas (Oct 24, 2009)

here's the link to the latest chapter on Mangashare. The damage caused by Ulquiorra's Lanza OUTSIDE of Las Noches


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 24, 2009)

The damage caused by Ulquiorra's Lanza OUTSIDE of Las Noches

kagetora is a fucking saiyan


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2009)

LAME!!!! GOD!!! I hate interventions!! 

another potential badass fight ruined.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 24, 2009)

Kagetora being  killed by a brat that draws shit and they come alive....... lame indeed


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 24, 2009)

...I guess all those people elsewhere clamouring that 'Omg they're gonna take Riko to granny and liek she won't be a star commander' were wrong.

And yay for Haruhiko doing stuff and we'll get to see what the drifters are doing next week.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 24, 2009)

OM isnt updated with psyren it seems, is mangashare the only one always updated with psyren?


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 24, 2009)

Because OM isn't allowed to upload the Binktopia version and since the main translator does it exclusively for Binktopia, OM has to wait for someone else to translate.


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 24, 2009)

I would have loved to see Tora tank that attack and headbutt him into oblivion! Shame about the interruption.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 24, 2009)

what a bitch move from Kagetora and Haruhiko... Junas would have eradicated kagetora if not for the shocker; that man had one foot in the grave and he knew it; a true badass would have said "fuck it, I wont attack until he can move again" but I guess no...

I like Junas and Caprico more and more thought;


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2009)

^Thats the bad thing about interruptions we really never know but I still find more awesome if Kagetora would tanked that shit.

Haruhiko and Caprico ruined the chapter.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 24, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with Caprico, they technically won and I guess Junas was unconcious at the end, so Caprico just saved him; maybe we will get more action instead of interrogating Junas in the next chapter; maybe a drawing should kill haruhiko for butting in;


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2009)

Well or perhaps Junas would still be able to fight after the kick but Haruhiko would still helping him....hmm I hope he and the girl kill each other so we can have our Kagetora vs Junas match .


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 24, 2009)

you really want Caprico to die, right? 

come on, its just a little girl, and the only female star commander in the future... Haruhiko should just die alone;

btw Caprico draws pretty damn fast... she had like a few sec to draw a hand catching Junas and another 2 sec to draw a monster with 100 eyes;


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 24, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Kategora may get rofl stomped....but he may reveal that is he actually God and punts the star commander across the pacific.



So was I right or was I right?


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 24, 2009)

omggggggg

this manga is sooooooo good!

when does the epicness stop?...hopefully never haha


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> you really want Caprico to die, right?
> 
> come on, its just a little girl, and the only female star commander in the future... Haruhiko should just die alone;



I would pay to see Kagetora kick Caprico like he did with Junas.


----------



## Penance (Oct 25, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I would pay to see Kagetora kick Caprico like he did with Junas.



As would I...


----------



## migukuni (Oct 25, 2009)

without caprico there's no tavoo, w/o tavoo, psyren plot is ruined so there lol

caprico is godtier in psyren :ho


----------



## Inugami (Oct 25, 2009)

Kagetora would kill that godtier with a kick in her stupid loli-moe face.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 25, 2009)

lol, then its the end of psyren

Capricio has plot shield :ho


----------



## Inugami (Oct 25, 2009)

Shes important  but  she isn't the final villain shes just being used the plot would change a lot but still if I gonna  see Kagetora pwaning her I would find it worth.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 25, 2009)

but without Caprico the Star Commanders would look like the Backstreet Boys...


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 25, 2009)

I would also love to see a kick from Kagetora right in the little girl's face. Damn plot shield.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 25, 2009)

I want to see what it would change if they don?t have that little girl


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 25, 2009)

The loli hate is strong in here.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 25, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> The loli hate is strong in here.



Don't hate, fuck be nice to each other


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 26, 2009)

LJcomm Weeklyjump said:
			
		

> Issue #49 Bottom 5
> Kashikoi
> Kuroko no Basket
> Medaka Box
> ...



Seems like Akaboshi is being cut so Psyren may have survived this round? Unless they need to cut another series at the end of the year, Psyren has dodged a bullet (I say this as people a few pages back were worried)


----------



## Jugger (Oct 26, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Seems like Akaboshi is being cut so Psyren may have survived this round? Unless they need to cut another series at the end of the year, Psyren has dodged a bullet (I say this as people a few pages back were worried)



Yeah psyren did it easily. If you check  you can see it is always out of bottom 5


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 26, 2009)

But there was that recent period where it was stuck in the bottom.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 26, 2009)

no worries,psyren will pop up once again and it will rise to the top!


----------



## Inugami (Oct 26, 2009)

Kuroko no Basket still doing well =D


----------



## Jugger (Oct 26, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> But there was that recent period where it was stuck in the bottom.



well it had little yoyo but it was always out of bottom 5



Oxvial said:


> Kuroko no Basket still doing well =D



Yeah it get always color page after chapter in bottom 5


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 26, 2009)

lol kaboshi canceled, for some reaosn i though it would do well...
i stopped reading at chapter 13 or so... cant remember clearly


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 27, 2009)

While I know this is only a hint of his abilities, I was kind of expecting something more (visually interesting) than a microwave chidori from Junas.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 28, 2009)

Spoiler Translation

ch.268


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm Kagetora is apparently part bloodhound as he is chasing Kagetora/Riko by smell. Unsubtle foreshadowing that Caprico is going to be a problem to deal with when older. Information of the DVD and Holy Shit it's Grana the escapee.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 28, 2009)

Kagetora psy is exponential increases in manliness.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 29, 2009)

Pictures (Of Manliness! And other stuff)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## perman07 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmm, are those rankings made from the questionares they talk about in Bakuman?

Anyways, it wouldn't surprise me if Psyren jumps in popularity once/if it gets an anime.


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh my, Psyren is getting interesting again.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 30, 2009)

here too

Scanalation is out.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 30, 2009)

Jugger said:


> well it had little yoyo but it was always out of bottom 5
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it get always color page after chapter in bottom 5





Well taking a look at the latest issue and back to issue 41

rank from the bottom(maybe closer to bottom if Jaguar and others don't count)

this week 12 from bottom where 21 from the bottom is number 1 in the toc


so going back look this way:

12v 9v *4*^ 10v 8v *4*^ 6v *5*^ 12v *4*^ 14v 12v 9v *4*^ 10v 8v *4*^ 6v *5*^ 12


so a 7-9 times in the past 20 issues it's been in bottom 5, i'd ssay that's not good, but yes could be worse 
Main reason of me being this skeptic is it remind me of Mx0 


and with the volumes as far as i know not selling high there is still reason to have concern about the future of the series but good thing other series to be offered first.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gintama (Cover & Color)
Naruto
One Piece
Baku-man
Nurarihyon no Mago
Inumaru Dashi
Bleach
Beelzebub (Color)
Toriko
Psyren
Ane Dok?
Reborn!
Sket Dance
Wajima
Hokenshitsu
Kochi Kame
Kashikoi
Kuroko no Basket
Medaka Box
Kagijin
Akaboshi (End)
Jaguar (Absent)


12 from bottom


Bleach (Color)
Gintama (Anime Film Announcement)
One Piece
Reborn (Color)
Beelzebub
Toriko
Inumaru Dashi
Sket Dance
Kuroko no Basket
Kochi Kame
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Nurarhyon no Mago (Color & 25 Pages)
Kashikoi
Psyren
Ane Dok?
Waji Mania
Baku-man
Medaka Box
Akaboshi
Kagijin
Jaguar
Golden Cup Results
Naruto (Absent)

9 from bottom


Baku-man (Color & Popularity Results)
Naruto
Bleach
Reborn (Cover, Color, & Scoop)
Nurarhyon no Mago
Toriko
Kashikoi
Inumaru Dashi
Kuroko no Basket (Color & 25 pages)
H?kenshitsu no Shinigami
Kochi Kame
Beelzebub
Wajima
Ane Dok?
Sket Dance
Gintama
Medaka Box
Psyren
Akaboshi
Kagijin
Jaguar
One Piece (Absent)

4 from bottom


Naruto (Couv, Page Couleur)
Bleach
One Piece 
Gintama
Sket Dance
Inumaru
Beelzebub
Reborn (Page Couleur + Scoop)
Kochi Kame
Toriko
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami 
Psyren
Nurarihyon no Mago 
Wajimania
Medaka Box
Baku-man
Ane Dok? 
Kuroko no Basket
Akaboshi
Kagijin
Jaguar

10 from bottom


#45 (05/10) :
Reborn (Couv, Poster Page Couleur + Annonce Sortie d'un Art Book)
Naruto
One Piece
Nurarihyon no Mago
Bleach
Inumaru Dashi
Baku-man
Kashikoi Ken Rilienthal
Ane Dok? (Page Couleur)
Toriko
Kochi Kame
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Kuroko no Basket
Wajima
Psyren (Page Couleur)
Gintama
Beelzebub
Sket dance
Medaka Box
Akaboshi
Kagijin
Jaguar

8 from bottom


#44 (28/09) :
Bleach (Couverture & Page Couleur)
One Piece
Naruto
Gintama
Reborn
Kashikoi Ken Rilienthal (25p)
Sket Dance
Toriko (Page Couleur)
Inumaru Dashi
Kochi Kame
Kuroko no Basket (Page Couleur)
H?kenshitsu no Shinigami
Beelzebub
Baku-man
Nurarihyon no Mago
Akaboshi
Wajima
Ane Dok?
Psyren
Medaka Box
Kagijin
Jaguar

4 from bottom


#43 (21/09) :
Nuraryon no Mago (Page Couleur + Adaptation en Roman)
One Piece
Naruto
Bleach
Kashikoi Ken Rilienthal (Page Couleur, 29p)
Gintama
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Reborn
Waji Mania
Beelzebub (Page Couleur)
Baku-man (Couverture)
Bakuman
Ane Dok?
Inumaru
Toriko
Medaka Box
Kochi Kame
Psyren
Sket Dance
Kuroko no Baset
Akaboshi
Kagijin
Jaguar


6 from bottom


Ashihara Daisuke / Lilienthal (New Serie, Cover & color pages)
Naruto
Beelzebub
H?kenshitsu no Shinigami (CP)
Bleach
Reborn
Kuroko no Basket
Wajimania
Toriko
Kochi Kame
Sket Dance (CP)
Nurarihyon
Gintama
Bakuman
Inumaru
Ane Dok?
Psyren
Akaboshi
Madaka Box
Kagijin
Jaguar


5 from bottom


Sh? Aimoto / H?kenshitsu no Shinigami (New Series, Cover, Color, & 58p)
Naruto
One Piece
Kochi Kame (Color)
Bleach
Gintama
Toriko
Inumaru Dashi
Baku-man
Psyren
Akaboshi
Kuroko no Basket
Nuraryon no Mago
Reborn
Ane Dok? (Color)
Waji Mania
Beelzebub
Sket Dance
Medaka Box
Kagijin
Jaguar

12 from bottom

Beelzebub (Color)
One Piece
Naruto
Reborn
Bleach
Kuroko no Basket
Inumaru Dashi (Color)
Mizuno Teruaki / Metalica (One Shot & Color)
Nurarihyon no Mago
Sket Dance
Waji Mania
Ane Dokii
Gintama
Kochi Kame
To Love (End)
Toriko (Cover)
Bakuman
Hetappi Manga
Kagijin
Psyren
Akaboshi
Medaka Box
Jaguar


4 from bottom

Baku-man (Color)
Naruto (Cover)
One Piece
Reborn
Toriko
Inumaru Dashi
Bleach
Neda Hirofumi / Yonaoshi Densetsu!! Yona Oshir?  (One Shot & Color)
Psyren
Sket Dance
Ane Dokii
Jaguar (Color)
Gintama
Kagijin
Beelzebub
Kochi
Nuraryon no Mago
Kuroko no Basket
Medaka Box
Waji Mania
Akaboshi
To Love

14 from bottom

Gintama (Cover & Color)
Naruto
One Piece
Baku-man
Nurarihyon no Mago
Inumaru Dashi
Bleach
Beelzebub (Color)
Toriko
Psyren
Ane Dok?
Reborn!
Sket Dance
Wajima
Hokenshitsu
Kochi Kame
Kashikoi
Kuroko no Basket
Medaka Box
Kagijin
Akaboshi (End)
Jaguar (Absent)

12 from bottom

Bleach (Color)
Gintama (Anime Film Announcement)
One Piece
Reborn (Color)
Beelzebub
Toriko
Inumaru Dashi
Sket Dance
Kuroko no Basket
Kochi Kame
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Nurarhyon no Mago (Color & 25 Pages)
Kashikoi
Psyren
Ane Dok?
Waji Mania
Baku-man
Medaka Box
Akaboshi
Kagijin
Jaguar
Golden Cup Results
Naruto (Absent)

9 from bottom

Baku-man (Color & Popularity Results)
Naruto
Bleach
Reborn (Cover, Color, & Scoop)
Nurarhyon no Mago
Toriko
Kashikoi
Inumaru Dashi
Kuroko no Basket (Color & 25 pages)
H?kenshitsu no Shinigami
Kochi Kame
Beelzebub
Wajima
Ane Dok?
Sket Dance
Gintama
Medaka Box
Psyren
Akaboshi
Kagijin
Jaguar
One Piece (Absent)

4 from bottom

#46 (12/10) :
Naruto (Couv, Page Couleur)
Bleach
One Piece 
Gintama
Sket Dance
Inumaru
Beelzebub
Reborn (Page Couleur + Scoop)
Kochi Kame
Toriko
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami 
Psyren
Nurarihyon no Mago 
Wajimania
Medaka Box
Baku-man
Ane Dok? 
Kuroko no Basket
Akaboshi
Kagijin
Jaguar


10 from bottom

#45 (05/10) :
Reborn (Couv, Poster Page Couleur + Annonce Sortie d'un Art Book)
Naruto
One Piece
Nurarihyon no Mago
Bleach
Inumaru Dashi
Baku-man
Kashikoi Ken Rilienthal
Ane Dok? (Page Couleur)
Toriko
Kochi Kame
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Kuroko no Basket
Wajima
Psyren (Page Couleur)
Gintama
Beelzebub
Sket dance
Medaka Box
Akaboshi
Kagijin
Jaguar

8 from bottom

#44 (28/09) :
Bleach (Couverture & Page Couleur)
One Piece
Naruto
Gintama
Reborn
Kashikoi Ken Rilienthal (25p)
Sket Dance
Toriko (Page Couleur)
Inumaru Dashi
Kochi Kame
Kuroko no Basket (Page Couleur)
H?kenshitsu no Shinigami
Beelzebub
Baku-man
Nurarihyon no Mago
Akaboshi
Wajima
Ane Dok?
Psyren
Medaka Box
Kagijin
Jaguar

4 from bottom

#43 (21/09) :
Nuraryon no Mago (Page Couleur + Adaptation en Roman)
One Piece
Naruto
Bleach
Kashikoi Ken Rilienthal (Page Couleur, 29p)
Gintama
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Reborn
Waji Mania
Beelzebub (Page Couleur)
Baku-man (Couverture)
Bakuman
Ane Dok?
Inumaru
Toriko
Medaka Box
Kochi Kame
Psyren
Sket Dance
Kuroko no Baset
Akaboshi
Kagijin
Jaguar

6 from bottom

Ashihara Daisuke / Lilienthal (New Serie, Cover & color pages)
Naruto
Beelzebub
H?kenshitsu no Shinigami (CP)
Bleach
Reborn
Kuroko no Basket
Wajimania
Toriko
Kochi Kame
Sket Dance (CP)
Nurarihyon
Gintama
Bakuman
Inumaru
Ane Dok?
Psyren
Akaboshi
Madaka Box
Kagijin
Jaguar

5 from bottom 

Sh? Aimoto / H?kenshitsu no Shinigami (New Series, Cover, Color, & 58p)
Naruto
One Piece
Kochi Kame (Color)
Bleach
Gintama
Toriko
Inumaru Dashi
Baku-man
Psyren
Akaboshi
Kuroko no Basket
Nuraryon no Mago
Reborn
Ane Dok? (Color)
Waji Mania
Beelzebub
Sket Dance
Medaka Box
Kagijin
Jaguar

12 from bottom


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice Chapter. I'm impressed that the #1 Star Commander is going to fight Amagi Miroku. That's a very good development.

I also like that he's sticking with the idea that the future is changing as they act out in the present. It could possibly happen that, at some point they altar the future so that Nemesis Q becomes their ally in the present. If they save her from being captured and tested upon, they may be able to stop the plan that Amagi has for the future (obviously connected with the little girl's power to altar reality).


----------



## spaZ (Oct 30, 2009)

It sounded like if Granna didn't join Amagis team then hes fucked. Looks like a bit of foreshadowing that Granna is going to change sides in the future, plus he doesn't look like the evil type out of all of the other wise.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 30, 2009)

I remember some people saying Junas would own Kagetora...but it seems someone its running xD.

so if Granna wins the w.i.s.e is done for..that would be the end of the manga , so I really doubt Miroku gonna lose this one.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 31, 2009)

granna can win this one, since the declaration of war cd doesnt work it could mean that wise never appeared, that's just a hypothesis though


----------



## Inugami (Oct 31, 2009)

^I would love to see Miroku owned but if  lose this fight  really turns with the end of  W.I.S.E  that would be a radical change .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 31, 2009)

yeh, it would be hmmm... or grana will be buddy buddy with miroku, psyren is so unpredictable, honestly


----------



## perman07 (Oct 31, 2009)

Miroku would never get owned the way thing stands now. He's implied as being the big, bad final villain for now, that means he's gonna be undefeated until the end unless there is a bigger, badder more "finaller" villain out there.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 31, 2009)

What will be more hilarious is when they beat the Wise, and the future turns out to be more fucked up without them than with.

Awkward.


----------



## TicoTico (Oct 31, 2009)

Psyren is getting more and more interesting! I really can't believe that such an awesome manga is in danger of being dropped out of Shounen Jump


----------



## perman07 (Oct 31, 2009)

TicoTico said:


> Psyren is getting more and more interesting! I really can't believe that such an awesome manga is in danger of being dropped out of Shounen Jump


Every editor should realize how awesome it is.. I hope they stick to it even if it isn't a financial success at the moment. I'd like to think that the executives that decide whether or not to support shows, movies, comics or books sometimes just trust quality even if it's not making money at the time they make executive decisions.

I have no basis for this, but I reckon it often pays off in hinesight to support quality. Family Guy got cancelled but got brought back because FOX were making a lot of money on DVDs (not that I reckon Family guy is the definition of quality).

I reckon it won't get cancelled before it gets an anime. Once it get an anime, it will probably get a lot more popular. At least I hope so, would be a tragedy if it got cancelled before it got an anime.


----------



## Yak (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think the future will be screwed with to the point that the WISE will not be in the picture anymore (hence, Amagi will defeat and recruit Grana, albeit just barely so, I'd imagine).

Right now, these new revelations set up the coming arc which will probably deal with Ageha and Co. finding out who and what evens in the present will lead up to the forming of WISE in the future. They will try to prevent that from happening, likely one person at a time. Also, I reckon they might unexpectedly fail in some cases where they thought they could make it, only to be surprised by receiving help from a complectley unaccounted source. This should all become very very interesting soon.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 31, 2009)

Yak said:


> I don't think the future will be screwed with to the point that the WISE will not be in the picture anymore (hence, Amagi will defeat and recruit Grana, albeit just barely so, I'd imagine).
> 
> Right now, these new revelations set up the coming arc which will probably deal with Ageha and Co. finding out who and what evens in the present will lead up to the forming of WISE in the future. They will try to prevent that from happening, likely one person at a time. Also, I reckon they might unexpectedly fail in some cases where they thought they could make it, only to be surprised by receiving help from a complectley unaccounted source. This should all become very very interesting soon.



Don't forget Ageha's love interests's dark side taking over soon......


----------



## Chris Partlow (Nov 1, 2009)

One thing thats interesting is that Grana doesn't have a eye patch in the present, so maybe Amagi does something to his eye in the fight which forces him to stop the fight or something.

I got a question, since Dholaki died in the future does that means he's dead in the present? If something alters in the present could he come back alive in the future?


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

Grana will win in a plottwist 

[/fooling himself]


----------



## Penance (Nov 1, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> One thing thats interesting is that Grana doesn't have a eye patch in the present, so maybe Amagi does something to his eye in the fight which forces him to stop the fight or something.
> 
> I got a question, since Dholaki died in the future does that means he's dead in the present? If something alters in the present could he come back alive in the future?



He's not dead in the present .  But technically, as long as events in the Near future continue to be changed by present events...anything's possible for the Psyren future...(story WISE, though...probably not)


----------



## Yak (Nov 1, 2009)

Grana will surely lose but it will be good to at least know how strong he is NOW already and then estimate what a beast he will be in the future. The fact that Amagi is not 100% sure if he can beat him and that Junas, who is No. 2 later on, is also uncertain proves what a beast he must be.

Dholaki should still be alive in the present. Hmm... if the events are already altered to the point where the WISE are not already formed up and don't even start a declaration of war one year onward, maybe through some weird incidents Ageha and Co. stumble into Dholaki, get in a messy situation, help him out and he joins THEIR team. :ho Now that would be cwaaazy


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

Grana could win and then Amagi just convinces him to join WISE


----------



## Yak (Nov 1, 2009)

I wonder what Grana might specialise in. All of the Star Commanders seemed to have a forte and some customized attack be that Dholaki with his Starship Explosia or Junas using his vibrating Psy-Sword. Grana already showed amazing skill in telekinesis, I wonder if he will fight that way as well.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, I wonder if he has precognition....


----------



## Yak (Nov 1, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Well, I wonder if he has precognition....



To some extend he has, probably similar to how Shiner could detect Dholaki's psy detonations shortly before they went off.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

Yak said:


> To some extend he has, probably similar to how Shiner could detect Dholaki's psy detonations shortly before they went off.



Yeah, the recent chapter confirmed this. Maybe he'll be the first high tier user regarding this type of Psi?


----------



## Skylit (Nov 3, 2009)

Did you know that it was rumored that Kagetora is immortal?

I read that on myanimelist and i didn't hear of this rumor before.

But wait, he died in the future, didn't he? So... whatever.


----------



## Yak (Nov 3, 2009)

Wasn't Kagetora sorta nicknamed 'immortal' among his Yakuza fellas because he is so freaking tough?

He definitely isn't immortal tho. Just really damn sturdy.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought it was all pretty much up to date?


----------



## fxu (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 4, 2009)

Spoilers plus overview


*Spoiler*: __ 



Source: 2ch
Credits: ID:t9T330oA0
Verification: Confirmed

ＣＡＬＬ，９４　”二人の実験体”

弥勒の光の木がグラナを襲う！！

グラナの乗っていたトラックに飛ばされた乗用車が・・・
トラック運転手『ダァーーーーッ！！！わああああーッ！！！』

PSIの力で飛んできた車を止めるグラナ・・・
トラック運転手『へ・・・』
グラナ『くだらねえ』
トラック運転手『い・・・今・・・あんたが手を振ったら車が宙に・・・』
グラナ『・・・・・・　ーーだから？』
トラック運転手『わあああああ！！！』
グラナ『おい待てジーサン！！！』

車の外に逃げたジーサン・・・生命の樹に刺され養分を吸い取られるかのように萎んでいく・・・
グラナ『チ・・・』

車から出るグラナ・・・
グラナ『ったく・・・人のめでたい船出の日を台無しにしやがって・・・　おまえは許さん』
弥勒『どうもはじめまして　先輩・・・とでも呼べばいいのかな』
グラナ『先輩ィ・・・？』
弥勒『グリゴリ”０１号”アンタが人の造りし”悪魔”の試作品というわけか　おれは０６号』
グラナ『・・・・・・０６号・・・！？　まだ実験を続けてやがったのか　あの時潰してやったのに　あのゴキブリ組織め』
弥勒『ああ１６年前　アンタが中途半端な潰し方をするから　グリゴリ計画は蘇ったのさ　しかも二度とアンタのような失敗を犯さぬ為により残酷でなりふり構わぬ研究組織となって・・・ね　
・・・でもそのグリゴリも一年前完全滅びた　今度はこの俺の手でね　俺もアンタと同じ政府に追われる反逆者というわけさ』
グラナ『反逆者・・・ね　－－・・・それで？俺に何のようだ・・・』
弥勒『ーー同類だろう？俺達は　　俺はこれからこの世界を根底から覆す　アンタの力を俺に貸してもらえないか』
グラナ『この俺に仲間になれと言っているのか？』
弥勒『そうだ　見ろよ　この力を・・・俺も幼少の頃から強くは無いがPSIの力を持っていた・・・それがグリゴリの人体実験の中で完全に目覚めたんだ　
たしかアンタはグリゴリの遺伝子操作によって胎児から育てられたタイプの実験体だったな　アンタは生きる為にうまれたんじゃない　奴らのPSIへの欲望を満たす為に命を与えられた人形だ
ーーもうどうなってもいいだろう？こんな世界　この星はこれから欲深い人間達と共に一度滅ぶんだよ・・・　そしてオレ達サイキッカーの時代が始まるんだ　力を貸してくれるか？』
グラナ『ーー・・・もし断ったら？』
弥勒『力ずくでも仲間になってもらう』
グラナ『面白ェやってみろよ』

シワシワにしぼれて横たわっているジーサンを見るグラナ・・・
グラナ『・・・・・・にぎりめしありがとうな　ジーサン』
弥勒『ありがとう・・・？　情を感じる機能も無いのに何故そんなことを言うんだ？・・・グリゴリ実験被験者は感情機能を著しく失う　そうしなければ心が壊れるからね　まあ試験管から生まれたアンタは失った自覚すらないだろうが』
グラナ『・・・・・・本当によく知ってるなテメェは・・・　だったら邪魔するな』

グラナ周囲の車やコンクリート片・ガードレールなどを巻き上げる・・・
グラナ『俺にまともな感情があったらいけないってのか！？　いまとりもどそうとしてんだよ　俺は・・・俺の人生を・・・！！邪魔するヤツはブッ倒す！！』
弥勒『それで人の世に１６年紛れて進歩はあったか？アンタを理解できるのは俺しかいない！！』

弥勒の生命の樹からの攻撃をPSIでふきとばすグラナ・・・一緒に高速道路が吹き飛びます・・・
弥勒『面白い・・・！！！』

底知れぬ
グラナの力・・・！！




Link removed

Seems to be background before the fight but it's some really interesting background.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2009)

Hope we get to see more Junas in action.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Nov 5, 2009)

What if the Declaration never happened and Ageha and stuff didn't die, i wanna see future Ageha and Amamiya lols.


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 5, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> What if the Declaration never happened and Ageha and stuff didn't die, i wanna see future Ageha and Amamiya lols.



I really wont be surprised if this happens - itll be awesome


----------



## cbus05 (Nov 5, 2009)

It seems the public may FINALLY be catching on to how good this manga is. 


It'll be interesting to see where this goes once it reaches around 160 chapters or so and they pitch for an anime. I think Psyren has potential to be the most popular manga, but it just needs to go a little longer, gain some pub, and an anime to come out. We'll see where it goes after that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 5, 2009)

Lolz at naruto being more popular than one piece, extremely happy that pysren finally ranks higher than that bleach copy.

HOLY SHIT!!! SOMEONE IS BEING ADDED TO GAR LIST.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy shit. Grana is poor win.


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 5, 2009)

i just got reallly really excited seeing psyren going up in the ranks

YESSS!


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 5, 2009)

miroku is one evil friend...

dunno but marie was more impressive with that globe of hers than grana imo;


----------



## fxu (Nov 5, 2009)

Grana made me cream my pants.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 5, 2009)

Question:

If the current events have changed the future, even slightly, doesn't that just...open Pandora's Box?

How exactly is time travel being explained here? Assumably, this is one where nothing's written in stone...so that means it must take it from a certain anchor point, right? Like...the future assumes they never went or something? I don't want to get bogged in all the details as it'll just give me a headache, but...

Are Hiryu and Oboro even in the future that they can be transported to? Is Shiner still dead in the future?

I hate stories with time travel for this reason, but I love Psyren enough to accept it. Still, these things need to be pondered.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

Cool development. It takes me back to x-men. Escaped test subject... and the idea of Miroku. 
Also, the power scale is high as fuck nowadays. I hope this manga keeps on going, it's great. 

read 94 online MangaFox


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 6, 2009)

Grana 

EPIC chapter


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 6, 2009)

guess my first post here, but been reading this manga for a while and i am totally in love with this. this is a really really good manga. 
last chapter is awesome, grana is indeed a powerhouse. for the sake of story i think grana will join forces with miroku. i think, grana will be the one who pulls the asteroid towards the earth.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 6, 2009)

Grana > You


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 6, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Grana > You


 
and you too


----------



## RivFader (Nov 6, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> and you too



Of course


----------



## Random Member (Nov 6, 2009)

"Thanks for the rice balls, old man." 


Grana is about to kick some ass.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

Miroku should be his underling in a new timeline, seriously, the guy is so awesome that the Tree of Life isn't important. Fuck that tentacle creepy thing, Grana's the best!


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 6, 2009)

Indeed.

Grana was just trying to find a place where he belonged (For 16 years apparently). Interesting thing we have learnt this chapter that it was the government program's experiments which was what made Miroku so powerful.

Grana FTW.


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2009)

Grana is a beast,i want to see his true potential


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 7, 2009)

As for all that stuff about Grigori not having emotions is complete bull the only person I can actually see that applying to would be number 7 as she was isolated and locked up the longest.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 7, 2009)

Poor Ageha, i dont really wanna think what would happen to him if he fights Grana


----------



## Orion (Nov 7, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Grana is a beast,i want to see his true potential



And just to think that even after we see his full strength in the current timeline..he has a wise core amplifying his psi abilities in the future.


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 7, 2009)

So Grana is just telekinesis (sp?) taken to the extreme?

That could be epic, wonder if he has anything else


----------



## migukuni (Nov 7, 2009)

well hope there more than just that from grana


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 7, 2009)

In b4 Grana uses a similar version of melchee's door!!!


----------



## Inugami (Nov 7, 2009)

I know Telekinesis must be very effective but well it looks  boring hope Grana has another thing .


----------



## Akatora (Nov 7, 2009)

Grana really gave off a Magneto vibe on the final page to me

was pretty cool, this fight looks promising


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 7, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> In b4 Grana uses a similar version of melchee's door!!!



Nah I think Miroku's 'tree of life' has the most in common with melchee's door, it seeks out life (not just psy) and sucks it dry.


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 8, 2009)

plotttttttttt hole


----------



## RivFader (Nov 8, 2009)

neostar8710 said:


> plotttttttttt hole



C C C COMBO BREAKER!


And he'll appear again, I know it. This guy seems very suspicious.


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe people with latent or hidden PSI powers can see Q?...


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 8, 2009)

Grana: Are you a man?
Miroku: Well...
Grana: Get the fuck out of here!
Grana casually waves his hand and sends all unmanly men into the distance.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 9, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Maybe people with latent or hidden PSI powers can see Q?...



I think that's the generally accepted theory, going all the way back to when Oboro went on that tv show with all the other witness testimonies.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 9, 2009)

i mishhh oboro


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2009)

Grana is the greatest, as expected  (I was one of the original Grana fans when he was first introduced)


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 9, 2009)

WSJ-LJ said:
			
		

> *Psyren*
> Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
> Wasshoi! Waji Mania (End)
> Kuroko no Basket
> ...





I guess that makes waji the third recent series cut.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 9, 2009)

[Binktopia]Psyren_CALL-94


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 11, 2009)

Spoilers translation!


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's early today!

808 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2009/11/11(水) 17:14:59 ID:6NZCvusbO
ＣＡＬＬ，９５　”日輪”
Call 95 : Ring of sun

弥勒VSグラナ！！
超絶なるPSIの応酬！！

Miroku vs Grana!!
The unprecedented exchange of Psi!!

弥勒（桁外れのテレキネシス・・・！！）（これが俺達の試作型か・・・！！）

グラナのテレキネシスで波が渦を巻く・・・
弥勒（この距離で　ここまでやれるのか！！）
グラナ『挨拶代わりだ』
Miroku : This unimaginable level of Telekinesis...!! That's our prototype...!!
Waves swirling on Grana's Telekynesis....
Miroku :To this that he can effect from this great distance!!
Grana : My return of greetings!

弥勒生命の樹で防御・・・
グラナ『ほォ　いい防御だ！』

Miroku blocked the attack using his tree of life...
Grana : Ho! Nice defense!

弥勒手のひらにPSIの種のようなものを数個作り出し海へ・・・そこから生命の樹が伸
び足場に・・・
弥勒（根付く足場が無いから早く渡らないとどんどん沈む！！）
グラナ『どうした　逃げてばかりかよ！！』
Miroku sprung a few Psi-seedling-like matter from his hands and put them out to the sea.... where they formed Trees to give him a footing.....
Miroku : (There is no place for footing - it I don't cross quickly I'll sink!!)
Grana : What's with you! Running away!?

弥勒『嬉しそうじゃないか　０１号・・・！　久々の闘いに血が騒ぐが！？　そうだも
っと力を解放しろ　人間のフリなどする必要は無い！！』
Miroku : You look exciting, #01...! Your blood boils on this long await battle! Right, release all your powers! Don't even pretend to be a proper human!!

生命の樹がグラナの手足に伸びる・・・
グラナ『・・・クククククククク』
作業員1『おい見ろよアレ』
作業員2『何かの撮影かよ？』
1・2『『おわあああ』』
The tree of Life extends to Grana's arm and feet....
Grana : ....huhuhuhuhh
Maintenance Guy 1 : Look at that!
Maintenance Guy 2 : What are they filming?
1 & 2 : Aahhhhhh!

港のコンテナが浮かぶ・・・弥勒のほうへ・・・なんとかよける弥勒・・・生命の樹の
呪縛を解くグラナ・・・
グラナ『光の樹か　応用の効くよい能力を持っているな』

A container from the port floated.... to Miroku, who dodged it, and release the tree's grip on Grana...
Grana : Tree of light? That's a convinient ability.

809 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2009/11/11(水) 17:16:00 ID:6NZCvusbO
港へ降り立つ弥勒・・・コンテナの上に座るグラナ・・・
グラナ『俺は１１歳のときに研究所を逃げ出して外の世界を知った　そして自分が周り
の人間とは根本的に違う生き物だということに気付かされた　結局俺は檻の中で育てら
れた一匹の獣だったのだと・・・』

Miroku landed at the port and Grana sat on the container....
Grana : I first knew this world when I ran away when I was 11. It was then I realized that I am a fundamentally different creature from other "humans"........ ends upo that I am really a beast reared in a cage.....

弥勒『オレがこの世界を変えてやる』
グラナ『ーークク　たいした自信だな・・・だったら見せてもらおうか　お前が俺を超
える器かどうか・・・　今ここでーー・・・』

Miroku : I'll change this world.
Grana : Huh - you're confident aren't you.... If you're of talent above me show me what yo have.... here!

空の一点に光が集まっていく・・・
弥勒『！？　・・・・・・　まさか・・・　』（これはーー・・・）『太陽の光を捻じ
曲げるだと・・・』（こんなレベルのテレキネシスが存在するのか・・・！）
グラナ『日輪”天墜”』
A point at the sky gathered.....
Miroku : !?....... How can that be...... (this is ....) You twisted the light of the sun....... Does that kind of telekynesis even exist....!?
Grana : Ring of sun ”天墜” (kanji pronouciation awaiting....  )

落ちる光の柱・・・弥勒へ直撃・・・
男1『どうなってんだよ・・・！！』
The beam of light falls..... hitting Miroku directly....
Man 1 : What happened...!

グラナ（一瞬で肉の深部まで炭化するほどの地獄だ　どうすることもできまい）
弥勒（強いーー・・・！！）（何故だろう死にかけているというのに　嬉しくてたまら
ないーー・・・）

Grana : This is real hell that can turn flesh into soot in a second - and there's nothing you can do about it!
Miroku : He's strong....!! (Why - I almost got killed but deep inside I feel so excited......)

苦しむ作業員達・・・
作業員1・2～『う・・・！？』『あが』
弥勒《こい俺の元へ》

Maintenance Men in pain....
Maintenance Man 1 & 2 : Uh.......!? Ow!

Miroku : Coming to my side!

炭化した弥勒・・・
弥勒（こんなときの為に・・・準備しておいてよかったよ）
グラナ『！？』

A burnt Miroku....
Miroku : Fortunately I prepared.... for situation like this!
Grana : !?

作業員達の口から生命の樹が・・・
弥勒《生命の樹”王国”》

Life of Tree sprung from the Maintenance Guys....
Miroku : Gevura ”王国” (also.... furigana awaiting..... X_X )

生命の樹の中に立つ炭化した弥勒・・・
弥勒（さあ　決着をつけよう）

Standing on the tree is a burnt Miroku...
Miroku : (Come - let's finish our battle.)

滅びぬ、その体！！
次号、弥勒とグラナの戦い
は終局へ！！勝利したのは！！
The destructable body!!
Next week, Miroku and Grana's battle climax! The one to prevail would be....!!




Personal notes :
-Miroku's goal is to destroy the human race... Why you two are already destroying half the Earth!! XD Sun rays diverted away to burn other human, and all the footing around the sea destroyed, everyone in vicinity dead...... >_<

-I can't remember any undistrupted 3 chapter battles between ANYBODY! This is the longest battle ever for the usually fast-paced Psyren manga!


Edit : 2ch people reminded me ...... If Grana can divert SUN'S RAYS it is not much more difficult to divert a small meteor to Earth... (the first small Meteor is 20 metres.....)





*Spoiler*: __ 



Grana is fuckwin as always and it seems like he can *control the path of light* pretty much like a kid with a magnifying glass and ants.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

more grana awesomeness


----------



## Penance (Nov 11, 2009)

Grana is Greatness....


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

Grana is amazing.

Too bad it looks like he'll lose.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 11, 2009)

OBD will have a LOT of Grana threads.....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2009)

Grana is a beast. Awesome.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 12, 2009)

ok, am, Grana is da ziest. 
anywho, very excited about new chap, i woudnt be surprised if miroku submits to grana.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm surprised so many people like Grana. Like forever ago (I think Psyren was MotM) everyone was calling Kagetora GAR, and when I said Grana was too, everyone was like "lolwutno!"


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2009)

I know right? I liked Grana since his first appearance. But I can't see why everyone's going OMG GRANA'S SOO COOL now.. 

EDIT: Just read 94. HOLY SHIT GRANA'S AWESOME.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2009)

Because we're getting epic feats and character development?


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 12, 2009)

Kagetora > Grana


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, I edited my post.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2009)

You hadn't read the chapter before that?  That wasn't smart.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 12, 2009)

Kagetora can tank that level of tk


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2009)

Grana>Psyren verse


----------



## cbus05 (Nov 12, 2009)

This manga has gotten better each and every arc. This is epic :


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 12, 2009)

Spoiler Pictures which are HUEG. To complement the epic of that is this chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't quote me but I think Grana just fried Miroku]


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2009)

Why Grana is so awesome,why?


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 12, 2009)

He was genetically engineered that way but his makers wanted to contain and use his awesome for their unawesome ends.

 Jerks.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Grana fucking raped his Sephiroth 



Grana is win!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 13, 2009)

was hoping to see scan by now, daym.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh boy chapter 95 is here!

face-focused panels


*Spoiler*: __ 




GRANA!

After these events I wonder if there is another reason for that sky membrane in the future. It pretty much prevents Grana using his sun powers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Grana, why so awesome?

Light control with telekinesis? Okay, holy fuck.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 13, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Oh boy chapter 95 is here!
> 
> one of the cloaked people from the Gateport



Thanks!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jesus Christ!  Grana makes simply levitating shit look fucking awesome.  You can't even compare Mari to him.  It's like comparing an ant to God.  He manipulated the SUN!  Kneel.  All anyone can do is kneel before him...






Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a really interesting idea! ?

One thing, though--



For one terrifying moment I thought Miroku was gonna do a Jutsu.  Phew!


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 13, 2009)

I just HAD to comment on this chapter. Grana is epic, but Miroku is no slouch. He just tanked a burst of freaking "SOLAR" radiation, we're talking about unfiltered(although I guess they could still be filtered), focused solar rays. He was like an ant under a magnifying glass, and he's still alive.

Truly a battle of epic proportions


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, Grana is more awesome than I expected... Taking telekinesis to a whole new level. But Miroku is dangerous, the guy's not kidding and seems very happy about the idea of having Grana as a ally. 
Awesome chapter is awesome chapter. Really, Psyren is one of the best mangas I've been reading these times.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 13, 2009)

wow, it was worth waiting. the idea of controlling sun rays was outstanding, totally loved it.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 13, 2009)

Epic shit, OBD will have some nice matches with him.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2009)

Grana shooting Solar beams and totally raping Miroku proves why he is the #1, interesting chapter indeed i cant wait to see what the lunatic Miroku have in his sleeve's!


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm... I did forget to mention Miroku... The guy takes a blast of Sun Rays and what does he do?  He has an orgasm...  This fight is already one of my favorites in this manga.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 13, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> Hmm... I did forget to mention Miroku... The guy takes a blast of Sun Rays and what does he do?  He has an orgasm...  This fight is already one of my favorites in this manga.



He not only has an orgasm, but has an orgasm *after* his body has been reduced to charcoal.

How the hell was Junas going to make a difference here, in the previous timeline? Judging from what he's already done, Grana looks like he could have taken apart the Psi swords just by looking at it.


----------



## Felix (Nov 13, 2009)

Holy shit
These last 2 chapters have been fuckwin


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 13, 2009)

now imagine Psyren got canceled before Grana fights with Ageha or anyone in the future..


----------



## Highgoober (Nov 13, 2009)

Mother fucking Grana.

Gotta love the crazy solar ray controlling bastard.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 13, 2009)

Kellögem said:


> now imagine Psyren got canceled before Grana fights with Ageha or anyone in the future..



Oooh, I can't even _imagine_ how pissed I'd be.  And I was livid when Double Arts got the axe!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> now imagine Psyren got canceled before Grana fights with Ageha or anyone in the future..


Eat your words!!! Psyren never gonna get canceled


----------



## Jugger (Nov 13, 2009)

That won?t happen psyren has been out of bottom 5 for a good while and it is now sometimes there so it won?t be canneled. Grana is really high lvl he can use solarbeam


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 13, 2009)

that was a great chapter

wow


----------



## Skylit (Nov 13, 2009)

Grana needs a page on myanimelist so that all off us who have a account there can add him as favorite.


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

Grana actually is ready to rumble in the obd


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2009)

Psyren itself prepares it's OBD invasion?


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

they are already in


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 13, 2009)

you people are so simple simple-minded... dont let Granas laser fool you, Dholaki is still >>> Grana; Junas as well


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

Kyle>Dholaki,imagine


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 13, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Kyle>Dholaki,imagine



dont try to use your goddamn logic on me !


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

truth is inevitable man in this life


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, Dholaki still has prettier hair...?

Anyway it's looks like Miroku needs his tree of life to take root before it works. Seems like people are the nest thing to grow it in.


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

Miroku will have his ass handed,if he wins,it'll be just by plotkai


----------



## Skylit (Nov 13, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Well, Dholaki still has prettier hair...?
> 
> Anyway it's looks like Miroku needs his tree of life to take root before it works. Seems like people are the nest thing to grow it in.



But why grew his tree in the water?


----------



## Penance (Nov 13, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> you people are so simple simple-minded... dont let Granas laser fool you, Dholaki is still >>> Grana; Junas as well



WRONG


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 13, 2009)

Grana is now my favorite character in psyren, he is juts made of so much win.



Agmaster said:


> Psyren itself prepares it's OBD invasion?



Its already started.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2009)

Dholaki is shit compared to grana.... there is no way in hell Dholaki could even scratch Grana


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

> Dholaki is still >>> Grana



Go back to fail land.

Grana is one motherfucking badass.


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

and we are gonna see more feats from Grana,100%,damn


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2009)

i cant wait to see Ageha vs Grana ... is gonna be so fucking epic battle


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 13, 2009)

Please, Ageha has a long way to before he can take on Grana.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 13, 2009)

_I still believe Kyle would fuck Grana up in 55 different positions _


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

> I still believe Kyle would fuck Grana up in 55 different positions



Grana would shove 55 different vehicles up Kyles ass.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _I still believe Kyle would fuck Grana up in 55 different positions _


ermmm no.... SOLARBEAMZ and Kyle is dead...


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 13, 2009)

Actually I wonder what Miroku is gonna do with that 'Malkuth' thing next chapter also how do you think Grana is with trance? Because Miroku has some talent in that.

Of course you'd need to be able to concentrate will Grana is throwing metal boxes at you for it to work.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 13, 2009)

_That is if Grana can even see Kyle coming 

BTW did grana fly towards that giant boat or take like a mega leap at it 

Cuz that shit was 
_


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 14, 2009)

So far the fight between Grana and Miroku has been 

Probably the best fight so far in the manga


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 14, 2009)

wow, Miroku looked pretty toasty in the last chapter. a lil too well-done.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like Miroku tree of live needs to be used very strategic  he almost die here.

I'm glad Grana wasn't looking like a Magneto ripoff loved the punch in the water and the solar beam!


----------



## Blade (Nov 14, 2009)

In the next chapter,Grana will nuke the area,gg


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 14, 2009)

Man Psyren is win lately. This is easily one of the greatest fights in the manga already, and it's only just begun

Grana, use Solarbeam! 


I thought Grana just using telekinesis might have been a bit lame... How wrong I was


----------



## Inugami (Nov 14, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Man Psyren is win lately. This is easily one of the greatest fights in the manga already, and it's only just *begun*



Too bad  the fight  ends in the next chapter  I would love to get at least 5 chapters of this one.


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 15, 2009)

How do you know that?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2009)

In the last page there's mention of that.

Link removed

but I hope that doesn't happen I want more GAR!


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh. I missed that. Lame


----------



## Jugger (Nov 15, 2009)

Fast fight are always awsome you get the intense feeling of that fight. I love short and fast fights that has lot of thing happening


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2009)

Kind of agree with you but I wanted to see more of the epicness of Grana and Miroku.

btw theres a long fight on Psyren? I don't remember one... hehe this battle shounen its becoming the opposite of Bleach .


----------



## Blade (Nov 15, 2009)

When Ageha and the others including the future versions Elmore Wood kids vs Dholaki and Shiner ,it was 6-7 chapters the longest


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2009)

Dholaki's still alive in the past right?

And so is Shiner. But we haven't seen him yet.

Basically, we've seen Miroku, Junas, little girl, Grana, and Dholaki in the past. And all but Grana have joined Miroku. 

Elmore's group are still children. And Ageha's group isn't strong enough to take on Miroku's group yet. Not even with Kagetora and co.

At the current rate, it's going to be virtually impossible to stop Psyren's judgement day.


----------



## Blade (Nov 15, 2009)

man only plotkai is their only hope,the main cast has nothing to fight with characters like Grana, Miroku, Junas ,etc, it'll be an utter stomp


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 15, 2009)

Why did you add Junas in that??


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2009)

He's just trying to convey the point that the good guys currently stand no chance in hell.

Junas is currently in there for the lulz. But IIRC, he was pretty damn powerful in the Judgement Day. (What the fuck was that day called again?)


----------



## Blade (Nov 15, 2009)

Day of Judgement is the correct one,and Hitokiri for once we must support the evil side


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 15, 2009)

How many fights have happen in psyren so far, and what is the length of each fight?


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 15, 2009)

I think on average 2-3 chapters longest was around 5.


----------



## Blade (Nov 15, 2009)

longest was 6-7 i said it in my post,generally a fight lasts 3 chapters(at least)


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I want to have the fights a little more longer but at least we are having a lot of plot.


----------



## Blade (Nov 15, 2009)

i want the top fights to last 8 chapters,for the others i don't care so much,if we have a fight for example Ageha vs Grana,fuck 8,made it 10


----------



## Penance (Nov 15, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Man Psyren is win lately. This is easily one of the greatest fights in the manga already, and it's only just begun
> 
> Grana, use Solarbeam!
> 
> ...



TK on Grana is GREATNESS, because he's a powerhouse...THE powerhouse...


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 15, 2009)

FireKain said:


> i want the top fights to last 8 chapters,for the others i don't care so much,if we have a fight for example Ageha vs Grana,fuck 8,made it 10



no way, fights that long are so dragged out and lame and totally stall story development...like grimmjaw vs ichigo.

but the fights in Psyren are win and my favrotie fight had to be Ageha vs Dhloaki, both rounds.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

Grana is mad powerful


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 16, 2009)

Grana is certainly badass, he has been spanking Miroku like there is no tomorow but I think things are about to take a turn and dam Grana is 27yrs old now so that means in the future his in his 30's.


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2009)

27?where it says it?i don't quite remember this moment


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 16, 2009)

FireKain said:


> 27?where it says it?i don't quite remember this moment



He was 11 when he escaped that government facility that was 16yrs ago.


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2009)

ok ,now i remember too,thanks for reminding, then yeah he is around 30-32 years old in the future


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

Umm...no, he's not.  He'd be at least 36 since Psyren is ten years in the future.  That's if I remember correctly...


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

10 years in the future, now? Dont be ridiculous


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

When I said Psyren, I meant the future in the manga, not that the manga is ten years from our real life present.  Since the characters call the apocalyptic future, "Psyren", I usually call the future, in the manga, as such also.  And the present, in the manga, I just call the "present".

Hope I cleared up any confusion.


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2009)

he is 37 in the future, 11 years he was when he escaped from the facility and 16 passed (27 current) and 10 after (like with Kyle, Marie, Shao etc) i read some chapters and lines again,so he will be 37,old fart Grana


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you.  I hope Vault paid attention.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 16, 2009)

Love when you have characters with adult age pwaning .


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2009)

^ i agree


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Love when you have characters with adult age pwaning .



Couldn?t agree more, especially in a shonen where its teens that do ze pwning.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 17, 2009)

Good new for those that where afraid of psyren being canneled it is ranked 3 because color and cover can´t rank equal with normal chapters also new series


*Spoiler*: __ 



#52 (21/11) :
Toriko (Color Page)
One Piece
Naruto
Kanata Seven Change (Color Page, 21p)
Psyren
Kuroko no Basket
Sugita Naoya/Swot (One Shot, Color Page, 47p)
Neko Wappa (27p)
Gintama (Cover)
Inumaru Dashi
Reborn
Mago
Kochi Kame
Medaka
Sket Dance
Kashikoi Rilienthal
Jaguar (Color Page)
Beelzebub
Bakuman
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Ane Dokî
Bleach (Absent)


----------



## Inugami (Nov 17, 2009)

That's great I want Psyren to become a classy of shounen .


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 17, 2009)

about time, i mean Psyren deserves to be amongst top mangas, it's muc much better than some average shounen mangas.


----------



## Penance (Nov 17, 2009)

Applause and adoration....


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm tired of waiting for the next chapter...


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

at least tomorrow we gonna have spoilers,i hope


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 17, 2009)

I wish there were more antagonists. I think the author made the mistake of only having 5 star commanders and the brain beast not being much of a threat. I wish the two research divisions headed by shiner and caprico were apart of a separate faction from the star commanders. Hopefully, things are drastically different in the future. I kinda get the feeling the author wasn't sure the series would last this long.


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

u want more antagonists?are u for real? the good side is still so inferior in comparison with them and u want more? lol


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 17, 2009)

they may be 5 for now but we don't know what future holds for us right ?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 17, 2009)

take the beast like some of the groups of the minor villains that I'm sure we gonna see more   and the commanders like the final bosses there's enough if you ask me.

also remember we have the time travel factor...Psyren has a lot of potential for more chapters!


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

Psyren is gonna have over 160 chapters, it's going very well


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 17, 2009)

I am really hoping for an anime adaptation. So 160 chapters + would be sweet. Though it would be really badass if they did it HXH style.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 17, 2009)

I think they could start already the anime.. they just need to make the battles a little more longer and perhaps something like 10-20 filler chapters xD.

naah yeah I'm just wishing too much.


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

the anime in 1 or 2  years is gonna be animated for sure


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 17, 2009)

If that's the case, I guess the star commanders will be like the homunculi in FMA. 

I could see the first season being made up of the first two trips to psyren and they could squeeze in a third filler trip to psyren between the two, leading up to the introduction Dholaki.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 17, 2009)

There are still 4 shitty manga above psyren, the japanese people need more taste.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

FireKain said:


> the *anime *in 1 or 2  years is gonna be *animated* for sure


. . . I'm just going to leave this here and look at you, FK.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 17, 2009)

FireKain said:


> the anime in 1 or 2  years is gonna be animated for sure



It could happen. Both reborn and d.gray-man were animated two-and-a-half years after premiering in jump. D.gray-man has been popular since it started, but I don't think reborn was as popular as it is now until it got an anime. 

I kinda feel a psyren anime would appeal to people who also watch bleach.


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> . . . I'm just going to leave this here and look at you, FK.



i know,sorry i was in hurry when i wrote it(i had to go somewhere),i meant the manga ,lol


----------



## illmatic (Nov 17, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Good new for those that where afraid of psyren being canneled it is ranked 3 because color and cover can?t rank equal with normal chapters also new series
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Holy (Beep) miracles do happen!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 17, 2009)

Ahhh, it was like yesterday when we got a team to pimp up psyren and trying to avoid it getting canceled XD im proud !


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 17, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Good new for those that where afraid of psyren being canneled it is ranked 3 because color and cover can?t rank equal with normal chapters also new series
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



About frigging time!!! 

Jeez, I'd already started thinking that Japanese people must love dumbass main characters and dumbass storylines!  This renews my hope...

And my two cents, I remember right when I heard DGM was getting an anime.  It was right around when the 100 manga chapter was released.  And I thought to myself, "OMG that shit is gonna have so much filler in it, it's not even gonna be funny!"  And so said, so done.  Or at least from what I heard since I never watched the anime.  

Anyway, my point is I'd rather the Psyren manga got much further along before talks of anime started floating.  At least 150 chapters or so...


----------



## fxu (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't wanna be a party-pooper... I am very glad that Psyren has reached top 3 for once. It is the best rank it has ever gotten since the manga debuted. But Psyren has been yoyo-ing for the past few months... sometimes it would be on 7 or 8, and it would go back to 12, 13, or lower. I really hope it keeps this up. Volume sales don't look too good for a series that's been running for 2 years. We've been getting by every time.

Psyren will be (or is) a cult hit. It will never be a series like Naruto or One Piece where it gets national and international attention. Let's all be happy it hasn't been canceled, and let's celebrate that this December 3 will mark 2 years that Psyren has been running.

\o/ ...here's a toast for 2 years more!


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 17, 2009)

Jeez, you really did spoil the party there, fxu... 

Forget 2 years, I'm hoping for 5-10!


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 17, 2009)

Goddamn it!  You're right!  Never mind me then...


----------



## Penance (Nov 17, 2009)

PSYREN MUST GO ON!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 18, 2009)

Call 96 spoiler translation

ch.249


----------



## Penance (Nov 18, 2009)

WHOA........................


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2009)

I would look at it. But I don't want to spoil myself.

fxu, hurry up and scan the chapter!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 18, 2009)

hmm, didnt expect it turn out like this, anywho, looks promising chapter.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 18, 2009)

Heh


*Spoiler*: __ 




So he gets Grana by offering him a trial period? Nice.

I guess it didn't happen that like in other timelines- the TV appeal that is? And I think it'd be fucking hilarious if the only people who responded were Shiner and Dholaki.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 18, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> About frigging time!!!
> 
> Jeez, I'd already started thinking that Japanese people must love dumbass main characters and dumbass storylines!  This renews my hope...
> 
> ...



Psyren with its overall lack of popularity will be lucky if it gets a 24 episode anime.


----------



## cbus05 (Nov 18, 2009)

illmatic said:


> Psyren with its overall lack of popularity will be lucky if it gets a 24 episode anime.



Meh, many other mangas that were less popular got larger animes.


Secondly, it's still early in the manga, and it's been a while since Psyren has been in the bottom 5. There is no logical reason why Psyren shouldnt continue to grow in popularity. It has all the necessary shounen elements + it's realeased in WSJ. We'll see where things go, but it's looking good as of right now.


----------



## fxu (Nov 18, 2009)

Spoiler pics:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Grana still lost his eye. And Shiner looks really creepy with glasses. I wonder who's his lady friend.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 18, 2009)

illmatic said:


> Psyren with its overall lack of popularity will be lucky if it gets a 24 episode anime.





WHY!?  For goodness sake, why is everyone trying to spoil my fantasy!?  I know that as of now the chances are not good for Psyren.  I just choose to ignore all that.  Y'know, good ol' wishful thinking?  Jeez! 



fxu said:


> Spoiler pics:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh shit!  So the reason Grana was wearing the eyepatch in Psyren really _was_ because of Miroku!  I've been wondering since the start of this fight.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Huu I didn't expect that Miroku was good in close combat .


----------



## Penance (Nov 18, 2009)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Grana still lost his eye. And Shiner looks really creepy with glasses. I wonder who's his lady friend.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm thinking that Grana's going to do something "side-switchy" [in Psyren], and end up dying from the seed in his eye...he's too ridiculously strong to stick around as a good guy on #6's level...I'm calling it...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 18, 2009)

Penance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that Grana's going to do something "side-switchy" [in Psyren], and end up dying from the seed in his eye...he's too ridiculously strong to stick around as a good guy on #6's level...I'm calling it...



*Spoiler*: _I think the same_ 




I was actually think along the same lines, Grana really doesn't seem like a bad guy to me.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 19, 2009)

wow, amazing. so, that's where eye-patch is coming from. looking forward to this chapter.


----------



## Sin (Nov 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So basically it was a tie


----------



## migukuni (Nov 19, 2009)

shiner with glasses? is that him? scwary


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 19, 2009)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So basically it was a tie



Nope looks like Miroku won.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 19, 2009)

tree of light, so does that give his tree making light speed? >.<


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

I call a tie too


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 19, 2009)

wow, everythings falling into place. team wise +2, team ageha 0.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 19, 2009)

how did team wise get 2 and team ageha 0?


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

The wise recruited, Ageha has done fuck all  

Until Ageha gets a new move which is broken as hell


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 19, 2009)

Yup, they already have 2 new members and Ageha has none. 

Maybe Team Wise should get an extra point for their tv debut.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 19, 2009)

i see team ageha should be -2

although oboro and kiryu would have power ups im sure


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

It would only be -2 if they where recruiting the same people which isnt the case


----------



## migukuni (Nov 19, 2009)

nah, now im going for -3

they lost 3 teammates


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

Now that makes sense  and its true


----------



## migukuni (Nov 19, 2009)

team wise +2
team ageha -3
team elmore wood 0

that made me feel better somehow


----------



## Yak (Nov 20, 2009)

FFFFFFF 


*Spoiler*: _96 raw_ 





So Grana was beat. I still don't think either of them truly went all out in this fight but it was kind of a close ending and could have gone either way, probably.

However, awesome to see Miroku making his declaration (or whatever he has to say) right then and there after that fight and good to see that some familiar faces are witnesses to this. Dholaki <3 

Now I really wonder if this arc's content will deal with how Ageha and Co. get to learn the location of the WISE in the present and try to stop them. Maybe they can change the future by winning some of Miroku's men over  (still hopes for that)


----------



## Inugami (Nov 20, 2009)

I want Ageha vs Dholaki again!

it would be fun see Dhola get freaked out seeing how a guy he never meet know all his tricks .


----------



## Yak (Nov 20, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I want Ageha vs Dholaki again!
> 
> it would be fun see Dhola get freaked out seeing how a guy he never meet know all his tricks .




*Spoiler*: __ 



It would be much cooler if they could somehow get him to join their side. They still need additions to their team if they wanna beat the WISE.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 20, 2009)

Yak said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It would be much cooler if they could somehow get him to join their side. They still need additions to their team if they wanna beat the WISE.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That'd be awesome if Iwashiro managed to pull it off.Even just for the reactions from Kabuto I mean the two times he has met Dholaki he's been beaten up and pretty much half-killed the second time [


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Dholaki wouldnt make a difference he is fodder.


----------



## Blade (Nov 20, 2009)

^exactly


----------



## Inugami (Nov 20, 2009)

well he can gain the nakama's power up .


----------



## Blade (Nov 20, 2009)

this is happening only in Fairy Tail my friend


----------



## RivFader (Nov 20, 2009)

FireKain said:


> this is happening only in Fairy Tail my friend



Don't bring that shitty manga into this thread.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol random powerups in my Psyren, dont want


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 20, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Don't bring that shitty manga into this thread.


Fairy Tail is shitty manga?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2009)

Dragonforce > your pithy logic.  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaSYvvfzYaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 20, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Fairy Tail is shitty manga?



Yes, very much so.


----------



## Sin (Nov 20, 2009)

So Amagi had pre-prepared the area in which he fought Grana so he'd be able to use his ultimate technique and gain an advantage.

Which means in a neutral area Grana would have stomped right then and there


----------



## Inugami (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah Miroku! kill all those humans that are needed for your best techniques ! you are  a fucking genius .


----------



## Felix (Nov 20, 2009)

What happens when all the Humans die?
What a genius


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 20, 2009)

Perhaps those Tavoo monsters would work?

But as others have said, what genius! What great forward planning skills! Perhaps he feels that his ultimate attack won't be needed after the Genesis plan is completed?

PS: Is it just me or is the Psyren section on Mangafox full of idiots? More than the internet average I mean?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 20, 2009)

Felix said:


> What happens when all the Humans die?
> What a genius



Well he gonna need some new techs, also with no humans forget about more videogames , movies , manga , junk food , etc. for a long time.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 20, 2009)

Eh he's probably one of those people who say that they're above all that. I wonder how many more Sephiroth techniques Miroku is going to pull out? If it's still following the tree of life pattern, ?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2009)

Grana will only get screwed because of the plot device, he's a fucking God.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder how the declaration being moved up will affect Amakusa. Those two subordinates of Amakusa didn't seem like fodder to me. 

Taiga and Okugou


----------



## perman07 (Nov 20, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Fairy Tail is shitty manga?


Hmm, weird how you didn't notice.. People seem to hate it even more than Bleach these days. Bleach at least provides trolling lulz


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 20, 2009)

So what was the point of that last tech that Amagi used? Just to block Grana's attack?

Good chapter again, Psyren hasnt disappointed in a long time


----------



## fxu (Nov 21, 2009)

*Psyren 96 by Binktopia*


----------



## Inugami (Nov 21, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> So what was the point of that last tech that Amagi used? Just to block Grana's attack?



Well if he would damaged again with that one he would die , it doesn't appear to have an impressive effect but its very handy .


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> So Amagi had pre-prepared the area in which he fought Grana so he'd be able to use his ultimate technique and gain an advantage.
> 
> Which means in a neutral area Grana would have stomped right then and there



Not only that but Junas was also meant to be present, and like many have stated Grana would have won with his Solar manipulation technique if Miroku didn?t use prep time before hand.


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 21, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Not only that but Junas was also meant to be present, and like many have stated Grana would have won with his Solar manipulation technique if Miroku didn?t use prep time before hand.



Kudos for Miroku being a clever fellow then I suppose


----------



## Darth (Nov 21, 2009)

96 is on Mangashare as well.

Damn good chapter. Although I'm still disappointed that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Grana lost.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 21, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Kudos for Miroku being a clever fellow then I suppose



Mehhhhhhhh only one person knew a fight was going to happen and it wasnt Grana.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 21, 2009)

the fight wasnt fair to begin with, since Miroku had to defeat Grana without killing him, while Grana could go all out;

remember the solar ray attack of grana? well, in Mirokus shoes he couldnt have do it, since that was an attack to kill, and without that Miroku wouldnt need the previously prepared stage for his regeneration in the first place;

so he was only making up for his handicap with the planning;


----------



## RivFader (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice chapter, Psyren's starting to heat up.


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll say it again, Grana is a beast and if he wanted he could dominate the scum with ease(but that's why all the awesome chars loses, from the shitty plot device)


----------



## Darth (Nov 21, 2009)

Miroku survived one of Grana's strongest attacks, and took out Grana's eye whilst having the power to kill him.

Granted, it wasn't exactly a fair fight since Miroku had anticipated the battle and had prep. But it was still a fair victory. Miroku won in a straight up bout.

That's good enough for me. Even though I like Grana hella more than Miroku.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 21, 2009)

The only disappoint thing in this fight was that Grana was pwaned in close combat with that body full of muscle I expected some crazy feats on mano a mano fights .


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2009)

the fight was end due to the plot, they couldn't spent more chapters in this fight,we all know though that Grana is fuckin awesome


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2009)

Nominate Psyren for manga of the month


----------



## Blade (Nov 22, 2009)

i did it a days ago


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2009)

I've already done it...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 22, 2009)

Done   it!!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 22, 2009)

Darth said:


> Nominate Psyren for manga of the month



Just did it.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 22, 2009)

hadnt read psyren since grana 1st showed up in the truck... and all i see is him defeaten so fast  ahh well, voted psyren aswell on MoM nom.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 23, 2009)

...Fine, I'll change my vote back to Psyren.

In other news looking at latest bottom 5. Psyren defines the term yoyoing.



> Bottom 5
> 
> Beelzebub
> Toriko
> ...


----------



## Inugami (Nov 23, 2009)

^NOOOO!!!!

hey can you post the link of those ranks ?


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 23, 2009)

Generally accurate information. But I'm not that worried.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 23, 2009)

finally read the chapter, great chapter. i dont get why grana let miroku approach him, he could thow him away, but hey, that's the story. it's good that they team up, otherwise it wouldnt be interesting.


----------



## Darth (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like Psyren's taken the lead in the MotM vote. Nice job people.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 23, 2009)

I remember when Psyren got first MOTM, it was damn close !!


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 23, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> ...Fine, I'll change my vote back to Psyren.
> 
> In other news looking at latest bottom 5. Psyren defines the term yoyoing.



WTF Beelzebub and Psyren, what's wrong with Japanese people and shit like Bleach remains popular..


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 23, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I remember when Psyren got first MOTM, it was damn close !!



I remember reading about the kerfuffle about the votes and how it ended up having to share with Eyeshield.


----------



## AndreAtomic (Nov 23, 2009)

I don´t get this.

This was by far one of the best fight´s psyren has had, and the manga drops to the bottom 5.

What do they want? Seriously...


----------



## Inugami (Nov 23, 2009)

AndreAtomic said:


> I don?t get this.
> 
> This was by far one of the best fight?s psyren has had, and the manga drops to the bottom 5.
> 
> What do they want? Seriously...



for my knowledge Japanese people loves to have loooongs fights after fights chapters with zero plot .

And lets be honest Psyren doesn't do that


----------



## illmatic (Nov 23, 2009)

Psyren in top 3 was more like a "one-hit wonder" chapter.

How many times has Psyren been in bottom 5 this year? Anyone?


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 23, 2009)

Ikr?

But hopefully it will make it's second year and beyond.



AndreAtomic said:


> I don´t get this.
> 
> This was by far one of the best fight´s psyren has had, and the manga drops to the bottom 5.
> 
> What do they want? Seriously...



Apparently the rankings come from the chapter eight weeks ago. So I expect it will rise in the coming weeks.


----------



## fxu (Nov 23, 2009)

BANG. Bullseye.

I said it. Although I was secretly wishing it wouldn't go down this far.

Mago is getting an anime, and it's younger than Psyren...about 4 months. Unfortunately, I do not foresee Psyren getting an anime adaptation. I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 23, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> for my knowledge Japanese people loves to have loooongs fights after fights chapters with zero plot .
> 
> And lets be honest Psyren doesn't do that



FMA says hi.

I, at first, didn't like the fights in psyren because they were too short. I think it's because I'm so used to fights being long and drawn out.

So the chapter that ranked very high was chapter 88, which was the chapter that came after the introduction of ageha's father, but the chapter that introduced Amamiya's other self ranked in the bottom 5.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 23, 2009)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> FMA says hi.
> 
> I, at first, didn't like the fights in psyren because they were too short. I think it's because I'm so used to fights being long and drawn out.
> 
> So the chapter that ranked very high was chapter 88, which was the chapter that came after the introduction of ageha's father, but the chapter that introduced Amamiya's other self ranked in the bottom 5.



The voters don't know quality


----------



## Jugger (Nov 24, 2009)

Short fight are best you can feel the speed and the meaning of that fight those long fight half of them is standing still and waiting and talking shit. Short fights are best


----------



## moocifer (Nov 24, 2009)

Plus on short fights, you get less of the "I didn't want to use this, but here's my ultimate technique!" crap that goes back and forth several times.  As Jugger said, you actually get a sense of urgency instead of just waiting around for the next escalation.


----------



## Blade (Nov 24, 2009)

any spoilers for the chap?


edit:guys vote for psyren


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 25, 2009)

voted.
next chap prolly will be more informative, stars and stuff. i would like to see what happens in the future time. i want them to come back.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

We are winning the voting, thanks to my help XD or rather my other slack friends that use to read Psyren but they never check MOTM


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 25, 2009)

Have a translation in progress. From Hai_Priesty of Mangahelpers


*Spoiler*: __ 





> There's one (almost confirmed) spoiler from 2ch for coming week Call 98:
> (going to meal & back with the rest of trans a hour later.)
> ＣＡＬＬ，９７　”小惑星ウロボロス”
> Call 97 - Dwarf Planet Uroboros
> ...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

if those spoilers are real then im sad panda....


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

it looks more like an anime filler story than an actually chapter.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 25, 2009)

^haahha why? you expected more gar after the Grana vs Miroku fight?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

No i didn't, but this is a total downfall


----------



## Inugami (Nov 25, 2009)

Dude... was obvious that one day we would get a Uroboros chapter .


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2009)

wtf is this shit?are they for real?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Dude... was obvious that one day we would get a Uroboros chapter .


Yeah i know... but whats the point of elmore kids making housecleaning and shit?
Mangaka should realize that much blah blah doesn't help the manga.
I still don't get it why Ageha is not training like nuts when he knows whats gonna happen if he faces some of the generals


----------



## Inugami (Nov 25, 2009)

lol at the reactions of the spoiler.

people you know what would be fun if the spoilers are truth and this chap that all of you dislike ends giving Psyren a place in the top  .


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2009)

^it would be awesome?


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 25, 2009)

Dude I'm just happy about what we learn about the asteroid 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that it's actually like a space amoeba. 

Or some sort of eldritch lovecraftian horror which going to end with things with too many eyes and tentacles from outside the universe eating everyone.

:3


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 25, 2009)

So this week we get a chapter concerning Uroboros. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



And next week we'll get a chapter concerning Grigori.


 

Question: So only Grigori 1, 6 and 7 have been introduced? Has it been stated what happen to 2-5? I've read all the chapters, but can't remember anything at the moment.


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2009)

Junas the 2nd was there,6-7 chaps behind if u go u'll see him,Dholaki and Shiner haven't appeared yet


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 25, 2009)

...Wat? 

Shiner and Dholaki appeared last chapter but all signs seem to point to them not being Grigori experiments.

Riko/Caprico is not grigori

Grana, Miroku and Lady Nemesis are 1,6,7 respectively

only Junas is uncertain but he could be.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh completed spoilers and isn't it corker at the end?

Masked Llama Productions


*Spoiler*: __ 



Researcher recognises 1+6 ON THE TV


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2009)

Read Here


lol, ok i remember it again 


and thanks for the spoilers


----------



## illmatic (Nov 25, 2009)

The full WSJ manga TOC for the week of 11/30


> #53 (11/30) :
> One Piece - Strong World Chapter #0 (Cover, Lead Color Page)
> Naruto
> Bleach
> ...


Beelzebub goes up to #3 while Psyren falls all the way to second to last.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 25, 2009)

Still bottom 5 (And was way up the top last week)   otoh Beelzebub isn't on the bottom which is off topic so I will stop now


----------



## illmatic (Nov 25, 2009)

Psyren should of placed at least in the middle this week.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 25, 2009)

I hope we get some Grigori 2-5 silhouettes soon. Atleast there is still the first meeting of the five wise men to look forward to. Three more weeks till the 100th chapter.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Now watch how Psyren climbs up again!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 25, 2009)

I dunno. Next week's ranking will be based off of the chapter that introduces caprico as a kid. That chapter also has the lan and junas' short fight.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

Bloody hell?


----------



## Blade (Nov 26, 2009)

Psyren is on 20th place?this week's chap deserves easily to be in the last place


----------



## Inugami (Nov 26, 2009)

its me or people that hate this chapter wants Psyren to become like Bleach?


----------



## Blade (Nov 26, 2009)

nah,it was just who fucks this chap,when previously u had a so imba one?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

exactly what the above user said XD


----------



## Chris Partlow (Nov 27, 2009)

Psyren can't become like Bleach, it has a set ending, i see the manga ending in about another 100-150 chapters. and getting an anime


----------



## Inugami (Nov 27, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> Psyren can't become like Bleach, it has a set ending, i see the manga ending in about another 100-150 chapters. and getting an anime



that's no matter you can still put fights after fights nonstop .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 28, 2009)

Beelzebub is a little too close for comfort in the polls.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2009)

i liked the chapter after scans

was pretty good

why would i want another bleach? bleach is a waste of paper

psyren is actually enjoyable


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 28, 2009)

Kenpachi isn't one to frown when faced with powerful opponents.

Chapter 97 has been scanalated so read.


----------



## Penance (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome....


----------



## Chris Partlow (Nov 29, 2009)

it would have been cooler if the Oborous was getting bigger when people use their PSI.


----------



## Sin (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome chapter.

We need these every once in a while.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, this was a good chapter.

Those who complain about it not having enough action are being stupid.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 29, 2009)

Im pretty confident that the unknown scientist is one of the commanders.


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 29, 2009)

Agehas sister was just how I always pictured her to be.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 29, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im pretty confident that the unknown scientist is one of the commanders.



No his most likely a past employee of grigori.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 29, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah, this was a good chapter.
> 
> Those who complain about it not having enough action are being stupid.



Yeah I don't know why some people hated the chapter just with seeing the raw.

its good to have a decent plot on battle mangas .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 29, 2009)

Well compared to the previous one it is nothing special, but its good to have some theories around


----------



## Yak (Nov 29, 2009)

Great chapter, for a build-up one at least. Have nothing to complain about. The revelations sure aren't groundshattering or anything but nonetheless interesting and might give a prospect that there is something way bigger in the future of this manga than just Amagi Miroku and the WISE. Curious to see how the introduction of the Grigori scientist (?) will affect the further storyline. (also, Ageha's dad needs to do more than just being a science guy. You can't introduce him karate punching his son 5 million miles across the globe *coughexaggerationcough* and then remove him from that level of awesome. Go, get him Psy powers too )


----------



## Blade (Nov 29, 2009)

well sorry for saying that this chap was fail,it was quite good,it has some good info,keep rolin Psyren


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2009)

Chapter was alright. No new info for us unfortunately, and it seemed like the whole chapter was leading up to the encounter with the Grigori scientist.

also, lol Kyle.  And Ageha's father does indeed look like Aizen.  

And his assistant was lulzworthy.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 29, 2009)

Doesn't the scientist look like Junas?? or it is me T_T


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2009)

Not really. The scientist is blond whereas Junas has black hair.

And his face isn't exactly that similar.


----------



## Blade (Nov 29, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Doesn't the scientist look like Junas?? or it is me T_T



it is just u


----------



## RivFader (Nov 29, 2009)

The scientist is just the deus ex machina that'll help them to udnertstand their enemies


----------



## Sin (Nov 29, 2009)

The Scientist will be leading the revolution next time they go to the Future


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 29, 2009)

_Fangirl assistant _


----------



## Blade (Nov 29, 2009)

Sin said:


> The Scientist will be leading the revolution next time they go to the Future



no just no,it'll be too obvious


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 29, 2009)

But i still dont get it how number 6 beats the  number 1... plot  ftw i guess


----------



## Yak (Nov 29, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> But i still dont get it how number 6 beats the  number 1... plot  ftw i guess



Because this is no retarded Espada power ranking? 

Amagi said it, Grana was the prototype Grigori. Prototypes are prone to have flaws or, at least, are in some ways not as perfected as the following models. Plus, it really was mostly the different abilities of the two that made the outcome what it was here. If it had not been for that haxed Sephiroth tree of Mirokus, he could have just as well lost against Grana.


----------



## Sin (Nov 29, 2009)

And let's not forget that Amagi knew they would fight and had prepared the area to be able to easily use his ultimate technique.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 29, 2009)

I didnt mean it as Espada ranking, but Grana was dominating during whole fight and suddenly a hax appears  and he looses, which is sad


----------



## Inugami (Nov 29, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Doesn't the scientist look like Junas?? or it is me T_T



LOL no! but I wouldn't judge her that fast,remember Miroku first appearance he was disguising like a total idiot ... that girl could be similar.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 29, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I didnt mean it as Espada ranking, but Grana was dominating during whole fight and suddenly a hax appears  and he looses, which is sad



Well, it wasn't just a sudden hax. We already knew that Amagi could screw with minds. And the previous chapter showed him planting his seeds to grow his Psi vines in the water. He's using his Burst ability as a medium for his Trance ability, similar to how Amamiya uses her trance wires for mental conversations.

Dude was just fighting really smart instead of solely with raw power(which he did use as well).



Nightmare said:


> _Fangirl assistant _



I loved the assistant. Is it me or have we not had a comedy scene like that in a while? Feels like its been ages since we had a purely lighthearted scene. Or maybe the chapters are just that packed with stuff going on.


Lastly, did anyone find science-guy's comment about Ageha's personal space strange? It feels, I dunno, ominous I guess. I'm now expecting Ageha to severely hurt someone like Amamiya or one of the Elmore Wood kids by accident.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 29, 2009)

That personal space thing seems Psy-related.

And Psyren has a plot-diven story, it's not just fanservice and bullshit.. Hopefully WSJ keeps some mangas because they're high quality and doesn't just pay attention to ratings.


----------



## fxu (Nov 29, 2009)

Chapter 37's out.

I say more fanboys should go at it.


----------



## Penance (Nov 29, 2009)

Less than 24 hours, people.  Can we maintain the lead?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 29, 2009)

Penance said:


> Less than 24 hours, people.  Can we maintain the lead?



Wow, a 5 point lead. Beelzebub has caught up. It was a 10point lead when I voted.



perman07 said:


> That personal space thing seems Psy-related.


I thought it was just an awareness of the blind spot that Ageha had developed due to, you know, fighting monsters in Psyren and being wrapped up in a silent war/conspiracy. That kinda thing will make a person suspicious of anyone.


The science guy scene reminds me though, Shao described Ageha as a "starry sky" or something, right? I wonder if this means Ageha has some direct connection to Uroborus.

EDIT: It also just occurred to me that it can't be a coincidence that Ageha is the "starry sky" while WISE have Star Commanders.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> EDIT: It also just occurred to me that it can't be a coincidence that Ageha is the "starry sky" while WISE have Star Commanders.



Ageha = Final Villian OMG CONFIRMED!!!11


In all seriousness though the personal space thing seems to imply that the scientist has an understanding of psy-powers and can perhaps tell things about people based upon this 'personal space' thing he said to Ageha. What he can tell is anyone's guess at this point as we already know he has special powers even among the psy users and his potential is through the roof.


----------



## Penance (Nov 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Wow, a 5 point lead. Beelzebub has caught up. It was a 10point lead when I voted.
> 
> 
> I thought it was just an awareness of the blind spot that Ageha had developed due to, you know, fighting monsters in Psyren and being wrapped up in a silent war/conspiracy. That kinda thing will make a person suspicious of anyone.
> ...





Fullmetalthis said:


> Ageha = Final Villian OMG CONFIRMED!!!11
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though the personal space thing seems to imply that the scientist has an understanding of psy-powers and can perhaps tell things about people based upon this 'personal space' thing he said to Ageha. What he can tell is anyone's guess at this point as we already know he has special powers even among the psy users and his potential is through the roof.



Oh, god...I never considered the importance of the "Starry Sky" comment; There could be something there...


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 30, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> But i still dont get it how number 6 beats the  number 1... plot  ftw i guess



Grana is only number 1 because he was the first subject and Miroku is number 6 because he was last.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone thinking the possibility about Ageha getting trained by Lady Q?Mental training in order to develop a new melchee's door program


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 30, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Grana is only number 1 because he was the first subject and Miroku is number 6 because he was last.



Lady Q was number 7 so she is more likely the last grigori.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 30, 2009)

You know what? Since science guy recognizes Amagi, he probably knows where the Grigori making lab is. Which means that Ageha and his crew might be able to free Grigori 7 now as opposed to 10 years later. Before she even develops Nemesis Q. Which would really screw things up further.

Bloody hell, the main characters surviving this latest trip is throwing things out of whack far more than I originally thought.


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2009)

Well seeing as how both Amagi and Grana admitted to destroying Grigori on seperate occassions, I somehow doubt Lady Q is going to be the last Grigori experiment.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2009)

Also i don't think Ageha would be worried about the future changes... since the future is already fucked up


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 30, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Lady Q was number 7 so she is more likely the last grigori.



My bad I was getting the present and future mixed up, yes she is the last.


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello, just caught up recently.
Pretty good manga, better than most other WSSJ titles at the moment 

And the children are funny


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 1, 2009)

Guess is MOTM?

PSYREN!

...Although it has to share the spotlight with Beelzebub .


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 1, 2009)

great chapter, this new character looks interesting, not to mention the asteroid - there's definitely something behind this one.


----------



## Penance (Dec 1, 2009)

WHOOO!  Now it's time to get new fans for this manga....I'll be eagerly awaiting the next chapter...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Guess is MOTM?
> 
> PSYREN!
> 
> ...Although it has to share the spotlight with Beelzebub .



Did we tie with another manga AGAIN?


----------



## Jugger (Dec 1, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Did we tie with another manga AGAIN?



This time with exassistan work. Next december it will be alone like the finnish saying goes "third times tells the truth"


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 1, 2009)

I think it's ridiculous.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 1, 2009)

No, not another shared MOTM, they should extend the voting or something i dont care


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree.  Extend the voting for like 3 more days.


----------



## Blade (Dec 1, 2009)

lol for the voting


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 1, 2009)

What you should blame are the dude votes. If they were counted Psyren would have had a complete win.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 1, 2009)

again? meh that was a stupid decision I voted for Psyren but I would prefer if Bel was the winner and having January for Psy than having the two sharing the month.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 2, 2009)

Chapter 98 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



42 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2009/12/02(水) 17:59:31 ID:uh605+460
    ＣＡＬＬ，９８　”グリゴリの生存者”

    弥勒の過去を知る男！
    アゲハたちの追跡作戦開始！！

    外へ出て電話をするロンゲ・・・
    アゲハ『アイツが出てきたぜ　尾行なんて必要ないだろ　さっさと腕ひねりあげて聞きだしゃいいんだよ』
    雨宮『焦っちゃダメよ』

    回想・・・ロンゲ研究員《０６号と０１号が接触するなんて・・・》《どうしてこんなことに・・・》
    アゲハ（あいつは天戯弥勒の過去を知っている・・・）
    ロンゲ研究員『くそッ・・・くそッ・・・』

    ふぁみれすに着くロンゲ研究員・・・
    アゲハ『ファミレスに入ってったけどどーする？』
    雨宮『外に待機した方がいいわ　私達は顔を見られてる　』

    ロンゲ研究員『急に呼び出してすまない』
    色黒男『なあに苦楽をともにした同期の友人の悩み事とあっちゃ来ないわけにはいかないさ　・・・メシおごってくれよ』

    メモを見て話をする雨宮さん・・・
    雨宮『男の名は射場公一　一年前突然陸上自衛隊から夜科のお父さんのいるＮＡＳＬに異動してきたらしいわ　陸自研究本部時代の所属部署は不明　
    【性格は不気味でチョー暗い時折背後から妙な視線を感じて振り返るとアイツがいる　先週いきなり食事に誘ってきたマジでキモイ】』
    アゲハ『ーーそれは何ですか雨宮さん？』
    雨宮『あなたのお父さんの部下の女の人に聞いたの』
    アゲハ『あーあの　（西河麻子の顔）』
    雨宮『【未来のママになるんだもん　高感度上げておかなきゃね　ハート】とも言ってたわ』
    アゲハ『エッ！！？』

    色黒男『ーーああ青森の事件ならＴＶで見たよ　それでキミから電話が来てピンときた　あれが・・・ウチの研究所で僕ら内部の人間にも極秘で進められていたグリゴリ計画の中身・・・君達が造り出した実験体の一人というわけか』
    ロンゲ研究員『それは違う！！僕は何もしていない　僕はただの下っ端だ・・・！』
    色黒男『それは言い訳だよ　君達の造った怪物は一年前ぼくらの研究所第一隔離セクターを破壊して逃げ出したんだ　あの男は何かを企んでいる・・・もし大きな被害が出れば君にも責任がある』
    ロンゲ研究員『・・・・・・！　仕方無いだろう・・・どうしようもなかったんだ・・・』
    色黒男『ーー何かあの男を止める手段があるんじゃないのかい？』
    ロンゲ研究員『え・・・？』
    色黒男『実験体を止める手段は無いかと聞いてるんだよ　たとえばグリゴリ関係者だけが知っているような・・・』
    ロンゲ研究員『・・・・・・　・・・・・・　何も無いよ・・・例えあっても僕にはどうすることもできない・・・』
    色黒男『はーまったくキミは秘密主義者だからな　いつも仕事のことは何も教えてくれないんだから』
    ロンゲ研究員『すまない　口外しないという契約で僕は今の仕事に就いていられるんだ』
    色黒男『わかったわかった　　－－僕は慰めるだけのために呼ばれたわけか　昔から相変わらずだな　キミは・・・』

    ファミレスを出るロンゲ研究員・・・
    ロンゲ研究員『・・・・・・』
    アゲハ『どうも』
    ロンゲ研究員『君はたしか今日・・・』

    有線トランスを仕掛けようとするる雨宮・・・
    アゲハ『あんたが何者なのか少しあたまを覗かせてもらえるかな』
    ロンゲ研究員『何・・・！！？』
    雨宮『接続完了・・・！？』
    ロンゲ研究員『か・・・』

    弾かれる有線トランス・・・ロンゲ研究員のあたまには何か・・・
    雨宮『これは・・・！！？』
    ロンゲ研究員『僕の頭を覗くことは出来ないよ　まさか君たちがサイキッカーだったとは驚いた・・・』
    アゲハ『アンタもサイキッカーか・・・！！』
    ロンゲ研究員『違う僕はサイキッカーじゃない　これでもまともな人間だ』

    雨宮のカカト落しが・・・ロンゲ研究員に直撃・・・
    雨宮『たいした偏見ね・・・サイキッカーはまともじゃないとでも言いたいわけ？』

45 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2009/12/02(水) 18:20:36 ID:uh605+460

神社のような所へ・・・目を覚ますロンゲ研究員・・・
ロンゲ研究員『・・・・・・う・・・　く・・・！　ーー・・・君たちは０６号の差し金か・・・？僕を殺すための・・・』
雨宮『私達がそんな風に見える？』
ロンゲ研究員『ーーー・・・　いや・・・　もし彼の仲間だったら・・・僕が手術と訓練を受けてトランス型ＰＳＩに耐性があると知っているはずだから・・・』
アゲハ『あんたはあの天戯弥勒・・・０６号を知っているんだな　もしかして”グリゴリ”の職員か？』
ロンゲ研究員『君たちは一体何者なんだ・・・？　何故そんなことまで知っている・・・！？』
雨宮『悪いけど私達はその質問に答えられない事情があるの　わかってもらえないかもしれないけど・・・私達はあの天戯弥勒の計画を止めるためにここへ来た』
ロンゲ研究員『止める・・・？』
雨宮『あの男は今ある計画を実行に移そうと動いているわ　それを食い止めなければ本当に最悪の事態を招くことになる・・・！お願い私達に協力して・・・！』
ロンゲ研究員『・・・一体どういうことなんだ・・・！』
雨宮『言ってるでしょう　これ以上の説明はできないの　でもＴＶで見たでしょう　あの男の力と発言を　そしてグリゴリの人間なら知っているでしょう”ＰＳＩ”の可能性とその恐ろしさを・・・』

雨宮『お察しの通り私達もサイキッカーよ　そして様々な”ＰＳＩ”の因果の連鎖に導かれて私達二人はここにいるーー』
アゲハ『そのすべての始まりがあんた達グリゴリなんだ　少しでもあの男を何とかしたいと思うきもちがあるのなら知っていることを教えてくれ』
ロンゲ研究員『・・・・・・そんな・・・！！　だがグリゴリは・・・もう解体されて存在しないんだ・・・　組織の人間はみんな・・・僕以外殺されたんだよ　あの男に・・・』
雨宮『一体どれだけ恨みを買うようなことをやったのよ』
アゲハ『人を人として・・・扱ってきたのか　お前らは・・・！！』
ロンゲ研究員『扱おうとしたさ・・・！！少なくとも僕は・・・扱おうとした・・・！！』

過去回想・・・
〔僕が参加したのは大きな過ちから復活した第二次グリゴリ計画〕〔グリゴリ計画は旧科学技術省・防衛庁合同で軍事利用を目的に進められていた計画だった〕
上司らしきおっさん研究員『いいかこの研究には一切感情を持ち込むな　それがここでやっていくコツだ』
〔実験体の脱走という第一次計画の失敗後再び膨大な予算を注ぎ込まれ始められた第二次計画〕〔求められていたのは実験体の完全なる管理と〕〔早急な研究の成果だった〕

あたまにすごいのをつながれている０５号・・・
若き日のロンゲ研究員『何ですかこれは・・・！！　この子のあたまの装置は一体・・・！？』
上司らしきおっさん研究員『アレで脳波のパターン分析と勝手にＰＳＩを使わせないように抑制しとるんだよ　それと射場君”この子”じゃない　”０５号”と呼びたまえ　さあ次は０６号と０７号を紹介しよう』
〔被験者の子供達は一人一人隔離されていた〕

あたまにすごいのをつながれている０７号・・・

〔あのこに始めてあった時の事は今でも忘れないーーー〕

０６号『始めまして新しく入った人ですか』
若き日のロンゲ研究員『！』『や　やあ　どうも』

〔この壮絶な環境に放り込まれながら〕〔輝くような笑みをたたえる少年がそこにいた〕

やっぱりあたまにすごいのをつながれている０７号・・・
０６号『０６号です　よろしくお願いします』




No translation yet. Added second half.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 2, 2009)

damm it, it is just sad to open a spoiler text with no translation. hopefully it wont be too long.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 2, 2009)

It's about Miroku past getting revealed that scientist sheds some light on 01 and 06.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 2, 2009)

Amamiya is awesome at the end of those spoilers.


----------



## Penance (Dec 2, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 2, 2009)

Amamiya heel dropped(heel kick? I never did learn the english trans for that move) the science guy because he implied that psychicers were freaks.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 2, 2009)

Added second half. Appears that they mention number 5 and that is Junas.



Bergelmir said:


> Amamiya heel dropped(heel kick? I never did learn the english trans for that move) the science guy because he implied that psychicers were freaks.



Y u so awesome Amemiya?


----------



## Penance (Dec 2, 2009)

Ni-nice....


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 2, 2009)

It's been confirmed so have a short summary.

(Ch.92)


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Dec 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is the dark-skinned guy of the present and the kid from the flashback--known as "05"--the same person?


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 2, 2009)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is the dark-skinned guy of the present and the kid from the flashback--known as "05"--the same person?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm thinking that dark skin guy was fellow researcher because I think he tells the first guy that Miroku would be looking for both of them "because of what they did to the experiment subjects"


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Dec 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's too bad we still have to wait a bit longer till another grigori experiment is introduced in the present. 

The fact that the researcher referred to 05 as "kid" instead of "the specimen" like his senior (as if he were an object instead of a person), makes me think the researcher got fed up with how things were being handled and left before miroku slaughtered everyone.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 2, 2009)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, I think he might have stayed on but had been spared when Amagi slaughtered the Grigori researchers. Science guy looks like he's being built up as somebody who was trying save the Grigori lab rats. He may have been spared simply because he was the only one who was kind to them.

I guess we know what purpose that massive plug Grigori 7 had does too. Monitors brain waves and stops the lab rat from using their psi abilities. I wonder how she made Nemesis Q in the first place if her power was being blocked.





EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Eh. Misread one word, and the entire meaning gets changed. Turns out science guy wasn't trying to help them at all. He's a douche too.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 6, 2009)

98 scan is out by binktopia. great chapter. i found it interesting. new character, #5, is introduced. seems amagi has gone through a lot to be this mad against all humans. he does look happy when he was kid.


----------



## Kellogem (Dec 6, 2009)

Isnt #5 Junas?

..he looks like him to me;


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 6, 2009)

That's what I thought too.

In other news turns out Iwashiro (The man behind Psyren) did draw Naruto for the 10 year anniversary but I never saw it in the Naruto section so:


----------



## Inugami (Dec 6, 2009)

Its so funny how that style makes Naruto looks more shounen when Psyren lacks the typical shounen popularity selling points(thank god).


----------



## Blade (Dec 6, 2009)

for the 1st time that Naruto looks cool, good job Iwashiro


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Dec 7, 2009)

Kagetora and Junas pulls psyren out of the bottom 6.  Hopefully this isn't an error.  It's still unknown where it's ranked.


----------



## Penance (Dec 11, 2009)

Chapter 99 soon...


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 11, 2009)

yea, raw's been out for a while. looks promising.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 12, 2009)

Well it does give the author a quick way out if his series happened to get cancelled in the next year.

Knock on wood.


----------



## fxu (Dec 12, 2009)

If it does happen... I wish it would leave an open ending.

I much rather not know how it REALLY ends, than seeing a rushed ending.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 13, 2009)

hmm I didn't like Grana in this chapter.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 18, 2009)

100 is up on to this one
it is awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 18, 2009)

"We're infiltrating a military centre in the middle of the night. We have to look the part."

"Nice."



Matsuri is a badass. No two words about it. Epic chapter


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 18, 2009)

wah! u ju... wait, flying!?! was waiting for something like that from her ... and yeah, kagetora is heaps strong ageha


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 18, 2009)

_So it is clear now

Matsuri is a super saiyan 
_


----------



## Majeh (Dec 19, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _So it is clear now
> 
> Matsuri is a super saiyan
> _



lol the moment i seen the bottom right panel on 17 it reminded me of goku.


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2009)

Jicksy said:


> wah! u ju... wait, flying!?! was waiting for something like that from her ... and yeah, kagetora is heaps strong ageha



Do I have to rep you everytime for Hotaru awesomeness ?


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 19, 2009)

Just caught up, I like Junas a lot more now...Personally I think all of the antagonists look better in the present time, instead of their look in the Psyren future.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah this chapter gave off a dbz power up feel


----------



## Gabe (Dec 25, 2009)

just started this manga. it is really good i like the premise of the story. it is like a mixture of gantz and the matrix.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 25, 2009)

it's absolutely amazing, totally different from the cliche shounen mangas.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Dec 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really thought he was gonna be an ally. Oh well. I guess he passed on the virus to matsuri via key-card. I wonder how did he killed all those soldiers so fast? Did he use the virus or is he really fast? I want to see him in the future with a bad-ass outfit, no lab-coat! Will he fight ageha?

On the psyren cover: I noticed on some sites a lot of people had hoped the new volume would be the wise members, but I don't think that'll happen until they head back into the future. I would be a bit peeved if the first volume with the wise members will be in the present with the wise members in normal clothes.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 25, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




It's kind of a given he was recruiting Lan and Haruhiko used to work for W.I.S.E as did Inui but it seems they were a lower rank compared to this guy (Although I doubt he's Star Commander or higher rank).


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 25, 2009)

wow, spoilers just gave me heartattack. cant wait ofr scan.


----------



## Penance (Dec 25, 2009)

...Oh, crap...


----------



## Gabe (Dec 25, 2009)

good spoilers


----------



## nick1689 (Dec 26, 2009)

Most not... loook at SPOILERS!!! 

From the unspoilered commnets, the next chapter better be epic


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 26, 2009)

MOAH SPOILERS!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really.

You know, it just struck me that we just took one more step to evil Ageha. His want for power to change the world has this whole Magneto vibe to it. I wouldn't be surprised if Grigori's shenanigans has Ageha wanting to destroy the world to save the psychics. So far everything gone wrong is the Grigori scientists' fault afterall.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 27, 2009)

Translation is here.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 27, 2009)

Chapter is out on Binktopia. Enjoy chapter 101!


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2009)

damn nasty ability the researcher has


----------



## Sin (Dec 27, 2009)

All this chapter did is make me even more curious to see Future Ageha.

"I want the power to force the world to change"

If we ever do see him, he's going to be so broken.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 27, 2009)

Sin said:


> All this chapter did is make me even more curious to see Future Ageha.
> 
> "I want the power to force the world to change"
> 
> If we ever do see him, he's going to be so broken.



Also it seems like he's mirroring Miroku even more.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 27, 2009)

Future ageha could be badass mofo that can destroy anyone with 1 MD!!!!
Good chapter btw.... cant wait for the next one


----------



## Harihara (Dec 27, 2009)

aw shit that's the pattern future matsuri had on her before she died


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2009)

i hope his sensei doesn't die from this virus thing


----------



## Gabe (Dec 27, 2009)

hope Matsuri does not die and i want to see if Ageha will fight the virus WISE guy


----------



## Blade (Dec 27, 2009)

Matsuri's boobs are epic win


----------



## Harihara (Dec 27, 2009)

didn't that virus block her abilities before if so that sucks since grana said she was an almighty type I was really looking forward to see her going all out against him or another WISE member..hmm maybe they'll save her this time around


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 27, 2009)

Didn't they manage to heal her last time? I remember she woke up but she was severely weakened and stuff.


----------



## Penance (Dec 27, 2009)

Heh...shit's really hit the fan, now...


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 28, 2009)

_Damn ... Ageha is gonna be evil _


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 28, 2009)

matsuri can not die yet, havnt had enough boob epicness. 
ontopic, i kinda believe that ageha is gonna fight virus dude. it's been a while since we saw him on action. we get to see his power ups during battles. i wanna see a black matter shield against virus.


----------



## AndreAtomic (Dec 28, 2009)

Kurohime Chapter 50

Thought I should share


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 28, 2009)

Yea the gradual shift ageha is making from rightous warrior to zealous dictator is going to be interesting, although they could be a bit more subtle about it and not have a close up of matsuri every time he says something jaded.

As for Matsuri herself and this plague like ability, not sure how it's going to paly out seeing as how last time Ageha and the crew were dead so she had no help. This hopefully will allow for her full recovery.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 28, 2009)

i didnt get how matsuri got infected. and why ageha didnt get it too?


----------



## Felix (Dec 28, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i didnt get how matsuri got infected. and why ageha didnt get it too?



By the Keycard she received from the other guy


----------



## cbus05 (Dec 28, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see the ratings in the recent weeks. Awesome Matsuri Boobage = higher ratings?


Regardless, shit is hitting the fan, the manga seems to constantly be outdoing itself.


----------



## Penance (Dec 29, 2009)

cbus05 said:


> It'll be interesting to see the ratings in the recent weeks. Awesome Matsuri Boobage = higher ratings?
> 
> 
> Regardless, shit is hitting the fan, the manga seems to constantly be outdoing itself.



Hm...perhaps you've hit the nail on the...boob?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 29, 2009)

i guess the only way to heal matsury is by winning against the virus guy


----------



## Penance (Dec 29, 2009)

Time for another Psyren change...


----------



## NeBy (Dec 29, 2009)

Ah, finally I found the regular psyren-thread around here! 

Since Psyren is fast becoming one of my favourite manga, I decided to pop in here now and then too! (formerly it was almost exclusively HxH, but Psyren is good enough to have a sensible debate in the thread too).

Is there any news they may make an anime out of it?


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 29, 2009)

None yet, but it and the mangaka had a television appearance on the 18th December. Also it had VOMIC coming up so it's possible within a few years.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 29, 2009)

Nah I don’t think it will get an anime until its popularity picks up in Japan on a consistent basis.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 29, 2009)

Penance said:


> Time for another Psyren change...



I will laugh so hard if Ageha's all "Matsuri, I'll save you!"

and then Nemesis Q pops up and is like "Lol no, you're going back to Psyren"

Ageha: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFffffffff


----------



## Harihara (Dec 29, 2009)

^  

that would be so messed up


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 30, 2009)

If you didn't already know, issue #3-4 of shounen jump had a holiday 4koma special where all the mangaka of the currently running series contributed. Psyren's is on the left (Sket Dance is on the other side. Sadly no translation yet.


*Spoiler*: _Pretty big image_ 






Amemiya is so awesome. pek


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 30, 2009)

Ahahahaa, that's great.

Amamiya with a whip


----------



## cbus05 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Nah I don?t think it will get an anime until its popularity picks up in Japan on a consistent basis.



I dont know if this is true. Lots of animes have been made for mangas that really weren't all that popular.


I think it's just a matter of time, but the series needs more chapters before they make 1. It took fairy tail (which is very popular) up to 160 chapters to get an anime..


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 30, 2009)

i dont want an anime for psyren 
KHR and D.Gray Man had been ruined by the anime adaptation


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 30, 2009)

Bubi said:


> i dont want an anime for psyren
> KHR and D.Gray Man had been ruined by the anime adaptation


D.Gray-man anime was actually good


----------



## cbus05 (Dec 30, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> D.Gray-man anime was actually good



It was almost half filler tho. The parts that werent filler were made well, but aside from that, it kind of sucked.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 1, 2010)

I could probably translate some of that scan above 

Only bits and pieces though


----------



## Blade (Jan 1, 2010)

it is out on mangahelpers


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 1, 2010)

Indeed it is thanks to cxc scans.


----------



## DocTerror (Jan 1, 2010)

K so I just read all of Psyren in around 2 days and I must say this manga kicks ass. I'm really interested to see what happens to the future timeline.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out why no one commented on this, either here or in the MotM Thread--




We finally get some more shadowing on the prediction Matsuri made about Ageha.  I loved how Matsuri looked as she was thinking bout his words.  In fact, this goes all the way back to the first chapter and how Ageha seemed to have just lost faith in the world.  Him willing to change it is a good thing, but doing it by force will surely cause problems.

Personally, I like that Ageha is not being a pussy.  He sees a problem with the world and he knows he has power to change it.  He's very decisive, unlike a certain blond-haired, blue-eyed Aryan ninja... 

However, as they say, "the road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 3, 2010)

DocTerror said:


> K so I just read all of Psyren in around 2 days and I must say this manga kicks ass. I'm really interested to see what happens to the future timeline.


I'd say it's your sig that's doing things to an ass :hoWelcome aboard!  Psyren really is getting more and more epic. After chapter 60 or so, the plot had reached levels where it's bested only by my absolute favourite mangas. Really intriguing 



Tayimus said:


> I'm trying to figure out why no one commented on this, either here or in the MotM Thread--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what caught my attention as well, and I'm liking it. Psyren shouldn't be too light-hearted even if it's a shounen. I think that atm there's a nice balance between the darker side and more light issues and fan-service in Psyren. Things don't always if ever go the way they were planned.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 3, 2010)

uh, Ageha being the main villain later on was foreshadowed a lot.

Matsuri isn't the only one thinking so (first example coming to me would be what Nemesis Q's master said, but his childhood friend said the same thing).


----------



## Penance (Jan 3, 2010)

Will Ageha become psychic Kratos?  Nah....


But yeah, I'm keeping an eye on his progress...


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 3, 2010)

I think I mentioned somewhere he's been paralleling Miroku more and more (Even Lady Nemesis says Ageha reminds her of her brother (Before the experiments I persume))


----------



## spaZ (Jan 3, 2010)

I could never see Ageha becoming a main villain, hes just got that anti hero to him thats all. He was always a good guy and hes going to stay that way, but he could sway a little bit between the dark and the good down the road.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 3, 2010)

it would be interesting if Ageha indeed became a villain at least for a while


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah, the problem is, who will stop him?

The way she is now, trance girl is too messed up to want to go agaisnt him, and matsuri isn't in top form either.

Maybe the Yakuza guy :3


----------



## seastone (Jan 4, 2010)

Hm, if Ageha does become a villain it is likely that he will be one in the future when they go back to Psyren. In other words I think it is likely that future Ageha will be a villain while his present self remain a good guy. 

It would be a interesting twist if that happens after Miroku dies or loses his power thus changing the future. 



Tayimus said:


> We finally get some more shadowing on the prediction Matsuri made about Ageha.  I loved how Matsuri looked as she was thinking bout his words.  In fact, this goes all the way back to the first chapter and how Ageha seemed to have just lost faith in the world.  Him willing to change it is a good thing, but doing it by force will surely cause problems.



I kind of new to this manga, what prediction did Matsuri make again? I forget


----------



## Penance (Jan 4, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> I kind of new to this manga, what prediction did Matsuri make again? I forget



Matsuri told Hiryu to keep an eye on Ageha and Oboro's abilities, and that-if it came down to it-he'd be the only one who could stop them...


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2010)

You know who I miss?  That guy that runs away.


----------



## Penance (Jan 4, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> You know who I miss?  That guy that runs away.



Kabuto?  He's awesome-and he'll be back (he probably won't run as much anymore, though) better than ever...


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope he shows up soon, though it only been a few days in universe since they came back.

(And we have broken 6000 posts, hooray!)


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 4, 2010)

Kabuto is a pimp, I cant wait till he comes back

.... wait, what happened to him again? Was he left in the future?


----------



## Penance (Jan 4, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Kabuto is a pimp, I cant wait till he comes back
> 
> .... wait, what happened to him again? Was he left in the future?



He went back to the present, I think...He's probably training for rise, now...


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 5, 2010)

mmmh, why are people assuming there is a present and future self for drifters?

I thought it was pretty obvious a drifter, when going into the future, was assumed to have 'disappeared' so as to be able to change the future.

If Ageha had both a past and future incarnation when goes in the future,, it'll be like he already did everything from the beginning, and he wouldn't have been able to do anything (we would have only seen the end).


----------



## Penance (Jan 5, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> mmmh, why are people assuming there is a present and future self for drifters?
> 
> I thought it was pretty obvious a drifter, when going into the future, was assumed to have 'disappeared' so as to be able to change the future.
> 
> If Ageha had both a past and future incarnation when goes in the future,, it'll be like he already did everything from the beginning, and he wouldn't have been able to do anything (we would have only seen the end).



Don't drifter's points on the card still run out?  If they do, if any of the drifters do something (big enough?  Goes to Psyren enough times?), then they won't be able to go back to Psyren-just like Matsuri...There could very well be a time when Ageha is no longer a drifter, and, well...anything could happen...


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 5, 2010)

Right, i meant Drifters that Actually drift. But in that case, there can't be a present!Ageha against Future!Ageha anyway.


----------



## Penance (Jan 5, 2010)

I never expected that sort of fight, anyway...maybe an Ageha vs Miroku in the present and Dragon vs Ageha in Psyren in the same chapters, or something like that...[Well, maybe not Miroku]


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 6, 2010)

Caught up, good manga to read.

Was really hoping there would be a future Ageha, because I thought the future kids, especially Kyle were really cool.

Anyways, still a chance for that to happen .


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 8, 2010)

perhaps the future ageha would be a villain


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 9, 2010)

Psyren's First Vomic


----------



## Mahdi (Jan 9, 2010)

It seems Matsuri was fated to get the disease..I wonder if there is some sort of cure..and one wonders at the powers Ageha will manifest next


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 9, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> It seems Matsuri was fated to get the disease..I wonder if there is some sort of cure..and one wonders at the powers Ageha will manifest next



Now that brings up the question how much of the upcoming events are fated to happen. The manga seems to flip flop on the issue of can fate be fought and changed.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 10, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Psyren's First Vomic



Ageha's Seiyuu didn't fit too well, in my opinion.  I'm not sure he could convey the badassness in Ageha's voice when he means to kill someone.  Maybe if I heard more, I dunno...  Amamiya's Seiyuu was just all wrong!  Wasn't cold enough, or at least didn't have the little bit of insanity that's part of her personality.  

Still, it was just a 3 minute lil segment, not an actual anime.  It was  obviously meant to attract more fans, or maybe even to see how they might respond to a possible anime.  I'll take this as a good thing, that a Psyren anime is not out of the equation just yet.  Though, I hope they get voice actors that fit the characters better.  My wet dream would be if they chose Seiyuus as well as they did with Claymore, where nearly every voice actor fitted the character perfectly.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 10, 2010)

This week's bottom 5

Issue 7 Bottom 5

Medaka Box
Kanata Seven Change
Rilienthal
Neko Wappa!
Ane Doki (end)

Issue 8
Lead CP: Psyren
CP: Nurarihyon no Mago, Beelzebub, Medaka Box

Yay for colour pages next week!


----------



## Gabe (Jan 10, 2010)

i would like to see psyren animated it is a really good manga and deserves one. glad to know that there will be  color pages next week maybe something big will happen.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 13, 2010)

I almost forgot about this but guess what is back?

SPOILERS!


----------



## Penance (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh, Shi-...


----------



## Gabe (Jan 13, 2010)

interesting spoilers


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 13, 2010)

Who is Yusaka again?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 13, 2010)

he is the guy who gave the virus to Matsuri


----------



## Harihara (Jan 13, 2010)

there's hope


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 14, 2010)

that's what i have been waiting for. should be great beginnig.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 14, 2010)

Interesting, I hope we can see some developments from Amamiya, too.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 14, 2010)

Raw is available to look at.

Link removed


----------



## DocTerror (Jan 15, 2010)

scan out

Link removed


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 15, 2010)

Ageha went for the kill straight away, now that's what I am talking about.


----------



## Muk (Jan 15, 2010)

finally someone who doesn't pussy out on killing shit


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 15, 2010)

great chapter. great determination by yoshina, straight for the kill. i like how these chapters doesnt have usual crappy page wasting scenes or talks. 
really been waiting for to see some yoshina fights.


----------



## Muk (Jan 15, 2010)

seems he's faster with his powers too now. i wonder if he's able to kill him


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 15, 2010)

So did that Yusaka guy inject himself with poison, so that he could then transfer it to other people? How does that come into PSI?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2010)

Ageha was not messing around he went straight for the kill to save Matsuri


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 15, 2010)

I fucking love Ageha!  He doesn't dick around!  If you hurt his friends, he kills you.  Simple as that.  He's almost like what Kubo tries to make Ichigo out to be but fails at.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm glad yusaka didn't turn out to be a puppet. I think Yusaka is able to inject himself with different types of poison and spread it via the moths which he is able to create.

So next week will it be ageha and Amamiya vs Yusaka or just ageha vs Yusaka?


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 15, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I'm glad yusaka didn't turn out to be a puppet. I think Yusaka is able to inject himself with different types of poison and spread it via the moths which he is able to create.



I wonder if Yusaka can inject himself with other substances, such as antidotes and have a similar effect.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 15, 2010)

I believe he can, waveblade. It appears Yusaka is a carrier of diseases and bacterias, much like a parasite.  If Yusaka doesn't create them, but instead injects himself and spreads the bacterias and diseases, that means Ageha has to wait for Amamiya. If he kills Yusaka then Matsuri is dead; Killing Yusaka won't reverse the effects of the bacteria. Amamiya will have to mind jack him. 

And I can't figure out if it was gas or blood that emitted from Yusaka's body when he created the moths. I think it was gas since when the moths came in contact with the soldiers they turned into gas.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 15, 2010)

so yusaka farts poison moths to kill ppl. nice ability


----------



## Penance (Jan 16, 2010)

...Nice chapter...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 16, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I believe he can, waveblade. It appears Yusaka is a carrier of diseases and bacterias, much like a parasite.  If Yusaka doesn't create them, but instead injects himself and spreads the bacterias and diseases, that means Ageha has to wait for Amamiya. If he kills Yusaka then Matsuri is dead; Killing Yusaka won't reverse the effects of the bacteria. Amamiya will have to mind jack him.
> 
> And I can't figure out if it was gas or blood that emitted from Yusaka's body when he created the moths. I think it was gas since when the moths came in contact with the soldiers they turned into gas.



It does look like Yusaka is only a carrier for diseases and bacterias, but if that is the case Iba and Matsuri should have fallen sick immediately or however long it takes for the infection to take its toll on the body. Instead, both fell sick at the same time despite being infected at different times. Almost as if Yusaka activated the infection. 

Due to this, I'm thinking that while Yusaka has the ability to be a carrier, he also has the ability to create diseases and bacterias. Maybe he can only create 1 or 2 specific ones, but its clearly something that lays dormant until receiving an activation command via Psi from Yusaka. Maybe its not even a disease, but psi energy that acts and functions like bacteria or a disease.

My point is: Activation requires a signal from Yusaka. So killing him should stop that signal. The assumption is that the signal is continuous and required to keep the infection activated (like most psi abilities).


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 16, 2010)

I just assumed what he injected himself with gave him the ability to use his psi, and it didn't come naturally to him =/


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 16, 2010)

He did say he was powerless until Miroku taught him or something. And I'm guessing Matsuri's high psi abilities are protecting her from succumbing completely to the psy-virus.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 20, 2010)

Spoilers

Oh, and a Drama CD was announced.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 20, 2010)

the chapter looks good


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 20, 2010)

This manga is a good surprise for me. I began reading because i saw some people talking about it's similarities with Gantz. And i saw the similarities too. I'm yet in ch.26 but will catch up in no time (since i began reading yesterday).


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 20, 2010)

looks like i will be satisfied with this much development. looking forward to it.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Color Pages_ 









So if psyren was animated that's how the sky would in the future.


----------



## Penance (Jan 21, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: _Color Pages_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES~!  If it ever DOES get animated...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 21, 2010)

[RAW] Psyren 103


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm up-to-date now.

Anyone has the translation for the raw?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's the seventh post above yours (#6042).


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 21, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Yeah, it's the seventh post above yours (#6042).




Thanks, bro.


----------



## Mahdi (Jan 21, 2010)

Psyren absolutely *needs* to get animated..


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 21, 2010)

Is it me or did Amamiya become the sexist chick in pysren?!?!?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 22, 2010)

In this week's issue there is a page with all the psi abilities that have been revealed so far in the series. Can someone make the page look more clean? 
*Spoiler*: _The Page of all Psi Abilities_


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 22, 2010)

new chappy looks really good. there's indeed no wasted single page, all looks very good.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2010)

what a chapter, Amamiya new formed looked like the Noahs true form in D. Gray-man


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 22, 2010)

Chapters out by Binktopia


And holy shit, evil Amaiya is so much more sexy than good Amaiya


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 22, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> And holy shit, evil Amaiya is so much more sexy than good Amaiya



She is hot shit, I wonder if we get a a slutty Amaiya when she runs into Ageha.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Peeping lover? Does this confirm Amamiya is a pervert? The giant insect with the crown looks really cool. On page 17 it looks like ageha is in the process of developing a new version Melchsee. And the dark Amamiya is being called "Kuromiya."


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kuromiya? Should be Slutmiya 

I really hope she runs into Ageha


----------



## Penance (Jan 23, 2010)

Probably won't though; by the time Ageha runs into 'Miya', she'll have already reverted, and  will be fast asleep...


----------



## Felix (Jan 23, 2010)

So she got tanned with the personality change?
I hope so because it looks HOT


----------



## Penance (Jan 23, 2010)

Felix said:


> So she got tanned with the personality change?
> I hope so because it looks HOT



I wouldn't be surprised if it was a Rise thing...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 23, 2010)

i predict some doujinshi about this bad amaiya


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh god yes


OH GOD YES


----------



## migukuni (Jan 24, 2010)

its more of trance than rise in my opinion


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 24, 2010)

Bad Amaiya>Matsuri...

I'll be a little annoyed if they only bring her out to deal with some guards, and then the little witless ''oh my! what happened here!?''


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 24, 2010)

Dark amaiya: Time to lose my virginity.
Agetha: Now?
Dark amaiya: Why not?

Psyren becomes a seinin and Agetha becomes the greatest shounen protagonist of all times.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 27, 2010)

New spoilers from MH:



Pix™ said:


> *Soruce: * 2ch
> *Credit:* ID:59U4WBiq0
> *Verification: * *Confirmed*
> 
> ...



Seems like an inner fight is coming up...


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2010)

''Hollow'' Amamiya is on


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 27, 2010)

Chapter 104 translation

I'm starting to like kuromiya, and I was expecting 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ageha new version of Melchsee to be a ring, so that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 27, 2010)

Those spoilers are great. Kuromiya sounds really awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if Kuromiya's "person who understands her" is Ageha, or someone else. Or Matsuri maybe.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice, I hope the fight lives up to the expectations and we get to see some nice developents between Ageha and Amamiya next time.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Amamiya seemingly in great mood....
Black Amamiya :Aww Yoshina.... I want to meet the guy I love!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope the fight lasts for three chapters, concluding in the beginning of the third chapter. I don't want this fight to be as short as the others in the beginning of the manga. 

I wonder what all the ring will be able to do? By ageha being able to more around freely without intoxication/infection it is basically confirm that the ring is offensive/defensive. 

Also, how will ageha and kuromiya coordinate when fighting against Yusaka? I guess kuromiya will have to be within the ring. I'm anxious to see the interaction between ageha and kuromiya.


----------



## Penance (Jan 27, 2010)

Oho-this is going to be good!


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 27, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Dark amaiya: Time to lose my virginity.
> Agetha: Now?
> Dark amaiya: Why not?
> 
> Psyren becomes a seinin and Agetha becomes the greatest shounen protagonist of all times.



Yeah yeah that's hot but who the fuck is Agetha?


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 27, 2010)

Agetha equals gender bendered Ageha.

Kuromiya X Agetha, you know it would be great .


----------



## Gabe (Jan 27, 2010)

chapter looks good. this manga is awesome, it is always good.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 28, 2010)

[RAW]Psyren 104


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The orbiting ring is made of awesome sauce...and psi.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 28, 2010)

raws looked good


*Spoiler*: __ 



Amaiya looks good in this chapter. i wonder if Ageha also has another personality like Amaiya


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 28, 2010)

I think I came. Woot.


----------



## 8 (Jan 29, 2010)

NAM said:


> raws looked good
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


can't wait for scan :33


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Now that I've read the chapter_ 



Melchee's Vortex is a pretty nifty application of Melchee's Door. Amamiya's split persona is interesting too. I really want to see if she can do more with her Burst psi than just constructs. Also, I wonder if she's got a third persona thats talented in Rise. And of course: Yusaka is so screwed.


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Melcshee's Vortex be quite amazing. Ageha's a main character with great development!

Also, lots of love for Kuromiya 

I know Yusaka can't be going down that easily, so I guess we're about to see some real impressive ability next chapter. Otherwise he'll get Kisamed.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 29, 2010)

great chapter, no need to drag it. they finally meet. it seems hard to predict what's gon happen, but ageha and amamiya will make a good team againg yusaka.


----------



## cbus05 (Jan 29, 2010)

:



Never a bad chapter in this manga. The new ability was pretty badass. Not sure how it'll be that useful vs. anything other than gas type attacks, but it's still pretty sweet nevertheless.


----------



## 8 (Jan 29, 2010)

amamiya's split persona doesn't seem all that psycho/evil/fucked up. so far, she doesn't kill innocents and still loves yoshina.


----------



## cbus05 (Jan 29, 2010)

8 said:


> amamiya's split persona doesn't seem all that psycho/evil/fucked up. so far, she doesn't kill innocents and still loves yoshina.



Agreed, I kind of like it, it's a step away from the cliche super-evil subpersonality. She simply seems to be more dominant than the typical shy and reserved amamiya.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 29, 2010)

I think Amamiya has 3rd personality. One good with trance one good with burst 3rd and last one is good with rise.


----------



## 8 (Jan 29, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I think Amamiya has 3rd personality. One good with trance one good with burst 3rd and last one is good with rise.



that could be interesting. maybe in the end they have to trust each other and cooperate.


----------



## samnas (Jan 29, 2010)

Did anyone noticed that the poison on Matsuru's face seemed to disappear on one or two of the last pages ...


----------



## Gabe (Jan 29, 2010)

i think Ageha's new technique must have cured Matsuru by absorbing the gas


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Jan 29, 2010)

^Thank you for mentioning that, as it bothered me as well.

I know its probably just laziness on the assistants parts or whoever is drawing those panels, but the poison infecting her is a HUGE plot point and in this particular case is a minor detail that really should be illustrated properly.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think it's an error at all. The virus is made of psi, and Melchsee absorbs psi.


----------



## samnas (Jan 29, 2010)

But then why didn't Ageha thought of that in the first place? ...


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 29, 2010)

hot chapter... Amamiya and her fight scene turned me on; even Ageha and the psycho bastard was badass like everyone in the chapter (except the soldier fodders);


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 29, 2010)

samnas said:


> But then why didn't Ageha thought of that in the first place? ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Matsrui was infected by the virus at the end of chapter 101. Chapter 102 is mainly exposition on Yusaka motives. Yusaka appears in front of Matsuri and Ageha at the end of chapter 102. In chapter 103 Ageha tried to dispatch Yusaka with Melchsee lance, but it wasn't the real yusaka...it was a copy made of gas. Then the giant fly familiar was created and emitted gas throughout the room. At the end of the chapter 103 (on page 17), Ageha is concentrating on what to do. 

Ageha created the vortex in chapter 104 and "cured" her.  It would've been horrible if Ageha just "cured" her as soon as it happen, what with all that was going on. The events happened in the right sequence, in my opinion.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Amamiya was boss.


----------



## Junas (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _This Chapter_ 



Ageha = badass. It's mind-blowing how he comes up with different mechanisms of Melchsee's Door! I wonder what the next upgrade he will come up after this one? I liked the idea the vortex was based on the constellations. Ingenious!


----------



## samnas (Jan 30, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its a little messed up ... Ageha dispatched Yusaka's copy in 102 and decides to go after him to defeat him, because he thinks that if he did that Matsuri will be cured ... In 103 he sees a giant fly emitting gas and tries to think of a new move ... IN 104 Ageha asks Matsuri to disable her shield and he will take her in his shield ...

And at the same time we see Matsuri is cured, they are still discussing ... Now if she is cured then why in the last page we see Ageha is still holding her ...

I still think its a mistake on authors/assistants part ...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 30, 2010)

samnas said:


> No its a little messed up ... Ageha dispatched Yusaka's copy in 102 and decides to go after him to defeat him, because he thinks that if he did that Matsuri will be cured ... In 103 he sees a giant fly emitting gas and tries to think of a new move ... IN 104 Ageha asks Matsuri to disable her shield and he will take her in his shield ...
> 
> And at the same time we see Matsuri is cured, they are still discussing ... Now if she is cured then why in the last page we see Ageha is still holding her ...
> 
> I still think its a mistake on authors/assistants part ...



Mental strain. Not only did she use psi to shield herself, but she was also able to suppress the virus from corroding her whole body with psi. That would take a toll on her. So even if she's cured she would still be exhausted.


----------



## samnas (Jan 30, 2010)

Its plausible, but still there was no hint given to us that Ageha could've done that ... If he was able to do that he shouldn't have gone to defeat Yusaka in the first place ...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 30, 2010)

A. He didn't know he could make mel vortex untill he made mel vortex.
B. The cure could be artist error
C. If it isn't artist error than the idea of a vortex that asborbs psi in the air would not be expected to absorb psi in the body.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jan 30, 2010)

I really like Ageha's power for a main character. Its not some generic sword or something like that. Its more like a chain (like Kurapika from Hunter x Hunter) which = awesome versatility.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2010)

"Yay!"

That made me smile. Chapter sure read fast though. Shame, I want more already


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 30, 2010)

wonder how amamiya will reunite both personalities. hopefully it would involve kuromiya having sex with amamiya although that can wait until kuromiya has a 3some with matsuri and ageha


----------



## Gabe (Jan 30, 2010)

next chapter should be good. the fight should start. wonder what the reaction will be to the new amamiya


----------



## eunique (Jan 31, 2010)

wonder what kuromiya would do to ageha..


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 31, 2010)

eunique said:


> wonder what kuromiya would do to ageha..



plus matsuri sensei


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 31, 2010)

Though everyone's more interested in Ageha and Amamiya: Yusaka, with his blood-stained labcoat and hook, reminds me of the good ol' days of when Psyren was new, and we were treated with the tavoo Alfred, with the crossbow and butcher's apron, who wrecked the shit out of the poor newcomers. It's like the smallest characters are never less awesome than the major ones in their own right.

Though Ageha (sadly) reminds me of Ichigo, his new developments remind me of Luffy: with a static ability, there is no real getting stronger, but rather greater efficiency and versatility by being innovative.

It's also interesting to point out how, even though it hasn't been a very long time, all five of the drifters have seen their new lives change them drastically. I'm intrigued to see them all much later in the series and how they've changed...and if they even find themselves allies anymore.


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 3, 2010)

Psyren is the shit.  Nuff said


----------



## Penance (Feb 3, 2010)

...Word (without speech-TELEPATHY, BITCHES!)...


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 3, 2010)

what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 3, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> Though everyone's more interested in Ageha and Amamiya: Yusaka, with his blood-stained labcoat and hook, reminds me of the good ol' days of when Psyren was new, and *we were treated with the tavoo Alfred, with the crossbow and butcher's apron*, who wrecked the shit out of the poor newcomers. It's like the smallest characters are never less awesome than the major ones in their own right.
> 
> Though Ageha (sadly) reminds me of Ichigo, his new developments remind me of Luffy: with a static ability, there is no real getting stronger, but rather greater efficiency and versatility by being innovative.
> 
> It's also interesting to point out how, even though it hasn't been a very long time, all five of the drifters have seen their new lives change them drastically. I'm intrigued to see them all much later in the series and how they've changed...and if they even find themselves allies anymore.



Oh man, that tavoo butler has been on my mind every time a new chapter comes out. I keep thinking that him saying "Abraham" over and over again will become relevant and have some special meaning... but it never happens.


----------



## Felix (Feb 3, 2010)

Ageha will keep powering up with pictures and shit he reads at the most random places.

"I was taking a dump, and saw some nice bathroom poetry...

MELCHESES INFERNO"


----------



## kayos (Feb 3, 2010)

blazingshadow said:


> that can wait until kuromiya has a 3some with matsuri and ageha



.... I think I need to lie down for a bit.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 3, 2010)

PSYREN 105 Translation


----------



## Gabe (Feb 3, 2010)

looks like it is going to be a good chapter. hope the scan come out soon.


----------



## samnas (Feb 3, 2010)

> Yusaka : Oi! What are you'all talking about ignoring the leading male!?


I love this guy ...


----------



## Penance (Feb 3, 2010)

samnas said:


> I love this guy ...



...This chapter opens so much more up for 'Abyss' and how she'll react in the future...


----------



## Gabe (Feb 3, 2010)

she will probably hate ageha know for preferring her other self.


----------



## Junas (Feb 3, 2010)

That proves Ageha is racist.... Lol! 

Yusuka is one funny dude, he could have just attack them when they were talking. He interrupted!


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice chapter, Ageha is gonna kill the bastard for sure


----------



## AndreAtomic (Feb 6, 2010)

Poor Abyss..


----------



## 8 (Feb 6, 2010)

seems like abyss is yandere. i like it


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 6, 2010)

_Abyss   _


----------



## Kirito (Feb 7, 2010)

Abyss? I prefer that girl than Amamiya herself


----------



## 8 (Feb 7, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Abyss? I prefer that girl than Amamiya herself


indeed. abyss should have been introduced 80 chapters ago. makes the otherwise quite boring amamiya much more interesting.


----------



## samnas (Feb 7, 2010)

yandere Abyss ... Damn that Ageha, now i feel bad for her ...

But i am more interested in what Yusaka said about Ageha not able to use his black burst in close combat ... And new idea for Ageha it seems ...


----------



## Muk (Feb 7, 2010)

abyss seems to be a yandere

a little bossy but still cute


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 7, 2010)

great chapter, liked it. i wanna see what's gonna happen to our hero if he gets injected. should be more interesting.


----------



## Goku• (Feb 7, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Abyss? I prefer that girl than Amamiya herself



Your right, hopefully we never get Amamiya back , although its pretty obvious both personalities will fuse back together at some point, which shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2010)

Abyss for new heroine.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 7, 2010)

I want abyss back


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the panel on page six of Yusaka dodging abyss' scythes. The panel on page four of him about to strike Ageha is pretty nice too.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 7, 2010)

I wonder how the first meeting between Matsuri and Abyss went? AbyssXMatsuri would be...nice.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 7, 2010)

Abyss will probably try to kill Ageha next time


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 7, 2010)

I wished the author had picked a better name for Amamiya's other personality. And I do hope there is a flashback for Abyss and Matsuri's first meeting.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 8, 2010)

i think Ageha will have another personality an evil one. didn't matsuri said that the other psi user like Ageha said he saw a demon or it was inside of him.


----------



## samnas (Feb 8, 2010)

^ Another psi user like Ageha? Who is that?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 8, 2010)

samnas said:


> ^ Another psi user like Ageha? Who is that?



i forgot matsuri was telling Ageha about him when they found out what his power was.

Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch278.​rar


----------



## samnas (Feb 8, 2010)

^ I would take that as a power which that person was unable to control, he was so afraid of it that he called it a demon that wants to destroy anything ... It happened to Ageha too the first time he used it, but he learned to control it, so i don't think that this power has a mind of its own ...

Really i don't want to see another main character with a demon/jinchuuriki/hollow hidden within his body ...


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2010)

Chapter 106 Spoilers translated by Hai_Presty


*Spoiler*: __ 



ＣＡＬＬ，１０６　?血と覚悟? 決戦！！
Call 106 : Blood and realization

Battle!
突っ込むアゲハ・・・迎え撃つ遊坂・・・
色黒男（あの黒いPSIレーザーを撃たずに突っ込んできたか）（防げるものなら不正でみろ）（俺のキャンディマンで）（お前ら全員まとめて死ねーー！！）
Ageha charging.... Yusaka bracing for counter attack...
Yusaka : So hie's eushing up at me without taht Black burst... If you can doge this come and prove me wrong! My candy Man.... will kills you all-!!

拳を振り上げ打ち込むアゲハ・・・
アゲハ『ラァァァッ』
Ageha balled up his fist : Raaa!

だが煙の分身だった・・・
色黒男『ウラァ！！』
バールで反撃・・・
色黒男『どこ殴ってんだよ　馬鹿が！！！』
But that Yusaka was turned into smoke....
Yusaka : See!
Hitting back with sickle : Where are you hitting at! Fool!!!


倒れるアゲハ・・・
色黒男（お前にもプレゼントしてやるよ）（俺の創った新型毒性ウィルス?ゴルゴン?）（あの女や射場と同じように）（もだえ苦しんで死ね）
アゲハ（ーー分かってんだよ）（テメーが罠張ってることぐらい）（分かってんだよ）
Ageha fall....
Yusaka : Take my present! My new virus - Gorgon"! Like that woman and Iba.... you'll die a horrible death!
Ageha : I knew that! That you'll at least have some trap laid for me!

アゲハの右手には円盤が・・・
色黒男『！？』（なんだこの形は）（どれだけ応用形態を持ってやがる！？）（コイツはPSIレーザーを撃てなかったんじゃねえ）
（俺が分身を張ってることを予想して・・・確実に俺を倒すために余力を残し近づいてきやがった・・・！！）（俺が手を握る瞬間を狙っていたーー）
アゲハ（さっきお前に顔面をつかまれた雨宮が無事だったってことは）（感染させるのにかかる時間は恐らく数秒・・・一瞬なら平気ってことだ）
Disc at Ageha's right hand....
Yusaka : !? (What's that form! How many deviations he has!? I though he's come attacking with some laser form of that burst! )
(And I came prepared with that split form..... And looks like he certainly has kept strength in order to have remaining powers to attack again!)
(He plans on attacking the moment I touch him-!)
Ageha : Amamiya's alright even though Yusaka hold her face for a moment! Looks like it takes a few seconds rom the moment on contact till infection occurs - it should be okay if it's a split moment...

（まずバールで一撃かましてきたのが何よりの証拠）（分かってりゃ耐えられる）（そんなんで俺の意識がトブわけねーだろ！！）（俺にライズを教えてくれたのはあの雹堂影虎だぞ！！）
色黒男（マズいーー・・・！！）
(The sickle is the best evidence - he needs it for one hit kill in urgent cases! If I know this I can stand his attacks! I can stand it all - I learned my Rise under Hyoudou Kagetora!!)
Yusaka : Oh no-!

左胸から肩にかけて下から上へ切リ上げられる遊坂・・・
色黒男『ハハハハハハ』
祭（あの野郎・・・攻撃に転じるためにあえて体を引かず腕だけを守った・・・！？）『よけろ夜科ーーッ』
アゲハ『！！！』
色黒男『こんな胸躍る日々が来るとは思ってもみなかった！！！』

Yusaka striked aiming from left chest to shoulder area...
Yusaka : Hahahahahaha!!
Matsuri : (That guy.... He got hit but instead of protecting his body he protected his attacking arm...!?) Dodge Yoshina-!
Ageha : !!!
Yusaka : I didn't know such a wonderful day's coming my way!!!

寸前のところで雨宮の飛び膝が遊坂の顔に・・・
アゲハ『雨宮！！！』
雨宮『ただいま』
Just when Ageha is going to take hit Amamiya kneed Yusaka's face....
Ageha : Amamiya!!!
Amamiya : I'm back!

しかし遊坂に捕まれる雨宮・・・
雨宮『！！』
色黒男『先に天国にイキたいのはお前か？お嬢ちゃん』
雨宮『あ　あッ』
色黒男『１　・・・２　この毒を注入するのにかかる時間は　・・・２秒だ　ぼうや』
But Amamiya got caught by Yusaka...
Amamiya : !!
Yusaka: Can't wait for your turn to go to heaven, little girl?
Amamiya : A, Ahh!
Yusaka : 1... 2... 2 seconds... is the time needed for my poison to enter you, kid!

遊坂にパンチを見舞うアゲハ・・・吹き飛ぶ遊坂・・・
アゲハ『雨宮！！！』
雨宮『夜科・・・迷惑かけてばっかりでごめんね・・・　私もっと・・・　強くなるから』
Ageha sent him flying with his punch....
Ageha : Amamiya!!!
Amamiya : Yoshina..... I'm sorry.... beinging all the troubles to you... I'll be strong in the future...

雨宮をお姫様抱っこ・・・
アゲハ『心配すんな　ずっと俺がそばで守ってやっから』
Amamiya carrying Amamiya on his arms....
Ageha : Don't worry, I'll be protecting you always

横たわる遊坂・・・
色黒男（これ以上注入すればさすがに体が持たないか・・・）（だが限界でもやるしかない）『サルファ・マスタード・・・』
Yusaka on the floor....
Yusaka : My body can't stand any more poison injection.... But there's no choice now! "Sulphur Mustard"...

蛾とガスをまといつつ立ち上がる遊坂・・・
色黒男『限界なんてもんは超えるためにあるんだ』（お前も　そうだろ・・・？）
Yusaka regaining posture -
Yusaka : Limits exists for people to overcome! (That's the same for you right....?)

暴王の渦を発動するアゲハ・・・
色黒男『どうした？また俺の攻撃を防いで終わりか？　そんな悠長なことをしてていいのか？』
アゲハ『時間を無駄にするつもりなんかない　プログラムを強化した　－－－お前を倒すために』
色黒男『亀みてえに閉じ籠ってんじゃねえよ　かかって来いや』
アゲハ『リング解放　攻撃モード"裂弾"』
Ageha activating the Vortex....
Yusaka : Why - All you plan to do is to defend against my attacks? Can you sustain that long programme?
Ageha : I didn't waste a single bit of my time - I did so to strengthen the programme... to defeat you!
Yusaka : Yeah, don't hide in your shell like a turtle, come on!!
Ageha : Link release, attacking mode "裂弾" (Kanji needed & awaiting ^_^; The literal meaning of the phrase is like Shearing granade)


裂弾に体を貫かれ吹き飛ぶ遊坂・・・
色黒男『フザケやがって　なんだその能力・・・柔軟でその多様性・・・　似てるぜ・・・ゲホッ　あの男の力と・・・！！』
The attacking hit Yusaka going through his body....
Yusaka : What a joke.... This is insane! This ability has such flexibility and malleability....... You're alike.... (cough) like that guy with his insane powers....!!

薄れ行く意識の中・・・
色黒男『ブッとんだ・・・能力と・・・精神・・・か・・・　でも俺は・・・嫌いじゃないぜ・・・　?守る?だの?救う?だの叫んで・・・　何もしないやつよりは・・・手を汚せるだけ・・・　いくらか・・・マシ・・・だ　』
Yusaka losing conciousness...
Yusaka : The extreme.... ability and ...... mentality...... but I don't detest that.... He's so much better than the hypocrites..... that screamed "protecting" and "saving others".... but never acted.... on their..... words...

固き決意と
進化せし技を以て・・・
アゲハ、勝利！！

With fierce determination and his acquired skills....
Victory smiled on Ageha!!




the spoilers are still unconfirmed but they look real. if true this chapter looks good


----------



## Harihara (Feb 10, 2010)

hopes it's true I want that poison off of Matsuri's body right away


----------



## RODtheTV (Feb 10, 2010)

Just started this series, reminds me of a younger audiences gantz combined with Bleach except different ideas for the storyline.


----------



## cbus05 (Feb 10, 2010)

RODtheTV said:


> Just started this series, reminds me of a younger audiences gantz combined with Bleach except different ideas for the storyline.



Keep going. It's 20x the story Bleach could ever be.

It's an intelligent shounen manga that's driven by plot, not violence and bewbs.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 10, 2010)

NOOOOOO! Get up, Yusaka. Get Up!  Hopefully he's just unconscious.


----------



## Penance (Feb 10, 2010)

Tch...he shouldn't be dead....


...but you never know...:amazed


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 10, 2010)

NAM said:


> i forgot matsuri was telling Ageha about him when they found out what his power was.
> 
> this page




*Spoiler*: _hell yea_ 



 Ageha is freaking awesome. Not even hesitating for a second to kill a guy. Ageha is way better then any current SJ protagonists.


----------



## RODtheTV (Feb 10, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> Keep going. It's 20x the story Bleach could ever be.
> 
> It's an intelligent shounen manga that's driven by plot, not violence and bewbs.



haha nothing wrong with Boob driven story, I guess. No I like it, it just feels like a smart shonen. Like I consider Gantz to be almost holy like seinen like Berserk. The violence and just everything in it fits. This feels like I am literally watching a really cool anime unfold.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2010)

the raws look good and ageha was bad ass 
*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like he killed yusaka. about time to save the girls. without hesitation now this is what a hero is suppose to do. he used his the thing that protected him as a weapon.


----------



## Penance (Feb 10, 2010)

Good job, Agaha...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yusaka took two to the chest. It's over.  It was a cool way to go. I wonder if the sphere's just hit anything or do they home-in on psi? Hopefully next week's chapter will conclude this arc. I hate that Matsrui and amamiya weren't shown after Yusaka's defeat, so we'll have to wait till next chapter to see if the virus has disappeared.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 10, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _hell yea_
> 
> 
> 
> Ageha is freaking awesome. Not even hesitating for a second to kill a guy. Ageha is way better then any current SJ protagonists.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thats cause Ageha knows what needs to be done and goes about doing it quickly and efficiently; rather then waffling back and forth between force and peace like most other shounen heroes. That and he knows that pain heals, chicks dig scars, and glory last forever.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 11, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cause Ageha knows what needs to be done and goes about doing it quickly and efficiently; rather then waffling back and forth between force and peace like most other shounen heroes. That and he knows that pain heals, chicks dig scars, and glory last forever.



Ageha is my favorite shounen hero by far.


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't believe it!  MV has a _second_ application?!  Is there a limit to how badass and/or awesome Ageha can get?! 

And once again, I love that Ageha's is so decisive.  I hate when characters hesitate taking an enemy out, especially when their ally's life hangs in the balance.






Sometimes I really feel like Toshiaki took a good long look at other mangas, found what was wrong with them, and made sure to stay the hell away from those mistakes.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 11, 2010)

omg, what an awesome chapter is it gonna be. cnat wait for scan.


----------



## cbus05 (Feb 11, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> omg, what an awesome chapter is it gonna be. cnat wait for scan.



For sure. Amazing chapt without diaologue. Scan should be great.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 11, 2010)

Scan's out and its freaking awesome! Ageha is a badass plain and simple. Protects the ladies and brings the pain to the bad guys.


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 11, 2010)

_This chapter was amazing :33 

Ageha's power is the best :33
_


----------



## Random Member (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice moves from Ageha. He put up a nice performance in the latter part of this arc.

I will miss Yusaka, though. 

I guess Amamiya and Matsuri will be okay? I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't despite Yusaka's apparent defeat but I'd expect things to focus on Abyss after this, if only for a short while.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 11, 2010)

Melchee's Door is really becoming versatile. So far he's got a)the big ball of doom, b)mid to long range sniper, c)swords, d)vortex shield, and now he's added a 360 degree shotgun burst.

If he keeps this up, even with the great gap in power, Amagi is going to be in some trouble.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 11, 2010)

ageha seems to have the most versatile power in the manga


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 11, 2010)

_You gotta remember that his power EATS any other power 

Imagine how disgusting that thing will be against Amagi's tree :33
_


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 12, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> For sure. Amazing chapt without diaologue. Scan should be great.


 
i havnt looked at raw yet, so i wouldnt know if it was textless. nevertheless, i'll wait for the scan.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome chapter.

Only downside is that we wont see anymore Yusaka


----------



## cbus05 (Feb 12, 2010)

I almost wonder if there will be more villains introduced aside from the WISE, and whether this will be a long running shounen, or a 250-300 chapter shounen alike to Shaman King and Rave. 


Not sure which one i'd like more.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 12, 2010)

Now that's how you get shit done, when someone tries to kill you and your friends you unleash hell on their bitch ass.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 12, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Melchee's Door is really becoming versatile. So far he's got a)the big ball of doom, b)mid to long range sniper, c)swords, d)vortex shield, and now he's added a 360 degree shotgun burst.
> 
> If he keeps this up, even with the great gap in power, Amagi is going to be in some trouble.



He need's to work on his rise some more and to build and train in basic psy powers otherwise he will always be behind guys like Matsuri, Grana and the likes.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 12, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> I almost wonder if there will be more villains introduced aside from the WISE, and whether this will be a long running shounen, or a 250-300 chapter shounen alike to Shaman King and Rave.
> 
> 
> Not sure which one i'd like more.


Hehe, you don't think 300 chapters constitutes as a long Shonen? If they use 2 chapters per episode, you could make 150 episode long anime out of that, which is way longer than most animes.

I like it that this might not be an eternity series, the series feels planned out and proper. Like someone said at the top, the author doesn't make the same mistakes as in a lot of other shonens. Ageha isn't above killing. I don't get how the author can write Psyren this way while for instance Naruto features a protagonist that has yet to _properly_ kill someone when they are featured in the same magazine. Either SJ puts different restrictions on different authors, or different authors tone shit down.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 12, 2010)

omg, what a great chapter, way to go yoshina. totally satisfied, much better than meaninglessly dragged fights. one of the WISE is down, i really hope he dont get revived, cause we have seen enough of this from other mangas. once dead should be dead.


----------



## samnas (Feb 12, 2010)

lol, Amamiya: I'm back.
Yuusaka: Get down bitch. *pwns*

I loved this chapter, wow, don't hesitate just kill ... And really, it's rare to see the lead protagonist actually killing his opponent in a shounen manga ...

What i really want to know who was Yuusaka comparing Ageha with???


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 12, 2010)

samnas said:


> lol, Amamiya: I'm back.
> Yuusaka: Get down bitch. *pwns*
> 
> I loved this chapter, wow, don't hesitate just kill ... And really, it's rare to see the lead protagonist actually killing his opponent in a shounen manga ...
> ...



I'm thinking he was comparing Ageha to Q's brother. Though thats just speculation at this point since he's one of the guys powers we have not yet seen.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 12, 2010)

I like it how even a 2 chapter long fight can be this awesome.. cant wait for the next one (Psyren lacks female antagonists, I hope the next opponent will be woman)

also I wonder whats with the huge poisonous mont... did Ageha manage to kill it, or is it still there somewhere?


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

Very sick chapter.

I wanna see Ageha "get his hands dirty" a little more


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 12, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I'm thinking he was comparing Ageha to Q's brother. Though thats just speculation at this point since he's one of the guys powers we have not yet seen.



We've seen Amagi's powers various times during the manga. We first saw his powers in the video the Drifters brought from Psyren.  Although we couldn't see his face at the time, we did learn his power is called Sephirot.  Ageha and Kyle meet him in the Present, to which Kyle received the scar on his face.



Kell?gem said:


> I like it how even a 2 chapter long fight can be this awesome.. cant wait for the next one (Psyren lacks female antagonists, I hope the next opponent will be woman)



Well, there is Star Commander 4 (I forget her name...), but I agree, we need more female villains.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 12, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> We've seen Amagi's powers various times during the manga.  First we saw his powers in the video the Drifters brought from the Psyren.  Although we couldn't see his face at the time, but we learn his power is called Sephirot.  Ageha and Kyle meet him in the Present, to which Kyle recieved the scar on his face.





Kellögem said:


> I like it how even a 2 chapter long fight can be this awesome.. cant wait for the next one (Psyren lacks female antagonists, I hope the next opponent will be woman)QUOTE]
> 
> Well, there is Star Commander 4 (I forget her name...), but I agree, we need more female villains.



I completely forgot about that, for shame.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 12, 2010)

wonder what the other wise are going to think of yusaka's lost to ageha. wonder if they will try and recruit ageha to wise. it would be interesting.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2010)

I like Psyren and i hope to continue like this, awesome chapter


----------



## Penance (Feb 12, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> omg, what a great chapter, way to go yoshina. totally satisfied, much better than meaninglessly dragged fights. one of the WISE is down, i really hope he dont get revived, cause we have seen enough of this from other mangas. once dead should be dead.



Sometimes, dead is bettah...


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 12, 2010)

it may, but really enough of reviving. either kill the character or let it live.


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

Someone needs to make Evil Amamiya x Ageha doujin fast :ho


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks god yusaka died in the present, so no revive for him..

but dholaki can still came back; heck, they can kill the same bad guys over and over again if they do it in the future, so they better fight miroku in the present.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> Someone needs to make Evil Amamiya x Ageha doujin fast :ho



I think I saw a picture somewhere...but it was Abyss X Ageha X Amamiya and it was a sort of preview thing.

:ho


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 13, 2010)

> We've seen Amagi's powers various times during the manga. We first saw his powers in the video the Drifters brought from Psyren. Although we couldn't see his face at the time, we did learn his power is called Sephirot. Ageha and Kyle meet him in the Present, to which Kyle received the scar on his face.


he also fought grana with that power. 


> thanks god yusaka died in the present, so no revive for him..


he might still be revived if he has a sephiroth seed inside him


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 13, 2010)

sephiroth doesn't give or restore life it simply takes it away and or manipulate it.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 13, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I completely forgot about that, for shame.



You forgot about his fight with Grana? for shame indeed.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 13, 2010)

i hope psyren get an anime soon and with a good animation group.


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 13, 2010)

Psyren deserves an anime but it would catch up rather quickly.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 13, 2010)

> sephiroth doesn't give or restore life it simply takes it away and or manipulate it.


he can take it away from others and give it to whoever he wants. for example kill 1000 humans and give the gathered life to revive the guy


----------



## Majeh (Feb 13, 2010)

NAM said:


> i hope psyren get an anime soon and with a good animation group.



Soon would be bad. I'd rather wait for an anime with no fillers than have an anime that catches up quickly and has nothing to do with the manga in it. =-\


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 14, 2010)

blazingshadow said:


> he can take it away from others and give it to whoever he wants. for example kill 1000 humans and give the gathered life to revive the guy




He hasn't done it so I don't believe he can do it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2010)

LQ scan for ch.106 is now out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ageha's evolving abilities continue to astound me.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2010)

i don't get what evolved there xD

did he just let his balls bounce off the wall or what was the evolution?


----------



## neostar8710 (Feb 14, 2010)

yes, that was the evolution


----------



## Penance (Feb 14, 2010)

Ageha-what will he think of, next?


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

Melchsee's penis


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 14, 2010)

That was an interesting chapter, though I would have preferred the new Melchsee's form to have been something smoother than a shrapnel grenade. Maybe just have each of the individual spheres perform a smaller scale version of the lance ? Still, it is always good to see a main character thinking without having to be a "combat genius," as they often tend to be in shounen. 

I really don't care too much for Abyss and hope she can be dealt with quickly enough, so we can have an Amamiya with a more interesting fighting style, unless your name is Kyle you shouldn't be relying on Rise at this stage. Given Shao's impression of her, especially in light of how his impression of Ageha has turned out, I'd like to see a Burst involving "seven swords" however that works out. Though I did like Mind Jack: Insanity Size.

As the only other Drifter remaining in the present, I am a bit curious to see what Kabuto has been up to. Since he is pretty much forced to be involved in these events, it would be kind of nice for someone to give the kid some decent training, so he can do more than run and act as a meat shield. I guess the Digimon in his head can help out, but I'd actually like to see some development from the other Drifters. I'm torn between whether I want to see what he has been up to or what Hiryuu has been doing in the future that no longer exists.

As far as an anime is concerned, I do not see it happening without filler, to be quite honest unless they wait another few years. It's a bit sad to have to wait so long, but rather that than what is happening with Bleach and Naruto.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 15, 2010)

> He hasn't done it so I don't believe he can do it.


he did absorb the life of many humans to heal himself from near desintegration...being able to transfer it to someone else should be rather easy


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 15, 2010)

blazingshadow said:


> he did absorb the life of many humans to heal himself from near desintegration...being able to transfer it to someone else should be rather easy



but he was still alive at that point, resurrecting someone 100 % dead should be different; I mean life energy and life is not the same imo...

..he should be able to heal anyone that way thought


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 15, 2010)

Today I was thinking back to my first impression of Ageha's burst (we didn't even know the name yet). The time when he released it against Tatsuo. My reaction was "it's just a black ball... " After all the hype, (the coffee cup, Amamiya's wall, the giant worm Tavoo) all we got was a black Rasengan?! 

Then when MD started moving, defending Ageha and attacking Tatsuo (and Amamiya lol), I changed my opinion completely. Its power, speed, and the toll it took on Ageha was incredible. He almost died!  

Now I just wanna know what everyone's first impression of Ageha's power was. Was it "failure" or "awesome"?


----------



## Dimeron (Feb 15, 2010)

The guy can create and control sphere of annihilation, that tracks psi powers. The coolness factor alone make it awesome.

It also got to be one of the best defensive and offensive burst around.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 15, 2010)

My first impression was:

"This manga looks like it's going to suffer from rushed abilities."

I wasn't entirely wrong.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Feb 15, 2010)

Can someone refresh my memory on what Rise, Trance, and the other one specifically does again??


----------



## cbus05 (Feb 15, 2010)

Rise = Enhancing physical abilities. Basically, you run faster, jump higher, have a stronger body.. etc.


Trance = using powers that effect the mind. Can't physically hurt someone with this, but you can use it for telepathy, mind switching, prophecy, manipulation, etc.


Burst = Physical manifestation of PSI powers. Basically any crazy physical attack falls into this category.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2010)

wonder if nemesis q will ever appear again and take the group to the future again.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 16, 2010)

rise gives you a power up to your physical abilities like make you faster and stronger

trance makes genjutsu and gives hax abilities that are so much hax to show without ruining the manga. the drawback for the hax is that you need to use the ability in creative ways to make and develop the hax. for example seeing the future or manipulating other ppls burst abilities would make you invincible in combat

burst are dumb ass abilities that are super powerful but require little to no strategy other than finding a way to connect the ability


----------



## Penance (Feb 16, 2010)

Killer Bee said:


> Can someone refresh my memory on what Rise, Trance, and the other one specifically does again??



*


cbus05 said:



			Rise = Enhancing physical abilities. Basically, you run faster, jump higher, have a stronger body.. etc.


Trance = using powers that effect the mind. Can't physically hurt someone with this, but you can use it for telepathy, mind switching, prophecy, manipulation, etc.


Burst = Physical manifestation of PSI powers. Basically any crazy physical attack falls into this category.
		
Click to expand...




blazingshadow said:



			rise gives you a power up to your physical abilities like make you faster and stronger

trance makes genjutsu and gives hax abilities that are so much hax to show without ruining the manga. the drawback for the hax is that you need to use the ability in creative ways to make and develop the hax. for example seeing the future or manipulating other ppls burst abilities would make you invincible in combat

burst are dumb ass abilities that are super powerful but require little to no strategy other than finding a way to connect the ability
		
Click to expand...

*
^These, but basically:

Rise=Taijutsu
Trance=Genjutsu 
Burst=Ninjutsu 

But:


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 17, 2010)

Spoiler translation here


*Spoiler*: __ 



So all that effort, pain and death for nothing huh? (I'd expect nothing less of Psyren) And two shadows lurking in the dark?


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Spoiler translation here
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



that's why i like psyren not as straight forward and it doesn't chicken out for fanservice


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 17, 2010)

Hat Hair said:


> As far as an anime is concerned, I do not see it happening without filler, to be quite honest unless they wait another few years. It's a bit sad to have to wait so long, but rather that than what is happening with Bleach and Naruto.



Is Psyren popular enough to get an anime longer than 26 episodes? Isn't that what usually happens to less popular shounen?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2010)

looks like it is going to be an interesting chapter Psyren never disappoints.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Two new characters to be introduced next week, and one of them has a scarf! 

Edit: or, atleast, one of them could be Okugou.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 18, 2010)

Uh, I like Psyren, but I wish it doesn't lose it's sense of adventure


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 18, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Uh, I like Psyren, but I wish it doesn't lose it's sense of adventure



lose its sense of adventure?! how so?


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 18, 2010)

So, start of the very first "Old Psyren (Good) vs. 'New' Psyren (Bad!!!1111)" argument?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 18, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Uh, I like Psyren, but I wish it doesn't lose it's sense of adventure



psyren was never about adventure in the first place.


----------



## yo586 (Feb 18, 2010)

I hear what he is complaining about.  I like where Psyren is going, but I enjoyed the "stages" feel and wonder if they will ever go back to that concept or if their trips to the future will continue to be more comprehensive like the last one.
There are a lot of avenues open and I really have no clue where the author is going to go with the manga.


----------



## Blade (Feb 18, 2010)

The 2 new members are gonna be very strong


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2010)

yo586 said:


> I hear what he is complaining about.  I like where Psyren is going, but I enjoyed the "stages" feel and wonder if they will ever go back to that concept or if their trips to the future will continue to be more comprehensive like the last one.
> There are a lot of avenues open and I really have no clue where the author is going to go with the manga.



yeah the wonders of the 'future' that was the beginning of the manga had its intriguing aspect

wonder if they will ever jump into the future again. it'd be nice 

maybe they'll rescue nemisis q's master since they failed at killing that dude


----------



## samnas (Feb 18, 2010)

They would definitely jump into the future again, two of their friends are still over there ...

But i dont think it will be anytime soon ...


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 18, 2010)

samnas said:


> They would definitely jump into the future again, two of their friends are still over there ...



That's something I've been thinking bout since the last call. Can Ageha and the rest still go to that future? Hasn't that future been cut off?


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 18, 2010)

^ The future hasn't been cut off, its just on a different "plane" so to speak. Psyrens future as we know it is in an alternate timeline basically.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 18, 2010)

good chapter wonder who the new guys are.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 19, 2010)

When I only read the spoilers, I assumed it was Shiner and Dholaki that showed up, but I guess not.

Guy on the left looks like KH's version of Cloud, lawl


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't think psyren really changes in quality. I like how things change all the time and how the whole temporal war is being fought. I kind of want a mutiny on the side of the bad guys because new members is bad news. plus pushing the catastrophic future farther ahead is a cool and nifty plot device I enjoy immensely so if they could it would be nice. plus trips to the future seem to give boost in psy skills and result in training and new characters. I'd like a third power so the mutiny would be good for that, remove the guy ageha killed in the future or something. just have to find way around uroburos(or whatever it is) asteroid. mayeb asteroid has psy powers booster but that would be cheesy, rather ageha just fire MD into space or use cube teleport dude or "sneak" onto a space shuttle and MD the rock to smithereens. Also bringing back a friend or too trapped in the future would be nice.


----------



## samnas (Feb 19, 2010)

Link removed

Yusaka dammit, he was still alive, Iba's death was a waste ... And lol Amamiya was embarrassed ...

I would say the two shadowy figures are of someone new, i don't think we have seen them before since Miroku said that he is recruiting followers means they are not actually in WISE atm ...


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2010)

Loool Pysren the good guys never catch a break do they


----------



## Kirito (Feb 19, 2010)

Where's the dragon guy and his robotic friend


----------



## Gabe (Feb 19, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Where's the dragon guy and his robotic friend



still in the future


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 19, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> ^ The future hasn't been cut off, its just on a different "plane" so to speak. Psyrens future as we know it is in an alternate timeline basically.



Link removed




Malumultimus said:


> Guy on the left looks like KH's version of Cloud, lawl



I had thought he looked like Cloud too


----------



## cbus05 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a sneaking feeling that Miroku will turn out to somehow be a pseudo good guy. In other words, I think he knows about the comet, and somehow knows that something terrible is going to happen, and is recruiting very strong followers/performing human experiments (ie with tavoo) in order to fight some even stronger foe. 


Just a hunch however.


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 20, 2010)

Vault said:


> Loool Pysren the good guys never catch a break do they



It doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Arkeus (Feb 23, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> I have a sneaking feeling that Miroku will turn out to somehow be a pseudo good guy. In other words, I think he knows about the comet, and somehow knows that something terrible is going to happen, and is recruiting very strong followers/performing human experiments (ie with tavoo) in order to fight some even stronger foe.
> 
> 
> Just a hunch however.



You know, when there is only 10 humans left, WTH are you "protecting"?


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

My need for Amamiya x Ageha Doujin where Ageha totally dominates her has increased tenfold 

I feel these 2 aren't ones we've met before, and will be the new main antagonists for the next mini arc


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 24, 2010)

Yo, wonderful wonderful chapter spoilers plus translation.


*Spoiler*: __ 



New folks, one has been identified as Grigori number 3, another WISE member elsewhere who appears to be a seer says they are missing people needed to succeed.

And in a shocking turn of events Kabuto has actually been training, with Ian. In rise pek


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 24, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Yo, wonderful wonderful chapter spoilers plus translation.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes! I was hoping we'd see more Grigori Numbers!  And Kabuto's finally training, awesome!  But why is he training with Ian?  Was Kagetora unavailable, or he's just afraid of the man?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 24, 2010)

chapter looks good.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2010)

Who's Ian again?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Who's Ian again?



he is the guy who is in love with matsuri. the guy who thought ageha to rise. and asked ageha to help him against psi people who where under miroku.


----------



## Penance (Feb 24, 2010)

Kabuto's gonna be a beast...


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 24, 2010)

NAM said:


> he is the guy who is in love with matsuri. the guy who thought ageha to rise. and asked ageha to help him against psi people who where under miroku.



Oh my God, no! The man you described is _Kagetora_, the black-haired former Yakuza with all the scars over his body.  He's currently chasing Junas and Riko.  

_Ian_, on the hand, is the _other_ guy in love with Matsuri.  The one with light-colored hair, weird eyes and teeth.  He died in the future from exhausting his mind curing eveyone.  His death is what caused such a change in personality in Van.


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cure-style rise...? Sounds interesting and I wonder what it is? The first thing that comes to mind is that Kabuto may be an inverse Van, being able to regenerate his own wounds rather than being able to heal others. It would fit in with his general theme of "survival" rather than "power", but how would Ian be able to teach something like that?

I also wonder if the seer is going to end up being the deal breaker for changing the future? It looks like Miroku requires their guidance. Of course, they would still have to deal with Miroku and his militia, so I guess it doesn't really matter either way.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 24, 2010)

so this means 3 new enemies in total?

the grigori / assassin guy, the art lover and the one with long hair speaking with miroku..

sounds awesome, hope the last is a girl..


----------



## Penance (Feb 24, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Yo, wonderful wonderful chapter spoilers plus translation.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



YES...one of my favorite characters gets screen time, again...



Hat Hair said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Cure-style rise, huh?  I wonder how Kabuto will use it......he'll be creative with it, no doubt; he might even find some way to use it offensively...


----------



## Blade (Feb 24, 2010)

Grana>everyone and you know it


----------



## Harihara (Feb 24, 2010)

i hope miroku recruits another female, 

that reminds me though i forgot what happened to that little girl who could summon her drawings,did they stop WISE from getting her or...


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 24, 2010)

No, Junas got her, and now he's her "first best friend," remember? Junas calling Miroku to tell him he got her was how we transitioned from them to Grana meeting Miroku.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 24, 2010)

now Junas X Caprico is offical...

btw weird how junas, dholaki, shiner, miroku...etc look as old in the future as in the present. do those cores stop aging? ..I dont remember if it was said or not, but if they do, caprico wont get one.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Feb 24, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> His death is what caused such a change in personality in Van.



Who's Van again?


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 25, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> now Junas X Caprico is offical...
> 
> btw weird how junas, dholaki, shiner, miroku...etc look as old in the future as in the present. do those cores stop aging? ..I dont remember if it was said or not, but if they do, caprico wont get one.



Yes the cores stop or severely slow aging. Shiner mentioned this specifically when he was talking about the cores.



Perfect Moron said:


> Who's Van again?



One of Elmore's wards. The quiet blond french kid with really strong cure powers.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bonfire is definitely a woman, and I guess muffler is a woman or a girlish-looking man. Wise looks pretty solid now. Maybe next week dholaki and shiner will be joining. I could see bonfire being on the council of elders. I'm anxious to see what kabuto has learn, but I don't think we'll find out until he's in battle.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope bonfire is not a trap, cause she (?) looks hot..lack of breasts make me unsure thought




W.I.S.E. is one of the best villain organization ever... and they actually succeeded in a couple of timelines.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 25, 2010)

Welp, there goes my theory that W.I.S.E. is an organization with plants all over the world. It seems that its just a small group of ubers right now.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 25, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Welp, there goes my theory that W.I.S.E. is an organization with plants all over the world. It seems that its just a small group of ubers right now.



I wonder whats up with the rest of the world... no WISE = no tavoos = more people?

and they arent interested in other psy users in foreign countries?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't think all the Psychicer are from japan. They may been drawn to japan by Miroku after his declaration of war.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zone driver has "L" eyes, but I like his ability. I like no. 3 guns. They look a lot better than Tatsuo's gun.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 25, 2010)

I was so bored I drew the wise symbol in corel:


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



So the long arm is eiji kisuke and he's a wanted serial killer. Too bad no. 3 name hasn't been given yet...if he even has one.  So I'm guessing next chapter will be Kabuto centric with a little exposition on wise. I guess we can expect a rematch between junas and kagetora in the near future.And I hope bonfire isn't a trap.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool chap 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like Kisuke can phase into solid objects and sprout parts of his body from different locations. Looks pretty interesting to me.

Who the hell is this bonfire chick?


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 25, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Cool chap
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He can also stretch his body parts. If you look at his arms coming out of the stone, they're way longer than when they're attached to his body. Freakishly long.

I wonder if the girl with the fireballs around her has another version of Shao's reading people ability. Maybe she reads the flow of the universe for a very mild sort of precognition. It sounds like she's got enhanced intuition.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 25, 2010)

good chapter wonder how kabuto's cure works.


----------



## shadowlords (Feb 26, 2010)

Hitsugaya with guns is boring but i like the other guy


----------



## Inugami (Feb 26, 2010)

shadowlords said:


> Hitsugaya with guns is boring but i like the other guy



Yes he look a lot like him and he also has ice powers .. if the manga character were actor that guy would be the same that do Riku on Eyeshield 21 and Hitsugaya.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 26, 2010)

great chapter, never been disappointed with this manga. cool new characters and abilities. the ice guy looks so strong. i wonder who is that kabuto guy.


----------



## samnas (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, an awesome chapter ... we get to see Dholaki and Shiner ...

Kagetora's scene was badass ... And Kabuto fighting with his cure ...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 26, 2010)

Good chapter indeed,finally kabuto can prove much more useful now while wise are making their move


----------



## Garfield (Feb 26, 2010)

What's the theory on that thing over Kabuto's head?


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 26, 2010)

adee said:


> What's the theory on that thing over Kabuto's head?



I just thought that was the avatar of Kabuto's Menace. If I'm not mistaken, its name is Yoyo. Why that's its name, I have no idea 



Mat?icha said:


> i wonder who is that kabuto guy.



...are you joking...? 



Oxvial said:


> Yes he look a lot like him and he also has ice powers .. if the manga character were actor that guy would be the same that do Riku on Eyeshield 21 and Hitsugaya.



And Temari from Naruto, Edward from FMA, and Teresa from Claymore. The woman is awesome 



Kell?gem said:


> W.I.S.E. is one of the best villain organization ever... and they actually succeeded in a couple of timelines.



This


----------



## Garfield (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree. WISE actually seems as cool the FMA villain, unlike most other villains I see in mangas.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 26, 2010)

so bonfire is another pyrokinetic? then she is bound to fight with frederica..

I wonder how could her abilites be different from fredericas, maybe she can just ignite things by looking instead of actually throwing fire at them. and whats up with the floating fireballs around her? ..maybe they represent human lifes and her abilities have nothing to do with actual fire..

and yeah, ice guy is kind of boring.. except fire I never liked elemental users.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah Kabuto!  Spidey-sense+healing+enhanced physicality?  Damn, Kabuto seems like a basic shounen protagonist.  Until he opens his mouth.  Psyren really is something I'm going to have to go back and take a 2nd look at.


Kellögem said:


> and yeah, ice guy is kind of boring.. except fire I never liked elemental users.


Really?  Wind and lightning is dull to you?  Gravity?  Light?


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 26, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> so bonfire is another pyrokinetic? then she is bound to fight with frederica..



Actually even though she (he? The japanese readers have been speculating...) has those fire things Bonfire seems more like a visions person so far.

I suppose we may get an update on our other neglected drifters next week.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 26, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Ah Kabuto!  Spidey-sense+healing+enhanced physicality?  Damn, Kabuto seems like a basic shounen protagonist.  Until he opens his mouth.  Psyren really is something I'm going to have to go back and take a 2nd look at.
> Really?  Wind and lightning is dull to you?  Gravity?  Light?



gravity, lightning and light are elementals?

ok, ice is not one either, but its basically water, and thats boring..


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 26, 2010)

In Avatar: the last airbender, the waterbenders were pretty sweet. Not boring at all. But back to Psyren Bonfire said they had made a few miscalculations which I wonder what they were but the plan's progress was going quicker than expected.

In fact when you think about it the raid on the lab actually helped WISE. It destroyed the PAC machine, got rid of a possible future traitor, and any security footage that survived would lead the authorities to the drifters rather than WISE.

Sucks to be the Drifters I guess


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 26, 2010)

I would have loved it if they fail to destroy those chips because of a windows crash..

anyway, where were the new guys and yusaka in the future? I know the reason probably was the mangaka created them just now, but there has to be a reason in the story they are not part of the Star Commanders.. are they not strong enough / died / are part of a differens section?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Drifters have Shao, they will be fine.

Depends on your definition of element.  The chinese view wood and metal as elements.  And much fiction has depicted gravity and lightning as an element manipulated by the characters.  Tokyo Underground for example.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 26, 2010)

well, I was thinking about the oldschool 4 elements.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Pfft, boooooring.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 26, 2010)

I would rather not have pokemon in my psyren..


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't get why everyone refers to elemental cycles as Pokemon. Elemental magic has existed since the dawn of time and Pokemon wasn't the first franchise to use or popularize it. Pokemon's just another role-playing game. Other role-playing games and fantasy manga use variations of elemental magic as practically a cornerstone of the story (Final Fantasy, One Piece, Berserk - off the top of my head).

When they first explained Psi powers they listed the manipulation of fire and lightning as examples, so if elemental powers scare you, you should've stopped reading a long time ago.



Kell?gem said:


> anyway, where were the new guys and yusaka in the future? I know the reason probably was the mangaka created them just now, but there has to be a reason in the story they are not part of the Star Commanders.. are they not strong enough / died / are part of a differens section?



The girl is probably just like Miroku himself - hiding somewhere. In the future, Miroku wasn't hanging out at the WISE base with the other Star Commanders.

As for these two new guys, it's possible they died. A more comforting answer is that they never joined WISE to begin with. The only reason they joined WISE now could be because the declaration of war came at an earlier date. As noted, Dholaki and Shiner haven't even joined them yet - it's possible they might not in the end, either.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 26, 2010)

Pokemon had lot more elements than many other rgp. Pokemon made it simple to find out everyone understands it. Intresting powerst those guys have


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 26, 2010)

How can you say it had many more elements yet it was simple and easier to find out?

It's not even an elemental cycle, it's a *chart*.

EDIT:


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 26, 2010)

I said Pokemon cause that was a really popular game taking this whole elemental strength / weakness so seriously... I would rather not have something like that in Psyren, they can use elements as much as they want, just dont want them create some kind of stupid system and go wind<fire<water..etc on my ass like they did in naruto; and I wouldnt force this whole "what is element and what is not" thing in it, just have original powers and thats it.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Kel has a point.  Sure we have always known about the cycle of elements and their relation to each other, but pokemon really took it to a point of detail that we had yet to see.

I see nothing wrong with that, because they aren't going to win fights for the most part based on elemental relations.  They are tools.  And if you get creative with each element, they become great tools.  And gravity is so underused in elemental charts, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 26, 2010)

Then I think all three of us agree.

For the record, in One Piece, gravity isn't an element, but darkness is - and it can make a black hole. In Final Fantasy XI, there was a spell called Gravity, but it was - oddly - wind-based.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 26, 2010)

btw I wonder who gives all those fancy names to the powers? like explosia and bonfire ..etc... miroku knew the name of his future comrades powers before the names of his comrades themselves, its like a profecy.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, fire girl seems to be monitoring people through the flames.  So maybe she has more than we've seen so far.  Well, not really maybe.  It just needs to be explained.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 26, 2010)

I think powers are named by the people who have them in the case of the more unusual powers but it would be a case of 'first person to have it gets to name it.'


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 26, 2010)

then they are lucky there are no idiots in their group giving stupid names to their powers...

like "As well as the 'God Blade' and 'Creator' you already have under your control. And the 'Hyper-Super Mega Atomic Sure-Kill Grana Destroyer!! '"


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 26, 2010)

And they all turn to Grana in disbelief, and he just grins and says, "Oh yeah, baby."

Attacks are named by their creators, but some already exist in theory so someone may have already penned a name for them (eg. Melchsee's Door).

This girl is a prophet of some kind, and so she "sees" everyone's abilities and thus refers to them as such, instead of by name.


----------



## xohoag (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice manga, just discovered it a few days ago and caught up with it today.

 Anybody got any idea how many chapters it will last? Now that WISE has gathered in the present it kind of feels like there isn't a lot left to do. Also I agree with what somebody said a few pages back...I'll definitely miss the sense of adventure and discovery from the earlier chapters.


----------



## AndreAtomic (Feb 27, 2010)

New ice guy= Win


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 1, 2010)

Volume 10 cover out




*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally we have some new hair colours. So Lady Nemesis' hair is blue...I was hoping for green or a bright red. Eyes are pretty though.


----------



## Perseverance (Mar 1, 2010)

Lady Nemesis is hot.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 1, 2010)

so Mirokus hair is blue as well?


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 1, 2010)

Iwashiro likes blue, doesn't he? He had Ageha's hair as blue too, in one of the old colored images.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 1, 2010)

I think you mean Asaga Hiryuu, he was given pale blue hair in the first colour picture he was in but it was changed to that red brown on volume 3. Which I believe is much better.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 1, 2010)

Asaga too, but I seem to remember Ageha with blue hair somewhere...


EDIT: Yeah, it was the covers of volumes 1 and 2. And I also remember a colored spread for one chapter that had him with blue hair.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah Ageha has always had blue hair. Still does. Anyway I saw the volumes 9+10 together and they look really good as one picture.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 1, 2010)

hoping for a WISE double cover for the next 2 ones..


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 1, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> hoping for a WISE double cover for the next 2 ones..



I really can't wait for the volumes that cover the current chapters. We'll probably get a cover or two with the full WISE team and Yusaka. And then there's the volume that'll cover the Grana/Miroku fight. Those covers are going to be awesome.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 2, 2010)

Been thinking about Bonfire and the male vs. female debate. I recall Iwashiro had that colouring mistake with Amamiya in the swimsuit where he forgot to add shading under her breasts which made her look even more flat chested.

He even drew attention to this when he fixed it in the manga volume.

TL;DR Bonfire could be a girl who lacks shading in the right spots.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 2, 2010)

Holy shit its Kabuto!  Cant wait for next chap now. This manga only gets better and better



But wasnt Kabuto trapped in the future? Now that I think about it


----------



## samnas (Mar 2, 2010)

^ No it was Asaga and Oboro ...


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 2, 2010)

when do we get spoilers?


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 2, 2010)

Dude, spoilers come out around this time tomorrow (aka 24h there about).

As for the status of our missing drifters in the future for the benefit of those who have forgot or have just tuned in:

Oboro: After being left for dead by Shiner in a Tavoo Dumping Pit. He escaped about 10 days after, embedded with pieces of cores. Last seen tearing a Tavoo apart with 'reverse-cure'.

Hiryuu: Survived falling out of the stratosphere. Rescued by Tatsuo. Then met up with the WISE turncoat. Currently waging an assault on a WISE facility.

Finally I'd just like to say this: After first appearing in chapter 12 Kabuto, 96 chapters later has learnt how to use rise finally


----------



## rldragon (Mar 2, 2010)

Nah, Bonefire is certainly female, Toshiaki isn't as depraved as Kishimoto to draw a trap.

And Yay for Kabuto finally learning to fight.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 2, 2010)

do you think Oboro will join the WISE in the future?

he smells badguy now, maybe he will be a replacement for yusaka.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 2, 2010)

the volume cover looks good


----------



## samnas (Mar 2, 2010)

Oboro loves Ageha so much, i can't even imagine him joining WISE and go against him ...


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 3, 2010)

I cant wait for Kabuto to kick ass


----------



## Penance (Mar 3, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> I cant wait for Kabuto to kick ass



With a smile on his goofy face; I love it...


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 3, 2010)

Chiming in with a 'third' I've been wanting to see that happen for god knows how long.  

Unrelated but I guess Junas has made Kagetora his nemesis of sorts.


----------



## Penance (Mar 3, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Chiming in with a 'third' I've been wanting to see that happen for god knows how long.
> 
> Unrelated but I guess Junas has made Kagetora his nemesis of sorts.



As long as he's does't kill Kagetora in the future (Psyren), then it's actually great...


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 3, 2010)

2ch.net Weekly Shounen section is back up so I deliver this weeks possible spoiler (I'm not as trustworthy this week as it would be a good time to post fakes)


*Spoiler*: __ 



869 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/03/03(水) 18:40:28 ID:5jiEw2XzP
    ＣＡＬＬ，１０９　”ドキドキ”

    カブト、
    久々の
    合流！

    エルモアの屋敷にカブト達が・・・
    アゲハ『あ　霧崎カブト』
    カブト『あ　じゃねーよ　あ　じゃ　ったく　お前らどんだけ面倒ごとに巻き込まれりゃ気が済むんだ』
    アゲハ『なんだ・・・俺の事心配して来てくれたのか　照れるな　えへへ』
    カブト『おめーじゃねェッ　雨宮ちゃんの心配してんだよ！！』
    アゲハ『ん　なんかお前たくましくなったか？』
    カブト『ほほう！！　気付いたかね　フフ・・・オーラに出てしまっていたようだな・・・このオレ様の修行の成果が・・・』

    ほほを染める雨宮・・・
    雨宮『あ・・・　夜科・・・』
    カブト『あーーーッ　無事だったかい　リトルバニー』
    アゲハ『雨宮もういいのか』
    雨宮『えっ・・・あ・・・うん　平気・・・へいきです・・・』
    アゲハ『・・・？　どうした　なんか変だぞ』

    雨宮アゲハに右パンチ・・・
    雨宮『なんでもないの！！』

    走り去る雨宮・・・
    アゲハ『な・・・何だァ・・・』
    カブト『ニャハハハハハ』
    アゲハ『・・・・・・！！』

    ヴぁあんにＣｕｒｅを教授するイアン・・・
    イアン『違う・・・　もっと治療の力を相手の内部に進入させるんだ　相手の生命と自分を完全に共鳴させなければいい治療はできない　他人が・・・怖いか？　僕も昔はそうだった・・・
    この力を利用しようとたくさんのクズが群がってきた・・・　いいか・・・周りに流されず確固とした自分を持って生きろよ　自信を持って他人と立ち向かえ　お前は僕並みに才能がある』
    ヴぁああん『うー』

    ＴＶでニュースを見る影虎と祭・・・
    影虎『「原因不明の爆発事故」真相を公表する気はないようですが・・・姐さん達の存在がどこまでバレてるかわかりませんね』
    祭『今頃　車道の脇に止めた車から協力者の射場の遺体が発見されているだろう　私達の私物は回収したが・・・これじゃあ余りにも酷い仕打ちだ』
    影虎『いえ　賢明な判断です』
    祭『影虎　お前には感謝してもしきれない　だがもし・・・お前がこれからも私のそばにいたいと思ってくれているならーー　私も命を懸けて　私や夜科や桜子が抱えている秘密をお前に話そうと思う』

    カイン『おーい　アゲハどこー？』
    シャオ『庭で話してる　終わるまで待ってな』

    話し合う祭・・・アゲハ・・・おまけでカブト・・・
    アゲハ『ーーこれじゃあ射場さんが報われねェ・・・！』
    祭『・・・ああ返す言葉も無いよ』

    祭『結局　天城弥勒は今も仲間を連れ大量の自衛隊員を殺戮しながら逃走中だ　メディアは過去最悪の国家反逆犯グループとして奴らを取り上げいまや全ての人間が天戯弥勒の存在を知っている・・・　
    そして恐らく弥勒の下には今メンバーが集いつつある　１０年後の世界でお前たちと戦うＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅ幹部クラスの能力者だ　だが目下の所やつらの行方は知れず次に何を仕掛けてくるかも分からない
    現状　私達は天戯弥勒に大きく差をつけられている　奴らがウロボロスを地球に衝突させる前になんとしても打開策を見つけなければ・・・！！』
    カブト『フム・・・何か一発逆転のアイディアを俺に求めているということですな・・・』
    祭『お前は静かに座ってればそれでいい』

870 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/03/03(水) 18:40:46 ID:S28DlGru0
    全裸で待機ィ

871 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/03/03(水) 18:42:50 ID:5jiEw2XzP
    アゲハ『ーー・・・だったら訊けばいい　現在の弥勒の居場所が分からないなら　未来の天戯弥勒本人に会って直接訊けばいいんだ』
    カブト『・・・・・・は？何言ってんの・・・？』
    アゲハ『Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅの中枢本部・・・　奴らの”首都”だ　あの時代の天戯弥勒は　必ずそこにいる　奴らのいる”首都”にこっちから潜り込む　俺達の求める真実はそこにある』
    カブト『ハァッ！？　バ　バカじゃねーの！？死にたいのかよ！？』
    祭『危険すぎる・・・　ネメシスＱのゲーム最終目的地へこちらで勝手に一気に駒を進めようということか・・・！？』
    アゲハ『ルールなんて関係ない・・・それに　潜入作戦なら十分望みはあるだろ』
    祭『ーー１対１でならあの未来世界の天戯弥勒に勝てる自信があるとでも・・・？』

    車で屋敷を去るカブト・・・
    カブト『俺は反対だからな・・・！！』

    桜子の部屋にて・・・
    祭『まったくアイツは何を考えているんだか・・・　おい桜子　いい加減夜科と面と向かってちゃんと話してみたらどうだ』
    雨宮『だッ　ダメ・・・　どんな顔して会えばいいか分かんない・・・！！　落ち着いて考え始めたらどんどん分かんなくなってきちゃった　どうしよう・・・！？』
    雨宮『どうしようどうしよう　夜科に私の気持ちバレちゃった！！　あの子全部喋っちゃったよー！！』
    祭（そうだった・・・コイツいつも本音を隠してなんでもないフリばっかするから　私もそれに慣れてすっかり忘れてたーー　桜子って意外と純粋だっけーーーー・・・）

    恋愛攻略本を見る雨宮・・・
    雨宮『男は小悪魔が好き・・・本音を見せずミステリアスな女を演じ男の冒険心を・・・』

    マリー達とプールで泳ぐアゲハ・・・
    アゲハ『どーだった　マツリ先生　雨宮なんか調子おかしくね？』
    祭『雨宮がお前一人で部屋に来て欲しいってさ　ヒューヒュー』
    アゲハ『え？』
    祭『いやー青春ですなぁ』

    雨宮の部屋をノックするアゲハ・・・
    アゲハ『は　入るぞ　雨宮・・・』

    ベットに突っ伏している雨宮・・・
    アゲハ（ーーーなんだ・・・？）
    雨宮『夜科にちょっと聞きたいことがあって　・・・呼んだの』

    枕に顔をうずめている雨宮・・・
    雨宮『あの研究所でもう一人の私と話したでしょ　あの時ちゃんとは私も覚えてなくて・・・あなたに向かって何て言ってた・・・？』
    アゲハ『え・・・？　そ・・・そうだな』

    アゲハ『「オマエなんか死ねばいい」だったかな・・・』
    雨宮『それじゃなくてもうちょっと前』
    アゲハ『お・・・　覚えてない・・・』ドキドキ・・・・
    雨宮『ほ　ほんと？』ドキドキ・・・

    黒宮の台詞回想中のアゲハ・・・「好き！宇宙で一番好き！この世に生ける生物の中で一番好き！」・・・
    アゲハ『まー俺の方も・・・なんか勢いで・・・オマエに言ったような気もするし・・・』


    乙です！

872 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/03/03(水) 18:43:57 ID:5jiEw2XzP
    アゲハの台詞回想中の雨宮・・・「ずっと俺がそばで守ってやっから」

    ドキドキ×∞の二人・・・不意に見つめあい・・・
    雨宮『夜科・・・本当は私の言った事　覚えてるんでしょ・・・』
    アゲハ『え・・・』

    だんだん二人の顔が近づく・・・が雨宮・・・手でアゲハの顔を押しのける・・・

    ドア越しに覗き込むチルドレン・・・
    カイル『あ　やべ』
    アゲハ『オマエらァ！！！！』

    〔非日常と日常の間で日々は流れーー〕〔彼らの幸福なる休息は終わりを告げる〕

    車椅子の主・・・空中に舞う公衆電話・・・
    未来ネメシスＱ《時空間接続完了》《転送開始》

    〔再び戦いの渦中へ〕〔世界は繋がる〕


    未来世界への召喚ーーー！！

    次号、未来世界へと！そ
    こには衝撃の光景が・・・！！





*Spoiler*: __ 



If true, THEY OUR HEROES ARE HEADING BACK TO THE FUTURE


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 3, 2010)

trans please, so curious about this chapter. casue all set now for a new arc.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 3, 2010)

I have no translation skills whatsoever outside interpreting google translation gabble. Generally I wait for Hai_Priesty or whoever is around to give it a look over and translate.

Current Spoiler Thread over at Mangahelpers


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 3, 2010)

Partial Translation of Spoilers


----------



## rldragon (Mar 3, 2010)

So tempted to take a peek...


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 3, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Translation of Spoilers



EDIT: Translation finished.


*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL at kids ruining romantic moment.


----------



## Penance (Mar 3, 2010)

rldragon said:


> So tempted to take a peek...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lulz@ romantic scene...


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2010)

chapter looks good


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 3, 2010)

I BRING PICTURES. SEEM TO BE OF THE LAST BIT.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 5, 2010)

awesome chapter, loved the picking panel. very funny. 
been a while, but i'm glad we are back to our future friends and their awesomeness.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 5, 2010)

good chapter finally they are going back to the future. wonder how much it has changed.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 5, 2010)

Sweet, was about time for them.

And now bring in the drama in form of Abyss taking over again/Amamiya getting seriously wounded/etc.  and have Ageha have a good fight.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 5, 2010)

Fuck yeh, I might be drunk, but AmaiayaxYoshina is canon mothefuckers


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2010)

Link to chapter?


----------



## Jugger (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn kids you ruined theyir moment. Looks like its time to go back in the future


----------



## Gabe (Mar 5, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Link to chapter?




1


----------



## samnas (Mar 5, 2010)

Amamiya was acting so childish, but that's what you a teen girl in love ...

But those damn kids, ruined everything ...

So we go to the future again, awesome, what i was waiting for ...


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn those kids cockblock Yoshina like that


----------



## AndreAtomic (Mar 5, 2010)

Omfg Amamiya was sooooo cute...god


----------



## rldragon (Mar 5, 2010)

Marie's face was hilarious. Actually, all the little kids' faces were hilarious.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 5, 2010)

I thought i wouldnt like this chapter, but it was pretty sweet...  Ageha is not like those impotent / gay shounen main characters *coght* naruto *cought* at least..


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 5, 2010)

Ageha keeping his pimp hand strong. Damn those little kids cock blocking him, he should bitch slap the whole lot of them.

Amamyia was adorable this chapter, God I remember how freaking awkward the whole confession thing was back in high school they captured it pretty spot on to me.


----------



## yo586 (Mar 5, 2010)

rldragon said:


> Marie's face was hilarious. Actually, all the little kids' faces were hilarious.



I had to read it a second time to catch her reaction.  Most excellent.

And I just have to say I'm glad there are Shonen heroes like Yoshina.  A good guy with normal desires for the opposite sex who doesn't mess around with emo crap.  Plus the way he circumvented Amamiya's question about what she said was truly slick.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 5, 2010)

_This chapter was great :33

Marie was adorable :33
_


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 5, 2010)

Chapter was fun and adorable and :3

But as the end hinted they're going back to the fighting stuff again. I wonder who we'll get an update on first, Oboro or Hiryuu since it's been a week or two of manga time since we last saw them.


----------



## cbus05 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm really curious to see about oboro.


IT was hinted that Oboro & Aheha were people Hiryuu may have to stop in the future, and based on what we've seen of Oboro so far, it would be real interesting to find out what has actually happened to him since the incident in which he was buried in the tavoo graveyard.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 6, 2010)

Glad to see he takes care about something really serious like a confession , sorry Hinata your verse sucks.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 6, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> I thought i wouldnt like this chapter, but it was pretty sweet...  Ageha is not like those impotent / gay shounen main characters *coght* naruto *cought* at least..



Nowadays comparing Naruto to anyone is unfair imo. He isn't the generic example of a shounen protagonist, he's the EXTREMELY bad variant...

Ageha sounds a bit too confident, but he usually puts up a fight at least...


----------



## dyce (Mar 6, 2010)

i have been meaning to read this manga as soon as i get done with vagabond.
quick someone make a sub section for psyren


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 6, 2010)

I enjoyed this chapter (is there ever gonna be a chap I don't like?).  From the first page, I liked it.  Did anyone else find it funny that Ageha would joke with Kabuto that he was making him blush, but then Ageha had gotten disgusted when Oboro tried to hug him?  I laughed my ass at the first page!  Incidently, isn't Kabuto a little too old for Amamiya...?

My jaw dropped when I saw Ian and Van.  I thought that since Ian would live (for now...), the Van we saw in Psyren wouldn't appear in the new timeline.  But with their interaction in the present, I wonder what differences we'll see in Van now.

I'm really surprised that Matsuri was able to tell Kagetora anything bout WISE.  I can only assume since WISE have already become public, Nemesis Q has become a little more lenient.  Or possibly, Matsuri was able to let out info from the time she won her freedom.  I wonder...

I fucking love Ageha!  The dude has some serious balls to storm the WISE base in Psyren.  He takes initiative.  He doesn't just react to shit that happens, he causes it.  That's what a main character is supposed to do!  Drive the story forward!  Pay attention, Kishimoto!  Kubo!  And I lol at Kabuto.  We all know that he might say he wants no part of it, but when shit hits the fan he'll be right there alongside Ageha.

I liked the little scene with Amamiya and Ageha.  Honestly, the awkwardness was displayed pretty well, Amamiya's confusion with how to face Ageha.  And Ageha had pretty good tact with how he dodged Amamiya's question.  And he didn't take back what he said during the fight with Yusuka. Nice.  And that is some major cock blockage by the kids.  Hilarious!

One last thing...

Matsuri's boobs


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 6, 2010)

I just hope the mangaka won't lead Ageha down a questionable path only to have him magically given  a wakeup call by one of his friends... Leading to a much facepalm worthy ''OH!! What kind of person have I become!?''

Well that of course depends on how it's executed, but it's a chance to break the goody two-shoes formula...


----------



## yo586 (Mar 6, 2010)

dyce said:


> i have been meaning to read this manga as soon as i get done with vagabond.
> quick someone make a sub section for psyren



You sir, have some seriously good manga coming your way.  My favorite seinen followed by one of my top shonens.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 6, 2010)

i hope when they go into the future the ageha there is already evil and part of wise or something. like Amamiya was killed or something and Ageha went crazy.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 6, 2010)

The only thing I have not understood so far is the status and involvement of the creator of Psyren...I don't remember the name. Last time I remember her, her health was really weak right?


----------



## Farih (Mar 7, 2010)

I loved this chapter, it was the perfect blend of Amamiya's nervousness and the overall progression of her relationship with Ageha and foreshadowing of their return to the future.

But I especially loved the almost confession scene.  Stupid cockblocking kids


----------



## samnas (Mar 7, 2010)

adee said:


> The only thing I have not understood so far is the status and involvement of the creator of Psyren...I don't remember the name. Last time I remember her, her health was really weak right?


She just wants to know the truth, like what exactly happened to the world and how ...

Her name was never mentioned ...

She was weak, but Van healed her when Ageha and co brought her to the ROOT ...


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 7, 2010)

I miss a shapeshifter from this manga


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 10, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> I miss a shapeshifter from this manga



I've been waiting for a shapeshifter for ages 

Anyway, here are some untranslated spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



506 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/03/10(水) 16:32:13 ID:62BzFGdT0
ＣＡＬＬ，１１０　?三人?

エルモア邸での平穏な日々・・・
しかし今、その時がーー！！

アゲハＶＳカイル、シャオ・・・
カイル『あだッ！！』
シャオ『わぁッ』

シャオ『すごい・・・アゲハさんの心が全く読めなかった　どうやったんですか・・・？』
アゲハ『フフフ　うるせーヤンキー共と喧嘩するときみたく何も考えずにぶん殴った　無の境地ってヤツだ』
シャオ『と・・・特殊な才能ですね・・・』
カイル『くっそ～～また負けた！メチャメチャ強くなってんなアゲハ・・・！もっと修行しなきゃな～』
アゲハ『ハッハッハ・・・いずれお前も強くなるさ』（信じらんねーくらいな・・・）（だが　未来でこいつらに頼ってばかりじゃだめなんだ　自分達の力で・・・何とか・・・・・・！）

おねえ『さ部屋に戻って勉強勉強！　カイルは昨日の宿題もたまってるわよ』
カイル『ヤダーッ！！！！』
アゲハ（最近　姉キの情熱が子供達の方へ向かっている・・・）

上空にネメシスＱ・・・どことなく聞こえる電話の音・・・
アゲハ『来たな！！』

窓から雨宮が・・・
雨宮『夜科！！』

カイル『あ・・・！　アイツは・・・！！』
おねえ『な・・・何よ　どうしたの！？』
カイル『バァちゃんの言ってた怪人なんとかＱだ！！　アイツがアゲハたちを無理矢理どっかに連れてッちゃうんだ！！！』
おねえ『え・・・！？』

カイル『行っちゃうのか？行っちゃうのかよぉアゲハ！！　戻ってくるよな？・・・なァ？』
アゲハ『ーー・・・ああ　宿題やっとけよカイル』

カイルと拳と拳をあわせる・・・
アゲハ（今お前達に言えることはとても少ないけど）

おねえ『待ちなさい　アゲハ！！　この姐不幸者　あんたがいつも傷だらけで帰ってくるたびに胸が張り裂けそうになるのよ　次は帰ってこないんじゃないかっていつも心配してる
お父さんにあれだけ反抗してたんですもの・・・止めても無駄なんでしょ　全く妙なことに巻き込まれて・・・あんたって本当にバカね　いってらっしゃいは言わないわよ　でもアンタの目の前で・・・「おかえり」だけは言わせて』
アゲハ『ーーうん　有難う姉キ』

エルモアの部屋で・・・
エルモア『ネメシスＱの出現・・・また行かなくてはならんのじゃな　何もいわんでよい　無事を祈っておるよ』

エルモア『御守りと言っちゃあ何だがこれを持ってお行き　ワシが何十年もの時と財力をかけて手にいいれた　妖刀?心鬼紅骨?』
雨宮『！！　これは・・・』
エルモア『ＰＳＩと呼ばれぬ遥か昔異能力を持ちながら鬼人と蔑まれた刀鍛冶が作り出した正真正銘の妖刀じゃ　お前さんなら使いこなせるんじゃないかと思ってな』
雨宮『ありがとうございます　行ってきます』

何処かの街の路地・・・
カブトのおじさん『おい！　いきなり何だ　一緒に飯を食うんじゃなかったのか？』
カブト『いや　用事を思い出した！』
カブトのおじさん『おい　今日は金返せとかいわねえよ！　借金のこときにしてんだったら・・・』
カブト『上手くやるさ！！』

なんとなくかっこよくおじさんと別れるカブト・・・
カブト『今度は逃げない』
カブトのおじさん『・・・ハァ？』


507 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/03/10(水) 16:35:05 ID:62BzFGdT0

黄昏るおねえ・・・子供達・・・噴水でおちあう雨宮とアゲハ・・・
アゲハ『行くか』
雨宮『うん』

上空にネメシスＱ・・・未来では車椅子の主・・・
ネメシスＱ《ーーザザ・・・》《準備は・・・ザ・・・済んだか・・・》
アゲハ『おお　なんだ？今回はいやに優しいじゃないか』
主《お前とはもう・・・見ず知らずの他人というわけではないからな》《夢喰島の件では借りが出来た　いずれそれは返す》
アゲハ『はは・・・お前って意外と律儀だな　悪いやつだと思ってたけど・・・』
主《ーー元より》《善悪の共通意識など持ち合わせるつもりはない》《さあ》《時間だ》

空間が裂け飛ばされるアゲハと雨宮・・・
アゲハ『ここは伊豆の辺りか？』
雨宮『夜科！』
アゲハ『雨宮！！』
雨宮『なんだか嫌な感じがする・・・　早く霧崎を探しましょ』

驚くカブト・・・
カブト『おいおい　どーなってんだよ　こりゃ・・・！！？』


カブトの眼前には！？
次号、激震！！ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Appears to deal with them being sent to Psyren so no sighting of our lost drifters yet.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



they are going back to the future and they got there separated from kabuto. and he sees someone wonder who it is.


----------



## Penance (Mar 10, 2010)

Kabuto!!!!


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I just woke up, here are the spoiler translations. Translated by Hai Priesty.


*Spoiler*: __ 



506 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/03/10(水) 16:32:13 ID:62BzFGdT0
ＣＡＬＬ，１１０　”三人”
Call 110 : Trio

エルモア邸での平穏な日々・・・
しかし今、その時がーー！！
The peaceful moments at Elmore Wood..... is about to end!!


アゲハＶＳカイル、シャオ・・・
カイル『あだッ！！』
シャオ『わぁッ』
Ageha vs Kyle & Shao...
Kyle : Ouch!!
Shao : Wah!

シャオ『すごい・・・アゲハさんの心が全く読めなかった　どうやったんですか・・・？』
アゲハ『フフフ　うるせーヤンキー共と喧嘩するときみたく何も考えずにぶん殴った　無の境地ってヤツだ』
シャオ『と・・・特殊な才能ですね・・・』
Shao : Amazing.... I can read Ageha san's mind at all.... how did he manage that...?
Ageha : Huhuhu... Two little brats come to me asking for a fight so I just whack them without thinking a single thing... Something people called losing track of one self!
Shao : What.... a special ability....!

カイル『くっそ～～また負けた！メチャメチャ強くなってんなアゲハ・・・！もっと修行しなきゃな～』
アゲハ『ハッハッハ・・・いずれお前も強くなるさ』（信じらんねーくらいな・・・）（だが　未来でこいつらに頼ってばかりじゃだめなんだ　自分達の力で・・・何とか・・・・・・！）

Kyle : Damn-!! I lost again! You've become so strong Ageha...! I much train more-!
Ageha : Hahahah... Someday you'll become very strong, I know! (Insanely strong...) (But I can't rely on them all the time... I have to do something ... on my own ......!

おねえ『さ部屋に戻って勉強勉強！　カイルは昨日の宿題もたまってるわよ』
カイル『ヤダーッ！！！！』
アゲハ（最近　姉キの情熱が子供達の方へ向かっている・・・）
Fubuku : Come, back here and study! You didn't do your homeweork yesterday right?
Kyle : No-!!!!
Ageha : Looks like her passion for caring younger ones get redirected to the kids....

上空にネメシスＱ・・・どことなく聞こえる電話の音・・・
アゲハ『来たな！！』
Nemesis Q at the sky..... Slowly, the telephone call approaches....
Ageha : That's it!!

窓から雨宮が・・・
雨宮『夜科！！』
From the door comes Amamiya....
Amamiya : Yoshina!!

カイル『あ・・・！　アイツは・・・！！』
おねえ『な・・・何よ　どうしたの！？』
カイル『バァちゃんの言ってた怪人なんとかＱだ！！　アイツがアゲハたちを無理矢理どっかに連れてッちゃうんだ！！！』
おねえ『え・・・！？』
Kyle : Ah...! That's...!!
Fubuki : Wh, what is that! What's happening!?
Kyle : That's the wierdo -Q!! That creature is going to take Ageha away!!
Fubuki : What...!?

カイル『行っちゃうのか？行っちゃうのかよぉアゲハ！！　戻ってくるよな？・・・なァ？』
アゲハ『ーー・・・ああ　宿題やっとけよカイル』
Kyle : You're going? You're really going away with that!? You'll come back... right?
Ageha : Yeah, just go back to your homework Kyle!

カイルと拳と拳をあわせる・・・
アゲハ（今お前達に言えることはとても少ないけど）
Ageha and Kyle parted with a ball of fist...
Ageha : There's nothing much I can tell you all right now...

おねえ『待ちなさい　アゲハ！！　この姐不幸者　あんたがいつも傷だらけで帰ってくるたびに胸が張り裂けそうになるのよ　次は帰ってこないんじゃないかっていつも心配してる
お父さんにあれだけ反抗してたんですもの・・・止めても無駄なんでしょ　全く妙なことに巻き込まれて・・・あんたって本当にバカね　いってらっしゃいは言わないわよ　でもアンタの目の前で・・・「おかえり」だけは言わせて』
アゲハ『ーーうん　有難う姉キ』
Fubuki : Wait Ageha!! It's my misfortune to be your sister.... I'm getting sick and hurt all the time when you're away! I always worry that you'll never come back again! But to think you resisted Dad like this.... so there's no way to stop you now. Getting into wierd stuff like that.... you're an idiot to do so! I;m not saying goodbye to you anymore.... But I so wish I'll be saying "Welcome back" to you soon...
Ageha : Yes, thanks for that, sister...

エルモアの部屋で・・・
エルモア『ネメシスＱの出現・・・また行かなくてはならんのじゃな　何もいわんでよい　無事を祈っておるよ』
At Elmore's room...
Elmore : Nemesis Q appearing... meaning it's time for their trip again. You don't need to say a word, I'll pray for your safety...

エルモア『御守りと言っちゃあ何だがこれを持ってお行き　ワシが何十年もの時と財力をかけて手にいいれた　妖刀”心鬼紅骨”』
雨宮『！！　これは・・・』
Elmore : If there can be a charm, this shall be the closest - This is the enchanted sword ”心鬼紅骨” (meaning : Read Bones of the Evil Soul), enmassed only with decades of wealth.
Amamiya : This is...

エルモア『ＰＳＩと呼ばれぬ遥か昔異能力を持ちながら鬼人と蔑まれた刀鍛冶が作り出した正真正銘の妖刀じゃ　お前さんなら使いこなせるんじゃないかと思ってな』
雨宮『ありがとうございます　行ってきます』
Elmore : This sword is created long before people even call the ability "Psi" - a person with special powers, ostracised as the "Ghostman", made this truly enchanted sword. I believe you have the powers to make good use of this sword!
Amamiya : Thank you. I'm going!

何処かの街の路地・・・
カブトのおじさん『おい！　いきなり何だ　一緒に飯を食うんじゃなかったのか？』
カブト『いや　用事を思い出した！』
カブトのおじさん『おい　今日は金返せとかいわねえよ！　借金のこときにしてんだったら・・・』
カブト『上手くやるさ！！』
On a normal street...
Kabuto's Uncle : Hey, why going away suddenly, didn't you say you want to eat with me?
Kabuto : No, I suddenly remembered something urget!
Uncle : Hey, isn't not like I'm chasing you to return my money! Forget about money...
Kabuto : Don't worry about me!!

なんとなくかっこよくおじさんと別れるカブト・・・
カブト『今度は逃げない』
カブトのおじさん『・・・ハァ？』
Kabuto doing farewell to uncle (in some handsome? way)...
Kabuto : I won't run away this time.
Uncle : ...Huh?
507 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/03/10(水) 16:35:05 ID:62BzFGdT0

黄昏るおねえ・・・子供達・・・噴水でおちあう雨宮とアゲハ・・・
アゲハ『行くか』
雨宮『うん』
At the fountain, Amamiya and Ageha with the children and Fubuki....
Ageha: Ready?
Amamiya : Yes.

上空にネメシスＱ・・・未来では車椅子の主・・・
ネメシスＱ《ーーザザ・・・》《準備は・・・ザ・・・済んだか・・・》
アゲハ『おお　なんだ？今回はいやに優しいじゃないか』
主《お前とはもう・・・見ず知らずの他人というわけではないからな》《夢喰島の件では借りが出来た　いずれそれは返す》
Nemesis Q appears... and the Creator on wheelchair...
Q : ......Zaza...... You're.....zaa.... ready......?
Ageha : Oh, why? You look friendly today!
Creator : You're no longer..... someone who knows nothing and needs to be excluded - I owe you one at Mukurojima, and will return it sometime!

アゲハ『はは・・・お前って意外と律儀だな　悪いやつだと思ってたけど・・・』
主《ーー元より》《善悪の共通意識など持ち合わせるつもりはない》《さあ》《時間だ》
Ageha : Haha.... to think I actually hear you talk sense - have always thought you're a jerk...!
Creator : From start.... I have no intention to behave in any way just to suits your sense. Come, it's time!

空間が裂け飛ばされるアゲハと雨宮・・・
アゲハ『ここは伊豆の辺りか？』
雨宮『夜科！』
アゲハ『雨宮！！』
Ageha and Amamiya, flying through time dimension...
Ageha : Would that be around Isu?
Amamiya : Yoshina!
Ageha : Amamiya!!
雨宮『なんだか嫌な感じがする・・・　早く霧崎を探しましょ』
Amamiya :I've a bad feeling about this.... Locate Kirisaki as soon as possible!
驚くカブト・・・
カブト『おいおい　どーなってんだよ　こりゃ・・・！！？』
Kabuto in a shock...
Kabuto : Oi.... What is this about...!!?

カブトの眼前には！？
次号、激震！！
The truth that scream in front on Kabuto's eyes!?
Next week , Tremor!!


Note :
-Many 2ch people have a bad feeling about this.... that perhaps the Root is destroyed or no longer exists..... O_O;
-So Granny and children knew (almost) all and actually DO spread the word around...? Fubuki Aneki is surprisingly calm on this.....
hai_Priesty is offline Report Post   	Reply With Quote





*Spoiler*: __ 



Amamiya got herself a magic sword!


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 11, 2010)

must. not. read. SPOILERS! 

hurry up scan


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 11, 2010)

Dude, the raw isn't even out yet let alone scans.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 11, 2010)

spoilers are awesome, so awesome that i already want next chapter.


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2010)

damn why can't they bring out a whole volume each week


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 11, 2010)

Because the universe is a cold unfeeling place.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 11, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Dude, the raw isn't even out yet let alone scans.



I know


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 11, 2010)

I would swap this weeks naruto and bleach for 2 more chapter psyrens...


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 11, 2010)

I would swap 3 weeks of one piece, naruto and bleach for 1 chapter of pysren.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 11, 2010)

why not swap the whole naruto, bleach and OP for 1 chapter of psyren? 

seriously, I would sacrifice them even for nothing...


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 11, 2010)

feels like they are going into a big battle... looking forward to it, I hope that was the last transitional chapter a shit starts to get serious next chapter


----------



## neostar8710 (Mar 12, 2010)

i liked how he drew them going into the future, but yes...last transitional chapter..i cannot wait to see what happens


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 12, 2010)

I really like how the characters get to see how their actions change the future unpredictably.

Something epic this way comes!


----------



## Gabe (Mar 12, 2010)

wonder what changes happen to the future.


----------



## NarFan (Mar 13, 2010)

just finished from reading the last chapter this is my first time reading a manga, i think this manga can make a good anime


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 13, 2010)

NarFan said:


> just finished from reading the last chapter this is my first time reading a manga, i think this manga can make a good anime



yeah, but it would be trouble if they would catch up and start to make shitty fillers..

but they should definietly make an anime from psyren a couple of years latter, it would boost up the sales as well I bet...


----------



## NarFan (Mar 13, 2010)

Psyren 110 its out


----------



## samnas (Mar 13, 2010)

I am calling it, that shadow behind Ageha in the end is not of Amamiya, possibly Oboro ...

And Amamiya screaming Yoshina!! was the dumbest panel in this chatper ...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 13, 2010)

_Damn cliffhangers _


----------



## Infinite Xero (Mar 13, 2010)

Psyren fillers would be interesting (to see the direction they would take it).


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 13, 2010)

Transition chapter aye, cliffhanger kills me. Now we've gotta wait another weak.

Ageha's brofist with Kyle was epic


----------



## Gabe (Mar 13, 2010)

good chapter wonder what kabuto saw.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 13, 2010)

Just caught up. Epic shit.

The panel last chapter with Ageha and the kids in the pool made me smile. He's such a good big brother :33

And then they go and cockblock him 

Anyway, I'm betting Kabuto saw Hiryuu or Oboro


----------



## Garfield (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, seemed like a filler chapter. Big hopes for next one.


----------



## rldragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Kabuto's face


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 15, 2010)

rldragon said:


> Kabuto's face



I know exactly what you are talking about and now I can't stop seeing it, damn you .

In other news: Binktopia release of chapter 110.

And after last weeks glorious entry into the top five of the SJ magazine rankings we are back in the bottom. Psyren defines yoyoing.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 15, 2010)

Haha, is that normal? I would think that it would have some sort of consistent ranking


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 15, 2010)

awesome stuff are always underrated, be it manga or anything else.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 15, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Haha, is that normal? I would think that it would have some sort of consistent ranking



It still hasn't settled into a consistent-like position after 2 years.

Most recent trends in the past three weeks has been bottom 5>top 5>bottom 5. I wonder what it'll be next week.


----------



## rldragon (Mar 15, 2010)

Why, top 5, of course


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 15, 2010)

Waveblade said:
			
		

> It still hasn't settled into a consistent-like position after 2 years.
> 
> Most recent trends in the past three weeks has been bottom 5>top 5>bottom 5. I wonder what it'll be next week.





> Issue 17:
> Lead CP: Reborn
> CP: Psyren



Are chapters with color pages ranked? If not then we won't know.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, I didn't see the colour pages bit. Colour pages are supposed to be unranked.


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 15, 2010)

Well Psyren has sort of a problem in that there's four series of the same genre in the magazine who've already been there for years, and fans can only vote for 3 series.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2010)

hope they will not cancel it if it stays in the bottom 5 for a while


----------



## Jugger (Mar 16, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> hope they will not cancel it if it stays in the bottom 5 for a while



No need to worry psyren get next week out of bottom 5 card its called color.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 17, 2010)

Have a spoiler picture gais.


----------



## Blade (Mar 17, 2010)

It's Junas right?


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 17, 2010)

Yup, it's Junas.

This week there were lots of different (fake) spoilers posted so I'll just post the one that mentioned Junas as the long script spoiler hasn't been  translated yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Hai_Priesty said:
			
		

> (3) Has a Huge giant (Riko's majin-like creature?) approaching Kabuto, followed by the Command unit under Second Star Commander "Sukaji" 第二星将直属戦闘部隊”スカージ”のデルボロ and new character Deruboro (no time to look up katagana for meaning, forgive me >_<; ) to Drifters. But they were rescued by Kyle and escorted away.
> 
> The Neo-Amakusa's society was founded out and destroyed by Junas five days ago. (Miyake seemed dead and Taiga & Okugou unknown.)
> Other details :
> ...


----------



## Penance (Mar 17, 2010)

O_0.................


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 17, 2010)

Translation of spoiler script.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2010)

chapter looks interesting


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 17, 2010)

And have another picture:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Appears to be the new guy from WISE. Yes I can see the similarities to that E



Yes I can see the similarities to that Espada too.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 18, 2010)

Two more pictures thanks to Sasuke of MH.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Oh fuck Junas doesn't even need a blade as a focus he can just point and cut


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 18, 2010)

Junas is awesome... new guy looks cool too..

but why the gasmask?


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



From what some have been guessing, Amasuka is in an area where there is sunlight coming through holes in the membrane therefore since Junas would have a core he wouldn't be able to breathe/survive without an apparatus.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ahh, can you please spoiler tag any talk of the spoilers/raw until the scan comes out?


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 18, 2010)

Done my post. Sorry about that.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Raws looked good ageha took out a giant spider


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 19, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Raws looked good ageha took out a giant spider



*Spoiler*: __ 



A spider thing which shits out fucking zombies nonetheless.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 19, 2010)

must resist to read the raw. come on scannnn!!!!


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 19, 2010)

Psyren 111 is released by Binktopia

Start reading people!


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2010)

ageha 1 shots that monster, quiet awesome there 

and seems like a big bad war is about to happen


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 19, 2010)

I guess the theories of destruction from last week were right. People just got the place wrong.


----------



## samnas (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn Klye, he owned Delboro but it doesn't look like he is giving up ...

It seems their base is gonna be attacked soon ...

And those monsters were terrible, shooting useless zombies ...


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2010)

good chapter wonder who else will be at the root base. and war may start soon nice wonder if oboro will show up soon. and if ageha's powers will grow again.


----------



## NarFan (Mar 19, 2010)

good chapter but damn when are they going to show the dude who can heal i cant really remember hes name


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 19, 2010)

Healing guy is called Oboro.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 19, 2010)

_Haha oh my god I can't wait for Junas to show up at the base

He will get fucked so bad he won't even know what the fuck happened 
_


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 19, 2010)

Nightmare said:


> _Haha oh my god I can't wait for Junas to show up at the base
> 
> He will get fucked so bad he won't even know what the fuck happened
> _



Junas's lackey (Delboro, was it?) looked as strong as Kyle, I bet Junas will kick some serious ass at the base... it took 3 people to scare Shiner away, now Junas and co are going to eliminate Elmore Woods, the good guys will have to work hard to avoid a massacre.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 19, 2010)

Shit things are getting intense. I wonder how long this future run will go for?

As for the spider horror herd I wonder if the zombies things are people they already killed or just the form of their attack.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 19, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> Junas's lackey (Delboro, was it?) looked as strong as Kyle, I bet Junas will kick some serious ass at the base... it took 3 people to scare Shiner away, now Junas and co are going to eliminate Elmore Woods, the good guys will have to work hard to avoid a massacre.



_Whoa whoa whoa 

Where did you see Delboro??? even match up to Kyle 

Kyle literally looked like he was playing with a baby :33

And the only reason it took 3 people to take out Shiner was because Shiner is a speed demon and without Kyle they need co-op attacks

I personally believe Kyle would decimate Shiner one on one 

Yeaaaahhhhh Kyle :33
_


----------



## Random Member (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice to see Kabuto's improvements showing.

Didn't care for Delboro but I'm expecting Junas to kick some ass if he finds the hideout. 

Looking forward to an update on Asaga and Oboro.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 19, 2010)

Nightmare said:


> _Whoa whoa whoa
> 
> Where did you see Delboro??? even match up to Kyle
> 
> ...



what, Kyle fanboy much? 

Delboro was just surprised cause he expected less from Kyle... but after Kyle hit him in the stomach without holding back (guess, cause he had no reason to) Delboro was like "hmm, that guy is not bad" without any injuries..if he would be Kyle fodder he would be dead already; I guess even if Kyle is stronger, not by much. 

Elmore Wood is strong but not top tier while Junas is.. this would be a good time to kill someone from elmore wood, and not in a flashback or on a video tape; not like it would matter, cause if they change the past they would erase the future anyway, but would be good for the drama / tension.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmm, interesting. I thought because all of the events that happened in the present, this would have been a 'different' future, but it seems to be the same one

And i wonder what kyle meant when he said that Shao was about to blow his top off?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2010)

Shao: "FUCK THIS!!! LERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOY JIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKINS !!!!"

Shao proceeds to kill 1000 tavoo, 2 star commanders, heavily injuries Grana (he is blind and missing one arm and both legs, he refuses to get another core though 2/3rds of his original core was destroyed), and opened up the north American continent to sun light. 2 years later and they still haven't found enough of Shao's body to make a proper burial.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 20, 2010)

^I approve of this fanfic, sad ending though


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 21, 2010)

Do you know what Psyren ranked this week?


----------



## Jugger (Mar 21, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Do you know what Psyren ranked this week?



in bottom  
but in next week there is color pages.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 21, 2010)

Its sad that Psyren, one of the highest quality mangas in jump, gets ranked low so much.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 21, 2010)

it sucks that it ranked low again.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2010)

Delboro may have looked fine, so his durability is high, but that still didn't stop Kyle from babyshaking him.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 21, 2010)

Why does it rank so low  Its amazingly good.. way better than most of the crap thats on Jump :\


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 21, 2010)

Due to the colour pages this time it will be unranked.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Mar 21, 2010)

Delboro has became my favorite character in psyren, the dude has that lazy eye :amazed


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 22, 2010)

Adagio said:


> Why does it rank so low  Its amazingly good.. way better than all of the crap thats on Jump :\



fixed really.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 22, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> fixed really.



I concur with your correction my apologies


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 22, 2010)

FMA isn't a shounen jump title i think maybe wrong.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 24, 2010)

As MH resident spoiler translator is around early, she's already half finished the translation of spoiler

Spoilers for chapter 112


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Marie is officially Amemiya's rival. ho
*They saved more people this time.
*Fubuki has a baby.
*...And the father is Ian 
*Apparently Kagetora and Matsuri disappeared?
*Oh and THE FUCKING WISE INVASION IS BEGINNING!


----------



## Penance (Mar 24, 2010)

...........WHOO!


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 24, 2010)

and psyren is about to show these shounen shits what a real war looks like. fuck me, this is good shit. psyren is officially tier 1.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 24, 2010)

argh! I need it, I need it so bad. Psyren is so win my eyes bleed.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 24, 2010)

there should be a psyren pimping project...


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2010)

chapter looks good and funny 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ageha is an uncle ian and his sister are having a kid. and marie sees amaiya as her love rival.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 24, 2010)

Picture of all the pages



Kell?gem said:


> there should be a psyren pimping project...



The thing is, there is one. Just that no one has been over there for awhile


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't wait to see the next chapter, fuckin invasion


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 24, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> The thing is, there is one. Just that no one has been over there for awhile





> Kell?gem, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.



... I can go to the bathhouse but cant see the psyren pimping project? 
..must be hardcore..



> Picture of all the pages



*Spoiler*: __ 



what a cool chater will it be!
full of hotties (didnt notice Agehas sister is so hot until now) invasion and new bad guys... and a bad girl! finally!

and Agehas face is princeless...

now who to woot for, Marie or Amamiya?
I guess I'll stick with Marie..


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 24, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> there should be a psyren pimping project...





Kell?gem said:


> ... I can go to the bathhouse but cant see the psyren pimping project?
> ..must be hardcore..



Yeah, you have to join the group from your CP. I had the same experience.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2010)

color pages

a simple DDL


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 24, 2010)

I wonder how long the drift will last. You have this impending invasion, finding out what happened to oboro, team dragon's mission and getting them back together.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 24, 2010)

I wouldnt mind if we would never see hiryuu and his friend (whatshisname) again... never like the guy and the elmore kids are much better for main characters anyway..

but I feel the same regarding Oboro and Kabuto (except the former would make a good bad guy). so whatever..


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So it's gonna be junas, eiji, delboro, and the five unnamed members of scourge vs members of root. I hope its not 7v7 since it would take forever for the fights to be over. Will this whole arc be centered around junas and his underlings invading root, and afterward ageha and amamiya will go back to the past?


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 24, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So it's gonna be junas, eiji, delboro, and the five unnamed members of scourge vs members of root. I hope its not 7v7 since it would take forever for the fights to be over. Will this whole arc be centered around junas and his underlings invading root, and afterward ageha and amamiya will go back to the past?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt with Psyrens pace it would take long even if they would be 1 vs 1 fights... even the biggest fights are no more than 3 chapters long like the grana VS miroku one. so for semi-fodders like these 1 chapter / fight would be enough except junas and eiji who would get like 2-2 each, that would be 9 chapter long, not that much imo


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wonder if the one who will fight junas will be amamiya since he seems to use a technique like swords and amamiya just got a new sword.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 24, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if the one who will fight junas will be amamiya since he seems to use a technique like swords and amamiya just got a new sword.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt it. Junas is higher ranked then Shiner. Theres no way Amamiya is anywhere near that level yet.


Plus I don't find Amamiya interesting at all. I'd prefer anyone to fight Junas but her.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, hopefully by the dialogue exchanged between eiji and junas at the end of the chapter it can be determined whether or not eiji is a subordinate of junas or something else. I can't see if being a commander, but who knows.






Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt with Psyrens pace it would take long even if they would be 1 vs 1 fights... even the biggest fights are no more than 3 chapters long like the grana VS miroku one. so for semi-fodders like these 1 chapter / fight would be enough except junas and eiji who would get like 2-2 each, that would be 9 chapter long, not that much imo




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd hate for the fodder to be killed off so quickly like the brain beast, but I'm anxious to see eiji and junas fight, so if its one chapter I probably won't complain. 






			
				~Ageha~ said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if the one who will fight junas will be amamiya since he seems to use a technique like swords and amamiya just got a new sword.






Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Possibly. We don't really know what tier amamiya is. The only one on one she's had was against a member of the wise special police force. I don't remember much of her encounter with shiner. I just remember shao stepping in and handling it.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 24, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly. We don't really know what tier amamiya is. The only one on one she's had was against a member of the wise special police force. I don't remember much of her encounter with shiner. I just remember shao stepping in and handling it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The difference between her and Shiner was monumental. He blitzed and oneshotted both Oboro and Hiryu before Amamiya had even noticed that Shiner had moved. The only thing Amamiya has done since then is get owned by the old man that Junas casually killed 2 chapters ago, and get the sword.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 24, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between her and Shiner was monumental. He blitzed and oneshotted both Oboro and Hiryu before Amamiya had even noticed that Shiner had moved. The only thing Amamiya has done since then is get owned by the old man that Junas casually killed 2 chapters ago, and get the sword.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Amamiya losing to Usui(was that his name?) is more of a case of a bad matchup. Her being a Trance type was the reason she had a problem with him. Abyss, being a Burst type, would probably kick the shit out of Usui, since Burst waves disrupt Trance waves.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 24, 2010)

I read all the chapters last weekend and wow this is some good stuff.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 25, 2010)

masterriku said:


> I read all the chapters last weekend and wow this is some good stuff.



Psyren always delivers the awesome


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 25, 2010)

Always always delivers


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 25, 2010)

Amamiya broke Shiners arm as well, I thought that was cool...

plus her psychopath side is amusing... not abyss, just when she goes nuts for a bit like in the fight against that lizardman under dholaki.

..but now that I think about it, that was probably abyss as well and she wont be like that anymore now that she has abyss as a seperate persionality.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

ahh i just read the spoilers and damn does psyren deliver or what


----------



## Trent (Mar 25, 2010)

NarFan said:


> just finished from reading the last chapter this is my first time reading a manga,


Same thing here, I read all the chaps over last week and thoroughly enjoyed it! 

Cool characters, with the double whammy of having different versions of them thanks to the alternate time line (the kids!), a versatile power system that allows for badass fights, good plot, etc. I'm hooked! 



NarFan said:


> i think this manga can make a good anime



I think it would work really well if adapted in a live action series like Heroes. Too bad the budget to render it well would be too high!! 

And Fox would cancel it when it gets really good anyway...


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i think her other side abyss will be the one to fight him while ageha goes after miroku like he wants to. her other side seems to be more powerful then her and the sword will be a power up for her as well.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2010)

I think her psycho side has always been Abyss, it just didn't fully come out until here.


----------



## Harihara (Mar 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope missing dosen't mean dead for Matsuri and Kagetora if Ian's alive again then that means they have to be somewhere?


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

who's junas again? i am really bad with the names of the villains right now


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 25, 2010)

^^the WISE psychopath with the knife / sword who likes to cut shit.

I wonder if Amamiya will go yandere on us...


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

ohh the dude that got chased in the woods was junas right?


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 25, 2010)

yup     10char


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone else besides me find it hilarious how


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ageha completely freaks out that his sister had a kid with Ian?


----------



## 8 (Mar 26, 2010)

scan is out at mangahelpers.


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2010)

Chapter 44 is out.

Can't wait for the fuckin invasion and Vigo seems like fuckin killing machine, damn Psyren is so cool


----------



## Inugami (Mar 26, 2010)

Chapter was awesome , and it looks we gonna have action next chapter, I would prefer to not have battles this fast but well its a shounen .


----------



## Adagio (Mar 26, 2010)

Psyren for #1 manga atm 
This chapter was really nice  I liked the balance between awesomeness and humor


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 26, 2010)

Psyren brings the win each and every week.

A big fan of the fight over Ageha between the girls. Especially since he knows all about whats going on and its not something being done behind the scenes. 

I really want to know what Ageha's Dad has to say along with the whole being there before but them not knowing it. 

The fight looks like its going to be so awesome, I can't wait.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 26, 2010)

> i think her other side abyss will be the one to fight him while ageha goes after miroku like he wants to. her other side seems to be more powerful then her and the sword will be a power up for her as well.


i think abyss is equally strong as amamiya but her burst ability gives her the edge over amamiya. 



> Amamiya losing to Usui(was that his name?) is more of a case of a bad matchup. Her being a Trance type was the reason she had a problem with him.


i partially agree. usui was a pure trance type while amamiya is a rise/trance hybrid. i believe that is the reason why she lost since her trance wasn't able to prevail against a specialist


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2010)

chapter looks good wonder if matsuri will show up soon she disappeared the same day ageha and the other did maybe she found a way to the future. also agehas father is in the future maybe he has also developed powers.


----------



## lunchb0x (Mar 26, 2010)

Love this manga! Did that guy Kise's face in the end remind anyone of L from Death Note, freaky...


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 26, 2010)

Vigo is that dude from the rpesent who met up with the WISE yeh? The guys who game with the dude with ice guns?

Cant wait for this invasion, the fighting is going to be epic, I wonder what the matchups will be


----------



## NarFan (Mar 26, 2010)

is it me or there is something wrong with the drawing in this chapter


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Vigo is that dude from the rpesent who met up with the WISE yeh? The guys who game with the dude with ice guns?
> 
> Cant wait for this invasion, the fighting is going to be epic, I wonder what the matchups will be



Yeah Vigo (Kise) is da mothafucka with the psycho face, the other dude with the ice guns is Grigori 03


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Mar 26, 2010)

I just discovered something the guy in psyren chapter 112 looks like ageha's friend from chapter 1 Chapter 44 is out. look at the right panel at the bottom now look at this guy in chapter 112 look at the dude next to delboro color pages what do you guys think?


----------



## rldragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Great chapter! Ageha's face... beyond priceless. Ian's taunting, too.


@Burnice: It seems to me nothing more than a passing resemblance


----------



## yo586 (Mar 27, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if this manga would be as awesomesauce if not for its relatively low rankings.  If it was popular, would the author be throwing in as much of the pairings and quickly progressing the story as he seems to be now?
It may be a blessing in disguise the manga is not so popular, so long as its not canceled.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 27, 2010)

loved the new chapter 

Vigo looks like hes gonna be an awesome villain, looking forward to him more then Junas

and I feel bad for Marie. Because of the timeline we know her chances with Ageha are doomed for failure.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 27, 2010)

maybe somehow they should take Maries adult version to the present so she can live together with Ageha there with little Marie as their adopted child


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> maybe somehow they should take Maries adult version to the present so she can live together with Ageha there with little Marie as their adopted child


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 27, 2010)

lol time paradox 

then again, the thought of bringing the kids to the present to fight the WISE seems plausible.


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> lol time paradox
> 
> then again, the thought of bringing the kids to the present to fight the WISE seems plausible.



what the present kids will offer even if we suppose their future and stronger versions lose against a stronger opponent?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 27, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> what the present kids will offer even if we suppose their future and stronger versions lose against a stronger opponent?



I meant that maybe they could bring the future versions back in time


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> I meant that maybe they could bring the future versions back in time



fuck sorry, if they could bring their future versions in the present then things it would be very interesting,Kyle, Frederica or Shao would pwn many arses easily


----------



## Penance (Mar 27, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> maybe somehow they should take Maries adult version to the present so she can live together with Ageha there with little Marie as their adopted child



Jesus Christ......


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 27, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> maybe somehow they should take Maries adult version to the present so she can live together with Ageha there with little Marie as their adopted child



Question is, would Ageha turn out like Woody Allen? 

And what's to say present Marie wouldn't get jealous of her future self from another timeline?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 28, 2010)

ok im changing the subject 

Vigo can phase through objects, do you think he might have Tyki Mikk style intangibility?


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2010)

Tyki can also rip his enemy's vital organ except from the normal intangibility(Tyki's pretty much is selective intangibility, a stronger one as you can see)  , Vigo showed phasing through the objectes if he has also something similar to Tyki's then expert Vigo to be a very deadly enemy


----------



## Gabe (Mar 28, 2010)

wonder oboro and asagi are going to show up to help root fight.


----------



## Freija (Mar 28, 2010)

I wonder what the fuck happened to Oboro


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 28, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> wonder oboro and asagi are going to show up to help root fight.



Aren't they stuck in an entirely different future timeline now?

Anyway, this chapter was hella whack. Crazy stuff going on and they were there before? That's kinda weird.


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2010)

That's why Psyren rocks


----------



## neostar8710 (Mar 28, 2010)

I think it is oboro who created those monster things...O__O


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 28, 2010)

neostar8710 said:


> I think it is oboro who created those monster things...O__O



isnt that caprico?

..thats her style I guess..


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 29, 2010)

neostar8710 said:


> I think it is oboro who created those monster things...O__O



their on the W.I.S.E.'s side, so I doubt it


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Mar 29, 2010)

We will see kyle get murder from junas this round and by murder i mean beat real bad, can't w8 for junas vs kyle or shao.


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 29, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Aren't they stuck in an entirely different future timeline now?



That's what I believed, but the last chapter kinda disproved that.



BuRNiCe44 said:


> We will see kyle get murder from junas this round and by murder i mean beat real bad, can't w8 for junas vs kyle or shao.



Yeah I'd love to see Junas vs. Kyle. It'd finally give us an idea where Kyle ranks on the power scale. Since Present Junas is just as powerful in Rise as Kagetora, Future Junas can only be even stronger.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 29, 2010)

so.. whats the point of the good guys fighting in the future anymore?

if they kill someone there, they have to do in the present as well is they want to erase the future. previously they had to find hints about the day of rebirth to prevent it from happening, but now they know everything and there is no point in saving elmore woods in the future if they are planning to make everything after the day of rebirth nonexsistent.. but if they die there (ageha and co) nobody will save the world in the present.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 29, 2010)

well your a time traveler and your best friend is dieing from a contagious disease he caught some point in the future (but obviously before you arrive). You could help your friend live longer but that runs the risk of catching the disease yourself. Will you so "oh well you going to die anyway not going to risk myself in saving you but don't worry I will somehow prevent you from catching that disease in the past so this will never happen". Logically just because you know when and how you will catch the disease doesn't mean you can prevent the disease. It just means you have prevented that particular instances in which your friend caught it (though even preventing that isn't as likely as people think). For example Ageha and co could die fighting the Wise in the present or become unavailable at a crucial time. They could prevent the day of rebirth from happening at one particular moment in time only to fail to stop it the next time. Letting the people you care about die in the future is simply not the best of morals.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 29, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> well your a time traveler and your best friend is dieing from a contagious disease he caught some point in the future (but obviously before you arrive). You could help your friend live longer but that runs the risk of catching the disease yourself. Will you so "oh well you going to die anyway not going to risk myself in saving you but don't worry I will somehow prevent you from catching that disease in the past so this will never happen". Logically just because you know when and how you will catch the disease doesn't mean you can prevent the disease. It just means you have prevented that particular instances in which your friend caught it (though even preventing that isn't as likely as people think). For example Ageha and co could die fighting the Wise in the present or become unavailable at a crucial time. They could prevent the day of rebirth from happening at one particular moment in time only to fail to stop it the next time. Letting the people you care about die in the future is simply not the best of morals.



if they would fail to stop WISE while they think they did, just looking at the future would be enough to find out they failed, or asking Nemesis Q; no point in fighting with Junas. if they would gather info, thats a different thing, but they only risk their life defeating an opponent who 
1) they had to defeat in the present to eliminate once and for all 
2) had a chance to revive even in the future if they change something in the past next time. (dholaki might be alive again as well)

lets say they let almore woods die in the invasion... next time they go to the future they will be alive again unless they screw it up in the present (which they can do even if they save them in the future)

saving friends even in the future is nice and shit, but with such strong opponents there is a good chance they will die protecting them. if this wouldnt be a shounen ageha and co would have the best chance if they wouldnt even go to the future anymore.

why did Nemesis Q summoned them anyway?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 29, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> if they would fail to stop WISE while they think they did, just looking at the future would be enough to find out they failed, or asking Nemesis Q; no point in fighting with Junas. if they would gather info, thats a different thing, but they only risk their life defeating an opponent who
> 1) they had to defeat in the present to eliminate once and for all
> 2) had a chance to revive even in the future if they change something in the past next time. (dholaki might be alive again as well)
> 
> ...





The time travel is relative to nemesis Q position in the time line, she doesn't just teleport them to the same date. If the elmore woods die in the future unless the future is completely changed than they stay dead in the future. This is apparent because everything the kids did in the future persist till their next travel despite the fact that they changed a shit ton of things in the past. 

Well nemesis q has very little interest in stopping the psyren future. She does with her drifters as she pleases to complete her objectives which is save herself and find her brother.  Second despite what they know about the future they are unable to stop it simply because they don't have enough information regarding the past. 

For all intent and purposes they are stuck in the future until whenever. If the star commanders where passive than agetha seeking a fight with them would be retarded. But the star commanders are _not_ passive and are actively seeking a fight. Even with this war with elmore wood, the fact is the safest place to be for agetha and co is in elmore wood and not out in the psyren world in the open. If they run they die guaranteed and hiding only delays the time it takes for them to get caught. They have a better chance fighting someone actively searching for them and fully capable of cornering them with ease them attempting to avoid all conflicts.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 29, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> The time travel is relative to nemesis Q position in the time line, she doesn't just teleport them to the same date. If the elmore woods die in the future unless the future is completely changed than they stay dead in the future. This is apparent because everything the kids did in the future persist till their next travel despite the fact that they changed a shit ton of things in the past.
> 
> Well nemesis q has very little interest in stopping the psyren future. She does with her drifters as she pleases to complete her objectives which is save herself and find her brother.  Second despite what they know about the future they are unable to stop it simply because they don't have enough information regarding the past.
> 
> For all intent and purposes they are stuck in the future until whenever. If the star commanders where passive than agetha seeking a fight with them would be retarded. But the star commanders are _not_ passive and are actively seeking a fight. Even with this war with elmore wood, the fact is the safest place to be for agetha and co is in elmore wood and not out in the psyren world in the open. If they run they die guaranteed and hiding only delays the time it takes for them to get caught. They have a better chance fighting someone actively searching for them and fully capable of cornering them with ease them attempting to avoid all conflicts.



well, fair enough I guess, but from the readers point of view its still kind of pointless... its ok we get nice fights with this and the future arcs are actually better than the present arcs, but its still just for naught..

if they would end up sticking to the future or at least make it exists like a paralel universe even after they save the world, than it would make sense.. 
(and then Ageha would be able to get his harem with different versions of Amamiya and Marie from a bunch of alternate universes)


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 30, 2010)

the future is all about powering up the main cast and finding out who they have to stop/kill and find out where and when the enemy will be in the past. so yeah going to the future is important to stop it from happening. now if mrs elmore were to gain her precognition back then yeah there is no need for the future except get oboro and hiryuu back.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2010)

Speaking of Orobo, what the hell happened to that guy?


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 30, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Speaking of Orobo, what the hell happened to that guy?



hopefully we will know soon..

he should join the WISE.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2010)

IIRC, in one chapter it was shown he was a Tavoo, right?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 30, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> hopefully we will know soon..
> 
> he should join the WISE.



No, he shouldn't. Wise has enough people. Funny how months ago there was a discussion in this thread about the lack of members in wise. We still don't know how many units are under the command of each commander and how many members are apart of each unit. Junas has scourge (five members so far) and Dholaki had two units under his command (the defensive division and the special police force), and even though we've only seen three members under his command I'm sure there's more. And we still don't even know if Miroku is the only member of the council elders; I could see bonfire being a member. 

Also, I wish psyren got spoilers early in the week like the big 3.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 30, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> No, he shouldn't. Wise has enough people. Funny how months ago there was a discussion in this thread about the lack of members in wise. We still don't know how many units are under the command of each commander and how many members are apart of each unit. Junas has scourge (five members so far) and Dholaki had two units under his command (the defensive division and the special police force), and even though we've only seen three members under his command I'm sure there's more. And we still don't even know if Miroku is the only member of the council elders; I could see bonfire being a member.
> 
> Also, I wish psyren got spoilers early in the week like the big 3.



but how many of them are capable of fighting with the good guys seriously?

Ageha defeated Dholaki long ago and had an even fight with Yusaka.. I dont know what are those units capable of, but if Ageha and co are stronger than the leaders I doudt they are better than fodder. I guess they will annihilate Scourge this arc and maybe Junas and Vigo as well.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 30, 2010)

Ageha had a game breaking advantage over Dholaki the first time. The second time Ageha got his ass kicked because he thought his melschee lance could handle everything. _Kyle_ was the one who did the curbstomp and actually killed Dholaki.


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Mar 30, 2010)

^ True that. Ageha needs to really step it up with the psy powers. He only has variations of Melchsee's Door and is too overconfident in his ability. I recall he said something like he thought they were strong enough to get into WISE's capitol.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 30, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Ageha had a game breaking advantage over Dholaki the first time. The second time Ageha got his ass kicked because he thought his melschee lance could handle everything. _Kyle_ was the one who did the curbstomp and actually killed Dholaki.



yeah, but my point is the same, the good guys are around commander level I guess, so I dunno what enemies like Dholakis lackeys could do to them.

Im afraid they will own Scourge after seeing the Dholaki vs Kyle "fight".. I wouldnt like that, but if Kyle made such a quick job on a Star Commander, what could we expect from a unit under that level?


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 30, 2010)

I believe part of the reason for the swiftness for the Dholaki vs. Kyle match that it was simply a bad matchup for Dholaki.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 30, 2010)

I just started reading Psyren yesterday and damn, what a manga. I got instantly hooked on the first chapter. And for some reason, I really really really want this to get an anime adaptation. I'd love to see the fights animated!


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 30, 2010)

Black Enigma said:


> I just started reading Psyren yesterday and damn, what a manga. I got instantly hooked on the first chapter. And for some reason, I really really really want this to get an anime adaptation. I'd love to see the fights animated!



glad to see another has joined the cause :ho

how far in are you?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2010)

ageha and the other will probably create new abilities this time in the future like the last time he created the Melchsee's Door discs. and his new ability he used against yusaka should be good against many opponents. and maybe asagi can create a full dragon now and oboros powers may have also grown.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 30, 2010)

RISE > BURST, BURST > TRANCE, TRANCE > RISE


----------



## Enigma (Mar 31, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> glad to see another has joined the cause :ho
> 
> how far in are you?



Glad to be a part of it :ho! I'm on chapter 9. Is there any point in the manga where it starts to get really exciting? This story is so interesting so far. Even just with reading nine chapters, it's already in my top five manga list.


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Mar 31, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> yeah, but my point is the same, the good guys are around commander level I guess, so I dunno what enemies like Dholakis lackeys could do to them.
> 
> Im afraid they will own Scourge after seeing the Dholaki vs Kyle "fight".. I wouldnt like that, but if Kyle made such a quick job on a Star Commander, what could we expect from a unit under that level?



But isn't Junas the 2nd Commander? He's way higher on the totem pole than Dholaki. If the rankings in Psyren are like Shonen, then Junas>>>>>Dholaki. So his cronies should be much better than Dholaki's. 

I mean Shiner was like on a completely different level than Dholaki. And Junas is higher ranked than Shiner. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 31, 2010)

Black Enigma said:


> Glad to be a part of it :ho! I'm on chapter 9. Is there any point in the manga where it starts to get really exciting? This story is so interesting so far. Even just with reading nine chapters, it's already in my top five manga list.



glad to hear it 

Its hard to say without spoiling anything, but it really started getting good for me when the elmore wood kids were introduced.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 31, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> glad to hear it
> 
> Its hard to say without spoiling anything, but it really started getting good for me when the elmore wood kids were introduced.



Around what chapter would that happen?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 31, 2010)

Black Enigma said:


> Around what chapter would that happen?



I think it was around chapter 30

things really start to get interesting after that


----------



## Enigma (Mar 31, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> I think it was around chapter 30
> 
> things really start to get interesting after that



Alright thanks! I'm gonna go on a reading blitz to get to that point soon!


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Chapter 113 Spoilers translation


----------



## Penance (Mar 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WAR


...it's time...


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



war is about to start looks like junas wants to kill everybody


----------



## Blade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hahaha, the shit is about to begin for real!


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 31, 2010)

I try not to read spoilers for series that I really like.

But I really wanna know what happens


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 31, 2010)

Technically, the war began after grana and miroku's fight. This is just one of many battles to come.

Spoiler pictures


----------



## Harihara (Apr 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



aww sounds like Marie has an admirer..Kabuto and Frederica looked cool in the last panel I hope nothing happens to them


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 1, 2010)

so excited............


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 1, 2010)

Come on chapter, arrive faster .


----------



## Blade (Apr 1, 2010)

it's out on raw paradise


cool chapter, Vigo and Junas are gonna be very powerful and interesting villains, the fight will start more seriously in the next one, now Ageha will fight as well


----------



## Yak (Apr 1, 2010)

Holyshit Marie


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like how Junas wasnt screwing around, there was no entrance so he cut one..


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 1, 2010)

Did anyone notice this
ch.266
ch.266

It looks like Junas is wearing some type of breathing device.

I think that the brain beasts were located somewhere where there is sunlight right? And we know that people who have a core can't breath when they are in sunlight...So I guess they have some type of device which lets them breath in sunlight. I guess this eliminates the weakness of the tavoo's.

Maybe Tatsuo and Oboro will get one of these so that they can breath in the sunlight...


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 1, 2010)

Damn it! I already want to read the next chapter.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 2, 2010)

Chapter is out on mangashare ch.266 Damn vigo is a beast!!!!!


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks!


*Spoiler*: __ 



And it's looks like the zombie things are joining in too. This will get messy.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 2, 2010)

great chapter. allout war has started. the root will receive a great damage no matter what. i hope other WISE generals join the fun too.


----------



## rldragon (Apr 2, 2010)

Wait, what is Vigo's power? I can't shake the feeling that he has already shown his power, but I can't remember what it is.

Anyway, as soon as Ageha joins the fray, shit is about to get real.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 2, 2010)

Vigo, Phasing through stuff and shit.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Ageha would be refrained from joining the war and after an emotional bye bye (especially from Marie), would go with Amamiya to his real mission: Fighting Amagi Miroku


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 2, 2010)

Next week is going to be awesome

But what does that note at the beginning of the chapter that said the latest volume goes on sale at the end of april mean? I mean its obvious... but why put that on a manga that comes out weekly anyway?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 2, 2010)

Because not everyone in Japan pays close attention to the release dates, so a little reminder is always useful. AKA Advertising.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ah, fair enough


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 2, 2010)

I just noticed Delboro and co have more than 1 illumina core... why is that?

I thought its dangerous to have more than 1 since dholaki had 2 and he didnt have long to live according to shiner.

so did they improve their technology? and can we expect more from scourge cause of the numerous cores? why does only scourge members have more? and why are they so small?

I have the feeling there is Oboros hand in the thing... he managed to have multiple cores, so he might help the WISE.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2010)

chapter was good wonder if anymore of wise will show up if junas and his group struggle.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 2, 2010)

Junas face expression is epic ch.266 THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penance (Apr 2, 2010)

Huh.................


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 2, 2010)

epic chapter 

I wonder why Shao was able to touch Vigo


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> epic chapter
> 
> I wonder why Shao was able to touch Vigo



isn't he able to negate psi powers


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 2, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> isn't he able to negate psi powers



ah thats right I forgot 

I wonder who Ageha is going to fight. Vigo and Junas seem out of his league, so Im guessing Delboro


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with this new arc so far. Maybe it's because it has the future kids. Shao. <3


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 2, 2010)

I want Delboro vs ageha match and kyle vs junas!


----------



## Blade (Apr 2, 2010)

Shao and Marie vs Vigo
F.Kyle probably against Junas
Ageha and the rest against Juna's team


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 2, 2010)

Something tells me Kyle wont be enough for Junas.

hes the 3rd highest ranked villain. He can't go down that easily


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 2, 2010)

So now all they got to kill is Junas, Grana and Miroku? And Grana has the possibility to turn good.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2010)

kyle and ageha will take out junas. their power has grown a lot so far and defeating a second rank wise member will show their growth.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 2, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> kyle and ageha will take out junas. their power has grown a lot so far and defeating a second rank wise member will show his growth.



This is probably what will happen. Though Ageha is gonna need one hell of a powerup if he wants to keep up with Kyle.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 3, 2010)

it's because of ageha that kyle and shao are that strong. by beating the shit out of them in the past while training they learned how strong they must be to surpass him in the future


----------



## Penance (Apr 3, 2010)

Those two are great...


----------



## cbus05 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd imagine it would be really tough for Kyle to keep up with Junas. Remember, Junas rise was as good as Kagetora 10 years before this, and without any illuminas forge implants.


Judging by how much his burst has advanced, his rise must be out of this world..


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 3, 2010)

yea kyle 10 years in the pass wasn't even faster than ageha an ageha isn't faster than kagetora at 100% rise so the speed difference between junas an kyle is a big gap.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 3, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> yea kyle 10 years in the pass wasn't even faster than ageha an ageha isn't faster than kagetora at 100% rise so the speed difference between junas an kyle is a big gap.



Actually Kyle IS as fast as ageha and probably a bit faster too if we are talking young kyle in the past. Fact is that ageha been training and fighting is ass off so he simply has more experience than kyle and his an overall better fighter because of it.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 3, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Actually Kyle IS as fast as ageha and probably a bit faster too if we are talking young kyle in the past. Fact is that ageha been training and fighting is ass off so he simply has more experience than kyle and his an overall better fighter because of it.



I'm not so sure bout that. I think Ageha's faster. Yes, I agree that Ageha is a better overall fighter, but Kyle has had his powers far longer than Ageha. Yet when they first met and Kyle was taunting Ageha, he was able to catch Kyle with ease, once he used Rise. I think the difference between the two is that Ageha has breathed in Psyren's atmosphere, which may have given him a slight boost in his abilities. Remember,  Ageha is supposed to be balanced in Rise, whereas Future Kyle said his speciality is Rise.


----------



## Blade (Apr 3, 2010)

F.Kyle is by far more faster than Ageha, see in his fight with Dholaki, he attacked him twice and Dholaki didn't even seen the attacks, also physically he is much stronger, he punched Delboro through some hills easily

Link removed

Rise is F.Kyle's speciality 

Ageha is not on his level, he need a  good power up to fight on par with him against Junas or with the other members of Juna's team


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 3, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> F.Kyle is by far more faster than Ageha, see in his fight with Dholaki, he attacked him twice and Dholaki didn't even seen the attacks, also physically he is much stronger, he punched Delboro through some hills easily
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nijnz3zmhza
> 
> ...



I guess I confused you a bit. I was mostly talking bout Present Kyle. The time I mentioned Future Kyle is when I said he stated he was best in Rise not burst, hence why I wrote "Future Kyle" instead of just "Kyle".

Obviously Ageha isn't on Future Kyle's level, but the question is if Ageha's Rise is better than PRESENT Kyle's?


----------



## Garfield (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh come on, no one else thinks Ageha and Amamiya won't be fighting in this one?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 3, 2010)

adee said:


> Oh come on, no one else thinks Ageha and Amamiya won't be fighting in this one?



Ageha's last words in the chapter were "we'll fight too!"

Amamiya will probably fight because of the new sword she got


----------



## Garfield (Apr 3, 2010)

Kids often say that in the heat of moment

Luckily Granny is here to provide some logics and save the day


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2010)

Ageha and Amamiya will fight they would not just stand by and let root be destroyed. and Amamiya just got a new sword and will show off the new power and maybe abyss will show up again. and i think Ageha may create another program with his power in this arc.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm hoping Ageha's next powerup isnt a MD technique.

dont get me wrong, I love MD and all of its variations, but Ageha needs a little variety.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2010)

i think his powers will always be based on mostly his MD ability. like other shounen heroes he will not have many techniques out side their signature one. unless he has another personality like abyss i do not see him having another ability. maybe he will get better at trance but he is mostly a burst user so who knows.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah ageha needs to get a inner self like abyss or yo yo transformation that will increase his psi over the edge, i think he will awaken MD inner self in this arc. The last person who had the MD ability said a demon called Melchsee hides deep within his mind he spurs him with the urge to destroy everything.  http://www.mediafire.com/?nijnz3zmhza


----------



## Blade (Apr 3, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> I guess I confused you a bit. I was mostly talking bout Present Kyle. The time I mentioned Future Kyle is when I said he stated he was best in Rise not burst, hence why I wrote "Future Kyle" instead of just "Kyle".
> 
> Obviously Ageha isn't on Future Kyle's level, but the question is if Ageha's Rise is better than PRESENT Kyle's?



Ah ok my bad, i think yeah, also i liked how he one shotted the freakin large monster in 111


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 3, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Yeah ageha needs to get a inner self like abyss or yo yo transformation that will increase his psi over the edge, i think he will awaken MD inner self in this arc. The last person who had the MD ability said a demon called Melchsee hides deep within his mind he spurs him with the urge to destroy everything.  http://www.mediafire.com/?nijnz3zmhza



but Kabuto and Amamiya already have alternate personalities

the "main character being possesed by a demon" thing is waaaaaaaay too common in shounen. Naruto, bleach, and D.gray-man all have it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2010)

i do not think he will be posses by a demon. MD was just to powerful and the original user of MD was not able to handle it and died. unlike ageha thanks to marie teaching him how to use program he has been able to use it better. i think he may develop another personality as well ageha is like oboro they enjoy going to psyren that is why matsuri told asagi to keep an eye on them. and oboro seems to have gone bad and become a tavoo. so maybe ageha will go power hunger and create another personality. didn't they say he was a lot like miroku.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 3, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i do not think he will be posses by a demon. MD was just to powerful and the original user of MD was not able to handle it and died. unlike ageha thanks to marie teaching him how to use program he has been able to use it better. i think he may develop another personality as well ageha is like oboro they enjoy going to psyren that is why matsuri told asagi to keep an eye on them. and oboro seems to have gone bad and become a tavoo. so maybe ageha will go power hunger and create another personality. didn't they say he was a lot like miroku.



Agree, yoshina needs some massive power up, creating programs are not enough. He needs to create an alternate personality to keep up with junas, kyle shao an the other star commanders. Maybe ageha will get a core implant.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 3, 2010)

well, I'd dissaprove if he got an alternate personality. its over-used in shounen and two characters in the manga already have one.

changing the subject. I was re-reading Psyren and I came upon this page 

 http://www.mediafire.com/?nijnz3zmhza

so theres 9 total Grigori subjects, but weve only seen 5 of them. 

I wonder if any of them will turn out to be good guys.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 3, 2010)

I think it's highly possible for ageha to get a transformation, Luffy didn't get his gears til 400+ chapters i think and oda took a long time trying to figure out what transformation will suit Luffy.Giving a shonen character a transformation below chapter 80 will be to common in shonen mangas. Like naruto transforming into the nine tails at chapter 15. Edit : yea their are 9 Grigori subjects, and a alien from out of space that came from the meteorite.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 3, 2010)

There is always a chance some of the grigori having already been disposed of.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 3, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> There is always a chance some of the grigori having already been disposed of.



seems like a waste.

Psyren doesnt exactly have a lot of villains


----------



## cbus05 (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't get the impression that this arc will be an Ageha-centric arc like the last one. And  doubt he'll get a powerup. Ageha is pretty damn powerful already, keep in mind, his power level we last saw was under earth's atmosphere, not psyren's. I don't think he's on Junas' level at all yet, but it's too early for that to be the case anyway. Furthermore, Ageha has received 2 powerups recently with the Shield version of MD, as well as the Vortex/grenade version of MD.


I hope this arc will be dedicated to Elmore Wood students. They kick ass, and seeing an awesome showdown between Kyle and Junas would be absolutely epic. 



On a side note, anybody think that some good characters will die this arc? I have a sneaking suspicion that either Granny Elmore will die, or perhaps someone else that is part of the storyline (but not critical as of right now).


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 4, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> well, I'd dissaprove if he got an alternate personality. its over-used in shounen and two characters in the manga already have one.
> 
> changing the subject. I was re-reading Psyren and I came upon this page
> 
> ...


_In a sick way Mirokus sister (NQ chick) is kind of a "good" guy _


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 4, 2010)

This may be off topic but theirs a game for PC that is similar to psyren it's fing epic, it's called Cabal online, it's a private server an if any of you are interested i can help you sign up for it. Heres a vid Link removed Oh it's free to play just sign up download an play


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 4, 2010)

Nightmare said:


> _In a sick way Mirokus sister (NQ chick) is kind of a "good" guy _



thats true.

Although she did say her only reason for doing this was to find out how her brother destroyed the world.

There is no guarenteeing she'll help them once she finds out.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 4, 2010)

News:

This week Psyren is the bottom five again. But the week after it gets another colour page, so soon too.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 4, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> News:
> 
> This week Psyren is the bottom five again. But the week after it gets another colour page, so soon too.



It honestly baffles me how Psyren consistently does below average while manga like naruto, bleach, and KHR are constantly top 5


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 4, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> It honestly baffles me how Psyren consistently does below average while manga like naruto, bleach, and KHR are constantly top 5



Because Manga like Naruto, Bleach, etc are in the Top 5? IMO, Psyren is a better Manga than most of the Top 5, but I think its because Psyren isn't so generic like the others and thus doesn't appeal to the Japanese masses. I just hope it doesn't get canceled.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 4, 2010)

Answer me why one piece is top tier. naruto and bleach anime still have a following (i mean excuse the fact that the storyline sucks, the fucking animation quality is equally as shitty as the story). And why is KHR...i can't stomach that shit, never got past 5 chapters...


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 4, 2010)

I hope psyren gets an animation studio worthy of its awesomness


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 4, 2010)

Depending on how this arc is handled I think psyren could stabilize. The chapters that are being ranked are from the previous arc, which I don't think a lot of people liked.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 4, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Depending on how this arc is handled I think psyren could stabilize. The chapters that are being ranked are from the previous arc, which I don't think a lot of people liked.



The last arc wasnt bad, but I'm definately enjoying this war more then the conflict with yusaka.



Fullmetalthis said:


> I hope psyren gets an animation studio worthy of its awesomness



Definately 

Plus, once Psyren gets an anime its popularity will surely go up.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 4, 2010)

_I don't understand how anyone could not like Psyren 

This shit is good every single week 

I think the japs need to be slapped back into reality and understand naruto and bleach aren't really that good anymore _


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2010)

it sucks that psyren is in the bottom 5 again it has been there for a while now hope it does not get canceled, what is wrong with people how can they not like psyren in japan.



cbus05 said:


> I don't get the impression that this arc will be an Ageha-centric arc like the last one. And  doubt he'll get a powerup. Ageha is pretty damn powerful already, keep in mind, his power level we last saw was under earth's atmosphere, not psyren's. I don't think he's on Junas' level at all yet, but it's too early for that to be the case anyway. Furthermore, Ageha has received 2 powerups recently with the Shield version of MD, as well as the Vortex/grenade version of MD.
> 
> 
> I hope this arc will be dedicated to Elmore Wood students. They kick ass, and seeing an awesome showdown between Kyle and Junas would be absolutely epic.
> ...


it will be in the end centered on ageha and amamiya cause he said he wants to go to the wise base and ask future miroku about where he is in the past


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 5, 2010)

If this arc can't stabilize psyren then I don't know what can. I hope this arc is done in two parts. After the war with junas and scourge, there could be reconnaissance arc where ageha and others go scout a wise building. 


I hate to bash KHR, but that series is the worse. All the males are bishie and the female characters are just weak. That's a common trend in works by female authors who fail; shitty female characters.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 5, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Answer me why one piece is top tier. naruto and bleach anime still have a following (i mean excuse the fact that the storyline sucks, the fucking animation quality is equally as shitty as the story). And why is KHR...i can't stomach that shit, never got past 5 chapters...



One piece has goku like main character and psyren doesn?t have goku like main character.


----------



## cbus05 (Apr 5, 2010)

The one thing I think Psyren could benefit from would be character backstories. So far, we have learned a bit about each character, but the main 5 guys (not including the elmore wood) have little light shed on their background. If done RIGHT, and not overdone, backstories could really help Psyren (not that it needs help...). That's the only thing I think this story lacks that other higher ranking shounen has. That, and it would be helpful to have a death or two perhaps.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 5, 2010)

_Hey guys help me out

What is KHR 
_


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 5, 2010)

Katekyou Hitman Reborn

I dont read it, but apparently it shit or so as I heard (?)


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightmare said:


> _Hey guys help me out
> 
> What is KHR
> _



it stands for shit


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2010)

Ageha is the old cool version of Ichigo (back in SS), they have kinda the same attitude and about KHR



read it only for the fights, otherwise don't


----------



## cbus05 (Apr 6, 2010)

I can see Ageha being similar to Ichigo, but he's a bit more cold and willing to kill people for what he wants without thinking twice.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 6, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> I can see Ageha being similar to Ichigo, but he's a bit more cold and willing to kill people for what he wants without thinking twice.



Don't you dare insult Ageha like that again. 

Beginning of Bleach Ichigo was cool, but now he is the most boring piece of shit protagonist that I have ever had the displeasure of reading.

but if you were referring to the old ichigo, then yeah, I can see the resemblance


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Don't you dare insult Ageha like that again.
> 
> Beginning of Bleach Ichigo was cool, *but now he is the most boring piece of shit protagonist that I have ever had the displeasure of reading*.
> 
> but if you were referring to the old ichigo, then yeah, I can see the resemblance



your answer, if you think this for ichigo, the majority we know who is the shittiest main hero of all time



and you know it

but sadly current ichigo is just blunt (only when he fights he regains some coolness)


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 6, 2010)

You have a point. Ichigo, at his worst, is still far better then Naruto


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 6, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> Katekyou Hitman Reborn
> 
> I dont read it, but apparently it shit or so as I heard (?)


_I have seen it 

I don't want to read it _


Tenacious Lee said:


> it stands for shit


_And because of you guys I will never read it  _


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 7, 2010)

Chapter 114 spoilers translatated by hai_priesty @ MH


*Spoiler*: __ 



Call 114 : Mass murderer

Huge fleet of tavoos invading the root!!
The dark eye giants creeping in from the hole...


(From the root refugees)
"Take cover!"
"They're here!! They're here!!"
"There's a huge hole at zone B2- and they're coming in from there!!"

Kyle in front of Scourge ...
Dark hair guy from Scourge : Ohh?

Kyle : You sure;y have chosen a bad place to land! Don't think you'll go back alive!!

Shao confronting Kise...
Shao : Take care of Granny.... I'll deal with him!
Marie : Shao kun!
Shao : Quick! The enemies' are invading!
Marie : ......Yes, we'll depend on you here...

Kise : Marie... Her name's Marie..... Ha... have to look for her later...
Shao : What nonsense idiot thinks - you're dying here and I'll make sure you never meet her again!
Kise : ... Idiots? You... said I'm a idiot...?

Kise charging at him... Shao dodging...
Kise : I'm the genius!!! You hare-brain!!!
Shao : We'll see who's the hare brain!
Kise : ........!

Kise diving......
Kise : .....Kill...!! He said I'm a hare-brain...!? Chop his arm.... no his leg first! And extract his heart! Kill! Kill! No his head first! Kill! His head! Kill! Kill! Kill! Kill! Kill! Kill!

Kise appearing from the ceiling...
Kise : Yes his head!!
Shao dodged... hand-chop at the head...

Shao : His mind's full of distracting thoughts!
Kise : Gegha...
Kise escaping by diving in...

Kise : You're the one... they said can read minds?
Shao alarmed・・・

Kise : Unsatisfiable joy...
Him resurfacing...

The better composition one is, the more artful would his destruction display...! It's been a long time since I make a meaningful killing...

In a warehouse (Probably his flashback, whether far past or present unknown), a security guard entering only to find a mass of his victims...
Kise : A yearning that can never be satisfised.... Creation, destruction, all contained in - my power..!!

Shao : What's he talking about !?
Kise looms on him...
Shao : His voice in the heart disappeared...?

Kise grabbing him.... almost grabbing his heart away... and Shao quickly kicking him away...

Shao : What!? What's with him!?
Shao : Gaga ha!! (cough) (cough)

Kise rushed at him again.... and Shao kicked again... but he dived away...
Shao : !!!

Kise reappearing with his sound, and from the wall appearing countless hands...
Kise : Cruiser Puppet
Kise : Your flesh and bones and organs... Will soon be my artful toys!


Countless hands!
Vigo's acts on insanity finds Shao as his next target!!
Next weel : At the high of the battles comes special colour!





*Spoiler*: __ 



First fight we see is Shao vs. Kise and it's centre colour next week with the results of the psi power popularity contest.

Looks like Kise/Vigo has Shao's number on the mindreading skills.


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah now we are talkin, that's a fuckin interesting battle


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

Man this series has been going down the drain lately :/


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2010)

the battle should be good


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't think so to be honest, Ageha is developing too fast, Amamiya is pretty much fodder and who knows about the others.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2010)

what wrong with developing to fast. in other manga people get mad cause characters develop to slow.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

Too fast = makes no sense, too slow = Naruto...


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

actually what was that make you said that?cuz they went on the future again so quick?


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> actually what was that make you said that?cuz they went on the future again so quick?



No, because Ageha goes from learning to control his power into using them in 10 million ways, Amamiya being introduced as awesome and strong and even her evil form (which is SO FUCKING CLICH? BTW!) is fodder as well.


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

Freija said:


> No, because Ageha goes from learning to control his power into using them in 10 million ways, Amamiya being introduced as awesome and strong and even her evil form (which is SO FUCKING CLICH? BTW!) is fodder as well.



Typical shonen element, don't expect more, still Psyren is better than many popular series


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

I know it's typical shounen elements which is what annoys me. It had so much potential, and yes it's still better than most crap out there, but that isn't an excuse to be nice about the crap in it >_>


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

If the author decide to see this more seriously  in some aspects, Psyren will rise on a new level


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

He had a perfect line in the start, then he turned Nem Q into a naked paralyzed chick in the future that just happens to be Amagi Miroku's TWIN. I mean...................................UGH!


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

Freija said:


> He had a perfect line in the start, *then he turned Nem Q into a naked paralyzed chick in the future that just happens to be Amagi Miroku's TWIN*. I mean...................................UGH!



i was kinda this



and this 



on the same time


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

I was more like


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

that really fucked it up, but still it has 110+ chapters, he can re ''edit'' it, he has time


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, but Nem Q was awesome as a mysterious entity with an overpowered PSI power and shit, and then he's just a random program, totally uncool.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 7, 2010)

btw the main female character having a dark side is so cliché? 
..I dont remember reading anything remotely similar in other shounens.. the main guy having a dark side, sure, but the female lead having an altetnate persionality?

and Ageha has like 3 ways to use his MD... the sniper lance thing, the discs and the kaiten thing. if he could only use 1 or 2 version, people would complain about having little versatility. and 3 version is too much now?


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

There's always someone of big plot importance that gets overtaken by his or her dark side, 


Samurai Deeper Kyo = Kyo and his demon blood

Bleach = Ichigo and his Hollow

Naruto = Naruto and Kyuubi

etc.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 7, 2010)

true, but its a girl this time at least... and having a dark side is such a general idea its hard to create something new if we considers such thing cliché - its like saying a good guy losing an important persion to him / her is so cliché.


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

Ageha will have a dark side too, typical shonen element, he might appear on later chapters or arcs


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> true, but its a girl this time at least... and having a dark side is such a general idea its hard to create something new if we considers such thing cliché - its like saying a good guy losing an important persion to him / her is so cliché.



It's a general idea if not everyone is using it.


But come on

I can go on to pretty much any shounen manga

Hunter x Hunter - Killua

YuYu Hakusho - Yusuke

Rurouni Kenshin - Kenshin

Black Cat - Train

Rave Master - Haru (is it the 9th sword form?)


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 7, 2010)

with Naruto and Ichigo its a different entity inside of them altogether iirc, while abyss is part of amamiya, so its more like a split-persionality. might not be that big of a difference, but still...


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> with Naruto and Ichigo its a different entity inside of them altogether iirc, while abyss is part of amamiya, so its more like a split-persionality. might not be that big of a difference, but still...



Doesn't matter really, fact is that they all have a personality in them that is completely evil and much stronger than themselves, then they strive to defeat it and become stronger than it in the process.


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

Freija said:


> It's a general idea if not everyone is using it.
> 
> 
> But come on
> ...



read the bolded


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> read the bolded



Yusuke, demon form, possessed or not, he suddenly turned into another personality that was a million times stronger than himself, which even for only a chapter was using that form.

Kenshin was hitokiri battousai, it was completely a dark personality he could not control.

When he faces Creed he goes back to his black cat, granted he isn't out of control, but he goes into anger, gets stronger kills opponents. It's kinda rough so I'll give this one to you.


About rave, it does count, the sword evaporated his emotions making him stronger and berserk.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 7, 2010)

Freija said:


> Doesn't matter really, fact is that they all have a personality in them that is completely evil and much stronger than themselves, then they strive to defeat it and become stronger than it in the process.



1) abyss is not completly evil and she loves ageha...
2) she is not stronger than amamiya, just better at rise
3) Im not sure is amamiya strives to defeat it... 

still just a random split-persionality to me, a crueler side of amamiya, not the same as those demon possessed main characters.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> 1) abyss is not completly evil and she loves ageha...
> 2) she is not stronger than amamiya, just better at rise
> 3) Im not sure is amamiya strives to defeat it...
> 
> still just a random split-persionality to me, a crueler side of amamiya, not the same as those demon possessed main characters.



1) true, but it's a dark personality so to say.
2) thus stronger...
3) Neither does most of them, but in the end they're forced to / do it anyway and thus absorbs/get their powers and turn even more powerful.


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

the point is that Yusuke,Haru or Train hadn't all the shit moments like Ichigo-Hollow collision thing for numerous times, same for Naruto and Kyuubi, it was for a specified moment and occasion


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

Yusuke took on his demon look after the incident, can be seen as absorbing the power.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 7, 2010)

Freija said:


> I don't think so to be honest, Ageha is developing too fast, Amamiya is pretty much fodder and who knows about the others.



...Ageha is still pretty much bottom tier in his own verse. Dholaki curbstomping Ageha the moment he started thinking logically is proof.

WTF is this shit

Ageha still has the same weakness as before, the two new versions of MD don't negate this in any way.



Freija said:


> He had a perfect line in the start, then he turned Nem Q into a naked paralyzed chick in the future that just happens to be Amagi Miroku's TWIN. I mean...................................UGH!



Nem Q's powers are stated to be far more powerful then Amagi Miroku himself.(stated very recently by the the scientist guy) There are tons of possible explanations as to why she was on the verge of death before she was saved. Don't count her out just yet


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 7, 2010)

Freija said:


> He had a perfect line in the start, then he turned Nem Q into a naked paralyzed chick in the future that just happens to be Amagi Miroku's TWIN. I mean...................................UGH!



It introduced the entire Grigori thing and besides, imagine how much you and everyone else would have bitched if she turned out to be Ageha's sister like people were suspecting.

Thank god that theory was squashed.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Neat chapter, or so it sounds. While it seemed as if Shao would win pretty easily given his ability negation it seems Kise's random thoughts are disrupting his own abilities. Am wondering if Shao will show anything new, since the only person available and helpful in this case is Ageha though Amamiya's sword is an x factor at the moment. Shao actually dying at this point would be kind of random, even if it technically wouldn't matter when they return to the past. With that said, I wouldn't be surprised if there are some casualties.

Just not Fu-chan




As far as the protagonists are concerned...



Kellögem said:


> and Ageha has like 3 ways to use his MD... the sniper lance thing, the discs and the kaiten thing. if he could only use 1 or 2 version, people would complain about having little versatility. and 3 version is too much now?



Also keep in mind that he failed to properly utilize the second ("How do I attack?") and it ended up kicking his ass, though things could change if he intends to go for the kill. Either way he was shown to struggle with and underestimate the discs, unlike the lance and vortex.

And i am inclined to think Amamiya sucks. Like some "strong" females, she begins more powerful than the main character but is quickly usurped and has not been very impressive since her fight against that forgettable lackey of Dholaki's. The Abyss thing was just too much for me, I am just not a fan of lovesick females even if there is a rationale behind it. Her promise to get stronger to Ageha, as well, just... I don't know, it would be nice if her character could be less dependent on Ageha's for her development. In a way, she starts off as her own character and then it is like Ageha is a parasite and she needs him more and more. I could be exaggerating and am certainly being a bit dramatic, but it is still pretty lame.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 7, 2010)

abyss isn't a dark side it is just pent up emotion of amamiya. since it is good at rise it arouse due to stress during rise training and her ability to use trace along with her strictest attempts to control herself all the time caused this deviation in personality. It is like the crazy voice in sakura's head in 1st half of naruto. 

As for the lameness of main characters, this is a given they face ridiculous odds if they didn't have psyren they would be screwed developmentally but they survive on luck and brutalitiy which has gotten them so this far. It is kinda like psyren, the manga. adds elements of survival manga along with suspense to the generic shounen formula. overall I find this element great but at times the modifications of timelines becomes confusing.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hat Hair said:


> The Abyss thing was just too much for me, I am just not a fan of lovesick females even if there is a rationale behind it. Her promise to get stronger to Ageha, as well, just... I don't know, it would be nice if her character could be less dependent on Ageha's for her development. In a way, she starts off as her own character and then it is like Ageha is a parasite and she needs him more and more. I could be exaggerating and am certainly being a bit dramatic, but it is still pretty lame.




Agreed, I wasn't happy to see that.   I feel like the author pulled that scenario out to try and improve Psyren's ranking.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 7, 2010)

Agetha's growth is actually incremental. He is learning new applications for his power, its a horizontal evolution rather than a vertical evolution common in every shounen.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 7, 2010)

Its true that up to this point, Amamiya has been lacking as the main female, and I am also not a fan of her having two personalities.

However, Abyss is a chance to make her strong again. Just like Kurapika from HxH can switch Nen types, Amamiya can now switch between Rise and burst specialty. If the author does a good job, I could see her fighting style become really interesting.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 7, 2010)

A more badass Amamiya would definitely be nice (to have back) and the Abyss thing could still play out well depending on how it is handled. I actually liked when she had a trance scythe that she could attack people's mind's with, but, for some reason, she never bothered to use it again. I think I would have preferred the scythe to the sword, though we have yet to see what kind of power it has and how it syncs with Amamiya.


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Apr 7, 2010)

I also think that the scythe was a cooler overall weapon, especially the way it was used in that skirmish. She essentially mindfucked the shit out of that tavoo.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't see any post with the spoiler pics. Anyway, here are some:Link


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 8, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I didn't see any post with the spoiler pics. Anyway, here are some:Link




*Spoiler*: __ 



thanks 

The Scourge look awesome, but it almost looks like Kyle is gonna take them all on at the same time  

Vigo's move at the end looks impressive, but what could it actually do?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 8, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope fred and kabuto fight alongside kyle. If kyle takes on scourge by himself then they are weaker than brain beast.

On kise: I think kise randomly stretches and phases his arms through the walls, disorienting his opponent. Shao is in serious trouble and I don't think marie can help at all. I think Amamiya's mindjack would work against kise. 

Also, what the hell happen to all those people in Kise's flashback?

I think the color pages next week will either be kyle vs scourge or shao vs kise.


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> ...Ageha is still pretty much bottom tier in his own verse. Dholaki curbstomping Ageha the moment he started thinking logically is proof.
> 
> WTF is this shit
> 
> ...


Counting out? No, I just meant that the existence itself was the awesome part until they fucked it up.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 8, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I very highly doubt itll be just Kyle. The Scourge will either split up or team up on him until the others show up. there is no way Kabuto won't get a fight because of the hype he got earlier, and I would love to see Frederica get a fight too.

I wonder what Marie will do, I don't see her having a 1v1, and she isn't of much help to Shao. 

Lol I could see amamiya's mindjack backfiring because of how fucked up Vigo's mind is.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 8, 2010)

keep in mind Amamiya didnt have a lot time to shine... she kicked that Dholakis lackeys ass (thats 1 win), was losing againt Shiner, a 3rd star commander but still broke his arm (thats the biggest injury the guy received in the fight), owned a bunch of fodder tavoo in psyren and soldiers in that grigori base, and lost her conciousness in the middle of the yusaka fight (I guess either from the emotional breakdown or Agehas vortex sucking out abyss psy from her, dunno)..after that she was not in a good shape and Yusaka kicked her ass but still was good enough to save ageha from getting infected.

so in the end the yusaka fight was maybe the only one where she underperformed. she still needs 1 big fight against a strong opponent where she can go all out and I bet her next fight will be a good one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyle has a big face thinking he can take out all of Scourge at once... hope they will beat the shit out of him..

Vigo looks fun, but the location is good for him, how could he use that ability without the walls?


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 8, 2010)

Shit I forgot a lot of things. I'm gonna re-read it sooner or later.


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2010)

^thanks for the raw


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm, looks like the order of spoiler pictures were misleading.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Shao could be in trouble, though luckily he didn't get his heart ripped out.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how the hell Vigos new formation / technique will work... it looks like something he copied from luffy..


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like it would only be viable in places with close walls. Such as that corridor, guess Vigo is playing his strengths.

But Luffy doesn't phase through things, does he?


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nope and I bet Vigo can even swim! thats 2:0 Vigo contra condom man

but still, I thought he uses his hands to grab the heart, with this new technique he still has only 2 hands, so what if he has 100 meter long arms netting the whole corridor? he cant grab with more...

maybe he can dive to his own arm? that way he would become more dangerous since he could come from everywhere where his arms are..

btw whats up with this stretching ability, it has nothing to de with his zone diving, he has 2 abilities or what?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 8, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You didn't notice it earlier? Vigo was able to stretch when he was first introduced

top right panel
WTF is this shit

and here, third panel
WTF is this shit




btw, I wonder what the rest of the world is like. We've only seen what is like in Japan.

Maybe there are WISE stationed in different continents. That would be a cool twist.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Kise is stronger than Shao, he just has the advantage right now because they're in a narrow pathway. I'm sure shao or marie will reveal a new technique so I don't think anyone needs to rescue them. 

Kyle, on the other hand, we'll need assistance. I doubt any of the members of scourge are stronger than kise though.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 8, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's been implied that Shao is hiding a dangerous power. He's in trouble right now, I wouldn't doubt that he'll have to use it. However I also want to see Marie get a powerup. With the exception of Van, Marie is by far the weakest member of Elmore wood.

Individually the Scourge are definately below Vigo and Junas, but if they all team up, who knows.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shao will probably show off his true power soon. he also learned program like Ageha and Frederica because they could not control their power. he probably has a uncontrollable power like MD or pyrokinesis


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I bet Shao's power will be something unorthodox like MD.

I wonder if Haruhiko will do anything during the war.(the lightning guy)
He isn't strong on his own, but in a team fight his shocker is incredibly useful.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 9, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Not to mention scrounge may coordinate well with each other.  







Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I'd hope that some characters are reserved for future arcs so we don't get the same group fighting wise over and over again. I had almost forgotten that he and junas met before. It would be funny if haruhiko ran into junas.





If Kise cane phase objects in-hand through walls, I wonder if he could trap someone in a wall.


----------



## Blade (Apr 9, 2010)

For Kyle to act again overconfident is bad, you know the typical ownage but then he is gonna be pwned badly, Shao is in serious trouble, he was lucky when the right moment kicked Vigo before having his heart destroyed, damn that psycho ass is so broken, Junas is there for his lulz, i wonder if he will fight someone


----------



## samnas (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, Shao is in trouble ...

He doesn't look as calm and collected as he was when he faced shiner ...


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow. This was an awesome fight. o.o

Shao looking badass as usual - even at the end in my opinion. Virgo isn't that bad either - I think his character is growing on me.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 9, 2010)

Shao is gonna show how bad ass he is next chapter 

if he beats vigo then that would make him Grigori level


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Where is Oboro?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 9, 2010)

he dives, something like phasing(shadowcat) then he also has trace i think


----------



## neostar8710 (Apr 9, 2010)

this just occured to me that if dholaki of the past is still alive and kicking, can't he be a live in the future since all the timelines are starting to change?

just a thought


----------



## migukuni (Apr 9, 2010)

i don't think so, since he was killed by ageha in the future


----------



## neostar8710 (Apr 9, 2010)

but those futures are becoming different right?

because in this itmeline, kagetora and whatever just disappeared, they did not die.

each time, they go, they go into a different timeline so whatever they do in the future does not affect the past.

i don't know, its confusing


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 9, 2010)

neostar8710 said:


> but those futures are becoming different right?
> 
> because in this itmeline, kagetora and whatever just disappeared, they did not die.
> 
> ...



I dont think the future drastically changes (yet, anyway), just small things that relate to what happens in the present. So Dholaki wasnt killed, nor did anything different happen to him in the present, so the future still stays the same regarding him.



Dark Emperor said:


> Vigo ability is like intangibility, he can phase also through objects or can phase different parts of his body through different areas, like back there when he was first introduced himself to Amagi,
> CHECK IT OUT!
> 
> or now with Shao, trough the walls etc
> ...



Well yeh, obviously. I was referring to this. But looking at it again, it seems that he can just stretch out his limbs??

And his ability to just stop thinking is interesting. I doubt thats an ability though, maybe more due to his insane mind

And how the hell did he manage to just reach out, right in front of Shao, and grab his heart like that? Why didnt Shao see him, he was right in front of him


----------



## Blade (Apr 9, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Well yeh, obviously. I was referring to this. But looking at it again, it seems that he can just stretch out his limbs??
> 
> And his ability to just stop thinking is interesting. I doubt thats an ability though, maybe more due to his insane mind
> 
> And how the hell did he manage to just reach out, right in front of Shao, and grab his heart like that? Why didnt Shao see him, he was right in front of him



He didn't stop thinking, Shao was confused by reading his psycho mind and acts he did in his life, about his heart grabbing

this

Shao was still confused, Vigo can control his instincts; who knows it was rather insteresting

and also about this

this


we gonna learn it's brokenness in the next chap (Vigo was sitting on the extended hands which were coming from various angles ,which are actually coming from his hands which are inside on the ground probably, you can see it  if you take a better look in the image)


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 9, 2010)

Shao               .


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2010)

shao looks like he is in trouble. he almost got his heart ripped out. and kyle seems to be to over confident.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 9, 2010)

Vigo is such an awesome crazy shit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm actually rooting for him :33




Inb4 Kyle gets stomped.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 9, 2010)

Shao was just caught off guard by his blank mind. Ageha beat Kyle and Shao like that in the past and Shao has likely figured out a way to counter something like that.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 9, 2010)

Shao relies too much on his mind reading ability.. I guess he is not used to fighting people without reading their minds, so even when Vigo was moving with a snails pace he didnt avoid it cause he was like "Im sure he will be thinking about killing me when he tries to do something, so no need to worry...what is he doing, cant read shi...WHAT THE FU..GHUAAA, ITS IN MY BODY!!"

now lets see how good is he without the mind reading, shit is starting to get interesting..

hope Kyle will get curbstomped, he is too overconfident and got too much hype in the future - beating Dholaki, that brain beast, delboro...


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> Shao relies too much on his mind reading ability.. I guess he is not used to fighting people without reading their minds, so even when Vigo was moving with a snails pace he didnt avoid it cause he was like "Im sure he will be thinking about killing me when he tries to do something, so no need to worry...what is he doing, cant read shi...WHAT THE FU..GHUAAA, ITS IN MY BODY!!"
> 
> now lets see how good is he without the mind reading, shit is starting to get interesting..
> 
> hope Kyle will get curbstomped, he is too overconfident and got too much hype in the future - beating Dholaki, that brain beast, delboro...



Actually Shao was surprised with what Vigo did. The very fact that he managed to intercept him is a testament to his abillities and reaction speed.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 9, 2010)

Peaceful said:


> Actually Shao was surprised with what Vigo did. The very fact that he managed to intercept him is a testament to his abillities and reaction speed.



the way Vigo reaching for Shaos heart was drawn the movement looked really slow.. no speedlines or whatever, just like when you try to pick up a feather from someones shoulder. I bet if it would have be someone else instead of Shao he could have reacted to it easily and avoid the hand.

the reason why he was surprised cause he couldnt read his mind and let his guard down.


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> the way Vigo reaching for Shaos heart was drawn the movement looked really slow.. no speedlines or whatever, just like when you try to pick up a feather from someones shoulder. I bet if it would have be someone else instead of Shao he could have reacted to it easily and avoid the hand.
> 
> the reason why he was surprised cause he couldnt read his mind and let his guard down.



I disagree. this

In my opinion the panel at the top is an indication of Vigo's speed. He just raised his hand and then he closes on Shao with extreme speed touching him. That was not slow. And it was not what the mangaka wanted to portray. On the contrary "sealing" his mind along with that speed burst gave him the chance to surprise Shao.


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2010)

Why must there always be an opponent that's the perfect mismatch for you, that's just lame.


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Freija said:


> Why must there always be an opponent that's the perfect mismatch for you, that's just lame.



I am not sure if you are reffering to Vigo vs Shao. But to me seems perfectly fine. If Marie this stayed she would have been dead by now due to the speed gap.


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, speed = awesome and all but a mind reader vs a guy who doesn't think...


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Freija said:


> Yeah, speed = awesome and all but a mind reader vs a guy who doesn't think...



Yeah this caused problems to Shao as shown by the fact that Vigo "touched" his heart. However, Vigo needs a delicate opponenet to be defeated. Marie is not one. To me the perfect opponent to Vigo seems to be Oboro.

Anyway, Shao hasn't failed to impress me untill now and i don't think he will in this fight.


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2010)

No, he hasn't failed to impress me either, I just think it fits... Too well. I hate that.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 9, 2010)

Peaceful said:


> I disagree. this
> 
> In my opinion the panel at the top is an indication of Vigo's speed. He just raised his hand and then he closes on Shao with extreme speed touching him. That was not slow. And it was not what the mangaka wanted to portray. On the contrary "sealing" his mind along with that speed burst gave him the chance to surprise Shao.



it looks totally slow to me, but I guess we will never know (unless they animate it once).

speed lines and blury outlines indicate speed (like this:
this )... thats just a guy reaching for something interesting he wants to touch imo. shao didnt comment on his speed either, and it makes no sense for Vigo to get a speed boost - he was as fast as shao or slower before - why would turning batshit insane mode makes him faster? 
..while shao being paralyzed cause he expected to read the killing intend / actions out of Vigos mind makes sense.


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> it looks totally slow to me, but I guess we will never know (unless they animate it once).
> 
> speed lines and blury outlines indicate speed (like this:
> this )... thats just a guy reaching for something interesting he wants to touch imo. shao didnt comment on his speed either, and it makes no sense for Vigo to get a speed boost - he was as fast as shao or slower before - why would turning batshit insane mode makes him faster?
> ..while shao being paralyzed cause he expected to read the killing intend / actions out of Vigos mind makes sense.



Not really. These panels you posted are indeed indications of great speed. 

However, the one we are talking about is a sign that Vigo just "teleportated".

To me it is similar with what Aizen did here: this[1] this[2] with only difference that Vigo's hand did indeed touch Shao's heart.(In every other instance Ichigo could follow Aizen and his speed. Does that mean that Ichigo became suddenly faster?)

Shao commented that Vigo was not reaching his full potential because he wasn't concentrating: this

We know that the more we concentrate the better results we can produce with our mind. 

And look at this. In one panel we have Shao saying that he can't hear Vigo's thoughts and in the next page we have Vigo touching him. He is not slow. It is just the fact that Shao cannot hear his thoughts and thus predict where he will come from.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 9, 2010)

but Vigo doesnt have flash steps or whatever its called.. 
and he certainly cant teleport either.

in my scan shao says something like his head is full of distracting thoughts, and by that he could mean distracting for him, shao.

you can get better results by concentrating, but not by this much... seconds ago shao was kicking his ass and now vigo is a speed monster cause he empied his mind?

being fucking fast and "teleporting" to the opponent would look something like this in psyren:

this


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 9, 2010)

Peaceful said:


> Not really. These panels you posted are indeed indications of great speed.
> 
> However, the one we are talking about is a sign that Vigo just "teleportated".
> 
> ...



your point just ended when you used bleach chapters. 

Shao had a wtf moment when Vigo stopped thinking, Vigo didn't move any faster, he moved in a subtle way as if not to disturb Shao who was basically stuck in dead space. Why? Because Shao looks almost totally at the mind, like a bat using sonar, what happened to Shao is more comparable to this this.


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> but Vigo doesnt have flash steps or whatever its called..
> and he certainly cant teleport either.
> 
> in my scan shao says something like his head is full of distracting thoughts, and by that he could mean distracting for him, shao.
> ...


Nope. When you concentrate you get much more better results. Your brain is focused and so you do everything better. Rise will be improved, Burst will be improved, Trance requires the absolute focus of the mind i guess.

Vigo is not a speed monster because he emptied his mind... it is just the fact that Shao uses in every instance his mind reading abillities in order to predict moves and avoid fatallities. He could do it with Shiner who could teleport, while casually conversating with Amamiya.

Losing this advantage against an enemy he was not much faster(at least he did not have a much better Rise) startled him and left him open for an attack. He still can avoid Vigo but that is the only thing he could do for now. Avoid him using his sheer reflexes.

So, your initial claim that Vigo was as slow as a snail seems erroneous to me.




Wuzzman said:


> your point just ended when you used bleach chapters.
> 
> Shao had a wtf moment when Vigo stopped thinking, Vigo didn't move any faster, he moved in a subtle way as if not to disturb Shao who was basically stuck in dead space. Why? Because Shao looks almost totally at the mind, like a bat using sonar, what happened to Shao is more comparable to this this.



Which is my point. Re-read my convo Kellogem.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 9, 2010)

Your point is that Vigo had a speed boost. Everyone else point is that Shao simply stopped moving.


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Your point is that Vigo had a speed boost. Everyone else point is that Shao simply stopped moving.



This was the orginal claim i rebutted "so even when Vigo was moving with a snails pace".

And the speed boost is meant to be used in "". It is just that his speed theoritically increased by shutting his mind(preventing prediction) and concentrating(increasing his Rise by a bit).

It is my mistake if i made you misunderstand.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 9, 2010)

imo Vigo was definietly slower than before - like when he was fighting with the knifes. maybe slow as a snail was an exaggeration, but compared to his usual movements it was slower. and Vigo didnt concentrate... he emptied his mind.. 2 different things. he was not thinking. you wont became faster by not thinking.

anyway, the main point is Shao was dumbfounded, that was the main reason why he let his guard down. imo Vigo was still slower than usual, according to you he was faster, maybe he was just as fast as before.

I still say he was slower looking at the picture, but it doesnt really matter, cause Shao could have avoided it either way if he could have read his mind.


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> imo Vigo was definietly slower than before - like when he was fighting with the knifes. maybe slow as a snail was an exaggeration, but compared to his usual movements it was slower. and Vigo didnt concentrate... he emptied his mind.. 2 different things. *he was not thinking.* you wont became faster by not thinking.
> 
> anyway, the main point is Shao was dumbfounded, that was the main reason why he let his guard down. imo Vigo was still slower than usual, according to you he was faster, maybe he was just as fast as before.
> 
> I still say he was slower looking at the picture, but it doesnt really matter, cause Shao could have avoided it either way if he could have read his mind.



 You have a point. But i assumed, taking into account the previous page Kongou Banchou 70, Vigo stopped and started concentrating. It is a bit confusing...

From an observer's point of view, Vigo did not become faster. From Shao's point of view he became much faster increasing his speed quite a bit.
I will use again a Bleach reference: In Byakuya's fight against Ichigo, Ichigo said that Byakuya was gradually becoming faster. Then he realized that only he was becoming slower because of exhaustion. Something similar can be applied here.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 9, 2010)

Peaceful said:


> This was the orginal claim i rebutted "so even when Vigo was moving with a snails pace".
> 
> And the speed boost is meant to be used in "". It is just that his speed theoritically increased by shutting his mind(preventing prediction) and concentrating(increasing his Rise by a bit).
> 
> It is my mistake if i made you misunderstand.



I'm sure you don't need a speed increase to hit someone standing perfectly still.


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> I'm sure you don't need a speed increase to hit someone standing perfectly still.



You need a speed increase to hit soemone with great reflexes like Shao. Basically, we agree.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 9, 2010)

Peaceful said:


> You need a speed increase to hit soemone with great reflexes like Shao. Basically, we agree.



Shao reflexes are 80% trance based, the 20% which is probably due to natural talent and rise is why Shao didn't get his heart pulled.


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Shao reflexes are 80% trance based, the 20% which is probably due to natural talent and rise is why Shao didn't get his heart pulled.



This is a number you just thought isn't it?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 9, 2010)

Peaceful said:


> This is a number you just thought isn't it?



Hey whats wrong with that. There are plenty of examples (every single Shao fight) to probably come to his educated guess.


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Hey whats wrong with that. There are plenty of examples (every single Shao fight) to probably come to his educated guess.



The problem with that is i can also make an educated guess and still disagree a lot. It is better to leave out specific number percentages.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 9, 2010)

whatever the percentages are, Shao will win  :ho


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope Vigo will kick 78% of Shaos ass next chapter


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Bubi said:


> whatever the percentages are, Shao will win  :ho



Will he?  I suspect the fight will be interrupted.


----------



## Farih (Apr 9, 2010)

Shao was kickass as usual  Expected nothing less.

And though Marie didn't do anything this chapter, I love her anyway   And I hope creepy Vigo stays far away from her as possible.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler tags please, I haven't read the latest chapter yet.  *negs everyone*


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope hot Scourge girl will own Frederica.


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Frederica has been underwhelming in my opinion.


----------



## Panos (Apr 9, 2010)

Now that i think of it Vigo probably used something similar to this: http://forum.onemanga.com/showthread.php?t=53313


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 9, 2010)

actually I doubt he didnt think about anything at all, maybe his thoughts was too complicated / sick / inhuman for Shao to understand.

or he is only using his instincts.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn I am loving this arc so far 

when Vigo grabbed Shao's heart I was like "HOLY SHIT! SHAO GET THE FUCK OUTTA THERE!"

As for how Vigo managed to get close without Shao reacting, I'm pretty sure it's some form of trance technique. Just because Shao can't read his mind doesnt mean he would just stand there.


----------



## Blade (Apr 9, 2010)

For some reason i want to see the Kyle fight, i am curious to see how he will fight and this confidence he has if will lead him for his good or will have his ass handed badly

Shao will find his focus again, i think he is kinda scared ,he never faced this kind of opponent before


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 9, 2010)

It would be super anti-climactic if Kyle solod, at best he will hold them off for a bit. Kabuto and Ageha are guarenteed to have a fight, but there is no way they can take on Junas

I'm sure Shao will regain his composure. I'm pretty much positive Vigo used a trance technique. He's just gotta find the trick to it


----------



## Harihara (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope Frederica fights somebody, I love seeing pyrokinetics in action


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2010)

i think ageha and amiyama will help kyle out. i doubt he can take that many opponents. wonder who junas will fight. it maybe ageha or his father if he has developed powers. or maybe matsuri appears to help.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 10, 2010)

My predictions for this Arc:

Kyle will get overwhelmed by the Scourge. 

Vigo can use trance, and Shao will continue to get owned until he uses his new technique.

Kabuto will fight the black haired Scourge

Ageha will fight Delboro

Amamiya fights the scourge who is wearing the helmet

Marie fights the hot scourge chick  (C'mon, you know you'd enjoy that)

At some point during the war, probably once the good guys start winning, Deep Freeze shows up.

Something will happen to Frederica to keep her from having a fight.

Junas will curbstomp everyone until Kagetora shows up


----------



## migukuni (Apr 10, 2010)

In my opinion, I don't think the author would show all of the kids abilities, coz it seems like to me that shao, kyle and frederica are star commander level. I wouldn't be surprised if the scourge is winning then Oboro appears to one shot Junas


----------



## Panos (Apr 10, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i think ageha and amiyama will help kyle out. i doubt he can take that many opponents. wonder who junas will fight. it maybe ageha or his father if he has developed powers. or maybe matsuri appears to help.



Matsuri has disappeared hasn't she?


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2010)

Vigo will take down somebody (idk Shao seems to me he will be heavily injured in this fight) i think generally it's time to see some deaths on Psyren (even from the main side), what fuckin invasion it is then, it must not be cliche


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2010)

Peaceful said:


> Matsuri has disappeared hasn't she?



the same day ageha, amamiya, and kabuto did so she must have found a way to the future.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 10, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> Vigo will take down somebody (idk Shao seems to me he will be heavily injured in this fight) i think generally it's time to see some deaths on Psyren (even from the main side), what fuckin invasion it is then, it must not be cliche



agreed

theres 500 people living down there, we better see some casualties. I'm cool with Granny Elmore dying, but none of the kids


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2010)

i think it would be good if one of the elmore kids die and ageha saw them he would go insane and try and kill everyone. it be interesting.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 10, 2010)

but which one? I like them all too much.

If any of them is going to die, I would think it would be Shao. But then again Kyle would have a bigger impact.

idk, I'd be pissed if any of them died this early into the manga


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2010)

it is the future so if they die when they go back to the past the time line may change again. one may die in this current future but be saved latter if they win at the end. i think kyle or marie dieing would have the greatest impact on ageha.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess its possible but I would still rage if Marie or Kyle died


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 10, 2010)

While he is still in trouble, Shao's situation doesn't seem as dire as the spoilers led me to believe and I definitely don't think that it was coincidence that younger Shao had already experienced this problem against Ageha, so the chances of a turn around are pretty good. Kise still had to touch Shao and Shao can still touch him, which means Kise sprouting limbs like that could actually make him more vulnerable depending on circumstances. Speaking of Kise, his background was creepy and I skipped over his "art" on the chapter's second reading.

It almost seems like something big has to happen during this visit and the easiest event would be a life being lost and since it is "the future" it wouldn't count as much. I think Kyle will do well at first but get swiftly overwhelmed and require Ageha and Amamiya's assistance. I imagine Fu-chan might spend her time keeping fodder at bay, maybe taking out the thing that is creating them. It will be interesting to see how she deals with fighting in closed corridors. Still looking forward to Kabuto getting involved, it will be disappointing if he doesn't.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 11, 2010)

so, since Kabuto is pretty much guarenteed a fight, lets try to guess his ability.
GET

So he's learned Rise and Cure since last time.


as you can see, that thing behind is the same guy from here
GET


It's really hard to guess what it can do, but I bet it'll be something really hax.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 11, 2010)

Its going to be awesome

And then ill make a set out of it


----------



## migukuni (Apr 11, 2010)

reminds me of oboro's cure persona 

reminds me of nemesis Q too


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 11, 2010)

I wonder who's  stronger: Vigo or Shiner? Vigo is definitely star commander tier, but I could understand why he's not a star commander; he's not the leading type.   

On kabuto's new ability: I'm drawing a blank here.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 11, 2010)

Shiner I think would be stronger, Teleportation weeeew


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Its going to be awesome
> 
> And then ill make a set out of it



Your Kabuto sets sucked anyway.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I wonder who's  stronger: Vigo or Shiner? Vigo is definitely star commander tier, but I could understand why he's not a star commander; he's not the leading type.
> 
> On kabuto's new ability: I'm drawing a blank here.



Shiner dumps Vigo into the upper atmosphere.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure shiner is only weaker against grana and miroku and probably creator and junas

he's definitely top tier in psyren but Shao still made him running with his tail behind his legs


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like Psyren has been .

Things are going ahead!


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> Your Kabuto sets sucked anyway.





My microsoft paint cut and paste jobs were epic 






What do you mean by licensed waveblade, is it being turned into a book or something? Like no drawings, just text?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 11, 2010)

licensed means its gonna be translated and sold with english trans I think, of course there is still jap ones


----------



## Blade (Apr 11, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> agreed
> 
> theres 500 people living down there, we better see some casualties. I'm cool with Granny Elmore dying, but none of the kids



still it will be one of the kids, idk possibly Marie or Shao, this invasion will truly leave an large ''impact'' (unless we see troll moments)


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 11, 2010)

migukuni said:


> licensed means its gonna be translated and sold with english trans I think, of course there is still jap ones



Yeah, the volumes will translated into english. First volume release date is supposed to be...this December. A long wait then.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 11, 2010)

By the time the first volume is released here in December I wonder what all would've happened in psyren. I'm sure oboro and asaga would be reintroduced by then. 

And I doubt caprico (the creator) is stronger than shiner.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 11, 2010)

Its good to hear that Psyren is lisenced. I was wondering is there any other sites than wikipedia that says Toshiaki Iwashiro is female. Hope that psyren come out 11 december that?s Toshiaki birth day.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 11, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> but which one? I like them all too much.
> 
> If any of them is going to die, I would think it would be Shao. But then again *Kyle would have a bigger impact.*
> 
> idk, I'd be pissed if any of them died this early into the manga



Yep I can see it now as Kyle falls over Ageha remembers the bro fist they made in the past and unleashes an unprogrammed MD which goes on to tear everyone a new one.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 11, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Its good to hear that Psyren is lisenced. I was wondering is there any other sites than wikipedia that says Toshiaki Iwashiro is female. Hope that psyren come out 11 december that?s Toshiaki birth day.



I've been wondering where the wiki editor got their information because it was edited not that long ago.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 11, 2010)

Its a miracle.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2010)

it is good that psyren got licensed. so the creator of psyren is a female? she is a good author.


----------



## Panos (Apr 11, 2010)

She is a good author. Her drawings though in some points need to get better.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 11, 2010)

funny how currently my two favorite manga, Psyren and FMA, are both written by females

"She is the creator of the manga series Psyren and Mieru Hito. Her students are Ryūhei Tamura, the author of Beelzebub, and Naoya Matsumoto, the author of Neko Wappa!."

So the author of Beelzebub is her former student?


----------



## Harihara (Apr 11, 2010)

^ wow that's really cool


----------



## illmatic (Apr 11, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> funny how currently my two favorite manga, Psyren and FMA, are both written by females
> 
> "She is the creator of the manga series Psyren and Mieru Hito. Her students are Ryūhei Tamura, the author of Beelzebub, and Naoya Matsumoto, the author of Neko Wappa!."
> 
> So the author of Beelzebub is her former student?



I think they meant Ryūhei Tamura was one of her assistants. Do Mangaka have students?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2010)

3 of my favorite manga authors are women the creator of FMA, D. Grayman and Psyren. and there are rumors Tsugumi Ohba the creator of death note and bakuman is a female which is also one of my favorites. the genders is kept secrete for some reason.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 11, 2010)

^I have a hard time believing Tsugumi Ohba is a girl. Those manga are great but they don't exactly portray women in the best way(especially Death Note)



illmatic said:


> I think they meant Ryūhei Tamura was one of her assistants. Do Mangaka have students?



I figured that's what it meant as well. But since the assistants are usually there to learn from an experienced mangaka, it could be taken either way


----------



## migukuni (Apr 12, 2010)

So four of my fave manga's are written by female's go figure

Katekyo Hitman Reborn
D. Grayman
Full Metal Alchemist
Psyren


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *^I have a hard time believing Tsugumi Ohba is a girl. Those manga are great but they don't exactly portray women in the best way(especially Death Note)
> *
> 
> 
> I figured that's what it meant as well. But since the assistants are usually there to learn from an experienced mangaka, it could be taken either way



look at reborn it is also written by a women and women are not portrayed that good all the time. the lead female does not even fight.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 12, 2010)

damn, the chapter needs to hurry up and come out 



~Ageha~ said:


> look at reborn it is also written by a women and women are portrayed that good all the time. the lead female does not even fight.



point taken


----------



## fxu (Apr 12, 2010)

The wiki article was simply changed to female and we don't even know if it's real. I can go to the article and say he is a chimera; would you believe it?

I would like to see a picture so this can be settled once and for all.

And congratulations on Psyren being licensed. All you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who post in this thread better buy the volume or I will hunt you down. The serialization in English can stop if the sales aren't good.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 12, 2010)

Toshiaki Iwashiro is not a female, He had a interview about his manga in 2008 he's a guy!! He talk about what inspire him to create Psyren an how he hates other mangas for being sloppy an hard to understand. Someone edit on psyren wiki an change it from he to she. Yay for Psyren being lisenced by viz ^^ i hope an anime comes around soon.


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2010)

Hahaha wiki trolls.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 12, 2010)

Waveblade i can't find the tread on mangahelpers about Toshiaki Iwashiro interview did someone delete it? I think it was hai_Priesty or Wowzers who posted it, Hmmmm..........


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 12, 2010)

I think I remember that. Wouldn't it be in the 'mega convo' thread?


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 13, 2010)

can you ask hai_Priesty if she knows were it is? I should of made a copy of it  , i think it's deleted because Psyren tournament matches are deleted as well.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 13, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Toshiaki Iwashiro is not a female, He had a interview about his manga in 2008 he's a guy!! *He talk about what inspire him to create Psyren an how he hates other mangas for being sloppy an hard to understand.* Someone edit on psyren wiki an change it from he to she. Yay for Psyren being lisenced by viz ^^ i hope an anime comes around soon.



I KNEW it!!! I called it months ago!



Tayimus said:


> Sometimes I really feel like Toshiaki took a good long look at other mangas, found what was wrong with them, and made sure to stay the hell away from those mistakes.





And while I was looking for my post I found someone's prediction... 



Goodfellow said:


> I am here to use me precognitive powers guess what'll happen in future Psyren chapters.
> 
> Ageha will meet future-Marie (telekineses kid) on one of Q's assignments. A one-sided romance blossoms
> 
> (This vision is completely based on the fact that I tried imagine the kids as grown-ups and concluded that Marie would be a cutey btw)



You, sir, are awesome


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 13, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> can you ask hai_Priesty if she knows were it is? I should of made a copy of it  , i think it's deleted because Psyren tournament matches are deleted as well.



I asked her and she found the post which probably fits what you want. Here you go.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 13, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> And while I was looking for my post I found someone's prediction...
> 
> 
> You, sir, are awesome



everyone else instantly shot down the theory but it ended up being right


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 13, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> I asked her and she found the post which probably fits what you want. Here you go.



Thanks alot, Toshiaki Iwashiro is not a girl he's a guy, i don't have anything against girl manga artists it's just if a girl made a manga it will lack action.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2010)

lol @ true predictions.

Those barely happen on these forums.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 13, 2010)

Who's your favorite Psyren character guys? My personal favorite is Kyle, btw who are these guys? HERE i have never seen any person in the manga that have a burst/psi power like this guy.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 13, 2010)

Maybe the other star commanders.

I think you mean the black persons, don't you?


----------



## Panos (Apr 13, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Who's your favorite Psyren character guys? My personal favorite is Kyle, btw who are these guys? HERE i have never seen any person in the manga that have a burst/psi power like this guy.



Logically the other star commanders.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 13, 2010)

favorite character? damn thats hard

I think it's between Kyle and Frederica


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, but _who_? There's more than three star commanders, so out of the remaining four commander, who are the two commanders ordering dholaki to take care of matsuri? I could see it being junas and shiner. Of course at this point in the series it's not like it matters.


Also, I've noticed bleach must've had a pimping project because I notice a lot new bleach sigs. I wish psyren had another pimping project. 

On favorite character: I guess it would be shao. I liked the younger version of himself the first time he fought outside of that house.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 13, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Maybe the other star commanders.
> 
> I think you mean the black persons, don't you?



Yea but there are only 5 star commanders, there is a possible chance that theirs a higher rank above star commanders, Those guys look more powerful than dholaki, remember there are 9 grigoir's experiments confirm so far, Grana is a prototype which means that theirs a stronger version of him HERE and it looks like #3 surpass grana because he isn't in star commanders, this is how i see it star commander being the weakest, Unknown rank being mid an council of elders being the elite.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 13, 2010)

has anyone considered the fact that Shiner may not be the 3rd ranked WISE anymore?

The future was changed when Kagetora kept Junas from being able to meet up with Miroku. the fight with Grana wasn't broadcasted on T.V. until this version on the future. And it's because it was broadcasted on TV that Vigo and Deep Freeze met up with them.

for all we know, Vigo and Deep Freeze never ended up meeting Miroku in the original future and never joined the WISE.

That would be a cool twist, since their efforts to stop the WISE actually made them stronger


----------



## Yak (Apr 13, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> has anyone considered the fact that Shiner may not be the 3rd ranked WISE anymore?
> 
> The future was changed when Kagetora kept Junas from being able to meet up with Miroku. the fight with Grana wasn't broadcasted on T.V. until this version on the future. And it's because it was broadcasted on TV that Vigo and Deep Freeze met up with them.
> 
> ...



It is actually exactly what I believe has happened.

While trying to change the future to something better (which Ageha and Co. did, kinda), they also allowed the WISE to reform completely differently and thus also accidently strengthend their ranks.

The whole order of power might be completely different now. Maybe there are not even only 5 Star Commanders now, but more.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 13, 2010)

Nah because The future didn't change that much, Dholaki is still dead. Junas mission was to find an kill whoever did that to dholaki Link removed Junas was looking for yoshina an co before they went back to present, even though yoshina changed the future again, junas is still carrying out his mission. Shinner told vigo about shao's mind reading ability so shinner an junas are still star commanders #3 an #2, delboro even stated that junas is star commander #2 Link removed


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 13, 2010)

Junas may still be 2, but there is no proof that Shiner is still 3.


----------



## Yak (Apr 13, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Yea but there are only 5 star commanders, there is a possible chance that theirs a higher rank above star commanders, Those guys look more powerful than dholaki, remember there are 9 grigoir's experiments confirm so far, Grana is a prototype which means that theirs a stronger version of him Link removed and it looks like #3 surpass grana because he isn't in star commanders, this is how i see it star commander being the weakest, Unknown rank being mid an council of elders being the elite.



Okay, didn't think that through so far but it still does not eliminate the chance that the rankings were extended to numbers beyond 5.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yak said:


> Okay, didn't think that through so far but it still does not eliminate the chance that the rankings were extended to numbers beyond 5.



Yea theirs a chance, but you guys forgot about council of elders. Number 3 the ice dude said he will surpass grana an he did, To me grigori's are the elite characters in psyren. We can assume he surpass grana because he is not inside star commanders rank.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 13, 2010)

but he could be weaker than grana. we don't know how strong grana is in the future.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Who's your favorite Psyren character guys? My personal favorite is Kyle, btw who are these guys? Link removed i have never seen any person in the manga that have a burst/psi power like this guy.



my favorite characters are ageha, oboro and marie


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 13, 2010)

when do spoilers usually come out?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 13, 2010)

From my perspective around 6-7pm eastern australian time but sometimes later. Oh and today.


----------



## Cebius (Apr 13, 2010)

Just discovered this manga a couple of days ago. Can't enough seriously. Now I'll be forced to wait one week, just like Naruto. Fuck.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 13, 2010)

^Glad to see another one join the cause 



Waveblade said:


> From my perspective around 6-7pm eastern australian time but sometimes later. Oh and today.



thanks 


anyone think Oboro is gonna make an appearance during the war?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 14, 2010)

Oboro will one shot junas
I CALL IT


----------



## Adagio (Apr 14, 2010)

I regained my faith in mangas the day I started this series  
I love this series so much it makes me cry


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 14, 2010)

Translation of spoilers plus poll results. Translated by hai_priesty@MH


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Okay First! Attck polls first
> 君の好きなＰＳＩ　人気投票結果代発表！！　応募総数６８３６票！！
> 1. Melchsee Door - Ageha 735 votes
> 2. Melchsee Lance - Ageha 706
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the chapter looks good, shao won his fight and kyle seems to have trouble in his.


----------



## Panos (Apr 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shao kicked Vigo's ass as i imagined.


----------



## Penance (Apr 14, 2010)

Of course...


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 14, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Translation of spoilers plus poll results. Translated by hai_priesty@MH




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks!!!  I'm excited to read the new chapter.  I wanna see how the art's gonna look. 

About the poll, though...  Am I the only one who thinks there should have been only one version of each person's ability?  I mean, having MDoor, ML, and MDisc doesn't seem fair exactly...  And how the hell is Material HIGH so effing LOW on the list?!

My list would've gone like this--

Nichrin Tentsui - Grana
Melchsee's Door - Ageha 
Sephirot - Miroku
Material High - Kyle
Pyro Queen - Frederica
Wired Mind Jack: Insanity Size- Amamiya
Bishamon - Junas
Hexagonal Transfer System - Shiner
Shinra Banshou - Shao
Explosia - Dholaki


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 14, 2010)

i want more Frederica


----------



## samnas (Apr 14, 2010)

Spoiler pics:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 14, 2010)

Just came to post those pics so I'd like to say 
*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YES SOMEONE ELSE IS ON THE COLOUR PAGE AND HELL YEAH MIROKU HAS RED HAIR.
 If you cannot see the pictures above here is some tinypic uploads.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope that's not the only color page. And Miroku's coat looks badass.

edit: Did Shao break Kise's neck?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he did, first he got him off the ground then broke his next. Fucking badass


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks to be a great chapter 

 I was hoping Shao would reveal a new technique but instead we got some insight on how his PSI canceling power works, so I'm satisfied.

And as expected, Kyle isn't doing well against the Scourge. Guess were gonna have to wait until next week to see any action from them.


----------



## Penance (Apr 15, 2010)

.................


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 15, 2010)

My favorite character is featured heavily in this chapter. He was the one doing the owning, though I also like Kyle and Frederica.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shao in yur mangaz breakin yur necks. Too bad Marie was not around to witness his manliness and it is a good reason why you avoid the quiet ones. 

I'd like to take this as evidence that Shao is on par with Junas, I suspect his abilities do lend well to countering people like Shiner and Vigo. I do wonder how he would have done against someone like Dholaki, though there is a good chance that he could have just blitzed Dholaki like Kyle. I suppose I am thinking Shao's ability might be better suited for "exotic" type PSI rather than those based on raw power. Nothing to really back that up, just a thought to see proven wrong a year from now.

Am expecting Ageha and Amamiya to tackle at least two of the members of Scourge, maybe Kabuto as well. Might see some other familiar faces or, less unlikely, new characters. Either way the "war" has gotten off to a good start.


----------



## cbus05 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hat Hair said:


> My favorite character is featured heavily in this chapter. He was the one doing the owning, though I also like Kyle and Frederica.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kyle was able to blitz Dholaki because he's a rise specialist. Shao is decent with rise, but I'd hardly think he's on Kyle's level. I gotta agree tho, it would be hard to imagine Shao vs. Dholaki, unless he was able to cancel explosia prior to him getting a shot off.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 15, 2010)

Shao was able to blitz shiner, and I don't think shiner is slower than Dholaki


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 15, 2010)

Rocking chapter!! So vigo was a fodder after all , R.I.P vigo. Shao gaved me a DBZ vibe i was loving it ^^, Kyle better don't die. Edit: cbus05 Dholaki is no where close to shinner speed.


----------



## cbus05 (Apr 15, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Shao was able to blitz shiner, and I don't think shiner is slower than Dholaki



Shao didn't blitz Shiner, shiner came to him, and Shao knew it due to his precog/mindreading abilities.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 15, 2010)

To put a end to this dholaki is faster than shinner, Shao is faster than shinner who is faster than Dholaki. Shao >>>>>>Shinner>>>>>>>>>>Dholaki


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 15, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> Kyle was able to blitz Dholaki because he's a rise specialist. Shao is decent with rise, but I'd hardly think he's on Kyle's level. I gotta agree tho, it would be hard to imagine Shao vs. Dholaki, unless he was able to cancel explosia prior to him getting a shot off.



Pretty much. My assumption would be based on the fact that Shao and Kyle were shown to spar and that that, in theory, Shao would rely on his physical abilities just as much if not more so than Kyle. Knowing that someone is going to shoot you wouldn't help much if you moved at the speed of snail, so he still has to move fairly quickly. And with someone like Dholaki, Shao could probably start charging before the former's body responds to his thought, whether that makes up for the difference in speed between Kyle and Shao is probably not something we will ever really know. At any rate, if we just go by feats then you are right and Kyle is clearly faster, but I wouldn't be surprised if Shao possesses a similar proficiency in Rise.


----------



## Harihara (Apr 15, 2010)

I was talking about Psyren earlier today, when Bonfire randomly popped into my mind, and now I want to know more about her.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 16, 2010)

how is Shiner faster than Dholaki? on a 100 m running race?
cause with teleportration Shiner is of course faster, but I doubt his general moves are faster, like his hits. and as said before Shao did read his mind and didnt have to move more than a few steps. 

oh yeah, and that time Kyle blitzed Dholaki he was out of his mind and wanted to break Kyles material high with his Explosia burst, so I doubt he used rise, while Kyle definietly did. so its not fair to say Kyle rise > Dholaki rise, cause it was Kyle rise VS Dholaki burst.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 16, 2010)

Vigo's attacks are so nasty but I love 'em.

Kyle is doing better than I thought. Admittedly, I guess I'm underestimating him in this particular case. I was expecting one of the Root kids to job to the invaders before the raid is over.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder if Kyle took out all those other dudes , and that guy he's facing now is the last one left?

That would probably be too awesome though


----------



## Penance (Apr 16, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Hmm, I wonder if Kyle took out all those other dudes , and that guy he's facing now is the last one left?
> 
> That would probably be too awesome though



Hrm...so it must be true...


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 16, 2010)

dont be delusional, Kyle is only fighting with Delboro..

or maybe someone supporting Delboro, but not more than one. maybe the chick, they always stand next to each other.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Shao being the man, is manly.  I've waited 8 fucking years!  *snap*


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 16, 2010)

I like Kyle an Delboro an i hope none of them die during this arc, i hope Iwashiro doesn't kill of Delboro like what he did to vigo -_-' i got piss off when vigo died.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 16, 2010)

Another awesome chapter 

Shao was a fuckin badass


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 16, 2010)

Kise is very much alive in the present and so is dholaki. I'm sure we'll be seeing a lot them when the story returns to the present. I think scourge likely split up with delboro staying behind to deal with kyle.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 16, 2010)

I see Kyle getting double-teamed at worst, there's no way they should all be necessary to take him down unless Junas is going to proceed and decimate Root on his own. I think I'd prefer to see a more prolonged skirmish.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 16, 2010)

I hope Scourge members are middle-tier at worst, like those 2 from the Amakusha whatever, the guy with the hat and the old one with the beast.

Vigo was kind of disappointing. even thought I loved the fight and his ability, I thought he would at least seriously injure Shao like taking a couple of bones or organs from inside of him, but nothing.. he was fodderish. such a shame, poor psycho.


----------



## Blade (Apr 16, 2010)

his present version will be more powerful


----------



## Gabe (Apr 16, 2010)

good chapter shao was awesome, kyle looks like he is in trouble


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 16, 2010)

one thing bothering me about Psyren is we are having good guys defeating the stronger version of bad guys in the future, but the dead bad guys are still alive in the present... thats nice, but what could we expect from them? for example after Dholaki was defeated twice with 10 years of + experience and enhanced by the illumina core are we supposed to think he has a chance in the present? 
..I bet he will be total fodder in the present if he fights there, dont see any other way. same with Vigo.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 16, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> one thing bothering me about Psyren is we are having good guys defeating the stronger version of bad guys in the future, but the dead bad guys are still alive in the present... thats nice, but what could we expect from them? for example after Dholaki was defeated twice with 10 years of + experience and enhanced by the illumina core are we supposed to think he has a chance in the present?
> ..I bet he will be total fodder in the present if he fights there, dont see any other way. same with Vigo.


In fairness, the good guys are stronger in the future too, and it's the Elmore folk who are responsible for most of the victories.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 16, 2010)

Wrath said:


> In fairness, the good guys are stronger in the future too, and it's the Elmore folk who are responsible for most of the victories.



so Dholaki and co are going to fight the Elmore kids in their child version?

..that would be patethic


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 16, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> so Dholaki and co are going to fight the Elmore kids in their child version?
> 
> ..that would be patethic



no, the elmore kids won't fight the present WISE(they got owned when they tried anyways)

you have to remember that all the good guys are weaker in the present

it gives the chance for the lower tiers to get a fight. Like maybe Kabuto or Hiryuu will fight the present day Dholaki.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 16, 2010)

hm, they are supposed to be weaker but I cant see the difference..

anyway it would be boring to see the same bad guys fighting with less power. on the other way around its cool, like seeing Junas fighting with Kagetora with less power and then see what a beast he is in the future, but who gives a damn about a weaker dholaki or vigo fighting with losers like kabuto or hiryuu? 
after a full powered Vigo vs Shao... it would be the anti shounen with the opponents powers decreasing..


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 16, 2010)

well Psyren isn't exactly a typical shounen.

and I was just using Dholaki as an example, he'll probably end up as fodder.

Vigo, on the other hand, is a different story. Shao won't be able to deal with him in the present


----------



## Adagio (Apr 17, 2010)

Psyren always fucking delivers  the Shao fight was awesum


----------



## Wrath (Apr 17, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> no, the elmore kids won't fight the present WISE(they got owned when they tried anyways)
> 
> you have to remember that all the good guys are weaker in the present
> 
> it gives the chance for the lower tiers to get a fight. Like maybe Kabuto or Hiryuu will fight the present day Dholaki.


Yeah, it's super unlikely that Ageha will fight present Dholaki, because what would be the point? But it would work very well to show how much progress one of the supposedly weak characters has made. Kabuto would be a really good fight, because he could only serve as a distraction to Dholaki before, but has been learning how to fight specifically because he doesn't want to be a burden any more.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2010)

wonder if marie or federicka will fight anyone?


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 17, 2010)

I wouldnt be surprised if Ageha fights him, but it would be like an instant pwn to show how much better Ageha is

I mean Ageha almost beat him after just discovering his own powers, while Dholaki had had his for like 15+ years I guess


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 17, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if Ageha fights him, but it would be like an instant pwn to show how much better Ageha is
> 
> I mean Ageha almost beat him after just discovering his own powers, while Dholaki had had his for like 15+ years I guess



the only reason I disagree is because future dholaki got insta pwned by Kyle. It would be lame if he was used as fodder to hype another character twice.



~Ageha~ said:


> wonder if marie or federicka will fight anyone?



I sure hope so

Marie seriously needs a powerup, Frederica's fighting style is awesome


----------



## Blade (Apr 17, 2010)

Frederica will burn them to ashes


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like we may not get to read psyren an any other manga next week or maybe for a month, Raw Paradise was invaded by Shueisha an was close as a result. It's illegal to translate raw's an post them on the internet, if this keeps up we must buy it to read it.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2010)

That is old news, bro.


----------



## Darth (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah but is still sucks. 

Oh and lol @ anyone who actually thought Shao was going to lose. 

Kyle might need some help though.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 18, 2010)

Kyle probably took down some of the scourge...

Shao losing is hard to think off


----------



## Blade (Apr 18, 2010)

Darth said:


> Yeah but is still sucks.
> 
> Oh and lol @ anyone who actually thought Shao *was going to lose*.
> 
> Kyle might need some help though.



cliche win


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 18, 2010)

Bink's scan is coming out late yeh? Anyone know why its late?


----------



## Blade (Apr 18, 2010)

the scan was supposed to be out 2 days ago but who knows why they are late now


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 18, 2010)

There is one by franky-house

*HERE*


----------



## Garfield (Apr 18, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> one thing bothering me about Psyren is we are having good guys defeating the stronger version of bad guys in the future, but the dead bad guys are still alive in the present... thats nice, but what could we expect from them? for example after Dholaki was defeated twice with 10 years of + experience and enhanced by the illumina core are we supposed to think he has a chance in the present?
> ..I bet he will be total fodder in the present if he fights there, dont see any other way. same with Vigo.


Yeah, I don't get it, if there is an inevitable fight way off in the future, why isn't Ageha and Amamiya waiting till then when they're super strong and then doing a clean sweep of the bad guys? Why the rush?

Unless they want some sort of leverage over current Wise like "Hey look we will defeat you in future anyways like this so you better stop now"
But that just seems pointless because how do you persuade a bunch of power hungry creeps by possibilities?


----------



## rldragon (Apr 18, 2010)

Power-wise, they (meaning Ageha and co.) are still a world off in case of even present Miroku and Grana. You forget that primary goal of the good guys is to _prevent_ there being a invasion at all. 
Elmore kids, no matter how powerful their future counterparts may be, won't be the big guns in that fight. Ageha and other drifters will be. And they are still a long way from being powerful enough to defeat the top WISE.


----------



## Penance (Apr 18, 2010)

Darth said:


> Yeah but is still sucks.
> 
> Oh and lol @ anyone who actually thought Shao was going to lose.
> 
> Kyle might need some help though.



...Nah...he'll be okay on his own....


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 18, 2010)

Penance said:


> ...Nah...he'll be okay on his own....



the laws of shounen disagree

he needs help


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2010)

i want ageha to fight soon it is starting to look like he may fight junas. cause shao just fought and kyle is fighting someone else. seems like it will be ageha and amayima vs junas.


----------



## Penance (Apr 19, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> the laws of shounen disagree
> 
> he needs help



Psyren's already broken some shounen laws...


----------



## cbus05 (Apr 19, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i want ageha to fight soon it is starting to look like he may fight junas. cause shao just fought and kyle is fighting someone else. seems like it will be ageha and amayima vs junas.



Ageha would get raped by Junas.


Besides, Marie, and Frederika still need their fights as well.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that Marie, Fredrica, Ageha, Kabuto, and Amamiya all working together would still lose to Junas.

Which means Oboro and Hiryuu returning soon is a large possibility.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 19, 2010)

kylie looked very confiden at the beginning, but now looks like he's having hard time. i just hope that mangaka doesnt focus on elmo children for too long, i wanna see more ageha awesomeness.
last few chapters have been awesome but ageha awesomeness tops them all.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 19, 2010)

ageha had a lot of scene's fighting already...

We need more Hiryu, Oboro, Frederica and Kabuto


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 19, 2010)

Kyle will fight Delboro and barely win.
Frederica will fight with the Scourge chick and will be losing when someone comes and saves her (Matsuri maybe)
Marie will fight with the big guy with the Elvis hair and will be losing when someone comes and saves her (Hiryuu maybe)
Shao will fight with the guy with the suspicious smile and cards and will lose since the fight with Vigo took a toll on him, then Hiryuus friend with the gun comes and defeat the card guy.
Amamiya and Kabuto will fight against the guy with the helmet and barely win

Ageha and Kyle will fight together against Junas and they will be getting raped at first, since Kyle is already tired and not that much of a help, but then Ageha pulls out something new so they will be on the verge of defeating Junas, but junas makes a comeback and is winning again when Kagetora arrives and defeats him.

these are my predictions


----------



## migukuni (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't want your predictions...

Shao is Vigo level while Frederica is just scourge level? Kyle is also just scourge level when he blitzed Dholaki a star commander

Do NOT want

and Ageha pawning Junas a star commander in the future, Psyren is gonna be... bland after that


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2010)

^well they're all horribly unlikely to occur but whatever.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 19, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> Ageha would get raped by Junas.
> 
> 
> Besides, Marie, and Frederika still need their fights as well.


who knows but i doubt federika and marie have any chance against junas and that only leaves ageha or maybe oboro if he shows up. and maybe matsuri if she did find a way to the future.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 19, 2010)

Junas is like the 3rd strongest (or fourth) Star Commander, I certainly for one does not want him to fall to anyone from the present time. If it was future Matsuri or future Kagetora that would be fine but present them pawning a star commander does not bode well for the manga, because it simply means that present them can wipe out the present Wise.

Now if Oboro comes to save the day that's fine, coz he has hype, but if anyone else from the present beats the 3rd or 4th strongest Star commander... that is really anti-climactic


----------



## migukuni (Apr 19, 2010)

this is still the most epic scene in psyren


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2010)

But it's not epic at all. 

Oboro isn't that powerful. If he manages to defeat Junas one on one it would be the same as if Ageha had done it. Both would be equally pointless.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 19, 2010)

why do you guys think Vigo is above Scourge level? just cause he is not in the group and looked cool standing alone?

Scourge supposed to be an elite force, while Vigo is a random pychopath. he might be important for WISE cause of strategical reasons (going throught stuff) like Caprico.


also being a Star Commander means extreme destructive power or really important for WISE on a long run, not just the strongest in general imo. Dholaki might be a star commander cause he can demolish buildings or a city with explosia, but he might not be good in a melee fight or have tricky powers, while Scourge members might be better at these.

remember, this is not DBZ so Dholakis power level is 3000 while scourge members are 1000 so everyone defeating dholaki could defeat 3 scourge members or something.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 19, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> why do you guys think Vigo is above Scourge level? just cause he is not in the group and looked cool standing alone?
> 
> Scourge supposed to be an elite force, while Vigo is a random pychopath. he might be important for WISE cause of strategical reasons (going throught stuff) like Caprico.



Vigo is a full fledged WISE member who's rank is unknown. He could very well be ranked higher then Shiner since Vigo wasn't a WISE member in the old versions of the future.

Shao wiped the floor with Shiner but Vigo came extremely close to winning twice.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 19, 2010)

It is really hard to say about a lot of things. Someone noted earlier in the thread that a member of Scourge could potentially be as strong as Dholaki and simply chose to serve under Junas or, as also noted, might just have an ability that makes a bad match-up as Vigo/Kise might have been for Kyle and was for Marie. Problem is we saw Kyle specifically handling Delboro earlier, though it is likely Delboro may have been overconfident/holding back against Kyle previously or has an ability we haven't seen. Either way, anyone that fights Junas is going to be too weak or worn down whenever that time comes, so intervention seems necessary. At the same time, the goal is to evacuate and they might be able to do so without confronting Junas, though that is less likely.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 19, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Vigo is a full fledged WISE member who's rank is unknown. He could very well be ranked higher then Shiner since Vigo wasn't a WISE member in the old versions of the future.
> 
> Shao wiped the floor with Shiner but Vigo came extremely close to winning twice.



and Im saying rank does not equal power. it might equal usefulness.

and when did Shao wiped the floor with Shiner?  I must have missed it.

it was an equal fight, both side uninjured and Shiner was ready to use his trump card which might, or might not have worked. anyway, Shao showed everything he had in that fight (at least I guess since he didnt show anything new in the fight with Vigo either, so that Yin/Yang snake thing must be his trump card) while Shiner had something more. so if someone, Shiner was in a better position, but Shao definietly didnt beat him, let alone wipe the floor with him.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone think it's a good idea to scale psyren characters by rank? For example ageha defeated a star commander #5 but then got  his ass whoop by dholaki, we can assume ageha is at star commander #5 . Kyle defeated dholaki with the most utter ease and was fighting against a scourge commander that is giving him a hard time, so we can safely say kyle is at scouge level. Shao is at scouge level as well, theres no way in hell ageha is going to fight junas. Yoshina is at low end in the series an for him to fight someone who's stronger than him, faster than him, has better combat skills an well equip is crazy. Yoshina only beat dholaki because of MD, even tho he's the main character he is by far the weakest in his verse. Going off topic does Oboro looks like the rose wipe dude from YYH an does yusuke look like ageha?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 20, 2010)

Shao defeated Kise/Vigo I doubt he's scourge level

with that said, Shao is not scourge level, he had never betrayed his hype yet

and lol at the YYH look alike, yes they do if you haven't noticed

Ageha = Yusuke
Asaga = Kuwabara
Oboro = Kurama


----------



## Enigma (Apr 20, 2010)

I've seen the colorings and is Ageha's hair seriously supposed to be blue?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeh I think so dark blue... but I still like thinking of it as Black


----------



## Enigma (Apr 20, 2010)

I much prefer it as black.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes Black looks better


----------



## Enigma (Apr 20, 2010)

Same with Asaga. I think his hair was also a light blue. I prefer brown for him.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 20, 2010)

I prefer red, I think its red... or reddish brown

edit: oh yeah its light blue


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 20, 2010)

whats up with Miroku and nemesis q having different hair colors while they are twins iirc?

miroku is a redhead while his sisters hair is blue..


----------



## migukuni (Apr 20, 2010)

The maker likes using Blue color for hair, either that or he has a lot of spare blue colors... lol

Amamiya - Light Light Blue
Asaga - Light Blue
Ageha - Blue to Dark Blue
Nemesis Q - Blue


----------



## Wrath (Apr 20, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> whats up with Miroku and nemesis q having different hair colors while they are twins iirc?
> 
> miroku is a redhead while his sisters hair is blue..


Well they're not identical twins, what with being _different genders_.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 20, 2010)

even fraternal twins have same hair color... but this is anime/manga so....


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 20, 2010)

maybe Miroku dyed his hair, the bastard..

rebelling against Iwashiros blue love.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 20, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Yoshina only beat dholaki because of MD, even tho he's the main character he is by far the weakest in his verse.



Did you seriously say Ageha's the weakest?  By _far_?! 

Granted , anyone who analyzes Ageha vs. Dholaki will understand that Dholaki is more powerful, just that Ageha fought smarter, hense why he won (Maybe he could've beaten Ageha without the second Illumina, if he hadn't let his anger cloud his judgement).  However, Ageha has defeated more than one opponent.  It's just that some of his enemies don't seem to survive encountering him. 

Have you forgotten Tatsuo?  With Ageha not knowing Rise at all and only scratching the surface of his Burst, the simple fact Ageha wasn't killed outright is a testament to how good a fighter he is.  

Have you forgotten Inui?  Yeah, you might say that Kyle helped out there, but you have to remember that Ageha was only using Rise at first, not even 100% at that, cause he wanted Inui alive.  Once he used Burst it was over.

Have you forgotten Usui's men?  Yes, the Brain Beasts were fodder, but Okugou and Taiga were not.  Instead of ending the fight as quickly as he can (what Ageha usually does), he used Taiga to test his new Program.  Yes, MDisc failed, but it's telling that Taiga wasn't even strong enough to pressure Ageha into going all out.

Have you already forgotten Yusuka? And he seemed to be stronger than Inui.  Yet, again, Ageha proves he's stronger.  On top of that, he showed more of the tactical mind he has when he fights.

And can we safely say Ageha is stronger than all the Elmores?  Regardless of how strong Kyle and Shao are in the Future, it doesn't change the fact that Ageha used to mop the floor with them in the Present.  On top of that, I believe he's the most powerful out of all the current Drifters (as we last seen them) save maybe Amamiya.

I think I proved my point but just to clarify, the only people I'm sure are stronger than Ageha IN THE PRESENT are Miroku, Grana, Junas, Matsuri, and Kagetora... And _Asuka_  

Nearly everyone IN THE FUTURE is stronger than Ageha -- They have a 10-year jump on him!



BuRNiCe44 said:


> Going off topic does Oboro looks like the rose wipe dude from YYH an does yusuke look like ageha?









migukuni said:


> The maker likes using Blue color for hair, either that or he has a lot of spare blue colors... lol
> 
> Amamiya - Light Light Blue
> *Asaga - Light Blue*
> ...



Umm, Asaga's hair was blue in the beginning, but it was changed to red by the time the 3rd volume came out.

And since Kyle vs. Dholaki has become a little bit of a hot topic, I just wanna ask something--  Can anyone really judge how fast Dholaki is...?  The guy hated using Rise and got punchdrunk on using the Illumina.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 20, 2010)

Im pretty sure, Oboro is stronger than Ageha... with the hype Iwashiro gave him, having his nosebleed earlier than anyone

Yeh, that's why I said Oboro had reddish brown hair... but light blue in the first color'd page


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 20, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Im pretty sure, Oboro is stronger than Ageha... with the hype Iwashiro gave him, having his nosebleed earlier than anyone



Going by that same reason, Kabuto is stronger than Ageha.  I don't think so.  And I didn't mean how strong they'd get later on but what they've shown up til now.  I agree that Oboro will rival Ageha, but as of the latest chapter he, Kabuto, and Hiryuu are not stronger than Ageha.




migukuni said:


> Yeh, that's why I said Oboro had reddish brown hair... but light blue in the first color'd page



Oh okay.  I got confused because your earlier post first said you thought it was red, then you edited it, saying it was light-blue


----------



## migukuni (Apr 20, 2010)

Im pretty sure Oboro was already stronger than Ageha when they left Shiner

If you remember Oboro was easily able to use high level cure, that is on the levels of Van's (since Oboro copied it from him) also he was also able to take Kagetora's glasses with ease on the first try without Kagetora noticing, while Ageha and Oboro had a hard time just dodging kagetora


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 20, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Im pretty sure Oboro was already stronger than Ageha when they left Shiner
> 
> If you remember Oboro was easily able to use high level cure, that is on the levels of Van's (since Oboro copied it from him)



I don't understand how being able to use Cure automatically means your stronger than another person.  Cure is not an offensive technique.  The way Oboro used it against that one Tavoo will not work on Ageha.  Also, need I remind you that he had Hiryuu kill the thing?  And going by that assertion, would Van be stronger than the other Elmores because of his Cure Zone?



migukuni said:


> also he was also able to take Kagetora's glasses with ease on the first try without Kagetora noticing, while Ageha and Oboro had a hard time just dodging kagetora





It's not that Oboro is better at Rise than Kagetora, it's that Oboro was able to read him and hide "in a mental blind spot".  This would work against Ageha, except for the fact the guy can't be read--



And to go further into the matter of Ageha's Rise vs Oboro's--



If Oboro's Rise isn't able to grant him speed like Ageha, how pray tell do you suppose he'll be able to fight him evenly?  Remember, he most likely won't be able to read Ageha like he did Kagetora.  And by some miracle Oboro _is_ able to keep up with Ageha, how pray tell do you think he'll get by MD?  And IF he can do THAT, what will he attack Ageha with?  Not Cure, hopefully.  His fists or kicks (can he even fight good?)?  The guy tanks a crowbar to the head!



Are you kidding me?


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sheesh, kinda pointless to match Oboro and Ageha through judging from their old performances, as these two are the drifters who seem to develop the fastest, especially Ageha.

I mean, that kid is learning a new trick in every fight he gets into! The Ageha who fought Dholokai isn't the same Ageha as in the current arc.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey, I just wanted to show Ageha isn't the weakest in his own verse


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 20, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> And since Kyle vs. Dholaki has become a little bit of a hot topic, I just wanna ask something--  Can anyone really judge how fast Dholaki is...?  The guy hated using Rise and got punchdrunk on using the Illumina.



true that, I had the impression he found rise pathetic cause he was proud of his muscles.

maybe he prefered natural power produced by muscles before cheap rise. anyway, he hardly used it. and Kyle was lucky he was so hotheaded. he was so eager to break material high with explosia.

calm and composed Dholaki >>> Ageha and probably = Kyle / Shao I guess.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 20, 2010)

What has this tread come to? People really believe that dholaki is faster than ageha, kyle, shao?"WoW", just wow. The only reason dholaki has his rank is because he has explosia. Think about this dholaki vs vigo, it a complete rape in vigo favour an shao killed vigo. Kyle>>Shao>>>vigo>>shinner>>>>>>>> current ageha>>>dholaki. Oh yea shao defeated shinner the dude who made dholaki almost shit his tavoo underwear just because dholaki gave shinner an order. Download Link this shows the level in power.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 20, 2010)

Lol at you, i think it was Tenacious Lee or heric who clear that up for me weeks ago, quote (and nobody said Dholaki is faster than Kyle/ Shao (even tought he raped Ageha in close combat), we were just saying he (Dholaki) hates using Rise.) Dholaki rape a stand still ageha, ageha wasn't moving Download Link Shao was beating shinner like he was a f%^^ng clown, shao wasn't even trying. Vigo gave shao a run for his life Download Link look at shao's expression when he fough shinner now look at his expression when he fough vigo Download Link it's shows who gave shao a good match (Vigo) not shinner. Oh yea are you that guy who said dholaki >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>grana ? I think you overrate dholaki a bit to much. I'll say it once more Kyle>>Shao>>Vigo>>>Shinner>>>>>>>>>>>>curent ageha>>>Dholaki.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 20, 2010)

LOLZ. Cat fight much pussies? Ok first and foremost, Dholaki maybe weaker than Shiner but it is mostly because his fucking burst isn't as hax. Second, Dholaki wasn't taking the fight seriously both times, its been yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaars since they faced anything worth calling opposition, the first time he was trolled (a glorious troll it was), the second  time he knew what agetha could do and from there had nothing to worry about. He is also pretty full of himself, he didn't even wanna take Kyle seriously, thinking that once he broke kyle bursts its gg. However if you wanna use Download Link that as a reason Shiner >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dholakia...lolz? Ok your missing one arm your core is broken and your probably lost a shit ton of blood. You really want to pick a fight with a guy who can teleport a hand into your heart in the time it takes for you to feel the pain? Lolz.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG how is this not fighting seriously Download Link Download Link Download Link you got it backwards kyle wasn't fighting seriously, and yes Psyren goes by ranks Star commander #1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>star commander #2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>star commander #3>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>star commander #4>>>>>>>star commander #5. Carpo will beat the living day lights out of dholaki, she can summon Marjins 300ft tall she can summon an army of 300ft-900ft tall tavoo Marjins. Why do you think Shinner use the word dimensional gap between their power? He's letting yoshina an co know that theirs a major gap between himself an them. Download Link


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 20, 2010)

Download Link
Download Link
Download Link
Download Link
dont be delusional, Dholaki was beating the shit out of Ageha at close range with his hands, no burst needed. Ageha had the chance to fight back, but he was getting raped and tossed around like a doll.
he couldnt land a hit on Dholaki and didnt even bother trying, cause M lance was his only option.

Shao was trying as hard as Shiner, both of them were serious, only difference is Shao had no mean to attack Shiner cause he was high in the air. so they could have glared at each other all day, or Shiner had to take the offense, cause Shao could only fight at close range. both of them were unable to injure the other, Shao was not winning, he just succeded in avoiding shiners attacks. he was unable to hurt Shiner just as Shiner was unable to hurt him.

I dont give a crap about Vigo, I wasnt talking about him, but Shao was freaked out cause he was unable to read his thoughts. that fight with Vigo went further as the fight with Shiner. 

and I said Dholaki >>> Grana as a character for me. you know not everyone is so obsessed with power levels so I never said anything about Dholaki being stronger than Grana (that would be stupid).


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 20, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> OMG how is this not fighting seriously Download Link Download Link Link removed you got it backwards kyle wasn't fighting seriously, and yes Psyren goes by ranks Star commander #1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>star commander #2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>star commander #3>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>star commander #4>>>>>>>star commander #5. Carpo will beat the living day lights out of dholaki, she can summon Marjins 300ft tall she can summon an army of 300ft-900ft tall tavoo Marjins. Why do you think Shinner use the word dimensional gap between their power? He's letting yoshina an co know that theirs a major gap between himself an them. Link removed



prepare to be disappointed. Please Dholaki decided to throw random burst blast, was blocked, decided to say fuck you let me break your burst, lolz don't get cocky block this. dies. He didn't even bother or had time to think through his course of action beyond "well he has a good burst". But think through it, he probably took kyle much more seriously than agetha for the shear fact that he managed to piss Dholaki off.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 20, 2010)

A real speed feat is 
Link removed
Link removed

Amamiya >>> Shiner


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 20, 2010)

Can we come to an agreement? Grana>junas>shinner>carpo>dholaki? If you don't believe that then something is wrong with you, am talking in general. I agree shinner burst is a broken hax that's why he has his rank, but dholaki will always be dholaki loud, impatient, cocky, prideful, old dholaki


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> A real speed feat is
> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> Amamiya >>> Shiner



Dude might as well you stop trying to get speed feats for psyren, it's as pointless as getting a decent speed feat like naruto or bleach. They downplay it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah no doubt that he would get owned by all the star commanders higher ranked than him, besides maybe carpo since i don't think she is combat oriented. I mean the guy is hot headed and barely wants to use rise...but i wouldn't credit shiner for being a combat genius, he is so fucking hax the fact that he got his arm broken in the middle of his special was full of lolz.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 20, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Dude might as well you stop trying to get speed feats for psyren, it's as pointless as getting a decent speed feat like naruto or bleach. They downplay it.



that was my point actually. but the speed difference in psyren isn't like "your 2x faster than me lolzolzolzozlzolzol". as long as you activate rise and paying attention you shouldn't be out right speed blitz.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> that was my point actually. but the speed difference in psyren isn't like "your 2x faster than me lolzolzolzozlzolzol". as long as you activate rise and paying attention you shouldn't be out right speed blitz.



True that, dholaki is pretty fast he was able to dodge MD lance i give him credit for that.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 20, 2010)

I see Kellogem and Wuzzman said my thoughts.  I'm content now


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 20, 2010)

So am I the only one who thinks Kagetora is gonna show up to fight Junas?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2010)

i don't think Kagetora is strong enough to fight junas he was almost killed against Inui and the guys where miroku had under his control.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 20, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i don't think Kagetora is strong enough to fight junas he was almost killed against Inui and the guys where miroku had under his control.



well he was severely injured by Lan and Haruhiko before that.


and read this
Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki (Manga Fox)
Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki (Manga Fox)

"someday we'll settle this... I'll definately beat you!"

Kagetora and Junas formed a clear rivalry in the present. They were pretty equally matched(maybe slight advantage to Junas, but Haruhiko intervened so we won't know for sure)

To me this seems like forshadowing that they would have their real fight in the future.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> well he was severely injured by Lan and Haruhiko before that.
> 
> 
> and read this
> ...



maybe who knows. but i do hope him and matsuri show up at root and help out.


----------



## Harihara (Apr 20, 2010)

dammit I await the day when Matsuri goes all out it has to happen


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 20, 2010)

Harihara said:


> dammit I await the day when Matsuri goes all out it has to happen



I doubt Junas can handle that much pwnage. :ho

It'll be reserved for Grana or Miroku


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2010)

wonder who grana will fight is going to fight his powers are insane. wonder if he is still looking for ageha like he was the last time they were in the future after shiner told him about MD. matsuri vs him will be interesting.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 21, 2010)

^Marie, since they both have telekinesis 

but seriously. He'll probably fight either Ageha or Matsuri.

or he'll turn good. If any of the WISE switch sides, he seems the most likely


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 21, 2010)

SPOILERS!

Translated by Hai_Priesty

*Spoiler*: __ 



32 名前： 名無しさん＠chs 2010/04/21(水) 16:40:32 ID:t4hPSzhc0
ＣＡＬＬ，１１６　”スカージ”
Call 116 : Scourge

逃げ惑う根の人々！
Confused Root residents fleeing!

迫る禁人種・・・逃げる住人・・・
根の住民『きゃああ！！』『全員２番格納庫へ早く！！』
ラン『みんなを安全な場所へ俺が転送する　急げ』
だれか『B-06区画まで全封鎖』
Tavoo fleet appraoching.... residents fleeing...
"Kyaaaa!!" "everyone go to Warehouse 2 now!!"
Lan : Everyone be quick! I'll get you out to a safe place!
(Someone) : We've secured all areas until B-06.

カイル準備体操をしつつ・・・
カイル『さあ闘るか』
黒髪『うォう♪死にたがり発見』
女『可愛いけど馬鹿なのね』
あご『哀しいネェ５対１で勝てるとでも？スカージはそんなに甘くないよミスター』
Kyle flexing and getting ready....
Kyle : Come let's battle!
Black hair : Uhuh! Someone help this suicidal guy here!
Woman : He looks cute but is a idiot!
Heavy chin: Bad for you, but don't you realize you're 5 against 1? Scourge is no pushover!

カイル（全員が避難するまでここを通すわけにゃいかねーーー）『そうかいじゃあ　お前からボコボコにしてやるよ　アゴ　つーか　覚悟できた奴からかかってこいや』
黒髪『かは☆』
あご『フー』
Kyle : (Can't let a single one goes through until everyone had evacuated....) We'll see - and I'll kick every of your asses starting from you - guy, are you ready?
Black hair : Ha!
Heavy chin : Huu.

アゴ女黒髪VSカイル・・・
あご『それなりに・・・ライズは出来るんだろうネェ・・・？』
Heavy chin, woman and Dark hair vs Kyle...
Heavy chin : Not bad, your Rise...!

飛び掛る三人・・・体術での戦闘・・・
黒髪『お♪このブロックお前の能力かァ？』
The trio charged at Kyle and they're in fist battle...
Black Hair : And that block's your special ability huh!?

アゴすごいパンチ・・・黒髪コイン飛ばし・・・女なんかジャラジャラした感じの・・・で攻撃・・・
カイル『ほーほーやるじゃんお前ら』
女『意外と速いじゃない』
黒髪『テンメーコラ余裕ブッこいてんじゃねーぞ』
デルボロ『・・・・・・』
Heavy chin punched full force..... Black hair charged at him.... the woman attacked with her jingling chain.....
Kyle : Ho, ho! You're worthy opponents!
Woman : He's faster than I thought.
Balck hair : Brat - don't pretend you're above us yet!
Delboro : .........

前に出るデルボロ・・・
デルボロ『そいつに構うなここは俺一人に任せて先に行け！！　これは時間稼ぎだ！！グズグズしていると他の生存者に逃亡を計られるぞ！！』
Delboro got in front....
Delboro : Don't hang around with him already - let me deal with him alone!! I'm sure he's just a front!! People are running away as of now!!

黒髪・女・あご・へんなのの順？・・・
デルボロ『アッシュ　ネッカ　バーリィ　オド　全員さっさと行け！！！』
飛ぶ４人・・・
カイル『！！！』（いかせるかよ！！）
(Name at this order - Dark Hair, woman, heavy chin, face unseen?)
Delboro : Arshu, Nekka, Barri, Odo - chase them down!!!
The four runs....
Kyle : !!! (No way I'll let them go!!)

ドアをふさぐように・・・
カイル『”極装甲”』
Just like a door jamming shut...
Kyle : 極装甲!

変なのがこん棒で・・・極装甲を壊す・・・
カイル『何だアイツ！！？』
デルボロ『それよりも自分の心配をした方がいい』
カイル『アァ！？この間俺にブッ飛ばされたテメェが何言ってやがる！？』
A weird pole like attack comes... and the gate-like structure gets smashed...
Kyle : What!!?
Delboro : You should worry about yourself!
Kyle : Aah!? I'm hearing things from the guy I sent flying just now!!

カイルパンチ・・・
デルボロ『そんなものか』
Kyle punches...
Delboro : That's all you have?

デルボロお返しパンチ・・・
デルボロ『今度は本気で相手をしよう　スカージ　リーダーのデルボロだ』
カイル『かッ　くそ』
Delboro punched back...
Delboro : Get serious this time - I'm Delboro the Leader if Scourge!
Kyle : Kaa! Damn!

走るスカージ・・・
カイル（急がねェとヤバい！！）『面白えッ！！　どっちがマジで強ェか　ハッキリさせようぜ！！』
Scourge dashing away at the same time.....
Kyle : (If I don't do something now all hell breaks loose!!) Great! Whoever is stronger we'll know in no time!!

互いの
プライドを
懸け・・・
激突ッ！！！
With their pride at stake... Charge!!!
次号、力と力の真っ向勝負
Next week : Battle of two great powers!



Note :
1. 極装甲.... Kanji awaiting, for the millionth time.....
2. I'm thinking the four Scourge will : first two met with Fu and Kabuto tag as they pass the escape route to B warehouse and next two Ageha & Amamiya pair in front of warehouse - I'm not the only one right!? (Marie and Van's with Granny so no battle yet until Junas?)
3. I wonder what Shiner is doing now......





*Spoiler*: __ 



We got names for the other Scourge!

Looks like the reason Kyle was so  last chapter was that he failed at not letting the others get away.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 21, 2010)

I figured as much, there was no way that kyle would be defeated by a single scourge, and only the leader was worthy enough to keep him for awhile

For anyone who was underestimating kyle 
I'm pretty sure Kyle is one of Iwashiro's favorites.

Yeh and that was my first guess too
Fuu and Kabuto against two scourge or even three since Fuu seems to need to have more hype, present fuu is on the level of Kyle and it would really be a downgrade if Fuu can barely beat one scourge who isn't even a leader


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 21, 2010)

so Kyle will only fight with Delboro, good so far; I wouldnt mind if Delboro would kill him (wont happen thought).

the little skirmish with the other Scourge members is nice as well.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I figured as much, there was no way that kyle would be defeated by a single scourge, and only the leader was worthy enough to keep him for awhile
> 
> For anyone who was underestimating kyle
> I'm pretty sure Kyle is one of Iwashiro's favorites.
> ...



Fuu hasn't shine at all really. She is almost the female version of Dholaki, in both personality and burst. Her burst is an inferior version of explosia in my book (at the least the way she uses it), though granted her range is significantly larger. We haven't seen her use rise besides the declaration of war video. Yeah she needs the hype, but she is a super long range fighter, with close quarter potential (you *really *wouldn't want to be standing next to her when she explodes) but she gets hot headed and panics when she is in trouble. I like to see how they write her fights this time around.


----------



## Penance (Apr 21, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> So am I the only one who thinks Kagetora is gonna show up to fight Junas?



That'd be pretty sweet...


Oh, and excellent spoilers, as usual...


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 21, 2010)

Spoilers look good and I agree about how the fights are likely to break down from here. I don't necessarily think Fu has been unimpressive, though. In the Revised future/past she did not seem overwhelmed by Dholaki and I think it is safe to assume that she managed to stand her ground at least for a little while before Junas took action. She was also at a disadvantage against a speedy opponent, that also packs power and that has been the only real fight we have seen her in. 

At the same time, her future version doesn't appear to be as versatile and I still wonder what she will be creating in the more enclosed quarters of Root rather than out in the open as she has been. The location would seem to work against her abilities, especially if it ends up resembling a tag match with Kabuto scurrying about. 

I would like to see Marie fight just because she really hasn't besides having a Gohan-esque explosion at Usui. In eight years, she has to have figured something out with her PSI besides picking things up and throwing them, right?


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anyone seen this--



EDIT: Sorry bout the size.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 21, 2010)

that is a pretty sweet looking Ageha/naruto design.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2010)

Hat Hair said:


> Spoilers look good and I agree about how the fights are likely to break down from here. I don't necessarily think Fu has been unimpressive, though. In the Revised future/past she did not seem overwhelmed by Dholaki and I think it is safe to assume that she managed to stand her ground at least for a little while before Junas took action. She was also at a disadvantage against a speedy opponent, that also packs power and that has been the only real fight we have seen her in.
> 
> At the same time, her future version doesn't appear to be as versatile and I still wonder what she will be creating in the more enclosed quarters of Root rather than out in the open as she has been. The location would seem to work against her abilities, especially if it ends up resembling a tag match with Kabuto scurrying about.
> 
> I would like to see Marie fight just because she really hasn't besides having a Gohan-esque explosion at Usui. In eight years, she has to have figured something out with her PSI besides picking things up and throwing them, right?



Well to say that Fuu chan sucks verses speedy opponents is like saying she sucks against anyone who bothers using rise. For example that beast guy wasn't moving particular fast, just faster than Fuu's really slow pedobear. To be fair Grana TK is simply throwing things as well, especially considering that his ultimate move is basically picking up light and throwing it at someone. Its just that Grana uses raw force as oppose to Marie who uses her precision. For example if Maria fought like Grana than Vigo charging at her would have been met with raw burst of psy (which she is technically capable of since her Usui feat is similiar to past-Grana's bridge feat). Instead she became hesitant and was flustered. TK is pretty boring for me, either its two strong making every fight one sided lolzlolz, or used in a way that it is soo limited it is no longer practical.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 21, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Well to say that Fuu chan sucks verses speedy opponents is like saying she sucks against anyone who bothers using rise. For example that beast guy wasn't moving particular fast, just faster than Fuu's really slow pedobear. To be fair Grana TK is simply throwing things as well, especially considering that his ultimate move is basically picking up light and throwing it at someone. Its just that Grana uses raw force as oppose to Marie who uses her precision. For example if Maria fought like Grana than Vigo charging at her would have been met with raw burst of psy (which she is technically capable of since her Usui feat is similiar to past-Grana's bridge feat). Instead she became hesitant and was flustered. TK is pretty boring for me, either its two strong making every fight one sided lolzlolz, or used in a way that it is soo limited it is no longer practical.



Well, Kyle wasn't blitzing the guy, so I think his beast had to have some degree of speed going for it. And it isn't just about the speed, it is also about the ability to break her defense; if it only had one of those things then the outcome would have been different. But that is just speculation.

I think Grana's sunbeam o' doom was the precision I was talking about. Any telekinetic can pick up solid, tangible items or debris, but to manipulate molecules or light? That is incredibly skilled and something like that (not the same thing) is what I wouldn't mind seeing from Marie. But you are right about telekinesis being really boring and straightforward or incredibly cheap. It is why I am a bit worried about her since we already have three telekinetics and two of them are already confirmed as being among the strongest in the verse.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2010)

Hat Hair said:


> Well, Kyle wasn't blitzing the guy, so I think his beast had to have some degree of speed going for it. And it isn't just about the speed, it is also about the ability to break her defense; if it only had one of those things then the outcome would have been different. But that is just speculation.
> 
> I think Grana's sunbeam o' doom was the precision I was talking about. Any telekinetic can pick up solid, tangible items or debris, but to manipulate molecules or light? That is incredibly skilled and something like that (not the same thing) is what I wouldn't mind seeing from Marie. But you are right about telekinesis being really boring and straightforward or incredibly cheap. It is why I am a bit worried about her since we already have three telekinetics and two of them are already confirmed as being among the strongest in the verse.



Yeah thx for catching my bad wording, Grana has more precision no doubt. Marie is simply restraint, which works in some cases (non lethal force) and not in other cases (crazy psyco trying to put hand through chest). The more I think about it the less and less i feel that Fuu and Marie are combat oriented. With Marie being more of an artillery piece and Fuu being a super long ranged sniper.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> Has anyone seen this--
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sorry bout the size.



ya it was part of the 10 years anniversary naruto book. many other manga artist drew him.

chapter looks good. kyle having some trouble.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 21, 2010)

Hah I just realised after I had gone to bed that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Delboro has powers which can break Material High. Last time Kyle came up against and opponent like that (Taiga) he was able to swap and fight someone else, sadly this time he can't do that.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 21, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Hah I just realised after I had gone to bed that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes!  So he can't be blitzed by Kyle and his Burst is strong against Kyle's?!  New fave villain!






~Ageha~ said:


> ya it was part of the 10 years anniversary naruto book. many other manga artist drew him.



Oh I was wondering about that...


----------



## migukuni (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I miss the Fuu that makes Kyle shat with fear


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, other then the super long range attacks on Shiner, Frederica has never fought seriously.

We shouldn't underestimate her


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, SSJ3 Delboro


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 22, 2010)

Who all agree psyren is like DBZ? I mean they power up like DBZ they fight like DBZ, they even have a sayian features, when a sayian gets hurt they become stronger right? Look at this Chapter 111 he said after he was heal he became stronger.....hmmmm


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 22, 2010)

What 'hmm' is there to it. Not DBZ'ish at all imo. Whenever I see long hair bursting with power I think about Dragon Ball, but I don't see any reason to say that the whole manga is similiar(actually we can say that every battle-like manga is somewhat similiar to DB).

And no, they don't fight like in DBZ.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a scene that reminds me about DBZ Chapter 111 yea i agree most mangas fight like dbz but psyren has a bit more dbz feeling to it.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 22, 2010)

maybe rise and close range fights involving rise are a bit DBZish, otherwise as similar to DBZ as other shounen fights.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> maybe rise and close range fights involving rise are a bit DBZish, otherwise as similar to DBZ as other shounen fights.



Agreed, So delboro was holding back all this time. Lol at kyle quote ( I'm hearing things from the guy I sent flying just now) Kyle punches.... Delboro : That's all you have? Lol kyle fail.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 22, 2010)

its time for Kyle to lose some face.. he was cocky again saying things like he will kick all of scourges asses and dont expect to leave root alive. and in the end he is still fighting with one member (even if he is the leader at the same time).

now that I think about it they are fighting at the entrance, so when Junas arrives, he will meet Kyle. I expect Junas to slaughter Kyle after he defeats Delboro.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

GAH! 

the wait is killing me!

how much longer?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 22, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> This is a scene that reminds me about DBZ Chapter 111 yea i agree most mangas fight like dbz but psyren has a bit more dbz feeling to it.



DBZ isn't bad. It actually holds up many years later. I was 20 when I decided to re watch the dbz anime and i realized that I was actually enjoying myself, granted I didn't bother watching any filler (having to go so far as to skip filler portions of nonfiller episodes), but I haven't seen dbz since i was a kid. Watching the cell saga and seeing cell hunt down people gave me chills. I welcome a manga that can borrow from the good elements of dbz.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 23, 2010)

I want to read this chapter so bad.....Damit hurry up =), hey do you guys think Psyren surpass bleach, naruto an one piece in story plot an epicness?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

story plot wise? not much, since its a little bit similar to gantz and other future to past type manga's.

But its still way better than a lot of other manga's... Epicness, hmmm... since I just reread Gintama I can't really say (If you've read Gintama then you'd know what I mean)


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 23, 2010)

migukuni said:


> story plot wise? not much, since its a little bit similar to gantz and other future to past type manga's.



You say that as if the HST were original. Surely you don't think Bleach has a better plot then Psyren?



migukuni said:


> But its still way better than a lot of other manga's... Epicness, hmmm... since I just reread Gintama I can't really say (If you've read Gintama then you'd know what I mean)



Is Gintama good? I read the first couple chapters but I found it pretty boring. I know I shouldn't judge it so early but I wasn't entertained. idk, maybe I'm just missing something

As for Psyren, it's had a couple pretty epic moments. But its too early for it to compete with the HST


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> You say that as if the HST were original. Surely you don't think Bleach has a better plot then Psyren?



Plot wise, its the type of manga, that people with wild imaginations would have... and for that I like it. But its too early in the series for it to be considered having a very good plot, but yes the plot is good. Being fare to bleach, the plot in the first arcs was pretty decent.



> Is Gintama good? I read the first couple chapters but I found it pretty boring. I know I shouldn't judge it so early but what I read wasn't entertaining at all. idk, maybe I'm just missing something
> 
> As for Psyren, it's had a couple pretty epic moments. But its too early for it to compete with the HST



Yes its good, it has funny moments, sad moments, angry moments and just stupid moments. But I love it, especially when they go to drama and united front of Kabuki cho in this current arc made me really happy, its like watching a rally that you know they're right on what they're fighting for


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 23, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Plot wise, its the type of manga, that people with wild imaginations would have... and for that I like it. But its too early in the series for it to be considered having a very good plot, but yes the plot is good. Being fare to bleach, the plot in the first arcs was pretty decent.



true, I often forget that I used to really like bleach. 



migukuni said:


> Yes its good, it has funny moments, sad moments, angry moments and just stupid moments. But I love it, especially when they go to drama and united front of Kabuki cho in this current arc made me really happy, its like watching a rally that you know they're right on what they're fighting for



Alright, I'm definately gonna read it then.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 23, 2010)

I love psyren because it's similar to a bunch of animes i love watching as a child growing up like DBZ, yu yu hakusho, tenchi mixed in one. I think all psyren is lacking is comedy.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

I like Psyren because of Ageha x Oboro


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 23, 2010)

^I shouldve known :ho

speaking of which, we need more Oboro. He's one of the main characters but hes been gone almost half the manga now


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

But my fave character is Teen Kyle, Teen Fuu, Ageha, Asaga

Asaga x Tatsuo
Ageha x Oboro
Kyle x Shao
Grana x Miroku


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2010)

Unneeded information.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

oh... but I love you too Darth pek


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 23, 2010)

enough with the disgusting yoai pairings please.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't mind Fuu x Marie though
master and servant 

but but... I love the Vector god Accelerator too


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 23, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Asaga x Tatsuo



Seems to be the most popular evar.



> Ageha x Oboro



Exists.



> Kyle x Shao



Doesn't exist as much as I thought.



> Grana x Miroku



Totally exists.



>


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

Asaga x Tatsuo
and 
Ageha x Oboro

Im pretty sure is made by Iwashiro for yaoi fan service

Kyle x Shao 
are for the shota-cons

Grana x Miroku
is just 
who wouldn't want Grana's manly man...


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 23, 2010)

Ageha X Amamiya

Matsuri X Kagetora

Shao X Marie

Kyle X Fu-chan (how awesome would this one be?!)


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> Ageha X Amamiya
> 
> Matsuri X Kagetora
> 
> Shao X Marie



I dislike cannon 



> Kyle X Fu-chan (how awesome would this one be?!)



Either Kyle x Ageha or Kyle x Shao
if not then Kyle is mine


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 23, 2010)

Matsuri X Amemiya and/or Abyss. Am I the only one who ships this?  Matsuri X Kagetora is pretty cool as well.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 23, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I dislike cannon



Sorry, I like Canon more than Fanon, except when Canon fails... Fuck you, Harry Potter!



Waveblade said:


> Matsuri X Amemiya and/or Abyss. Am I the only one who ships this?  Matsuri X Kagetora is pretty cool as well.





Why have I never thought of that before?! Matsuri X Abyss is probably the hottest pairing that could come outta this manga!

Shit, I want a doujinshi, and I want it NAO!!!


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

black love... choco love


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 23, 2010)

its all about 

Marie X Vigo

Junas X Caprico

Dholaki X Amamiya


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 23, 2010)

I can understand Marie X Vigo and Junas X Caprico but how does Dholaki X Amamiya work? Just curious, (wouldn't it be more like Amemiya x Shiner?) 

PS: I wanted an Abyss/Yusaka fight, full of crazy and weird ass flirting. I was disappointed.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted Dholaki to have a girl  poor guy is surrounded by tavoos and other guys, and Shiner is gay anyway.

but now that I think about it Frederica X Dholaki would be a better choice, similar burst, similar mentality.

yeah, Yusaka X Abyss would had been awesome. but I support Abyss X Kabutos inner pokemon.

btw, which do you guys prefer, Amamiya X Ageha or Marie X Ageha?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 23, 2010)

Well this is an interesting topic.

my favorite is Marie x everyone. It's canon


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 23, 2010)

Well there is no chapter as of yet and shipping is always a reliable topic to fall back on. That said I agree with your statement about Marie. pek

As for Amamiya X Ageha vs. Marie X Ageha?

I decided to take the third option, Amamiya X Marie. I swear I had some fanart for it saved somewhere...But seriously, currently I like Amamiya X Ageha better out of the other two.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 23, 2010)

isnt the raw supposed to come out already? 

the wait is killing me..


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, but where can you find a raw? Raw paradise and mangahelpers no longer post raws.

And I liked delboro's hair in the picture. I just wanna run my fingers through it.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like the scan is taking a while... Are we seriously talking about couples now???

......

Because if we are, I actually think ShaoxFu is an interesting combination. Really this is just based on their interactions when they were first introduced and the fact that they were the two that shared the knowledge of how to stream burst. There was just something really subtle in the way that they interacted for the most part. Of course, since they haven't done much together sense and given Shao's obvious interest in Marie... Still, I like it.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 23, 2010)

Ageha x Amamiya is how I roll but really its just refreshing to have a main character not completely clueless to the females around him and how they all want a piece.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 23, 2010)

^yeah, Ageha is one of the few shounen protagonists can be proven to be hetero. 

I love how half the guys in the manga want to get in Marie's pants


----------



## Gabe (Apr 23, 2010)

to bad ageha is not after future marie she imo is the hottest girl in the manga


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 23, 2010)

^ I agree.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 23, 2010)

Chapter's out.

Inb4 Kyle 
*Spoiler*: __ 



loses


----------



## Gabe (Apr 23, 2010)

good chapter next one looks good wonder what kyle will do


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 23, 2010)

I love the fast pace of these fights, the mangaka gets the awesome across not too many 'but wait!' moments. Just straight ass whopping


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 23, 2010)

very DBZish chapter. impressive destructive power demonstrated by Scourge.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 23, 2010)

i like the fights is this manga a lot. they are fast paced best in shonen


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2010)

_Kyle will never 

_
*Spoiler*: __ 



LOSE


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 23, 2010)

now Im afraid Scourge wont have any original / special power just random destructive blasts / hits.

and...
Kyle must die!


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 23, 2010)

awesome chapter 

no dramatic pauses or "but wait!" moments, just a straight up brawl. Kyle is a beast 



Kellögem said:


> now Im afraid Scourge wont have any original / special power just random destructive blasts / hits.
> 
> and...
> Kyle must die!



I very highly doubt any of them were going all out. Give it a little time before you judge them

and...
Kyle won't lose 
though delboro is pretty awesome



~Ageha~ said:


> to bad ageha is not after future marie she imo is the hottest girl in the manga



idk, I'm starting to take a liking to the scourge chick.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 23, 2010)

This chapter was f%^&ng amazing, loved it. Hope neither kyle or delboro dies, kyle man handle those 3 scourge. Iwashiro Toshiaki  inspiration is officially DBZ i knew it! it makes this manga much better.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2010)

here


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess the fight will conclude next chapter. I would prefer kyle being defeated but surviving the defeat. I liked a lot of the panels in this chapter, including the picture of scourge coming around the corner. 

So next week the cover of volume 11 will be revealed. I wonder who will be on it? Maybe the convo can shift from parings to _who do you think will be on the cover of volume 11?_


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 23, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> here



my exact thoughts 

her and Marie need to fight, NOW!


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> my exact thoughts
> 
> her and Marie need to fight, NOW!



the fanservice...will be over 9000.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2010)

Good chapter, but the scan quality made it a little difficult to tell what everyone's power was when they were heading up against Kyle.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2010)

As long as it takes I guess.

At least we still get scans. There are other manga not as lucky anymore.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay, before I read the chap, I was getting a bit annoyed with people saying it had a DBZ feel to it (even if it was in a good way).  But I have to agree with that now that I saw the chap.

It was a very satisfying chap.  It actually answered a question that's been nagging me for a bit.  Can Rise and Burst be used simultaneously?  It wasn't that clear to me since in most fights, it can look like fighters switch between the two. BUt here we have Kyle using Material High while using Rise to fight hand-to-hand.

Finally, we have names for all the Scourge members and also a brief look at their powers.  Ash used coins that exploded on impact.  He reminds me a bit of Gambit from X-Men.  The playing cards just adds to the similarity.  Nekka uses ridiculously long chain-like whips.  Not really all that interesting, but I trust Toshiaki-sensei will not leave the extent of her abilities at just that.  Bari's a bruiser, plain and simple.  My jaw dropped when he punched through  Kyle's Burst and used it as a projectile.  Odo has some club looking thing that he used to smash Material High too. 

People powering up in this chap reminded me not only of DBZ, but an anime called Shadow Skill too.  Anyone heard of this one, it's kinda old?

As far as future match-ups go, I think they'll break down like this--

Ash vs. Haruhiko

Fu-chan vs. Nekka

Bari vs. Ageha

Amamiya vs. Odo

Junas vs. I dunno...


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2010)

Junas vs everyone or junas vs marie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2010)

Junas vs the blood of his enemies cause that's all that's left before he even begins.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Junas vs the blood of his enemies cause that's all that's left before he even begins.



seriously. Kyle is more or less the strongest good guy in root, but he's having trouble with Delboro. They'll probably end up being almost equal.

They can't possibly defeat Junas without outside help, unless Ageha gets some crazy motha-fuckin powerup


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 24, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> They can't possibly defeat Junas without outside help, unless Ageha gets some crazy motha-fuckin powerup



I really don't want that to happen.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 24, 2010)

Kagetora would also be a good choice, maybe Matsuri/Kagetora tag team.

In other news I figured out who Odo (Faceless guy) is.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 24, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> I really don't want that to happen.



Agreed, a powerup like that would be too rediculous. 

I'm guessing that Kagetora/Matsuri will show up, but then again that seems a little predictable


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 24, 2010)

here


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 24, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Kagetora would also be a good choice, maybe Matsuri/Kagetora tag team.
> 
> In other news I figured out who Odo (Faceless guy) is.



Oh shit, the stig is with the wise? Root is fucked.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 24, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> seriously. Kyle is more or less the strongest good guy in root, but he's having trouble with Delboro. They'll probably end up being almost equal.
> 
> They can't possibly defeat Junas without outside help, unless Ageha gets some crazy motha-fuckin powerup



I think shao is the strongest in root


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm not to sure who's stronger between Kyle and Shao (the fanboy in me wants to say Kyle).  Kyle's powers are very versatile, with strong defensive and offensive applications.  Shao abilities, however, really depend on what his opponent brings to the table.  Do we know if in all the time together Kyle has found out a way to keep himself from being read by Shao's Shinra Banshou?  They've been sparring with each other for over a decade.  If we'll ever find out the answer, it'll be in the Present when they're kids.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 24, 2010)

I like how Kyle refers to groups of people as "you lot," it amuses.

Psyren does seem to be turning a bit DBZ-ish and I am not too sure what I think about that. I really don't want every character to be a super martial artist, though presumably Scourge is that way partially due to Junas' influence. I just hope this doesn't lead to a change in the way fights play out. Marie actually seems like she might be a good match for the more weapon reliant members even though I don't think we have ever seen her use Rise, have we? Amamiya matching Odo would also be a nice bit of hype for her weapon given what the latter did to Kyle's defense.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 24, 2010)

Hat Hair said:


> I like how Kyle refers to groups of people as "you lot," it amuses.



Yeah, I laughed at that too 



Hat Hair said:


> Psyren does seem to be turning a bit DBZ-ish and I am not too sure what I think about that.



I have to admit it did look like it, but it's to be expected when dealing with Burst/Rise-Types.  Remember, how it looked when Kagetora fought Junas?  But I'm sure that it won't completely dissolve into a DBZ-clone, if that's what you're thinking.



Hat Hair said:


> I really don't want every character to be a super martial artist, though presumably Scourge is that way partially due to Junas' influence. I just hope this doesn't lead to a change in the way fights play out.



Well, most of the characters have some fighting experience, be it true martial arts (Shao), street-fighting (Ageha, Hiryuu, Kyle), weapons (Amamiya).  It's gonna look like they all know what they doing to us, the readers.



Hat Hair said:


> Marie actually seems like she might be a good match for the more weapon reliant members even though I don't think we have ever seen her use Rise, have we? *Amamiya matching Odo would also be a nice bit of hype for her weapon given what the latter did to Kyle's defense.*



That's exactly the reason I picked them to fight


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 24, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I think shao is the strongest in root



Either way, they don't stand a chance against Junas


----------



## Blade (Apr 24, 2010)

If they fight Junas the only thing will wait for them is death(except from a cliche power up, then things are gonna change)


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 24, 2010)

Well Ageha is technically already the strongest, hell if she get's to tough just unleash an out of control MD.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 24, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Well Ageha is technically already the strongest, hell if *she* get's to tough just unleash an out of control MD.



she? :ho

His base MD isn't unstoppable. In the present Matsuri stopped it pretty easily.


----------



## cbus05 (Apr 24, 2010)

I think Kyle would beat Shao in a 1v1 fight, but that doesn't mean Kyle is stronger, I just think Shao would be weakest vs. a strong rise type, or a strong trance types. Shao is the best counter to an advanced burst user. I don't think his abilities can cancel rise. I imagine he could still read Kyle's moves before they happen, but I'm not sure if that would matter due to Kyle simply being so much faster.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't think Kyle is faster than Shao, at least to the point where mind reading is meaningless. Kyle is a born fighter, he has been fighting using only his instincts since he was young and he has been learning how to think and punch at the same time. Actually more like think, use burst, and punch at the same time.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 24, 2010)

totally out of blue, tell me if this isnt cute??
c.13


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 24, 2010)

c.13

binktopia to the rescue :ho

much better quality


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 24, 2010)

I think one of the Elmore kids should lose at least, would get pretty old if they always managed to win.. We'll see...

Personally I'm not that fond of pure power fights, Kyles style just isn't that interesting...


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 24, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> I think one of the Elmore kids should lose at least, would get pretty old if they always managed to win.. We'll see...
> 
> Personally I'm not that fond of pure power fights, Kyles style just isn't that interesting...



he's the only good guy, next to Kagetora, who fights like that.

I can see why you might not like it, but it's pretty rare in Psyren so I don't mind at all.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 24, 2010)

Kyle fights with  and that all that needs to be said pussies.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 24, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> she? :ho
> 
> His base MD isn't unstoppable. In the present Matsuri stopped it pretty easily.



I meant shit, and MD is practically unstable in a fight if your using psy. What chapter did Matsuri stop it as I don?t remember that and there is no way it was a fully unleashed MD or I would have remembered that.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 24, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I meant shit, and MD is practically unstable in a fight if your using psy. What chapter did Matsuri stop it as I don?t remember that and there is no way it was a fully unleashed MD or I would have remembered that.



c.13

true, it was in the present day and Ageha wasn't going all out.

But this still proves that MD isn't unstoppable.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 24, 2010)

So is it possible that Delboro, and the rest of the scourge, would be at the same level, or even stronger, than Dholaki?


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 24, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> he's the only good guy, next to Kagetora, who fights like that.
> 
> I can see why you might not like it, but it's pretty rare in Psyren so I don't mind at all.



True, I wasn't trying to imply otherwise. And it's not like I hate it, I just don't find that much entertainment in it. 

I want Shiner back soon, he needs to do something, and his defeat was an injustice...


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 24, 2010)

^I'm sure Shiner will own plenty of ass once he gets serious 



nick1689 said:


> So is it possible that Delboro, and the rest of the scourge, would be at the same level, or even stronger, than Dholaki?



At this point Delboro has already proven himself stronger. Hell, his punches do more damage then most of Dholaki's explosions (c.13) and he's about as fast as Kyle.

Junas and Dholaki were the two with Miroku during the declaration of war. Dholaki may have attained that position merely because of how he helped before the Scourge were even created.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 24, 2010)

I think Kyle is gonna lose this fight.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 25, 2010)

kyle will win it will be like with shao that looked like he was going to lose and then ended up winning


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 25, 2010)

Kyle never looks like he is losing.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2010)

Shall we place bets?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 25, 2010)

^whoever loses has to use a set chosen by the winners?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2010)

That would work fine. Shall I start collecting names? 

*Betting Pool*

*Kyle Wins*
Tenacious Lee
nick1689
migukuni
Penance
Adagio
Darth

*Delboro Wins*
Waveblade
Kell?gem Kell?gem (Chickened Out then decided get back into the game.)
Tayimus

*Rules*

A double KO/Tie or interruption by third party will mean nobody wins.
However if in the event of the above a clear winner can be found prior, the win will be given to said party.
Penalty for losing this bet is yet to be announced.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 25, 2010)

^I'll get it started then

1 vote for Kyle


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2010)

Added. Also added link to the betting pool in my signature.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 25, 2010)

Chuck me on the list for Kyle winning


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 25, 2010)

I bet for Delboro winning (even thought I dont really believe in it, but still..)

what if its a double ko?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 25, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> I bet for Delboro winning (even thought I dont really believe in it, but still..)
> 
> what if its a double ko?



a tie or an interruption means nobody wins.

Though if there is a clear winner before the interruption, then it should count as a win


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2010)

^That sounds fair. So what shall happen to the winners and losers?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 25, 2010)

^hmmm...

the winners can create any set they want and the losers have to use it for a week. does that sound fair?

You can personalize it. for example, if one of the losers really hates Sasuke, then I would make them a very yaoi Narusasu set.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 25, 2010)

add me to Kyle wins

the loser wears a yaoi set for a week (my choice)


----------



## zoff (Apr 25, 2010)

I think Kyle will win too. Don't count me in on the bet though, nothing can make me wear a yaoi set.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 25, 2010)

If kyle wins, anyone who is against him will cry blood (because I the Yaoi Princess is gonna make the punishment)

edit: seriously though I want to make the set for Nick


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2010)

*Adds*

You don't scare me, Yaoi princess.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 25, 2010)

I dont want your yaoi set migu


----------



## migukuni (Apr 25, 2010)

@waveblade that's because you haven't seen what I can do yet

@nick  your lucky we're on the same side


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2010)

But what set should there be if Kyle loses?


----------



## zoff (Apr 25, 2010)

Such a thing won't happen.  I just can't think of a better punishment than a SasuSaku set lol.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 25, 2010)

Put me down for Delboro.  I love an underdog. Cue Eye of the Tiger!

Seriously, though, I'm expecting _someone_ in Root to lose.  It just _can't_ be a complete stomp for them.  The fact that Kyle seems too overconfident just makes me believe it'll be him that takes the loss.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 25, 2010)

Just have the group of winners to decide together what sort of set the losers should wear for a week.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank god I'm on Migukuni's side 

I do hope that some of the Scourge win their fights though


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 25, 2010)

meh, the stake is kind of unfair cause kyle still has a better chance to win than delboro. no wonder everyone says Kyle, he is a protagonist and a main character.

so it should be like wearing the winners set for a week for anyone voting Delboro and losing and wearing the winners set for 1 month for anyone voting Kyle and losing.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 25, 2010)

I say Fire girl wins but not without help (whenever she comes, which I guess would be next)


----------



## Gabe (Apr 25, 2010)

i vote for kyles to  win


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 25, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> meh, the stake is kind of unfair cause kyle still has a better chance to win than delboro. no wonder everyone says Kyle, he is a protagonist and a main character.
> 
> so it should be like wearing the winners set for a week for anyone voting Delboro and losing and wearing the winners set for 1 month for anyone voting Kyle and losing.



having doubts about your decision? :ho

but yeah, Delboro is the underdog here. At the same time there are more votes for Kyle so people voting for Delboro get a bigger reward if they win


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, we have an extra week to ponder this. PS: If you do want to be added to the betting pool make sure to say so, as adding anyone who states a preference would be foolhardy.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 25, 2010)

mm, than I guess I quit, I wound glady wear the winners set except yaoi.. I wouldnt risk wearing a yaoi set for a week, the chances of delboro winning are not that good. I dont have good ideas to punish the losers if I'd win either.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 25, 2010)

^thats no fun

so anyways, lets talk about the manga lol

Who do you think Ageha will fight? I think either Bari or Odo.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm thinking about adding this to my list. I just need to know how good the actual story is. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> ^thats no fun
> 
> so anyways, lets talk about the manga lol
> 
> Who do you think Ageha will fight? I think either Bari or Odo.



It's a good question about Odo, due to the face concealment. Depending on who he fights, well get an idea of who he could be.

Could be Kagetora, but that would beg the question why Junas would keep him alive.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 25, 2010)

Ageha will fight with junas along with somebody else, maybe Kyle. Ash will fight with Kabuto, Barri will fight with Marie, Necca with frederica and Odo with Amamiya.



> I'm thinking about adding this to my list. I just need to know how good the actual story is. Can anyone tell me?



its pretty good for shounen, better than Naruto or Bleach imo. there is suspense, questions and the feeling that author is actually thinking ahead and doesnt come up with the story on the spot as the chapters come out.

its about time-traveling and trying to save the future from the apocalypse. with psy users with different abilities like X-men. the beginning is a bit gantzish. you will like it, everyone does.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 25, 2010)

Odo seem to have swords he may fight amamiya who got a new sword from the old lady elmore. ageha i don't have an idea yet who he will fight.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 25, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> ^thats no fun
> 
> so anyways, lets talk about the manga lol
> 
> Who do you think Ageha will fight? I think either Bari or Odo.



I would like for Amamiya to take on Odo and Ageha is going to have to confront Junas, I am sure. I actually think Fu and Kabuto will fight Necca, Ageha drops Ash without any difficulty and Marie fights Bari. I could see Junas running through Kyle, Shao and Ageha in any combination or one after the other in any order.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2010)

What kind of weapon does Odo have? It doesn't look like a sword, more like a long club thing or something.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 25, 2010)

At the very least, it seems everyone agrees Odo is going to fight Amamiya and Necca is going up against Fu/Kabuto.  I think Odo's weapon is a club too (I actually thought it was gun when I first saw him).  I'm wondering who he could be, though.  Is he someone we've already seen or someone new altogether?

As to the other fights, I personally think Ageha's gonna fight Varley and Ash is gonna fight Haruhiko (it seems people are forgetting this dude!).  Maybe Marie/Granny are gonna face Junas...?

One thing, Binktopia translates the name of the big guy in Scourge as "Varley".  What do y'all think of it?  I kinda like his name this way.  And I trust their scans a whole lot more than any others in Psyren's case.

@Kellogem- You chickened out?!


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 25, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> What kind of weapon does Odo have? It doesn't look like a sword, more like a long club thing or something.



It makes me think of a boat paddle, though for all practical purposes it might as well be considered a mace/cudgel. Either way, not exactly the coolest looking weapon...



Tayimus said:


> At the very least, it seems everyone agrees Odo is going to fight Amamiya and Necca is going up against Fu/Kabuto.  I think Odo's weapon is a club too (I actually thought it was gun when I first saw him).  I'm wondering who he could be, though.  Is he someone we've already seen or someone new altogether?



Could be someone we know, but not many would fit that profile. He could just be ugly, or maybe the helmet is part of his PSI.

I remembered Haruhiko and thought he might help out Marie since he seemed to have some intention to fight. I could see him being support, can't really imagine him being that strong. Might be Kabuto level, but I don't think that is really enough to go one-on-one with anyone. Really can't wait to see what happens with this.


----------



## Penance (Apr 25, 2010)

Put me down for Kyle winning...


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 25, 2010)

Haruhiko seems a lot more confident in his own strength now. Who knows, maybe he'll get a 1v1. Most likely he'll just support someone else.

Ageha, Amamiya, and Kabuto are all definately gonna have a fight. That leaves 1 scourge and Junas left. Though I won't be surprised if Ageha trashes one of the Scourge to debut a new MD technique


----------



## Garfield (Apr 25, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> What kind of weapon does Odo have? It doesn't look like a sword, more like a long club thing or something.


It looks like some kind of concentrated psi release hammer, kinda like the ability Tsunade has in Naruto


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 26, 2010)

Waveblade am hearing alot of psyren anime talks, but do you really think psyren can get an anime at 140+ chapters? some of my asian  buds are telling me psyren's getting an anime at 140+ chapters. I don't want to be getting hype for nothing, if you know anything about this plz tell.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 26, 2010)

^I doubt theres an anime planned yet. Volume sales aren't good enough, although they have been increasing


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> ^I doubt theres an anime planned yet. Volume sales aren't good enough, although they have been increasing



Oh thanks, but dam such a bummer.....I think psyren will do better in the US an not japan, japanese people looks like they prefer comedy over action thats why psyren isn't that popular in japan.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 26, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Waveblade am hearing alot of psyren anime talks, but do you really think psyren can get an anime at 140+ chapters? some of my asian  buds are telling me psyren's getting an anime at 140+ chapters. I don't want to be getting hype for nothing, if you know anything about this plz tell.





Tenacious Lee said:


> ^I doubt theres an anime planned yet. Volume sales aren't good enough, although they have been increasing



This kind of makes me think about Fairy Tail, even though the two aren't really comparable. Primarily I am wondering whether it would be possible for Psyren to have filler; I am not just talking about padding scenes, but actual arcs? Because even if the anime didn't happen until next year, filler would still be a reality, but Psyren's storyline seems too tight to really allow for filler. I guess they could insert random filler arcs that take place during the present, though. I actually wouldn't mind that too much if it were early enough, am still disappointed that it is taking so long for Hiryuu, Kabuto and Oboro to get further development or just being able to show off and be involved in the action.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 26, 2010)

Hat Hair said:


> This kind of makes me think about Fairy Tail, even though the two aren't really comparable. Primarily I am wondering whether it would be possible for Psyren to have filler; I am not just talking about padding scenes, but actual arcs? Because even if the anime didn't happen until next year, filler would still be a reality, but Psyren's storyline seems too tight to really allow for filler. I guess they could insert random filler arcs that take place during the present, though. I actually wouldn't mind that too much if it were early enough, am still disappointed that it is taking so long for Hiryuu, Kabuto and Oboro to get further development or just being able to show off and be involved in the action.



I was thinking about that too, but you just have to be creative.

They could create members of WISE in the present, like Yusaka, that never make it to the future. If you think about it that guy had absolutely no effect on the plot. Or Ageha could go on missions with Kagetora. They could have a mini-arc about what the Elmore Wood Kids did during the 8 years. In the future they could go on missions with the Elmore wood kids for all kinds of things


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey, I just thought of something, what do you guys think of Asuka being the one to face Junas?  At the very least, I wanna know the truth about him, if he has powers or not.  Internet Karate, my left buttcheek. 

And did anyone notice this?





The triumphant return of VICTORY STAMP!!!


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 26, 2010)

haha yeh I saw that. Good ol' victory stamp (i forgot it was called that, i thought he had named it something lulsy)

And who's Asuka again?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 26, 2010)

Ageha's dad (Really young looking and can punch Ageha across a room.)


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahh, thats right. Forgot his name aye. Wonder if we'll see him in the future?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 26, 2010)

Well it was said he was out doing field research. Methinks he might meet a crazy!Oboro along the way.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 26, 2010)

It would be okay with me if asuka helped kill a scourge, but not fighting 1v1 with junas.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 26, 2010)

What would you think if it turned out Asuka was a Grigori Number?  Maybe Number 2?

Another thing, in the Psyren Thread at MangaHelpers, a lotta people are saying it's possible Odo is actually Matsuri.  What do y'all think of this theory?

EDIT: WTF is up with all the Vegeta heads...?


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 26, 2010)

I doubt Odo is someone we already know, Psyren is not stupid as that.. i hate it when masked characters turn out to be characters from before. its cheap like amnesia or choosen one main characters, or bad antagonists / legendary warriors turning out to be parrents of the main character.

I hope Odo has just a big ass illumina core as a face or something. or he is butt ugly. maybe he is some kind of tavoo experiment.

something Im wondering about is the multiple illumina cores on scourge - maybe they affect their powers. like they have more than one ability, or something.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 26, 2010)

^agreed, I'd rather Odo be some ugly freak then someone we already know.

The multiple cores on the Scourge is interesting. They are all a lot smaller then usual. Maybe the WISE have developed a new kind of core that is better then the old ones. With Dholaki we learned that 2 cores means almost certain death within a year. Maybe the Scourge are the 0.5% that survived?


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 26, 2010)

or Oboro is working for the WISE now, he managed to implant a lot of illumina cores into himself thanks to his ability I guess. with him on their side the chances might be much better.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 26, 2010)

it would be interesting Odo being matsuri


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah, and Agehas sister at the same time. like after a fusion dance..


----------



## Gabe (Apr 26, 2010)

it is hard to figure out who junas will fight maybe they will all team up against him after they finish their fights or someone else is going to show up and be very powerful. maybe oboro or asaga became very powerful staying in the future.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 26, 2010)

I still think Deep Freeze is gonna show up towards the end :ho


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 26, 2010)

VOLUME 11 COVER


*Spoiler*: __ 





OMG Matsuri! pek (OTOH she looks like Ageha wearing a wig...)

...And Kagetora is chargin' his lazor. I wonder if this is going to be another half 'n half cover. Meaning the next bit on volume 12.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 26, 2010)

Matsuri is so Fing hot


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 26, 2010)

Love the new cover. Matsuri looks hot and Kagetora is all ITS OVER NINETHOUSAND. 

I'm still waiting for a WISE cover


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm predicting volume 12 will be the other half of the splash cover with grana and miroku. Volume 13 will likely cover all of the yusuka arc, so I'm hoping he'll be on that cover by himself, looking menacing.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 26, 2010)

^hopefully he's got the crowbar and bloody lab coat.

that would be a badass cover


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> I dont want your yaoi set migu





Tenacious Lee said:


> Thank god I'm on Migukuni's side
> 
> I do hope that some of the Scourge win their fights though





Kell?gem said:


> mm, than I guess I quit, I wound glady wear the winners set except yaoi.. I wouldnt risk wearing a yaoi set for a week, the chances of delboro winning are not that good. I dont have good ideas to punish the losers if I'd win either.



Come on this sets aren't so bad now are they? It's just really soft core 

you  can choose from
KHR Yaoi
OP Yaoi
or Bleach Yaoi


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 27, 2010)

^oh god  the OP one

anyone think Granny Elmore is gonna die?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 27, 2010)

One Piece one is too big according to signature regulations.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 27, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> ^oh god  the OP one
> 
> anyone think Granny Elmore is gonna die?



I'm surprised she hasn't already. If she does die it won't be by an enemy but from the stress.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

its just stock waveblade 

Granny Elmore won't die...

@Waveblade who are your fave male characters?


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 27, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> VOLUME 11 COVER
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It looks good, and I'm glad Matsuri and Kagetora finally got a cover, but I want a WISE cover.  If this is another two-part cover with Volume 12, I'm hoping I finally get that "Villains" cover with Volume 13...



migukuni said:


> Come on this sets aren't so bad now are they? It's just really soft core
> 
> you  can choose from
> KHR Yaoi
> ...



I want the Bleach set. 

Seriously, though, have we even decided on what the penalty is for losing?

Does anyone remember what Amamiya's card value was before this last Drift?  I ask because I think this might be her last and she'll be free.  That would be an interesting development...


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

they dont show the points everytime they drift from what I remember

that bleach one can't even be considered yaoi


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 27, 2010)

I found it!



Her Frequency Indicator was 3! This IS her last Drift!  Oh shit! 

@migukuni- Why do you think I picked it?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

@Tayimus, who said that's the real sets the losers wear 

those are my past sets, except for the OP (I have a different set in OP)

That means something will stop amamiya from returning to the present and she'll stay in the future or she dies


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 27, 2010)

migukuni said:


> @Tayimus, *who said that's the real sets the losers wear*
> 
> those are my past sets, except for the OP (I have a different set in OP)







migukuni said:


> That means something will stop amamiya from returning to the present and she'll stay in the future or she dies



I actually never thought of those possibilities.  I thought that would she stay in the Present while Ageha and co. would continue to go to Psyren.  There they'll meet Amamiya grown up.  Can you imagine Amamiya grown up?  She be powerful!  Actually something tells me that it'd be Abyss in full control, but that might be just wishful thinking on my part...


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

adult amamiya would still have small boobs, so there isn't anything to look forward to anymore right?


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 27, 2010)

^  

That's true, but that's not what I'm waiting for (besides, Abyss has some nice thighs ).  I just want a peak at how her powers develop.  I believe it's possible that if her personalities work together, she could maybe become an Almighty-type like her sensei.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 27, 2010)

That's odd, Amamiya is the main female but she can't drift with the main character anymore? 

that'll be a strange twist


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

I want amamiya dead to be honest

So I get to see a death of a main protagonist...


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 27, 2010)

migukuni said:


> its just stock waveblade
> 
> Granny Elmore won't die...
> 
> @Waveblade who are your fave male characters?



You mean for Psyren or in general?


----------



## Yak (Apr 27, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> That's odd, Amamiya is the main female but she can't drift with the main character anymore?
> 
> that'll be a strange twist



Maybe there'll be a loophole or something. 'Abyss' counting as a separate personality since it came into existance as a side effect from the assault on her mind and memory; maybe the Psy-program doesn't even count Amamiya as the same person as before anymore. 

Or she just has to play a role in the present timeline while the others continue to fight for and in the future, possibly even finding a replacement (or rather an addition) for her.

What the Psyren-gang needs now is help since WISE is as strong as never before and we have not even seen half of their big players in action.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 27, 2010)

It'd be pretty interesting...  I wonder how Toshiaki's gonna work this.  With Matsuri, he removed her from the timeline (probably cause she's strong enough to make a difference against WISE).  He can't do the same with Amamiya.  Bad story-telling, we'd notice it.  So if Amamiya is left in the Present, she'll cause enough changes that another alternate reality will be created...

@Yak- Abyss already existed before Usui used Delete Spider on Amamiya.  All that was free her.  Amamiya wasn't even aware of Abyss til then, but Matsuri was...


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 27, 2010)

If Amamyia returns to the present and can't go back to the future (see what I did there) Ageha's going to be feeling her cougar claws whenever he goes to Psyren! Think of the things she could teach him...


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 27, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> If Amamyia returns to the present and can't go back to the future (see what I did there) Ageha's going to be feeling her cougar claws whenever he goes to Psyren! Think of the things she could teach him...



I see what you did there. 

Actually your post gave me an idea of what might happen.  What if Abyss does take control and...  Wait for it...  JOINS WISE!!!  

If that doesn't happen, then yeah, she'll definitely be raping Ageha.  Either personality too.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 27, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> Actually your post gave me an idea of what might happen.  What if Abyss does take control and...  Wait for it...  JOINS WISE!!!
> 
> If that doesn't happen, then yeah, she'll definitely be raping Ageha.  Either personality too.



While I think that's a possibility, a remote possibility at best, doesn't Abyss still love Ageha? I guess we could get a spy in there and all that but I just don't see her going WISE and staying WISE.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 27, 2010)

The reason why I think it could happen is that Miroku and Ageha are similar in demeaner.  More than one person has commented on it.  Now the qualities that Abyss likes in Ageha, him being dangerous and strong, she would find in Miroku.  On top of that, she herself likes destruction and Miroku would give her as much of that as she wanted, Ageha wouldn't.  Plus, since Ageha rejected her (kinda), I can easily see her going with Miroku if only to hurt Ageha.  Story-wise, it's actually an advantage cause she wouldn't affect the timeline until she met with Ageha again.

Yea, I can see Abyss being with Miroku.

And just to be clear, I don't support Miroku X Abyss, in case it looks like that


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok, I can see how story wise that can of split could happen and would certainly make things a whole lot more interesting back in the present with her switching back and forth hiding things or finding things out.

The future would likely be back to the hell it was at first since Abyss would know about root. Thus when the declaration of war happened and shit went down they would not be spared. Thus leaving us with Ageha and that other guy (I forget his name) to fight WISE all by themselves in the future.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, I hadn't even thought of all those implications.  It almost seems like it already happened... 

Still, I shouldn't get ahead of myself, it's only a theory.  The only thing that's concrete as of now is that this is Amamiya's last Drift.  I wonder why she hasn't told Ageha and Kabuto?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 27, 2010)

No idea when she will tell him, we haven't even seen her think about this possibility since they came to Root. Maybe she's hoping the trip is only worth 2 points?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 27, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> Wow, I hadn't even thought of all those implications.  It almost seems like it already happened...
> 
> Still, I shouldn't get ahead of myself, it's only a theory.  *The only thing that's concrete as of now is that this is Amamiya's last Drift.*  I wonder why she hasn't told Ageha and Kabuto?



Nah, the time when they first met Tatsuo only used up 1 point.

she could do 2 more after this, possibly, but then she is done


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 27, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Nah, the time when they first met Tatsuo only used up 1 point.
> 
> she could do 2 more after this, possibly, but then she is done



You've gotten confused--



The Drift were they fought Tatsuo used 3 points...

And that would mean that from that Drift, the next two had cost 24 points, leaving her with 3.  An average of 12 points each.  Tell me, what's the probability that this next Drift will cost only 1 point, if not all?  Honestly?  I'll concede that it isn't really set in stone this is Amamiya's last trip, but it's a very very near certainty...

EDIT: Since, I'm rereading the chapters again, I might as well post what the point cost for every Drift was--



The first Drift 1 point (answering the survey took the other point).




Drift 2 costed 3 points.




Drift 3 took away only 1 point.  This is probably the Drift you meant, Lee.




Doing the math from the last 2 Drifts, the fourth Drift was worth a whopping 23 points.

Hmm, actually looking back on it, I'm not _too_ sure I'm right about Amamiya only having 3 points.  Perhaps what she meant was that the last Drift only _took_ 3 points?  Or maybe I _am_ right, and it's just that Lady Q just gave them a lotta points for saving her?

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 27, 2010)

I think it only took off 3 points; otherwise I'm sure we'd see a lot of her inner monologue about how this is her last drift and she's going to be really worried and how its going to be weird when Ageha disappears and she knows why and having to wait 10+years


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 27, 2010)

It's possible she just didn't get a chance to think bout it further.  It _has_ been development after development...

I'm not defending my theory necessarily.  Just throwing thoughts out there...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2010)

it would be a good twist that this trip to the future is her last one and she will have to wait 10 years to see ageha and the others. also if abyss takes over her and she works with miroku. may interesting possibilities could occur.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn Tayimus you've been doing your research.

and yeah, drift 3 was the one I was talking about


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 27, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> it would be a good twist that this trip to the future is her last one and she will have to wait 10 years to see ageha and the others. also if abyss takes over her and she works with miroku. may interesting possibilities could occur.



*shrugs* It's still only a theory.  One that could be proven wrong.  I just find it telling that the 4th Drift is the only one where we don't get to see the card value.  All we get is a small vague mention Amamiya only having 3 points or that it cost 3 points.  Depends on how you look at it.



Tenacious Lee said:


> Damn Tayimus you've been doing your research.
> 
> and yeah, drift 3 was the one I was talking about



I thought it was that one.  The one point trip sounded familiar.  The funny thing is that I'm not even doing the research on purpose.  I just like rereading it from the beginning (one of the few manga I do that with).  This is actually my 3rd or 4th read through.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 27, 2010)

^I've I've done at least 3 read-throughs, but I never caught that detail


----------



## migukuni (Apr 28, 2010)

We don't know Amamiya's score when Ageha and co. started psyren, it is possible that the average points per drift is roughly 2 points

so this could be amamiya's last drift or 2nd to the last drift, or the 3 could mean that her balance was only deducted by 3


----------



## cbus05 (Apr 28, 2010)

Even if Amamiya does run out, seeing as they've met Nemesis Q's master in person, I don't know if that would completely eliminate the possibility of her time warping after her card is expired. I think Q could just issue her a new card if she wanted to.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 28, 2010)

she didn't do that for Matsuri, so I doubt that


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 28, 2010)

migukuni said:


> she didn't do that for Matsuri, so I doubt that



Until we find out what happened to Matsuri this time, we can't rule out a big damn heroes moment from Matsuri during this drift.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 28, 2010)

migukuni said:


> We don't know Amamiya's score when Ageha and co. started psyren, it is possible that the average points per drift is roughly 2 points
> 
> so this could be amamiya's last drift or 2nd to the last drift, or the 3 could mean that her balance was only deducted by 3



You must not have seen my post...



Tayimus said:


> The Drift were they fought Tatsuo used 3 points...



In the post I broke down the point costs for every Drift since Ageha started.

Anyway, I agree with Waveblade, Matsuri can't be ruled out until we know what happened to her and Kagetora in the timeline.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 28, 2010)

yeh I saw it and the average is 2, Am I wrong?


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 28, 2010)

Whoops, sorry I forgot to embolden the part of your post I was referring to, where you said we didn't know what Amamiya's card value was.  Which we do.

To answer your question though, barring Drift 4, which I'm not completely sure of, the point costs have an average of little more than 1.5...


----------



## migukuni (Apr 28, 2010)

oh shi~~ 

My head is in my sig 

so maybe saving nemesis Q cost around 20 points???
Or its 3 points


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 28, 2010)

*shrugs*

That's the conclusion I came to.  I _believe_ it took 23 points, but that might be me just wanting to see a grown-up Amamiya...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 28, 2010)

Just getting started on this series, so far I like


----------



## cbus05 (Apr 28, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Just getting started on this series, so far I like



If you're a HXH fan, you'll like Psyren. It's more intelligent than most shounen manga, although it's still very much a shounen. Good action, good story, and no trolling, emoness, random powerups, or other typical shounen cliches that ruin the story. (so far)


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 28, 2010)

Is it Golden Week already?

Damn, this wait is gonna suck


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

I didn't even know it was Golden Week...  Is there really only one a year?!  It feels like we run into one every few months!

Now I know how come the last chapter had such an epic feel to it.  Toshiaki wanted to leave off at a high point (in comparison, Naruto and Bleach failed at this...).


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> If you're a HXH fan, you'll like Psyren. It's more intelligent than most shounen manga, although it's still very much a shounen. Good action, good story, and no trolling, emoness, random powerups, or other typical shounen cliches that ruin the story. (so far)



Yeah I've noticed that.

I just got through the first encounter with Dholaki, and Grana seems like an awesome final villain or what ever villain he turns out to be. He seems like a Good Guy on the wrong side.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

Grana is a good guy in the badside

Although I am very interested on what happened to Oboro


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2010)

In before Ageha is the final villain


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

Nah, his dad probably is the final villain


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Yeah I've noticed that.
> 
> I just got through the first encounter with Dholaki, and Grana seems like an awesome final villain or what ever villain he turns out to be. He seems like a Good Guy on the wrong side.



Yeah, that's the general concensus.  It gets even better than that, believe me.  Wait until you meet the one who leads all of them.  I guarantee you, your Jaw.  Will.  Drop. 

EDIT: Actually, if you're already up to when the Drifters first fight Dholaki then you've already seen the WISE leader in the video.  BUT WAIT UNTIL THEY MEET HIM IN PERSON!!!


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

Ahahaha... yeh he was kind of a dweeb at first wasn't he


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2010)

Holy Shit Miroku is badass. I just finished chapter 61. Amagi Miroku reminds me of Rikudo Mukuro from Reborn! when he first showed up.

This is turning out to be pretty damn epic.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

I TOLD YOU!!! 

Your jaw dropped, didn't it?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

Rokudo Mukuro

Miroku


Wait for Nemesis Q to show up


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 29, 2010)

i finished my 2nd readthrough and thought that, man, kagetora is shown to be a badass character but the guy has no special powers like anyone else. speed and rock hard body is not an ability i think. mangaka should give him some abilities.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Apr 29, 2010)

Kagetora pwns most of the characters


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> i finished my 2nd readthrough and thought that, man, kagetora is shown to be a badass character but the guy has no special powers like anyone else. speed and rock hard body is not an ability i think. mangaka should give him some abilities.



Lol Toshiaki couldn't give Kagetora a Burst or a Rise.  He'd be overpowered, and we already have Matsuri to fill that spot.  Imagine what would've happened if he had other powers when he fought Junas...  Whole timeline's fucked up right there!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2010)

im still can get over Agehas sister and Ian.....i mean come on  there could be tons of cooler guys around suited for her.
I wonder when Amamiya will goo " i love you Ageha" mode, i like her other self much more


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

Kagetora is a Rise specialist (its considered as an ability)
Ian is a Cure Specialist (Trance and Rise)
Both of them hadn't shown a Burst Ability

If you noticed, people that haven't travelled into Psyren has a specialization

Van is a Cure Specialist
Marie is a Telekinetic
Fuu is a Pyrokinetic
Shao is a Burst Specialist

Kyle is more like the Drifters than the others, since he uses burst and rise in combat, unlike the others that have a primary and secondary he uses both like a primary


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2010)

Im pretty confident that Ageha's burst > Shao's


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> im still can get over Agehas sister and Ian.....i mean come on  there could be tons of cooler guys around suited for her.
> I wonder when Amamiya will goo " i love you Ageha" mode, i like her other self much more



Yeah, Ageha pretty much had the same reaction as the readers...

What...



THE...



*FUCK?!!!*



And I will forever love how Abyss confessed to Ageha.  She was like, "OMG I love you, Ageha--FUCK ME NOW!!!" 

Then Amamiya is seen fretting bout how to confess, and goes to read a book on how to attract guys.  FAIL!  She forgot this is the same guy who asked God to give him the power to touch her in various places! 

@migukuni: You're gonna hate me...



migukuni said:


> Kagetora is a Rise specialist (its considered as an ability)
> Ian is a Cure Specialist (Trance and Rise)
> Both of them hadn't shown a Burst Ability





Cure is a mixture of Rise and Burst...







migukuni said:


> If you noticed, people that haven't travelled into Psyren has a specialization
> 
> Van is a Cure Specialist
> Marie is a Telekinetic
> ...



I'm not too sure with Shao being just a Burst Specialist...  Yeah, he uses Burst Stream for Onmyou Shinra, but Shinra Banshou is more of a Trance tech and this was the first ability he showed...  And he seems to have a good Rise.  At the least I'd say he's balanced (not Almighty though), and at the most I'd say he's more of a Trance-type...

EDIT: BECAUSE THE WORLD NEEDS TO KNOW!!!


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't see the 2nd spoiler

I forgot what Cure needed, I only remembered the Rise on it


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

I dunno what the deal is, someimes it shows, sometimes it doesn't.  Try right-clicking and pressing "show picture"...


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 29, 2010)

@Second picture: Ooh! I remember seeing that one on Pixiv. I think I've got it saved somewhere. I'll have to see if I have similar saved. Sadly, no Matsuri/Abyss


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2010)

i don't see anything tay


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

quote it, then copy the url and paste it in the address box


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

@Waveblade: I hate you  You saw that pic before and didn't post it, or at least tell anyone?  Hopefully, I just missed when you DID do that. 

@Muk: Try doing what I told migukuni to do, "right-click-->show picture"

EDIT: Trying again...



EDIT2: It shows perfectly for me...


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmm, less AbyssXAmemiya than I thought but here is one I did find.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Taken from プロットホーム.


This one is unknown for now but I'm searching for where it came from.






EDIT: Added another picture.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice pics. 

But that link...  The site...  It's all in JAPANESE!!!   How in the world are you navigating that site?!  Do you know Japanese?!


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2010)

Google translate 

Also Tay, your pic didn't work for me either. Host it on another site. Don't direct link it from Danbooru.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

just give the link tay


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh gosh no (I can recognise a few names and words but that's it), I'm just used to moving around it. Plus google translate and ATLAS.

If you think that is hard to navigate you should see other fansites which are damn near impossible to comprehend.

PS: Preview Pic a directory of Psyren fansites. Yes, it is in Japanese but if you hover over the links you can see where they go. (OTOH I never use the search function there...)


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

No way am I linking...

Just do what I did, google "Psyren Amamiya sex".  I was just playing around, but yes, I am a pervert, thank you very much.


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2010)

I've seen all of the Psyren images on Danbooru anyway. There's only a handful.

Was it the one where Marie and Amamiya were comparing breasts?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 29, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> No way am I linking...
> 
> Just do what I did, google "Psyren Amamiya sex".  I was just playing around, but yes, I am a pervert, thank you very much.



And that came up? To be honest it isn't that porny.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

@Darth: Nope, Abyss X Amamiya (my prayers came true...)

I don't understand why Waveblade and I could see it while no one else could...


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 29, 2010)

is the artist of Tayimus' picture. (Most likely need a Pixiv account) And here is there  thing.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

I was able to see it when I quoted your post and copied the URL


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 29, 2010)

^And I did what Migukuni did. So in reality it is only you, Tayimus who can see it properly.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 29, 2010)

Put me in for the bet. Kyle wins.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

@migukuni: Lol it probably wasn't worth the hour+ of trouble, though, was it?

@Waveblade: Wow, am I the lucky one or what?!

@Adagio: Jesus, Waveblade and I are the only ones brave enough to take Delboro's side?!


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

@Tay it took me a minute to do it actually or maybe 5-10 seconds


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 29, 2010)

Added Adagio. Seems like everyone else is making the safer bet or were scared off by Migukuni's set suggestions 

Danbooru doesn't have much of a Psyren selection and I had seen most of them already. Severely lacking Matsuri


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

maybe I should go to Delboro's side...


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 29, 2010)

Actually Migukuni brings up a good question. How many times can you change sides? If you can at all?


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

migukuni said:


> @Tay it took me a minute to do it actually or maybe 5-10 seconds



Cheers! 



Waveblade said:


> Actually Migukuni brings up a good question. How many times can you change sides? If you can at all?



Once-no penalty

Twice-Get negged by the Leader of the side you're leaving.

Thrice-Get negged by everyone. Period.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, I was thinking of changing side's eversince I found out Nick is on my side 

but fine I'll stay in Kyle's side


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2010)

What sides?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

Who wins in Kyle vs Delboro fight... :33


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 29, 2010)

We are having a betting pool going. Losers have to use a specifically chosen set for a week.

If the fight ends in a tie or a third party interruption then no one wins or loses. You can drop out but I just strike out your name and call you chicken.


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2010)

Kyle's obviously going to win though.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 29, 2010)

...We shall see  

Kyle has been on a winning streak for some time, he is ripe for defeat, or at least getting into more trouble than he expected.


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2010)

Well put me down for Kyle's win.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 29, 2010)

Done.

Now to make my post filled with actual content. After Delboro vs. Kyle, what do you guys think the next fight will be?


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2010)

Neither Marie or Fredrica have had a fight in this arc yet, so it's likely to be one of them or both.

They'll probably save Ageha's fight for last.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

Fuu vs that Scourge chick


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2010)

On chapter 89 now. I wonder how Ageha and Amamiya's return to the present is going to alter the future, since now Amamiya's master wont go crazy trying to look for them, and get herself killed by Grana


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

Fuu vs. Necca definitely.  After that, I think Haruhiko will fight Ash, with Kabuto helping maybe...

@Avant: I envy you.  Getting the plot-twists for the first time.  The story gets even better _still_!


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

@Tay wait your saying you didn't get that the first time 

It was all according to plan


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 29, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Kagetora is a Rise specialist (its considered as an ability)
> Ian is a Cure Specialist (Trance and Rise)
> Both of them hadn't shown a Burst Ability
> 
> ...


 
that's not good enough, so what he excells in rise? throwing powerfull kick is not a special power, others can hve powerfull kicks or better rise quality. still, mangaka looks missed that.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2010)

migukuni said:


> @Tay wait your saying you didn't get that the first time
> 
> It was all according to plan



Lol sorry, I meant to say getting to experience the story, plot-twists and all, for the first time.



Mat?icha said:


> that's not good enough, so what he excells in rise? throwing powerfull kick is not a special power, others can hve powerfull kicks or better rise quality. still, mangaka looks missed that.



You, sir, fail.  I have no idea what you're disputing here...


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> @Waveblade: I hate you  You saw that pic before and didn't post it, or at least tell anyone?  Hopefully, I just missed when you DID do that.
> 
> @Muk: Try doing what I told migukuni to do, "right-click-->show picture"
> 
> ...



*Shueisha* is pissed

i am getting forbidden 403 error


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 29, 2010)

Good grief, it works if you right click and save the link then paste it into the address bar.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 29, 2010)

fuck, put me on the list on Delboros side again, its not fun with only 2 people voting him. I wont change my mind anymore.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2010)

16 more chapters and I'll be all caught up


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2010)

nice picture of amamiya and abyss


----------



## Adagio (Apr 29, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> @migukuni: Lol it probably wasn't worth the hour+ of trouble, though, was it?
> 
> @Waveblade: Wow, am I the lucky one or what?!
> 
> @Adagio: Jesus, Waveblade and I are the only ones brave enough to take Delboro's side?!



Well I don't like my chances either way, but I do think both outcomes are quite likely. :ho

And yes, Tayimus, the set deeply scares me.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kyle vs Delboro hmmmm, how much i want to say kyle wins he may lose. Delboro might win, predictions : kyle gets beat up by delboro, then kyle goes all out, kyle beats delboro badly, an then delboro uses his trump card and pull of a win. But that may not happen i say kyle wins, if were voting i vote for kyle.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 30, 2010)

^That feels too Bleachy

I'm thinking that the fight will get interrupted


----------



## migukuni (Apr 30, 2010)

I think someone is gonna sport a yaoi set


----------



## Adagio (Apr 30, 2010)

I hope not. GO KYLE!


----------



## migukuni (Apr 30, 2010)

If kyle wins then loser team wears a yaoi set

but if Delboro wins, I have no idea


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2010)

If delboro wins, the losers have to wear a Yuri set for a month.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 30, 2010)

that's unlikely to happen...

I'm pretty sure I wore a yuri set once


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, there has to be a penalty right?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 30, 2010)

yeh, I don't mind a yuri penalty, although I'm pretty sure some of the guys would like to have a yuri set... I think yaoi set for any losing team is acceptable...

But either way it wouldn't be a penalty for me


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2010)

How about being forced to wear a set of the ugliest character in manga history?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 30, 2010)

the ugliest one's would be in JJBA


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2010)

That settles it. If you lose the bet, you have to wear a ridiculously ugly JJBA set for a month.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 30, 2010)

a month? nuh, uh... a week is the limit 

Now that I think about it I dislike Ben10


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2010)

Or better yet, Baki the Grappler has horrendous art.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 30, 2010)

This manga is great. Finally got around to catching up completely. 'Tis truly an epic.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 30, 2010)

My penalty should be to act like a gay man for a week


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 30, 2010)

Can anyone recommend any other good series to read?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 30, 2010)

migukuni said:


> My penalty should be to act like a gay man for a week



Nah, you're fairly scoped.  You hafta be manly.  Like hand callousing, sweat bearing labor.  Then come home to have your girl making you dinner.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 30, 2010)

that's somehow like my cousin, although I'm the one making dinner... but I want my cousin to have a boyfriend, against his will of course 

he's too handsome to have a girlfriend, he should have a bunch of guys to do his beck and call


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 30, 2010)

migukuni said:


> My penalty should be to act like a gay man for a week



Youre a chick fox, youre already the equivalent of a gay man 



migukuni said:


> that's somehow like my cousin, although I'm the one making dinner... but I want my cousin to have a boyfriend, against his will of course
> 
> he's too handsome to have a girlfriend, he should have a bunch of guys to do his beck and call



Talking about migu? Let him get his chicks


----------



## migukuni (Apr 30, 2010)

no, migu should have his reverse harem... ohhh... I can just imagine


----------



## Adagio (Apr 30, 2010)

The penalty for both teams should be a yaoi set. Oh and migukuni can have the JJBA set 
Does that please you :ho


----------



## migukuni (Apr 30, 2010)

Fine by me 

Im pretty sure a lot of people would think I have a bad ass set for having a JJBA one


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 30, 2010)

*considers the oh so hoyay posing on JJBA covers*  Denied.  I vote a Shamo or Berserk cover.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 30, 2010)

I believe that whoever wins, the loser should have something written in their signature along the lines "I doubted so-and-so's power so I have to use this set" People need to know that you're wearing a penalty set or it just doesn't work.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 30, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Can anyone recommend any other good series to read?




Reread Psyren


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Reread Psyren



this man speaks the truth :ho



Waveblade said:


> I believe that whoever wins, the loser should have something written in their signature along the lines "I doubted so-and-so's power so I have to use this set" People need to know that you're wearing a penalty set or it just doesn't work.



now that I think about it, you have a point. If you have a yaoi set then everyone will just think you're either gay or a girl.

They need to know that you despise your sig.


----------



## migukuni (May 1, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> now that I think about it, you have a point. If you have a yaoi set then everyone will just think you're either gay or a girl.
> 
> They need to know that you despise your sig.



no, a guy wearing a yaoi set without explanation is a much harder penalty 

anyways I'm the only one exempted from the yaoi set (or not) even if delboro wins, the kyle side still has to wear yaoi sets 

so nick still has to wear a yaoi set


----------



## Waveblade (May 1, 2010)

As some know every time Golden Week comes up, Shueisha puts out that special edition (Akamaru Jump) and after seeing a picture of the cover I saw that Psyren will have a comic in it. And I think this is a picture from it


*Spoiler*: __ 





...Ninja Amamiya pek

EDIT:Those thighs


----------



## Adagio (May 1, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> As some know every time Golden Week comes up, Shueisha puts out that special edition (Akamaru Jump) and after seeing a picture of the cover I saw that Psyren will have a comic in it. And I think this is a picture from it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 1, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> As some know every time Golden Week comes up, Shueisha puts out that special edition (Akamaru Jump) and after seeing a picture of the cover I saw that Psyren will have a comic in it. And I think this is a picture from it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Epic pic is epic!


----------



## Gabe (May 1, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> As some know every time Golden Week comes up, Shueisha puts out that special edition (Akamaru Jump) and after seeing a picture of the cover I saw that Psyren will have a comic in it. And I think this is a picture from it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



looks interesting


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 1, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Can anyone recommend any other good series to read?


Vagabond,Blade of Immortal,Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Gabe (May 1, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Can anyone recommend any other good series to read?



wolf guy, vagabond, gantz, arago,


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 1, 2010)

Shitty One manga suspended Vagabond


----------



## Penance (May 1, 2010)

^And Zetman...


----------



## Gabe (May 1, 2010)

you can read both vagabond and zetman at HERE


----------



## nick1689 (May 2, 2010)

No one can read spoilers this week, as theyll probably bitch out early and change who they think would win before the actual chapter is released


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2010)

> No one can read spoilers this week, as theyll probably bitch out early and change who they think would win before the actual chapter is released



Sorry bro, 'cause I have ...SPOILERS!  

(Don't worry they don't reveal who has won yet as the fight hasn't finished. And they are too awesome not to look at.)


*Spoiler*: _ No translation yet, not a script_ 



202 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/05/02(日) 11:00:05 ID:SRycWepv0
    仕事中にて簡易でスマン

    ＣＡＬＬ，１１７　”滾り”


    拳と拳でぶつかり合うッ！！


    デルボロＶＳカイル・・・
    スカージについているイルミナは普通ではない・・・
    凝縮型のイルミナ・・・
    この特殊なイルミナフォー時改造の生存確率は0.1％以下・・・
    スカージはその中で生き残った実験兵・・・精鋭中の精鋭・・・
    今週は決着つかず・・・・

    夜科・雨宮組・・・
    キモイ禁人種との戦闘・・・

    スカージ４人組はフーに攻撃・・・
    カブト・フーを助けお姫様抱っこ・・・



    カブトの能力！！ [/fieldset]




Confirmed by...pictures

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 



...FUCK. YES.
  

Seriously, I've been flailing around at this. When I first saw the spoilers I thought they were fake. Then the password protected pictures came out. Shame I didn't get the last one.

On a more serious note, looks like we won't get a confirmation on the Delboro vs. Kyle fight for a few weeks. Also, I think we get some background on why the Scourge have multiple cores. They are the ones that _survived._


----------



## migukuni (May 2, 2010)

Oh dear, did I just see Kabuto acting a hero scene


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2010)

Yes, yes you did. :33


----------



## Penance (May 2, 2010)

FINALLY...Kabuto...you're doing good, kid...


----------



## nick1689 (May 2, 2010)

PLEASE put all spoiler comments in SPOILER tags. Theyre there for a reason


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Epic spoilers of epicness_ 



Kabuto is a man among men 

He saves hot chicks and doesnt afraid of anything


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2010)

Holy hell what happened to my cowardly Kabuto?


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2010)

Honestly, we really should spoiler tag our posts.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just some thoughts on the multiple cores, from the spoilers it seems like no matter the size the "only 0.01% survive multiple cores" still applies. The Scourge are made up of that small number who survived. Which is kind of scary when you think about how many people/tavoo they went through to get those lucky few.

I'm betting Oboro would be one those who could handle multiple cores.


----------



## Blade (May 2, 2010)

Badass Kabuto?, now that is a surprise


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly, you'd probably need a ridiculously strong willpower and physical ability to survive multiple cores. I somewhat doubt that Kabuto could do it.

And even if he did survive, his lifespan would be considerably shortened.


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2010)

Darth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree about Kabuto but how about the others who would mostly likely be able to survive it? And besides we don't know what exactly let's one person survive multiple cores while a whole lot more don't.


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about Kabuto but how about the others who would mostly likely be able to survive it? And besides we don't know what exactly let's one person survive multiple cores while a whole lot more don't.



We don't really need to spoiler this particular topic btw. It doesn't have anything to do with the new chapter.

Well, it's just speculation on my part, but if a strong physical and mental constitution are required to survive the process, then Hiryuu, Ageha, Kagetora, and Oboro might be able to pull it off.


----------



## Tayimus (May 2, 2010)

In that case, Miroku, as well as Grana, Junas, and Shiner, should have multiple Cores... 

That doesn't seem likely.  It just seems to be a luck of the draw kinda thing.


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> In that case, Miroku, as well as Grana, Junas, and Shiner, should have multiple Cores...
> 
> That doesn't seem likely.  It just seems to be a luck of the draw kinda thing.



Shiner seems to have a personality defect. And Junas just seems like an unlikely candidate. They might survive the initial procedure, but they'd die soon after just like Dholaki would have if Ageha and Kyle didn't speed up the process.

Grana and Miroku would survive without question though.

And "luck of the draw" just doesn't seem right to me. Obviously, the person would have to be compatible with the cores, and what other reason would there be?


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2010)

Spoiler Script! No translation yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



276 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/05/02(日) 22:01:13 ID:SRycWepv0
    ＣＡＬＬ，１１７　”滾り”


    拳と拳でぶつかり合うッ！！

    カイルＶＳデルボロ・・・両者すごい・・・
    デルボロ『！！！』

    カイル空中のブロックに乗り・・・
    カイル『スゲェなお前　禁人種のバケモンにしてはよくやるぜ　・・・それともお前は人から改造された口か？』
    デルボロ『・・・無論ヒトだ　スカージを甘く見ないほうがいい　俺達は特別なんだ』
    カイル『特別ぅ？』

    デルボロの手術シーン・・・
    デルボロ『俺達に植えつけられているのは普通のイルミナではない　まだ実験段階の強力な凝縮型イルミナだ　この特殊なイルミナ・フォージ改造の生存確率は 0.1％以下
    　俺達スカージはその中で生き残り強力なＰＳＩを手に入れた実験兵・・・精鋭中の精鋭だ』
    カイル『ーーフゥン・・・　安心したぜ　お前が精鋭で　お前が三下だったらＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅを潰すのにあと10年修行しなきゃなんねえとこだった』
    デルボロ『・・・そうか　死ぬのが10年早まったな』

    シャオからテレパスが・・・
    シャオ《カイル！！無事か！？》
    カイル（シャオか！）
    シャオ《手分けして侵入した奴らを片付けよう　そっちの状況は？》
    カイル《悪ィ！！　面倒な奴らを四人中に入れちまった！！》《俺は今運動ホールで残りの一人と戦ってる》《手強い奴だ・・・！！コイツを倒すまでここを動けそうにねえ》
    シャオ《分かった　残りは僕やみんなに任せろ》《そいつを全力で倒せ！！　後で合流しよう》
    カイル『おう！！』

    カイル空中のブロックの上で・・・
    カイル『ククッ』
    デルボロ『・・・どうした？何を笑っている・・・・・・？』

    カイルＶＳデルボロ・・・戦闘再開・・・
    カイル（楽しくってたまらねえ　こんな時だってのに　シャオとの特訓じゃ味わえねぇ　この高揚感）
    デルボロ『！！！』（一撃で決めに来るーーー）
    カイル（相手がどう壊れようと・・・　何の迷いもなく　渾身の一撃を叩き込む　俺はずっとそんなヒリヒリするような闘いを　待ち望んでいたんだ！！！）



277 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/05 /02(日) 22:02:33 ID:SRycWepv0

    シャオ図解入り説明・・・
    シャオ『Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅの開けた大穴はＢ区画を貫通して下のＤ区画まで抉っているのか　カイルの入る〈Ｄ〉運動ホールから四人の敵が侵入・・・！！
    　守らなければならないのは〈Ａ〉ー〈Ｂ〉〈Ａ〉ー〈Ｄ〉のパイプライン！！　今　みんなが避難中の第2格納庫があるＡ区画には絶対入れてはいけない・・・！！』

    アゲハ・雨宮髪骨退治・・・
    [Ｂ区画〈Ａ〉ー〈Ｂ〉連絡パイプライン付近][夜科アゲハ　雨宮桜子]
    住民『イヤァァッ！！！』『助けてーー！！！』

    雨宮・・・心鬼紅骨で髪骨を切る・・・
    雨宮『気持ち悪い・・・・・・！！』

    心鬼紅骨を見る雨宮・・・
    心鬼紅骨（シン・・・）
    雨宮『・・・・・・』

    髪骨に襲われる住民・・・
    住人『離せェェェェ！！！』『キャアア』

    アゲハ背中越しに・・・
    雨宮『奴ら　人間を生け捕りにして連れて行こうとしてる・・・！！』
    アゲハ『捕まった人達は俺が追う！！　雨宮は逃げ遅れた人の為にこの連絡通路を守れ』

    パイロキネシスで迎え撃つフー・・・
    [〈Ａ〉ー〈Ｄ〉連絡パイプライン][フレデリカ]
    フレ『！！　来たわね・・・！！』
    アゴ『俺達は突破するネッカ　ここは任せた』
    女『あいよ』

    突破するアゴ・黒髪・変なの・・・ネッカはあの武器でフレデリカを・・・しかし・・・
    女（外れた！？なんで！！？）『テメエどっから現れた　殺すぞ！！！』

    カブト・フーをお姫様抱っこ・・・
    カブト『チビりそうだぜェ・・・！！』
    フレ『おろせよ　オイッ！！！』



    カブトの能力！！


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 2, 2010)

I must say the new chapter  is gonna rock!


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2010)

next chapter looks to be good. finally kabuto


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



do you know if Kabuto fights at all this chapter, or is it just a badass entrance?

I predicted that the Scourge were that 0.01% a while ago :ho


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like a badass entrance after which he proves his worth next chapter. Most of the chapter focuses on KyleVs.Delboro and Ageha+Amamiya+that bitchin' sword. As well as Kyle communicating with Shao.

Seems like the spoiler picture poster had a Kabuto and/or Frederika bias.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 2, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Meh, that was probably the most important event of the chapter. 

I still think Kabuto is going to fight Ash while Frederica fights Nekka. Leaving Odo to Amamiya and Varley(Bari?) to Ageha. 

I wanna know how Kabuto fights already


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2010)

Oh, I just read 116. I thought that was the new chapter.


----------



## Waveblade (May 3, 2010)

Been thinking about the double core thing and if the willpower+constitution thing is true, Perhaps the reason why folk like Miroku and Grana don't use them is they don't feel they need the additional powerboost from the second core.

I get the feeling that either the chapter won't come out for us until next week. Or we will get another break next week because;

Last Week:
Japan: Chapter 116
International: No chapter

This Week:
Japan: Golden Week (No chapter)
International: Early spoilers for chapter 117 and a possible scan release.

Next Week:
Japan: Chapter 117
International:...Either we get chapter 117 the same time or there is no chapter as we wait for SJ to catch up.

EDIT: Oh fuck it,  explains it better.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 3, 2010)

I think it would've been easier to understand if you dated the weeks the chapters are supposed to be released. Its Monday here, so if we get the chapter today does that mean no chapter next week? We didn't get a chapter last week. I always thought it was one week without a chapter at the beginning of May and two weeks without a chapter at the beginning of January.


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, Delboro doesn't stand a chance against Kyle. Anyone who's thinking otherwise is deluded.


----------



## Gabe (May 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the spoiler was already translated at manga helper and it looks like ageha went after the humans that were captured and told amiyama to stale where she is at protecting the ones still in root. and kabuto just grab fu. it seems she was not even in trouble.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 3, 2010)

Darth said:


> Oh, I just read 116. I thought that was the new chapter.



i did the same  twice 
but it was good!


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 3, 2010)

Looks like the wise was able to create more powerful cores, so the 0.1% chance to live is about the operation an not the duration of his life? So Delboro can live a normal life without any worries.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 3, 2010)

I re-read the translation by hai_Priesty, it's confirm that the wise has develop new Illumina Forge cores. But it has a twist to it, this time undergoing Illumina Forge the chances surviving the operation is 0.1%. If the person successfully survive the operation he/she can live a normal life without any drawbacks an attain great power. Kyle said he will need 10 years more training to take on higher up wise members, That made me think how powerful is Grana an Miroku 0.0?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 4, 2010)

^you should probably spoiler tag that


----------



## Kellogem (May 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so whats up with Scourge? if they had 0.1% chance to survive, I doubt they were willing to participate in the experiment... but if they forced them, why are they loyal to wise?

also, for these 5 scourge members they had to sacrifice roughtly 5000.. I doubt that 5000 people were psychicers, in that case scourge were originaly normal people? than again why are they obeying wise?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 4, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If you remember with Tatsuo, the cores have mind control properties, so loyalty isn't an issue. and due to the atmosphere of of Psyren, everyone would have powers.


----------



## Kellogem (May 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hmmm, but Tatsuo was like a mindless zombie, wasnt he? I dont really remember, it was a long time ago I read those chapters... but if thats the case scourge are like innocent people, so if elmore woods kill any of them they are guilty in killing innocents.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 4, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, but Tatsuo was like a mindless zombie, wasnt he? I dont really remember, it was a long time ago I read those chapters... but if thats the case scourge are like innocent people, so if elmore woods kill any of them they are guilty in killing innocents.




*Spoiler*: __ 



we don't know how the double cores work. Tatsuo gave Hiryu a fatal wound despite the fact that they were best friends. Two cores might completely erase your former self.


----------



## Waveblade (May 4, 2010)

HEY KIDS!


*Spoiler*: _MOAR Pictures_


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 4, 2010)

Holy shit, Amamiya is super and Kyle is BADASS!!!


----------



## Penance (May 4, 2010)

I'll be winning this bet...:smug...


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 4, 2010)

Awesome is Awesome


----------



## Kellogem (May 4, 2010)

Im kind of tired of the DBZish fight between Kyle and scourge, I liked the fight between shao and Vigo more. its time for Delboro to show some special power or something, enough powerup and mass destruction.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 4, 2010)

^geez man the fight hasn't even started yet. Don't be so quick to judge.


*Spoiler*: __ 



but damn, Kyle sure is enjoying himself


----------



## Gabe (May 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i like future kyle more and more every chapter he is happy cause he is in a battle where he could die.


----------



## Kellogem (May 4, 2010)

kyle is another one of those simplistic fighting lover shounen protagonists always wanting stronger and stronger opponents and enjoying themselves in thought fights like goku or yusuke.. never been a fan of those.

meh, I guess im in a bitching mood today, but was expecting more from the next chapter after 2 weeks than more posing and explosions. at least necca is there.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 4, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i like future kyle more and more every chapter he is happy cause he is in a battle where he could die.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm about to die? FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Waveblade (May 4, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to die? FUCK YEAH!!!





Apropos for nothing, I wonder if we will ever get background on the Elmore kids before they were adopted? The only bit we got was about Fu-chan and there was nothing else in the volumes.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2010)

Yeah Kyle and Grana are my two favorites in this series


----------



## Hat Hair (May 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I do not mind the DBZ-esque nature of Kyle's fight since it has really been the first and I think we can rest assured that not every fight will look the same because of the specialization of the characters. Out of all the characters Kyle has been touted the most I think in terms of his competence with Rise and his Material High has been shown primarily as a defensive/support ability. Why he hasn't pulled out blades since forever, I do not know. There is a chance that this could become the norm, though.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 5, 2010)

Hat Hair said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I do not mind the DBZ-esque nature of Kyle's fight since it has really been the first and I think we can rest assured that not every fight will look the same because of the specialization of the characters. Out of all the characters Kyle has been touted the most I think in terms of his competence with Rise and his Material High has been shown primarily as a defensive/support ability. Why he hasn't pulled out blades since forever, I do not know. There is a chance that this could become the norm, though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah i was wondering that, material high was used to slice someones arms off and than smash them to the ground. Funny i think its a preference of kyle to fight with rise vs his burst, but kyle maybe pretty broken considering the full nature of material high.


----------



## migukuni (May 5, 2010)

his material high kind of reminds me of Junas' ability tbh


----------



## Wuzzman (May 5, 2010)

migukuni said:


> his material high kind of reminds me of Junas' ability tbh



Junas and kyle is the exact opposite. Junas is raw psi vibrating at a kagillion miles per hour. While Kyle is raw psi packed as densely as possible.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 5, 2010)

Im seeing a new Melchee's Door popping in soon, in a chainsaw form


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2010)

maybe nemesis q will help root fight junas and the others attacking it.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 5, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> maybe nemesis q will help root fight junas and the others attacking it.



I doubt thats going to happen, I see her as a neutral power in all of this. Though I would not be terribly shocked if she did help root out of some kind of 'debt' she felt rather then any emotional attachment she'd have to any of the characters.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 5, 2010)

I see lady q in a beach watching the events with a drink on her hand


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 5, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> maybe nemesis q will help root fight junas and the others attacking it.



I doubt it, She may be helping Ageha and Co. but she's not really on their side


----------



## nick1689 (May 6, 2010)

When's the scan coming out?!


----------



## migukuni (May 6, 2010)

No idea, even some of Jump's manga's aren't out yet


----------



## Tayimus (May 6, 2010)

Lol I remember when we wouldn't get the new chapter til like Sunday.  Now we usually get it along with all the other SJ manga.  This wait is nothing to me.


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2010)

Thursday sounds good.

And the quality and wait period for the scans has drastically improved compared to ye olden days.


----------



## migukuni (May 7, 2010)

sainted


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 7, 2010)

Argh the wait is killing me


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 7, 2010)

Binktopia is not only faster but uses better quality and stuff, their work is miles better than others.
Anyway... #lurk <3


----------



## Waveblade (May 7, 2010)

Damn, I have to work today. I was hoping to read the chapter before I went. (And it's freezing BTW)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 7, 2010)

i need the new chapter!!   *kid mode activated*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 7, 2010)

I still think we need more melchee's Door


----------



## Waveblade (May 7, 2010)

Please its pretty much guaranteed that we will get another form of MD in this arc. Same guarantee that something horrible will happen to someone, like in every other arc before.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 7, 2010)

I never get bored of MD no matter what form it takes,because all of the forms are damn unique!!


----------



## Waveblade (May 7, 2010)

True, Ageha evolves horizontally rather than upgrading like some many other shounen heroes.


----------



## nick1689 (May 7, 2010)

Where's the new chap?!


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2010)

hope the chapter comes out tomorrow


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2010)

Kyle is pure win,Kabuto is lulz( was kinda cool i must admit)
What is this bullshit about 0.1% of surviving the experiment...


----------



## Gatagata (May 8, 2010)

Can Kabuto now move the danger zone or something?


----------



## Kellogem (May 8, 2010)

awesome, the abilities of the elmore kids kind of look like shit now.. everyone and their mother can break material high nowadays and the scourge simply tanked fredericas flames? thats a bit sad, how is she supposed to fight now?
scourge dries their hair with it... and without kabuto frederica would be a bloody smudge by now, thats necca for you. Im pleased.



> Can Kabuto now move the danger zone or something



but why would he take up frederica for that?
..I guess he simply avoided it with her in his arms..


----------



## Farih (May 8, 2010)

Loved Kyle this chapter...Frederica was a bit disappointing since her powers turned out to be not of much use at all.

And I'm happy Kabuto finally got to do something more heroic.


----------



## Gatagata (May 8, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> but why would he take up frederica for that?
> ..I guess he simply avoided it with her in his arms..



to look cool ?


----------



## Gatagata (May 8, 2010)

oh yea I misread what the broad with the whip said. I guess he just avoided it.


----------



## Kellogem (May 8, 2010)

Gatagata said:


> to look cool ?



well, if you put it that way he should have groped her at the same time or something.. not that cool, but more enjoyable and its not like he is doing it to save her


----------



## Wuzzman (May 8, 2010)

You know if this wasn't a shounen kabuto would have his hand halfway up her ass.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2010)

He used his prediction skill in order to act cool... look at his face after the attack 
in b4 FredericaxKabuto tards!!


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2010)

i like the chapter kyle took out debora with the last punch he powered up . it seems and kabuto did something wonder what other powers he will have other then predicting attacks.


----------



## Kellogem (May 8, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i like the chapter kyle took out debora it seems and kabuto did something wonder what other powers he will have other then predicting attacks.



um, Kyle did what?
..I must have missed it..

btw I wonder if Kabuto could kill a woman, he doesnt look like the type. might not even let frederica do the job.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 8, 2010)

Kabuto wants the pussy, i really don't think he has that much chivalry.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 8, 2010)

Kyle, keep rocking bro

Kabuto, eternal pimp


----------



## Waveblade (May 8, 2010)

I hope Frederica gets to do some more fighting, like paying Kabuto back for the whole life saving thing. That'd be cool because they'd make the best zombie fighting team ever.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 8, 2010)

Hmmmmmm the EW rankings seem to change for me every time. I think it's safe to say that Kyle or Shoa are the strongest the other two are up for debate. Also look at what Kyle can do that put's to shame anything Kagetora has displayed and he is meant to be a rise master (maybe future Kagetora aftershock effects takes down mountains.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 8, 2010)

awesome chapter 

Kabuto just moved so fast that Nekka couldn't see him, even though she was keeping up with Kyle a moment ago. :ho


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2010)

I will lol hard if Kabuto gets his ass beaten in 2 pages


----------



## nick1689 (May 8, 2010)

Kabuto is a pimp.


Fuu-chan was kinda disappointing, did the Scourge really just tank her flames?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2010)

Fuu chan is soo gonna burn Kabuto down to death.....


----------



## Waveblade (May 8, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Fuu chan is soo gonna burn Kabuto down to death.....



Better do that after he's done being awesome


----------



## Agmaster (May 8, 2010)

she has ta catch him first


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 8, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Kabuto is a pimp.
> 
> 
> Fuu-chan was kinda disappointing, did the Scourge really just tank her flames?



I think Varley is the only one that tanked it. It's hard to tell by the angle though.

but i doubt she was going all out, since she wasn't even using the pyro monster


----------



## Waveblade (May 8, 2010)

I've been wondering why QueenOfMuffins decided to go with Varley instead of Barry? Every other translation be it from translator or google-fu has it as some variation of Bari.



Tenacious Lee said:


> awesome chapter
> 
> Kabuto just moved so fast that Nekka couldn't see him, even though she was keeping up with Kyle a moment ago. :ho



I wonder how long Kabuto could keep that speed up?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 8, 2010)

^should we start calling him Bari again then?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2010)

Bari the chopper?


----------



## Kellogem (May 8, 2010)

so who is going to be in a half-dead state by the end of this arc out of the good guys?

last time it was amamiya and matsuri and before that kabuto was the sucker and kind of ageha.

I guess it will be Kyle and maybe Marie this time.


----------



## Waveblade (May 8, 2010)

Granny could be a possibility. Death not through violence but the stress. Losing one of their guides and leaders could in some ways be a even bigger blow than the invasion.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 8, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> so who is going to be in a half-dead state by the end of this arc out of the good guys?
> 
> last time it was amamiya and matsuri and before that kabuto was the sucker and kind of ageha.
> 
> I guess it will be Kyle and maybe Marie this time.



I say Shao since he will probably be the first to confront Junas.

He needs someone to stop him or he's just gonna go around owning all the Scourge


----------



## Kellogem (May 8, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Granny could be a possibility. Death not through violence but the stress. Losing one of their guides and leaders could in some ways be a even bigger blow than the invasion.



but she has already one foot in the grave.. - how disappointing would that be : wise attacks the root with major forces and in the end granny is the only to die from a heart attack or something.. wise would be a joke.



> I say Shao since he will probably be the first to confront Junas.
> 
> He needs someone to stop him or he's just gonna go around owning all the Scourge



possible, but I think that will be Kyles role - after defeating Delboro somehow Junas arrives and owns him. maybe Shao as well.


----------



## nick1689 (May 8, 2010)

So.... Scourge >> Dholaki?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 8, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> So.... Scourge >> Dholaki?



pretty much.

Kyle is fighting seriously against Delboro and he might not win.

Hell, the other Scourge gave him a pretty good fight. Compare that to how badly Kyle trashed Dholaki


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 8, 2010)

Kabuto the best.


----------



## Random Member (May 8, 2010)

Kyle must have been waiting to let loose and go all out for quite a while.

Nice save by Kabuto later on in the chapter. And Frederica's thighs...


----------



## Waveblade (May 8, 2010)

Fredrica has the best legs (We have seen) in the manga.


----------



## Vat Hayato (May 8, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Kyle must have been waiting to let loose and go all out for quite a while.
> 
> Nice save by Kabuto later on in the chapter. And Frederica's thighs...


Dat chick. 



Taurus Versant said:


> Kabuto the best.


I'm looking forward to see his newly gained/evolved powers.


----------



## nick1689 (May 9, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> pretty much.
> 
> Kyle is fighting seriously against Delboro and he might not win.
> 
> Hell, the other Scourge gave him a pretty good fight. Compare that to how badly Kyle trashed Dholaki



Yeh, I agree. So this can tell us two things:

1. Star Commanders arent ranked in terms of power, but experience/when you joined the WISE. Theyre just that, commander's, and not necessarily the elite fighters

2. The past was changed in a way that allowed the Scourge to become stronger than Star Commander



But then they are experimental fighters, with their cores, so it likely does make sense theyd be stronger than some of the low tier Star Commanders


----------



## migukuni (May 9, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> awesome, the abilities of the elmore kids kind of look like shit now.. everyone and their mother can break material high nowadays and the scourge simply tanked fredericas flames? thats a bit sad, how is she supposed to fight now?
> scourge dries their hair with it... and without kabuto frederica would be a bloody smudge by now, thats necca for you. Im pleased.





Farih said:


> Loved Kyle this chapter...Frederica was a bit disappointing since her powers turned out to be not of much use at all.
> 
> And I'm happy Kabuto finally got to do something more heroic.





nick1689 said:


> Fuu-chan was kinda disappointing, did the Scourge really just tank her flames?



Frederica was barely trying to burn them, she didn't even use her Pyro Monster. I think she only used that level of flame because she thought they were normal Tavoo's , and I don't think all of the scourge tanked the flame, it was only the guy in front I think

From the last page, it seemed to me like, Kabuto didn't need to save Fuu-chan




Tenacious Lee said:


> I say Shao since he will probably be the first to confront Junas.
> 
> He needs someone to stop him or he's just gonna go around owning all the Scourge



yes, someone needs to stop Shao from pawning all the scourge, he's just that cool 

First time I actually liked a bishie kind of character 



nick1689 said:


> Yeh, I agree. So this can tell us two things:
> 
> 1. Star Commanders arent ranked in terms of power, but experience/when you joined the WISE. Theyre just that, commander's, and not necessarily the elite fighters
> 
> 2. The past was changed in a way that allowed the Scourge to become stronger than Star Commander



Something in the past probably made the star commanders stronger as well


----------



## Penance (May 9, 2010)

Now it's time, Kabutops...


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 9, 2010)

migukuni said:


> yes, someone needs to stop Shao from pawning all the scourge, he's just that cool
> 
> First time I actually liked a bishie kind of character



Shao is a bishie?


----------



## migukuni (May 9, 2010)

Yes he is... He has long hair, he's a bit broody, he's smart, he's also mysterious

All of those are the characteristics of a Bishie


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 9, 2010)

^but he's not at all feminine, and the long hair isn't exactly bishie style


----------



## migukuni (May 9, 2010)

He is a bit feminine, he's the kind of cuteness that would look good even as a girl... Also not all Bishie's are feminine too...

His hair is Bishie type, not all bishie's have long hair either, look at Hibari


----------



## nick1689 (May 9, 2010)

migu you think anything and everything is bishi/yaoi in some form or the other

Perverted mind


----------



## Waveblade (May 9, 2010)

To be fair, Bishounen doesn't necessarily mean yaoi.

Anyway I just realised the zombies look like they are made of hair. Perhaps a callback to those hair monsters in folklore. Or that  with the hair monster.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 9, 2010)

Kabuto was really cool


----------



## migukuni (May 9, 2010)

true, bishounen doesn't necessarily mean Yaoi

I haven't liked Bishounen much in Yaoi anyways, Shao is an exception though


----------



## Angoobo (May 9, 2010)

Kyle is winning his fight( he just landed the final blow to his opponent).
I doubt Scourge>Dholaki, since the latter is a commander...


----------



## Penance (May 9, 2010)

It looks like Kyle and Deboro both connected a final blow...we won't know who won until we see who's standing (if it isn't a double KO...).  Also, Scourge=Upper tier of WISE, as confirmed this chapter...


----------



## Yak (May 9, 2010)

Just because the Scourge are top-tier among a fairly large organisation now, does not mean they outrank the commanders. I think we should abandon any previous knowledge on the WISE because thanks to Ageha's interferrence the future has changed to the point where it did not only strengthen Root but also the WISE, seeing how they now got members that didn't exist in previous future trips. It is possible that the Star Commanders are overall stronger now because I can't see Dholaki be degraded to mere fodder again and they can kill him in the future as many times as they want, if they don't stop them in the present they will just end up altering the future again and he might just be back.

Besides, him being completely owned again would be so lame so if he shows up again in one of the future timelines, he better know a new trick or two.


----------



## Darth (May 9, 2010)

Wait, so who wins the bet in a double KO?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 9, 2010)

Darth said:


> Wait, so who wins the bet in a double KO?



i think its just a tie

nothing happens


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2010)

Man oh man, Kabuto is the man!


----------



## Kellogem (May 9, 2010)

so the Kyle vs Delboro fight will be soon over and Delboro still didnt show any original psy power... thats lame.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 9, 2010)

You guys, shouldn't be  sure that Kabuto's time to shine is now...Iwashiro san could be trolling


----------



## Harihara (May 9, 2010)

I hope the next chapter focuses on Fu and Kabuto

Fu attacks with her pyro queen and maybe Kabuto could uses his psi to sense incoming danger so they can't get hit or instruct Fu on where to strike...if they team up it could be interesting


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 10, 2010)

After reading Binktopia's scan its pretty clear that Bari is the only one that tanked Frederica's flame.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 10, 2010)

I just caught up in this right now.Took me all day but it was worth it I love this series.


----------



## Waveblade (May 10, 2010)

It is a great series isn't it? BTW I love your name


----------



## migukuni (May 10, 2010)

I want more FUUU-CHAN!!!

I love her... Yuri Yuri Yuri!!! NAOOOO


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 10, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> It is a great series isn't it? BTW I love your name



Yeah I like it alot my favorite characters are Marie,Oboro,and Asaga.

Why think you very much.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 10, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Yeah I like it alot my favorite characters are Marie,Oboro,and Asaga.
> 
> Why think you very much.



speaking of furuichi, did you know that the author of Beelzebub used to be the assistant of Toshiaki Iwashiro, the author of Psyren?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 10, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> speaking of furuichi, did you know that the author of Beelzebub used to be the assistant of Toshiaki Iwashiro, the author of Psyren?



yeah I read about it and after I saw that I was super excited cause I love Beelzebub alot.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 10, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> speaking of furuichi, did you know that the author of Beelzebub used to be the assistant of Toshiaki Iwashiro, the author of Psyren?



really? :33
that's awesome! much more than the Oda and Mashima thing because Psyren and Beel are both great


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 10, 2010)

Bubi said:


> really? :33
> that's awesome! much more than the Oda and Mashima thing because Psyren and Beel are both great



This post makes me sad I like One Piece and Fairy Tail.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 10, 2010)

Rave master was a master piece. Fairytail is fail though


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 10, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> This post makes me sad I like One Piece and Fairy Tail.



I like Op too  
not fairy tail


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 10, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Rave master was a master piece. Fairytail is fail though



I can't get through the first volume of Rave.




Bubi said:


> I like Op too
> not fairy tail



It is good that you like OP.

I like Fairy Tail but it isn't really a favorite of mine.


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Rave master was a master piece. Fairytail is fail though



i agree rave master was a great manga and fairy tail is okay maybe it will get better latter.

also i wonder if ageha will run into junas when he tries and to save the humans captured.


----------



## Jinibea (May 10, 2010)

One piece and Psyren should have a cross over. 

Better then either of the series crossing over with other current manga.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 10, 2010)

A one piece x Psyren cross over would be awkward as hell.

I'd like to see a Psyren x Chapter Black Yu Yu Hakusho crossover, with the WISE as Sensui's psychics, that'd be badass. Or even a Reborn x Psyren Crossover.


----------



## Jinibea (May 10, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> A one piece x Psyren cross over would be awkward as hell.
> 
> I'd like to see a Psyren x Chapter Black Yu Yu Hakusho crossover, with the WISE as Sensui's psychics, that'd be badass. Or even a Reborn x Psyren Crossover.



Not really I think it would be cool.

I also think it would boost Psyrens popularity big time. Since One piece is huge.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 10, 2010)

True enough, but how would you imagine Psychics would interact in OP-verse. It'd be hilarious to see one of the psychics try to trance and mind control Luffy


----------



## migukuni (May 11, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> A one piece x Psyren cross over would be awkward as hell.
> 
> I'd like to see a Psyren x Chapter Black Yu Yu Hakusho crossover, with the WISE as Sensui's psychics, that'd be badass. Or even a Reborn x Psyren Crossover.



I can already see Mukuro kufufu'ing his ass off on everyone who doesnt have talent on trance

And hibari soloing all the tavoo's

and Tsuna getting new members for his male harem


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 11, 2010)

It'd be epic. It actually what I'm gonng do for my fanfic (Yes I'm still going to write that damned thing)


----------



## Waveblade (May 11, 2010)

^I'd love to read that (Even though I don't know much about Reborn). Because 1) I love crossovers and 2)Dammit, we need more Psyren fic.


----------



## migukuni (May 11, 2010)

good, I wanna read it... As long as Ryohei is there everything is good

and your really gonna add people to Tsuna's Harem 

I have psyren fic... but its yaoi


----------



## Waveblade (May 11, 2010)

^Is it HiryuuXTatsuo?


----------



## migukuni (May 11, 2010)

Lets see
I have

Hiryuu x Tatsuo
Ageha x Hiryu
Ageha x Oboro
Kyle x Shao, Fuu x Marie
Ageha x Kyle, Grana x Amamiya
Grana x Ageha, Miroku x Grana, Hiryu x Kabuto
Kyle x Shao, Ageha x Amamiya, Fuu x Kabuto (not done yet)


----------



## Waveblade (May 11, 2010)

Do you have a place where the public can view these? I like pretty much everything on that list and I feel like reading.


----------



## migukuni (May 11, 2010)

waveblade likes yaoi? hmmm

I don't, its in my notebook, as in written in paper, Im too tardy to type it, when I have time I usually do though


----------



## Waveblade (May 11, 2010)

I like it all het, yuri, yaoi- it's all cool. One reason why I do not fear your threats of yaoi sets. 

Shame there is no digital copy of your writing. Not going to lie but way back when I started reading Psyren I would do mental calculations of which hypothetical relationships would be popular with the fans. Some of the guesses were right on the money, others ideas came right out of the left field.


----------



## migukuni (May 11, 2010)

well, I have almost all yaoi fic of almost all manga's


The one I like in my Psyren is 
Ageha x Kyle, Grana x Amamiya
and this
Grana x Ageha, Grana x Miroku, Hiryu x Kabuto

Now that I think about it, I did have a
F. Grana x F. Kyle x Ageha
Although, I was pretty sorry for what I did to Ageha in this one, coz he died in the end


----------



## Waveblade (May 11, 2010)

Grana X Amemiya? What the story behind that one?


----------



## migukuni (May 11, 2010)

Ageha x Kyle, Grana x Amamiya

Ageha is gay and she got mad and wandered off root...
meeting Grana and etc etc
some drama afterwards


----------



## Waveblade (May 11, 2010)

So, Abyss took over or something when Amamiya was rejected for the last time. Because I could see Abyss going "Fuck this saving the world shit, I gonna go join the winning team."


----------



## nick1689 (May 11, 2010)

less yaoi talk moar evil Amaiya talk


----------



## Penance (May 11, 2010)

^......................


----------



## Tayimus (May 11, 2010)

Anything with "Kuromiya" is automatically awesome...


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 11, 2010)

I concur. **


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 11, 2010)

Just finish my second re-read through psyren an i must say it was good. Something cough my eye an it my little theory, on chapter 83 Grana ask Miroku if this is the world he wanted an Miroku's response was it's still in the initial stage Link removed So it's haven even started yet, So what does Miroku need to get rid of to make psyren a better place? The sun is Miroku's an other tavoo draw back, if Miroku was to destroy the sun they will no longer have that weakest. So my theory is that one of Miroku's plans are to destroy the sun, you may be thinking WTF is burnice talking about but i strongly believe that grana, shinner, bon fire and the other wise members has a role in this. Please read part 2


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 11, 2010)

Now i know everyone on this tread loves science an know's there isn't any other way to bend light except for a black hole, so how is grana able to bend light? does he have a gravitational force equal to that of a black hole with his TK? the Answer is yes, if he bended light he will require the gravitational force of a black hole, even Miroku was amazed at grana's level of TK, So grana's part in destroying the sun is to close up the black hole after Miroku destroys the sun. Shinner's role is teleport Miroku an Grana into space and teleport them back after their done. Past grana was able to bend light, future grana should be far more powerful than his present self, he should be able to pull this off. This may sound crazy but it's possible =P


----------



## Tayimus (May 11, 2010)

That definitely is an interesting theory, Burnice.  Certainly it made me take pause and think about it.  However, I don't believe that's Miroku's ultimate plan, just on the sheer fact that destroying the Sun would make Earth completely uninhabitable for any lifeform.  Can you imagine how cold it would get?  Absolute Zero would feel like Hawaii by comparison...


----------



## Waveblade (May 11, 2010)

Destroying the Sun...

What. The. Fuck.

You do realise that the Sun is the only thing keeping everything going around in orderly orbits? Just look at .

Would Miroku be that arrogant? Mind you we don't know what the Genesis plan of his is yet.


----------



## Tayimus (May 11, 2010)

Lol, I completely forgot that the absense of the Sun would throw our whole System into chaos...

Without the Sun, the planets would be sent hurtling through space!  Unless, Miroku has some kinda plan after getting rid of the Sun, I just don't see why he'd destroy everything as he knows it...


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 11, 2010)

Waveblade, lol i know it's crazy but remember real life physic does not really apply to manga physic, Psyren is a supernatural manga anything is possible :ho. What if psyren atmosphere generates heat? then there will be no need for the sun. Seriously i want to know Miroku's plans for future psyren an if it involves destroying the sun i will take all the credit . Anyway i may be wrong an i might be right.


----------



## Waveblade (May 11, 2010)

...Then Mars or something crashes into us or something like that.

Hooray!

Devil's advocate, I suppose if you somehow could dim the Sun into a brown dwarf. You could have the best of both worlds. Little light but less of a horrific lack of gravitational pull.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 11, 2010)

I can't wait till we see what Kabuto's ability is I wanna see him have a good fight.


----------



## Tayimus (May 11, 2010)

@Burnice- Psyren may be a supernatural manga, but it doesn't completely ignore Physics (except for maybe Miroku not being instantly eradicated by Grana's Nichirin Tensui...).  At the very least, it hasn't made me facepalm 

@Waveblade- There's a such thing as a brown dwarf star?


----------



## Waveblade (May 11, 2010)

. A brown dwarf is one of the things thought possible for what ever is responsible for the weird orbits in the outer solar system.

Actually I just remembered. This time last year, some people (Mostly me) were bitching about "That Asteroid is too big to feasibly result in Psyren ie the world would be exploded!" and such. Of course in the end it didn't actually crash and it turned out I was right about the asteroid monster


----------



## Tayimus (May 11, 2010)

^Thanks for the link.  I see why I've never heard of brown dwarfs before as they used to be called Black Dwarfs (of which I'm barely familiar with).

And I remember that time we found out the asteroid's size.  I'm not sure I commented on it.  I wasn't expecting it to be filled with what looks like Alien Ectoplasm


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 11, 2010)

so, who do you guys think is going to stay behind with Nekka to fight Kabuto?

I think it'll be Ash :ho


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2010)

In the past 2 weeks someone posted they support AbyssXYoyo . That got me inspired and I eventually drew it. Quite tame really.


*Spoiler*: __ 





She is laughing at someone's misfortune. Probably caused it too.

FUCK hands, seriously I can never get them right. (Also wondering if I should have left it black and white/)


----------



## Tayimus (May 12, 2010)

@Tenacious Lee- I think Necca's alone in this one.  Seems like the rest of Scourge left her and went on the merry way...

@Waveblade- Dude, that's loads better than what I could do (stick figures FTW!)!   For some reason, though, I get the feeling she's laughing at Ageha... Being naked...  I don't understand myself sometimes


----------



## cbus05 (May 12, 2010)

Wow. I just figured something interesting out. Well, perhaps cracked a lot of mysteries about the day of rebirth.



To start off, from what we know, the current world of Psyren is in 2018, after Miroku enacted his rebirth when the meteor Orouboros struck the earth. 

​This is pretty common in our current mythology these days, so it wasn't too hard to figure out, but *the meteor Orouboros strikes earth in 2012, coinciding with the Mayan rebirth cycle.* 

How do I know that it strikes in 2012, and isn't just a coincidence due to the story's timeline? There are various themes. First off, Rebirth is largely mentioned in Miroku's dialogue, and the Mayan calendar 2012 doesn't necessarily represent a complete end of the world, but rather the rebirth of a new world, and start of a new cycle. 

This isn't the only clue. The comet Orouboros itself represents the Mayan god qetzalcoatl, the serpent with a bird's head. Furthermore, the mayan god is often depicted in Mayan mythology in a circle, swallowing itself. This is a commonly known animal known as none other than... Orouboros itself, the circular serpent swallowing itself. But that's not all, Ageha's father even mentions how the comet is moving like a "snake" in the sky. Well... hrmmm... I wonder where these hints lead. 






So in conclusion, I'm not really sure if Miroku actually planned the Orouboros strike on earth, it was simply fated all along. Miroku may have simply known about it anyway, and was seeking to create his new world at the onset of a new age. Interesting.


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2010)

@Taymius - Thanks man 

Wasn't the Day of Rebirth originally in 2010? But the date kept moving forward? Or was that the asteroid strike? Anyway nice connection between 2012 and Orouboros. Don't know if it's true but it could still work.


----------



## Tayimus (May 12, 2010)

@chub05- When I first read your post, I was like, "Oh shit!"  Then my memory caught up with me...  Waveblade's right, in the 1st incarnation of the Timeline the Day of Rebirth happened in 2010-



An exact date is given in the 2nd (or is it the third?) Timeline-



01-07-10

Which means that had our universe been following Psyren, we wouldn't have to wait for 2012 for the End of Days.  It would've already happened!


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2010)

GUESS WHAT?

...I think may have been wrong about no chapter this week. It looks like we have possible spoilers (A release this week is another story.). The spoiler thread over at MH isn't open yet so I'll just post it up here. I have no idea what's going on but it sounds like it could be cool.


*Spoiler*: __ 




44   名前：  名無しさん＠chs   2010/05/12(水) 16:05:07   ID:NlFSFOPY0
    ＣＡＬＬ，１１８　”咆哮”


    フレデリカを
    救うため
    カブト、推参！！

    チェーンを逸らすカブト・・・
    女『！！』

    お姫様抱っこ続行・・・
    女（攻撃が逸れた？）

    かっこいいカブトのアップ・・・
    女（なんだコイツーー・・・？）
    フレ『コラ降ろせェ』
    カブト『今絶ッテー無理！！』
    フレ『ちょっと逃げるんじゃなくて闘うのよ！！！』
    カブト『怖ェェェェッ！！』

    走るデルボロの三人・・・
    黒髪『じゃあな　ネッカ！！　先行ってるぜェ』

    フレデリカに肘鉄を食らわされる・・・カブト・・・
    カブト『まずい突破された！！』
    フレ『アンタのせいよバカッ！！！』

    フレ『パイロクイーン・サラマンドラ！！』
    女『どこ見てんのさ！！』
    フレ『うるさい！！！』
    女『キャア』
    フレ『Myホームでこれは使いたくなかったのよね（ぶっ壊れるから）』
    カブト『アチャチャ』

    フレ『逃げられちゃったじゃないのよ！！このヘタレヴィジョンズ　なんでわざわざ戻ってきたの！？　逃げ遅れた人達を避難させるのがアンタの役目でしょ！？』
    カブト『だから・・・お前も助けに来たんだ（逃げ遅れた最後の一人・・・）心配になったから・・・』
    フレ『バカね・・・！！ガタガタ震えてんじゃない・・・！ビビリの癖に闘おうなんてして・・・！』

    立ち上がるネッカ・・・チェーンで攻撃・・・
    誰か（フレorカブト）『コイツ！！まだ生きてたかァ！！』
    女『フザケんなァァァ！！！　テメエアタシの顔をォォ！！！』
    フレ（コイツら全身に高圧のバーストエネルギーを纏って闘う強化戦闘タイプか！！）『アンタッ！！！』
    カブト『は！？』
    フレ『ここはアタシに任せて先に行って！！！　急がないとみんなが殺される！！！　残りの奴らから他の皆を守って！！！』

    カブトの方見て若干微笑む・・・
    フレ『頼んだわよ　ヘタレ』

    女『こっちへ来い！！　オマエの顔もグチャグチャにしてやるからよ！！！』

    パイロクイーンにつかまれるネッカ・・・
    女『！！！』
    フレ《さっき燃えなかったからっていい気になってんの？》《いいよじゃあ》《今度は本気でやったげる》《本気の》《本気で》

    ネッカを掴んだまま落下するパイロクイーン・・・
    フレ《頼んだわよ》《ヘタレ》

    壁が爆発・・・現れる黒髪・・・トランプで攻撃・・・
    住民『キャアアアッ』『止まれーッ　止まれーッ！！』
    黒髪『カハハ♪』
    住民『！？』『体が・・・！！』『キャアアアア』
    黒髪『心配するな・・・動けなくなるだけだ　お前らはもう　Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅの大切な実験材料だからなァ・・・！』
    住民『逃げろ　Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅだ』
    黒髪『カカ・・・チューチュー鳴いてるぜ　モルモットが・・・！！』

    住民をカード・コインで住民を攻撃するアッシュ・・・倒れる住民・・・そこへ現れるカブト・・・
    カブト『・・・・・・・・・』
    黒髪『・・・・・・　・・・えッ？　え・・・何？　まさか俺と闘るつもりなの？』
    カブト『やめろ・・・！！』
    黒髪『ハァ！！？』
    カブト『やめろって言ってんだよ・・・　このクソ野郎・・・！！』
    黒髪『ハァァ！！？声小さくて全然聞こえねぇよ　もっとデカイ声でしゃべれ　このウジ虫が』

    カブトに襲い掛かるアッシュ・・・壁に飛ばされる・・・アッシュ・・・
    黒髪（！！？）（なんだ！？）（なんであんなに遠くにいる！？）（テレキネシスだとしたら挙動が早過ぎる）（グラナ様レベルだぞ！！ありえない！！）

    カブト＆ヨヨ・・・
    ヨヨ《クク・・・トマドッテルゼ・・・アイツニハコノ”ヨヨ”ガ視エテナイ》《ダッテ　オレハオマエノ中ニイルダケノ存在ナノダカラ・・・》
    カブト『闘うぜ　ヨヨ』
    ヨヨ《ヨシキタ》
    黒髪『何しやがった　このウジ虫ィ』

    ヨヨ《弱者ニトッテ》《脅威トハ》《視ユル事象》《ソノ掌デ》《祓ウ事象》

    ヨヨ《弱イガ故ニ》《無敵》

    カブト『耳悪ィのか　コラァ　やめろって言ってんだ　このクソ野郎』


    これがカブトの能力 




No resolution to Kyle vs. Delboro.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 12, 2010)

Anything about Kabuto in it?


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2010)

...Oh yes there is. I'm not exactly a genius translator ( derp) but I can recognise some names. 

I wanna know what's happening


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 12, 2010)

As do I sir.As do I.


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2010)

Hai_Priesty is awesome yet again! Translation


*Spoiler*: __ 



Call 118 : Roar
ＣＡＬＬ，１１８　”咆哮”


フレデリカを
救うため
カブト、推参！！
Kabuto up onto the battlefield for Federica!!

チェーンを逸らすカブト・・・
女『！！』
Kabuto dodged the chain....
Woman(Nekka) : !!

お姫様抱っこ続行・・・
女（攻撃が逸れた？）
Kabuto still carrying Fu in his arms...
Nekka : He managed to dodge this?

かっこいいカブトのアップ・・・
女（なんだコイツーー・・・？）
フレ『コラ降ろせェ』
カブト『今絶ッテー無理！！』
Kabuto's close-up panel (the spoiler says he looks cool ^_^)...
Nekka : What's with him...?
Fu : YOu! Let go of me now!
Kabuto : Not now!!

フレ『ちょっと逃げるんじゃなくて闘うのよ！！！』
カブト『怖ェェェェッ！！』
Fu : We're not running away! We're supposed to fight right here!!!
Kabuto : You're scaring me!!

走るデルボロの三人・・・
黒髪『じゃあな　ネッカ！！　先行ってるぜェ』
Delboro trio dashes...
Dark hair (Ash?) : Fine - We'll leave this to you Nekka! We're going!

フレデリカに肘鉄を食らわされる・・・カブト・・・
カブト『まずい突破された！！』
フレ『アンタのせいよバカッ！！！』
Federica elbowed Kabuto...
Kabuto : This' bad! They're advancing!!
Fu : All because of you, idiot!!!

フレ『パイロクイーン・サラマンドラ！！』
女『どこ見てんのさ！！』
フレ『うるさい！！！』
女『キャア』
フレ『Myホームでこれは使いたくなかったのよね（ぶっ壊れるから）』
Fu : Pyro Queen Salamandra!!
カブト『アチャチャ』
Nekka : Where are you looking!!
Fu : Shut up now!!!
Nekka : Kyaa!
Fu : I didn't want to use this in home actually. (It'll destroy it!)
Kabuto : Oh man!

フレ『逃げられちゃったじゃないのよ！！このヘタレヴィジョンズ　なんでわざわざ戻ってきたの！？　逃げ遅 れた人達を避難させるのがアンタの役目でしょ！？』
カブト『だから・・・お前も助けに来たんだ（逃げ遅れた最後の一人・・・）心配になったから・ ・・』
フレ『バカね・・・！！ガタガタ震えてんじゃない・・・！ビビリの癖に闘おうなんてして・・・ ！』
Fu : You've let them run!! Loser Visions! Why did you come back in the first place!? You're supposed to help people who didn't make it in time!?
Kabuto : Like I said - I've come to help you! (You'd become the last one who didn't run away in time...!) Because I'm worried for you....
Fu : Idiot aren't you! You were trembling aren't you...! Why did a coward like you come back to fight...!

立ち上がるネッカ・・・チェーンで攻撃・・・
誰か（フレorカブト）『コイツ！！まだ生きてたかァ！！』
女『フザケんなァァァ！！！　テメエアタシの顔をォォ！！！』
フレ（コイツら全身に高圧のバーストエネルギーを纏って闘う強化戦闘タイプか！！）『アンタッ ！！！』
カブト『は！？』
Nekka above them..... Chain attack....
Someone (uncertain if Fu or Kabuto) : She, she's still alive!?
Nekka : Jerks you twoooo!! What've you done to me face!!!!
Fu : (They're the type that battles with burst energy surrounding their bodies strengthen them!! ) You!!!
Kabuto : Huh?
フレ『ここはアタシに任せて先に行って！！！　急がないとみんなが殺される！！！　残りの奴らから他の皆を 守って！！！』
Fu : Leave it to me!! Everyone will die if you leave that three to go for them!!! Protect others from them!!!

カブトの方見て若干微笑む・・・
フレ『頼んだわよ　ヘタレ』
女『こっちへ来い！！　オマエの顔もグチャグチャにしてやるからよ！！！』
Fu looked at Kabuto and was actually smiling a little....
Fu : Can I trust you on this, loser?
Nekka : Come to me now!! I'll do the same to your face as what you've done to mine!!!

パイロクイーンにつかまれるネッカ・・・
女『！！！』
フレ《さっき燃えなかったからっていい気になってんの？》《いいよじゃあ》《今度は本気でやったげる》《本 気の》《本気で》
Nekka caught by Pyro Queen....
Nekka : !!!
Fu : You're yelling at me because you haven't get burnt enough? Fine! I'll let you taste the best firestorm! In all seriousness!

ネッカを掴んだまま落下するパイロクイーン・・・
フレ《頼んだわよ》《ヘタレ》
Pyro Queen falling, Nekka still in...
Fu : I'd trust you, loser!

壁が爆発・・・現れる黒髪・・・トランプで攻撃・・・
住民『キャアアアッ』『止まれーッ　止まれーッ！！』
黒髪『カハハ♪』
Wall expolsion.... Dark hair (Ash?) appearing.... Attacking with cards...
Residencts : "Kyaaaaa " "Stop this! Stop thissss!!"
Ash : Kahaha!

住民『！？』『体が・・・！！』『キャアアアア』
黒髪『心配するな・・・動けなくなるだけだ　お前らはもう　Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅの大切な実験材料だからなァ・・ ・！』
住民『逃げろ　Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅだ』
黒髪『カカ・・・チューチュー鳴いてるぜ　モルモットが・・・！！』
Residents : !? "My body...!" "Kyaaaa"
Ash : Don't worry.... I just stopped your movements! Because you'll be experiement subjects of us W.I.S.E!
Residents : Run!! It's the W.I.S.E!
Ash : Haha.... You all are screeching just like Guinea pigs should...!!

住民をカード・コインで住民を攻撃するアッシュ・・・倒れる住民・・・そこへ現れるカブト・・ ・
カブト『・・・・・・・・・』
黒髪『・・・・・・　・・・えッ？　え・・・何？　まさか俺と闘るつもりなの？』
カブト『やめろ・・・！！』
Still attacking the residents with coins and cards..... People collapsing.... appears Kabuto.....
Kabuto : ..........
Ash : .................. Eh? What... you? You're picking a fight with me>
Kabuto : Stop this...!!

黒髪『ハァ！！？』
カブト『やめろって言ってんだよ・・・　このクソ野郎・・・！！』
黒髪『ハァァ！！？声小さくて全然聞こえねぇよ　もっとデカイ声でしゃべれ　このウジ虫が』
Ash : Hah!!?
Kabuto : I say stop..... you bastard...!!
Ash : Haa!!? I can't hear you, you're too soft!! Say it again, loud!! Little bug!

カブトに襲い掛かるアッシュ・・・壁に飛ばされる・・・アッシュ・・・
黒髪（！！？）（なんだ！？）（なんであんなに遠くにいる！？）（テレキネシスだとしたら挙動が早過ぎる） （グラナ様レベルだぞ！！ありえない！！）
Ash charged at Kabuto.... but only hit he wall....
Ash !!? ) (Why?) (When did he dodged to such distance!?) (it's insanely fast even if it's Telekinesis!) (if it's that then he's on par with Grana sama!! That can't be!!)

カブト＆ヨヨ・・・
ヨヨ《クク・・・トマドッテルゼ・・・アイツニハコノ”ヨヨ”ガ視エテナイ》《ダッテ　オレハオマエノ中ニ イルダケノ存在ナノダカラ・・・》
Kabuto & Yoyo.....
Yoyo : Kuku..... He's freaked out...! He can't see "Yoyo", because.... I exist within yoy...

カブト『闘うぜ　ヨヨ』
ヨヨ《ヨシキタ》
黒髪『何しやがった　このウジ虫ィ』
Kabuto : Let's fight, Yoyo....
Yoyo : Nice, come!
Ash : What're you doing, bug!!

ヨヨ《弱者ニトッテ》《脅威トハ》《視ユル事象》《ソノ掌デ》《祓ウ事象》

ヨヨ《弱イガ故ニ》《無敵》
Yoyo : To a weakling, menace is something that they see through their own eyes, and avoid at all cost!
Yoyo : That's why.... they're unbeatable!
(Note: without the kanjis and Furiganas here my trans on Yoyo may be inaccurate..... ^_^; )

カブト『耳悪ィのか　コラァ　やめろって言ってんだ　このクソ野郎』
Kabuto : Are you deaf or something? I said stop, bastard!

これがカブトの能力
....This is Kabuto's powers!


Note :
1. Anyone has a better translation for Hetare? ^_^;
2. Who's going to face Odo and Barry? While I hope to see Haruhiko & Lan (or even Chika), or Ian & Fubuki in action, that'll be some big disaster already happened right?
3. I was thinking if Ash can't tell Menace and was freaking out by that there's a better chance Kabu can win him with mind games.... Arrogant guys usually are hit the hardest when their presumed invincibility is broken......
4. Someone says Kabu X Fu!? But Fu chan will stay a 9-year-old in 2008!!





*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope this spoiler is true. Oh man...

Looks like Kabuto is still a "coward" but he can now kick your ass.  Suckers.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 12, 2010)

LOl, kabuxFuu chan is becoming true... im rofling hard :Lmao


----------



## Major_Glory (May 12, 2010)

I read 117 chapters of Psyren today. My head hurts.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 12, 2010)

So those spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it me, or does it sound like YoYo can control Kabuto? Or at least influence his movements or something to that effect.


----------



## Eternity (May 12, 2010)

Cant wait to see what Kabutos power is ^_^


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2010)

Just reading the spoilers again and I noticed this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Frederica may burnt Necca's face off or similar. "Not the face!" indeed.


----------



## Harihara (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This spoiler better be true so much for the teamwork thing but frederica's awesome and I can't wait for Kabuto's one on one


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2010)

*IS AVOIDING SPOILERS *


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2010)

I sure hope we get picture sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuu chan smiling?? it cant be possible!!


----------



## Kellogem (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hate firestarters.. ok, actually I like their fights and fighting styles, but being burnt is the worst. poor nekka. frederica would deserve a cruel death.

do you think any of scourge will survive this arc? or all of them will die in root?


----------



## nick1689 (May 12, 2010)

Im glad you guys have finally mastered the magic of spoiler tags


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2010)

read spoilers

they are intriguing to say the least


----------



## Penance (May 12, 2010)

Mah boi Kabuto!


----------



## Tayimus (May 12, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Hai_Priesty is awesome yet again! Translation
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If this Spoiler is true, then I was partly wrong with my fight prediction since I thought Haruhiko and Kabuto would fight Ash.  Perhaps I just wanted to see Haruhiko fight.  At least, I was right bout Fu vs. Necca.  But then again, so were like 10 other people


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2010)

Pictures! Spoilers are fucking confirmed!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tayimus (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh Gods above, that one picture...  Let the KabuFu Shipping officially begin.


Other than that, awesome! 




EDIT- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Was I the only one who got a wierd JJBA, Pokemon, Digimon, YUGIOH vibe from the spoiler...?


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You say it like it's a bad thing  But I agree fucking awesome pek


----------



## Tayimus (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have nothing against the pairing personally, I just like Kyle X Fu better


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heh that works as well probably more due to being from the same timeframe and such 

Nekka's face wasn't as burnt as I thought.


----------



## cbus05 (May 12, 2010)

Ugh, I have nothing against pairings, but everything against people who can only talk about pairings. I just hope this thread doesn't get taken over by pairing wars and stupid shit like that.


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2010)

Lol wut?

We have managed not to be taken over by pairing talk (If trying to get an AbyssXAmamiya to show up and subsequent discussion doesn't count) for over 7000 posts. I think we can last. :Quite

That said, 


*Spoiler*: _ Plot talk_ 



Out of five Scourge three now have fights. Any guesses on the other two matches?


----------



## Tayimus (May 12, 2010)

Lol, I try to avoid threads that turn into that.  I don't think you have to worry bout this Thread though.  There's waaay to many people in this Thread who think logically. 

EDIT- @Waveblade- Amamiya vs. Odo is almost a universal opinion.

I say Ageha's gonna fight Varley, though


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 12, 2010)

I predict Amamiya vs odo and Bari vs Ageha


----------



## Kellogem (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so how will Kabuto actually fight? because his shit is awesome for defense, but still he would have to defeat Ash somehow, and I cant see Kabuto defeating him in a hand-to-hand combat.

and where are my original scourge abilities dammit??

poor necca, hope she will have a comeback


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



First off its turning into an Ageha Harem and I'm ok with that but I prefer the AgehaxAmamiya.

On to something more awesome, I think that the scourge will end up fighting all the rest of the ROOT psy users; their names escape me at the moment. I hope Ageha finds the Masked scourge dude.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 12, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




You talking about Haruhiko and Lan?

I would love to see Haruhiko fight, though Lan isn't much of a fighter


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2010)

looks like another interesting chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



kabuto is great at defense but i guess he does not have an offensive ability and will probably just be support.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 12, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> looks like another interesting chapter
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




wait, what is his power?

It isn't explained in the spoilers, how do you know its only defensive?


----------



## Kellogem (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looking at the spoiler pictures, Ash attacks Kabuto with his coins which have a "danger aura" around them, Yoyo manipulate / alter the path of the aura which alters the coins path making them miss kabuto

so I guess Kabuto moving the danger zone wasnt that off..  basically it looks like ha can make dangerous shit miss him, but dunno how would he able to use it for offense. the whole menace thing is about surviving not attacking.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so basically, Yoyo just deflects attacks?

thats a bit underwhelming, I hope that's not all he can do


----------



## Kellogem (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe he can turn the attacks back at his opponents?

doubt it though, otherwise he could have done that with Ash coins already..

besides with a decent rise that ability might be enough for him, the opponent cant hit him while he could beat them up


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 12, 2010)

Tayimus said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Was I the only one who got a wierd JJBA, Pokemon, *Digimon*, YUGIOH vibe from the spoiler...?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoyo does look like greymon. Kabuto's fight will probably wrap up next week, so there's still the resolution of kyle and deboro's fight, and bari, odo and junas matchups. I'll be pissed if this arc doesn't have a consistently high TOC ranking.


----------



## Harihara (May 12, 2010)

Marie needs a redo


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fu's Salamandra is sick I hope she goes all out against Necca


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is what it looks like in the pictures


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 12, 2010)

new chapter is out?


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2010)

No. Ask again in 24 hours


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 12, 2010)

Harihara said:


> Marie needs a redo
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



she can't go all out because she'll destroy Root


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> she can't go all out because she'll destroy Root




*Spoiler*: __ 



OTOH Root as a hideout is pretty much screwed. So she may as well go all out if the civilians are out of the way.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 12, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> OTOH Root as a hideout is pretty much screwed. So she may as well go all out if the civilians are out of the way.



*Spoiler*: __ 




oh, good point 

there's no point in protecting Root now that the WISE know about it. 

I wonder where their gonna live from now on


----------



## On and On (May 12, 2010)

New to this manga, but completely caught up

*I love how there is basically always a fight.*


----------



## Tayimus (May 12, 2010)

Cheers, Comedian.  We're happy to get another PsyFan (Ok, that sounded better in my head...)

A lotta people love that there's always a fight, but me, I'm just giddy that something's always happening.  We either get a fight chap, plot chap, or a fight/plot chap.  We never get a chap I can say we didn't need.  That, my friends, is unreal! 

One question, though, Comedian...  How the hell do you have 6,000+ posts and you only joined in Jan of 09!?


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2010)

we just need marie to have a full fight on her own. wonder if agehas father will appear soon and if he has developed any abilities.


----------



## Tayimus (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'd like to see Marie have a full fight but I'm not expecting it...

And you reminded me of something that was bugging me a long time ago.  I know this was discussed before, but I just wanna bring it back.  The whole idea that Psyren's atmosphere unlocks the limits in a person's mind, thereby allowing them to use Psi...  

WTH?!  Shouldn't everyone in Root and Shimabara be tossing around Kamehamehas!?  I dunno if this theory has been mentioned but I believe that it's Lady Q herself that unlocks the Psi.  Since it's only been Drifters that have displayed the "Psi Fever".  What do you all think?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 13, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see Marie have a full fight but I'm not expecting it...
> 
> And you reminded me of something that was bugging me a long time ago.  I know this was discussed before, but I just wanna bring it back.  The whole idea that Psyren's atmosphere unlocks the limits in a person's mind, thereby allowing them to use Psi...
> 
> WTH?!  Shouldn't everyone in Root and Shimabara be tossing around Kamehamehas!?  I dunno if this theory has been mentioned but I believe that it's Lady Q herself that unlocks the Psi.  Since it's only been Drifters that have displayed the "Psi Fever".  What do you all think?



That is certainly a theory but remember the guys who were hunting Lady Q, I don't remember them as drifters and they still had power. Or Ian and the regular psy guys in the present. Perhaps they have powers but since they haven't trained them like the kids or the drifters they are limited to simple rise or some telekenisis


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 13, 2010)

Tayimus, you may be right but it's confusing O.O'..everyone in root should have psi powers but they don't. But then again psi powers can be awaken in psyren's atmosphere.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 13, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see Marie have a full fight but I'm not expecting it...
> 
> And you reminded me of something that was bugging me a long time ago.  I know this was discussed before, but I just wanna bring it back.  The whole idea that Psyren's atmosphere unlocks the limits in a person's mind, thereby allowing them to use Psi...
> 
> WTH?!  Shouldn't everyone in Root and Shimabara be tossing around Kamehamehas!?  I dunno if this theory has been mentioned but I believe that it's Lady Q herself that unlocks the Psi.  Since it's only been Drifters that have displayed the "Psi Fever".  What do you all think?



Kyle said some of the kids living in Root have never been to the surface. None of the survivors have breathed in the atmosphere in 8 years. Maybe the atmosphere giving powers is something recent?

It is also possible that they simply didn't have anyone to teach them. No one but the drifters know that the atmosphere gives you PSI, since the Elmore kids have it naturally.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 13, 2010)

I recently came across this DDL who is this guy an how is he able to see Nemesis Q ?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 13, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> I recently came across this DDL who is this guy an how is he able to see Nemesis Q ?



some people can see Nemesis Q, some can't

remember when Fubuki(ageha's sister) saw it?


----------



## Tayimus (May 13, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Kyle said some of the kids living in Root have never been to the surface. None of the survivors have breathed in the atmosphere in 8 years. Maybe the atmosphere giving powers is something recent?



True, some kids haven't been to the surface at all.  However, I can't fully believe that the only people that have been up top are the Tenjuins.  _Somebody_ would say it's unfair that only they get to see the sky (even if it does look like Hell).



Tenacious Lee said:


> It is also possible that they simply didn't have anyone to teach them. No one but the drifters know that the atmosphere gives you PSI, since the Elmore kids have it naturally.



That might be true except that out of the ones that would have their Psi unleashed, a few (even just one) of them would end up with an uncontrollable Burst that would manifest itself, thus requiring Burst Stream.  And it all would snowball from there.  



BuRNiCe44 said:


> I recently came across this DDL who is this guy an how is he able to see Nemesis Q ?



I didn't even look at the link, I know what you're talking bout.  My opinion is that he just has a higher Psi ability than most, enough to see Nemesis Q, just not enough to do the shit True Psychicers can.  He's not the first non-Psychic to Nemesis, the masses have known bout him and even what he looks like for a long time.  It's in Chapter 1...


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 13, 2010)

Tenacious Lee, Tayimus, you guys are right i was wondering if he may play a role in the up comming chapters but i guess not. I am also curious about Miroku's psi ability called Sephirot, i did some research and discover Miroku has the power of a God. Look at this link about Sephirot  Miroku has display 1 ability from Sephirot Gevurah DDL, does he possess all ten abilities of Sephirot? Another thing i want to know is how hot is garana's Sun Fall attack A.K.A solar beam?


----------



## migukuni (May 13, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> OTOH Root as a hideout is pretty much screwed. So she may as well go all out if the civilians are out of the way.



the civilians aren't safe yet actually



Tayimus said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see Marie have a full fight but I'm not expecting it...
> 
> And you reminded me of something that was bugging me a long time ago.  I know this was discussed before, but I just wanna bring it back.  The whole idea that Psyren's atmosphere unlocks the limits in a person's mind, thereby allowing them to use Psi...
> 
> WTH?!  Shouldn't everyone in Root and Shimabara be tossing around Kamehamehas!?  I dunno if this theory has been mentioned but I believe that it's Lady Q herself that unlocks the Psi.  Since it's only been Drifters that have displayed the "Psi Fever".  What do you all think?





Fullmetalthis said:


> That is certainly a theory but remember the guys who were hunting Lady Q, I don't remember them as drifters and they still had power. Or Ian and the regular psy guys in the present. Perhaps they have powers but since they haven't trained them like the kids or the drifters they are limited to simple rise or some telekenisis





Tayimus said:


> True, some kids haven't been to the surface at all.  However, I can't fully believe that the only people that have been up top are the Tenjuins.  _Somebody_ would say it's unfair that only they get to see the sky (even if it does look like Hell).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember that Nemesis Q had a long questionnaire before she gives them the okay sign to go to Psyren? I think that Questionnaire is some kind of test to see if the guys that will be sent to Psyren has capabilities of developing high level Psy...


----------



## Waveblade (May 13, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see Marie have a full fight but I'm not expecting it...
> 
> And you reminded me of something that was bugging me a long time ago.  I know this was discussed before, but I just wanna bring it back.  The whole idea that Psyren's atmosphere unlocks the limits in a person's mind, thereby allowing them to use Psi...
> 
> WTH?!  Shouldn't everyone in Root and Shimabara be tossing around Kamehamehas!?  I dunno if this theory has been mentioned but I believe that it's Lady Q herself that unlocks the Psi.  Since it's only been Drifters that have displayed the "Psi Fever".  What do you all think?



My theory is this: In this universe humans have three main psy level catergories.

The first are natural born psychics. They make up a small percentage of the population and can perceive psychic phenomenona as well manifest abilities at certain point in their life, usually in their youth.

Second are ordinary humans (Call them mundanes, muggles whatever) a bulk of the world's population is this. Can't even perceive anything psychic ie Nemesis Q running around and stuff like the Tree of Life at work would look like people suddenly turning into husks for no reason.

The third category is most significant to the story. I call the latents. The rest of the population are people with a degree of sensitivity, they may not be able to use psi but they can see it at work. Such as that random guy who could see Nemesis Q at the airport while his partner couldn't. They can't develop powers unless through a third party such as the Psyren atmosphere or perhaps through brain injury (Which is what could have woken Riko's ability.)

Nemesis Q probably looked out for eligible people from category's 1 or 3 for the Psyren trip. This is why it appears every drifter survivor developed powers, because they had the inborn ability to.

As for the future world keep in mind that WISE actively hunted psychics to convert into Tavoo after the DoR. So I could easily see that any hidden survivors around the world would keep quiet about their abilities.

Furthermore, even if there are any civilian psychics in Root what is to say they actually have abilities that are good for combat?


----------



## migukuni (May 13, 2010)

Waveblade I already said that before 

The Questionnaire made by Nemesis Q before they are sent to Psyren is like a test to see if the person can awaken in Psyren


----------



## Bergelmir (May 13, 2010)

So something just struck me about this invasion. All of the Rooters(besides the Elmore kids, Electric Boogaloo guy, and Telport Box dude) have been trapped down there since Amagigeddon, right? And all of the Rooters are now escaping, presumably to the surface. And being exposed to the Psyren atmosphere for the first time. Did the Root just turn into a potential army of psychics? (Of course, they'll need to be trained, which'll take years probably, but still...)


----------



## Tayimus (May 13, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Tenacious Lee, Tayimus, you guys are right i was wondering if he may play a role in the up comming chapters but i guess not. I am also curious about Miroku's psi ability called Sephirot, i did some research and discover Miroku has the power of a God. Look at this link about Sephirot  Miroku has display 1 ability from Sephirot Gevurah DDL, does he possess all ten abilities of Sephirot? Another thing i want to know is how hot is garana's Sun Fall attack A.K.A solar beam?



I'm sorry, Burnice, but we knew that for a long time.  Hell, practically within weeks of the introduction of the Declaration of War video, someone (fxu or Waveblade, I think...) came up with that.  Then it was verified when Ageha and the Kids find Inui's apartment--



This actually reminds me of when I told a friend that when he got to the part with the writing on the wall then, know that _shit_ is about to be _officially fucked_! 

Anyway, as to whether Miroku can use all ten abilities?  I think it's actually pretty safe to assume he can.  He _is_ stated to be the only character other than Ageha (and maybe Oboro, but that's debatable), to have very versatile abilities.  



migukuni said:


> Remember that Nemesis Q had a long questionnaire before she gives them the okay sign to go to Psyren? I think that Questionnaire is some kind of test to see if the guys that will be sent to Psyren has capabilities of developing high level Psy...



Well, I'm not to sure about it doing all that, beyond the Questionnaire being a way to insert a Trance into the mind.  On the simple fact that that would mean every Drifter would have the potential to become a Monster.  And granted, the current Drifters all have insane potential, namely Ageha, Oboro, and Amamiya.  Yet look at Usui and Miyake...  They suck... 



Waveblade said:


> My theory is this: In this universe humans have three main psy level catergories.
> 
> The first are natural born psychics. They make up a small percentage of the population and can perceive psychic phenomenona as well manifest abilities at certain point in their life, usually in their youth.
> 
> ...



I agree with you up to a point...  I would only make two categories.  True Psychics and Normals (muggles LOL!).  Remember how Matsuri explained Psi?  She said everybody has Psi, just that most have their natural restaints on their minds, in order to not hurt themselves.  I think Nemesis Q picks his Drifters randomly, whether it be Psychics or Normals.  Be it the latter, Q then breaks their mental limits so they can use Psi...

About the WISE hunting enemy Psychicers...  Did anyone else ever find it strange Dholaki didn't expect Ageha and the others to have powers?  As if he assumed they were harmless normal people?  In Psyren?  In their atmosphere?  Really?  C'mon, WTF? 

@migukuni- Waveblade's answer was slightly different than yours.  Which is why I replied separately 

@Belgelmir- That's another reason I think it's not Psyren's atmosphere.  But it only means we'll find the answer to my question sooner than I thought  

Electric Boogaloo guy?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 13, 2010)

any word on when we can get a scan?


----------



## Waveblade (May 13, 2010)

@Taymius re: Matsuri: have you considered that Matsuri may have been basing her theory on the demonstrable effect the atmosphere had on potential drifters. If they were handpicked because their minds would be more susceptible to removing the blockers, it would seem that everyone would be affected by the Psyren Atmosphere. If Based on that sample of people.

 Also even though the people in Usui's kingdom have been on the surface for ages it seems only a few are Psi-users.

OTOH in the future Psyren world you could assume that the baseline for human Psi ability has been bumped up to psi-sensitive ie, they can see psychic phenomena and even if they can't speak telepathically they would be able to hear it. (Like in the second drift when Amamiya tried to warn the other potential drifters.) 

Mind you this is only speculation and theories.

PS: I'm predicting that there will be a 3rd/4th category ie Psychic Nulls.

@Tenacious Lee: No


----------



## Tayimus (May 13, 2010)

@Waveblade- I think I might not be explaining myself good enough.  I wasn't using Matsuri's explanations about Psi in general towards her explanation of Psyren.  The place where I think she's right is where she says that everyone has the capacity to use Psi, just that humans only use 10% of the brain's total ability.  Where I think she's wrong, however, is where she explains that Psyren's atmosphere unlocks those limits.  But since the introduction of Root and Shimabara, that theory is starting to lose weight with me...  I think it's Lady Q herself (and only her powers) that destroys the mental Psi blocker.

If I'm getting your assertion right, you're saying that both statements can be right.  You're saying that the atmosphere _does_ unlock the blocker, just not to the 100% we were led to believe with Matsuri's words.  On top of that, Q uses the Test to see who _would_ have a 100% chance of unlocking of gaining powers in Psyren's atmosphere.  For example, that guy who saw Q in the airport would be able to unlock his Psi, but his girlfriend, who couldn't see Q, wouldn't? 

If I look at it from your point of view, it would explain why everyone doesn't have powers in the Future.  It's just that that theory seems even more complicated than Matsuri's (or mine for that matter).  I have a hard time believing it


----------



## Waveblade (May 14, 2010)

...That extrapolation of my rambling makes sense so yeah, I guess I meant the above. 

I'm gonna try doing a brief notes thing for what has been been thought up.

*Question: Why hasn't everyone (Not including drifters) gained psi abilities in the future?*

What we know for sure:


After being chosen as a drifter and surviving for a certain amount of time in Psyren (usually one round, sometimes less) the subject will get nosebleeds and flu-like(?) symptoms. 
Afterwards they will have the ability to use psi. (Although they must train it first to use it)

In Psyren not everyone who is exposed to the atmosphere gains psi abilities.

In the present, some people can see Nemesis Q and others can't.

It's easier to use psi powers in the Psyren-Future world. Also the effects are stronger.

What we are assuming:


We generally assume that Matsuri's theory of "Atmosphere removing natural mind blocks" is flawed. How exactly is up to debate.

Taymius' Theory

Nemesis Q is the one that individually unlocks the psi potential of the drifters. 
All humans have the capacity to use psi and only use 10% of their brain power.
Matsuri is wrong otherwise.

Waveblade's Theory

Humans have different levels of psi ability/sensitivity. Some can see psychic shit others can't.
Nemesis Q picks out people with latent potential to be drifters. Ie their block is more easily removed/Lesser.
The remaining human population in the future are gradually becoming more psi sensitive but this process is much slower as most didn't have much sensitivity pre Ouroboros. 
Matsuri was right about the atmosphere affecting a persons ability to use psi.
She is wrong about it instantly removing mental blocks for everyone. Flawed reasoning because the only statistical data she had was from drifters that managed to survive the first round.

See, not that complicated 

...STILL NO CHAPTER


----------



## Bergelmir (May 14, 2010)

Maybe you can only get Psi powers from Psyren's atmosphere after you leave it. Like whatever is in Psyren's atmosphere will only activate after interacting with "clean" atmosphere. Which is why none of the people in Usui's slave community have powers, they've never left the Psyren atmosphere. This would ruin my hope for a Root psychic army though...

On the levels of human psychics, all of the people that Nemesis Q has picked out to be Drifters have seen him before they left for Psyren, right? I seem to remember Ageha seeing him, and then all those other people during the first Drift saying that they say Nemesis Q too. Mebbe there is something to Nemesis Q only picking out the guys with latent psi.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 14, 2010)

Not so, Oboro awakened his Psi ability when he first got there


----------



## Waveblade (May 14, 2010)

On the other hand you have Oboro and Kabuto who both got sick during their first drift. Additionally Oboro displayed cure at the time (Although that may be because he was the exception to the rule.). There is also Tatsuo but we don't know if his psi powers were already awakened before he got his core or not.


----------



## migukuni (May 14, 2010)

Nemesis Q chooses the people who can go to Psyren, its already sort of implied since the beginning


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> ...That extrapolation of my rambling makes sense so yeah, I guess I meant the above.
> 
> I'm gonna try doing a brief notes thing for what has been been thought up.
> 
> ...



It's pretty solid. .




Waveblade said:


> ...STILL NO CHAPTER


----------



## Tayimus (May 14, 2010)

@Waveblade- I like how you broke down both of our theories.  That makes it much more streamlined.  The only thing is that Number 4 of your theory sounds like it can include the person using Psi _after_ they've already had the their blocker removed.  In that case, I'd have to agree since it's stupid to deny how much stronger Psi powers are in Psyren as opposed to the Present.

On to something I just remembered.  To strengthen the second point of my theory, you have to remember that Matsuri has made extensive research into Psi and anything relating to it.  She was the one who instantly recognized what Ageha's Burst for what it was.  Her knowledge of the hidden history of Psi and it's applications goes back at least a couple of centuries.  On top of that, she knows Kagetora and Ian, two of the most powerful Psychics in their respective fields (while one might say Kagetora is an idiot, Ian, however, most definitely is not).  I think it's pretty safe to assume that her statement of all Human Beings have the capacity to use Psi, but most have a natural block (and consequently only use 10% of their brain's potential) is correct.


----------



## Waveblade (May 14, 2010)

Translation by Queenofmuffins.

Oh boy oh boy the chapter scan is getting closer. But I need to sleep! 

Editost number 1337


----------



## Tayimus (May 14, 2010)

^God, that just made me want the new chap even more 

Go to sleep, Waveblade.  You'll be no fun debating with if you're half-dead


----------



## Waveblade (May 14, 2010)

I'll go to bed but I have to go to work tomorrow. Either way I'm gonna miss out on stuff


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 14, 2010)

Such a good chapter I really enjoyed it.Kabuto might end up being my favorite character.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 14, 2010)

Kabuto did give off a badass vibe at times but then also that 'oh shit what the hell am I thinking' vibe as well.

Frederica was hot as hell and awesome, hope she burned that girl to a crisp though her last words worried me a little.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 14, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Kabuto did give off a badass vibe at times but then also that 'oh shit what the hell am I thinking' vibe as well.



That is what I love about him one minute he is a bad ass and the next he is shitting himself.


----------



## Kellogem (May 14, 2010)

Ash and Necca was much more awesone than Frederica and Kabuto 

that part when Ash was shouting at Kabuto with those sharp teeth was terrific. Kabuto looked like someone who pissed in his pants.

now the bad guys looks like the underdogs, but at times like these the tide turns. sure they will make a comeback.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 14, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> that part when Ash was shouting at Kabuto with those sharp teeth was terrific. Kabuto looked like someone who pissed in his pants.



This is what makes Kabuto so cool.He is obviously still a coward like always but he is trying to change himself.


----------



## spaZ (May 14, 2010)

Kabuto went from a power level of 0 to fucking 20000 hahahahah in a matter of days.


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2010)

fucking awesome kabuto


----------



## Mat?icha (May 14, 2010)

awesome chapter, enjoyed it. i would love to see actual results of these one-on-one matches. i'm sure elmore kids are gonna win, but still.


----------



## Penance (May 14, 2010)

Good job, KabuTops...


----------



## Random Member (May 14, 2010)

Fuck yeah, Kabuto!


----------



## Agmaster (May 14, 2010)

When the runner stops running, shit gets real?


----------



## Waveblade (May 14, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Kabuto did give off a badass vibe at times but then also that 'oh shit what the hell am I thinking' vibe as well.



Total agreement which is one of the reasons why I like him so much. 

FUCK YES AWESOME CHAPTER! I'll be more coherent later. 

Your pokemon has evolved indeed .


----------



## Kellogem (May 14, 2010)

now everybody is jumping on the Kabuto bandwagon or what?

you guys are so simple to figure out, just like with the Grana fight 

:mj  (<< I had to try out this smiley)


----------



## Waveblade (May 14, 2010)

Sir, I've always been on the Kabuto bandwagon.


----------



## Kellogem (May 14, 2010)

I would lol so hard if Ash would own him off-screen and next chapter would start with him chillin next to kabutos beat up body 

that would be a kubo level troll.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 14, 2010)

I don't like Grana and his fight was whatever to me.Kabuto fits the type of characters I usually like and the reason I didn't like him at first was because he didn't try to get better.Now he is trying to get better and thus the only thing that I didn't like about him is gone.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 14, 2010)

Nice chapter overall but HOW in the FUCKS name he even though comparing Grana to Kabuto ?? REALLY?


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2010)

gana wasn't really much of anything awesome, the fight was cool and such, but really it wasn't anything more then pew pew laser

that kabuto actually is able to do stuff now that's awesome


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 14, 2010)

Link removed

Dat ass


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 14, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Link removed
> 
> Dat ass



Damnnnnn.... , am not a perv but if your a guy this is what you may be thinking


----------



## Random Member (May 14, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Link removed
> 
> Dat ass



Can't believe I missed that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2010)

I was on the Kabuto train from day one.

Feels good man.


----------



## nick1689 (May 14, 2010)

Im glad Fredrica basically one shotted that bitch, im glad shes not as weak as her showing last week.

Kabuto continues to be a pimp. And Kabuto = Grana, 100% prooved 


But what was that move where he pushed the dude back, with like telekinetic force? Was that telekinesis? And how Yoyo redirected those coins or whatever? I didnt think Menace would be able to do that, since its the combination of Trance and Rise, and not Burst.


----------



## Trent (May 14, 2010)

Alright, I'm might be somewhat drunk but I have no fucking clue about what happened with Kabuto.

It looked cool but I just can't tell what the fuck just happened and how it's an expression or a variation of his "knowing what's the lethal incoming attack" power....


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 14, 2010)

Kabuto might be a almighty type, but he does not posses telekinesis. nick1689, nah it's still Grana>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Elmore wood/Root, ash just don't know what the hell Kabuto did thats all.


----------



## Kellogem (May 14, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Im glad Fredrica basically one shotted that bitch, im glad shes not as weak as her showing last week.
> 
> Kabuto continues to be a pimp. And Kabuto = Grana, 100% prooved
> 
> ...




do you seriously think the frederica vs necca match is over? and without Kabuto necca would had been the one one-shotting frederica.



> It looked cool but I just can't tell what the fuck just happened and how it's an expression or a variation of his "knowing what's the lethal incoming attack" power....



basically its "redirecting lethal incoming attack" now as well as far as I can tell. like he can manipulate the force behind the incoming dangerous attack I guess?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 14, 2010)

its not even fun to compare Kabuto with Grana, hell you dont even dare to compare Ageha with grana


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2010)

i like this chapter it was really good. kabuto is untouchable with his ability and federika's salamander ability was cool and powerful. looks like the scourge don't have many psi abilities. i want to see ageha fight soon and hopefully develop a new MD ability.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 14, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> its not even fun to compare Kabuto with Grana, hell you dont even dare to compare Ageha with grana



Grana=Junas=Root do we come to a agreement?


----------



## Penance (May 14, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Sir, I've always been on the Kabuto bandwagon.





Taurus Versant said:


> I was on the Kabuto train from day one.
> 
> Feels good man.



Same here, guys...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 14, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Grana=Junas=Root do we come to a agreement?


it should be common knowledge


----------



## BlaZeR (May 14, 2010)

I had no idea what Kabuto did this chapter but it was awesome.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 14, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Grana=Junas=Root do we come to a agreement?



theres no way Junas is as strong as Grana


----------



## nick1689 (May 15, 2010)

Someone really needs to explain what Kabuto did this chapter


----------



## Waveblade (May 15, 2010)

Thing is we don't have a commentary character to explain what the hell is going on in this fight. But eventually, we will figure this out. I promise.


----------



## Tayimus (May 15, 2010)

It's alright.  Usually, the characters in the fight will be thinking how their opponents powers might work.  So, sooner or later we'll get an explanation.  As it is, it looks to me like Yoyo is sort of _nudging_ things away from Kabuto.  And Yoyo tossed Ash...?  It looks odd to me too.

And yes, Fu did look hot in this chap.  I'm glad that she didn't perform as bad as spoilers were letting on.  And it seems that Scourge is made up of Burst/Rise users.  And they don't have unique Bursts, but the way they use it differs...  I can imagine Amamiya copying their styles and infusing Burst energy into her katana (name is waaay too long for me to remember).It seems that Toshiaki is building up all the fights before actually having any resolutions...  Perhaps he's doing this so he can bounce back and forth between fights?


----------



## Waveblade (May 15, 2010)

I think the key to explaining how Yoyo works is the high chance it's a rise+trance combination power. Like combining rise and burst equals Cure or Reverse-Cure. 

Unfortunately there are no confirmed rise+trance abilities to compare to Yoyo but I think Shao's snake thing would be a good candidate for this.


----------



## Harihara (May 15, 2010)

"Seriously Serious" sounded creepy yet cool, but even though I want Frederica to burn Necca to a crisp I don't think it's going to be so easy


----------



## migukuni (May 15, 2010)

Shao's ability has burst I think, since he also uses Burst Stream before to control his ability

The Fuu-chan I love is back... the Fuu-chan that makes Kyle shat on his pants

"Seriously Serious" pek, I want a yuri fix... which is kind of weird coz I'm a girl

edit: Kabuto's ability seems to be redirecting Menace, Basically he returns the attack back to the user I think. The first one Ash thought it was telekinesis, it wasn't, I think his attack was redirected to him and he was thrown away by his own attack.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 15, 2010)

^Shao is mainly a trance user

he hasn't shown us the technique that requires burst stream.


----------



## Waveblade (May 15, 2010)

^I'm adding FuXNekka to things-which-are-totally-awesome-and-hot-but-don't-exist-yet list.

Hmm, I forgot that it was called burst stream. Well, Shao is shown to have good rise skills, he can read minds/see their inner self and apparently uses burst in some combination of the other two for reading and destroying psi attacks?

I really should reread the Rescue Kagetora arc.


----------



## cbus05 (May 15, 2010)

Gotta throw this out there, the current arc hasn't been bad, but Scourge = fodder at this rate. They're newly introduced villains, with little character development, and little personality. That is always a recipe for fodderization.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 15, 2010)

I'm not convinced that Vigo is dead yet.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 16, 2010)

bump

why so inactive?


----------



## AndreAtomic (May 16, 2010)

Your set is awesome dude


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2010)

_Yeah this current fight is boring 

I wanna see Junas being tossed around already 

_


----------



## Waveblade (May 16, 2010)

Hey, I can't be everywhere at once!  Let's see...


Odo is going to be a harder fight.

If Junas goes down I think Caprico is going to be _displeased_. Next future arc villain. 

Anyway since ROOT is screwed where do you think they are going to go? One possibility is with those mentioned people leaving the base over the years actually found somewhere to live. 
Root didn't hear from anyone that left in the previous timeline but perhaps this current timeline is different. Lan has to teleport those civilians somewhere.

But either way it's going to be hard for the civilians either they get killed by scourge or the zombies, or they attempt to travel in the wasteland that few of them have seen for about a decade.

I think next chapter is going to be like 116, some of Kabuto's fight before moving on to what other people are doing.

This guy thought up a pretty good explanation to Kabuto's abilities.


It's Junas' fault the Scourge are all 'blow up shit' psi users. He hand picked them. Say what you like about Dholaki but his underlings had more variety. 


...Now to prepare for work.


----------



## Kellogem (May 16, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> [*]It's Junas' fault the Scourge are all 'blow up shit' psi users. He hand picked them. Say what you like about Dholaki but his underlings had more variety.




I doubt he had much of a choice if they had to sacrifice 5000 people for this scourge.. so basically I doubt they have lots of people with multiple illuminas in stock.


----------



## Waveblade (May 17, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> I doubt he had much of a choice if they had to sacrifice 5000 people for this scourge.. so basically I doubt they have lots of people with multiple illuminas in stock.



But it is interesting that out of the potential 5000 people experimented on, that the one's that survived all seem to have similar abilities with psi. Perhaps this was why they survived (as well as being strong enough to handle it in the first place, from what has been seen from core implantation.


----------



## Kellogem (May 17, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> But it is interesting that out of the potential 5000 people experimented on, that the one's that survived all seem to have similar abilities with psi. Perhaps this was why they survived (as well as being strong enough to handle it in the first place, from what has been seen from core implantation.



my guess is they werent psy users originally but ordinary people and only gained powers thanks the the illuminas / enviroment... and thats the general psy ability everyone could learn easily without having a talent. using burst energy for surrounding their bodies / weapons.

btw ash and his cards were something else... they numbed those people without injuring them (they werent bleeding where the cards hit them even thought they were inside their bodies), so I guess its a form of trance?


----------



## Waveblade (May 17, 2010)

Hmm good point. So coins = burst and cards = trance?


----------



## Kellogem (May 17, 2010)

I hope so, and I hope he will have something more interesting in his stock than just cards and coins. like a rulett table or something


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 17, 2010)

New interesting theory around the net about miroku and uroboros astroid, it's something i been saying for the pass 3 months on this site an no one even acknowledge my theory. Sad....., but i'll post it again. I believe that theirs a alien's in psyren, heres a few scans to back this up Chapter 60 Chapter 60 uroboros has a mind of it's own Chapter 60 Chapter 60 and to support my theory about their being an  alien in psyren, the alien is using the astroid to reflect light, rock reflects light. this type of alien doesn't like light/the sun, strange alien foot tracks + astroid has a mind of it's own + using a rock to reflect light = Alien!!!!!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 17, 2010)

do these aliens probe us?

In reality I gave that theory a decent chance of success as Miroku is communicating with something on that asteroid and that also explains how it moves on its own.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 17, 2010)

I see an Hisoka rip-off


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 17, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> I see an Hisoka rip-off



Hisoka wasn't the first to use cards as a weapon


----------



## Tayimus (May 17, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> New interesting theory around the net about miroku and uroboros astroid, it's something i been saying for the pass 3 months on this site an no one even acknowledge my theory. Sad....., but i'll post it again. I believe that theirs a alien's in psyren, heres a few scans to back this up Chapter 60 Chapter 60 uroboros has a mind of it's own Chapter 60 Chapter 60 and to support my theory about their being an  alien in psyren, the alien is using the astroid to reflect light, rock reflects light. this type of alien doesn't like light/the sun, strange alien foot tracks + astroid has a mind of it's own + using a rock to reflect light = Alien!!!!!



Umm... Hasn't the Alien Theory been heavily forshadowed for the longest time...?  Is it even a theory anymore...? 

I personally think it's true


----------



## Waveblade (May 17, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> I see an Hisoka rip-off



...Gambit was here. Hisoka is a Jerk. 


Actually, people were acknowledging the space amoeba talking to Miroku theory when that chapter came out and the possibility that Ouroboros had intelligence even longer before that.

It's easily seen if you look at the pages in this thread discussing the chapter.


----------



## Gabe (May 17, 2010)

so there is a possibility of aliens being involved? interesting


----------



## nick1689 (May 17, 2010)

Lol, aliens have been a possibility for a looooong time now


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 18, 2010)

Miroku "communicating with the universe," the Uroboros seemingly made up of organic matter and having a mind of its own.... the possibility of aliens in the psyren-verse has been around for a long time.


----------



## Blade (May 18, 2010)

Next chapter, Kabuto is one shotted

i'll freakin laugh if this shit happens


----------



## Waveblade (May 18, 2010)

Next chapter we go to someone else's fight. We'll find out soon. Today is spoiler night after all.


----------



## Kellogem (May 18, 2010)

the mangaka should show the results of the Delboro vs Kyle / Necca vs Frederica fights already before moving forward. there are 3 fights going on at the same time (not counting Ageha / Amamiya vs tavoos) and Im afraid whats left of them will be off-screen and next we will see the winners standing with the fights skipped.


----------



## Tayimus (May 18, 2010)

^I doubt that will happen.  Have we ever had a fight (at least an important one) that was finished off-panel?  I bet the very least we'll get is a flashback explaining how we got there.


----------



## Waveblade (May 18, 2010)

Only off screen fight I remember was Oboro playing mad scientist with that Tavoo but we did indeed get a flashback of what lead up to it.

So I guess Taymius is right.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 18, 2010)

There's no way any of these fights are gonna happen off-panel. Have a little faith in the author, he's never let us down before


----------



## Tayimus (May 19, 2010)

The only real off-screen fight I can remember was Ageha vs. random T-Rex Tavoo just before Dholaki found the Drifters.  However, that was exceptable cause it was used to ridiculous hype Ageha's powers (for good reason!).

Like Tenacious Lee says, have faith...


----------



## Waveblade (May 19, 2010)

Dudes and Dudettes. I bring this week's spoiler script. No translation yet 


*Spoiler*: __ 



925 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/05/19(水) 18:21:47 ID:lmgXoYVS0
    ＣＡＬＬ，１１９　”報い”

    アッシュ、
    怒りの一撃！！

    襲い掛かるアッシュ・・・
    黒髪『クソ野郎だと・・・！？　テメェ誰に向かってクチ利いてんだ』

    光るカブトの眼・・・
    カブト（”脅威”の幻視）（おれに視えるのは数秒先に起こる死の脅威ーー・・・）（死を予兆する　凶々しい白いオーラ）

    見えた脅威を集め・・・アッシュに・・・
    カブト『ヨヨ！！！』
    ヨヨ《コノ腕デ?ムハ》《”運命”》《祓ウハ”脅威”》《死ノ運命ヲ操リ回避スル》《「弱者のパラダイム」》

    飛ばされるアッシュ・・・
    黒髪『キ　サ　マァ・・・！！！』
    カブト『お前のツラ・・・　中学ン時に毎日オレをブン殴ってきたヤツによく似てるぜ　いつも人を見下して・・・　他人を踏みつけて・・・　笑いやがって　だから暴力ふるうヤツはキライなんだ』

    力を出すアッシュ・・・多数のトランプを・・・
    黒髪（殺す・・・！！　最高の技で　キサマを潰す！！）
    カブト『・・・確かに俺はヘタレの臆病者だ　・・・でもなーーー』

    かっこいいカブト・・・アッシュを指差す・・・
    カブト『お前は今ここで　他人を痛めつけてきた全ての報いを受け取りやがれ』
    黒髪『ほざけうじ虫が』

    はじける周囲・・・多数の爆発・・・
    黒髪（幻視・・・そう幻視だ　コイツ・・・　あのドルキをやった面子の中にいたやつだ　テメーが視てるのは数秒先の未来か　それと同等の何か・・・　だがその眼を塞がれたら　どうする　幻視！！　
    この視界のきかない絶え間ない爆発と粉塵の中をたかだか数秒の読みでどう生き延びる！？　例えそれが出来たとしても・・・　俺が八つ裂きにしてやる！！！！）

    ヨヨの手には脅威の玉が・・・それをカブトに・・・
    ヨヨ《ヤツガ創リダシタ"脅威"ヲ集メタ結晶体・・・》《俺ガ出来ルノハアクマデ操ルコト》《ココカラ先ハ・・・》
    カブト『ありがとうヨヨ　大丈夫　俺がやるよ』

    カブト『ライズ全開』

    カブト（イアン式ライズ　放射）


926 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/05 /19(水) 18:22:28 ID:lmgXoYVS0

    少し回想・・・
    イアン『いいか？イアン式ライズとは即ち「相手の生命波動を感知する」こと・・・　そして「エネルギーの循環操作」だ　相手の呼吸・脈動　生命の律動に同調しこちらのPSIを体内に流し込み相手を癒すんだ』
    カブト『相手のリズムを感知・・・！？　オオ相手の呼吸に合わせるってことかァ！！　スッと懐に潜りこむ・・・すげえかっこいいじゃん！！』
    イアン『おいヒョロヒョロ　お前戦闘のプロか　戦闘向けじゃないからパワーはつかん　例え潜り込めたところで死ぬだけさ』

    イアン[「逃げ足の速さくらいならもう少しマシにしてやるよ　それで満足するんだな」]

    懐に飛び込むカブト・・・腹に掌底を・・・
    黒髪『！！！』
    カブト『やらなきゃなんねぇ時もあるんだって・・・！！』
    黒髪『！？　・・・あ！？』
    カブト『ヘタレのパンチなんか喰らってんじゃねーよ』
    黒髪『テメ・・・　・・・！？』

    燃える様にアッシュの身体から・・・
    黒髪『何・・・！？』

    黒髪『なんだ　この光・・・　テメエ何しやがった！？』
    カブト『見えんのかい？　それはお前が産み出した死の脅威の塊　それを全部・・・　お前に返してやっただけさ』

    アッシュが自分で出したカードが降り注ぐ・・・そして爆発・・・
    黒髪『ガ　アア』

    吹き飛ぶアッシュ・・・黒こげ・・・たたずむカブト・・・
    住民『倒したのか・・・・・・！？』『スゲーじゃんアイツーー・・・』
    カブト『ーーーあんまり気持ちのいいもんじゃねえな　・・・分かってたけど』


    初めての勝利。
    その余韻、
    その苦味・・・。 





*Spoiler*: __ 



I was wrong no character change but the conclusion of this fight. I think we get an explanation on how Ian rise works.


----------



## Kellogem (May 19, 2010)

I asked before (but nobody was listening ):

Do you think any of Scourge will survive this arc? if so, who would you like to see again in a future arc from scourge?

I hope Necca and Ash survive, the other 3 can die...


----------



## Waveblade (May 19, 2010)

Depends on what Odo does to whether I want them to survive or not. Necca living would be nice.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 19, 2010)

It would be nice if Necca lived but it isn't looking very good for her right now. I doubt Frederica will have any mercy.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 19, 2010)

/wants the children again. ;_;


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 19, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> It would be nice if Necca lived but it isn't looking very good for her right now. I doubt Frederica will have any mercy.


Same here, the look she gave before kabuto went off pretty much confirmed to me that she will do something reckless


----------



## Kellogem (May 19, 2010)

maybe Frederica will die in this arc...

a war needs victims in both sides


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 19, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> maybe Frederica will die in this arc...
> 
> a war needs victims in both sides


Heretic,how can you say such things about Fire Queen?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 19, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> maybe Frederica will die in this arc...
> 
> a war needs victims in both sides



Ash has already caused plenty of casualties 

I would rage is Fu died


----------



## Kellogem (May 19, 2010)

actually its about time for WISE to kick some ass...

they lost Vigo and Scorge members look like the underdogs in their respective fights (except Delboro, he is Kyles equal) especially Necca, she is already roasted while Frederica is uninjured and the beginning of the Kabuto vs Ash fight is giving out a Kabuto-will-kick-his-ass vibe. 

only casualties on the good side are nameless fodders. do you guys want a konoha invasion a'la psyren?

btw I wonder how long before Frederica burns off Neccas clothes


*Spoiler*: __ 



EDIT:


> 925 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/05/19(水) 18:21:47 ID:lmgXoYVS0
> ＣＡＬＬ，１１９　報い
> Call 119 : Retribution
> 
> ...


^^by hai_Priesty (mangahelpers)


damn Kabuto..


----------



## Wuzzman (May 19, 2010)

What made the invasion konoha arc so painful wasn't the fact that nameless fodder died (and got revived anyway) it was that Pain solo'ed the entirety of konoha (konaha the village of hax bloodlines and hundreds of junuin/anbu level ninjas) and it wasn't till jebus naruto showed up that Pain was even remotely threatened. EVERYONE was fodder which made the konoha arc pathetic.


----------



## Kellogem (May 19, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> What made the invasion konoha arc so painful wasn't the fact that nameless fodder died (and got revived anyway) it was that Pain solo'ed the entirety of konoha (konaha the village of hax bloodlines and hundreds of junuin/anbu level ninjas) and it wasn't till jebus naruto showed up that Pain was even remotely threatened. EVERYONE was fodder which made the konoha arc pathetic.




*Spoiler*: __ 



ok, psyren cant touch the shit that is the konoha invasion whatever it does, but still, 7 strong enemy attacking the root just so they can become fodder one after one and the protagonists defeating them with hardly breaking a sweat is not much better..

2 down, 5 to go and the protagonists are all fine. junas will do all the killing, or what?


----------



## Waveblade (May 19, 2010)

Oi Kellögem cover up those spoilers or something, goddamn.


----------



## Kellogem (May 19, 2010)

mm, sry, I thought everyone like spoilers..


----------



## Waveblade (May 19, 2010)

Sure I do but some virgin eyes somehow get offended.

So I guess we really will be going to someone else in next week's chapter. Nothing else to see here.


----------



## Penance (May 19, 2010)

Yoyo/Kabuto (Kabutoyo) has finally come true......

But,yeah-Kabuto's such an awesome coward...


----------



## Waveblade (May 19, 2010)

Pictures!


*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I don't think Ash is coming back from that. 








Penance said:


> Yoyo/Kabuto (Kabutoyo) has finally come true......
> 
> But,yeah-Kabuto's such an awesome coward...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 19, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK..... 
Ageha should call a copyright on Kabuto...


----------



## Penance (May 19, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Pictures!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







LivingHitokiri said:


> WHAT THE FUCK.....
> Ageha should call a copyright on Kabuto...



They should hang out more...go to the mall...try to pick up chicks...


----------



## Waveblade (May 19, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> WHAT THE FUCK.....
> Ageha should call a copyright on Kabuto...



What Ageha doesn't know won't hurt him . And I agree with Penance we need more crazy adventures with lulz.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I just jizzed in my pants.

The art in this chapter looks amazing. Kabuto is fucking shit up!


----------



## Waveblade (May 19, 2010)

I guess Hiryuu (Dragon man) is the one who needs to catch up now.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 19, 2010)

I'm happy that Ian-style rise was finally explained, but I hate that an entire chapter was devoted to kabuto.


----------



## Gabe (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like a good chapter kabuto has a very powerful ability


----------



## Penance (May 19, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I'm happy that Ian-style rise was finally explained, but I hate that an entire chapter was devoted to kabuto.



Aw, man-why?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's nothing against kabuto, it's just that spending an entire chapter on explaining a character's ability is very bleach-esque, and that is not a good thing. At all! We could have at least gotten the results of fu and kyle' fights. I just want Junas to fight and move on from this arc. My inpatients for this arc to end is likely due to scourge being so lackluster (I agree with whoever said dholaki had better subordinates). I just want them to die, Vigo revealed to be alive,and Junas horribly scaring or disfiguring someone. 

Edit: I believe a group of subordinates should always be a mix of tavoo and humans.





Question: Could vigo have broken his own neck and faked his death? Can vigo still live if someone breaks his neck?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 19, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



what was so special about dholaki's subordinates? Neither of them had interesting abilities. (the big guy did a little energy blast, thats it. And they both got one shotted)

We all want to see Junas fight but if the arc gets rushed so much then the quality would surely drop. This is the first time Kabuto has ever gotten an actual fight and you don't want to see it? I don't see you complaining when an entire chapter(s) was spent on Shao or Kyle's fight.

Seriously people stop being so pessimistic.


----------



## Tayimus (May 19, 2010)

Spoilers look good.  Can't wait to read the chap.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Sweet Mother those pics!  Kabuto can return all the powers you use on him right back at you!? Like some weird form of Karma?!  Holy Shit!


----------



## Penance (May 20, 2010)

@Yoshi: Ah, I see...




Tayimus said:


> Spoilers look good.  Can't wait to read the chap.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sweet, right?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless he somehow CAN'T avoid the attack, I'd imagine...


----------



## migukuni (May 20, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Kabuto's ability seems to be redirecting Menace, Basically he returns the attack back to the user I think. The first one Ash thought it was telekinesis, it wasn't, I think his attack was redirected to him and he was thrown away by his own attack.



So I was somehow right in my analysis of Kabuto's power


----------



## Waveblade (May 20, 2010)

Actually didn't Shao's fight take longer?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 20, 2010)

Anyone know when the chap will come out?


----------



## Jinibea (May 20, 2010)

So I'm on chapter five. 

Ageha is pretty cool I guess.  He isn't impressive like Luffy...yet. 

The story is interesting...but not spectacular.

I guess I got to read further...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 20, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course I wouldn't complain about Vigo vs Shao, because Vigo is (or was ) an interesting character, and so is Delboro to some extent. My gripe is not with Kabuto (I've liked Kabuto ever since his introduction and was happy he became the supporting male character with Asaga being separated from the group), my gripe is with ash and the rest of scourge. I just wish Kabuto would've had a more interesting opponent. We're one-hundred plus chapters into story and we're getting such plain supporting antagonist. Just 'cause they're fodder doesn't mean they can't be interesting. Dholaki's subordinates did have plain abilities (which is okay because it was in the beginning of the series), but they had better character design, in my opinion.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 20, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> So I'm on chapter five.
> 
> Ageha is pretty cool I guess.  He isn't impressive like Luffy...yet.
> 
> ...



Ageha is cool because, unlike Luffy, he isn't just another copy-paste shounen protagonist. He doesn't have a tragic past, he doesn't hesitate to kill, and he uses his head when he fights instead of just "RAWR IVE GOT MORE REITSU THAN YOU!" 

Don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of One Piece and Luffy is one of my favorite characters, but he isn't exactly original.

As for the story, it hasn't even started yet. Just give it some time.


----------



## Gabe (May 20, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> So I'm on chapter five.
> 
> Ageha is pretty cool I guess.  He isn't impressive like Luffy...yet.
> 
> ...



ageha is a good character. i am glad he is not like luffy and other shonen heroes. he has a strong personality and is not stupid like other characters. also the story gets better as it goes on.


----------



## Tayimus (May 20, 2010)

@Jinibea-You're only on Chapter 5...  Read 15-20 more chapters, then come back and tell us your opinion of Ageha.  Oh my God, you have so much shit in store for you!!!


----------



## Hikawa (May 20, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Ageha is cool because, unlike Luffy, he isn't just another copy-paste shounen protagonist. He doesn't have a tragic past, he doesn't hesitate to kill, and he uses his head when he fights instead of just "RAWR IVE GOT MORE REITSU THAN YOU!"
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of One Piece and Luffy is one of my favorite characters, but he isn't exactly original.
> 
> As for the story, it hasn't even started yet. Just give it some time.



Funny you should mention "RAWR....REIATSU!!!".  When I first started reading Psyren, I thought Ageha resembled Ichigo too much.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 20, 2010)

I am up to date with the manga and I am not really a fan of Ageha.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 20, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Funny you should mention "RAWR....REIATSU!!!".  When I first started reading Psyren, I thought Ageha resembled Ichigo too much.



That would be fair, we've made that comparison here before. Of course, only if you are referring to Ichigo back when he had a personality.

I prefer most of the supporting cast over Ageha in terms of personality, but Ageha's awesome fighting style makes up for it. :ho


----------



## Hikawa (May 20, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> That would be fair, we've made that comparison here before. Of course, only if you are referring to Ichigo back when he had a personality.
> 
> I prefer most of the supporting cast over Ageha in terms of personality, but Ageha has such an awesome fighting style that I forgive him for it.



WTF? Ichigo actually had a personality before?! Beats me.

Was this manga gonna be cancelled at one point? Thought I heard something about that.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 20, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Was this manga gonna be cancelled at one point? Thought I heard something about that.



I hope it doesn't get canceled.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 20, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> WTF? Ichigo actually had a personality before?! Beats me.
> 
> Was this manga gonna be cancelled at one point? Thought I heard something about that.



No, but Psyren hasn't always done great in the ratings, so the possibility of cancellation has always been there.

However the volume sales have been improving, and the most recent arc is sure to get better ratings.


----------



## Hikawa (May 20, 2010)

This is one of those mangas that I'd like to see turned into an anime.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 20, 2010)

I could see Psyren getting an anime by the spring of next year if its still around. Psyren and Sket dance are the only series that have been around for more than a year that hasn't gotten an anime. Anyone know what series in shonen jump had the longest run before being animated?


----------



## Tayimus (May 20, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> WTF? Ichigo actually had a personality before?! Beats me.
> 
> Was this manga gonna be cancelled at one point? Thought I heard something about that.



Well, apparently Psyren isn't that popular with stupid Japanese 12 year-olds.  It's actually better now than a year ago, when it was constantly in the bottom five.  The scare happened cause another manga (that came out before Psyren even) called Double Arts (awesome manga) got cancelled.  So the next to go was most likely Psyren.  Psyren got by on sheer luck it seems.  Thank God for it



GeneralFuruichi said:


> I am up to date with the manga and I am not really a fan of Ageha.



What do you not like about Ageha?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 20, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> What do you not like about Ageha?



I don't know he just doesn't stand out to me.He seems like a character who could just fall into the background and no one would really care.


----------



## Tayimus (May 21, 2010)

@GeneralFuruichi (epic name BTW)- Y'know, even though I'm definitely an AgehaTard (is it too early to be Tarding?) I actually can understand where you're coming from.  I actually had assumed you were gonna say that.  However, the thing that makes Ageha stand out is that he isn't solely a good character.  He's more gray in that he wants to makes the world a better place, and is willing to force it to change.  I've just finished Death Note, and I'd compare Ageha to Yagami Raito.  Except, y'know, without the Genius/Insanity line.


----------



## Hikawa (May 21, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I don't know he just doesn't stand out to me.He seems like a character who could just fall into the background and no one would really care.



That was my first impression of Ageha too.  It seems he is getting overshadowed by Amamiya (sp?).


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 21, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> @GeneralFuruichi (epic name BTW)- Y'know, even though I'm definitely an AgehaTard (is it too early to be Tarding?) I actually can understand where you're coming from.  I actually had assumed you were gonna say that.  However, the thing that makes Ageha stand out is that he isn't solely a good character.  He's more gray in that he wants to makes the world a better place, and is willing to force it to change.  I've just finished Death Note, and I'd compare Ageha to Yagami Raito.  Except, y'know, without the Genius/Insanity line.



See I didn't really like Yagami Raito either.

I just feel like he needs to do something more standoutish.



Hikawa said:


> That was my first impression of Ageha too.  It seems he is getting overshadowed by Amamiya (sp?).



I don't really care to much for her either lol.


----------



## Gabe (May 21, 2010)

maybe next year we will get an anime i would like to see psyren animated.


----------



## Tayimus (May 21, 2010)

@Hikawa-Well, yeah Amamiya overshadowed Ageha for a while.  It's even a plot point in the battle against Tatsuo.  

And IMO, for all the Bleach comparisons, Ageha and Amamiya are Ichigo and Rukia done RIGHT.  Yeah, I said it.  I went there 

EDIT:  You bastards keep posting so damn fast


----------



## Hikawa (May 21, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> And IMO, for all the Bleach comparisons, Ageha and Amamiya are Ichigo and Rukia done RIGHT.  Yeah, I said it.  I went there



You shouldn't have gone there...


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 21, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> ^Well, yeah.  It's even a plot point in the battle against Tatsuo.
> 
> And IMO, for all the Bleach comparisons, Ageha and Amamiya are Ichigo and Rukia done RIGHT.  Yeah, I said it.  I went there



Ugh let's not even talk about Bleach my head might explode.


----------



## Hikawa (May 21, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Ugh let's not even talk about Bleach my head might explode.



You must admit though, he's right.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 21, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> You must admit though, he's right.



I do agree.

Then again Bleach hasn't done anything right in a long while.


----------



## Tayimus (May 21, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> See I didn't really like Yagami Raito either.
> 
> I just feel like he needs to do something more standoutish.



What would you suggest?



GeneralFuruichi said:


> I don't really care to much for her either lol.





Wow, neither the male or female lead!  Who _do_ you like?   



Hikawa said:


> You shouldn't have gone there...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 21, 2010)

I've like amamiya since her introduction. I miss Oboro. 




GeneralFuruichi said:


> See I didn't really like Yagami Raito either.
> 
> I just feel like he needs to do something more standoutish.
> 
> ...



So who do you like?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 21, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> What would you suggest?



I really don't know.That is a tough question,I will need to think this over.



Tayimus said:


> Wow, neither the male or female lead!  Who _do_ you like?



Oboro,Kabuto,Marie,Kyle,Asaga.


----------



## nick1689 (May 21, 2010)

Evil Amamiya > Universe 



And where's ma new chap?


----------



## Tayimus (May 21, 2010)

@GeneralFuruichi- Kyle, yes!  I was reserving judgement til I heard of the characters you do like.  If one of them wasn't Kyle, Kagetora, or Oboro, I might've negged you 

Well, what about the villains?


----------



## Hikawa (May 21, 2010)

Tayimus said:


>


Nice one.



Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I've like amamiya since her introduction. I miss Oboro.


Oboro's pretty much the only character I kinda dislike in this series.  He would make a lame villain in my opinion. 

Also, evil Amamiya is great.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 21, 2010)

Is oboro gay? Seriously is he......


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 21, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> @GeneralFuruichi- Kyle, yes!  I was reserving judgement til I heard of the characters you do like.  If one of them wasn't Kyle, Kagetora, or Oboro, I might've negged you
> 
> Well, what about the villains?



Oh I forgot Kagetora he is fucking win.

I don't really like any of the villains especially.They are all whatever umm I guess the one I like the most is the Scientist guy who can teleport.


----------



## Hikawa (May 21, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Is oboro gay? Seriously is he......



That's like questioning if Naruto is gay...gotta keep it hush-hush.


----------



## Tayimus (May 21, 2010)

@Hikawa-  Not really.  If Oboro was gay, he wouldn't be any less awesome.  If _Naruto_ was gay, I'd stop reading the manga.  I really can't explain why I think this...

@GeneralFuruichi-  The name of that guy is Shiner.  And yes he's pretty cool.  Especially since he's the very first cool bad guy introduced (then he got upstaged by Grana).  And Dholaki doesn't count


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 21, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> @Hikawa-  Not really.  If Oboro was gay, he wouldn't be any less awesome.  If _Naruto_ was gay, I'd stop reading the manga.  I really can't explain why I think this...



How is Naruto not gay? he is completely obsessed with Sasuke.

It is like creepy stalker obsessed.


----------



## Hikawa (May 21, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> @Hikawa-  Not really.  If Oboro was gay, he wouldn't be any less awesome.  If _Naruto_ was gay, I'd stop reading the manga.  I really can't explain why I think this...



I get what you mean.  But I'd still read Naruto regardless.  I've invested too much time already so I don't have a choice.

And if Amamiya was gay, I'd still read Psyren.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 21, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> @GeneralFuruichi-  The name of that guy is Shiner.  And yes he's pretty cool.  Especially since he's the very first cool bad guy introduced (then he got upstaged by Grana).  And Dholaki doesn't count



I liked Grana when they showed him in the past and his attitude but as soon as he was like I will work for you if you beat me and what not I just didn't like him.




Hikawa said:


> I get what you mean.  But I'd still read Naruto regardless.  I've invested too much time already so I don't have a choice.



I feel the same way about reading Naruto.


----------



## Tayimus (May 21, 2010)

Well, I mean if it's stated in the manga that Naruto's gay...  Of course IMO he's strictly dicky but whatever...

But that's enough Naruto failure.  It shouldn't even have been brought up

@Hikawa-If Amamiya was gay, I'd fly to Japan, hunt Toshiaki down, and kiss that dude.  Seriously, the guy knows what the people want


----------



## Hikawa (May 21, 2010)

Let's say the WISE get completely wiped out (probably will happen pretty soon), there's gotta be another villain to take their place.  Besides Oboro, do you guys think that Ageha's power might take the spotlight?  There's been hints that it has a dark side to it, or more like a mind of its own that he can't control?  How's that idea?  Kinda like how Amamiya has a dark side.  


@Tayimus:  Excellent plan.


----------



## Tayimus (May 21, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Let's say the WISE get completely wiped out (probably will happen pretty soon), there's gotta be another villain to take their place.  Besides Oboro, do you guys think that Ageha's power might take the spotlight?  There's been hints that it has a dark side to it, or more like a mind of its own that he can't control?  How's that idea?  Kinda like how Amamiya has a dark side.
> 
> 
> @Tayimus:  Excellent plan.



Sweet Lord, why do so many people want Ageha to have an evil side?!  Honestly,  it's hasn't even been forshadowed.  Do you want Ageha to be like a typical shonen main character?  Come on, Ichigo, Naruto (double fail, he has two!), Allen...  The list goes on!

*takes deep breath* Now, to answer your question, If WISE was completely wiped out, i dunno who could become the new antagonists.  Oboro wouldn't work cause he does things for the lulz.  I say the best bet is Abyss


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 21, 2010)

There could be new antagonists.Let's say they beat the WISE in the past.Then there can be a new threat in the past,something different that want's to do something crazy.


----------



## Hikawa (May 21, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> Sweet Lord, why do so many people want Ageha to have an evil side?!  Honestly,  it's hasn't even been forshadowed.  Do you want Ageha to be like a typical shonen main character?  Come on, Ichigo, Naruto (double fail, he has two!), Allen...  The list goes on!
> 
> *takes deep breath* Now, to answer your question, If WISE was completely wiped out, i dunno who could become the new antagonists.  Oboro wouldn't work cause he does things for the lulz.  I say the best bet is Abyss



Could've sworn I saw a reference about it, though. That rocker chick said something about it.

Guess it could be categorized as typical shonen material.  Also, maybe it's because Ageha seems too much like a goody-goody.


----------



## Tayimus (May 21, 2010)

I'd forgotten the Alien.  If there are gonna gonna be new antagonists, most likely it's have something to do with Ouroboros

@Hikawa-I know exactly what you're talking bout.  You're thinking of when Matsuri was explaining Melchsee's Door to Ageha and mentioned another person in the 1800s who had it, couldn't control it and eventually died.  The guy who had MD said "A demon called "Melchsee" hides deep within my mind... He spurs me on with the urge to destroy!!"

The problem with the idea of Melchsee actually being a conscious entity is that this guy was hundreds of years ago.  Practically everything not understood was witchcraft or the like.  If there was something coming from his mind that he couldn't control, it's easy for him to think it had a mind of it's own.

And that's similar to what Ageha thought when he first unleashed MD.  He called the thing a bastard even.  However, he hasn't referred to MD like that since.  In nearly 100 chapters since then, there hasn't been any hint that there is more than one person in Ageha's mind but him.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 21, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> I'd forgotten the Alien.  If there are gonna gonna be new antagonists, most likely it's have something to do with Ouroboros
> 
> @Hikawa-I know exactly what you're talking bout.  You're thinking of when Matsuri was explaining Melchsee's Door to Ageha and mentioned another person in the 1800s who had it, couldn't control it and eventually died.  The guy who had MD said "A demon called "Melchsee" hides deep within my mind... He spurs me on with the urge to destroy!!"
> 
> ...



If they have to face the Uroburos they need to call Chris Redfield he has experience.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 21, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Is oboro gay? Seriously is he......



For some reason, even if he was, I wouldn't like him any less.

Kinda like Hisoka from HxH :ho


----------



## Tayimus (May 21, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> For some reason, even if he was, I wouldn't like him any less.



Ha!  I knew I wouldn't be the only one to say that!


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 21, 2010)

I already think he is gay and he is one of my favorite characters because of that.


----------



## Waveblade (May 21, 2010)

Ageha does show more common sense than many shounen heroes. On the other hand there was that plan of his he mentioned before the latest drift, "Are you fucking insane?!" was basically the response to said plan.

Whar is mah chapter?


----------



## Tayimus (May 21, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Ageha does show more common sense than many shounen heroes. On the other hand there was that plan of his he mentioned before the latest drift, "Are you fucking insane?!" was basically the response to said plan.



That's funny cause my reaction was "No flipping way!  His balls must be made of BRASS!!!" :rofl



Waveblade said:


> Whar is mah chapter?



Oi, shouldn't I be asking you that?


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 21, 2010)

OMG finally i finish my examinations =D, now i can relax an enjoy reading psyren. What do you guys think about ageha using Illumina forge cores later throughout the manga? Seeing how yoshina's father is a scientist an all i think it's a possibility.


----------



## Waveblade (May 21, 2010)

...If they could somehow make it that the cores work without the membrane and also factoring in that getting a core is potentially painful? Uh maybe.

No chapter yet.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 21, 2010)

Ageha would look disgusting with cores. By the way, what are those marks around the cores? Are they scares or nerves?


----------



## Gabe (May 21, 2010)

chapter is taking long to come out. wonder who's fight we will see next chapter kyle fight's out come or fu's fights outcome or a new one involving ageha and amamiya.


----------



## nick1689 (May 22, 2010)

Where's the new chap?


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (May 22, 2010)

hey would any of you be interested in a psyren rp ?


----------



## Kellogem (May 22, 2010)

cant believe the chapter is not out yet, my patience has its limits..


----------



## Tempproxy (May 22, 2010)

Chapter is out guys, Kabuto is a pimp.


----------



## DocTerror (May 22, 2010)

psyren rp ?

Man Kabuto went from coward to Shao level


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (May 22, 2010)

Wow. Awesome chapter. I knew it Kabuto!


----------



## Mat?icha (May 22, 2010)

awesome chapter, man i never get to complain about this series, always delivering top quality work. i love yoyo's design, looks so cool.


----------



## Kellogem (May 22, 2010)

too bad, cause ash was the much more skilled fighter..

I dont like it when a cheap trick >>> general skill / abilities. will he win all of his fights like this?
..and its like he didnt even dirty his hands with the whole "this is the menace YOU created, its not like I killing you, YOUR menace does" thing unlike Ageha with yusaka.

it bothers me how easily Ash was defeated as well.. I dont like it when bad guys lose, but even less if they are treated like fodder. the whole chapter was kabutos time to shine.

anyway, at least the art and action was awesome, so I still liked it. but I hope the next scourge will make their opponent bleed and cry before going down.


----------



## Waveblade (May 22, 2010)

Part of that win would have to be attributed to Ash as it was his own power reflected that killed him. So Ash was powerful but had a very bad match up when considering his attack style.

RIP Ash. I will miss your badass teeth. 

Oh yeah back in the 2nd drift when Amamiya fought Tatsuo didn't we get a rock paper scissors of psi combat? It was trance > burst and I guess rise fits in there too but I didn't see where it was mentioned.


----------



## Kellogem (May 22, 2010)

yeah, RIP Ash, peace to his... ashes


----------



## Mahdi (May 22, 2010)

Psyren has so much potential!


----------



## Jinibea (May 22, 2010)

So I read up to chapter 15 of the manga. Still not feeling Ageha, but i'm loving the manga more.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 22, 2010)

I wonder if Ian style rise can disharmonize a person's "life wave", cripple motor skills. Like ageha's Melchsee, I would like to see Kabuto's offense evolve in versatile ways.


----------



## Hikawa (May 22, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> So I read up to chapter 15 of the manga. Still not feeling Ageha, but i'm loving the manga more.



You'll be on the Ageha bandwagon soon enough.


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2010)

the new chapter was good. kabuto's ability seems unbeatable. he is probably one of the strongest good guys know even though he is not that good at hand to hand combat.


----------



## Jinibea (May 22, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> You'll be on the Ageha bandwagon soon enough.



He just reminds me of Ichigo and Yusuke

Leaning more towards ichigo....


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> He just reminds me of Ichigo and Yusuke
> 
> Leaning more towards ichigo....



you may like him better as you get deeper in the manga but even if you do not there are other great characters that will keep you interested in the manga.


----------



## Hikawa (May 22, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> you may like him better as you get deeper in the manga but even if you do not there are other great characters that will keep you interested in the manga.



For instance, dark amamiya.  Where the hell did she come from?


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 22, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> ...If they could somehow make it that the cores work without the membrane and also factoring in that getting a core is potentially painful? Uh maybe.
> 
> No chapter yet.




The other problem with the cores is that the people who have them can't breath in the sunlight. So if Ageha went back to the present with a core he would be royally screwed.


----------



## Jinibea (May 22, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> you may like him better as you get deeper in the manga but even if you do not there are other great characters that will keep you interested in the manga.



Yeah I'm already likeing Kabuto, Asaga, Oboro, and Amamya


----------



## nick1689 (May 22, 2010)

Good chapter

Im still confused how Kabuto's power works, so YoYo takes the Meance (the white glow that warns Kabuto of attacks), and then somehow physically manifests that into an attack? Which combines everything the enemy attacked with into one orb?

And Ian-style rise is confusing since their were so many typo's in the scan


----------



## darkryo (May 22, 2010)

Very good chapter.

I'm happy that Kabutos power is finally seeing some light, but I'm confused as to how it works. There has to be some kind of restriction on it, or he's gonna be one of the most dominant powers in the series.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 22, 2010)

darkryo said:


> Very good chapter.
> 
> I'm happy that Kabutos power is finally seeing some light, but I'm confused as to how it works. There has to be some kind of restriction on it, or he's gonna be one of the most dominant powers in the series.



Actually, it'd make his character relate to a lot of people. A Weakling at first but through dedication and hard work, he reaches the top.


----------



## Junas (May 23, 2010)

Wow, go Kabuto!  Even though I liked Ash, this was Kabuto's time to fight. I want to see how much more he has to power up. It seems like Ageha and Hiryuu are the only ones who has continuously improved alot and Amaniya does not seem like she has so far besides her dark personality. I'm glad Kabuto got this spotlight in the last few chapters. Now to see the other fights!


----------



## Penance (May 23, 2010)

Kabuto sure showed his true colors this fight-yellow...


Didn't stop him from kicking ass, though-and with resolve.  He's got to be my favorite character in this series...Mafia King is up their, too...


----------



## migukuni (May 23, 2010)

Im not in Ageha Bandwagon


----------



## Waveblade (May 23, 2010)

darkryo said:


> Very good chapter.
> 
> I'm happy that Kabutos power is finally seeing some light, but I'm confused as to how it works. There has to be some kind of restriction on it, or he's gonna be one of the most dominant powers in the series.



Further along the line we will probably see the weakness. Here are some I've guessed at.

-From what we have seen it works on ranged 'burst' type attacks but we don't know it's capabilities with rise or trance style attacks. Example, if someone with a close range destructive attack came around the redirecting would only work if you got close enough. Sure dodging works but I still think Yoyo would be harder to use at close quarters.

-Don't know how it fares with incoming attacks from multiple people.

-Unlike some of the other characters Kabuto lacks a true killer instinct. This will trip him up at some point. 

-As I said before _non-lethal damage_ or if you want to get pokemonish status/condition attacks will probably be Kabuto's bane.

Of course this only leaves room for improvement  And eventually, laser  beam eyes :33 Oh what a dream.

Just been reading the chapter again and I have to say "Chicken Soul Paradigm" is a pretty awesome phrase and I would so name a band that. Or a book or whatever, it wouldn't have to have anything to do with the content but the name would be used because it is great.

I wonder if it will stick around in other translations of this chapters. 



> Im not in Ageha Bandwagon



Neither am I, I don't hate Ageha (I like all the characters) but I don't exactly go 'FUCK YEAH AN AGEHA CHAPTER' when he shows up. He does have some interesting fights though.


----------



## nick1689 (May 23, 2010)

Bah, im still confused. He somehow gets Yoyo to take the menace, which is basically glowing light, and then turns that into an attack before the enemy even attacks??

And how does Ian-style rise works? Sensing where the enemy is? Isnt that just Rise 101?


----------



## acritarch (May 23, 2010)

The "menace" in this case is a burst style attack of psi energy... Obviously, YoYo can somehow take the opponents energy that was flung at him in an attack and shape it into a ball which he can return to them with his own attack..

I guess you could say it's kind of like he's a lightning rod and after the enemy "hits" the lightning rod with an attack. He can then store the energy with YoYo (like a big battery) and then release the energy back in a discharge attack.


----------



## Penance (May 23, 2010)

^Yeah, and he can only do it because he knows Ian-Style Rise, which tunes in with the other person's body, life force, and such.  ISR probably relies heavily on 'sense-type Rise'.  

Anyway, Kabuto uses(I think) Trance and Rise for Menace and Burst and ISR (sense-type) for Radiation.


----------



## PPsycho (May 23, 2010)

I kinda miss the mystery-like, post apocalyptic Psyren. I'm not a fan of dragon ballish fights outside Dragon Ball, and that's what the manga is about lately.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 23, 2010)

Kabuto did disappoint me at the end


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 23, 2010)

PPsycho said:


> I kinda miss the mystery-like, post apocalyptic Psyren. I'm not a fan of dragon ballish fights outside Dragon Ball, and that's what the manga is about lately.



...Shao vs. Vigo... Frederica vs. Necca... Kabuto vs. Ash... dragonballish? Those fights are about as far from dragonball as you can get.

No, Kyle vs. Delboro is the *only* dragonballish fight in the manga

two chapters several weeks ago dont mean the manga has changed into a generic "MY AURA IS BIGGER THAN URS" competition. The fact that Shao vs. Vigo came before it is proof of this.


----------



## Hikawa (May 23, 2010)

Just realized I should really re-read Psyren because I have forgotten half of the character's frickin' names.


----------



## Blade (May 23, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> ...Shao vs. Vigo... Frederica vs. Necca... Kabuto vs. Ash... dragonballish? Those fights are about as far from dragonball as you can get.
> 
> *No, Kyle vs. Delboro is the only dragonballish fight in the manga*
> 
> two chapters several weeks ago dont mean the manga has changed into a generic "MY AURA IS BIGGER THAN URS" competition. The fact that Shao vs. Vigo came before it is proof of this.



That's why it was awesome.Kyle was badass back there.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 24, 2010)

Who do you think will win in a fight kabuto or ageha? With recent feats kabuto looks like he surpassed ageha, and if they fight kabuto will beat ageha badly. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Hikawa (May 24, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Who do you think will win in a fight kabuto or ageha? With recent feats kabuto looks like he surpassed ageha, and if they fight kabuto will beat ageha badly. What are your thoughts?



Ageha.  His melchee's door is pretty versatile.  Plus, I don't really like Kabuto all that much.


----------



## Penance (May 24, 2010)

Both of their abilities are kind of reflective, so...who knows?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 24, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Who do you think will win in a fight kabuto or ageha? With recent feats kabuto looks like he surpassed ageha, and if they fight kabuto will beat ageha badly. What are your thoughts?



It depends on whether or not you can redirect a homing attack

Kabuto has way better speed feats though.


----------



## cbus05 (May 24, 2010)

Kabuto's ability helps him escape danger, and absorb burst attacks from the escaped attack.


But knowing about the existance of an attack doesn't guarantee him the ability to escape. I don't think he'd be able to escape MD from Ageha, but that's a tough call.


----------



## Waveblade (May 24, 2010)

^Even without rise Kabuto is damn fast. He could simply outrun the range MD. Hey, I have been thinking, would it be possible for Kabuto to redirect attacks from his allies to other people?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 24, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> ^Even without rise Kabuto is damn fast. He could simply outrun the range MD. Hey, I have been thinking, would it be possible for Kabuto to redirect attacks from his allies to other people?



what would be the point?


----------



## Hikawa (May 24, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> Kabuto's ability helps him escape danger, and absorb burst attacks from the escaped attack.
> 
> 
> But knowing about the existance of an attack doesn't guarantee him the ability to escape. I don't think he'd be able to escape MD from Ageha, but that's a tough call.



Ageha's Melchsee's Door is gonna turn into the most hax ability of all. Least I hope so, because I don't want a (kinda) lame character like Kabuto to surpass Ageha.


----------



## Waveblade (May 25, 2010)

Not yet  Something must be going on with the usual translator. 

Oh and heads up, the usual spoiler translator most likely won't be translating for the next few weeks due to exams. Someone else will probably step in but it may take longer for said translation to come in.


----------



## Waveblade (May 26, 2010)

Possible 120 spoilers go!


*Spoiler*: __ 



229 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/05/26(水) 17:23:21 ID:ef+4OJeo0
    ＣＡＬＬ，１２０　降臨

    脱出箱へ
    押し寄せる
    根の住人！！


    住民『押さないで！！』『女子供が優先だ　順番を守れ』
    ラン『α⇒』
    住民『次の３０人並んで！！』
    ラン『ハァッハァッ』
    住民『大丈夫ですか　ランさん・・・！』
    ラン（時間がかかる・・・！！住民全てを転送するのが先か・・・オレの脳が壊れるのが先か・・・！！）
    おねえ『アゲハを探さないと！！』
    イアン『君が行ったってどうにもならん！キミはマルコを守れ！！』

    壁が爆発・・・穴からバーリィが・・・
    ラン『！！！』
    住民『ま　まさか・・・』
    あご『やあ　紳士淑女の諸君　長い長いかくれんぼも今日で　ジ・エンドだ』

    飛び掛るハルヒコ・・・受けて起つバーリィ・・・
    住民『きゃあ』

    壁まで飛ばされるハルヒコ・・・腕の骨がこなごな・・・
    ハルヒコ『ガァア』
    あご『！！？』
    ラン『ハルヒコ』
    ハルヒコ『俺の怒りの超高圧ゼロ距離ショットガン・ボルトだ　頭の芯まで痺れたろ・・・！！』
    あご『この程度で俺の動きを止めたとでも・・・？』
    ハルヒコ『両腕が粉々になろうと！！　この夢路晴彦がいる限りこの根は崩れねぇ』
    いもうと『ハル君！！』

    また飛び掛るハルヒコ・・・受けて起つバーリィ・・・
    ハルヒコ『テメエらの好きにはさせねえんだよ！！！』

    禁人種をたおしまくるシャオ・・・
    雨宮（強い・・・！！）
    シャオ『雨宮さん！！無事でしたか　アゲハさんはどこに！？』
    雨宮『私は生き残った人達を集めてるの　夜科は穴の方へ向かったわ　連れ去られた人達を追って・・・！』
    シャオ『そうですか　では僕もそちらへ向かいます！！』

    こみ上げる怒りのようなものをこらえるシャオ・・・
    雨宮『・・・・・・？　・・・シャオ君？』
    シャオ『奴らが侵入してきた穴はＢ区画の居住区の真上でした・・・！　もうたくさんの人が死んだ・・・！　僕が助ける前に・・・！』

    シャオ『勝ちます・・・！　もう一度この根を僕らの手に取り戻す！！』

    フレ『アンタが・・・人の顔なんてしてなかったら・・・・・・　言葉なんて喋らなかったら』　

    サラマンドラの手の上で燃え尽きる・・・ネッカ・・・
    フレ『こんな嫌な気持ちにはならなかったのにね』

    フレ『敵は地上からどんどんやって来る・・・　地上を制圧すれば・・・・・・！』


230 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/05 /26(水) 17:24:02 ID:ef+4OJeo0

    鏡の前のおばあさま・・・とヴァン・・・
    マリー『おばあさま　まだここに！？　ヴァン君・・・！』
    ヴぁあん『行かないって聞かないんだよ』
    エルモア『かまわぬワシを置いて行け　ワシはここで未来を見なければならんのじゃ・・・！！　
    いまこの状況でこの力が役に立たなくてどうする・・・！？　教えておくれ　千年万華鏡・・・！！　ワシらの未来に・・・　一体何が起きるのか・・・！』

    鏡になにやら浮かび上がる・・・
    エルモア『おお・・・！！』

    走るシャオ・・・
    シャオ『この区画の敵は全て排除しました　雨宮さんは皆を第二格納庫へお願いします！』

    さらに走るシャオ・・・よじ登るサラマンドラ・・・
    シャオ《フー！！そっちの状況は！？》
    フレ『ハッ　楽勝よ楽勝！！　悪いけどそっちと合流するのはもう少し後になるわ　アタシのことは心配しないで！！』

    フレ『シャオ！！この勝負勝ちたいなら守ってちゃダメ！！　こっちから攻めんのよ！！』《うおりゃあああああ》
    シャオ（フー！！　なんて雑な交信だ）

    倒れているバーリィ・・・イアンに腕を治してもらうハルヒコ・・・
    シャオ《ハルヒコさん！》
    ハルヒコ『おお　シャオか　こっちは順調に転送してるから気にすんな』
    シャオ『大丈夫ですか？　敵の反応が・・・』
    ハルヒコ『ただのうすらデカイ蝿だった　意外としぶとかったけどな　根の守護神ハルヒコ様をなめんなよって話だよ』

    ハルヒコ『シャオ　そっちは平気か？』
    シャオ『はい！！』
    ハルヒコ『修行を続けてよかったな・・・！この勝負　勝てるぞ』
    シャオ『はい！！！』

    髪骨を倒しつつ・・・
    アゲハ『ここか・・・！！』

    外が見えるっぽい・・・
    アゲハ（・・・・・・？　なんだ・・・？　敵が急に減った・・・？　引き上げたのか？　でもなんで・・・）

    周囲に・・・
    アゲハ（なんだ・・・　この威圧感は・・・！！！）
    シャオ『！！！　アゲハさん・・・！！』

    車椅子から落ちて（下りて）orzのエルモア・・・
    マリー『おばあさま！！』
    エルモア『おお・・・・・・　そんな・・・！！　マリーが・・・』
    マリー『え？』
    エルモア『マリーや　今すぐここからお逃げ・・・！！　ワシらのことはいいから　早く・・・！！　この根から離れるんじゃ・・・！！』

    見上げるアゲハ・・・そこには浮遊装置に乗ったジュナス・・・と浮かんでるなんか変な人ぽいのが・・・


    巻き上がる勝利の喚声を
    掻き消すかの如く・・・
    星将・ジュナス
    降臨すーーー！！！ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



With my skills at google-fu I can deduce that it's a chapter looking at everyone else, Elmore telling Marie to run because Junas has entered the building


----------



## Kellogem (May 26, 2010)

god I hope Junas will rain on their parade... I wonder if he will be pissed because of the death of Ash a possibly other Scourge members?


----------



## Waveblade (May 26, 2010)

Who knows

Likely deaths according to someone who is much better at reading Japanese:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Barry and Necca are most dead. Not really surprised about Necca but Barry was a shock. Odo better not disappoint. 

No info on the outcome of the Kyle vs. Delboro fight.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bari is dead?!  

That came out of nowhere, this spoiler better not be real


----------



## Kellogem (May 26, 2010)

Link removed

spoiler pics^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



Necca!!!... 
and Barri was defeated by freaking HARUHIKO! thats disturbing.

first time Psyren disappoints me this much. this invasion is pretty fail, Im not sure if Junas or that new weirdo can save it.. maybe if he would resurrect Scourge


----------



## cbus05 (May 26, 2010)

Meh, Junas and Ageha seem to be facing off. 


I just hope this manga doesn't turn into Bleach where the author is afraid to let any good characters die, and saves the good guys by plot induced armor. So far Psyren has been pretty good at avoiding that, but either way.


----------



## Tayimus (May 26, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Who knows
> 
> Likely deaths according to someone who is much better at reading Japanese:
> 
> ...





Kell?gem said:


> Link removed
> 
> spoiler pics^^
> 
> ...



What the fuck?

No, really.  WHAT THE FUCK?! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wasn't expecting this at all!  Necca dying, Varley getting taking out by Haruhiko, BY HIMSELF!!!  I mean, I know that Delboro was the strongest Scourge, but I didn't think all the rest would get treated like so much fodder!  Come on! 

Okay, now that I got that outta the way, YES! Junas enters the fray!  And Ageha is gonna fight him hmm... Ageha's gonna get wrecked.  Honestly, Ageha hasn't gotten so strong that he can just skip Shiner in power level.  If this happens, I'll be severely disappointed.

Who the hell is that bandaged guy?  He looks like someone straight outta Bleach...


----------



## Kellogem (May 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Im glad Im not the only disappointed one.

and yeah, the new guy looks like an Espada.. thats not Odo, right?


----------



## Waveblade (May 26, 2010)

I'm just going to post the pictures here. Saves having to click one link.



*Spoiler*: __ 

















*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yeah Shao. As for Barry I don't know if it was a head shot that killed him because unlike the other two there is still a body. Barry might get a return?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 26, 2010)

Negativity is getting a little high here.

A group with absolutely zero hype, which was introduced at the last second for a war arc, has its weakest members taken down semi-easily and you guys are complaining this much?

I didn't see anyone pissed when Dholaki's subordinates got oneshotted. They, just like the Scourge, had zero hype and got taken down even faster.

I suspect that you guys fooled yourselves into believing that the Scourge would be more important due to their cool character designs.

Just like Dholaki's subordinates. Just like Usui's subordinates. Psyren hasn't changed, your all just so pessimistic lately.


----------



## Waveblade (May 26, 2010)

Well with the other subordinates they all had interesting abilities and stuff, they were different from each other. Scourge feel a bit samey. This could change in the future.

PS: My policy with the scourge deaths is to doubt it happened unless I see them disintegrate.


----------



## Kellogem (May 26, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Negativity is getting a little high here.
> 
> A group with absolutely zero hype, which was introduced at the last second for a war arc, has its weakest members taken down semi-easily and you guys are complaining this much?
> 
> ...



zero hype? having special illumina cores only 1 people out of a thousand can survive with, being a special elit combat force, obtaining this so-called "strong psy" thanks to the cores, serving under the 2nd strongest star commander, probably being his 5 strongest fighters, praised by Kyle and called the elit of elites is no hype?

and who are its weakest members? necca, ash and barri? in that case maybe its more appropriate to call Delboro the strongest (since we have no idea about Odo yet) than calling 60% of the group its weakest members.

so yeah, the elit combat force was unable to put up a fight except maybe Delboro and got owned with little to no difficulites. I feel trolled and I doubt I expected too much (like having 1,5 chapter long fights / scourge and at least injure/touch their opponents during the fights or something).


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



When the rag arthropod-like creatures first appeared everyone, including myself, assumed it was a tavoo created by Caprico because several chapters ago we'd seen her create a large creature with dozens of eyes. However, the first creature introduced with several eyes was  a golem created by Kiyotada. I noticed the guy's head is also bandaged just like kiyotada.


----------



## Junas (May 26, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> zero hype? having special illumina cores only 1 people out of a thousand can survive with, being a special elit combat force, obtaining this so-called "strong psy" thanks to the cores, serving under the 2nd strongest star commander, probably being his 5 strongest fighters, praised by Kyle and called the elit of elites is no hype?
> 
> and who are its weakest members? necca, ash and barri? in that case maybe its more appropriate to call Delboro the strongest (since we have no idea about Odo yet) than calling 60% of the group its weakest members.
> 
> so yeah, the elit combat force was unable to put up a fight except maybe Delboro and got owned with little to no difficulites. I feel trolled and I doubt I expected too much (like having 1,5 chapter long fights / scourge and at least injure/touch their opponents during the fights or something).




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd say they were hyped a bit due to those cores, but not further. We don't know more about how those cores are considered "strong psi" when its users keep falling? It doesn't make sense unless if they didn't expect the resistance to be this strong, even if they had information from Shiner. I suspect we will see more WISE or Scourge members use those, maybe better than the ones we have seen so far. So for now, we can deal with how this is going. 

I think the reason some of those Scourge members lost were that they definitely lost their cool and resorted to being one trick ponies. Ash and Necca only showed what they could be capable of and lack of versatility with their psi abilities. Losing their cool sealed their defeats to "lesser" psi users like Kabuto and Haruhiko. If they were a bit smarter, then we would have some great fights. It would be justified imo


.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 26, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> zero hype? having special illumina cores only 1 people out of a thousand can survive with, being a special elit combat force, obtaining this so-called "strong psy" thanks to the cores, serving under the 2nd strongest star commander, probably being his 5 strongest fighters, praised by Kyle and called the elit of elites is no hype?



If all of this is revealed 2 chapters before they have their fights then it is pretty clear that they were never intended to be more then fodder. We didn't even know they existed until like 5 chapter ago. And special titles don't mean much, Usui's subordinates had a title just like that and they were hyped as being stronger then the Brain Beasts. But I didn't see any of you complaining when they were easily dealt with.

Save for Delboro, who made a prior appearance, clashed with Kyle, and was revealed to be the leader, the Scourge had fodder written all over them from the start.


----------



## Kellogem (May 26, 2010)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say they were pretty versatile, it was Kabuto (and Fu) who were one-trick ponies. lets look at the ash vs kabuto fight, he had long range weapons, explosives and was good at close range as well, and lost to one cheap ability. Ash had a 1000+1 way to kill Kabuto while Kabuto had one really cheap way to kill Ash but he succeeded.
same with Necca, she was good at both short and longe range with her chains and lost to that cheap pyro-queen.
cant say much about Barri's fight cause the chapter is not out yet...



> If all of this is revealed 2 chapters before they have their fights then it is pretty clear that they were never intended to be more then fodder. We didn't even know they existed until like 5 chapter ago. And special titles don't mean much, Usui's subordinates had a title just like that and they were hyped as being stronger then the Brain Beasts. But I didn't see any of you complaining when they were easily dealt with.
> 
> Save for Delboro, who made a prior appearance, clashed with Kyle, and was revealed to be the leader, the Scourge had fodder written all over them from the start.



Vigo wasnt much better either even thought he was a big bad original WISE member and got owned by Shao in 2 chapters. 

and there is this new (?) guy next to Junas, he got no hype either and I bet he will be a toughter opponent than any of scourge.

maybe Im at fault here, but I doubt an opponent needs hype from 10+ chapters before to be strong. they were standing behing Junas like they are serious business and are going to wreak havoc and had all that hype from Delboro for nothing.

and Usuis subordinates werent that bad if we are talking about Taiga and that old man, they were certainly toughter than brain beasts and had more screentime for their fights, like 3 chapter for the 2 of them or something. Kyle and Frederica were fighting together against the beast user and it was harder to beat them than Scourge even thought they got less hype.

and another reason I didnt complain about them is they were less cool, were working under a worm like Usui and it was clear they wont be serious opponents cause Kyle and co were trying to spare them from the beginning of the fight.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 26, 2010)

Scourges are not dead yet, When something dies in psyren it turn to dust. The only person we saw turn into dust during this arc is Vigo  a golem created by Kiyotada Ash didn't turn to dust and Barri didn't as well, delboro may still be living to, as for nekka she looks dead. That creature thing next to junas may be use to revive the Scourges. So stop getting mad at Psyren, Iwashiro knows what he's doing.


----------



## Kellogem (May 26, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Scourges are not dead yet, When something dies in psyren it turn to dust. The only person we saw turn into dust during this arc is Vigo  a golem created by Kiyotada Ash didn't turn to dust and Barri didn't as well, delboro may still be living to, as for nekka she looks dead. That creature thing next to junas may be use to revive the Scourges. So stop getting mad at Psyren, Iwashiro knows what he's doing.



ok, I'll wait for 3 more chapters but if they wont be revived, I'll be really mad 

btw I guess they were just not dead long enough to turn to dust, it needs a couple of seconds and we only saw their corpses right after they died (and Vigo didnt turn to dust either, the scan is just shitty (top right panel is his puppet arms crumbling)


----------



## Waveblade (May 26, 2010)

Honestly I think it depends on your death, if you are vaporised there is no point of turning to dust-you are pretty much dead bro.

Also I have a theory if you die in Psyrenland your body has to be exposed to the atmosphere for the dustification thing to happen. Because there were a bunch of civilians that died but we didn't see turn to dust interestingly enough they were all deep underground no where near the hole Junas created.

I think Barry is alive albeit with head injuries.


----------



## Gabe (May 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ageha runs into junas maybe he will get an excellent power up and new md ability.  or oboro shows up and helps him he likes ageha he will not let anything happen to him. or matsuri better. and the scrounge are dead but we may see them again in the past


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 26, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ageha runs into junas maybe he will get an excellent power up and new md ability.  or oboro shows up and helps him he likes ageha he will not let anything happen to him. or matsuri better. and the scrounge are dead but we may see them again in the past




*Spoiler*: __ 



If anyone shows up it needs to be Kagetora, not oboro. It would just seem too random for oboro to show up. Plus, Kagetora and Junas have an unfinished fight to resolve.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 26, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone shows up it needs to be Kagetora, not oboro. It would just seem too random for oboro to show up. Plus, Kagetora and Junas have an unfinished fight to resolve.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Kagetora was dead in this future.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 26, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Kagetora was dead in this future.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Matsuri and kagetora disappeared the same time ageha did.




Edit:

Scourge members are not likely be seen in the past. The only antagonists that matter are the one's Bonefire states Miroku needs in order to succeed, which are Caprico, Kise, Grana, Dholaki, #03, Bonefire, Grana, Junas, Shiner and formerly Yusuka. That's it.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 26, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Kagetora and Matsuri where fighting after the hole WISE deal and told Ian to leave.Then we are lead to believe that they were killed.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 26, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Kagetora and Matsuri where fighting after the hole WISE deal and told Ian to leave.Then we are lead to believe that they were killed.




*Spoiler*: __ 



In the last version of the future, a less than 100% Matsuri (infected by the virus created by Yusuka) went up against Grana and was defeated. In the last arc, Yusuka was defeated by Ageha, matsuri and Amamiya thus altering the future.

Because Matsuri and Kagetora disappeared around the same time Ageha and Amamiya did, I assume they were transported into the future, however I'm not sure Matsuri can be transported to the future anymore since she no longer has any points on her card.


----------



## Waveblade (May 27, 2010)

Oi, looks like ensabanur has stepped up to translate spoiler.

It is an ongoing work.

Here is what there is so far:


*Spoiler*: __ 



CALL 120: Descent

The residents of Root
Rush towards Trick Room!

Resident: Don't push! Women and children first. Keep in line.
Lan: α⇒ (Unable to translate. Characters aren't displayed correctly.)
Resident: Next group of 30 people, you're up!
Lan: Haa haa
Resident: Are you okay, Lan-san?
Lan (This is taking too long... I must transport everyone first before my brain gets too overtaxed.)
Fubuki: I must find Ageha!
Ian: It's no use! You must protect Marco!

The wall explodes... Barry arrives...
Lan: !!!
Resident: No way!
Barry: Hello, ladies and gentlemen, hide-and-seek is now over.

Haruhiko arrives and attacks Barry... Barry parries the attack...
Resident: Kyaaah!

Haruhiko is thrown to the wall... His arm is broken...
Haruhiko: Gaah
Barry: ??!!
Lan: Haruhiko
Haruhiko: That's my superhigh voltage zero-range Shotgun Bolt of Rage! It paralyzes you all the way to the center of your brain!
Barry: My movements are restricted to this degree?
Haruhiko: My arms may be in pieces but as long as I, Haruhiko Yumeji, is here, Root will not crumble!
Chika: Haru-kun!

Haruhiko attacks again... Barry tries to move...
Haruhiko: I won't allow you to have your way!!!

Shao defeats those long-haired Tavoos...
Amamiya (So strong!!)
Shao: Amamiya-san, are you okay? Where's Ageha-san?
Amamiya: I'm rounding-up the survivors. Ageha went after the captives.
Shao: Okay. I'll go after him.

Shao becomes enraged...
Amamiya: ...? Shao-kun?
Shao: They invaded the residential area above Hangar B... A lot of people are dead... I'm too late... 
Shao: We'll win! We will take back Root!

Fu: If only you didn't look and talked like a human...
On top of Salamandara's hands, Nekka is burned to a crisp...
Fu: I wouldn't feel this bad...

Fu: The enemies are coming steadily from the surface... If we take control of the surface...

Grannie is in front of a mirror... along with Van...
Marie: Grandma, you're still here?! Van-kun!
Van: I told her we must go! She won't listen!
Grannie: I don't mind. Go on without me. I must keep an eye on the future here.
What's the purpose of my power if I don't use it in situations like this? Millennium Kaleidoscope, show me our future! What's going to happen?

Something is shown in the mirror's surface...
Grannie: Oh!

Shao is running...
Shao: All the enemies in this block has been eliminated. Amamiya-san, please take everyone to Hangar No.2.

Shao is running again... Salamandara is climbing...
Shao: Fu! What's your status?!
Fu: Ha! Piece of cake! I'll meet you in a little while. Don't worry about me.

Fu: Shao! If we want to win, defense is not going to work. We must go on the offensive! Oryaaaah!

Shao: Fu! That was crude. (I think Shao was referring to Fu's shout at the end)

Barry is defeated... Ian is healing Haruhiko...
Shao: Haruhiko-san!
Haruhiko: Is that you, Shao? The transfer is going well here. Don't worry.
Shao: Are you okay? Did the enemy...?
Haruhiko: Just a big dumb fly, surprisingly stubborn. Don't underestimate Haruhiko-sama, guardian god of Root!

Haruhiko: Shao, is everything cool on your end?
Shao: Yes!
Haruhiko: I'm glad we continued training... Victory is ours!
Shao: Yes!

While defeating long-haired Tavoos..
Ageha: Here?

The outside is almost visible...
Ageha: ...? What's going on? The enemies are decreasing. Are they retreating? But that doesn't make sense...

Ageha: What the hell? This pressure...!
Shao: !!! Ageha-san.. !!

Grannie falls off the wheelchaair...
Marie: Grandma!
Grannie: Ooh! No way! Maire is...
Marie: Eh?
Grannie: Marie, get away from here immediately! I'll be okay, hurry up! You must leave Root!

Ageha is looking up... and sees Junas on board his flying machine. Beside him is a weird guy...
(You can refer to the spoiler pics for this one)

The continuous victory is coming to an end!
Star Commander Junas descends!





*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Barry was paralysed and he actually injured Haruhiko. Surely this must soothe you guys?

THIS MEANS I WAS RIGHT ON THE PRIOR PAGE HAHA! The faast victories are coming to an end. 




Now I have to go to work.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Will Barry be interrogated? I wish one of the spoiler pictures was the salamander climbing. I bet Marie doesn't leave and gets killed. Chapter seems to be good as always.


----------



## Kellogem (May 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew haruhiko had his arm broken from the spoiler pictures / google translation, but *Haruhiko* defeating a Scourge in a couple of pages and calling him just a dumb fly in the end is facepalm. Necca was a "piece of cake" as well. maybe I overestimated Scourge but until Kabuto appeared before them and saved Frederica they looked pretty badass and dangerous. and now they turned into fodder in 2-3 chapters.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 27, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I knew haruhiko had his arm broken from the spoiler pictures / google translation, but *Haruhiko* defeating a Scourge in a couple of pages and calling him just a dumb fly in the end is facepalm. Necca was a "piece of cake" as well. maybe I overestimated Scourge but until Kabuto appeared before them and saved Frederica they looked pretty badass and dangerous. and now they turned into fodder in 2-3 chapters.




*Spoiler*: __ 



To be fair, Haruhiko has had ten years to train himself. And his power does have the extremely useful side-effect of causing anybody stunned by his electricity to be not be able to use their psi temporarily. I mean, the Root has been preparing for this fight from Day 1. Even if they were weak in the past, they've got to be pretty damn formidable now.

And the "dumb fly" and "piece of cake" comments are probably just the characters talking smack. It happens all the times in shonen even if the victor gets his ass beat pretty badly before winning.


----------



## Kellogem (May 27, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



and Scourge was a combat force trained to fight and they were probably in countless REAL battles before (while Elmore woods could only train with each other safely).. so it was still embarassing. he might be a good supporter but defeating someone on one on one makes the opponent pretty meh..

but the problem is it really was a piece of cake and Barri really did look like a big dumb fly. if these are the elit of elites I guess we can never expect a serious fight from an opponent other than a Star Commander. the protagonists are so close the the bests of the antagonists, its ridiculous.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 27, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hurm... I can see why it seems ridiculous that the protagonists are owning the WISE elite. But to me, the future Elmore kids, Matsuri, and Kagetora should be just under the WISE heads. Electric Boogaloo and Teleport Box guy would be on the level of the stronger WISE underlings. Which the Scourge are. But thats just my own guess on the strength and capability of the future crew.

Keep in mind, though, that the Scourge seem to rely of raw strength and speed. They call themselves elite, but they're really inflexible fighters. No real combat Bursts or Trance abilities, it seems. Whereas the Root fighters all have secondary or primary Burst abilities in addition to their Rise skills. The creepy guy who merged with his surroundings is the only versatile fighter of the Scourge lot, and he had the back luck to go against Shao. Delboro looks like the exception to this idea, although that might be because he is simply exceptional.

*shrugs* Unless they're Kagetora, relying only on pure physical attacks in Psyren just doesn't cut it. In my opinion, of course. And I'm probably not really remembering the manga all that clearly right now.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 27, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl rofl. Who were the scourage fighting? Tavoo?


----------



## Waveblade (May 27, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> rofl rofl. Who were the scourage fighting? Tavoo?



Also hunting rogue humans and razing settlements (I think more than Neo Amasuka and Root were around in the ten years after the end. Alot of capturing humans and killing resistance there.

And maybe fighting each other for practice.


----------



## Kellogem (May 27, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Also hunting rogue humans and razing settlements (I think more than Neo Amasuka and Root were around in the ten years after the end. Alot of capturing humans and killing resistance there.
> 
> And maybe fighting each other for practice.



exactly... also probably soldiers from the past era and shit depending on when did they join. do you think WISE had no enemies surviving the day of rebirth or the star commanders were dealing with all of them persionally?


----------



## Junas (May 27, 2010)

I'm guessing that maybe Uroboros probably surprised the general population and wiped most of them? It would make sense and the WISE had little or no resistance from the remnants of the military and survivors. If there were more natural psychicers in the present, it's likely some survived only to get killed off by the WISE. I think it would be awesome to see new drifters or psychiers but then there would be too much characters to keep up and juggled consistently.


----------



## Waveblade (May 27, 2010)

Weren't the WISE collecting survivors? For experiments and to bolster their human-tavoo military force.


----------



## Junas (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, that would be the best plan for the WISE. And if any did try to resist them, the alternative is to kill them of course. I wonder if there has been anyone else who gave them trouble besides ROOT and Neo Akumusa? It might have not been mentioned, but would it be possible?


----------



## Waveblade (May 27, 2010)

There are other islands in former Japan which haven't been visited as well as the rest of the world so it's highly likely.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 27, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> exactly... also probably soldiers from the past era and shit depending on when did they join. do you think WISE had no enemies surviving the day of rebirth or the star commanders were dealing with all of them persionally?



You guys seem to be missing the fact that half the star commanders have said that they haven't fought anyone of value in many many years. The neo akumusa was left alone to keep dholikia entertained.

my inevitable feeling is that they haven't left japan.


----------



## Blinky (May 28, 2010)

Just caught up with this . It's really good .


----------



## Kellogem (May 28, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> You guys seem to be missing the fact that half the star commanders have said that they haven't fought anyone of value in many many years. The neo akumusa was left alone to keep dholikia entertained.
> 
> my inevitable feeling is that they haven't left japan.



still that could just mean the star commanders rarely fight persionally unless its an urgent matter. so just like with neo amakusa I doubt they were eager to find all of the smaller resistences / group of people persionally, and I guess that Scourge was for. 
also after all this Im sure its safe to say Scourges are weaker than even the weakest Star Commander (maybe except Delboro) so who wasnt valuable for a Star Commander still could be good training material for Scourge.

fighting with Tavoos are not a bad idea either... they could have gave them stronger tavoos for training but unlike with Elmore wood, I doubt a tavoo would stop if they are winning so they are simulating a real life-death battle better than elmore woods fightng with each other.

to sum it up Im sure Scourges fighting experience was more valuable than elmore woods little trainings in the safe root. they were veterans while elmore woods were only good fighters in theory up intil the recent chapters.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2010)

chapter is taking long to come out.


----------



## Kellogem (May 28, 2010)

btw the Binktopia version of the last one is not out yet either, is it?


----------



## Majeh (May 28, 2010)

120 is out.
Eunhwa


----------



## Wuzzman (May 28, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> still that could just mean the star commanders rarely fight persionally unless its an urgent matter. so just like with neo amakusa I doubt they were eager to find all of the smaller resistences / group of people persionally, and I guess that Scourge was for.
> also after all this Im sure its safe to say Scourges are weaker than even the weakest Star Commander (maybe except Delboro) so who wasnt valuable for a Star Commander still could be good training material for Scourge.
> 
> fighting with Tavoos are not a bad idea either... they could have gave them stronger tavoos for training but unlike with Elmore wood, I doubt a tavoo would stop if they are winning so they are simulating a real life-death battle better than elmore woods fightng with each other.
> ...



 your grasping at straws. most humans get turned into tavoo when they get a core, the humans that don't are stronger than most tavoo but still shouldn't be stronger than a drifter with a decent rise and a developed burst (in fact the term tavoo can be used for anyone who went through the forge process, Dholkia when getting a second core had tavoo like arm). The fact that the scourage is two steps up the ladder shouldn't bring them out of tougher than usual. The fact is that the scourge was probably created 3 years ago at *best* (they probably were created 1 year to 6 months ago before the invasion) means that they are woefully undertrained compared to elmorewood or static shock for that matter who have been training 10 years post day of rebirth and at least for the kids several years before. Fact is if you weren't already a badass post day of rebirth you simply won't have the training or the talent to match elmorewood at all. Delboro probably had a significant level of natural talent before being turned into a tavoo. But they serve under JUNAS!!! So? Junas gets the best pic of the litter (he is ranked 2nd), that doesn't make them tigers. If they were significantly stronger than say Dholikia than they probably be star commanders or at the very least sound less like Junas bitches. Vigo clearly was operating on his own directive and he nearly one shotted Marie and had 2 chances to kill Shao (2 more than say shiner...).


----------



## Hat Hair (May 28, 2010)

"Foo'" 

It is nice to see Shao so manly, but he is no Mr. T. I do wonder if his enthusiasm is going to cost him in the near-future. BVari could always get back up and lead to a potential casualty if they are caught off guard.

"Easy-peasy"? 

I am tempted to stop reading this right now... Haruhiko was pretty badass, though.


----------



## TicoTico (May 28, 2010)

Haruhiko was surprisingly bad-ass. I didn't remember who he was at first 

Good guy deaths coming up?


----------



## Random Member (May 28, 2010)

Inb4 Junas rapes everyone.


----------



## Kellogem (May 28, 2010)

intermission chapter, the whole point of it was "durr-hurr, we wont give up on root, we are fighting!"

such a waste... this could have been 1 chapter of awesome fighting between a tought scourge and an elmore kid, but it was everyone looking cool killing hair tavoo fodders and owning scourge. I feel like nothing happened.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 28, 2010)

great chapter, no one important has died yet, i wonder what grandma saw about marie. so, everyone has died from wise side, but the mace guy hasnt died yet, i think. 
i was waiting for ageha fight, and here he is up against junas. i would bet on ageha as usual but junas was very strong previously and must be even stronger now. maybe ageha will team up with shao. no matter the ending, i'm sure it will be awesome.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 28, 2010)

Good chapter. There were a lot good panels in this chapter (Shao breaking that rag-zombie's face and the salamander climbing the shaft). Barry and Odo have split up so I guess Odo is going to run into Ama.  

I do hope bandage man blob is introduced as Inui. Can't remember if he died in past.




Kell?gem said:


> intermission chapter, the whole point of it was "durr-hurr, we wont give up on root, we are fighting!"
> 
> such a waste... this could have been 1 chapter of awesome fighting between a tought scourge and an elmore kid, but it was everyone looking cool killing hair tavoo fodders and owning scourge. I feel like nothing happened.




Now who's the pessimist.


----------



## Blade (May 28, 2010)

Now the slaughter will begin at last.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 28, 2010)

Psyren 120 is out! Link removed edit oh nvn  someone already posted it. Haruhiko was awesome in this chapter, Did he just use lighting kick?


----------



## Wuzzman (May 28, 2010)

i'm waiting lightning headbutt. or lightning pelvis...


----------



## Penance (May 28, 2010)

Oho....pretty good chapter-two on two next chapter?


----------



## cbus05 (May 28, 2010)

Good chapter, I'm thinking this is Granny Elmore's last arc. Old people like her always die in mangas, and it would seem normal if she got one last prophecy before her death.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 28, 2010)

good chapter, what the fuck is that mummy thing?  

I'm glad Haruhiko got some action, even though it was only a little. I reeeeaaaly doubt bari is dead yet.

P.S. from now on I'm just going to ignore Kellogem's constant whining. He manages to complain about every chapter, no matter how good it is.


----------



## Blinky (May 28, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *good chapter, what the fuck is that mummy thing? *
> 
> I'm glad Haruhiko got some action, even though it was only a little. I reeeeaaaly doubt bari is dead yet.
> 
> P.S. from now on I'm just going to ignore Kellogem's constant whining. He manages to complain about every chapter, no matter how good it is.



I dunno but it looked awesome . 

but will probably be fodder


----------



## Kellogem (May 28, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> P.S. from now on I'm just going to ignore Kellogem's constant whining. He manages to complain about every chapter, no matter how good it is.



lol, you are free to do so (btw I had no problem before the scourge fights and probably wont have after them, but the mangaka just fucked them up that was 5 chapter).

god forbid from complaining about Psyren.. I see this is the new one piece


----------



## Blade (May 28, 2010)

The mummy is Miroku's step brother



Or a new friend of his, from the space.


----------



## perman07 (May 28, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> god forbid from complaining about Psyren.. I see this is the new one piece


Psyren is excellent, but the new OP it is not. OP has that blend of funny gags and an epic story. Psyren lacks the humor of OP, and also isn't feel good in the way OP and Dragon ball is, it's darker.

Not saying not being a new OP is a bad thing, but if it's a new something, it's a new I-don't-know-what. I'm thinking more Claymore in a sci-fi setting as to the feel of it (even if those 2 are completely different examples), can't really think of any other good comparisons. Shonenes usually aren't this serious. Death Note might be an exception, but I think that's more of a seinen in a shonen magazine personally.

Personally, I think it was better in the start while there was more mystery involved. Sure, there's still some mystery, but earlier on, Psyren was much more of a mindfuck, now it's become more of a normal Shonen with 2 sides fighting each other.


----------



## Blinky (May 28, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Psyren is excellent, but the new OP it is not. OP has that blend of funny gags and an epic story. Psyren lacks the humor of OP, and also isn't feel good in the way OP and Dragon ball is, it's darker.
> 
> Not saying not being a new OP is a bad thing, but if it's a new something, it's a new I-don't-know-what. I'm thinking more Claymore in a sci-fi setting as to the feel of it (even if those 2 are completely different examples), can't really think of any other good comparisons. Shonenes usually aren't this serious. Death Note might be an exception, but I think that's more of a seinen in a shonen magazine personally.
> 
> Personally, I think it was better in the start while there was more mystery involved. Sure, there's still some mystery, but earlier on, Psyren was much more of a mindfuck, now it's become more of a normal Shonen with 2 sides fighting each other.



He was mocking the fanbase since One Piece fans are generally considered to be among the worst .


----------



## perman07 (May 28, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> He was mocking the fanbase since One Piece fans are generally considered to be among the worst .


Ah, hehe. Guess I got trolled then as a semi-OPtard. Most of points still stand though.


----------



## Jinibea (May 28, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> He was mocking the fanbase since One Piece fans are generally considered to be among the worst .




The biggest problem with One piece fans is that theres two types of One piece fans. 

You got the fans that love the series and actually know what there talking about. 

Then you got the One piece fans that think Oda's a genious. and think One piece is the best thing since slice bread.


So when you say One Piece fans are considered the worst. Make sure to point out which group your talking about.


----------



## perman07 (May 28, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> The biggest problem with One piece fans is that theres two types of One piece fans.
> 
> You got the fans that love the series and actually know what there talking about.
> 
> ...


Taste is subjective though, there are some explicit semi-objective criteria, sure, but ultimately implicit subjective taste outdoes these semi-objective measures of quality in fiction.

For instance, I identify with both of the groups you state here. I have lots of other manga, movies, series and such that I love, but I still think One Piece is the best thing since sliced bread (don't get that expression), IMO it is that good of a product.


----------



## Blinky (May 28, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> The biggest problem with One piece fans is that theres two types of One piece fans.
> 
> You got the fans that love the series and actually know what there talking about.
> 
> ...



Yeah it's the rabid fanboys that make the fanbase look bad . 
They get really pissed off when people troll OP yet people mostly troll it because of those fanboys . 

Anyway chapter was pretty cool . Psyren has yet to disapoint me .


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2010)

wait which one was junas again 

i always forget which one is which as far as enemies go 

too many named enemies in this serie


----------



## Waveblade (May 28, 2010)

Junas- guy with the snazzy helmet and sword.


----------



## Jinibea (May 28, 2010)

Ok I'm loving Psyren right now. I like Ageha alot better now. Though I still like Asaga  and Kabuto


----------



## Blinky (May 28, 2010)

Asaga's been gone for a while .


----------



## Junas (May 28, 2010)

Although I have Miroku as my avatar, I am waiting for a decent Junas picture to take. I'd prefer it in color if possible. I think he'll show why he is one of the strongest star commanders soon enough. Can't wait!


----------



## Jinibea (May 28, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Asaga's been gone for a while .





Now I all of a sudden don't want to catch up to the manga.

Less Asaga goes like a badass.


----------



## Blinky (May 28, 2010)

He'll be back


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 28, 2010)

We don't know when Asaga will be back or Oboro for that matter. I wonder if they'll come to root or will there be a rescue arc. 



Junas said:


> Although I have Miroku as my avatar, I am waiting for a decent Junas picture to take. I'd prefer it in color if possible. I think he'll show why he is one of the strongest star commanders soon enough. Can't wait!



Good luck with that, seeing as psyren rarely gets color pages compared to other series. You may be better off using HQ raws. I would start with Junas introduction when he cuts that pillar in half. I'm sure we'll be getting some good panels of junas in the coming weeks.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 28, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Psyren is excellent, but the new OP it is not. OP has that blend of funny gags and an epic story. Psyren lacks the humor of OP, and also isn't feel good in the way OP and Dragon ball is, it's darker.
> 
> Not saying not being a new OP is a bad thing, but if it's a new something, it's a new I-don't-know-what. I'm thinking more Claymore in a sci-fi setting as to the feel of it (even if those 2 are completely different examples), can't really think of any other good comparisons. Shonenes usually aren't this serious. Death Note might be an exception, but I think that's more of a seinen in a shonen magazine personally.
> 
> Personally, I think it was better in the start while there was more mystery involved. Sure, there's still some mystery, but earlier on, Psyren was much more of a mindfuck, now it's become more of a normal Shonen with 2 sides fighting each other.



pysren is a tier 2 manga is a leading male who isn't a flaming retard with a 12 year old interest in women. Fairytale is clearly the next one piece. another generic shounen of medicore quality should be replaced by another generic shounen of medicore quality.


----------



## nick1689 (May 28, 2010)

Haruhiko is a fucking G  He off panelled that guy


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2010)

good chapter wonder what the old elmore lady saw that made her scarred maybe the guy with junas will shot something at root to destroy it.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 28, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> good chapter wonder what the old elmore lady saw that made her scarred maybe the guy with junas will shot something at root to destroy it.



or junas just slices root in half. no seriously he casually blew a 10 story deep hole through root...


----------



## Junas (May 29, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> or junas just slices root in half. no seriously he casually blew a 10 story deep hole through root...



If that happens, I will want that page and show how great he is! He will cut down anyone who gets in his way. Just you know, I don't care who wins or loses. I like the characters in the story and won't criticize why he or she did or did not this and blah blah. If it happens, leave it at that.


----------



## perman07 (May 29, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> pysren is a tier 2 manga is a leading male who isn't a flaming retard with a 12 year old interest in women. Fairytale is clearly the next one piece. another generic shounen of medicore quality should be replaced by another generic shounen of medicore quality.


If Fairy tail was the new OP, there would be an overlap or correlation in OPfans liking Fairy tail, and Fairy tail fans like OP. I don't see one, actually most OPfans dislike Fairy tail from what I've seen, I myself being one of those.

The thing here is, people have different criteria for what kinds of manga they like. Just because Bleach-people often think OP sucks, and OP-people often think Bleach sucks, that doesn't mean they should compare them to whatever else sucks. As a guy who thinks both Bleach and Naruto are packed with flaws, I still think it would be disingenious of me to compare it to Fairy tail (which is awful in so many ways). You apparently don't possess that same objective integrity and would rather pigeonhole OP into being something it's not than acknowledge why lots of people might like it (while you don't) and just leave it at that.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 29, 2010)

perman07 said:


> If Fairy tail was the new OP, there would be an overlap or correlation in OPfans liking Fairy tail, and Fairy tail fans like OP. I don't see one, actually most OPfans dislike Fairy tail from what I've seen, I myself being one of those.
> 
> The thing here is, people have different criteria for what kinds of manga they like. Just because Bleach-people often think OP sucks, and OP-people often think Bleach sucks, that doesn't mean they should compare them to whatever else sucks. As a guy who thinks* both Bleach and Naruto are packed with flaws*, I still think it would be disingenious of me to compare it to Fairy tail (which is awful in so many ways). You apparently don't possess that same objective integrity and would rather pigeonhole OP into being something it's not than acknowledge why lots of people might like it (while you don't) and just leave it at that.



Yeah cause OP has none worth mentioning right? Oh and before you ask someone to consider why people may like a manga you might want to acknowledge why lots of people might not like it. Because that's Objective integrity, you know what separates rational people like me from fanboys like you.


----------



## Farih (May 29, 2010)

Why was there so much focus on Shao?  It's obvious something's gonna happen to a good guy (probably Marie from the old lady's vision) and Shao will RAGE.  At least that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 29, 2010)

i hope not. i've feeling that somehting stil gonna happen to marie, but man, i cant wait for ageha vs junas fight. i also think ageha will come up another awesome usage of melchee.


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2010)

Junas is the shit .


----------



## Tayimus (May 29, 2010)

Can we stop the One Piece talk?  Honestly, unless we're using them to compare to Psyren, we should keep other shonens outta here...

Anyway, on to the chap.  Now that I got a chance to read it, I'm not so amazed how the battles ended.  In the case of Haruhiko vs. Varley, I should've predicted it finish that fast.  Varley is a dumbass who loves to just go right through a person's Burst, as shown with Kyke and Fu.  So him getting his ass handed to him by Shocker was a given.  The same would've happened had he fought Ageha.

With Fu vs. Necca, I think I just really wanted a cat fight, but really there was no way for Necca to get outta that hold (still wish I could've seen more of Fu's powers... )

Hopefully, we these fights were fast cause we're gonna get an especially good fight outta Odo.  And we still have Kyle vs. Delboro, which is taking very long to finish by Psyren's standards.  What was it, like 3/4 chaps since we saw them?  Junas is gonna be awesome, no doubt about it.  But that bandaged guy intrigues me.  I don't think that's Inui.  Didn't Miroku suck out all his power back in the Present?


----------



## Farih (May 29, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> i hope not. i've feeling that somehting stil gonna happen to marie, but man, i cant wait for ageha vs junas fight. i also think ageha will come up another awesome usage of melchee.



I just really want to see Shao lose control, I don't care what instigates it.  Marie's one of my favorite females in this series, so I don't really want anything to happen to her, but if it does oh well...Shao rage 

The overall lack of Ageha this arc has me disappointed, and I don't have much hope for his fight with Junas.  He probably is being saved for the upcoming fight with Junas, but I'm not expecting much from him right now.  I just have a feeling this fight won't be so exciting...I'd me more than happy to be wrong, though...


----------



## Mat?icha (May 29, 2010)

mangaka focusing on Shao's rage should help us to expect some Shao rampage. from what i have seen his power can dispell anything (i guess). so, going against junas should be the same, as long as he understand how junas' power works. probably marie will play a catalyst role.


----------



## Kellogem (May 29, 2010)

Varley looked like the second in command to me after delboro. or at least he was the one giving out orders to Necca and Ash with Odo being an outsider, so I expected him to be the second strongers, and now Haruhiko manhandled him in 3 pages...
I guess Odo is a wild card, maybe we can still expect something from him. too bad I dont care much about him.

now I just hope Junas wont disappoint, and Marie suffering serious injuries wound be good for the drama / measure. I just hope she wont die, that would be too sad (Shao can die thought).

save this invasion junas!


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2010)

Anyone think Ageha's dad might have some powers ?


----------



## perman07 (May 29, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Yeah cause OP has none worth mentioning right?


When did I ever say it didn't? I said I thought those 2 were packed with flaws, I never said OP had none. I also never said I didn't like those (which I do).



> Oh and before you ask someone to consider why people may like a manga you might want to acknowledge why lots of people might not like it. Because that's Objective integrity, you know what separates rational people like me from fanboys like you.


Who says I never acknowledged those things? You were the one who went on a rant and compared OP to Fairy tail, even though they are very dissimilar.

You are basically just putting words in my mouth and assuming shit here, calling me a fanboy and generally debating immaturely. I said I consider Naruto and Bleach packed with flaws (that's obviously a subjective evaluation), while you outright called OP a generic shonen, which is clearly objective wrong, even if it like almost every shonen has a lot of generic traits.

If you want to attack shonens that are generic, there are plenty way more generic than OP, Fairy tail being one of them. The premise of pirates being protagonists, the goal of the protagonist not being to save the world or something similarly noble, the unorthodox fighting system with devil fruits, the lack of training arcs, and lots of other things actually make OP faily unique as a shonen.


----------



## Tayimus (May 29, 2010)

I wonder if Shao's negation powers would work on Ageha's MD.  Shao already can't read Ageha's mind.  Shao has to have a clear idea of how a person's powers work.  However, MD is just a ball of mindless destruction, no thought to it.  Shao might be able to counter Ageha's Programs, but pure MD, I don't think so...

@BlinkyEC-Hell yes!  Or at least I'm hoping that Asuka has powers


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 29, 2010)

Junas is badass as usual can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Junas is badass as usual can't wait for the next chapter


I just hope he doesn't go bust too soon


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 29, 2010)

I really want Junas to just straight up roll Ageha.Only because it would make him look even more badass.


----------



## Yellow (May 29, 2010)

Anyone noticed this. Metalica Metaluca
Shao and Ageha have Marie sandwiched. Double penetration? 
lol just found it interesting cause they both like Marie. 



BlinkyEC said:


> Anyone think Ageha's dad might have some powers ?



I'm thinking he might be like Hohenheim from FMA. He's probably going to be a total badass who knows most of the secrets of psyren world/grigori and he's probably only going to show his true strength when they absolutely need it.
I think he might have something to do with Uroboros colliding with Earth since he seemed pretty interested in it and was saying how it might be a miracle for astronomy. He probably found a way to make it collide with Earth just so he could study it.


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2010)

Yellow said:


> Anyone noticed this. Metalica Metaluca
> Shao and Ageha have Marie sandwiched. Double penetration?
> lol just found it interesting cause they both like Marie.
> 
> ...



Shounen dad's are always badass .


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Anyone think Ageha's dad might have some powers ?



i think he does and may be the one who takes junas out or at least saves ageha if he is losing


----------



## Junas (May 30, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Junas is badass as usual can't wait for the next chapter



Me too! I'm looking forward to what he has up his sleeves when he faces off with Ageha.



adee said:


> I just hope he doesn't go bust too soon



Just wait and see. He'll show why he won't disappoint!


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2010)

Has the new chapter come out yet?


----------



## Farih (May 30, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> PS: Just poking around 2ch and it looks like someone has already set up a memorial thread for Marie. Just in case.



I don't think she's gonna die...That would be way too predictable after what Granny saw, so I think she'll be kidnapped and experimented on or just kidnapped in general.

It was sort of foreshadowed when Vigo took an interest in Marie and said he'll be seeing her again, though Vigo's dead now...


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 30, 2010)

Farih said:


> I don't think she's gonna die...That would be way too predictable after what Granny saw, so I think she'll be kidnapped and experimented on or just kidnapped in general.
> 
> It was sort of foreshadowed when Vigo took an interest in Marie and said he'll be seeing her again, *though Vigo's dead now..*.



or is he?


----------



## Harihara (May 30, 2010)

memorial thread for Marie NO!! it's too soon


----------



## Farih (May 30, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> or is he?



Well, it would make sense if he's alive since he's the only one that showed enough interest in Marie to take her (he's the only one who's met her, but still...).  Unless Junas was planning on taking her from the beginning, but I have no idea why since there are tons of stronger people to take.

Getting back to your post, it'd be cool if Vigo was alive but Shao doesn't leave anything in his wake


----------



## Penance (May 30, 2010)

Marie's not out yet, dammit...............Kabuto could always save her, too...

EDIT: Not that Marie's not completely MORE than capable of fighting on her own; I just know K-man's soft spot for the ladies...


----------



## Farih (May 30, 2010)

I just realized, she'll probably sacrifice herself for Ageha.  I'm cool with that, as long as Shao is there and we see Shao rage   That's really what I'm reading the series for.


----------



## Waveblade (May 30, 2010)

Well it's been hinted that for a long time that Shao had been afraid of the full extent of his power and that he had trouble controlling it (Emotion-based powers).

Seeing him snap would be...interesting.


----------



## Farih (May 30, 2010)

Glad to see some people are starting to see it from my POV  

I may be a Shao fangirl, but it isn't without any justification.


----------



## Waveblade (May 30, 2010)

I was lurking on another forum when I saw someone comment about chapter 120 that they thought there were "Too many panels emphasising on character's emotions which makes it like generic shounen." This made me go bwuh?


----------



## Farih (May 30, 2010)

No, the emotions is what makes the characters likable.  The characters' interactions with each other add the depth that otherwise, IMO, would seriously make this a generic shounen.  

And lack of emotion would make no sense.  Kyle, Shao, Van, Frederica, Marie, Granny, etc. are fighting to protect their home and what they know of as the rest of the world.  A three-year-old could tell you that that's an emotional situation, and it not only adds depth to the battles but also gives the characters realistic resolve to win.


----------



## nick1689 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks wave, really interested to see a good trans for 119 though, about Kabuto's powers. Hopefully bink will have it up soon


----------



## Jinibea (May 31, 2010)

This manga is amazing.

I got up to chapter 40, and I have to say I don't usually get addicted to the manga until its 100's chapters. This is something.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 31, 2010)

you will be more surprised when you see that this manga never let's you down, more and more awesomeness.


----------



## Jinibea (May 31, 2010)

I'm at Shiner's entrance, just got done with Ageha vs Dholaki fight. Makes me want to make a sig.


----------



## Farih (May 31, 2010)

This manga's consistency level is amazing.  It's too bad it's not performing as well as the Top 3.


----------



## Penance (May 31, 2010)

Farih said:


> This manga's consistency level is amazing.  It's too bad it's not performing as well as the Top 3.





Mat?icha said:


> you will be more surprised when you see that this manga never let's you down, more and more awesomeness.



As stated by those who speak Truthfully...


----------



## Penance (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (May 31, 2010)

Kabuto


----------



## Penance (May 31, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Kabuto



Of course...


----------



## Mat?icha (May 31, 2010)

but i think Kabuto must have some limits, cause he cant just confront general level fighter and kill them without dirtying his shirt. there should be a menace handling level to it, otherwise he would truly be invincible.


----------



## Waveblade (May 31, 2010)

Mat®icha said:


> but i think Kabuto must have some limits, cause he cant just confront general level fighter and kill them without dirtying his shirt. there should be a menace handling level to it, otherwise he would truly be invincible.



There probably is. But for now  

Seriously though I'd put more thought into it but have to go somewhere soon.


----------



## Blinky (May 31, 2010)

I'm glad Kabuto's true power is useful .


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 2, 2010)

So it's that time again! This week the spoilers are a bit earlier than usual keep in mind the effect this has on their verifiability


*Spoiler*: __ 



630 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/06/02(水) 16:21:24 ID:Lg2nyBQU0
    ＣＡＬＬ，１２１　”神刃 ”

    根に降臨する
    星将・ジュナス！！


    ジュナス『デルボロめ・・・こんな奴ら相手に何を手間取ってやがる・・・』
    アゲハ（こいつ・・・！！）

    暴王を構えるアゲハ・・・ジュナス一瞬で懐へ・・・
    ジュナス『黒いバースト使いか』

    ジュナス攻撃・・・円盤で防御も・・・壁にめり込むアゲハ・・・
    ジュナス『捕獲してこい』
    へんなの『キャハハハハハ』
    シャオ『新手の禁人種か！？』

    ジュナス壁に穴を・・・そこから・・・
    シャオ『！！！』
    へんなの『ヒュウ』
    シャオ『しまった　中へ・・・！！』

    ジュナス攻撃・・・避けるシャオ・・・
    シャオ『ぬうう』
    ジュナス『ーーーホゥ』

    渦をまといジュナスへ突っ込むアゲハ・・・
    アゲハ『シャオ・・・！！！』
    ジュナス『ーーいいなお前ら　面白いよ　ーー俺と闘いになると思ってるところが』

    ジュナス両手から刃を・・・はじけ飛ぶボルテックス・・・
    ジュナス『じゃあ味わえよ　絶望ってヤツを』

    通路に横たわる鬼瀬の身体・・・右手がピクリ・・・

    カイルとデルボロ・・・どっちも致命傷は無さそう・・・
    デルボロ『降伏した方がいい』
    カイル『ああ！！？』
    デルボロ『ジュナス様が降りてきた　分からないのか？　お前たちに勝ち目は無くなったんだ』

    へんなの無双・・・下半身だけが膨らみ巨大に・・・
    住人『キャアア』
    イアン『フブキ！！！』

    逃げる住人・・・イアンとフブキ抱きあいながら・・・
    おねえ『イアン！！！』
    イアン『フブキ！！！』
    ハルヒコ『イアン逃げろーッ！！！』
    ラン『吸い込まれた・・・』

    へんなのの下半身に吸い込まれた住人・・・人魂のように・・・
    ハルヒコ『！！』

    そして消えたへんなの・・・
    ハルヒコ『マズい・・・！！』（捕まった・・・！！）


631 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/06 /02(水) 16:22:21 ID:Lg2nyBQU0

    壁にもたれかかるシャオ・・・壁には大量の血の跡が・・・そして崩れ落ちるシャオ・・・
    シャオ（なるほど・・・心が読めたからといって・・・　その動きに僕の体がついていけなければ全く意味が無い）

    ジュナス『自分の力を有効に使いきれていない　それがお前の敗因だ』

    壊れるボルテクス・・・腹をジュナスの刃で刺されるアゲハ・・・
    ジュナス『そんな薄い装甲に俺の神刃が敗けるとでも思ったのか？』

    伸びる刃・・・アゲハそのまま壁に激突・・・
    ジュナス『期待外れだな』

    上空から飛鳥・・・刃の上に着地・・・めがねを直しつつ・・・
    チチ『じゃあ私が満足させてあげましょうか』

    対峙する飛鳥とジュナス・・・
    チチ『野蛮ですね　あなた　家族はいますか？』

    飛鳥・・・若いままでs・・・
    チチ『人は護るものがあるから強くなれるんですよ　可能性は無限大なんです』


    静謐なる怒り！！
    アゲハの父・
    飛鳥、推参！！！


 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*ANOTHER LOOK AT THE KYLE VS. DELBORO FIGHT*  POSSIBLE RESULTS FOR BETS?!
-Ian and Fubuki reunite along with the other civilians but then something happens (They get captured).
-OH SHIT VIGO IS POSSIBLY ALIVE..._Marie_
-Xiao fights Junas 
-Ageha and Junas; Junas shanks Ageha after breaking his techniques. 
- I believe it's Junas OWNAGE TIEM  
-Asuka (Yoshina Daddy) is an Avenging Angel full of that good old tranquil fury.:mj




^So I guess it's back to the classic Psyren story atmosphere which is..

*Spoiler*: __ 



HaHaHahha you guys are so _fucked._ 




Damn ran over smilies limit.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes... Hopefully we find out which group will win the bet.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew Junas would rape .


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 2, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> Yes... Hopefully we find out which group will win the bet.



We are on the same side right? Hopefully it will be relatively clear who has won or I predict lots of bitching discussion figuring out the winner and loser.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



From what I read on mangahelpers, neither of them dealt a fatal blow. So its a draw.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 2, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: _spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read on mangahelpers, neither of them dealt a fatal blow. So its a draw.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed. But the real question is, will Kyle surrender or keep fighting?

As for Vigo being alive it makes perfect sense as he the classic serial killer archtype and they always come back for one last scare. Or sequel.





Anyone seen Kellogram around? He would be interested in these events.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



On kyle surrendering: its an obvious no. Doesn't fit his personality. I'm glad kyle and Delboro's fight was a draw and that Delboro is still alive. Hopefully he survives this arc. I figured Kise was still alive. He may not have had any other means of defeating Shao and opted to fake his death. I'm not sure if its been mentioned if he can dislocate his bones.


----------



## Farih (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I KNEW Vigo would have something to do with wutevs happens to Marie 


The Junas fight...  There's not much else I can post til we get pics.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 2, 2010)

I knew it, Vigo lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he's not fodder after all, you guys made my day. I hope it's true, or i will get angry. Psyren is really turning out to be a hit, it's different from other shonen, i mean it's amazing!


----------



## Farih (Jun 2, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> it's different from other shonen, i mean it's amazing!



It's different from other shonen, and that's _why_ it's amazing.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Am curious to see how Ageha has his technique broken; Junas must be absurdly powerful(not that we didn't already know this) and then it will be Shao's turn? Saw that coming and it will be a good test to see how Elmore Wood stacks up compared to the Star Commanders. Shao seems to be losing it a bit, mentally, so maybe we will see his full power/burst potential. I do wonder if Frederica would/will be able to intervene? Can't imagine anything really delaying her in that regard. 

I really hope Marie's only purpose in this arc isn't to get killed/attacked/become emotional fodder because right now Haruhiko looks better than she does. And what about globe butt? I think this was the chapter a lot of people were waiting for. It is kind of funny that Psyren is basically a manga where you can root for the bad guys and they have a fair shot at winning.


----------



## Adagio (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ SPOILAHSSSS_ 



GOGOGOGG Kyle!!  I don't want to lose


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha, Vigo is alive, I've been saying that since he lost to Shao. 

Ageha gets owned by Junas, Vigo is alive, Shao is finally going to fight seriously(and get owned), conclusion to Kyle vs. Delboro. These spoilers better be true


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 2, 2010)

First half translated by Ensabahnur


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 121: God Sword

Star Commander Junas
Descends into Root!!!

Junas: Fucking Delboro... It's taking him this long to deal with these guys...
Ageha: (This guy...!!!)

Ageha takes out Melchsee's... Junas instantly appears in front of him...
Junas: Are you the black burst user?

Junas attacks Ageha... Ageha defends with the Disks but he still gets thrown into a wall...
Junas: I've come to capture you.
Weird Tavoo: Kyahahaha!
Shao: A new kind of Tavoo?!

From the hole that Junas made...
Shao: !
Weird Tavoo: *hyuu SFX: swift movement
Shao: Shit! It's headed inside!

Junas attacks Shao but he dodges...
Shao: Nuu
Junas: Hoo!

Ageha returns to the fight with Vortex...
Ageha: Shao!
Junas: Interesting! You're planning on fighting me. This should be good!

Blades come out of each of Junas' hands... Vortex is defeated...
Junas: Have a taste of despair!

Kise's body is shown... His right hand twitches...

Kyle and Delboro... Both seems unhurt...
Delboro: It is better if you surrender.
Kyle: Haa?!
Delboro: Junas-sama has come down. Do you know what it means? Your chances of winning just became zero.

The lower-half of that Weird Tavoo's body swells and becomes huge...
Resident: Kyaaa!
Ian: Fubuki!!!

The residents are running away... Ian and Fubuki in an embrace...
Fubuki: Ian!!!
Ian: Fubuki!!!
Haruhiko: Run, Ian!!!
Lan: They got sucked...

In the lower-half of that Weird Tavoo's body, the residents that got sucked become similar to disembodied souls...
Haruhiko: !!!

And then that Weird Tavoo disappears...
Haruhiko: This is bad!! (They got caught!)

Shao is leaning on the wall... On the wall are huge blood smears... Shao crumbles...
Shao: I see... Although I was able to read his heart, it was useless. My body couldn't follow his movements.




He says he will do the rest in the morning.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like angel tavoo is a container of sorts.


----------



## Harihara (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



All I got say is aww shit things was looking good for Root for a moment but now thats just been shot to hell.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew junas would rape, but it saddens me he is the only one.. now even mr semi-fodder Vigo is back, ony scourge is dead as disco (or at least as good as dead)

whatever, at least this chapter looks promising.. hope junas will make up for all of scourge in term of killing. and why is vigo alive, so he can molest marie or what? cause he is not that menacing now..and he certainly had his time to shine.

so if the delboro vs kyle fight is interrupted nobody won the bet, right?


----------



## Robin (Jun 2, 2010)

so chapters usually come out around Friday? Just started this manga a while ago and it seems it's got a lot of potential! It picked up real fast too.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Things do not look good for our heroes... There seems to be a lot of action going on and that is only half the script translated? Am really anticipating the translation to see how the Call ends. I really hope that is not it for Shao and Ageha, otherwise Root is basically screwed(not that they aren't either way)


----------



## Gabe (Jun 2, 2010)

looks like a good chapter

*Spoiler*: __ 



junas proved to be powerful that shao and ageha could not beat him


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Pictures_


----------



## Blinky (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



PUMPKIN MAN


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 2, 2010)

^Ta! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does clothing damage count against who wins? Good Grief those captured people look like sperm  so I'm having a hard time taking Angel Blob seriously.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Asuka's entrance is badass. I think he's going to wound junas and force him to flee. The Halo hovering over the pumpkin's head reminds me of a Level 4 akuma.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



holy shit Ageha and Shao got slaughtered! Van better hurry the fuck up and heal them before they die.

I'm hoping Asuka isn't strong enough to fight equally with Junas. Though I'm excited to see what his ability is.

Still have no fucking clue what the angel/mummy thing is


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad Ageha and Shao were easily defeated. I doubt Ageha will be getting a power-up and it's for the better, since he just got a power-up last arc. Asuka broke Junas' sword just by stepping on it. If Asuka isn't on par with Junas that would mean he's weaker than Kagetora and I wouldn't like that.


----------



## Farih (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shaooooooo  Now, get up and rage


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG LOL SHAO GOT OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol, he got 1 shoted. Last chapter he was all hype up and shit, now look at him ain't that a shame. Am loving junas ownage right now.


----------



## Farih (Jun 2, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> OMG LOL SHAO GOT OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol, he got 1 shoted. Last chapter he was all hype up and shit, now look at him ain't that a shame. Am loving junas ownage right now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well that was to be expected.  Shao's a great character and all, but he's a secondary character, and he knowingly went to where Ageha (the hero) was fighting.  He was getting ahead of himself.

But I forgive him for that because, coupled with the fact that we know something bad will happen to Marie, and Shao likes Marie, I want Shao rage.  By rage I mean I want to see Shao's version of, "dat jutsu " and I want to see him just release all the power he's got.  And Shao being defeated and _then_ seeing Marie get killed/beaten up/etc. will be the icing on my cake   The rage will be sweet.  ohh mannnnn, I can't wait.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, look at the size of the sword that impaled Ageha. That thing had to have taken out several of his internal organs!


----------



## Trent (Jun 3, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, look at the size of the sword that impaled Ageha. That thing had to have taken out several of his internal organs!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Internal organs are for pussies. 

Anyway, I have to say I do like it when things look reaaally bad for the protagonists. 

Who's Asuka again? Ageha's dad? I wonder what he can do.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 3, 2010)

Trent said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He can slap a bitch .


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 4, 2010)

Chapterr's out: dat ass!

Awesome.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 4, 2010)

Asuka vs Junas ? DO WANT . 

Shounen battle manga dads are always badass .


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 4, 2010)

Oooh! Can't wait for the next chapter. I wonder what they will do about the Angel Blob Tavoo that just made off with a chunk of the civilians. Did that Tavoo return to Junas or did it goes elsewhere?

Another thing, is the Kyle/Delboro bet still going or is it considered a tie?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 4, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Oooh! Can't wait for the next chapter. I wonder what they will do about the Angel Blob Tavoo that just made off with a chunk of the civilians. Did that Tavoo return to Junas or did it goes elsewhere?
> 
> Another thing, is the Kyle/Delboro bet still going or is it considered a tie?



Is that fight even over ?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 4, 2010)

^Depends on what Kyle does but in my opinion it's still ongoing and the bet is still very much on due to no clear defeat and no one has interrupted them.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd lol if it ended off-panel .


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 4, 2010)

that fight is not over until someone interrupts it, one side is dead / defeated or leave the battlefield.

so shao and ageha are defeated, random residents + ian and fubuki disappeared with ballon man and vigo is back to the game (and odo is supposed to be there too but I wouldnt be surprised if the mangaka forgot about him looking at the rest of scourge).. things arent looking that good now for root.

so Vigo will fight Marie, Agehas boring dad whom name I didnt bother to learn with Junas, Frederica and Kabuto with Odo and the condom man (its even filled with sperm) and Kyle and Delboro can continue staring at each other and going into SSJ3 for their DBZ fight to their hearts content. hope this next couple of fights wont be as one-sided as the previous ones.



> I'd lol if it ended off-panel .


wouldnt surprise me.. I remember saying Im afraid scourge fights will be off-screen and all we will see are the results, and everyone was like "there is no way something like that would happen".. now barry and necca was defeated off-screen and all we saw were their beat-up / burning corpses.


----------



## moocifer (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm not really happy with the dad showing up, and even using the same tired lines about protecting and becoming stronger.  Unless something extraordinary happens, it just seems like stereotypical shonen crap, unlike the majority of Psyren so far.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 4, 2010)

Is Asuka gonna have to slap a bitch? This looks like its going to be awesome. What is Frederica doing right now? I suspect she will get the crazy prison tavoo when it leaves as she is heading outside.

Van better get his ass down there and start healing some people


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 4, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Is Asuka gonna have to slap a bitch? This looks like its going to be awesome. What is Frederica doing right now? I suspect she will get the crazy prison tavoo when it leaves as she is heading outside.
> 
> Van better get his ass down there and start healing some people



I wonder the effect of setting fire to the blob tavoo would have on the people imprisoned inside? 

Yeah, Van would be good thing right now as the other known healer was absorbed by the aforementioned tavoo. Perhaps while Asuka distracts Junas Van can get down there and do his healing thing.

Anyone else think that the best Asuka can do against Junas is distract him for awhile? (meaning he won't be landing massive blows against Junas.)


----------



## Blinky (Jun 4, 2010)

Asuka will indeed slap a bitch .


----------



## Random Member (Jun 4, 2010)

As expected, Junas did a bit of stomping.

Wasn't expecting to see Asuka step into the fray, though. Interested in seeing how he performs against Junas.


----------



## samnas (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, Shao got one shotted ... never expected that to happen ...

Now its papa's time to teach his kid a lesson or two ...


----------



## Farih (Jun 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Asuka will indeed slap a bitch .



I don't think so.  The villains being off-paneled, Shao's anger at not being there to protect people followed by being essentially one-shotted, we _know_ something bad happens to one of the more powerful girls of the ROOT, there are a lot more signs, but basically this looks like the shonen equation for the good guys losing.

Ageha's dad served as a nice cliffhanger, but honestly this isn't looking too good.  Junas didn't come all this way to be defeated before he himself can truly enter the facility.

ETA: And after Ageha and Shao both got their asses handed to them by Junas, I can't honestly think of anyone who'll come in and save them.  I should add--I don't think Asuka will be much of an opponent to Junas as I've said before.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think Asuka will be beaten easily either . It'll probably end in a stalemate .


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 4, 2010)

Farih said:


> ETA: And after Ageha and Shao both got their asses handed to them by Junas, I can't honestly think of anyone who'll come in and save them.



Re: Kagetora. Matsuri. Although if the theory that Matsuri and Kagetora were sent to the future is correct, Junas still has 10 years on them.

Also, would Junas' laser sword attacks be considered Burst? Because I recall Amamiya mentioning way back (Amamiya vs. Tatsuo) that Trance has an advantage over Burst in psy-battles. OTOH Junas has godly Rise which would offset it.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2010)

good chapter wonder what asuka power will be. and he still look young even after 10 years. he is suppose to be what 50 in the future. also junas was was more powerful then i thought he would be.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 4, 2010)

Junas: Don't you guys know that 2 swords are better than one?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 4, 2010)

So what do you gus think Asuka will specialize in ?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 4, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Junas: Don't you guys know that 2 swords are better than one?



Gizani thought that and Amamiya kicked his ass.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 4, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Gizani thought that and Amamiya kicked his ass.



But Amamiya's was longer and her ninjaz skills are legendary (placing people into epic trance without noticing and breaking shiners arm without him noticing).


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 4, 2010)

I miss epic ninja Amamiya. I hope she comes back.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 4, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> I miss epic ninja Amamiya. I hope she comes back.



I wonder if she'll fall into the Shounen lead female trap ?  

AGEHA-KUN AGEHA-KUN AGEHA-KUN


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I wonder if she'll fall into the Shounen lead female trap ?
> 
> AGEHA-KUN AGEHA-KUN AGEHA-KUN



FUCK. THAT. 

Please don't tempt the Irony Gods 

EDIT: And when was Orihime the lead girl? A major character but not the lead. And anyway I have hopes for Orihime.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 4, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> FUCK. THAT.
> 
> Please don't tempt the Irony Gods
> 
> EDIT: And when was Orihime the lead girl? A major character but not the lead. And anyway I have hopes for Orihime.



Since Kubo got bored with Rukia  


How the hell will this arc end I wonder ? I guess they'll have to alter something in the past to avoid this . Too much damage has been done .


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been wondering where, are they being evacuated to anyway? It hasn't been said. The larger numbers of people in ROOT this time could be said to be a hindrance.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah that's certainly true ... instead of just fighting they also have to worry about everyone's safety . 

Ageha got stomped . Have we ever seen him this out matched before ?


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 4, 2010)

Holy shit Ageha's father! I wasnt expecting that, maybe Kagetora, but not his dad.

Shits about to go down. Wonder how powerful he is? Or what his power is



Shao better not be dead  And man, if he he couldnt keep track of Junas's movements... thats insanely fast


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Yeah that's certainly true ... instead of just fighting they also have to worry about everyone's safety .
> 
> Ageha got stomped . Have we ever seen him this out matched before ?



He was overconfident at the start of his rematch with Dholaki who subsequently exploded his leg and threw him around like a rag doll. While blocking his attacks

But this is possibly worse. Predicting that his resolve will be shot to hell if he manages to make it back to the present.


----------



## Penance (Jun 5, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Re: *Kagetora*



(Time to teach yous a lesson...)...probably not, though...

Whose going to fight the sperm bank?  Kabuto?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 5, 2010)

Ageha just got stomped by Junas, so who is he going to fight?

The only remaining villains are Vigo(who should be out of his league) and Odo, but then Amamiya has no one to fight.

Maybe the angel-mummy will transform and get a fight


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 5, 2010)

Re: Sperm Bank

Fubuki should punch her way out. I think she could have powers.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ageha got ROFL PWNED, it was amazing to see ageha's facial expression when junas pwned him. This is getting better an better, This manga is unpredictable.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 5, 2010)

Yellow said:


> I'm thinking he might be like Hohenheim from FMA. He's probably going to be a total badass who knows most of the secrets of psyren world/grigori and *he's probably only going to show his true strength when they absolutely need it.*



Totally predicted Ageha's Dad would save the day. 

I love how to make that hole in the wall Junas swung at Shao like "MOVE BITCH GET OUT THE WAY!"

Don't think Ageha needs a fight. Sometimes it okay for the hero to sit out a battle or to contribute in other ways than fighting.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 5, 2010)

Ageha's Father is Miroku's Level. I call it.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 5, 2010)

Ageha's father is Shounen dad level .


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 5, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Ageha's father is Shounen dad level .





...My god.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 5, 2010)

Shounen dad level > All . 



But they do have a nasty habit of dying


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 5, 2010)

there wasnt a Binktopia release since 118 or what... anyone knows the reason why?


----------



## Refused (Jun 5, 2010)

Enjoyed 121 but damn there's a lot of damage been done. I wonder if they will make it their mission to hunt down and kill Junas in the present to try and prevent this.



Kell?gem said:


> there wasnt a Binktopia release since 118 or what... anyone knows the reason why?



Yeah I was wondering this too.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 5, 2010)

Translator has been busy working and she's slowly catching up on her translations. I guess when she's caught up there will be a mass release of chapters.

She mentions it the notes of her 120 translation.


----------



## Farih (Jun 5, 2010)

mmm...I still think the good guys will lose this.  The supposedly-defeated bad guys are rising up and while the good guy who was supposed to have killed them got one-shotted by the head villain.

If this was any other shonen there would be no debate that the Good Guys would win, but Psyren is actually a really good manga that doesn't follow that rule 100% of the time


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 5, 2010)

I wouldnt say Psyren is so much different than any other shounen... its better than most of them, but you can find a lot of shounen cliches here just as well. like Agehas father now joining the fight and probably kicking ass, that was sooo predictable...


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 5, 2010)

It wasnt really predictable that he would turn up in the future... nor did we know he has PSI powers


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 5, 2010)

At best Asuka will be able to hold Junas off while Van heals Ageha and Shao. Theres no way he's as strong as Junas. 



Kell?gem said:


> I wouldnt say Psyren is so much different than any other shounen... its better than most of them, but you can find a lot of shounen cliches here just as well. like Agehas father now joining the fight and probably kicking ass, that was sooo predictable...



it was foreshadowed. A common literary element any good author uses. You can be pessimistic as usual and call it just being predictable, but the only reason you saw it coming was because he gave us clear hints that it was going to happen anyways.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 5, 2010)

Seriously Kellogem all you fucking do is complain.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 5, 2010)

how the fuck was that complaining, if you think so you are a blinded fan... I just said it has shounen cliches, and its not all that original and it follows the general shounen rules even if not to the letter, I didnt say its bad thing (in fact I said its better than most shounens). you are kidding yourself if you think psyren is that original, the characters, fights...etc are very shounenish.

and no, I didnt think Asuka will appear cause it was foreshadowed (what was that foreshadowing anyway? I dont remember anything about that guy, only he had a fight with Ageha when he appeared and he is a scientist), but cause he is the general mysterious cool-looking shounen dad, and it was obvious he will have powers and will most likely appear at the right time when the protagonists are in deep shit.

I guess saying Psyren is shounenish is complaining... I dont expect it to be ground breaking, so for me its not.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 5, 2010)

It doesn't seem to matter what series you're talking about you always have something negative to say. So fucking what if it has a cliche or two. Shut the fuck up about it, obviously you're still into the series for a reason.

Seriously wtf is a "ground breaking" series for you?


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 5, 2010)

first of all I dunno wtf are you talking about, I dont remember saying negative things about other series. 
second, I ask that as well, fuck what if it has cliches, cause you are the ones making it look like I was talking shit about psyren, I was just saying its not that original, it doesnt bother me it has cliches, so Im the one asking what the fuck is your problem with psyren having shounen cliches. Im not the one expecting it to be so original, its shounenish and I dont care
third, I dont know what is ground breaking, but psyren is not

and in the end, I wont shut the fuck up, cause I have as much right to say my opinion as you have to fapping to Psyren.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 5, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> I dont remember anything about that guy, only he had a fight with Ageha when he appeared and he is a scientist), but cause he is the general mysterious cool-looking shounen dad, and it was obvious he will have powers and will most likely appear at the right time when the protagonists are in deep shit.




I didn't remember him at all too but it wasn't obvious for me that this kind of scientist dad would have powers to challenge God Junas. When i saw him the only thing i thought was "Who the fuck is he?" and after that "are you crazy to challenge Star Commander Junas? He isn't Aizen "


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 5, 2010)

Bubi said:


> I didn't remember him at all too but it wasn't obvious for me that this kind of scientist dad would have powers to challenge God Junas. When i saw him the only thing i thought was "Who the fuck is he?" and after that "are you crazy to challenge Star Commander Junas? He isn't Aizen "





well, I didnt expected him to be this strong either, but it was obvious he will have powers and he will join the fights at some point. the moment they said he is not at root it was obvious he is away so he can save the day.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 5, 2010)

This is what you fucking do.

You read the chapter, say it was cliche, someone calls you out on complaining, and you blow up and start calling them a fanboy for not accepting your "logic." Kid you're played out, you're a fucking cliche.

You ever heard the phrase "if you got nothing good to say, shut the fuck up" ? yeah follow it.

And you never answered my question. Wtf is a ground breaking series for you? is there ANY series you dont have something to complain about?


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 5, 2010)

no, this is not what I do, cause you are the first I call a blinded fanboy or even a fanboy and I didnt complain. I said Psyren is not the most original shit ever and it has shounen cliches, thats not complaining nor whining. you are not just a fanboy but a dumbass. and you are the one who cant accept others opinions.

and you can keep your advices, if I want to share my opinion, I will.

and I didnt answer cause it has nothing to do with this. I dont have to name a ground breaking series to tell Psyren is not one. but the last topic I wrote before this was the D Gray-man one where I was praising its new chapter.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 5, 2010)

Its funny that you call me a fanboy I only just started reading this series and honestly it wouldn't make it on my top 20 list of favorite manga. But I dont complain. Of coarse it has elements of shounen manga, it IS a shounen manga. wtf...


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 5, 2010)

WTF indeed, than read carefully what others say before complaining, cause I didnt say its a bad thing it has shounen cliches either, if you cant admit that you are a fanboy, if you can, you are just an idiot for not getting I didnt complain. so choose, are you a fanboy and an idiot or just an idiot?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 5, 2010)

You're the idiot. You the fucking captain obvious of the group.

Its like you point shit out that we already know. Cut it out its annoying.

Kellogem: Hey thats a shounen cliche!
Everyone else: No fucking shit.


----------



## cbus05 (Jun 5, 2010)

If you guys are going to bitch and argue, then at least talk in private messages instead of taking up chapter discussion space.




In any case, i'm interested in Ageha's dad's powers.

I think Ageha's dad will be strong, but I don't think he'll be traditional shounen dad strong. Why is this? Well, Granny Elmore was shitting her pants over the vision she saw, so unless someone else like Shiner comes into play suddenly, we can assume that Junas is going to continue to rape Root until something bad happens to Marie (although she may now be avoiding that due to the prophecy). 

Second, while I don't doubt that Ageha's dad is strong, consider this, he didn't have any psi powers in the present time as far as we're aware. So at best, he'll be on the same level as an Elmore Root kid in all likelihood. Of course, he could have been hiding everything back in the present, but I don't think that's the case based on Granny Elmore's warning.


And I'm still placing bets on Granny Elmore dying and Junas living. It's too early to kill off a villain as good as Junas. 



By the way, my only complaint about Psyren is how imbalanced Dholaki was power-wise with all the other star commanders. Why was he a star commander ever if he gets outplayed by scourge and other players? I suppose scourge was unique due to their specific forges, but either way.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 5, 2010)

no, I was responding to this you jackass:



> If this was any other shonen there would be no debate that the Good Guys would win, but Psyren is actually a really good manga that doesn't follow that rule 100% of the time





cbus05 said:


> By the way, my only complaint about Psyren is how imbalanced Dholaki was power-wise with all the other star commanders. Why was he a star commander ever if he gets outplayed by scourge and other players? I suppose scourge was unique due to their specific forges, but either way.



Dholaki has unique powers he can demolish a city with and one of the original wise members, the only scourge I can see being stronger than he is Delboro, and only at close-range hand-to-hand fights. so I guess Dholaki is still more usefull.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2010)

of course this manga has shounen cliches it is a shounen manga. why fight against it but it is still better then others. but the cliches should have been expected. what is the point of complaining.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 5, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> of course this manga has shounen cliches it is a shounen manga. why fight against it but it is still better then others. but the cliches should have been expected. what is the point of complaining.



I said exactly the same, so unless you are complaining right now, nor did I.


----------



## Penance (Jun 5, 2010)

Oops...I thought I was in the Psyren thread...(as long as we're [mostly] on topic, who CARES whether a poster praises, criticizes, or states the obvious?  )..Discuss the manga, or
GTFO...we don't have enough threads for all the Worthless...


----------



## Penance (Jun 5, 2010)

Kabuto...


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 5, 2010)

I wonder if Junas still has that shattering blades attack he killed the Elmore kids with in an alternate future.... could be usefull in the current situation. or a new version of the vibration chidori he used against kagetora.


----------



## Penance (Jun 5, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> I wonder if Junas still has that shattering blades attack he killed the Elmore kids with in an alternate future.... could be usefull in the current situation. or a new version of the vibration chidori he used against kagetora.



He probably does...but Junas seems to be an application fighter ("smart fighter"), like Ageha-plus, what he said to him and Shao last chapter...


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 5, 2010)

I love how Psyren is one of the few shounen manga where the protagonists get their asses kicked....regularly.


----------



## Farih (Jun 5, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> I wouldnt say Psyren is so much different than any other shounen... its better than most of them, but you can find a lot of shounen cliches here just as well. like Agehas father now joining the fight and probably kicking ass, that was sooo predictable...



Actually I agree that Ageha's dad coming in was relatively predictable compared to other events that have happened in the series, and also, I'm not going around saying Psyren is better than any other shonen ever.

_But_, I do like it better than the Top 3 for sure.  What I especially like about it, and what my post that you're replying to was saying, is that the good guys do not always win, they suffer losses and the main villain isn't this unstoppable force that has the most epic powers ever and is totally untouchable.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 5, 2010)

Farih said:


> Actually I agree that Ageha's dad coming in was relatively predictable compared to other events that have happened in the series, and also, I'm not going around saying Psyren is better than any other shonen ever.
> 
> _But_, I do like it better than the Top 3 for sure.  What I especially like about it, and what my post that you're replying to was saying, is that the good guys do not always win, they suffer losses and the main villain isn't this unstoppable force that has the most epic powers ever and is totally untouchable.




I agree with that and I'd say its definietly better than the "holy shounen trinity".

btw iwashiro could easily kill one or two of the good guys without consequences (I know how hard it is to kill a good guy the mangaka spent dozens of chapters developing, but with the time-traveling he could just revive them without being cheap like Kishi with the pain invasion) and I hope he will live with that. its a good opportunity to hype the bad guys and add a bit of drama.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2010)

It is a fuckin invasion, there must be causalities, Junas must slaughter at least one good char from the main side.


----------



## Farih (Jun 5, 2010)

^ But you'd be surprised...For example...how many times has a good character in Bleach died?


----------



## perman07 (Jun 5, 2010)

Farih said:


> _But_, I do like it better than the Top 3 for sure.  What I especially like about it, and what my post that you're replying to was saying, is that the good guys do not always win, they suffer losses and the main villain isn't this unstoppable force that has the most epic powers ever and is totally untouchable.


Ironically enough, Psyren is kind of like the most cookie-cutter shonen out there, Dragon Ball. At least in one respect. Dragon Ball had lots of deaths too. And the main reason both Dragon Ball and Psyren get away with them even though they both are shonens is the fact that both mangas have their own reset buttons. Dragon Ball has, well, the Dragon Balls which allowed resurrection. In Psyren, most people who get killed get killed in the future and then the Psyrens get summoned back and get the ability to change the future, thus preventing the deaths from even happening in the first place.

Psyren isn't like seinens like for instance Gantz or Berserk where tons of main characters get killed of permanently. Not that that is unheard of in Shonens, Claymore has been pretty bad at killing of characters, but if no one had ever told me that was a shonen, I could readily accept it as a seinen, so I regard it as an exception among shonens.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 5, 2010)

Man if that lame ass Junas is capable of all this imagine future Grana.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 5, 2010)

Grana is going to be epic


----------



## Penance (Jun 5, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Grana is going to be epic



No doubt...


----------



## Yellow (Jun 5, 2010)

Of course Grana is going to be epic. He was on par with Miroku in the past (only lost cause Miroku had prep time and a hax ability) and he's probably still on par with Miroku in the future. And speaking of future Junas and Grana, imagine future Riko( the girl star commander). Her drawing would have raped Kagetora and Haruhiko (who Junas was struggling against) in the past if she could have maintained it longer. Future Riko must be pretty broken as well which is why we've seen #2 Junas and #3 Shiner before her.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2010)

probably grana will probably be insanely powerful and miroku even more most likely


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 5, 2010)

Yellow said:


> Of course Grana is going to be epic. He was on par with Miroku in the past (only lost cause Miroku had prep time and a hax ability) and he's probably still on par with Miroku in the future. And speaking of future Junas and Grana, imagine future Riko( the girl star commander). Her drawing would have raped Kagetora and Haruhiko (who Junas was struggling against) in the past if she could have maintained it longer. Future Riko must be pretty broken as well which is why we've seen #2 Junas and #3 Shiner before her.



If Junas is somehow killed in this arc I can see Caprico going on a roaring rampage of revenge.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't forget about #3 deep freeze, he should be a higher rank that grana.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 6, 2010)

Junas can't die until he has a fight with Kagetora in the future and both of them could kill each other. 



BuRNiCe44 said:


> Don't forget about #3 deep freeze, he should be a higher rank that grana.



How is #03 stronger than Grana?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 6, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Junas can't die until he has a fight with Kagetora in the future and both of them could kill each other.



I've been saying this for a long time.

They formed a rivalry in the present, and Kagetora is alive now. There is no way Junas can die without fighting him first.



BuRNiCe44 said:


> Don't forget about #3 deep freeze, he should be a higher rank that grana.



Grana is the leader of the Star Commanders, how could Deep Freeze be higher?


----------



## Yellow (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmm just noticed the star commanders are numbered 1-5 and the Grigori experiments are numbered 1-9. Kinda confusing. Is there a general consensus on how we should refer to them? Cause when I see #3 I think of Shiner instead of deep freeze. Guess it would make more sense to use the numbers for the Grigori's since they're technically nameless while all the star commanders have names. 

Also Deep Freeze wanted to become as strong as Grana and Miroku so he's probably been training a lot. Maybe he's on par with Grana and Miroku in the future but I doubt it. The way he used his power in the past just didn't impress me enough for me to think that he might stand a chance against Grana.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 6, 2010)

Wise has more leaders now since a few more Grigori members have joined up. Since the past was alter WISE is now more powerful than it was before, its very likely that Shiner isn't even #3 anymore


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 6, 2010)

There is that mysterious council that was mentioned. Or you could have a bunch of high ranked WISE who act independently and have no specific duties (Like Dholaki was head of security and Caprico has run of the scientific/biology/tavoo making stuff.)

Didn't look like Vigo was under Junas' command.


----------



## cbus05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Curious, anybody think that the "council" that created grigori were made up of "natural" psy users themselves to further study psy? Just seems like it would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sure Grigori is still around in some shape or form, and I wouldn't be surprise if, after Miroku's declaration, Grigori project was restarted.

Edit: At second glance I'm not sure if Usui is the same guy on page 11 of chapter 62.


----------



## Blade (Jun 6, 2010)

Future Grana will bust cities for his lulz


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm on chapter 62.

Ageha vs Dholaki round 2

An Shiner vs Oboro, Asaga, Amamiya, and Kabuto.

Things are looking really good.

Though I don't like the fact that the high tiers were shown this soon.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 6, 2010)

^Ooh!

Hey apparently issue 29 (2 weeks from now) will have Psyren colour page.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 6, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I'm on chapter 62.
> 
> Ageha vs Dholaki round 2
> 
> ...



I assure you, those two are not high tiers 



Waveblade said:


> ^Ooh!
> 
> Hey apparently issue 29 (2 weeks from now) will have Psyren colour page.



Sweet! I'm looking forward to it. I'm hoping its gonna focus on Junas or Vigo


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 6, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I'm on chapter 62.
> 
> Ageha vs Dholaki round 2
> 
> ...



Oh shit, im so excited for you, youre like just a few chapters before EPIC


----------



## Adagio (Jun 7, 2010)

Ehhhh I got Isshin vibes from the last chapter..


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 7, 2010)

Adagio said:


> Ehhhh I got Isshin vibes from the last chapter..



Whats Isshin? Oh Ichigo's fail boat dad! Yeah i'm going to forget you said that.

Jinibea, soul eater and fullmetal alchemist show there top tiers very early in the manga, and I'm glad that psyren has taken that route. 

I remember in digimon where the beginning of the darkmasters started with an all out assault on the digidestined the minute they landed. It was the most awesome thing ever, and sadly something that very few anime/manga's do.


----------



## Trent (Jun 7, 2010)

Blade said:


> It is a fuckin invasion, there must be causalities, Junas must slaughter at least one good char from the main side.



I agree.

Also, aside Ageha and Amamiya, anyone can get killed and later on brought back next time they change the past enough anyway (they'd still be dead in one time line but we wouldn't be witnessing it any longer). 

Sure, there would be a risk of over using the concept but I don't think we're there yet.

Although...  Now that Oboro has assimilated tavoo cores he can't go back to the present anymore as he can no longer survive under the sun, right? 

So, as I doubt the character would be written off, unless he finds a way to get rid of them and survive, we're kinda stuck with this timeline actually... 

So my earlier argument woudn't apply (damn it, I've just made my own point moot! )


----------



## blueblip (Jun 7, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I'm on chapter 62.
> 
> Ageha vs Dholaki round 2
> 
> ...



Believe me, you ain't seen shit yet. And I mean like, wow, you *really* haven't seen shit yet!

*Major Spoiler for you. Resist it if you can:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Grana vs. Miroku


----------



## Robin (Jun 7, 2010)

I wanna see the granny kick butt! If she hasn't entered the fights yet, the author must be keeping it for later epicness


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd like to see Bonfires future version, she must be hot.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 7, 2010)

I highly doubt granny is a fighter.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 8, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> I'd like to see Bonfires future version, she must be hot.



Bonfire's appearance seemed really random. I guess if this manga is going to have few more hundreds of chapters then it's still early in the manga and that makes it ok. She's probably Miroku's bitch though. He probably just let her join the W.I.S.E. so he could tap that.

And lol @ the idea of granny being a fighter. Professor X much?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 8, 2010)

Her greatest threat in the future will be a flight of stairs 

EDIT:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh shit! I have super special proof that Asuka will beat Junas. Courtesy of 2ch.net


*Spoiler*: __ 




 This should happen, Y/y?

It's like some bizaare reflection of SL


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 8, 2010)

Nico Robin said:


> I wanna see the granny kick butt! If she hasn't entered the fights yet, the author must be keeping it for later epicness



She is on her death bed and is elderly in both time lines.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jun 8, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Oh shit! I have super special proof that Asuka will beat Junas. Courtesy of 2ch.net
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That looks so awesome.

It is hilarious.


----------



## Farih (Jun 8, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Oh shit! I have super special proof that Asuka will beat Junas. Courtesy of 2ch.net
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I lol'ed


----------



## Wilham (Jun 8, 2010)

Love this manga. Ageha and Kyle are awesome.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 8, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Oh shit! I have super special proof that Asuka will beat Junas. Courtesy of 2ch.net
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Asuka can extend his neck at mach 500


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 8, 2010)

Translation of chapter 121


----------



## Robin (Jun 8, 2010)

aww c'mon, granny should be like Yoda, the more weak she seems, the more epic  

but y'all're probably right.



Waveblade said:


> Oh shit! I have super special proof that Asuka will beat Junas. Courtesy of 2ch.net
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



hahaha best 2ch edit


----------



## Blade (Jun 8, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Oh shit! I have super special proof that Asuka will beat Junas. Courtesy of 2ch.net
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




^^granny is like cologne so she had to kick ass


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 8, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that link working? I can't see the picture even if I copy and paste the url.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 8, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Is that link working? I can't see the picture even if I copy and paste the url.



Works fine for me. =\


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 8, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Is that link working? I can't see the picture even if I copy and paste the url.



not like you are missing much, but it works for me 

anyway, it was just this picture:

I thought they are similar


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 8, 2010)

^Well you are right they do look alike.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Untranslated Spoiler Script for chapter 122


*Spoiler*: __ 



241 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/06/09(水) 17:01:13 ID4De/4h00
    ＣＡＬＬ，１２２　”ノヴァ”


    ジュナスVS
    父・飛鳥！！

    ジュナスの攻撃・・・かまえる飛鳥・・・
    チチ『愛があるから　人は限界を超えられる』
    アゲハ『よけろ親父！！！』
    チチ『強くなれるんです』

    飛鳥の周りに宇宙の玉が・・・
    チチ《星空間》
    ジュナス（攻撃がはじかれた！？）

    玉の中から・・・
    チチ『ここは　あなたの力も届かない私の支配領域・・・・・・　ここから更にーーー』

    光る飛鳥・・・
    チチ『あなたの力を封じる為に　限界を超えて力を加速させるーー・・・！』
    ジュナス（！！！？　奴のPSIが急激にーー・・・）
    アゲハ『力が広がっていく』

    ジュナス（閉じ込められた・・・！！？　それになんだ　体がどんどん重く・・・・・・）

    光っている（白い）飛鳥の攻撃・・・
    チチ『これからあなたには　何もさせません』
    ジュナス『！！！』

    鼻から血を出すジュナス・・・
    ジュナス（コイツ・・・！！）

    神刃を出すジュナス・・・
    ジュナス『・・・！』（神刃の出力が50％以上封じられている・・・　加えてこの鉛のように重い体）

    飛鳥の攻撃のターン・・・
    ジュナス（そしてこの男だけが　羽のように軽く）

    攻撃を続ける飛鳥・・・鼻から・・・
    チチ『フゥツ』
    ジュナス（鼻血・・・）
    アゲハ（親父・・・！！　何でこんなに強く・・・　でもなんか不思議だ・・・　急に服の色が変わってとてつもないPSIの力が・・・　これは一体・・・？）

    上半身の服が破れ・・・床に倒れているジュナス・・・胸にイルミナが・・・
    ジュナス『成程　重力まで操作してやがるのか・・・』
    チチ『ハー・・・　ハー・・・』[まだだ・・・もう少しだけーーー]

243 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/06 /09(水) 17:02:54 ID4De/4h00
    走るマリー・ヴァン・・・車椅子のエルモア・・・
    ヴぁあん『ハァッ　ハァッ』
    マリー『今はとにかく格納庫へ』
    エルモア『マリー！』

    つかまるヴァン・・・
    ヴぁあん『うぐッ』

    床に沈められるヴァン・・・
    ヴぁあん『わぁぁぁッ』
    マリー『ヴァン君！！』
    鬼瀬『あ・・・会いに来たよ　マリー・・・・・・』
    エルモア『ヴァン・・・！！』
    鬼瀬『おっと・・・　力は・・・使うな・・・　へ・・・下手な真似をしたら・・・　コイツをこのまま永久に沈める・・・　マリー・・・アイツひどい奴なんだ・・・俺の首の骨を折って・・・止めに心臓まで潰そうとしたんだ
    　でも　お生憎様・・・俺の心臓は・・・　同化した背中と床から・・・　ヤツの手刀の届かない深さに沈めておいたから助かった・・・首の骨も・・・床となじんだ時に補強した・・・　まだいろんなトコがいっぱい痛い・・・』
    マリー『ヴァン君を離して！！』
    鬼瀬『うんマリー　俺は・・・マリーを迎えに来ただけだ・・・』
    ヴぁあん『マリーさん　僕のことはいいから早く逃げて！』

    壁から手が・・・そしてマリーに手刀・・・
    エルモア『マリー！！？』

    床に引き込まれるマリー・・・
    エルモア『マリー！！！』

    床に突っ伏すエルモア・・・
    エルモア『その娘を連れて行くならワシを殺してからにしろ！！　連れて行かんでくれ・・・お願いだから・・・！！　行かせるものか・・・！！　その子達はワシのかけがえのない宝なんじゃ・・・！』
    鬼瀬『ククク　アンタを殺したってもう何の価値も無い・・・　無理をするなよバアさん　アンタ・・・せいぜいあと１ヵ月の命だろ・・・？　お・・・俺には見ればわかる・・・』

    鬼瀬の腕を掴むエルモア・・・
    鬼瀬『！』
    エルモア『貴様らに命の何がわかる　わしとこの子達は・・・！！この根で・・・　誰よりも精一杯生きてきた・・・！！　わしらが生き抜いてきた日々の価値は・・・１日たりとて貴様らには理解できぬ・・・！！』
    鬼瀬『放せ』

    振り飛ばされるエルモア・・・
    ヴぁあん『おばあ様！！！』

    床に完全に沈んだ鬼瀬・・・
    鬼瀬『返して欲しければ俺達の首都まで来い・・・　お・・・俺を殺そうとしたアイツに・・・そう伝えておけ・・・！』

    床から這い出すヴァン・・・
    ヴぁあん『ぐッ　大変だ・・・！！』

    週が飛鳥のエリアを解かれる・・・
    アゲハ『！！？　親父！！』（さっきまでの力が・・・！！）

    床にひざを着く飛鳥・・・
    チチ（ここで力切れとかーーー・・・）

    立つジュナス・・・
    ジュナス『惜しかったな　イルミナ無しでそこまで急激にPSIを高められる技術があるとはな・・・　面白いものを見せてもらった』
    チチ『フ・・・人間の脳は一個の宇宙・・・　まだあなた達の知らない領域があるんですよ・・・』

    目と鼻から血を流す飛鳥・・・
    チチ『「バースト」「ライズ」「トランス」そしてPSIの隠された最後の力・・・　「ノヴァ」』
    ジュナス『クク・・・隠された力だと・・・？　何を言うかと思えば・・・』

    上空に・・・そして銃を放つ影・・・
    アゲハ『親父！！！』
    ジュナス『！！！』

244 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/06 /09(水) 17:05:03 ID4De/4h00

    ジュナス『何・・・！！！』
    アゲハ『光だ・・・！！！』

    光の柱に向かうドラゴン一行・・・
    クサカベ『ちょあんま近づくなや！！　日の光浴びたらワシとタツオは死ぬんやで！！』
    ヒリョー『分かってるよ！！』
    タツオ『二発目行きます』
    ヒリョー『ブチかませ　タツオ！！！』


    駆けつけし
    友・・・飛龍！！


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Psyren 122 Spoiler Link removed using google translate yoshina's father psi ability is manipulation of gravity, Thats hax.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

OMG! End of spoiler guess what!?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I see the names of Tatsuo, Hiryuu and Kasukabe


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hai_Priesty's ongoing translation


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A hidden fourth area of Psi!!! Asuka calls it "Nova". Interesting. Presumably, it is a method of temporarily heightening the strength of one's own psi, like Asuka did.

Also, Hiryuu better have a full fledged Dragon construct by now.

Oh oh, and assuming Kusakabe/Tatsuo/Hiryuu succeeded in destroying that tower... how do you think that Kusakabe and Tatsuo survived that? The sunlight that should have fallen after the tower got destroyed would have killed them, right?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But keep in mind there are many many towers so I don't see how destroying one would do much. Wasn't the place they were going to where they made illumina cores or something?

And I guess congratulations to Asuka for discovering another type of psy?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, thats what that tower did? I thought it was one of the towers that stopped the sunlight from breaking through the membrane thats covering the Earth skies. My bad.




EDIT: Side note: Nice avvy, Waveblade. It cracks me up.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I've just been reading over chapter 84 and I think you were right. They'd did head towards the neuro towers but they also mentioned stuff about the illumina cores. I guess we'll find out what they did over the coming chapters.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 9, 2010)

spolers are soooooo awesome


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Translation Completed!


*Spoiler*: __ 



241 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/06/09(水) 17:01:13 ID4De/4h00
ＣＡＬＬ，１２２　”ノヴァ”
Call 122 : Nova

ジュナスVS
父・飛鳥！！
Junas vs Dad, Asuka!

ジュナスの攻撃・・・かまえる飛鳥・・・
チチ『愛があるから　人は限界を超えられる』
アゲハ『よけろ親父！！！』
チチ『強くなれるんです』
Junas attacking...... Asuka caught it....
Dad : When people have love, they can go beyond human limits -
Ageha : Dodge Dad!!!
Dad : And get stronger!

飛鳥の周りに宇宙の玉が・・・
チチ《星空間》
ジュナス（攻撃がはじかれた！？）
There are sphere surrounding Asuka...
Dad : 星空間 (Furigana awaiting... ^_^; means Star Space/Dimension)
Junas : (My attacking sprang!?)

玉の中から・・・
チチ『ここは　あなたの力も届かない私の支配領域・・・・・・　ここから更にーーー』
From the sphere releases something...
Dad : This is my zone of dominance which you powers will never reach..... And from here...

光る飛鳥・・・
チチ『あなたの力を封じる為に　限界を超えて力を加速させるーー・・・！』
ジュナス（！！！？　奴のPSIが急激にーー・・・）
アゲハ『力が広がっていく』
Light emitting from Asuka ...
Dad : And power accelerates beyond limits to seal your powers...!
Junas : (!!!? His Psi suddenly increased (note : this word may be wrong)
Ageha : His Psi is expanding!


ジュナス（閉じ込められた・・・！！？　それになんだ　体がどんどん重く・・・・・・）
Junas : (Lock-in...!? And what's happening to me... My body's getting heaviler....)

光っている（白い）飛鳥の攻撃・・・
チチ『これからあなたには　何もさせません』
ジュナス『！！！』
Junas (still glowing) attacking...
Dad : And I'll not let you do harm anymore!
Junas : !!!

鼻から血を出すジュナス・・・
ジュナス（コイツ・・・！！）
Junas bleeding from the nose.....
Junas : This....!!

神刃を出すジュナス・・・
ジュナス『・・・！』（神刃の出力が50％以上封じられている・・・　加えてこの鉛のように重い体）
Junas putting out his blades...
Juans : (More than 50% of the powers from my sword is sealed.... on top of my lead-heavy body...)

飛鳥の攻撃のターン・・・
ジュナス（そしてこの男だけが　羽のように軽く）
Asuka attacking...
Junas : (But this mean... seemed to have a feather-light body!)

攻撃を続ける飛鳥・・・鼻から・・・
チチ『フゥツ』
ジュナス（鼻血・・・）
アゲハ（親父・・・！！　何でこんなに強く・・・　でもなんか不思議だ・・・　急に服の色が変わってとてつもないPSIの力が・・・　これは一体・・・？）
Asuka who had keep on attacking.... starting to nosebleed...
Dad : Huh!
Junas (Nose bleed...)
Ageha : (Dad...!! How did he become this strong..... but I don't understand.... His clothes that changed colour and the off-the-charts power... What can that be...?)

上半身の服が破れ・・・床に倒れているジュナス・・・胸にイルミナが・・・
ジュナス『成程　重力まで操作してやがるのか・・・』
チチ『ハー・・・　ハー・・・』[まだだ・・・もう少しだけーーー]
Juans upper body clothes torn.... collapsing to the ground..... seen is his illumina on his chest...
Junas : I got it.... You can control gravity to your will....
Dad : haaa.... ha... Almost done.... just a little more....


243 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/06/09(水) 17:02:54 ID4De/4h00
走るマリー・ヴァン・・・車椅子のエルモア・・・
ヴぁあん『ハァッ　ハァッ』
マリー『今はとにかく格納庫へ』
エルモア『マリー！』

Marie and Van hurrying... Granny on the wheelchair,,,,,
Van : Haa haaa
Marie : Now, retreat to the warehouse first!
Elmore : Marie!

つかまるヴァン・・・
ヴぁあん『うぐッ』
Van caught.....
Van : Uguh!

床に沈められるヴァン・・・
ヴぁあん『わぁぁぁッ』
マリー『ヴァン君！！』
鬼瀬『あ・・・会いに来たよ　マリー・・・・・・』
Van sinking to the ground....
Van : Waaahh!
Marie : Van kun!!
Kise : I.....'ve come for you, Marie.....

エルモア『ヴァン・・・！！』
鬼瀬『おっと・・・　力は・・・使うな・・・　へ・・・下手な真似をしたら・・・　コイツをこのまま永久に沈める・・・　マリー・・・アイツひどい奴なんだ・・・俺の首の骨を折って・・・止めに心臓まで潰そうとしたんだ
　でも　お生憎様・・・俺の心臓は・・・　同化した背中と床から・・・　ヤツの手刀の届かない深さに沈めておいたから助かった・・・首の骨も・・・床となじんだ時に補強した・・・　まだいろんなトコがいっぱい痛い・・・』
マリー『ヴァン君を離して！！』
Elmore : Van...!!
Kise : Calm here..... Don't use .... any pwoers..... If you.... do.... he'll sink in here forever.... Marie.... That guy's horrible! ....He crushed my neck..... and almost my heart too! But too bad.... my heart was sink low.... below where his handchop can reach....! And part of my neck.... is still reinforced in the ground.... I'm hurting everywher though.....
Marie : Stay away from Van kun!!

鬼瀬『うんマリー　俺は・・・マリーを迎えに来ただけだ・・・』
ヴぁあん『マリーさん　僕のことはいいから早く逃げて！』
Kise : Yes Marie, I.... only wanted to come for you....
Van : Marie san! Don't worry for me, just run!

壁から手が・・・そしてマリーに手刀・・・
エルモア『マリー！！？』
From the wall comes a hand.... handchopped Marie from the back....
Elmore : Marie!!?

床に引き込まれるマリー・・・
エルモア『マリー！！！』
Kise bought her into the ground too....
Elmore : Marie!!!

床に突っ伏すエルモア・・・
エルモア『その娘を連れて行くならワシを殺してからにしろ！！　連れて行かんでくれ・・・お願いだから・・・！！　行かせるものか・・・！！　その子達はワシのかけがえのない宝なんじゃ・・・！』
Elmore clawing to the ground....
Elmore : If you take her away you might as well kill me right here!! Don't take her..... I beg you...!! They can't go...!! Those children, they are my irreplaceable darlings.....!

鬼瀬『ククク　アンタを殺したってもう何の価値も無い・・・　無理をするなよバアさん　アンタ・・・せいぜいあと１ヵ月の命だろ・・・？　お・・・俺には見ればわかる・・・』
Kise : Kukuku...... There's no value to me killing you.... And take it easy old granny - You... only have a month of life left it you right...? I... can see that....

鬼瀬の腕を掴むエルモア・・・
鬼瀬『！』
エルモア『貴様らに命の何がわかる　わしとこの子達は・・・！！この根で・・・　誰よりも精一杯生きてきた・・・！！　わしらが生き抜いてきた日々の価値は・・・１日たりとて貴様らには理解できぬ・・・！！』
鬼瀬『放せ』
Elmore grabbing Kise's hand....
Kise : !
Elmore : What do you WISE know about life! About the children and I...!! Who.... had tried harder than anyone else to live in this Root...!! The value of living.... You can't understand even a day's worth of life...!!
Kise : Let go.

振り飛ばされるエルモア・・・
ヴぁあん『おばあ様！！！』
Elmore flicked away....
Van : Granny!!!

床に完全に沈んだ鬼瀬・・・
鬼瀬『返して欲しければ俺達の首都まで来い・・・　お・・・俺を殺そうとしたアイツに・・・そう伝えておけ・・・！』
Kise sinking away....
Kise : If you want her back come to our capital....! Tell that to the guy... who almost killed me...!

床から這い出すヴァン・・・
ヴぁあん『ぐッ　大変だ・・・！！』
Van bounced out from the ground...
Van : Guh, Oh no.....!!

週が飛鳥のエリアを解かれる・・・
アゲハ『！！？　親父！！』（さっきまでの力が・・・！！）
Asuka's surrounding Psi undone....
Ageha : !!? Dad!! (His power just now was too much for him...!!)

床にひざを着く飛鳥・・・
チチ（ここで力切れとかーーー・・・）
Asuka on his knees....
Dad : How can I reach limits here....!

立つジュナス・・・
ジュナス『惜しかったな　イルミナ無しでそこまで急激にPSIを高められる技術があるとはな・・・　面白いものを見せてもらった』
チチ『フ・・・人間の脳は一個の宇宙・・・　まだあなた達の知らない領域があるんですよ・・・』
Junas standing up.....
Junas : What a shame - it's miraculous how someone without Illumina Forge reaches this potential..... I saw some interesting stuff coming heree!
Dad : Huh.... Humans, every one of there brains is a deep as a Universe.... And there's still more you'll never know of...!

目と鼻から血を流す飛鳥・・・
チチ『「バースト」「ライズ」「トランス」そしてPSIの隠された最後の力・・・　「ノヴァ」』
ジュナス『クク・・・隠された力だと・・・？　何を言うかと思えば・・・』
Blood coming out from Asuka's nose and eyes....
Dad : Burst - Rise - Trance.... and Psi's last potential.... "Nova"...
Junas : Kuku.... Hidden powers...? I though you've better last words....

上空に・・・そして銃を放つ影・・・
アゲハ『親父！！！』
ジュナス『！！！』
Above the sky.... and a silhouette of a shooting man....
Ageha : Dad!!!
Juans : !!!
244 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/06/09(水) 17:05:03 ID4De/4h00

ジュナス『何・・・！！！』
アゲハ『光だ・・・！！！』
Junas : What....!!
Ageha : Light...!!!

光の柱に向かうドラゴン一行・・・
クサカベ『ちょあんま近づくなや！！　日の光浴びたらワシとタツオは死ぬんやで！！』
ヒリョー『分かってるよ！！』
タツオ『二発目行きます』
ヒリョー『ブチかませ　タツオ！！！』
Approaching the light beam what Dragon & co.....
Kusakabe : Wait don't go any closer!! If we got into the sun Tatsuo and I will die!!
Hiryuu : I know!!
Tatsuo : I'm shooting the second burst.
Hiryuu : Yes we'll rely on you here, Tatsuo!!!


駆けつけし
友・・・飛龍！
Charging to the battlescene, was friend... Hiryuu!





*Spoiler*: __ 



Well fuck. Marie was kidnapped. Or is in the process of being kidnapped. And apparently Granny only has a month of natural life left.

And I was right. Asuka was a good distraction but the power was too much for him. And Junas is injured but standing again.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Maybe the reason the tower has to do with both the membrane and the illumina core is related. Perhaps something in how WISE keeps the alien membrane up relates to process in which an illumina core is made?

That reminds, does anyone think that the illumina cores are fragments of Ouroboros? Or at least their composition is similar to that of Ouroboros? The Asteroid fills the atmosphere with psi energy, but only after cracking open and releasing the alien-goo-monster-thingy inside. So the asteroid itself might have the natural(or artificially induced) property of harnessing psi energy or storing it.

Just a random theory of mine. (Which has probably already been said by someone...)


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I see where this is going... Marie rescue arc? I wanted to see her fight, but I guess not now. and the Invasion arc is coming to an end and Im sure Junas wont die here and now. 

I hope Vigo wont do nasty thing with marie until they find her.. or should he?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not just Marie they have to save. Angel Blob teleported off with most of the citizens last chapter.

Whatever happens between Marie and Vigo, I sure as hell can guarantee that someone will draw a porntastic doujin version of it eventually . Sadly, it would likely be guro.Unless you are into that.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 9, 2010)

So the invasion arc is a prelude to something bigger?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Some people may not be happy about a rescue arc, but I'm excited. The rescue arc makes since and at least this arc wont end with all of the antagonist being defeated. Barry will likely be interrogated and we may get information on what wise is like in this time line. 

Who will be in the rescue party? Fu, Shao, Kyle, Asuka, Kabuto, Ageha, Ama, Hiryuu and Tatsuo? Would Van, Ian and Haru join the party or stay behind with Granny?


Could this be the arc psyren needs?


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



true that... now that Im thinking about it, it might be easier to go back into the past / present and change things there and erase this invasion - like killing junas while he is not that strong.

are there Psyren doujins? sugoi!
I can totally see Vigo zone diving into Marie


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You may want to kill Vigo as well while in the Present. Just saying.

Oh yus, there are doujins being made and sold (Mostly at events). Just none have managed to be scanned and uploaded 

Oh as for MarieXVigo I can see that. But I also see limbs being cut off and shit which makes me a bit leery of a hypothetical doujin. 







Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> So the invasion arc is a prelude to something bigger?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Depending on how you go about it. It could be very exciting. Kusakabe (The Tavoo Guy) is also around as a more friendly information source.

Still need to find out what Odo is doing though.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope this isn't psyren's last arc.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this isn't psyren's last arc.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don''t think it will be. There is still much to do figure out and discover eg: Like what the hell Miroku means by his Genesis plan and why only phase 1 is complete or being completed. In fact, isn't the overarching goal to prevent the Day of Rebirth from ever happening and WISE taking over?

Unless it turns out that they can't prevent the Ouroboros from surrounding the Earth and everything the drifters done simply means they have rested control from the WISE and given Humanity a chance to rebuild.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually... say that Ouroboros's crash can't be prevented. And the membrane still covers the Earth. But WISE is defeated and the good guys are in charge. Won't the membrane eventually fall apart without the WISE towers? The result would be a humanity with a crap ton of psychics, and civilization more or less intact. We'd probably get one of two outcomes: crazy wars between psychicers. Or a new age of enlightenment and unimaginable potential.

Either one are on extreme ends of the spectrum, but I quite like these outcomes


.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



...But most of the world would still be a wasteland and alot of the technical knowledge might be forgotten. Civilisation wouldn't exactly be intact but at least there would be no monster tavoo eating you or dragging away to god knows where.

Some definite Mad Max stuff going on though. Only with psychic powers.

I wonder how Australia is going in the time of Psyren?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah! I forgot Psyren's atmosphere screwed up technology and what not. I keep on attributing all that to WISE going on all Darkseid on the planet.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! I forgot Psyren's atmosphere screwed up technology and what not. I keep on attributing all that to WISE going on all Darkseid on the planet.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think guns and the older vehicles still work. And anything underground during the Day of Rebirth still works if provided with power. Food would be difficult to come by unless you had already set up system. Although the seas seem to still have life and rats would be around although they may have mutated into psychic brain rats. Same as the cockroaches. 

PS: I think we stopped talking about spoilers a few posts back


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, yeah you're right.

This makes me think, though. Its too bad that there are no surviving animals or insects or beasties that have been mutated by Psyren. I would love to see killer rabbits of doom, ala Monthy Python.


----------



## Farih (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FML.  Anything bad that was supposed to happen to Marie was supposed to happen in front of Shao to ignite the RAGE   And we better not be getting a damsel in distress arc.  Noooo, oh please no....

Ahh, well, Asuka's powers seem badass but Junas is obviously not losing here.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was not all that interested in this chapter because Asuka had been fairly predictable up to this point, but was nice to see a shounen dad that is actually allowed to show some weakness in his first fight. Did not see the fourth type of PSI coming and I have to say that is the most interesting aspect of the chapter for me. Wonder what that means for the "Almighty" types...

Am annoyed to see Marie being used as fodder/damsel material even receiving that good ol' fashion karate chop to the back of the neck. It has always made me wonder why fights do not consist more often of people exclusively trying to chop each other in the back of the neck. 

Was figuring that was how Vigo managed to survive, though if Shao can sense thoughts how would he not know that? Because Vigo can shut his thoughts off, of course!! I actually don't mind rescue arcs, but couldn't Marie have at least gotten a fight, so we could say she was tired or something? She might as well not have any PSI for all the good it has done her during the invasion.

Want more Fu, since she seems like the only girl close to being strong, and I am looking forward to seeing what Amamiya's sword will do this arc if anything. At least Hiryuu is back and it /sounds/ like he can fly at least, or that is how I read it. With Junas having been worn down by Asuke and Hiryuu having new powers, I could see Junas being forced to retreat especially since him doing so still wouldn't constitute a victory for Root.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew Asuka wouldn't be a match for Junas 

So it looks like it's gonna be a rescue arc soon. Ageha will focus on saving Fubuki and Shao will focus on saving Marie. Usually I'm not a fan of rescue arcs but I'm kinda excited for this one.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pictures! Warning: Some may or not draw raeg. Don't shoot the massager.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hmm, Hiryuu and his gay lover are back.. didnt miss them thought.
Junas looks like Kabuto on that one picture and that boosted version of Asuka is lulzy.


----------



## Penance (Jun 9, 2010)

Awwwwwwwww SHIT....spoilers are epic....


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 9, 2010)

What is this Nova ability? I know theres rise, burst and trance but now theres another? What does it do?


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Pictures! Warning: Some may or not draw raeg. Don't shoot the massager.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that seriously Junas beaten on the floor?  Holy crap!

And look who's back


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Written spoilers say Junas gets back up 

 Hiryuu has his own pet dragon-thing as well.





Well well, we have passed 8000 posts. Hooray to this thread.


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, that's good. I want to see a lot more from Junas and not in a few dozen more chapters the next time they come back to Psyren.

I always knew Hiryuu would get one sooner or later. Or at least get a complete dragon form. Can't wait to see how he's matured.




Heh, did I just take the 8k post with my first post here?


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm on chapter 76 now. 

Shits good. Psyrens going to be in my top ten


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2010)

chapter looks good 
*Spoiler*: __ 



hiryuu is back wonder if he has gotten stronger


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And chapters like this and the previous are why I enjoy Psyren, the good guys and the bad guys are pretty much fighting on an even keel with things always staying competitive, so you don't feel as if the good guys will always win just because they "have" to. Is Nova like kaoken or something? Wonder how Melschee will respond to that type of PSI. Will they go after Marie and the others or will Ageha's crew have to go home since I do not imagine Root being in any fighting shape for a while?

I feel a bit sorry for Shao, though. Not only does the women he is attracted to end up being kidnapped, but she gets kidnapped by the guy he thought he had killed. And then there was his inability to defeat Junas and defend Root, I imagine both of those things are going to eat at him.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Daaaaaamn Hiryu's dragon looks tight! But he's been gone so long, it's hard to believe he would be a threat to Junas, even if he is injured.

I suddenly wanna see Deep Freeze vs. Tatsuo cuz they both use pistols


----------



## Penance (Jun 10, 2010)

^...You may...


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2010)

What about Oboro? He stayed in the future last time they went home, would he be in a parallel universe because the future changed when they came back to the future? Or would the future just suddenly change for him? 

haven't read the trans yet, waiting for the scan


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 10, 2010)

He's somewhere around, probably crazed. Probably see him in a month or two.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 10, 2010)

So I'm reading Psyren. Chapter 77, and I remember couple chapters back. Amamiya's teacher told Asaga to watch out for Ageha and Obororo.

Does that story unfold as I continue or is it a dropped plot?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 10, 2010)

Ît will probably come up again. *Trying to be vague here. Nothing major just hints*


----------



## Cash (Jun 10, 2010)

wow, a psyren thread, nice. loving the spoilers im reading. im ready for this chapter now. i hope MS releases cause the quality the past 2 or 3 weeks is just awful looking


----------



## Farih (Jun 10, 2010)

Shao's not gonna rage after this...he's probably just gonna go emo 

Geez...what's a girl gotta do to see some ShaoRage up in here


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 10, 2010)

Damn I'm on chapter 94. 

Junas vs Kagetora was amazing and Riko has an awesome abillity.

Miroku meets Grana. The first meeting outta be interesting


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey you have almost caught up! Congratulations.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 11, 2010)

I officially caught up to Psyren. Muse say it was an awesome series. Can't wait till next chapter.


----------



## Blade (Jun 11, 2010)

The chapter was great, Asuka has such a hax move (too bad the time limit is low and it consumes a lot of energy, a little more and he could pwn Junas completely)Vigo is alive, we all knew that, Marie is caught 
now we gonna have an Orihime wannabe rescue arc 

generally i rate the chapter 9/10, can't wait for the next one

Asuka is gonna be used in the OBD from now on,right?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 11, 2010)

Hiryuu is back and Agehas father is haxing the manga.
Fucking good manga is good


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 11, 2010)

nice chapter, but Vigo should have killed Van and Granny... especially Van - now he can heal al the injured ones including Shao.. does Vigo want to die by Shaos hand when they meet again? 

..pretty arrogant..

I dont really care about Asuka, Hiryuu or Tatsuo, but Asukas ability was a nice one. hope in next chapter Junas time to shine will came, cause owning Sao and ageha was just a warm-up. and where the hell is Odo?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 11, 2010)

Is it out ?


----------



## Farih (Jun 11, 2010)

Asuka...wow...even by shounen dad standard, that was pretty badass.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 11, 2010)

That was a pretty cool chapter and with the introduction of Nova, does it seem like we may be reaching another training arc? With Psyren I would not mind so much since the powers system is has remained relatively simple and the training never goes on for too long. Everyone certainly looks like they will need it after this.

Odo's absence is a bit strange, as is Amamiya's complete lack of impact. But since Junas has already gotten started, it would seem a bit superfluous, so I am expecting something big but not a fight.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 11, 2010)

Farih said:


> Asuka...wow...even by shounen dad standard, that was pretty badass.



It's a shounen law after all !


----------



## Cash (Jun 11, 2010)

awesome chapter. Asuka was bad ass. finally Hiryu has returned 

now as for this Nova that Asuka spoke of, i agree with an earlier post, training arc may be coming soon. i wonder what is Nova and what does it do? if thats what Asuka was using it seems to have some really fast side effects. he was out quick


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 11, 2010)

Nova is pretty self explanatory, remember when psi was described as the human ability to use 100% of his brain. Well Nova is 110%. Judging by the increase in the size of Asuka's burst Asuka probably trained his nova to the point that he can use 400% of his brain. I don't see nova as the new iwin button,l the strain must be huge, it probably only lasted for one minute before he collapsed. 

A few things I like to point out. training nova verses training a combination of burst, rise, trance. Hiryu is a good example, with his burst actually improving in a clear vertical direction though he is not star commander level. While Asuka simply attained his burst and rise and put a lot of effort into nova and attained star commander level...but it last for maybe 1-2 minutes? Maybe Asuka would have been better off in the long run by simply continuing his rise and burst training.

On that note Asuka burst is pretty fucking hax. A simply application of his burst dismantled junas sword. The full version blocked junas outright. And his nova enhance version sealed junas to about 40%. Now I have two theories on that, nova enhanced version of asuka burst doesn't increase the effectiveness just power (in this case the size), considering what it did to junas burst before, i'd figure that he wouldn't be able to use his burst at all under asuka's zone. On the other hand junas could have attempted to use more burst and was restricted to less than 50% of his potential output. In which case asuka's zone is vulnerable to a large enough application of burst. 

Another thing is that, asuka may not be all too skilled as a straight up fighter or junas even in that state could guard his core. Remember what kyle did when he had a huge difference in speed in dholokia? Asuka could have one shotted junas easy but than again junas would know to guard his core at least, even if he was slower than his opponent. Beating him down first may have been the safer option, but considering the time limit... 

Rolf on junas dieing because of the sun. rofl.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 11, 2010)

Marie  what a shame, she got caught like a useless Orihime or Sakura


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 11, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Marie  what a shame, she got caught like a useless Orihime or Sakura



Except she isnt actually useless.


----------



## Farih (Jun 11, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Marie  what a shame, she got caught like a useless Orihime or Sakura



You did not just do that.... :amazed


----------



## Blinky (Jun 11, 2010)

I think everyone knew Marie would get captured .


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 11, 2010)

so is that hiruyuu from the other timeline? because the timeline he was left was in is completely different than the one they are in now, right????

so how is it possible that hes back with the same people?...i hope this will be explained thoroughly...


----------



## Cash (Jun 11, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Nova is pretty self explanatory, remember when psi was described as the human ability to use 100% of his brain. Well Nova is 110%. Judging by the increase in the size of Asuka's burst Asuka probably trained his nova to the point that he can use 400% of his brain. I don't see nova as the new iwin button,l the strain must be huge, it probably only lasted for one minute before he collapsed.
> 
> A few things I like to point out. training nova verses training a combination of burst, rise, trance. Hiryu is a good example, with his burst actually improving in a clear vertical direction though he is not star commander level. While Asuka simply attained his burst and rise and put a lot of effort into nova and attained star commander level...but it last for maybe 1-2 minutes? Maybe Asuka would have been better off in the long run by simply continuing his rise and burst training.
> 
> ...



ahhhhh, thanks, i get it now, and yea that was really haxxed lol. i was like wtf dude is unstoppable with this then a couple pages later he was down lol.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 11, 2010)

I noticed Tatsuo was using a fuck hueg bazooka this time. I approve . And if Junas dies by sunlight it would mean the so called power levels are still not screwed. No character actually defeated him.

But in the end Junas still won. His goal was to capture people and invade Root. He accomplished both.

Fuck yeah Junas. 



neostar8710 said:


> so is that hiruyuu from the other timeline? because the timeline he was left was in is completely different than the one they are in now, right????
> 
> so how is it possible that hes back with the same people?...i hope this will be explained thoroughly...



The only major difference in the timeline was focus around Root with it's increase of people and other things.

Hiryuu and the rest of team dragon were pretty safe from changes as none of them had interacted with Root in any meaningful way. The real question is does Hiryuu recall a change in the timeline he might not if nothing really changed with his group in the past compared to the previous timeline.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 11, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Marie  what a shame, she got caught like a useless Orihime or Sakura



Shao a guy who spars with Kyle on a regular bases nearly had his heart pulled out of his chest and was strung up like a chicken bone. if he can surprise shao twice, surely he can knock out marie with a technique she never seen before.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 11, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Shao a guy who spars with Kyle on a regular bases nearly had his heart pulled out of his chest and was strung up like a chicken bone. if he can surprise shao twice, surely he can knock out marie with a technique she never seen before.



Plus she was worried about Van and Granny. Granny was pretty cool in this chapter shame she couldn't do anything.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 11, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Plus she was worried about Van and Granny. Granny was pretty cool in this chapter shame she couldn't do anything.



I'm surprised he snack up on van considering Ian style rise would render such a feat impossible. Unless for some reason van never bothered learning... well he did manage to play dead on shao... god damn shao it makes everyone he fights uber tier by fucking default.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 11, 2010)

Success for the bad guys this time around...well sort of.

I won't be too upset is Junas doesn't end up surviving the whole encounter but kudos to him for surviving Asuka's ass kicking. Asuka's astral space combined with Nova was something awesome.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 11, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> I'm surprised he snack up on van considering Ian style rise would render such a feat impossible. Unless for some reason van never bothered learning... well he did manage to play dead on shao... god damn shao it makes everyone he fights uber tier by fucking default.



Don't you consciously have to activate the Ian style rise first? If someone manages to strike first (like Vigo) it won't do much to help.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 11, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Don't you consciously have to activate the Ian style rise first? If someone manages to strike first (like Vigo) it won't do much to help.



Well they are kinda in a war zone, there is no reason _not_ to activate Ian rise.

Come to think of it marie is stuck in extremely close quarters with a rapist/serial killer...i can see why grandma nearly had a heart attack...

and she is a virgin...ouch.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 11, 2010)

Isn't the rapist angle pure speculation? Of course the alternative is he wants to pull her apart to see how she's put together or a fate worse than death, being encased in stone while alive.

Either way Marie is in trouble.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 11, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Success for the bad guys this time around...well sort of.
> 
> I won't be too upset is Junas doesn't end up surviving the whole encounter but kudos to him for surviving Asuka's ass kicking. Asuka's astral space combined with Nova was something awesome.



I wouldn't either, especially since we have other WISE to replace him with now like 03/Ice Gun and other potential members. And there is still Shiner for however much that turns out to be worth. I see Junas withdrawing more than anything else, but since he is my least favorite antagonist I wouldn't miss him too much.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 11, 2010)

I miss Shiner...

I'd imagine if 03 gets a big fight, it'd be against Frederica. I'd like to think he'd kick ass in that match up despite the disadvantage, though.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 11, 2010)

I thought of another reason why they'll have to go after the captured people, some of the inhabitants know that Lady Nemesis/No. 6 is out and about plus the whole travelling through time thing which would make them want to find No. 6 even more.


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 11, 2010)

So Ageha's dad has the power to negate other people's abilities and control gravity. 

Ageha's dad = Blackbeard


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2010)

shadowlords said:


> So Ageha's dad has the power to negate other people's abilities and control gravity.
> 
> Ageha's dad = Blackbeard



don't bring such fail into my thread.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2010)

chapter was good ageha's father is very powerful to bad he can't control it well it only lasts for a while


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 12, 2010)

shadowlords said:


> So Ageha's dad has the power to negate other people's abilities and control gravity.
> 
> Ageha's dad = Blackbeard



You know, I have been thinking about that and I actually think that it is not a universal negation of PSI abilities. First Shao and then Usui then Kabuto and now Asuka (and to a lesser extent Haruhiko), all with PSI disrupting/canceling/nullifying/redirecting abilities... But I have actually thought about Asuka's power and this might just be me being bored; however I given that Junas' ability seems to work on vibrating molecules to the point that they ignite would it not be possible to reduce the strength of said ability if Junas were in an environment where everything is denser? 

Essentially it would be harder for Junas to vibrate molecules within Asuka's field because they would be denser/harder to move, which would mean that the number of molecules he could manipulate and the intensity at which he could cause them to vibrate would be significantly less even with the same amount of effort. Of course there is the chance that any anti-psi power would naturally do the same thing, but this was just something that crossed my mind as an alternative.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 12, 2010)

Good chapter. I wish blink would catch up; I hate reading the low quality chapters one-manga posts. 

I wonder how long it'll be before the Ouroboros lands? 

Who all will be at the capital? Are the research facilities lead by shiner and caprico in the capital? I figured wise members would be spread out.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 12, 2010)

In universe, The Day of Rebirth aka Advent of the Asteroid Ouroboros was around January 2010 I believe. I'll try to find the timeline I came across.

January 7 2010 to be precise. Lady Q started her game in 2016 (2006 in present)

I guess at the capital alot of middle rankers.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jun 12, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> don't bring such fail into my thread.



noooooo don't bring your op hate in here!!! 

but seriously, if next up in the story is a "rescue marie" arc, I will be pissed.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 12, 2010)

^Then what would you want it to be?

And anyway two things, we haven't reached the end of the arc yet so who knows what will happen? Secondly, they have more than Marie to save.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 12, 2010)

It annoys me how everyone keeps forgetting that the angel blob took off with residents of root, so even if Marie wasn't capture there would still be a rescue arc. Not only that, but unlike other rescue arcs in recent shonen the motive for capturing the residents is pretty solid.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 12, 2010)

but only Marie is important enough to remember... rest are side characters (with no chance of having sex with the main character).


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 12, 2010)

I remembered them, otoh it doesn't matter to me whether sex with Marie happens or not.

If you want to take it from a cynical fan's point of view, yes. But said main character sister was taken as well...

Speaking of Ageha, it's interesting to see he how well he's taking being gutted (He's able to crawl around at least). I guess pain tolerance is a part of rise.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 12, 2010)

Has the pumpkin gotten away ?


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah, pumpkin man teleported back to bleach.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 12, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> yeah, pumpkin man teleported back to bleach.



He'll have no backgrounds to hide in so that's not very smart


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Has the pumpkin gotten away ?



Back in chapter 121.



BlinkyEC said:


> He'll have no backgrounds to hide in so that's not very smart



Maybe not smart, but they seemed very happy about their work.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> noooooo don't bring your op hate in here!!!



Oh please, I brought bleach hate in here and no one said a word. Bring a manga inferior to psyren here and it will be shot down. The golden rule is that you don't mention sasuke in a berserk thread. unless your mocking sasuke.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 12, 2010)

Psyren superior to One Piece ???


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 12, 2010)

One Piece so far is better then Psyren, only because One Piece has way more years on it, but Psyren is amazing in its own right. I can see this manga surpassing One Piece in a couple of years.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd say Psyren is superior but I never liked OP..


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 12, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> I'd say Psyren is superior but I never liked OP..



As a big One Piece fan myself, I can actually see why people would never get into it.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 12, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> One Piece so far is better then Psyren, only because One Piece has way more years on it, but Psyren is amazing in its own right. I can see this manga surpassing One Piece in a couple of years.


 I wont deny it Psyren is a good series and it could get better. but this series is still a baby in comparison and first impressions from promising new series are always good. What really matters though is how long can he keep it up and whether or not he can keep it consistent an interesting.

So far for me this series has failed to impress and doesn't drag me in like say bleach did in its first big arc. All the characters are shallow and cliched as hell with no real personalities.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't think i've said fuck yeah to anything coming from one piece since gear 2....


----------



## Penance (Jun 12, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Speaking of Ageha, it's interesting to see he how well he's taking being gutted (He's able to crawl around at least). I guess pain tolerance is a part of rise.



He was probably even healing a bit as his father was fighting...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> I'd say Psyren is superior but I never liked OP..



i agree it find psyren much better then op. op seems a bit overrated to me.


----------



## Blade (Jun 12, 2010)

Psyren in some years, if it continues i can see it on the new HST.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 12, 2010)

Blade said:


> Psyren in some years, if it continues i can see it on the new HST.



Are you serious ? 


There are much better mangas than the HST which is composed of three okayish mangas . Two of which should have ended years ago . Why would you want Psyren to be one of them ?


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 12, 2010)

Blade said:


> Psyren in some years, if it continues i can see it on the new HST.



I hope not, I can see it affecting the quality in a bad way.. when 2 out of the HST are this shitty, being one of the three in not something to be proud of.. (I would call all 3 of them shitty, but Im afraid of undercover OP fans..)


----------



## Blade (Jun 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Are you serious ?
> 
> 
> There are much better mangas than the HST which is composed of three okayish mangas . Two of which should have ended years ago . Why would you want Psyren to be one of them ?



Jokin you know, i know that there a ton of better shonen series than the HST.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Are you serious ?
> 
> 
> There are much better mangas than the HST which is composed of three okayish mangas . Two of which should have ended years ago . Why would you want Psyren to be one of them ?



HST isn't about the quality of the manga. HST is about popularity of the manga. Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece are the current 3 most popular, recent manga. You want psyren to be a popular manga 

If we went on quality One Piece is already up there with JJBA, YYH, DB, SS. Psyren would also be able to get there in time.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 12, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> HST isn't about the quality of the manga. HST is about popularity of the manga. Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece are the current 3 most popular, recent manga. You want psyren to be a popular manga
> 
> If we went on quality One Piece is already up there with JJBA, YYH, DB, SS. Psyren would also be able to get there in time.



But popularity did affect the quality of Naruto and Bleach though in fairness .


----------



## Farih (Jun 12, 2010)

Naruto and Bleach were both clearly affected by their fanbases.  There are clear examples in both series where you know the mangakas threw in certain scenes due to character popularity and whatnot.  I hope Psyren never comes to that and that we get a story unaffected by fandoms and popularity polls.  That's the story the mangaka of Psyren wants to give and (hopefully) has been giving us up till now.  If that means Psyren never makes it to the Top 3, then I'm fine with that.

Though, I honestly believe that quality-wise, Psyren deserves to be up there.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2010)

i love my name


----------



## migukuni (Jun 12, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> HST isn't about the quality of the manga. HST is about popularity of the manga. Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece are the current 3 most popular, recent manga. You want psyren to be a popular manga
> 
> If we went on quality One Piece is already up there with JJBA, YYH, DB, SS. Psyren would also be able to get there in time.



OP with YYH, DB?

I dont think so... I really dont see the big overration of OP to be honest... ever since zoro and the company had no screne time I personally found OP a real drag to read... Boa was a bit entertaining and so was Ace but everything else was just okayish... its all about luffy now, his crew have no personal vendetta against luffy's enemies, I actually found the WB arc a failure to be honest. Oda just dropped the crew and cancelled any of their involvement in a war that was supposed to be "historical". When the said crew is what helped luffy to get in there... I just find it really mehhh... am I reading the same manga? seriously...


----------



## Blinky (Jun 12, 2010)

migukuni said:


> OP with YYH, DB?
> 
> I dont think so... I really dont see the big overration of OP to be honest... ever since zoro and the company had no screne time I personally found OP a real drag to read... Boa was a bit entertaining and so was Ace but everything else was just okayish... its all about luffy now, his crew have no personal vendetta against luffy's enemies, I actually found the WB arc a failure to be honest. Oda just dropped the crew and cancelled any of their involvement in a war that was supposed to be "historical". When the said crew is what helped luffy to get in there... I just find it really mehhh... am I reading the same manga? seriously...



Probably shouldn't get into it . Mentioning One Piece in a non-OP related thread just causes a lot of hassle .


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 12, 2010)

Why don't we just stop talking about the HST before we get pages of off topic discussion.

So, any predictions for what's coming up next? Do you think Junas will be killed by sunlight? (It'd be a good demonstration of what actually happens to people with cores when put in the sun, at least.)


----------



## Blinky (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't want Junas to die just like that .


----------



## Farih (Jun 12, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> So, any predictions for what's coming up next? Do you think Junas will be killed by sunlight? (It'd be a good demonstration of what actually happens to people with *cores when put in the sun*, at least.)



I wanna see this.  It was brought up for the first time in a while, so I'm hoping we get an answer to this question.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok so we have test experiments 1,3,5,6,7 

All of which seem to be high tier. I wonder what 2, and 4 will be like and if there are any past 7.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Man whats with all the one piece hate jeez....

Psyren is good, but im sure it will end after all the whole experiments have been defeated, i really cant see how it can continue after that, its like FMA, main villians are already established and once they die they so will the manga, so this manga probably wont last more then 4-5 years from now imo, and i dont think it has a great potential then what we have already seen.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 13, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Ok so we have test experiments 1,3,5,6,7
> 
> All of which seem to be high tier. I wonder what 2, and 4 will be like and if there are any past 7.



Isn't there also a number 8?  I think the total was eight Grigori.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Psyren is far from over, Miroku Amagi is not the final villain. It was hinted that theirs a even more powerful being than Miroku, A.K.A Uroboros alien thing. Don't forget about oboro he can be the final villain. I think their were 9 test subjects.


----------



## Penance (Jun 13, 2010)

Who said Grigori went from 1-10?  I am...Grigori patient Zero...


PFFFFFFFT.....Just kidding; Psyren is SO much better than that...


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 13, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Psyren is far from over, Miroku Amagi is not the final villain. It was hinted that theirs a even more powerful being than Miroku, A.K.A Uroboros alien thing. Don't forget about oboro he can be the final villain. I think their were 9 test subjects.



Yup you are right I checked. There are nine in total. 1-3 were the first project until Grana trashed it. Then the second coming was 4-9.

The researchers ended up focusing on 5-7.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 13, 2010)

Asuka was a let down.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 13, 2010)

BlaZeR said:


> Asuka was a let down.



What are you talking about and who are you again? Asuka is very awesome, you thought he was suppose to defeat junas or something? Lol hell no, i don't expect any root member beating junas atm. Asuka was able to do damage to junas something ageha and shao couldn't have done, imo thats impressive.

Why are people talking about One piece on this tread, Who are these people o_O?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 13, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Psyren is far from over, Miroku Amagi is not the final villain. It was hinted that theirs a even more powerful being than Miroku, A.K.A Uroboros alien thing. Don't forget about oboro he can be the final villain. I think their were 9 test subjects.




I was thinking about that the other day. You still have Oboro, the Uroboros and Grigori. I would love to see the government organization Grigori become a main villain in the present and starting snatching up wise and root members. Grigori likely has psi-users under its control and anti-psi weaponry. It could be very darker than black-esque.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 13, 2010)

^That could be be very possible. 03 was a former government assassin and numbers 4,8 and 9 are unaccounted. Factor in stuff like the anti-trance surgery...

Question, wasn't the organisation also called by another name? I remember it was very long.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 13, 2010)

I thought Ageha's dad's power was just to do whatever the hell he wanted within that radius.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 13, 2010)

this nova reminded me of Lees 5th Gate and ura renge from naruto (man, I cant believe I still remember the name of the technique).. it even had the nosebleed.

btw I doubt he could do whatever he wanted, cause he should have just made junas explode or have a heartattack and heal ageha while he is at it.

I cant see the difference between nova and a random psy ability, if it wouldnt have said this was something new, I would have guessed this is just another form of burst and rise.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, Grigori is short for the _Ministry of Education, Culture, Sports, Science and Technology Ability Development Research Bureau, the Unusual Mentality and Nervous System Section_.

I forgot about Iba using anti-trance on Ama. I would like to see some sentinels like in x-men.

I would like to see someone with a pee-wee's playhouse realm.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 13, 2010)

I would like to see a trance user from WISE.. maybe Bonfire?

trance is underused.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 13, 2010)

Trance is used quite often, just not in combat.


----------



## Penance (Jun 13, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> this nova reminded me of Lees 5th Gate and ura renge from naruto (man, I cant believe I still remember the name of the technique).. it even had the nosebleed.
> 
> btw I doubt he could do whatever he wanted, cause he should have just made junas explode or have a heartattack and heal ageha while he is at it.
> 
> I cant see the difference between nova and a random psy ability, if it wouldnt have said this was something new, I would have guessed this is just another form of burst and rise.



I'm sure Nova will be better explained once Ageha is healed...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 13, 2010)

Its announced that psyren will be getting a light novel.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 13, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Yeah, Grigori is short for the _Ministry of Education, Culture, Sports, Science and Technology Ability Development Research Bureau, the Unusual Mentality and Nervous System Section_.
> 
> I forgot about Iba using anti-trance on Ama. I would like to see some sentinels like in x-men.
> 
> I would like to see someone with a pee-wee's playhouse realm.



A mindfuck realm ? That would be awesome .


----------



## Penance (Jun 13, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Its announced that psyren will be getting a light novel.



Oho...


----------



## Garfield (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, Ageha's dad was just way too...anti climactic...

And the Shao incident...I mean really.


I love this manga, it's going all kinds of wrong, it's so fresh from the other manga


----------



## Robin (Jun 13, 2010)

Ageha and his buddies from the past are still so weak, they've only used psy powers for a couple of months or so, right? If they survived and met themselves in the future, they'd probably be a match to the WISE.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 13, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> this nova reminded me of Lees 5th Gate and ura renge from naruto (man, I cant believe I still remember the name of the technique).. it even had the nosebleed.



no bringing fail in my psyren thread.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> no bringing fail in my psyren thread.



Yeesh it's just a comparison chill .


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 13, 2010)

old naruto was no fail, the gaara vs lee fight was win and so was that technique.

but whatever...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 13, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> old naruto was no fail, the gaara vs lee fight was win and so was that technique.
> 
> but whatever...



i barely remember part 1 naruto. but you have a point. though rock lee is fodder later so..


----------



## Blinky (Jun 13, 2010)

Rock Lee is awesome but I don't see what alll that has to do with Psyren... 

Anyone think the Junas vs Asuka fight ended a bit too abruptly ?


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah, the ending was a bit lackluster, I wanted junas to cut asuka in half inside his pocket dimension..


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah, the fight was too short. Its nice that Hiryuu returned, but him saving the day from Junas, when he couldn't deal with shiner, would be absurd. I guess we'll just have to wait till spoilers come out. I hope Odo shows up next chapter.

Edit: I forgot Junas is severely injured, so it's possible.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 13, 2010)

I can't remember who Odo is .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 13, 2010)

The guy with the club that looks like snake-eyes from G.I Joe. He broke Kyle's cube that was blocking the exit.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 13, 2010)

the scourge with the pole^^

so Amamiya VS Odo next?


----------



## Farih (Jun 13, 2010)

Ehh, I think Ageha is knocked out for a while and won't be battling anytime soon (an Amamiya intervention would be nice).  Those that's just my speculation.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah, what could Ageha do in that condition, choke Junas with his insides?

but I wonder if Tatsuo and Hiryuu will be enough to scare away Junas..


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 13, 2010)

I would hope so, Ama needs a fight. I think she's only had one fight.

So anybody think the light novel is a baby to getting an anime?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 13, 2010)

Psyren should get an anime .


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 13, 2010)

imo psyren shouldnt get an anime yet, maybe a couple of years latter.. its too early yet.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 13, 2010)

A couple of years? Psyren should get an anime by next spring.


----------



## Farih (Jun 13, 2010)

The ch. 150 mark would be good to start an anime...But at least it's headed in the right direction with the light novel.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 13, 2010)

I want me a Psyren anime an i want it now!!!!!!!! 

What is this light novel you speak of?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 13, 2010)

By next spring psyren would be around 160 chapters.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> By next spring psyren would be around 160 chapters.



So by next spring psyren should have an anime?


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 13, 2010)

exactly what is a light novel? is it writen by the mangaka? a side story or something?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 13, 2010)

wiki said:
			
		

> A light novel (ライトノベル, raito noberu?) is a style of Japanese novel primarily targeting Junior High and High School demographics.



I've only read a couple light novels. All of which were spice and wolf. 

I believe it should. The light novel announcement was made in this weeks WSJ. By the way, for those who have forgotten or didn't know, psyren gets a color page this week. I really hope its junas who's on the color page and not hiryuu and co.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 13, 2010)

I want Grana or Dohlaki on the colour page, I want to know what colour grana hair is.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 13, 2010)

I hope Junas's armour isn't all bright and colourful .


----------



## Farih (Jun 13, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I hope Junas's armour isn't all bright and colourful .



ughh, that would completely ruin this fight for me...


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 13, 2010)

I bet Junas has a pink armour  

and Grana should have a rainbow hair, would totally fit him


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 13, 2010)

That reminds me Grana will likely be on the next volume, which comes out in the first week of july, so we should get the cover the last week of June. So we'll know if Grana has rainbow hair soon.


----------



## Penance (Jun 13, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Psyren should get an anime .





Kell?gem said:


> imo psyren shouldnt get an anime yet, maybe a couple of years latter.. its too early yet.



Hrm...I wonder what the fillers would be like...


----------



## Blinky (Jun 13, 2010)

It would most likely cop out when it catchs up to the manga .


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think it's time we have a discussion on Nova psi. 

I think Nova is a great power up for the members of root. This way root members can raise their psi powers without a core. This guy may be a good example.
Link removed
Link removed

That guy just kept pushing his limits, I think their is no limit to how far Nova can increase their psi it's up to the user to handle the strain on their brain and body. It's something like kaioken and 8 gates but 8 gates has a limit and kaioken doesn't.


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 14, 2010)

i thought nova psi was a onetime deal sort of thing


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 14, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> i thought nova psi was a onetime deal sort of thing



Nope it's the fourth psi mention by yoshina's father Asuka. It's like a power up, for example goku's kaioken, you get a massive power boost for a short period of time, but suffers serious damage when it ends.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got back from a vacation. 4 days of no internet. The lack of Psyren and the FMA final chapter was killing me 

Asuka went down rather fast but the chapter was good regardless. Glad to see that Junas isn't hurt as bad as the spoilers led me to believe.

I wonder what kind of experiments they'll do to Marie 



BuRNiCe44 said:


> I think it's time we have a discussion on Nova psi.
> 
> I think Nova is a great power up for the members of root. This way root members can raise their psi powers without a core. This guy may be a good example.
> Link removed
> ...



I doubt Nova is something that just amps up your power. It's probably gonna be a whole new kind of power itself.

Oh and i'm predicting it now that Miroku has already mastered it.



BuRNiCe44 said:


> Nope it's the fourth psi mention by yoshina's father Asuka. It's like a power up, it's like kaioken you get a massive power boost for a short period of time, but suffers serious damage when it ends.



Your talking as if you know what Nova is.

It's only a concept right now. We don't know if Asuka even knows how to use it


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 14, 2010)

Junas said quote* It's amazing how someone can rapidly increase their psi without illumina forge. So we know for a fact Nova increases their psi Tenacious Lee. I been to almost every forum their is about psyren an i reviewed what their thoughts were about Nova psi and junas said it right there in chapter 122 Nova rapidly increases their psi. Link removed

I believe this is the key for Ageha an co to fight equally with the wise.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 14, 2010)

That doesn't prove that Asuka was using Nova. The only facts we get from that is that Asuka is really strong

He merely said that Nova exists, we don't know if he knows how to use it.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 14, 2010)

Why are you denying the facts Tenacious Lee? Asuka told junas what he just did 

Link removed 
It's funny like everytime i post you got to disagree, do you have a problem with me? It's like you didn't even read the chapter.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 14, 2010)

Perhaps, the sphere that surrounded Asuka is the Nova psi. Asuka does call it the Star Area or something, after all. It could be that Nova is an area within which the psychic's power is amped up or something. Hell, it could be the next stage of the Burst Stream that Shao invented. Or maybe Burst Stream is a sub-technique of Nova.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 14, 2010)

Just read the chapter and now I'm angry. wtf is this shit? Asuka bowing to Junas?! 

Nah just kidding. Good chapter and I can't believe Vigo came back just to get Marie. What a fucking rapist. Shao and Ageha need to go kick his ass.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 14, 2010)

I thought maybe with Nova people who originally didnt have psy powers can tap them from an alternate source like the universe or something? just thinking loud..

what would be the point of Nova boosting your general psy powers? ..would be pretty boring and dont see why would it be a new type of psy if it just strengthen your burst.

I like Vigos obsession toward Marie, its funny. and why rapist, maybe he is waithing for Maries consent


----------



## Farih (Jun 14, 2010)

We're not gonna get rape in this manga...Though more experimenting on Marie = More Rage from Shao


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't know if this has been asked, but what does _Tensura_ mean?


----------



## Junas (Jun 14, 2010)

I had been away from this thread after a couple of days being busy. As for the chapter, it was very good! I liked the introduction of the new psi power, Nova. I hope that we will see more of it to come in the future. I wonder if the drifters would get this knowledge back to the present and significantly change it? I would be interested in whether WISE already knows about it or not. If not, then WISE of the present would be screwed if Ageha or anyone else managed to use and control it immensely.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 15, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> I thought maybe with Nova people who originally didnt have psy powers can tap them from an alternate source like the universe or something? just thinking loud..
> 
> what would be the point of Nova boosting your general psy powers? ..would be pretty boring and dont see why would it be a new type of psy if it just strengthen your burst.
> 
> I like Vigos obsession toward Marie, its funny. and why rapist, maybe he is waithing for Maries consent


Did you see what Asuka did to Junas? That was more than a simple power boost. He was able to block/deflect Junas' attack and seal more than 50% of Junas' burst power and manipulate gravity. 
And kidnappers don't wait for your consent. They just take what they want hence being kidnappers. :/
If he wants Marie's cherry he'll take it. 



Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I don't know if this has been asked, but what does _Tensura_ mean?


It's the name given to Grana's burst power. Translator's note says it means "heavenly carnage." 


Junas said:


> I had been away from this thread after a couple of days being busy. As for the chapter, it was very good! I liked the introduction of the new psi power, Nova. I hope that we will see more of it to come in the future. I wonder if the drifters would get this knowledge back to the present and significantly change it? I would be interested in whether WISE already knows about it or not. If not, then WISE of the present would be screwed if Ageha or anyone else managed to use and control it immensely.


Psi powers are weaker in the present so Nova wouldn't be as strong in the present but yeah it'd still be quite a threat and of course if it's another category of psi then at least one of the main characters will be good at it. Probably Ageha will get his Dad to teach him it.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 15, 2010)

Yellow said:


> And kidnappers don't wait for your consent. They just take what they want hence being kidnappers. :/
> If he wants Marie's cherry he'll take it.



oh come on, kidnapers =/= rapers.

even thought Vigo doesnt look like a gentlemen..


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 16, 2010)

Ongoing translation for chapter 123 spoilers


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 16, 2010)

Who is Odo? 


*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



I'm reading the psyren thread on mangahelpers, and its seems Odo knows Ageha and Ama. Odo stopped Ageha from bleeding. Who is he? Some are speculating its Oboro, a subordinate of Oboro or Takechi, the cop who interviewed Ageha the third time he returned from the future.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 16, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Ongoing translation for chapter 123 spoilers





Spoilers for 123 are out already? Bloody hell. I wish the raw for 122 was out...


*Spoiler*: __ 



On the script though, Elmore Gran-gran!!!


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 16, 2010)

In English though, right? I pretty much abhor reading translations...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 16, 2010)

Heh, its a moot point afterall. Found the raw at Mangahead. 

Turned out to be a quick read. Asuka's ability is interesting though. Its not just gravity manipulation. It sounds more like he can control various elements within his psi sphere. Junas does say, "You can even manipulate gravity", meaning that Asuka was also causing different effects. Not to mention the gravity increase was a gradual effect, instead of the usual instant effects. Pretty neat.


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

about 123 i thinik i'll wait for more spoilers


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 16, 2010)

2ch/Mangahelpers said:
			
		

> Author for the novel is SOW (author of Shiritsu El Nino Gakuen series)
> Compiled of a lot of secret episodes of popular character that can only be read in the novel.
> Candidate for the story ?
> 1. The story of the Brain Beast until they came to Amakusa
> ...



Cannon filler for an anime.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 16, 2010)

> 3. Abyss and Ageha 1-day date



...

This would be glorious...:33 

EDIT: Translation is finished. .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 16, 2010)

I would really like to see the back story on the brain beast. This would bump them up from fodder to lesser villians. If this is the first in a series of light novels, what's the time table for other releases? Does anybody read any of the other Jump light novels? If so, what is the time between releases? Lastly, the color page has nothing to do with the current events, so it gets a thumbs down.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 16, 2010)

It's supposed to be released around September.


----------



## Penance (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Guess it's a tie....


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



No, the bet will continue  until they meet again. Next arc? 

Oh, and I think Odo's suit allows him to be exposed o the sun.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 16, 2010)

Penance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's a tie....




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, indeed...

Oh yes, I believe Granny's time is drawing near.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 16, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> ...
> 
> This would be glorious...:33
> 
> EDIT: Translation is finished. .



Odd...  I found that both interesting and disappointing.  I'm confused 

EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



How's it a tie?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No clear defeat by either party.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol I remember _that_.  What I'm asking is how you guys knew?  I didn't see any post of spoilers...


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 16, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I remember _that_.  What I'm asking is how you guys knew?  I didn't see any post of spoilers...




*Spoiler*: __ 




We are part of the hivemind .

Actually, the spoilers were being translated ongoing so there was only a link. Here is the fully translated stuff: 





*Spoiler*: __ 




Verificationending
Source:2ch.net
Credits: Z5MECX360
Cカラー　雨宮・フレ・マリー三人です

艶やかにーー
三輪の花、薫る。
Colour page shows the girl Trio Amamiya, Marie and Fu.
Brilliantly, the flowers in bloom scents all around.

ＣＡＬＬ，１２３　”太陽”
Call 123 : Sun

タツオの銃が
曇天を貫き
光をーーー！！
Protuding the dark sky, was Tatsuo's gun-!!

溶ける（蒸発？）する禁人種達・・・
禁人種『キャアア』『ピギィィ』
Tavoos melting (evaporating) away...
Tavoo : "Kyaaaa!" "Pikiiiii"

イルミナを押さえるジュナス・・・
クサカベ『こら　いけるで・・・！！バンバン撃ったれタツオ！！！』
ジュナス『が・・・ッ』
Junas hand pressing hard on the Illumina on his chest....
Kusakabe : Hah, things are going our way...!! Shoot! More of that Tatsuo!!!
Junas : Gah....

手から・・・
ジュナス『ぐううッ』
From his hands...
Junas : Guuuh!

周囲を・・・
ジュナス『かアアアアッ！！！』
Amassing strength...
Junas : Haaah!!!

吹き飛ぶ飛鳥・・・
チチ『アゲハ！！！』
Asuka sent flying...
Dad : Ageha!!!

爆風に巻き込まれるアゲハ・・・
チチ『アゲハー！！！』
And the explosive forces reaches Ageha...
Dad : Ageha-!!!

出口方向に歩くジュナス・・・
ジュナス《撤退しろ！！》《高濃度の汚染だ！！！》《イルミナが機能しなくなる》《撤退しろデルボロ！！》
Junas approaching direction of exit...
Junas : Retreat!! High concentration pollution!!! Illumina is not functioning here!! Delboro retreat now!!!


カイルと格闘中のデルボロ・・・
デルボロ『どうやらここまでのようだ　・・・久しぶりに楽しかった　－－いずれ決着はつける』
カイル『まてよ　この野郎！！！』
Delboro still in battle with Kyle...
Delboro : That's all now... It's nice matching up with you - we'll decide who's the better one someday!
Kyle : Wait, damn!!!

撤退するデルボロ・・・
カイル『クソッッ』
Delboro escaped...
Kyle : Shit!!

上空から周辺を伺うヒリュー達・・・
クサカベ『にしたって数が多すぎる！！タツオじゃカバーしきれんは！！』
ヒリョー『あのビルの周囲だけでも光で囲むんだ！！』
Kiryuu & co still up the sky...
Kusakabe : There are too many down there!! Tatsuo alone can't expose them all!!
Hiryuu : Even if we can't finish all, at least let's make sure the surrounding of that building gets lit up!!

燃える禁人種・・・
フレ『クックック　おるわおるわ　ウジャウジャと・・・！！　飛んで火にいるカスの虫とはこのこっちゃ　お前ら全員もやし尽くしたるわ』
クサカベ『うおおなんやあのパワー！！！　ハイパー強いであの味方ァ！！！』
フレ『燃え尽きろォ・・・　』
Tavoos burning...
Fu : Kukuku...... This is nice, scream and scream more...!! Every single one of you should turn to ash just like now insects catching fire should!
Kusakabe : Uwow that power! We've hyper strong people supporting us!!
Fu : Up in ash now....

ヴぁあん《みんな・・・！！マリーさんが・・・！！！》
フレ『その声は・・・ヴァン！！？』
ヴぁあん『マリーさんが・・・！！Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅに攫われました・・・！！！』
フレ『何処に！！！？』
Van : (Everyone....!! Marie's got...!!!)
Fu : That voice.... Van!!?
Van : Marie, she....! The WISE took her....!!!
Fu : Where!!!?

叫ぶフレデリカ（サラマンドラ）・・・
フレ『マリーは何処！！！』

Screaming Federica (Salamandra)....
Fu : Where are you Marie!!!

860 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/06/16(水) 15:59:17 ID:Z5MECX360

爆風が晴れる・・・中からアゲハとオドが・・・
チチ『アゲハーー！！』
オド『止血はしておいた　・・・あまりつまらないところで死なないでくれ　ここからが面白くなるんだから』
The explosion debris settled.... In it was Odo and Ageha...
Dad : Ageha-!!
Odo : I've stopped the bleeding... Don't die unnecessarily in random places like this! Things are just beginning to get interesting here!

オドのアップ・・・
オド『キミに伝えにここまで来たんだ　「舞台は用意しておく」と』
アゲハ『・・・！　お前は・・・！！』
オド『じゃあ・・・　また会える時を楽しみにしておくよ』
アゲハ『待て！！！』
Odo, close-up...
Odo : I've come to tell you this - that "The stage is getting set-up"...
Ageha : ...! You're...!!
Odo : That's all for now... Look forward to meeting you again!
Ageha : Wait!!!

山頂から周囲を見渡すジュナス達・・・鬼瀬がマリーお姫様抱っこ・・・マリー気を失ってます・・・
ジュナス『奴らめ・・・　汚染区域を拡大されている・・・　この一帯の神経制御塔のコントロールをチェックしろ』
デルボロ『マスクを使ってもう一度攻めますか』
ジュナス『・・・いや　マスクは無駄だな・・・　ここの太陽光汚染はすでに島原を軽く超えている　一旦帰還する』
Junas & co on hill top nearby... Vigo carrying Marie with both arms... She was still unconcious...
Junas : This ... They've widen the pollution zone... Check the controls of the Neuro Towers around!
Delboro : Shall we invade again after equipping with mask?
Junas : .....No, that'll be useless too... The sunlight pollution here far exceeds what we saw in Shimabara. Just go back for now!

タツオとクサカベ二人地上に・・・
クサカベ『その辺でええわ　タツオ　隠れるで　神経制御塔が機能しとらんからな・・・　破れた膜は　しばらく生んだ傷口のように勝手に拡がっていくハズや　ヒリューが戻るんを待とうや』
Tatsuo and Kusakabe on the ground...
Kusakabe: Just stop here, Tatsuo - the Neuro Tower is not effecting.... And the broken membrane will still expand a little like wonds does! Wait for Kiyruu to come back!

ヒリョー『ーー夜科　やっぱりここにいたのはお前達だったか』
アゲハ『ヒリュー・・・！！　無事だったか・・・！！』
ヒリョー『まァな　・・・こっちの状況は良くないようだな』
アゲハ『・・・ああ　悪い　ーー猛烈に悪い』
Hiryuu : ....Yoshina! So the ones here are really you all!
Ageha : Hiryuu...!! You're alright...!!
Hiryuu : Well..... You are the one who don't look fine!
Ageha : .....Yeah bad..... Very bad...


安堵の根の住民達・・・
フレ『マリーを助けに行く・・・！！　アンタがなんと言おうとアタシは行く！！』
シャオ『ああ僕も行く！』

Root residents relaxed...
Fu : We've got to go and save Marie...!! No matter what you say I'm going!!
Shao : Yes I'm going too!

ベットに寝込むエルモア・・・カイルとヴァン・・・雨宮・・・
カイル『ーーーー・・・おい　何だよ　ヴァン　治らないってどーゆーことだよ・・・？』
エルモア『もうええよ　ヴァン』
Elmore lying on bed.... Beside was Kyle and Van... Amamiya...
Kyle : ......Oi, Van! Why have you not healed Granny yet...!?
Elmore : It's enough, Van...

ヴぁあん『！！』
エルモア『仰山生きた』
Van : !!
Elmore : I've reached the end of my road.

エルモアの
命の灯が、今・・・！？
Elmore's light of candle, now....!?





*Spoiler*: __ 



So no realisation that they lost more than Marie?  Welp, you have to spread out the bad news over chapters time.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 16, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, my disappointment just doubled.  One Kyle vs. Delboro gets interrupted til another time (that's really just nitpicking), Amamiya doesn't get a fight (that actually pisses me off!), Odo is really someone we might know (I don't even know why I disliked this).  I... I think I may have actually been the fist arc I don't like as a whole...  I'm disappointed in my disappointment 

Hopefully, the next part of this call saves this mission altogether for


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just realized Ama only got to fight tavoo. So what was the purpose of getting a sword?


----------



## Junas (Jun 16, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized Ama only got to fight tavoo. So what was the purpose of getting a sword?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm guessing it's for to own fodder?  

I'm hoping she will get her spotlight soon enough. It has been too long since we saw a proper fight for her.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 16, 2010)

Psyren is looking great, great story plot, great character development, great drawings, original abilities and some copy from x men xD, psyren just got licensed by Viz and now it got a light novel. It seems psyren getting extremely popular, i think it's because psyren plot is so freaking awesome!


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 16, 2010)

Pictures:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gabe (Jun 16, 2010)

chapter looks very interesting


----------



## Blinky (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Granny's time is up eh ?


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not too sure what to make of this chapter besides the fact that it is about what I expected and necessary for the plot to progress. Odo's identity is what interests me the most, though it doesn't seem like we get any clues. There are not that many people about who Odo actually could be and the list of characters is pretty short.

P.S. 

Amamiya, please be useful again at some point, dear. Thanks.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2010)

Hat Hair said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Think of it this way, everyone ran in the opposite direction of Amamiya .

I think the other had a gaft with Odo, he simply didn't know what to do with him after the events with junas, debora, and the rest of scourage he simply ran out of the time he set for the arc. Though i don't mind him turning out to be like tatsou.


----------



## Junas (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am going out on a limb and say that Odo is probably one of Ageha's friends at the beginning, like the first chapter. A remote chance would be Kagetora. (fat chance, I know) And that would not make sense if he was besides Junas the whole time...


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 17, 2010)

Why can't Odo be Oboro.

He was "revived" to be a different person.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 17, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Why can't Odo be Oboro.
> 
> He was "revived" to be a different person.



That may actually be possible. Oboro may be invading the Wise by impersonating one of the members.


----------



## Penance (Jun 17, 2010)

Vent The Front said:


> That may actually be possible. Oboro may be invading the Wise by impersonating one of the members.



Or it could be Matsuri...


----------



## Blinky (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm terrible with names so this conversation is confusing to me


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 17, 2010)

How could it be Oboro? Didn't Delboro already state that all scourge members were test subjects? 

What series is vent the front sig/avi from?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 17, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> How could it be Oboro? Didn't Delboro already state that all scourge members were test subjects?



I forgot about that. I guess that rules out Oboro then.



> What series is vent the front sig/avi from?



Its from the To Aru Majutsu no Index light novels. Novel 13 is what the picture is from.

edit, and now Im using a Kabuto set.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 17, 2010)

Penance said:


> Or it could be Matsuri...



Body profile doesn't, ahah fit.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't really imagine any of the obvious people being Odo... None of the body types really fit nor does Odo's style. He has to be really proficient to be able to do to Kyle's Material High what he did and I do not see that being Oboro, though we have even less of an idea about how he has developed than with Hiryuu. Given the nature of PSI though there could be numerous explanations that could allow any of the above to be possible. Someone new would be nice, but then I guess there would be less impact.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool new Kabuto set. Is that from a psyren pimping project?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 18, 2010)

Finally caught up today. I feel accomplished.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey guys, new chapter is out: totally unphased

Good transition chapter, the author knows his way around.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2010)

Not a bad chapter. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't understand the retreat though. What caused it exactly?

And the Raiden ripoff caught me off guard. Any thoughts on who he is?


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 18, 2010)

The drawings was amazing for this chapter, i mean amazing!!!!!!!!!
Odo look like haze from haze the game on ps3 lol.


----------



## cbus05 (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think Psyren gets enough credit for it's art. It's nothing terribly unique, but it's always top notch in terms of quality. 




It's funny, because just like the rest of Psyren, the art isn't anything completely new or groundbreaking, but it's simply top quality, consistent, and good.


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 18, 2010)

Good chapter. But exactly did Junas, and the others with those orbs in them, survive and evade the sunlight? I wasnt sure what Junas actually did.

Obo, or that dude who saved Ageha was interesting... wonder how that will play out.

And Hiryuu  I like Tatsuo's new gun, wonder if he always had that ability?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 18, 2010)

Darth said:


> Not a bad chapter.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tatsuo opened a big hole in the sky, letting sunlight bath the whole area, burning tons of tavoos and forcing Judas and his underlings to retrat due high "pollution"





*Spoiler*: __ 



About the masked scourge... He could be a lot of people, he could be someone we know that is impersonating Odo somehow. If he really is a spy the guy is awesome. I would bet in Oboro, because he stopped Ageha's bleeding, that could be some kind of cure psy.
It could be Kagetora, he and Matsuri could be planning something or gathering intel about the wise. Could be some other drifter or survivor of Shimabara


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 18, 2010)

Junas faced direct sunlight and managed to get away. Awesome.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jun 18, 2010)

In which chapter was it revealed that the masked scourge's name is Odo?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 18, 2010)

When the Scourge got past Kyle, Delboro called them all by name.


----------



## .access timeco. (Jun 18, 2010)

Since the masked guy appeared, I was high under the impression it was Oboro. But I thought it was just because I really like him, so I wanted the guy back soon 

Now, with Ageha recognizing his voice and the whole "stop bleeding thing", I am believing it even more (fuck it what Delboro said before, there could be an exception). Although I have to admit the you don't really need healing powers to stop bleedings.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 18, 2010)

I just read the chapter . 

lol Kyle vs Delboro was a draw .


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2010)

That cover was pretty hot.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 18, 2010)

Nothing much really happened in this chapter, stuff is winding down.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 18, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Nothing much really happened in this chapter, stuff is winding down.



Well the battle ended ... That was enough really .


----------



## Random Member (Jun 18, 2010)

That chapter cover...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 18, 2010)

I guess next week they'll do a head count and realize they're a few dozen root civilian short. Was it stated how many people were living in root before the invasion? So granny will die or take a nap next week and the rescue party will assemble to rescue Marie and the others. Oh, and I forgot about Barry. What's he up to?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 18, 2010)

@Barry, completely and utterly paralysed. Worst case- his brain has completely shut down and he's dead. Amamiya would be useful for any mindprobing as it looks like Granny can't do it.

@Population, I think it was a few hundred (Maybe 500?).


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 18, 2010)

I had to go back and reread chapter 120. Haru doesn't mention if his attacked killed Barry, so we'll just have to wait and see. 

If Barry is dead would Ama be able to probe his mind? Can trance work on a corpse?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 18, 2010)

No I think there would have to be some brain function for it to work (I should have clarified that I meant if Barry isn't dead). OTOH someone with psy involving corpses would be interesting.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 18, 2010)

great chapter...mysterious guy...grrr...

but seriously, with all this timeline stuff, granny elmore would die now...but in another timeline, she would be alive., right?

and as for hiryuu, is this the same hiryuu from the one they left in the future last time???


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 18, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Cool new Kabuto set. Is that from a psyren pimping project?



Thanks. And no, it isn't. I found the stock for the set on Pixiv.



Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Hey guys, new chapter is out: totally unphased
> 
> Good transition chapter, the author knows his way around.



Awesome, Going to check it out now.


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2010)

Chapter was good, can't wait for the rescue arc, i hope not turning into another clone of bleach's rescue arcs (example like with the Orihime one)


----------



## Shade (Jun 18, 2010)

Nah, I'm a bit disappointed it's going to be the rescue-alternate-love-interest arc that Bleach has overused, but I have faith this mangaka's gonna write it a lot better.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 18, 2010)

Blade said:


> Chapter was good, can't wait for the rescue arc, i hope not turning into another clone of bleach's rescue arcs (example like with the Orihime one)





It depends, I think the mangaka can pull of a good rescue arc


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2010)

Shade said:


> Nah, I'm a bit disappointed it's going to be the rescue-alternate-love-interest arc that Bleach has overused, but I have faith this mangaka's gonna write it a lot better.



nothing wrong with a rescue arc. bleach rescue arc suffered from.

pointless villains
the person they were rescuing wasn't in any actual danger
the people that went on this mission where hopeless fodder
invading the capitol of hollowdom was no more difficult than stealing a  car with the keys left in the ignition


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 18, 2010)

I wanna make another Psyren bet and I think this will be interesting.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 18, 2010)

Rescue arcs are only a pain to me when it's a character I really like that got captured because it means they'll be inactive for a while .


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 18, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I wanna make another Psyren bet and I think this will be interesting.



What is it you want to bet?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2010)

most shonen mangas have a rescue arc so we should have expected it. but i think it will be good we may see oboro again and maybe matsuri when they rescue marie and the others. chapter was interesting wonder who the guy that saved ageha was.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 18, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> What is it you want to bet?



Will A) Ageha get a random powerup.
or B) Will Ageha use his brains to learn a new powerful abillity

This is shounen, and it is, a rescue arc


----------



## Blinky (Jun 18, 2010)

Think of a better bet


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2010)

the bet should be who thinks oboro or matsuri will appear soon and how they will help.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 18, 2010)

I can do that.

Who do you think will apear next. 

A) Oboro
B) Matsuri
C) Kagetora

The rules are it has to be in the future. The present doesn't count.  An the bet doesn't only follow the current arc. The bet stays until atleast one of these characters appear next.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 18, 2010)

^That works.

So what are the rules?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 18, 2010)

I can't imagine Kagetora and Matsuri not reappearing together since they disappeared at the same time. Maybe Matsuri and Kagetoa should be option B and lady Q could be added to the list as option C. Just a thought.


Oh, and the talk about bleach rescue is starting to get annoying. Almost every current shonen jump series that is over 100 chapters has had a rescue arc. Why do people keep bringing up bleach?


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 18, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> ^That works.
> 
> So what are the rules?



Well ok,

It can't be forshadowed. It has to be confirmed/100 % appearence. 

If it so happens two characters appear at the same time. Then we will have a tie breaker. Lets say Kagetora and Oboro appear in the same chapter.

If Kagetora appears in the panel before Oboro. The Kagetora pickers. Win. Its a first come first serve kinda thing. 

The winner gets to gloat and all the people in the bet rep him and a good pat on the back.

The losers of course rep, but have to put in there sig. "I have been shamed by "Insert Character who won the bet here"

I can change some things if needed. 

Also it has to be in the future. The present doesn't count. Like if Ageha and Amamiya return to the present. If we see Kagetora or Matsuri. It doesn't count.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 18, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I can't imagine Kagetora and Matsuri not reappearing together since they disappeared at the same time. Maybe Matsuri and Kagetoa should be option B and lady Q could be added to the list as option C. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Oh, and the talk about bleach rescue is starting to get annoying. Almost every current shonen jump series that is over 100 chapters has had a rescue arc. Why do people keep bringing up bleach?



I think because the two major arcs in Bleach were both rescue arcs and they both went for years.

So in people's minds, rescue arc = Bleach


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 18, 2010)

Ageha's father suddenly being decent in the future=meh. 
I would have prefferred if he had not appeared. I also disliked him having an ability that was kinda similar but different from his sons.

 Junas with all his hype was also kinda a let down. He could of at least slice the place in half or something with his sword. I mean, he penetrated straight down there, after all. Finally, it was kinda superfunky that with a character like Shiner, assuming he still exist in the future, that he would not be part of any invasion/attack force. His ability is essentially the single best for capturing or hit and run tactics.......

 and to suddenly have that phasers guy be alive.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I can't imagine Kagetora and Matsuri not reappearing together since they disappeared at the same time. Maybe Matsuri and Kagetoa should be option B and lady Q could be added to the list as option C. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Oh, and the talk about bleach rescue is starting to get annoying. Almost every current shonen jump series that is over 100 chapters has had a rescue arc. *Why do people keep bringing up bleach?*



If you read Bleach you should know why.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 19, 2010)

Blade said:


> If you read Bleach you should know why.



I do.	

Why no mention of the Enies lobby arc?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 19, 2010)

^Is that One Piece? I haven't read up to that then.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, the story arc is in one piece.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I do.
> 
> Why no mention of the Enies lobby arc?





Marie=Possibly Orihime


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 19, 2010)

Blade said:


> Marie=Possibly Orihime



Wtf this is why I said don't bring your fail manga into one piece should have shot this bullshit down a page ago.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

If the author manage to write the rescue arc as good as his other arcs then there is no prob to worry.


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2010)

I really wouldn't mind a rescue arc at this point as it would mean the good guys finally make a move against the bad guys instead of continually hiding and running. I can imagine it will be a lot more tense seeing as they will be in enemy territory.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 19, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I really wouldn't mind a rescue arc at this point as it would mean the good guys finally make a move against the bad guys instead of continually hiding and running. I can imagine it will be a lot more tense seeing as they will be in enemy territory.



True they never really had the balls to invade enemy territory now they have no choice .


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I really wouldn't mind a rescue arc at this point as it would mean the good guys finally make a move against the bad guys instead of continually hiding and running. I can imagine it will be a lot more tense seeing as they will be in enemy territory.



Tense/Agony; and lot of Action= the keys to play this arc well.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 19, 2010)

I wonder if we'll be getting more wise fodder or will it just be main and supporting characters already introduced?

Are we going to get volume 12 cover this week or next week? Volume 12 will likely consist of chapters 99-107. So it'll end with the conclusion of Yusuka's arc. I think the cover will be Grana, Miroku, Ageha, Amamiya, Yusuka and maybe Iba.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

Odo will play major role i suppose, idk i think under the mask is someone very familiar we know.


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2010)

We have climbed up the ranks of the commanders pretty much every arc so I wouldn't be surprised if we finally see Grana. He's who i'm most looking forward to seeing, what with his fight against whatshisname being probably my favourite part of Psyren.

Good god my memory is shot to shit today


----------



## perman07 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Why no mention of the Enies lobby arc?


Maybe because Enies Lobby is about more than a damsel in distress and actually features a damsel with serious issues who does more than scream "Kurosaki-kun!".


----------



## Blinky (Jun 19, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Maybe because Enies Lobby is about more than a damsel in distress and actually features a damsel with serious issues who does more than scream "Kurosaki-kun!".



What are you talking about ? It's still a rescue arc .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 19, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Maybe because Enies Lobby is about more than a damsel in distress and actually features a damsel with serious issues who does more than scream "Kurosaki-kun!".



Did you even read the last few chapters? She wasn't the only person kidnapped.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 19, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> What are you talking about ? It's still a rescue arc .



First she wasn't kiddnapped she let her self go. It was a rescue arc yes but she wasn't captured. An again resuce arcs can be good varying on the Author that rights it. I'm sure the mangaka of this arc can pull it off.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 19, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> First she wasn't kiddnapped she let her self go. It was a rescue arc yes but she wasn't captured. An again resuce arcs can be good varying on the Author that rights it. I'm sure the mangaka of this arc can pull it off.



Orihime went willingly too...... 

That doesn't make a difference anyway . I think people are juyst using this as an excuse to whine, complain and bitch as usual .


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 19, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Orihime went willingly too......
> 
> That doesn't make a difference anyway . I think people are juyst using this as an excuse to whine, complain and bitch as usual .



Oh...I'm thinking of Rukia 

Its true, peoples natural instinct are to bitch and whine and downplay.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 19, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Oh...I'm thinking of Rukia
> 
> Its true, peoples natural instinct are to bitch and whine and downplay.



She went willingly too . She had already accepted her fate . Until Gin made her want to live just to make her suffering worse


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 19, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> She went willingly too . She had already accepted her fate . Until Gin made her want to live just to make her suffering worse



I need to reread bleach....


----------



## Blinky (Jun 19, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I need to reread bleach....



If you enjoy it then go ahead . 

Don't get too caught up in the hate . 


Anyway I wonder what will happen now ? Will they go back to the present soon or will the rescue arc be first ?


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd say they will go back to the present. So everyone can see that Asaga is fine. An train with Matsuri. Then come back and kick ass. 

Although I think there going to stay in the future until they save Marie


----------



## perman07 (Jun 19, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> What are you talking about ? It's still a rescue arc .


Sure, but rescue arcs don't have to be generic was my point. Which is why OP doesn't get associated with rescue arcs.



Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Did you even read the last few chapters? She wasn't the only person kidnapped.


The guy I quoted asked why Bleach was targeted while OP had Enies Lobby, and I gave my reasoning why OP's rescue arc wasn't as generic. I don't know what the last chapters has to do with what we were saying.

Anyways, Psyren will probably be able to pull off something non-generic, it's not Bleach after all


----------



## Blinky (Jun 19, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Sure, but rescue arcs don't have to be generic was my point. Which is why OP doesn't get associated with rescue arcs.
> 
> 
> The guy I quoted asked why Bleach was targeted while OP had Enies Lobby, and I gave my reasoning why OP's rescue arc wasn't as generic. I don't know what the last chapters has to do with what we were saying.
> ...



My face is sore from all the facepalms . 

Anyway please start talking about Psyren..... pwetty pwease ?


----------



## .access timeco. (Jun 19, 2010)

Enies Lobby is a very generic rescue arc. The only reason people see it as more than that is because OP is overhyped (and I am a huge OP fan, as you can see in my signature it is one of my 3 fav mangas).
Actually, the current arc of Bleach deviate much more from "just a rescue arc" than Enies Lobby.

And, well... Impel Down? The war? Arlong Park? Oda loves rescue arcs.

Every shonen mangaka loves, it seems... but I don't :/ and I can tell you I couldn't care less about Marie's fate. Let's go to the present, do your job and the future will be changed anyways, so what matter what would happen to Marie before the changes?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 19, 2010)

.access timeco. said:


> Enies Lobby is a very generic rescue arc. The only reason people see it as more than that is because OP is overhyped (and I am a huge OP fan, as you can see in my signature it is one of my 3 fav mangas).
> Actually, the current arc of Bleach deviate much more from "just a rescue arc" than Enies Lobby.
> 
> And, well... Impel Down? The war? Arlong Park? Oda loves rescue arcs.
> ...



Agree with pretty much everything here . 

Except I don't mind rescue arcs .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 19, 2010)

Some complain about an upcoming rescue arc as if a rescue arc is a bad thing. (A stigma brought on by Bleach.) People seem to forget that there have been plenty of good rescue arcs like Enies Lobby, which is why I asked why no one has mentioned Enies lobby to quell the misgivings of a rescue arc. 

Anyway, I do hope we get to see Caprico fight. I doubt we'd ever get to see her fight in the present without being instructed.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 19, 2010)

For myself, the annoyance of the rescue arc has less to do with Bleach and rescue arcs in general and more to do with Marie being completely ineffectual for the entire invasion. I do not have an issue with damsels in distress as much as I have an issue with Marie's primary significance coming from being a damsel when I have been given the impression that she is meant to be a fighter. I mean even Haruhiko got to show off. A rescue arc will be a nice change of pace and it is certainly more reasonable than Ageha's "Let's go and force future Miroku to tell us how to change the past and die painful, painful deaths" plan.



Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Anyway, I do hope we get to see Caprico fight. I doubt we'd ever get to see her fight in the present without being instructed.



If I recall correctly, Caprico is 4. It is kind of odd that we haven't seen her do much yet and I would be surprised if see Grana before her, but since she has been skipped already I don't really know. Root isn't at the level where they can take people that are Junas or above (though a training arc could change this), so this would be a good place to get her (and maybe Shiner) involved more in the story during the rescue.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 19, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> My face is sore from all the facepalms .
> 
> Anyway please start talking about Psyren..... pwetty pwease ?


Fair enough, was just responding to my respondents though.



Hat Hair said:


> For myself, the annoyance of the rescue arc has less to do with Bleach and rescue arcs in general and more to do with Marie being completely ineffectual for the entire invasion. I do not have an issue with damsels in distress as much as I have an issue with Marie's primary significance coming from being a damsel when I have been given the impression that she is meant to be a fighter. I mean even Haruhiko got to show off. A rescue arc will be a nice change of pace and it is certainly more reasonable than Ageha's "Let's go and force future Miroku to tell us how to change the past and die painful, painful deaths" plan.


I agree with you there. Particularly in shonens where female fighters suddenly have to be these weak victims for the arcs to work.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 19, 2010)

1. Bleach is awesome...It gives everything you would want from a typical shounen manga. That Kubo has even admitted he doesn't even plan too far ahead makes it even better. If your heart is pure, and you enjoy lolz, I can't see how you'd dislike bleach. It's for fun, for fun.. 

2. I think a resuce arc in psyren would be a decent change of pace. However, like 99.9% of rescues in all shounen, it will probably require ample PIS to  work.. Seriously, current Junas can basically solo the entire good guy cast:rofl Better give them a random training arc before hand, or it's just gonna be plot-power up after plot power up in the face of danger............

Also, if you consider Marie's power/personality and junk, I can see how she would be regulated to supportish help to save the non powered up people of root. In addition, I woul not call the way she was captured any sort of indication that she was helpless. Her power is 100% usless on that Intangiable guy to begin with. She was literally at his mercy. 
Really, that can could have beat most of root also......

Psyren doesn't really have any weak female psy user anyway. Most of the females are beastly..... look at Fredrecia......


----------



## Penance (Jun 19, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I can do that.
> 
> Who do you think will apear next.
> 
> ...



Does an Odo unmasking count, as well?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 19, 2010)

I bet caprico has a warp sense of morality. 

I think the author holds off on using every character in arcs to avoid having to create new power-ups and abilities. This will help keep things fresh. I do wish Marie had other type of abilities besides telekinesis.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 19, 2010)

Penance said:


> Does an Odo unmasking count, as well?



If Odo unmask himself and he's Matsuri, Kagetora or Oboro then yeah. 

Unless you mean you want a 4th option and have Odo unmasking himself before the other three arrive.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 19, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Are we going to get volume 12 cover this week or next week? Volume 12 will likely consist of chapters 99-107. So it'll end with the conclusion of Yusuka's arc. I think the cover will be Grana, Miroku, Ageha, Amamiya, Yusuka and maybe Iba.



Suppose to come out first week of July.


----------



## Farih (Jun 21, 2010)

That was prime time to get Shao rage, and that was all glossed over.

I don't mind a rescue arc, but I feel like things are being rushed, and that worries me.  I'll just wait out the next few chapters to see if my worries about the pacing are premature.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 21, 2010)

^Don't worry, the Shao rage will come...It will be magnificent .

Reread chapter 123 and I realised Junas is a beast. Tatsuo was down and out when his core merely cracked, Junas was still up and about despite his core _being torn right out of his body._ 

The sunlight on Tavoo does have an interesting effect. It appears the cores are attracted to the sunlight itself


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2010)

wonder is miroku and grana will be where junas took his captives. if so ageha and the others are in trouble if they struggled with junas this much. hope ahegas father teaches him nova or an aspect he can use of it created by his MD.


----------



## korican04 (Jun 22, 2010)

Who was the guyver looking dude/dudet?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 22, 2010)

More thak Likely Oboro, you can tell just by the way he talked. Definately Oboro, looks like he became a Scourge. interesting


----------



## Orion (Jun 22, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> More thak Likely Oboro, you can tell just by the way he talked. Definately Oboro, looks like he became a Scourge. interesting



He also used cure on Ageha so yeah I would bet its Oboro.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 22, 2010)

So my prediction on Oboro was correct


----------



## Blinky (Jun 22, 2010)

I forgot all about Oboro..


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 23, 2010)

124 Spoiler Translation! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



310 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/06/23(水) 16:45:37 ID:AqMG6pRe0
ＣＡＬＬ，１２４　”天樹”
Call 124 : Tenju (It may mean tree of the sky, or Tenju in Elmore Wood crowd's surname "Tenjuin" - same kanji)

脳裏に去来するのは・・・
あの雪の、何気ない
子供達との１日ーー
The memories that linger are....
The snowy, innocent days with the children.....

ただ前を、未来を見つめ続けた。愛する者達の為に。
Always.... searching for a future. For the ones we (she?) loved.

エルモアの回想・・・
エルモア『避難コロニー建設計画はどうなっとる！？　ええい　大臣にはワシから直接話す！！』
Elmore's flashback...
Elmore: What happened to the Shelter colony plan!? Move - I'll talk to the Minister myself!!

雪の日の思い出・・・
エルモア『ああ　こんな日々が　いつまでも続くとええのになぁ』
That snowy day....
Elmore : Aah, I wish days like this will carry on forever...

通路にて・・・
アゲハ『オイ　嘘だろ！！　姉キたちが連れて行かれたって・・・！？』
ハルヒコ『あっという間に四、五十人の姿が消えた・・・！！　正確な人数はつかめてねぇがイアンとフブキ達が中にいた・・・　すまねぇ夜科さん　何もできなかった・・・！！』
チチ『あなたが謝ることじゃない　奪われたなら取り返す　・・・そうですね？　アゲハ』
At the pathway....
Ageha : Oi! Tell me it's just a bad joke!! Sister got taken away....!?
Haruhiko : Just in a flash forty.... fifty people disappeared...!! I can't put a exact figure but I saw Ian Fubuki and Marco..... I'm sorry Yoshina san..... There was nothing I could do...!!
Dad : There's nothing you need to apologize for... If something takes something away from us, we just take them back.... right! Ageha!

アゲハ『ああ　必ず助ける』
カイル『みんな・・・！　バアちゃんの所へ集まってくれ　頼む！バァちゃんが・・・』
Ageha : Of course, we'll save them!
Kyle : Everyone...! Go to Granny's place now.... Please! Granny she...

エルモアのベットにて・・・
住人『エルモア様・・・・・・』
ヴぁあん『ーーーもう細胞が回復しない・・・僕にできるのは痛みを和らげることだけだ・・・』
シャオ（僕のせいだ・・・！！　あの時ヤツの脳も四肢も潰すぐらいしておけば・・・　マリーもおばあ様もこんなことには・・・）
Everyone at Elmore's bedside...
Residents : Elmore sama....
Van : ....I can make her cells recover anymore..... All I can do is to ease some pain....
Shao : (It's all my fault...!! If I crushed his brain and break every single piece of limb he had... Marie amd Granny won't....)

フレ『どうして・・・　おばあさま・・・』
エルモア『泣くんじゃないよ　フレデリカ　もう近々この日が来ると分かっとったじゃろ　・・・ほんの数日早まっただけじゃよ　ほれ　笑え』
Fu : Why... does Granny has to.....
Elmore : Don't cry Federica, I knew it has to come... Just a few days earlier than thought - Hoy, smile!

エルモア『ヴァン・・・フレデリカ・・・シャオ・・・カイル・・・　ずっとワシを信じてついてきてくれてありがとう・・・　ワシのせいで・・・お前達には本当に過酷で数奇な運命を背負わせたと思う・・・』
カイル『そんなことねぇよ・・・！　楽しかったよ！！』
シャオ『おばあ様にあえて・・・幸せでした・・・・・・！！』
Elmore : Van.... Federica.... Shao... Kyle.... Thank you for having faith in me.... It's my fault.... to betroth this brutal destiny and life of mission to you...
Kyle : Nothing of that sort...! I enjoyed every day of my life!!
Shao : It's because of Granny that... We have a good life.......!!

エルモア『こんな世界で・・・ワシと一緒に生きてくれてありがとう・・・　マリーを頼むよ・・・』
雨宮『エルモア・・・！』
エルモア『・・・最後にお前達に伝えておかねばならんことがある・・・　わしが予知で見たマリーノ未来の他に一つ・・・　あの”灯”のことを・・・』
Elmore : Thank you for.... living in this ruined world with me...... I'll trust you all on Marie.....
Amamiya : Elmore....!
Elmore : ..... There's something I must convery to you all before I go..... What I saw on Marie's future and..... That "lamp"....

エルモア『闇に浮かぶ無数の邪悪な”灯”・・・！　禍禍しい意思を感じた・・・・・・！！　中に誰かがおる・・・　あの”灯”を・・・　消さなければ・・・・・・大・・・変なこ・・・とに・・・・・・』
アゲハ『・・・・・・！？』（天戯弥勒・・・？）
Elmore : There's a lamp floating at the vast darkness.....! I can feel his evilness......!! Someone is inside there.... If that "lamplight" isn't destroyed.... There will be..... disaster.......

エルモア『・・・・・・・・・　・・・はぁ・・・疲れ・・・た・・・』
ヴぁあん『おばあ様！！』
フレ『ババ様』
カイル『バァちゃん！！』
Elmore : ........................... Hah.... I'm .... tired...
Van : Granny!!
Fe : Granny!
Kyle : Granny!!
(Note : Because the three of them uses different world to call their Granny - Oba-sama Baba-sama and Baa-chan)

目をつぶるエルモア・・・
エルモア（ーーー・・・心残りはある　無念もある　だが託してゆける　この子達だからこそ　信じてもう逝ける　大丈夫だよマリー　この子達は必ずお前のもとに行くからね）
Elmore's eyes getting cloudy...
Elmore: (There's just one regret... But I believe in them. These are the children I raised - I can trust them to do what they need to! You'll be alright Marie..... I knew they'll save you!)

チルドレンに見守られ・・・
エルモア（ーーーありがとう　天樹の種が・・・　希望の大樹となって・・・　花を・・・・・・　咲かせる・・・・・・・・・）
Children sending her.....
Elmore : (...... Thank you, the seeds of sky tree (Tenju)...... Will become a huge tree of hope.... and flowers.... bloom on it.....)

カイル『バァちゃん』
ヴぁあん『おばあ様！！』
フレ『ババ様！！！』
Kyle : Van, Fu : Granny!!


311 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/06 /23(水) 16:46:19 ID:AqMG6pRe0

建物の頂上の部屋で・・・
フレ『ババ様根は危険だからしばらくここにいてね　マリーを連れてすぐ戻ってくるわ』
シャオ『行こうか』
フレ『ええ』
At the room at top of building....
Fu : Granny says it'll be dangerous at the Root so do stay here - We'll be back with Marie!
Shao : Let's go.
Fu : Yes!

ソファーに座り説明をするクサカベ・・・
アゲハ『太陽の光と神経制御塔か・・・』
クサカベ『せや　太陽光に汚染されたら夜だろうとその地帯には入れへん　だが奴らも何か策を講じてくるはずや　ぼちぼちあの根から離れた方が懸命やろうな』
Kusakabe explaining, sitting on the soft...
Ageha : The sunlight weakness and Neuro control Tower.....
Kusakabe : Once the place is polluted by the sun, there's no way they enter the area even at night. But I'm sure those people will come up with some other strategy,,,, It's prudent to leave the place!

ラン『引き続き　残りの住民の転送を進めよう　こういう時の為に探しておいた米軍のシェルターがある　規模は根にはかなわんが公式記録にもないシェルターだ・・・　安全だろう』
雨宮『それで・・・朝河君たちは一体どうやってその神経制御塔を・・・』
ヒリャー『全てクサカベさんの計画さ』
Lan : Continuing the plan - We'll continue transporting the rest of resident we have here. We've located an American Base Shelter - The scale is not as big as the Root but it's a secret shelter not on official records..... It should be safe!
Amamiya : And.... how did Asaga-kun and all manage to get hold of that tower...
Hiryuu : It's all in Kusakabe san's plan!

クサカベ『塔に入り込んで神経制御システムをハックした　それが俺のPSIや　俺はこの能力がバレへんように上手く使ってＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅのエンジニアとして雇われとったんや』

クサカベ『俺は機械と思念体のように対話できる　旧時代のプログラムだろうがイルミナ動力の生体コンピューターだろうがな』
Kusakabe : I sneaked into one of those and hacked the system.... That was my Psi - I got a engineering task from WISE without letting them know of my ability...
Kusakabe : I can converse with machines like a creature.... Be them a older-era programme and life computers powered by Illumina....

クサカベ『俺達は神経制御プログラムをいじってあの空の膜の維持を不安定にさせたんや　薄い部分厚い部分・・・まだらみたいにな　もし膜が紙みたいに脆くなれば地上から俺達の力で破壊できるかもしれんと考えたわけや』
Kusakabe : We tweaked the Neuro control programme so that the membrane in the sky will become unstable, with thick and thin areas.... if there are areas where membrane become paper-like fragile, to a point we can destoy it from the ground, we'll just focus our powers there!

クサカベ『・・・とそこでアンタ達が包囲されとるっつー通信を傍受した　地上には俺の元お仲間がウジャウジャ・・・タツオと朝河が助けに行くってきかんしな　ちょっと効果を試させてもろうたわけや』
タツオ『テストは大成功　これなら本番もいけますね』
アゲハ『本番？』
Kusakabe : ..... And then receive info that you all have been ambushed. There was some of my old Nekamas there but.... Tatsuo and Asaga says they must come! So I come to test our plans here!
Tatsuo L The test is very successful - If this can be replicated the real attack will be the same too!
Ageha : Real attack?

ヒリョー『奴らの首都アストラルナーヴァ・・・・・・・・・　東京の頂上に大穴をあけるんだ』
シャオ『できるんですか　そんな事が・・・！！』
フレ『いい計画じゃない　協力は惜しまないわ』
Hiryuu : Their capital, Astra Nova......... We'll give them a huge hole in Tokyo sky!
Shao : So there's this method...!!
Fu : Sound like a nice plan - I'll give all help I can!

クサカベ『だが問題があるんや・・・　俺は関東の端の塔に潜入し　もう一度首都頂上のコントロールを奪わなきゃならんのだが　それには膨大なエネルギーが必用なんや・・・その供給源が全く見当たらん・・・』
ハルヒコ『よっしゃよっしゃ　また俺の出番みてえだな』
クサカベ『ホ！！ホホ！！人間発電機かいな！！この時代国宝級やで　アンタの力！！』
Kusakabe : I've a problem though..... The Tower I invaded is in Kantou area, and I have to invade the Capital-controlling Tower..... but that takes huge gush a energy..... I have no source of it yet....
Haruhiko : Great! You'll have my help here!
Kusakabe : Hoh - hohoho!! You're truly a human electricity generator!! Your power - it's a first class treasure at the present world now!!

クサカベ『決まりやな・・・！俺達が空に大穴を開ける　その隙にアンタ達が首都に潜入する　お互い上手くやろうや』
カイル『・・・アゲハ！』
アゲハ『ああ　俺も行く』
Kusakabe : It's fixed now...! We'll open up the sky there - and you all invade the capital! Let's hope everyone's side goes smoothly!
Kyle : ....Ageha!
Ageha : Ya - I'm going!

クサカベ『俺の知る限りつかまった人間はすぐどうこうされるワケやない・・・　処置が決まるまで時間がかけられる　計画は明日の正午　陽の当たる時間や』
カイル『よし・・・！！』
シャオ『準備を進めよう・・・！！』（必ず助けるよマリー・・・！！）
Kusakabe : To my best knowledge, they won't destroy the humans immediately after they being them to capital..... They need time to deicde what to do with them.... We'll execute the plan tomorrow noon - the timing where sun is the brightest!
Kyle : ....Good!
Shao : Yes let's prepare...!! (We'll save you, Marie...!!)


雨宮『どうしたの夜科』
アゲハ『ちょっと野暮用・・・』
Amamiya : What happened Yoshina?
Ageha : I've some matters...

穴の開いた天井を見上げる飛鳥・・・
アゲハ『親父！！！』
チチ『・・・聞きましたよ　乗り込むんですね　・・・首都に』
アゲハ『じゃあ何できたか分かってるよな』
Asuka looking at the ceiling with huge holes....
Ageha : Dad!!!
Dad : ..... I heard you all... Invading their base... at the capital.
Ageha : So you know what I'll ask right?


アゲハ『親父がやったアレ・・・！！　あの限界を超える力を　俺に教えてくれ！』
Ageha : What you did just now....!! The power beyond your limits.... Teach me that!
救う為・・・
求めるは、力！！
To save....
The thing to sought after is, power!!]


----------



## Farih (Jun 23, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> 124 Spoiler Translation!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*must spread rep around before giving it to Waveblade again* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



We get some Emo Shao, which is a step towards ShaoRage. 

And it seems we're getting an Ageha training arc (if his daddy says ok), and I normally hate those but they're short and to the point in Psyren.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Death bed prophecy! Bonfire might be the lantern Granny was talking about.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wonder how long it will take ageha to learn nova? shiuld be good


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was thinking the author was trying to wrap the story up, but since the announcement of a light novel last week, I'm starting to think psyren will be divided into sagas, and the upcoming arc will be the last arc in the "Future Saga". So no more drifting. On the Rescue Arc: So it looks like Haruhiko will be joining the fray. I'm not sure if Van will be going but since Granny has passed I could see him joining the rescue party.


----------



## OboroSensai (Jun 23, 2010)

If you had ever had any interest in a "Psyren" rp+Roleplaying in case you didnt know. then join  THIS FREE WEBSITE mbmgl.com/  or Mobamingle.com as where you make an avatr and for secret invite write 
tinfrog4
Then you are a member and have used my invite which makes me ur first Mobafriend  next go to the Moba map 
\then groups and under groups put 
Psyren: The Day Of Rebirth
The following group should pop up created by Sven_Fold join and lets rp Psyren
Also if you are interested in Bleach simply go to group search and look up 
Bleach Heat The Soul Remake
That is my group I created with over 180 members join now!!
BTW my name thier is Byakuya_Kuchiki_Jr


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the author was trying to wrap the story up, but since the announcement of a light novel last week, I'm starting to think psyren will be divided into sagas, and the upcoming arc will be the last arc in the "Future Saga". So no more drifting. On the Rescue Arc: So it looks like Haruhiko will be joining the fray. I'm not sure if Van will be going but since Granny has passed I could see him joining the rescue party.



Well I can't imagine it going on for long considering how low it is in the ratings ..


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 23, 2010)

WSJ rating system is flawed. Two of the top series (naruto and bleach) quality has dropped significantly, but they have a built in fan base, thus they remain in the top half of the TOC. Looking at how Gintama has been dwelling in the bottom since the anime ended, I wonder what would happen to bleach if the anime was canceled?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> WSJ rating system is flawed. Two of the top series (naruto and bleach) quality has dropped significantly, but they have a built in fan base, thus they remain in the top half of the TOC. Looking at how Gintama has been dwelling in the bottom since the anime ended, I wonder what would happen to bleach if the anime was canceled?



As true as that is the ratings are the deciding factor in how long a series lasts . 

I was shocked to see how low it was ..It was third last . And I believe what was in last in ending which is bad for Psyren .


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jun 23, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> As true as that is the ratings are the deciding factor in how long a series lasts .
> 
> I was shocked to see how low it was ..It was third last . And I believe what was in last in ending which is bad for Psyren .



Wouldn't the volume sales be more of a deciding factor? Even if its the lowest rating if its still making money its worth keeping.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2010)

If it drops to the bottom it's in trouble regardless .


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jun 23, 2010)

That sucks.

is that the reason ES21 was ended in such a hurry?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2010)

Claire Farron said:


> That sucks.
> 
> is that the reason ES21 was ended in such a hurry?



I'm not sure about that series since I don't read it but generally when a manga has a very rushed ending it's because the editors decided to drop it .


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jun 23, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I'm not sure about that series since I don't read it but generally when a manga has a very rushed ending it's because the editors decided to drop it .



Aw my luck that'll happen. I like Psyren hopefully it doesn't end before its time.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 23, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> It's not up to the author how long it lasts .



It's up to fans weather or not the manga gets cancelled, and so far theres no sign of psyren getting cancel. Psyren is doing very well in WSJ TOC psyren ratings is up to par with bleach. If psyren stays in the bottom 5 for 6 weeks consistently then it may get cancelled. For example Lock on, it was in the bottom 5 week after week etc and got cancel last week. Again theirs no sign that indicates psyren cancelation.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> It's up to fans weather or not the manga gets cancelled, and so far theres no sign of psyren getting cancel. Psyren is doing very well in WSJ TOC psyren ratings is up to par with bleach. If psyren stays in the bottom 5 for 6 weeks consistently then it may get cancelled. For example Lock on, it was in the bottom 5 week after week etc and got cancel last week. Again theirs no sign that indicates psyren cancelation.



Psyren is third last as of now . It's just above Yotsuya Senpai which is heavily rumoured to be getting cancelled . 

Edit : Actually that rumour turned out to be false . But with Lock on ! Ending Yotsuya is indeed in last place .



> Inumaru
> Gintama
> Psyren
> Yotsuya
> Lock On (out)


----------



## Jugger (Jun 23, 2010)

lock on started week earlier than yotsuya so it will be yotsuya turn next week. Now there is 2 series going get canneled and 2 series starting there is no need to worry. Psyren rankings are ok


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2010)

Jugger said:


> lock on started week earlier than yotsuya so it will be yotsuya turn next week. Now there is 2 series going get canneled and 2 series starting there is no need to worry. Psyren rankings are ok



I don't think it will be cancelled soon but unless it gets a boost in popularity it might be in trouble .


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 23, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Psyren is third last as of now . It's just above Yotsuya Senpai which is heavily rumoured to be getting cancelled .
> 
> Edit : Actually that rumour turned out to be false . But with Lock on ! Ending Yotsuya is indeed in last place .



I know psyren is in the bottom 5 this week, Psyren always yoyoing. last 2 weeks psyren was in top 5. Like i said earlier theirs no sign that indicates psyren cancelation. Psyren is doing very well and theirs no sign of cancelation. I hate people who talk BS when they don't even know anything about weekly rankings. Please for the love of this tread drop this BS about psyren getting cancel.

edit weekly rankings are rate 8 chapters ago so all 8 chapters must be ranked before Shueisha decides what to do. 
Why you think Shueisha licence psyren to vids?
They know psyren has potential to be big.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2010)

If you wanted me to drop it then you should have just NOT replied to me


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 23, 2010)

> Download Link


I've been curious about this plan of his  since I heard about it. Any ideas on what the next stage will involve?


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 23, 2010)

IMO the next stage will be about trying to find a way to bypass the weakness of illuima forge cores. Then somehow evolve to a higher level in illuima forge cores. 

questions. Do you think Amagi and higher up wise members know about nova?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 23, 2010)

Pictures


*Spoiler*: __ 









Pretty much confirmed that Bonfire is going to become significant.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not sure what's going on there ..


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

Just to mention, every chap that comes out, the art becomes become much better.Psyren is easily on the top 5 of the ''current'' shonen series on the best artwork domain.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 23, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I'm not sure what's going on there ..



Sad stuff...


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Sad stuff...



Could you enlighten me ? I mean the fire...

Stupid sexy flanders


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 23, 2010)

man, bonfire will be awesome, she is not just mirokus bitch..


----------



## Harihara (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So that lamp in the trans is bonfire right, I like bonfire the character is creepy looking and might be a female, it's a shame she's been confirmed as a target, but that psi is dangerous being able to see the future and tell Amagi who could be useful for WISE, it's natural she would be on Roots list eventually...on another note poor granny she was a really cool lady and did a great job raising those kids


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 23, 2010)

she(bonfire) has miroku eat her out every thursday


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 23, 2010)

Harihara said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So that lamp in the trans is bonfire right, I like bonfire the character is creepy looking and might be a female, it's a shame she's been confirmed as a target, but that psi is dangerous being able to see the future and tell Amagi who could be useful for WISE, it's natural she would be on Roots list eventually...on another note poor granny she was a really cool lady and did a great job raising those kids



you mean turning them into utter badasses? she can raise all my kids


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 23, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Could you enlighten me ? I mean the fire...
> 
> Stupid sexy flanders






*Spoiler*: __ 



Lanterns seem to imply Bonfire (The seer from chapter 108) will be a target. The fires are similar to what they had when they first appeared. (Still don't know if Bonfire is male or female.)


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 23, 2010)

bonfire is not mirokus bitch, miroku is bonfires bitch, I called it...

grana too...


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lanterns seem to imply Bonfire (The seer from chapter 108) will be a target. The fires are similar to what they had when they first appeared. (Still don't know if Bonfire is male or female.)



Thanks . 


Feels like I'm wearing nothing at all !


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so Bonfires name stands for her ability to shine upon people / maybe events, thoughts...etc around her exposing them like a bonfire lights up its surroundings.. I was wondering why is she called like that when she doesnt have pyrokinetic powers..

I guess she can see alternate realities / possibilities / future / the powers and mind of people so she can be a keyfigure and the perfect opposite of nemesis q. maybe she is responsible for the whole ouroborus incident, like calling it to her like flame a moth. just thinking... maybe she is responsible for creating the WISE?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 23, 2010)

I just had a thought about bonfire and the captured residents:


*Spoiler*: __ 



From what we know of Bonfire's powers the seem to manifest as balls of fire which curiously enough resemble  the japanese equivalent of will o' whisps and are traditionally thought to be souls.

Now look at the form the people caught by Angel Blob have taken in chapter 121. Glowy orbs things (which kinda look like sperm but that has nothing to do with this.) Quite similar to Bonfire's lanterns I think.

Perhaps Bonfire uses the equivalent of souls in the story's universe to do their work? Miroku has done similar by using the lifeforce of people to fuel his regeneration during his fight with Grana.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 23, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> I just had a thought about bonfire and the captured residents:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



would make sense considering her power set is better grannies on steriods....


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 24, 2010)

Im not sure if those things look like fire, they just look like big shiny souls /sperms/, but its a possibility.

mediafire
mediafire


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 24, 2010)

I think bonfire is behind the blob thing that captured the root members.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 24, 2010)

Chapter not out yet ? :sadface


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wheeeere's the new chap?


----------



## Farih (Jun 25, 2010)

Still no pics?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 25, 2010)

why the hell does this manga always come late? as awesome manga as this should be here at least on time.


----------



## Cash (Jun 25, 2010)

i need my Psyren, i wish MS and Binktopia would get back in there


----------



## Cash (Jun 25, 2010)

idk, MS has not said anything about it on twitter and Bink's website now leads to mangashare so i dont know whats going on. im tired of low quality crap though. only decent one is FH and they are always late. like 6 days after the low quality version is out


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 25, 2010)

its ou on one manga and as always..epic chapter...

but i still don't get how the dragon dude and tatsuo are in this timeline...i just dont understand it...i really really really hope it is explained soon because it is bugging the shit out of me.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 25, 2010)

It was already explained. Go back to when Lady Q had that conversation with Ageha and Amamiya after she recuperated in the root base.


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



 Where is Kabuto?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like they'll be staying in the future for a while .


----------



## Penance (Jun 25, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> It was already explained. Go back to when Lady Q had that conversation with Ageha and Amamiya after she recuperated in the root base.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_
> ...



Preparing to save his master...


----------



## Blinky (Jun 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kabuto  where was he ?


----------



## Random Member (Jun 25, 2010)

Shit sux about Granny. Someone's gonna have to break the news to Marie too when they go and save her.

Some training before the invasion for next chapter?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 25, 2010)

I hope the training is as short as the other training arc. I don't remember the exact length, but I remember it being short. Probably one to two chapters.  




Penance said:


> Preparing to save his master...






			
				BlinkyEC said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kabuto  where was he ?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if he could have followed Junas and the others without being detected. It just doesn't make any since that he was the only one left out this chapter.


----------



## Farih (Jun 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know Marie was mentioned several times during Granny's death, but having all the kids surround Granny with the exception of Marie...I really miss Marie and feel bad she couldn't be there.

And Shao   You are so resourceful and helpful.  If only he would just rage...


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 26, 2010)

Epic chapter!!


----------



## Blinky (Jun 26, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I hope the training is as short as the other training arc. I don't remember the exact length, but I remember it being short. Probably one to two chapters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sometimes it feels like Kabuto is left out for no good reason . 
Maybe I just feel that way because he's one of my favourite characters in Psyren


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 26, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



He's only been left out one arc, and he was training during that time.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 26, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't worry, you are not the only one who feels that way . Anyway I think Kabuto could currently be at the old army base helping the folks there getting set up. But hopefully he shows up again.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 26, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> He's only been left out one arc, and he was training during that time.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it's more of a chapter thing than an arc thing but as I said before it's probably only because he's one of my favourite characters that I feel that way .






Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you are not the only one who feels that way . Anyway I think Kabuto could currently be at the old army base helping the folks there getting set up. But hopefully he shows up again.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I see no reason for him not to be shown soon


----------



## cbus05 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hrm, the person at the core of the Lamplight really intrigues me. No way can that be Miroku. His powers simply wouldn't match. I'm calling it, it's another escaped Grigori, and they're probably even beyond Miroku. There needs to be more villains to square off vs. all the protagonists we have. There is a big unbalance of Villain vs. Hero right now, despite the fact that the villains are on a higher tier. As a result, this person really intrigues me.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 26, 2010)

First look at the volume 12 cover. Really small.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sorry to say but I am disappoint . No Abyss or Yusaka. Volume 11 was so awesome too.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 26, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> First look at the volume 12 cover. Really small.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Is it just me or doesn't look like the cover of an old action movie ?  

It's awesome


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 26, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> First look at the volume 12 cover. Really small.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That is a little bland, a more action-based cover would have been appreciated. I really was expecting something like Ageha, Abyss(maybe Amamiya, too) and Yusaka... oh well. Who is really available for the cover of the next volume? Future! Junas? Probably Asuka since he is like the only new character that is plot-significant for the arc, though I guess that would be volume 14 more likely. Maybe Future! Junas and scourge then? Guess we will see.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The cover is underwhelming. Where is Grana and Miroku? I can't believe it's just Ageha, Amamiya and a crowbar.  

A crowbar  

A crowbar  

A crowbar 

A crowbar


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 26, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The cover is underwhelming. Where is Grana and Miroku? I can't believe it's just Ageha, Amamiya and a crowbar.


Careful you just written the plot to a porn movie.


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> First look at the volume 12 cover. Really small.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Cliche cover.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 26, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Careful you just written the plot to a porn movie.



Indeed.


----------



## Farih (Jun 26, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> First look at the volume 12 cover. Really small.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I understand that AgehaxAmamiya is inevitable but this cover is underwhelming.

There should be more evil Amamiya, or at least Yusaka.


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 26, 2010)

Lamplight is future Ageha.


----------



## Farih (Jun 26, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> Lamplight is future Ageha.



That would be a Kubo level troll.










 Dammit now I really want it to happen!!!


----------



## Penance (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, god...I don't.  



I'd still lol...


----------



## Farih (Jun 26, 2010)

I just realized Granny died without actually telling us what happened to Marie--just that it has something to do with Lamplight (or does it--dammit it was too vague!).


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 26, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> Lamplight is future Ageha.



It's really possible that future Ageha is a very bad bad bad evil Dio Brando level villain, i'm hoping for that to happen :33


----------



## Yellow (Jun 26, 2010)

So you guys realize that Junas and Scourge retreated because of a solar beam right? Know what this means? Yeah, that's right, Pokemon verse solos Psyren villains.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 26, 2010)

I want Pokemon/Psyren crossover now. It'd be awesome.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 26, 2010)

Dammit, I like ageha!

You don't see that much innovativeness and willingness to learn in most shonen heroes. They only learn as an end, not because they are interested in their own powers. He's just like... Hey pops... that was cool man... teach me that shit 

I REALLY like what he has done with melchsee's door too.
This manga is teh ballz.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 27, 2010)

Yellow said:


> So you guys realize that Junas and Scourge retreated because of a solar beam right? Know what this means? Yeah, that's right, Pokemon verse solos Psyren villains.



Does make you wonder whether we will ever see anyone with sun-based PSI. Imagine that would be a person of interest for both sides.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 27, 2010)

Grana already semi-qualifies for this with Nichirin Tentsui


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 27, 2010)

Hiruma said:


> Grana already semi-qualifies for this with Nichirin Tentsui



Miroku threw the nerf bat at it once the day of rebirth happened.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 27, 2010)

You know agetha could own the future by telling root to develop uv ray guns....


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 27, 2010)

Like those UV bullets from that Vampire vs. Werewolves movie?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 27, 2010)

err that was dumb. A wide arching "light up half of a block" uv flashlight would be perfectly fine.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 27, 2010)

Hiruma said:


> Grana already semi-qualifies for this with Nichirin Tentsui



He does, but it remains to be seen if he can manipulate it in the same way Haruhiko manipulates electricity with a variety of applications beyond nuke. I would not be surprised if he could, but if not a new character wouldn't be so bad. Even if it was just for an arc or two. UV weapons is a good idea, too, maybe for Root fodder or a badass normal in the future.


----------



## Farih (Jun 27, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> You know agetha could own the future by telling root to develop uv ray guns....



Yeah, actually.  Why hasn't he done this before?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> You know agetha could own the future by telling root to develop uv ray guns....



Agetha ? He's not a 70 year old woman .


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jun 27, 2010)

It seems we're getting the traditional "you guys go ahead, I'll fight this one" shonen story arc. Any thoughts on the matchups? Kyle's and Shao's are obvious.


----------



## Farih (Jun 27, 2010)

Perfect Moron said:


> It seems we're getting the traditional "you guys go ahead, I'll fight this one" shonen story arc. Any thoughts on the matchups? Kyle's and Shao's are obvious.



Not sure, but this time I'm hoping we'll see some more Amamiya being kickass.  It's been a while 

And does anyone else sorta hope that Ageha's dad will refuse to teach him?  I kinda like Ageha's realistic, gradual development and like what he's been doing with MD.


----------



## looser (Jun 27, 2010)

i will make a prediction and we will see if I will be right: ageha's father will refuse to help him in the beginning cause nova has many risks and it needs absolute control and that is why he hadn't learned that to the elmore kids yet.ageha of course will convince him that he is mature enough and ready to control this new power like he has done before with md.so,he will be convinced and the training will begin...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2010)

wonder how long it will take ageha to learn nova. and how he will use it to make MD even stronger.


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 28, 2010)

Farih said:


> That would be a Kubo level troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Watch, it will    


( Kubo will be outdid in his own game  :ho)


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 29, 2010)

Volume 12 large version



Background is quite pretty (And awesome) but I'm still disappointed. No hint of Abyss?


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 29, 2010)

not bad, I like it... I'd tap that Amamiya.


----------



## Harihara (Jun 29, 2010)

eh the covers not as bad as I thought


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2010)

the cover makes sense ageha saved  matsuri and created 2 new techs that volume and amamiya as well


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> It was already explained. Go back to when Lady Q had that conversation with Ageha and Amamiya after she recuperated in the root base.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_
> ...



i read it and i still dont get it..so its the same asaga?? but how can that be, when he was left in the timeline when root only had a few members as opposed to all those new members...unless asaga's memory got written over??...idk


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 30, 2010)

Brief spoilers for chapter 125. Full script upcoming:

Thanks to Hai_Priesty

*Spoiler*: __ 




カイルかっこいいよカイル ("Kyle looks so cool!" - I guess this spoilers is realiable because there had been several occasions where the Kyle-fan-spoiler-provider starts his spoiler with this line XD )
Following Trans as-is:

ノヴァはライズバーストトランスを包括し融合させ人としての物体限界をこえて人とPSIを融合させるチカラ

Nova is a Rise-Burst-Trance combination - The person who can use this power does a fusion between his own body and his Psi power.
Ｂ5左胸にイルミナ
カプリコ、ジュナスがなんかラブってる
氷使いがウラヌス第三星将
Vigo actually does have a Illumina Forge at his left chest!
Caprico appears to have romantic affection to Junas....
The Third Commander is the Ice-guy Uranus.
Ｂ5第五星将
かがりびもちょっと登場
シャイナ4
カプリコ6
ってのは変わらないかな？
Fifth Commander is Vigo, Shiner 4th and Caprico 6 - is the sequence changed?


End of Trans.
Comments :
1. "Vigo actually does have a Illumina Forge at his left chest!" (Did he hide that from Shao by burying that part of body underground?)
2. Shiner being 4th Star Commander and Caprico 6 - Both down 2 slots!!!
Vigo and the Ice guy was Noo-existant in old WISE history - So by changing history the two new Star Commanders wouldn't exist if Miroku didn't do DOW in 2008!!! (and People questioned if by changeing history Ageha & co ended up making the world harder to save - we've the asnwer now........ YES. >_<; )
3. Wait for Full!


EDIT!
>カプリコ、ジュナスがなんかラブってる
This sentence have a chance to mean opposite.... (Meaning Junas seems to act affectionate to Caprico...... Which, if true....... -_- Junas you Lolicon!!!!)


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 30, 2010)

Full script!


*Spoiler*: __ 



ＣＡＬＬ，１２５　”決戦前夜”
Call 126 : The night before showdown
カブトご立腹！
Flustered Kabuto!


カブト『敵の本拠地に行くんだって？　雨宮ちゃんアゲハと一緒に地獄に行くつもりかよ』
雨宮『ええ　行かなきゃ　霧崎は私達に何かあったら先に現代に戻って』
カブト『オイオイオイ　なんだよソレ！！！　つーか水臭くね！？なんで！？なんで二人とも俺に”ついて来い”の一言もねーんだよ！？』
Kabuto : What do you mean by "going to their home ground"! You two want another hell again!?
Amamiya : Yes we have to - Kirisaki, if something happens to us, just go back to present times first!
Kabuto : Oioioi, you just said what!? You're treating me like some random stranger!? Why!!? Weren't you supposed to say "come together!"

雨宮『え？』
カブト『行くよ俺も仲間だろ　役に立つからさ　・・・反論は受けつけねェからな　雨宮ちゃんは「ありがとう」って言やいいんだ』
雨宮『あ・・・ありがとう』
Amamiya :Eh?
Kabuto : We're all together in this now - and I'll be helpful this time.....! Don't talk me out, just thank me for his!
Amamiya : Ahh... Thank you.

カブト『雨宮ちゃんさぁ　アゲハに・・・ちゃんとアイツに伝えた方がいいんじゃねぇの　・・・自分の気持ち』
雨宮『え！？なッ何が！？』
Kabuto : Amamiya-chan, you..... I think you should just tell Ageha.... hoe you feel.
Amamiya : What!? What feelings!?

カブト『オレが気付いてないとでも思った？　まーアゲハも相当鈍感そうだけど　いいのかいこのまま行っちゃって』
顔を赤らめる雨宮・・・
Kabuto : You think I can't tell? Well Ageha is a woodblock to... Just tell him directly.

アゲハと飛鳥・・・
チチ『「ノヴァ」を覚えたい・・・　あなたはそう言ってるんですね？　アレは命を削りとるとても危険な領域です　
覚える前にあなたの体が壊れるかもしれません・・・　最悪跡形も無くなって死ぬ　それでもあなたはその領域に踏み込みたいですか』
Ageha with Dad...
Dad : You want to master Nova....? You are serious? That is a ability that bears signiciant risk to life, and you may die before even learning it...... In worst case scenario you'll die, vanishing without a trace - will you bear this risk and step into this boundry?

アゲハ「この闘いに負ければもっと酷い結果が待ってるんだ　だからどんな可能性であろうと強くなれるなら俺はなんでもする」
チチ『・・・分かりました　ただし身につけられる保障はありませんよ　難しい上に相性が重要なんです　カイル君たちには無理でした』
Ageha : We'll see things worse than that if we lose, so if there's any method letting me get stronger I'll try!
Dad : I understand your thinking now - But I can't guarentee you'll learn, evem Kyle and co didn't accomplish that -

様子を見ている雨宮・・・飛鳥の手から・・・
チチ『PSIを構成する４番目の力ーーー　「ノヴァ」』
Amamiya looking at a short distance.... From Asuka's hand...
Dad : This is the Fourth power of Psi - "nova"......

飛鳥の全身から・・・
チチ『それはライズ・トランス・バースト全ての力を”包括”し”融合”させる　ヒトとしての物体限界を超え・・・　完全に人とPSIを融合させる力ですーー』
A rush of energy from his body....
Dad : This power involves you combining Rise, Burst and Trance and Fusion to the three - with this you cross the limits of human...... And Fusion yourself with the Psi -

チチ『細胞レベルからPSIと同化し精神も身体も全てが同格になる　いまの私は”人間”と言うより一つの”存在”そして人体の枠組みから解き放たれた PSIは・・・　爆発的なエネルギーとなって煌めく・・・！』
Dad : all the levels of you, from your cells to your Psi, to your spirituality, all into one. At this state you should describe me more aptly as an existance rather than human, and the Psi released..... will shine with an explosive of energy...!

ノヴァでアゲハの手をつかむ・・・
アゲハ『！！？』
チチ『今から私の力であなたの体細胞に同じ現象をおこします』
アゲハ『！！？』
Still in Nova state, Asuka grasped Ageha's hand....
Ageha : !!?
Dad : Now I'll use my existing power to arouse the same phenomenon in your body and cells.
Ageha : !!?

アゲハの手が・・・
アゲハ『あ・・・！！！　ぐああッ！！！』
From Ageha's hand...
Ageha : Argh...!!! Guaaa!!!

チチ『とてつもない痛みでしょう　身体が拒絶反応を起こしているんです　今のでまだ融合率2％　それをコントロールしてください・・・　僕が渡せるのはほんの数％のノヴァ化するための引き金・・・
激痛に加えあなた自身がノヴァ細胞に飲み込まれ消し飛ぶ恐れもある　どうしますか　それでもやりますか？』
Dad : This must hurt immensely - Your body is rejecting this! The Fusion rather right now is about 2%, and you have to control this... The power I transfer to you is just a few percent to act as a catalyst to your body...
Other than the pain there is a risk you'll get consumed be Nova and disappear - you'll decide - if you want to stop, do so when you still have a chance?

アゲハ『やるよ・・・　やらなきゃ姉キもマリーも助けられねぇ！！』
チチ『・・・いい心意気です』
雨宮『待ってください！私も・・・　私にもそのノヴァを身につけさせてください』
Ageha : I'll...! If I don't we won't be able to sae Sister and Marie!!
Dad : ...This is good will from you!
Amamiya : Please wait! Me too... Can you transfer this Nova energy to me too?

アゲハ『雨宮・・・！！』
雨宮『こういうのって一人でやるより二人で頑張った方が早いのよ』
アゲハ『何言ってんだよ　お前・・・！！』
雨宮『・・・私も強くなりたい　あなたとずっと一緒にいたいから　足手まといにならないように　・・・私も強くなる』
Ageha : Amamiya...!!
Amamiya : I think it'll be better if there's two of us!
Ageha : You know what you just said meant!?
Amamiya : I want to be strong too - Because I want to be with you! Become strong..... that I'll never be a hinderance to you!

チチ（・・・・・・・・・アツアツじゃないですか）『いいでしょう二人で　明日の出発までにノヴァを習得してもらいます』
Dad : (......They're serious!) Fine, you two - I'll teach the best about Nova before tomorrow!

703 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/06 /30(水) 17:28:38 ID:ejJxfooi0
周囲に星が・・・
チチ『ただ　それには余りに時間が短すぎる　だから私が時間を引き延ばしてあげましょうーーー・・・』
アゲハ『周りの星が・・・！！』
Stars surrounding them...
Dad : However, the time is running short - I'll entnd the time available...
Ageha : Stars...!!

まわりに星空間が・・・玉のように・・・
チチ『”星空間・重力特異点”　高速に近い運動と重力作用が時空を歪めこの空間のみ極めて特殊な時の流れを作り出す　本来私達に残されていた２０時間を１００時間まで引き伸ばします　約四日・・・　それで何とかして下さい』
The Star areas surrounding.... Turns into a gem-like form...
Dad : "星空間・重力特異点" (Kanji awaiting - meaning : Star Space . Gravity Divergence) By moving at extreme high speeds this can warp time space to enable a special flow of time - The 20 hours you had will extend to 100 hours! About 4 days... Please do your best!

雨宮『これが夜科のお父さんの力・・・きっと何十年も前からこの力の素質があったのね・・・　それが肉体に影響を与えていた・・・』
アゲハ『・・・親父が若い理由がやっと分かったよ・・・』
Amamiya : This is Ageha's Dad's power... He must have inborn talent for this since decades ago.... Thus the hidden energy of this affected his body...
Ageha : ...I think I now know why Dad looks young...

チチ『では始めましょう　二人とも手を・・・　引き金となるノヴァ細胞を渡します　４日で100％・・・！　あなた達ならもしかしたら可能かもしれない・・・！』
Dad : Come, let's start - hold my hand, and I'll transfer the Catalyst Nova into your cells.... 100% within 4 days...! It may be possible for you...!

[Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅ首都　アストラルナーヴァ][直径18ｋｍにも及ぶドーナツ状のＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅ本部と][周囲を取り囲む１００以上の神経制御塔][その関東一円を夥しい数の巨大なパイプラインが埋めつくす]
W.I.S.E Capital Astra Nova
The huge Donut shaped structure, diameter 18km, is the Headquarter of WISE
Over 100 Neuro Towers surrounding it
And over huge Kantou circumference, huge pipeline network buried spring out of this structure


変なのにとらわれているイアンたち・・・周囲に柱が４本・・・
イアン『心配するなフブキ　必ず救援が来る　シャオたちを信じよう』
おあね『ええ・・・』
Ian & all captured in a strange structure.... surround are 4 beams at the corners...
Ian : Fubuki don't worry - they'll come! Trust Shao and they all!
Fubuki : Yeah...

イアン『どうやらあの柱でオレ達のＰＳＩを抑え込んでいるようだな　ＰＳＩが使えれば何か手の打ちようもあるんだが・・・』
マルコ『あう・・・？』
Ian : Seems that that 4 beams inhibited our Psi - there should be something we can do if we can use Psi...
Marco : Au...?

柱が４本とベット・・・
キセ『お・・・おはようマリー』
4 beams structure, and a bed....
Vigo : Good.... Good morning Marie!

マリー『あなた・・・！！　ここはどこ・・・！？』
キセ『落ち着けまだ何もしない　そして力を封じているからお前も何もできない・・・　し・・・しばらく　友達になろう・・・　マ・・・マリーのことをよく知りたい・・・　何をするにも・・・　まずそれからだ・・・』
Marie : You...!! Where am I...!?
Vigo : Calm down, there is nothing strange here, and with your powers sealed there is nothing you can do too...... For.... the time being... lets be friends.... I... want to know Marie..... Whatever we want to do.... lets start from knowing first.....

ジュナスに飛びつくカプリコ・・・
カプリコ『ジュナスーーー♪』『いてッ』『死にかけてたって聞いてとんできた』
ジュナス『心配するな　お前を置いて俺は死なない』
Caprico flying (hurl) to Junas...
Caprico : Junas--!!
Junas : Ouch!
Caprico : I heard you almost died and rushed to see you!
Junas : Don't worry - I won't leave you alone!

０３号『レジスタンスに敗けたんですって？　アンタの時代も終わりだな　ジュナス第二星将　おまけにスカージを半分失って　・・・アンタ責任取れるんですか？』
ジュナス『お前にどうこう言われる筋合いはねぇんだよ　・・・グリゴリ０３号』
０３号『「ウラヌス第三星将」ちゃんと呼んでくださいよ』
03 : You lost to Resistance? You are finished! Junas the Second Commander - and you lost half of Scourge too...! You'll bear all responsibility, right?
Junas : I'm in no mood to bicker with toy.... Grigori 03.
03 : Hey, please call me Uranus, the Thirs Star Commander!

弥勒『直径12ｋｍの巨大な釜が・・・とうとう培養された生命の結晶によって満たされようとしている　新世界の礎がこれで完成する・・・　もうすぐだグラナ　俺達の世界が始まる』
グラナ『フゥン・・・　まあ見届けてやるさ　－－－できるといいな　ちゃんとお前の望む世界が・・・』
かがり火たん胸がある・・・
Mirok u: 12km Diameter Kettle (note : looking for a more apt word...) ....It's finally filled with the life 結晶 (it can mean power / crystal / fruit) that we bred! The foundation to the new world is now complete... Very soon, Grana.... the start of our world will commence!
Grana : Humm.... Let me see what you'll do - It'll be fine if you succeed... building the world you hoped for....!

弥勒『・・・そうか　空に穴を開けられたか　ウラヌス第三星将　シャイナ第四星将　ヴィーゴ第五星将　カプリコ第六星将　全員集合しろ』
ジュナス『攻めてくるか・・・！？』
Miroku : .... So. They've opened up the sky... Urans the Third Star Commander, Shiner the Fourth Star Commander, Vigo the Fifth Star Commander, Caprico the Sixth Star Commander - gather all of the,!
Junas : Shall we launch attack...!?
(Scene : Our Kakarihi (Fire) has a chest ie Fe. )

弥勒『来るさ　仲間を取り戻しにな　　戦闘準備だ』
グラナ『そーゆーのを待ってたんだよ』
弥勒『全力を以って出迎えてやるとしよう』
Miroku : They'll come - for their people! Get ready for battle!
Grana : I've been waiting for things like this!
Miroku : Let's greet them with our best powers!

迫る、戦いの刻！！
Approaching, was the cry of war!!

転載完了


Extra note :
1. The catch copy.... seems like final battle!
2. ....Marie.......X_X; .When Vigo says there is nothing there, and we see only a bed.... and "lets get to know each other"..... the scene makes me worried. IMMENSELY.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



KABUTOOOOO !!!


----------



## Farih (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ageha and Amamiya are both learning Nova?  I should be happy that girls are advancing in new techniques just like guys are, I suppose, but I can't find myself getting too excited over that.


Marieeeee


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yay Kabuto pek
I want Amamiya to succeed in Nova. I don't care about Ageha. Lol Dholaki was demoted and can we say Hyperbolic Time Chamber? I wonder when we'll be seeing VigoXMarie stuff around?


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



dawww, WISE is so cute, Vigo X Marie and Junas X Caprico 

and Vigo is acting like a gentlemen, I dunno what you guys are talking about... Im starting to like him more now.

btw what the hell happened with Dholaki ??? 

and I guess bonfire has a special seat or something..


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It appears through the actions of Ageha WISE gained more people in their star commander group (Great work! ) And the Dholaki, who was formerly No.5 is now somewhere around No.7 (Deceased)


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



but throught the actions of Ageha Matsuri and Kagetora are probably alive (bunch of random elmore residents as well) and his father gained superpowers, so these 3 are more than enough to make up for Vigo and Uranus (the former one was defeated by Shao so it shouldnt be a problem defeating him again).. 

not to mention they killed Yusaka so Miroku lost 1 minion while getting 2 and the good guys got 3 strong allies in the future, I'd say they did a good job


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty interesting developments... So Kyle and the others already tried to learn Nova? That is a little disappointing, not that I wanted everyone to go super saiyan or anything, just have a bit of a hard time believing Amamiya can learn it when the others couldn't... Maybe learning Nova will help her unlock the ability of her sword, if it has any? Nice to see a bit more about how Ageha and co. managed to shake up the future. Uranus stronger than Shiner, that should be interesting to see.


----------



## Yak (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So it seems like the author decided to make Psyren run on two separate yet connected storylines now - the present one and the future one.

Up until recently both were more connected but the last interferrence of Ageha and Co. changed the future drastically because the members and order of the Star Commanders changed.

This is kinda cool actually because it allows us to see how things will build up in the future now with the new Star Commanders yet, once they return guys like Dholaki and Shiner are still not part of Miroku's group so there is a chance for them to get some panel time again (is still having wishful dreams that they somehow get Dholaki convinced to join the good guys rather than Miroku <3).


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 30, 2010)

Hat Hair said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty interesting developments... So Kyle and the others already tried to learn Nova? That is a little disappointing, not that I wanted everyone to go super saiyan or anything, just have a bit of a hard time believing Amamiya can learn it when the others couldn't... Maybe learning Nova will help her unlock the ability of her sword, if it has any? Nice to see a bit more about how Ageha and co. managed to shake up the future. Uranus stronger than Shiner, that should be interesting to see.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think its a matter of by the time Asuka mastered nova, teaching it to the kids would be less effective since they were veteran psychiers(not saying they growing peeked but they are set in their ways). While amamiya and ageha are only that the edge of their ability. In fact amamiya should be able to learn it since she knows burst rise and trance. Ageha on the other hand only has rise and burst.


----------



## Penance (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice...can't wait until the chapter...


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hyperbolic Time Chamber yes lol, Ageha's dad is a beast he can make 1 day into 4 days. What is this thing Miroku is talking about quote "It's finally filled with the life"?


----------



## Harihara (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



YES! I definetly didn't expect Amamiya to earn a potential power-up it's cool when someone state's they want to get stronger together with the main character, and they actually try to work on it.

Junas X Caprico is kind've cute.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, I was expecting this chapter to be lackluster, I'm glad I was wrong. There is so much to forward  to seeing. (Take notes Kubo and Kishimoto, this is how you do a training arc.) So I guess kabuto was probably helping out at the new base. Good to see he'll be apart of the rescue team. I'm looking forward to seeing Uranus and the interaction between Junas and Caprico. I wonder how old is Junas.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 30, 2010)

Pictures


*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __ 



BONFIRE HAS BREASTS


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck yeah!! bonfire is no trap!

the script didnt even mention her... man, she is cute


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bonefire didn't have boobs in the present, so I guess she's either a teenager in the present or a late bloomer. 

No picture of Uranus


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



she just got her illumina implants


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



What's with the horns? Bonefire has a horn necklace and Miroku has two horns that's either apart of his coat or a necklace. 

Why is the Tavoo shackled? 

This wise meeting is looking ten-times better than the first meeting. First meeting was nice too.


----------



## Blade (Jun 30, 2010)

Grana is ready to smash arses.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 ageha will probably learn nova but i think amammiya will struggle and abyss will be the one to learn it. it would be good if abyss betrays them. when the attack wise.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 30, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ageha will probably learn nova but i think amammiya will struggle and abyss will be the one to learn it. it would be good if abyss betrays them. when the attack wise.




*Spoiler*: __ 



that doesn't make since, ageha hasn't even trained his trance, how could he understand nova before amammiya?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 30, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't make since, ageha hasn't even trained his trance, how could he understand nova before amammiya?




*Spoiler*: __ 



one answer he is the main character this always happens in shonen mangas it is obvious. goku going SSJ, naruto mastering SM and the kyuubi ichigo getting his bankai and so on. i'm just going by shonen logic. also he knows a little trance the way he can make his head go blank and even shao can't read his mind.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 30, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> one answer he is the main character this always happens in shonen mangas it is obvious. goku going SSJ, naruto mastering SM and the kyuubi ichigo getting his bankai and so on. i'm just going by shonen logic. also he knows a little trance the way he can make his head go blank and even shao can't read his mind.




*Spoiler*: __ 



that's not trance, trance would be shielding his thoughts from shao which he didn't. In fact the fact that he merely relied on his natural reflexes could be considered a form of rise. 

There is following shounen law, i mean most shounen mains you _do_ like and want to see succeed and there is blindly following shounen law, a trap all medicore shounen fall into. I give this manga major rep if ageha couldn't learn it, but i won't hold it against the manga if he does learn it. however after the explanation of nova i have a hard time seeing amammiya not being able to learn it.

And why would abyss try to join the wise? Abyss is more likely to just fight ageha on first chance than to simple due something harmful because she is part of the bad guys now...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 30, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



i did not say she would join wise just that she would betray them but either giving out their plan or by attacking ageha. ageha does have rise already his was described as a balance rise. or what do you mean about his reflexes. this is still shonen the hero will always succeed. his ability to hide his thoughts still seem like a minor form of trance.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 30, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i did not say she would join wise just that she would betray them but either giving out their plan or by attacking ageha. ageha does have rise already his was described as a balance rise. or what do you mean about his reflexes. this is still shonen the hero will always succeed. his ability to hide his thoughts still seem like a minor form of trance.




*Spoiler*: __ 



actually him succeeding isn't an ass pull, it isn't the _best_ writing considering the requirements for nova. he didn't hid his thoughts. he simply wasn't thinking lolz.... and why would abyss give away plans? abyss isn't evil, she is simply feelings that amammiya didn't want to deal with and parts of herself she found counter productive.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 30, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> actually him succeeding isn't an ass pull, it isn't the _best_ writing considering the requirements for nova. he didn't hid his thoughts. he simply wasn't thinking lolz.... and why would abyss give away plans? abyss isn't evil, she is simply feelings that amammiya didn't want to deal with and parts of herself she found counter productive.




*Spoiler*: __ 



just for revenge nothing else probably won't happen but i want to see abyss again. she is kinda evil she said if it was not for ageha she would have killed the soldiers in the lab..


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 30, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> just for revenge nothing else probably won't happen but i want to see abyss again. she is kinda evil she said if it was not for ageha she would have killed the soldiers in the lab..



*Spoiler*: __ 




not having a strong set of morals doesn't make you evil lolz.


----------



## Farih (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that Bonfire??  The script didn't mention her at all 

She's pretty hot.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How come we couldn't see Vigo's core until now? 

And I refuse to call 03 "Uranus." Deep Freeze sounds much cooler


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



when he fights he probably hinds the location of his core...Vigo is boss


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jul 1, 2010)

~Ageha~ sorry this may be off topic but are you getting NUNS2 for ps3 or 360? If your getting it for ps3, join the tournament we're setting up.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> ~Ageha~ sorry this may be off topic but are you getting NUNS2 for ps3 or 360? If your getting it for ps3, join the tournament we're setting up.



i think for ps3 most likely. sure i will join. were at


----------



## Farih (Jul 2, 2010)

It's up at OM!


----------



## Mahdi (Jul 2, 2010)

Asuka's psi.....absurdly cool?


----------



## Farih (Jul 2, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> Asuka's psi.....absurdly cool?



Most def 







Which is why I'm a little annoyed that both Ageha _and_ Amamiya are learning it.  It's more like a power that one character in a series should have, otherwise it isn't as cool, jmo.  

Though I wonder if Ageha and Amamiya will stop looking old as well if they master it?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 2, 2010)

He is a  shounen dad.

nova is as much as a special power as rise. its only a buff to your existing abilities.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice chapter, I love the name of the WISE capital "Astra Nova."

But tt still doesn't make sense...

Being extremely optimistic, after nova training Ageha will be Junas level and Amamiya will be Deep Freeze level.

Even then they don't stand a chance in hell of beating Grana or Miroku


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 2, 2010)

I think that's the point.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think Uranus' attire changed that much; The scarf is worn differently. 

I already knew Bonfire was going to appear because of the spoiler pictures, but I didn't expect Shiner. Shiner looked depressed. 

My only complaint is that the chapter should've ended with a splash page of the star commanders.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 2, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> My only complaint is that the chapter should've ended with a splash page of the star commanders.



I would have liked that too.


Looking forward to the big battle after the training.


----------



## Kayo (Jul 2, 2010)

What the hell..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't Shiner the Star Commander No. 3? This chapter portrays Uranus as the 3rd one instead and says that Shiner is the Star Commander No. 4. So everyone except Grana and Junas have moved down a spot. I am sure that I read that Shiner was no 3, it even says so in the Psyren wikia, so what the hell is going on?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 2, 2010)

build up chapter builds up; Can't wait for the end of the training and we get to some ass whopping. I just wonder if the Root get raped how will Ageha and co. get back to the present, we all know they are going back to the present sometime.


----------



## Mahdi (Jul 2, 2010)

Kayo said:


> What the hell..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Shine was SC#3 in the future before Ageha changed its course.

Edit: Since Miroku's powers were revealed earlier than should have been, he openly called powerful psychichers to him remember? That must have changed the power ranking when new people like Grigori 03 showed up.


----------



## Kayo (Jul 2, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> Shine was SC#3 in the future before Ageha changed its course.
> 
> Edit: Since Miroku's powers were revealed earlier than should have been, he openly called powerful psychichers to him remember? That must have changed the power ranking when new people like Grigori 03 showed up.



Yeah that makes sense, but they could have made it clearer like "ZOMG A NEW SC APPROACH!".


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jul 2, 2010)

Now I'm not trolling but I would like amamiya or marie to die in these war, because I want to see some psycho ageha or even kyle or shao. I'm tired of this nice, protect my friends and hide ageha, I want him to go psycho and to stomp & kill some mothafuckas and say : "How do you like it bitch? YEAh that's rite say my name, Scream mothafucka"

Now I wonder who will fight who. Will ageha fight miroku??? ( I will be a freaking pwnage in 1 sec imo), will shoa vs junas part 2 happen ( dont see any difference than part one), who will fight grana? Will asaga be the one to fight him??

I mean Wise is so much better than root that is not even funny, I hope to see some friendly allies coming to root's help, like matsuri or kagetora .


----------



## neostar8710 (Jul 2, 2010)

ageha vs grana

the buildup has been going on since chapter 30 or w/e.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm happy that Kabuto is going too .


----------



## Blade (Jul 2, 2010)

Who thinks that still no one will die (again) in this invasion this time from the main chars side?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 2, 2010)

Blade said:


> Who thinks that still no one will die (again) in this invasion this time from the main chars side?



It's a shounen so that's a given .


----------



## Blade (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Inb4 Marie dies and Ageha goes into super saiyan like mode.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 2, 2010)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Inb4 Marie dies and Ageha goes into super saiyan like mode.



I hope none of that shit happens in Psyren . Considering it's about phsycic powers shouldn't being mentally crushed be a hindrance and not give a power boost . 

Then again . Shounen .


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2010)

> Though I wonder if Ageha and Amamiya will stop looking old as well if they master it?



His dads power not granted by Nova


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2010)

good chapter so aehas dad made something like a time chamber from DB so they can train in one day and it would feel like many.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 2, 2010)

Fuckin Nova fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I fuckin love that power!


----------



## Farih (Jul 2, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> Now I'm not trolling but I would like amamiya or *marie to die in these war, because I want to see some psycho ageha or even kyle or shao*. I'm tired of this nice, protect my friends and hide ageha, I want him to go psycho and to stomp & kill some mothafuckas and say : "How do you like it bitch? YEAh that's rite say my name, Scream mothafucka"



ShaoRage   It'll happen.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 2, 2010)

Didn't the last time ageha raged he had a brain aneurysm?


----------



## Harihara (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't care how cliche it is I don't want any of my favs to die


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 3, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> good chapter so aehas dad made something like a time chamber from DB so they can train in one day and it would feel like many.



Bleach and Mahou Sensei Negima have this same concept 

Anybody know any others???


----------



## Blinky (Jul 3, 2010)

shadowlords said:


> Bleach and Mahou Sensei Negima have this same concept
> 
> Anybody know any others???



 I'm sure there are more examples but I can't think of any . 

I'll never take Uranus seriously because of his name .


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 3, 2010)

why doesnt Bonfire have a rank? 



BlinkyEC said:


> I'm sure there are more examples but I can't think of any .
> 
> *I'll never take Uranus seriously because of his name *.



His name is Deep Freeze, whether he likes it or not


----------



## CreepingFeature (Jul 3, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I'll never take Uranus seriously because of his name .





> His name is Deep Freeze, whether he likes it or not



nice one... hahaha... 'Deep Freeze Ur Anus' ouch...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 3, 2010)

CreepingFeature said:


> nice one... hahaha... 'Deep Freeze Ur Anus' ouch...



I think Deep Anus would be a nice compromise


----------



## Yak (Jul 3, 2010)

Realistically speaking, Root should get their asses beat in this battle.

Even if Ageha and Amamiya learn Nova, I doubt they will master it as well as Ageha's dad. And he didn't even pack enough punch to do Junas in in the short time he had going all out with his Astral Space. Both Grana and Miroku are well above Junas.

Root also now lacks Marie, unless she can somehow find a way to escape Vigo's claws (or his other appendages... I dare not think about it, poor girl). Kyle is evenly matched with Delboro and then there is Odo (?) who is still a wild-card and will definitely fight as well (although I am having doubts he really settles with the bad guys).

Overall Root looks a bit understacked for this fight to take on the strong WISE fighters plus the Star Commanders. I hope they manage to get their folks out but barely escape and that it shows them that they need more strong allies once they go back to the present. They will have to further manipulate the timelines to get an advantage over WISE.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

Bets on Grana having Nova as well.


----------



## Mahdi (Jul 3, 2010)

^ no doubt he's almighty type


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 3, 2010)

So I just recently started reading Psyren (like, over the past month). I've gotten through most of it, and I'm reading the current chapters just to stay up-to-date.

IMO, this series is basically cookie-cutter Shounen. It's not bad, but it's not remarkable for *anything.* Ageha is pretty much your run-of-the-mill school-delinquent-turned-brave-protagonist. The Elmore Wood children come off as obnoxious, mostly Kyle and Shao, and I pretty much want them to die (the one exception being Van, whose future self is hilarious and awesome). Amamiya is surprisingly useful, but her attractiveness is highly overrated. 

The W.I.S.E. are all right, but overall, I think there's way too much jobbing in this series. Characters are used for mutual exhibition and there's rarely anything you could call a close fight (save for Miroku vs. Grana, which was pretty awesome). Kabuto is just annoying. Oboro is basically a Kurama dupe and the series wouldn't really be significantly different without him.

Looking like my favorite characters so far are Hiryuu, Kagetora, Van, Shiner, Junas, and Grana. And I hate to admit it, but Miroku has his cool moments too.

Also, the I-know-we're-not-gay-but-could-you-help-me-put-on-my-sunscreen relationship goin' on between Miroku and Grana is weird but cool. I thought it was interesting how they joined forces.


Miroku: Be me friend. 

Grana: Lolno. 

Miroku: *gouges Grana's eye* How 'bout nao? :ho

Grana: You gouged my eye! Let's be friends. 

Miroku: 



EDIT: Also, Nova is bullshit. It's just one more excuse to make Ageha retardedly powerful. His dad couldn't even beat Junas, but he and Amamiya will tear into Astral Nova and solo (duet?) the W.I.S.E. with it.


----------



## Yak (Jul 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Bets on Grana having Nova as well.



Wouldn't really surprise me if he had it and it kinda would suit his overall theme as "Solar Lord" and all that jazz. Then again, it would be lame if he were just going "I see your chuunin-level nova and raise you one up". I am hoping for something more. Future Grana must be a monster tho when present-day Grana already has telekinetic punches with the force of artillery blasts. In that one flashback where Future Matsuri and Future Kagetora were matching up with suit-wearing Future Grana, he fucking killed them in a block busting explosion. And I doubt that's the top of what he can do.

I'm really looking forward to how this invasion will go but I hope its not turned into incredible shit. They are a handful of very powerful psychicers at Root, yes, but come on. They will be entering an 18 Km diameter capital city surrounded by more than 100 Neuro-towers that each are swarming with Tavoo and other horrible abominations on top of it and that's not even counting the higher echelons of the WISE hirarchy yet. It HAS to be a total rape in WISE's favor for once. After all, so far they only have been getting their arses kicked and had to deal with countless interceptions from Root. 

Time to show the good guys why they should be feared. 

(also, please Ageha, go back to the present and get Dholaki on your team somehow, this would be so crack-tastic )

Oh, and I still think the reason why Grana is following Miroku is because he CAN. Not because he necessarily has to. I do not even believe that Grana is that much inferior to Miroku, its more that their match in the present also could have gone any other way if the situation had been a little different and Grana would have come out on top. So, Miroku is good in preserving the illusion of total freedom for Grana, letting him believe that he can freely chose whatever he wants to do although Miroku is of course manipulating him. And Grana is too laid back and easy going to give a shit about that or get pissed about it. He's just going with the flow.

In a way he is the Coyote Starrk of Psyren, haha.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

Yak said:


> (also, please Ageha, go back to the present and get Dholaki on your team somehow, this would be so crack-tastic )



Never giving up on that, are you Yak?


----------



## perman07 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I agree Psyren is becoming more and more like a cookie cutter shonen, it used to be more about mystery and information. I think the author revealed many things too fast. At the start, it was unknown how the world was destroyed, it was unknown who Nemesis Q was, it was unknown who W.I.S.E was and what they wanted.

At this point, the previous brilliance of the all the mindfuck this manga was full of has started to diminish a little bit.


----------



## Yak (Jul 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Never giving up on that, are you Yak?



NEVERRRR (I'm just a huge Dholaki-tard, especially present-day Dholaki just looks horribly pimped out.)

Come on, its a cool way to bring him back in the game with an actual purpose. If he joins the bad guys he will get his ass kicked. For the THIRD time. Who's going to buy that shit, it would just be a farce.

Now, if they somehow could convince him that its much cooler to follow around Ageha, he could potentially grow stronger too and kick major ass. His fights - despite him losing in the end - were still amongst the coolest of the series and he isn't a complete dunce. Just extremely hotheaded, arrogant and proud of his power. 

In a way he is like Grimmjow although that is perhaps not the best analogy available.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

That's two Wise-Espada analogies you've done 

Got any more?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 3, 2010)

perman07 said:


> While I agree Psyren is becoming more and more like a cookie cutter shonen, it used to be more about mystery and information. I think the author revealed many things too fast. At the start, it was unknown how the world was destroyed, it was unknown who Nemesis Q was, it was unknown who W.I.S.E was and what they wanted.
> 
> At this point, the previous brilliance of the all the mindfuck this manga was full of has started to diminish a little bit.



I agree that a lot of information was revealed earlier than it should have been, but a lot of cliches were present since the beginning. Ageha being the delinquent protagonist who struggles with controlling his great power, the group of bad guys with a global agenda, and SCHOOLGIRL SAMURAI MAMAMIYA, just to name a few.

Like I said, none of it is outright bad, but Psyren just hasn't yet shown me anything I haven't already seen a million times.



Yak said:


> NEVERRRR (I'm just a huge Dholaki-tard, especially present-day Dholaki just looks horribly pimped out.)
> 
> Come on, its a cool way to bring him back in the game with an actual purpose. If he joins the bad guys he will get his ass kicked. For the THIRD time. Who's going to buy that shit, it would just be a farce.
> 
> Now, if they somehow could convince him that its much cooler to follow around Ageha, he could potentially grow stronger too and kick major ass. His fights - despite him losing in the end - were still amongst the coolest of the series and he isn't a complete dunce. Just extremely hotheaded, arrogant and proud of his power.



TBH, Dholaki seems too weak to be of any real significance anymore (which is disappointing, because I enjoyed his fights too). As hard as it is to swallow, he probably will just be owned a third time.

Although, I've been wrong before. Keep your fingers crossed. 



> In a way he is like Grimmjow although that is perhaps not the best analogy available.



I always got more of a "Deidara" vibe from Dholaki. Bragging about his Explosia, obsessing over defeating the person who bested it, going to self-destructive lengths to accomplish the task, etc.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 3, 2010)

I support Yak's idea of Dholaki being recruited. 

I'm guessing at the end of this arc Miroku is going to initiate the second part of his plan to transform the world (Which I think was called Genesis earlier).

You see, there is a running theme with the good guys VS. WISE thing. The good guys may win some battles but ultimately WISE comes out on top. Any victories the Drifters/Root have (Preventing the premature deaths of the Elmore kids) are shadowed by the fact they inadvertently made WISE stronger through their actions.


----------



## Yak (Jul 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> That's two Wise-Espada analogies you've done
> 
> Got any more?



Shiner = Szayel? 

Vigo = ... uhm... did Bleach ever have a homicidal rapist? 

Junas is just an angry Byakuya (HAH! That made the Junas fans rage  just as planned )





Nikushimi said:


> I agree that a lot of information was revealed earlier than it should have been, but a lot of cliches were present since the beginning. Ageha being the delinquent protagonist who struggles with controlling his great power, the group of bad guys with a global agenda, and SCHOOLGIRL SAMURAI MAMAMIYA, just to name a few.
> 
> Like I said, none of it is outright bad, but Psyren just hasn't yet shown me anything I haven't already seen a million times.



These days its pretty much impossible to write a shounen without dipping into its corresponding cliches. So I'm not even going to bother with that. Besides, there have been really amazing shounen mangas who are nothing but cliches, in fact. Just think of Kongou Banchou :ho

What I love about Psyren is the power-sets, the nice pacing, the fights and the fact that the author managed to run the series on two different yet connected storylines. The time travelling and alternations of the future offer a fuckload potential to justify event he uncannies developments without looking completely way out there.





> TBH, Dholaki seems too weak to be of any real significance anymore (which is disappointing, because I enjoyed his fights too). As hard as it is to swallow, he probably will just be owned a third time.
> 
> Although, I've been wrong before. Keep your fingers crossed.



There is always hope! Besides, as was already shown, when Ageha tried to help Root advance and grow stronger, he somehow also made the WISE stronger so, you never know, if shit is altered just a bit and now Dholaki knows about Miroku way ahead of the original timeline schedule, he might actually turn out to be a completely different type of fighter. Or, if not that, at least stronger? I don't think he will be complete fodder or else present-day Bonfire wouldn't have remarked that they are still missing "Teleporter" and "Explosia". That means, at least for WISE, both Dholaki and Shiner still bear some form of importance. ( I wouldn't say Shiner is fodder or weak now because he was demoted to rank 4. He is just not exactly the offensive type but his teleporting ability is probably unique among even the Star Commanders and thus very valuable. He just doesn't pack much punch as a fighter, at least less than Uranus now).




> I always got more of a "Deidara" vibe from Dholaki. Bragging about his Explosia, obsessing over defeating the person who bested it, going to self-destructive lengths to accomplish the task, etc.



Deidara was too quirky with his antics and too gay to be soundly compared to Dholaki, both in attitude and looks. But that's just me.


And again - PETITION TO RECRUIT DHOLAKI, ROOT NEEDS MORE FIGHTERS


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 3, 2010)

Yak said:


> Shiner = Szayel?
> 
> Vigo = ... uhm... did Bleach ever have a homicidal rapist?
> 
> Junas is just an angry Byakuya (HAH! That made the Junas fans rage  just as planned )



Shiner is more like Ichimaru. Vigo is...well, he looks like a white-haired L from Death Note. As for Junas, he strongly resembles Ulquiorra (or maybe it's just the pointy helmet).



> These days its pretty much impossible to write a shounen without dipping into its corresponding cliches. So I'm not even going to bother with that. Besides, there have been really amazing shounen mangas who are nothing but cliches, in fact.



Agreed, but I don't even find Psyren's execution of these cliches to be all that spectacular. Some people have really original ways of implementing unoriginal ideas, but Psyren is just kind of "meh" so far.



> Just think of Kongou Banchou :ho



Who? 



> What I love about Psyren is the power-sets, the nice pacing, the fights and the fact that the author managed to run the series on two different yet connected storylines. The time travelling and alternations of the future offer a fuckload potential to justify event he uncannies developments without looking completely way out there.



I agree, there is plenty of potential in this series. But so far I don't think it's being lived up to.



> There is always hope! Besides, as was already shown, when Ageha tried to help Root advance and grow stronger, he somehow also made the WISE stronger so, you never know, if shit is altered just a bit and now Dholaki knows about Miroku way ahead of the original timeline schedule, he might actually turn out to be a completely different type of fighter. Or, if not that, at least stronger? I don't think he will be complete fodder or else present-day Bonfire wouldn't have remarked that they are still missing "Teleporter" and "Explosia". That means, at least for WISE, both Dholaki and Shiner still bear some form of importance. ( I wouldn't say Shiner is fodder or weak now because he was demoted to rank 4. He is just not exactly the offensive type but his teleporting ability is probably unique among even the Star Commanders and thus very valuable.



Shiner got trolled by the new rankings, as did Caprico, and they were both higher than Dholaki to begin with. What this suggests is, rather than making the existing members more badass, they are simply being bumped down/replaced.



> He just doesn't pack much punch as a fighter, at least less than Uranus now).



Yeah, my anus packs a lot of-

Wait, that backfired, didn't it?



> Deidara was too quirky with his antics and too gay to be soundly compared to Dholaki, both in attitude and looks. But that's just me.



Hey, you shut the hell up. Deidara is awesome. 



> And again - PETITION TO RECRUIT DHOLAKI, ROOT NEEDS MORE FIGHTERS



Petition to recruit Miroku instead. The W.I.S.E. won't stand a chance.


----------



## Yak (Jul 3, 2010)

Actually, maybe they will recruit Shiner. Didn't he himself say the doesn't give much of a shit which side wins? 


Nah, in all seriousness now, IF any recruition of former (or rather, soon-to-be) enemies were to occur, we had to look closer into what those guys are doing with their present-timeline lifes. I'm not sure what Shiner does but he seems to lead a seemingly normal life, has a job (teacher? scientist? random office job?). Dholaki on the other hand looks too much like a thug or a Yakuza to have any normal profession, plus we see him standing in the ruins of a blasted appartment with three guys down as he watches Miroku's announcement.

Dholaki is violent and shorttempered and doesn't shun the risk of harming his own body to further his goals. He is definitely some sort of criminal. No idea what he was doing right there when the announcement came on TV but my shot at the dark is that he is dealing drugs and had some shit for brains there who didn't want to pay. So Dholaki had to choke/asplode some dudes. 

Maybe Root can get a way into these two guys' heads if they know how to handle their attitudes and what appeals to them. After all, all Miroku did was convince them with something alluring, too. 

A man can dream, right


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 3, 2010)

Yak said:


> Actually, maybe they will recruit Shiner. Didn't he himself say the doesn't give much of a shit which side wins?
> 
> 
> Nah, in all seriousness now, IF any recruition of former (or rather, soon-to-be) enemies were to occur, we had to look closer into what those guys are doing with their present-timeline lifes. I'm not sure what Shiner does but he seems to lead a seemingly normal life, has a job (teacher? scientist? random office job?). Dholaki on the other hand looks too much like a thug or a Yakuza to have any normal profession, plus we see him standing in the ruins of a blasted appartment with three guys down as he watches Miroku's announcement.
> ...



Unfortunately, this shit would just turn Psyren into Shippuuden, with the main characters using TNJ to solve all their bad guy problems.

Do. Not. Want.

I do agree about one thing, though: We need one of the bad guys to defect and become one of the good guys.

Another cliche, but it needs to happen. So much information could be learned, and the resistance would have a powerful new ally.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 3, 2010)

I enjoyed this chapter a lot.  I found Vigo's creepyness to have reached new levels though, I mean there was only a bed, no furniture or anything, just a bed...creepy.  I liked Uranus' character since before we new his name, I just hope Frederica doesn't wreck him when Root invades WISE, hahahaha.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 3, 2010)

Marie needs no furniture, as long as she is not tied up its all good... and why calling Vigo a rapist again, he didnt do anything  ...yet.

I was thinking maybe caprico will sacrifice herself to save Junas at some point or something... I cant see her being a fighter and she must be pretty weak with that 6th postition. she would have a good chance to come over to the side of the good guys, but not without junas and I doubt he would be willing.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 3, 2010)

"I'm more the romantic type but I'll still rape you but I'll definitely stroke you lovingly while I do it "


----------



## Penance (Jul 3, 2010)

Yak said:


> Actually, maybe they will recruit Shiner. Didn't he himself say the doesn't give much of a shit which side wins?
> 
> 
> Nah, in all seriousness now, IF any recruition of former (or rather, soon-to-be) enemies were to occur, we had to look closer into what those guys are doing with their present-timeline lifes. I'm not sure what Shiner does but he seems to lead a seemingly normal life, has a job (teacher? scientist? random office job?). *Dholaki on the other hand looks too much like a thug or a Yakuza*...



Kagetora...


----------



## Blade (Jul 3, 2010)

I wonder how the things are looking on the present time.


----------



## TicoTico (Jul 3, 2010)

The only 'cliche'/twist I've been annoyed with in Psyren is the recent Ageha's-dad-suddenly-is-über-powerful-and-takes-his-son-to-the-hyperbolic-time-chamber -thing.

Other than that, for me, it's a refreshing manga with great delivery. Really exciting, and a lot of potential for things to get really brutal. Horrifying, even.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 3, 2010)

Well it was hinted at ever since Asuka first showed up. Pretty much the first thing mentioned about him was "Holy Shit, he looks really young!" and in chapter 125 we finally got an answer why.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 3, 2010)

I actually like the Shounen dad cliche...


----------



## Yellow (Jul 3, 2010)

Hopefully Junas will die so I can see Caprico rage. She has an incredibly haxxed ability. She just needs something to bring out its full potential. 

And yeah, Ageha's Dad's strength didn't come out of thin air. There was always something a little mysterious about him. 

EDIT: Also right now it looks like the good guys will be raped. Miroku and Grana alone will fuck them up. Add in the rest and it's overkill. 
And lol at Junas telling Uranus to stfu. Junas, better watch your back before he freezes your ass.


----------



## Penance (Jul 4, 2010)

Yellow said:


> Hopefully Junas will die so I can see Caprico rage. She has an incredibly haxxed ability. She just needs something to bring out its full potential.
> 
> And yeah, Ageha's Dad's strength didn't come out of thin air. There was always something a little mysterious about him.
> 
> ...



Fix'd for you...

Kabuto is SO the man, right now...and White Abyss () doesn't beat around the bush anymore...maybe it'll be something crazy-like they can only do a nova when they're together.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jul 4, 2010)

I always thought that Grana would turn good? He looks like a laid back guy, kinda like Toujou from Beelzebub.

MY fave characters are Kabuto, Grana, Kyle and Shao.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 4, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> I always thought that Grana would turn good? He looks like a laid back guy, kinda like Toujou from Beelzebub.
> 
> MY fave characters are Kabuto, Grana, Kyle and Shao.


I see him maybe Amagi as a remote possibility, but he doesn't seem to care about people though, so I don't see him spouting any sort of morality.

If Grana were to defect, he wouldn't necessarily become Root's ally just because of that, more of lone x-factor I think.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 4, 2010)

Whoever said Kabuto is the man I aprove .


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2010)

Grana is neutral.He gives a damn only for himself.If he finds a chance to get rid of Miroku, i am sure he will fuckin do it.


----------



## Penance (Jul 4, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> I always thought that Grana would turn good? He looks like a laid back guy, kinda like Toujou from Beelzebub.
> 
> MY fave characters are Kabuto, Grana, Kyle and Shao.





I always figured that Grana would defect, or at least give the resistance some sort of leg up/info...IF he's impressed with them......

As for fave characters, I think: Kabuto, Grana, Kyle, and Ageha...and Kagetora...


----------



## Yak (Jul 4, 2010)

Way out there theory: Marie is saved from Vigo's "love-drunken" attempts by that other guy who had a crush on her, you know, the bearded dude with the Psy-beast 



Orrrrr turns out Vigo is just really misunderstood and he is the one to eventually defect and follow beloved Marie's lead  Now wouldn't that be something no one expected


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2010)

Marie pussy must be master class if she turns vigo into a good guy. might as well let her be "captured" more often!


----------



## Harihara (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Jul 4, 2010)

Finally caught up on this manga 

That would be funny if she turned one of them good   Although I can't really imagine them changing sides either, unless the past is changed again.


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2010)

Marie's role will be minor as always.


----------



## Farih (Jul 5, 2010)

Yak said:


> Orrrrr turns out Vigo is just really misunderstood and he is the one to eventually defect and follow beloved Marie's lead  Now wouldn't that be something no one expected



Too much Bleach 

Or if what you say is true and MarieVigo becomes canon, Shao has more reason to rage 

All roads lead to Rage 

---------------


On a more serious note, does anyone think Amamiya has become a lot less cool since the beginning of the series?


----------



## Yak (Jul 5, 2010)

Farih said:


> Too much Bleach
> 
> Or if what you say is true and MarieVigo becomes canon, Shao has more reason to rage
> 
> ...



There is a simple explanation for that. First she was the only one to use and control Psi powers effectively. Even with Matsuri around, who is kind of a Joker-card character which doesn't get too much attention, Amamiya was still important and powerful.

Now, Ageha and a whole lot of people have surpassed her, at least in straight-up combat abilities. Her Trance powers are probably still amongst the highest of the good guys but overall she feels like she's lacking offensive qualities.

Then again there is Abyss and I doubt we've seen the last of 'her'.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Trance is too haxxed. There is a reason genjutsu is less and less prominent in Naruto, either it's an instant one-shot, or it doesn't work. I suspect the author of Psyren has discovered this. It's the same reason Robin in OP is little exposed, instant one-shot, or it doesn't work.


----------



## Farih (Jul 5, 2010)

Yak said:


> There is a simple explanation for that. First she was the only one to use and control Psi powers effectively. Even with Matsuri around, who is kind of a Joker-card character which doesn't get too much attention, Amamiya was still important and powerful.
> 
> Now, Ageha and a whole lot of people have surpassed her, at least in straight-up combat abilities. Her Trance powers are probably still amongst the highest of the good guys but overall she feels like she's lacking offensive qualities.
> 
> Then again there is Abyss and I doubt we've seen the last of 'her'.



You're right, but I feel like she's been pushed too much into the background since Ageha's been advancing.

Actually, I wasn't even talking about abilities in general in my previous post.  To me, her significant scenes in the past couple of arcs, excluding Abyss, well, actually no, including Abyss, have been more-or-less pairing centered.  Even when she's trying to learn Nova, her reasoning involves being at Ageha's side which makes sense and all but she's starting to fall towards pairing fodder when she used to be so incredibly kickass before.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 5, 2010)

Farih said:


> Too much Bleach
> 
> Or if what you say is true and MarieVigo becomes canon, Shao has more reason to rage
> 
> ...



she has become what most females do in shonen weaker then the males and seemingly their only purpose is as potential mates to the main characters.  seem to be the shonen curse for women now a days. but who knows hopefully we will see her doing something good and abyss appearing.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 5, 2010)

Amamiya broke shiners arm and arguably did more damage to a 3rd rank than shao and Fredericka combined. While Ageha did nothing against the 5th rank during his rematch. Ageha gets more panel time, so he gets to resolve more fights i guess, also his mel door is pretty hax. Psyren author is simply not concerned with giving everyone a match, but eventually when amamiya does get one it will probably own.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 5, 2010)

I just read 125 chapters in a row, what an amazing manga!


when can we expect future releases?


----------



## Farih (Jul 5, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Amamiya broke shiners arm and arguably did more damage to a 3rd rank than shao and Fredericka combined. While Ageha did nothing against the 5th rank during his rematch. Ageha gets more panel time, so he gets to resolve more fights i guess, also his mel door is pretty hax. Psyren author is simply not concerned with giving everyone a match, but eventually when amamiya does get one it will probably own.



I really hope so.  She was such a great character and so I hope she doesn't eternally become Ageha pairing fodder  



son_michael said:


> I just read 125 chapters in a row, what an amazing manga!
> 
> 
> when can we expect future releases?



Normally around Fridays.


----------



## cbus05 (Jul 5, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Amamiya broke shiners arm and arguably did more damage to a 3rd rank than shao and Fredericka combined. While Ageha did nothing against the 5th rank during his rematch. Ageha gets more panel time, so he gets to resolve more fights i guess, also his mel door is pretty hax. Psyren author is simply not concerned with giving everyone a match, but eventually when amamiya does get one it will probably own.



No way would she have stood a chance without Shao however. Ageha was fighting Shiner without any help.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2010)

do you guys think Marie will be brainwashed? Ugh im so sick of the damsel in distress thing already!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 6, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> No way would she have stood a chance without Shao however. Ageha was fighting Shiner without any help.



you mean dholkia and no he was own completely. the only way he stood a chance to the first time was because of kabuto's psy. the reason he didn't die was because of kabuto and vans psy.


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2010)

son_michael said:


> do you guys think Marie will be brainwashed? Ugh im so sick of the damsel in distress thing already!



Idk if she will be brainwashed, she just may be forced to against her allies.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2010)

Blade said:


> Idk if she will be brainwashed, she just may be forced to against her allies.



isn't that the same thing?


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2010)

son_michael said:


> isn't that the same thing?



Being brainwashed=manipulation of her mind with  a psi ability for example,
Being forced *against her will* (sorry to not mention it) is different.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 7, 2010)

On going spoiler translation by Hai_priesty for chapter 126


----------



## Blinky (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What a surprise . The main character easily adapts to the ultimate power .


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm seeing Uranus mentioned in the end. I wonder if he came early or something or was there a timeskip to the launch of the attack.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nova seems interesting, so their physical body become an existence of thought? Spirit which is like a ghost, burst which is energy, trance which is thought waves. So basically while in Nova their physical body is spirit + energy + thought = Ghost!

Which makes a ghost is broken up in 3 basic parts
Spirit, energy, thought so it's safe to say while using Nova you become somewhat like a ghost.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 7, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise . The main character easily adapts to the ultimate power .




*Spoiler*: __ 



to be fair ageha is still young in psy so he is still like clay in a sense.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is the fully translated spoiler. I'll post it here to save you guys from going back a page.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Trans (done):
ＣＡＬＬ，１２６　 つなぐ手 
Call 126 : Hand held

新たなる力・・・
「ノヴ」会得へ！！
To gain the new powers, Nova...!!

チチ（ーーあとは星空間を持続させて　この二人を見守るだけ・・・）
Dad : All I can do now is to maintain the star space and be with the two....

手からノヴァを・・・
アゲハ『ぐッ・・・　痛ゥッ・・・！！』
チチ（ノヴァに変質していく体細胞が悲鳴をあげる）
From his hands, Nova....
Ageha : Guuuh..... It hurts.....!!
Dad : (His cells are wailing from the transmutation of Nova)

手から背中の方へ・・・
チチ（精神と肉体の今までの関係性が破壊される　思念体への変化・・・　それをあなた達二人の体が拒否せず受け入れるかどうかーー・・・）
アゲハ『く・・・！！』
(Nova?) Transferring from his hands to the body...
Dad : (his spirit and body is breaking the relationship it had always held until now.... into a form of thought existence.... Would their body accept Nova, or reject them......)
Ageha : Uhhh...!!

立ち上る・・・
チチ『！！』
Stand up...
Dad : !!

チチ（ーーもう適応が始まっている・・・　・・・成る程　僕の血を引く子というわけだ）
Dad : (His body seems to gain acceptance... ....I see, after all he's my child....)

雨宮の手から・・・紅骨を落とす・・・
雨宮『うッ・・・！！　ハーーーッ　ハーーーッ』
チチ『焦らないでまずはノヴァの感覚に慣れましょう　指先のノヴァを拡げる事はまだ考えなくていいですから　少しずついきましょう』
雨宮『・・・はい』
From Amamiya's hands.... she dropped her sword...
Amamiya : Uh...!! Haa.... Haa.....h
Dad : Don't get anxious, start with feeling the Nova first - Don't rush to spread Nova into your body, start with letting it stay in your fingers and get a good feel on it first.
Amamiya : ...Yes.

アゲハ『・・・雨宮　手をつないで　俺と感覚を共有しよう　大丈夫　俺に出来たんだ　雨宮に出来ないわけがない』
Ageha : ...Amamiya, hold my hand, and feel together with me! Don't worry, I did it! And I'm sure Amamiya will too!

頬を赤らめる雨宮・・・
雨宮『・・・うん』
チチ（アツアツじゃないですか）『・・・私は少し休ませてもらいますかね』
Amamiya blushing...
Amamiya : ....Fine.
Dad : (They're sticky as a pair!) .....Shall I rest a little?

手をつないでいる・・・
アゲハ『・・・うん　いい調子だ　安定してきてる　体の痛みも少しマシになってきた』
雨宮『・・・ありがとね』
アゲハ『なにが？』
Still holding their hands..
Ageha : ......Yes it's getting smooth - the Nova seems to have stabilized, and the pain in my body is subsiding!
Amamiya : .....Thank you.
Ageha : What for?

雨宮『私いつもあなたに助けてもらってる』
アゲハ『・・・・・・小学校の頃を思い出したよ　おふくろが死んでボロボロに落ち込んでた俺を雨宮がずっと元気付けてくれたっけ・・・
Amamiya : Thank you for being with me when I need help.
Ageha : .....I remembered when we were in grade school..... Mum died and you were with me when I was down, consoling me always... It was you who chose to stay with me! Thinking about this, I actually did loved you since then, but somehow I forget that feeling, .....I...

最初に助けてくれたのは雨宮のほうだったんだぜ　思えばその時から雨宮のことが好きだったのに　どうしていつのまにか忘れてたんだろう　・・・俺』

[中学でずっと喧嘩に明け暮れて高校でまた別人みたいに変わっちまった　お前に会った]
[そしてあの日・・・「助けて」って呟いたお前の背中を追いかけて・・・サイレンを知ったーーー]
アゲハ『それでやっと思い出せたんだ自分の気持ち　雨宮が好きだ　今でも　だから今度は俺が護るよ　雨宮　ボロボロになったお前を今度が俺が助ける番だ』
Ageha : I started fighting other everyday and changed so much, before I meet you again....
Ageha : Then that day, when I chased after you after I heard you say "help" when you went away... and came to know Psyren....
Ageha : I think I finally realized how I feel now, I loved and still love Amamiya, when now - so let me protect you, Amamiya! You happened to be down now and it's my turn to cheer you up!

涙を流す雨宮・・・
雨宮『・・・・・・うん』
Amamiya, in tears.....
Amamiya : ......Yes.

[握りしめた事から雨宮の感情が堰を切ったように溢れ伝わってきた]
[ーー雨宮は泣き続けた　・・・俺はずっと手を握りそばにいた]
[俺達は何も話さなかったが－－心は通じ合っていた]
Since we get connected at the hands Amamiya's emotions was conveyed directly -
....Amamiya kept crying, .....and I stayed with her still holding her hand.
We said not a word more.... we know our feelings.


326 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/07/07(水) 17:07:15 ID:Xu3v37ER0
フレ『敵の反応は？』
シャオ『無い　大丈夫』
Fu : Any reaction from enemies?
Shao : None - all clear.

シャオ『そろそろ時間だな』
カイル『ああ』
Shao : It's almost time.
Kyle : Ahh.

クサカベ『よっしゃ俺達の出発時間や　ほな　行こうか』
カブト『いきなり連れて来られたけど・・・　ここって遊園地？』
ラン『そうだ　旧神奈川県相模湖プレジャーワールド』
Kusakabe : Come on, it's our departure time, let's go!
Kabuto : We're suddenly here..... isn't this an amusement park?
Lan : Right - the ex- Kanagawa provenice's Sagamiko (Lake) Pleasure World, as they use to call it.

ラン『もうＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅの首都は目と鼻の先・・・　ここがサポートとして近づけるギリギリのラインだ　俺とヴァンはここを中継地点にし待機　みんなの転送　治療　連絡のサポートにまわる』
Lan : We're a doorstep away from WISE's capital..... This is the closest we support team can reach, Van and me will be ready here, to transport, Cure, contact and whichever support we need.
ラン『俺のトリック・ルームが「行ったことのない場所」へ転送できる限界距離は約４０ｋｍ　いまからクサカベ班を大岳山頂の神経制御塔へ転送　そしてしばらく後首都潜入班を旧調布市直上へ転送する』

Lan : My Trick room can only transport up to 40km if I were to use it to an location I've never been - Kusakabe group is going to the hilltop's Neuro Tower, and your group will be going straight to Chouhusi!

クサカベ『首都近辺の塔は独自のネットワークが構築されとる　それに侵入するには関東圏の塔のどれか一つに直接出向いてハッキングを仕掛けなアカンのや』
ハルヒコ『おいおい侵入すんのにこんなデケーのマジ持ってくつもりかよォ』
Kusakabe : Around the Towers in charge of the Capital has a network built on it - in order to invade it, we have to do it directly insdie one to the Towers in Kantou circle...

蹴飛ばすハルヒコ・・・
クサカベ『やめろやーッ！！！そのスパコン壊したら計画もオジャンになんねんぞ！！』
ヒリャー『それで夜科と雨宮のＰＳＩ訓練は・・・？　やっぱり時間通りには間に合いそうにないのか・・・』
カブト『えッ！！？ちょっマジ！！？』
Haruhiko giving a hard kick....
Kusakabe : Stop you idiot!!! You destroy the Supercomputer here and our plans goes!!
Hiryuu : And what happened to Yoshina and Amamiya's training...? They can't make it in time isn't it...
Kabuto : Ehh!!? No joke here!!

フレ『ノヴァでしょ！？アタシ達に無理だったんだから出来るわけないっつーの！』
シャオ『先ほど　朱鳥さんから連絡がありました・・・　ここでやめるわけにはいかない・・・　もうそこまでの段階に到達していると・・・！　アゲハさん達は必ず合流します　それを信じましょう』
Fu : Its's Nova we're talking about! Even we can't make it, there's no way they'll master that quickly!
Shao L I just gotten Asuka san's contact....... there's no way they stop now, they're almost there....! Ageha san and Amamiya san will come and join us in no time, I'll trust that!

クサカベ『だが　もう時間は待ってくれへん・・・！　仲間を救うチャンスも太陽光もな　行くしかないで』
カイル『クサカベさん　あんたには本当に感謝してる　あんたみたいな人もいるんだって・・・　分かって良かった』
Kusakabe : But, we can't wait.....! The sun and your Nakamas can't wait, so are we!
Kyle : Kusakabe san, we're really grateful to have you, to have such a man exist here..... is really great!
クサカベ『ハハ　人間やったら当然やろ？』
ヒリャー『夜科達に伝えてくれ　必ず現代に戻ろうってな』
クサカベ『じゃあな』
Kusakabe : Haha, that's a human has to do what he should do right?
Hiryuu : Tell the two - that we'll make it back to modern times.
Kusakabe : See you guys!

クサカベ達を飛ばすラン・・・
カブト『オイオイアゲハ達遅れるってどーゆーことだよッ！？　一緒に行くって言っといて！？』
フレ『ア・・・アンタ別にここにいていいわよ』
Kusakabe group being transported by Lan...
Kabuto : Oioi, what are they doing getting late and this import times!? Didn't we say we'll fight together!?
Fu : It's... alright even if you don't join us!

カブト『行く！！なんか変なメンツの中に入れられて空気よく分かんねーけど俺ビビってねーし！！』
フレ『変なのはお前だ！！』
Kabuto : Of course I'll come!! Even if some strange party is joining our fight and I'm clueless, there's no way I get freak out over such small stuff!!
Fu : You are the odd one out!!

シャオ『僕らは潜入組と陽動組みに別れます　フー、カイルが地上で首都を攻撃し僕はそのスキに首都内部へ潜入する・・・』
カブト『じゃあ俺も潜入だ　そっちのメンツ足りねーだろ　殺すよりは助けるほうが性に合ってるし』
Shao : We will split into two groups, one to go undercover and one fight in conspicious space. Fu and Kyle will be invading the capital above ground, and we will try to go into the Capital interior when WISE had their hands tied.....
Kabuto : ....I'll come then, this group doesn't have enough people! Rescue fits me better than killing!

シャオ『いいんですか・・・！？　禁人種の巣の中枢ですよ・・・！！』
カブト『大丈夫　多分あんた達の中で一番大丈夫だ』
フレ『ほっほー』
ラン『時間だ　準備してくれ！』
Shao : is it really okay for you....!? We'll be straight into their nest....!!
Kabuto : I'll be alright - probably most alright in your group!
Fu : Ho Hoh!
Lan : Time now - get ready!

転送されるサラマンドラ・・・
ラン『まずフレデリカ　次にカイル　そして距離を置いてシャオ　霧崎を突入させる！』
Salamandra being transported....
Lan : Federica first, then Kyle - and Shao, Kabuto will be going in later!

クサカベ『さあ始めよか』
Kusakabe : Get ready!
フレ『ビィィィィィム　発射！』
Fu : Beeeam! Activate!

０３号『何か来る・・・！！』
03 : Something is coming....!!

待ち受けるは
第三星将
ウラヌス！！
The one await them is the Third star Commander Uranus!!

次号、ついに開始された救出作戦！！
立ちはだかる星将・・・激戦必至ッ！！

Next week, the rescue mission starts!!
The Star Commanders in arms..... fierce battle awaiting!!





*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah gee, I think we just got a love confession  and it looks like Ageha and Amamiya are being set up for a big damn heroes moment at a later time as they still haven't completed their training yet.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



I'm glad the rest of the training will be off panel. So the Battles will start next week. Fu, kyle, Hiyruu, Tatsuo, Shao, Lan and Kabuto vs Wise??

...so I guess barry is dead. ?_?


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 7, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess he is  otherwise he's a vegetable which is just as bad. 

So long, squandered potential . I remember his classy hairstyle and that time he broke Haruhiko's arm. Ironically out of the Scourge he caused the most injury to his opponent  (Unless you count Ash one-shotting the guy with the gun.)


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm glad that Ageha pimp hand is strong. So refreshing to have a shounen lead act like a man instead of a wimpering pussy or a 11 year old boy.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh my, the chapters are filled with love nowadays... Amamiya X Ageha, Marie X Ageha, Shao X Marie, Junas X Caprico... Marie X Vigo 

I have the feeling something is going to happen with Amamiya after all these confessions, but Marie will be alright.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Harem ending for Ageha?!?

But damn, sounds like a good build up chapter for the awesome fights in the next chapters.


----------



## Harihara (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Fu vs Uranus comes up and they fight how do you think it would go..it seems onesided because of fire vs Ice but since hes a star commander I bet he has some tricks against a pyro


----------



## Penance (Jul 7, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fu/Kabuto...


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> I'm glad that Ageha pimp hand is strong. So refreshing to have a shounen lead act like a man instead of a wimpering pussy or a 11 year old boy.



 I wss gonna mention this too 


Atleast there is no beating around the bush like other shounen, shit pisses me off.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 7, 2010)

So best shounen leads of all time, ageha gets my vote of nomination.


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2010)

After this shit right here  He isnt all emo and bitchy too. He knows in war not everybody can be saved.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 7, 2010)

Vault said:


> After this shit right here  He isnt all emo and bitchy too. He knows in war not everybody can be saved.



Its cause he takes a real look at the situation and doesn't look at it through friend/love/protect filtered bullshit lenses. 

He acknowledges that they might all die and so he says what needs to be said and goes about doing what needs to be done, no BS just lets do this.


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2010)

Thats what makes him so awesome. He has a realistic view on things.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 7, 2010)

Remember it being hinted in the earlier chapters that Ageha may be a bit more sinister than we think ? Did I imagine that or did nothing become of it ?


----------



## Penance (Jul 7, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Remember it being hinted in the earlier chapters that Ageha may be a bit more sinister than we think ? Did I imagine that or did nothing become of it ?



Ageha or Oboro...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 7, 2010)

Penance said:


> Ageha or Oboro...



Maybe I misunderstood..


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 7, 2010)

more like Ageha *and* Oboro


----------



## Blinky (Jul 7, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> more like Ageha *and* Oboro



That's the way I understood it too .. 

I didn't know it was saying *one* of them may be sinister .


----------



## Yak (Jul 7, 2010)

Cool to see more of the Nova-training. Not that I am diggging the training itself so much but I like the way Nova looks in usage. Also, Uranus taking action, fantastic. I think he's one of the more interesting Star Commanders, wanna see what he can do.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2010)

I fucking love this series. Psyren and Kekkaishi for two new favorites


----------



## Penance (Jul 7, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> I fucking love this series. Psyren and Kekkaishi for two new favorites



...not opposed.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



as expected ageha got a handle of nova before amamiya but the power of love helped her. looks like a good chapter


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 7, 2010)

Ageha being sinister has been implied but mainly by Matsuri; I think its more along the lines of he is going to do a 'the end justifies the means' type of thing. Thats my opinion of his personality; I don't think he is going to go WISE or anything but I don't think he is above stooping to their level to fight/kill them. (One of the reasons I love him as a main character, none of that; no we do this the morally right way. Fuck that shit, get it done)


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 7, 2010)

Pictures:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Penance (Jul 7, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Pictures:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hm...No bullshittin', it seems......


----------



## Blade (Jul 7, 2010)

Btw just a future prediction,Ageha will face some time his evil future self and you all know that.Psyren is just too awesome to do this.Miroku is not the final villain.


About the chapter, it seems good as usual .Also Yoshina is a good main hero.i have to admit that.


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2010)

> About the chapter, it seems good as usual .Also Yoshina is a good main hero.i have to admit that.



General consensus.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 7, 2010)

Ageha officially


----------



## Blade (Jul 7, 2010)

Ageha is truly one of the most ''realistic'' shonen heroes.Good job to the author.Good to see not another wimp/bitch crying in the character development.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 7, 2010)

Or afraid of pussy. Don't forget the fear of pussy that plagues 99% of shounen leads.


----------



## Blade (Jul 7, 2010)

Wimp/Bitch crying/Pussy fear/Emo shit, is a cursed disease for the majority of the shonen heroes out there.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 7, 2010)

Blade said:


> Btw just a future prediction,Ageha will face some time his evil future self and you all know that.Psyren is just too awesome to do this.Miroku is not the final villain.


Isn't that impossible? When they arrived in the Root for the first time, Granny said that they haven't seen them for all those years after they entered Psyren, which means that whenever they enter it, they dissapear from the present and thus cannot exist in the future.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 7, 2010)

i'm getting the feeling that psyren is rushing it's way to the end...


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 7, 2010)

blazingshadow said:


> i'm getting the feeling that psyren is rushing it's way to the end...



you think its going to be a short manga? or you afraid its going to get canceled? Cause I see neither being possible.


----------



## Yak (Jul 8, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Or afraid of pussy. Don't forget the fear of pussy that plagues 99% of shounen leads.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's just virgin angst. Born from fear of failing your first time 


Chapter pics look interesting to say the least, lol, Hiryuu looks like he's all "okay, let's go on a hike, everyone! I brought my entire HOUSE."


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 8, 2010)

Yak said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





That house is probably the supercomputer the spoilers mentioned. Poor Hiryuu relegated to Pack Mule duty.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey, I finally get a chance to post my thoughts on the Asuka and Nova.  I actually really like the whole idea of the fourth type of Psi, Nova.  However,  I'm really annoyed that it was Asuka who displayed it.  I mean if Nova is the combination of Trance, Rise, and Burst, then I wish it had been Matsuri who had that ability.  It would have made completely explained Grana's "Almighty Type" comment.  Seeing Nova thrown out there by Asuka makes it feel like something thought up on the spur of the moment.  Instead of something forshadowed, which is what I've come to expect from Psyren.

On top of that, OMG how the hell is Ageha supposed to learn Nova when he's primarily a Burst user, with a balanced Rise, and no Trance abilities as of yet?  Within the context of the manga, it makes no sense at all.  (Still, I love that Ageha is so proactive with dealing with problems...)  Hell, it would've made more sense for Amamiya to learn it even though her abilites are split among her personalities.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah same here, technically it should be _harder_ to impossible for ageha to learn it due to his undeveloped trance. It would be interesting if grana and Matsuri have a significantly more stable version of nova (ie not life threatening), which would explain their god tier level of psy. I don't have a particular problem with ageha learning it due to the coup out the author could use, but my god Amamiya better be a fucking monster at it.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 8, 2010)

Ageha shouldn't learn it, it would just destroy the meaning of Nova if he learns it, Yes Amamiya should learn it...

As for Matsuri I just see her hype but I doubt she's one of the strongest in Psyrenverse seeing that she had a hard time fighting inside the tower before


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So who gonna snatch #03 earmuffs? Fu or Tatsuo?






Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Barry is above Ash, since ash only one-shotted a nobody.


----------



## Farih (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AgehaxAmamiya was possibly the  most obvious shonen couple I've ever seen.  Even so, this is still happening kinda fast.  Like I said a few chapters back, the storyline seems to be getting more and more rushed...I'm worried 

And I can't help but love Ageha pek  Why is he so damn lovable??

Uranus


----------



## Blinky (Jul 9, 2010)

Manga Recommendations


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome chapter, the tension is rising over 9000! 

Kabuto was awesome.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 9, 2010)

The confession caught me off guard .


----------



## Random Member (Jul 9, 2010)

First half of the chapter was cute.

So 'rica is heading to Uranus, right? I've been kind of expecting to see them go at it.

And I dunno but I have a feeling Kusakabe will be kicking the bucket soon.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> The confession caught me off guard .



Real men are unpredictable


----------



## Penance (Jul 9, 2010)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Awesome chapter, the tension is rising over 9000!
> 
> Kabuto was awesome.



As usual...



Vault said:


> Real men are unpredictable



'Tis true...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 9, 2010)

Vault said:


> Real men are unpredictable



I liked how upfront he was about it . 

No blushing no stuttering . No bullshit . 

Also Kabuto was in it which makes this chapter awesome


----------



## Blade (Jul 9, 2010)

Now let the shit begin.

Though i'd laugh if Uranus is pwned in 2 chapters.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2010)

good chapter wonder how long till ageha and amamiya show up to save everyone


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think Ageha is gonna completely learn/master Nova. He will make up his own version of it to enhance his abilities.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 10, 2010)

A mixed version of Nova and Melchee's Door inc!!!
Amamiya x Ageha is <3


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 10, 2010)

I agree with LH


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 10, 2010)

the teams are awesome.

It's, Asaga (he lifted a giant box, his rise must be fucking awesome), Elecman, Kusakabe and Tatsuo.  

Kyle, Shao, Frederica and Kabuto. 

And we also have the love duo + shonen father. # nova psi users. and all the bad guys.

 this rescue arc is already awesome from start.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2010)

Bwahahahaha the fire user gets dropped off right in front of the ice commander.

What're the odds?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm thinking if Psyren ever gets an anime, I would want to watch it. Just to see how they would animate the Grana vs Amagi fight.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 10, 2010)

the confession was good... next chapters are gonna be epic


----------



## Yak (Jul 10, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Bwahahahaha the fire user gets dropped off right in front of the ice commander.
> 
> What're the odds?



Uranus is too cool for Freddy-chan. Literally.

Or, underneath his scarf he will reveal a face so bishi that even Hitsu is turned into a pillar of salt and after that he just takes Frederica to some romantic icescating at dawn, somewhere high up where you have an amazing view over the vastness of this wasteland of destruction that Japan has become.

MEGASWOON~


----------



## Penance (Jul 10, 2010)

Thumbs up chapter...


----------



## On and On (Jul 10, 2010)

Frederica bout to get her grill on


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 10, 2010)

Am I the only one that sees FredericaxKabuto as a possibility? Cause it has been hinted at several occasions.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 10, 2010)

Psyren is ending, everything that is currently happening leads me to that conclusion. The mangaka is slowly wrapping things up and this will come to an end very very soon.


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 10, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Psyren is ending, everything that is currently happening leads me to that conclusion. The mangaka is slowly wrapping things up and this will come to an end very very soon.



Yeah, this is what I've been thinking. Psyren has never been a manga that will get past 200 chapters.However this is not the last arc in the manga. After this there is at least two more, like the past arc where they stop it all from happening, and fighting Amagi Miroku.


----------



## Penance (Jul 10, 2010)

Believe it!!! said:


> Am I the only one that sees FredericaxKabuto as a possibility? Cause it has been hinted at several occasions.



He'll "wait" for her...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 10, 2010)

Everyone wants to fuck Kabuto .


----------



## Yak (Jul 10, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Everyone wants to fuck Kabuto .



Except for maybe Amamiya and Caprico 

I don't like the idea of Psyren ending soon, I'm enjoing it way too much right now.

We need at least one more major arc where all the big players have a role again. We still need to see a future version of Kagetora (omg, can'T even think what kind of a Rise-monster he would become) and Matsuri.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 10, 2010)

Yak said:


> Except



Stopped reading there


----------



## TicoTico (Jul 10, 2010)

Believe it!!! said:


> Am I the only one that sees FredericaxKabuto as a possibility? Cause it has been hinted at several occasions.


I must say that thought cropped to my mind as well.

Awesome chapter is awesome. I'm not sure if I see Psyren finishing before chapter 200... But it's of course a good thing to not prolong it any further than necessary for the plot.


----------



## Yak (Jul 10, 2010)

Uranus X Frederica GOGOGO

WOOOO


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 10, 2010)

good chapter. i think it's safe to guess that ageha will be in nova state when he arrives and i'm afraid his entrance will take a whole chapter. not so sure about the chick though.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 10, 2010)

Yoshina confession came out of the blue, it is kinda unusual for a shounen and i appreciated it


----------



## Farih (Jul 10, 2010)

Believe it!!! said:


> Am I the only one that sees FredericaxKabuto as a possibility? Cause it has been hinted at several occasions.



Yupp, probably...it's a cute pair...

And Psyren is definitely ending soon.  The main couple confessed...it starts wrapping up from there in any shounen, ironically enough.

Though I still think MariexAgeha would've been cute


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 10, 2010)

Farih said:


> Though I still think MariexAgeha would've been cute



We still have time to see Marie yelling "Yoshina kun, Yoshina kun, Yoshina kun!!!" with Ulquiorra Virgo looking jealous


----------



## Blinky (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubi said:


> We still have time to see Marie yelling "Yoshina kun, Yoshina kun, Yoshina kun!!!" with Ulquiorra Virgo looking jealous



FFFFUUUUUUUUUUU~ 

Nice set btw .


----------



## Farih (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubi said:


> We still have time to see Marie yelling "Yoshina kun, Yoshina kun, Yoshina kun!!!" with Ulquiorra Virgo looking jealous



If anyone's gonna be looking on jealously, it's Shao  

And as much as I like Orihime, Any Psyren Girl >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  Orihime.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 10, 2010)

Farih said:


> If anyone's gonna be looking on jealously, it's Shao
> 
> And as much as I like Orihime, Any Psyren Girl >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  Orihime.


Doesn't really sound like you like Orihime much if you rank women like Tenjuin Elmore above her...


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 10, 2010)

Psyren is too good to end. I bet the Mangaka is ending it so soon because of its poor sales.


----------



## Farih (Jul 10, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Doesn't really sound like you like Orihime much if you rank women like Tenjuin Elmore above her...



Orihime's character development is ridiculous.  She's shown knowing that she's incredibly weak, and yet every chance she could have to fight, she's shown as a mess, yet again.  I actually find this sort of endearing in a way and it makes me root for her more, but at least the girls in this series have powers and do their best to become stronger, and we're not stuck in arcs filled with self-conscious heroines.  (Amamiya had that for a while, but it was ok because we got Abyss out of it .)


----------



## Blinky (Jul 10, 2010)

Farih said:


> Orihime's character development is ridiculous.  She's shown knowing that she's incredibly weak, and yet every chance she could have to fight, she's shown as a mess, yet again.  I actually find this sort of endearing in a way and it makes me root for her more, but at least the girls in this series have powers and do their best to become stronger, and we're not stuck in arcs filled with self-conscious heroines.



Remember when she was just a crazy chick ? I miss that bitch .


----------



## Gabe (Jul 10, 2010)

i don't think the story is ending they still have to go to the past and stop everything from happening. the meteor is still coming and i doubt even with nova ageha can beat future miroku and possibility grana


----------



## perman07 (Jul 10, 2010)

There's also the cop who appeared last time. It seems like the author planned for that cop to hazzle Ageha a fair bit.

Unless the author recently decided that he wants to wrap things up quickly, I see a lot of open threads that won't be resolved quickly.


----------



## Yak (Jul 11, 2010)

Whom do you think actually is the most dangerous of the Elmore teens now? I still say Frederica packs the most punch.  (and she's got such a fine butt )


----------



## Blinky (Jul 11, 2010)

Frederica hasn't done much though ... 

I'd say Kyle .


----------



## perman07 (Jul 11, 2010)

My money's on Shao. He beat that commander on his own, though he didn't finish the job.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 11, 2010)

I think this will probably be the second to last arc. After all even if Ageha and the others do manage to defeat The Future WISE who are all much stronger, they shouldn't have too much difficulty defeating them in the present either.

However the present will have more obstacles for them than the future, since they wont have the back up of the Elmore Kids, and they'll still have to deal with the meteor.

Alot of really interesting shit is gonna go down.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 11, 2010)

i want fredicka ownage, i want her ownage!!!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 11, 2010)

perman07 said:


> There's also the cop who appeared last time. It seems like the author planned for that cop to hazzle Ageha a fair bit.
> 
> Unless the author recently decided that he wants to wrap things up quickly, I see a lot of open threads that won't be resolved quickly.



I agree. Unless the author decided to end it early, I don't see it ending any time soon. I still believe this is the last arc in the a saga and after this arc they won't return to future, and the next saga will focus on Wise and the Revival of Grigori. The whole purpose of starting the story off in the future, in my opinion, was to add emphasis on why Miroku mustn't succeed.

Edit: 

Also, does lady Q still exist in the present?


----------



## Cursed Avenger (Jul 11, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Frederica hasn't done much though ...



It's cause she doesn't need to


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 11, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I agree. Unless the author decided to end it early, I don't see it ending any time soon. I still believe this is the last arc in the a saga and after this arc they won't return to future, and the next saga will focus on Wise and the Revival of Grigori. The whole purpose of starting the story off in the future, in my opinion, was to add emphasis on why Miroku mustn't succeed.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also, does lady Q still exist in the present?



I assume she's still in government hands on that island, in a jar.


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2010)

Lady Q must exist for them to return to the past, right? 

Anyway I think that Shao is probably the strongest, although wow, they've all really improved.  (Also I'm probably biased since he's my favorite )


----------



## Farih (Jul 13, 2010)

Still no spoilers?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

Cursed Avenger said:


> It's cause she doesn't need to



What a badass .


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 13, 2010)

Possible Spoiler. Highly Unverified. Also untranslated. Take with a huge heap of salt. Anyway spoilers usually come about 18 hours from the time I wrote this. Although, spoilers for the other series seem to be early... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



773 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/07/13(火) 21:57:00 ID:SwscGp9BO
    バレ

    フーとウラヌスのタイマン
    フーのメガフレアを一瞬にして氷の塊に変える
    俺に凍らせないものはないとウラヌス
    一筋縄ではいかないなわねとフー

    場面変わりアゲハ
    修業が終わったのか父に別れを告げる
    雨宮の姿はない

    場面戻る
    カチカチに凍らされたフーの姿が
    ウラヌス余裕の表情
    氷の塊を割る
    フー粉々にくだけちる
    当然死亡

    突入部隊第ニ陣到着
    戦闘が起きてないだけでなく
    あれほど目立つフーのスタンドがどこにも見当たらないことに違和感を感じる第ニ陣
    すると上空から巨大なモンスターが到来
    カプリコが操縦者

    第ニ陣vsカプリコ開始の煽りで終わり


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

SPOILERS !!!!! OMGWTF . 

Oh wait they might be fake


----------



## Farih (Jul 13, 2010)

Google translate gave me...nothing


----------



## Blade (Jul 13, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Possible Spoiler. Highly Unverified. Also untranslated. Take with a huge heap of salt. Anyway spoilers usually come about 18 hours from the time I wrote this. Although, spoilers for the other series seem to be early...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




They maybe possibly fake.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 14, 2010)

I can't believe most of WSJ series spoilers have been confirmed and translated, but psyren hasn't.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 14, 2010)

Just found a spoiler script:


*Spoiler*: __ 



793 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/07 /14(水) 13:22:54 ID:tZWwLqP7O
    ＣＡＬＬ，１２７ ”生きる意味 ”



    業炎が
    戦いの狼煙！！

    サラマンドラの口から・・・
    フレ『ブットバせエエエ！！！』

    燃え上がるパイプライン・・・
    フレ『あれかァ！！！アストラルナーヴァ！！！』

    氷の盾が・・・サラマンドラのビームを防ぐ・・・
    フレ『！！』
    ０３号《ここに土足で踏み込もうとはいい度胸をしている》《それとも命の価値も見失
    った自暴自棄の馬鹿か》
    フレ（テレパス！！）『来たな　邪魔者！！』
    ０３号『第三星将ウラヌス　参る』
    フレ『！！！　マズイ！！！』

    氷の道をつくり・・・スケートですべり・・・弾丸発射・・・サラマンドラ防ぐ・・・
    フレ『！！』

    いすに座っている弥勒・・・
    弥勒《ミスラ　外は激しい戦闘になる・・・　お前の弱った体では危険だ》《元老院邸
    内にもどれ》《ミスラ！》


    マリーの所へかがり火が・・・
    かがり火『ヴィーゴはいないのか』

    かがり火『キミ　いい体しているね　初めまして　ボクは　Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅ元老院のミ
    スラ』




794 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/07 /14(水) 13:24:16 ID:tZWwLqP7O
    釜の飛び込み台みたいな所に座っているグラナ・・・
    グラナ『とうとう地獄の炉が・・・何千万という命で満たされた・・・　ついに弥勒が
    動き出す・・・　そしてミスラも・・・』
    （感情豊かなフリをしたところで・・・　いままでに自分がしてきたことに全く心はい
    たまねぇ）
    『人間らしく生きようなんて望みはとうに捨てた　実験体として産まれた俺の中に・・
    ・人間らしいものなど何も組み込まれちゃいなかった　
    －－－だったら何のために生きる・・・　いま・・・こんなに変わり果てた世界で・・
    ・　俺を繋いでるものは一体なんだ』

    立ち上がるグラナ・・・
    グラナ『闘い・・・　それしか無いのか・・・』

    どこかの扉から部屋に入るカプリコ・・・中には巨大生物が・・・（暗くてよくわから
    ない）
    カプリコ『まだー！外に出ちゃメー　氷漬けにされちゃうからね　まだメーだからね』

    通路を歩くジュナス・・・
    ジュナス《ウラヌス！！！　奴らか！？》《奴らの戦力は！？》《ウラヌス》

    氷の槍をサラマンドラめがけて放つウラヌス・・・
    カイル『ハァァァァッ！！！』『マテリアル・ハイ！！！』

    ジュナス《ウラヌス！！》
    ０３号《邪魔するな》《ここは俺一人に任せてもらう》
    ジュナス《何・・・！！？》
    ０３号《邪魔をすればアンタでも殺す》《これはもう俺の闘いだ》《グラナ　アンタも
    そこにいろ》

    カイルの目の前に現れるウラヌス・・・氷の槍を・・・三重のマテリアルハイで受ける
    カイル・・・ギリギリで止まる・・・
    フレ『カイル！！！』



795 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/07 /14(水) 13:25:47 ID:tZWwLqP7O

    ０３号《ーーーグラナ　アンタなら分かる筈だ》

    ０３号（俺が戦いを求める理由ーー・・・　何故俺がグリゴリを抜けた後もアンタを追
    いかけ続けたのか・・・）《それはな》
    （俺達グリゴリ実験体は強さを求めることでしか　もはや生きる価値を見つけられない
    からだ　理想もへったくれもない　生き方がわからないんだから）
    （中身が空っぽ過ぎて　何の為にも生きられなかった）《ーーーだから天戯弥勒につい
    てきた　俺が俺として必要とされる理由がここにはあった》
    《たとえどんなに世界が変貌しようと・・・　俺には何にも無い前の世界よりマシだ》
    《役目があるだけ　・・・まだ生きていられる》
    『だから今　俺からこの闘いを奪うな・・・』

    サラマンドラが口から炎を・・・受けるウラヌス・・・
    ０３号『ディープフリーズ』

    パイプラインの中を進むシャオとカブト・・・
    カブト『さッ・・・寒ッ！！』
    シャオ『大丈夫ですか』

    シャオ『この異様な冷気も今の地上の爆発もフー達の闘いの影響でしょう　どうやらク
    サカベさんが使った脱出パイプはこれでいいようですね　
    機能が停止して中は空洞　このまま首都内部へ潜入できる　フー達が敵を引きつけてい
    る間にマリーや仲間達を見つけましょう』
    カブト『暗いのは苦手なんだよなー　　ねー　なんかここ　臭くねえ？』


    戦闘を見つめるグラナ・・・
    グラナ『お前にしちゃいいこと言うぜ　０３号　そうだ・・・結局俺は理想の世界なん
    ざどうだっていい・・・　見たかったんだ外の世界が・・・　
    グリゴリの檻の中で初めて俺の中に生まれた人間らしい感情　だから俺は・・・　まだ
    生きている』


    己を見つけ・・・
    将は、立つ！！




Sounds much more likely. Than that crappy previous one.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 14, 2010)

That other spoiler said Uranus died, so I knew it had to be fake.  I also read that fake cancellation announcement too. At least it's not in the Bottom 5this weak.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 14, 2010)

Half of this weeks chapter has been translated. Link.



*Spoiler*: __ 



So Bonfire's name is Misura. The chapter starts off with Uranus skating towards Fu on an ice path.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also we it's revealed Misura is an Elder. See? I knew Iwashiro didn't forget about it. Also Misura thinks Marie has a nice body .


----------



## Skylit (Jul 14, 2010)

I read Grana. That's all I need.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 14, 2010)

i want spoiler pics.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 14, 2010)

Well you can't have them .


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

Uranus looks extremely badass, i'm very interested how much hes skills have grown.


----------



## Farih (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



New Yuri OTP: MisuraxMarie


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 14, 2010)

What exactly is an elder?


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 14, 2010)

The Elders or the Council (I think it been referred to as both) basically the guys that can tell the Star Commanders what to do. After mentioning it about 60-70 chapters ago it's been brought up again.


----------



## Blade (Jul 14, 2010)

Grana will bring again epicness.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

Grana is one of the coolest anime characters ever.. : D


----------



## Yak (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Uranus is growing more and more on me. I like Ice-based abilities in general and he seems pretty strong if he can keep Frederica at bay. Also, nice speech from him there, good to see some insight into how the likes of him and Grana feel.


----------



## Penance (Jul 14, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> Grana is one of the coolest anime characters ever.. : D



That he is...he kind of reminds me of Straight Cougar...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 14, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> *Kabuto *is one of the coolest anime characters ever.. : D



Fixed


----------



## Penance (Jul 14, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Fixed



If it ain't broke...


But, of course, so is Kabuto;  If those two ever fight...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 14, 2010)

looks to be an interesting chapter grana cool as ever


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 15, 2010)

Pictures
Pokemon Adventures 
Pokemon Adventures
Pokemon Adventures  
Pokemon Adventures 
Pokemon Adventures 
Pokemon Adventures 
Oh Grana pek


----------



## Yak (Jul 15, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Pictures
> Pokemon Adventures
> Pokemon Adventures
> Pokemon Adventures
> ...



Yeah, he looks like a real BAMF there.

It's no imagination, the art picked up nicely a while ago.

Uranus is pretty impressive and awesome (take that, Shota-Hitsu)

Bonfire looks hot and creepy.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

i really don't know how ageha is suppose to beat Grana.. Gran was Quite op i mean he basically won Amagi alredy.


Btw does anyone know if there will be a psyren anime ?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 15, 2010)

If psyren was getting an anime you'd know because everyone in here would be squealing. 

I want to see Kabuto and Shao vs Shiner and Vigo. Kabuto and Shao have similar abilities: Kabuto can foresee a person's actions and Shao can mind read (thus predicting a person's actions). Vigo can assimilate with the area around and phase his body parts where ever and and Shiner can teleport himself and other objects. That tag-team brawl would be epic. I hope the author paces himself. These fights should not end so quickly.


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



 Caprico's Champion looks huge, but I can't tell if its just one creature. Oh, and what's that smell? Vigo's workshop?


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

yea good point about the anime... well kabuto was quite op.. atleast yoyo is.. also shao has the power to negate psi of someone so i think they would win..


----------



## Farih (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't see the pictures


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

yea me neither : /


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler Pictures_


----------



## Farih (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you so much 


Uranus


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2010)

NO UR ANUS !


----------



## Harihara (Jul 15, 2010)

GO RICA GO!!


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

looks like a good chapter


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 16, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler Pictures_



*Spoiler*: __ 




damn, the giant shard of ice on the second page is _massive_

I love ice powers(although I despise hitsugaya). I can't wait for Deep Freeze to go all out :ho


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2010)

Uranus is a very hax opponent.I want to see F.Grana's powers.

He is gonna one shot many of them.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



All I know is Caprico better ride atop her pet heading into battle.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

Grrreat chapter . 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Uranus is awesome . I was expecting him to be kind of dull but I'm pleased . The ice guns and the spear was cool .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



I like Fu and Kyle but they need to get pwned, seriously. I want to see casualties.  Does anybody think Lady Q will show up in this arc? And what is hell's stove?


----------



## Random Member (Jul 16, 2010)

The more they interact, the more Uranus disrespects Junas. I wonder if the former could really manage to back up that threat he made.

In any case, Uranus surprised me. I'm liking him more than I thought I would. He's pretty cool.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 16, 2010)

Grigori #6-7 were said to be the strongest out of the nine subjects; however, Grana was able to hold his own against Miroku. Miroku won, but one must factor in that he prepped for the confrontation. So Uranus could be evenly matched or stronger than Junas.

I think we'll get to see a bit off ever commander's personality this arc. I mostly interested in Caprico.


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2010)

Kyle will fight Grana at his full power mode.


Then Grana will one shot at him at his 5%.




About the chapter, Uranus is truly hax.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 16, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Grigori #6-7 were said to be the strongest out of the nine subjects; however, Grana was able to hold his own against Miroku. Miroku won, but one must factor in that he prepped for the confrontation. So Uranus could be evenly matched or stronger than Junas.
> 
> I think we'll get to see a bit off ever commander's personality this arc. I mostly interested in Caprico.



Uranus is #3 though, isn't he? I'm not exactly seeing how what you mentioned proves Uranus may be stronger or equal to Junas?


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jul 16, 2010)

I have feeling on of the main characters going to die soon i hope its not true


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesome chapter. Uranus is turning out much more likeable then I initially thought



Random Member said:


> Uranus is #3 though, isn't he? I'm not exactly seeing how what you mentioned proves Uranus may be stronger or equal to Junas?



Link removed

Uranus caused that explosion. Considering that the nearby towers are faaaar larger then ordinary buildings, Uranus is a cityblock buster


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 16, 2010)

I wonder what Nemesis Q's master's role is going to be in all of this shit


----------



## Harihara (Jul 16, 2010)

oh shit is Grana standing up to fight them too I'm kinda worried about Fu I don't want anything to happen to her, and she's barely keeping up, but in anyway I really can't wait for Caprico to do something, anything I just want to see her psi works in an all out fight


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2010)

Random Member said:


> The more they interact, the more Uranus disrespects Junas. I wonder if the former could really manage to back up that threat he made.
> 
> In any case, *Uranus *surprised me. I'm liking him more than I thought I would. *He's pretty cool*.


hahaha you are pretty good


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah Uranus is pretty *cold* towards Junas .


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah, Uranus is cool, I'd chill with him. But he seems cold towards everyone, especially Junas. I guess he just gives everyone the chills. But, as long as he keeps freezing all the enemies in their tracks, he can give the cold shoulder to anyone he wants.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2010)

i like the chapter it was good i really want to see grana fight. he wants to fight ageha but even with nova i doubt he will be at granas level. wonder who he could fight he is probably beyond any of the good guys.


----------



## Farih (Jul 16, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i like the chapter it was good i really want to see grana fight. he wants to fight ageha but even with nova i doubt he will be at granas level. wonder who he could fight he is probably beyond any of the good guys.



Kabuto.  

We have so not seen all that he and YoYo can do


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2010)

Farih said:


> Kabuto.
> 
> We have so not seen all that he and YoYo can do



maybe but i do not see him at granas level. maybe if matsuri is still alive she has trained and has become even more powerful. but that is also a stretch. either way i think we need matsuri ans kagetora back. or even better oboro he should be powerful right know.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 17, 2010)

I think its pretty obvious Granna is going to fight against amagi miroku, he will fight ageha and then decide he doesn't like this world

it was forshadowed when he said to Amagi in the past" and if I disagree I can just fight you right?" (or something to that effect) and this chapter he said how he feels like a human

anyway apologies if I get names wrong or w/e im kinda scatter brained right now..too much anime and manga in my head


----------



## Penance (Jul 17, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> I like Fu and Kyle but they need to get pwned, seriously. I want to see casualties.  Does anybody think Lady Q will show up in this arc? And what is hell's stove?



I think it's the 'cage tavoo'...



son_michael said:


> I think its pretty obvious Granna is going to fight against amagi miroku, he will fight ageha and then decide he doesn't like this world
> 
> it was forshadowed when he said to Amagi in the past" and if I disagree I can just fight you right?" (or something to that effect) and this chapter he said how he feels like a human
> 
> anyway apologies if I get names wrong or w/e im kinda scatter brained right now..too much anime and manga in my head




Yup...I've always figured that Grana just goes his own way...like a BOSS...


----------



## Yak (Jul 17, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Uranus is #3 though, isn't he? I'm not exactly seeing how what you mentioned proves Uranus may be stronger or equal to Junas?



The Star Commanders might be ranked by power but that is perhaps only that. It likely neglects other very useful abilities for combat and goes strictly by raw, destructive effect. I doubt the gap between Junas and Uranus is very big, by the way but it seems like Junas' ability is a lot more focused on killing, almost instantly at that. Uranus has large AoE attacks and powerful freezing shots that stop and kill the enemy overtime while Junas' Bishamon Mura is perfect for one-shotting almost anything. 

Same reason why Shiner problably doesn't rank very high yet is not to be underestimated in combat as we have already seen (teleporting shit to the height of 3 Km and then letting it drop to death is no pushover after all).

So yeah, its very possible that Uranus could back up his claim and indeed is able to kill Junas despite him being a rank higher. Its all a matter of how they are leading their fight, both are very versatile with their abilities.


EDIT:

Some fun fact with scaling from the panels we got this week:

Link removed

First and third panel show the ruins of a multi-story building (we can see at least 3 floors from that bit, going by the windows). The mid panel shows Fu's Salamandra floating a bit in the background of the ruin you see in the 3rd panel. Meaning, since she is 'behind' that ruin, she appears smaller than she is. Salamandra is probably around 3 floors tall overall.

Compare the ruin/Salamandra to the huge pipelines. You will notice they are bigger than 3 floors. This is supported by this page:

Link removed

Now, finally, to make things really awesome: Here is Uranus' ice blockade in comparison to those pipes.


Link removed


Block-busting confirmed. And that guy likely hasn't even gone all out yet.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 17, 2010)

Uranus was badass in the latest chapter  hes ice skills are amazing. can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Yak (Jul 17, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> Uranus was badass in the latest chapter  hes ice skills are amazing. can't wait for the next chapter



I was wondering if there was some cosmic meaning behind the other Star Commanders' names. Uranus is pretty clear, Junas is nothing but a mix-up of letter for Janus, one of Saturn's moons.
Fun fact about Janus, the Roman god, which shares the same name - people who have two conflicting and contradicting personalities are often called 'Janus-headed'. This fits Junas in so far as he is a coldblooded, nihilistic murderer, at the other hand is very caring for Caprico.


Which brings us to her - she is probably named after the Capricorn, another zodiac sign.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 17, 2010)

well it's very possible... they are called star commanders so theres a possibility their names are somehow related to space


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 17, 2010)

Penance said:
			
		

> I think it's the 'cage tavoo'...



I think it might be Caprico's lab. After reading your post, the first thing I thought of was Caprico introduction and how she was dissecting that worm tavoo. I'm sure tavoo remains are just lying around. But Grana said the stove of hell is filled with thousands of live. Does Grana see tavoo as living beings?

Also, wouldn't the odor set in Caprico's clothes? And Junas let her hug him.  That's true love. pek

So Caprico is Capricorn and Vigo is Virgo. 


Has it been confirmed that the color pages of chapter 113 is what the sky looks like in the future? For those that don't remember the color page: 

I know some think the ice vs fire is cliche, but I think its better than gunslinger vs Gunslinger (Uranus vs Tatsuo). I think everyone was under the impression Uranus was just gonna use his guns, but did anyone expect him to start throwing ice javelins. This fight needs to be animated!


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 17, 2010)

^Yeah I gotta say the ice-lances were pretty badass

I don't know why it said Grana is getting ready to fight. He just told Uranus he wouldn't interfere.


----------



## Penance (Jul 17, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> ^Yeah I gotta say the ice-lances were pretty badass
> 
> I don't know why it said Grana is getting ready to fight. He just told Uranus he wouldn't interfere.



Maybe he's looking too fight someone else...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Kabuto will solo Grana  /fanboy 

I can't see this rescue mission being a success .


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 17, 2010)

Penance said:


> I think it's the 'cage tavoo'...
> 
> Yup...I've always figured that Grana just goes his own way...like a BOSS...



I see what you did there 



Yak said:


> I was wondering if there was some cosmic meaning behind the other Star Commanders' names. Uranus is pretty clear, Junas is nothing but a mix-up of letter for Janus, one of Saturn's moons.
> Fun fact about Janus, the Roman god, which shares the same name - people who have two conflicting and contradicting personalities are often called 'Janus-headed'. This fits Junas in so far as he is a coldblooded, nihilistic murderer, at the other hand is very caring for Caprico.
> 
> 
> Which brings us to her - she is probably named after the Capricorn, another zodiac sign.



Some translations have Misura as , which is also the name of a Persian divinity who was involved in contracts and was seen a sort of divine judge. Another god related to the prior is Mithras which had alot of bull sacrifice (Which could refer to that horn).

Grana is a term for the component part of a plant which does photosynthesis. Given Grana's use of the sun...

The closest reference to Dholaki is a Dholak-a kind of drum .


----------



## Yak (Jul 17, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, Dholaki, the drum. Well, he did make a lot of booming sounds after all. And his head was empty like a drum, most of the time too, haha. XD


----------



## Mahdi (Jul 17, 2010)

There was never any way for them to beat Grana so I think he has to defect in order for everyone to live


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2010)

Kagetora will come and fight Grana.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

I miss kagetora .


----------



## Yak (Jul 17, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> There was never any way for them to beat Grana so I think he has to defect in order for everyone to live



Ooooorrrrr... you know, there will be minor, very minor casualties on the side of WISE yet much bigger ones on the side of Root and so they have to run and later return to the present and, once again having become smarter about the future, try to change it one more time so that they can save certain people LATER that they lost in the war on the current future trip.

Psyren has lots of possibilities with that and I bet Ageha is changing the future at least one more time in order to prevent something.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

As they are now there's no way they can beat the WISE in a straight fight .


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2010)

If they win, it will be only from random PIS.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

That's why I hope to god it won't happen .


----------



## Skylit (Jul 17, 2010)

If they win Toshiaki isn't writing the manga at that point. I think that wouldn't be his style.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 18, 2010)

Blade said:


> Kagetora will come and fight Grana.



he will fight junas not grana


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 21, 2010)

I wonder how much stronger Vigo is now that he's got a core


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 21, 2010)

the way things are right now, i really see little hope that resistense is gonna win this battle.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 21, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> I wonder how much stronger Vigo is now that he's got a core



he always had one, he can shift is heart around his body surely he can hide his core.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 21, 2010)

Mat®icha said:


> the way things are right now, i really see little hope that resistense is gonna win this battle.



Agreed, their best chance is Matsuri showing up to hold Grana off. But if Miroku gets involved, they have no chance.



Wuzzman said:


> he always had one, he can shift is heart around his body surely he can hide his core.



True, but he could have just gotten it too.

Think about it, Vigo is hardly stronger then he is in the present. The other WISE went through massive increases in power once they got a core. (Junas went from wallbusting to cityblock level)


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 21, 2010)

128 Spoilers-Untranslated


*Spoiler*: __ 




120 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/07 /21(水) 16:25:16 ID:HK0NLiGm0
ＣＡＬＬ，１２８　”警報 ”



第４のPSI「ノヴァ」を
会得せんとする
アゲハと雨宮！！

星空間の中・・・
ちち（ノヴァ化が７０％を超えた・・・！！　集中力を切らさないようにここからが本当に危険な領域です・・・！！）

雨宮の手が・・・左半身が・・・
雨宮『！！？』
ちち『ああッ！！』
アゲハ『雨宮！？』
ちち『今すぐノヴァを解除しなさい』（ノヴァをコントロールできていない！！存在が消し飛ぶ！！！）
雨宮『うッ・・・！！』
ちち『雨宮さん！！！』
雨宮『こんなところでやめられない・・・！！！　私は・・・私は・・・！！』

雨宮のノヴァーがのび・・・
雨宮『夜科と一緒に・・・闘いたい・・・！！！』
アゲハ『！！？』
チチ（刀が・・・！？）
雨宮『妖刀・・・　心鬼紅骨』





121 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/07 /21(水) 16:25:56 ID:HK0NLiGm0
[大岳山　神経制御塔]

禁人種を羽交い絞め・・・胴を折るヒリョーさん・・・
ハルヒコ『ハッキングはまだ終わんねえのか！！』
クサカベ『まだや！！　ここの警備はテレパスも出来ひん雑兵共ばかりや　まだ時間はある焦るな！！！』
ハルヒコ？『こっちの心配してんじゃねえ　フレデリカ達が星将共を引きつけてんだぞ！！』
クサカベ『全速力でやっとるわ！！　全神経制御塔に超過負荷をかけとるところや』

クサカベ『塔頂上から定期的に膜を安定させる為に発射される神経制御電流！！　アイツを暴走させる！！』

凍えるカイル・・・周囲は氷の世界・・・
フレ（なんて冷気・・・！！サラマンドラを解除したら私なんか凍え死ぬ・・・！！　このままじゃカイルのライズでももたない・・・！！）
０３号『大気が凍てつく前に　この俺を殺すべきだったな』

銃を撃つ０３号・・・避けるカイル・・・
カイル『くう！！』（威力が跳ね上がってる！！）
０３号『単純な興味だが・・・　お前達は本気で俺達に抗い世界を取り戻せると思っているのか？　本気でこの変貌した世界が元に戻ると夢見ているのか』
カイル『うるせェェ！！！　だったらテメェら何がしたくて世界をこんなにしやがった！！？』
０３号『俺の知ったことか　天城弥勒に聞けよ　その答えがお前等に理解できるとは思えんが・・・　俺は闘えればそれでいい』

カイルに覆いかぶさる０３号・・・背中から氷の角ッポイのがが多数・・・凍るカイル・・・
０３号『グラシアルウォール』
フレ『カイル！！！』

サラマンドラの鞭・・・
０３号『いままでで一番いい一撃だったぞ』

カイル０３号に顔面パンチ・・・マスクがはじけ飛ぶ・・・
カイル『夢見て何が悪い　こっちは夢と希望だけで生き延びてんだよ・・・！！』
フレ『カイル！！！』
カイル『生きる理由なんて幾らでもあるんだよ・・・！！　こんな所で寝てられるか・・・！！』

カイル『どんなに時間がかかろうが！！！　俺達が必ずこの世界を元に戻す！！！』

鳴り響くサイレン・・・
クサカベ『よっしゃ！！　全神経制御等起動！！』

カブト『サイレンだ・・・！』

フレ『待ってましたっ』
カイル『行けエエェ　フレデリカァァァッ！！！！』

空に向かってサラマンドラの一撃・・・
０３号『おお・・・！！　ウオオオオッ！！！』

空を見上げながら落ちていく・・・
０３号『オレ・・・　・・・は　まだ・・・！！』

目線の先には・・・
カイル『！！？　なっ・・・！！！』（空が急に暗く・・・！？）
グラナ『日輪・・・』

決めポーズのグラナ・・・
グラナ『休め０３号・・・　いい闘いだった！』



太陽光を捻じ曲げる
グラナの力！！
作戦、無に帰す・・・！？





*Spoiler*: __ 



An Update on Ageha and Amemiya
More Kyle and Fredrica vs. Uranus
Team Kusakabe does their work.
Ends with Grana using Solar Beam  pek

...Oh wow, the plan has already backfired due to Grana.


----------



## Penance (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Grana's such a game killer...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder who Grana used the solar beam on. I do hope he killed kyle and Fu. I like them but I want casualties.  

Another thing, what'll happen to Oboro? He has cores, so he can't return to the present and if they lose this fight (and they will), there will be no point in returning to the future.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 21, 2010)

wasn't that guy in the armour oboro?


----------



## Skylit (Jul 21, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> wasn't that guy in the armour oboro?




*Spoiler*: __ 









Nope.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 21, 2010)

i edited my post^^^^^^ 


but why did he heal ageha than ?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 21, 2010)

We still don't know who the guy in the Full amour suit is (unless it's mentioned in the spoilers).


----------



## Skylit (Jul 21, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> i edited my post^^^^^^
> 
> 
> but why did he heal ageha than ?



Oh, yeah. 

Well. Like Yoshi said: We don't know.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 21, 2010)

well... thats my theory, i mean we alredy saw he was a tavoo...: / which is sad cause he was awesome.


----------



## Trent (Jul 21, 2010)

Skylit said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are these pics showing? They don't appear for me.

I'd have said that Oboro _could_ have been captured then experimented on to become a scourge, surviving the process since he showed an innate ability to integrate tavoo cores to his body. 

He could have chosen to start wearing an armor because he's disfigured or something.

I do wonder in any case what's gonna happen with him. Unless he finds a way of getting rid of tavoo cores and live (I guess he could), he's stuck in this future and from a story standpoint the past can't be changed in a big fashion.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 21, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Agreed, their best chance is Matsuri showing up to hold Grana off. But if Miroku gets involved, they have no chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he is a close quarter combat who's powers basically allow him phase through objects, hell even the main villain said he can be one shotted by this guy without even realizing it. makes little sense for him to just get a core.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 21, 2010)

Trent said:


> What are these pics showing? They don't appear for me.
> 
> I'd have said that Oboro _could_ have been captured then experimented on to become a scourge, surviving the process since he showed an innate ability to integrate tavoo cores to his body.
> 
> ...



The pages where he absorbed the Tavoo.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Call 128 Translation_ 





			
				hai_Priesty said:
			
		

> Trans!!
> ＣＡＬＬ，１２８　”警報 ”
> Call 128 : Siren
> 
> ...








*Spoiler*: __ 



So Uranus is down and we'll get to see his face. Grana steps up to end the game.


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Uranus is down and we'll get to see his face. Grana steps up to end the game.



Kyle is badass as always.Grana the ultimate friend is ready to one shot


Now the real shit begins.Very good chapter.


----------



## Penance (Jul 21, 2010)

Awwwwww......ShhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 21, 2010)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Farih (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My only concern is Ageha and Amamiya making an entrance later on now that Grana is entering, and actually getting a hit on Grana, which would make me sad


----------



## Yak (Jul 21, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My take was also that Odo is Oboro in disguise (Odo... Obo... why not, also, he made a remark about Ageha having yet to enter the big fighting _stage_ and that's kind of a curious remark seeing how Oboro was/is an actor...) and that he became some sort of Tavoo, but perhaps, due to his unique abilities is some sort of independent being that didn't get brainwashed. Maybe he even has an own agenda and reason to join the WISE for the time being. 


@Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha, Grana is such a spoil-sport. I bet Kyle and Fu (more like Foo' haha ) were already triumphing with their lightbeam from the sky but Grana kinda bends light to his whim so there  Fuck you, resistance


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

He will turn everyone into photons.


----------



## Harihara (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Kyle/Fuu want to live they better get thier asses out of their qucikly lol I feel so bad for them..it's like they won for a split second and then lost thier chance at the same time in that moment thanks to Grana


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

They will fight against Grana, until Ageha and Amamiya go there to help.Still nothing will change.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so amamiya's sword is helping her get the hang of nova. grana is getting ready to fight. wonder how many seconds fu and kyle will last.


----------



## Harihara (Jul 21, 2010)

Do any of you think Matsuri could possibly learn or already mastered Nova and if she did how would you feel about it


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Pictures_ 













Credit to Waveblade for posting pics on MH






*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



 Is that Ice sculpture Kyle or Uranus?
Edit: Nevermind, I can now see its Uranus. I wonder if his coat is some sort of container that conceals his power. 

On a random note, Tatsuo looks really house-wifesh. I prefer his old design with short hair.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Badass . Hyped for this chapter .


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice to see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiryuu being badass again.


----------



## Yak (Jul 22, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pictures_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Wow, badass pics.

Uranus seems to have more nasty tricks up his sleeve (also, what does Pyro- and Kryokinesis fall under? Burst? If so, he must be a monster if he can overpower Frederica easily like that, and Kyle, too.

I always love me some Hiryuu action and even if he's only owning fodder like crazy its still nice to see. Guy is mad shit, and I want more panel time for him and for Tatsuo, too. Guy has Psi-gun, fucking PSI-GUNS!!! USE EM ALREADY!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

Uranus is fucking epic, this is how an ice user should be,


----------



## Yak (Jul 22, 2010)

Grana is all like "Can't let you do that, Star Fox"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

Well we post the chapters and translations here, don't we?

Yak needs a job since there's no chapters of KB coming to him.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 22, 2010)

not my one manga D: WWHHHYYYYY!!!!!


anyways, uranus is so epicly badass that it blows my mind


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 22, 2010)

Meh, I'll go back to DDL. Psyren has a new group working on it, and it looks like there site has DDL and online viewing. 

Edit: link


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2010)

sucks one manga is shutting down it is gonna be harder to find the chapter


----------



## Yak (Jul 22, 2010)

There's still Mangafox and other DDL sites, so don't sweat it.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

Any word on when we can expect a scan?


----------



## Blade (Jul 23, 2010)

Be patient guys.We'll get the scan, no prob at all.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 23, 2010)

Can't wait for it . Looks like an awesome chapter .


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 23, 2010)

i wan't the new chapter D: is it out yet? i dunno eaven where to look


----------



## Cash (Jul 23, 2010)

chapter is out Psyren 128


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 23, 2010)

OMFG... epic chapter... uranus has the coolest icepowers i can think of , and grana was being epic again :33


----------



## Random Member (Jul 23, 2010)

Fucking Grana


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 23, 2010)

Took me a month to read from chapter 1 to 128(just finished). The manga seems pretty great so far.

Grana scares me. The fuck do you bend sunlight? That's some serious hax from just telekinesis.

The ice dude was pretty *cool* as well.


----------



## Mahdi (Jul 23, 2010)

Do you all think mastering Nova is necessary to be an almighty type?


----------



## Blade (Jul 23, 2010)

Uranus was a very hax ice user
Kyle was badass able to survive against him and punched him as well
And now about Grana...you all know that they will turn into photons.

Grana is ready to pwn hard.


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 23, 2010)

grana is so freakin broken


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 23, 2010)

Let us not forget the term "almighty type" came from Grana description of Matsuri. She was able to put up a fight even in her condition, so there is likely ways to "hang" with Grana. Either Oboro, Kagetora, or Matsuri will appear in the upcoming chapters or everyone will die.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 23, 2010)

"I can bend light, no big."


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 23, 2010)

Grana is a badass; plain and simple. He is plugging the hole in the sky by bending the light. If he doesn't #3 goes and dies. Wonder if someone else jumps in to fight or if Grana does it himself while still controlling the sunlight from coming down.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 23, 2010)

took me 2 days to read psyren from 1-125.

and i just re read the chapters and i have to say hitsugayas got nothing on uranus..


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2010)

grana should kill kyle and fuu to show how awesome he truly is


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 23, 2010)

Epic chapter 

Uranus has one of the coolest(:ho) fighting styles in all of anime/manga. Certainly beats the shit out of Hitsugaya. I'm glad that he didn't die in the end.

Fu and Kyle: Victory!
Grana: 
Fu and Kyle: FUCK!!!!


----------



## Starrk1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yo Psyren is a great manga. I hope it atleast gets an anime sooner or l8r. 
Uranus was a fuckin badazz.  
Kyle represented 4 da bros while Fuu represented 4 da hoes.  Thats definitely how u show fail females like Sakura how to get shit dun rite.
Grana has reached  level awesomeness tellin da kid to gtfo its daddy's turn


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 24, 2010)

I didn't understand what made Uranus lose, was it Fuu's salamandra?


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 24, 2010)

salamandra shot a fire beam at him..


----------



## Orion (Jul 24, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> salamandra shot a fire beam at him..



No she shot it at the sky which cleared it up and the sunlight was what was killing uranus hence grana bending the sunlight to save him.


----------



## Farih (Jul 24, 2010)

Poor Fu and Kyle...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 24, 2010)

Grana got bored .


----------



## Blade (Jul 24, 2010)

Grana is always bored.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 24, 2010)

Even when he's kicking ass .


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2010)

they need oboro or matsuri to intervene though i doubt they can beat him. unless nova is even more super hax power beyond what we think ageha can fight him. it would be cool if by some miracle grana joins agehas group. he would be a cool good guy.


----------



## Blade (Jul 24, 2010)

Grana is better to stay neutral.Even if he leaves W.I.S.E, it would be better to be on his own or assemble a new team for him at his standards.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree with Blade . It would be better to see Grana as his own man .


----------



## Yak (Jul 24, 2010)

Without each other's help, both Kyle and Frederica would have been dead already, Uranus proves to be an absolute monster and contrary to most other fighters, he seems to grow even stronger over time since his freezing powers accumulate (even his clothes started to freeze over and turn his body into a walking ice armor).  Looks like the sunlight pollution is the only thing that really is a handicap for the Star Commanders, thankfully Grana-Sennin (lol) interferred and fucking bent light out of the way. 

Very nice chapter, good to see the determination Root has, too, but I'm wondering if it really is enough seeing how casually Grana turned this battle around without even trying.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 24, 2010)

TBH i don't really think grana is on anyones side... hes just like "meh...w/e" *yawn*


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2010)

Guy just wants a fight...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 25, 2010)

I wanna see a fight between Graana and Ageha at their full powers, FUCKING BADASS THOUGH


----------



## migukuni (Jul 25, 2010)

I see, Fu didn't use her strongest abilities when fighting Uranus it seems, coz when she saved Kyle, Uranus said something like "that was the strongest attack she did so far"

She must have tried not to use too much psy so she could shoot a blast strong enough to clear up a big deal of the atmosphere


----------



## Yak (Jul 25, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I see, Fu didn't use her strongest abilities when fighting Uranus it seems, coz when she saved Kyle, Uranus said something like "that was the strongest attack she did so far"
> 
> She must have tried not to use too much psy so she could shoot a blast strong enough to clear up a big deal of the atmosphere



Or, you know, to survive. Wasted Psi would have destroyed her Salamandra which also would have meant death.


----------



## olashorty (Jul 25, 2010)

Fu can never go all out. Because she's a boss. pek

We'll see what happens with Grana. I was hoping he wouldn't come out so soon, but eh.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJSHqkU_ewM[/YOUTUBE]

Has anyone else seen this? It'd be nice if there was a newer version with Uranus and Vigo.


----------



## Sen (Jul 25, 2010)

Cool video 

Grana must be so strong, I wonder if they can defeat him even after they've completed their training.  Although I'd imagine that they will end up going to the past and preventing the world from going like this eventually anyway.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 25, 2010)

wow it's like a manga music video


----------



## Sen (Jul 26, 2010)

Turned out really good too, I usually don't like the manga videos 

Hopefully Psyren will eventually get an anime though since those are a bit more fun to watch usually   (Anime music videos I mean)


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 26, 2010)

i'm sure psyren will get an anime sooner or later...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 26, 2010)

What is original these days ?


----------



## Blade (Jul 26, 2010)

HxH, FT etc.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh Blade you little rascal . 

Your name always makes me anticipate the next Needless chapter


----------



## Blade (Jul 26, 2010)

You little brat, you know that  i wasn't joking when i was saying this.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Also fuck can't wait to see the next needless chap.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 28, 2010)

129 spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 




ＣＡＬＬ，１２９　”最後の太陽 ”
129 : The last sun

希望の光は・・・
絶望の闇へと！！
The last hope of light..... faded into the darkness of despair!


将の力・・・
全てを意のままに！！
The overpowering Commander.... All follows his will!!

カイル『急に暗くなった・・・　さっきまで光が射していたのに・・・！！？』
フレ『まさか・・・　太陽光を集めているの・・・！？』
Kyle : What's the sky turning dark suddenly.... It was shininh just now....!!?
Fu : How can it be..... almost like he gathered all the sunlight...!?

フレ『カイル！！！　これは夜になったわけじゃない　誰かに太陽の光を遮断されている！！』
カイル『そんなバカな！！？　この空全体の光を操れるヤツなんているか！！！』
Fu : Kyle!!! This is not turning into the night, just something blocking the sun!!
Kyle : How can that be!!? You mean he manages to control all the light in the sky!!!

フレ（太陽光を遮断されたら　アタシとカイルが囮になって闘い続ける為の最後の切り札が無くなる）『でも逃げるわけにはいかない・・・！！　あたし達が闘わなきゃ・・・　潜入したシャオ達を危険に晒すことになっちゃうんだから！！』
Fu : (If the sun gets blocked, then the last trump card we hold to fight on will be lost!) But we can't run away now...!? We have to fight on.... if not we'll Shao's side to danger of full attack!!

０３号『クゥ・・・！！　フーッ　ウッ・・・！！』
グラナ《やめろ０３号》《その汚染された体では勝てん！》
０３号『生憎後ろに下がる脚はついていない・・・！！　言っただろう・・・　オレから闘いを奪うな・・・！』
Uranus : Kuu....!! Huu....uuuh...!!
Grana : Just go now 03! There's no way you'll win against this pollution!
Uranus : Too bad, but my legs doesn't exist for running away...! Like I say,,,, don't take my battle away...!

槍を構え・・・突っ込む０３号・・・
０３号《グラナ・・・貴様に勝つのもおれの生きる理由の一つだったがーー》『悪いが先に行く』
グラナ《０３号！！》
Aiming with his gun for the last time.... Shooting....
Uranus : Grana.... One of my purpose for living is to win against you, but..... sorry, I have to go now...
Grana : 03!!

迎え撃つカイルとフレデリカ・・・
フレ『カイル！！』
カイル『おう！！！』
Fu and Kyle facinh up his attack....
Fu : Kyle!!
Kyle : Ooh!!!

カイルパンチ・・・そしてフレデリカの一撃で・・・
０３号『ーーーまあ死に処としては　・・・悪くない』
Kyle punched him.... followed by last stream by Federica...
Uranus : ......This place's not bad... as a final resting place....!

空を見上げる二人・・・
フレ『たとえ太陽の光が使えなくても闘ってやる・・・！！　このまま撃破し続けてやるわよ！！！』
The duo looked up at the sky...
Fu : Even if there's no sunlight.... we've got to fight on...! We'll overcome anyone approaching!!!

グラナ『０３号め・・・　バカ野郎が・・・！！』
Grana : 03 you .... you idiot...!!

降り注ぐ太陽光・・・
グラナ『いいだろうレジスタンス　そんなに太陽の光が恋しいなら　最後にもう一度だけ見せてやろう・・・』
フレ『！！！』
Sunlight gathering....
Grana : Resistence! If you love the sunlight that much I'll let you bath in it the last time....
Fu : !!!

ふき飛ぶフレデリカ・・・
カイル『フレデリカーーーッ！！！』
グラナ『今のが最後の太陽だ・・・』
カイル『！！？』
Fu sent flying....
Kyle : Federicaaaa!!!
Grana : The last sun for you...
Kyle : !!?

カイル（空の膜が塞がっていく・・・！！）
Kyle : The membrance is getting fixed...!!
グラナ（テレキネシスで光を止めたはいいがこれでは俺も身動きがとれん・・・）
Grana : (I can use Telekinesis to block the light, but that will mean I can't maneuver....)

グラナ《ジュナス　カプリコ！！応急処置だが今からもう一度俺が膜を塞ぐ》《それが済むまで俺に敵を近づけるな！！》《シャイナ！！神経制御塔の異常を突き止めろ！！》《小細工している鼠は殺せ》
シャイナ《了解・・・もうやっています》（首都から離れ　警備も薄い神経制御塔・・・！　鼠が潜り込むとしたら必ずそこにいるーーー）
Grana : (Junas!! Caprico!! It'll only get fixed for the short time being but I'm patching the membrance now!) (Don't let the enemy get close to me until I'm done!!) (Shiner! Stop the malfunctioning from the Neuro Tower!) (And kill any manipulating mice there!)
Shiner : (Got it.... I'm already done that) (Away from the Capital, the Tower with lowest security!) (If they're attacking they will choose that!)

カイル『フレデリカーーーッ！！！』

扉が開き中から・・・巨人が・・・
カイル『なんだ！！！』
Kyle : Federicaaaa!!!
From the opening door... comes the giant....
Kyle : What's that!!!

ジュナス『太陽が照射されたのはほんの数十秒　汚染濃度は低い　思い切り暴れさせろ　ただしグラナの撃った照射跡は危険だ　まだ近づくな』
カプリコ『おっおー　おーらい♪　よーし　みんなＧＯ！！！』
Junas : There's only a dozen of seconds of sunlight and pollution density is low - just attack as we like! But watch out for the track where Grana attacked, and stay away from that!
Caprica : Oh oh! Hoy! Nice, Go everyone!!!

カプリコ『ズッドーン！！』
カイル『ヤベェッ』
Caprico : Don!!
Kyle : Oh no!

基地の中らしき所・・・
デルボロ『ジュナス様が出撃された　俺達も出るぞオド！！』
オド『グラナは身動きが取れず　ジュナスは汚染により戦力減　・・・そしてカプリコが出動した　舞台は整った』
From the space resembling the base...
Delboro : Junas sama has started the attack, we'll support Odo!!
Odo L Gran acan't move, and Junas is weakening from the pollution, and Caprico has started attack too - the stage is ready...

殴りかかるデルボロ・・・割れるヘルメット・・・
デルボロ『貴様　何者だ』
オド『望月　朧』
Delboro punched.... and helmet broke....
Delboro : Who are you!
Odo : Mochitsuki Oboro.

行方不明の仲間・・・
朧が、ここにーーー！！
The lost friend.... Oboro, is here...!!





*Spoiler*: __ 



Things are starting to go to hell. Again. Like always. 

Fu-chan! No.3! 

Also, if true-Oboro is back, baby! 

Oh and it looks like a rematch between Hiryuu and Shiner is upcoming.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I do hope Fu died. If she is dead, it won't be too long before Kyle kicks the bucket. I wanted to see Caprico's Tavoo vs Hiyruu's Dragon, not Hiyruu vs Shiner.  

What will Oboro do to Delboro?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oboro is finally back he was the guy who healed ageha. and grana awesome as always hope fu dead. we need some good guy deaths


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 28, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I bet Caprico's Tavoo could swallow the psy-dragon in one gulp. Not much of a fight  Seriously, even from  the few hints we got, it looked fuckhueg


----------



## Blade (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oboro as Odo was predictable.
Grana is epic as always.
Fu probably is gonna die.
Hiryu vs Shiner fight is gonna be intense.Seems like they will fight again.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOO! 03...

Fu needs to die so that the losses are even.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 28, 2010)

Waveblade said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Caprico's Tavoo could swallow the psy-dragon in one gulp. Not much of a fight  Seriously, even from  the few hints we got, it looked fuckhueg




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, but unless the tavoo can shoot beams Hiryuu's dragon would have the upper-hand because it can fly. Flying pokemon beats normal pokemon.   I can't wait to see Caprico's tavoo. Hurry spoiler pics  

I wonder if Kyle's bolt (cylinder cage) will be able to confine Caprico's tavoo. He'll likely get wiped out next chapter. No way Oboro will make it there in time. I don't care how fast he slays Delboro. 

So Grana can't move while blocking out the sun. The ability is still powerful but I like that he's immobilized while doing it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 28, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




blocking out the sun AND repairing a intergalactic membrane


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



why are we speaking in spoiler boxes?? anyways my bet is that grana will kill everyone in 3 chapters and then there will be a new manga of grana being badass etc.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 28, 2010)

I predict that sooner or later:

Vigo will attack Shao and Kabuto inside the tunnels, then Shao will fight Vigo. Then Kabuto will go ahead, being the saviour of all captive roots people.

Kagetora and Mitsure will show up sooner or later. 

About the current chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Grana cant move, so he will be somewhat vulnerable. Also, if Amamiya and Ageha suceed in mastering Nova they will rampage the place. And theres Ageha's dad as well. Psyren is so awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2010)

OOOOOOOObooooooroooooooo!


----------



## Penance (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, Oboro
Damn, Grana
Damn, Fu & Kyle
Damn, Dragon
Damn, Star Commanders 2-?
Damn, Ura
Damn, GRANA ()
Damn, Kabuto (Who probably didn't do much this chapter, but honorable mention anyway...The MAN )




...Damn, Awesome spoilers...


----------



## Skylit (Jul 28, 2010)

Oboro will one-shot this fucker.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 28, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> anyone ever notice that Grana from the present looks a lot like Hidetora Tojou from beelzebub and kinda acts like him too



I think it's the other way around.


----------



## Starrk1 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKS YES, this chapter is gonna be sweet. 
Even with the inability to move, Grana controlling sunlight is fuckin epic.
I'll be disappointed if Uranus actually dies here, hes too badass 2 be defeated. 
I really wanted 2 c Shiner vs Shao and Kabuto but w/e I guess a fight with Hiryuu will still be entertaining.
Caprico is def gonna own some bitches, no doubt & Junas there 2 clean up. 
Chapter looks real nice, can't wait to c sum pics.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wonder if MD can absorb sunlight like other psi. if both ageha and grana fight each other. wonder if oboro has developed other powers.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2010)

Melchsee's Door destroys _anything_ it touches.  However, the only thing it would actually home in on is Psi.  So Psi-infused Solar Particles?  Completely within MD's capabilities.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 28, 2010)

Link removed

Pictures are here.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler Pictures_ 


















*Spoiler*: __ 



Oboro  I hope he fights with the broken helmet on. That would be so  

Someone needs to knock that smile off Caprico's face. Smiles have no place on the battlefield.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh man...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like the last Scourge really is Oboro.  It shouldn't be a surprise to anyone, but I was hoping for someone new if anything.  Can this be explained good?  Why did Oboro go to the WISE's side?  Double agent, maybe?

Other than that, damn Fu got fucked up!  And Caprico's monster is HUGE!


----------



## Blinky (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like a great chapter .


----------



## Starrk1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Epic pics are epic 

Junas can take a step back, Caprico is gonna fuck somebody's world up. 
Oboro is a fuckin gangsta, and looks even cooler wit da broken mask


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Its too bad it wasn't the cop that interrogated Ageha earlier in the series, but I'm glad to see Oboro. The information he knows may help root in present. 

I see Kasukabe dying at the hands of Shiner.  

I wonder if we'll see the whole body of the Tavoo Caprico brought out this chapter. Its very humanoid. And I thought there was more than one, because last chapter it looked like Caprico was surrounded by four heads.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 28, 2010)

NO FUUUUUUUUUUU-CHAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 28, 2010)

Root: 1   W.I.S.E: 1


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2010)

Oboro for final villain.  He's too into Ageha since day 1.


----------



## Cash (Jul 29, 2010)

thought it'd be out by tonight. kinda got pumped after reading spoilers :/


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 31, 2010)

Chapter is out

Grana is awesome :33


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 31, 2010)

Caprico does nice work pek


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 31, 2010)

i told you guys oboro was the guy in the black armour


----------



## nick1689 (Jul 31, 2010)

If Oboro is Obo, howd he get so freaking strong? Since when should he be able to easily smash through Kyle's barriers?


----------



## Skylit (Jul 31, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> If Oboro is Obo, howd he get so freaking strong? Since when should he be able to easily smash through Kyle's barriers?



Power-ups are nice, eh?

But you are right. Holy shit. What Power-up did he get?


----------



## Blade (Jul 31, 2010)

Grana pwned.And he is gonna pwn more.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 31, 2010)

There's two groups scanning Psyren I think .


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 31, 2010)

Kyle should fight Delboro so they can settle their score

Hiryuu and whatshisname should fight Caprico, bigass dragon and gun would fit the bigass monsters and they would be able to attack from the air.

Shao should fight Shiner so they can settle their score as well.

Amamiya + Ageha VS Junas and latter Kagetora joins them and kill Junas. Amamiya die in the fight.

Marie escapes and kills Vigo after a short fight

Oboro fights with that baloon tavoo and kills it and than die by the hands of Grana or Miroku.

Matsuri should appear so they can take down Grana with the help of Ageha and maybe Agehas father.

Miroku and Bonfire escapes.

wouldnt that be awesome?

and frederica should have burned to death.


----------



## Farih (Jul 31, 2010)

Shao has to fight Vigo   It paves the way to ShaoRage.

But I don't like the fact that Grana is in a vulnerable state at the moment.  I hope when Ageha/Amamiya come into the battle, they won't start with Grana as I really would like to see more from him.


----------



## Yak (Jul 31, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> Kyle should fight Delboro so they can settle their score
> 
> Hiryuu and whatshisname should fight Caprico, bigass dragon and gun would fit the bigass monsters and they would be able to attack from the air.
> 
> ...



No. That would be lame.

Way too many casualties on the WISE-side to make this in any way realistic.

They lost Uranus, yes, but they still are completely dominating the field.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 31, 2010)

I dont know why would Shao rage anyway... Vigo took care of Marie well.

and last time he kicked Vigos ass in 2 chapters cause he didnt know how his ability worked. now that he knows how much time would he need? ..maybe 10 pages..

I just hope Marie will fight too.



Yak said:


> No. That would be lame.
> 
> Way too many casualties on the WISE-side to make this in any way realistic.
> 
> They lost Uranus, yes, but they still are completely dominating the field.



like in any shounen manga... in the end all of the bad guys lose with only a few casualities (mostly old people) on the good side.

shounen mangas are not realistic.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 31, 2010)

Grana continues to be impressive. Poor 'rica .

Wasn't surprised by the reveal at the end of the chapter but thinking back on my feelings at the start of the battle between Uranus and the 2 Elmore kids, I wasn't expecting to see the Ice star commander going down this soon. Despite that, I agree that the bad guys are still dominating the field for now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 31, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> Kyle should fight Delboro so they can settle their score
> 
> Hiryuu and whatshisname should fight Caprico, bigass dragon and gun would fit the bigass monsters and they would be able to attack from the air.
> 
> ...



since i haven't seen you post anywhere else you seem to exist to troll pysren.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 31, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> since i haven't seen you post anywhere else you seem to exist to troll pysren.



trolling? I guess you dont know the meaning of that word. these were logical predictions.

btw Im posting into the konoha tv sometimes. dont read much manga.


----------



## Yak (Jul 31, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> like in any shounen manga... in the end all of the bad guys lose with only a few casualities (mostly old people) on the good side.
> 
> shounen mangas are not realistic.



That's not my point. It is not something aspiring, which you seemed to propagate when you were asking "wouldn't that be awesome?". I simply said "No, it wouldn't.", regardless whether it actually will happen or not.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 31, 2010)

Yak said:


> That's not my point. It is not something aspiring, which you seemed to propagate when you were asking "wouldn't that be awesome?". I simply said "No, it wouldn't.", regardless whether it actually will happen or not.



ok then... I guess it was the wrong question since I dont find it that awesome either, its just someting I predict.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 31, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> trolling? I guess you dont know the meaning of that word. these were logical predictions.
> 
> btw Im posting into the konoha tv sometimes. dont read much manga.



you watch to much anime.


----------



## Farih (Jul 31, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> I dont know why would Shao rage anyway... Vigo took care of Marie well.



But he still _took Marie_, and was the cause of Granny's *slightly* premature death.



> and last time he kicked Vigos ass in 2 chapters cause he didnt know how his ability worked. now that he knows how much time would he need? ..maybe 10 pages..



Just because Shao knows how Vigo managed to escape death doesn't mean it'll be a lot easier for him to take Vigo out.  He now has to factor in the fact that Vigo can move his organs deep into his body to avoid fatal hits.

While all the other commanders are making their moves, we haven't seen Vigo yet.  I wouldn't count him out that easily 



> I just hope Marie will fight too.



Me too, but even though her powers are pretty good, they're nowhere strong enough (from what we've seen) to defeat any of the big baddies in Las Noches Astral Nova.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 31, 2010)

Vigo looked pretty weak to me, and if he would be holding back against Marie I can see her defeating Vigo.

still that black and white snake ability of Shao (dont remember the name) decided the match and he only used it late cause he didnt know how Vigos ability worked. now nothing stops him from starting the match with that and he can just rip off Vigos head so moving organs wouldnt matter.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 31, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> Kyle should fight Delboro so they can settle their score
> 
> Hiryuu and whatshisname should fight Caprico, bigass dragon and gun would fit the bigass monsters and they would be able to attack from the air.
> 
> ...



that would really suck

first frederica is not dead, she probably survived by protecting herself with her flame ball, i doubt she'd be so weak as to be one shotted

also i doubt oboro would die with just killing one weakling, he's probably gonna kill vigo and fight miroku or someone.

Im guessing shao and shiner fight yes, but vigo will die like a fodder probably.

Marie is Orihime at the moment

Kyle and Frederica vs Junas and Capricio, then after the fight grana will arrive and when kyle and frederica is losing, ageha and amamiya will arrive


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 31, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Grana continues to be impressive. Poor 'rica .
> 
> Wasn't surprised by the reveal at the end of the chapter but thinking back on my feelings at the start of the battle between Uranus and the 2 Elmore kids, I wasn't expecting to see the Ice star commander going down this soon. Despite that, I agree that the bad guys are still dominating the field for now.




Unlike Miroku, Fu wasn't charred and I think thats because of salamander. She might not be dead, but she won't be fighting anymore.  



Kellögem said:


> I dont know why would Shao rage anyway... Vigo took care of Marie well.
> 
> and last time he kicked Vigos ass in 2 chapters cause he didnt know how his ability worked. now that he knows how much time would he need? ..maybe 10 pages..



In Vigo's defense, everyone gets their ass beat in two to three chapters. The longest fight was Ageha vs Yusaka and thats only if you count the two battles they had as one fight, since the first fight Ageha was fighting a clone.



Farih said:


> Shao has to fight Vigo   It paves the way to ShaoRage.
> 
> But I don't like the fact that Grana is in a vulnerable state at the moment.  I hope when Ageha/Amamiya come into the battle, they won't start with Grana as I really would like to see more from him.



Grana is over-powered as is, him being unable to move while blocking out the sun makes him somewhat balanced.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 31, 2010)

I just wish Frederica would have burned, cause she was burning people left and right.
but at least she is out cold i guess. she was the one dealing the finishing blow on uranus so she had enough importance already. and i had the feeling something exploded next to her and the shard were cutting her or something.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 31, 2010)

When Oboro made his first appearance after being separated from the party, we saw him disintegrates a Tavoo, and I think thats the same thing he did to Kyle's material high.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 31, 2010)

I thought that was some kind of anti-healing and wouldnt work on inorganic stuff.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 31, 2010)

I think the ability that was used on Dholaki's subordinate and the tavoo were two different abilities. The ability used on Dholaki's subordinate was anti-healing and had swelled up like a balloon, and the tavoo was left with nothing but its skeletal structure and the core. Another thing, during that time weren't all cores very large? Yet all of Oboro's were the size of marbles. I think he must have deconstructed _a_ core and constructed into several smaller cores.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah, when they introduced Scourge I thought Oboro is working for WISE since he was the first to have those small cores..

I guess too its 2 different abilities but both of them work only on organic stuff imo. we never see him using any of his abilities on inorganic stuff and it looked like he just smashed material high.

and kyles material high is not that big deal nowadays anyway, even my grandma can break it.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 31, 2010)

Oboro needs to keep the club. I do hope he gets a flashback. He looked normal in the last page, but the last we saw him he didn't look so healthy, so it would be great to see what happen to him after being separated from the group; when did he start collecting cores and why; How did he infiltrate wise and what his experiences was like working alongside the enemy. That could be an entire volume.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 31, 2010)

holy shit, he's back. i believe he'll almost one shot odo. he was very talented to begin with.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 31, 2010)

Just read the chapter, and I have to say I loved it!  Been a couple of chapters since I last said that.  

I loved Fu and Kyle's reaction to the Sun. "He can control the Sun?!  I'm shitting bricks!!!"  

And Uranus went out like a true Badass.  Even if he didn't have much any character development, you still gotta love him.  I'd always thought that Grana couldn't move when he bent Sunlight, so that wasn't a surprise.  I can't wait to see Shiner in action again.  Hopefully we have Ageha vs. Shiner.  God, I would cry tears of joy  

I didn't expect Caprico to use _multiple_ gigantic puppets (Titan Tavoos?).  And they look fast as hell for there size.  But the main highlight was the end, with Oboro!  I can't believe it, he actually didn't turn evil.  Seems to me he impersonated the real Odo (how no one noticed the different Psi is anyone's guess).  Although, you can't even knock Delboro.  As soon as he noticed something was off he attacked!  Genre Savvy, indeed...

Uranus's death has me thinking, is the series long enough that we can start debating who had the best deaths?  If so, I'm choosing Yusuka, his death was just waaay too awesome!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2010)

good chapter finally oboro is back i have been waiting for this for a while


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 1, 2010)

It was so obvious that it was Oboro, none the less its good to see him again.


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 1, 2010)

it was obvious he was oboro and still when i sed it people sed hes not


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, I was _hoping_ it wasn't Oboro...


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 1, 2010)

alot of people thought it would be matsuri or even kagetora in the suit, of course now everyone is saying they knew it was oboro all along.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 1, 2010)

...Matsuri? The body profile doesn't fit at all


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 1, 2010)

I might've been one of the ones to say it was Matsuri, but I was joking.  I was hoping it was a new character alltogether.  One that would fight Amamiya, letting her showcase her real abilities.  But alas, I was disappointed.  Still I like the fact he didn't betray Ageha and the Drifters (SASUKE!!!), and actually has been spyig on them.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 1, 2010)

I was hoping it would be a new character too, but I don't think they'll return to the future after this large-scale battle. I wanted Oboro to go back with the other drifters, so he had to be reintroduced. Can't wait for this weeks spoilers. I wonder if we'll get a Oboro flashback, kyle vs Junas and Caprico, Shiner crossing paths with someone or all the above. Unfortunately, this weeks is a double issue, so no chapter next week.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 2, 2010)

Wasn't Oboro really messed up before when they went back to the future? I remember him getting a core and shit and being all scary strong but wtf where the hell did he come from? hahaha


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 2, 2010)

What's the chance there was once an actual Odo before Oboro came along and killed him for the uniform?


----------



## migukuni (Aug 2, 2010)

Oboro is probably the one that gave the idea about the scourge so he could join WISE


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 2, 2010)

so, what are Delboro's chances of surviving this?

I'm confident that Oboro is much stronger, and Delboro isn't exactly the type to run away.

The only way I could see him living is if Oboro spares him


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 2, 2010)

Delboro was on the same level as Kyle and Kyle was pretty strong, so unless Oboro is a real monster now on the level of like the 4th Star Commander or higher I doubt he could defeat Delboro easily. or at least it should be a close match.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 2, 2010)

The ones from the past are the ones with the potential to win because they are really ones that have something to fight for. Oboro will beat the shit out him.........................


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 2, 2010)

We can't be too sure about Oboro right now, he always was a little suspect on his allegiance. It could be that fighting WISE is simply the more entertaining option for him right now.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 2, 2010)

If Delboro and Oboro fight, one of them has to die.  Neither is the type to spare their adversary.  Still, to be able to fight Delboro, Oboro has got to have MUCH stronger. I  mean, last time we saw him in a fight (when the Drifters fought Dholaki/Shiner) he was weaker than Ageha.  And Delboro is just as strong as Kyle, who is DEFINITELY stronger than Ageha (who's gotten a lot stronger himself!).  Hopefully, instead of being outright stronger than Delboro, Oboro shows a bit more of that intuitiveness and does something to counter.

@Waveblade- That's what I've been thinking, since Delboro wondered who Oboro was.  So, Oboro must've killed the real Odo and took his place.  However, that doesn't explain why no one in WISE didn't notice that Odo's Psi signature had changed.  Maybe Oboro used one of Odo's Illumina to fake his Psi...?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 2, 2010)

Oboro is a member of the scourge, he must know exactly how strong Delboro is. Despite this, he felt completely comfortable to reveal himself when he could have easily avoided a fight. Oboro has been a PSI prodigy from the start. He learned cure on his first try after only witnessing it, and he schooled Kagetora in rise without even practicing. I would not be surprised at all if he was around Uranus level by now.

A long time ago he said he wanted a power more destructive than MD, I wonder if he has attained that yet.



spaZ said:


> The ones from the past are the ones with the potential to win because they are really ones that have something to fight for. Oboro will beat the shit out him.........................



to be honest Oboro doesn't give a shit about saving the past.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 2, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Oboro is a member of the scourge, he must know exactly how strong Delboro is. Despite this, he felt completely comfortable to reveal himself when he could have easily avoided a fight. Oboro has been a PSI prodigy from the start. He learned cure on his first try after only witnessing it, and he schooled Kagetora in rise without even practicing. I would not be surprised at all if he was around Uranus level by now.



He does havethe ability to go far. I wouln't be surprised if he mastered Nova in a day only after watching and getting the details of it from Ageha after they return back home.



> A long time ago he said he wanted a power more destructive than MD, I wonder if he has attained that yet.



He might have tinkered with the illumina he had or something to that effect to get stronger. Hell, he might have found a way to evolve his cure since we last saw him.




> to be honest Oboro doesn't give a shit about saving the past.



True. It seems he wants only power right now. Would be cool if he and Ageha at the end of the series duke it out to see which of the two is the strongest when all is said and done.


----------



## Penance (Aug 2, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> True. It seems he wants only power right now. Would be cool if he and Ageha at the end of the series duke it out to see which of the two is the strongest when all is said and done.



There'd only be one reason for them to do that....  ...Okay, maybe two...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 2, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> He does havethe ability to go far. I wouln't be surprised if he mastered Nova in a day only after watching and getting the details of it from Ageha after they return back home.



Oh God, I can actually see that happening.  That's why I wished it was Matsuri who introduced Nova, and explained that only people who are good at all three areas of Psi can unlock it.  Meaning it would've been a possible power-up for Amamiya only.  With Ageha being good at it (And Amamiya isnt. WTF?!) it certainly means Oboro can master it easily. It'll be the Super Saiyajin of Psyren 



Utopia Realm said:


> True. It seems he wants only power right now. Would be cool if he and Ageha at the end of the series duke it out to see which of the two is the strongest when all is said and done.



You just reminded me of S-Cry-ed.  Which had a brutal final fight with the two main characters.  It was great


----------



## Gabe (Aug 2, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> Oh God, I can actually see that happening.  That's why I wished it was Matsuri who introduced Nova, and explained that only people who are good at all three areas of Psi can unlock it.  Meaning it would've been a possible power-up for Amamiya only.  With Ageha being good at it (And Amamiya isnt. WTF?!) it certainly means Oboro can master it easily. It'll be the Super Saiyajin of Psyren
> 
> 
> 
> You just reminded me of S-Cry-ed.  Which had a brutal final fight with the two main characters.  It was great



isn't amamiya not that good at burst in her normal self she is mainly a trance and rise user but as abyss she is a burst and rise user. that would be the reason why she had trouble with nova cause two versions of her seem to exist. with opposite strengths and weaknesses. if she had combine into one personality that is good at everything she would have gotten nova easier. ageha he is the main character of course he would have gotten it faster plus it was his fathers tech he had a better chance of learning it. shonen logic.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 2, 2010)

You DO know you answered your own question, right?  I stated that Nove could've been a _possible_ power-up for Amamiya.  If sometime in the future her two personalities combined, then she would have all three Psi at her disposal, thus being able to do Nova.  Since both Amamiya and Abyss are two sides of the same coin, I thought it was inevitable...  

And Ageha being able to do Nova is dumb.  There's no reason, in the context of the manga, for him to able to learn Nova.  He hasn't shown any ability in Trance, unless you count mirroring thoughts, which everyone can do.  It's like being able to make chocolate milk, without any chocolate.  On top of that, it's even more unreasonable for him to be better than Amamiya, just because of what I explained above.

Now, my main point is that since Ageha can do Nova, it means that there is no restrictions in learning it.  Unless you count *WILLPOWER*...  Meaning that every single psychic can learn.  Now that I think bout it, in context with the manga, it wouldn't make sense for Oboro to NOT learn it.  He would jump at the chance to learn something interesting.  And the power behind it would sway him too.  The only reason I can make up for him not to learn it is that he might think he'd become too powerful, making any fight that he's in easy; thus boring.  But that's really, _really_ pushing it.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 2, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> You DO know you answered your own question, right?  I stated that Nove could've been a _possible_ power-up for Amamiya.  If sometime in the future her two personalities combined, then she would have all three Psi at her disposal, thus being able to do Nova.  Since both Amamiya and Abyss are two sides of the same coin, I thought it was inevitable...
> 
> And Ageha being able to do Nova is dumb.  There's no reason, in the context of the manga, for him to able to learn Nova.  He hasn't shown any ability in Trance, unless you count mirroring thoughts, which everyone can do.  It's like being able to make chocolate milk, without any chocolate.  On top of that, it's even more unreasonable for him to be better than Amamiya, just because of what I explained above.
> 
> Now, my main point is that since Ageha can do Nova, it means that there is no restrictions in learning it.  Unless you count *WILLPOWER*...  Meaning that every single psychic can learn.  Now that I think bout it, in context with the manga, it wouldn't make sense for Oboro to NOT learn it.  He would jump at the chance to learn something interesting.  And the power behind it would sway him too.  The only reason I can make up for him not to learn it is that he might think he'd become too powerful, making any fight that he's in easy; thus boring.  But that's really, _really_ pushing it.



like i said without combining her two selves is probably the main reason why she is struggling. right know there are 2 separate entities and each specializes on something. right now she can't but latter she probably will.  and it seems that ageha being able to block his mind counts are a trance it seems and like i said he is the main character of course he will succeed. like in other shonen mangas the main character learns thing easier and faster then other who have learned it before. and oboro not learning is because he has not had agehas father teach him. ageha could teach him latter on or maybe he already learned it by seeing agehas father use it against junas if he was there for a while before he healed ageha.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 3, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> like i said without combining her two selves is probably the main reason why she is struggling. right know there are 2 separate entities and each specializes on something. right now she can't but latter she probably will.



Okay, I'm just gonna stop on this point since we're repeating each other now. 



~Ageha~ said:


> and it seems that ageha being able to block his mind counts are a trance it seems and like i said he is the main character of course he will succeed.



Hmm... I never thought of that ability of his as strictly Trance.  Just seemed like an odd trait he just developed from all his fighting.  If it's honestly the reason why he's able to do Nova, that means that Vigo can also learn it too.  And then I have the same bad taste in my mouth as with Oboro doing Nova.  



~Ageha~ said:


> like in other shonen mangas the main character learns thing easier and faster then other who have learned it before.



See, that's the thing.  Psyren may be a Shonen, but the differences it has from others makes it refreshing to me.  With the notion that Ageha can learn something easily (when IMO there's no reason for it), after getting used to his creativity, disappoints me.  



~Ageha~ said:


> and oboro not learning is because he has not had agehas father teach him. ageha could teach him latter on or maybe he already learned it by seeing agehas father use it against junas if he was there for a while before he healed ageha.



That doesn't annoy you?  Nova, with how it is in the manga now, seems like a honest to goodness Gamebreaker.  Anyone and everyone should be able to learn it.  Why wouldn't Grana and Miroku have it?  Why didn't Uranus?  How was Junas surprised by it, when it looks like it shouldn't be a rare skill?  

Like I said, it just looks to me like the new Super Saiyajin.  First, only Goku was able to do it.  Then Vegeta.  Cut to seven years later, everybody and their dad can go Super Saiyajin 1 or higher...


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 4, 2010)

Untranslated chapter 130 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 




92   名前：  名無しさん＠chs   2010/08/04(水) 16:46:04   ID:EMstBufc0
    ＣＡＬＬ，１３０　”融合 ”


    朧、その時
    別なるモノにーーー


    朧『悪いが・・・実力は君より上だ』
    オド『・・・・・・！！』
    朧『喋れない戦士か　それなら好都合・・・　僕はこの世界ではまだ誰でもない　だから僕が君になってあげよう』
    オド『！！！』

    デルボロＶＳ朧・・・
    デルボロ『オドを殺しＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅに潜入するとはな　お前一人でどうするつもりだ』
    朧『潰すのさ』

    上半身裸の朧・・・
    デルボロ『・・・・・・！？　何・・・！！』
    朧『君なら僕の体を見てわかるだろう？』

    体中にイルミナが・・・
    朧『僕と君の間に広がる　圧倒的な力の差が』
    デルボロ『なんだその数のイルミナは・・・！？　馬鹿な・・・！！何故生きている・・・！！』
    朧『それは僕が天才だからだ　天才望月朧は　死んでも生き返るんだ』

    巨人ＶＳカイル・・・
    カイル『がはッ・・・！！』

    吹き飛ばされるカイル・・・
    カイル『おおおおッ』（フーを助けなきゃいけねえのにッ！！）

    壁に穴が開きそこからデルボロと朧が・・・デルボロ胸に大穴・・・
    デルボロ『か・・・！』

    朧（禁人種の墓場に沈められた僕に出来たのは　自分を治療することではなく　イルミナの力で生命を作り変えること）

    朧（堕ちる処まで堕ちた　あとは登りつめるのみ）

    上空？のジュナス・・・
    ジュナス『！！？　デルボロ・・・？』

    朧（この新しき力　生命融和で）

    倒される巨人・・・
    カプリコ『あー！！　ギーガー０１号！！！』

    カイル『あんた・・・！！』
    朧『たった二人でよくやってくれた・・・　後は僕に任せろ』

    巨人の首筋に両手を・・・
    ギーガ『！！？　ギュアアアア』
    朧『生命融和』

    カプリコ『どうしたのギガちゃん！！？』

    朧『細胞隔壁破壊・・・　そして融合　禁人種を吸収し　己の力として操る　これが頂点に立つべき者の力だ』


    仲間割れを始める巨人・・・巨人が合体？・・・
    カプリコ『ギーガー０１号！！０２号！！０３号！！　みんな助けないと　やられちゃうー！！！』
    ジュナス『禁人種の体は取り込まれるだけだ　さがってろ　カプリコ・・・！』
    カプリコ『ダメ！！　ジュナスの体は汚染されてるのにあんなトコに近づいたらメー！！！　あんな奴　私の力で倒せるもん！！』

    イルミナの玉から別の禁人種を・・・
    カプリコ『創造！！』

    周囲のパイプラインなども取り込む新禁人種・・・
    カプリコ『よぉーし　いッけー！！！　マグマグ！！！』

    カイル『何だってんだ・・・！』

    朧『面白い・・・！！　いいだろう　どちらが禁人種の王か証明してやる』

    朧『全ての力を利用して・・・！！　僕はこのまま頂上までいく　この望月朧が天戯弥勒まで辿り着く！！』


    はじける星空間・・・
    チチ『完成です　行きましょう』

    倒れこむ飛鳥・・・
    チチ『く・・・！！　ゲホッ・・・　ゲ・・・！！』
    アゲハ『親父・・・！！』
    チチ『あなた達がノヴァを習得できるようギリギリまで時間を引き延ばした結果です・・・！！　もう時間が無い・・・　私を置いて行って下さい・・・！！』

    チチ『アゲハ・・・　雨宮さん・・・　あなた達二人に未来を賭けます・・・！！』
    アゲハ『おう！！』
    雨宮『はい！！』

    行け！！
    仲間の許へ！！


----------



## Penance (Aug 4, 2010)

If you don't want crappy google trans...DON'T: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



92 Name: Asad @ chs 2010/08/04 (Wed) 16:46:04 ID: EMstBufc0 
CALL, 130 "fusion" 


Oboro, then 
The mono ーーー 別Naru 


[Sorry, Oboro is above your ability 』 
[······! Oddo ! 』 
[I favor either fighter Oboro Then I'll speak in this world is yours so I do not anyone yet it 
Oddo:! ! ! 』 

Oboro VS Deruboro 
Oddo killed Deruboro [W · I · S · E to infiltrate it and you'll do alone 』 
』[Oboro to kill the 

Oboro shirtless 
[······! Deruboro ? What! ! 』 
Oboro ['ll know if you see my body? 』 

Illumina is the body 
Oboro [deadly force difference between you and me spread 』 
Illumina Deruboro [What is that number? ? Stupid! ! Why live? ! 』 
Mochizuki Oboro Oboro [It's genius because I'm a genius but also revive Dying ` 

Kyle VS Giant 
Kyle: The Ha! ! 』 

Kyle blown 
Kyle: Oh oh 』Tsu (Tsu Yaikeneenoni 助Kenaki a whew!) 

Deruboro large hole in my heart that Oboro and from there a hole in the wall Deruboro 
Deruboro [I! 』 

Oboro ('s made to me was sunk in the graveyard that prohibited racial Ru makeover with the power of Illumina's life rather than to treat yourself) 

Oboro (fall only after climbing fell to the Ministry) 

Over? Junus of 
Junus:! ! ? Deruboro? 』 

Oboro (integrated life in this new power.) 

Giants will fall 
Capricho [Oh! ! Giger # 01! ! ! 』 

Kyle: you! ! 』 
[Oboro did well after the Leave it to me just two 』 

Giant hands on neck 
Giga:! ! ? Gyuaaaa 』 
Life, Oboro [harmony 

Capricho Giga-chan with you! ! ? 』 

Oboro, seems to reach the highest power of the party who should have power over others as it absorbs manipulate racial barrier destruction and prohibition for Cell Fusion 


Yomiuri Giants split the union start? ... 
Capricho Giger, # 01! ! No. 02! ! No. 03! ! I am what I do and is not help everyone! ! ! 』 
Capricho will ban racial Junus [Hold your body is populated only Sagatsu! 』 
Capricho [No! ! Junus body is closer to Toco mail so I thought I was contaminated! ! ! I beat him with the power of such a mon! ! 』 

Another race ban Illumina beads 
Capricho [creative! ! 』 

The new ban also include race around the pipeline 
Tsu-tee not only first this Capricho fannie! ! ! Sippy cup! ! ! 』 

Kyle: What s! 』 

Oboro [interesting! ! What proof do you have which would ban the King of good races 』 

Oboro [using all his strength! ! I get to that Maitreya Kono Motizuki Oboro goes to heaven jokes like this top! ! 』 


Space star burst 
Chichi is a complete [go 』 

Asuka collapses 
Chichi [it! ! Gehotsu game! ! 』 
Ageha father! ! 』 
Chichi is a result delayed the time [until the last minute we can learn you Nova! ! Please do not leave me no more time! ! 』 

Chichi two [future bet you guys Amemiya butterfly! ! 』 
Ageha Yeah! ! 』 
Amemiya [Yes! ! 』 

Go! ! 
To allow fellow! !





So...It seems like: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



So...title's called Fusion...Oboro gets around and screws with Del, Junas, and Caprico w/ Titan Tavoo(?)...Ageha and Amamiya are wrapping up training(?)...


----------



## son_michael (Aug 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so oboro's still a good guy? (were talking about the healer right?)


----------



## Penance (Aug 4, 2010)

son_michael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> so oboro's still a good guy? (were talking about the healer right?)



Yup...


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 4, 2010)

Translation by Hai_priesty


*Spoiler*: __ 



ＣＡＬＬ，１３０　”融合 ”
Call 130 : Fusion

朧、その時
別なるモノにーーー
That was the moment when Oboro turned into another kind....

朧『悪いが・・・実力は君より上だ』
オド『・・・・・・！！』
朧『喋れない戦士か　それなら好都合・・・　僕はこの世界ではまだ誰でもない　だから僕が君になってあげよう』
オド『！！！』
Oboro : What a shame.... but I'm stronger than you!
Odo : ......!!
Oboro : A warrior that can't talk? ...That'll be a good opportunity for me... I'm still nobody in this world, let me become you!
Odo : !!!

デルボロＶＳ朧・・・
デルボロ『オドを殺しＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅに潜入するとはな　お前一人でどうするつもりだ』
朧『潰すのさ』
Delboro vs Oboro
Delboro : You invaded into WISE by impersonating Odo.... but what can you achieve alone against WISE!
Oboro : Crush it.

上半身裸の朧・・・
デルボロ『・・・・・・！？　何・・・！！』
朧『君なら僕の体を見てわかるだろう？』
Oboro bared his upper body...
Delboro : ......!? What...!?
Oboro : For someone like you, you know what this means when I show you my body right?

体中にイルミナが・・・
朧『僕と君の間に広がる　圧倒的な力の差が』
デルボロ『なんだその数のイルミナは・・・！？　馬鹿な・・・！！何故生きている・・・！！』
朧『それは僕が天才だからだ　天才望月朧は　死んでも生き返るんだ』
His body with (full of?) Illumina...
Oboro : There a overwhelming gap between us...... in our powers!
Delboro : What's with this number of Illumina...!? How can.....!! Why's he alive at all...!!
Oboro : Because I'm a genius - Mochitsuki Oboro the genius... becomes back from the dead!

巨人ＶＳカイル・・・
カイル『がはッ・・・！！』
Giant vs Kyle....
Kyle : Kaba...

吹き飛ばされるカイル・・・
カイル『おおおおッ』（フーを助けなきゃいけねえのにッ！！）
Kyle blown away...
Kyle : Ooooooh (I was supposed to be helping Fu by now!!)

壁に穴が開きそこからデルボロと朧が・・・デルボロ胸に大穴・・・
デルボロ『か・・・！』
A hole opening up in the wall.... Seen from that hole was Delboro, sustaining a hude hole at his chest....
Delboro : Ahhh...!

朧（禁人種の墓場に沈められた僕に出来たのは　自分を治療することではなく　イルミナの力で生命を作り変えること）
朧（堕ちる処まで堕ちた　あとは登りつめるのみ）
Oboro : The one thing I managed to do back there at the cemetary of tavoos was not to cure myself, but to create alive out of Illumina )
Oboro : (Falling from where I have fallen, the only way to go was up!)


上空？のジュナス・・・
ジュナス『！！？　デルボロ・・・？』
From the sky Junas...
Junas : !!? Delboro...?

朧（この新しき力　生命融和で）
Oboro : The new strength, Live fusion 生命融和

倒される巨人・・・
カプリコ『あー！！　ギーガー０１号！！！』
Giant falling....
Caprico : Ahh!! Giga 01!!!

カイル『あんた・・・！！』
朧『たった二人でよくやってくれた・・・　後は僕に任せろ』
Kyle : You...!!
Oboro : What achievement considering there's only two of you.... I'll handle the rest!

巨人の首筋に両手を・・・
ギーガ『！！？　ギュアアアア』
朧『生命融和』
Grabbing the giant at the hand...
Giga : !!? Gyuaaaaaa!

カプリコ『どうしたのギガちゃん！！？』
Caprico : What happened Giga-chan!!?

朧『細胞隔壁破壊・・・　そして融合　禁人種を吸収し　己の力として操る　これが頂点に立つべき者の力だ』
Oboro : Cell wall destruction.... Then fusion! With that I can absorb the tavoo and use it like my own powers. And that the powers something standing on top should own...

仲間割れを始める巨人・・・巨人が合体？・・・
カプリコ『ギーガー０１号！！０２号！！０３号！！　みんな助けないと　やられちゃうー！！！』
ジュナス『禁人種の体は取り込まれるだけだ　さがってろ　カプリコ・・・！』
カプリコ『ダメ！！　ジュナスの体は汚染されてるのにあんなトコに近づいたらメー！！！　あんな奴　私の力で倒せるもん！！』
Giant crumbling.... And giant fusion? ....
Caprico : Giga 01!! 02!! 03!! If everyone don't join you'll all be beaten down!!!
Junas : He's just absorbing the tavoos! Back down, Caprico...!
Caprico : No! Junas has been poisoned, you can be going near there!! Someone horrible like that, I'll defeat with my powers!!

イルミナの玉から別の禁人種を・・・
カプリコ『創造！！』
From Illumina comes other new tavoos...
Caprico : Create!!

周囲のパイプラインなども取り込む新禁人種・・・
カプリコ『よぉーし　いッけー！！！　マグマグ！！！』
From surrounding pipeline comes other new tavoos...
Caprico : Good! Go, Magamag!!!

カイル『何だってんだ・・・！』
Kyle : What just came out...!

朧『面白い・・・！！　いいだろう　どちらが禁人種の王か証明してやる』

朧『全ての力を利用して・・・！！　僕はこのまま頂上までいく　この望月朧が天戯弥勒まで辿り着く！！』
Oboro : Interesting...!! That fine, we'll prove here who's the king of Tavoos!
Oboro : Using all powers...!! I'll overcome all to the top, and Mochitsuki Oboro will challenge Amagi Miroku!!

はじける星空間・・・
チチ『完成です　行きましょう』
Star Space opening up...
Dad : It's done, let's go!

倒れこむ飛鳥・・・
チチ『く・・・！！　ゲホッ・・・　ゲ・・・！！』
アゲハ『親父・・・！！』
Asuka collapsed...
Dad : Ku...!! (Cough)...!!
Ageha : Dad..!

チチ『あなた達がノヴァを習得できるようギリギリまで時間を引き延ばした結果です・・・！！　もう時間が無い・・・　私を置いて行って下さい・・・！！』
Dad : That's just a side effect from stretching the time available to the max for learning Nova...!! Time is running out.... Go without me...!!

チチ『アゲハ・・・　雨宮さん・・・　あなた達二人に未来を賭けます・・・！！』
アゲハ『おう！！』
雨宮『はい！！』
Dad : Ageha... Amamiya san.... We'll stake our future to you two...!!
Ageha : Oh!!
Amamiya : Yes!!

行け！！
仲間の許へ！！
Go!! To your Nakamas!!


Note :
1. Oboro..... O_O; XD The king of Tavoos!? (I mean.... your naming-sense... XD)
2. I called it 50% correctly last week I guess?
Right : Impersonating Odo.
Wrong : Absorbing their ability.
Didn't think of : Fusion
3. Hm, the power scale has just been tipped again.... Oboro >>>>> Kyle >= Delboro >>>>>>>>>>>Dho? (Why did I have a urge to add Dholaki here... XD I don't know.)
4. Is anyone... worried about cancellation!? (I am, for the first time in this half year....)





*Spoiler*: __ 



Oboro.Absorbed.Odo. HOLY SHIT.

Also I agree with Hai priesty with the slight worry about cancellation.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2010)

Psyren seems to be DAMN low in the latest popularity ranking, so worrying about cancellation is probably justified. It might be rushed to an end, too.


----------



## tej7war (Aug 4, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Psyren seems to be DAMN low in the latest popularity ranking, so worrying about cancellation is probably justified. It might be rushed to an end, too.



yep , pysren is receiving  low ratings in the past 3 to 4 weeks. but, there are two new series which have lower ratings than psyren. lets hope that they act like a cushion and lets psyren to remain safely till the next cuts begin .


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2010)

The question is, WHY do readers hate on psyren?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 4, 2010)

That I'll never understand .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Because while the mystery is appealing all the characters except Kabuto suck.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 4, 2010)

The mystery that was mostly resolved ages ago ?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 4, 2010)

If Medaka is still alive and Psyren gets the Axe I might need to murder some people.


----------



## Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Psyren should be at the top 5 of the Shonen Jump.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 4, 2010)

Blade said:


> Psyren should be at the top 5 of the Shonen Jump.



Like Toriko, but japanese people don't like good mangas.  [yeah, i know that Toriko actually ranks pretty high.]


----------



## Penance (Aug 4, 2010)

Dammit...let's see what happens...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Like Toriko, but japanese people don't like good mangas.  [yeah, i know that Toriko actually ranks pretty high.]



I was gonna say 

I'm glad stuff like Toriko still gets the reader's panties in a twist


----------



## Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Toriko and Psyren are just awesome series.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 4, 2010)

Amamiya is at the top left.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 4, 2010)

She looks funny there..


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> She looks funny there..



You don't like it?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 4, 2010)

Psyren cant be cancelled, this manga is beyond epic...it just needs more mainstream attention! Thye need to make an anime out of it and then just watch the manga sales go up!


the spoilers sound insane


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 4, 2010)

This hysteria over Psyren potentially being canceled reminds me how everyone was during the Yusaka Arc. Everyone was on the edge of their seat, waiting to see if Ageha would enter the code that would kill Miroku.  Right now WSJ has four new series, two of whom have been in the bottom 5 since their first ranking. The other two series will be ranked in issue #39 (Swot) and issue #40 (Zoo).

I don't think its be rushed either. 

Edit: Chapter 123 was ranked this week.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 4, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Psyren seems to be DAMN low in the latest popularity ranking, so worrying about cancellation is probably justified. It might be rushed to an end, too.



Its sad to since this series is so awesome.

Spoilers sound great.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 4, 2010)

I wanna see Oboro with his shirt off now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oboro took down three Giga and now comes magamag(omega?). How many tavoo tiers could there be? Can't wait to see the design.  I hope Oboro struggles with the magamags and then after defeating them one last top tier tavoo appears that knocks the cores out of his chest. And just because Oboro says he's going to take on Miroku doesn't mean its gonna happen.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 4, 2010)

fuck, oboro sounds too strong... I wanted him to be either strong and evil or weak and good, but he is strong and good and I dont like that.


----------



## Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Amamiya is at the top left.



It's official image?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, Blade. It's in this week's issue. 
*Spoiler*: _Here's a better version._ 










Kellögem said:


> fuck, oboro sounds too strong... I wanted him to be either strong and evil or weak and good, but he is strong and good and I dont like that.



How is he too strong? I think he's underestimating Miroku and other high rank members. Sure he's been working for W.I.S.E undercover for awhile now, but I highly doubt he knows how strong each member is.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 4, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Yeah, Blade. It's in this week's issue.
> *Spoiler*: _Here's a better version._



Hey there Aoi pek

I guess Oboro's abilities with tavoo have been foreshadowed ever since that Biological Ruin stunt he pulled during his second drift.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 4, 2010)

Indeed, Waveblade. Indeed. 


I think Oboro has to touch or be within a certain range to destroy a tavoo. Caprico needs to bring out a tavoo that has projectile-based attacks. Mangamag better be able to do something beside melee attacks.


Another thing, why do we use spoiler tags when the only time this thread is really active is around the time spoiler comes out?


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 4, 2010)

Because of the chance some newcomer/spoilerphobe will come in and cry "Fucking Spoilers!"? Common courtesy which has been drilled into us from other threads.


----------



## Penance (Aug 4, 2010)

^Pretty much...Oboro's a pretty cool guy...(couldn't beat Kabuto, though...)


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 4, 2010)

How could Oboro beat Kabuto? I'm not saying he can't, just trying to figure out how he would. I think Oboro only has an advantage against core users.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 4, 2010)

Hypothetically, he'd have to catch Kabuto first. OTOH both use Ian-style rise one taught the other self-learned so it'd be interesting to see.

We'd need to see the actual chapter to say how Oboro's power works.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 4, 2010)

spoiler says there is a huge hole on Delboros chest, so I guess Oboro defeated him...

and he is now owning Capricos tavoos while Kyle seems to had a hard time with them.

if Oboro is stronger than Kyle he is too strong.. and if he defeated Delboro who was as strong as Kyle, he is much stronger than him.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> The mystery that was mostly resolved ages ago ?



So thats the result...
bottom 5


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 4, 2010)

There are still unsolved mysteries but that isn't the main drawing point now.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 4, 2010)

Grigori and Ouroboros are the top two mysteries.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 4, 2010)

chapter looks good. it is a shame psyren is still in the bottom 5 it is a good manga. more people should try it they will like it. maybe when it gets an anime it will get a bigger fan base.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 4, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> chapter looks good. it is a shame psyren is still in the bottom 5 it is a good manga. more people should try it they will like it. maybe when it gets an anime it will get a bigger fan base.



Psyren will be fine, its been in there for more then 2years and has a bunch of new series that will likely die before it does. Lets hope it gets an Anime soon. I'd prefer a series of OVA's.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Was anyone else kinda surprised by how Amamiya is depicted in this?  She looks a little too happy.  I think she should be more...stoic?  And I couldn't help thinking her boobs are to big...  I always thought they were around Sakura's size, or just a little bigger.

...

...

WTF is wrong with me?  Why am I nitpicking? 

Anyway, I've stopped worrying bout Psyren.  It's Yoyo'ed so many times I've lost all sense of danger with it.  If it gets the axe, I'll react at that time.  I'm expecting an Anime annoucement soon, though


----------



## Believe it!!! (Aug 4, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> > *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Was anyone else kinda surprised by how Amamiya is depicted in this?  She looks a little too happy.  I think she should be more...stoic?  And I couldn't help thinking her boobs are to big...  I always thought they were around Sakura's size, or just a little bigger.



Smaller actually from what I've seen. And yeah they are WAAAY too big in this picture. But I don't care. Pic is awesome.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2010)

^Yea, I forgot to add, it's still a very good drawing of her anyway.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 5, 2010)

The art looks weird cause its done by one artist only yooo.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm worried about Psyren because it's been in the bottom 5 for two months now.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 5, 2010)

Stevenh1990 said:


> I'm worried about Psyren because it's been in the bottom 5 for two months now.



No just 3 weeks in bottom 5


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 5, 2010)

^Constant bottom 5 with occasional jumps out before going back down to be precise.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 5, 2010)

do the volumes sell well? Cause if they sell well it doesn't really matter what their rank is.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 5, 2010)

Just found the advertising for the light novel. Looks like three four short stories?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2010)

^Yes, I was hoping for something about Amamiya.  Hopefully, it's a Gaiden showing her first Calls and how she met Matsuri.  I've been thinking how that could've gone, lately.h

And Fu-chan is a bonus.  I wasn't expecting something bout her, but now I'm interested.  One question, If it's her future self, does that mean the story takes place in Psyren?

I'm not to excited bout Kagetora, I must admit.  Would've rathered something bout Asuka...

As for the last one, I'm willing to bet it's something bout Lady Q.  We haven't had much bout her for a while.  I wanna know what was happening to her in the Present...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 5, 2010)

Is the 680 at the bottom the page count or the light novel's cost?

I hope we get a translation soon.

Although I like Kagetora, I would've preferred brain beast.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2010)

^Brain Beasts...?  Really?

I don't think that 680 is the cost.  I dunno but I don't think that was the sign for yen next to it.  I could be wrong.  What would be the equivalent of 680 yen in dollars?


----------



## Heretic (Aug 5, 2010)

^ I think 100 yen is like 110 cents (or 110 yen = 100 cents) so 680 = $6.60 - $7.00? (approximately)

Psyren better not go, it's amazing and way better than Naruto and Bleach. totally needs an anime

also what site should i use to read it with good, fast scans? My old site shut down and my current site no longer does psyren


----------



## Starrk1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I doubt Psyren is gettin cancelled anytime soon and if an anime is put in 2 play, itll def get more popular.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm a little surprised the spoiler pics have yet to surface. 



Tayimus said:


> ^Brain Beasts...?  Really?
> 
> I don't think that 680 is the cost.  I dunno but I don't think that was the sign for yen next to it.  I could be wrong.  What would be the equivalent of 680 yen in dollars?



Yeah, the Yen symbol is not next to the number, so I'm thinking it's the page count.

If not brain beast then Taiga and Oukgou. We don't even have confirmation on their status either. I think Oukgou is likely Grana's age and Taiga is probably the same age as an the Elmore kids. It would be nice to see Taiga in the present as a kid crossing paths with the Elmore kids.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2010)

wonder what the file 4 unknown will be about hopeful grana or miroku


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 5, 2010)

Pictures have finally come out!


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 



With Caprico it looks like she's creating a new tavoo around that core. Or she created that core as well. Oh yeah, Kyle yells and Oboro smiles with half naked smugness


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG! Oboro bedazzled his navel with core. 

So she doesn't use the sketch pad anymore. Figured she wouldn't.  I do hope the tavoo she's creating is more detailed than the other three. I liked the Giga tavoo, but even the yarn-spider tavoo (which was fodder) looked way better than them, so I hope magamag is covered in awesome sauce. 

One other thing: Did the people who didn't survive the scourge project die or become tavoo?


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 5, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Scourge experiment subjects were already tavoo (albeit human-form tavoo) but I am guessing they would have devolved (into mindless beasts if they couldn't handle the extra core and didn't die.




This is how I think the Tavoo go:


Tavoo designed by Caprico and other scientists. Probably what makes up the creatures in the cauldron. Generally animalistic  and easily controlled.
The mutated: Humans (And possibly animals? Just a theory) who get cores and end up being physically mutated by them. See: Kusakabe, Gizani. Doesn't necessarily mean the mind is affected as well as Tatsuo was physically unaffected but his mind was wiped.  
The Brain Beasts are an interesting thing as two out of the three appear to be mutated but do not seem to have cores.
Various human-like tavoo with mild mutations. Eg Dholaki's eyes and Ash's teeth.
Human-form tavoo, termed coined by Delboro. Look human except for the core. Generally considered powerful and top of the Tavoo hierachy.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2010)

maybe oboro will become the new bag guy when wise is beat. if the manga goes longer after wise is beat. matsuri warned asagi about oboro and ageha. i think oboro has a bigger chance of becoming a bad guy.


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oboro is looking cocky as hell  but hes probably gonna do something extremely badass :33


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oboro is gonna be so awesome once he turns evil 

I wonder what his true intentions are. I don't believe for a goddamn second that hes just here to help them out.


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oboro always seems to be interested in enhancing hes skills. so it has something to do with that probably.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 6, 2010)

Oboro waiting for Miroku to die and then take center stage would be epic. Even moreso if he brings possibly another talented psi user along with him too. The only thing he's missing it seems would be nova.


----------



## Cash (Aug 6, 2010)

I just got done reading the last 3 chapters on Mangafox. i like to go back and read them in better quality.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 7, 2010)

Moar pictures


*Spoiler*: __ 











EDIT: Wow, they are fuckhueg. The looked smaller when I rightclicked+saved.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2010)

^Whoa...

It might be blurry, but what I could make out makes me think this chapter is gonna be fuckwin.  And I don't even use the word "fuckwin"


----------



## Penance (Aug 7, 2010)

Heh...Dammit, Oboro...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Caprico is really something 
I want an Oboro flashback


----------



## Butcher (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm on chapter 4. 

It's pretty good so far.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2010)

I envy you, Butcher.  Getting to read it for the first time.  A fresh experience...  I hate you 

Seriously though, it gets several times better than where you are 

Hopefully, by time I come back from work, the new chapter will be out.  I mean, when was the last time I had to wait til Saturday to read the new awesome?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks, Wavey.


*Spoiler*: _Resized images_ 
















*Spoiler*: __ 




Is the tavoo with multiple arms, poised on the pipes the one Caprico was creating in the other spoiler pics? If so it looks like that tavoo had to fuse with pipes. So she can create them out of thin air. Would make sense.


----------



## Cash (Aug 7, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Moar pictures
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
cool, looks like something out of claymore.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2010)

^Lol, you're right.  I wonder why I didn't catch that...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 7, 2010)

I like Psyren, but Claymore's yoma designs are far superior to Psyren's tavoo design. However, if Psyren was ever animated the tavoo movements would be more fluid because of the lack of detail.


----------



## Blade (Aug 7, 2010)

Oboro was always evil.Prepare for an alliance with Miroku.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 7, 2010)

I kinda like when it takes awhile for a chapter to be release when it's a double issue, since we won't be getting one next week.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 7, 2010)

well with them currently fighting to save future marie they may/may not succeed but they still have to stop the asteroid and even after diverting or destroying it some small fragments will probably impact earth bringing new psy users on earth. I hope Oboro is FV that would be the shit and in 'real' time maybe grana escapes and miruko(spelling) dies. then there is a lot of room for psyren to progress. also on another plot detail it would be interesting if in 'real' time the chick who uses 'psyren' psy in the future is released from her tube, as she would be same age as main crew when they all get back.  Now if only this series survives b/c imo it should be 5th every week behind trio and beez.


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 7, 2010)

Shouldnt the new chap be out by now? Where can we read it now?


----------



## Cash (Aug 8, 2010)

Its not out


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 8, 2010)

130 raw thanks to Shamy@MH


----------



## Penance (Aug 8, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> 130 raw thanks to Shamy@MH




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just as I expected: That multi-limbed Tavoo WAS Oboro...

-He made Caprico mad...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Oboro have on anything under his robe?  On the first page you can clearly see he has no pants on because there are cores in his legs.

The bottom panel on page 3 made me think Oboro is still crazy as fuck. I lol at Oboro landing on Delboro.  

I wonder what material high tastes like.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oboro made delboro look like a chump.


----------



## Blade (Aug 8, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> 130 raw thanks to Shamy@MH



Seems quite good chapter.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 8, 2010)

I saw this on Mangahelpers and figure I'd post it. 



			
				hai_Priesty@MH said:
			
		

> 33 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/08/05(木) 22:04:59 ID:aCFP9CPe0
> 人気は今のところは落ちてません
> って明言してたな、空知
> あと掲載順大丈夫か、とかもうアニメ終わって安全圏から出ちゃいましたね
> ...


----------



## Skylit (Aug 8, 2010)

What are you doing Iwashiro-Sensei?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 8, 2010)

So what does that mean exactly?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 8, 2010)

So is Iwashiro slacking off about the manga in favour of the novel version?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 8, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> So what does that mean exactly?



Psyrens Author is slow  lol


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so... Oboro just killed Delboro, hacked Capricos monsters making 1 big monster out of the 3 and took control?

if he wouldnt be gay and good, I'd say he is fucking awesome...

Im glad Delboro is out, he was boring as fuck (Kyle minus Materal High)

and did Caprico just made a monster out of the pipes? ...thats something like a steam-mecha.

Oboro should be evil, that would totally fit his image. he does not look, act and fight as a good guy, so stop trying!


----------



## Starrk1 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oboro is a  fucking beast 

and then theres Caprico 

Are we gonna see some Star Commander teamwork cuz im sure Junas is not gonna stay outta dis bitch.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 8, 2010)

While bumming around I decided to check out Pixiv and came across MisuraXMarie and just had to share.


*Spoiler*: __ 






Artist:  (Lot's of lulzy stuff. Wish I could read japanese and thus be able to understand it better.)


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 8, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> While bumming around I decided to check out Pixiv and came across MisuraXMarie and just had to share.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I applaud you for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 8, 2010)

who was mizura again?


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 8, 2010)

Originally known as Bonfire, a seer of some sorts. Last seen greeting Marie.


----------



## Penance (Aug 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Originally known as Bonfire, a seer of some sorts. Last seen greeting Marie.



Yeah.  With her hands...wait.  You know what I mean...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can someone please explain to me what happen between Oboro, Caprico and the tavoos. 

I thought Oboro had killed the three tavoos and then Caprico created another one with three arms from the pipes, but it looks like the tavoo with three arms is a tavoo Oboro has fused with. I'm confused.  

And Amamiya needs new clothes. When's the last time she's been to school?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




^^
Oboro jumped into one of the three big tavoos head, made it fuse with the other 2 thus creating the 6 armed tavoo and took control while caprico made a pipe monster from another one and its now 6 armed tavoo with oboro vs pipe monster with caprico.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> While bumming around I decided to check out Pixiv and came across MisuraXMarie and just had to share.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 **


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> While bumming around I decided to check out Pixiv and came across MisuraXMarie and just had to share.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You, sir, are awesome... 

Can somebody explain to me how it's Monday and I can't find Chap 130 scanslated...?


----------



## Random Member (Aug 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> While bumming around I decided to check out Pixiv and came across MisuraXMarie and just had to share.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Magnificent.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> You, sir, are awesome...
> 
> Can somebody explain to me how it's Monday and I can't find Chap 130 scanslated...?



seems like no one is scanning it


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 9, 2010)

This is killing me.

why isn't anyone scanning it?


----------



## Refused (Aug 9, 2010)

The RAWs are out it's possible there is a hold up with the cleaning or perhaps translation is the issue.


----------



## Orion (Aug 9, 2010)

I would imagine that the people who usually do that stuff would set aside time on wednesday/thursday to do that but since the author turned it in so late and they didn't get the raws till like sunday that they might just be busy and will get around to it whenever they can.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Aug 9, 2010)

Chap is out here

And a nice AMV


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 9, 2010)

HOLY SHIT. Now that's how you do a fucking power up.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 9, 2010)

Caprico is awesome cute. She better not be fodder for Oboro .

So, it looked like Oboro took two of the giga-tavoo and forced them to meld then took control? I'm unsure.


----------



## Cash (Aug 9, 2010)

so, really great chapter. Oboro looks so bad ass in his panels, seriously. Caprico is so cute . the Tavoo's looked really cool too. pretty cool fighting going on. Nova training done, I wonder when do they show up. Just wanna see Ageha


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't read the chapter


----------



## Random Member (Aug 9, 2010)

What a change in Oboro. I'm liking it.



Waveblade said:


> So, it looked like Oboro took two of the giga-tavoo and forced them to meld then took control? I'm unsure.



Seemed that way to me.



Tenacious Lee said:


> I can't read the chapter



Why not? If the other link is not working for you, you could try reading it here.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 9, 2010)

that was one awesome chapter. Tavoos and Oboro looked sick-awesome. maybe Oboro wouldnt be too bad as a final villain, but I guess he will be the sacrifice to make Miroku look extra threatening by killing him.


----------



## Darth (Aug 9, 2010)

Oboro's a bit overpowered at this point.

And with Ageha and Amamiya on the way, I think it's time for Grana to step in.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 9, 2010)

awesome chapter, Oboro looks unstoppable right now

but things are going too well. Next chapter I predict Shiner finds Kusakabe's group and Grana finishes patching up the sky.


----------



## Harihara (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know why it didn't cross my mind before

but could/would Oboro really kill Caprico


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 9, 2010)

Remember when we called Oboro evil?  We were WRONG.  Wow.

Also, Elmore kids are officially Elmore kids level.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 9, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Remember when we called Oboro evil?  We were WRONG.  Wow.
> 
> Also, Elmore kids are officially Elmore kids level.



We don't know if Oboro is going to just overthrow and then lord over them all as God of this new world or if he is trying to destroy WISE for the challenge/ good guys.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2010)

i don't know if oboro will truly turn evil he likes ageha to much to ever go against him but who knows it will be cool if he turns evil


----------



## Mahdi (Aug 10, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Remember when we called Oboro evil?  We were WRONG.  Wow.
> 
> *Also, Elmore kids are officially Elmore kids level.*





I loled at this part. And im calling it now Ageha's father will die 

No seriously though


----------



## Blinky (Aug 10, 2010)

OH SNAP ! I didn't expect that Oboro showing up would even things out so much .


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oboro's kind of fucked up, aye?



Someone wanna explain me his power a bit? So what, he can destroy anything he touches with cell destruction, but then whats that fusion ability? Anything with a core he can control?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 10, 2010)

I guess Oboro can heal (like how he healed ageha in the invasion), destruct (like with original odo and the tavoo) and even fusion (like with the gigas) now. pretty broken.

a Psyren databook would be nice.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 10, 2010)

Chapter 7


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 10, 2010)

So it seems that Oboro got some power-up  
Is really amazing how he exploited his initial healing skills to absorb the illumina and the tavoos. Anyway Caprico is so cute that i want the evil loli to win.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 10, 2010)

Psyren Light Novel Cover:


----------



## Cash (Aug 10, 2010)

will the light novel be different in any kind of way?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 10, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Psyren Light Novel Cover:



Abyss alone makes this cover awesome.  Adding Miroku on it made it epic.  Topping it off with Fu-chan, Matsuri, and the rest brought this shit BEYOND THE IMPOSSIBLE!!!

I wanna read this so much it's not even funny


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 10, 2010)

What are the light novels about and lets hope it gets translated quickly


----------



## spaZ (Aug 10, 2010)

Think of a normal book in English except its in Japanese you won't see these translated for a long ass time if ever.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 10, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Psyren Light Novel Cover:



why is Amamiya black?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 10, 2010)

son_michael said:


> why is Amamiya black?




*Spoiler*: __ 



cause that is her skin color when she turns into abyss her skin get darken for some reason


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 10, 2010)

^Lol you just spoiled it for him...


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 11, 2010)

I wonder if Ageha is going to create a time paradox. What if Ageha was the one who taught his father Nova?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 11, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> ^Lol you just spoiled it for him...



so that's from the LN? I don't remember her going black when she first transformed at the army base


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 11, 2010)

son_michael said:


> so that's from the LN? I don't remember her going black when she first transformed at the army base



Ch.98


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 11, 2010)

man oboro is so badass :33


----------



## son_michael (Aug 11, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Ch.98




ok well there it is, I guess I just forgot then XD




is the light novel way ahead of the manga?


----------



## Cash (Aug 11, 2010)

I dont think its been released yet.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 11, 2010)

The light novel is being released in September.


----------



## Penance (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice chapter/...


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 12, 2010)

WraithX959 said:


> I wonder if Ageha is going to create a time paradox. What if Ageha was the one who taught his father Nova?


Again, how is that possible, when people that enter Psyren disapear from their present and are considered missing- untill reapearing in the future, where nemesis q sends them.


----------



## Memos (Aug 12, 2010)

WraithX959 said:


> I wonder if Ageha is going to create a time paradox. What if Ageha was the one who taught his father Nova?



No, can't happen simply because until he teaches his father nova in his own personal timeline, he can't experience the change in the future.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 12, 2010)

Kabuto needs his time to shine .


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Kabuto needs his time to shine again.



Fix'd but next on the line up (After Oboro) would be Hiryuu (maybe  and he hasn't had a decent fight since...) then the Shao+Kabuto team then some enemy awesomeness so Team Lovebirds can get an epic opening.

Then something happens to inevitably screw everyone over. Which is what happens in Psyren.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 12, 2010)

Pre-Cog/reflection + Pre cog/negation.  Oh man, Shao and Kabuto are a lot scarier than you think.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm a Kabuto fanboy screw Hiryuu


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I'm a Kabuto fanboy screw Hiryuu



Same here  but Hiryuu never really has a major fight. Ever. (Mind you he has done some good support stuff, I guess he works better as a team player.)



> Pre-Cog/reflection + Pre cog/negation. Oh man, Shao and Kabuto are a lot scarier than you think.




Hopefully they get a good showing. EDIT:Also potential Shao-rage.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2010)

wonder if ageha and amamiya will show up next chapter


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 13, 2010)

hopefully not


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 13, 2010)

Chapter 130 translation by QueenofMuffins. There are some differences between her translation and Mudascans.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2010)

didn't shoa already beat shiner  when the elmore kids first showed up to help agehas group. because of his ability shiners teleportation was useless? if shiner goes to where shao and kabuto are he would have no chance unless he is somehow more powerful then when he faced shao last time.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 13, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> didn't shoa already beat shiner  when the elmore kids first showed up to help agehas group. because of his ability shiners teleportation was useless? if shiner goes to where shao and kabuto are he would have no chance unless he is somehow more powerful then when he faced shao last time.



Shiner still hasn't used his trump card yet

He seemed confident it would beat Shao last time


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 14, 2010)

Sama_al_Azraq gives some info on the light novel.



> So the novel will have Abyss date, Kagetora first meeting with Matsuri, Fu-chan found her old house at Kobe and fought Tavoos and her coronation as Flame Queen, ? chapter (looks like Miroku to me...) and omake about a diary that describe everyone daily life.
> Looks interesting, wonder if the other story candidates will make it to novelization. Maybe they will if the novel sell well.


----------



## Cash (Aug 14, 2010)

damn, I would like to check out the Abyss date.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 15, 2010)

So it would seem the light novel is canon. Is it the home Fu lived in before moving to the Elmore Wood School? If there's an anime where should that chapter be placed? When the future Fu is introduced or when Fu is taken out by Grana?


----------



## Sen (Aug 17, 2010)

Yay for Oboro   I was so happy to see him again, he was one of my favorites 

Also that is so cool, I hope someone will translate the Light Novel then for us.  (Unless it will also be released in English)


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 18, 2010)

Still no spoilers? sigh.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 18, 2010)

man it was tough without a week of Psyren.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 18, 2010)

It wasn't really that longed compared to other series since the chapter was released later than usual.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 18, 2010)

true but still, I need to know what kind crazy ass whoppin the elmore kids and ageha are going to get this week. This mangaka loves to build them up and then just smash them into the ground. None of this enemy love "I'll let you live so you can get stronger" BS.


----------



## Sen (Aug 18, 2010)

Well this is supposed to be the ultimate technique, so the should end up beating at least one person or something


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 18, 2010)

LONG AWAITED SPOILERS


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 




256 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/08/19(木) 05:43:20 ID:iI1t3nEu0
替え時
Time of Transform

ミスラの来る少し前
ベッドの上でマリーを押さえつけながら俺と永遠に暮らそうというＢ5
私には大切な家族と一緒に生きると突き飛ばすマリー。
Flashback before Mithura came -
At the bed, Vigo tried to pressure Marie into "Living with him forever".
Marie shoved him away saying she will only spend her life with the family she treasures.

それをきいてやはりお前も石造にするしか俺を受け入れられないのかと部屋から姿を消すＢ5
あなたには大切な、守りたいって思う人はいないのと聞くマリーにそんなものはいないとＢ5
Vigo went away, leaving the words "Is there no way you'll accept and stay with me with turning you into a stone?"
Marie asked don't he have someone who's important to him or want to protect, and Vigo said none.

今現在、マリーの前にはミスラ。
異様に警戒するマリー、あなたは一体何？と聞くマリー。
Back to present - Mithura appeared before Maire.
Marie cautioned against her, and asked "What are you!"

何者ではなく何ときくマリーに感心しながら、そう、ボクは人間じゃない、別のところからきたんだ、みんなには秘密だよとミスラ。
She noted about how Marie asked "What" instead of "Who" she was, and replied that yes, she's no human and came from "elsewhere", but let's keep that a secret.

外でカイルたちが戦ってる事を教えるミスラ、その戦いで燃やし尽くされた命が濃密なＰＳＩフィールドを形成していく。それを待ってたとミスラ。
Mithura also told him about Kyle's battling outside, and that a life that has been burnt away in that battle is forming a thick Psi forcefield. And she's been waiting for that.

念動力のようなものでマリーを吹っ飛ばし、近寄る。キミがここにいてくれてよかったこのカラダ、替え時だったんだというミスラの肌はすこし崩れ、中には禍々しいものが。
その時後ろからＢ5がナイフでミスラの背中を突き刺す。平然としつつマリーから離れるミスラ。
She sent Marie flying with some telekinesis-like power, and approached her. "It's nice you're here, it's time for me to get into new shape..." Mithura's flesh cracking slightly, and from the crack seemed to be some form sinister.
Suddenly Vigo stabbed Mithura from behind. The non chalant Mithura stepped away from Marie.

元老院のボクにこんなことしてどうなるかわかってるの？というミスラに知らんと自身のＰＳＩで攻撃するＢ。イルミナを新たに取り入れパワーアップしている。
You know what will happen to you for doing this to a WISE Elderly Council member like me? Said Mithura - to whom Vigo replied "Who cares!"
Vigo took a new Illumina and has a power-up.

一体化した壁から柱をつくりだしぶつけるが、ミスラはそれに触れて柱を分解。死ぬよおまえとミスラ。後ろにいろマリーとＢ5。
Vigo phased with the wall and attacked with a beam, but Mithura disintegrated the beam just by touching it, saying "You'll die, you know?" Vigo told Marie to stay away from that.

朧にマグマグもやられたカプリコ。その攻撃はカプリコにも向かうがジュナスが朧が取り込んだダヴーを斬る。
Caprico vs Oboro -
Oboro won over the Magmag. Then the tavoos attacked turned to Caprico but Junas hacked the Tavoo.

だがそこからさらに増殖するタブーがジュナスを取り込もうとする。そこへグラナさんが現われ朧を殴り飛ばす。
But the tavoos multipied and Junas was in a fix too. Then Grana appeared and punched Oboro sending him into the air.

空を塞ぎ終え、現われたグラナさん。俺の動けねぇ間に好き放題やってくれたなぁとグラナ。
ランとヴァン。カイルからテレパシー。フーが息していない、転送ボックスを送ってくれとカイル。
He has finished up patching the sky and joined the battle.
"Some "nice" job you did when I can't move, huh?"
The scene changed to Lan and Van's side. They've gotten telepathy from Kyle that Fu's isn't breathing and wanted the box to transfer him to them.

トリックルームを転送しようとするランのもとへシャイナが。塔に侵入してるものの居場所を教えろというシャイナ。
Just when the Trick room was transferring then appears Shiner, who wanted them to tell where the invaders are now.

ピンチの中、ランの元へアゲハと雨宮が到着したところで次号。
At the moment of crisis, Ageha and Amamiya appears and Lan side.
To Next week!
お粗末


グラナが主人公のようだった
Side :Grana looks like the true hero more than Ageha...



Note :
1. Ouch.... now that Ageha & co appears at Shiner's sdie first..... Ouch Oboro will be done in..... X_X
2. Vigo vs Mithura....... I'm not sure that Hero and Heroine pair will make it in time after vs Shiner and vs Grana & Junas & Caprico...... then that means Marie.... X_X
3. Glad that Psyren will not be cancelled this season, but now that the only one not battling is Miroku that last boss, the week's scene makes me worry about how the whole arc may be second last....





*Spoiler*: _Pictures_ 












These revelations make Mithra even hotter


----------



## Blinky (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah it looks like this may be the last "future" arc .


----------



## Penance (Aug 19, 2010)

Oho...this is getting even better...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vigo vs Mithra was an unexpected fight. So what is mithra? I don't think she's the Ouroboros since she was a member of W.I.S.E before it landed. Maybe she's a parasitic, artificial life form. If that's the case, who created her?

We still don't know what happen to Kagetora and Matsuri, who might be Root's only hope. Things aren't looking good for Root, though they never are.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 19, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm thinking she's Ouroboros' physical 'representative'. After contacting Miroku Ouroboros probably sent/created Mithra to help Miroku get everything in place for it's coming.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Noes, I want artificial life forms created by the government in this manga.  I hope we'll find out next week. Also, was it Vigo or Mithra that made all those legos in the fight scenes?

I don't understand why Shiner teleported to Lan, isn't Hiyru closer to Astral Nova?

Overall, this arc has taken an unexpected turn. Never thought Ageha and Amamiya would be confronted by Shiner; I didn't expect Oboro to get knocked out so quickly; and I didn't think Vigo might meet his end at the hands of Mithra. I guess it's better than a Shao and Vigo rematch, which didn't rank well. I think either Hiyru and Tatsuo or Kabuto and Shao will end up fighting the Angel-tavoo holding Root civilians captive. 

Edit:

After Mithra revealed she wasn't human, why did she say, "let's keep that a secret"? Was she joking? Maybe Miroku is the only one knows what she is. Would it matter if other W.I.S.E members knew she wasn't human?


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 19, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well Miroku's crusade started after the Ouroboros communicated with him, and it was never clear why he's doing it in the first place, so it wouldn't be strange if other WISE were not fully informed. Grana and Ice dude for example are/were with him for fun mostly, no ideological atachement. 

Caprico is with Miroku only because of Junas, and so on. My guess is that all WISE are tools for Miroku, who is a tool for Ouroboros.


----------



## Yak (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, so Vigo fights Mithura to protect Marie? His love interest? Could he have genuinely fallen for her? 

Haha, oh the irony... didn't I jokingly predict something similar to that a couple of weeks ago XD


GO VIGO PROTECT MARIE


----------



## Gabe (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



good chapter oboro was powerful but he was no match for grana. the virgo marie thing is weird it is expected for him to fall in love with her she is hottest girl in the manga imo


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's tough to say how safe Psyren is in the rankings without knowing how the volumes sell. I don't think this is the last future arc, as we've just got introduced to 1 of the W.I.S.E. Elder council. Ageha and co. might simply learn that Miroku is being used by this council/Ouroboros. So they might need to go back to the future (see what I did there?) and gather more intel on this council so they can stop it in the past.

Time travel stories always get complicated and difficult to predict; especially with this mangaka, cause they can change something in the past and the future could be screwed up and they won't know it till they go forward.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 20, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> good chapter oboro was powerful but he was no match for grana. the virgo marie thing is weird it is expected for him to fall in love with her she is hottest girl in the manga imo



*Spoiler*: __ 




Marie pussy is master class. Not a single male character in the manga can resist it.


----------



## Farih (Aug 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Marie's virginity being taken is the trigger to Shao Rage


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 20, 2010)

Farih said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Marie's virginity being taken is the trigger to Shao Rage




*Spoiler*: __ 



"Sorry Shao but we just friends." Will trigger shao rage


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Are Marie's boobs getting bigger?


----------



## Robin (Aug 21, 2010)

oh please where is that chapter, it's already Saturday


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so bonfire is an alien, huh?
kind of a let down, I thought she was hot.. Im used to mistaking a guy with a girl and finding it hot in the world of manga / anime, but an alien??

vigo is cool though, he is very likeable for a psychopath.

and maries boobs keep getting bigger and bigger, they will be the final villains I call it.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 21, 2010)

Well,I haven't read Psyren much.

Which is why I'm on chapter 8. It is not good or bad. I guess it is just something to entertain me when I'm bored.


----------



## Starrk1 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Grana is a fuckin gangsta no doubt. Slapping Obo like he was his bitch is fuckin epic. 

And those boobs. :33 I guess since that spread with all the female shonen lead girls, Iwashiro is steppin his game up.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 21, 2010)

Butcher said:


> Well,I haven't read Psyren much.
> 
> Which is why I'm on chapter 8. It is not good or bad. I guess it is just something to entertain me when I'm bored.



Psyren has a rather slow start imo.

It'll escalate pretty soon, and around chapter 40 it starts getting amazing


----------



## Butcher (Aug 21, 2010)

40!? Oh well,I'll get there eventually.


----------



## perman07 (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought Psyren was awesome from the start

I actually think it's not as good now as it was at the start, the mystery part was more prominent previously. Now it seems like the standard shonen fighting shit is more where it's at. Not that we know everything at this point, but Psyren was more of a mindfuck to begin with.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 21, 2010)

Mysteries piss me off in most things since it takes way too long to be resolved . I like that it wasn't milked too much in Psyren .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't agree, perman07. Every arc in Psyren has either introduced a mystery, resolved a mystery or both. So far Psyren has had 11 arcs: 


    01 First Call arc
    02 PSI arc
    03 Second Call arc
    04 Tenjuu Elmore arc
    05 Third Call arc
    06 Inui arc
    07 Tenjuu's Root arc
    08 Q's Master arc
    09 W.I.S.E arc
    10 Invasion arc
    11 Astral Nova arc

Edit: I'll be editing this post as I add more information. 


*Spoiler*: _First Call Arc Q&A_ 





			
				First Call Arc–Chapters 1-7 said:
			
		

> *Questions: *
> 
> 01. What is Psyren?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 22, 2010)

where is the new chapter I wonder...?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2010)

chapter is tasking long to get scanned and translated


----------



## Blinky (Aug 22, 2010)

Did we even get spoiler pics ?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 22, 2010)

raw would be good enough..


----------



## Rowel (Aug 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks for the spoiler, trans and pics everyone. Lots of things are taking place and the action is all over the place.

Sad to hear about Kyle and Fu.

Oboro pawns the kid and Junas comes to save. Junas having problems dealing with Oboro was also expected.

Same for Grana jumping in. I'm looking forward to see how strong Oboro actually is when fighting someone really powerful. I cant wait to see the match up between them.

Vigo likes Marie, but do you want a crazy psycho path to like you? Probably not. Especially one that can make you or fuse you into the equivalent of a stone statue.


Things that made me scratch my head were the ramblings of Mithura. What the heck is she, and where did she come from. What secret info does she have? Lots of questions with her.....

Vigo vs Mithura match seems interesting, but she seems to be stronger. I wonder if all the W.I.S.E council members have such a gap between them and their underlings.

Shiner it seems will be the ones facing Ageha and Amamiya.

Looking forward to next week already.


----------



## Robin (Aug 22, 2010)

there was more suspense in the beginning, I think after they met the author of Nemesis Q it became more like a regular shounen.


----------



## Sen (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah that's true, then the big mystery was solved 

Although I still the fighting is pretty interesting.


----------



## Starrk1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn at this rate, we're gonna get spoilers for next week b4 this shit comes out.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 22, 2010)

No they dropped it .


----------



## Penance (Aug 23, 2010)

Grrrrrr...


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 23, 2010)

Its still not out?


----------



## Goku• (Aug 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> No they dropped it .



Doesn't mean they didn't pick it up.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 23, 2010)

They haven't done a chapter since 118. They've dropped it.

Will volume 13 cover come out this week or next week? I think the volume suppose to be released on the 3rd.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 23, 2010)

Goku said:


> Doesn't mean they didn't pick it up.



Obviously . They had to pick it up in order to drop it . Otherwise what is there to drop ?  

I can see a double release coming for us .


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 23, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> They haven't done a chapter since 118. They've dropped it.
> 
> Will volume 13 cover come out this week or next week? I think the volume suppose to be released on the 3rd.



Yeah, I heard early September, same time as the light novel.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 23, 2010)

Heiji-sama said:
			
		

> #40 (06/09) :
> Beelzebub (Lead Color)
> Beelzebub Bangai-hen (Color)
> Psyren (Color)
> One Piece (Absent) until #43



I hope the color page is better than the last one. Oh, and it's not in the bottom this week.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 23, 2010)

Psyren not in the bottom 5 . Yippeee .


----------



## Blade (Aug 23, 2010)

The new cover would probably have, Vigo, Marie, Junas and Shao.

Asuka is a possibility also.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 23, 2010)

Which place did Psyren rank this time?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 23, 2010)

the new cover should be part of a double cover with maries boobs in them.


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 23, 2010)

A least we get Psyren chapters unlike Gintama, unless I'm missing the manga discussion board on here somewhere.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 23, 2010)

A WISE spread would be jawsome .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 23, 2010)

Skylit, the full TOC is usually posted on Wednesday. 

The invasion arc will most likely be compiled in volume 13 and 14. I do hope it's a splash cover. Junas and Vigo should be on at least one. I like the Elmore kids, but I'm tired of seeing them on the covers. I thought volume 12 was going to be apart of splash cover, but I think the author decided to experiment. I hoping for the cover to be on the level of volume 9, minus fu's nose. 




Kellögem said:


> the new cover should be part of a double cover with maries boobs in them.



That just might actually help sells. 




			
				Blinky said:
			
		

> A WISE spread would be jawsome .



If he did a W.I.S.E splash cover what would he do for the upcoming volumes?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 23, 2010)

do you think there will be opponents after the star commanders and Miroku ?

Wise council is a possibility but Im not sure...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you mean in this arc? I do hope there are other members of the council. It would be pretty lame if it's just Mithra and Miroku. I want one council member to be a female and one could be an old man. There are only seven star commanders. Should council members be a smaller group or larger? 

If you're talking about the next arc, which will likely be in the present, I'm hoping it's Grigori. Wasn't there mention of them (W.I.S.E) overcoming all opposition in the chapter where Junas killed Usui?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 23, 2010)

I mean in the manga in general... WISE was the big bad evil organization of Psyren and it looks like its comming to an end. there is the council and Grigori, but I dont know how can they be a real threat with the protagonists being this strong.. I mean people stronger than Grana out there?

I think psyren might end soon..


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, Matsuri. Grana already stated this. Kagetora may be up there too. I wouldn't want Psyren to drag out, but I would like there to be a major arc that occurs in the present. I wouldn't want to see a whole bunch of new factions popping up. Just Grigori and maybe Usui having his own group.


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 24, 2010)

I feel the pace is going so fast to a conclusion because of its low rating, better to finish it than to cancel it.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They all look interesting. Especially number four, I wonder if it will also be mentioned in briefer form in the manga.

Also extremely curious about the omake.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 24, 2010)

[Raw] Psyren 131



*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



 Amamiya looks badass on the page 18. The old Amamiya has returned.   And it looks like they ran to Ian and Van's aid.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hai_priesty wasn't kidding when she said Grana was looking heroic .


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2010)

finally the raws are out and the translation are as well. we will probably get the scans soon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ageha and amamyiya look cool. grana is just plain awesome


----------



## Blade (Aug 24, 2010)

Grana pwned the chapter.

Ageha and Amamiya appearance triggered the hype.

Next chapters will be probably epic.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 24, 2010)

is there a link to the trans?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2010)

son_michael said:


> is there a link to the trans?



just the translation Ch.40


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 24, 2010)

My god, Marie's chest is huge. And thats them lying down.


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 25, 2010)

omg...amazing chapter..it never ends...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter built Mithra up as a top-tier threat, and I like that there's a strong female villain in a shonen series, which I think is pretty rare. I wonder how often she has to snatch a new body? And how does the thick Psi field surrounding Astra Nova  fit into her plans? 

Edit:

Grana's attire makes him look fat.

Is Ageha's jacket bloody?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd be damned, the whole chapter rocks, the new vigro chick,Grana getting serious,Ageha popping and the deaht ( or serious injurie at least) of Fuu make's it really an awesome chapter.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 25, 2010)

Ongoing translation of chapter 132 spoilers here


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just a question, was it Vigo or that chick who said they had put an illumina in their chest to power up: Here

I forget if Vigo already had one or not 





This manga remains fucking awesome, great chapter again


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 25, 2010)

Translation completed!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Re: Psyren 132 Spoiler Discussion
Translating halfway...
ＣＡＬＬ，１３２　半身 
Call 132 : Half of her

二人、決戦の地へ！！
The duo, set afoot to the warring fields!!

シャイナ『やあ・・・　君達にまた会えて嬉しいですよ　・・・まさか僕と闘うつもりですか』
Shiner : Hey, that's you! ...You're not thinking you'll win against me, right?

雨宮『夜科は　まだノヴァを使わないで・・・　ここは私がやる』
アゲハ『！！　・・・雨宮』
Amamiya : Don't use your Nova here, Yoshina... I'll deal with him!
Ageha : !! ...Amamiya!

雨宮『天戯弥勒のいる所まで行くんでしょ　ここで力を使い果たすつもり？　アイツは私がやる』

心鬼紅骨を前に差し出す雨宮・・・
ラン『隙を見てフレデリカの元へ行くぞ　ヴァン・・・！！』
Amamiya : You have to face Amagi Miroku later, don't tell me you want to waste precious power here right? I can handle him alone!

Amamiya showing her Shinki Koukoku (Note : Apologies but due to time constraint I can't look up the Kanji again. Possily typo.)...
Lan : Make use of the time when they start fighting, Van...!!

シャイナ『あなたが闘う？　やだなぁ　・・・前に僕に負けたのを　あなた覚えてないんですか？　それとも頭でも打ちましたか』
Shiner : You're fighting me? Na... You forgot you lost last time? Or have you lost your mind?

心鬼紅骨を抜く雨宮・・・
Amamiya pulling her sword...
雨宮『教えてあげる・・・　力のバランスなんて　ほんの刹那の判断ミスで一変するの　それが分からないなら闘わないほうがいいわあなた』
Amamiya : Let me teach you this.... The balance between two confronting powers can change if you just misjudge you opponent for a split moment - and if you can't understand this you better don't fight!

周囲に煙が・・・
雨宮『ーーーノヴァ全開』
Around the arena smoke spewed...
Amamiya : Nova, full force!

シャイナ（何だ　これはーーー・・・）

雨宮『この刀は私の心に感応し全てを映し出す鏡　私の力を極限まで引き出す・・・！！』
Shiner : (What... can that be....!)
Amamiya : This sword is a mirror that will reflect all of my heart, and materialize all my potential..!!

瞬間移動するシャイナ・・・
シャイナ（コイツーーー・・・）
アゲハ（テレポート！！）『雨宮！！』
Shiner teleported...
Shiner : (She...)
Ageha : (Teleportation!!) Amamiya !!

ラン『行くぞ　ヴァン！！！』
シャイナ『何処へ行くんです？』
Lan : Van! Go now!!!
Shiner : To where?

背後から雨宮が・・・
雨宮（ウラをかくと思ってた・・・！！　あんたの闘い方ならわかってる！）
From his back comes Amamiy ...
Amamiya : (I knew you'll not fight face-on...! I already knew your ways!)

にやりとするシャイナ・・・
ヴぁあん『雨宮さん！！』
Shiner smiled...
Van : Amamiya san!!

682 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/08/25(水) 16:42:00 IDON79wG0
シャイナ『ひっかかった』
アゲハ『雨宮ーーーッ！！！』
Shiner : I got you!
Ageha :Amamiya !!!

シャイナ（・・・・・・！！　まやかし！？）
Shiner : (.........!! False image?!)

黒宮の鎌に刺されるシャイナ・・・思いっきり背中側から刺される・・・
黒宮『思念体よ』
Black Amamiya hacking Shiner with her Scythe... Injuring him on his back...
Amamiya : That's just a front!

シャイナ『か・・・ッ！！？』
黒宮『ひっかかったのは　ア・ン・タ♪』
Shienr : Kaa...!!?
Abyss : You're the one who got T.R.I.C.K.ED!

黒宮『もう少し女の子のこと勉強するべきだったわね』
シャイナ『キサマァ・・・！！！』
雨宮『言ったでしょう・・・　この刀は私の心を映す鏡・・・　表も裏も・・・　私の心全てを映し出す・・・！』
Abyss : You should have find out more about girls!
Shiner :You...!!
Amamiya : I told you... This sword is a mirror reflecting my mind... My outer and inner self... will appear here...!

ヴぁあん『これって・・・！？　雨宮さんが二人・・・！！』
Van : What was that...!? There'e two Amamiyas...!!

黒宮『桜子・・・　トドメはアタシがさしとくからアンタは引っ込んでなさいよ』
雨宮『二人で戦うって約束よ・・・　イヤなら心の中に還って』
Abyss : sakurako... I'll finish this guy, just go back inside!
Amamiya : You promised we can fight together, if you don't like this you're one who who should go back!

黒宮『何よアンタ　夜科の前だからっていいカッコする気？』
雨宮『別にそんなつもりじゃないし』
黒宮『ハァ？メチャメチャ好きなくせに・・・！』
雨宮『関係ないでしょ』
Abyss : What's up with you again, wanting to show how cool you're in front of Yoshina?
Amamiya : Nothing of that sort...
Abyss : Hah? We all knew you loved him...!
Amamiya : Told you it has nothing to do with that!

黒宮『アタシと桜子は夜科が大スキーはーと』
雨宮『やめてよッ！！！！』
アゲハ『・・・・・・・・・』
シャイナ『ハァッ』
Abyss : Yeah both Sakurako and me loved Yoshina so very much (heart)!
Amamiya : Stop already!!!!
Ageha : .........
Shiner : Haa...

シャイナ『お前達なんかに・・・　僕が負けると思ってるのか・・・！！』
Shiner : How can I lose to... some humans like you two...!!

シャイナ『今からこの周囲の空間を破壊する・・・！！　逃げることはできないよ・・・！！　次元の狭間に取り込まれて全員消えてなくなれ・・・！！』
Shiner : The whole surrounding area will be destroyed with this...!! There's no way you can run away...!! Everyone of you here will be dragged to different dimension and turn to nothingness...!!

雨宮『もうあなたに負ける気はしない　あなたの能力は恐ろしい・・・　でもあなたと闘ってもう分かったわ・・・　あなたは戦士じゃない』
シャイナ『！！』
Amamiya : No, there's no way we lose it you here. Your special power is frighful... But I already find out from previous battle... that you're no warrior!
Shiner: !!

黒宮『常に余裕ぶってどこか自分が傷つかない道を選んでる』
雨宮『私はずっと命を懸けて戦ってきた』
黒宮『そんなヤツにアタシは負けない』
シャイナ『お前等にボクの何が分かる！！！』
Abyss : You always pretend to be in control over everything and always choose ways that'll prevent yourself from having the slightest danger.
Amamiya : And we... have always stake my live and battled so far until here!
Abyss : There's no way I'll lsoe to cheats like you!
Shiner : What do you understand about me!!!

シャイナ（テレポートがある限りお前達に僕は止められない　もう間に合わない　空間は破壊される！！！）
Shiner : (As long as teleportation exists there's no way you can stop me - it's too late for you! The whole space will be destroyed!!!)

雨宮『教えといてあげる　周囲の煙は私のノヴァ・・・　拡散した私の心波の粒子　シャオ君程じゃないけど　それであなたの心を読んでる　・・・そして行動も』
Amamiya : Let me tell you, the smoke around here is Nova... The particles are my Trace dispersed throughout this area! It's not as strong as Shao's mind reading but it's enough to read your mind... and what you want to do next!

黒宮『優しくて可愛い方の私が心を読んで　キレイでカッコよくてカワイイアタシが刹那に動く』
雨宮『私達の伝達・連繋の速度は0.01秒以下　何故ならーーー・・・』
Abyss : The kind, cute side of me reads the mind, and the beautiful, strong me will act of that!
Amamiya : The speed of metal link and transfer in under 0.01 seconds - because...

二人に切り刻まれるシャイナ・・・
雨宮『私達は二人でひとつだから』
The duo hacked into Shiner...
Amamiya : ...We two are one!

シャイナなんか消し飛んじゃいました・・・
黒宮『「私達は二人でひとつ」？　言うじゃないアンタ』
Shiner disappearing....
Abyss : We two are one? Good lines you said!

683 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/08/25(水) 16:42:51 IDON79wG0
[妖刀　心鬼紅骨が私の声に応えてくれた時ー・・・][刀を通じて　ーーーあなたの声が聞こえた気がした][絶望の闇の中で助けを求める声・・・][夜科アゲハは一条の希望の光][なんだ・・・私と同じじゃないか]

[同じなのにーーー・・・いやなことだけ全部押し付けた]
(When the enchanted sword responded to me voice...)(Through the sword.... I think I heard your voice)(A voice crying out from the darkness of despair...)(And Yoshina Ageha was a ray of hope) (Why... You're just like me)
雨宮『協力してくれてありがとう』
Amamiya : Thank you for helping... (I owe her once more.)
[この子にはいっぱい借りがある]

黒宮『約束よ　アゲハと１日デート　以降たまにはアタシにも体を貸してくれること』
雨宮『分かったわ』
Abyss : Promise me - I'll get a date with Ageha, and do lend me the body sometimes!
Amamiya : Got it.

[ーーーこの子は悪い子じゃない][不器用なだけなんだ]
(That girl was no evil)(Just tackless)

黒宮『夜科にＨな事もするからね』
雨宮『ムッ・・・無茶はやめて！！』
Abyss : And I'll have sex with Yoshina!
Amamiya : You... you don't try to do anything funny!!

[ーーー少しずつうまくやっていこう]
(I think things are getting better)

黒宮『まァ・・・　アンタのペースに最初は合わせてあげるわよ　アタシはアンタなんだから』
Abyss : Well... Let things regarding him go as you like! Because you am I.
[だってあなたは・・・私なんだから]
(Yeah, because you am I too...)
アゲハ『雨宮！！』
Ageha : Amamiya!!
[一緒に闘おう・・・　守りたいものの為に]
(And we have someone common that we want to protect...)

表と裏・・・
二つの心が一つとなり・・・
雨宮・勝利！！
Two as one...
Amamiya, to victory!



転載
いつもの人乙です。
Copied from another thread. Thank you for provider.
それにしてもシャイナ・・・・・・・
But then Shiner....

Note:
I won't be here next Wed for spoiler translating because I am off to dreamland Japan XD
1. Shiner.... (That sounds like some insanely powers,unfortunately that goes go well against Amamiya Nova-Trance)
2. Isn't this peace making.... a little sudden? They talk a little like long lost sisters.... ^_^;

3. 黒宮『夜科にＨな事もするからね』
Abyss : And I'll have sex with Yoshina!
I'm sure the fanboys will repeat this line and imagine all their hearts out.... ;






*Spoiler*: __ 



Two Amamiyas people! 

Also this:

黒宮『約束よ　アゲハと１日デート　以降たまにはアタシにも体を貸してくれること』
雨宮『分かったわ』
Abyss : Promise me - I'll get a date with Ageha, and do lend me the body sometimes!
Amamiya : Got it.

I think that makes the Abyss date story from the light novel canon


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 25, 2010)

Epic chapter and spoilers. Grana is awesome


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Amamiya and Abyss got a whole chapter! She's been on the sidelines for awhile, so I don't mind not seeing what's going with everyone else.  I'm glad to see Abyss sticking around. Hopefully they'll be alot more inner dialogue between them.  I don't think they'll always fight together, and depending what type of Psi an opponent is proficient in, Abyss may fight alone with Amamiya commentating.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 25, 2010)

new spoilers sound good.
*Spoiler*: __ 



shiners trump card was useless on amamiya and abyss


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So 3-way for Ageha?!? I hope so!


----------



## Blinky (Aug 25, 2010)

Grana was fucking epic .


----------



## Rowel (Aug 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh man. YES! this chapter had everything. A great example of proper pacing. A fine juggling act.

I love how one of the protagonists is a badass freak of nature(Oboro). Usually that archetype is set for the antagonists.


----------



## Blade (Aug 25, 2010)

Fuckin Grana.Fuckin awesome character.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 25, 2010)

man, Grana dealt with oboro in two punches. the only candidate to fight grana is Ageha now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 25, 2010)

Grana gave him a five knuckle shotgun.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 25, 2010)

He's like Kenpachi on steroids .


----------



## son_michael (Aug 25, 2010)

oh hell yea now Ageha doesn't have to choose!  he gets to have sex with 2 different girls whenever he wants and both will be completely ok with it!


best chapter ever


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 25, 2010)

Dammit, Psyren cover wasn't on the splash page with WSJ the volume covers coming out next week. The website has the 3rd of September for the release date (same as the novel), so I guess it'll be up latter this week.

I think Mithra is either apart of Ouroboros or something created by humans that saw humanity as imperfect and sought to shape the world to her idea a perfect world. Her conversation with Vigo gave me the impression that she plans to wipe out everyone. Sounds kinda cliche. Meh.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Mithra (Miθra), (Persian, مِهر، میترا or میثره) is the Avestan language name of the Zoroastrian divinity (yazata) of covenant and oath.
> 
> In addition to being the divinity of contracts, Mithra is also a judicial figure, an all-seeing protector of Truth, and the guardian of cattle, the harvest and of The Waters.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 25, 2010)

I didnt see shiner fight


----------



## Kenju (Aug 25, 2010)

Woah, Grana is even stronger than I thought. Even after having a powerful return, Oboro got taken out like that. Looking foreward to the fight with Shiner, hes one of my favorites in Psyren. (not to mention he has a pretty cool name)


----------



## Sen (Aug 26, 2010)

I read it here, really nice quality.  If you are ever looking for chapters, I recommend just googling it ("Psyren 131") and there are usually a few links.

Anyway, I can't wait to see Grana vs. Ageha since that seems like it will happen soon, it should be interesting~ 

I wonder if they will return to the past at all again and change things again though.


----------



## Yak (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice chapter.

Also


*Spoiler*: _DAT ASS!!_ 







Look at Vigos buttocks. Seriously look at 'em. HOLY MOLEY!






PS: Gottcha, you pervs!


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2010)

DAMMIT YAK


----------



## Yak (Aug 26, 2010)

Blinky said:


> DAMMIT YAK



What?! I'm right, ain't I?? 



Vigo X Marie 4ever.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2010)

A rapist romance .


----------



## Yak (Aug 26, 2010)

Blinky said:


> A rapist romance .



Bah. Vigo's just lonely and misunderstood.


And homicidal.



Also, he is no rapist. 

It's not rape if she can't be heard screaming "Nooo!"


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2010)

That's cos Japanese women are timid .


----------



## Yak (Aug 26, 2010)

Blinky said:


> That's cos Japanese women are timid .



Marie isn't that timid 

Last guy who was trying to do shit to one of her friends (Amamiya) ended rolled up and nigh-squashed in a pile o' rubble with a 10 m diameter 

I love that girl, for a damsel in distress she's at least useful enough that they have to put anti psi-barriers around her. Orihime on the other hand was stopped by a.... door.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2010)

Well Orihime is..... sucky . 

I like Marie though . Even when threatened with rape she hasn't gone all "SAVE ME!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Believe it!!! (Aug 26, 2010)

I wouldn't downplay Orihime's ability to heal ALL injuries, even severed limbs. Hell, she could probably cure cancer.


...She just sucks offensively. But she's good to have around.


----------



## Yak (Aug 26, 2010)

Believe it!!! said:


> I wouldn't downplay Orihime's ability to heal ALL injuries, even severed limbs. Hell, she could probably cure cancer.
> 
> 
> ...She just sucks offensively. But she's good to have around.



Granted, that is useful and she has a sort of strong defense, although its pretty plain since it only guards against attacks from a single direction...

It's still the mental constitution which makes the difference here, Marie turned into an actual brave chick considering she was an insecure scaredy-cat in her childhood just as much. 

She would telekinetically shove a baseball bat up Orihime's butt before the latter could even finish saying "Kurosaki-kun".





Now that I think about it, that scenario would be kinda hot. If one were to replace the bat with something more convenient. 

Harhar. :ho I'm a sicko


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 26, 2010)

Kurosaki-kun, Kurosaki-kun, Kurosaki-kun, Kurosaki-kun, Kurosaki-kun


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm talking about as a character . She does nothing but annoy . In the early days when she was really weird she was awesome . 

You disgust me Yak  






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 26, 2010)

Orihime's character went down hill when she was no longer the girl next door who just happen to have large girls gone wild breast.


----------



## Believe it!!! (Aug 26, 2010)

Ah yes, I see. Yeah, as a character she is somewhat annoying. And it's all her fault they had to even go to Hueco Mundo and all that. What an annoying thing. Actually Marie is pretty brave. And she is strong too. It's just that she does the same thing as Grana, and well... doesn't even compare.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 26, 2010)

Its nice that in Psyren...Amamiya or however her name is pronounced is a girl in love...who's actually useful and fights! but wait there's more! Ageha actually lets her fight with him and doesn't treat her like a helpless woman! 


more shounens need to follow this example


----------



## Believe it!!! (Aug 26, 2010)

perman07 said:


> I wasn't complaining about lack of links, I was complaining about potential spoilers. But I guess if you want to label me as self-centered while completely missing my point, go ahead with that



Oh you can be ensured I didn't miss your point. Your complaining about people discussing the chapter when you haven't read it yet. How petty that is... I can't really describe. Just stop doing _that._


----------



## son_michael (Aug 26, 2010)

Believe it!!! said:


> Oh you can be ensured I didn't miss your point. Your complaining about people discussing the chapter when you haven't read it yet. How petty that is... I can't really describe. Just stop doing _that._



that's not what he said...



he said he wants everything about the new chapter in spoiler tags so he can come in this thread, find links to the chapter and not be spoiled.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 26, 2010)

The reason this has come up is because of how little time there was between the scan of 131 and the spoilers for 132 this week. Basically the unspoken rule seems to be that once spoilers come out the discussion previous chapter can come out from behind spoiler tags.

Or am I getting this wrong?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> The reason this has come up is because of how little time there was between the scan of 131 and the spoilers for 132 this week. Basically the unspoken rule seems to be that once spoilers come out the discussion previous chapter can come out from behind spoiler tags.
> 
> Or am I getting this wrong?



That's how I thought it was too .


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 26, 2010)

What? I'm sorry for making you feel that way-it was more in response to Believe It!!

EDIT: No spoiler pictures yet.


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At first I was kind of disappointed with how quickly it seems Shiner went out. To an extent I find the entire "rescue" arc (though it hardly feels like one (not that I am complaining)) to feel a bit lacking in emotional punch. Uranus was cool but all he really did is pop up and then die. Grana, Junas, and Caprico are primarily taking on characters that they have no prior relation to while the fight between Amamiya and Shiner... I am looking forward to reading, even if it turns out to be hours before spoilers for the next chapter drop...

In a way, it would be hard for these characters to interact all that much without killing one another, so it isn't anything unreasonable for it to turn out this way. At the same time, all I am really interested in are the fights. It is hard to say where the story is going at this point, so certainly Psyren is doing good at being unpredictable, but there is a connection lacking for me.

I am definitely thinking that the story is going to become more past/present-oriented regardless of the outcome of this arc and I am definitely hoping that it will be at that point we get to see WISE really develop as characters, if they are meant to at all. Some have already started in that direction, but just to see them really interact with one another and the main characters more will further enhance the story for me.

At any rate, am looking forward to the return of Nova and seeing how that mixes with Amamiya's abilities. Also wonder whether she will be swapping with Abyss in the future, or if she will be able to unify her abilities.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 26, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> The reason this has come up is because of how little time there was between the scan of 131 and the spoilers for 132 this week. Basically the unspoken rule seems to be that once spoilers come out the discussion previous chapter can come out from behind spoiler tags.
> 
> Or am I getting this wrong?



this is what i also thought it was. we have been doing this since i started coming here to talk about psyren.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 if nova caused amamiya and abyss to work together and be powerful wonder what it did to agehas MD


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 26, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> this is what i also thought it was. we have been doing this since i started coming here to talk about psyren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Melchese's Window?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 27, 2010)

Will this arc concluded by the fall or the next anniversary? 

I wonder how many days have passed since Ageha, Amamiya and Kabuto returned to the future?When they return to the present I hope Dholaki and Shiner haven't been recruited yet, since we've seen how everyone else (expect Mithra), joined.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You know if Psyren had a bigger fanbase...by the time this week's chapter surface there would be loads of Abyss and Amamiya fanart, but Psyren hardly has any fan art.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 27, 2010)

It think it's been about 2-3 days since this jaunt in the future has started.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 27, 2010)

Pictures.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 27, 2010)

Amamiya always finding new ways to double the fun


----------



## Blinky (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AMIYAMAAAAAAA


----------



## Gabe (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



abyss looks hot


----------



## Starrk1 (Aug 28, 2010)

IS Abyss on fire?? Thats even more SEXY


----------



## Penance (Aug 28, 2010)

Next chapter is BOSS...


----------



## Yak (Aug 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice. Amamiya and Abyss are coated in Nova-flames (betcha they're gonna be coated in other stuff in the fantasies of fanboys by the time this chapter comes out ). Also, Abyss' scythe(s) look bigger than usual?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 28, 2010)

Yak said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Amamiya and Abyss are coated in Nova-flames (betcha they're gonna be coated in other stuff in the fantasies of fanboys by the time this chapter comes out ). Also, Abyss' scythe(s) look bigger than usual?





*Spoiler*: __ 



Her scythe looked larger in the fight against Yusuka compared to when she was surround by soldiers, so she probably can increase and decrease the size of her scythes. 




Edit: 

I think this might have been when Mithra arrived on earth. Sorry if this has been posted already.

Translation!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 29, 2010)

A low quality scan of volume 13 is out. It looks like volume 13 and the light novel can be joined together. 


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler Pictures_ 




​


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 29, 2010)

the jizz, the jizz!


----------



## Kenju (Aug 29, 2010)

Wait I just realized Frederica might be dead. Nooo!!!  Not my Frederica! Damn you to hell Grana


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 29, 2010)

she will still be alive at the end of the day.. or the story. so doesnt really matter. if she dies now it just means they will definietly change the future.


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> A low quality scan of volume 13 is out. It looks like volume 13 and the light novel can be joined together.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler Pictures_
> ...



Good cover and images of the chapter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 29, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> she will still be alive at the end of the day.. or the story. so doesnt really matter. if she dies now it just means they will definietly change the future.



if someone dies in the future than they die in the future. the only time that will change if new events in the past are so powerful that they change the future. like grana getting killed in he past or something.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 29, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> if someone dies in the future than they die in the future. the only time that will change if new events in the past are so powerful that they change the future. like grana getting killed in he past or something.



but we all know they will save the world in the present in the end and thats powerful enough... no day of rebirth or apocalypse and everyone will live happily ever after.

so we just wont see frederica in the future for a while at worst.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 30, 2010)

Wish the author chose a different pose for Vigo.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 30, 2010)

So Vigo is a carrot top huh? Still don't know what's with the deepsea fish


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 30, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> but we all know they will save the world in the present in the end and thats powerful enough... no day of rebirth or apocalypse and everyone will live happily ever after.
> 
> so we just wont see frederica in the future for a while at worst.



I think you miss understand. The end of the manga may have the happy ending where the apocalypse doesn't happen. But unless a change like that actually happens, they will _still_ be called into the future from lady Q prospective. Which means unless they make significant changes in the past the people who are dead in the future stay dead in the future. Which also means when shit gets worse in the future and lady Q needs back up guess who she'll call? Unless this is the last future arc before they kill a wise member in the past, if the body count favors the wise more than root, than the next time lady Q needs them, which will probably be more likely now that root is no longer acting as a buffer, they will be sent to lady Q future with everyone still very much dead. 

To put this in prospective, lady q doesn't send people to any point in the future, she sends people to _her_ point in the future. And obviously not being a person who lives outside of time and space, that means sending someone to the date in the future she is in. It would be interesting if lady Q decided to jump to the past in order to avoid the shit storm but that is unlikely.


----------



## Blade (Aug 30, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Wish the author chose a different pose for Vigo.



Vigo is oranged hair?



The covers lacks Frederica and Marie btw.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 30, 2010)

Damn no RAW yet.


----------



## Starrk1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Blade said:


> Vigo is oranged hair?
> 
> 
> 
> The covers lacks Frederica and Marie btw.




And Misura.  I gotta admit, that volume cover sucks ass. Ageha is truly like the most generic looking shonen lead Ive ever seen. Its like his image shouldve been for a side character. Author should've put Junas or Kyle on there.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 30, 2010)

Junas should get a place on volume 14 as that will have the chapters where he is pwning things.

Keep in mind volume 13 lines up with the light novel.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 30, 2010)

Vigo has orange hair?

not sure if I like that or not. I need to see a bigger version of the cover


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 30, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> I think you miss understand. The end of the manga may have the happy ending where the apocalypse doesn't happen. But unless a change like that actually happens, they will _still_ be called into the future from lady Q prospective. Which means unless they make significant changes in the past the people who are dead in the future stay dead in the future. Which also means when shit gets worse in the future and lady Q needs back up guess who she'll call? Unless this is the last future arc before they kill a wise member in the past, if the body count favors the wise more than root, than the next time lady Q needs them, which will probably be more likely now that root is no longer acting as a buffer, they will be sent to lady Q future with everyone still very much dead.
> 
> To put this in prospective, lady q doesn't send people to any point in the future, she sends people to _her_ point in the future. And obviously not being a person who lives outside of time and space, that means sending someone to the date in the future she is in. It would be interesting if lady Q decided to jump to the past in order to avoid the shit storm but that is unlikely.





they prevented Elmore Woods from fighting WISE in the present and future changed, Elmore woods is still alive. they defeated yusaka and saved Matsuri in the present and future changed again and Matsuri wasnt infected in the future.

so in the end they defeat WISE in the present, no day of rebirth or fighting wise in the future, Frederica still alive.

I know that the next arc Frederica may still be dead in the future, thats why I said at worst we wont see her for a while in the future (or we will never see her future version again) but in the end she will still be alive once they stop wise in the present.

but I doubt she will die.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 30, 2010)

Again she is dead, you are assuming they will teleport to the future again after they have gotten enough time to fix the past. chances are they won't. and if they do fix the future significantly enough there will be no reason to teleport to the future. And yes an elmore kid dieing is important because it increases the chances and the frequency that lady Q will call the difters. 

and besides most of what you mentioned revolves around keeping grandma alive. killing yusake increased the number of survivors come day of rebirth.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 30, 2010)

no, I dont, I just thought the mangaka might show the future after the happy end without drifts and shit, like how they grow up in a normal world. but even if he wont, that would just mean we wont see older Frederica anymore, her younger self will still be alive and we know she will grow up once, only off-screen.

all Im saying is frederica dieing doesnt really matter cause she is still alive in the present. they will change this future anyway, so they will most likely erase this selves of elmore wood, so she might just die before that happens, wouldnt change anything.

and she is just not breathing, she is not dead yet..


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 30, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> So Vigo is a carrot top huh?



I imagined Vigo having white/gray hair if anything... Maybe blond, but orange is an interesting choice, I guess. Really am not caring too much for this cover, Ageha's presence seems almost superfluous. I think I would have preferred this cover being a Junas/Vigo/Lamp-tavoo-thingy cover with the next being a Nova Asuka/Ageha cover.



> Still don't know what's with the deepsea fish



Not a spoiler, just keeping the image from stretching the page.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 30, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> no, I dont, I just thought the mangaka might show the future after the happy end without drifts and shit, like how they grow up in a normal world. but even if he wont, that would just mean we wont see older Frederica anymore, her younger self will still be alive and we know she will grow up once, only off-screen.
> 
> all Im saying is frederica dieing doesnt really matter cause she is still alive in the present. they will change this future anyway, so they will most likely erase this selves of elmore wood, so she might just die before that happens, wouldnt change anything.
> 
> and she is just not breathing, she is not dead yet..



I hope she doesn't die.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 30, 2010)

Frederica should die for good measure... what kind of war is that without casualities on both sides?

and for drama.. I miss the drama.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 30, 2010)

it isn't a war when barely a dozen people are fighting.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 30, 2010)

call it whatever you want, its still lame if only WISE guys die. makes the antagonists look pathetic.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2010)

so virgo has orange hair


----------



## son_michael (Aug 30, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> call it whatever you want, its still lame if only WISE guys die. makes the antagonists look pathetic.



they are pathetic


their motivations for destroying the Earth are because they can and they feel they wouldn't fit in with normal humanity


so lets just kill everybody and make the world a living hell



- I hope every single 1 of them dies for their fail and cruel logic


----------



## Blinky (Aug 30, 2010)

Having good guys die just for the sake of it doesn't happen in shounen .


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 30, 2010)

I simply like the elmore kids, and it would be a wtf every time to see on of them die to a psycho like junas or vigo. the whole killing the cast only really works in horror movies where you want to see every douche bag teenager die in the worst ways possible. I mean put it this way, would killing most of root in healthy numbers be appropriated for its literature values? Yes. I would forgive psyren for killing marie or van or kyle or shao or fred. It would cement it as a great manga no doubt. But as a fan of the manga, would keeping them alive be more satisfying come the end? HELL YES. Finding believable ways for heroes to survive, yes even the side characters is equally as great and generally more satisfying than simply killing them off. In fact there are plenty of great manga's with low good guy body count which are great partly because of that.


----------



## migukuni (Aug 31, 2010)

exactly, killing protagonists just sucks really bad, unless their death is epic, and if fuu dies, it would have no value or whatsoever, psyren would really suck if she dies such a death


----------



## Harihara (Aug 31, 2010)

Agreeing with Wuzzman's posts


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 31, 2010)

Sexy RAW is sexy .


*Spoiler*: __ 



EDIT: Lol at Ageha's reaction to Abyss' comment. And can I get a Hell yeah for Amamiya? She's back baby!


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Sexy RAW is sexy .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



if there was every a time to jerk off to amamiya now is the time.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 31, 2010)

GAH I want this chapter .


----------



## migukuni (Aug 31, 2010)

I want chapter already


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



poor Shiner... never liked the guy but they raped him bad. didnt even have the chance to show off his final technique. one chapter ownage.

protagonists are too strong now.. they are broken and there are a lot of them, does anyone except Grana and Miroku stand a chance?


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly I expect this arc is going to blow up in everyone's faces as the fighting is what Mithra wants and we are probably going to get to phase 2 of the genesis plan at the end. Sure the protagonists may have taken out some WISE and saved their people at the cost of the world being transformed even further. 

Mithra: Just as planned


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 31, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That has been the mangaka's SOP so far, good guys win a battle but the bad guys seem to win the war in the grand scheme of things.
Ageha is probably going to learn where what he wants to learn in this arc about the past and its going to be that they end up finding this alien thingy and we got ourselves another big villian in the past/future to deal with.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 31, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Sexy RAW is sexy .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



great chapter, very entertaining. i hope scan comes soon.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 31, 2010)

I think the cover would have been better if it didn't have the white background and Ageha. I do like Vigo's hair. 


Also, what's stopping Ageha from seeking out Lady Q in the present?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 31, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't understand the fish?

P.S. I like Vigo's hair


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 31, 2010)

the fish is kind of random... was kisame there?

I can see abyss..


----------



## Believe it!!! (Aug 31, 2010)

Shao's ability he used to defeat Vigo was called Deep Sea Fish. 


...Still kinda random though.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 31, 2010)

damnit, every time this gets bumped I coming running hoping its a link to the scan or a notice that the scan is up.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 31, 2010)

Believe it!!! said:


> Shao's ability he used to defeat Vigo was called Deep Sea Fish.
> 
> 
> ...Still kinda random though.



actually, I think he was just calling Vigo a deep sea fish(since he lurks underground during fights)

103 RAW
103 RAW

if the technique does have a name, its "counter and annihilate"


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2010)

the raw looks good. spoilers for the next chapter comes out tommorrow wonder if this chapter will as well. they are over lapin now


----------



## Blinky (Aug 31, 2010)

Inconsistent scans are a bitch . But there's no other option except dealing with it .


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 1, 2010)

I wonder why the scanner leaves it till late to scan+upload Psyren. As for the cover I am disappointed with Ageha's fat head taking up most of the space. You'd think Delboro and Kyle would get a place as most of their fight is in that volume.

As for volume 14, the only thing of note Ageha does in those chapters is get stabbed so he shouldn't get that cover as well...(Oh who am I kidding). Volume 11 was God Tier.

PS:There are some spoilers for 133 floating around but first I am going to suggest that due to the overlap of spoilers is to just use spoiler tags for everything.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So supposedly Matsuri and Kagetora are suppose to appear, but the spoilers haven't been confirmed as legit yet.  Didn't they supposedly disappeared around the same time as Ageha, Amamiya and Kabuto?


I really hope the author doesn't do another lackluster color page. The last good one was during Yusaka's arc with Amamiya and Ageha under the red sky, which has yet to be confirmed as the sky in the future...or has it?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 1, 2010)

Just remembered that Hai-Priesty wasn't going to be present to translate so you guys can make do with google translate 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 133 untranslated spoilers_ 



48 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/01(水) 16:46:09 ID:a75mW0kd0
転載

ＣＡＬＬ，１３３　”待たせたな ”

カラー表紙：弥勒とグラナをバックに立つアゲハ

ただ、前を見据え
巨大なる敵へ、挑むーーー！！

首都へと侵入する
カブトとシャオは・・・！？

柱の陰に隠れるカブトとシャオ・・・
カブト『ハッ　ハッ』

カブト（相手とは400M以上離れてる　絶対気付くわけがねえッ・・・！！！）
シャオ（これ以上近づいたら　殺される・・・・・・・・・！！）

周囲を警戒しながら進む弥勒・・・
シャオ（外の戦いに構わず何処へ行くつもりだ・・・！！）


ヴぁあん『！！　カイル！』
カイル『ヴァン！！急いでくれ・・・息をしてないんだ』
ヴぁあん『ここですぐ治療しよう』
カイル『アゲハ！！』
アゲハ『遅れてすまない』

アゲハ『あれは・・・！？』
カイル『闘ってるのは望月朧だ・・・！！』
雨宮『・・・・・・！！』
アゲハ『あれが・・・　朧・・・！？』

49 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/01(水) 16:46:45 ID:a75mW0kd0
朧『これが・・・　第一星将か・・・ッ！！』

弾け飛ぶギーガ・・・吹き飛ぶ朧・・・
朧（何故こうなった！？）
グラナ『せええええッ』

朧（この世界は　僕が楽しむ為だけに存在するんだ　全ての力は　僕が頂点に立つために　僕の人生を彩る為だけにーーー）
グラナ『お前も自分中心に世界が廻ると思ってるクチか？　まあ嫌いじゃないぜ　そーゆー生き方もよ　廻らんけどな』

暴王の流星を・・・
アゲハ『朧ーーーッ！！！』
グラナ『！！』

グラナ『黒いバースト・・・　まさか！！』

パイプに横たわる朧・・・そこにアゲハと雨宮が・・・
朧『来たか・・・　アゲハ君！！』

グラナ『待ってたぞ』

アゲハ『朧・・・！！』
雨宮『！！　あなた・・・　その体・・・！！！？』
朧『僕が僕らしく生きるための代償だよ　僕が選択したことだ　後悔はしていない』
アゲハ『だが　その体じゃ元の世界に帰る事は・・・』
朧『もうあの退屈な世界に戻ることもないだろう　この世界で自分のため・・・　アゲハ君の為に道を拓くつもりだったがどうやら僕一人の力では届かなかったようだ・・・』

朧『急げアゲハ君　天城弥勒はまた何かを企んでいる　僕のことはいいから　ヤツを阻止しろ　早く行かないと手遅れになるぞ・・・！！』
アゲハ『・・・・・・！！』

立ち上がるアゲハ・・・
アゲハ『分かった・・・！』

アゲハ『！！？』
グラナ『来たな・・・黒いバースト使い・・・！！　てめぇと闘える時を待っていた・・・！！　弥勒に会いたいか？ならば俺を殺してからにしろ・・・！！』
アゲハ『避けては通れない・・・か　やるしかないな・・・！　行くぞ雨宮・・・！！』
雨宮（敵はあの男の後にまだもう２人・・・）

なにやら気配を感じるグラナ・・・
グラナ『！！』


50 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/01(水) 16:47:36 ID:a75mW0kd0

グラナ『何者だ・・・！』
雨宮『！！？』

雨宮『え・・・・・・』
アゲハ『あ・・・　あんた達・・・　なんでここに・・・』

ついに現れる現代祭＆影虎・・・
祭『ギリギリ間に合ったみたいだな』
影虎『姐さんが方向音痴すぎるんすよ』

喫茶店で影虎と祭・・・机の上には大量のテレフォンカードが・・・
影虎『なんですかこりゃあ・・・　テレフォンカード？』
祭『そう・・・　雨宮が”碓氷”という男から奪った　サイレンのテレフォンカードだ』
影虎『ああ・・・巷で噂の』
祭『そう・・・　ほとんどが壊れて使えないカードだ　未使用のこの一枚を除いてな』

祭『そしてこれが私のカード・・・　元は度数が００だったが今朝見たら０１に増えていた　何を言ってるか分からんとは思うが私はゲームに復活したのさ・・・　ある人間の意志によって・・・な』

祭『お前に今から大事なことを説明する・・・　これは命に関わるーーー』
影虎『じゃ　コレ　もらいますよ　・・・公衆電話はどこです？』
祭『だから話を・・・』
影虎『説明なんざいい』

影虎『これでやっとアンタと一緒になれる　地獄でも何でも死ぬまで付き合うって前から言ってんだろ　・・・心開くの遅いんだよ　バカめ』

テーブルをひっくり返す祭・・・
影虎『ドワァ』

影虎『イキナリ何すんだ！！！　顔真っ赤にして！！！』
祭『あー腹が立つ！！！　調子に乗りやがって　これだから男はよう！！！』
店員『お客様！！？』


アゲハ『影虎さん・・・！！』
雨宮『祭先生・・・！！』
祭『よう　待たせたな』


51 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/01(水) 16:48:16 ID:a75mW0kd0
主《夜科アゲハ》
アゲハ『！！　その声は・・・』
主《お前には命を救ってもらった借りがある　借りは返すぞ》

ジュナス『・・・！！　あの男は・・・！！』（あの時の・・・！！）
影虎『また会ったな　若造』

祭『夜科　雨宮　邪魔だから先に行け　この男は私が闘る』
雨宮『祭先生・・・！！』
祭『夜科　・・・任せたぞ』
アゲハ『・・・・・・　おう！！』

グラナ『クク・・・　名前を聞こうか・・・』
祭『八雲　祭　私は一度　お前に殺されてるんだ・・・　失われた未来の話だからお前は知らんだろうがな』
グラナ『・・・・・・　・・・ほう・・・！』

PSI全開の祭・・・
祭『本気で行くぞ・・・！！！』


頼れる師・祭が
未来世界で
覚醒す！！


If true...Kagetora and Matsuri 

86 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/01(水) 18:39:53 ID:cyo2fnevP
むこうに６９るまさんも来てたから転載


122 名前：名無しさん＠chs[] 投稿日：2010/09/01(水) 18:37:27 ID:WpsZxvB20
影虎オトコだよ影虎
カラーのグラナかっこいいよグラナ
グラナの髪の色って初出かな？

規制っぽいのでこっちに小説のタイトルを（未出だよね？）
紅蓮の生誕　15歳のフーの話
キスしてほしい？　Ｗ雨宮とアゲハのデート話　下着買ったり？
戦う侠　影虎と祭の若い頃の話　強い男が外国から来て影虎ピンチ、そして祭と出会う。
終わらない詩　挿絵的にジュナスと弥勒メイン？

センターカラーの裏ページに夏休みのヴァンの読書感想文と称した各ストーリーのあらすじ的なものと挿絵が載ってる。
挿絵の影虎さんかっこいい
小説には書き下ろしのピンナップが2枚
黒宮と雨宮
ドリフトメンバー
の2枚

ヒリョーさんがマッチョすぎてわろたｗ腕太すぎｗ

あとでまた

Second bit is about the colour page and the light novel. Apparently colour page has Grana


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

*grumblemumble no chapter yet mumble*


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 1, 2010)

just great, two chapters and both are in spoiler state. just freaking great.


----------



## 8 (Sep 1, 2010)

^ wait.. there are spoilers for two chapters?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 1, 2010)

To be fair chapter 132 has a RAW version available.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

Ain't that big a deal . Just gotta have patience


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Fuck this shit is still not out. At this rate, we'll get the next OP chapter b4 this shit comes out.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I got from google translation, Kagetora got/took a calling card from Usui, and I'm sure it was by force. I pray this is real. 

Junas recognizes Kagetora (how many days did Kagetora chase Junas?).


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Three days, Kagetora chased him for about three days as that was the limit set by Matsuri. 

I didn't realise about the Usui part


----------



## Harihara (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



MATSURI SHOWED UP YES!!!!


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hope Junas rapes Kagetora.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope kategora boots junas to america and junas makes a big splat when he lands.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 1, 2010)

Volume 13 and Novel 1 splash cover (Larger version)


The author needs to get his shit together by the time volume 15 rolls around. This epic war better have epic covers...or else. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Kagetora actually has a technique instead just using rise. Seen enough of that from Scourge.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2010)

You've enough of that done badly in scourge, kagetora invented rise


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 1, 2010)

Kagetoras ultimate technique is to die by Junas hands.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



glad that matsuri is back. kagetoro will probably take out junans and matsuri will fight grana


----------



## Penance (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kagetora?  LET'S GO!


----------



## xohoag (Sep 1, 2010)

Guys, does anybody know where I'll be able to download the novel when it comes out?
Actually, do the Japanese even scan novels in the first place?


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 1, 2010)

isnt there/here anyone who can translate the latest spoilers?


----------



## xohoag (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's my attempt at translating the spoiler, my English is crappy and my Japanese worse so make of it what you will. Gonna go to sleep now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ＣＡＬＬ，１３３　”待たせたな ”

カラー表紙：弥勒とグラナをバックに立つアゲハ

ただ、前を見据え
巨大なる敵へ、挑むーーー！！

首都へと侵入する
カブトとシャオは・・・！？

柱の陰に隠れるカブトとシャオ・・・
カブト『ハッ　ハッ』
Shao and Kabuto hiding behind a pillar...
Kabuto: haa...haa... (panting)

カブト（相手とは400M以上離れてる　絶対気付くわけがねえッ・・・！！！）
シャオ（これ以上近づいたら　殺される・・・・・・・・・！！）
Kabuto: (We are more than 400m away from them...there's no way they could  have noticed us!!!
Shao: (If we get any closer we are gonna get killed...!!)

周囲を警戒しながら進む弥勒・・・
シャオ（外の戦いに構わず何処へ行くつもりだ・・・！！）
Miroku advancing while cheking out his surroundings...
Shao: He is heading somewhere ignoring the battle outside...!!


ヴぁあん『！！　カイル！』
カイル『ヴァン！！急いでくれ・・・息をしてないんだ』
ヴぁあん『ここですぐ治療しよう』
カイル『アゲハ！！』
アゲハ『遅れてすまない』
Van: !! Kyle!
Kyle: Van! Hurry up...she is not breathing
Van: I'm gonna heal her right away
Kyle: Ageha!!
Ageha: sorry for being late.

アゲハ『あれは・・・！？』
カイル『闘ってるのは望月朧だ・・・！！』
雨宮『・・・・・・！！』
アゲハ『あれが・・・　朧・・・！？』
Ageha: That's...!?
Kyle: The one fighting is Mochizuki Oboro...!
Amamiya: .......!!
Ageha: That's...Oboro...!?

49 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/01(水) 16:46:45 ID:a75mW0kd0
朧『これが・・・　第一星将か・・・ッ！！』
Oboro: This is...the First Star Commander...!!?

弾け飛ぶギーガ・・・吹き飛ぶ朧・・・
朧（何故こうなった！？）
グラナ『せええええッ』
Giga and Oboro getting blown away...
Oboro: How could this happen!?


朧（この世界は　僕が楽しむ為だけに存在するんだ　全ての力は　僕が頂点に立つために　僕の人生を彩る為だけにーーー）
グラナ『お前も自分中心に世界が廻ると思ってるクチか？　まあ嫌いじゃないぜ　そーゆー生き方もよ　廻らんけどな』
Oboro: (This world exist only to entertain me...everything's power exists only for me to stand at the top...to excite my life...)
Grana: You too must think that the world revolves around you...well, I've got nothing against living like that. It still doesn't revolve around you though.
暴王の流星を・・・
アゲハ『朧ーーーッ！！！』
グラナ『！！』
Using a Melchsee Lance...
Ageha: Oboro...!!!
Grana: !!


グラナ『黒いバースト・・・　まさか！！』
Grana: That black Burst...don't tell me..!!

パイプに横たわる朧・・・そこにアゲハと雨宮が・・・
朧『来たか・・・　アゲハ君！！』
Oboro is lying on a pipe...Ageha and Amamiya going to him...
Oboro: You came...Ageha-kun!!

グラナ『待ってたぞ』
Grana: I've been waiting for you!

アゲハ『朧・・・！！』
雨宮『！！　あなた・・・　その体・・・！！！？』
朧『僕が僕らしく生きるための代償だよ　僕が選択したことだ　後悔はしていない』
アゲハ『だが　その体じゃ元の世界に帰る事は・・・』
朧『もうあの退屈な世界に戻ることもないだろう　この世界で自分のため・・・　アゲハ君の為に道を拓くつもりだったがどうやら僕一人の力では届かなかったようだ・・・』
Ageha: Oboro...!!
Amamiya: !! You...your body...!!!?
Oboro: (part that I can't translate) It's a choice I made. I don't regret it.
Ageha: But with your body like that you won't be able to come back to our world...
Oboro: I won't go back to that boring world...in this world I wanted to open a path for my sake...and for yours but it looks like my power alone wasn't enough...

朧『急げアゲハ君　天城弥勒はまた何かを企んでいる　僕のことはいいから　ヤツを阻止しろ　早く行かないと手遅れになるぞ・・・！！』
アゲハ『・・・・・・！！』
Oboro: Hurry up Ageha-kun, Amagi Miroku is still planning something. Don't worry about me, go and stop him. If you don't hurry it'll be too late...!!
Ageha: ......!!

立ち上がるアゲハ・・・
アゲハ『分かった・・・！』
Ageha standing up...
Ageha: Got it...!

アゲハ『！！？』
グラナ『来たな・・・黒いバースト使い・・・！！　てめぇと闘える時を待っていた・・・！！　弥勒に会いたいか？ならば俺を殺してからにしろ・・・！！』
アゲハ『避けては通れない・・・か　やるしかないな・・・！　行くぞ雨宮・・・！！』
雨宮（敵はあの男の後にまだもう２人・・・）
Ageha: !!?
Grana: You came...black Burst user...!! I've been waiting to fight you...!! So you want to meet Miroku? In that case, you'll have to kill me first...!!
Ageha: It doesn't look like we'll be able to avoid him...no choice then...! Let's go, Amamiya...!!
Amamiya: (There will still be two more enemies after him...)

なにやら気配を感じるグラナ・・・
グラナ『！！』
Grana sensing something...
Grana: !!


50 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/01(水) 16:47:36 ID:a75mW0kd0

グラナ『何者だ・・・！』
雨宮『！！？』
Grana: Who are you...!
Amamiya: !!?

雨宮『え・・・・・・』
アゲハ『あ・・・　あんた達・・・　なんでここに・・・』
Amamiya: what...
Ageha: Ah...it's you two...how did you get here...

ついに現れる現代祭＆影虎・・・
祭『ギリギリ間に合ったみたいだな』
影虎『姐さんが方向音痴すぎるんすよ』
At last future Matsuri and Kagetora appear...
Matsuri: We made it just in time.
Kagetora: It's because you have no sense of direction.

喫茶店で影虎と祭・・・机の上には大量のテレフォンカードが・・・
影虎『なんですかこりゃあ・・・　テレフォンカード？』
祭『そう・・・　雨宮が”碓氷”という男から奪った　サイレンのテレフォンカードだ』
影虎『ああ・・・巷で噂の』
祭『そう・・・　ほとんどが壊れて使えないカードだ　未使用のこの一枚を除いてな』
Kagetora and Matsuri at a coffee shop...on the table, many phone cards...
Kagetora: What are these..? Telephone cards?
Matsuri: Yeah...Amamiya stole them from a man called Usui. They are Psyren telephone cards.
Kagetora: Ah...the one that's being talked about. (shitty translation lol)
Matsuri: Yeah, but they are all useless, all except for this unused one.

祭『そしてこれが私のカード・・・　元は度数が００だったが今朝見たら０１に増えていた　何を言ってるか分からんとは思うが私はゲームに復活したのさ・・・　ある人間の意志によって・・・な』
Matsuri: And this is my card. It used to say 00 but this morning when I looked at it it increased to 01. I don't know what it means but it looks like I'm back in the game...that's what someone decided.

祭『お前に今から大事なことを説明する・・・　これは命に関わるーーー』
影虎『じゃ　コレ　もらいますよ　・・・公衆電話はどこです？』
祭『だから話を・・・』
影虎『説明なんざいい』
Matsuri: Now I'm going to explain you something very important...it's a matter of life and death...
Kagetora: I'll tae this then...where is a public phone?
Matsuri: But I'm telling you...
Kagetora: I don't need any explanation.

影虎『これでやっとアンタと一緒になれる　地獄でも何でも死ぬまで付き合うって前から言ってんだろ　・・・心開くの遅いんだよ　バカめ』
Kagetora: Now, I'll finally be able to be with you. Didn't I tell you i'd follow you even to hell and to death? (something abot Matsuri being slow to open her heart? not sure can't translate)

テーブルをひっくり返す祭・・・
影虎『ドワァ』
Matsuri knocking over the table...
Kagetora: wah!!

影虎『イキナリ何すんだ！！！　顔真っ赤にして！！！』
祭『あー腹が立つ！！！　調子に乗りやがって　これだから男はよう！！！』
店員『お客様！！？』
Kagetora: What are you doing all of a sudden!!! (one more I can't translate)
Matsuri:Ahh, you piss me off!!! Don't get carried away!! All men are like this/this is why I don't like men!! (and again, not sure)


アゲハ『影虎さん・・・！！』
雨宮『祭先生・・・！！』
祭『よう　待たせたな』
Ageha: Kagetora-san...!!
Amamiya: Matsuri sensei...!!
Matsuri: Hey...sorry for being late.


51 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/01(水) 16:48:16 ID:a75mW0kd0
主《夜科アゲハ》
アゲハ『！！　その声は・・・』
主《お前には命を救ってもらった借りがある　借りは返すぞ》
Don't know who is talking here, Lady Q I think.
Lady Q (or whoever else): ((Yoshina Ageha))
Ageha: !! This voice..
Lady Q: You saved my life. So I'll repay my debt.



ジュナス『・・・！！　あの男は・・・！！』（あの時の・・・！！）
影虎『また会ったな　若造』
Junas: ...!! That man...!! (It's the one from that time...!!
Kagetora: We meet again, young ??? (can't think of a term in english)

祭『夜科　雨宮　邪魔だから先に行け　この男は私が闘る』
雨宮『祭先生・・・！！』
祭『夜科　・・・任せたぞ』
アゲハ『・・・・・・　おう！！』
Matsuri: Yoshina, Amamiya. You are in the way so go up ahead. I'll fight this man.
Amamiya: Matsuri sensei...!!
Matsuri: Yoshina...I'm counting on you!!
Ageha: ......alright!!

グラナ『クク・・・　名前を聞こうか・・・』
祭『八雲　祭　私は一度　お前に殺されてるんだ・・・　失われた未来の話だからお前は知らんだろうがな』
グラナ『・・・・・・　・・・ほう・・・！』
Grana: kuku...what is yor name...?
Matsuri: Yagumo Matsuri. You killed me once, but that happened in a different world, so you wouldn't know.
PSI全開の祭・・・
祭『本気で行くぞ・・・！！！』
Matsuri going full power...
Matsuri: I'm going to fight seriously...!!!


頼れる師・祭が
未来世界で
覚醒す！！


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 1, 2010)

@xohoag many many thanks


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oboro getting told by Grana, . And oh snap, Miroku is on Shao and Kabuto's tail? If he hasn't sensed them, what's he looking for? 

Hooray for Amamiya thinking ahead.




PS:xohoag, can I get permission to link your translation over at MH?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks for the translation xohoag


*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter sound really good looks like grana will fight matsuri that is good but i did want to see ageha fight him. and kagetoro will take on junas. and ageha saves oboro.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Sep 1, 2010)

xohoag said:


> Here's my attempt at translating the spoiler, my English is crappy and my Japanese worse so make of it what you will. Gonna go to sleep now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



+reps


*Spoiler*: __ 



ageha is going for Miroku already? this is really starting to look like the last trip to the future.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 1, 2010)

xohoag said:


> Here's my attempt at translating the spoiler, my English is crappy and my Japanese worse so make of it what you will. Gonna go to sleep now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




many many thanks

+rep


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, shit just got real, glad Kage and Matsu finally appeared. But if Ageha is already fighting Miroku, this looks like the last trip 2 Psyren.


----------



## Penance (Sep 2, 2010)

xohoag said:


> Here's my attempt at translating the spoiler, my English is crappy and my Japanese worse so make of it what you will. Gonna go to sleep now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome, thanks!  



Waveblade said:


> @xohoag many many thanks
> 
> *QUESTION:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



...
*Spoiler*: __ 



What did Amamiya do?




And...





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Grana: You too must think that the world revolves around you...well, I've got nothing against living like that. It still doesn't revolve around you though.




^...The man...


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 2, 2010)

Penance said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Amamiya brought back unused cards. Which is how Matsuri and Kagetora managed their damn straight heroes entrance


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 2, 2010)

are we going to have to survive on spoilers for weeks at a time then get like 3 chapters at once? I am disappoint


----------



## Penance (Sep 2, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Amamiya brought back unused cards. Which is how Matsuri and Kagetora managed their damn straight heroes entrance



Oho...Righteous...


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 2, 2010)

Pictures from light novel


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 2, 2010)

Pictures from chapter 133


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

I assume/hope we will be getting a double release .


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



bad guys are dropping like flies and good guys are keep comming like cockroaches :/


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 2, 2010)

I expected Grana to have gray or a light cream color hair. Nothing else would've suited him.


*Spoiler*: _Light Novel Picture_ 






Who is that sitting on the couch behind Miroku? Junas?





*Spoiler*: _More Spoiler Pictures From Chapter 133_ 






Oboro looks so sinister in the above panel.


----------



## Penance (Sep 2, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I expected Grana to have gray or a light cream color hair. Nothing else would've suited him.



The white hair is what I expected...


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

I could only see him with white hair .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone knows if Keishou Scans still doing Psyren?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah I think they released the most recently scanned chapter just over a week ago . 

EDIT: They released it 8 days ago .


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Pictures from chapter 133
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yeah, i was right that Grana's hair color would be silver.

Also the chapter seems awesome.

Matsuri and Kagetora.

Now things are gonna be heated.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 2, 2010)

go kategora and his size 15 boot! Solo psyren!!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 2, 2010)

Argh, I'm starting to mix the chapters together! need my scans.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Three more 133 spoiler pics_ 



[/URL]


----------



## Harihara (Sep 2, 2010)

finally the showdown I've been waiting for.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone knows how the sales on Psyren are going and what about the Psyren anime?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 3, 2010)

Chapter 132 TRANSLATION


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 3, 2010)

Link removed 

CHAPTER IS OUT LADIES AND GENTS


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 3, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Ch.70 is out.
> 
> CHAPTER IS OUT LADIES AND GENTS



There is much rejoicing. 

Now the wait for Ch. 133!


----------



## Blinky (Sep 3, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Ch.70 is out.
> 
> CHAPTER IS OUT LADIES AND GENTS



Hell to the yes . 

24'd FFFFFFFFFUuUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 3, 2010)

That was a pretty awesome chapter.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 3, 2010)

Next week's ranking will be based on the angst chapter with Ageha and Amamiya holding hands. Hope it does well.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _More Pictures_ 














I think only one of these have been posted.








*Spoiler*: __ 



How Many chapters should Kagetora vs Junas and Matsuri vs Grana last? Will Caprico being participating in the fight?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what Kagetora's specialized attacks are .


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 3, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Oh here are the download links: JBA community



arigatou..


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 3, 2010)

Blinky said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Kagetora's specialized attacks are .





*Spoiler*: __ 



Kagetora would be enveloped in an aura shaped like a hound and he'd mimics the movements of a hound.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 3, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Ch.70 is out.
> 
> CHAPTER IS OUT LADIES AND GENTS



cant rape...ur..rate you, too soon. thanks a lot for good news.

great chapter, stating again, glad that shiner is gone. never liked his design.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 3, 2010)

Shiner is on his way back to Megaman X .


----------



## Penance (Sep 3, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: _More Pictures_




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kagetora=


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 3, 2010)

Amamyia porn is good indeed.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 3, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kagetora would be enveloped in an aura shaped like a hound and he'd mimics the movements of a hound.



kategora throws punches of pure gar. The effect is that each punch warps the time space continuum.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 3, 2010)

Shiner...my heart may never recover from this loss. 

On the other hand, Amamiya was pretty awesome. And Yoshina is lucky, two girls in one. Talk about living the dream...


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: _More Pictures_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



My Grana fandom usually gets the better of me whenever he is mentioned, but I've forgotten just how great Kagetora is. Can't wait to see him in action again.


----------



## Yak (Sep 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Melcheese's lance is hitting a dead end with Grana, who just continues to clean up all by himself. Telekinetic PAANCH ftw. 

Kagetora and Matsuri, FUCK YEAH. Can't wait for either of 'em to kick major ass.


Major Ass!


----------



## Kenju (Sep 3, 2010)

You killed Shiner  You bitches 

Anyways I just love dark Amamiya and her attitude, its so hot


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 3, 2010)

The commanders lose so easily that it became boring to be honest.  The only thing that saves the suspense fr me is the hint of greater evil manipulating Miroku.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 3, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> The commanders lose so easily that it became boring to be honest.  The only thing that saves the suspense fr me is the hint of greater evil manipulating Miroku.



I kind of feel the same.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Sep 3, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> The commanders lose so easily that it became boring to be honest.  The only thing that saves the suspense fr me is the hint of greater evil manipulating Miroku.



The only commanders that have gone down are shiner, dholaki, and Uranus.

Granted shiner went down quickly, I don't see how you could complain about the others


----------



## Robin (Sep 4, 2010)

OMG! Man what a chapter. Hasn't been so excited about a single chapter in a long time. Even humor was awesome.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't see no Grana, what page is he on in chapter 132?


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Sep 4, 2010)

This manga seriously lacks good cliffhangers at the end of each chapter, it doesn't give the readers incentive to look forward to the next chapter. IMO this is part of the reason it's ratings don't do so well.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 4, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I don't see no Grana, what page is he on in chapter 132?



He's in the next chapter which we also have spoilers for.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 4, 2010)

Is there a script <3?

Oh, and can you link me to the images? They won't show up for some reason.


----------



## Yak (Sep 4, 2010)

It doesn't matter if the commanders go down as long as it is in the future. They still exist in the present timeline. And every change of the future through altering events of the present timeline has always helped the WISE in some way, too, not only Ageha and Root.


----------



## Cash (Sep 4, 2010)

amamiya pek


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The sky looks awesome. :amazed







			
				Corrupt Deity said:
			
		

> This manga seriously lacks good cliffhangers at the end of each chapter, it doesn't give the readers incentive to look forward to the next chapter. IMO this is part of the reason it's ratings don't do so well.



The lack of good cliffhangers? I believe they vote on how good they thought the whole chapter was, not just how it ends.


----------



## Cash (Sep 4, 2010)

that cover is epic.

Ready to see Ageha in action nowwwww


----------



## Farih (Sep 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wedding Ring on Matsuri's finger?


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2010)

Matsuri in full power will be a beast.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome cover.

Looking forward to it and the chapter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 4, 2010)

Blade said:


> Matsuri in full power will be a beast.



imagine a women your close to in the middle of PMS. Now imagine if she had tk and rise...


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Telekinesis vs Telekinesis, shit is gonna be RAW


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2010)

Imagine a scene, Matsuri smashing and stomping Grana on the ground with casual punches which are creating massive craters.It will be so pwnage.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 4, 2010)

Translation 

RAW


----------



## Blinky (Sep 4, 2010)

Keishou said it should be out soon


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _latest chapter_ 




b1) Kuku... Let me hear your name...
b2) Yagumo Matsuri
b3) I was killed by you once. I guess you wouldn't know though, since it's about a future that has been lost.
b4) Oh...?

---

Alright, that line was pretty badass. Oboro was pretty cool this chapter as well.


----------



## citerc (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, it out here RAW


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oboro got powned   How is supposed Matsuri to deal with Grana of the future?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Correction, Oboro got _told_ :ho




I'm going to wait for the Keishou scan though.


----------



## AndreAtomic (Sep 5, 2010)

Is it just me, or this manga is almost over? I mean, Ageha and Amamiya new power up is insanely powerful , Oboro is back, star captains are getting killed in 2 chap, etc..
It seems that this will last another 1/2 years tops.. Or it could be me..


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll have to hold my load till next week. holy shit.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 5, 2010)

AndreAtomic said:


> Is it just me, or this manga is almost over? I mean, Ageha and Amamiya new power up is insanely powerful , Oboro is back, star captains are getting killed in 2 chap, etc..
> It seems that this will last another 1/2 years tops.. Or it could be me..



Yeah, next chapter maybe is gonna be already Ageha Vs Mikoru, it is kinda rushed; i think that the author is wrapping things up because of the lack of results and ideas or because he want to concentrate on new projects.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 5, 2010)

Miroku is currently doing suspicious stuff away from the fighting. I still think that Miroku vs. Ageha won't happen in this arc (Or at least the definitive battle)


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2010)

Grana is calm and still he inflicts so much damage, imagine if he is on bloodlust mode, what he will do.


----------



## Yak (Sep 5, 2010)

AndreAtomic said:


> Is it just me, or this manga is almost over? I mean, Ageha and Amamiya new power up is insanely powerful , Oboro is back, star captains are getting killed in 2 chap, etc..
> It seems that this will last another 1/2 years tops.. Or it could be me..



I don't see it. I see this arc being as good as over, yes but as was repeatedly said - it doesn't matter what Ageha accomplishes in the future. 

The future timeline is for them to check out what they changed in the present and see how it unfolded, as well as helping Root keeping the WISE at bay. Which they are currently doing.

Unless Ageha stops Amagi in the present, its all fruitless.

That said, there is still a lot of stuff that is not cleared up, many unanswered questions, many fights still to fight. It won't just simply end with Amagi's death (who, by the way, has not even revealed all of his true plans yet, and there is the council of Elders and all that jazz). There is still this whole deal about the asteroid coming to Earth and so on and so forth. 

Sure, half a year might seem short but its a generous timeframe considering Psyren's swift and efficient pace. That's about 6 months á 4 chapters per month. Look what happened in the last 24 or so chapters, a lot of stuff was happening.

A short manga is not always a bad thing. 

---

That said, if Matsuri just goes and pwns Grana next chapter I will be mad. It shoud simply not be physically possible for her to beat his future form. Much like Kagetora should have trouble with Junas.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 5, 2010)

Grana looked a bit worried on the last page


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 5, 2010)

Oboros "oh yoshina-kun" mode is more creepy than his "Im gona rape everyone and stand on the top" mode..

btw imo the mangaka will have a hard time making the battles in the present not lackluster compared to the ones now in the future..  weaker Ageha and co, much weaker WISE and little Elmore kids, no Oboro.. I dont see everyone having an epic fight now and than fighting in a weakened state in the present again with the same opponents.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 5, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> Oboros "oh yoshina-kun" mode is more creepy than his "Im gona rape everyone and stand on the top" mode..
> 
> *btw imo the mangaka will have a hard time making the battles in the present not lackluster compared to the ones now in the future.. * weaker Ageha and co, much weaker WISE and little Elmore kids, no Oboro.. I dont see everyone having an epic fight now and than fighting in a weakened state in the present again with the same opponents.



Not if the government get's involved. Not only did the Government experiment on Psychiers (Grigori project), but also employed psychiers as assassin (#03). Usui was also a government agent sent to investigate the disappearances connected, but it's unknown whether he already had his ability before participating in Psyren. Also, when Usui is in the facility that housed Lady Q, he explained it was one of the Goverenment's "special homes"--a place where criminal psyhciers and failed experiments were held. 

If the series continues, I expected it to be like Heroes/Darker than Black where you have normal government officials teamed up with abnormal individuals (Psychiers). I'm quite sure W.I.S.E encountered opposition in the present.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 5, 2010)

this chapter this week OWNED all the other mangas...o m gggg


----------



## Penance (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice...


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 5, 2010)

neostar8710 said:


> this chapter this week OWNED all the other mangas...o m gggg



I highly doubt that this manga won't end at tier 1.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 5, 2010)

We still got all them aliens yoooo.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 5, 2010)

Alien shmalien .


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 5, 2010)

I dont want aliens in my psyren 

..but i guess its already too late.

I want more character development / background / individual motivations for wise members plz. for example wtf was shiners motivation for joining wise?


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 5, 2010)

shiner was a oboro, mirakou must have been his ageha.


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2010)

Hope Kagetora to pwn as well.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 5, 2010)

we'll probably know shiner's motivation when they go back to the past


----------



## Random Member (Sep 5, 2010)

Hopefully so. Since he got a close-up in panel time when Miroku mentioned finding a reason to live, I attributed his motivation to that but hopefully it gets expanded upon.


----------



## Farih (Sep 5, 2010)

Kagetora...epitome of pimp?


----------



## Penance (Sep 5, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> I dont want aliens in my psyren
> 
> ..but i guess its already too late.
> 
> I want more character development / background / individual motivations for wise members plz. for example wtf was shiners motivation for joining wise?



You'll get that in the characters' present...


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2010)

Kagetora came to whoop some futuristic ass  Good to see Oboro didn't go evil


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 6, 2010)

the chapter was so awesome that i read it three times.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 6, 2010)

Heh, we haven't really seen Kagetora kick arse yet, and now he also gets the Psyren boost? Going to be jaw.


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2010)

Kagetora vs anyone.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 6, 2010)

Wonder if Kagetora will lose the shades ?


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2010)

His shades are a deadly psi weapon.


----------



## Penance (Sep 6, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Wonder if Kagetora will lose the shades ?



In the rage...


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2010)

Oboro managed to easily take off his shades, though it was because he let his guard down


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 6, 2010)

Kagetora hopefully will kick some ass. Also, seeing Matsuri fight will be good.


----------



## Adagio (Sep 7, 2010)

Wait, are the spoilers for 133 out already?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 7, 2010)

Chapter 133 is out as well, since Sunday I believe.

Special Chapter


----------



## Garfield (Sep 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Matsuri made me go all like


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 7, 2010)

Fucking awesome chapters.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2010)

Speaking  of witch, doesn't Amamiya looks different in latest chapters???


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 7, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Speaking  of witch, doesn't Amamiya looks different in latest chapters???



jerking off leads to blindness.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 7, 2010)

Almost everyone looks different compared to what they look like in the beginning of the series.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 7, 2010)

The art has been improving quite a bit imo .


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2010)

it didnt change that much imo..


----------



## Blinky (Sep 7, 2010)

Screw you


----------



## Blade (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah Amamiya is more well drawn.

And generally the art in this 7-8 chapters is kinda better.

(Though always psyren had good artwork.)


----------



## Penance (Sep 7, 2010)

Art's been excellent...


----------



## Blinky (Sep 7, 2010)

Kabuto has yet to do anything  I'm beginning to feel disapointed


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 8, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Kabuto has yet to do anything  I'm beginning to feel disapointed



He's currently playing secret agent (Replace that with any character from a stealth related game). Soon enough we'll both get to go all fantard-like  

That said, untranslated spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



125 名前： 名無しさん＠chs 2010/09/08(水) 16:22:00 ID:WIy1Edvg0
ＣＡＬＬ，１３４　”葬送曲 ”


祭とグラナの戦いが
今ーーー！！

これが師の本気！！

走るアゲハと雨宮・・・
アゲハ（祭先生・・・　影虎さん・・・！！）

祭（行け・・・！！　夜科・・・！！　桜子・・・！！）


祭先生・・・手から光球を・・・
祭『かぁあ』（聴け）
グラナ『！！』
祭（これが八雲祭の奏でる　葬送曲だ）

対峙するジュナスと影虎・・・
ジュナス『１０年・・・！　お前の顔を忘れたことはない　やっと会えたな・・・！！　あの時お前に味あわされた屈辱を今ここで貴様に・・・！！』
影虎『俺も会いたかったぜ・・・！！　小さなガキを騙して連れ去って・・・　逃げたお前にな・・・！！』

顔色の変わるジュナス・・・
ジュナス『死ね！！！』

影虎（姐さんの言った通りだ・・・　この世界にいると体中からPSIがあふれてくる・・・）（なんだこの自信は・・・）

影虎を後ろから襲うギーガ・・・
カプリコ『ジュナス！！』
ジュナス『！！？　　来るなカプリコ！！』
カプリコ『やだー！！私もジュナスと一緒に闘う！！』
影虎『大きくなったなァ　嬢ちゃん』

巨人を蹴りで消し飛ばす影虎・・・
影虎『哀しいぜ　なぜ嬢ちゃんが　こんなグロテスクな世界に巻き込まれなきゃいけなかったのか』
ジュナス『かぁあ』
影虎『てめえは仁義にもとる』
ジュナス『毘沙門・叢』

上半身の服とサングラスが消し飛んだ程度の影虎・・・
ジュナス『！！？』
影虎『舐めてるのか・・・？お前の牙はその程度か若造・・・！！』

朧『なんという　超再生能力・・・！！』（雹堂影虎　いまだそこから更なる高みへ力を開花させるのか・・・！！　もはや殺すことすら不可能）

影虎『決着をつけるとしようか　俺の拳が貴様を叩き潰すか・・・　貴様の刃が俺を切り刻むか！　魂が滅びるまでな！！』
ジュナス『せええ』

祭VSグラナ・・・祭光の玉の攻撃・・・グラナパンチ・・・
グラナ『！！』『しゃあ』『わはは』
祭『く・・・！！』

グラナ（スピードもパワー圧倒的に俺の方が上　だが互角　戦闘センスはあの女が上　自分のペースに引きずり込む律動　人の心を呑み込む　異彩の感性　大波のごとき感情）

グラナ『お前と闘えてよかった』

屋上？から空を見上げる弥勒・・・
弥勒『綺麗だ　空に舞い降るキラキラと光るPSI結晶　彼らの闘いによって空全体がPSIエネルギーで充満していく　とうとう目的を果たす時が来た』

弥勒『新しい世界が　始まる』

最後雨宮とアゲハのアップで終わり・・・

急げ！！
弥勒の元に！！ 




EDIT: Ongoing Translation


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like that thing that I said was going happen in this arc has started 

EDIT:
Matsuri has taken Bard as her class. Confrontation between Kagetora and Junas+Caprico  Kagetora loses his shirt


----------



## Penance (Sep 8, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> He's currently playing secret agent (Replace that with any character from a stealth related game). Soon enough we'll both get to go all fantard-like
> 
> That said, untranslated spoilers.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But not his shades?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry bro, the glasses got damaged as well. Hopefully they don't function like a Akatsuki cloak


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2010)

like i've said before, KABUTO MUST DIE!


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 8, 2010)

Never  He's like an awesome psychic cockroach or something

Anyway full spoilers go!


*Spoiler*: __ 



....I'm back! XD
Trans! (11pm here - done)

祭とグラナの戦いが
今ーーー！！
これが師の本気！！
Action between Matsuri and Grana--!!
The true power of the master!!


走るアゲハと雨宮・・・
アゲハ（祭先生・・・　影虎さん・・・！！）
Ageha and Amamiya running....
Ageha : Matsuri sensei.... Kagetora san...!!

祭（行け・・・！！　夜科・・・！！　桜子・・・！！）
Matsuri : (Go...!! Yoshina...!! Sakurako...!!)

祭先生・・・手から光球を・・・
祭『かぁあ』（聴け）
グラナ『！！』
祭（これが八雲祭の奏でる　葬送曲だ）
From her hand sprang a sphere with light...
Matsuri : Kaa!! (Listen to this!)
Grana : !!
Matsuri : (The Symphony of death, played by Yagumo Matsuri!)

対峙するジュナスと影虎・・・
ジュナス『１０年・・・！　お前の顔を忘れたことはない　やっと会えたな・・・！！　あの時お前に味あわされた屈辱を今ここで貴様に・・・！！』
影虎『俺も会いたかったぜ・・・！！　小さなガキを騙して連れ去って・・・　逃げたお前にな・・・！！』
Juans vs Kagetora...
Junas : 10 years...! I've finally see you again, the face I've not forgotten for a moment...!! I'll let you taste the humiliation I tasted 10 years ago...!!
Kagetora : I've wanted to meet you too...!! The jerk who cheated that little girl and brought her away...!!

顔色の変わるジュナス・・・
ジュナス『死ね！！！』
Junas faced paled...
Junas : Die!!!

影虎（姐さんの言った通りだ・・・　この世界にいると体中からPSIがあふれてくる・・・）（なんだこの自信は・・・）
Kagetora : (Just like Ne-san told me... This world is filled with Psi... I'm feeling confidence surging in me...!)

影虎を後ろから襲うギーガ・・・
カプリコ『ジュナス！！』
ジュナス『！！？　　来るなカプリコ！！』
From Kegetora's back comes Giga, attacking...
Caprico : Junas!!
Junas : !!? Stay away from here Caprico!!

カプリコ『やだー！！私もジュナスと一緒に闘う！！』
影虎『大きくなったなァ　嬢ちゃん』
Caprico : No-!! I'll fight with Junas!!
Kagetora : Hey you've grown taller don't you, little girl!

巨人を蹴りで消し飛ばす影虎・・・
影虎『哀しいぜ　なぜ嬢ちゃんが　こんなグロテスクな世界に巻き込まれなきゃいけなかったのか』
ジュナス『かぁあ』
Kagetora kicked that giant hard, which fell away and disappeared...
Kagetora : That's tragic.... Why did a little girl like you get dragged into warring in this grotesque world...?
Junas : Kaa!

影虎『てめえは仁義にもとる』
ジュナス『毘沙門・叢』
Kagetora : I'll serve justice to you!
Junas : Bishamon Mura!

上半身の服とサングラスが消し飛んだ程度の影虎・・・
ジュナス『！！？』
影虎『舐めてるのか・・・？お前の牙はその程度か若造・・・！！』
But Kagetora only sustained damaged up to his sunglasses and clothes of his upper body ripped...
Junas : !!?
Kagetora : You're looking down at me or something...? That's all you have little jerk...!!

朧『なんという　超再生能力・・・！！』（雹堂影虎　いまだそこから更なる高みへ力を開花させるのか・・・！！　もはや殺すことすら不可能）
Oboro : That super power of immunity...!! (Hyoudou Kagetora - His already tough body now scaling another level...!! He's unkillable!)

影虎『決着をつけるとしようか　俺の拳が貴様を叩き潰すか・・・　貴様の刃が俺を切り刻むか！　魂が滅びるまでな！！』
ジュナス『せええ』
Kagetora : Let's end the bad blood here - Either I crush you with my fist..... or you carve me with your sword! I'll fight until the last drop of my soul disappears!!
Junas : Zeee!

祭VSグラナ・・・祭光の玉の攻撃・・・グラナパンチ・・・
グラナ『！！』『しゃあ』『わはは』
祭『く・・・！！』
Matsuri vs Grana.... Matsuri attacking with her power sphere.... Grana punching in...
Grana : !! This! Wahahah!
Matsuri : Uh...!!

グラナ（スピードもパワー圧倒的に俺の方が上　だが互角　戦闘センスはあの女が上　自分のペースに引きずり込む律動　人の心を呑み込む　異彩の感性　大波のごとき感情）
Grana : (I'm decidedly on an upper league in terms of speed and power - but she holds me almost to a draw! She has better fighting sense.... moving in rhythms that induces the opponent to fight in her pace, almost like she can swallow a person's heart! She has a character of brilliance, and emotions that resemble waves...)


グラナ『お前と闘えてよかった』
Grana : I'm glad to have fought someone like you!

屋上？から空を見上げる弥勒・・・
弥勒『綺麗だ　空に舞い降るキラキラと光るPSI結晶　彼らの闘いによって空全体がPSIエネルギーで充満していく　とうとう目的を果たす時が来た』
From somewhere that resembles the rooftop, Miroku -
Miroku : What brilliance - these shining Psi crystals that dances in the air! Gathered from their combat is the Psi energies that fills everywhere.... Finally, it's the time will act for our purpose!
弥勒『新しい世界が　始まる』
Miroku : The new world order - starts here!
最後雨宮とアゲハのアップで終わり・・・
The chapter ends with close-up of Ageha and Amamiya...
急げ！！
弥勒の元に！！
Rushing to where Miroku is!!

Note :
1. At first I wondered how Kagetora still overwhlemed Junas 10 years later despite him have a Core.... then I remembered Junas was weakened and it's nothing strange (or at least, not "that" far-fetched) that Kagetora may take him down....
2. Which leaves a troubled Matsuri sensei vs Grana - then I rememered Oboro may interfere the battle, at least to such extent that neither of them died and the battled ends conclusion-less.
3. I liked the part how Junas paled when Kagetora said he cheated Riko to his side..... I mean, he's probably sincere about being Riko Friend #1, but the WISE mass murdering clan is a horrible place to drag someone you call a friend to....





*Spoiler*: __ 



I sense new pairing MatsuriXGrana pek

Seriously though, it looks like Matsuri is all about rhythm and we are getting close to a showdown with Miroku. I wonder how Marie is doing?


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2010)

Seems like an energetic chapter.


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter looks pretty good, but WTF they're really gonna fight Miroku already. By all means, he should stomp Ageha even with Nova, I really dont see how he could even hold a candle to him without massive PIS.


----------



## Penance (Sep 8, 2010)

Now, I believe it's time...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 8, 2010)

Cant wait to see this chapter.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Either I crush you with my fist..... or you carve me with your sword! I'll fight until the last drop of my soul disappears!!



Kagetora is such a boss .


----------



## vegitabo (Sep 8, 2010)

Starrk1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter looks pretty good, but WTF they're really gonna fight Miroku already. By all means, he should stomp Ageha even with Nova, I really dont see how he could even hold a candle to him without massive PIS.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Miroku and Grana was about the same in power. Don't think Matsuri would let Ageha go fight Miroku unless she was sure he was more powerful than her now.
The last part sounds like buu resurrection


----------



## Gabe (Sep 8, 2010)

chapter sounds good


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 9, 2010)

Spoilers sound great. I like what Kagetora said to Junas, and he's right. 

Volume 13 sales were horrible. It sold around 40,000 copies, which is half of what the last two volumes did.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 9, 2010)

Pictures:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blade (Sep 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Pictures:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Dat chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Matsuri is doing a kamehameha?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Volume 13 sales were horrible. It sold around 40,000 copies, which is half of what the last two volumes did.



It was nice knowing you, Psyren


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 9, 2010)

they need to translate it in english, those lame dick jap kids can't appropriate this manga.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2010)

Kamehameha vs big bang? omg
Also, wasnt MatsurixKaagetora pretty much confirmed from the last chapter?


----------



## Penance (Sep 9, 2010)

Not liking how the sales are looking...

Chapter looks EXCELLENT, though...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, when you have people buying Naruto , bleach and OP  what did you expect to happen...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 9, 2010)

Still even reborn is doing better than Psyren, which is just not cool


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 9, 2010)

Who else is going to order (Or at least attempting to order) Psyren Volume 1 in December?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 9, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Who else is going to order (Or at least attempting to order) Psyren Volume 1 in December?



I always get the first volume of manga's I like when they come out in the states.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 9, 2010)

reborn is similar to bleach. Honestly those that support the big three can go to hell. manga will become as unreadable as anime is currently unwatchable if this medicority is gold trend continues. Can you imagine 2 years from now more mangas like fairy tale and reborn being churned out.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll probably order it :33


----------



## Penance (Sep 9, 2010)

@Wuzz, I agree...


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 9, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> reborn is similar to bleach. Honestly those that support the big three can go to hell. manga will become as unreadable as anime is currently unwatchable if this medicority is gold trend continues. Can you imagine 2 years from now more mangas like fairy tale and reborn being churned out.



U MAD?

Seriously though, different strokes for different folks. The japanese manga and anime industry will never be dictated by american readers/viewers. Reborn is my favorite manga of all with the big 3 right behind. Psyren is the most, for lack of a better word, "western" manga I've read. This is probably why it's not doing so well. Don't misunderstand me. I really really really like Psyren, but if you told me that Stan Lee or Avi Arad had something to do with Psyren, I would have very few doubts.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 9, 2010)

Well I can agree with that. But I see a decline, like with anime where it become pretty lame and moving backwards from all the great shit we had in the 90's and early 00. I don't know rarely remember an anime i was really excited about past 2006 which by than i had burned through much of the stuff i missed out on that started in the 90's. I see the same with thing happening with manga with one of the few decent manga to be made after 2007 is plagued with crap rating while fairy tail gets an anime. I mean 3 years from now will i blame my disinterest in manga made in 2010-2012 to lack of eastern taste?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 9, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Well I can agree with that. But I see a decline, like with anime where it become pretty lame and moving backwards from all the great shit we had in the 90's and early 00. I don't know rarely remember an anime i was really excited about past 2006 which by than i had burned through much of the stuff i missed out on that started in the 90's. I see the same with thing happening with manga with one of the few decent manga to be made after 2007 is plagued with crap rating while fairy tail gets an anime. I mean 3 years from now will i blame my disinterest in manga made in 2010-2012 to lack of eastern taste?



Hajime no ippo


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 9, 2010)

For me, all the anime that I feel to be the creme de la creme were all short 2/3 season animes. Not the long drawn out ones like bleach, naruto, one-piece, etc. Eureka 7, the Gundams, Outlaw Star, Vandread. These are all top tier to me. I view the animes of the big three and the like to be companion to their respective manga only to provide animated representation of the static action of the manga.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 9, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Hajime no ippo



Don't even bother mentioning that manga. Maybe in another 100 chapters it will redeem itself.

Yeah you could list length as an indicator of quality, where very few anime i remember being my favorites list being 100 episodes long, most were less than half that length. Though I besides the big three, that doesn't excuse my disinterest in anime for the past 5 years... I mean what is getting me back into the habit of watching? Occult Academy, though even that has its noticeable issues. I couldn't be bothered with the rest of anime at the moment and it may be several years before a genius comes up with something worth sitting through the end for. Psyren is really just a lich pin of whats wrong with the manga industry and what would be an inevitable rapid decline once the big three wrap up their bloated stories.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 9, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Still even reborn is doing better than Psyren, which is just not cool


 ....Thats cause Psyren sucks ass


----------



## Blinky (Sep 9, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> ....Thats cause Psyren sucks ass


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 9, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> ....Thats cause Psyren sucks ass



I think we have to fight now


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Godammit I want this chapter NOW


----------



## Penance (Sep 9, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I think we have to fight now



Seven evil exes, and shit...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 10, 2010)

negged **


----------



## Heretic (Sep 10, 2010)

When is the anime of thise gonna come out?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2010)

furinkazan88 said:


> When is the anime of thise gonna come out?



With the rate the popularity is deteriorating... never


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 10, 2010)

More pictures:


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 11, 2010)

[Raw]Psyren Call 134


----------



## Blinky (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the raw (shit 24'd) 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Matsuri's got a Kamehameha  And hey look ! Kagetora lost his shades ! And his shirt ! And it is sorta looking like he only uses Rise . Who knows he may have some kind of specialized power .


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Raw looks fucktons awesome,   
And Kagetora is badazz as ever tanking Junas' senbozakura and damn he made Caprico look like straight up fodder 
Next week is gonna be fye, DatMatsuri


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2010)

Best chapter so far. (on action)


*Spoiler*: __ 





- Kamehameha vs Big Bang attack, generally awesome fight between Grana and Matsuri.

- Kagetora vs Junas, more epic fighting shit.

10/10.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Thanks for the raw (shit 24'd)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



concentrated, galactic level GAR maybe?


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 11, 2010)

this chapter totally beats previous one. amazing fight.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 11, 2010)

From chapter 127 (the start of Fu and Kyle vs #03), to now has been solid. do wish the pace was a bit slower, so it could last a little longer.

*Spoiler*: __ 




The pace seemed slower in this chapter than usual. I've been waiting to see Junas use Bishamon Mura for the longest time. He hasn't done that technique since the second version of the declaration of war against the little Rootlings.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 11, 2010)

psyren > porn.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 12, 2010)

Wuzzman's porn chapter 134


----------



## Cash (Sep 12, 2010)

I wish it was Ageha and Grana but its ok I guess :/ . Matsuri and Grana is entertaining. Should be a good fight. Kagetora was a manly man as usual. Nice chapter.

question, I cant remember what the hell happened to Hiryu. I remember he was with that tavoo looking dude while he hacked and I also remember he saved Ageha  but is there any chance he will fight?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 12, 2010)

Kagetora made it sound like Junas was a p*d*p****. For some reason, I'm more interested in his fight than Grana vs Matsuri. I still hold some interest in the latter fight, though. I think Matsuri will continue putting up a good fight but I'm of the opinion that she'll end up getting spanked in the end.



Ganta said:


> question, I cant remember what the hell happened to Hiryu. I remember he was with that tavoo looking dude while he hacked and I also remember he saved Ageha  but is there any chance he will fight?



I don't think so. I mean, it's possible since Shiner failed to properly intervene at the Neuro Tower, so maybe they'll send someone else over.


----------



## Cash (Sep 12, 2010)

lol yea he did make him sound like a pedo


----------



## Gabe (Sep 12, 2010)

good chapter wonder what mirokus real plan is he seems to have expect the fight to gather the psi energy. wonder if this allows something more powerful to appear. kagetora was awesome in this chapter and i don't think matsuri will defeat grana i don't want to see him lose he is to cool to die.


----------



## Harihara (Sep 12, 2010)

personally since I don't want to see either lose I hope Matsuri Vs Grana gets interrupted or is a draw..mostly for Matsuri's sake then Grana's I guess.


----------



## Cash (Sep 12, 2010)

Matsuri vs Grana on some DBZ looking ish


----------



## Sorin (Sep 12, 2010)

just finshed the whole 134 chapters in 3 days and the only thing i can say is that *THIS MANGA IS FUCKIN' AWESOME*.


----------



## Cash (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorin said:


> just finshed the whole 134 chapters in 3 days and the only thing i can say is that *THIS MANGA IS FUCKIN' AWESOME*.



you'd be correct about that sir . Dont think I could read that many chapters in 3 days. My eyes would bleed.


----------



## Blade (Sep 12, 2010)

Chapter was awesome.


----------



## Farih (Sep 12, 2010)

Kagetora


----------



## Sorin (Sep 12, 2010)

Ganta said:


> you'd be correct about that sir . Dont think I could read that many chapters in 3 days. My eyes would bleed.





lol.yeah...my eyes have dried out a few times but it was worth it.


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 12, 2010)

"Now shall I allow your strength to blossom to an even higher level than that...?"

Seems as if Oboro could still prove to be a wild card in this situation since he seems to have taken an interest in Kagetora.


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hat Hair said:


> "Now shall I allow your strength to blossom to an even higher level than that...?"
> 
> Seems as if Oboro could still prove to be a wild card in this situation since he seems to have taken an interest in Kagetora.




I was thinkin the same shit. Obo is turning into an Ohno, dude def got something up his sleeve.


Edit: Btw, CHAPTER WAS FUCKIN SWEET


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 12, 2010)

grana vs matsuri is too DBZish and regeneration doesnt suit Kagetora.. it was better when he was just damn tought. now Junas will cut him up and he will keep coming back regrowing limbs and shit?

not that badass anymore.

ah yeah, and Junas should use the shattering sword and the vibrating sword abilities from before.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Sep 12, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> grana vs matsuri is too DBZish and regeneration doesnt suit Kagetora.. it was better when he was just damn tought. now Junas will cut him up and he will keep coming back regrowing limbs and shit?
> 
> not that badass anymore.
> 
> ah yeah, and Junas should use the shattering sword and the vibrating sword abilities from before.



Dunno what your talking about, it perfectly suits Kagetora. His fighting style has always been "i'll tank the attack so I can hit them with something even stronger." Now with regen he can do so with very little risk.

its totally badass

and again, a dbz-ish fight every once in a while isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 12, 2010)

It is quite DBZ-ish . Good thing I love Dragonball


----------



## Gabe (Sep 12, 2010)

what is wrong with it being DB-ish DB was great


----------



## Cash (Sep 13, 2010)

Nothing is wrong with it. It was great. Now if Matsuri starts screaming and powering up for an entire chapter then we have a problem. Only allowed if its a sexy moan and she has that "I want cock" look on her face


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 13, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Dunno what your talking about, it perfectly suits Kagetora. His fighting style has always been "i'll tank the attack so I can hit them with something even stronger." Now with regen he can do so with very little risk.
> 
> its totally badass
> 
> and again, a dbz-ish fight every once in a while isn't a bad thing.



don't worry, ten kell doesn't like this manga, he like the shoujo spin off where oboro is the main character. 

Its sad cause this manga is either ending soon in an epic flash of glory or starting season 2 of batshit crazy.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 13, 2010)

I for one hope it's season 2 of batshit crazy


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 13, 2010)

I hope this manga ends soon.

I dont want to see it deteriorate like Eyesheild 21


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 13, 2010)

if I want DBZish fights I would read DBZ, Psyren was smarter and more original than that...flying around shooting lasers and every third page is a bigass explosion.

thanks god not every fight is like this and the moment Matsuri had that Saiyan powerup previous chapter I knew what to expect. hope Grana will go down soon so Matsuri can keep her DBZ shit to herself and we can see more fights like Amamiya VS Shiner or Vigo VS Shao.

and Kagetora tanking attacks cause he is tought was badass. tanking attacks cause he has some cheap healing ability which would suit someone as gay as Oboro is not and doesnt suit him at all.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 13, 2010)

He likes the shoujo version.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah, we got it, you are a hilarious guy.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 14, 2010)

I just started readin Psyren, there were some things that made me remember Hunter x Hunter.
Im at Ch.18 so far I love this, them trying to solve the mystery aroung Nemesis Q and 
the fate of their future is quite interesting. The chara design is cool, looks kinda like Bleach.

Is the plot gonna change later on, or is it gonna continue with them going to the future 
and to to present until their cards reach zero? Not that I don't like how it is now, but I
love plot twists ^^ don't want spoilers x) . Im glad to have found this *continue to read*


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 14, 2010)

The plots gonna twist alright


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 14, 2010)

The latest rankings (early this week) show Psyren second from the bottom. Psyren ending sometime this year seems likely to me. Although it's managed to survive three years already.

Well, if this is hypothetically the last arc how do you think it would end? Personally I think it would end with the drifters being stuck in the future (Lady Nemesis dies or something) basically they can't stop the present world from being screwed but they can save Psyren-world.


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2010)

Better be this the last arc.

But i hope to end this in an awesome way.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It would be epic for Ageha to sacrifice himself with an epic way in order to save the world. That would make him a hero.
I hope not another cliche ending. It must be a different one.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> The latest rankings (early this week) show Psyren second from the bottom.



That's pretty sad considering some of the other manga in that list.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 14, 2010)

Zaru said:


> That's pretty sad considering some of the other manga in that list.



They have to like the volume sales, but those numbers weren't that awesome either. I mean if beezelbub got an anime where the hell is Psyren's? You'd think an anime of these great fights would really help.


----------



## Penance (Sep 14, 2010)

Last chapter was greatness...


----------



## Blinky (Sep 14, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> The latest rankings (early this week) show Psyren second from the bottom.



Oh come on... It's only just above SWOT ?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 14, 2010)

The chapter that was ranked was 127, which is the first chapter of the current arc. I'm really in disbelief that chapter ranked _so_ low.  I really do hope the author gets another chance to do another series later on.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 14, 2010)

fairytale has an anime.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 14, 2010)

Fairytale might be made of fail to some, but it sells a lot. I dropped the series when I reached the part where the Protagonist was fighting a yeti or giant snow monkey.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 14, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Fairytale might be made of fail to some, but it sells a lot. I dropped the series when I reached the part where the Protagonist was fighting a yeti or giant snow monkey.



you sure you aren't talking about one piece...aww well its all the same now anyway.

Ultimately the problem i'm pointing out is the celebration of mediocrity. its fueling the manga industry right now. already taken over anime, i mean in what sane universe does giant automated robots is closely associated to crying teenagers and bishes....


----------



## Robin (Sep 14, 2010)

Wuzzman, I don't get what universe are you from? Could you give examples that you consider worthy? Just not sure where you're coming from.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 14, 2010)

Nico Robin said:


> Wuzzman, I don't get what universe are you from? Could you give examples that you consider worthy? Just not sure where you're coming from.



using anime as an example how we gotten anything like cowboy bebop? or trigun? whatever happen to those anime? Or going pure shounen what can be considered a classic next to yu yu hakusho? Hell 10 years later DBZ still holds up. Whatever happened to the days of anime like rounin kenshin or full metal alchemist? Hell I respect full metal even more when i realized that entire series past episode 5 was filler. what would inspire the gar in boys like Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. Hell even the not all not stuff like fate night stay added to the industry more than it devolved it. Of course we had plenty of popular crap hyped by bishie boys and pretentious plot lines if they had one in the first place, but can anyone tell me what came out in 2004 that was interesting?

damn i have to re-watch a lot of series since i'm blanking on names lolz.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 14, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *The latest rankings (early this week) show Psyren second from the bottom. Psyren ending sometime this year seems likely to me. Although it's managed to survive three years already.*
> 
> Well, if this is hypothetically the last arc how do you think it would end? Personally I think it would end with the drifters being stuck in the future (Lady Nemesis dies or something) basically they can't stop the present world from being screwed but they can save Psyren-world.



it sucks that it is always at the bottom wonder why the Japanese do not like Psyren. it seems the manga may end soon with the poor rankings all the time. maybe the author could put Psyren in another magazine either making it monthly or it coming out on the same one as fairy tail and airgear magazine.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 14, 2010)

It could possibly end up in Jump square like D.gray-man but it's not gonna go to another company.


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Yo guys tbqh, Psyren really hasnt brought anything particularly new compared to the leading manga. Its an awesome manga but its one that will easily and most probably be 4gotten after it ends. I think it lasted so long b/c there was always a chance the author could do rewrites and shit considering the past/future arcs but as it continued, it didnt meet new standards. The art is mediocre, it honestly looks like Kubo draws this in his spare time and the one of the main reasons why its not doing so good is because of its unoriginal main characters. 

I can honestly relate most of the main characters to Bleach's off the top of my head. Think abt it, Ageha is obviously Ichigo, Amamiya is Rukia, Hiryuu is Chad, Tatsuo is a failfag attempt at Ishida. Kabuto and Oboro are the only interesting ones. Hell the fuckin elmore kids should be the main characters cuz theyre hella funny and more interesting than most of the leads here. Even Matsuri and Kagetora, as badazz as they are, is basically the equivalent of Kukaku Shiba in Yoruichi's place as mentor and Kenpachi with shades. 

And we all know the suspense of the manga (Nemesis Q, FV, and Psyren origins) were all definitely revealed in what 30 chapters or so. It just couldnt keep up with the ovverwhelming competition it was stacked against. 

Though I hope it does get to leave SJ cuz this isnt a good place for it. But if it does end soon, Im hoping it goes out with a hella bang.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 14, 2010)

where is my get a bitch out with my shotgun smilely. 

ok rage over. i really hope he was joking but if he wasn't...oh well. i'm losing my love for the medium time to back to reading novels.


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 14, 2010)

no need to rage bro im just providing you with the most probable reason why Psyren always does so shitty in SJ. Still badazz manga nonetheless just not mainstream enough.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 14, 2010)

Being in SJ is pretty mainstream


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Being in SJ is pretty mainstream



Which is why is not doing so hot. Mainstream Japs dont wanna see some shit like this, something ppl from Western world thinks is the fuckin ish. Thats just how shit goes sumtimes, its regrettable but cant rly do nothin abt it.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 14, 2010)

I think Big-O was the same way. It wasn't popular in japan but was big in the states.

Are there any spoilers yet? I think Bleach and Naruto spoilers are already out.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 14, 2010)

I see Waveblade maybe he has something for us .


----------



## Jugger (Sep 15, 2010)

I don´t think that jump will cannel psyren until it sees how it fares out side japan.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Untranslated Spoilers_ 



672 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/15(水) 17:34:26 ID:Gj+qD2IV0
    ＣＡＬＬ，１３５　”羊、狼 ”


    ミスラの前に
    ヴィーゴ、
    為す術無く・・・！？

    右腕が崩れ落ちるキセ・・・
    ミスラ『元気だね・・・　いいの？　体無くなっちゃうよ？』
    キセ『魂は・・・不滅・・・！』

    キセ『い・・・生き埋めになれ・・・』

    ミスラ『キミは　まだ根本的に誤解しているようだね　ボクの強さを』
    キセ『！！』

    キセ・・・イルミナに指を突っ込まれる・・・
    キセ『かぁ・・・！！』

    キセ『・・・・・・・・・！！』
    ミスラ『イルミナの技術をキミ達に与えたのはこのボクだ　何も分からないキミ達にね　キミはボクに勝てない』

    シャオ《マリー！！！マリー！！！》
    マリー『！！』

    マリー《シャオ君！！！》
    シャオ『いた！！　こっちです！』
    カブト『他の住民達もそこに？』
    シャオ『いいえ交信はありません・・・　でも必ず探し出す！！』

    マリー『柱が壊れてる・・・！　私も力が使えるようになってるんだ・・・！』
    キセ『逃げろマリー・・・　もう・・・　止められん・・・』
    マリー『あなたは・・・！　どうして私の為に・・・！？』
    キセ『お前が・・・　馬鹿だからだ・・・』

    キセ『明日殺すと言った俺に・・・　家族はいるのか・・・　守る人間はいないのかと・・・　逆に気遣う馬鹿だからだ・・・』

    涙ぐむマリー・・・
    キセ『じゃあ・・・な・・・　マリー・・・』

    ミスラ『無駄に死んだね』

    マリーのテレキネシス・・・片手で軽く防ぐミスラ・・・
    マリー『なんで・・・！！　なんで争わなきゃ生きていけないの・・・！！　世界を壊してまであなた達は何が欲しいの！？　こんな世界で・・・　誰が幸せになるの・・・！！』

    ミスラ『能力がある者が生き　能力のなき者は死ぬ・・・　それが弥勒の願う世界だよ』

    ミスラ『弥勒はそれを願った　・・・ボクはその声を聞いたんだよ』



673 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/15(水) 17:35:20 ID:Gj+qD2IV0
    右手から巨大な種を出し・・・弥勒の回想・・・
    ミスラ《やあ・・・　はじめまして》
    弥勒『！！　キミは・・・誰だ？』
    ミスラ《ボクは　ミスラ・・・　キミと同じ能力を持つ者さ》《ずっと仲間を探してた》《ボクと話をしよう》

    ロンゲ研究員『ここ数ヶ月　ずっとあの調子なんです』
    ジジイ研究員『とうとうコイツも使い物にならなくなったか　処分することも考えねばな』
    ロンゲ研究員『・・・・・・！！』

    弥勒『何故僕たちがこんな目に遭わなきゃならないんだ』
    ミスラ《・・・そうだね　こんな世界間違ってる》《ボクの体が弱くなければキミを助けにいけるのに》《でも大丈夫》《いつかきっと自由になれる機会が訪れる》

    ミスラ『ボクには分かるんだ　この星の未来が』

    弥勒《最近毎晩同じ夢を見る》
    ミスラ《・・・夢？　聞かせてよ》

    弥勒『僕は光る草原で仲間と暮らす一匹の羊なんだ』

    [仲間は皆白い毛皮で僕だけが黒かった][そんな僕を皆気味悪がって僕を避けた][あるとき光の届かない闇の奥に][一匹の漆黒の狼を僕だけが見つけた]

    狼《やあそこにいたのか　今からそちらに行くよ》《鳴き声をあげて俺を喚でくれないか》《お前の声を頼りに闇の中を走っていくから・・・》《大丈夫食べるのは白いのだけだ・・・　白いのだけ・・・お前は喰わん》

    [何故だろう絶対的な死の恐怖を目の前に夢の中の僕はー][躊躇なく][鳴き声をあげ][彼を喚び][いつのまにか　僕も狼に変わっていたんだ]

    ミスラ《じゃあ本当に喚んでみようよ》
    弥勒『・・・・・・！！』
    ミスラ『深い深い闇の向こうから　その狼を』

    弥勒『生命の樹』

    祭『何だ！！！　一体何を始めるつもりだ！？』
    グラナ『弥勒・・・！！』

    マリー『あ・・・！！』

    シャオ『マリー！！！』

    ミスラ『始まったね』

    弥勒の後ろで暴王を構えるアゲハ・・・

    弥勒が世界を変えんとす、その時・・・
    アゲハ、来る！？






*Spoiler*: __ 



Shao has finally reached Marie? And there appears to be a Mithra flashback to when Miroku was still locked up. This manga is moving really fast now .

Vigo is dead I believe.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 15, 2010)

Psyren is on bottom again, with Swot


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler translation_ 



Trans! Trans! (Stop being hyper...)

ミスラの前に
ヴィーゴ、
為す術無く・・・！？
In front of Mithura, all skills Vigo has turned to naught...!?

右腕が崩れ落ちるキセ・・・
ミスラ『元気だね・・・　いいの？　体無くなっちゃうよ？』
キセ『魂は・・・不滅・・・！』
キセ『い・・・生き埋めになれ・・・』
Vigo's right arm crumbling...
Mithura : You look like you're in great spirits don't you... Are you sure you want to go on? Tour body will disappear!?
Vigo : My souls..... won't destruct...!
Vigo : Part... of me is buried...

ミスラ『キミは　まだ根本的に誤解しているようだね　ボクの強さを』
キセ『！！』
Mithura : You made a fundamental error - about my strength!
Vigo : !!

キセ・・・イルミナに指を突っ込まれる・・・
キセ『かぁ・・・！！』
Mithura poked Vigo'sIllumina...
Kise : Kaa...!!

キセ『・・・・・・・・・！！』
ミスラ『イルミナの技術をキミ達に与えたのはこのボクだ　何も分からないキミ達にね　キミはボクに勝てない』
Vigo : .........!
Mithura : I'm the one who bethrothed all of you the Illumina Technology, you're the one who knows nothing! There's no way you'll win!

シャオ《マリー！！！マリー！！！》
マリー『！！』
Shao : (Marie!!! Marie!!!)
Marie : !!

マリー《シャオ君！！！》
シャオ『いた！！　こっちです！』
カブト『他の住民達もそこに？』
シャオ『いいえ交信はありません・・・　でも必ず探し出す！！』
Marie : (Shao kun!!!)
Shao : (Here! (She's) over there!)
Kabuto : Others captured from Root with her?
Shao : No, no prescence felt from them.... But we'll find them!!

マリー『柱が壊れてる・・・！　私も力が使えるようになってるんだ・・・！』
キセ『逃げろマリー・・・　もう・・・　止められん・・・』
マリー『あなたは・・・！　どうして私の為に・・・！？』
キセ『お前が・・・　馬鹿だからだ・・・』
Marie : The poles have crumbled...! I can use my powers now...!
Vigo : Just run Marie.... She.... can't be stopped...
Marie : But you...! Why did you have to do with for me...!?
Vigo : Because... You're an idiot...

キセ『明日殺すと言った俺に・・・　家族はいるのか・・・　守る人間はいないのかと・・・　逆に気遣う馬鹿だからだ・・・』
Vigo : Why did you have to ask me.... if I have family.... or someone I want to protect..... when I told you I'll kill you tomorrow...! ...You made me want to get concerned about you...

涙ぐむマリー・・・
キセ『じゃあ・・・な・・・　マリー・・・』
Marie, eyes with tears...
Vigo : Good...bye, ...Marie...

ミスラ『無駄に死んだね』
Mithura : You've died for nothing.

マリーのテレキネシス・・・片手で軽く防ぐミスラ・・・
マリー『なんで・・・！！　なんで争わなきゃ生きていけないの・・・！！　世界を壊してまであなた達は何が欲しいの！？　こんな世界で・・・　誰が幸せになるの・・・！！』
Marie attacked with her Telekinesis... which Mithura easily blocked single handedly...
Marie : Why...!! Why do you have to fight and hurt like this...!! What do you all want to achieve by ruining this world!! No one can live happily in a world like this...!!

ミスラ『能力がある者が生き　能力のなき者は死ぬ・・・　それが弥勒の願う世界だよ』

ミスラ『弥勒はそれを願った　・・・ボクはその声を聞いたんだよ』
Mithura : Those with the powers will live, those without will perish... This is the just world Miroku wished for -
Mithura : He wished for this world.... And I listened to his wish!


673 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/15(水) 17:35:20 ID:Gj+qD2IV0
右手から巨大な種を出し・・・弥勒の回想・・・
ミスラ《やあ・・・　はじめまして》
弥勒『！！　キミは・・・誰だ？』
ミスラ《ボクは　ミスラ・・・　キミと同じ能力を持つ者さ》《ずっと仲間を探してた》《ボクと話をしよう》
Miroku's flashback... A huge seed developing from his right hand....
Mithura : (Hey... Nice to meet you!)
Miroku : (!! Who... are you?)
Mithura : (I'm Mithura... Someone who has the power like you!) (I've been searching for a confederate for so long) (Let's talk with me?)

ロンゲ研究員『ここ数ヶ月　ずっとあの調子なんです』
ジジイ研究員『とうとうコイツも使い物にならなくなったか　処分することも考えねばな』
ロンゲ研究員『・・・・・・！！』
Researcher : He's been in this state for a few months.
Older researcher : Finally, he broke down and tuned unusable as well! Let's consider terminating this specimen.
Researcher : ......!!
(Note : Spoiler didn't say if researcher was Iba.)

弥勒『何故僕たちがこんな目に遭わなきゃならないんだ』
ミスラ《・・・そうだね　こんな世界間違ってる》《ボクの体が弱くなければキミを助けにいけるのに》《でも大丈夫》《いつかきっと自由になれる機会が訪れる》
Miroku : Why did I have to meet such misfortune!
Mithura : (....Right, the world is wrong!) (I would have helped you if I;m not in this weak body - ) (But you'll be alright!) (Freedom will find you!)

ミスラ『ボクには分かるんだ　この星の未来が』
Mithura : (Because I already know the fate of this planet!)

弥勒《最近毎晩同じ夢を見る》
ミスラ《・・・夢？　聞かせてよ》
Miroku : (Lately I've the same dreams every night.)
Mithura : (....Dream? Let's hear from you.)

弥勒『僕は光る草原で仲間と暮らす一匹の羊なんだ』
[仲間は皆白い毛皮で僕だけが黒かった][そんな僕を皆気味悪がって僕を避けた][あるとき光の届かない闇の奥に][一匹の漆黒の狼を僕だけが見つけた]

Miroku : (That's I'm a sheep living on a vast plain...)
(Everyone else had white fur and I'm not only black sheep, and all other sheeps avoided me like plague... Then one day I saw a black wolf in the land on bleak despair - )

狼《やあそこにいたのか　今からそちらに行くよ》《鳴き声をあげて俺を喚でくれないか》《お前の声を頼りに闇の中を走っていくから・・・》《大丈夫食べるのは白いのだけだ・・・　白いのだけ・・・お前は喰わん》
Wolf : Hey, you're around here! I'm coming to your side! I've running through the dark to here relying only on your call...! Don't be scared, I'm eating only the white sheeps... White ones only.... Not you!

[何故だろう絶対的な死の恐怖を目の前に夢の中の僕はー][躊躇なく][鳴き声をあげ][彼を喚び][いつのまにか　僕も狼に変わっていたんだ]
Miroku : (Then for some unknown reasons, I, who was carried away by the terror of death - ) (I, without hesitation, wailed out) (For the wolf) (Then before I realized it) (I turned into a wolf too)

ミスラ《じゃあ本当に喚んでみようよ》
弥勒『・・・・・・！！』
ミスラ『深い深い闇の向こうから　その狼を』
Mithura : Why, then called it out!
Miroku : ......!!
Mithura : Try calling out for the wolf that is still waiting at the deep, deep darkness!

弥勒『生命の樹』
Miroku : Tree of Life.

祭『何だ！！！　一体何を始めるつもりだ！？』
グラナ『弥勒・・・！！』
Matsuri : What is this!!! What is happening here!?
Grana : Miroku...!!

マリー『あ・・・！！』
Marie : Ah...!!
シャオ『マリー！！！』

ミスラ『始まったね』
Shao : Marie!!!
Mithura : This is the start!

弥勒の後ろで暴王を構えるアゲハ・・・
But behind Miroku was Ageha posing for attack with Melchsee...

弥勒が世界を変えんとす、その時・・・
アゲハ、来る！？
Just when Miroku is changing the fate of this world, comes.... Ageha!?


Note :
1. Perhaps just like I called it a few weeks ago....! That MITHURA CHOSE MIROKU, not the other way round we thought it was! Mithura was the one with plan and Miroku was in effect just influenced by her and executed as her wish!!
2. The spoiler.... hey someone from 2ch pls do tell me what the scene looked like at the last 2 pages... We can't wait... X_X
3. Hey, nice that Ageha arrived but how on Earth can he pawn Miroku!
4. Trans - I was thinking about Marie's like to Mithura just how "...But how on earth can anyone find happiness in this ruined world..." etc but then I realized the weird pun and I shove the line aside. =P
5. Marie.... just run Marie..... O_O;




Just wow.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so virgo died and it looks like mithura gave miroku the ideas and plan he has. wonder what their goal is and if ageha even with nova is any match for him. i doubt he will be nova will have to be an extreme power boost for ageha he had trouble with junas who was a 2nd star commander.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Damn, that Mihura chick has some serious power. And it seems Miroku is about to start some shit as well.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



RUN MARIE YOU STUPID BITCH


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh Damn shit just hit the fan and pierced the fuckin roof.  

Misura's sexy ass handed out bitchslaps 2 any1 who steps to her  

and as I said b4, Im not looking forward to Ageha's fight especially if hes gonna win b/c in no way hell he should.


----------



## Harihara (Sep 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> RUN MARIE YOU STUPID BITCH




*Spoiler*: __ 



  I was thinking the same thing, but atleast Shao found her, not like that'll help much at the moment..but oh well


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Marie now has vital information about Miroku and Mithra. She just needs to survive and hope Mithra doesn't do a Nemesis Q thing on her to prevent her from speaking.


----------



## Penance (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Marie might be Orochi-mitrha's new body...


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

It better not get cancelled before Kabuto does anything


----------



## Penance (Sep 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> It better not get cancelled before Kabuto does anything




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's about to attack the alien chick...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> It better not get cancelled before Kabuto does anything



he already did something good buy betting the guy in delboros group


----------



## Farih (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Marie gets beat up in front of Shao, we might get ShaoRage...I fucking better get that before this series ends


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lets remember that Miroku beat grana by the virtue of prep time. Also agetha has an anti-psy ability that was only between by pure raw power.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We already know that Lady Q is able to see what's going on and she already made contact with Ageha, leaving one to assume she _is_ watching what's going on at Astra Naval. I expect Lady Q to appear before Ageha and Miroku next chapter.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Sep 16, 2010)

I can't believe am saying this but am worried for psyren, really worried.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Very big pictures


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 17, 2010)

Damn, can't rep you.

Whoa, the art looks gorgeous!


*Spoiler*: _Images Resized_ 



















*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



Bye, Vigo.   I find it odd the author used a spread to show Ageha behind Miroku. He never uses up that much space for one panel. I think the art looks a lot better because of the few panels on pages.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Penance (Sep 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I never even noticed that Mithra was wearing a skirt.  Trying to take her body for one last good spin?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



God, she was really flat chested back then.


----------



## Farih (Sep 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vigoooooooooo 

Though I can't help but think his death was similar to Ulquiorra's...Just a lot better.  And Misura makes me question my sexuality


----------



## Ripcat (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't read much manga but i read the first chapter and im hooked , although how do you guys figure out how to pronounce anime characters names? without hearing it being said, cause every time i read Ageha i always think egg head for some reason.

Either way im a fan of this manga


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sexy bitch is SEXY and owning ni99as left and right 
Miroku betta not disappoint, i dnt want a onesided battle, unless its by him


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2010)

Miroku confrontation seems about to begin.


----------



## Farih (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder if this is one of the last times we'll get to see Ageha fight...


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the sites to get the chapters, im now at Ch.86 and this is getting better everytime ^^


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been hearing rumours that Keishou scans dropped Psyren 

At least Muda is still doing at the time of this writing 

plays 

Scans out.

EDIT: heads up there is a mistake in dialogue on page 10-it's the dialogue from page 9.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2010)

Why everyone are so obsessed with Vigo, i never liked him tbh


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Sep 19, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Why everyone are so obsessed with Vigo, i never liked him tbh



Probably because he has a cool design, cool powers, and his fight with Shao was one of the best in the manga.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2010)

I find him as a paranoid emo  but oh well.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 19, 2010)

How the hell is he emo?

I think of him more as psychopathic artist with a stutter myself 

Anyone else wondering where Amamiya is now?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 19, 2010)

I know Ageha just finished training and all that jazz but I still have a bad feeling he's gonna get wrecked.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 19, 2010)

now that was an awesome chapter. loved the part with the wolf and sheep and Vigo was a real man. now shit seems to hit the fan, wonder whats next..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2010)

Random Member said:


> I know Ageha just finished training and all that jazz but I still have a bad feeling he's gonna get wrecked.


Then im the only one seeing Ageha dominating him with Nova, until Mithra comes and saves Miroku's ass


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 19, 2010)

so wtf is Wise council? more aliens?

cause Mithra looks like the only one..


----------



## Yak (Sep 19, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Why everyone are so obsessed with Vigo, i never liked him tbh



Because he is a misunderstood artistic genius with heart? <3 
Requiescat in pacem, Kiise Eiji 


I'm calling it now - Future Marie who has now discovered that Vigo geniuinely had something going for her suffers from pangs of guilt and tells Ageha to tell Present Marie to try and convince Vigo into becoming a good guy, thus adding him to the Ageha - team.

IT FITS TOGETHER PERFECTLY, just like my Dholaki theory  



Oh my, why am I even trying


----------



## Wrath (Sep 19, 2010)

Ripcat said:


> I don't read much manga but i read the first chapter and im hooked , although how do you guys figure out how to pronounce anime characters names? without hearing it being said, cause every time i read Ageha i always think egg head for some reason.
> 
> Either way im a fan of this manga


Well, I can give you a simplified method. Not perfect but it'll give you a good idea of the right sound.

Basically there are only five vowel sounds. A I U E O. In English those sound like Ah Ee Ooh Eh and Oh. If you see the name "Ageha" you can split it into three syllables: A-ge-ha.

Other character names split like this:

A-ma-mi-ya
Ka-bu-to
O-bo-ro
Mi-ro-ku
Ka-ge-to-ra
Etc.


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Random Member said:


> I know Ageha just finished training and all that jazz but I still have a bad feeling he's gonna get wrecked.




Im hoping jhe does tbh, cuz he shouldnt be on Miroku's lvl neway even with Nova so Im hoping Nemisis Q shows up and then we'll have a helluva battle.


----------



## Farih (Sep 19, 2010)

Yak said:


> Because he is a misunderstood artistic genius with heart? <3
> Requiescat in pacem, Kiise Eiji
> 
> 
> ...



OMG THE RAGE WE WILL SEE FROM SHAO IF THAT HAPPENS 

  I enjoy that theory very much


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 19, 2010)

yeah, Nemesis Q will hit Mithra and Miroku with her wheelchair..

she is not a fighter.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 19, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> yeah, Nemesis Q will hit Mithra and Miroku with her wheelchair..
> 
> she is not a fighter.



She'll cuss them out and hurt their feelings. That is how she will fight


----------



## Yak (Sep 19, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> yeah, Nemesis Q will hit Mithra and Miroku with her wheelchair..
> 
> she is not a fighter.



What are you going to do when a wheelchair hits you with a psi-amped speed of 300 miles per hour? You gonna do nothing you gon-- nah, that meme's old and boring. :>


She's still going to play a role in all this tho, I bet.



If Psyren ever gets an anime and Vigo dies in it, they better have Imogen Heap's "Hide and Seek" playing for his death scene 

MMMM WATCHA SAAAY
MMM THAT YOU ONLY MEANT WELL
WELL OF COURSE YOU DID
MMMM WATCHA SAAAY
MMM THAT ITS ALL FOR THE BEST
MMM OF COURSE IT IS 

  why do all the awesome side characters I love die


----------



## Blinky (Sep 19, 2010)

I really liked that dream for some reason .


----------



## Yak (Sep 19, 2010)

Second panel? Awww yeah, Vigo's got to tap some fine tighs before he went out with a blast. It's all you can wish for in a death - dying for the girl you love in an epic all-out battle all while touching some superhot demi-god chick. FUCK he's awesome, even from beyond the grave :ho

That panel almost makes it look like he's hitting and dancing at her like in a club  Someone add strobo lights and some fine bass drum


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 19, 2010)

Vigo is a cool character now that I think about it.  All in all I'm liking the final battle, although I was at first not liking it all that much.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2010)

well ageha is not there to win but to get info from miroku where he is in the past. they will have a good fight in the future but i am sure miroku will win out but ageha will get the info and fight him again in the past.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Psyren 136 Translation_ 





			
				hai_Priesty said:
			
		

> ＣＡＬＬ，１３６　”姉弟 ”
> Call 136 : Siblings (The Japanese meaning is (older) sister and brother)
> アゲハ、
> 遂に
> ...








*Spoiler*: __ 



As predicted, 07 appeared. Next chapter Mithra will appear before shao in Marie's body and then he'll rage. I expect someone to interrupted Ageha and Miroku's fight


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2010)

chapter sounds good 
*Spoiler*: __ 



so ageha is getting control by his anger and he turned black?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 22, 2010)

Im at Ch.135 finally caught up with you guys, im sad for Vigo I really started
to like him more even if he was a Killer Art Maniac. First time I like a crazy bad
guy but he started to get feelings for Marie ;_;. So it seems most of the Star
Commanders are dead now. So if I get this right this is how it looks for now:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*First Future*

#1 Grana (Eyepatch dude) -Alive-
#2 Junas (Sword dude) -Alive-
#3 Shiner (Teleporter Dude) -Alive-
#4 Caprico (Kid in charge of Tavoo research or something) -Alive-
#5 Dholaki (Exploding dude, Dead) -Dead-

*Second Future*

#1 Grana (Eyepatch dude) -Alive and Awesome-
#2 Junas (Sword dude) -Alive / rematch with Kagetora-
#3 Uranus (Deep Freeze Gunner Ice dude) -Got Killed damn he was cool-
#4 Shiner (Teleporter Dude) -Dead ! What a way to die he didn't get to fight-
#5 Vigo (Diver long arms dude) -Dead ;_;, poor him got killed by the sexy Alien-
#6 Caprico (Drawing Monster girl) -Alove Fighting alongside Junas-




Looks like Ageha will fight with Miroku now, he is gonna get his ass kicked by
Miroku that im sure  . I guess Grana, Junas and caprico are not gonna 
finish their fight's cause Miroku is about to do something (stage 2 maybe).
I don't think Psyren is gonna end soon, theres still so much stuff they need
to figure out and do like: Find a way to bring Tatsuo and Oboro back to the
 present, the asteroid Uroboros, Grigori Project, the Wise Counsil members are
still unknow apart from Asura(Mithra) and stop Wise in the past too.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



after reading the spoilers i think ageha will find a way to beat miroku.  MD seems to have changed With NOVA turning Ageha black


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 22, 2010)

Ive been wondering some time now, did the Visual Novel for psyren get released?
Cause it was supposed to come out September if I remember and also does it 
take long to translate? Cause I've never read a visual novel before, but im gonna
do it for the first time for Psyren, cause it's gonna show lots of interesting things ^^.

Ah yeah one more thing anyone got a screen/pic of the Psyren Cards that were
suppose to be given for some winner of a contest from Shonen Jump. I would love to see the cards *-*


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 decent chapter, atleast we got info on why 07 isnt with Miroku. I still think Miroku will oneshot Ageha and continue "Just as planned"


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Why hello dark side MD Nova hopefully you are controllable.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 23, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



that looks cool but ageha looks like he turned into a monster or alien when he let MD take over him


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ageha is the center of a universe.  It's a good design. Melchsee orbs circling Ageha while Melchesee planetary-like rings hover over his head like a halo. 

Another splash page. I wonder if his editor told him to stop trying to cram so much into one chapter. Not much happened in this chapter compared to recent chapters.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy crap he looks badass


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 23, 2010)

ageha's new form... HNNGGG


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 23, 2010)

Chapter out yet?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



So this is Nova Melchsee in its raw form? He's gonna strain mind like he did in the fight against Tatsuo. I wonder how long he'll last until he collapses? Anyway, I can't wait till next week. I wanna see what Ageha looks like up close.


----------



## Robin (Sep 23, 2010)

*tries not to think of Nova AgehaxDark Amamiya*


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 23, 2010)

*Fails miserably*


----------



## Penance (Sep 23, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niiiiiiiice...


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2010)

'Dark' Ageha seems badass.


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Look at Ageha trying 2 bring SEXY BACK, in black fucking gangsta


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 25, 2010)

[RAW]Psyren 136

Now I wish the revealing of Amamiya's nova was a cliffhanger on a splash page.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 25, 2010)

Interesting thing about Ageha's Nova:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't believe the end result we see was what was planned. He was doing normal Nova before. Then his emotions took over, his unique ps powersi have always been fuelled by emotions.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 25, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Interesting thing about Ageha's Nova:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Most likely thats true, especially since the pics show him to have all the variations so far of MD running at once.

I think he is going to ask his questions and find out what he needs to know for the past in the upcoming chapters and with Nova he will have a fighting chance in the past as I don't think even with Nova he can do it now.


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2010)

Very good chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2010)

raws look good.


----------



## Penance (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah...great chapter...


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No shit ageha was flying


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 26, 2010)

Where are you guys reading this last chapter?


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 27, 2010)

Whens the chap coming out?!


----------



## jamjamstyle (Sep 27, 2010)

Chap released here


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2010)

So far that makes Ichigo, Rikuo and Ageha of the shounen protagonist that have put on a black attire in their transformations lately


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 27, 2010)

It looks more like Naruto's kyuubi transformation to me.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 27, 2010)

i like his transformation it does look like a bijuu transformation


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll hold my nut for the next chapter. RAGER KING?! I love this manga.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I feel a little more hopeful that Ageha can pull through here now. Only a little though.

And I don't know who Kiba is but that chat log at the end of the chapter made me lol. Poor guy.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2010)

The Raging King.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 28, 2010)

Someone just got thier berserk armor


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome chapter, ageha is in rage mode ! He is not in a good mood prepare yourself Miroku


----------



## Adagio (Sep 28, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Someone just got thier berserk armor



Hahah! This.. the epic comparison is well deserved


----------



## Wrath (Sep 28, 2010)

At long last we get the true Melchsee's Door out, as well. Going to devour Sephiroth.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2010)

i expect crazy rampage.

Ageha decided to take down the friend for real.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, The transformation looked cool, just like a demon  .Miroku is screwed


----------



## Moon (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the transformation, looks great, but Ageha got so pissed off about something that was really minor. A bit lame if this really is an unintended out-of-control state. Miroku just made a basic bad-guy comment, it's a classic case of u mad bro. 

Story is getting rushed a tad due to the falling Japan popularity I guess so maybe in the original plan someone was going to die to cause Ageha to go berserk.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Sep 28, 2010)

Was listening to the famous FF8 intro song and when the transformation hit song went into climax. Damn really want to see what is going to happen next chapter!! 

Do agree that for a rage transformation the reason for rage was rather dull.. If it is because they are preparing to end it then I am fine with it.. Wouldnt want to have it end without an ending

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eSrBMsIw3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Moon said:


> I like the transformation, looks great, but Ageha got so pissed off about something that was really minor. A bit lame if this really is an unintended out-of-control state. Miroku just made a basic bad-guy comment, it's a classic case of u mad bro.



I agree but other than that chapter was hella fye. I mean goddamn how big is that gigantic sephirot tree Miroku summoned outta fuckin nowhere. And goin black is always the answer Ageha.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2010)

Miroku: DIE SISTERZ!!!!!!!!!! 

Ageha: I SVE U!!!!!!!!

Amagi's Sister: lulz, you didn't need to save me.

Miroku: I KEEL U AGEHA!!!!!!

Ageha: WAT THE FUCK DID U SAY???

*RAGEMODE ACTIVATE*

lol u mad?


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats how Ageha roles. Full of Leroy.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 29, 2010)

Spoilers ho!


*Spoiler*: __ 



137 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/29(水) 17:11:17 IDNFjLzUk0
    ＣＡＬＬ，１３７　”太陽と月 ”

    アゲハ、今、
    暴王に染まる！！

    弥勒（・・・・・・－－－なんだ　あの力は・・・）

    手のひらから複数の棒王・・・
    弥勒『！！』
    雨宮『嘘・・・！！』
    アゲハ《”流星”》
    弥勒『！！！』
    雨宮『なんて力・・・！！』

    雨宮（思念体になることで暴王の真の力が解放された・・・！！　あの暴王の月でさえまだ、力のほんの一部にすぎなかったなんて・・・！！）

    雨宮（夜科はあの時気付いていたんだ・・・　自分の中にまだ眠っているこの力を）

    雨宮『夜科の怒りが　嵐のような感情が心波でここまで伝わってくる・・・！！　駄目　夜科・・・！！　暴王に呑み込まれないで・・・！！』

    嵐のようなアゲハ・・・
    弥勒『クク・・・　まるで全てを奈落に葬る死の化身だな　全生命を操る俺と対極の星・・・　－－－太陽と月・・・！　お前と俺が再び巡り会ったのは宿命なのだ　太陽の光にに惹かれ・・・　月は真の力に目覚める！』
    アゲハ『！！』

    弥勒『だが俺は越えられぬ　これがこの新世界の頂点に立つ我が力　数多の生命を吸収し完成した万物創世の光ーーー　・・・これで終わりだ』

    弥勒『”生命の門”　開門』
    雨宮『夜科！！！』

    複数の暴王で抑えるアゲハ・・・
    弥勒『何だと・・・・・・！！』

    弥勒『・・・何故だ！？　それだけの力がありながら何故俺が理解できない？理解しようとしない・・・？』

    弥勒『力のないクズどもがわきまえず　争奪し全てを破壊するあの矛盾を抱えた世界に何の意味があった？　希望など無い・・・！何も気付かない愚か者共に巻き込まれ　ゆくゆく滅びゆくなら・・・』

    弥勒『一度この手で破壊し新しい世界として蘇るしかない！！正しい道はそれだけだ！！』

    アゲハ《ーーーお前が何を言おうと・・・》《俺はお前を理解する気はない》《正しい道と思うなら勝手に進め》《俺も俺の思う道を進むだけだ》《俺はお前を許さない》《ここで潰す》
    弥勒『ではさっさと死ね！！』

    襲い掛かるアゲハ・・・右手が弥勒の腹を貫く・・・
    雨宮『何・・・！？　天城弥勒の体が・・・！！！』（急速に力が失われていく）『もはや天戯弥勒の体はイルミナでもなく他者の生命エネルギーを吸い続け形を成していたんだわ　今・・・それが奪われ崩れていく・・・！』

    弥勒『ク・・・クク　まさか・・・な・・・　この俺が・・・　今日、この日に命尽きることになろうとは・・・　いや・・・これも運命・・・か』

    弥勒『少年・・・　俺がここで力尽きようと・・・　この世界は・・・俺を中心に廻るのだ・・・　もう・・・お前にコレを止める事は出来ない・・・』

    アゲハ『！！？　何・・・だ・・・！！　雨宮！！！』
    雨宮『マズい・・・　どんどん溢れていく・・・！！』

    落ちていく弥勒・・・
    弥勒『新しい生命が誕生する』

    アゲハの前に現れるミスラ・・・
    アゲハ『お前は・・・！？』
    ミスラ『よく働いてくれたね　天城弥勒』

    現れたミスラ！！
    その真意は・・・！？

Ageha pwns Mithra Miroku come around to say just as planned


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _137 Translation_ 



Call 137. "The Sun and The Moon"

Ageha has now been dyed in the colors of Melchsee

Miroku (.... -- What is that power...)

Ageha has numerous Melchsee's in his palm...
Miroku: !!
Amamiya: No way...!!
Ageha: Melchsee's Lance
Miroku: !!!
Amamiya: Such strength...!!

Amamiya (He's become a psychic projection so the true power of Melchsee's has been released...!! Even that Melchsee's Door is nothing more than a fraction of his power...!!

Amamiya (Yoshina realised it then... The power that was sleeping latent within him)

Amamiya: Yoshina's rage is being transmitted this far as trance waves as emotions akin to a storm...!! No, Yoshina...!! Don't get swallowed by Melchsee's...!!

Storm-like Ageha...
Miroku: Kuku... You're practically the embodiment of death that has been entombed in hell. You and I, who manipulates all life, we are like antipodal stars... -- The sun and the moon...! It was fate that we would meet again. The moon, attracted to the light of the sun... Awakens to his true power!
Ageha: !!

Miroku: However, I cannot be surpassed. This is my power; I who stand at the acme of this new world. The light of all creation, completed by the absorption of a multitude of lives--- ... This is the end

Miroku: "Door of Life", open!
Amamiya: Yoshina!!!

Ageha stops them with numerous Melchee's
Miroku: What the....!!

Miroku: .... Why!? Why are you, who have such power, unable to understand me? Why do you not try to understand me...?

Miroku: What meaning is there in a world of that contradicts itself, with powerless trash struggling and yet destroying everything because they do not understand? There is no hope....! If we are to slowly head towards destruction, surrounded by fools who do not realise anything...

Miroku: Then there is no choice but to destroy this world and resurrect a new world by this hand!! There is but one correct path!!

Ageha --I have no intention... Of even trying to understand what you are trying to say. You just go right ahead on that path you think is correct. And I'll go ahead on the one I think is right. I won't forgive you. I'll destroy you right here
Miroku: Then die this instant!!

Ageha attacks... His right hand pierces Miroku's abdomen..
Amamiya: What...!? Amagi Miroku's body is....!!!
(losing strength quickly)
Amamiya: Amamiya Miroku's body is not made of Illumina, but formed of all the life energy he has absorbed from others. Now... It is crumbling because that energy is being sapped....!

Miroku: Ku... Kuku.. No... Way... How could I... Reach the end of my life today... No... Perhaps... This too is destiny...

Miroku: Boy... I have used up all my strength... This world... Revolves around me... You... Have no way of stopping this

Ageha: !!? What... the hell...!! Amamiya!!!!
Amamiya: This is bad... It's overflowing rapidly...!!

Miroku falls...
Miroku: A new life is born

Mithra appears before Ageha....
Ageha: You are...!?
Mithra: Good work back there, Amagi Miroku

Mithra has appeared!!
Her true intention is...!?


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2010)

Ageha pwned.

The end.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fight between ageha and miroku was too short. and wonder if mithra taken maries body already


----------



## Farih (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mithra appears??  In Marie's body????


----------



## Penance (Sep 29, 2010)

Oho...


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Miroku died in like 5 pages? 

surely this is proof that the author is trying to end the manga as soon as possible


----------



## Farih (Sep 29, 2010)

^ 


*Spoiler*: __ 



No, Marie reallyMithrabutlol is final villain


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 29, 2010)

So Pysren is almost over huh?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 29, 2010)

Based on the manga rankings and how it seems to be coming to a head yeah but I have my doubts as they still need to go back to the present and see if they can stop it from ever happening.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Side note Ageha didn't even bother to ask where he was in the past or how all this shit went down. Maybe Marie will tell them about her experience and Mithra will do the old this was my plan all along and explain it to the heroes before she kills them. Then they escape!


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2010)

How many chapters do you think until the end? around 20 or 30?


----------



## Moon (Sep 29, 2010)

At this rate it could end in 6 or 7.


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Goddammit Miroku got fodderized like fucking Yammy. What the hell shit is that. We only got one real fight with him then this shit happens. Fuck these japanese dudes dnt know a good manga when they see 1.


----------



## Farih (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's completely ridiculous.  I don't get what's not to love about this manga--it has really good plot, art, it has romance, rootable characters, a pretty decent amount of fanservice...I've read a ton of shounen and this is one of my favorite ones ever.  I don't understand why it consistently does so bad.

And it's not WSJ isn't letting the mangaka finish the storylines.  A chapter for the Miroku fight?  WTF??  




And...and...I never got to see ShaoRage


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 29, 2010)

I just hope the Mangaka is trolling us; hard.


----------



## Farih (Sep 29, 2010)

^ Me too...I'm really hoping Miroku pulls some sort of Aizen and reveals he's not quite dead yet.  If not, this is just ...


----------



## Heretic (Sep 29, 2010)

what site are you guys reading this on?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Sep 29, 2010)

Farih said:


> And...and...I never got to see ShaoRage




*Spoiler*: _dont lose hope_ 



I'm pretty sure Mithra took Marie's body

if that doesnt cause Shaorage NOTHING will.


----------



## Farih (Sep 29, 2010)

I want to raise my hopes, but I don't know what to expect.  Shao is a secondary character and if Psyren really is in its last few chapters, I doubt it but I will secretly pray for it every week.

If anyone ever wondered where "ShaoRage" came from, aside from the kickass thought of Shao losing control with his powers (not totally unlike current Ageha), there's a medical condition known as ShamRage.  I studied it in one of my neurobio classes. You take out a certain part of the brain, and the human body is suddenly filled with an intense, uncontrollable anger   Now imagine Shao like that   Ratings spike, I promise you.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 30, 2010)

forget Shao, Marie didnt have a decent fight..


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 30, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> forget Shao, Marie didnt have a decent fight..



But to be fair she does have great boobs.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 30, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> But to be fair she does have great boobs.



She has great boobs but me thinks Grigori #07 is smexier.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 30, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> But to be fair she does have great boobs.



soo... Shao has to compensate for his lack of boobs with ShaoRage?

it all makes sense now...

btw we didnt get an answer about the origin of Melchsees door either.. I mean I thought it supposed to be something special and there will be a story behind it?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't think so. Although visually it's a mirror of miroku's powers which may just be symbolic.

It just that the last guy to have similar powers got screwed over by them and couldn't handle it.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 30, 2010)

but what decides what kind of power will someone have in the first place?

Agehas and Mirokus power looked special, I would guess they need to be special as well to have powers like this. we got an explanation about Miroku, but I have no idea what made Ageha special.


----------



## Death (Sep 30, 2010)

In Agehas' case, it could be just a random lottery.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 30, 2010)

Isn't there usually an announcement when a series is going to end?

This is why I think we're going to be trolled and more of this shit is going to be explained.

Also I wonder if Miroku is just going to somehow respawn like he did in his fight with Grana but somehow more epic considering all the other shit thats going down and our heroes have to retreat and get back to the present to stop him.


----------



## Penance (Sep 30, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> soo... Shao has to compensate for his lack of boobs with ShaoRage?
> 
> it all makes sense now...
> 
> btw we didnt get an answer about the origin of Melchsees door either.. I mean I thought it supposed to be something special and there will be a story behind it?



Manga's not over, YET...


----------



## Farih (Sep 30, 2010)

Although Psyren's probably one of the least sexist mangas I've ever seen (I mean Amamiya learned Nova with Ageha ), I don't think Marie will get a fight.  Her purpose was more-or-less to teach Ageha how to better control his powers and be some serious fanservice.  If she gets a fight I won't complain, but I'd rather see ShaoRage 



			
				Fullmetalthis said:
			
		

> Isn't there usually an announcement when a series is going to end?



Usually, but a lot of signs _are_ pointing to the end of Psyren.  The main couple already confessed and all that shizz, the star commanders are gone, and those are usually some of the last things tied up.  But if we are being trolled and Psyren's nowhere near being done, I'll be quite pleased


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah but we have plenty of time remember the real world time line. plus it could be fun if 7 from real time line has a thing for ageha. or they could rush it and one panel all them if they were nearing the end but I want this to continue and produce new arcs with new issues as this manga is boss at times.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 30, 2010)

There can be a massive plot twist with an alien invasion. Root and Wise will then team up to fight off the aliens. 

Well, never say it's over until it's over.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wonder if grana is still alive he wanted to fight ageha he can still have a chance with miroku gone. i want MD to take over ageha and turn his evil for a while. hope this manga gets more fans it is great the fights are not long and boring nor take long to develop like in other mangas.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler Pics_


----------



## Farih (Oct 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the fuck was that?  Ageha looks really badass but is that all it took for Miroku to die?


----------



## acritarch (Oct 1, 2010)

Starrk1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Goddammit Miroku got fodderized like fucking Yammy. What the hell shit is that. We only got one real fight with him then this shit happens. Fuck these japanese dudes dnt know a good manga when they see 1.



I agree.  FUUUUU

At least I feel slightly better about this than Bleach though.... I feel trolled so hard by that manga.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 1, 2010)

It has to be a trolling or some kind of Aizen "has planned" bwahahahah thing


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 1, 2010)

Edit: The chapter was posted but the images died. Should have used Tinypic.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 1, 2010)

Psyren Light Novel Info


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 2, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: _RAW-Psyren 137 PT2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, God I hope someone takes the time to post a pretty detailed summary of everything.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 2, 2010)

Images re-uploaded.


*Spoiler*: _Psyren 137 Pages 1-10_


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

this is going to be insane. So epic.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Psyren 137 Pages 11-19_ 
























*Spoiler*: __ 



That was a good fight. I don't think Ageha is able to talk while in Melchsee's Armor.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 2, 2010)

Sexy images


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was it the wind whirling around Ageha or was it Melchsee?


----------



## Yak (Oct 2, 2010)

Ageha finds more and more creative uses for his ability, he's treating that thing like a Devil Fruit 

Melchesee's Storm


----------



## Garfield (Oct 2, 2010)

Well at least she doesn't seem to have Marie's body, so where is Marie then? Will she use her as a bargaining chip? "Oh look I haz your Marie in a compromising position and omg whilst you were not paying attention I haz Sakurako in a compromising position. Who will you savez biatch?"


----------



## Adagio (Oct 2, 2010)

What a kickass design  those are some badass uses for his power.. I love his Nova!


----------



## Penance (Oct 2, 2010)

BOSS...


----------



## Farih (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's the thing...Mithra was with Shao, Kabuto and Marie the last time we saw her.  From her flashbacks we know that she looks the same, even after switching bodies, so she could be in Marie's body; at the same time, though, her face looks a messed up so she most likely is still in her old body.  But that begs the question, what happened to Marie, Shao and Kabuto?  It's possible, but I doubt she just left them there.

Also...

Nova Ageha is now one of the many reasons he's one of my favorite shounen heros.


----------



## Penance (Oct 2, 2010)

Nova Ageha was greatness...


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 3, 2010)

What a lame fight. It was over before I knew it.


----------



## Yak (Oct 3, 2010)

I know everyone is thinking the author is rushing things to finish this manga up but I still have hopes...

For one part I noticed that Miroku did not/does not use Nova. Either he was so conceited to think he doesn't need it or he simply doesn't have mastered it.

Regardless of how the next couple of chapters unfold, I hope we see Yoshina return to the present where Miroku still lives and having brought Nova with him, he will use it there in a fight and maybe then Miroku will learn about its existance in the first place or he will realize that he will have to train in that too if he wants to achive his goal in the future. This way, the manga could stretch for a good bit more and frankly, who doesn't wanna see Nova-Miroku :ho


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 3, 2010)

Fucking leet. I really dunno why this manga isnt hella popular everywhere


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks like Miroku's body was comprised entirely of stolen energy so it makes sense Ageha curbstomped as Ageha is psy-energy anathema after all.

Bet Miroku's mental patterns or whatever live on in the new world.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 3, 2010)

Kagetora and company should get to higher ground  before they get swept away by the white punch.



Yak said:


> I know everyone is thinking the author is rushing things to finish this manga up but I still have hopes...
> 
> For one part I noticed that Miroku did not/does not use Nova. Either he was so conceited to think he doesn't need it or he simply doesn't have mastered it.
> 
> Regardless of how the next couple of chapters unfold, I hope we see Yoshina return to the present where Miroku still lives and having brought Nova with him, he will use it there in a fight and maybe then Miroku will learn about its existance in the first place or he will realize that he will have to train in that too if he wants to achive his goal in the future. This way, the manga could stretch for a good bit more and frankly, who doesn't wanna see Nova-Miroku :ho



I don't think Miroku needs Nova. We've only seen three (Gevurah, Malkuth and Tiferet), of the ten sephirot. And I'm sure he has other tricks up his sleeve.   

The point of going to the future was to learn what cause the catastrophe and how to stop it. By the end of this arc Ageha will know Mithra's intentions and they'll be no need to return to the future. The author doesn't need to go back to the future to prolong the story (if it doesn't get axed first), he has enough material to work with:  

1. The Goverment. 
2. Wise. 
3. Usui. 
4. Grigoroi.
5. Other Psi Users/Factions. 
6. Aliens. (Mithra isn't human and we still don't if there other members of the Wise Council, so that opens up the possibility.)


----------



## Yak (Oct 3, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Kagetora and company should get to higher ground  before they get swept away by the white punch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True (and fair) enough, I guess.

Almost makes you wish the pace would be throttled a bit.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 3, 2010)

I liked the fight the art in this fight was great to look at Black Nova crazy !
But yeah it was too short, now what do you guys thing this new born life is?

A new Alien?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2010)

Dunno

thought I liked the fight but it was too short, very very very short I would say


----------



## Blinky (Oct 3, 2010)

What the hell the fights over ?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 3, 2010)

chapter was great maybe mirutha will revive miroku. and ageha is extreemly powerful using nova.


----------



## Starrk1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Badass design, fuckin disappointing fight/end, Sexy Misura is still hella sexy


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 5, 2010)

So Psyren is pretty much one of the worst manga I have ever read. Everything that happens is just trolling on top of more trolling. The whole series is basically just a continuous, on-going Pain Arc...

I mean the villains show up and do something badass, then remain out of the spotlight FOREVER until one of the heroes runs into them and wastes them like fodder (Shiner's death was fucking criminal). Vigo was a complete waste of a villain and the whole "Stockholm Syndrome" thing going on between him and Marie made NO sense whatsoever. Grana's still cool but after seeing the color page I realized how much he and Miroku just look like giant rip-offs of Jiraiya and Nagato from Naruto. And Caprico's giant monsters look like the Juubi/King of Hell Statue. Oboro was lookin' and actin' kinda like Yamata-form Orochimaru there for a sec...and got trolled just as bad. In fact, most of the characters in Psyren seem to be copied/pasted throwbacks of other manga characters. I mean Miroku is like what would happen if Nagato and Sephiroth got together and had a retard baby...and Agayha's Nova+Melchsee's Door form is just a gigantic rip-off of the V2 Jinchuuriki forms from Naruto. Grana's Chou Oodama Rasengan didn't exactly help hide the fact that he's very similar to Jiraiya, either.

Matsuri is a fucking Mary Sue and annoying as shit, the author does so much to try and hype her but she's just an ephebophile and problem-drinker who acts full of herself. She's just as bad as Kyle. Junas is semi-cool, but any time Kagetora is within a 50-mile raidus of him, he degrades to whiney Uchiha bitch status. Miroku got fucking trolled in one chapter like an amateur, after all this hype about how badass he was. He's a joke. Mamamiya is not cute, Abyss makes NO sense, Kabuto is STILL a worthless coward despite having power compared to Grana's, and Oboro's character development is both sloppy and unexplained (he went from being a pampered-pretty boy to a power-hungry psychopath at the drop of a hat with NO given explanation beyond "I did it for the lulz").

I mean ultimately it's just a load off my chest to be able to come somewhere and complain about all this shit. Psyren is every bit as catastrophically-bad as current Bleach, with none of the redeeming qualities of early Bleach to hold onto the memory of. And I've wanted to say that for a LONG time. I mean seriously, what the fuck. I'm still mad about how terrible Dholaki's death was. What a way to troll a character with great potential, and Toshiaki found a way to do it repeatedly with every W.I.S.E. member that's died so far.

It's like, I can tell that if Toshiaki were a member of NF, he and I would be at odds about everything. He'd like all the Naruto/Bleach characters I hate, hate all the Naruto/Bleach characters I like, and our reasoning would be completely incompatible. He's just...that kind of a person, I can tell by the way he writes his story and which of his own characters he seems to favor. He also forces a lot of the emotional content in Psyren...causing it to seem unnecessarily exaggerated, like Agayha's little outburst when Miroku said he was despicable. Toshiaki just doesn't know how to write good drama. The guy has no talent as a mangaka from my point of view, frankly.


/rant


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 5, 2010)

the guy with the bleach sig is complaining about psyren. Next one piece fans will cry about how the root invasion was crappy


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 5, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> the guy with the bleach sig is complaining about psyren.



Despite being pure basura for the past hundred chapters or so, Bleach was actually good at one point. Which is more than anyone can say about Psyren.

*snaps fingers*



> Next one piece fans will cry about how the root invasion was crappy



The Root invasion was pretty mundane as invasions go. And like everything else in Psyren...was over before you could blink.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 5, 2010)

I like when people mention that their post is a rant so I can skip over it


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 5, 2010)

I just don't understand why you kept reading it even though you hated every chapter? Do you like to cause yourself pain?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2010)

what is the point of ranting if they do not like the manga. just wasted his time he should not have had a bleach sig when talking about how bad a manga is.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 6, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I like when people mention that their post is a rant so I can skip over it



My rants are entertaining and emotionally provocative, you should totally read it bro. 



Fullmetalthis said:


> I just don't understand why you kept reading it even though you hated every chapter? Do you like to cause yourself pain?



Closure. I don't like to start something and not finish it.



~Ageha~ said:


> what is the point of ranting if they do not like the manga.



Voice of dissent. Someone has to break up this little drum circle that all you Psyren hippies have created.



> just wasted his time



It wasn't a waste of time, it was fucking catharsis on an epic scale. You have no idea how long I've waited to publicly rip on Psyren for trolling the shit out of me. It feels good. 



> he should not have had a bleach sig when talking about how bad a manga is.



Yeah, like I already said, Detergent was at least good at one point. Psyren was never good. You can diss it all you like (any rational person does), but the fact is, Psyren is every bit as bad.


EDIT: And for the record, Nnotiora will always be cool no matter how terrible Bleach gets. So haters can suck it. Psyren has characters that are still cool, too, despite the fact that the series in general is complete shit.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 6, 2010)

i was hoping for 138 spoilers.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 6, 2010)

There is but not translated yet.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 6, 2010)

Pictures have arrived surprisingly early


*Spoiler*: __ 











 

Goddam that Mithra

EDIT: lol Psyren got pictures before Bleach/Naruto what's up with that?


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 6, 2010)

I can't say I agree with everything Nikushimi said but I mean c'mon Miroku offed in one freaking chapter?! W.I.S.E has been reduced to a laughingstock of an evil organization during this invasion the only one still left with a shred of a dignity being Grana.

Whatever the deal with the parasite alien chick better be good to make up for this


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 6, 2010)

Nikushimi is a troll. Pay him no mind. We've been tryin to get him banned in the OBD for years now.

@Spoiler: Mithra


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Psyren 138 Translation_ 





			
				saladesu said:
			
		

> ＣＡＬＬ，１３８　”Reverse ”
> 
> What about Ian and the rest who are in captivity--!?
> 
> ...








*Spoiler*: __ 



This looks to be the last or penultimate chapter of this arc. So the last big mysteries are solved: Mithra is the representative of  Ouroboros and Ouroboros, which Mithra calls Quatnevaz, is a planet eater.

Miroku planned to double cross Mithra but he ended up getting pwned.

Edit

I think next chapter we'll learn if Oboro is going back to the present or not.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Miroku got trolled and now shit is going down? Looks like they need to get to the present and put a stop to this before it happens.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Holy shit ages ago I said that Ouroboros was going end up eating the planet.  I'm a goddamn psychic! 

There is the interesting confirmation that the Root civilians have psy powers but they appear to be a much lower level compared to everyone else.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so miruko was going to double cross mirutha. guess they will have to stop her in the past


----------



## Starrk1 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, the most alluring thing about Misura wereher fucking eyes and now that sshit looks mad creepy. 
Anyways seems like good chapter, though yeah im guessing they are definitely not gonna stop this bitch and will have 2 return to the present to beat Misura b4 this stage comes.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 6, 2010)

I could see Oboro returning to the present with cores intact, having to live nocturnally.  



Starrk1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Then don't look at a her face, just stare at her boobs.


----------



## Penance (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Galactus and Silver Surfer confirmed...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 6, 2010)

Penance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Galactus and Silver Surfer confirmed...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Technically, Silver surfer is an individual under Glacatus' command, while Mithra is actually apart of Quant Nevas.  

Anyways, eating the world >>>>>> conquering the world


----------



## Mahdi (Oct 6, 2010)

This series waaaaaaaaay better then bleach


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 6, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Nikushimi is a troll. Pay him no mind. We've been tryin to get him banned in the OBD for years now.



I like how someone who expresses a perfectly legitimate list of complaints is considered a "troll" simply for not riding Toshiaki's dick. You don't agree with my complaints? Fine. But don't be an ass about it.



Mahdi said:


> This series waaaaaaaaay better then bleach



Six of one, half-a-dozen of the other.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 6, 2010)

Not taking a side here, but I do wonder: Niku, what other series do you actually like?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fanart PT 1 (Fu, Marie, Amamiya and Abyss)_


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fanart PT 2 (Caprico, Fu, Marie and Abyss)_


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 6, 2010)

Love those fanarts, thanks for sharing *rep*


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 6, 2010)

I like this one:



I think I played that game once when I was younger.


----------



## Farih (Oct 7, 2010)

.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mithra vs Shao/Kabuto happened OFF PANEL???  Shao reuniting with Marie happily is the exact OPPOSITE of ShaoRage.  I...I am speechless


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 8, 2010)

Farih, my theory is this is how it went down.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Scene-Marie is trying to fend of Mithra's advances*
Shao, Kabuto: *Big Damn Heroes*
Marie: Ah! Watch out she's really powerful! Save yourselves.
Mithra:Hello insects, can you please wait a moment while I assimilate Marie with my glorious self? These flesh bodies don't last nearly as long as they used to. 
Shao:...What you say?
Mithra:*Glances aside* Oh another love interest. Wow, this girl has them lining up don't she? Wanna help me test out her body afterwards? 
Shao: Oh that is it. SHAO RAGE ACTIVATE 
Kabuto: Um, is that the best idea? Aren't you going to...Nevermind you've already started , time to start shieldin' then.
*Insert scene of glorious carnage that will not be seen. Incidentally it was really quick. Mithra wins of course. Due to offscreen awesome from Kabuto Shao only loses one arm*
Mithra:*Glances upwards* I'd love to stay and utterly crush you but someone is killing my pet sheep. I would say see you later but you'll be dead soon. Bye! 

And that is a how the SHAO RAEG went down.

Kabuto: If I had Nova I could save the world. Probably.  (Based on actual 2ch comment.)


----------



## Yak (Oct 8, 2010)

Marie returned savely because her boobs are separate entities and Mithra simply felt outmatched fighting 4 people.


----------



## Farih (Oct 8, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Farih, my theory is this is how it went down.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ok this makes me feel better


----------



## Blinky (Oct 8, 2010)

I guess Kabuto will never get his glorious moment


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 9, 2010)

I live in hope. :33

Anyway RAW is here


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I guess Kabuto will never get his glorious moment



already happen vs the scrouge guy


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 10, 2010)

Geez, this is becoming seriously lame.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Oct 10, 2010)

W8 did psyren pull a marvel on me? This planet eater sounds a bit to much like galactus, i didn't like how Iwashiro copy it but still i love psyren no matter what. I think it's a new plot development.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 10, 2010)

Why assume Marvel?  Though he is the poster boy.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 10, 2010)

I was just about to post the wiki article on planet killer/eater.


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 10, 2010)

Spoiler tags, please people


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm surprised you guys were expecting anything less...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2010)

.... what is going on


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 10, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm surprised you guys were expecting anything less...



I suspected. I thinking that it might occur way back when I was whining about Ouroboros when it first showed up.

Still finding Mithra attractive though. 



Zaru said:


> .... what is going on



Typical Psyren arc ending shock/revelation/thanks-for-making-things-worse thing

What else?


----------



## Jugger (Oct 10, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Why assume Marvel?  Though he is the poster boy.



seeing that list i think that inpiration for planet eater comes from ff ix or chrono trigger. Chrono trigger plot is really close to psyren plot.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 10, 2010)

But Galactus came about in 1966. Before FF. And Galactus was partly inspired by Bible/Mythology apparently.

Haven't played Chronotrigger so I can't really say anything about that.


----------



## Penance (Oct 10, 2010)

"Of all the creatures in the vastness of the Universe, there is none like me. I was present at the birth of the Universe, and I shall be there at it's end. Though I ravage worlds to live, I bear no malice toward any living thing. I simply do what I must to survive. And why must Galactus survive? For, no matter how many worlds I devour ... How many civilizations I destroy ... It is my destiny to one day give back to the Universe – Infinitely more than I have ever taken from it. So speaks Galactus!"


----------



## Jugger (Oct 10, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> But Galactus came about in 1966. Before FF. And Galactus was partly inspired by Bible/Mythology apparently.
> 
> Haven't played Chronotrigger so I can't really say anything about that.



Well to put it simple its about time traveling and finding what destroyed earth.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 10, 2010)

Psyren 138: Chapter 38.2

Awesome.


----------



## Penance (Oct 10, 2010)

NICE/.....


----------



## Blinky (Oct 10, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> W8 did psyren pull a marvel on me? This planet eater sounds a bit to much like galactus, i didn't like how Iwashiro copy it but still i love psyren no matter what. I think it's a new plot development.



Oh so Marvel created planet eaters ? Have fun with that thought .


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 10, 2010)

Mithra must be a beast, Kabuto used all his psi to evade that attack and Shao even lost an arm (Van or Ian will probably heal it). Also, Ian's son is a genius psi user, it even destroyed that creepy tavoo. 

Wow, I was kinda expecting something like that, now the plot is about to explode.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2010)

like the chapter wonder if mirokus sister will send then to the past to save them


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 11, 2010)

What the hell is going on? So that meteor has some sort of messenger in it... and now some sort of star-eater is going to destroy the earth? What is it? 

And did we see the attack Mithra used on Shao and Kabuto, or even when they encountered each other?


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

The plot took a dive, turned into a piece of shit. The author should have ended things on a high now the quality has taking a dive. Don?t like the new twist at all and I hate the concept of Nova especially when Ageha uses it fucking sucks.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 11, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> The plot took a dive, turned into a piece of shit. The author should have ended things on a high now the quality has taking a dive. Don?t like the new twist at all and I hate the concept of Nova especially when Ageha uses it fucking sucks.



It has all been to the mangaka's pattern. Heroes think they've done something awesome and then our bad guys just laugh it off and bring out some giant fuck you stick and have now started to beat them down, making things even worse.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 11, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> It has all been to the mangaka's pattern. Heroes think they've done something awesome and then our bad guys just laugh it off and bring out some giant fuck you stick and have now started to beat them down, making things even worse.



^This, it's been like this since the second or third arc. Weren't people betting when this arc started how long it'd take for everyone to fuck up?


----------



## Wrath (Oct 11, 2010)

In fairness the arc started with Ageha going "So I just have to go into the enemy's home and beat their most powerful member? Sounds easy!"


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Oct 11, 2010)

Am I the only one who thought that they were destined to fail??

The whole point to Psyren seems that they go to the future and use that knowledge to change the past.. I never expected Ageha to solve it all but just lay the foundation that will make the future better.. (like with the orphans and saving the old lady)

With that said before all goes to shit Ageha and the rest will be sent back to take care of Mithra in teh present time in order to avoid the coming disaster


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought so too. Just a question of _how_ and _how much_.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 11, 2010)

Frankly it's miraculous that they did as well as they have.


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2010)

Just sayin'...


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 12, 2010)

Just realised Kabuto has saved another life thus adding to his potential harem


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2010)

^...The man...


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

Kabuto  Your glorious moment in the sun better come .


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 12, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Kabuto  Your glorious moment in the sun better come .



The man has kept his pimp hand strong. He saved most of Shao and they got Marie, I think he did good. Hopefully he rocks out in the next arc.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 12, 2010)

Kabuto, Ageha's Dad, Fuu and some others probably won't shine much from now on, but who knows, now they have 2 healers.


----------



## Farih (Oct 12, 2010)

Idk...Kabuto got a pretty good fight during the invasion.  I would love for him to get a better fight, but the mangaka really seems to be rushing things.


----------



## Starrk1 (Oct 12, 2010)

I am not liking the way this is going but whatevs cant do shit about it. Damn i wish they would give Psyren a fucking anime atleast, it deserves one for dem epic fights.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 12, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> The man has kept his pimp hand strong. He saved *most* of Shao and they got Marie, I think he did good. Hopefully he rocks out in the next arc.



 

Spoilers in approx. 12 hours!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 12, 2010)

I hope in approximately twelve hours we have an idea of where this story is headed. Iwashiro isn't one to drag things out, so we should at least find out who'll be sent back to the present if they go back. I'm curious if we'll get a sneak peek at the next arc.

Iwashiro has spent much time on developing WISE. They could have an entire arc dedicated to them recruiting members while being hunted.

And that fight Kabuto had was against fodder so it doesn't really count. His moment will come when he takes out someone of significance. It will come, just have patience.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 12, 2010)

cant believe Miroku went down in one chapter... one freaking chapter.

even scourge had more screentime than that. grana and junas will die offscreen.



> curious if we'll get a sneak peek at the next arc.



next WHAT?


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> next WHAT?



You heard it...


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 13, 2010)

TRANSLATIONS


*Spoiler*: __ 




ＣＡＬＬ，１３９　”崩壊 ”
Call 139 : Collapse

喰われゆく
地球！！
Earth, being swallowed!!

我らの大地は、
捕食者の意のままに！！
Our great lands, at mercy of the predator!!

クァトネヴァスかた竜巻が・・・
ミスラ『さあ！！！星の中心へ！！』
At epicentre of Quart Nevas's tornado...
Mithura : Go!! To the centre of the Earth!!

ミスラ『よく聞きなよ　この星の生まれ変わる音を！！　ウロボロスの産声だよ・・・！！』

ミスラ『珠達よ・・・！！宿主から吸収した力を　わが主クァトネヴァスへ・・・・・・！！』

Mithura : Come and listen!! To the sound of transformation!! This is the first cry of the newborn Uroboros..!!
Mithura : Neclueses...!! Gather all the energy you can from the host and transfer them to your Lord Quat Nevas......!!

影虎ＶＳジュナス・・・突然ジュナスのイルミナが・・・
ジュナス『！！？』
Kagetora vs Junas..... Sudden change from Junas' Illumina....
Junas : !!?

ジュナス『裏切ったな・・・・・・！！　ミスラ・・・・・・！！』

朧『ボクのイルミナが光を失っていく・・・！！　くそ・・・せっかく集めた力が・・・！！』
Junas : You betrayed us....!! Mithura......!!

Oboro : The light from my Illumina is fading.....!! Damn... I've done so much to gather all this energy...!!

ヒリャー『タツオ！！　大丈夫か！！？　タツオのイルミナが・・・・・・！！』
クサカベ『イルミナを崩壊されたわけやない・・・　灰になっとらんならタツオは生きられるはずや・・・』
ヒリャー『！！！　クサカベ・・・さん・・・！！』
Hiryuu : Tatsuo!! Are you okay!!? His illumina......!!
Kusakabe : No, his illumina is not breaking.... As long as he didn't turn into ask he'll survive......!!
Hiryuu : !!! Kusakabe ... san...!!

灰になりつつあるクサカベ・・・
クサカベ『タツオを連れて早く逃げろ・・・　禁人種は滅ぶ・・・　Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅは終わりや　タツオの体はイルミナ手術でわしのような肉体変化を起こしてとらん・・・　
人間のままや　イルミナが力を失って・・・人間本来の生命活動を取り戻せるはずや・・・！！』
Kusakabe turning into ash...
Kusakabe : Run away with Tatsuo now.... Tavoo will go extinct.... Seems like WISE is ending - unlike me, Tatsuo's body didn't experience full body transformation... Like normal humans.... Even if he lost the Illumina.... His physical functions should persist like a human should...!!

ハルヒコ『でもあんたは・・・！！』
クサカベ『クク・・・　ウロボロスが落ちたあの日に・・・　人間日下部雄介は一度死んだ・・・　ここにいるのは残りカスや・・・　悲しまんでもええ』
Haruhiko : But you'll...!!
Kusakabe : Kuku...... You know, the day Uroboros befall on Earth, me 日下部雄介 (Kusakabe's human name) has died once.... The form that stands here.... is just a sad remnant.... Don't fell sad for me!

クサカベ『だがまぁ　お前らのおかげでいい夢見れたわ・・・　行け・・・　全てが終わる前に・・・　守・・・・・・　れ・・・』
ヒリャー『クサカベさん！！！』
Kusakabe : But you all here, gave me something to hope for.... Go now... before everything's too late.... Protect.... them....
Hiryuu : Kusakabe san!!!

崩壊するクサカベ・・・
クサカベ《仲間・・・達を・・・》
Kusakabe crumbling....
Kusakabe : Your.... friends.....

影虎・・・ジュナスとカプリコに歩み寄る・・・
影虎『どうしてもそこをどかないつもりか　何故その男をかばう』
カプリコ『・・・この人を愛してるから』
Kagetora....... walking halfway to at Junas and Caprico...
Kagetora : You're intent on staying? This guy's not worth protecting!
Caprico : ..... Because I love him!

影虎『・・・そうかじゃあ一生その男の傍から離れるなよ』
ジュナス『待て！！決着はまだついてない！！』
影虎『・・・・・・・・・ついたさ　俺にも守らなきゃいけねえ人がいる』
Kagetora: ....That's so? Stay alongside with him all you want then!
Junas : Wait!! We haven't decide who's stronger yet!!
Kagetora : ......... We will, later - I have someone I want to protect too!



713 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/10/13(水) 16:15:00 ID:EJra4MZtO
>>711
死ぬだろうね。
フーちゃんせっかく息吹き返したのに…
>711 (in reply to spoiler 2ch's #711 )
I think they'll probably die.
To think Fu-chan's just revived...


714 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/10/13(水) 16:15:10 ID:Q5sEl8I+0
光の中心へ向かうグラナと祭・・・
グラナ『・・・・・・・・・やはりな　イルミナは力をえさに俺達を管理する為のワナだったか　イルミナをつけていないのは俺と弥勒とカプリコだけだ』
Grana and Matsuri walking towards the light....
Grana : .....So this really happened after all. The illumina forge's is not only intended to empower us but also control us too... The only ones that didn't have the forge is Caprico, Miroku and me!

グラナ『戦争は終わった・・・貴様とはもっと闘いたかったが・・・　悪いが俺は行かせてもらう』
祭『フ・・まぁ　行き先は大体同じみたいだがな　何をしに行く？』
グラナ『・・・・・・・約束を果たしに』
Grana : The war has ended..... I really wanted to fight with you till the end..... But I've got to go now!
Matsuri : Hu.... Well, I guess we've similar paths, where will you go?
Grana : To fulfill my promise.

目を覚ますフレデリカ・・・
フレ『あ・・・』
カイル『目が覚めたか　フー！！』
フレ『・・・・・・あたしは・・・』
Fedreica awoke....
Fu : Ahh...
Kyle : You've come around Fu!!
Fu : ......I ...

ラン『カイル・・・　状況が変わった　お前はフーとヴァンを守ってくれ』
カイル『ランさん！！』
ラン『あの渦中にシャオ達がいる・・・！　助けられるのは俺しかいない・・・・・・！』
Lan : Kyle... The situation changed, you protect Van and Fu!
Kyle : Lan san!!
Lan : Shao and they all are still near that Tornado...! The only one that can do something is me......!


弥勒・・・生命の樹で反撃するも・・・
ミスラ『満身創痍だってのに　まだ歯向かうの？』
弥勒『常に前へと進み続けてきた　これからも俺は俺であり続けるだけだ・・・』
ミスラ『そう・・・　もうボクを殺しても崩壊は止められないけどね』
Miroku...... His attack with Gevurah didn't effect on Mithura....
Mithura : You're hurting all over! Are you sure you still want to resist?
Miroku : I've come all the way by walking my chosen path no matter what happens, and I will continue to the end...
Mithura : Really...... but you won't stop the destruction even if you kill me now!

ミスラ『さようなら』
弥勒『お前もな・・・』
ミスラ『！！』
Mithura : Good bye!
Miroku : You too...
Mithura : !!

空中グーパンチを見舞うグラナ・・・下半身が崩れ落ちて行くミスラ・・・そのまま黒く・・・
ミスラ『グラナ・・・！！』
Grana charging in from midair with his punch suddenly...... Mithura's lower body crumbling.... then turning dark....
Mithura : Grana...!!

グラナ・・・崩れゆく弥勒を抱えながら降りていく・・・
グラナ『よう弥勒　まだ一華咲かせる元気はあるか』
弥勒『・・・ああ　お前となら』
Grana..... Catching the crumbling Miroku and landing....
Grana : Yo Miroku! You still have strength to make your last bid?
Miroku : .....Yeah, with you alongside.

グラナ『ウロボロスが大地を貫き始めた　迷ってる時間はないぜ　行くかこの星の結末を見に』
弥勒『ああ』
Grana : Uroboros is penetrating the planet, there's no more time to waste! Let's go and witness the last of this place!
Miroku : Yeah.


ドラゴンに乗るヒリョーさん・・・アゲハを救う・・・
ヒリャー『夜科！！！』
Hiryuu riding on his Dragon.... Saving Ageha....
Hiryuu : Yoshina!!!

現れるネメシスＱ・・・周囲にカードが舞う・・・
ネメシスＱ《これが我が時の橋の終着点・・・》《全ての真実を見届けた》《ありがとう時の漂流者達》
Nemesis Q appearing...... Surrounding it are numeous cards....
Q : "This is the end of our time plane..." "The full truth has been seen" "Thank you, the Drifters of time!"


崩れゆく世界に
現われし、ネメシスＱ！！
At the epicentre of the world's end, appearing Nemesis Q!!


Note :
1. Post #2, was a VERY ENTERTAINING fake spoiler, which the poster owned up at the last line "I saw such a dream". He actually got praised at 2ch forum for the "high quality lie".
2. Like how spoiler provider at 2ch gave his take..... Yeah it looks like the world's ending and 07 has to do something with Nemesis Q........ Marie..... Shao...... everyone of 2018....... I'lll miss you dearly if you all just die like that nect week...... T_T




The end is nigh. Or is it?


----------



## Penance (Oct 13, 2010)

Oho, it seems...


----------



## Farih (Oct 13, 2010)

*sigh* It really was a good series...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter sounds good but i doubt it is the end. the grana miroku interaction sounds weird they are going together to see the world end and grana saved his life because of promise


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Psyren has to end at this point, given that there still remain a few plotlines that could be developed or elaborated upon during or after this whole Uroboros thing is over; however I am not entirely sure as to how likely that is. Pretty much everyone has noticed how pretty much every dangling plotline involving the future has been resolved in a very short time. Potentially we could have had an arc involving Hiryu solo quest, or an arc involving Oboro, we could have seen a bit more from certain Star Commanders, which I imagine we will see in the past anyway. 

At the same time, perhaps Iwashiro just wants to take the story in a different direction and wrapped the future up for that reason. Maybe there will be some reason Nova can't be used in the past due to atmosphere, or the past WISE will get upgraded cores earlier without the sun weakness. There is still a lot of potential left and a few surprises, so while I am a bit disappointed with how the current arc has ended but I think Psyren can recover pretty easily.


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 14, 2010)

So do people think we'll be seeing the end of the series soon, or something much more epic to come?


----------



## Penance (Oct 14, 2010)

^ I'm thinking the latter...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know who made it but I hope they do another one since it's missing characters chapter 108 and onward. (So there's no Vigo, Uranus or Mithra.) Can someone find Grana?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 15, 2010)

Isnt that Grana sleeping right under the R?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, it is. Thanks.


----------



## scorpileo (Oct 15, 2010)

no this is not the end, remember the future in psyren is like re-writable.. the earth is about to get destrooyed i dont think itl end intill aghea has made his paralel world


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 15, 2010)

The images are huge.


*Spoiler*: _ 139 Cam RAW_ 



























*Spoiler*: __ 



Dammit, I wanted to seem them go back. *sad face* Well Tatsuo and Oboro are back to normal so they're heading back with everyone else. 

Lol Miroku still fighting with half a torso. I'd say Grana could actually put up a fight against Mithra. I wish we would've seen the fight with Kabuto, Shao and Marie. 

Edit: 

I don't think anyone but the drifters are going back. Tatsuo and Oboro no longer have cards, and it would look silly if only two cards were floating around Nemesis Q.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nemesis Q breaking apart reminds be of what happens to Jupiter in the end of Space Odyssey 2010 (Breaks apart in monoliths.)


----------



## Penance (Oct 16, 2010)

Aw....it's time...


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 16, 2010)

ch.22 = Better looking raw


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow Grana punched Mithra in the back of the head  And next page she's half the height she used to be.


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2010)

The chapter seems good.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 16, 2010)

Chapter 139 Translation


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait if everything is going on and the world is gonna end 

Then suddenly the drifters are gonna be back in their time and it will be like it never happened 

Thats why this arc is gonna finish quickly


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2010)

Psyren seems is gonna end.

Too bad.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 16, 2010)

We've still got the final arc in the human world, so they still have to fight W.I.S.E one more time, and somehow prevent Ouroboro's from crashing into the planet


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 16, 2010)

the next arc should be pretty revealing story wise. I hope some of the fights are good as well. Do I hope Psyren ends? No. Do I think it is coming to an end? Yes.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2010)

the download does not work for me


----------



## Random Member (Oct 16, 2010)

Link removed isn't working?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Instant kill to all Tavoos.




That was fast. lol


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Link removed isn't working?



yeah for some reason not for me


----------



## Osiris (Oct 17, 2010)

Grana is a tank. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He punches aliens in half, doesn't need Illumina, and doesn't afraid of anything. 

Psyren seems to be wrapping up, but I still love it.

I liked the part with Junas and Caprico. Kagetora is still an awesome dude.


----------



## Robin (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm why do you guys feel like it's ending? To me it's only beginning. There's gonna be round two with the wise and then Uroboros (?), no?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 18, 2010)

I also don't think the end is near, a manga as awesome as this deserve a well
done ending (not rushed ?_?). What's comming up next is a new 'Present Arc'.
Plus they have to make an anime for this, too many fights I want to see animated and Kyle of course *-*.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 18, 2010)

Kind of felt like the end is near too but at the same time, I think it feels too soon. I do hope that we're in for something good should, or rather, when the cast makes it back to the present.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 18, 2010)

139 online for those who are having problem downloading. 

ch.29-30


----------



## Penance (Oct 18, 2010)

Damn, Grana...


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 18, 2010)

I found a new MMV of psyren, so here im sharing it with you guys, I also found
out that the Italians already got the first volume of the manga out for them.

By some editor: Star Comics
Link: 

Here a link for a manga preview of the Italian manga:
(you can move the pages with the mouse from bottom corner of each pages)


*MMV*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvV2FXwPPcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 20, 2010)

Sweet an AMV I'll watch it later.

Chapter 140 SPOILARS  (Thanks to both saladesu and Hai_Priesty)


*Spoiler*: __ 



ＣＡＬＬ，１４０　”Release”

Uroboros has... Swallowed everything!!

The future of this world has now been snatched away--!!

Kyle: Shao!! Marie!! Everyone!!
Van: You can't go!! That power is expanding fast... It'll swallow us as well!!

Oboro: .......... A power to destroy this world.....

A telephone card appears before his eyes...
Oboro: ....!? This... is...!!

The drifters are enveloped in a sphere of light
Amamiya: Nemesis Q...!!?
Kagetori: What...
Matsuri: The rules were all a farce, huh....!

Kyle looks up at the sky...
Kyle: Ageha...? Ageha!!!!
Ageha: Kyle!!!
Kyle: Are you leaving!!!

Ageha: "Number 07, what are you planning to do!! Are you only letting us get away from here!! You have to help everyone!!"

Nemesis Q: (The world you have to save is not this one) (This is my limit) (There is no more time)
Ageha: Leave us be to do what we want!!
Nemesis Q: (Ahh) (The time of release is here, it seems)

Ageha and the rest turn into light...
Ageha: Number 07!!!

Master (TN: quat nevas?): (--- thank you.....)

Drifters get flown to the sky above the city...
Ageha: That bastard!!!!

They fall...
Hiryuu: the city is...!!
Someone: Getting destroyed.....!!
Matsuri: I'll unload everyone with my telekinesis now!!

Kabuto: What's happening... It couldnt be that the WISE has already crushed this world...
Matsuri: No... From above we could see that only the heart of the city ahd been affected, as far as we could see. There is still the presence of humans

Matsuri? : But this is most likely the WISE's doing.... To make themselves known, they starting using terrorism-like tactics, but they started earlier than we expected
Kagetora: It's impossible that this much happened in just the 2 days that we were gone...!!
MAtsuri: Yeah... Something's off

Amamiya picks up a newspaper...
Amamiya: Sensei...!! It's not 2 days later...!! Now... the age we are in is... 1 year into the future...!
Ageha: What the hell...!!
祭『２００９年１０月２５日・・・　どうやらわたし達はあの変則的なタイムスリップで２００８年９月から１年後の未来に飛ばされたようだ　
現在首都中心部は壊滅状態で目下封鎖されている　Ｗ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅは２００９年１２月の宣戦の儀を待たず破壊活動を始めた・・・　事態は私達の予測を超えて急転している』
Matsuri : It's 25th of October 2009 right now... For some reason that irregular time slip bring us to one year later than our own time of September 2008 -
Since the central capital is already in ruins and has been sealed away from public as of now, it looks like the W.I.S.E. has began destruction without waiting for the Declaration of War that was supposed to happen later in December... The situation has changed fast, beyond our prediction!

アゲハ『タツオと朧の容態は？』
ヒリャー『眠っている・・・　太陽光の中でも無事なようだ』
アゲハ？『イルミナの呪縛からは解かれたようだな』
ヒリャー『タツオを連れ戻せてよかった　それがオレのサイレンに行った理由だからな』
祭『私達は世界が終わるのをこの眼で見た　天城弥勒も望まぬ結末をな』
Ageha : How's Tatsuo and Oboro?
Hiryuu : They're asleep...... They seemed alright under the sun...
Ageha ? : They seemed to have gotten relived from the curse of Illumina.
Hiryuu : It's nice Tatsuo's brought back too - that was my reason for going to Psyren!
Matsuri : We just saw the last of our own world... I guess it's something even Amagi Miroku wouldn't hope for!

アゲハ『ミスラだ・・・！！　全て　その女の計画だ』
雨宮『ミスラがあのウロボロスの化身　天城弥勒の傍にいる彼女を阻止しなければウロボロスが地球に直撃する・・・！！　天城弥勒はこうも言っていたわ　人間だったミスラは”涙”を手に入れ本当の力を得たと・・・』
Ageha : Mithura....!! It's all in the plan of that woman!
Amamiya : Mithura is the personification of Uroboros, and if we don't stop this helper of Amagi Miroku Uroboros will hit Earth...!! Like Amagi Miroku said, when the formerly human Mithura obtained the "Tears" she gained her true powers...


アゲハ『今すぐ天戯弥勒の居場所をつき止めないと・・・』
カブト『それが当初の目的だったろうが！！　我を忘れやがって　この戦闘バカ！！』
影虎『それにここにいる望月朧はどうする？このままにしておけんだろ』
祭『やはりエルモア達と連絡を取るより仕方が無いか？　だが・・・』
Ageha : We have to stop Amagi Miroku right now...
Kabuto : That was our goal right from the start!! Have you forgot the plot or something, fighting idiot!!
Kagetora : What'll we do about Mochitsuki Oboro? We can leave him here!
Matsuri : I guess we have to find contact with Elmore's group... But...

ヒリャー『奴らの場所なら俺が知っている』
Hiryuu : I know where they are.

一同びっくり顔・・・
ヒリャー『場所は北海道カムイ山地　火唄岳古都霊山神威岳からなる一帯・・・　やつらはこの何処かに隠れているはずだ』
カブト『何で知ってるの・・・？』
Everyone shocked...
Hiryuu : They're in the mountains of Kamui of Hakkaido, at Mount 火唄岳古都霊山神威岳 (sacred mountain, furiganas later.... ^_^; ) .... They should be hiding there!
Kabuto : How did you know...?

ヒリャー『クサカベさんと塔に侵入した時にＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅのメインネットワークをハックして得た過去の情報だ　オレが欲しかった情報は二つ・・・・・・　「イルミナの完全な治療法」「過去のＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅの行動記録」　
イルミナの除去に関しては理解不能な医学用語が満載だがイアンさんならなんとかしてくれるだろう』
雨宮『北海道・・・古都霊山・・・　古都霊山って何処かで聞いたような・・・　あ・・・　以前夜科が見つけた新聞記事・・・・・・！！』
Hiryuu : When Kasakabe san invaded part of the WISE network he obtained some past information, and two of which I found was - "The method of curing Illumina Forge" and "Past activity of WISE". The document of Illumina was filled with medical jargon, hopefully Ian san can help us about that!
Amamiya : Hokkaido.... 古都霊山....... I heard this place somewhere... ...Ah! The news that Yoshina found in the past!
雨宮『そうか・・・！』
アゲハ『雨宮・・・？』
雨宮『未来で霧崎のおじさんがシェルターで見つけた新聞記事・・・！！　２００９年１０月２９日　小さな隕石が北海道古都霊山に落下しその後誰かに持ち去られた・・・！』
Amamiya : I see...!
Ageha : Amamiya...?
Amamiya : We saw that newspaper back at the Shelter of Kabto's Uncle's...! "2009.10.29 - A small meteor landed in Hokkaido's 古都霊山 but was whisked away by someone...!

雨宮『その後見つけたＷ・Ｉ・Ｓ・Ｅのビラにこう書いてあったわ・・・　「2009.20.29　我々はとうとう神との交信に成功し約束の涙を手に入れた・・・！」あの隕石こそが約束の涙だったｂｂだわ・・・』
Amamiya : And we saw that on WISE's flyers too... "2009.10.29 - We have succeeded in establishing connection with God and obtained the promised years...!" That metoer was the Promised Tears...

雨宮『ミスラを真のウロボロスの化身に変える最後の鍵・・・！！　天城弥勒は約束の涙が降ってくるのをカムイ山地待っているのよ！！』
アゲハ『１０月２９日・・・　あと４日か・・・！』
Amamiya : It holds to key to Mithura transforming into Uroboro's impersonification...!! Amagi Miroku must be waiting in the Kamui Mountains as of now!!
Ageha : 29th October.... Just 4 days away...!

影虎『奴らより先にその小隕石をかっさらう』
祭『恐らく今日この日に　私達がタイムスリップして来たのは偶然じゃない』
Kagetora : We'll take away the small meteor before them!
Matsuri : I think it's of no coincidence we landed on this day!

雨宮『ここが運命を分ける時の橋の分岐点』
アゲハ『天戯弥勒は俺達が来るなんて夢にも思ってない　約束の涙　争奪戦だ』
Amamiya : This is the exact point where history will diverge!
Ageha : Amagi Miroku will never dreamed we reached here! It'll be the war for the Promised Tears!

決戦の地へ！！
To the whirlwinds of warzone!!


Note :
1. Final Arc - depends of how you define one..... I believe Psyren's more than three quarters through the story, then of course I hope it'll run a little further..... (let's say, next Arc/chapters on this 4 days, then a final big scale war to keep it safe from Mithura's hands, perhaps Uroboros will send its underling, and hopefully, a few ends between 06 and 07-of-2009 can be resolved along with main characters' backstory tie-up......)





*Spoiler*: __ 



We have a timeskip situation gentlemen . And the tears are what many suspected they were. Hiryuu has actually contributed and I guess we got foreshadowing for Oboro making a power grab for the tears.

Will we ever find out what Miroku and Grana's plan was? Who knows. So long future guys 




Also some randomly selected fanart from my folders.


*Spoiler*: __ 












I might see what else I have on my HD in the morning. Any requests?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 20, 2010)

Any more FA of #07?

Hopefully Grana and Miroku really get to throw down this time.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If it's a war-zone, one would expect to see those opposing wise in the arc. The atmosphere should be completely different from previous arc in the present. I just can't see Wise doing so much damage and everyone going about their day like nothing has happened. I guess we'll find out next week. 

I really do hope psyren survives this round and the arc ends with Oboro geting the tears. Oboro has been destine to be a villain since he used biological ruin.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome, we will see Mithra as a human...?

wonder how the mangaka is going to handle this (last) arc.. I guess WISE will be wiped out so they dont have to fight them again with the excepion of the most important members (Grana, Miroku and maybe Junas) and it will be all about Uroboros.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is some of the 07 stuff I have. What's NF policy on exposed breasts?



*Spoiler*: _Chibi!07_ 












*Spoiler*: _Older!07_


----------



## Penance (Oct 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Kabuto : That was our goal right from the start!! Have you forgot the plot or something, fighting idiot!!






The Man...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2010)

chapter sounds great


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 20, 2010)

Chapter sounds epic as fuck.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 20, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> What's NF policy on exposed breasts?[/IMG][/SPOILER]



You'll likely get banned if you post that.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 21, 2010)

So this really is the last arc?


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 21, 2010)

Who knows? But it does look like crunchtime in story.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Penance (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, then.  It may be about that time...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The splash page of the drifters falling from the sky looks sweet.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 21, 2010)

Even if there are more threads to close up, it's been obvious in lots of the latest chapters that Psyren is getting rushed at the moment. Thus we can conclude it's ending more from how the plot is progressing than from where in the plot we are. The remaining threads back in present time could probably be done over plenty of chapters, but from the pace, I don't think those threads will be given a lot of time.


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Who knows? But it does look like crunchtime in story.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Seems awesome.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ 140 Cam Raw_


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like a talky chapter which is cool. WISE really has been busy from the damage seen.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 22, 2010)

I didn't really like the last arc as much as the others (first time I've never liked a whole ARC) but I have to admit that the last chapter seems to have wrapped it up nicely while also opening more plot threads up.  We all wondered a year or 2 ago who would be the villains after the WISE were inevitably defeated.  Now we know.  And according to this latest chapter seems to fit perfectly with what happened over around 100 chapters ago.

Indeed, my faith in Toshiaki has been fully restored


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 24, 2010)

*[RAW]*Psyren 140


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 24, 2010)

Shit looks serious.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 25, 2010)

That site's kinda annoying.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 25, 2010)

you know this reminds me of chrono trigger lol

oroburos= lavos

Miroku= Magus

Psyren heroes= chrono and friends traveling through time to stop the worlds end


----------



## perman07 (Oct 25, 2010)

^Except that Magus wasn't really evil though..


----------



## son_michael (Oct 25, 2010)

perman07 said:


> ^Except that Magus wasn't really evil though..



well he was evil enough to put the whole world in jeopardy just so he can get revenge on lavos and he cursed poor glen


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 25, 2010)

There are unconfirmed rumors that Psyren is getting axed from SJ (With SWOT)

EDIT: And possibly with Psyren finishing in another magazine.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 25, 2010)

I hope it gets finished, I need closure!!


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 25, 2010)

Pertinent Quote



> 【2353】やはりアニメ化か・・・ 2010/10/20(水)18:15 - カニ矢仓 削除 keitaさんnipaさん情报乙です。
> 
> ＞保健室
> Cカラーなのに掲载顺が低いのが気になります。
> ...


----------



## son_michael (Oct 25, 2010)

aw damn it SJ! just let the mangaka finish this last arc!


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 25, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> There are unconfirmed rumors that Psyren is getting axed from SJ (With SWOT)
> 
> EDIT: And possibly with Psyren finishing in another magazine.



Oh shit thought for a minute you said completely axed.


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 25, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Pertinent Quote



translate?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> There are unconfirmed rumors that Psyren is getting axed from SJ (With SWOT)
> 
> EDIT: And possibly with Psyren finishing in another magazine.



this sucks if true


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like the above was what the guy was speculating not an actual report. So it's just a theory of his which might have credibility.

Nothin' to see here.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 25, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Pertinent Quote



Do you have a translation?


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 26, 2010)

Epic shit, Im glad to see that wasnt the final arc.

But, er, wouldnt the drifters absolutely stomp the current WISE? Especially Ageha and Amaiya


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 26, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Epic shit, Im glad to see that wasnt the final arc.
> 
> But, er, wouldnt the drifters absolutely stomp the current WISE? Especially Ageha and Amaiya



If they can show up and just curb stomp everyone but Grana in the future, you'd think they could also do that in the past, perhaps even more so.


----------



## hehey (Oct 26, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> If they can show up and just curb stomp everyone but Grana in the future, you'd think they could also do that in the past, perhaps even more so.


Ehh, power levels wouldn't be the same because of the lack of future environment and air and stuff that apparently powers up Psy users.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 26, 2010)

The scary thing about that Psyren atmosphere thing is the end it was merely a tool  to turn the remains humanity into tasty psychic flavoured appetisers.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Call 141 translation_ 





			
				saladesu@MH said:
			
		

> ＣＡＬＬ，１４１　?The Promised Tears ?
> 
> Today's world has been
> Completely changed!!
> ...








*Spoiler*: __ 



So what's going on with Ageha? It seems back then when he fought Miroku he may have "opened" Melchsee's Door.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ageha is a badass; I stand by the whole best main character in a shounen. Does what needs to be done and the hell with it.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i think MD will take over ageha.  miroku will probably ask him to join wise


----------



## Penance (Oct 27, 2010)

Aw....chapter seems awesome, yet again...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 29, 2010)

The pictures are pretty big.


*Spoiler*: _141 Pics_ 





























*Spoiler*: __ 



Caprico looks so cute.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oldschool wise is awesome


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Amamiya not wearing any panties in those spoiler pics and did we just get an ass shot?! Ageha needs to just wreck her already. Chapter looks bad ass as per usual.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 29, 2010)

Ageha= Best main character ever


why the hell is Psyren so low in the rankings


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 29, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is Amamiya not wearing any panties in those spoiler pics and did we just get an ass shot?! Ageha needs to just wreck her already. Chapter looks bad ass as per usual.




*Spoiler*: __ 



she is wearing a thong... and holy fuck please Ageha bang her side ways before this manga is done.


----------



## Penance (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha...Dammit, next chapter-hurry up!


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Kabuto may still get a glorious moment in the sun ?


----------



## Penance (Oct 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Kabuto may still get a glorious moment in the sun ?



Of course...


----------



## Yak (Oct 29, 2010)

Dholaki :ho


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 29, 2010)

Yak said:


> Dholaki :ho



Yes Dholaki pek


----------



## Yak (Oct 29, 2010)

Present-day Dho looks much MUCH better than that weird cybersex freak outfit from the future. Seriously, with a dress-up this ridiculous its no wonder Kyle could beat his ass.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 29, 2010)

Yak said:


> Present-day Dho looks much MUCH better than that weird cybersex freak outfit from the future. Seriously, with a dress-up this ridiculous its no wonder Kyle could beat his ass.



Dholaki puts on his robe and wizard hat...


----------



## Yak (Oct 30, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Dholaki puts on his robe and wizard hat...



10 points for Slytherin?


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 30, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Dholaki puts on his robe and wizard hat...



"Dholaki casts Lvl. 3 Eroticism. You turn into a real beautiful woman"


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 2, 2010)

lol what, this Psyren thread is at the bottom of the second page? Come on guys 

New chap out yet?


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 2, 2010)

son_michael said:


> Ageha= Best main character ever
> 
> 
> why the hell is Psyren so low in the rankings



Hell yeah, but I've heard some compare him to ichigo. 

the rankings are a bit surprising. This should be at least #4.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 3, 2010)

Chapter 141 RAW (Last weeks chapter)


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 3, 2010)

can someone post the spoilers?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Call 142 Translation_ 





			
				hai_Priesty@MH said:
			
		

> ＣＡＬＬ，１４２　王冠
> Call 142 : Crown
> 
> アゲハ、
> ...







10characters


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 3, 2010)

^ that is an epic chapter if there ever was one!


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 3, 2010)

psyren is going to have a both rush ending and a batshit crazy chtulla ending at the same time? 

looking forward to jizzing on my laptop.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh dear lord; its so awesome, I can't describe what I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 3, 2010)

I hope it doesn't look like a clusterfuck. I'll hold my load until pictures surfaces.


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 3, 2010)

The trans for 142 is out, and we still dont have a scan of 141?


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 3, 2010)

It's a translation of the spoiler script.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 4, 2010)

Man Psyren has just been epic as fuck. Once its over, I want to re-read it, and enjoy it twice as much.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 4, 2010)

I rereading it right now :33 Amazing how so much stuff has foreshadowing.

Edit: No spoilers pics this week?


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 4, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> I rereading it right now :33 Amazing how so much stuff has foreshadowing.
> 
> Edit: No spoilers pics this week?



yeah it's like the mangaka actually_ planned_ everything out. versus Kubo. lol


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 5, 2010)

Images are quite large. 


*Spoiler*: _Psyren Call 142 Pics_


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 5, 2010)

Must spread rep. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The tears...appear to be in a manufactured case. (I was expecting something more organic) this poses a whole bunch of questions. Which may not be answered.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 5, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Images are quite large.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Psyren Call 142 Pics_




I need to change my pants.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 5, 2010)

what was the whole point of acuireing tears first? ha? stupid turn of events. you find tears, run like never and hide it. and dont place it into hands of weaklings. what a stupid desicion.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 5, 2010)

Mat®icha said:


> what was the whole point of acuireing tears first? ha? stupid turn of events. you find tears, run like never and hide it. and dont place it into hands of weaklings. what a stupid desicion.



Kabuto is the best at running away so its not like it wasn't in terrible hands and Amamiya can hold her own. Or did you want them to hold the tears at Ageha's side and be out numbered and possibly outgunned and guarantee it turns into a clusterfuck of epic proportions. Cause I can support that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 6, 2010)

amayia isn't weak shut your face.
change of pants and washing of hand.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 7, 2010)

[RAW]Call 142 [HQ]


10characters


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 7, 2010)

Premature.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2010)

chapters were good i like what ageha told miroku if you had 10 years you still won't be able to beat me.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 9, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> chapters were good i like what ageha told miroku if you had 10 years you still won't be able to beat me.



I was thinking just the same, Ageha's a badass protagonist:

"You're going to kill me...? Just try it. After all, even if you had ten years, you still wouldn't be able to do it."

Wow, just wow. This guy totally rocks.  

Pretty good chapters, can't wait for 143.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 9, 2010)

Ageha most badass protagonist of 2010


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 9, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Ageha most badass protagonist of 2010



True statement is true.

His gradual transformation to when he got hit with those 3 lances from Amagi was badass. Like he laughed them off and said foolish child adults are talking now shutup and listen to what I have to say before I smack a bitch.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome chapters. 

Except the fact that all Kabuto is doing is running away


----------



## Penance (Nov 9, 2010)

Ahhhhahahahaha....Ageha-so boastful...


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 10, 2010)

Spoiler for chapter 143


*Spoiler*: __ 



5 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/11/10(水) 16:21:13 ID:0SG+BwYF0
    ＣＡＬＬ，１４３　”道を ”

    涙を血肉に変え
    ミスラ、変貌を・・・！！

    ミスラ、
    ウロボロスの
    一部と化す！！


    玉から変形する約束の涙・・・足生えてます・・・ミスラの口から体に入る・・・
    ミスラ『ああ見える・・・　やっと見える・・・　声だけだったあなたの存在がボクの目に』

    ミスラ『ここからはあなたの分身としてボクがあなたをこの星へ導く真のかがり火に・・・・・・！！』

    ミスラ『クァト　ネヴァス』

    ミスラ『何をしてる　天城弥勒・・・・・・！！』


    弥勒の脳裏に主の言葉が・・・
    主《どんな力を持とうとも》《私達の目指す頂点はそれで充分だった》
    弥勒『姉さん・・・ッ！！！』

    アゲハ《分かったか》《これが真実だ　天城弥勒・・・！！》

    ジュナス『だまされるな　全てこいつらの嘘だ！！』
    弥勒『黙ってろ・・・俺が間違えるものか・・・　これはーーー・・・』

    弥勒の掌にカードの欠片が・・・
    弥勒『彼女の力だーーー・・・』

    ひざをつくアゲハ・・・
    祭『！！　夜科！』
    アゲハ『まだだ・・・　まだ・・・』（立て・・・！！）

    ミスラ『弥勒・・・？』
    グラナ『来やがった』
    ミスラ『じきに大勢あつまってくるよ　もうここを離れよう　大丈夫　目的は達成した』
    弥勒『そうか　約束の涙は手に入れたか・・・・・・』
    アゲハ（・・・・・・！！）
    ミスラ『・・・・・・・・・どうしたの？　それになんなのこの騒ぎは』
    弥勒『知りたいか・・・・・・？』
    ミスラ『アァン・・・・・・？』



156 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/11/10(水) 16:21:59 ID:0SG+BwYF0
    生命の樹で攻撃・・・ミスラの左肩から袈裟切り・・・
    弥勒『人間をやめたわりに　よく喋るじゃないか　ミスラ』
    ミスラ『貴様・・・・・・！！』

    弥勒『利用するつもりが利用されていたとはな　俺の”生命の樹”のエネルギーを利用しこの星を喰うつもりだったか　クァト　ネヴァス・・・！』
    ミスラ『なんだ　気付いちゃったのかい』
    弥勒『グラナ　ジュナス　手出しするな　これは俺がカタをつける・・・！』
    グラナ『お前がそうしたいなら好きにしろ』
    ジュナス『チッ・・・』

    弥勒『夜科アゲハ・・・か　そうか・・・お前たちは姉さんの意思と共にーーー』

    きられた所からウニウニが・・・
    ミスラ【ハハハ・・・！！】【カタをつけるだと！？】【冗談も程々にしろよ　ミロク！！！】

    変形するミスラ・・・
    ミスラ『ボクは　クァト　ネヴァスと同化し　お前たちの想像を遥かに超える力を得た！！　敵うと思ってるのか　人間風情が！！』

    攻撃する弥勒・・・受けるミスラ・・・
    弥勒『宙は俺を中心に廻っている』
    ミスラ『ハ　戯言だね　もう人の姿で偽る必要もないから』【全力を見せてあげよう】

    ミスラの攻撃・・・すごい衝撃波的な・・・
    弥勒『！！』

    ジュナス『なんて力だ・・・！！』
    影虎『夜科達は・・・・・・！！』

    アゲハが受けて・・・無事な弥勒・・・
    ミスラ『何だと・・・・・・！！』
    アゲハ【立て　天城弥勒】
    弥勒『ここまで力をつけるとはな・・・・・・！！』
    アゲハ【１０年後のお前を追っていたら俺も化け物になっちまった】【今ヤツを倒せる可能性があるのは俺だけだ】
    弥勒『その体でその力　使い続ければ死ぬぞ・・・！！』
    アゲハ【関係ない・・・！！　化け物として死のうとも】【俺が皆の為に道を拓く】【それがこの力を持ったおれの責任だからだ】
    弥勒『・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・』
    アゲハ【・・・いつまでそこで座ってるつもりだ】

    ミスラ『二人もろとも消してやる！！』

    弥勒『勘違いするな　お前と仲間になる気はない』
    アゲハ【そうか俺もだ】
    弥勒『ヤツの攻撃は俺に任せろ・・・！！』
    アゲハ【じゃあ行くか】

    ミスラの攻撃・・・
    ミスラ『死ね！！！！』

    構える弥勒・・・突っ込むアゲハ・・・
    アゲハ【これで終わりだ】

    暴王が・・・ミスラを消し飛ばす・・・



    皆の思い・・・　旅の記憶・・・
    己の力・・・　その全てを込め
    今、放つ一撃！！ 




Untranslated


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 10, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Spoiler for chapter 143
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well, shit. This sounds like we only have a 2-3 chapters left... And all that lead up to Monster Ageha looks like it won't lead anywhere...


----------



## BVB (Nov 10, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Ageha most badass protagonist of 2010



He really is.

It's a pity that Psyren is so underrated.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 10, 2010)

they powered up Ageha too fast..

I remember when he was one shooted by Junas.. and a short training latter he defeats future Miroku.

wtf..

also, its no big deal to be a badass when you are the strongest character in the story and you can talk shit to anyone.. imo Ageha was more badass when he fought against Yusaka and actually had to try hard.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 10, 2010)

totally agree, power up pace is messed up in this manga, but i love it.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 10, 2010)

I like his bad ass attitude about having to get his hands dirty. None of this I won't kill anyone or hurt anyone and I'll somehow talk everyone into loving each other bullshit. 
It's more bad ass that he will actually use his power to do what needs to be done rather then get beaten by a weaker enemy cause he shows him mercy and believes the fucker changed when we all know they haven't.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 10, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> they powered up Ageha too fast..
> 
> I remember when he was one shooted by Junas.. and a short training latter he defeats future Miroku.
> 
> ...



Ageha always had that badass attitude even when he was a medtier fighter in psyren terms. Psyren is all about having the badass attitude where there is no bullshit just plan action for characters we actually like. Hell we have a huge number of people who like Junas despite him being a top tier fighter who just one shots everything. Or Shao who easy modes 7/10 of his fights. 

As far as the power up pacing, the manga is being rushed to an ending because of shitting editors what do you expect. In fact for a story like this to maintain this much quality and integrity...just look at eyeshield 21 which quickly hit the tubes the minute the editors got involved.


----------



## Penance (Nov 10, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I like his bad ass attitude about having to get his hands dirty. None of this I won't kill anyone or hurt anyone and I'll somehow talk everyone into loving each other bullshit.
> It's more bad ass that he will actually use his power to do what needs to be done rather then get beaten by a weaker enemy cause he shows him mercy and believes the fucker changed when we all know they haven't.



Who could you be talking about?


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 10, 2010)

I didnt say Ageha is not badass in general, just that one comment on how Miroku wouldnt be able to beat him even if he had 10 years was more cocky and arrogant than badass.

Ageha is a good main char as far as shounen goes. not super deep thought, but at least not the weak point of the story like other shounen heros.

rushed ending is rushed thought..


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 10, 2010)

Translation:


*Spoiler*: __ 



5 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/11/10(水) 16:21:13 ID:0SG+BwYF0
ＣＡＬＬ，１４３　”道を ”
Call 143 "The way"

涙を血肉に変え
ミスラ、変貌を・・・！！
The tears tranforming a human being -
Mithura, changing....!!

ミスラ、
ウロボロスの
一部と化す！！
Mithura, becoming a part of Uroboros!!


玉から変形する約束の涙・・・足生えてます・・・ミスラの口から体に入る・・・
ミスラ『ああ見える・・・　やっと見える・・・　声だけだったあなたの存在がボクの目に』
The Promised tears changing shape from its egg like form..... legs grown out.... entering Mithura's body from her mouth....
Mithura : I see it.... I finally see it.... The existence in voice only, finally appears in front of me!


ミスラ『ここからはあなたの分身としてボクがあなたをこの星へ導く真のかがり火に・・・・・・ ！！』

ミスラ『クァト　ネヴァス』
Mithura : From now on, I'll live as your second existence and lead the fate of this planet as the real Balefire.....!!
Mithura : Quart Nevas!


ミスラ『何をしてる　天城弥勒・・・・・・！！』
Mithura : What're you doing here, Amagi Miroku...!!


弥勒の脳裏に主の言葉が・・・
主《どんな力を持とうとも》《私達の目指す頂点はそれで充分だった》
弥勒『姉さん・・・ッ！！！』
Miroku thinking about his sister's words....
07 : (No matter what power we have,) (it's all enough if we achieve what we want together)
Miroku : Sister...!!!

アゲハ《分かったか》《これが真実だ　天城弥勒・・・！！》
Ageha : (You finally got it....?) (This is the truth, Amagi Miroku...!!)

ジュナス『だまされるな　全てこいつらの嘘だ！！』
弥勒『黙ってろ・・・俺が間違えるものか・・・　これはーーー・・・』
Junas : Don't get taken for! It's all his lies!!
Miroku : Shut up..... I made a mistake.... that's...

弥勒の掌にカードの欠片が・・・
弥勒『彼女の力だーーー・・・』
Miroku holding the fragment of the call card...
Miroku : Her power......

ひざをつくアゲハ・・・
祭『！！　夜科！』
アゲハ『まだだ・・・　まだ・・・』（立て・・・！！）
Ageha kneeling in pain...
Matsuri : !! Yoshina!!
Ageha : Not.... yet.... (I've got to get up...!!)

ミスラ『弥勒・・・？』
グラナ『来やがった』
ミスラ『じきに大勢あつまってくるよ　もうここを離れよう　大丈夫　目的は達成した』
Mitura : Miroku...?
Grana : It's coming!
Mithura : There is a huge fleet coming soon - let's leave, our mission is done!

弥勒『そうか　約束の涙は手に入れたか・・・・・・』
アゲハ（・・・・・・！！）
ミスラ『・・・・・・・・・どうしたの？　それになんなのこの騒ぎは』
Miroku : Is that so? You've gotten the Tears now....?
Ageha : (......!!)
Mithura : .........Why? And what's up with the hustle around you?

弥勒『知りたいか・・・・・・？』
ミスラ『アァン・・・・・・？』
Miroku : You really want to know......?
Mithura : Aah...?


156 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/11/10(水) 16:21:59 ID:0SG+BwYF0
生命の樹で攻撃・・・ミスラの左肩から袈裟切り・・・
弥勒『人間をやめたわりに　よく喋るじゃないか　ミスラ』
ミスラ『貴様・・・・・・！！』
Miroku attacked with Gevurah.... cutting Mithura's left arm diagonally...
Miroku : For someone who's no longer human being, you do talk like one, don't you!
Mithura : You......!!


弥勒『利用するつもりが利用されていたとはな　俺の”生命の樹”のエネルギーを利用しこの星を喰うつもりだ ったか　クァト　ネヴァス・・・！』
ミスラ『なんだ　気付いちゃったのかい』
Miroku : Never thought you were planning to make use of me! You plotted on using my energy obtained from Gevurah to gobble this planet, isn't it! Quart Nevas...!
Mithura : Why, you come to know of my plan!


弥勒『グラナ　ジュナス　手出しするな　これは俺がカタをつける・・・！』
グラナ『お前がそうしたいなら好きにしろ』
ジュナス『チッ・・・』
Miroku : Grana, Junas - Don't interfere, I'll settle her alone...!
Grana : Do wahtever you want!
Junas : Damn...

弥勒『夜科アゲハ・・・か　そうか・・・お前たちは姉さんの意思と共にーーー』
Miroku : Yoshina Ageha..... that's your name? I see now.... with will of you and Sister -

きられた所からウニウニが・・・
ミスラ【ハハハ・・・！！】【カタをつけるだと！？】【冗談も程々にしろよ　ミロク！！！】
Something jutting out from where she was cut....
Mithura : Hahaha...!! You say settle me!? Don't take your own jokes seriously, Miroku!!!

変形するミスラ・・・
ミスラ『ボクは　クァト　ネヴァスと同化し　お前たちの想像を遥かに超える力を得た！！　敵うと思ってるの か　人間風情が！！』
Mithura changing form...
Mithura : I am a assimilation with Quart Nevas! A existence much more powerful than you ever have!! You think you can put up a fight against me? You and your human folly!!


攻撃する弥勒・・・受けるミスラ・・・
弥勒『宙は俺を中心に廻っている』
ミスラ『ハ　戯言だね　もう人の姿で偽る必要もないから』【全力を見せてあげよう】
Miroku attacking.... Mithura taking it (flatly?)...
Miroku : But the Universe revolves around me!
Mithura : Ha, nice joke! I don't even have to pretend being a human now, look at my powers!

ミスラの攻撃・・・すごい衝撃波的な・・・
弥勒『！！』
Mithura attack..... Huge Shockwave....
Miroku : !!

ジュナス『なんて力だ・・・！！』
影虎『夜科達は・・・・・・！！』
Junas : How is this possible...!!
Kagetora : Yoshina and they all are......!!

アゲハが受けて・・・無事な弥勒・・・
ミスラ『何だと・・・・・・！！』
Ageha receiving it..... Miroku unhuyrt...
Mithura : What......!!

アゲハ【立て　天城弥勒】
弥勒『ここまで力をつけるとはな・・・・・・！！』
アゲハ【１０年後のお前を追っていたら俺も化け物になっちまった】【今ヤツを倒せる可能性があるのは俺だけ だ】
弥勒『その体でその力　使い続ければ死ぬぞ・・・！！』
Ageha : (Stand up, Amagi Miroku!)
Miroku : Can't imagine you've got this power......!
Ageha : (In the future 10 years from now, I got so engrossed in pursuing you, I turned into a monster myself!) ( Now I'm the only one who can take her down!)
Miroku : Your powers employed on your humanly body..... If you continue using it you'll die...!!

アゲハ【関係ない・・・！！　化け物として死のうとも】【俺が皆の為に道を拓く】【それがこの力を持ったお れの責任だからだ】
弥勒『・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・』
アゲハ【・・・いつまでそこで座ってるつもりだ】
Ageha : (Doesn't matter if I turn into a monster or die!) (I have to open up a road for everyone) (That's the responsibility for someone with the powers!)
Miroku : .................
Ageha : Are you planning to sit here forever?

ミスラ『二人もろとも消してやる！！』

弥勒『勘違いするな　お前と仲間になる気はない』
Mithura : I'll make you both disappear!!

Miroku : But don't get it wrong - I have no intention of becoming your comrade!

アゲハ【そうか俺もだ】
弥勒『ヤツの攻撃は俺に任せろ・・・！！』
アゲハ【じゃあ行くか】
Ageha : Well, me too.
Miroku : Count on my attack...!!

ミスラの攻撃・・・
ミスラ『死ね！！！！』
Mithura attack...
Mithura : Die!!!!

構える弥勒・・・突っ込むアゲハ・・・
アゲハ【これで終わりだ】
Miroku getting ready..... Ageha charging....
Ageha : This will be the end!

暴王が・・・ミスラを消し飛ばす・・・
Mithura...... sent flying be Melchsee....



皆の思い・・・　旅の記憶・・・
己の力・・・　その全てを込め
今、放つ一撃！！
Everyone's will..... Memories from the long journey....
Power within..... All come to mind in the attack!!


Note :
1. .....I hope this doesn't mean the dead protagonist....... his body is totally ill-matched for his powers..... so...
2. .......Is Ageha getting so insanely powerful because on cancellation....? T_T
3. Verification awaiting!


----------



## Penance (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, shit....


----------



## Gabe (Nov 10, 2010)

chapter sounds great


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2010)

Holy fuck. Sounds fucking awesome


----------



## son_michael (Nov 10, 2010)

at this rate....Psyren will end in like 5 chapters


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 10, 2010)

son_michael said:


> at this rate....Psyren will end in like 5 chapters



Going out in a blaze of bad ass glory too.


----------



## Orion (Nov 10, 2010)

Really just don't see how Psyren is having problems when so many completelly horrible mangas out there do well...its sad.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 11, 2010)

agree, sooooooooooooooooo many horrible mangas do so well. i know why, it's becasue stupid kids love some ecchi in their stupid manga. i have come to know that mosty, when thre's no love plots in the manga, then they die too easily and soon.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 11, 2010)

Psyren should have more tits...

like Marie, Amamiya and Bonfire mud wrestling naked in half chapter and Ageha fighting with Miroku in the other half.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 11, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> Psyren should have more tits...
> 
> like Marie, Amamiya and Bonfire mud wrestling naked in half chapter and Ageha fighting with Miroku in the other half.



I find your ideas intriguing and wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 12, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> agree, sooooooooooooooooo many horrible mangas do so well. i know why, it's becasue stupid kids love some ecchi in their stupid manga. i have come to know that mosty, when thre's no love plots in the manga, then they die too easily and soon.



shounen is really about soft core porn really. that and dumb power levels.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 12, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> shounen is really about soft core porn really. that and dumb power levels.



Hello Medaka Box!


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 12, 2010)

I like Medaka Box


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Psyren 143 CAM _


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She's dead, Jim.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm so hard right now.


----------



## Blastrix (Nov 13, 2010)

Not that it really comes as a surprise now but it is kinda confirmed that the manga is nearing its end: ()


----------



## 8 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> agree, sooooooooooooooooo many horrible mangas do so well. i know why, it's becasue stupid kids love some ecchi in their stupid manga. i have come to know that mosty, when thre's no love plots in the manga, then they die too easily and soon.


i think the main problem lies in the main characters. they look bland and boring. they don't stand out compared to other shonen main characters. they are very forgettable.

maybe some orange would help. maybe orange hair or orange costume.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 13, 2010)

go to hell.


----------



## 8 (Nov 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> go to hell.


not trolling or anything. the main character is an average looking guy in your everyday clothes. main heroine is a boring looking glassed girl. they are not recognizable enough. they don't stand out. i don't think there could ever be a huge comited ageha or amamiya fandom amongst japanese kids/teens.

i think psyren would have been much more popular if it had flashier main characters.


----------



## Penance (Nov 13, 2010)

Feeeeeeeeeek...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 13, 2010)

Its ending 

Oh well atleast the ride was fucking awesome. and Now Psyren officially>HST in the OBD lol


----------



## Chris Partlow (Nov 15, 2010)

How many chapters does this manga got left? It's a good time to end anyway, not much else the author could have done other than drag out the battles of the characters.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Nov 16, 2010)

It seems it's gonna end before the year ends, so around 4-5 more chapters to go.

By the way on the next issue of Shonen Jump (January), Psyren and Toriko are
gonna begin first chapters in the US *-*. Same for the Vol.1 of Psyren, im gonna
buy the first, it's been so long haven't read the begining of the story again .

Here's the pics that show it:


----------



## son_michael (Nov 16, 2010)

if Psyren is a hit in the US...could they possibly continue it?


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 16, 2010)

not if it ends in japan first.


----------



## Penance (Nov 16, 2010)

Let's see what happens...


----------



## Lobster (Nov 16, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Its ending
> 
> Oh well atleast the ride was fucking awesome. and Now Psyren officially>HST in the OBD lol



What's the HST? or the OBD? 


Anyways, I really don't like the fact that this series is ending soon. I thought it was just now finally kicking off to an amazing shounen career. Though I guess it is better to end it soon then to drag it on and on to the point where it has no point.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 16, 2010)

HST = Holy Shounen Trinity (Naruto, One Piece, Bleach... its kind of a joke considering how shitty these 3)

OBD = Outskirts Battledome (place for nerds to match random characters from different mangas)

anyway, Junas didnt even have a decent fight with a decent ending yet...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> HST = Holy Shounen Trinity (Naruto, One Piece, Bleach... its kind of a joke considering how shitty these 3)
> 
> OBD = Outskirts Battledome (place for nerds to match random characters from different mangas)
> 
> anyway, Junas didnt even have a decent fight with a decent ending yet...



One Piece is a 1000 times better than Psyren.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 16, 2010)

son_michael said:


> if Psyren is a hit in the US...could they possibly continue it?


There's always SQ Jump.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 17, 2010)

Spoilers and brief summary as normal translator will be busy.


*Spoiler*: _Untranslated Spoiler Script_ 



453 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/11/17(水) 17:07:16 ID:3zudysQb0
ＣＡＬＬ，１４４　”生きろ ”

ミスラへと
放つ一撃！！

戦いが今、
終わりを告げーーー

先週の引きから少しさかのぼり・・・ミスラを攻撃するアゲハ・・・弾け飛ぶミスラ・・・
アゲハ【これで　終わりだーーー】

鼻から血を流すアゲハ・・・
祭『夜科・・・！！』
影虎『無茶しやがって！！』

アゲハ（いいんだ　これでーーー・・・）

雨宮『夜科！！！』
アゲハ『離れろ　雨宮・・・』
雨宮『イヤだ！！　どうしていつも夜科が辛い役を引き受けるの・・・！！　私も一緒にいるから・・・　もう離れない・・・！！』

弥勒『ウロボロス計画は終わりだ・・・　俺の野望も遠回りすることになりそうだな』
アゲハ『お前の進む道はもともと行き止まりだ・・・』
弥勒『・・・かもしれないな』

弥勒『我々は大きな策を失った　・・・再び一からやり直すとしよう　新たなサイキッカーの世界を作る為に・・・』
アゲハ『まだ・・・破滅の道を進むつもりか・・・』
弥勒『どうなるかは分からない　だがこの世界は仏の顔をして屑が蠢く・・・　特異なる者への偏見に満ちた世界だ』
アゲハ『今のお前が何を言おうと　お前がこれまでしてきた事を俺はゆるすことは出来ない』

弥勒『・・・そうだろうな　お前は全てを見てきた』

弥勒『答えはいつか分かるだろう　もしその時までお前が生きていられたら俺の選んだ道がお前の眼にどう映るか・・・』
アゲハ『待て・・・よ・・・ッ！！』
雨宮『夜科・・・！！！』
弥勒『見届けるといい　そしていつか・・・再びここで会おう　俺と完全な決着をつけたいなら　・・・生きろ』

弥勒・グラナ・シャイナ・・・
弥勒『生きてこの世界を見届けろ』

弥勒『夜科アゲハ』
カブト『たッ大変だ！！みんなッ！！　早くこっから離れねぇとマジでヤベェッ！！』

弥勒達を見て・・・
カブト（ヒィッ！！こっちも超ヤベー）
影虎『なんなんだ霧崎　早く言え！！！』

轟音が・・・
雨宮『！！！？』
カブト『空が真っ白に光ってる！！ここら一帯全部・・・！！　なにか降ってくる・・・！！』

降りそそぐミサイル・・・
弥勒『退き時だな』《全員離脱せよ！！！》

弥勒『出直しだ・・・　もう一度始まりからな』
グラナ『くっくっく　いーぜ　どうせ気に入らねえ筋書きだったからな』

グラナ？『納得できねえ奴もいるだろうが勝手にすればいい　元々ウロボロス計画なんて俺から言わせれば甘い夢だ』
弥勒『世界をまわり　仲間を集め　特異能力者達の国を作ろう　どんなちっぽけでも・・・　草の冠から始めよう』
グラナ『・・・ふむ』

454 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/11/17(水) 17:08:09 ID:3zudysQb0

大爆発の周囲・・・

逃げる一行・・・影虎の背中で・・・アゲハ・・・
アゲハ「約束の涙も・・・　ミスラも・・・　この世から消えたーーー・・・」

アゲハ（これでいいんだな０７号　これでーーー・・・）

安全地帯へ来たっぽい一行・・・
誰か『奴らはどうなったかな』『さあ・・・な』
祭『もう私達にこれからの未来はわからない』
影虎『夜科は・・・　動けそうか？』

木に寄りかかり座るアゲハ・・・
アゲハ『雨宮・・・』
雨宮『シッじっとして　傷が深いから・・・！！』
アゲハ『終わった・・・のか・・・？　終わったんだよな・・・？』

アゲハに抱きつく雨宮・・・静かに目をつぶるアゲハ・・・
雨宮『ええ　運命は変わった』
アゲハ『そうか・・・そう・・・か・・・』（よかーーー・・・）
雨宮『夜科！！』

泣きながら呼びかける雨宮・・・
アゲハ（こいつを守ることが出来て　本当によかった）
雨宮『夜科・・・！！！』


世界の運命を変え・・・
そして、アゲハはーーー

次号、新たな道へと進み行く
世界。その時、アゲハ達は！？






*Spoiler*: _Brief Summary_ 



Re: Psyren 144 Spoiler Discussion
I've something on tonight and probably can't finish the trans tonight, so quick points -
Mithura ("really") defeated and Ageha collapsed...
The ill-intention Uroboros will end together with the destruction of promised tears, but Miroku still decided to "go their way", without the Tears, and gather more like-minded Psychic to build a kingdom of their own.

Miroku & co made use of timing where the Defense shot huge number of missiles (nukes?) and retreated unscathed.

The last scene had Ageha (seemingly) on brink of death, Amamiya crying....





*Spoiler*: _Full Translation by Saladesu_ 



Source: 2ch, MH
Credits: 3zudysQb0, saladesu
Verification: pending

ＣＡＬＬ，１４４　”Live ”

A blow
Fired at Mithra!!

The battle now
Heralds the end---

Rewinding to a little before the events of the previous chapters ending... Ageha attacks Mithra... Mithra blocks and jumps away...
Ageha: This is the end

Agehahas blood coming out of his nose...
Matsuri: Yoshina...!!
Kagetora: You were so reckless!!

Ageha: (It's alright. With this---...)

Amamiya: Yoshina!!!
Ageha: Stay away, Amamiya...
Amamiya: No!! Why does Yoshina always have to play the role of the tortured one...!! I'm here with you... I won't leave you again...!!

Miroku: The Uroboros plan is over... My ambitions, too, look like they will have to take a detour
Ageha: The path you were walking was a dead end to begin with...
Miroku: ... Perhaps

Miroku: We bungled a big plan... Let's start again from square one, for the sake of the construction of a new world for psychicers...
Ageha: Do you still... Plan to walk the path of destruction...
Miroku: I do not know what will happen. But this world is ostensibly good (TN: literally, he said it looks like Buddha's face), yet it is teeming with filth... It is a world filled with prejudice against those who are special
Ageha: What you are saying now, and the things you have done up till now, I am unable to forgive either of them

Miroku: ... I figured as much. Since you have seen everything

Miroku: One day you will know the answer. If at that time you are still alive, I wonder how the path I walk upon will look like in your eyes...
Ageha: Wa... it...!!
Amamiya: Yoshina...!!!
Miroku: See for yourself. And one day... Let us meet here again. If you wish to settle this completely with me... Live

Miroku, Grana, Shiner...
Miroku: Live, and see this world for yourself

Miroku: Yoshina Ageha
Kabuto: O, Oh no!! Everyone!! We have to get away from here quick or we're gonna be in some serious trouble!!

Looking at Miroku and gang...
Kabuto: (Crap!! These guys are super dangerous too)
Kagetora: What is it, Kirisaki, out with it!!!

A roaring sound...
Amamiya: !!!?
Kabuto: The sky is glowing pure white!! This entire stretch...!! Something is going to descend upon it...!!

An incessant rain of missles...
Miroku: A good time to quit. <<Everyone, retreat!!!>>

Miroku: This is a fresh start... Because it will begin again
Grana: Kukuku that's great, it wasn't my idea of a nice story anyway

Grana?: There are bound to be people who won't agree with us, but we should just do as we see fit. In the first place, that Uroboros plan, if you asked me, was just a naive dream
Miroku: Going around the world, gathering comrades, building a country for people with special powers. Even if it is just a small step... We will begin from the first blade of grass
Grana: ... I see

Around the big explosion...

The group of them are running away... Behind Kagetora... Ageha...
Ageha: "The promised tears... And Mithra... Both of them have disappeared from this world---...

Ageha: (This is enough, #07, with this---...)

The group appear to have reached a safe region...
Someone: What about those guys?
Someone else: I wonder...
Matsuri: We don't know our own futures from here on out
Kagetora: Yoshina... Can you move?

Ageha is sitting and leaning against a tree...
Ageha: Amamiya...
Amamiya: Shh, be still, your wounds are really deep...!!
Ageha: Is it... Over...? It's over, right...?

Amamiya embraces Ageha... Ageha shuts his eyes silently...
Amamiya: Yes, we changed fate
Ageha: I see... I... Se... (That's gre---...)
Amamiya: Yoshina!!

Amamiya cries as she calls his name...
Ageha: (It's really great that I managed to protect her)
Amamiya: Yoshina...!!!

He changed the fate of the world...
And then, Ageha---

Next issue, the world proceeds onto a new path
At that time, what about Ageha and the rest!?




SWOT ended this week and it is likely that the next chapter will be the last for Psyren.



(I wonder if we can hit 10000 posts before that?)


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ageha dies at the end of cahpter 144


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2010)

Great series. The alien force manipulating the W.I.S.E was predictable for scifi-fans as soon as they mentioned meteors and the boy telepathically talking with it.

I Hope this series sells enough and becomes an anime. It had some sick battles and gets dbz level.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please, that is unconfirmed till next week. But'd be sad if it did happen.




PS: SPOILER TAGS HOW DO THEY FUCKING WORK?

Didn't they push the english volume release back to February?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 17, 2010)

But with Psyren ending so many misteries about the future remain insolved  
What about Ageha of the future? And who was the person wearing a space/biker suit that help Ageha during the Root invasion? And what are the Ourobos? Aliens? 
WTF Shounen Jump 
I'm feeling like the time when suddenly Togashi decided to end Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 17, 2010)

Bubi said:


> But with Psyren ending so many misteries about the future remain insolved
> What about Ageha of the future? And who was the person wearing a space/biker suit that help Ageha during the Root invasion? And what are the Ourobos? Aliens?
> WTF Shounen Jump
> I'm feeling like the time when suddenly Togashi decided to end Yu Yu Hakusho.



that person helping Ageha was Oboro in Odos disguise.

Uroboros is an alien lifeform

and there is no Ageha is the future, they cease to exist in it once they time travel I guess...not sure on this one.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> One Piece is a 1000 times better than Psyren.



Hey jerk off to Oda somewhere else. One Piece hasn't been decent since the Luffy took down Pantherlily.

Ageha going out like a fucking man. Psyren you tier 1 manga you


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 17, 2010)

Psyren is awesome.

Miroku just gave me that Dr.Doom/Magneto vibe. I'm sure that if the author or if the sales are successful in america they can continue with that story and flesh it out more.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 17, 2010)

It's disappointing to see such a great series come to a close, but it was great while it lasted

I'm really gonna be looking forward to Toshiaki's next work


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 17, 2010)

at least if they make a Psyren anime once, they can do it without fillers.

...I hope Bones or Madhouse is going to make it.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 17, 2010)

Read the spoilers for the new chapter sad


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 17, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> It's disappointing to see such a great series come to a close, but it was great while it lasted
> 
> I'm really gonna be looking forward to Toshiaki's next work



This is how I feel. I really hope he can get back to serialization soon. I mean 144chapters? is nothing to sneeze at. Hopefully he can bring that same level of awesome to his next work.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 17, 2010)

145 if it ends next week.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 18, 2010)

Pictures


*Spoiler*: __ 









ing


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 18, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Pictures
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Amamiya better not let ageha die a virgin!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 18, 2010)

You want Amamiya to ride a postmortem erection?


----------



## Penance (Nov 18, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> You want Amamiya to ride a postmortem erection?



With tribute song...


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 18, 2010)

you guys spoil the shit out of me and others waiting for the scan...


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 18, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Amamiya better not let ageha die a virgin!



She needs to change into her alter-ego and rock him so hard he doesn't die.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 18, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> She needs to change into her alter-ego and rock him so hard he doesn't die.



No she needs to needs to activate her nova for some emergency two girls one guy action!


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 18, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> You want Amamiya to ride a postmortem erection?



Would work better than a defibrillator!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn.

Manly tears were shed


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Call 144 CAM_


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 19, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> No she needs to needs to activate her nova for some emergency two girls one guy action!



I am disappointed in myself for not thinking of this. That's the real crime here with Psyren ending. No Amamiya/Abyss 3way with Ageha.


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 19, 2010)

where the hell is oboro when you need him


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2010)

Yo.  Missles.  What up.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 20, 2010)

sanx021 said:


> where the hell is oboro when you need him



This is why you always have a healer in the party. 

Other news: Side effects may include...


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 20, 2010)

Best thing in JUMP going right now along with Toriko. Don't know why its so low in the JUMP polls. Do you think that is part of why its ending so soon?


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 21, 2010)

New chapter out yet?


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 21, 2010)

There are translation for both 143 and 144 but no scans.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm actually hoping they hold off the scans for a little while, so once it ends we can get a nice pack of scans all at once to end it.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 23, 2010)

Skill Hunter said:


> Best thing in JUMP going right now along with Toriko. Don't know why its so low in the JUMP polls. Do you think that is part of why its ending so soon?



We've discussed it alot

Psyren, unlike Toriko, has always done piss-poor in the ratings, despite the quality of the series.

Toshiaki is clearly rushing an ending, and it is almost certainly because he wishes to start a new series that will hopefully become more popular


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 24, 2010)

RIP Psyren =[


----------



## son_michael (Nov 24, 2010)

was the last issue cancelled?! in the one piece spoilers it sounded like the guy was saying that they canned it before it got finished


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 24, 2010)

son_michael said:


> was the last issue cancelled?! in the one piece spoilers it sounded like the guy was saying that they canned it before it got finished



Yeah that is too bad.  Psyren was one of my favorite manga.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 24, 2010)

That last issue was released, this weeks issue has yet to be released though


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2010)

It was meh.

Ageha yet again proves that he is a retard, and that Kagetora should be the main character of the manga.

Proven fact.

Hope 144 comes out soon though.

Thx for the link Random!


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 145_ 



ＬＡＳＴ　ＣＡＬＬ，　”A Connected World ”

The battle has ended,
and Ageha---!?

Ageha awakes in a bed in a weird space...
Ageha: Eh... Why am I in a place like this...?

Ageha sits on the bed...
Ageha: --- Ahh I see... I used too much strength... I died, didn't I...

The public telephone...
Ageha: Who is it...?
#07: ((Finally...! You finally answered the phone, Yoshina Ageha...))
Ageha: .......! This voice, it couldn't be...!! #07...!?
#07: ((I was always waiting for a chance to talk to you again...)) ((Now... You and I have transcended the time dimensions of different worlds, but remain connected...))
Ageha: You were alive...!!

Ageha: Is everyone alright!? And what about the uroboros...?
#07: ((Uroboros became scrap material and disappeared again into space)) ((In exchange for the lives of my brother and Grana...))

Grana and Miroku interrupt...
#07: ((Turning his own body into power---)) ((The Gate of Life pierced the heavens)) ((Grana pushed it up into the sky))

#07: ((I won't let Quat Nevas do as he pleases with this planet...)) ((I am sure that was the final wills of they who stood at the apex of this planet, even for a moment)) ((The membrane of uroboros disppeared from the sky---))

Miroku and Grana disappear... Everyone in the future looks up at the sky...
#07: Light shines upon the world---...
Kyle: The WISE and all the monsters on the surface have all disappeared... We can begin a new life on the surface. This world will continue and keep on going like this... Ageha!
Ageha: Kyle!!
Kyle: Everyone's fine... So it's alright...

Kyle: ---... We're all alright
Ageha: That's great...!!
Kyle: Furthermore, although Miroku's plan to create new life failed, the fragments of life that spread across the land at that time, somehow has created a good barrier for us

Kyle: It's a pity I can't show Ageha how the surface looks like right now
Ageha: ......?
#07: ((Come, that is all now, there is no time)) ((You too, should already... Return to the other world))
Ageha: Eh....

#07: ((There are people who are waiting for your return)) ((There is a world that you see with your own two eyes))
Ageha: But, even if I want to return... I'm dead so...!
#07: ((You're still alive, Yoshina Ageha)) ((But the damage to your brain was so great that you fell into a deep sleep)) ((Your wounds have already healed...)) ((But the sleep was so deep that you cannot wake on your own))

Sister: That's why I said we'd make you wake up! Everyone is gathered here for you!!
Ageha: Aneki!!?
Fredrica: Here we go, heave ho!!!

#07: ((Even if this is the final farewell)) ((We are still connected, Yoshina Ageha))

The surface which has had its green-ness revived... Everyone who had gathered...
Everyone in the future: JUST WAKE UP ALREADY, AGEHAA!!!
Ageha: !!

Ageha wakes up... In the hospital room is everyone in the present time...
Kyle: Ageha----!!!
Someone: Yoshina!!
Ageha: Everyone... Why are you here...?
Elmore: I foresaw that you would wake today

Amamiya embraces him...
Amamiya: Thank goodness...!! Yoshina...!!
Sister: Thank Amamiya-chan... She was waiting by your side for a whole half year

Amamiya: I can't live without you, so... Please, I beg you... Don't go anywhere...!!
Ageha: ---... Sorry. I'm home

[In the time that I was asleep for half a year] [The world began its orbital adjustment] [Amagi Miroku has been taken as dead]
[ "We don't know what the future holds"... he said] [Kabuto, who missed hitting the lottery when it was a sure-win lottery, mutters dejectedly]
[Everyone is changing slowly... As they return to the world as it once was] [That's good---....]
[I myself do not know if the flow of time where I am now is right or not] [But there is something---]
[I have to do---]
Ageha: --- Shall we go?
Amamiya: Yeah

Kagetora: ...... Is it really alright? Letting the two of them go
Matsuri: It's alright
Kagetora: But that means... Time Parlour... Or something like that, isn't it?
Matsuri: It's alright

Matsuri: No matter what fate holds, one can slice it open and change it oneself. It is those kids that understand that the best

Matsuri?: Yoshina thought to himself 'I want to protect'... He never wavered on that

Ageha and Amamiya enter...
Researcher: You guys...!!

In front of #07's door...
Ageha? Matsuri?: Things like the correct flow of time... They don't exist. Fate... Is something you decide on your own

The door opens... Ageha and #07 in the present face each other...
Ageha: I've come to save you... #07, although you do not know about us yet...

Ageha: We are connected--- Us, and you in the distant, distant future. So, this is a little early, but... We've come for you

#07 smiles...
Ageha: Let's go... Together

The end...

JC volume 14 releasing on 3rd Dec! Volume 15 in Feb, final volume 16 in march





End of an Era folks.


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 24, 2010)

Grana being his usual badass self 

Good luck to Toshiaki on whatever his next work will be; hope he hits it big


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 24, 2010)

I respect this author. I will re-read Psyren since the beggining.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 24, 2010)

Psyren has a lot of good shit going for it, but I can sort of see why it never got big. It's characters are kind of boring first and foremost (though I think this was more about a lack of further development, as I liked the characters to begin with), and after the mystery of various things got explained, one of the main appeals of the manga disappeared. Psyren was better in the start when all the freaky shit was happening, it had kind of a Gantz-feel with lots of people dying and insurmountable odds, then it turned into pretty standard Shonen.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Nov 24, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Psyren has a lot of good shit going for it, but I can sort of see why it never got big. It's characters are kind of boring first and foremost (though I think this was more about a lack of further development, as I liked the characters to begin with), and after the mystery of various things got explained, one of the main appeals of the manga disappeared. Psyren was better in the start when all the freaky shit was happening, it had kind of a Gantz-feel with lots of people dying and insurmountable odds, then it turned into pretty standard Shonen.



I totally agree with you. This is a case of Gantz turning into Bleach.


----------



## Trent (Nov 24, 2010)

It's such a shame that the author wasn't given a few extra months to wrap up things in order not to have to condense so much the final events, like give us 2 proper fights for Future Miroku/Ageha and versus Ouroboros Mithra. 

The last arc in the present had a lot of potential too, 4-5 extra chapters on it would have been nice with a double chapter to end things too. 

Oh well, at least the serie wasn't dropped mid-fight or something. 

I blame Canada for the cancellation. Or the French. Or the Jooz.  Although it could always be the work of the Gay Mafia. 

Damn you, Gay Jooz from Quebec!!! 

Anyway, all in all, it was one good manga.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2010)

i blame the japs for not having good taste


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 24, 2010)

And its over. It was an epic ride


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Nov 24, 2010)

So psyren is really over now, can't wait to see how this Epic manga will
end. Won't read spoilers until the scans are out, now time to read 143


----------



## Blinky (Nov 24, 2010)

It's a pity it's ending.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 24, 2010)

Wait so this is the end?

What an anticlimax! The ending feels rushed.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 24, 2010)

It's been rushed for several months. Not exactly news.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 25, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> It's been rushed for several months. Not exactly news.



I knew something was wrong when W.I.S.E started droping like flies.


Maybe even since Aghea dad showed up to give him never heard of before power-up.


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2010)

was that the last chapter or are we getting one more for the conclusion?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzduPKYz3uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bubble_lord (Nov 25, 2010)

The last chapter in the magazine I think but I can see there being a big final chapter in the final volume like Buso Renkin.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 25, 2010)

finally, this shit is canceled. 19 pages free for something worth spending paper on.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 25, 2010)

Hatifnatten said:


> finally, this shit is canceled. 19 pages free for something worth spending paper on.



Now thats just uncalled for.


----------



## Harihara (Nov 25, 2010)

Ah well it was fun and my favs are alive so i'll probably re-read some chapters soon


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 26, 2010)

Junas!  I'm surprised Delboro is on the cover. I think this is the first time fodder has been on a cover.


----------



## Blade (Nov 26, 2010)

^ One of the best covers so far.


----------



## Highgoober (Nov 26, 2010)

It's been coming for a while and it's a real pity.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 26, 2010)

Psyren Last Call 145

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Heretic (Nov 26, 2010)

Amazing series - respect


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Nov 27, 2010)

144 was an awesome chapter, we see that Miroku is going to try to change the
world so that people with special abilities can live without being rejected by society.
Create a country for all of them and he is ready to do anything for that to happen
even fight against ageha again. Thats nice cause Miroku is still the bad guy 

Now can't wait to see how the last chapter will end this and I hope it will end
with a possible way to make a sequel like a 'Psyren 2' in the future ^^.


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2010)

If Psyren has a sequel in the future it would be quite awesome.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 27, 2010)

its a shame Mithra as a character was pretty... underdeveloped.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 27, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> its a shame Mithra as a character was pretty... underdeveloped.



she deep throats likes a pro.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2010)

1more chapter for the conclusion


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 28, 2010)

It's a shame that all this awesome storyline remain underveloped due to lack of Japan popularity 
If this manga was on another magazine than Jump it would have survived.

Amagi Miroku speech sounds like Magneto's from the XMen 
The last panel with Amagi,Grana and Junas was awesome. :33


----------



## Penance (Nov 28, 2010)

Blade said:


> If Psyren has a sequel in the future it would be quite awesome.



Oh, that would be all manner of AWESOME...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 28, 2010)

sucks the manga is over and it was rushed. it was a good manga and never got a chance  by the shounes jump fans it seems. because it was not popular we will probably not get an anime either. hope the author has better luck with his next manga


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 29, 2010)

so it's true?? Psyren got cancelled?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> so it's true?? Psyren got cancelled?


wait what? damn what a shame. too bad Bleach and Naruto are still running and this got canceled.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah bleach isn't as good as psyren. fo shame.


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2010)

It was a good story and I enjoyed every bit of it. I'm buying the actual volumes in fact.


----------



## Robin (Nov 29, 2010)

didn't know it's finishing so soon! the recent chapters hint at action in the future so it's really strange! One of the best current mangas, had me going since the beginning. It's really a shame!


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2010)

Just realized Psyren is #1 on mangafox with 8 million monthly views.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 1, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Just realized Psyren is #1 on mangafox with 8 million monthly views.



One of the reasons why I hope the translated version sells well.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

Bleach is continuing Psyren's legacy.  Just saying.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh well since there isn't too much volumes thay should all get translated int o English


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Bleach is continuing Psyren's legacy.  Just saying.


Cool story.


----------



## bubble_lord (Dec 1, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> sucks the manga is over and it was rushed. it was a good manga and never got a chance  by the shounes jump fans it seems. because it was not popular we will probably not get an anime either. hope the author has better luck with his next manga



It could do if it gathers a Japanese cult like Buso Renkin did. That was cancelled then got an anime. Seems this series was liked by the Western audiences and not the Japanese, sucks really. If Shonen Jump took into account American popularity (though it has only just been serialised in American Jump I think) it might have done well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2010)

The Mangaka should just leave Jump and restart Psyren somewhere else. Like the Mangaka of Kenichi. Psyren can survive in another place and do great.


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm gonna sit down and re-read Psyren all the way through again.


----------



## fxu (Dec 1, 2010)

Good riddance, my first true love.

I loved caressing your beautiful black lines onto white background. The dust in your face, the streaks in your shitty grays. Your japanese writing on top of complicated art. Ah yes, I was all yours.

I now await your introduction into the English market, but don't be too slutty, ok?

Bye bye :'(


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2010)

Hopefully he will return soon with a new awesome manga. :33


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2010)

Not yet. I'm in no hurry to read it


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2010)

I hope Ageha doesn't die and will have a happy familiy with amamiya.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 2, 2010)

milf amamiya


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 2, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> milf amamiya



With Abyss for those nights when Ageha wants to get really freaky.


----------



## BVB (Dec 2, 2010)

She would be perfect with bigger boobs.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 2, 2010)

This week's Bleach: Kubo, you driving the knife in a bit deeper?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

He trollin'            .


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 2, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> This week's Bleach: Kubo, you driving the knife in a bit deeper?



What happened in this weeks bleach??


----------



## BVB (Dec 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ishida was attacked by an unknown guy who left a card "Welcome to XPLODE"


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 2, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ishida was attacked by an unknown guy who left a card "Welcome to XPLODE"



^ seriously?

lol


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 2, 2010)

Möhrensalat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ishida was attacked by an unknown guy who left a card "Welcome to XPLODE"




*Spoiler*: __ 



er.....how is that related to psyren? I'm probably missing the joke.


Oh wait, something like the psyren calling card?.....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kubo is a troll. "Bleach Dropped" I have to replace it but I bet I can find something better.


----------



## SenshiManny (Dec 3, 2010)

Why umad Malv? This aint the first time Kubo trolled. :ho


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 3, 2010)

Snugg-kun said:


> Why umad Malv? This aint the first time Kubo trolled. :ho



First time at this magnitude, however.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 3, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> This week's Bleach: Kubo, you driving the knife in a bit deeper?



We should do a "Shit that is still on Jump in instead of Psyren."

Bleach. Remember when Ishida was cool. Yeah nvm.
Naruto. Naruto hasn't evolved as a character since he started training his rasengagen 4 years ago
One Piece....yeah remember when this was about pirates...


----------



## hehey (Dec 3, 2010)

wheres the english release at, i am outraged!!!


----------



## XxShadowxX (Dec 3, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ishida was attacked by an unknown guy who left a card "Welcome to XPLODE"



Lol..

XPLODE, eh? 
What's that?


----------



## hehey (Dec 5, 2010)

Good ending, though i wish we got to see Miroku and Granna one more time at least.


----------



## Kellogem (Dec 5, 2010)

ohh~, this was a nice ending.

the best the mangaka could come up with under this circumstances. thought it bothers me how Grana and Miroku looked like heros while they killed millions of people / turned them into monsters. genocide / human experiments anyone?

but in the end this was an awesome manga, its a shame it ended, but Im a bit glad it didnt turned into a never ending pile of shit like naruto. the ending was rushed, but nothing can be perfect...

I will miss you Psyren.

now the last one turns off the lights.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 5, 2010)

one more of my favorite ends. i am kinda glad actually. i am too old for this shit and i want them to end one by one so that i also stop reading kid stories.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 5, 2010)

It was a rushed but satisfying ending.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2010)

Guess a good ending...


----------



## BVB (Dec 5, 2010)

And so a good manga ends.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 5, 2010)

So long guys and thanks for all the chapters.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh it's finished? That's too bad... time to catch up to the ending then.


----------



## Blade (Dec 5, 2010)

Psyren was quite good as a series. Now we wait and see in the future this author's next work.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 5, 2010)

It had a good run and I'm glad I read from nearly the beginning. I've got to be sure and pick up the english volumes. Hope this mangaka can come up with something equally as awesome next time.


----------



## FakePeace (Dec 5, 2010)

Great series and a good ending. Definitely not a waste of time.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah a good reading and a nice ending, but the thought that made me angry is that because of japanese ratings, this haste for wrapping things up ruined a story with a lot of potential.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 5, 2010)

I had no idea this was coming to an end.



I hate when series end, it always leaves a little bit of emptiness behind.


They could have at least given it a 40-60 page final chapter.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 5, 2010)

Enjoyed it, hope they animate it.. So much could be done with Ageha's power.. Gonna miss it


----------



## Harihara (Dec 5, 2010)

I really enjoyed Psyren and it had a satisfying end so I'm glad I randomly decided to give it the chance it deserved.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 5, 2010)

Great series, I enjoyed it, the ending was nice. 

@Smoke:

I know that empty feeling, I didn't get it this time. Cowboy Bebop, now that wrecked me for about a week.


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't believe there is a Psyren FC in the fanclubs section. Kinda odd..


----------



## Smoke (Dec 5, 2010)

@Sotei



Yea, I always get it since finishing a manga means I liked it enough to read it to the end.  It's a different amount every time tho, depending on the manga. This one was actually on the smaller side.


My worst one was ichigo100%


For like a week I was depressed


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2010)

well a satisfying ending, pity it had to end so rushed. but for that it was a great ride


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 6, 2010)

Dammit Dammit Dammit I have been lurking here the last few chapters of the seires.I read everyone say that it would be over within  a few weeks I shruged and said "they dont know what there talking about of course psyren isnt gonna be over."The aurthor is just excited for the next arc thats why he's rushing". But no I start reading and say well look it's foreshadowing aghea and mukuro having a battle it can't be over.Then I see "Thanks for reading" RIP Psyren you were my 3rd favorite and my first finshed manga.
You were awesome






I never even got to see Asaga  fight


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 7, 2010)

A bad ending to a bad manga. As expected. 

I like how Miroku and Co. just up and evaporated all of a sudden. The main characters were all God Mode Sues and shounen cliches since their respective introductions, and the series was just generally way too full of trolling and jobbing. And like I keep saying, I can tell that Toshiaki's view of what constitutes a well-developed character is diametrically opposed to my own; taking some smug asshole and giving them Super Saiyan hand-outs doesn't jive for me.

Biggest problems regarding character development:

1. Too many shoddy Ageha/Mamamiya romance moments.

2. Not enough Grana.

3. Grigori No. 7/Miroku's sister was a heartless bitch who caused the deaths of many innocent people for no good reason and never got what she deserved. I mean, what the fuck, it's like we're suddenly supposed to accept that Nemesis Q's (Was that name ever even explained? Lol.) creator is a good person despite doing such unforgiveable things to people? Ageha and Co. wanted to stop Miroku because he was trying to achieve a better end through unethical means, yet what his sister did to stop him was hardly any different. Ageha just totally forgot about his vow to punch out the person behind Nemesis Q and all the deaths that person was responsible for. Did we get an explanation? Nope. It's okay to pursue an end regardless of the means as long as it's what you want, but it's wrong if the other guy does it. Freaking hypocritical...



There's a lot more I could rant about, but I'll cut it short here. In any case, yeah... Fuck you too, Toshiaki. 



EDIT: As expected, Psyren fanboys gonna neg. They hatin' 'cuz their favorite manga sux.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good Ending for a great Manga. I still mad because the Mangaka rushed the Ending but hey it is Jump fault and in another magazine Psyren would survive long enough for a great ending.  Great Characters, Great plot and some great moments.


----------



## Robin (Dec 7, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> A bad ending to a bad manga. As expected.
> 
> I like how Miroku and Co. just up and evaporated all of a sudden. The main characters were all God Mode Sues and shounen cliches since their respective introductions, and the series was just generally way too full of trolling and jobbing. And like I keep saying, I can tell that Toshiaki's view of what constitutes a well-developed character is diametrically opposed to my own; taking some smug asshole and giving them Super Saiyan hand-outs doesn't jive for me.
> 
> ...



It didn't have enough time to develop the characters. We simply didn't see enough of Miroku. But it's not an excuse, I know what you mean and you're right, it's one of the shortcomings of Psyren.

One of the good things is it kept most of us entertained, the story at least is engaging, especially up to the middle. 



> 3. Grigori No. 7/Miroku's sister was a heartless bitch who caused the deaths of many innocent people for no good reason and never got what she deserved. I mean, what the fuck, it's like we're suddenly supposed to accept that Nemesis Q's (Was that name ever even explained? Lol.) creator is a good person despite doing such unforgiveable things to people? Ageha and Co. wanted to stop Miroku because he was trying to achieve a better end through unethical means, yet what his sister did to stop him was hardly any different. Ageha just totally forgot about his vow to punch out the person behind Nemesis Q and all the deaths that person was responsible for. Did we get an explanation? Nope. It's okay to pursue an end regardless of the means as long as it's what you want, but it's wrong if the other guy does it. Freaking hypocritical...



That was the first thing I thought when they met the woman behind Nemesis Q. Since she was a disabled hot chick the punch thing got forgotten. Ageha actually could not punch her and hold her responsible for what she did because that would be a different manga. I mean given the personalities and the style of this manga it couldn't happen. The author could just put a different, "punchable" within the limits of this manga, character. But it wouldn't be the same without a bad hot grown woman who knows what she's doing.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 7, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> 3. Grigori No. 7/Miroku's sister was a heartless bitch who caused the deaths of many innocent people for no good reason and never got what she deserved. I mean, what the fuck, it's like we're suddenly supposed to accept that Nemesis Q's (Was that name ever even explained? Lol.) creator is a good person despite doing such unforgiveable things to people? Ageha and Co. wanted to stop Miroku because he was trying to achieve a better end through unethical means, yet what his sister did to stop him was hardly any different. Ageha just totally forgot about his vow to punch out the person behind Nemesis Q and all the deaths that person was responsible for. Did we get an explanation? Nope.* It's okay to pursue an end regardless of the means as long as it's what you want, but it's wrong if the other guy does it. Freaking hypocritical...
> *



Your the reason why shounen is bad. Fact is the real world works the way I bolded. In reality the good guys and bad guys as far as history is concerned are the winners and losers. The winners always being the good guys. I applaud this manga for making nemesis q an asshole with a heart, does wrong for good which is basically what it takes to solve any real problem anyway.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 7, 2010)

Nico Robin said:


> It didn't have enough time to develop the characters. We simply didn't see enough of Miroku. But it's not an excuse, I know what you mean and you're right, it's one of the shortcomings of Psyren.



Miroku was kinda "eh", a little too much Sephiroth for my taste.

I'm a bit more partial to Grana and his "You want the sun so much? Here, have it" way of doing things. 



> One of the good things is it kept most of us entertained, the story at least is engaging, especially up to the middle.



IMO, it did the same thing current Naruto is doing, which is starve the readers for closure and then disappoint at every turn. That's not entertainment in my book.



> That was the first thing I thought when they met the woman behind Nemesis Q. Since she was a disabled hot chick the punch thing got forgotten. Ageha actually could not punch her and hold her responsible for what she did because that would be a different manga. I mean given the personalities and the style of this manga it couldn't happen. The author could just put a different, "punchable" within the limits of this manga, character. But it wouldn't be the same without a bad hot grown woman who knows what she's doing.



Was it ever even explained why she couldn't just let people spill the beans about Psyren and had to turn them into stone if they tried? That was like...what the fuck. Seemed like she was making the process of getting her warning to the past a lot more complicated and prohibitive than it needed to be. It doesn't exactly help that a lot of innocent people died as a result of this, either. But like you said, that kinda got shoved under the rug because Nemesis Q's creator turned out to be a crippled hot chick. 



Wuzzman said:


> Your the reason why shounen is bad.



No, people who actually subscribe to the fandom of "generic delinquent who likes getting into fights falls in love with needy moe schoolgirl who cries all the time and becomes a Super Saiyan to protect her" are the reason Shounen is bad. People who are satisfied when interesting characters like Dholaki and Shiner meet ends as bad as anything Kubo's ever given us are the reason shounen is bad. People who get sucked into the same cliches and formulaic storylines over and over again with no interest in any meaningful genre deconstruction are the reason shounen is bad.

People like me are the only reason Shounen is more than just Naruto spending the entire series trying to chase down and copulate with Sasuke. It would behoove you to acknowledge the value of my criticism.



> Fact is the real world works the way I bolded. In reality the good guys and bad guys as far as history is concerned are the winners and losers. The winners always being the good guys. I applaud this manga for making nemesis q an asshole with a heart, does wrong for good which is basically what it takes to solve any real problem anyway.



Might doesn't make right. Anyone with a conscience can tell you that.


----------



## Robin (Dec 7, 2010)

Nikushimi, but whatever you say, I still like it better than some other more popular manga (not even mentioning Naruto or Bleach). And Grana, Kagetora and the kids were all great. I actually enjoyed the romance bits. So in the end it's just a matter of preference.

But yeah, in shounen, killing is bad, very bad.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 9, 2010)

who cares about killing or not, i wanted more psyren :S


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know if you guys know but in the January issue of Shonen Jump viz,
Psyren makes his debut in english. I bought mine at a store and I like the color
pages ^^. Don't know why the issues get on sales before the month it's supposed to come out but I don't mind x).

Here are the artworks I found out and also I discovered some pics of something
that looks like a fan anime movie of psyren I think im not sure cause didn't find
the source of it. But if someone know where we can get the video of it cause it
looks great.

Anime fan made of Psyren (Screens I found about it):


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Dec 9, 2010)

Last 3 pictures of the fanmade anime (That looks really well done too !)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Here comes the artworks **Enjoy**


*Spoiler*: __ 


















This is it for now I have some more with Ageha, but have to find them
on my pc, have too much stuff all messy on it. Psyren will not die


----------



## Mister B (Dec 10, 2010)

Been reading this manga, and got up to chapter 60... damn entertaining, then I read the ending.

Such a shame a series had to get a rushed ending like that.


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 10, 2010)

any one can answer this. you know when amamiya saved ageha and oboro from the worm( chapter 16) did she kick it into the ground.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 10, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> any one can answer this. you know when amamiya saved ageha and oboro from the worm( chapter 16) did she kick it into the ground.



No she caught Ageha and Oboro with her chain and pulled them away  just an instant before that the worm attacked the place where they were. The worm just smashed itself on the ground.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 10, 2010)

Just finished the manga after a straight week of reading it and I really enjoyed it. Though the ending really didn't provide a sense of closure I still loved reading it.


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 11, 2010)

Bubi said:


> No she caught Ageha and Oboro with her chain and pulled them away  just an instant before that the worm attacked the place where they were. The worm just smashed itself on the ground.


oh thanks I guess that will make more sense.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Dec 11, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> The main characters were all God Mode Sues and shounen cliches since their respective introductions, and the series was just generally way too full of trolling and jobbing.



And yet you seem to be fine with Bleach and Naruto in that aspect.


----------



## blux (Dec 11, 2010)

I just read the whole manga and was disappointed at how quickly it ended.I wish it would have gone on longer, with a better final battle against Mithra. I really got attached to some of the characters like the elmore kids though, I want to see more of them


----------



## Chris Partlow (Dec 14, 2010)

the ending wasn't the authors fault.


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 14, 2010)

i just want to confirm something. you know in the time line that the world was destroyed did ageha and co have psi powers. or did they just lead normal lifes .


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 14, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> i just want to confirm something. you know in the time line that the world was destroyed did ageha and co have psi powers. or did they just lead normal lifes .



I'm assuming you mean in a timeline where they weren't contacted by Nemesis Q and Day of Rebirth and everything after went ahead? I think if they survived the coming of Quat Nevas Ouroboros they may have developed powers eventually.


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 15, 2010)

when ageha fough dholaki the 2nd time was his cut off or just crushed. and van was able to make him regen new ones or what.


----------



## Kellogem (Dec 15, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> when ageha fough dholaki the 2nd time was his cut off or just crushed. and van was able to make him regen new ones or what.



are you asking if he lost his leg, or it was just crushed?

he lost one of his legs iirc and Van regenerated it..


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 18, 2010)

I checked kyle's profile it said his strength in the ton range .Doesn't that mean that his strength is 1 ton cause that'll be stupid. I think his strength well above 50 ton plus.

*This a completely differently matter. I don't think it makes sense that the ageha of the future where the elmore kids and elmore wood survived died. this is because in their future ageha was able to to save the old woman meaning the kid lived and survived in the root. so why didn't the root kids save ageha in their time before dholaki killed.(I'am assuming thats he died since his life wasn't in greater danger before he returned to the past for that stage.*


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 23, 2010)

Did oboro defeated odo(the masked guy) and fused with him or did he simple find his dead body.

*PS*
why did he have fuse with someone,I don't really get it. so a detailed explanation whould really help about oboro's fusion with odo.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 23, 2010)

Oboro defeated Odo and then did _something_. And ended up with his armour.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 24, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Oboro defeated Odo and then did _something_. And ended up with his armour.



Oboro defeated Odo and took his cloths and his core.


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 24, 2010)

what happened at the end of the series did they go back to the future when they got 07 from gregori. if yes why the hell would they do such a thing.

thanks for your replies


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 24, 2010)

No. Ageha and Amamiya broke into the facility where 07 was kept in the present and rescued her. Cue end.


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 24, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> No. Ageha and Amamiya broke into the facility where 07 was kept in the present and rescued her. Cue end.


ok then why did they say let go together and then showed the future world. also kagetora also said something about time paradox to matsuri.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 25, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> ok then why did they say let go together and then showed the future world. also kagetora also said something about time paradox to matsuri.



your taking it to literally, the ending scene is meant to show 07 taking his hand and walking with him to the future which is meant to symbolize that she believes in him and will share his path to the future(which is shown by the picture of the future we know) they are not actually going to go to the future where they fought WISE, that future will no longer exist anyway


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 25, 2010)

son_michael said:


> your taking it to literally, the ending scene is meant to show 07 taking his hand and walking with him to the future which is meant to symbolize that she believes in him and will share his path to the future(which is shown by the picture of the future we know) they are not actually going to go to the future where they fought WISE, that future will no longer exist anyway


makes sense, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 2, 2011)

Finally, a Wise cover!.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 2, 2011)

Lol I was coming to post this just now. Anyway it's a nice cover and I think the Uranus colour may have surprised alot of people (esp. the fanartists.)


----------



## Penance (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice looking cover...


----------



## Gabe (Feb 2, 2011)

nice cover


----------



## Soulme (Feb 2, 2011)

i miss this manga a lot, and i still can't understanf why it doesn't have an anime yet.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 2, 2011)

Only 'successful' manga (within Japan, usually) are made into animes (this is not always the case). For example, mangas such as _Naruto_, _One Piece, Bleach, Fairy Tail _and _Full Metal Alchemist _are very popular in Japan (and most other countries) so they were made into an anime. Unfortunately, _Psyren _isn't a very popular manga (which is the reason for it's early ending), so chances are it won't be made into an anime.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 2, 2011)

awesome cover


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 3, 2011)

PSYREN second light novel confirmed. It'll be released in march as will the last volume, volume 16. The manga volume and light novel covers can be combined.


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2011)

The cover is quite good.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 28, 2011)

Volume 16 cover


----------



## Penance (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah nice, it would be better if didn't fucking end..... FUCK


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 25, 2011)

Im feeling you man, It shouldn't have ended that soon 
But even if there's no sequel please make an anime of it and il be happy.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 25, 2011)

These wounds still have not healed


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 25, 2011)

@Waveblade- I'm still feeling the pain too. I swear it gets worse every time I read a disappointing chapter of Naruto or Bleach or whatever. I think to myself, "God, that chap sucked ass! Oh well, at least Psyren always delivers... Oh wait... No... NOOOOOOOO!!!"

I'd give anything for an anime of Psyren


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2011)

to bad psyren may never get an anime because it was not that popular. needs one. this manga and 666 satan are mangas i always wanted an anime for them.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 25, 2011)

Did the first Viz volume come out yet ?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 25, 2011)

Has the rumor of the a one-shot being serialized in Jump Next that comes out in April been verified yet?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 25, 2011)

Psyren is like Bleach, but good.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope the mangaka will have a new project soon. Psyren was his first work and it was damn good. Great shounen.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 25, 2011)

Im, drunkl, and I miss Psyren... I cant believe is fucking end... no manga to read. fuck it... shit was good.


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 26, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> I hope the mangaka will have a new project soon. Psyren was his first work and it was damn good. Great shounen.



Actually, Psyren wasn't Iwashiro's first manga. Before that, he had another manga serialized in Jump, Mieru Hito. That one, too, was pretty good but got the axe just like Psyren. I also hope Iwashiro comes out with another concept but I pray he leaves Jump and takes his talents somewhere else. To Shonen Sunday, maybe...

It still amazes me that one of Iwashiro's assistants can create Beelzebub and become more popular than Iwashiro himself.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Mar 26, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> Actually, Psyren wasn't Iwashiro's first manga. Before that, he had another manga serialized in Jump, Mieru Hito. That one, too, was pretty good but got the axe just like Psyren. I also hope Iwashiro comes out with another concept but I pray he leaves Jump and takes his talents somewhere else. To Shonen Sunday, maybe...
> 
> It still amazes me that one of Iwashiro's assistants can create Beelzebub and become more popular than Iwashiro himself.



Wow, didn't know that. I found it on mangafox. Taking a look, I think this guy has a great tallent, hope he can unleash his art to it full extent someday.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 27, 2011)

Just think of us being lucky that we got as many chapters of Psyren as we did. Other great mangas have been cancelled much earlier.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 6, 2011)

Toshiaki Iwashiro's one-shot in Jump Next is called "Godland Company". I guess the image one the right side is the cast of the one-shot.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 6, 2011)

hmm 

Looks to be a different artstyle. A bit more cutesy.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 6, 2011)

looking forward to whatever this mangaka comes up with. Does look a little more cutesy but it depends on the story on if it will fit or be awkward.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 6, 2011)

Nothing wrong with trying out a new style anyways. 

Bet it won't be scanned.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

wonder if it will get scanned


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 6, 2011)

Blinky said:


> hmm
> 
> Looks to be a different artstyle. A bit more cutesy.



How is it different beside the protagonist being younger? Psyren had a young cast of characters too (Kyle, Fu, Marie, Van, and Shao), who in my opinion were a lot more interesting than everyone else besides...Kabuto and a few others.

It might not get scanned. Someone may scan it if they think it's worth scanning. Anyway, I think Godland Company is a cool title.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 11, 2011)

The  leads to the cover of Jump Next that'll be release on the 30th of April.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 11, 2011)

orange hair smh


----------



## Mister B (Apr 13, 2011)

Artstyle seems to be getting kinda cutesy for my liking. Either way hope this is the start of Iwashiro's deserved success.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

i think if Iwashiro has a new series he should have it on the Sunday jump or monthly maybe people will like his work better. i think psyren might have worked if it was on other mangas books


----------



## Mister B (Apr 14, 2011)

I think Psyren's failure was a combination of bad luck, flawed writing (Ageha's powerups were always a little iffy with me, same with Hiryu and Oboro constantly out of the picture, and don't get me started on Dholaki) and being overshadowed by other titles.  Maybe Godland Company might be Iwashiro's chance to strike it lucky, looks like he's trying to appeal to younger audiences with the style and characters.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 14, 2011)

Or maybe Japanese people have bad taste when  it comes to manga?
heck yuri and Yaoi mangas got more sells than psyren,the hell man...


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 14, 2011)

Mister B said:


> I think Psyren's failure was a combination of bad luck, flawed writing (*Ageha's powerups were always a little iffy with me*, same with Hiryu and Oboro constantly out of the picture, and don't get me started on Dholaki) and being overshadowed by other titles.  Maybe Godland Company might be Iwashiro's chance to strike it lucky, looks like he's trying to appeal to younger audiences with the style and characters.



I'm sorry but I disagree with this. I loved Ageha's growth throughout the series. The simple fact that he had one of the most powerful Bursts in the story but had to actively put limits on it so he could actually use it was interesting and refreshing. Now if you're talking bout his Raging King mode where he suddenly became the most powerful character, then yeah I completely agree. However, I put the blame for that squarely on his editors.


----------



## Mister B (Apr 14, 2011)

Melchsee's Door was actually a pretty interesting power I admit, and Ageha vs. Dholaki was an example of how it could be done right, but yeah I mainly had issues with Raging King. Suddenly he was able to tank Mikoru like it was nothing.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2011)

Mister B said:


> Melchsee's Door was actually a pretty interesting power I admit, and Ageha vs. Dholaki was an example of how it could be done right, but yeah I mainly had issues with Raging King. Suddenly he was able to tank Mikoru like it was nothing.



that happens cause the manga was coming to an end he had to choice by try and finish the manga fast


----------



## Penance (Apr 14, 2011)

^ Yeah...That was it...(no sarcasm)


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Blinky (Apr 27, 2011)

Still waiting on the first Viz volume


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, the left guy reminds me of Totoro. LOL.


----------



## Blinky (May 7, 2011)

That filesize is a bit too much for a manga chapter


----------



## Zaru (May 7, 2011)

Blinky said:


> That filesize is a bit too much for a manga chapter



50 pages at roughly 2000x3000 size each.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 7, 2011)

I just glanced over it, and it looks like he's roughly Building level Destructive capacity, Superhuman speed and reactions, and demi-something.  not a bad one shot.


----------



## Tazmo (May 7, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

